#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-18
<tvo> Riddell: you there?
<tvo> nm
<karthik085> Riddell: Hey
<karthik085> Riddell: I tested KCall. If you are not away, message em and I will tell you my results on Hoary and Breezy
<Riddell> karthik085: hi
<Riddell> karthik085: what's the results?
<karthik085> Riddell: There was  a new release 0.5.2 released 3-4 days back. KCall needed Qt 3.3 or above and g++. Connection to the server is not working properlyl. UI needs major changes. I dialed few numbes. But, it did not ring. Also, few installation problems, which I reported to the authors of KCall. It is not stable. More testing is needed. This was tested on Hoary. With respect to breezy, I could...
<karthik085> ...not get Qt 3.3 working.
<Riddell> karthik085: what wasn't working about qt 3 on breezy?
<karthik085> For, som reason, KCall is trying to detect qt. It says some header files needed. After installing those, still, KCall was not configured properly.
<Riddell> karthik085: so sounds like it's not worth packaging KCall yet
<Riddell> a shame, decent voip would be cool
<karthik085> Not so soon. But, recently, this project is going major improvement and being funded by Google' Summer of Code. I contacted the authors regarding the future releases andfeatures. They have not got back to me yet. But, few forums suggest the next few releases will have major improvements
<karthik085> For example, http://www.planetsoc.com/node/99
<Riddell> cool, we'll keep an eye on it
<karthik085> I am hoping for a good release by the end of the summer. So, we can build a package and put in Breezy
<karthik085> Ok, till then. I will try fixing bugs of ruby programs.
<Riddell> karthik085: did you test if the kde ruby bindings in breezy worked at all?
<karthik085> I have not got much far. I will work on it this week
<karthik085> Riddell: Later
<pef> hi
<Riddell> morning tvo 
<tvo> Riddell:  hi
<tvo> Riddell: did you already checkout the newest kio-locate?
<Riddell> tvo: I admit I havn't yet, I can bump it up my todo list for today
<tvo> Riddell: that would be nice, any comments / bug reports are welcome
<tvo> Riddell: what do you think about this beta release? since it's already on kde-apps maybe I should email armin and ask if he'd like to update it?
<tvo> seems a bit confusing/redundant if the same program is listed twice
<Riddell> tvo: has the author got back to you?
<tvo> Riddell: yes, i've already sent him 2 e-mails and got reply on both
<tvo> btw, armin == armin straub == original author
<tvo> Riddell: i did not yet sent anything about the release though
<Riddell> tvo: depends how quickly you want to get your work out there, either you can wait for him to publish or you can make an entry on kde-apps saying "this is a fork, I hope to get changed sent back soon"
<tvo> Riddell: both times he replied within 24 hours, so it could be doable
<tvo> though i don't know how much time he has to update the entry on kde-apps
<tvo> Riddell: IMHO the best solution is: i send him a mail today to see if he's willing to update the entry on kde-apps. if it's ok i'll sent him the packages when i'm done including a changelog
<Riddell> tvo: sounds good but be polite about it, saying "I made some changes please make a release" may not be the best thing to say to an author, he presumably has his own schedule
<tvo> Riddell: i understand, i'll just ask him what he thinks about it then
<Riddell> tvo: did you see that kat is being integrated into krusaider?  if you fancy investigating whether doing something similar with konqueror and file open dialogue would make sense that would be cool
<tvo> Riddell: I read a bit about it I think.
<tvo> Riddell: kioslaves can already be used from a file open dialog btw
<tvo> Riddell: i'm not sure if there already was a kat kioslave, but locate:blah works in standard kde open dialogs
<Riddell> yeah but typing locate:foo isn't obvious to the user, there should be an easier way to get at it
<tvo> Riddell: true, I just checked, anything which doesn't start with / or ~ in open dialog seems to bring you to your home directory
<tvo> i could change that to a search using the default search engine i think
<tvo> or add a separate "file open dialog" default search engine
<tvo> adding a separate search box to a file open dialog seems a bit overkill IMHO
<pef> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> tvo: yeah, the file open dialogue is cluttered as it is
<Riddell> afternoon pef 
<pef> Riddell: for ksystemlog I will have package sources this evening
<Riddell> pef: groovy
<pef> I have a question, too
<Riddell> pef: mmm?
<Riddell> afternoon OculusAquilae 
<pef> If a makefile doesn't have an install target, what's the best thing to do ? making a patch to add it, or using the install target of rules to hack ?
* Mez watches riddell command his minions
<Riddell> Mez: oy, stop slacking and get back to making kubuntu great :)
<Mez> :D
* Mez is helping with bugday atm
<Riddell> pef: why would a makefile not have an install target?
<Riddell> Mez: fix kubuntu bugs :)
<OculusAquilae> hi 
<pef> Riddell: his author doesn't wrote one :) I have the cas with a little program I want to package
<pef> s/cas/case/
<Riddell> pef: so it's a hand made Makefile?
<Riddell> not autotools?
<pef> hand made
<Riddell> pef: ah right, well I'd just put it in debian/rules unless it's very complex
<pef> Riddell: just have to install 2 binaries
<Mez> Riddell: would do if I knew how
<Riddell> Mez: how do you help with bugday?
<Mez> I'm just trying to confirm bugs :D
<Mez> thats all (or assign them to right package)
<pef> Riddell: should I report all broken packages issues I have when trying to install packages ?
<Mez> pef :D yeah :D then I can fix them (I can do packaging fixes:P
<Riddell> pef: yep
<Riddell> pef: got any KDE problems?
<pef> not very kde specific
<Riddell> phew :)
<Mez> whats the prob pef?
<pef> Mez: I'm filling a bug report
<Mez> Riddell about that patch you were on about for kdebase?
<Mez> what exactly doe sit do?
<pef> Riddell: when did the decision about libaa migration will be taken ? 
<Riddell> Mez: updates hal for 0.5
<Riddell> pef: which decision?
<pef> Riddell: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=118 please read the second comment
<Mez> riddell, so they'll cause problems with hoarty hal?
<Mez> hoary *
<Riddell> Mez: it won't compile
<Mez> poopsticks
<Riddell> Mez: but other stuff like new X build-depends means thing won't compile on hoary
<Mez> that's gonn aheva to be a manual onet then
<Mez> so how'd you get it to compile on hoary ?
<Riddell> remove the patch.  remove the X build depends
<Mez> (how did you)
<Mez> fair enough
<Mez> there's gonn ahave to be amanual build for that :D
<Mez> so I think 3.4.2 to abckports may be an issue too
<pef> Mez: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1418
<Riddell> pef, Mez: uniq fixed that http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/breezy/ggz-kde-client/
<Riddell> I think
<Mez> Riddell, It's just a {$shlibs:Depends}
<Mez> it just needs to change from kdelibs4 to kdelibs4c2
* Riddell adds to his TODO list
<Mez> just add a build1 on the end and upload
<Riddell> yep
<OculusAquilae> hi, sorry that i couldnt return yesterday
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: are you wanting a task?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: yes
<Mez> oh, Riddell for pef's bug: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/libqt3-mt instead of libqt3c102-mt :D
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: there's a nifty app katapult which is a program launcher in breezy.  I want it in the default install for breezy
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: unfortunatly it takes up room in the system tray which is untidy.  if you could patch it so it doesn't show in the system tray that would be cool
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: interested?
<pef> there is no automatic way to find inexistant (due to package migration) dependencies  on all packages ?
<pef> like this bug ?
<Mez> Riddell - I've set that bug PendingUpload
<Mez> pef :D thats why we have the transition
<Mez> ;_
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> pef: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/testing/breezy_probs.html
<Riddell> but that's main only
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: do you have breezy or a breezy chroot?  if so apt-get source katapult
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: I'm after a patch in debian/patches which makes the systray applet conditional on a KConfig option
<Riddell> then we'll set the KConfig option to off in kubuntu-default-settings
<Mez> Riddell, when was that last updated?
<Riddell> "Generated: Wed Jul 13 11:18:04 UTC 2005"
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: I'll try to download
<pef> Riddell: for each transition problem is it correct to fil a bug ? (then correct it of course)
<Riddell> pef: sure
<pef> Riddell: ok, nice, I'm just afraid to file useless reports
<Riddell> if you don't file reports we won't get the satisfaction of being able to close it
<pef> :D
<Mez> poop - that's a LOT of Kubuntu stuff
<Riddell> Mez: I presume there's a perfectly rational explanation, something low level not installing
<Riddell> no idea what though
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: I'll try to download the "katapult" source, but i didn't get it. is it realistic, that it isn't on the german servers, yet.
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: should be there, in universe, breezy
<OculusAquilae> hm
<JRe> OculusAquilae: if you work on Katapult try to contact upstream too
<JRe> OculusAquilae: i have trouble contacting him :(
<OculusAquilae> i think it works now
<OculusAquilae> yes it works
<Mez> JRe, upstream is ignorming me too
<JRe> Mez: mmm we have to think what we can do about the future of katapult. I can't imagine let's this application abandoned
<JRe> Mez: it rocks to much to let it die!
<Mez> yeah :D
* Mez cnat live without it now
<Riddell> set up a fork somewhere to do further development
<JRe> Riddell: i am thinking about that
<JRe> Riddell: but it's a pain that the original author don't give his benediction
<Riddell> call it kubuntupult :)
<JRe> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> I did get a reply from the author ages ago, maybe he's fed up with people asking him to keep development
<Mez> well lets ask if we can fork it
<Mez> anyone wanna set up a SF project?
<Mez> hmm
<JRe> Mez: yes good idea
<Mez> why doesnt Ubuntu have something like alioth ?
<Riddell> agreed
<Riddell> Mez: well it has the arch supermirror
<Mez> that'd be cool :D
<JRe> Mez: it's call KDE SVN ;)
<Riddell> kdenonbeta is handy too
<Mez> JRe... but i doubt katapult would go into KDE Svn ?
<JRe> Mez: even on playgournd or beta?
<Riddell> anything can go in kdenonbeta
* Mez has no idea to do that though
<Mez> lol
<Mez> shall I just set up a SF project?
<JRe> Mez: you have a SVN access ?
<Mez> SVN access to kDE? no :P
<Mez> Riddell does :P
<JRe> Mez: you're interestingin working on katapult?
<Mez> yeah :D
<JRe> Mez: cool i am interrested too ;)
<Mez> well - you on SF?
<JRe> Mez: i have no problem to put it on SF but on KDE's SVN we will have better test and better translation
<JRe> Mez: although we can make little development on a SF page
<Mez> how do we get it on KDEs SVN though?
<JRe> Mez: sending page, contribute code
<JRe> s/page/patch/
<Mez> katapult = ! on KDE svn is it ?
<JRe> Mez: i don't think that katapult is aloready on the KDE svn
<Mez> so how do we get it onto the SVN ?:P
* Mez has a read through the GPL
<JRe> Riddell: who it's necessary to ask before commiting anything in kdeonbeta ?
<JRe> Mez: you can ask a SVN access saying it's to develop kubuntupult ;)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> we can call it katapult still thoguh
<JRe> Mez: i think it would be better but if we fork it's better to change the name
<Mez> I've sent a request into SF
<JRe> Mez: Since original Katapult project is already on SF
<JRe> Mez: i don't think they'll accept :)
<Mez> is it?
<JRe> Mez: yeah
<JRe> Mez: if only the author added us to the developpers
<JRe> ...
<Mez> lol
<JRe> Riddell: you have a SVN server isnt it ?
<Riddell> I don't no
<OculusAquilae> i have a (virtual) server too, so i could set up svn too, but I don't know how this will work :-)
<JRe> Mez: ATM we can subscribe in Berlios
<JRe> Mez: or ask for a SVN access
<Mez> I think berlios would be better
<JRe> Mez: ok
<JRe> tvo: you are also interested in the Katapult project ?
<JRe> Mez: do you send a mail to the author also ?
<Mez> yeah
<JRe> Mez: cool ;)
<tvo> JRe: I still have to look at it, if helping Katapult could make KubuntuFileSearch more integrated than yes :)
<tvo> s/than/then/
* Mez registers a project on berlios
<Mez> tvo: if you can write a plugin, it can work withit
<JRe> tvo: a good thing could be a plugin to use kio locate in katapult
<tvo> JRe: ah, ok. I definitely need to look at it *soon*
<JRe> tvo: :)
<tvo> since I don't even have a clue of what katapult is, how it looks and what it does ;)
<Mez> actually, to be fair, katapult would be good if it used kio-locate :D
<JRe> tvo: it launch item based on a real time text query
<JRe> tvo: like you write "am"
<JRe> tvo: and it proposes you to launch amarok
<Mez> sort of like google suggests :D
<Mez> :P
<OculusAquilae> does it locate files too ?
<JRe> tvo: it's pluggin based so it's possible to analyse other things rather than kde apps, like bookmarks, ...
<JRe> OculusAquilae: at this time yes
<Mez> JRe, it does?
<JRe> OculusAquilae: there is a plugin to watch the files within a directory
<JRe> OculusAquilae: but it's the worse plugin (exemple of bug: does not analyse directories in the directory)
<Mez> OculusAquilae, katapult pretty much sucks
<tvo> JRe: is it in kubuntu repository?
<JRe> tvo: yeah
<Mez> BUT, the possibilites = UBER
<JRe> Mez: mmm i think that Katapult is already pretty usable
<OculusAquilae> tvo: its in breezy
<JRe> Mez: but it need improvements like multiple proposals instead of single proposal
<OculusAquilae> its interesting, but i don't see the sense for fast typers like me :-)
<tvo> hmm, so I should upgrade to breezy to look at it? :p
<JRe> tvo: mmm no
<JRe> you can just take the source package
<OculusAquilae> right
<JRe> dpkg-source -x *dsc
<JRe> cd package-dir
<JRe> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Mez> tvo: lemme upload the hoary .deb
<tvo> JRe: suppose there's a certain dir in which i'd execute those cmnds
<JRe> tvo yeah put the *dsc, *orig.gz and *diff.gz files in the same dir (eg: katapult)
<Mez> tvo - just download the .deb I'm uploading and dspkg-i it
<Mez> dpkg -i *
<JRe> Mez: sudo dpkg -i *
<JRe> Mez: :)
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/hoary/katapult_0.2-0ubuntu0.3~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<tvo> JRe: :D
<JRe> Mez: wow that's fast!
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> I'd already done it just needed to upload :D
<Mez> the .deb's 141 Kb
<JRe> Mez: ha ok i thinked you rebuilt it and uploaded in that short time ;)
* tvo is installing it noe
<tvo> s/noe/now/
<JRe> tvo: when it's installed: ALT + Space to put the query analyser to the front
<JRe> and enter a misc text
<JRe> enterwhen you agree with the proposal
<Mez>  JRe thing is with me it auto-launches if it detects something
<Mez> like
<Mez> I tried typing hceese
<Mez> cheese *
<Mez> and it launched change password
<JRe> Mez: yeah right but you can disactive that in the options
<tvo> cool
<JRe> Mez: you can even set a timout time
<Mez> :P
<Mez> yeah i know
<Mez> tis cool :d
<tvo> heh also the fading is cool ;)
<Mez> yeah, and it's skinnable too :D
<tvo> hehe
<OculusAquilae> but it doesn't support xorg-extensions does it?
<JRe> Mez: yes ;) if we make a good job may be one day we have an entry in kde-look :)
<tvo> what kind of things does it find now? bookmarks and programs?
<Mez> OculusAquilae, ???
<JRe> bookmarks programs and can wtach directories
<JRe> OculusAquilae: ??
<OculusAquilae> Mez JRe: transperency and so on
<Mez> OculusAquilae, it has it's own transparency
<tvo> JRe, OculusAquilae, you mean with composite extension?
<Mez> dunno it that works through xorg-extensions
<OculusAquilae> tvo yes :-)
<JRe> OculusAquilae: dunnow
<OculusAquilae> because if i move windows under it, the transperency doesn't change i mean the background, but if it supports the xorg transperency it would work
<JRe> OculusAquilae: yes youre right
<Mez> OculusAquilae, but if it loses focus it dissapears
<JRe> Mez: yes right
<OculusAquilae> but this chat windows changes, without katapult loosing focus
<Mez> try
<OculusAquilae> window
<Mez> talk a bit
<JRe> talk
<JRe> sdf
<JRe> df
<JRe> llffffff
<JRe> you're turn now ;)
<Mez> ah
<Mez> ok, so it doesnt work like that
<Mez> but...
<Mez> that can be changed :D
<JRe> OculusAquilae: thanks for your bug report :)
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/katapult.jpg
<Mez> lol @ JRe  :D
<Mez> anyways :D I gotta go pick up my gf from the train station
<Mez> so I'll talk later and sutff
<OculusAquilae> do we have now a patch that katapult doesn't show up in the systray?
<JRe> OculusAquilae: no
<JRe> OculusAquilae: but it can be the first thing we do on the fork of katapult
<Riddell> it should be configurable, default on but kubuntu-default turns it off
<JRe> how discovered another bug: typing text* + enter leads to a crash
<Riddell> then there should be a way to get to the configuration stuff through the main katapult screen
<JRe> Riddell: yes!
<Riddell> it shouldn't launch programs without you pressing entre
<tvo> Riddell, JRe, maybe when typing katapult in katapult, currently it launches another instance of itself
<JRe> Riddell: yes i don't like this too 
<JRe> tvo: yes it's funny i have already tried 
<OculusAquilae> i' also interested in helping you making it working the way Riddell thinks :-)
<JRe> oooo text? + enter leads to a crash too
<JRe> OculusAquilae: nice!
<JRe> tvo: it would definitively better to detect if another instance is running!
<JRe> tvo: thanks you too for the bug report ;)
<tvo> JRe: np
<OculusAquilae> i'll come back in the evening cu
<tvo> JRe: another bug (probably you knew it already): if I type in a program which actually exists, but is not in it's database, it crashes
<JRe> tvo: ow! i didn't know
<tvo> hmm doesn't happen always
<tvo> 3/4 times
<tvo> tried with nvidia-settings, the other time it didn't crash but didn't run anything either
<JRe> tvo: which programs for instance?
<tvo> nvidia-settings
<JRe> tvo: ls leads to a crash too
<JRe>  tvo:also chmod
<JRe> tvo: you're now the bug slayer of katapult :)
<tvo> glxinfo
<tvo> hehe
<tvo> JRe: it's a cool proggie anyways, it has already replaced my *large* quicklauncher ;)
<JRe> tvo: ;) yes i find it very useful too
<tvo> glxgears
<Riddell> they love us http://www.ubuntu.com/
<tvo> Riddell: I got a reply from armin (he's really fast): he chose option 1, that is I sent him the files asap and he updates his website the entry on kde-apps
<Riddell> tvo: cool
<Riddell> tvo: would be better if he had a CVS/Subversion server or something though
<tvo> hmm yes, though the code is already on arch/baz supermirror now, so he could check that out
<tvo> Riddell: oh and btw, he used a local SVN repo, that doesn't help me though
<tvo> Riddell: I hope you did not yet baz get kio-locate. Just discovered I forgot to baz add a file before committing yesterday
<tvo> so patch-11 won't compile, but i've fixed it now i hope
* tvo is checking it now
<tvo> Riddell: it's ok now
<OculusAquilae> hi
<Mez> lo
<OculusAquilae> if I want to compile katapult, why does configure not find libXext on hoary?
<OculusAquilae> perhaps somebody had the problem too
<OculusAquilae> the problem is: I have it installed :-). I mean libXext
<Mez> OculusAquilae, libXext-dev :D
<OculusAquilae> libxext-dev too :-)
<OculusAquilae> i mean it is installed too
<Riddell> does kwin-baghira and kdeartwork-style work for people (able to select it in widget style)?
<OculusAquilae> ok, i've a solution for my problem
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: how did you fix it?
<OculusAquilae> added breezy source repositorys and made apt-get build-deb
<OculusAquilae> ies
<OculusAquilae> i know, ugly solution
<OculusAquilae> but it works 
<Riddell> you should try a breezy chroot
<OculusAquilae> hm
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DebootstrapChroot
<OculusAquilae> i have a breezy install, but it doesn't work
<OculusAquilae> problems with x
<OculusAquilae> i'll try it soon
<Riddell> ah yes, X is a problem
<OculusAquilae> and without X, no katapult :-)
<Riddell> true true
<OculusAquilae> where can i find the katapult config file ? :-)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: ~/.kde/share/config/katapultrc
<Riddell> you have to change a setting for it to appear
<Riddell> and we can put one in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/katapultrc
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> thanks
<OculusAquilae> ah, my patch works :-)
<pef> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> pef: toot
<pef> :)
<pef> Riddell: I'm writing a manpage, but english is not my native language, could you check it for language correction ?
<pef> Riddell: http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/coccinella.1.html
<froud> pref: do you have the it in docbook xml
<froud> pef: if this has no command line options why do you want to supply a manpage. Is it not better for us to add it to our docteam svn under kde and make docbook xml and package it
<Riddell> "To draw on the shared window you have various tools, from line to square or pencil." -> "There are various tools available for drawing in the shared window such as line, square or pencil."
<Riddell> I would change "Its system of extensions..." to "Plugins available include audio, video and text to speech."
<froud> Riddell: why make manpages for tools with no command line syntax?
<Riddell> "each with its specific feature" -> "each with their own specific features"
<Riddell> froud: man pages can be a handy way for advanced users to find out what a program does.  why make a manpage for a tool with command line options that are explained in --help?
<froud> logic does not compute
<froud> you can see the description of the package using apt
<Riddell> fair point
<froud> manpages are good for command line tools
<froud> but tool with gui are likely to be accessed as such
<froud> if it helps I can create the docs for it
<froud> and pef can package them with the app
<pef> Riddell: thanks for the corrections
<pef> froud: what have I to do now ? removing the manpage before submiting to revu ?
<froud> well you can still ship a manpage if you want
<Riddell> pef: my preference would be to keep it.  froud's obviously is not to bother.  you have to make up your own mind :)
<froud> Riddell: no that is not the case
<froud> I just said why have a manpage for a gui app
<froud> manpage = manual page
<froud> not description page
<froud> pef has a description page
<froud> I thought I may be able to help pef create a user manual
<seth_k> I'm trying to package kmobiletools, but it keeps whining about having no libXrender.la in /usr/lib/. libxrender-dev only provides libXrender.a, not .la. Any thoughts?
<pef> mmm amsn has a manpage too
<pef> and no command line options
<froud> does that make it right :-) look its your choice. I just mentioned that I think it odd
<Riddell> seth_k: libxrender-dev has /usr/lib/libXrender.la
<seth_k> Riddell: that's odd, because it isn't showing up on my system when I grab that package, nor in pbuilder when it installs it to satisfy the build-deps
<Riddell> seth_k: which version?  I have libxrender-dev_0.9.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<Riddell> and dpkg --contents shows it's there
<froud> well good night
<seth_k> 9.0-1 here, and dpkg --contents shows it nowhere to be found :(
<seth_k> oh bah:   * In accordance with all other X libraries, stop shipping Libtool .la file.
<seth_k> okay, question is now: what do I use in its place?
<Riddell> seth_k: weird
<Riddell> seth_k: try asking daniekls
<Riddell> daniels
<seth_k> yep, that was my next recourse
<seth_k> thanks anyway Riddell 
<seth_k> at least i know now i am not just crazy
<Riddell> he may well tell you kmobiletools is being crazy
<seth_k> but he may know how to fix the craziness
<seth_k> hope springs eternal
<OculusAquilae> good night
<tvo> night
<Mez> hmm, Riddell, katapult is a really cleanly written app :D shouldn't take much to path it up :D
<Mez> I've registered kubuntupuly :D
<Riddell> quite a mouthful
<Riddell> Mez: registered with whom?
<Mez> berlios :D
<Mez> kubuntupult *
<Mez> showrt for kubuntu Katapult :D
<Riddell> Mez: is the registration done?  I don't know how long these things take
<Mez> It takesd a whle - I'll poke you when it's done
<Mez> anyways
<Mez> time to go now :D
<Mez> my gf wants me
<Riddell> I'll bet she does
<Mez> to come and cuddle and watch TV
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-19
<pef> good night !
<KaiL> ivman is quite interesting. Is there a config-frontend for it?
<Riddell> KaiL: nope, just some XML files
<pef> hi
<OculusAquilae> hi pef
<JRe> hi pef 
<pef> :] 
<pef> what about the status of hibernate in kubuntu ?
<JRe> pef: never tested it
<pef> it works great on ubuntu
<pef> but on Kubuntu ? I haven't the option on shutdown menu
<JRe> pef: it's because of KDE not because of Kubuntu, no ?
<pef> I don't know :] 
<tvo> Riddell: is there a good package building tutorial somewhere?
<JRe> Mez: hi! poke me when the katapult berlios account will be opened
<JRe> tvo: KubuntuPackagingGuide ;) ;) ;)
<tvo> k thanks, just needed the right search term :)
<Riddell> tvo: take a look at KubuntuPackagingGuide and improve it as you see fit
<Riddell> do MOTU have a packaging guide yet?  I'm not usre
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> read Debian New Maintainers
<tvo> yep I'm going through it now
<JRe> tvo: hope you'll like it ;)
<tvo> heh
<Riddell> learn about packages made with debhelper (as described in Debian New Maintainers) then once you've got the hang of that learn about cdbs (which hides debhelpers in a bunch of include files)
<Mez> JRe, I've got permission off of the author to carry on katapult
<Riddell> Mez: woo!
<JRe> Mez: cooooooooooooooool
<JRe> Mez: can you send me the mail
<JRe> Mez: ?
<Mez> email address?
<Riddell> Mez: did you get access to his sourceforge?
<Mez> er I dunno
<Mez> but he siad he'd send em the code and stuff
<JRe> Mez: ;)
<Riddell> well we have the code surly
<Mez> the unreleased stuff
<Mez> and the icon
<Riddell> how exciting
<JRe> Mez: we will do great things with that code!
<Mez> hehe :D
<Mez> I'm thinking we get tvo on board and integrate it with kio_locate
<JRe> Mez: sure!
<JRe> Mez: we have plenty of bugs to fix
<JRe> Mez: and some features to add
<Riddell> Mez: how would you integrate it with kio_locate?
<JRe> Riddell: plugin
<JRe> kio locate does not have dcop interface ?
<Riddell> JRe: no I mean what would it do?  kio-locate can return a lot of results but katapult only shows one at a time
<Mez> Riddell, I'm sure we'll work something out :D
<Mez> JRe, Riddell, email forwarded
<tvo> Mez, Riddell, probably for opening documents in ~ me thinks
<tvo> with the right program of course
<tvo> actually I doubt that will be possible through kio-locate, I think it's too slow for realtime searching like this
<Mez> *Shrugs*
<tvo> still, I might be able to write a plugin to do this :)
<JRe> tvo: damn!
<tvo> but not using locate :)
<JRe> tvo: the document plugin has to be improved a lot
<Mez> tvo: katpult works on catalogs, we could always make something use kio_locate to generate a catalog for it :)
<Mez> on a daemon :D
<tvo> Mez: maybe yes, but I think we should try too hard to include kio-locate.. might as well be easier to design better algorithm
<Mez> fair enough
<tvo> argh try NOT too hard ;)
<JRe> tvo: i agree
<tvo> katapult already searches on the first character
<tvo> if you let locate (or kio-locate) search on 1 character
<tvo> it takes long and returns almost your entire filesystem
<JRe> Riddell: is it right: in such an unusable state, but it really seems like KDE 4's desktop search<br>features will contain most of the functionality of Katapult. ???
<JRe> tvo: you can configure how many caracther are taken for each type of catalog
<tvo> Riddell: btw, kio-locate already has a debian/ subdir using debhelper, any tips for picking this up?
<JRe> tvo: tough, i agree that kio-locate is to slow it's better to improve the home catalog
<tvo> JRe: yes I noticed that, but still, locate (and as such kio-locate) was designed to quickly locate something
<tvo> when given an entire word
<tvo> not only 1, 2, 3 characters
<tvo> I'd write an entirely different algorithm for that
<Mez> tvo: the way I see it, is if It gets a query that isnt in it's catalog, or any paths, it passes the search string to kio_locate
<Mez> so, say i type cheese and hit enter
<Mez> it doesnt find cheese in it's catalog, or in a path, so it opens up konq with locate:/cheese
<tvo> Mez, didn't think of that. That could be possible yes.
<tvo> that's no work, you could probably patch the source for that in minutes ;-)
<Mez> yeah I knowe
<tvo> if you know the source that is
<Mez> and it at least fixes the crash
<Mez> the source is quite clean actually tvo
<tvo> that's nice
<JRe> Mez: it's a good idea
<JRe> Mez: but it might be configurable
<JRe> Mez: i am so impatient to start coding ;)
<Mez> JRe: instead of using the program catalog, how about greabbiung stuff from menu or from the K menu (.desktop files)
<Mez> JRe: your SF.net username?
<Riddell> Mez: surly that's what it does?
<JRe> Mez: jrfaller
<JRe> Riddell: that was it does
<JRe> s/was/what/
<Mez> Riddell: I'm not too sure - it doesnt seem to pick up some programs I have
<JRe> Mez: a plugin idea i have it's too search in the media list ;) ;) ;)
<Mez> Riddell: your SF.net username?
<Mez> and tvo - your's if you want to participte?
<tvo> Mez: tobi_v
<Riddell> Mez: jriddell I think
<Riddell> Mez: do you have a new sf project?
<Mez> erm, there's one in the registration queue... but he';s willing to add us to his
<JRe> Mez: cool!
<Mez> JRe, it says that on the bottom of his email
<JRe> Mez: ha yes right!
<Mez> sorry bout the emails folks, just thought I'd add you to the CCs
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Mez] : Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu || w00t for katapult :D
<JRe> lol
<Mez> Riddell, if we clean it up and stuff - reckon we'll be able to ship it as default wqith kubuntu?
<Riddell> Mez: certainly
<JRe> Mez: i hope ;)
<JRe> Mez: and if it's very clean clean clean may be one day we'll ship it with KDE
<JRe> Mez: :)
<Mez> maybe :d
<pef> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> pef: morning
<pef> Riddell: is a 755 file in /usr/share a debian policy violation ?
<Riddell> pef: possibly
<Riddell> pef: what's the situation?
<pef> Riddell: I want a tcl/tk script to be in the PATH, so for the moment I've put it in 755 to /usr/share/foo, then symlinked to /usr/bin
<Riddell> pef: why not just put it in /usr/bin?
<pef> Riddell: he needs to be launched from his directory, otherwise he can't find its data
<Riddell> but /usr/lib/packagename/foo would be the place for hidden executables
<Riddell> pef: best thing to do would be to patch the program to make it work right
<pef> Riddell: amsn chmod 755 the main script in /usr/share/amsn, then a sh wrapper in /usr/bin launch it, what do you think about it ?
<OculusAquilae> hi
<Riddell> pef: that's neater then a symlink yes
<pef> Riddell: but that's not the ideal solution I presume ? (755 file in /usr/share)
<Riddell> pef: no, using /usr/lib/packagename/script would be better
<Riddell> and quite possibly required
<pef> Riddell: so, all its files in /usr/lib/foo, then a wrapper script in /usr/bin ? or simply a symlink from /usr/lib/foo/foo.tcl to /usr/bin/foo ?
<JRe> hi OculusAquilae 
<OculusAquilae> What about our katapult-fork. I've a patch, which makes it possible to deactivate the systray-icon (but i doesn't have a patch making the config-menu available without the systray :-)
<OculusAquilae> hi JRe
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: mez is in contact with the author, hopefully we'll get a CVS archive up soon
<JRe> OculusAquilae: we can turn katapult into a kded and put the configuration in a kcm ;)
<OculusAquilae> perhaps we can make the programm show the config dialog, when the user types "config" or so.
<OculusAquilae> but that isn't very intuitiv :-)
<Mez> or use the already registered hot keys :D
<JRe> OculusAquilae: no it's not intuitive
<Mez> all we do is chnage the keys and add an accelerator
<Mez> code*
<JRe> whatever before starting development we have to make a meeting in #katapult
<Mez> or in #kubuntu-devel
<JRe> yes
<Riddell> anyone want to update metabar?  new version just out
<Riddell> hola fromoze 
<fromoze> hola? 
<fromoze> hello
<Riddell> fromoze: what is #kubuntu-es like?
<fromoze> Is like #kubuntu  but in spanish.
<fromoze> wincide starts the channel, not me :)
<Riddell> fromoze: how many people?
<fromoze> I'm just there to help
<fromoze> just 4-5 :$
<Riddell> cool cool
<fromoze> we're waiting for the comunity to grow up XD
<Riddell> fromoze: has it been announced on ubuntu-es.org?
<JRe> there is others #kubuntu-xx
<JRe> ??
<Riddell> just spanish that i know of
<JRe> cuando gnome no es sufficente ;)
<fromoze> I've try #kubuntu-fr an #kubuntu-pt, the languages I know but no
<fromoze> do you understand it?
<JRe> do i have listed
<JRe> fromoze: sure i have lived in Madrid 4 months
<fromoze> Riddell: I don't know, but I'm going to ask xuzo or natxo (ubuntu-es maintainers) to introduce it
<Riddell> fromoze: went me to put a wee note on kubuntu.org?
<fromoze> JRe: studies?
<fromoze> I dunno :/
<JRe> fromoze: yeah intership in a non govertmental organization
<fromoze> Riddell if you want to put a note, say that we are trying to make it work ...
<fromoze> JRe: I'm living in Salamanca, but I'm from Vigo. May be you travel to here?
<JRe> fromoze: yeah Salamanca is my second favourite city in spain after Grenada ;)
<OculusAquilae> ah, we are on ubuntulinux.org :-)
<OculusAquilae> edubuntu too
<JRe> Riddell: BTW have you tested the brand new medianotifier ?
<fromoze> JRe: All the foreingers visitos likes Salamanca XD
<fromoze> excuse for my english :$
<JRe> fromoze: it's not strange, given that the architecture really kicks ass!
<JRe> fromoze: it also seems to be a student city
<JRe> fromoze: Madrid kicks ass too ;)
<fromoze> JRe: I prefer Santiago de Compostela :)
<JRe> fromoze: aaaa Galicia
<fromoze> JRe: where are you from?
<JRe> fromoze: Montpellier, France
<JRe> fromoze: los pimientos de padron
<wincide> hola fromoze  xD
<fromoze> JRe: My brother in love is french, my sister lives in Paris. And I travel a lot in France, where I lived for a year in Lorient.
<fromoze> but never gone to montpellier
<wincide> hi all xD
<fromoze> Riddell, wincide is whom has created the #kubuntu-es 
<Riddell> wincide: welcome along :)
<Riddell> wincide, fromoze: got a sentence or two to put on kubuntu.org?  my Spanish is not very good
<wincide> very nice to meet you :D
<wincide> Riddell: my english is not very good too XD
<Riddell> wincide: I think it should be in Spanish.  or maybe I can write it in English and you can translate it for me
<Riddell> wincide: is the #kubuntu-es channel registered?
<wincide> i dont know .. i didnt register even my nick
<wincide> xDD
<JRe> wincide: so it's not registered :)
<wincide> sure.. 
<fromoze> I'm gonna ask xuzo to introduce #kubuntu-es on the contact list of ubuntu-es.org; but, better to register it before?
<wincide> im going register my nick and look for #kubuntu-es registration
<wincide> :)
<Riddell> Channel: #kubuntu-es Contact: StR, last seen: 6 weeks 2 days (11h 30m 13s) ago
<fromoze> How do I to register the channel? I start using IRC this month :/
<fromoze> before I was happy enough with jabber...
<JRe> ./msg chanserv register #kubuntu-es password
<Riddell> str has already registed it, do you know StR?
<fromoze> no
<wincide> . since i've created this that channel i've  always connected
<wincide> 6 weeks !! XD
<fromoze> I do a whois and StR is unknown...
<JRe> ./msg nickserv info StR
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu-es.php
<fromoze> ./msg nickserv info StR
<fromoze> sorry :$
<JRe> fromoze: erase the .
<wincide> :D 
<Riddell> I'll contact freenode staff, see if we can get control of it
<wincide> i have to go :\ just in this very interesting moment for me .. i have to go to a web engeneering course about RIA applications this soon
<wincide> see you later
<Riddell> wincide: later
<JRe> wincide: enjoy ;) !
<fromoze> wincide: xiau!
<fromoze> #kubuntu-es will be introduced in the ubuntu-es.org references :)
<Riddell> fromoze: anything to add to that page on the website?
<pef> does gpg-agent works for you ?
<Riddell> pef: not in my very limited experience
<fromoze> Riddel: Would you like the translation?
<Riddell> fromoze: please
<pef> gpg: can't connect to `/tmp/gpg-QMccAq/S.gpg-agent': Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<pef> Riddell: you have error like this : 
<pef> ?
<wincide> Riddell: tell me a sentence in english and i'll try to translate
<wincide> :)
<Riddell> wincide: http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu-es.php
<fromoze> wincide: I'll doy it ;)
<wincide> The growing Kubuntu community has started a Spanish Kubuntu chat channel. #kubuntu-es on freenode IRC will provide help and support to Spanish Kubuntu users. 
<wincide> la creciente ccomunidad Kubuntu ya tiene un canal de chat sobre Kubuntu en espaol . #kubuntu-es en freenode IRC le dara soporte y ayuda a los usuarios de kubuntu hispano-parlantes
<wincide> :D
<wincide> sorry .  La creciente comunidad Kubuntu ya tiene un canal de chat sobre Kubuntu en espaol . #kubuntu-es en freenode IRC le dar soporte y ayuda a los usuarios de kubuntu hispano-parlantes
<wincide> that's better
<wincide> now i'm gonna leave :)
<wincide> adios ;)
* wincide is back.
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<pef> Riddell: if you're interested in gpg agent, try seahorse-agent, it solved my problem
<Riddell> pef: apt-cache search doesn't bring it up
<pef> Riddell: provided with seahorse ;)
<Riddell> "A Gnome front end for GnuPG" booo
<JRe> lol
<Riddell> Kubuntu Espaol now on http://kubuntu.org/
<pef> but now I don't have to type again and again my looong passphrase when packaging :] 
<Riddell> Mez should get kgpg updated
<Mez> why ?
<uniq> hi guys.
<Riddell> Mez: weren't you complaining about it?
<fromoze> Riddell: sorry, I must answer the phone (VIP: my girlfriend xD); I see the translation is donne.. Then, it's all ok? 
<Mez> I was complaining but i cant update it myself... I wuldnt know hwhere to start ;:D
<pef> Riddell: kubuntu allows hibernate ?
<Riddell> pef: depends on your system I think
<pef> Riddell: I don't have it on my shutdown menu, what have I missed ?
<JRe> pef: talking about the kde shutdown menu?
<pef> JRe: yes
<JRe> pef: patch it ;)
<Riddell> mostly it's part of klaptopdaemon
<JRe> Riddell: yes it is
<pef> mm ok
<Riddell> chowells was doing something to fix up klaptopdaemon, not sure the state of that though
<JRe> Riddell: the problem is that KLaptop show up only if you have a laptop, n+o?
<Riddell> not sure what makes it show up, I thought an acpi or apm interface would
<JRe> Riddell: tough it will not be a bad idea to be allowed to hibernate from the logout menu, no?
<Riddell> JRe: sounds like a good idea to me, not sure how you'd do it though
<pef> JRe: like in ubuntu
<Riddell> ask klaptopdaemon if it's possible I guess
<JRe> Riddell: mmm that's a pain i am pretty sure that my computer can do hibernate but klaptop does not show
<JRe> pef: hibernate is only with acpi ?
<pef> JRe: I don't know, since ubuntu is on a laptop
<JRe> pef: on a laptop you can have hibernate with klaptop
<JRe> Riddell: ubuntu kernel is compiled with softwaresuspend ?
<pef> JRe: I don't have kde on it ;)
<pef> JRe: yes, it's softwaresuspend2
<JRe> pef: okay!
<tvo> when packaging, if I've made a list of build-depends, should I include version numbers?
<JRe> tvo: sure 
<JRe> tvo: but it depends the program
<Riddell> tvo: if it depends on a certain version yes
<tvo> Riddell: point is that I don't know that
<JRe> tvo: automake1.7 for instance doesn't need a version number
<Riddell> tvo: well it won't hurt to add them
<JRe> tvo: autotools-dev neither
<tvo> hmm, ok I'll figure them out them. btw, I should strip off the Nubuntu part I assume: e.g. "libqt3-mt-dev (3:3.3.3)"
<tvo> would be "libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.3)" of course
<tvo> :)
<JRe> tvo: what do you package?
<tvo> kio-locate
<Riddell> tvo: you know there is already a kio-locate package?
<tvo> yes i had already a debian/ subdir in the project tree
<tvo> I'm doublechecking things, also to learn a bit about packaging
<Riddell> tvo: apt-get source kio-locate in breezy to see what's already there
<tvo> btw, are there also different packages needed for kubuntu and debian
<tvo> ?
<Riddell> tvo: I don't think the package is in debian
<JRe> Riddell: no kio-locate in Debian
<tvo> Riddell: not in their repo's then, but Armin supplies a .deb on his site
<JRe> and it's not in WNPP
<tvo> what's WNPP?
<JRe> Work-Needing and
<JRe> Prospective Packages
<JRe> tvo: http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/
<JRe> Riddell: is it possible for Katapult to use the KDE BTS ?
<Riddell> JRe: only if it was in KDE SVN I suspect
<JRe> mmm ok
<tvo> JRe: it's not in WNPP
<JRe> tvo: who is maintaining the kio-locate package?
<JRe> tvo: and is kio-locate going to be in kdebase ?
<uniq> i did the package currently in breezy.
<JRe> uniq: you know if kio-locate is going to be integrated in KDE ?
<tvo> uniq: ah ok, so maybe you can help me a bit?  :D
<uniq> jre: don't know.
<uniq> tvo: sure.
<tvo> uniq: that's nice. current status is: i don't know much about packaging :( and have almost entirely new kio-locate source
<tvo> i'm now adding breezy source repo and getting your package
<uniq> I guess you could copy the debian dir from my package.
<uniq> you still use scons? 
<JRe> tvo: you're the upstream of kio-locate ?
<tvo> uniq: yes, updated to newest bksys version
<tvo> JRe: guess so yes, maybe upstream author too
<JRe> tvo: you're the author or not?
<uniq> tvo: if you're upstream now, please remove the included scons-mini from the upstream source. :)
<uniq> or make it more sensible somehow. distribute two source tarballs or something.
<tvo> JRe: suppose so, it's a fork of the code of Armin now
<tvo> uniq: that should be easy
<JRe> armin has stopped development
<JRe> ?
<tvo> JRe, I don't know, in any case, he doesn't develop as active as I do atm.
<tvo> unfortunately i can only reach him per e-mail, I could ask him who is official upstream etc.
<tvo> dmn this packaging stuff is difficult :( even c++ is way easier ;p
<tvo> am i right in that the *.orig.tar.gz contains upstream author's source and *.diff.gz contains differences made by maintainer?
<Riddell> tvo: yep
<tvo> ok, now trying to if i can get a package build..
<tvo> w00000t 
<tvo> got apackage compiled :)
<tvo> now to do it again with right versions/changelog etc
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<\sh> Riddell: kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libarts1-dev (>= 1.4.0) but it is not going to be installed Depends: libopenexr-dev (>= 1.2.1) but it is not going to be installed Depends: libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3.3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> \sh: hmm?
<Riddell> \sh: amd64?
<\sh> Riddell: i386
<\sh> Riddell: local pbuilder
<Riddell> \sh: I can installed kdelibs4-dev ok today (couldn't yesterday due to xbase-clients being broken)
<uniq> i can't instlal it.
<uniq> same error \sh pasted.
<Riddell> uniq: try using uk mirror maybe
<uniq> i use archive.ubuntu.com
<uniq> i can try to change.
<Riddell> hmm
<uniq> uk.archive and archive are the same.
<Riddell> yes
<\sh> actually, I'm using only archive.ubuntu.com
<uniq> that's the same i use. and it's the same as uk.archive.
<\sh> but it looks like, that we have issues with qt and stuff, eventually because of Xorg?
<uniq> hmm.. 
<uniq> i can install kdelibs4-dev if i apt-get install libarts1-dev libqt3-mt-dev kdelibs4-dev
<uniq> The following extra packages will be installed:
<uniq>   libglu1-xorg-dev libopenexr-dev
<\sh> ok...libglu
<\sh> yes
<uniq> could be that.
<\sh> riddell: I'm going home now...so I can have a look on qt...if u want..provide a debdiff later?
<\sh> ok...home :)
<uniq> \sh_away: would be nice if you had a look at kio-apt in revu. http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=117
<Mez> lol
<Mez> had kubuntupult rejected on SF
<Mez> Inadequate registration description or license detail; or additional information required
<\sh> re
<Riddell> seth_k: any resolution to the libXrender.la issue?  I've just come across it
<seth_k> Riddell: I asked daniels, he said he would look at it later
<seth_k> I got the impression he was pretty busy
<seth_k> what build is hanging you up?
<Riddell> seth_k: ggz-kde-games
<seth_k> uses libtool?
<Riddell> yes
<seth_k> okay. Let me know if you find out anything, if you have time, Riddell. Thanks
<\sh> oh...it's even more worse now ,-)
<\sh> kdelibs4-dev: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (= 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed Depends: kdelibs-bin (= 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed
<seth_k> oh joy
<seth_k> btw \sh are you feeling better today
<\sh> seth: yepp..no problem :) sometimes some bad things are happening to often..
<seth_k> yep, i understand. glad to hear you are doing better though
<\sh> concentrate on my work  now :) it helps to forget :)
<Riddell> hmm, kdelibs doesn't compile without libXrender.la
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> it just doesn't end
<Mez> Riddell, didn't seth tell you that yesterday ?
<Riddell> Mez: seth_k had problems with a different package, I just tried kdelibs now
<Mez> oh, fair enough
<seth_k> daniels is a very popular guy right now, everyone wants him for a different issue
<Riddell> "Martin Meredith has been successfully subscribed to kubuntu-bugs." poor chap
<Mez> lol - I was getting it through gmane before :D
<Mez> but I'm moving to getting them all through email
<seth_k> any progress on libxrender, Riddell?
<tvo> ls
<tvo> oops:)
<seth_k> directory is empty
<Riddell> seth_k: compliling qt to see if that breaks too
<seth_k> :D
<seth_k> ok Riddell 
<Riddell> I expect it isn't since qt shouldn't use libtool
<tvo> seth_k :D
<tvo> Riddell, are packages like libc automagically added to dependencies?
* wincide is back.
<tvo> I don't understand why http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/kde/kio-locate lists different deps than .dsc and debian/control
<tvo> and it's the same version
<Riddell> tvo: yes, build-essential is assumed to be installed
<Riddell> tvo: because shlibs is expanded?
<tvo> that explains the ones that got added, but not the ones that got removed
<tvo> bzip2 and scons are missing on the packages.ubuntu.com page
<Riddell> tvo: bzip2 and scons are build-depends
<Riddell> they arn't needed for the actual package, only compiling it
<Riddell> tvo: look at debian/control, the top section is the build stuff, then the next section is for the actual package
<tvo> ah only depends are listed on that webpage, got a bit confused by the two different depends
<Riddell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/kio-locate
<Riddell> source page too
<tvo> ah ok
<tvo> uniq: could it be that libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3) is missing from build-depends?
<tvo> or depends kdelibs-dev on it?
<tvo> nevermind i figured it out myself
<Riddell> kdelibs4-dev depends on qt-dev
<tvo> yep
* tvo bookmarks packages.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> deb:foo should work
<tvo> for version, i suppose 0.4.2tvo0.1 will do, as you suggested earlier?
<Riddell> yeah
<tvo> should I also specify a Conflicts: or Replaces: field with "kio-locate (= 0.4.2-0ubuntu1)" in it?
<Riddell> tvo: no
<Riddell> don't conflict with self
<Riddell> only one version of the package is going to be installed at any time
<tvo> ah ok, i keep learning :p
<tvo> Riddell: am I right in saying that the *.diff.gz file will be empty (or rather, the .diff will be empty)?
<tvo> because I'm author+maintainer
<Riddell> tvo: yes, if your "release" is exactly the same as your package
<tvo> i suppose it makes no sense for me to modify the release, but not the package
<tvo> Riddell: is it common/required to include the configure cache in the package too?
<Riddell> tvo: don't think so
<tvo> ok thanks
<tvo> Riddell: in which package is 'dch' (for debian/changelog)? i can't find it
<Riddell> tvo: devscripts?
<tvo> k thanks
<pef_aw> tvo: first result of apt-cache search dch ;)
<Riddell> tvo: make sure you edit the KubuntuPackageGuide as you find things lacking :)
<tvo> pef_aw: ok, should have tried that one too
<tvo> Riddell: yeah, first I'm trying to understand things :)
<tvo> if I want to sent a plain debian package to armin too, I should make two packages, is that right?
<tvo> one with version unstable and one with breezy in debian/changelog
<Riddell> tvo: the version in the changelog doesn't actually matter much unless it's being uploaded
<tvo> ah ok, in that case i'll just make the breezy one and send that to armin with a note about that
<tvo> since it wasn't in debian iirc, but it is to be in breezy
<pef_aw> minor changes (like renaming the source tarball to foo-x.y.tar.gz) must be mentionned in the debian.readme or changelog ?
<Riddell> pef: don't need to mention that
<pef> ok, thanks
<tvo> Riddell, are these serious warnings? --> http://rafb.net/paste/results/e0hBid40.html
<tvo> the first one is BS, but i've no clue about the second one
* tvo googles now
<Riddell> tvo: first is a bug in lintian
<Riddell> tvo: second one you normally call --disable-rpath on ./configure
<Riddell> dunno what you do with scons
<tvo> hmm, i doubt if scons has that, but i'll check
<Riddell> I havn't worked out what an rpath is or why it's bad but apparantly it is
<tvo> hehe. Well I'll assume it is for now, and see if I can fix it 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-20
<tvo> Riddell: you interested in a chat I had on #bksys about rpath?
<Riddell> tvo: sure
<tvo> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/SF0xLb84.html  didn't get the formatting right though
* tvo is still looking for a better copy option in xchat. and btw:
* tvo succesfully created a .dsc, .deb .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz :)
<tvo> btw, should I gpg sign my package?
<Riddell> tvo: yeah sign it is good practice
<Riddell> I should look into what rpath is :)
<tvo> k have to set up some keys and look into that too :)
<tvo> you read the chat?
<Riddell> yes, interesting chat
<tvo> so, either I'm going to release the tarball with rpath and the debian packages without,
<tvo> or I find some better info :)
<Riddell> tvo: the .orig should be the same in both cases
<tvo> yeah in that case the removal of rpath would go in the diff
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> or better in debian/patches/foo.diff
* tvo browses debian-ocaml-maint, looking for rpath
<uniq> http://wiki.debian.net/index.cgi?RpathIssue
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Mez] : Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu || w00t for katapult :D - please idle in #katapult
<Mez> Riddell, things are looking good for us!
<Riddell> 23:39 [freenode2]  -!- Cannot join to channel #katapult (You have joined to too many channels)
<Mez> *giggles*
<Mez> lmao
<Mez> how many channels you on ?
<Riddell> 20 is the limit
<Mez> you're on 20 channels?
<Mez> what channels? I only see a few
<Mez> * [Riddell]  #ubuntu #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-meeting #kubuntu #ubuntu-devel #kubuntu-devel
<tvo> uniq: thanks, reading it now
<uniq> i can't do anything now that the shiny new xorg removed my xkb rules.
<tvo> 62,400 rpath issues on google :)
<tvo> anyway, there doesn't seem to be a right track: ~150,000 (add OR enable) rpath, almost same number (remove OR erase) rpath
<tvo> :-/
<tvo> slightly more add rpath than remove rpath though
<tvo> sometimes people fix things by adding rpath, sometimes by removing it :-/
<tvo> :-s
<uniq> rpath is disabled in the kde packages.
<tvo> hmm, debian upstream seems to prefer rpath disabled it seems
<tvo> seems I'll go for no rpath for now....
<Mez> Riddell: whenever I use "save session" It'll never ghet a copy of thunderbird to load on login... any ideas why?
<Riddell> Mez: because it isn't kde
<Mez> ...?
<Mez> FF stays loaded, so does gaim :D
<tvo> Riddell: how large is kubuntu, you can answer in #kubuntu :D
<katoc> hi there!!
<uniq> ah.. found a bunch of old xorg debs :)
<uniq> now my keyboard works.. @ and all.
<uniq> hi katoc.
<katoc> have you modify a kubuntu install cd
<katoc> ?
<uniq> I have not.
<uniq> i suggest asking in #ubuntu-devel about modifying cds.
<tvo> laterzz, i'm off to bed..
<katoc> uniq, 10x
<uniq> gnite tvo.
<fromoze> Riddell: New record on #kubuntu-es: now 8 users and at least 12 different has come in along the day. 
<Riddell> fromoze: cool, maybe people do read the website :)
<fromoze> Riddell: And I've introduce on barrapunto.org (spanish slashdot) a notice on my user blog asking for StR. I get an answer saying "I'm StR, but I've forgot my password"... I dunno, the answer arrive too quick, less 10 minuts
<uniq> freenode staff will remove him for you.. 6 weeks since last login.. 
<fromoze> but he's whon registered the channel :/
<Riddell> I asked madkiss earlier, no reply
<uniq> ok.
<pef> good night !
<uniq> nite pef.
<uniq> riddell: did you make a oo.o vs koffice spec for breezy? 
<Riddell> uniq: nope, writers block
<uniq> ok.
<Riddell> maybe I should do that now
<Riddell> poke me and I'll do it
<Riddell> otherwise I'll go to bed
<uniq> i can list a few pro/cons if you need help to get started.
<uniq> or i could go to bed too.. and we can do it all tomorrow or later.
<uniq> let's do it later. I'll have to be up 0900 tomorro.. that's in 6 hours. time flies.
<uniq> gnite.
* Mez pokes riddell
<Mez> do it :d
* Mez wubbles koffice
<Mez> Kugar = grat
<Mez> great 
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> kivio ?
<uniq> the only problem with koffice is the random crashing.. and the ms office support.
<Mez> shouldnt that be "umbrello"
<Mez> I dont get the random crashing
<Mez> MSO support sux thogh
<Riddell> it's always crashed randomly for me
<Riddell> kivio was terrible last I tried (which was years ago)
<Riddell> Mez: and nobody knows what the heck Kugar does
<Mez> Riddell - it's a bit like crystal reports :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I've used it before
* Mez wonders where the "access" replacement has gone
<Mez> and kexi
<uniq> kexi and krita are nice.
<uniq> i have more problems with kword and kpresenter.
* Mez has no kexi
<uniq> me neither at the moment.
<Riddell> kexi is in universe, if someone wants test out the mdb driver and check that it's packaging is good that would be nice
<Mez> then whats the point of jugar ?
<Mez> (am using hoary)
<Mez> if there's no kexi
<Mez> kugar = no point
<Riddell> Mez: kugar has been around a lot lot longer than kexi
<Mez> I thought kugar was a report thing for DBs though....
<Riddell> not just DBs
<Riddell> but it was pretty useless
<Mez> I thought it was for DBs
<Riddell> well for any structured data I guess
<Mez> therfore in Koffice - kugar without kexi =- poop
<Riddell> which is why its existance causes confusion
<Mez> ooh, I got a copy of the katapult icon
<Riddell> it was written by theKompany, I guess they had some need for it
<Riddell> Mez: let's see
* Mez is looking
<Mez> funky...
<Mez> weird but funky
* uniq is very pro oo.o after using koffice for ~3 weeks
<Riddell> have you seen oo.o2?  the buttons don't even fit on the toolbar
<Riddell> not at 1024 anyway
<uniq> haven't tested oo.o2 much.
<uniq> tried to use the first build for hoary. it crashed opening it's own files so i gave up.
* uniq is starting oo.o2
<uniq> nice.. new splash
<uniq> hey, oo.o2 looks nice.
<uniq> almost kde-ish.
* Riddell pokes Mez 
<Riddell> uniq: do the fonts look half decent?  do the buttons fit on the bar?
<Mez> still uploading, my comp'#s being a bitch
* uniq starts ksnapshot
<Mez> oh, for f**k sake
* Riddell hands Mez scp
* uniq hands mez fish:/
<Mez> Riddell: they're up it's just my CMS is ebing a btich abiout them
<Mez> I'm using fish:/
<Mez> :P
* Riddell takes uniq's fish:/ and ups to sftp:/
* uniq tries to change the subject to oo.o2 with this screenshot: http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/dull/ss2.png
<Riddell> uniq: tried using fish:/ or sftp:/ with openoffice?  only half works
<Riddell> yeah, the buttons don't fit.  how braindead is that?
<uniq> it's better than a crashing koffice imho.
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/stuff/12/katapult-icons
<Riddell> I know I know
<Mez> the second one makes me think
<Mez> "nananananananananananananananananananananananana"
<Mez> "BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<Riddell> weird
<Mez> what do you think?
<Riddell> not sure any of them would look good at 22x22, too detailed
<Mez> hence the iddly ones :d
<Riddell> but but... what the heck is it?
<Mez> thats what I was about to say
<seth_k> Riddell++, my thought exactly
<Riddell> oh well, it's not like we'll have the icon showing at all
<Mez> ol
<Mez> I'll email him back saying 2we don't think it'll scaletoo well to 22x22 - btw, wtf is it?
<Mez> I think it's meant to resemble some sort of barista
<Mez> ballista *
<doko> Riddell: ping
<doko> Riddell: once daniels stops splitting every man page out of xbase-clients, could you check to replace the xbase-clients dependency in kde4libs ?
<\sh> doko: even ubuntu-desktop is borked because of this...i just destroyed everything here
<pef> hi
<JRe> hi pef
<tvo> hmm, it seems that slocate regexp matching is really broken, could someone confirm that?
<Riddell> tvo: slocate -r works for me
<tvo> Riddell: hmm, it's weird, only very few regexp commands are supported than
<tvo> | * + don't work for me
<tvo> nevermind, it does matching on the entire path, not a substring
<JRe> Riddell: there is no kdissert package in ubuntu ?
<Riddell> JRe: breezy only I think
<JRe> Riddell: ow yeah! thks.
<tvo> hmm, no, it just takes way longer if I add .* to begin and end of pattern
<tvo> Riddell: which expression(s) did you try?
<Riddell> tvo: random .*
<tvo> I think I understand, it's just a way too old regexp format
<tvo> special characters are escaped instead of unescaped in many cases
<tvo> and it's incompatible with QRegExp, so in current implementation regexp isn't even possible
<tvo> in kio-locate
<JRe> Riddell: there is an iso of hoary with the KDE 3.4.1 packages ?
<Riddell> JRe: yes http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php
<JRe> Riddell: thanks a lot
<tvo> Riddell: is this .diff and .orig stuff in the source package required?
<JRe> tvo: yes
<JRe> tvo: dsc *diff.gz and *.orig.gz
<tvo> hmm, I can build a package with just a .tar.gz, but
<JRe> s/dsc/*.dsc/
<tvo> but I've not yet figured out how to make a diff and orig
<JRe> tvo: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<JRe> tvo: but read debian NM guide first
<Riddell> tvo: you can make a package with just a .tar.gz but that's generally only a good idea for small packages with no upstream
<Riddell> tvo: you make the .orig.gz yourself then debuild makes the .diff
<tvo> let me try that..
<JRe> tvo: the naming convention for the orig is this one: package_version.orig.tar.gz
<tvo> JRe: so bz2 is also not possible?
<Riddell> no, gz only
<JRe> tvo: no
<tvo> k thanks
<pef> Riddell: dh_make handle bzip2 no ? (not at the moment )
<Riddell> don't think so
<tvo> I think I'm getting the right files now, still compiling...
<pef> Riddell: I think yes ;) grep bzip /usr/bin/dh_make
<Riddell> pef: that's for sources which are bzip2, it converts them to gz
<pef> Riddell: misunderstood, sorry :)
<tvo> got the right package files.. now testing again...
<tvo> hmm seems I've accidentally deleted the new help file I typed a few days ago :(
<pef> tvo: backups rox :)
<tvo> pef: yes, I'm still looking, it might be an issue with the build system
<tvo> there's some weird kind of caching in the help system it seems..
<tvo> or the new bksys installs them in the wrong place..
<tvo> aaaaargh build system changed kio_locate into kio-locate :) that was the problem, it's solved now
<OculusAquilae> hi
<OculusAquilae> hi
<OculusAquilae> do we have any program for breezy making it possible to install .debs by clicking on it or do you don't think that this is neccassary?
<tvo> I don't know if we have it, but it would be fairly easy to link .debs to a graphical program which does dpkg -i with a progess bar I think..
<OculusAquilae> but it should install the deps via apt-get, too, shouldn't it
<uniq> we have kpackage.. maybe it's to complex for simple things like installing a package.
<uniq> don't know if you can make it install a .deb by passing a few parameters to it.. 
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: we don't, and it would be good, but it depends on kapture stuff getting developed
<OculusAquilae> uniq: I think kpackage is to complicated for our uses, isn't it
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: Who is developing kapture
<Riddell> mornfall
<Riddell> he's currently working on libapt-front which is a nice library for apt
<OculusAquilae> thanks
<pef> Riddell: kde-devel seems to be broken
<Riddell> pef: the mailing list?
<Riddell> oh no, the package
<Riddell> pef: what's up with it?
<pef> Riddell: not installable in breezy
<Riddell> pef: what's the error
<pef> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Z8Mebt27.html
* Riddell starts a new chroot
<\sh> yes
<\sh> i think these are x dep issues :( 
<Riddell> they will be
<\sh> but thx to god..not only kde is broken ,-) 
<Riddell> yes, saw seb having much the same conversation with daniels this morning as I had yesterday
<\sh> what was the consense?
<Riddell> "how do I build anything without libXrender.la?"  "fix all the other .la files that still reference it"
<\sh> u mean, we have to rebuild the whole system because one file moved from a to b?
* \sh is a bit nervous right now...updating to breezy again :(
<Riddell> \sh: it's not been moved, it's been removed
<\sh> yeah..removed == moved to /bin/trash | /dev/null ,-)
<pef> be careful with upgrading, xkb is totally broken 
* \sh will get the @ sign later on via copy&paste from a mail ,-)
<Riddell> oh what larks, xbase-clients is broken again
<\sh> more then that
<\sh> it's completly destroyed
<pef> it's simply missing :D
<\sh> xhost xdpyinfo etc. is missing, yes, xbase-clients is destroyed ,-)
<pef> \sh: your keymap is currently broken ?
<\sh> pef: not now...but give me 10 mins
<pef> \sh: wrote the fix on paper ;) https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12695
<\sh> hmmm..firefox is crashing :(
<\sh> no konqeuror anymore...
<\sh> looks as a good solution for a workaround
<pef> but this fix didn't work as is for me
<\sh> Riddell: so which b-d we have to move out of the way for fixing the missed libXrender issue?
<Riddell> \sh: b-d?
<\sh> build-dep
<Riddell> \sh: the problem isn't in build-deps, it's in other X packages which still mention libXrender.la in their .la files
<Riddell> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuOfficeSuite  discuss.
<Riddell> you need a launchpad login to edit
<haggai> why is stuff still in udu.wiki instead of wiki. ?
<Riddell> haggai: I think the specs for breezy will always be on udu just because that's where they started
<JRe> Riddell: there is a package of OO2 ?
<Riddell> JRe: there is
* Mez drools
<tvo> Riddell: I've just upped source package and hoary binary to my webspace, see wiki
<tvo> compiled in pbuilder, tested with lintian, linda
<Riddell> tvo: hoary or breezy?
<tvo> binary for hoary, breezy is broken
<tvo> source is like uniq's ==> for breezy
<Riddell> yep
<tvo> I'll rebuild them later today, want to cleanup the help page a bit
<tvo> then I'm going to send a mail to armin
<Riddell> Mez: is there a backport of kexi?
<Mez> nope
<Riddell> Mez: how does someone request one?
<Mez> poke me :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> but if you want to make one yourself, I'll upload it for ya :D
<Riddell> I don't, just wanting to reply to someone on the mailing list
<Mez> which mailing list?
<Riddell> kubuntu-users
<Mez> ah forgot to subsribe to taht one
<Mez> I'll reply
<Mez> whats the subject?
<Riddell> [kubuntu-users]  Re: [kubuntu-users]  Re: Any database program?
<Mez> ah you already replied anyways
<Riddell> you can tell it's me by the excessive square bracket mailing list labeling 
<Mez> ?
<Mez> actualyl 
<Mez> gmane doesnt show any of that
<Mez> just shows
<Mez> Re: Re: Any database program?
<Riddell> how clever of it :)
<Mez> hehe
<Riddell> Failed to fetch http://ftp.kde.org/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  302 Found
<Riddell> apt is a bit daft at times
<fromoze> Riddell: I just remember the main problem I find in kubuntu: Why kget isn't in the default instalation??? 
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> well mainly because it's got a complex user interface which is inconsistent with file transfers that happen not to use kget
<Riddell> plus it has messy defaults, adding an extra button to konqueror, that weird drop target thing and big popup messages "do you want to use this with konqueror"
<Riddell> which put me off it
<fromoze> Riddell: I see, good arguments :)
<Riddell> but maybe I should give it another shot
<Riddell> what else did that mailing list post ask for?
<fromoze> Can I copy them to comment on my blog? I make a very bad post about the fault of kget xD
<Soneras> hi there
<Riddell> fromoze: sure, where's your blog?
<Soneras> Riddell: about KGet. I know what you mean, but the drop target thing isn't there by default. maybe the additional (web-only) toolbar button can be removed as well?
<fromoze> Riddell: Is in spanish xD
<Riddell> oh, opening in new tabs instead of new windows was the defualt
<Riddell> konqueror should come to forground when opening a new tab
<fromoze> Riddell: now is fromoze.blogspot.com... but i talk about kget on my old livejournal. The interesting link is www.augcyl.org/planet ;)
<Riddell> fromoze: what is augcyl?
<fromoze> Riddell: Asociacin de Usuarios de Gnu de Castilla y Len - A lug :)
<fromoze> well a Lug's association..
<Soneras> Riddel, did you read that (lenghty) eMail of mine (Suggestions for two KubuntuDefaults)? If so, was the 'issue' about everything opening in the same window as a tab understandable?
<Riddell> Soneras: ah, that was you :)
<Riddell> Soneras: yes, understandable
<Soneras> it was me :)
* Soneras ducks
<Riddell> Soneras: the trouble is that the other way you end up with lots and lots of konqueror windows which gets in the way (like spacial browsing)
<Riddell> in breezy the defaults are set for downloads/file transfers to be in only one window, which is quite neat.  but I guess doesn't have the features of kget (it should damnit)
<Soneras> does it have resume (which I suppose is the most important one)
<Riddell> Soneras: it does not
<Soneras> oh hmm. still worked on I guess :)
<Riddell> kget features like resume should be part of kioslaves
<Riddell> then it would all be nice and slick
<Soneras> yeah, at times it'd be usefull locally as well. although I really don't mind kget I have to admit
<Riddell> gah, kget takes up more room in system tray
<Soneras> oh. that's true
<Soneras> makes for less open windows though.
<Riddell> and if I pause my download it disappears
<Soneras> but well, I'll not try to convince you of anything here ;)
<Soneras> about the other thing though (tabs instead of windows)...
<Soneras> with spatial browsing you get a new window every time you open a folder... that's a lot of mess, I agree. but it's not like that in kde. 
* Riddell likes it when people try to convince him of things
* Soneras will try on that one...
<Soneras> users only get a new window when they specifically open a new icon, outside the current konqueror window. 
<Soneras> so, errrm, when they want a second window they click "home" again - and can interact with both windows (copy'n'paste and the like) 
<seth_k> btw Riddell, re OpenOffice / KOffice, OpenOffice includes drawing and database programs.
<seth_k> so no fair citing that as a KOffice advantage :P
<Riddell> seth_k: drawing is not bitmap?
<Riddell> and database doesn't work (needs java)
<Soneras> does that sound reasonable? I have had to explain most people I gave kubuntu how to open more windows (instead of tabs)
<seth_k> ah, well played
<Riddell> Soneras: how about if Konqueror came into the forground when a new tab was opened?
<uniq> hello.
<Soneras> Riddell: hmm, would really change the issues (wanting more windows for better control / overview) the everything-tabbed idea has.
<Soneras> hi uniq
<Mez> Riddell: should I close the amarok-artsd bug?> seeing as it's now been changed to gstremer?
<Mez> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/514
<Riddell> Mez: yes please
<Riddell> Mez: it's also changed to 
<Riddell> Mez: it's also changed to alsa
<Mez> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/462
<Mez> is that bug still buggy?
<Riddell> Mez: shouldn't be, close it saying it's fixed in breezy and hoary-updates
<uniq> riddell: hmm.. is using alsa directly a good thing?
<uniq> won't it lock the device? 
<uniq> (if the soundcard sucks)
<Riddell> uniq: gstreamer -> alsasink I mean
<uniq> ah.
<uniq> gstreamer.
<Riddell> got an opinion on gstreamer?
<uniq> haven't used it much.
<uniq> right now i use polypaudio (dropin esd replacement).
<uniq> tried to have artsd output to it.. but didn't work well.
<Mez> hehe
* Mez just closed over half of the ciritcal malone bugs
<uniq> generally i like to do things the KDE way. but amarok is a bitch. they should fix the arts engine :)
<pef> Riddell: I think kdelibs4-dev is broken :(
<uniq> pef: it's not kde, it's X.
<Riddell> uniq: nope, KDE should remove arts :)
<Riddell> pef: in breezy?
<pef> Riddell: yes
<uniq> riddell: well.. not remove, replace.
<pef> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/TjgslV45.html
<Riddell> pef: yeah, that's xbase-clients being broken :(
<uniq> KDE needs a soundserver to run on other operating systems. can't focus too much on alsa.
<pef> Riddell: It begin hard to build packages now :] 
<uniq> pef: you can install kdelibs4-dev with: 'apt-get install kdelibs4-dev libopenexr-dev libqt3-mt-dev'
<pef> uniq: thanks ;)
<uniq> the libXrender issue is nice too.
<pef> for a new program, like kvpnc-0.7.2-2, the correct version for ubuntu is 0.7.2-2-0ubuntu1 right ?
<uniq> kvpnc-0.7.2-2ubuntu1
<Riddell> pef: does the -2 come from debian or from kvpnc?
<pef> debian
<Riddell> as uniq says then
<pef> and for a revision like 8.4 it will be 8.4-0ubuntu1 correct ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> the -0 means it doesn't have a debian verion yet
<Riddell> pef: you should add this to the KubuntuPackagingGuide
<pef> yep
<Soneras> just added Kasablanca, a ftp client to suggestedpackages - or has someone another idea for a useable kde ftp cliernt? just stumbled updon that requirement and since kbear crashes had to use gftp..
<Soneras> or is there already a kasablanca package I missed?
<Riddell> Soneras: konqueror
<Soneras> yeah, but it trys to open don'T-know-how-many connections, when copying
<Riddell> Soneras: jre made packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MOTUNewPackages
<Soneras> thus it doesnt work
<Riddell> of kasablanca
<Soneras> oh and kftpgrabber. will check that out too, thanks
<Soneras> (though kasablanca seems leaner ;))
<Soneras> btw, Riddell, I had another question before: will there be a bootsplash and a grub menu background for kubuntu in breezy?
<Soneras> and if so, is there already beeing worked on? (on the artwork)
<Riddell> Soneras: I suspect not, poke sladen
<Riddell> the artwork would be just the same as the default wallpaper anyway
<Soneras> yeah; I thought I might help there - altering the wallpaper to fit the different format and sizes/resolutions. did that for simplymepis
<Riddell> Soneras: aah, a mepis man :)
<Riddell> Soneras: anything they have we should steal?
<Soneras> their system toolsd
<tvo> uniq: ping
<Riddell> Soneras: to which soures are not available
<Riddell> as far as anyone can tell
<Soneras> yep. although most seem to agree it's gpl
<Soneras> did you try to ping the author?
<Riddell> I havn't, amu did
<Soneras> no reply? warren (the mepis guy) always seemed rather busy - hard to get some reply even when working on some artwork.
<tvo> Riddell: you happen to know the reason uniq had for not including scons-mini in old kio-locate?
<Riddell> tvo: nope, is it needed?
<Riddell> doesn't build-dep on scons mean it isn't needed?
<tvo> well, ita (author of bksys) is trying to persuade me to include it because:
<tvo> it's faster and scons 0.96.90 (not packaged for ubuntu) has bugs
<Riddell> ah well, go ahead then :)
<tvo> in that, case, i'm off to change the build system again :p
<fromoze> Riddell: StR is on kubuntu-es :)
<Riddell> fromoze: groovy, tell him to give everyone 30 admin points on #kubuntu-es
<StR> is Riddell here?
<Riddell> StR: hi
<StR> Hi Riddell I read in #kubuntu-es that you and many more were looking for me?
<Riddell> StR: yep :)  we want you to give op rights to others on the channel to prevent abuse
<StR> full op or voice op... or what do they need?
<Riddell> StR: full thing
<StR> and do you know who they are?
<Riddell> StR: me and fromoze would be a good start
<fromoze> I'm using irc since a week... better wincide than me I think
<Riddell> StR: yes, wincide too
<Riddell> fromoze: and now you'll never escape from IRC
<StR> ok.. I will talk to the guys in the chan...
<fromoze> Riddell may be :P
<seth_k> Riddell: mind if I add those caveats about OOo's draw and base programs to the wikipage? Or is that common knowledge that I just overlooked :D
<Riddell> seth_k: go ahead
<Riddell> but draw is vector based as I recall, they removed the bitmap stuff from staroffice for some reason
<Riddell> tvo: http://luispedro.org/software/index/
<Riddell> tvo: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=112014703018956&w=2
<tvo> bookmarked for now, I doubt I'll have time to look at it before the weekly status :)
<tvo> still have to rebuild&test the packages..
<seth_k> Riddell, right, Draw is vector based. Btw I don't see any problems with OOo fonts or toolbar icons on my copy
<tvo> does someone here know why the &underFDL; and &underGPL; tags in a docbook manual don't work?
<tvo> that is: they generate links to the wrong location
<Riddell> tvo: do you know where they are defined?
<pef> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide does it seems right ?
<Riddell> seth_k: I don't know why it doesn't like me then
<tvo> Riddell: do you mean where the actual files are? or where &under*; is defined?
<Riddell> pef: 0.7.2-1 becomes 0.7.2-1ubuntu1 not 0.7.2-2ubuntu1
<tvo> answers: i know where the files are; i don't know where &under*; is defined (if it is)
<Riddell> "If your program hasn't been yet packaged" -> "If your program hasn't been yet packaged in Debian"
<Riddell> "0 for not yet packaged" -> "0 for not yet packaged in Debian"
<Riddell> tvo: where &under* is defined.  is this KDE or general docbook?
<tvo> Riddell: KDE, it's compiled with meinproc
<Riddell> tvo: do other documents use those tags (and does it work for them)?
<tvo> Riddell: i'll check
<tvo> Riddell: they work for kdiff and knetattach
<tvo> though they seem to generate the exact same code.. so maybe I should install the GPL and FDL manually
<tvo> or install symlinks?
<tvo> &underGPL; generates some text with: help:/kio-locate/common/gpl-license.html
<tvo> but a working url would be: help:/common/gpl-license.html
<pef> Riddell: thanks
<tvo> Riddell: it seems the tag is working fine, but I need to install symlink, copies or redirect pages for these licenses
<Riddell> pef: I've updated the wiki
<Riddell> tvo: how annoying, what does kdiff etc do?
<pef> Riddell: the wiki notices me :)
<tvo> wait a minute, I'll try to figure out
<seth_k> http://sethkinast.com/tmp/ooo.png Riddell. Is that not how you see it? (besides the funny R's, which I don't have.)
<Riddell> seth_k: that's about right.  it's the funny r's that must just be me
<seth_k> okay, removing KOffice point accordingly.
<Riddell> seth_k: eek?  which point?
<seth_k> the "fonts all work" point?
* seth_k hesitates before clicking ok
<Riddell> hmm, ok.  but I'll add it back as soon as I find someone with broken r's :)
<Riddell> fromoze: we don't seem to have ops on #kubuntu-es
<seth_k> okay :D i stuck a comment on the diff so it's easy to spot
<pef> Soneras: Kftpgrabber ?
<Soneras> pef: hmm?
<pef> Soneras: ftp client
<Soneras> ah yes, I'm having a look at kasablanca and kftpgrabber at the moment
<fromoze> Riddell. We? jpatrick says I've voice... I don't understand enough :/
<Soneras> I think kasablanca is well done (has some issues though - writing a lenghty mail to the author... which I have to find first anyway) =)
<tvo> Riddell: docs.kde.org has the same problem. Links to GPL and FDL are broken links everywhere I look..
<pef> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libXrender.la' current X issue right ?
<Riddell> pef: yes
<Riddell> (one of them)
<pef> ok
<Riddell> tvo: report it to bugs.kde.org maybe
<tvo> Riddell: ok I'll do that, seems to be KDE-wide anyway..
<Soneras> does anyone know if JeanRemyFalleri is actively working on kasablanca code? or is he 'just' packaging?
<Riddell> seth_k: just packaging
<Riddell> Soneras: 
<Soneras> Riddell: k, thanks
<Riddell> anyone got opinions on AdvancedAddBookmarkDialog=true  for bookmarks?
<Soneras> anyplace I can read up on this?
<\sh> grmpf...
<\sh> what was the workaround for xorg not starting with "fatal error: can't find fixed font" ? 
<Riddell> Soneras: on which?
<pef> \sh: have checked the fontpath in xorg.conf ?
<Riddell> \sh: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf change /usr/share to /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/*
<Soneras> on AdvancedBookmarkDialog
<Riddell> Soneras: Bookmarks->Add in konqueror, should that dialogue appear or not
<Soneras> Riddell: Sorry, still not sure what this means - adding bookmarks in Konqueror should be possible, but I suppose that's not the point. nevermind though, I'm sure somebody else knows about this and can give more educated feedback.
<\sh> think Imessed up now everything
<\sh> which package installs /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/* ? i don't have it...and xfonts-base is wrong
<\sh> mkfontdir is not found..
<Riddell> Soneras: when you add a bookmark in konqueror a dialogue box appears, but it can also be set so the dialogue box doesn't appear and the bookmark is just added.  which do you prefer?
<Riddell> \sh: xfonts-75dpi has some
<\sh> mkfontdir not found.
<Soneras> Riddell: Ah ok. Personally I prefer it with the dialog - can change the name directly, but I see the advantage (a lot faster, and 80% correct names) of not having a dialog as well.
<\sh> can't read fonts.dir 
<\sh> hmm
<\sh> xutils is empty but the doc
<Riddell> how about this for a default?  konqueror --profile simplebrowser
<tvo> Riddell: a Q about python build-depend: do I need to specify an upper limit for the version?
<Riddell> tvo: yeah probably good practice, python <= 2.5 or the like
<Riddell> tvo: what python are you playing with?
<tvo> Riddell: i'm changing the build to use scons-mini
<tvo> scons-mini is python, so I need to specify python build-depend instead of scons
<Riddell> tvo: you might want to put that ony our wiki page (for people googling for scons debian packaging etc)
<Riddell> on your
<tvo> I was told the << 2.5 which is used for scons for example is because the python script gets compiled into bytecode
<Riddell> compiling to bytecode should be done at install time no?
<tvo> but I reasoned this wouldn't matter in my case because it's a build depend and no python byte code is supposed to get in the deb
<tvo> yep
<Riddell> oh, build-depend, wouldn't both then
<tvo> maybe I can find another app which uses a python build script..
<tvo> hmm I don't know how to search for packages with certain build-deps so i'll leave it for now I think
<Riddell> it's not too important I suspect :)
<tvo> Riddell: does it matter if I didn't do a thing with .po files for now?
<tvo> and .pot
<tvo> if it doesn't matter too much the package is finally finished i think :)
<Riddell> tvo: you should create .pot files somewhere along the lines, but you can't do that in the build script just now since we don't have the kde gettext in the archive
<tvo> Riddell: yeah, I understood something like that, but question is more: does it matter if I distribute a package with heavily outdated .pot files?
<Riddell> tvo: it doesn't matter no, unless they get picked up by a translator who uses them
* tvo updates the wiki with the new URLs
* tvo wonders if he's gonna make it before 23:59:59 UTC +0200
<tvo> 11 minutes left :)
<tvo> but packages upped, dnloaded md5sums compared, ok
<Riddell> if Europe is an hour ahead does that mean you can get Harry Potter an hour early?
<tvo> hmm, might be, have to check that :)
<Riddell> well no spoilers please :)
<\sh> hmm
<\sh> new harry potter?
<tvo> ..and 1 minute before deadline.. he clicks "save changes" on the wiki.. ;p
<Riddell> \sh: quick, run to a bookshop now!
<Riddell> poor postman tomorrow
<\sh> Riddell: no :) I have my copy already :)
<Riddell> \sh: how did you manage that?
<\sh> riddell: I have it not here..but I will get it without any hassel from a friend, he's working for bertelsmann
<\sh> native version (english) for 10 eur
<\sh> like the last book of hp
<Riddell> ah right
<\sh> I mean I ordered already
<\sh> problem is, when u try to get the original edition, normally u pay a lot more here in germany 
<\sh> and the normal price for the last HP in german was 27 EUR
<\sh> we got the native print for 9.99 EUR as special employee price from bertelsmann...and this time again...so friend is buying a couple of those books :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-21
<\sh> cause I'm not working anymore for bertelsmann ,-)
<pef> good night !
<Soneras> hey, I hope I won't read any potter spoilers here the coming days / weeks (might not get to read it right away)... ;)
<Riddell> Soneras: just don't read RMS's blog
<Soneras> heh, I'l lstay away from any blog for some time, then.
<Soneras> well i'm off for today. g'night
<tvo> Riddell: I summarized what I did to build the package on the wiki
<tvo> could you quickly scan through them and comment if I forgot something very important?
<Riddell> tvo: sudo pbuilder build *.deb  shouldn't that be .dsc?
<Riddell> tvo: looks good otherwise
<tvo> Riddell: yes you're right I put the wrong thing in the wiki
<seth_k> why not use pdebuild instead of sudo pbuilder build?
<tvo> seth_k: if it's easier, probably because I did not yet read about it :)
<seth_k> i dunno... geek points, maybe ;)
<tvo> seth_k: if it's more difficult, then because it's more difficult ;)
<seth_k> shorter to type, and will invoke sudo for you after it runs some checks
<seth_k> 6 of one, half a dozen of the other I suppose ;)
<Riddell> http://jriddell.org/diary/index.php?p=43  harry potter non-spoiler
<Riddell> couldn't make out a word Joanne was reading so I can't spoil it for anyone
<tvo> Riddell: status report sent :) i'm going to sleep
<tvo> also sent a mail to armin
<tvo> night
<Riddell> tvo: night
<venda> African greetings
<pef> hi
* Mez pokes riddell
<Riddell> ouch
<Mez> we got svn up and running and work's started onm katapult
<Riddell> Mez: coo
<Riddell> Mez: cool
<Mez> what do you think about moving it's config over to kcontrol?
<\sh> what can I do to compile qt stuff again I can't sit here and do something else...
<\sh> apt-get source xorg
<pef> wow
<pef> it becomes very hard to package something with the libxrender issue
<tvo> Riddell: I added a little paragraph about scons+bksys to KubuntuPackagingGuide ;-)
<pef> for a package where important files are missing (like .pm files for a perl module) in changelog, should put medium as priority ? the package is useless without theses files
<\sh> hmm...sebastian build xft 
<\sh> ok...qt is building now...with the new b-d for glu
<Riddell> sh: send me a debdiff and I'll upload a new qt
<\sh> riddell: sure :) I need something to do...
<\sh> hmm...what mysqlclient version should we include? default is now here 10
<\sh> is 14 usable?
<Riddell> default is 10? isn't it 12?
<\sh> w8 stopping build...lets have a closer look what pbuilder has to say
<\sh> E: Package libmysqlclient-dev has no installation candidate -> Considering libmysqlclient10-dev to satisfy the dependency
<\sh> and 12 is there
<\sh> hardwire it to 12?
<\sh> lets see what it needs *g*
<\sh> Riddell: via mail?
<\sh> Riddell: mail is on its way...have fun for upload
<\sh> Riddell: i386 build
<Riddell> woo!
<\sh> powerpc build
<Riddell> woo woo!
<tvo> Riddell: http://arminstraub.de/browse.php?page=programs_kiolocate&lang=en :)
<\sh> riddell: something special for kdelibs?
<\sh> and ia64 is also done *strike* ;)
<\sh> checking kdelibs4
<lamont> Riddell: ping
<\sh> I hope riddell is in a pub or something like that :)
<Riddell> lamont: hi
<\sh> well..the pubs closing to early in uk ;)
<Riddell> \sh: no, only England
<\sh> riddell: really? you're in scotland?
<Riddell> \sh: certainly am
<lamont> apparently kdelibs needs some love to be installable again... updated build-deps would be cool, so that amd64/hppa/sparc don't accidentally build against old stuff
<\sh> it needs to be kicked
<\sh> aehm rebuild
<\sh> no changes to b-ds 
<\sh> checked it ;)
* Riddell starts a build
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-22
<lamont> \sh: so if it happens to be the situation that sparc has the old X and old qt-x11-free when it builds kdelibs (because it picks kdelibs up first), it'll work????
<lamont> if you need a particular version of some package to build successfully, then you have a versioned build-dep.  whether you declare it or not
<\sh> lamont: strange thing is, that I have a app here (kover) it doesn't build...needs kdelibs4-dev libarts1-dev libqt-bla-dev and another one...it refuses to build
<lamont> ok
<\sh> lamont: kdelibs4 needs as well libarts1-dev and libqt3-bla-dev and it builds
<lamont> kde/kdelibs_4:3.4.1-0ubuntu5: Building by buildd+smallone [optional:out-of-date] 
<lamont> libs/qt-x11-free_3:3.3.4-1ubuntu8: Building by buildd+bld-18 [optional:uncompiled] 
<lamont> sound/arts_1.4.1-0ubuntu1: Building by buildd+smallone [optional:uncompiled] 
<lamont> \
<lamont> that's the build order, fwiw
<lamont> qt-x11-free/hppa _is_ building.  not ftbfs yet.
<\sh> hppa==ppc?
<lamont> (since "Building" just means that the buildd admin hasn't done anything with the failure log yet)
<lamont> or sometimes it means that it's actually building
<\sh> looks like I need to setup a clone of a ubuntu buildd 
<\sh> to get the right picture of how it works...there r too many diffs between a local pbuilder env and the sbuild stuff
<Riddell> build order is qt, arts, kdelibs, kdebase
<Riddell> ..everything else.. kdevelop, kdeaddons
<\sh> so qt is done...arts then? but why my pbuilder is not complaining about libarts1-dev and the deps behind it
<lamont> Riddell: yeah, I know what I posted wasn't the order they _should_ be tried in.  It's just the order that they _are_ tried in
<lamont> \sh: how clean is your chroot?
<Riddell> lamont: so I should upload an arts then a kdelibs with a build-dep on latest qt?
<\sh> lamont: i'm using only pbuilder
<\sh> and this is updated before any build i'm doing
<\sh> so I'm using only newest
<lamont> Riddell: there are two schools of thought...  Personally, I'd say that you want a build-dep on the latest qt
<Riddell> lamont: what's the other school of thought?
<\sh> lamont: if you build-dep on -dev packages u should get the latest 
<lamont> it's not so bad if it is ftbfs with the old bits.  it's bad if it actually builds and produces something that isn't installable, since you get to do yet another upload to clear up that arch.
<\sh> but if it's not there for the arch you build right now..it's really annoying
<lamont> \sh: if you build-dep on a -dev package, then you get whatever is currently in the archive for that package
<lamont> Riddell: the other school of thought is that versioned build-deps just to force build ordering are silly
<lamont> I can't articulate it well, since I don't understand the thinking...
<\sh> lamont: yeah...as I said, actually we should have a look that all arch buildd are producing actual packages and the archives are updated after all archs are build
<Riddell> \sh: my kdelibs just failed (couldn't link kdearts because no libXrender.la) did you build a new arts?
<\sh> nope
<Riddell> \sh: spooky
<lamont> \sh: and then you are simply doing the versioned build-dep manually
<\sh> i just updated the pbuilder env..and kicked kdelibs4 in ...*strange*
<lamont> and while the DC machines will do nicely for that, the SCC architectures will b0rk
<\sh> ok...lets do arts first
<\sh> sometimes it's really weired
<\sh> Riddell: can u try it with pbuilder? 
<\sh> anyways...moment
<Riddell> pbuilder doesn't like me, it never works for me
* lamont considers anew the possibility that he should maybe look at actually trying pbuilder sometime in the future
<\sh> lamont: sbuild is more a chroot then something else...
* \sh is kicking arts...lets see
<lamont> \sh: sbuild is my friend.  and what the autobuilders run
<Riddell>  -> Attempting to parse the build-deps : pbuilder-satisfydepends,v 1.18 2003/04/20 03:40:36 dancer Exp $
<Riddell>  -> Considering  cdbs (>= 0.4.27)
<Riddell>       Tried versions: 0.4.26-1ubuntu1
<Riddell> see, pbuilder doesn't like me
<Riddell>    -> Does not satisfy version, not trying
<Riddell> E: Could not satisfy build-dependency.
<\sh> strange
<seth_k> you updated your pbuilder base.tgz?
* seth_k doesn't use anything but pbuilder
<Riddell> seth_k: how do I update that?
<seth_k> Riddell: issue "sudo pbuilder update"
<\sh> pbuilder update --overwrite-config
<seth_k> \sh do you need --overwrite-config? Only if you're upgrading distros, right?
<Riddell> --overwrite-config sounds a bit scary
<\sh> seth_k: yes
<\sh> well...actually I used some wrapper scripts :) so I have hoary create/build/update and breezy create/build/update
* seth_k too
<seth_k> yeah Riddell, you only need --overwrite-config if you are going from, say, hoary to breezy
<seth_k> updating your breezy chroot, you don't need it
<\sh> arts builds now...lets wait for the end
<seth_k> if you've created a base.tgz recently, you're hitting the pbuilder bugs of late. You can grab my breezy base.tgz at http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/breezy/
<lamont> qt-x11-free:            02:39:47 (31 entries, sigma 00:38:01)
<lamont> sigh
<\sh> Riddell: is arts going away for kde4?
<seth_k> which might solve your issues, grabbing it and then copying to /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz && sudo pbuilder update, Riddell.
* lamont wanders off
<\sh> really..xrender
<\sh> and again
<\sh> adding libXrender-dev
<\sh> libxrender-dev *sigh*
<Riddell> \sh: add to what?
<\sh> arts
<\sh> give it 10 mins ;)
<\sh> my laptop is hot and not fast enough :(
<Riddell> I gave up compiling anything on my laptop ages ago
<\sh> it's my only chance...my WS is at my ex-wifes house
<\sh> and it's been used by son :)
<\sh> damn
<\sh> i need my altgr back
<\sh> why does arts needs xrender ?
<Riddell> good question
<\sh> need to have a text console...working with a broken keyboard layout s*cks
<\sh> brb
<pef_aw> bye !
<\sh> re
<\sh> *grmpf*
<\sh> from what does it get it libXrender.la
<\sh> Riddell: kde is now not working correctly ;-) we need to find a solution ,-)
<\sh> after qt update
<Riddell> Xcursor is one problem
<\sh> is it in xorg? or separate?
<uniq> hi.
<Riddell> separate
<\sh> separate..do we need it for arts? *wonder*
<Riddell> I've rebuild xcursor and arts is OK, building kdelibs now
<\sh> sounds good..u rock
<Riddell> well, let's see if kdelibs builds
<\sh> hmm..if apt-cache rdepends libxrender-dev is right...
<Riddell> ...?
<\sh> what about lesstif?
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be needed by anything much
* Riddell thought konqueror-nsplugins used it
<\sh> yeah..or are they using openmotif now? 
<Riddell> buildlogs don't seem to mention either
<\sh> it looks like that I have to go to bed now :( 
<Riddell> why's that?
<\sh> tomorrow will be a hard day..washing clothes...
<Riddell> err, ok
<\sh> friend is coming...wants to wash his clothes as well
<\sh> and I need to clean the flat here :(
<Riddell> clothes washing parties?  curious idea
<\sh> yeah..we went all the time to a washing salon...
<\sh> but now I bought a machine :) so he comes to me and wash his clothes :)
<Riddell> laundrette :)  salon is where you get your hair cut
<\sh> oh
<\sh> *g*
<Riddell> well, it's a posh word for a hairdresser or other silly places like nail varnisher
<\sh> i should use dict.leo.org more often ;)
<Riddell> \sh: xcursor was uploaded a couple days ago but is stuck in the build daemon
<\sh> yeah..read it
<\sh> so..we should go and sleep....today is another day to kick
<\sh> ;)
<\sh> riddell: g'night and thx for qt :) 
<Riddell> guid nicht
<\sh> uhh...lamont kickt xcursor?
<pef> hi
<\sh> hoi pef
<pef> :)
<pef> upgrading to the new liqt3 reset the widget theme
<pef> s/liqt3/libqt3/
<\sh> yes...
<\sh> xcursor is done..waiting for jonathan to punch arts and kde* through the nasty buildd cycle
<pef> can I help you for the libqt3c102-mt -> libqt3 transition ? 
<\sh> if there is any package left? UnmetDeps :)
<pef> \sh: I'm not sure of the work to do for the transation. Updating the dependency and verifying the package builds correctly right ?
<\sh> or simple rebuild to check if it's not ftbfsing...
<\sh> if it's ftbfsing create a patch for upstream and provide a debdiff :)
<pef> what does that exactly means "These need love" ?
<\sh> they need to be huged :)
<pef> so if I want to take care of a package, I have to add myself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps under "Done", right ?
<\sh> no..done only then if it's really done (uploaded and build)
<pef> ok, thanks ;)
<pef> \sh: another question, I've updated perl modules packages which were almost empty, and setting the priority to high, is it correct ?
<\sh> i don't think it matters...ping some of the buildd guys...if the prio flag is used
<\sh> Riddell: arts build...kdelibs4 not
<\sh> kdelibs4 ppc+i386 
<\sh> now for kdebin ,-)
<venda> If you were to write a section on using debconf with frontends in what context would you do so within the outline of an Administration Guide?
<Riddell> package installation?
<venda> Software Management
<Riddell> sounds good
<venda>    Introduction to Debconf
<venda>    Debconf Frontends
<venda> Creating your Own Packages
<venda>  ...
<venda>    .
<venda> How does that look, Logical?
<Riddell> looks good
<venda> Argh but what about D-I auto
<venda> need to know that
<venda> comes before software management
<venda> D-I auto uses debconf.cfg
<venda> can anyone define for me what the "enterprise edition" of Ubuntu is?
<Riddell> venda: a version with support for 3 years for desktop apps and 5 years for server apps
<Riddell> venda: version 6.4 will have enterprise support
<Riddell> other versions have just 1.5 years support
<venda> Ah ha hence Ubuntu Foundation
<venda> thanks
<Riddell> don't think ubuntu foundation has anything much to do with it
<Riddell> they were just announced at the same time
<venda> is there any difference on an"enterprise edition?"
<venda> or is it just an SLA
<Riddell> it's just how long it's supported for
<venda> So how does define having an enterprise edition or the community edition?
<venda> how do I know when my server is considered to be under enterprise edition?
<Riddell> they're the same thing
<venda> exactly
<Riddell> yes
<venda> right
<Riddell> (k)ubuntu makes released every 6 months
<venda> yes
<Riddell> generally they have 18 months of support (security updates etc)
<venda> yes
<Riddell> every few releases we'll say "this is an enterprise release" meaning it has longer support
<venda> So everyone that installs it gets longer support :-)
<Riddell> yes
<venda> gee the whole user base will do that :-)
<Riddell> they're free to, but a lot (most?) users will always want the latest and greatest so they'll update every 6 months
<venda> Ah so its a semantic of the individual/entities preferences
<venda> Hmm that is clever
<venda> Thanks for that
<venda> Riddle is "Enteprise Edition" and "Community Edition" the correct terminology use din reference to the two editions?
<Riddell> don't think so
<venda> So what is the six month edition called?
<Riddell> there is only the six month edition
<Riddell> that's the only releases there are
<Riddell> some of them will have 5 year support, most will have 18 month support
<venda> yes that I understand
<Riddell> the announcement didn't use the word "enterprise" at all, I'm most impressed
<venda> but if a release is not an enteprise edition, then what is it
<Riddell> the announcement uses "extended support"
<venda> from ubuntulinux.org home page
<venda> Ubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the "enterprise edition", we make our very best work available to everyone on the same Free terms.
<Riddell> that's just a dig at Red Hat
<Riddell> it's been there since ubuntu launched, doesn't refer to any actual item callead  "enterprise edition"
<venda> :-) Ok I did not get it, now I understand
<venda> So could we say standard support editions and extended support editions?
<Riddell> yep
<venda> nice I like it WHOO HA!
<\sh> Riddell: did u punch kdebin to the buildds?
<Riddell> \sh: I still can't install anything due to broken xbase-clients
<\sh> argl..depending on it
<venda> Will breezy have any cluster technologies
<Riddell> venda: meaning what?
<venda> Accepted redhat-cluster-suite 1.20050704-0ubuntu1 (source)
<Riddell> guess so then :)
<venda> yeah looks like :-)
<pef> bye !
<tvo> Riddell: anything we need to discuss before I leave?  maybe SoC objective instead of kfind..
<Mez> Riddell: shouldn't the kde help sysztem depend on htdig, as it uses it to index everythign?
* tvo is off to hungary to partay.. :-)
<tvo>  I'll be back the 1st of August..
<tvo> bye all!
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-23
<Mez> Oi! Riddell!
<Riddell> Mez: hmm?
<Mez> we've got the old version of 0.3 from the developer :D
<Mez> and there seems to be a few cool changes
<Mez> should I try and merge them in - or should i just like...
<Mez> replace
<Riddell> Mez: ah, katapult
<Riddell> Mez: have you worked out what the changes are?
<Mez> I've made a diff :D
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/stuff/13/katapult = changelog
<Mez> lemnme upload the diff somewhere
<Riddell> Mez: they all look like good changes
<Riddell> does it compile?
<Mez> havent tried to be honesy
<Mez> http://katapult.sf.net/version.diff
<Mez> when it decides it wants to upload :D
<Mez> It's a 1.3 Mb Diff
<Mez> o_o
<Riddell> you have access to te sf stuff?
<Mez> yes :D
<Mez> I forwarded you the email ffs :D
<Mez> lmao :D
<Mez> and that's because he's saving the BG in the .h file :D
<Mez> --- katapult-0.2/plugins/display/glassdisplay/qembed_images.h	2005-07-16 13:46:01.000000000 +0100
<Mez> +++ katapult-0.3/plugins/display/glassdisplay/qembed_images.h	2005-02-28 18:06:23.000000000 +0000
<Mez> uploaded, btw
<Riddell> I noticed that, seems a bit weird
<Mez> mmhmm :P
* Mez tests a hoary compile
<Mez> lol, no it doesnt compile
<Riddell> foo
<Mez> I may be able to fdix that
* Mez plays
<Mez> 	Feature: It is now possible to refresh the catalogs (this should be done
<Mez> 		automatically after I add multithreading)
<Mez> that's probably why
<Riddell> multithreading.  scary
<Mez> ok, so i got rid of that first error
<Mez> and the second
<Mez> ok maybe not
* Mez has no idea how to fix them
<Mez> poop :D
<Mez> he's using a type, which he hasnt defined
* Mez adds it to svn
<Mez> Riddell, you're a programmer right, can't you fix it?
<Riddell> Mez: not tonight I can't
<Riddell> Mez: can you put instructions for getting svn on the wiki page
<Mez> I know not tonight, it's a big pain in the ass, if it wasnt, i'd fix (but I cant be arsed to try and figure out the typedef for this bloody error
<Mez> Riddell: will do
<Mez> Riddell: want me to update katapult.sf.net ?
<Riddell> Mez: just put a link to the wiki page there I guess
<Riddell> "Katapult has new management" :)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I was going to post news about that on the news page for it :d
<Riddell> best not to make too many promises though
<Mez> https://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=481638
<pef> hi
<Riddell> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/tmp/GEAR.gif
<uniq> nice :)
<fromoze_away> nice dude! :D
<JRe> hehe cool :)
<uniq> gah. revu process is so slow.
<Riddell> uniq: what needs reviewed?
<uniq> riddell: i have a kio-apt with nicer graphics ready. i'll post a i386 deb on dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~frode/ in a moment. great working on that box btw. thanks :)
<uniq> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~frode/breezy/kio-apt/
<uniq> hum.. i can't upload a new version to revu without changing the versionnumber.. 
<pef> uniq: try dput -f
<\sh> Riddell: ping...can u change the dependency of libarts1-dev: from libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3.3.3) to >=3.3.4 
<\sh> riddell: this is the bug why it's not installing in pbuilder or anywhere
<uniq> pef: thanks.
<\sh> hey doko...back from .fi?
<doko> yep
<doko> Riddell: can the xbase-clients dependency replaced by some of the packages, which are split out from this package?
<Riddell> doko: I don't think so, it's for authice which is still part of xbase-clients
<Riddell> iceauth rather
<Riddell> hmm, there's nothing in xbase-clients, wonder where it's gone to then
<\sh> this is a secret
<Riddell> it's not mentioned in xorg's /debain directory
<\sh> did u ever try to install this package inside a chroot? it complains about xdpyinfo bla
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> that's why doko is complaining
<\sh> it's really a mess
<\sh> but kdebase is not pbuilding because of this...it's complaining earlier...and I think it's arts
<\sh> i'm just repackaging arts and kdelibs to see if i'm right in a chroot
<\sh> ok...xbase-clients
<\sh> damn
<Mez> Riddell: any idea why wen i type my password in to get into "administrator mode" in kcontrol it just puts me back to the screen you getwhen you launch kcontrol ?
<Riddell> Mez: it's an evil beastie
<Riddell> reinstall kcontrol should fix it
<Mez> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Mez>   kcontrol
<Mez> oh, kde 3.4.1 ... nvm
<Mez> now i dont even get asked for my password
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> \sh: hi
<\sh> Riddell: did u compile in the last time (before Xorg broke) k3b?
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/k/k3b/0.12.2-0ubuntu1/
<\sh> hmmm...
<Riddell> if that's what you're after
<\sh> well..
<\sh> I see k3b rdepending on libstdc++5
<Riddell> depends on libstdc++6 here
<Riddell> apt-cache rdepends libstdc++5 | grep k3b   nothing
<\sh> libstdc++5
<\sh> Reverse Depends: libstlport4.6 k3b
<\sh> but ldd says something else..what the hack
<\sh> whats wrong with my cache?
<\sh> very strange
<\sh> I think it has something to do with updating hoary to breezy :(
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> Riddell: sry..bug updating kde from hoary to breezy is not correct.
<\sh> k3b konqueror were not updated e.g.
<\sh> actually from kubuntu + 3.4.1 packages 
<Riddell> is it held back?
<Mez> k3b problems?
<\sh> Riddell: sry...showering ;) no..just not updated
<\sh> upgraded better to say...dist-upgraded
<Mez> Riddell: the latest bug just looks like buffer underrun
<Mez> (for k3b)
<Mez> what status should I close it with
<Riddell> Mez: don't think I've seen that
<Mez> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12104
<Mez> Min drive buffer fill was 12%
<Mez> that's REALLY loe
<Mez> low *
<Mez> Track 01:  115 of  583 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  85%]    0.9x.
<Riddell> "I am copying this message to cdrtools@packages.debian.org as well."  is that a mailing list?  did they respond with anything?
<Mez> the speed is a bit... iffy too
<Mez> writing at slower than 1x speed = bad
<pef_aw> night !
<Mez> looks like they closed the bug report in debian
<Mez> no, not reported in debian
<Riddell> Mez: well yeah, close it as INVALID
<Riddell> but be polite :)
* Mez just sent a "can youn reproduce this"
<\sh> Riddell: i can't even build-dep on kdelibs4 because of this xbase-clients crap
<\sh> but i think everything is getting better tomorrow night..
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-24
<pef> hello
<\sh> morning pef
<pef> JRe: hi ;)
<JRe> pef: hi :)
<JRe> pef: how are you?
<pef> JRe: fine and you ?
<JRe> pef: fine too ;)
<JRe> pef: i am packaging kat0.6.0beta1
<JRe> ;) ;) ;)
<pef> JRe: no longer libxrender.la issue ?
<JRe> pef: kat is not katapult
<pef> I have a problem I don't know how to handle :/
<pef> I'm packaging k9copy, which needs a specific vamps version provided by the author of k9copy
<JRe> what is a vamps ?
<pef> a command line tools to work on mpeg strams
<JRe> ok
<JRe> so you have to first package the command line tool
<JRe> and after k9copy, is it that?
<pef> wrong way :)
<pef> k9copy needs the modified version of vamps
<\sh> xrender issues should be fixed
<\sh> xbase-clients is next ,-)
<pef> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> pef: hi
<pef> Riddell: hi :)
<pef> Riddell: building kdepim stops with /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXfixes, maybe missing dependency ?
<pef> Riddell: #12799, if you can have a look ;)
<\sh> Riddell: did u say yesterday, everything what is not build-depending on kdebase can be compiled?
<Riddell> \sh: actually first thing is to sort out amd64
<Riddell> anyone got an amd64 going spare :)
<\sh> Riddell: mithrandir has ravel ,-)
<\sh> is amd buildd working again???
<\sh> woot...it's alive
<Riddell> it's alive and arts hasn't built :(
<\sh> ay
<\sh> libXrender.la
<Riddell> which means qt probably needs stricter build-deps somewhere
<\sh> lemme check
<\sh> ok..tightend the build-deps for xrender and xcursor
<\sh> but he pulls in Setting up libxrender-dev (0.9.0-1) ...
<\sh> Setting up libxcursor-dev (1.1.4-0ubuntu3) ...
<\sh> in the amd64 buildd...hmmm
<\sh> and this is correct from the build-deps u gave for arts
<Riddell> are those the latest versions of libxrender and libxcursor?
<\sh> yes..but xorg is quite -36
<\sh> s/quite/still/
<Riddell> xcursor (1.1.4-0ubuntu4) * Make the xrender build-dep versioned, to rid us of libXrender.la.
<\sh> hmm...so it wasn't in the archive 
<\sh> so kicxcursor_1.1.4-0ubuntu4_20050719-0615-amd64-successful.gz
<\sh> there it is
<\sh> another kick should be ok...
<\sh> and the time fits ,-) arts was ready before xcursor
<pef> Riddell: needs to add libxfixes-dev to kdepim build-depends, no ?
<Riddell> pef: looks like it, will do that too
<pef> Riddell: should I fill a bug on malone ?
<Riddell> pef: bugzilla I think if you want
<pef> Riddell: when should I use malone or bugzilla ?
<JRe> pef: good question :)
<pef> JRe: ;)
<Riddell> pef: malone for universe, bugzilla for main
<Riddell> as far as I know anyway
<pef> thanks :)
<\sh> Riddell: I think we kick back arts to the amd64 buildd
<Mez> hmmles 
<\sh> looks like it was compiled at the wrong time
<Mez> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mez>   xbase-clients: Depends: xdpyinfo but it is not installable
<Mez> Package xdpyinfo is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Mez> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Mez> is only available from another source
<Mez> E: Package xdpyinfo has no installation candidate
<\sh> mez: at least u hit breezy xorg break
<\sh> come in and sit down :)
<Mez> ah
<Mez> so when's the planned fix/
<Riddell> \sh: yeah, I'm playing with some other qt patches but I'll upload it soon
<Mez> cause I'm trying to fix kdepim
<\sh> Riddell: lamont can kick them back...no upload needed
<\sh> actually we need a complete rebuild of everything ,-)
<\sh> to see what is breaking 
<Riddell> I should add tighter dependencies on qt I think
<\sh> .oO(after daniels is send back by god and give us a real Xorg to work with)
<Mez> so... er...
<Mez> why is xorg broken?
<Riddell> Mez: daniels stopped xbase-clients from compiling temporarily
<Riddell> so it's just an empty package
<Mez> whyyyy .?
* Mez bashes head
<Riddell> dunno, it's a temporary step until all the xbase-clients are split into their own packages
<\sh> questions over questions...please switch on your irssi next week to see how Mez bashed his head ,-)
* Mez sighs
<\sh> mez: problem is really: we have to w8 for daniels...really..I can't type any umlauts, at signs, can't use my alt-gr and some other keys...
<\sh> right now i'm feeling just like sitting in a timemachine back to 1994
<pef> \sh: problem with dead keys ?
<pef> \sh: same problem with french accents, please have a look at bugzilla #12799
<JRe> \sh: lol
<Mez> yeah - I just saw tha pef
<\sh> pef: I'm w8ing :)
<JRe> ^a
<\sh> nodeadkeys? ,-)
<\sh> but I'm talking about serious problems like alt-gr+q for an at sign
<\sh> or ctrl+alt+f1 for switching to console
<pef> \sh: xbk issue, no ?
<\sh> pef: yes.
<pef> \sh: have you xkb related errors in xorg.log ?
<\sh> pef: back to plain xkb ... no german layout bla
<\sh> anyways..I
<\sh> 'm waiting for daniels fix...
<pef> \sh: same problem, have you tried to install xkeyboard-config ?
<pef> I _had_ the same problem :)
<\sh> shermann@shermann-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -s install xkeyboard-config
<\sh> shermann@shermann-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -s install xkeyboard-config
<\sh> The following packages will be REMOVED: akregator amarok amarok-arts amarok-engines amarok-gstreamer amarok-xine ark artsbuilder dcoprss gdm gksu gnome-applets gnome-applets-data gnome-control-center gnome-netstatus-applet gnome-panel
<\sh> and this is only one line of packages 
<\sh> The following packages will be upgraded: xkeyboard-config
<\sh> funny
<pef> \sh: rdepends on this package returns me only 4 packages, strange...
<\sh> for me as well
<\sh> 3
<\sh> Reverse Depends: edubuntu-desktop xserver-xorg-core ubuntu-desktop
<\sh> anyways...lets try :)
<\sh> I have some time *adventure
<\sh> if I'm not responding anymore...then I have a problem :)
<pef> \sh: don't forget your irssi copy :)
<\sh> i think my memory will be removed as well
<pef> it took me a moment with xlibs debs to get my x working again :/
<pef> have to go out
<Riddell> community council in a bit, anything we need brought up?
<\sh> grmp
<\sh> when is CC?
<Riddell> "fix X" doesn't count :)
<Riddell> 1.5 hours
<\sh> 14:UTC?
<\sh> actually I broke my X again ,9
<Riddell> 14:00 yes
<\sh> does anybody has a xbase-clients -39?
<\sh> aeh xlibs
<Riddell> bottom of http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/tmp/
<\sh> no..i need at least -39
<Riddell> why?
<\sh> everything else is not compatible with xkeyboard-config
<Riddell> oh, dunno.  british keyboards still work
<Riddell> well, until I want to write a pound sign
<\sh> I can't write a at sign..and this is really important :)
<Riddell> you could use british keyboard layout
<\sh> right now I fcked everything
<\sh> just close again to install hoary ,-)
<Mez> Riddell: why is there an ubuntu gnome team, but not an ubuntu KDE team?
<Riddell> Mez: because you havn't put your name on https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MOTUKDE ?
<Mez> I'm not a MOTU
<Mez> and I was on about like - core team
<Mez> btu wait  you're the only full upload Kubuntu dev arent you?
<insanekane> hello all
<insanekane> Riddell: any progress on using Qt-embedded in the installer ?
<Riddell> insanekane: debian-installer is text only
<insanekane> hmm ... amu said there was going to be some effort in the direction of a GUI installer 
<\sh> ok...reinstall time *grmpf
<Riddell> not sure the progress on that, ubuntu-express is in the archives
<\sh> brb
<insanekane> hmm its quite funny ... ubuntu-express
<insanekane> anyway
<insanekane> Riddell: im making some wizards to go with the media:/ renaming script ... hope to submit it soon
<insanekane> until then ... ciao
<Riddell> insanekane: media renaming script?
<insanekane> yeah ..
<Riddell> insanekane: what does that do?
<insanekane> dunno if you have followed the discussion on the devel mailing list
<Riddell> which devel mailing list?
<insanekane> gives sane names to the devices in media:/ ioslave
<insanekane> kubuntu-devel
<insanekane> sane names = Windows A1, Linux B2 etc
<JRe> insanekane: it would be nice to contact kevin ottens for that!
<JRe> insanekane: it's him who has developped the media kioslave
<insanekane> JRe: for what ? Qt-embedded in the installer ?
<JRe> insanekane: for media names
<insanekane> JRe: well, i have talked to the person who developed it (didn't know his name) on #kde-devel ... but he is not interested in such things i believe ... atleast not now
<JRe> insanekane: ervin ?
<insanekane> yeahthats him
<insanekane> erwin i think
<JRe> ok
<JRe> insanekane: if ervin told you that he would make something don't worry! but to be sure of the state of his work, you should post a bug report on http://nugs.kde.org
<JRe> s/nugs/bugs/
<JRe> insanekane: i know that ATM is heavily working on system:/
<insanekane> hmm ..
<insanekane> so am i
<insanekane> JRe: he didnt say he would make something ... but he said it was out of the scope of media:/
<JRe> insanekane: ok! so it's because of HAL ?
<insanekane> JRe: anyway, i am making only some simple pyqt wizards for new internet connection, media:/ renaming, K-Menu complexizer, etc
<insanekane> JRe: no, i solved the problem using HAL
<insanekane> so, my wizards are for silly things like that ... i will contribute it, but i doubt it will reach the quality expected
<insanekane> anyway, i have to go, ciao
<JRe>  insanekane: a piu tardi ;)
<\sh> back
<insanekane> \sh: hello :)
<insanekane> \sh: how are you ?
<\sh> just reinstalled hoary after destroying breezies X completly
<insanekane> hrmm
<\sh> doesn't matter
<pef> \sh: sh 0 - xorg 1 ;)
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> no
<\sh> \sh 0 - xorg 5 
<pef> :/
<insanekane> Riddell: still no reply from Martin Pitt on the pmount question ... wonder is he is too busy/unavailable for general queries
<\sh> no I'm staying with hoary until I see an announcement of daniels *grmpf*
<Mez> insanekane, he's just emkailed the dev list about dropping mozilla to universe
<insanekane> oho
<insanekane> Mez: is that kubuntu-dev ? or ubuntu-dev ?
<Mez> ubuntu-devel
<insanekane> hmm ... am not subscribed to that ..
<Mez> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-July/009107.html
<insanekane> Mez: maybe my question was stupid
<insanekane> Mez: do you know where hal gets the hard disk information from ?
<Mez> no idea
<sebas> insanekane: Probably somewhere in /proc/, /proc/scsi/scsi and /proc/ide/hda/model for example.
<seth_k> CC meeting starting now
<Riddell> insanekane: he does say he's busy, what's the question
<Riddell> insanekane: /sys I'd imagine
<insanekane> Riddell: the question is ... why the extra security for mounting harddisks ?
<insanekane> Riddell: the same security should be applicable to USB pen drives also right ?
<insanekane> Riddell: because of this pmount problem, the media:/ ioslave is unable to mount harddisks
<insanekane> sebas, Riddell : the properly i am interested in is "volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type" ?
<insanekane> Riddell: but it is available only if HAL doesn't drop priveleges ... i wonder why it is a privileged information (and how to change it not to be so)
<sebas> insanekane: What's in there? 
<sebas> We're reading that sort of information directly from /proc in guidance
<insanekane> sebas: it returns stuff like 0x83 (== ext3), 0x82 (== swap) for each partition ..
<insanekane> bbl
<fromoze> Hi, I'd like to make a question I've see many times on #kubuntu-es: Why there's not i18n package for amarok? 
<Riddell> fromoze: because langpacks and KDE are a bit broken in hoary
<fromoze> it'll be on breezy?
<Riddell> fromoze: when main packages are uploaded any language files generated get sucked out and into rosetta
<Riddell> fromoze: then another script takes the lanuguage packs for ubuntu and puts them in the ubuntu language packages
<Riddell> which means KDE ones get a bit lost
<fromoze> I see... 
<Riddell> fromoze: jolly well better be sorted out for breezy
<fromoze> Well, thanks, now I can defend the miss package ;)
<fromoze> And I'll say people to help in Rosetta... 
<allee> Riddell: bit OT: your kolab blog confuses me: '..not providing RPMs as their Debian packages could have..'.  Sounds like debs are available but I could not find them :(
<Riddell> allee: they provide RPM packages for debian
<allee> Riddell: 'k those I used ;)   but it's a mess (almost 1 GB of additional software :(  )
<Riddell> yep
<allee> but 'everyone' seems to be afraid to debianize them ;)
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> because they use their own little file heirarchy
<Riddell> and don't use the existing apache or imap server 
<allee> I hope to find the time to check their install script to get rigt at least of 'standard' pkgs that are not don't need customized config files
<allee> s/rigt/rid/
<allee> apache and imap are especially problematic.  They need special conf setup to play wel together.  I don't see an
<allee> easy way to get this properly into debian pkgs system.
<Riddell> just have a Include kolab.conf in httpd.conf ?
<allee> I've not look into the config changes yet. After bootstrapping kolab2, find /kolabl -mtime -1 listed more than a dozend of modified config files.
<Riddell> well they used the autopkg stuff to avoid caring about anyone's packaging system
<Riddell> so it's presumably not designed for it :(
<allee> yep.  But no word prominently placed word about security (updates).  That scares me.
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<allee> Better a bit harder install and instead easy (security) updates ;)
<Riddell> well I don't think their installation is any easier than having an apt archive, it's just easier from their view as programmers and packagers
<Riddell> commercial software that's the problem, it's designed for their customers not for random debian users
<allee> not the software is commercial but the support.  Having huge ammount of software help to sell support ;)
<fromoze> Hi, may be I must do it may it's done. Are there any web where're linked kubuntu apps on rosetta? 
<fromoze> I'll like to help a little more on translations; but I'm going to disappear for some weeks (finally the hollydays are coming). Is Rosetta a good way to do it?
<sebas> fromoze: You could better ask the local KDE teams for that, only they if Rosetta is a good point to start *in your language*.
<fromoze> Because new people on #kubuntu-es wants to help and I'm thinking to push them to help in translations, but I'd like to know if the rosettas is a good option.
<sebas> What's your mother tongue?
<fromoze> gallician ;)
<fromoze> my second is better: spanish 
<sebas> Ah, are you already involved with kdehispano.org ?
<fromoze> no
<sebas> Well, that's a good place to start. The locatlization / translation stuff is done per language.
<sebas> On that webpage you can find the people / lists to contact, just say that you'd like to help translating and someone will probably pick you up.
<allee> fromoze: a general link for everyone interested in KDE translations: http://i18n.kde.org/teams
<fromoze> Excuses, allee and sebas, I'd a phone call. I'll try to get into a localteam, but bettet after hollydays. I was interested on rosetta to push newbies in, but I understand isn't a really good way to help to kubuntu.
<sebas> fromoze: Ok, welcome (in advance) to KDE :)
<fromoze> sebas: I won't go so far sebas, welcome me better when I show you some translations done ;)
<sebas> Ok :)
<sebas> You're not visiting aKademy?
<fromoze> don't remember me that... I can't :(
<sebas> Ah, bummer.
<fromoze> I've exams in september, 1,3 and 5
<fromoze> Is a really bad luck strike; normally I've exams later. If they started 5 I'll try to be on Malaga for the first days.
<fromoze> Is known where is the 2006 akademy? or is biannual?
<fromoze> May be is better to try to go to an akademy in a foreinger country and travel a little ;)
<fromoze> Pleased to met you, see you later; dinner time :)
<sebas> It's annual, bon appetit!
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-17
<h3sp4wn> nixternal: Are you building libinstrudeo with cdbs ?
<nixternal> im not trying to build it
<h3sp4wn> You are only trying to build screenkast-0.1.2 but not the library it needs first ?
<nixternal> im not trying to build either one now
<nixternal> the libinstrudeo seems to be an issue with ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> And issue with one of the ubuntu packages or just with the way libinstrudeo is built ?
<crimsun> it's both
<crimsun> we don't ship the linkable libraries for ffmpeg
<crimsun> you need to have those built statically into libinstrudeo
<h3sp4wn> And if I just took ffmpeg from debian-multimedia and used that it would possibly cause alot of dependancy type problems for people ?
<h3sp4wn> (so hence would be a bad idea ?)
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: considering marillat uses a different packaging scheme from ours, yes
<crimsun> he provides linkable libraries
<nixternal> xvidcap is a lovely screencast program by the way
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: I won't do it then - I will just try to build it for sid (laptop has sid anyway)
<crimsun> Debian has a very, very solid rationale for not providing linkable shared libraries: ffmpeg doesn't respect ABI at all, so providing them is useless
<Hobbsee> hi all
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal :)
* Hobbsee notes that the nick highlighting isnt working right
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> konvo?
<Hobbsee> irssi
<nixternal> ahhh
<Hobbsee> i think i screwed the settings
<nixternal> i installed some stupid script on my irssi and it killed my hilighting
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: updating to latest dapper first
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> i'm about 5 minutes away from dist-upgrading voyager
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice, so we can both kill our machines together.
<Hobbsee> glad to see installing dapper2 didnt kill off my hard drive
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i'll still have my laptop if my voyager dies ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh yeah, when do you put voyager itno maitenence?
* Hobbsee found that she couldnt connect to it last night :(
<imbrandon> whenever i goto sleep, its not a scheduled time
<Hobbsee> it was about my 2am, so....1600 UTC or so
<abattoir> imbrandon: tell me how it goes... ;) i plan on doing 'it' soon. 
<imbrandon> hrm i can start doing it at a scheduled time
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah okay.  1800UTC or so is good :P  i've definetly gone to bed by then
<imbrandon> abattoir, me and Hobbsee are both doing "it" tonight
<Hobbsee> if thta's okay by you
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yup thats fine with me
<imbrandon> i'll make sure it dosent do it before then
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: of course, if something's going to be left to build overnight, then i'll tell you
<Hobbsee> hehe -that's my 4am - i really should be in bed by then!
<abattoir> imbrandon: hehe, i'll stay tuned :) . thanks
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yup yup
<Hobbsee> abattoir: we'll tell you :)
* Hobbsee wants to test out this kopete she's been working on
<imbrandon> 1800 - 5 == 1pm here
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah okay
<imbrandon> ;)
<abattoir> i guess amd64 will be in a greater state of 'brokenness'... :(
<imbrandon> 1pm i'm DEFINATLY asleep
<imbrandon> abattoir, not really
<abattoir> imbrandon: oh, that's good then.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, amd64 is likely nightmare-ish
* Hobbsee wonders who she knows that are core devs, and that will touch kde packages.
* Hobbsee needs stevenk to go for core dev!  :P
<abattoir> isnt Riddell one?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: he is, but he's very busy and the timezones arent brilliant
<Hobbsee> abattoir: he's very good in uploading my fixes though :)
<abattoir> aah, ok.
<abattoir> yeah, i've noticed ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, crimsun maybe ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, true.
<Hobbsee> grumble grumble.  i forgot to delete a metapackage before upgrading.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: have the 5 min passed yet?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: good thing i didnt decide to screen in from your machine, while this is upgrading.
* Hobbsee really does need another box to ssh into.
<Hobbsee> hmm.
<imbrandon> you can ssh in, but it will be rebooted when i get done upgrading so i wouldent build on it
<imbrandon> atm
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, yeah, fair enough.
* Hobbsee grabs the l-k-h metapackage as well.
<imbrandon> delete what meta package >?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: linux-image-386, linux-386, l-r-m-386
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: upgrading :)
<imbrandon> mine too
<imbrandon> we get to see whos brave and reboots first
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> whee.  and aptitude complains a lot, so i'm going to ignore it
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how do you scroll back in an ordinary console?
* imbrandon uses apt-get dist-upgrade
<imbrandon> pageup
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: page up doesnt work
<Hobbsee> yeah, i usually do, but didnt this time
<imbrandon> hum no idear then
<Hobbsee> that works for irssi, doesnt seem to for a virtual terminal
<imbrandon> hrm no idea
<imbrandon> #ubuntu ?
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> could do
<nixternal> you could try 'shift pageup' as well
<Hobbsee> nixternal: good point.  still nothing.  tried random shortcuts along those lines.
<nixternal> i have had issues in the past, especially when using irssi in konsole..with scrolling up
<nixternal> you must be like me and hide "scrollbars", "tab buttons", and "toolbar"
<Hobbsee> nixternal: virtual terminal?  doenst have such things
<nixternal> ahh
<Hobbsee> irssi scrolls up wherever i have it, which is odd
<Hobbsee> nixternal: virtual terminal as in ctrl+alt+f1
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> page up, or i believe shift+up arrow, or ctrl up arrow...can't remember
<nixternal> but usually, the page up works for me in virtual term
<Hobbsee> ah yeah...nice
<Hobbsee> nixternal: shift page up and shift page dwon - not sure why it wasnt workign earlier.
<nixternal> i did my magic, thats why 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<abattoir> you guys know if ubiquity has an option for xfs?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i doubt it, but i dont know.  i'm not sure how much advanced stuff made it in
<abattoir> Hobbsee: ok, thanks :)
<imbrandon_> abattoir, check the qtparted for edgy ( thats what ubiguity would be using )
<imbrandon_> *the changelog
<abattoir> imbrandon_: guess i'll find out in a few seconds directly... :)
<abattoir> bye
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: lots of problems, it seems
<Hobbsee> not sure if we've got X.
<Hobbsee> this is fun :)
<Hobbsee> wonder if it will work at the end
<imbrandon> heh it did yesterday in the vm so lets hope not much has changed
<abattoir> QtParted does have xfs support :), now to see if grub behaves...
<Hobbsee> interesting...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the kopete version isnt being installed - obviously the kdenetwork version of kopete hasnt been disabled yet
<abattoir> and... Ubiquity crashes... :(
<abattoir> it *was* grub.... :'(
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> darn :(
<Hobbsee> abattoir: seems to be wokring okay here - edgy, that is
<Hobbsee> not sure what's up with the kernels though
<abattoir> Hobbsee: you have XFS+Grub ?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: no
<Hobbsee> no xfs
<abattoir> Hobbsee: oh, ok, because they generally  arent expected to work well together, but read on a lp bug that it has been fixed...
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<imbrandon_> woot
<imbrandon_> all SEEMS ok so far 
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> nice?
<imbrandon_> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.17-5-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz at 2933 MHz (5874 bogomips), HD: 31/182GB, RAM: 355/1003MB, 104 proc's, 2.42min up
<imbrandon_> very nice ;)
<imbrandon_> fonts look a little diffrent for some reason but i'll figure that out later
<imbrandon_> they actualy look better
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: you planning to reboot anytime soon?
<imbrandon_> nope
<imbrandon_> you gonna test the building out ? heh
<imbrandon_> brb
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: i might to kpowersave and powersave.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: oh, did you like the usplash lol?
<Hobbsee> pity lure isnt around
<Hobbsee> he's mentoined all over this powersave changelog :)
<imbrandon_> heh yea i seen the usplash a week or so ago 
<imbrandon_> maybe more in the vm
* imbrandon_ is glad it all works
<imbrandon_> seems quite a bit faster too
<Hobbsee> yeah, fortunately :)
* Hobbsee thinks she'll throw powersave at revu, and get lure to check it over, as he has more of an idea than i do.
<imbrandon_> kubuntu meeting tomarrow ( 7 hours )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: today for me :)
<imbrandon_> me too but i might nap before then for a little while
<imbrandon_> so i can be sure and be nice and awake
* imbrandon_ thinks of things for the agenda
<imbrandon_> hahah Hobbsee put the cert thing up i dare ya LOL
<Hobbsee> oh, that.
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah
<imbrandon_> ouch you know what i noticed, my firefox is brown like ubuntu, that wont do /me go's to see whats wrong with it
<imbrandon_> moins raphink
<Hobbsee> hi raphink 
<raphink> hi imbrandon
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe. firefox-ubuntu - a new dep of firefox.
<imbrandon_> ouch, thats not good, should be firefox-ubuntu|firefox|kubuntu
<imbrandon_> err
<imbrandon_> ouch, thats not good, should be firefox-ubuntu|firefox-kubuntu
<Hobbsee> yeah, but there isnt a firefox-kubuntu currently, and there's no way of forcing firefox-kubuntu to be installed
<imbrandon_> heh i'll find a way arround it and present it to Ridd*ell i'm not givin up my firefox nor am i dealing with icky brown/orange ;)
<imbrandon_> nor should other kubuntu members ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: heh, true.  make a package, put it in, shouldnt be hard.
<Hobbsee> Riddell's not unreasonable, after all.
<imbrandon_> yup yup ;)
* imbrandon_ hates it when the "sane" defaults to ubuntu and they dont think of atleaste leaving it as is for kubuntu/xubuntu/edubuntu
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: well, we are the side project, at least at the moment
* Hobbsee throws powersave at REVU
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: kpowersave building now too :)
<imbrandon_> nicr
<imbrandon_> nice
<Hobbsee> and that was me pulling out my netwrok cable accidently.  grr.
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir :)
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee :)
<abattoir> Ubiquity just hates me :'(
<abattoir> and it just fried my GRUB :(
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh dear :(
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Hobbsee> can someone else tell me whatever else i needed to add to the meeting?
<omeow> A better frontend for ark.
<crimsun> seaLne is now a kubuntu member, correct?
<Hobbsee> omeow: feel free to add it
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yep :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: how does one get on the backports team, btw?
<seaLne> yep
<Hobbsee> HA!  my stuff's longer than the entire contents of the meeting was before!
<crimsun> Hobbsee: you apply.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: to?  and what does it involve, ie, what testing goes on between the request, and the backport?
<omeow> Hobbsee, still learning C++/QT ;)
<crimsun> there, cleaned up the wiki page some
<Hobbsee> omeow: yeah
<crimsun> Hobbsee: to the ubuntu-backports LP team
<Hobbsee> crimsun: right
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackportsHowto
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i was more interested in 
<crimsun> it has to build unchanged in dapper
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> yep
<crimsun> there are exceptions made for versioning, but those tend to be scarce
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> crimsun: is that all you guys basically do?  test that the edgy version that's mentioend in the bug report builds/installs/runs without major errors in dapper, and then backport it?
<crimsun> we do that, but the requester has the burden
<crimsun> s/he has to provide pbuilder/sbuild and dpkg logs
<crimsun> we have to tread particularly carefully since Dapper is LTS
<crimsun> for edgy-backports it won't be as stringent
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i realise that, seeing as i've told a couple of people how to do backports :)
<Hobbsee> yep, right
<crimsun> as for the state of current backport requests, they're blocked on the buildd admins having the infrastructure in place
<crimsun> hence none have been uploaded
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ahhhh....why dont they have the infrastructure in place?
<OculusAquilae> hi
<Hobbsee> (my boss will be most annoyed if i go to work like this hehe)
<Hobbsee> hey OculusAquilae!
<crimsun> Hobbsee: they're waiting on the soyuz guys
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings for everyone to peruse
<OculusAquilae> I've finally uploaded a patch for bug #48103
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah, right
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48103 in katapult "Katapult don't start with swedish localisation" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48103
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: yay :)
<Hobbsee> !info katapult edgy
<ubotu> katapult: item launcher for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.1.2svn20060711-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 295 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<Hobbsee> main.  bleck
* OculusAquilae hopes that it will get its way into dapper!!
<crimsun> dapper, no.
<crimsun> dapper is a frozen, released distro.
<crimsun> oh, sorry, thought you meant a new version, not a bugfix
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: seems that \sh_away was going to do the first patch upload of that, i'm not sure if you want to poke him to do it with the proper patch
<OculusAquilae> Hobbsee: Ok, I'll do that
* Hobbsee wouldnt want to touch localisation stuff, having nothing to test with.
<OculusAquilae> katapult in edgy seems to be damaged
<OculusAquilae> and Mez got svn and bzr out of sync :(
<OculusAquilae> because he is away
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: Mez stepped down from linux-* stuff indefinetly
<OculusAquilae> that's the problem
<OculusAquilae> but before it was out of sync, too
* OculusAquilae thinks that katapult will switch to svn
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> hi allee, will you be at the meeting tonight?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings - Next meeting on July 17 at 13:00 UTC - that's under 5 hours away!
<OculusAquilae> ah, kubuntu meeting today
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: yep :)_
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: check out the meeting log hehe
<OculusAquilae> you remind me on something, I have to write a meeting-summary for kubuntu.de :)
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: :)
* omeow checks the bko to see if there's a bug filed for "quickstart menu items not updating when set to show apps most frequently used"
<Hobbsee> whee!  another amarok bug to fix.
* Hobbsee fixes it locally, and waits.
<Hobbsee> see you all later for the meeting
<kwwii> moin
<Riddell> morning kwwii 
<kwwii> hey man
<kwwii> there is a meeting this afternoon, or?
<Riddell> yes, 13:00utc, I should send out a reminder
<OculusAquilae> \sh: ping
<imbrandon_> moins kwwii and Riddell
<kwwii> howdy imbrandon_
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept/debian/adept_2.1.1.tar.gz if you like, fixes a bunch of RC bugs
<mornfall> Riddell: it should land in debian shortly
<Riddell> mornfall: great, thanks
<Riddell> will need to wait until after Knot 1, hopefully I can upload this evening
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell, hi all
* imbrandon waves
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon :)
<nixternal> hiya jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> good evening
<imbrandon> heya jsgotangco
* Hobbsee wonders if jjesse will make the meeting
<nixternal> i was wondering the same thing
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> just at time for the meeting :)
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
* Hobbsee has to reboot before the meeting.
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes #kubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> rather
<Hobbsee> okay, back in a sec then.
<Hobbsee> i'm baack1
<allee> hi
* imbrandon chases Hobbsee arround the meeting table with a pointy stick
<imbrandon> heya allee
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hey now!  hopefully the meeting ownt be that boring to need it!
<imbrandon> lol
<allee> hi imbrandon: nervous? :)
<imbrandon> me? nah .. never gets nervus  </scarcasim> ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
* imbrandon waits for the flood of wiki links from nixternal
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm crossing my fingers and hoping he doesnt...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what would you have to be nervous about anyway?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, no idea , lol ask allee ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<allee> Hobbsee: just a shot in the dark :)
<Hobbsee> right
<seaLne> nixternal: out of interest what was that charecter you just typed on its own line in #ubuntu-meeting? it dosen't show up for me properly
<nixternal> is it a box?
<nixternal> 
<nixternal> or does it look like " with a big comma?
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: and I cannot respond to a /msg without being identified
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: i allow unidentified users messages
<seaLne> nixternal: CD inverse
<nixternal> seaLne: http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misc/tmp/smiley.jpg
<nixternal> ^^ that is what i see
<seaLne> nixternal: http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/snapshot1.png
<nixternal> wow, that is weird
<seaLne> i was wondering what it was as you keep doing it :)
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> ok, old school is back
<imbrandon> Riddell, are kio slaves considered a feature or program, i would like to try to get kio-sysinfo in edgy before sept 7 dealine
<Riddell> imbrandon: new packages are fine
<imbrandon> ok cool
<imbrandon> have you seen kio-sysinfo from novell, its VERY slick
<Riddell> not for more than a second
<imbrandon> hehe ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: just so you know, there aren't many changes for kubuntu doc merges, and the release notes are presently being created via jjesse
<imbrandon> Riddell, whenever you come up with a time lemme know i'll poke the fridge ;)
<nixternal> heh, i need to poke the fridge, im hungry
<Riddell> kwwii: you anywhere near Weisbeiden?
<kwwii> hehe, I just got off the phone with my travel agent to change my trip to america so that I can be there
<kwwii> weisbaden is about 3 hours away from my home
<kwwii> Riddell: I talked to Jane about the UI sprint and my trip
<nixternal> heh, launchpad membership change, that was quick ;)
<nixternal> thanks again everyone!!!
<Riddell> kwwii: ui sprint?
<kwwii> well, developer sprint 
<kwwii> in late august
<kwwii> was there another reason you ask?
<Riddell> yeah, that was it
<kwwii> Riddell: it is in my contract that I have to attend
* kwwii just paid a few hundred euros to change his flights to america so he can be there
<Riddell> kwwii: I see
<Hobbsee> nixternal: did you want to do the meeting minutes?
<nixternal> i can do them if needed, sure
* nixternal is on top of the minutes!!!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe!  thought you were
<nixternal> i was enjoyin' the sun
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> hrm Hobbsee ping
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon> you have any icons on your desktop ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah.  all the amarok stuff :P
<imbrandon> right click on one and tell me what happens ....
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's fairly slow to come up the first time, then comes up reliably after that.  the menu, that is.
<Hobbsee> it happened due to hte kopete fix, which, incidently, Riddell, is versioned wrong.
<imbrandon> hrm my desktop looses all icons and i get a wait cursor, just reporduced it a few times
<Hobbsee> does the menu eventually come up though?
<imbrandon> nope
<imbrandon> nor do the icons
<imbrandon> till i restart the session
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: which kopete do you have?
<imbrandon> what ever edgy defaults to
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you're bitten by the "kopete isnt versioned correclty in edgy" bug.
* Hobbsee really should fix that.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> kopete affects my desktop ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah.
<imbrandon> ouch lol
<Hobbsee> the right click crash
<Hobbsee> where have you *been* for the past few months.
<imbrandon> i havenbt seen it till now
<Hobbsee> heh, lucky
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: dont reboot your machien :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's compiling amarok
<imbrandon> np i dident plan to for ~12 hours atleaste
<Hobbsee> oops.  died off there.
<Hobbsee> i keep pulling the network cable accidently.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i think i'm goona go fire up the lappy and enjoy the sun a bit by the pool
<imbrandon> brb
<imbrandon> jesus its 38 C outside, maybe not
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hang on a sec.  if i detach a ssh session in screen, and turn my computer off, will the ssh'd machine keep doing what it was told to do?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> as long as you detach
<Hobbsee> hey cool :)
<imbrandon> detach and log out i'll tell you if its running
<Hobbsee> hmm.
<imbrandon> 12117 pts/1    S+     0:00 /bin/bash /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends --control ../amarok_1.4.1-0ubuntu3.dsc --internal-chrootexec chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/edgy/build//11606  --binary-all
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> okay, reboot time.
<Hobbsee> sigh.  the messy combination of knetworkmanager, wpasupplicant, ndiswrapper, and this marvell card are still buggered.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i think i killed it
<imbrandon> nope
<imbrandon> its good
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: okay, i didnt kill it, but i cant access it again.
<imbrandon> screen -R 
<Hobbsee> says new screen, and gives me a prompt
<imbrandon> hrm ok one sec
<imbrandon> but its still running http://pastebin.ca/90357
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i see that. 
<Hobbsee> oh well. i'll grab the result in the morning.
<imbrandon> one sec
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i have been working on YOUR agenda items for an hour now ;)
<imbrandon> try 
<Hobbsee> nixternal: haha.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: which ones?
<nixternal> all of them
* Hobbsee has been trying to fix amarok
<Hobbsee> ah right.
<imbrandon> screen -D -RR
<nixternal> you should get a "Meeting/Minutes" just for your items ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what's the -RR do?
<imbrandon> for reattach, or screen -list
<Hobbsee> hmmm..right
<imbrandon> if its on like
<imbrandon> err -list 
* Hobbsee shrugs
<imbrandon> do screen -r num
<Hobbsee> nope, it's dead.
<Hobbsee> the screen session died
<Hobbsee> but the pbuilder will keep running, and that's all i care about.
<imbrandon> yup
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, gotta remember to drop in my car tomorrow...
<Hobbsee> eek.
<Hobbsee> er, today.
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> bbiab lappy time
* Hobbsee thinks her uni site broke.
<Riddell> sue them for trauma
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> oh speak of the devil.  it semi-loaded.
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings/2006-07-17     DONE!!!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yay!
* Hobbsee looks
* nixternal sleeps
<Hobbsee> nixternal: people are suprised that i'm organising?
<nixternal> gahahaha
<nixternal> refer to the log ar 04:33, <Riddell> Hobbsee: you organising, yay!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah right.
<nixternal> had to have a little fun with it ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> time to go get some work done..bbiab
<Hobbsee> night all
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: if you happen to find the amarok debs on your system, do tell.  ps aux suggests that they're finished, but i cant see them
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<seaLne> what time is it looking like the next meeting will be at?
<Riddell> woohoo, first edgy live CD works
<Riddell> no anti aliased fonts but, wonder how I broke that
<Riddell> seaLne: I need to e-mail everyone and ask
<Riddell> ask for suitable times and find an overlap
<seaLne> ah, trying to decide next behindubuntu meeting time :)
<Riddell> seaLne: has the jane w interview been in the ubuntu weekly newsletter?
<seaLne> fridge never published it
* seaLne shrugs and starts conspiracy theories
<seaLne> so err thats a no for newsletter aswell
<seaLne> my mail had also suggested mentioning mornfall's interview
<seaLne> hmm did hobbsee go to bed?
<Riddell> seaLne: fridge seems pretty well abandoned
<Riddell> she did
<apachelogger> do we already have a license for google earth? the package just works so well :D
<seaLne> yeah its a pity fridge seems such a good idea, i might mail them and ask if its just a time to do stuff related issue
<Riddell> I did warn whiprush of exactly that when he proposed the idea
<Riddell> maybe it'll need new editors with jdub leaving
<seaLne> ah he has left?
<Riddell> end of the month
<mornfall> what?
<seaLne> fridge or ubuntu?
<Riddell> Canonical
<seaLne> oh
<seaLne> mdz isn't about to is he? he is in the process of being interviewed :)
<Riddell> I'm not sure, he said something about coming to England this week, but there's also a management thing in Spain he might be at
<seaLne> my cmment on time for next meeting would be that i have behindubuntu meeting at 1730UTC tho i could probably survive with some overlap
<seaLne> comment
<ani_> Did anyone here try upgrading to edgy amd64? imbrandon?
<mornfall> what's the matter?
<abattoir> mornfall: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend debconf-2.0 for x11-common, probably a dependency cycle.
<mornfall> that's not my fault now is it? :)
<seaLne> one of my friends couldn't didt-upgrade on amd64
<mornfall> what was with my interview, seaLne?
<mornfall> what my interview?
<abattoir> mornfall: no, didnt use adept at all, and i guess adept hasnt been 'upgraded' yet :)
<Riddell> mornfall: on people behind kde I assume
<ubotu> p2
<mornfall> ah, nothing i should be worried about then i guess :)
<abattoir> seaLne: may I know when this was? Hobbsee and imbrandon dist-upgraded i386 today, and it apparently went fine
<seaLne> thursday or friday i think
<abattoir> seaLne: i guess it was still 'broken' then. :)
<seaLne> is it not now?
<abattoir> seaLne: well, for me, yes :)
<seaLne> ah i'll tell him, he only has vista currently on that machine, i'm sure he will be pleased :)
<abattoir> seaLne: i meant, yes, its broken :P
<seaLne> mornfall: yeah just the existance of your kde interview
<seaLne> abattoir: ah err ok
<apachelogger> so I have about 4 packages in revu no one looked at ;-)
<kane__> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<apachelogger> which dh_* is responsible for the copyright file?
* nixternal waves
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-18
<h3sp4wn> Is there a list of stuff that kde wants packaging ? I have mananged to hack my way through getting libinstrudeo and liavdecode svn compiled in a really unclean way - wondered if there was any ones that need to be done
<h3sp4wn> Or a list ? 
<h3sp4wn> Getting libinstrudeo working without ffpeg is beyond me 
<crimsun> you need to link the symbols in statically.
<crimsun> which means hacking Makefile.am
<crimsun> or Makefile.in if you're luckier
<h3sp4wn> statically from ffpeg ?
<crimsun> from libavcodec and libavformat
<crimsun> -dev for both
<h3sp4wn> I will try - I didn't believe honestly that I could get it to work this far - (I have 3 deb's which can be installed to get screenkast_0.1.2-1 - but I am not happy of the method at all)
<jjesse> quick quewstion would you refer to the dvd as a live dvd or the desktop dvd?
<jjesse> can somone take a look at trying to replicate bug #52775, i can't confirm it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52775 in adept "Add/Remove Program does not allow to enable universe" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52775
<jjesse> it is actually adept
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/test-edgy.png
<kwwii> feelings?
* abattoir drools
<abattoir> kwwii: awesomeeeeeeeeeee 
<jjesse> i like it
<kwwii> it still needs some work on the bottom highlights, but all in all I think it is interesting
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: So just adding -static to the CFLAGS of libavcodec and libavformat makes it work fine - much easier than trying to build ffmpeg from scratch
<h3sp4wn> But doing that is against debian / ubuntu policy right ?
<crimsun> well you wouldn't do that for libavcodec and libavformat packages but in libinstrudeo's Makefile.{am,in} for their targets
<kwwii> night all
<crimsun> and yes, unless there's a really good reason, you're strongly discouraged from using static linking
<h3sp4wn> Doing the above for those 2 packages allows it to be built - Now if I statically link libstrudeo then that would take away any dependancies on libavcodec or libavformat right ?
<crimsun> there should be no runtime dependency on libav{codec,format}-dev at all
<crimsun> but it will get rid of the missing symbols
<crimsun> error
<nixternal> omg, that image kwwii posted is awesome
<Hobbsee> hi all
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal :)
<Hobbsee> WOOHOO!
* Hobbsee is happy.
<nixternal> about?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> got some good sleep i take it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: just saw my uni results
<nixternal> and?
<Hobbsee> 
<nixternal> well obviously they are good
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee> 	 Year  		 Study Period  		 Unit  		 Title  		 Mark  		 Grade  		 Description  		 Credits  	
* nixternal goes tomorrow and pays for uni
<Hobbsee> 	 2006  		 First Half Year  		 CBMS101  		 Introductory Chemistry A  		 68  		 CR  		 Credit  		 3  	
<Hobbsee> 	 2006  		 First Half Year  		 COMP115  		 Intro to Computer Science  		 77  		 D  		 Distinction  		 3  	
<Hobbsee> 	 2006  		 First Half Year  		 MATH132  		 Mathematics IA (Advanced)  		 50  		 P  		 Pass  		 3  	
<Hobbsee> 	 2006  		 First Half Year  		 PHYS140  		 Physics IA  		 68  		 CR  		 Credit  		 3  	
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee> ack, dodgy paste
<nixternal> no, good paste
<nixternal> cruddy classes...except for compsci ;)
* nixternal hates physics and chem
<nixternal> don't let laserjock know though
<Hobbsee> yeah, same here
<Hobbsee> seaLne: heh...i try to avoid interviews like the plague...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, yeah....the maths sucks.
<nixternal> i enjoy math and puters though..as well as speech
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> i just got my schedule today as a matter of fact
<Hobbsee> first half of chem was good
<nixternal> mine is sweet!!!
<nixternal> CIS 1150 Intro to CompSci
<nixternal> CIS 1310 HTML & CSS
<nixternal> CIS 1450 Intro Linux/Unix Programming
<nixternal> booyah
<nixternal> and because of my background...the first 2 are internet, which means i can complete them in a week if possible
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  /me has just found a reasonable time for a meeting.
* Hobbsee doesnt have uni much on fridays :)
* nixternal likes friday meetings as weel
<nixternal> well
<Hobbsee> it'd be your thursday
<nixternal> UTC time?
<Hobbsee> otherwise, it's wednesday night, 2100 UTC.
<Hobbsee> must be on wednesday.
<nixternal> that is 16:00 my time
<Hobbsee> yep
<nixternal> right before dinner, so it isn't to shabby
<Hobbsee> 7am my time, but i dont have a class till 10am
<Hobbsee> i could do 1am UTC onwards on fridays....
<Hobbsee> maybe.  pending work.
<nixternal> i like that time as well
<allee> Hobbsee: so you suggest Wednesday 21.00 UTC?  Fine with me :)
<nixternal> 0100 UTC = 20:00 my time
<nixternal> any time is good for me
<allee> nixternal: lucky guy
<Hobbsee> allee: yeah.  as long as it stays as wednesday.  otherwise i'll be skipping maths, and that is Very Bad (tm) - look at my maths mark above
<allee> oh, oh
* allee hates sf.net
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee hates ndiswrapper, which DOESNT WORK
<Hobbsee> grumble grumble.
<Hobbsee> anyway, breakfast time, etc, then i have to drop my car in for service.  which should have been done a couple of hours ago.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i have the slight problem that i still live at home, so the parents tend to chuck a cow at me after 2am...
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> understandable...
* allee tries ftp to upload. grmble
<Hobbsee> lol
<allee> Hobbsee: ha,ha, not funny.  I want to sleep and can't get the digikam* release uploaded %^&*^@##@^&
<Hobbsee> :(
* allee crosses fingers
* allee gives up
<Hobbsee> :(
<allee> nite
<Hobbsee> night allee 
<allee> Hobbsee: thx, I hope I don't dream about sf ;)
<crimsun> oh you will
<crimsun> it has sharp pointy teeth
<Hobbsee> lol
* Hobbsee eats crimsun 
<crimsun> I've had many a nightmare about my code exploding on sf.net
* Hobbsee has shart pointy teeth too
<crimsun> I'm not very tasty, I warn you.
* Hobbsee shrugs
* Hobbsee is a vampire, after all.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: guess i shouldnt eat one of the few members of the backports team, too...
<crimsun> might be detrimental, true
<Hobbsee> hehe.  might.
* Hobbsee really should join that.
<crimsun> well, go ahead. jdong's pretty responsive. If not you can poke him here.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i think i'll get past MOTU first, think about core, and fix sections of kde if i can.
<Hobbsee> and learn python, hopefully.
<crimsun> sounds like a plan.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: and lose my job :P
<crimsun> oh, have you prepared your wiki page for tomorrow?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: sort of.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: there's not that much i can say apart from "This is my list of uploads, this is my list of syncs, see my name all over the edgy changes list"
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: thats basically, half of what you need to do
<Lathiat> :)
<crimsun> sure there is.
<Hobbsee> most of the membership stuff is still there
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: what's the other half?
* Hobbsee couldnt really find what they wanted.
<Lathiat> the rest just describe your involvement, why your interested, etc
<crimsun> organise your stuff into "what I plan to do as ubuntu-dev" and "ubuntu-core-dev"
<Hobbsee> ahh..right...
<Lathiat> ex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrentLloyd
<crimsun> actually you probably want to put that at the top of your wiki page
<Hobbsee> crimsun: and "fix kde and organise it all" is a good answer?
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's what i thought
<crimsun> Hobbsee: hopefully more detailed
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well, yeah :P
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: eek.  okay
* Hobbsee hates writing such things.
<crimsun> personally, put your plans at the top of the page
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> eek, imbrandon's machine is down, i think
<Hobbsee> how annoying.  i wanted to use it.
<Hobbsee> i cant fix amarok without it.
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, i wonder where dholbach is.
<Riddell> sleeping
* Riddell sleeps too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no you dont.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're clearly not sleeping now :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i found a time for our meeting, and got my uni results :)
<Hobbsee> well, times.
<Hobbsee> anyway, i'm off to drop my car in for service.
<Hobbsee> or not.
<Hobbsee> the guys are at lunch :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> haivn' issues there Hobbsee_?
<Hobbsee> okay, what'd i miss?
<nixternal> just you joining and leaving
<Hobbsee> oh right, nothing major then
<nixternal> you could say that
* Hobbsee pokes ndiswrapper and wpasupplicant with a long and *very* pointy stick.
* nixternal refuses to use them ;)
<abattoir> nixternal, Hobbsee: hi :)
<nixternal> hiya abattoir
<abattoir> nixternal: Hawkwind from #kubuntu wanted to help w/ classroom
<abattoir> i think he is the guy behind Linux for Dummies
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir
<Hobbsee> nixternal: smart.  
* Hobbsee grabs the latest svn of knetworkmanager to fight with that.
<nixternal> talked to Hawkwind earlier..he is very much needed for the classroom for sure ;)
<abattoir> nixternal: oh ok, then.. he must have got to you before me... ;)
<nixternal> ya, i talked to him a few hours ago
* nixternal wants the cool cloak too
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe, the membership cloak?
<nixternal> hehe ya
<nixternal> i have a naked one
<nixternal> i feel so exposed ;)
<nixternal> heh
* Hobbsee builds knetworkmanager from svn.
<Hobbsee> er, make that "tries to"
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i love when that happens
<Hobbsee> and we're not even using an updated network manager anyway.
* Hobbsee prods keybuk.
<Hobbsee> but he's not here.
<nixternal> i was gonna say..haven't seen um around
<Hobbsee> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `/opt/kde3/include/serviceiface.h', needed by `serviceiface.kidl'.  Stop.
<nixternal>  /opt ??
<Hobbsee> yeah...
<Hobbsee> dunno why
<Hobbsee> serviceiface.h doenst seem to exist anywhere.
* Hobbsee takes her laptop with her.
<Hobbsee> wish i'd charged it more, but oh well
<nixternal> i just ...never mind
<crimsun> keybuk won't be present today unless for the TB meeting, which I doubt, because today is his birthday, and he's taking off.
<nixternal> fair enough
<DaSkreech> Hi nixternal
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Does http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ track Kubuntu as well?
<DaSkreech> haha I guess so. katapult is more popular than kate
<nixternal> i noticed that as well
<Hobbsee> hi all, who's around
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh good, you're one of the ones i want to speak to.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> sup ?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: keybuk's birthday is today, so he will probably be gone since he's taking the day off.
* Hobbsee looks down her very long TODO list, to the section marked imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ahhh...right
<imbrandon> lol
* Hobbsee looks for a section marked "crimsun"
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, in about 2 hours i'm takin voyager down for ~15 minutes to add some ram and swap a vid card
* ajmitch is hopefully not on that list 
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hey you!  no, your'e not, actually
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> good
<ajmitch> hello
<Hobbsee> nope, no section marked crimsun or ajmitch 
* ajmitch returns to coding
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> enjoy :)
<Hobbsee> Imbrandon:
<Hobbsee> 	Whinge about voyager not being alive.
<imbrandon> ;P
<Hobbsee> 	Find out what happened to voyager
<Hobbsee> 	System settings, appearance, Firefox and thunderbird scrollbar fix.  Could we add the firefox themes to that?  Make it like the install_mp3.sh fix in amarok.
<Hobbsee> 	In fact, if it's legal to do that in amarok, is it legal to do that in all other multimedia apps?
<Hobbsee> 	We probably dont need it, with the commercial cannonical repository.
<Hobbsee> axe the last bit, if you want - it shouldnt be in your section
<imbrandon> voyager was down earlier becouse of a bad ram stick, thus its only running on 128mb atm , thats why i'm going to take it down in about 2 hours to add 2gb back in ( got some new )
* Hobbsee had a couple of hours to test stuff out, and write a big long to do list.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ouchy, okay
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i just redid that stuff, and set it to build again
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> it will just be slow for a while
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: anyway, yeah.  have you noticed what's been done with firefox/thunderbird scrollbar fix?
<imbrandon> no i dident even look yet but was just getting ready to
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you could do the same thing with the theme, i expect - "press this button to give firefox a kde theme"
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I'm surprised you didn't ask to use my box as well
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hehe true, i was thinking about it
<imbrandon> as far as the legal i dont think its ilegal to add libxine-extracodecs , its just not installed becouse its not in main ( lic issue i'm sure ) but it wouldent be i the repo if it was ilegal i would suspect
<imbrandon> s/i/in/g
<imbrandon> and umm what does that have to do with the commercial repo ? *kinda lost on that one*
<Hobbsee|Phone> on phone
<imbrandon> kk np , brb myself
<Hobbsee|Phone> crud
<freeflying> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> freeflying: pong
<freeflying> crimsun: would you like sponsor upload http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/debdiff/scim-pinyin.debdiff
<imbrandon> kwwii : ping ? ( anyone know what timzone he is in ? )
<abattoir> imbrandon: i think berlin
<abattoir> @time Berlin
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: July 18 2006, 08:16:31
<crimsun> freeflying: is it critical? main's frozen for Knot-1
<imbrandon> thanks abattoir
<freeflying> crimsun: this will improve the support of scim in any environment
<freeflying> crimsun: and we had many complains about the coffile in dapper for scim under zh_CN locales,so provide new one 
<crimsun> freeflying: does it fix a crash a startup?
<crimsun> a crash at startup ^
<crimsun> freeflying: main's currently frozen for the first Edgy milestone, so unless it's critical, please let's wait a day or two
<freeflying> at least it will fix ubuntu user can not input in qt/kde stuffs
<crimsun> freeflying: so currently in Edgy a Ubuntu/Kubuntu user can't input in Qt?
<freeflying> no , just qt/kde stuffs like skype, opera
<crimsun> only Qt-only apps? not KDE ones?
<crimsun> meaning KDE works ok?
<freeflying> and also, the conffile now in dapper will crash some gtk spplications, due to the scim-gtk2-immodules
<freeflying> ya, not kde applications
<freeflying> s/spplications/applications
<freeflying> crimsun: I've changed the conffile in scim-chewing,  works fine in edgy now
<crimsun> freeflying: my gut feeling is that we should wait til post-Knot-1
<crimsun> Knot-1 should be released later today anyway
<Hobbsee|Phone> grr.  meetings are inconvenient.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: only thing it has to do with commercial repo is that presumably they'd stick stuff like libxine-extracodecs in there?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, libxine isnt commercial
<imbrandon> afaik
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right.  anyway, the idea was the same.
<imbrandon> yea
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no idea if it's useful, i just saw it while testing stuff out.
<imbrandon> hehe yea , i'm looking at it now as i'm building icewm
<imbrandon> looks like it will actualy be simple enough to do
<Hobbsee> :)
<imbrandon> i might poke you aobut the scrooll bar stuff though i'm not familiar with that fix
<imbrandon> but i stuck a qt button swap thing in there 
<crimsun> fix for what scrollbar stuff?
<imbrandon> anyhow i'll poke you about that when i get to it
<crimsun> .oO( is this the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt cruft? )
<imbrandon> crimsun, on ff / thunderbird
<imbrandon> crimsun, semi yea
<imbrandon> has to do with it 
<imbrandon> heh
<crimsun> what's the fix or workaround?
<crimsun> (seeing how people always seem to spam /me/ with that stuff)
<imbrandon> dunno Hobbsee said there was one but i havent seen it yet and i was fixing the ff theme from the meeting today figureed could do it all at the same time
<crimsun> freeflying: if Knot-1 is released today, I'll upload that scim-pinyin fix after main unfreezes
<Hobbsee> crimsun: making it executable didnt make it work - i'll have to do it in rules somehow
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport     <- so needed right there to get this out to the super new users
<nixternal> that is awesome...get to work guys on creating a KDE port now ;)
<Hobbsee> apart from that, it works.
<freeflying> crimsun: okey,thx
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ok, then do it in the build/foo:: target
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> 02:40 < crimsun> Hobbsee: ok, then do it in the build/foo:: target
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> crimsun: so build/amarok:: 
<Hobbsee> target?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: it doesn't actually need to be executable, does it? You could always just ``/bin/bash some/path/to/install-mp3''
<crimsun> Hobbsee: yes, build/amarok::
<crimsun> do it however you see fit
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well, the script needs to be executable by the user
<Hobbsee> crimsun: which i'm presuming means it needs to be executable during install, so they dont have to chmod +x it themselves.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ok, sure.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: would it go into build/amarok:: or install/amarok::?
<drivelsun> 
<crimsun> Hobbsee: either.
<drivelsun> sorry,man.I don't know this is a English Channel
<abattoir> nixternal: wouldn't a 'Support' link to Konversation do the same?
<nixternal> i have a spec similar, but it goes one step further
<nixternal> not jsut to konvo, but a script/app that would auto config konvo for them, and get the online w/o knowing anything about irc
<Hobbsee> nixternal: already being planned, talk to sho_
<Hobbsee> nixternal: abattoir: you should check out the latest edgy - it has a "help, get help online" thing
<nixternal> there is one problem, which i am working on..and that is for those users with a winmodem..they are skrewed..because all help docs for winmodems point to the wiki..so i am looking at adding the Winmodem info into the Kubuntu Desktop Guide which in turn makes it into khelpcenter
<nixternal> and then....include scanModem utility to figure out their chipset
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that would be smart
<crimsun> are you coordinating with sfflaw?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: really? where?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: edgy kde apps
<imbrandon> abattoir, any kde app 
<nixternal> actually...chattin' it up with jjesse concerning that...i will bring it up with sflaw for some info/input, or if i can help him out
<nixternal> but it definately needs to get changed in the guides as well as in khelpcenter
<crimsun> nixternal: ok, since he's heading up the dial-up team (...which I should join at some point)
<abattoir> oh, ok i see it, has the launchpad rocket logo... doesnt seem to do anything though(or is it because i have konversation open?)
<nixternal> ahhh..cool crimsun, i appreciate that info right there
<Hobbsee> er, it does do something, but LP is down for maintenence.
<abattoir> imbrandon, Hobbsee: it is still non-functional now?
<Hobbsee> er, it does do something, but LP is down for maintenence.
<abattoir> "Translate" also does not seem to do anything
<Hobbsee> there was an update for it this morning
<abattoir> oh ok, that explains it
* Hobbsee notes that her to-do list includes a bug to file about it
<nixternal> g'nite
<Hobbsee> night nixternal 
<raphink> Riddell: are you there?
<Hobbsee> raphink: maybe a bit early?  he went to bed at 3am or something crazy
<raphink> oh ok
<raphink> well then I'll wait
<raphink> 3 of my colleagues would like kubuntu CDs
<raphink> and I'm giving a lot here
<raphink> so I'm thinking of asking him to send me a few ...
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> say... a hundred or so if possible
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> yea i gave a TON ( 50 ) out at a trade show saturday 
<imbrandon> was showing it off on my ibook ;)
<imbrandon> on amarok and my ipod
<imbrandon> everyone loved it
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee checks on the progress of amarok.
<Hobbsee> bah
* imbrandon snickers at hobbsee's kponies
* Hobbsee snickers as well
<imbrandon> heh and i get to package it ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you still around?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> building icewm
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon will be arround for awhile 
<crimsun> well I did have to use an example, and you were easy targets
<crimsun> =] 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe
<imbrandon> crimsun, hehe yea ;)
<Hobbsee> debian #351702
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 351702 in ksudoku "Subject: ksudoku: Does not create an item in KDE menu" [Minor,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/351702
<Hobbsee> hi _czessi 
<_czessi> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hum.  that's interesting.
<Hobbsee> kmenu's gone screwy.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: when do we get daily builds of konvi for edgy?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> malone 31923
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31923 in kdepim "kalarm is started in gnome" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31923
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee is very sleepy.
* Hobbsee is finally back in AEST, it seems - tired at 9.20pm.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i fixed amarok :D
<Riddell> woo
<Riddell> in which way?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: now the install mp3 script works, and it installs in /usr/bin, so those other couple of session bugs should be fixed too.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2726 for when main unfreezes.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for the UVF exception for kopete, the changelog is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17990
<Hobbsee> argh, what else was there
* Hobbsee looks at her list again
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, all but two of the kscreensavers work OOTB, which is way better than usual (i think we had less than half working OOTB in dapper)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: your launchpad integration package.  do you want to know about a bug for it now, or file it on launchpad?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what up?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: launchpad integration doesnt use default browser - uses konqueror
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the reason i found so much stuff was cos i had a few hours to kill with no internet connection, waiting for my car to be fixed.
<Riddell> it uses /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<Riddell> you have a car?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes.  i have a car.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why?
* verwilst gets a new company car in a few months
<verwilst> my old one is 4.5 yours, too old for a leasing car ;) ;)
<verwilst> years*
<verwilst> this totally off the record ofcourse :p
<Hobbsee> verwilst: hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, then the setting the browser setting in system settings, kde components, browser, doesnt work properly.
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ sudo update-alternatives --display x-www-browser
<Hobbsee> x-www-browser - status is auto.
<Hobbsee>  link currently points to /usr/bin/konqueror
<Hobbsee> /usr/bin/konqueror - priority 100
<Hobbsee>  slave x-www-browser.1.gz: /usr/share/man/man1/konqueror.1.gz
<Hobbsee> Current `best' version is /usr/bin/konqueror.
<Hobbsee> yeah, system settings, kde components, browser, likely doesnt set that properly
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what does kfmclient openURL http://google.com use?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: firefox, the default browser
<Riddell> so guess we should modify launchpad-integration to use that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: quite likely, yes.  did you want to patch it?
<Riddell> Il ask seb what the best thing to do it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, cool
* imbrandon wants $1,000,000
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, as soon as i modify the script to use a edgy pbuilder also ;)
<imbrandon> w.r.t koversation nightly's
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice, okay.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you should just be able to use edgybuild instead of dapperbuild?  or just change the location of the configfile?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, right now the build env for nightlys is on enterprise not voyager
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right
<imbrandon> but i could add those scripts to enterprise ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<imbrandon> its set to run in ~10 minutes , i'll see if i can modify it before then ( 12 noon utc )
<Hobbsee> cool
* Hobbsee notes that the ksudoku desktop file didnt seem to install.  how bizarre.
<Hobbsee> it did in dapper.
<Hobbsee> and in the changelog they've got it updated, saying that they're installing it.
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<imbrandon> gah , i just noticed , enterprise is still breezy lol, might need to upgrade that one today
<Hobbsee> ouch?  heh
<imbrandon> leaste it wasent horay , heh i tend to just let that server go, its the nfs server ( and i use it to schedule stuff ) heh
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> Riddell, i finaly found a bubbles wallpaper i like ;P now if they would just hue-shift it to purple it would be perfect for edgy ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/KubuntuWallpaperProposals  <-- the first one )
<imbrandon> wonder if kwwii has seen that yet .... probably
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how pretty :)
<imbrandon> hehe yea much nicer than the current bubbles ;)
<imbrandon> and still is kdeish ;P
<Hobbsee> maybe we wont have bubbles this time
<imbrandon> hehe maybe not, but if we do that would be cool imo but i guess its ultimately upto Riddell / kwwii ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: more likely up to the KCC, i expect.
<Hobbsee> and kwwii, of course
<imbrandon> i do like the "glass" look of them though and would fit the images he has on bootsplash.org
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly :)
<imbrandon> well if shifted to purple ;) heh , anyhow enough art for me for now, back to work on something programish
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you can look at and fix the screensavers, if you want.
<imbrandon> hrm sure, let me finish this konv script and the firefox thing
<imbrandon> poor little enterprise, dist-upgrading and its only a 333mhz with 96mb ram ;P
<imbrandon> perfect file server though 4 x 400gb sata drives raid 0 in it ;)
<Hobbsee> cmvo: ping?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh
<imbrandon> dapperbuild sticks the result in ../ right ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it should, but it doesnt
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it actually goes into /var/pbuilder/dapper/result
<imbrandon> kk
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i think pbuilder stopped taking that directory
<Hobbsee> s/directory/switch
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i'm goona modify those later to use the local apt mirror too , i just thought about it and i have a dapper / edgy local apt mirror on enterprise i dident tell you about ;P
<imbrandon> would save hundreds of mb of downloads on deps
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh, true
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi Mez 
<imbrandon> moins Mez
<OculusAquilae> hi Mez 
<Hobbsee> hey Mez 
* Mez runs away
<Mez> too many people
<imbrandon> lol
<OculusAquilae> :)
<Mez> Riddell - when you arriving at LRL ?
* Hobbsee hugs Mez so he cant run away
<Riddell> Mez: dunno, the trains are on strike, I may never get there
<Mez> lol - well you coming down the day before or what?
<Mez> (and I thought you were going in a cat with pickle again ?)
<Riddell> was planning on getting a train
<Mez> who's brining the kubuntu CDs ?
<Riddell> me
<Mez> lol - fair enough - well - I'll see if I can hijack a lappy for the stand
* Hobbsee holds onto her laptop.
* imbrandon just wants a plane ticket to europe ;)
<nixternal> drive!!!
* Hobbsee suspects Riddell cant drive.
* nixternal is talking about imbrandon ;)
<Riddell> I have a licence, although I wouldn't trust myself
<nixternal> he needs herby the love bug so he can drive across the ocean ;)
<Riddell> but no car is the problem there
<Hobbsee> Riddell: really?  i guess you wouldnt really need it where you are...
<nixternal> Riddell: rent you a ferrari or lamborghini...you would make there in no time ;)
<Mez> Riddell: rent one ?
<Mez> Riddell: poke Mark ask if he'll chopper you down there
<Hobbsee> hee
<Hobbsee> *hehe
<Riddell> seaLne: any idea if neuro still has a free seat in his car?
<Mez> Riddell: er - I believe neuro's coming from france
* Hobbsee wonders where they're all going.
<Mez> oh, no - he's on his way back now
<imbrandon> LGL
<Mez> LRL
<Mez> :P
<imbrandon> LRL yea lol
<Hobbsee> i got that much.  that doesnt help me.
<imbrandon> linux radio live , germany
<Mez> UK not germany
<imbrandon> arg /me shuts up now lol i thought it was in germany, thats the dev sprint or something else
<Mez> imbrandon, http://www.lugradio.org/live/2006
<Mez> Riddell: couldnt you get a coach ?
<Hobbsee> ah...
<OculusAquilae> Mez: got my e-mail?
<Mez> to which email addresS?
<OculusAquilae> mez@thekatapult.org.uk
<OculusAquilae> forgot others :)
<Mez> OculusAquilae - leave SVN for now - use bzr
<Mez> whats wrong with the bzr on the server ?
<OculusAquilae> bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of sftp://u39654752-katoculus@thekatapult.org.uk/0.3.x-dev does not exist.
<Mez> hahah
<Mez> thats f**ked up
<OculusAquilae> tvo couldn't connect neither
<Mez> thats because you have it in the root dir of the FTP
<Mez> I'm happy to give you guys access to the root
<Mez> but you'll have to like - change your configs
<Mez> to use
<Mez> sftp://u39654752-katoculus@thekatapult.org.uk/oculus/0.3.x-dev
<OculusAquilae> hm
<imbrandon> heh those usernames look like 1and1 accounts ;P
<Mez> imbrandon, they are
<imbrandon> ;)
<Mez> though when I launch my new site - i'm gonna be having my own server
<imbrandon> imbrandon.com resides on 1and1 but all my other sites are on dreamhost
<imbrandon> he thats why i reconised them
<imbrandon> sudo chown -R buntudot.users pool/
<imbrandon> gah
<jjesse> join #ubuntu-bugs
<jjesse> doh
<Mez> Riddell: so - do you want me to wait till you can get there or just man the stand until you do?
<Riddell> Mez: for what?
<Mez> the KDe stall
* Hobbsee glares at kaffeien.
<Riddell> Mez: wait for what?  stand duty will be shared between me, you, seaLne, dannya and Ben Lamb depending on who doesn't want to watch a talk at the time
<Mez> oh - kk - didnt know there was going to be that many people :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> but you're setting up the stand - arent you ?
<Mez> who's going to man it to start with ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kaffiene, like amarok, only uses xine now, doesnt it?  not amarok?
<Riddell> yes, only xine for kaffeine
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good, so tonio_'s just screwed this up.
<Mez> Riddell: who's setting up the stand ?
<Riddell> Mez: what needs set up?
<Hobbsee> or this is just screwed up anyway.  hmmm.
<Mez> Riddell: I dont know - you tell me - I'm guessing at least the CDs and a Demo lappy
<Riddell> putting CDs onto a table doesn't take long
<Mez> lol
<Mez> it does if you dont have the CDs
<Mez> I can bring some breezy CDs :P
<Mez> (but ubuntu not kubuntu)
<Riddell> that won't go down well on a KDE stand
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> are the Kubuntu CDs the ones that are being sent through shipit ?
<Riddell> yes
<Mez> cool I may have to steal some seeing as mine havent come yey
<Mez> yet *
<jjesse> man pastebin is slow :(
<Riddell> CDs up for testing: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20060718/
<Riddell> CDs up for testing: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060718/
<jjesse> oooo
<jjesse> Riddell: is that the knot-1 disk or just aa daily?
<Riddell> jjesse: it's the candidate knot 1
<nixternal> Riddell: graphics wise, if i was to take screenshots for "Knot 1" and Kubuntu for documentation...would I be safe doing so with "Candidate Knot 1", or should I wait until the first Knot is released?
<nixternal> Riddell: polite poke..imbrandon just tested nixternal@kubuntu.org and he received  (reason: 550 <nixternal@kubuntu.org>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table)
<Riddell> nixternal: yeah, that would be good
<nixternal> sweet
* nixternal fires up vmware
<nixternal> is this cd stable enough to be run outside of vm?
<nixternal> if so, i must might put it on the lappy and run with it
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm not sure how often the kubuntu-membership to e-mail syncing is done, wait a couple of days then we'll complain to the sysadmins
<nixternal> thank you
<Tonio_> hey
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: available to upload latest gwenview ?
<kwwii> hi all
<imbrandon> moins art god ;)
<Tonio_> hey kwwii
<kwwii> Tonio_: hey man, wassup?
<Tonio_> kwwii: hum, nothing special ;)=
<imbrandon> Riddell, wasent there a list of kde packages that needed a dep removed and rebuilt? if so can you point me to that again please
<Tonio_> I'm looking at a kaffeine bug hobbsee reported me....
<Tonio_> kwwii: and you, how is the job going ?
<kwwii> good
<kwwii> busy
<Riddell> Tonio_: it'll need to wait until after Knot 1
<Tonio_> kwwii: I can imagin
<Riddell> imbrandon: /topic
<Riddell> imbrandon: they only need rebuilt
<imbrandon> k
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can see with raphink eventually
<Tonio_> there is no emergency
<raphink> Riddell: are you there?
<Riddell> hi raphink 
<raphink> hi Riddell :)
<Tonio_> hey raphink
<raphink> yop Tonio_
<nixternal> nice edgy wallpaper there ;)
<kwwii> nixternal: where?
<jjesse> check out the relase today :)
<nixternal> the one on Riddell's pre knot release
<jjesse> the daily build
<nixternal> it has big yellow letters
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> raphink did that
<nixternal> Edgy Eft (Early) Development Version
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> have him add a drop shadow and it will own ;)
* nixternal wants to pop them bubbles that kwwii pulled from......
<raphink> thank you Riddell :)
<nixternal> outstanding artwork there raphink on that one ;)
<kwwii> hehe
<raphink> nixternal: heh :) I'm not that bad with gimp
<raphink> lol
<nixternal> hahah
<kwwii> later tonight i will start a wiki page with art stuff for edgy
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> that kubuntu image you posted yesterday was awesome btw kwwii
<kwwii> good to hear that :-)
<nixternal> im gonna get that tattooed on my forehead...im selling my forehead for advertising
<Riddell> which image was that?
<imbrandon> kwwii, hue-shift this first one to purple and it would rock https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/KubuntuWallpaperProposals
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/test-edgy.png
<imbrandon> ROCKIN !!
<abattoir> http://bootsplash.org/test-edgy.png
<abattoir> oh, ok :)
<kwwii> imbrandon: yeah, with a bit of touching up it could be perfect
<imbrandon> dude thats awesome
<nixternal> now those are bubbles
<kwwii> anyway...time for a dinner meeting with a prospective client
<nixternal> +1 imbrandon on the purple shift
<kwwii> have fun
<kwwii> bbl
<nixternal> l8r
<imbrandon> dude that test-edgy.png FREAKIN ROCKS
<kwwii> :-)
<Riddell> ooh, new KTorrent due
<imbrandon> Riddell, do you want these build as i do them or want em to save 5 - 10 and give em to ya all at once ?
<imbrandon> s/to/or
<imbrandon> +1 ktorrent ;P
<Riddell> imbrandon: want what built?
<imbrandon> i'm going down the libgamin0 list
<imbrandon> make sure each builds and uploading
<imbrandon> making
<Riddell> imbrandon: do debdiffs (which should be just a new changelog entry) and put the URL in the table next to the package name on that wiki page
<imbrandon> with just a dch -i ( thats all it needs ya said correct ? )
<imbrandon> kk
<Riddell> assuming it builds
<imbrandon> soudsn good
<imbrandon> right right
<imbrandon> yea i'm building them as i go testing them
<imbrandon> arson is the only ftbs so far
<Riddell> autoconf issue?
<imbrandon> no actualy something in the auto.c i think
<imbrandon> i would have to look again
<imbrandon> i think its a gcc4.1 issue
<Riddell> fun
<Tonio_> Riddell: argh, I asked you on the bad channel.... damn ^^
* Tonio_ puts the ubuntu-devel tab  at the oposite of kubuntu-devel one
<Riddell> I wouldn't describe #ubuntu-devel as "bad" :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<jjesse> man doing online learning is sooooooooo boring
<jjesse> zzzzzzzzzz
<Tonio_> Riddell: not "bad" but I'm not sure it was the better place to ask for advices :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion on this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AnthonyMercatante
<Riddell> Tonio_: "numeric life"?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you say Universe but many of those packages are main
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks lovely
<mornfall> hi
<mornfall> kubuntu-default-settings uses kconfig cascading right?
<mornfall> (don't have kubuntu install handy... need to create a xen domain for it, hmm, hmm)
<imbrandon> Riddell, what version should this goto ? dekorator (0.2fix1-1) dapper; urgency=low  0.2fix1-2 ?
<imbrandon> or 0.2fix1-1ubuntu1
<Tonio_> Riddell: numeric life looks like a very bad word to word translation from french ;)
<seaLne> Riddell: nope sorry have you tried asking him (neuro incase you can't remember what you asked me :)?
<Tonio_> time to eat
* seaLne upgrades his parents to dapper
<imbrandon> Riddell, ok i got a few 7+ uploaded and linked, pluss the FTBS logs for 2 if you wanna look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates , i'm done for a few hours
<imbrandon> erm your probably goin to sleep i can poke someone else about them ;P
<Riddell> mornfall: yes it does
<Riddell> imbrandon: dekorator 0.2fix1-1build1
<imbrandon> ok Riddell ignor the diff for dekorator then , i'll redo that one
<imbrandon> but there are arround 7 more ready for uploads
<Riddell> imbrandon: after the tech board meeting hobbsee should be able to 
<imbrandon> 5 -7 , dident count
<Riddell> do them :)
<imbrandon> ahhh yea /me forgot about that
<imbrandon> heheh
<jjesse> so we should cheer for hobbsee
<imbrandon> i will ( not that my vote coulnts __much__ )
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> counts*
<imbrandon> jjesse, yea ....
<imbrandon> [14:43]  <imbrandon> yup its in 20 minutes , its the one hobbsee is going for motu ;)
<imbrandon> [14:43]  <LaserJock> \o/
<imbrandon> [14:43]  <zul> oh yesh...totoally forgot about that
<imbrandon> [14:43]  <imbrandon> LaserJock, you mean i cants install in /opt/<package> </sarcasim>
<imbrandon> [14:43]  <LaserJock> we need to overwhelm the TB with cheerleading
<imbrandon> [14:43]  <imbrandon> LaserJock, right on
<imbrandon> Riddell, you might skype her about 10 till since she's not online
<imbrandon> cuz it is 20 till 6am there heh
<jjesse> making her wake up early :)
<mornfall> Riddell: you use some tools to prepare it?
<mornfall> or is it hand-crafted?
<Hobbsee> hi mornfall 
<mornfall> hi Hobbsee 
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mornfall: oh good, you're also on my list of people to speak to
<imbrandon> uht oh ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> what's up
* mornfall is busy beating up kde into some shape for fedora core 6 test 2
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> mornfall: did adept_batch install libxine-extracodecs ever exist?
<mornfall> it possibly did...
<mornfall> hmm, it may have gone away in 2.1
* mornfall has completely forgotten about adept_batch
<Hobbsee> mornfall: was more a curiousity question
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee just changed it to use apt instead, seeing as people may be installing amarok from gnome, therefore not having adept - but everyone has apt
<Tonio_> hey mornfall
<mornfall> oh, you mean you won't make amarok depends: adept? :'( :p
<Hobbsee> mornfall: well, i could... :P
<mornfall> if someone feels like helping, it shouldn't be hard to add adept-batch package in ubuntu and depend only on that
<mornfall> i won't add it in debian yet, since it's sort of deprecated anyway :)
<mornfall> but it mostly works
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dont die of shock, i'm actually awake
<Riddell> mornfall: no, it's all hand crafted by taking my ~/.kde and slimming it down to what's needed
<Riddell> and putting this in /etc/kderc
<Riddell> [Directories-default] 
<Riddell> prefixes=/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/
<mornfall> hmm, it's 10 pm around my longitude
<mornfall> Riddell: okey, so it still makes sense to write a tool to distill profile from a given user's home directory :)
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: July 19 2006, 06:02:02
<mornfall> which is what i'm planning to do for fedora 7
<mornfall> it'd be probably useful to share this one
<Riddell> mornfall: sure
<mornfall> i'm also wondering how much sense it makes to have the profiles in kdm/gdm login screen
<mornfall> so the distro-default is selected by default
<mornfall> but to make die-hard kders happy, have a upstream-default profile as an option there
<mornfall> an*
<mornfall> we had that implemented few years back for kalyxo, it was just a haaack :] 
<mornfall> Riddell: do you include the menu-spec xml files in kubuntu-default-settings?
* mornfall notes that kde packages takes awful long to compile...
<mornfall> take*
<Riddell> mornfall: you mean /etc/xdg/menus/ ?
<mornfall> yes
<Riddell> that's in kdelibs
<mornfall> yes, but do you customize that?
<Riddell> mornfall: actually we mess it up in kubuntu by moving it to /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu to not clash with the gnome file
<mornfall> err
<Riddell> it's customised slightly from KDE otherwise
<mornfall> okey
<mornfall> when i have time i'll try to find out if there is a nice way to include that with profile
<Riddell> mornfall: how does fedora do the menu stuff so that both kde and gnome use /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu ?
<mornfall> Riddell: it just uses teh evil gnome one
<mornfall> i believe
<mornfall> which is one of the major annoyances with fedora...
<mornfall> hmm, it ships /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu
<Riddell> yeah, which is what I don't want to do
<mornfall> i just haven't checked lately if it is used
<Riddell> really?  I started a trend
<mornfall> i should boot into fedora kde someday :] 
<Riddell> but doing that goes against the standard and messes up stuff like menu editors unless you patch them
<mornfall> it also ships /etc/xdg.d/kde/menus/applications.menu
* mornfall puts on kde/fc7 todo: fix the xdg mess
<mornfall> 3.2GHz P4 is too slow for kde packaging :\
<Hobbsee> that was lucky, that i got away without my intro...sheesh...
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> well done Hobbsee 
<Riddell> now you can upload all of imbrandon's gamin rebuilds :)
<imbrandon> congrats again Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe
<mornfall> errrr
<imbrandon> hahaha
<mornfall> what are you doing with gamin? :)
<Riddell> mornfall: removing it from all the kde packages
* mornfall dropped libfam from kde in fc6 completely
<mornfall> ah okey
<imbrandon> not using it anymore
<mornfall> --enable-inotify is it
<Riddell> which means everything needs a rebuild so it picks up the new gamin free shlibs
<Riddell> mornfall: yep
<Tonio_> yeah Hobbsee !!!
<mornfall> hmm, how did gamin get into shlibs? O_o
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so just a rebuild, or remove them from the deps as well?
<mornfall> that sounds somewhat un-nice
<Riddell> Hobbsee: just a rebuild will automatically remove it (it was brought in by shlibs from kdelibs but that doesn't have it any more)
<mornfall> well, i'm currently fighting with g++ (GCC) 4.1.1 20060711 (Red Hat 4.1.1-8)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah...right...okay then.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i got a bunch of diffs ( and a few ftbs logs ) on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates
<imbrandon> ;P
<mornfall> ah btw, adept 2.1.1 landed in debian
<mornfall> so when its time, you can sync from there
<imbrandon> nice mornfall ;P
<mornfall> also, adept will land in arklinux in some time, hopefully :) if things work out nicely, as a prerelease with next arklinux
<mornfall> unification++
<Riddell> rocking
<mornfall> and it also means that bero is helping out with it, which is great
<Riddell> what does arklinux use at the moment?
<mornfall> kynaptic
<Riddell> so due for an upgrade then :)
<mornfall> yeah, but they use rpm, so adept wasn't an option until recently
<Riddell> yes
<mornfall> for fedora 7, i'll probably shove adept into fedora extras as well
<mornfall> that could actually mean that majority of distributions get the same package manager on kde :] 
<mornfall> +main
<mornfall> suse is not going to happen i guess
<Hobbsee> sheesh, did i get that really easily or what?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: what did you get? :)
<mornfall> chocolate? cookies? sweets?
<mornfall> wanna share? :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: upload rights?
<mornfall> ah
<Riddell> suse will probably stick with their own messy yast code forever
<mornfall> that's likely
<mornfall> i'm not sure what is going to happen to suse/novell
<Riddell> I heard that was implemented by a student years ago and nobody has wanted to touch it since
<Hobbsee> haha.  why am i not  surprised?
<mornfall> ahw :)
<imbrandon> hahah
<mornfall> okey, it should be probably noted that adept was written by a student too :)
<imbrandon> mornfall, but its updated ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> mornfall: what is apt-index-watcher?
<Riddell> and why is it running?
<mornfall> evil workaround for missing apt post-update hook
<mornfall> that should be fixed in edgy timeline i hope... mvo did some work on the post-update thingy
<mornfall> \o/ smoke links again
<Riddell> it seems to be spamming my /var/log/syslog a lot, first with
<Riddell> Jul 18 20:20:49 ubuntu apt-index-watcher[24553] : SystemException: No such file or directory creating temporary file /v
<Riddell> ar/lib/debtags/vocabulary.idx.U0ZpOZ
<Riddell> and now that I've made that directory with Jul 18 20:31:55 ubuntu apt-index-watcher[24888] : ConsistencyCheckException: Unable to find any vocabulary data
<mornfall> :'(
<mornfall> it should probably depend on debtags
<mornfall> enrico is out of reach
<mornfall> installing debtags could fix that
* Tonio_ hopes Riddell is still there ;) my turn on ubuntu-meeting
<Tonio_> argh
<Riddell> Tonio_: you didn't miss anything
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh.  dont you get what happened to me yesterday
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when do you think i should go for core?
<imbrandon> no gst
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I think they'd excpect you to wait a month or two
<RichJ> hiya gusy
<RichJ> runnin' edgy on the lappy...and it doesn't run hot on this lappy like dapper
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, okay, fair enough.  i'll probably wait till it gets to the poitn of "this is stupid, i need to stop distracting others from their work so much"
<crimsun> Hobbsee: -core requires well thought-out plans. You'll want to get that into /good/ shape before applying.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, good point.  i'll just bug you main people for a while, i think.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: and an intro.  sheesh :P
<crimsun> the intro's not important, just the plan :-)
<crimsun> not that I foresee you having problems getting -core-dev admittance
<Hobbsee> true
<RichJ> Hobbsee: did you do your interview already?
* Riddell bops RichJ for disturbing the meeting at this crutial time
<RichJ> lol...sorry ;)
<Hobbsee> RichJ: yes.  i got it.
<RichJ> congrats!!!
<imbrandon> nixternal, wth was you thinking
<RichJ> i had no clue it was going on
<RichJ> easy now
<RichJ> im not on my main system
<imbrandon> kontact , heh good kde plug ;)
<crimsun> grats Tonio_ 
<imbrandon> congrats Tonio_
<Tonio_> yeah !!!
<RichJ> congrats Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for you help :)
<Tonio_> I'm not a great speaker, so that helped a lot !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: neither, dont worry.  they dont seem to bite.
* Hobbsee now has another person to bug.  excellent.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: plz do :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: please upload all this stuff for me, kthnksbye!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm ending my job on july 27, and I'll have lots of free time to work on kubuntu starting august
<Tonio_> which isn't possible currently, infortunately
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay.  yeah, i get that too :(
<Hobbsee> full time uni, work, and kubuntu keeps me pretty busy :P
<Hobbsee> it's good though
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: my job currently takes me from 8 am to 8 pm, sometimes 9 pm
<Tonio_> and most of the time I'm simply too tired for kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ouch.  yeah
<Tonio_> but that'll change in 10 days so that's cool
<Riddell> Tonio_: but France has a 35 hour working week, that would mean you'd only need to work for 2.5 days a week
<Tonio_> Riddell: france has great difference between theory and true life ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: : simply consider I have a 30 pages documentation to write for tomorrow 9am, and I simply didn't have time to write it...
<uniq> tonio_: i'm moving house, so no time for ipodslave 0.8pre right now. If you've got the time, feel free to package it.
<Tonio_> uniq: thanks for the info, will do
<imbrandon> Tonio_, or if you have no time i could do it ( and test as i use my ipod non stop )
<imbrandon> heh infact thats one i just rebuilt for the libgamin0 lol
<Tonio_> imbrandon I'm on it right now, and then I'm starting my doc.....
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> Tonio_, if your gonna upload i'll take it of my que to upload as all i did was rebuild the old and it wont be needed if your uploading a new version
<kwwii> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas sums up the smaller pieces of the theme ideas (the wallpaper ideas and kdm, are elsewhere)
<Tonio_> imbrandon depends if it builds correctly :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, okie ;)
<imbrandon> lemme know then ;P
<Tonio_> imbrandon sure
<Tonio_> imbrandon hummmmmmmmmmm
<Tonio_> looks like it depends a new lib... libqtpod
<Tonio_> we need to get this one in before we can package ipodslave
<Riddell> isn't that part of ipodslave?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is now splitted in two tarballs
<imbrandon> k i'll upload ( err have Hobbsee do it ) the rebuild then we can look at the new version
<Tonio_> and the second one requires the first
<Hobbsee> aye, but i'm not uploading anything this ealry in the morning.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, hehe yea no worries tonight idf fine ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon will you package the lib (too long for me today) ?
<Tonio_> if you do, plz ping me for revu
<imbrandon> Tonio_, sure
<imbrandon> ok will do
* Tonio_ wishes his last of 10 docs would be written...
<imbrandon> both or just the lib ?
<Tonio_> I hate oleaving a job, since they all want that you write documentations on everything....
<Tonio_> imbrandon well if you can you both, that'd be nice
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yea no probs just wanted to be clear
* imbrandon go's off to have a look
<Tonio_> but before revuing the app, we need to get the lib in to avoid ftbfs
<imbrandon> right
<Tonio_> imbrandon kde-apps page has everything you need
<imbrandon> ok 
* Tonio_ documenting
<Tonio_> latest one...............................................................
<imbrandon> man its 38C outside atm , jez
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice!  i'll swap places :)
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee likes the warmth.
<imbrandon> supose to be hotter tomarrow
<imbrandon> 38 is tooo hot though, i like warm too just not bakin
<Hobbsee> kwwii: WOW!!!
* Hobbsee wants to see *that* in edgy.
<Hobbsee> :D
<kwwii> Hobbsee: thanks :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: they're great!  love the logo and usplash particularly!
<kwwii> wait and see what comes out of this whole thing before you say that :p
<kwwii> planning is a totally different world then realization
<kwwii> but I must say that until now, I am pretty much free to do what I want
<Hobbsee> kwwii: the artworks' not final yet - so you may as well get it in :P
<Hobbsee> kwwii: and why not?  you do a great job
<kwwii> very few other artists are interested in kubuntu, and kde in general, those that are interested work with oxygen
<kwwii> (we have two new guys lately)
<Hobbsee> nice ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> hey kwwii !
<kwwii> howdy Mr. Tonio_
<kwwii> Mr. Mercante
<kwwii> ? is that right ?
<Tonio_> Mercatante ;)
<kwwii> yeah, even more complex than you think, typical french
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> was better than Riddell that generally spells Mercantine :)
<Tonio_> it is italian
<Tonio_> not french
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kwwii> they are assholes too
<kwwii> just kidding
<Tonio_> kwwii: you cannot imagin :)
<RichJ> what is up with the current source.list in the Edgy (Pre) Knot 1?
<RichJ> sources.list as well
<Riddell> RichJ: which installer?
<RichJ> alternate
<RichJ> i apologize as well for the @sched during the meeting...i had lost track of time..and im not on my main system..im in wifi land somewhere
<Hobbsee> RichJ: it's okay, wasnt that much of a problem
<Hobbsee> usually good to check the /topic first though :P
<Riddell> RichJ: dunno, I saw it too, file a bug and Kamion should get to it
<RichJ> ok
<Riddell> RichJ: I'm sure Tonio_ will forgive you :)
<Riddell> ...one day
<RichJ> ya, it seems there is just edgy-security and cd-rom and thats it
<RichJ> hehe
* RichJ apologizes to Tonio_ !!!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, he did get his core-dev, so he should be fairly happy
* RichJ offers Tonio_ ponies!!!
<RichJ> ponies fix everything
<RichJ> Riddell: i will say, edgy is performing better on this lappy then dapper does
<RichJ> also, it doesn't run hot, where as with dapper, the fan doesn't turn on OOTB
<Hobbsee> RichJ: yeah, i noticed that, i think...
<RichJ> i can hear my fan throttle on/off/and speed changes
<RichJ> i don't even remember that when this had windows on it ;)
* Hobbsee has a very sick sounding fan.
<Hobbsee> :P
<RichJ> mine is sick too Hobbsee 
<RichJ> this laptop is old
* Hobbsee hasnt decided what to do when this laptop eventually dies.
<RichJ> i will break down one of these days and get a new one
<imbrandon_> get an macbook ;P
<RichJ> that is probably what i will do
<RichJ> i will wait until around xmas, as that is when mac does their huge sales
<Hobbsee> that's an idea...maybe.
<RichJ> OMG...I CAN GET MACBOOK  via the uni at a discount
* Hobbsee might get a desktop, and ssh in, maybe...
<RichJ> thx imbrandon ;)
<imbrandon_> hehe
<RichJ> $1500
* Hobbsee will likely work on a decent wireless card first.
<RichJ> it is a $200 or $300 discount..can't remember
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, Airport and Airport Extreems work great in linux ;)
<RichJ> PrismII, Orinoco, Athero's...those are the top 3 i believe
<RichJ> ya imbrandon_ but there is no rfmon support, or did you figure that out?
<imbrandon_> AE is PrismII and Airport is Orinoco
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: yeah, but what's available here is a good question.
<imbrandon_> RichJ, yea there is you just cant use the stock orinoco drivers if you wanna crack wep ;)
<RichJ> can you use kismet with it?
<RichJ> airsnort and such will run on almost anything i believe
<imbrandon_> with a patch to the orinoco driver yea
<RichJ> sweet
<RichJ> did you do my orinoco patch howto on the wiki ;)
<imbrandon_> no
<RichJ> hehe
<imbrandon_> i uesd a gentto patch
<imbrandon_> gentoo
* imbrandon_ ducks *
<RichJ> that'll work i guess
<RichJ> lol
<RichJ> heh, i have a "Human" theme on my Kubuntu Edgy lappy
* RichJ has kind of fallen for the 'brown'
<imbrandon_> i should really look at putting that upstream or atleaste in ubuntu
<RichJ> how about kio-sysinfo  ;)
<imbrandon_> i'll get to that someday , after libqtpod and firefox
<imbrandon_> ok leve me be so's i can work ;P
* Hobbsee cracks her whip
<Hobbsee> get working, imbrandon!
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, will you ping me when you eventualy upload those diffs so i can mark them done on the wiki ( or you can heh )
<imbrandon_> LOL
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: sure.
<imbrandon_> kk
* Hobbsee will test build them first, she expects
* Hobbsee is going out today.
<imbrandon_> kk the ones that ftbs i attached a log to
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, if you want they are on voyager in /home/brandon/files/edgy/rebuild/* ( so you dont have to do much but run a rebuild )
<imbrandon_> or however you wanna do it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: right, yeah.
<imbrandon_> but diff's linked on the wiki
<imbrandon_> too
<Hobbsee> yep, right
<RichJ> hey, should bugs be filed against the daily-build knot's?
<RichJ> or should i just create a list as i go and submit them to ya'll ;)
<Riddell> RichJ: what's the problem?
<RichJ> no problem..but as i play around with edgy, im sure im going to run into some things especially on the lappy...
<RichJ> sources.list was actually the only issue so far
<abattoir> Riddell: free?
<Riddell> abattoir: syre
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> RichJ: file away
<abattoir> Riddell: just an update... have almost caught up w/ Kamion
<RichJ> roger that Riddell...
<RichJ> i will assign them all to Hobbsee then ;)
<Hobbsee> RichJ: noooo!
<RichJ> hahah
<Riddell> abattoir: ooh, that's good to hear
<Hobbsee> i've been fixing multimedia apps!
<Hobbsee> well, one.
<Riddell> abattoir: going to make your archive public?
<abattoir> but he is committing vigorously :P . as I said earlier, just an update :)
<abattoir> Riddell: sure, but is it ok if i have the directory structure modified for now?
<abattoir> Riddell: I have all the files in a single directory ad test the prog. w/ the help of a wrapper...
<abattoir> *and
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll modify all the 'imports' when i finish...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did you just upload kaffeine?
<abattoir> if that's ok, i'll upload
<Riddell> abattoir: should be fine
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I wasn't coredev 3 hours ago, but raphink did yes
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, can I do that tomorrow? :P
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: arent we in main freeze, atm, due to knot 1?
<raphink> hehe :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum.... argh, that's possible
<abattoir> Riddell: i need to go see if my superkaramba themes work in edgy now that the gamin stuff has gone ;)
<raphink> that was my last upload for Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> raphink: can you confirm you uploaded it ?
<raphink> well no
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe!
<raphink> actually
<raphink> gwenview was my last upload for TOnio_
<Hobbsee> raphink: well, i'm told it's in the archive
<raphink> a minute before I advised him to go for core-dev tonight
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> [08:02]  *** The channel topic is "Ubuntu Development (not support, even with edgy) | #ubuntu for support and general discussion | #ubuntu-motu for getting involved in development | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Knot-1 freeze in effect - uploads to main frozen, ask Mithrandir for exceptions".
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: raphink ^
<Tonio_> Riddell: what are the consequences if packages have been uploaded today ?
<raphink> Hobbsee: ah :( didn't know that
<Hobbsee> that's why i was waiting on kopete and amarok
<Hobbsee> raphink: :(
<raphink> why is main frozen today?
<Hobbsee> raphink: mithandir wont be happy
<raphink> haha
<Hobbsee> raphink: it's been frozen for a few days - due to knot 1 cd release
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> well this upload of kaffeine is a bugfix imo
<raphink> right Tonio_?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let's see what happens
<Hobbsee> raphink: well, it is, yeah, so no UVF report filed
<Tonio_> raphink: yes, previous package simply didn't work (my fault, I didn't upload the good one to revu)
<raphink> can't do any harm to upload a bugfix if the issue is to prepare a knot cd
<Hobbsee> raphink: on that basis, want to do amarok as well?  /me ducks
<raphink> haha
<raphink> Hobbsee: ask Tonio_ he'll be happy to sponsor I'm sure :)
<Tonio_> raphink: haha !
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> I don't want to be fired after my first main upload :)
<Tonio_> sorry but forget me for this :)
<Hobbsee> hahaha
* Tonio_ prepares a new kdebase upload
<raphink> haha
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: is settings, printers, included in kdebase?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: want to fix that bug while your'e at it?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are there issues with kdeprint still ?
<Tonio_> I didn't test edgy for a few days now
<Tonio_> since I'm heavilly required at work, I need a stable system
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no idea, i havent tried to print anything.  settings, printers, is just in the worng menu - all on it's own
<Hobbsee> yeah, fair enough
* Tonio_ can't wait to finish the work on july 27...
<Tonio_> 6 month of full time availability for kubuntu after this :)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-19
<Tonio_> RichJ: just reading at the log, you are of course already forgiven :)
<Tonio_> raphink: at least the uploads have been accepted ;)
<raphink> yes Tonio_
<Riddell> Tonio_: you'll have no job for six months?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't want to no
<Riddell> abattoir: sure
<Tonio_> it is very complicated, but I'm going in a city where I will never find anything...
<Tonio_> so let's make a baby for my girlfriend to get enough points to be able to leave to another place
<Tonio_> that's the plan :)
<abattoir> Riddell: thanks, that'll give me time to figure out rsync and bzr.
<Tonio_> we need that she gets points
<Tonio_> whe's a teacher, and that's quite complicated in france
<Riddell> Tonio_: no wedding plans?
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably in a few years, but not still no :)
<Riddell> abattoir: search for ddaa's blog on bzr, it explains how to put it all in the supermirror and/or get it listed on launchpad
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: looking at kdeaddons now
<Riddell> abattoir: although I don't know if oem-installer is listed on launchpad
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, will do.
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, baby before marrage seems the wrong way around
<Hobbsee> does to me too, but
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can understand this, but that's commonhere in france now
<Hobbsee> i guess some people like doing it the other way around
<Tonio_> I have a friend of mine who is african
<Tonio_> is parents got married when they were 70 years old
<Hobbsee> wow!
<Riddell> ubuntu's gone all blue
<Hobbsee> Riddell: its' just your eyes, going crazy.
<Tonio_> simply a problem of culture
<Tonio_> baby before marriage is very common in france
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that very different in scotland ?
<Riddell> it would be frowned upon in polite society
<Hobbsee> interesting...
<abattoir> Riddell: i cant seem to find it on LP, should i ask Kamion about it tomorrow?
<Tonio_> well in my view marriage is only a signed paper
<Riddell> it's important especailly if the woman takes a long career break for the baby, then marrage means she gets a share of the guy's pension
<Tonio_> especially when you know 50% of the people are splitting up after this
<Riddell> abattoir: I think he just puts it on a webserver, in which case you can do the same, do you have a suitable webserver?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no need to be married for this in france
<Tonio_> we have another thing that is equivalent to marriage, called "pacs"
<abattoir> Riddell: i have the one you gave me, muse.19inch.net :)
<Riddell> abattoir: perfect
<abattoir> Riddell: I hope i can use it till the end of SoC, i'll find a host after that...
<Tonio_> Riddell: it gives the equivalent rights than getting married
<Riddell> abattoir: yeah, that's fine
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you that?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> in fact marriage in now just a matter of culture in france, but the technical thing is more "pacs" than marriage
<Hobbsee> oh no, who's broken down now....
<Tonio_> it is especially usefull for gays, since pacs is allowed for them too
<Tonio_> and as marriage is **very** expensive, I prefer to wait and make a great party with all of my friends in a few years
<Hobbsee> poor dad.
<Hobbsee> he broke down on a major freeway, in peak hour traffic.
<RichJ> heh, tell um to call my daughter's god mother...she'll come pick um up
<RichJ> they are greek..and talk really weird..it is a combo greek+aussie accent
<RichJ> my daughter speaks greek fluently and has a hard time understanding
<Hobbsee> heh
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> sleep well
<Hobbsee> is there any point in updating knetworkmanager?
<Riddell> sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why would i be having trouble building it from svn?  or is it really building, but not obviously updating
* Hobbsee grabs a build log
<Riddell> I don't follow
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm using the script found http://en.opensuse.org/Projects/KNetworkManager to get the source from svn.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/XesMjm87.html is the build log
<Riddell> it seems to think nothing needs compiled
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, and i'm not sure why
<Riddell> "Checked out revision 563954." that would have files above it if anything had changed
<Hobbsee> it didnt even do a compile in the first svn revision i grabbed
<Hobbsee> odd
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: uploading
<imbrandon> all of them ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no, just kdeaddons
<Hobbsee> havent tested the others yet
<imbrandon> heh ok
<Hobbsee> whee...slow upload.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are there lots of changes in knetworkmanager ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: Successfully uploaded packages.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'm not sure, probably not that many...
<Tonio_> because I was waiting for 0.1 to be released to update the package
<Hobbsee> based on the commit messages
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's the reason I didn't at the moment
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah right, okay.  i was only playing with it cos my wifi card wasn tworking :P
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the status of kio-locate?
* Hobbsee will have to go back to an old ndiswrapper
<Tonio_> Riddell: still searching for a solution
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the problem?
<Tonio_> I was about to contact upstream
<Tonio_> Riddell: a very strange and weird build issue with scons
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaik, it has to be fixed upstream, but I don't know scons enought to patch it myself
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> shame tvo seems to have left us
<uniq> imbrandon: did you do libqtpod and ipodslave? 
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is a very rare issue (5 or 6 results in google)
<imbrandon> uniq, was working on it now
<imbrandon> uniq, unless you have it done
<imbrandon> ;P
<uniq> imbrandon: i have libqtpod done.. (not tested). if you want it.. 
<imbrandon> ok
<Tonio_> but there are people that have found the solution for other apps, so I'l send a few mails and wait for a response, especially from upstream
<Hobbsee> if anyone's thinking of stealing my ktrack, dont bother.  kpowersave and powersave are on REVU, if someone wants to fixed my broken versions.
<Hobbsee> breakfast time.
<imbrandon> uniq imbrandon@kubuntu.org please
<imbrandon> or a link hehe ( i'm on the lappy atm )
<uniq> imbrandon: i'll put it on the web.. hang on.
<imbrandon> ok
<RichJ> brown.freenode.net/#kubuntu-devel    <-- in irssi, really quick, how can i shrink that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll let ou know, but I hope to have a working package in 2 or 3 days
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: concerning the wifi, I'll come soon with a kwlan package, which you should have a look at
<Tonio_> seems to work pretty nicelly
* Tonio_ really hates scons.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: only thing I can confirm is that build fails with both mini-scons and the standalone scons, in any version
<Tonio_> the point is I'm sure it works for upstream since I don't see a developper releasing something that fails to compile out of the box...
<Tonio_> that's why it is probably better to contact him
<RichJ> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misc/tmp/edgy1.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: can \sh have a look maybe ? I think he is pretty good with python and scons
<Tonio_> \sh_away: if you read this when you're back... :)
* Tonio_ beds
<Tonio_> I have to wake up at 4 am to finish the doc.....
<Riddell> I'm sure \sh_away would love to look at kio-locate
<imbrandon> RichJ, that desktop logo looks like something my daughter would teeth on
<RichJ> haha ya
<RichJ> ubuntu cristal
<uniq> imbrandon: libqtpod is at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/libqtpod/ - not tested, not uploaded, just made. :)
<uniq> now, i'm going to bed. nite.
<imbrandon> uniq, gnight , thanks
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ooh, nice, does it do WPA?
* Hobbsee pokes Seveas with the long pointy stick
* Seveas shoves said stick up Hobbsees noseew
<Seveas> nose*
* Hobbsee kicks Seveas 
<Riddell> no voilence around here please
<Hobbsee> Riddell: even for Seveas?  but he deserves it!
<uniq> imbrandon: noticed a little problem with libqtpod.. on line 39 in debian/rules, change "usr/include/qtpod/" to "usr/include/libqtpod/"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're reminding me of your "children, children" line from a few weeks ago :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: you either didnt set up your apt mirror, or it's not working
* Hobbsee updates imbrandon_'s machine for him.
<imbrandon_> i dident set it up yet for edgy, its still syncing ( 22+gigs of downloads  )
<imbrandon_> updating what ? heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: voyager
<Hobbsee> ah, fair enough
* Hobbsee updates the base tarball first
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: did you see if the first two had hit yet?
<freeflying> morning all
<imbrandon_> moins freeflying
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying, jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> good morning
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, looks like bibletime is all that came accross -changes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: cool, and kdeaddons?
<imbrandon_> dunno still looking
<imbrandon_> dont see it though
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: search for imbrandon?
<Hobbsee> awwww...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: yeah, right.  damn.
<Hobbsee> Rejected:
<Hobbsee> Signer is not permitted to upload to the component 'main' of file 'kdeaddons_3.5.3-0ubuntu4.dsc'
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: you'll have to poke Ridd*ell, rap*hink or Ton*io_ for that.
<crimsun> or me.
<Hobbsee> or crimsun 
<crimsun> do you have free rein to upload kde despite main being frozen for K-1?
<crimsun> you -> kubuntu devs
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no
<Hobbsee> crimsun: not for main
<crimsun> so main's frozen for kde, too? ok.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i was told "main is frozen, dont touch"
<Hobbsee> i believe so
<crimsun> right, that's my understanding, but edubuntu and xubuntu have exceptions
<crimsun> (as long as nothing touches ubuntu)
<crimsun> we wait, then
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah...okay then...i'd have to ask on that one
<robotgeek> hmm, we are frozen for edgy already?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: no, just for flight 1 cd
* robotgeek has been away from the scene
<Hobbsee> s/flight/knot/
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: so i saw.  i got motu, this morning :)
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: congrats!
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: :)
<crimsun> robotgeek: yeah dude, we're frozen, we're releasing edgy this weekend and swapping codebase to use Vista next week.
* Hobbsee goes off to have breakfast.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<robotgeek> crimsun: i wouldn't expect anything less :)
<RadiantFire> fun...
<imbrandon_> vista ? i thought it was vista+1
<crimsun> well let's not push into duke nukem forever territory
<imbrandon_> sabdfl should name edgy+1 <something> vista , just to see ms crawl
<RadiantFire> oh, but whats his name pledged to neve rhave a delay as long as vista...
* Hobbsee turns into an icicle again.
<RadiantFire> why turning into icicle?
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: very cold
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ouch, w.r.t. boson-base - did you ever run lintian on it?
<Lathiat> i seem to recall boson-base was quite terrible comign from debian
<Lathiat> tho ic ould be wrong
<imbrandon> i did nothing but rebuild them as riddell said ;P feel free to do whatever 
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: yeah, it is.  cvs dirs all over the place.
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: do i care about removing all the cvs stuff, or what?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, poke upstream to clean it up also then ;)
<imbrandon> ehheheh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: go for it  :P
* Hobbsee is just a mere uploader.
<imbrandon> heh 
<imbrandon> ok Hobbsee ping my other self in a pm about the package comments please and i'll get to them when i get back upstairs ( can see now that i'm gonna have to start a todo list )
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: okay.  your dekorator patch is fubar'd
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: for some reason, you've modified config.guess and config.sub
<imbrandon> no thats something else
<crimsun> are you guys aware of filterdiff(1)? :-)
<imbrandon> the tar gz isnt what .... welll i said skip that one anyhow \
<imbrandon> filterdiff? no
<Hobbsee> crimsun: nope?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: you did?  right.
<Hobbsee> i must have missed that
<imbrandon> yea , well i thought i told you, might have been someone else but yea
<imbrandon> skip that one
<crimsun> config.{guess,sub} can be filtered out of a diff.gz
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> crimsun, do tell ;P
<crimsun> if debian/rules has references to them, it's assumed that you build-dep on autotools-dev anyhow
<crimsun> in which case any diff for config.{guess,sub} is pretty redundant
<imbrandon> hrm ok brb afkish
* Hobbsee starts on kbiff, and wokrs her way down
<Hobbsee> er, imbrandon_ you twit...
<imbrandon_> ...
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee,  ??
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: libgamin0's a dep, not a build dep.
<Hobbsee> well, it's no longer either, i guess, but it never was a build dep :P
<imbrandon_> i said so it dosent build dep on not as a build dep
<imbrandon_> .............. /me gos back to what he was doing
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<imbrandon_> also from Riddell's wiki ( where i got it from ) : After Knot 1, assuming we decide to keep not using Gamin we need to rebuild these packages so they don't build-dep on libgamin0
<imbrandon_> ;P
<imbrandon_> anyhow really afk now
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal_ 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ah, interesting.  that really should say that they depend on libgamin0.
<Hobbsee> doesnt matter that much
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee, congrats on earlier today :)
<jjesse> afk 
<Hobbsee> jjesse: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: repeat after me.  we are developing for edgy, not dapper.
* Hobbsee slaps self.
<Hobbsee> idiot.
* Hobbsee repeats herself a couple of times, and tries to remember.
<Hobbsee> i blame being cold.
<jjesse> we are developing for edgy :)
<jjesse> why is someone wanting dapper stuff?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: no, i'm just being an idiot.  twice.
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> you were up early that's why :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: actually, x3.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ah...is that the problem...yes...
<Hobbsee> jjesse: although the first time i didnt realise the package was in main, so it came back REJECTED.
<Hobbsee> the other two i tried uploading to dapper.
<jjesse> bummer
<jjesse> so what new rights do you have now?  the ability to upload to main or ?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: just to universe
<Hobbsee> jjesse: the meeting log's quite amusing :P
<jjesse> grin i saw most of it, i'll have to read what i missed later
<jjesse> does that mean you are an motu or ?  a little confused on how that works
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah, i'm a MOTU
<Hobbsee> core dev people are the ones who can upload to main, MOTU to universe
* Hobbsee is a Master.
<jjesse> do i have to refer to you as mistress Hobbsee now?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: no.  you may refer to me as Queen Hobbsee.
* jjesse bends one knee to his new queen
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee isnt interested in being a mistress.
<jjesse> grin
<Hobbsee> hiya abattoir_ 
<abattoir_> hello Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: how's doco going?  seeing as you werent at the meeting yesterday?
<jjesse> doc is going slow, not much to update agains yet :)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: congratulations, btw :)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: thanks :)
<jjesse> but now that there is a daily cd out there we can start documenting against the changes, and we also have built up quite the group to go after a switching from windows to ubuntu (and making schanges for kuubntu
<Hobbsee> jjesse: nice :)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: isn't it like 12pm there or something?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah, midday
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: whatever's creating those extra pbuilder dirs on your system is very annoying.
<nixternal> adept is broken in edgy?
<abattoir> nixternal: for me, in amd64, i had to remove it in order to continue, so yes.
<abattoir> continue the upgrade that is
<nixternal> ya, it says that db is broke
<nixternal> OOo 2.0.3 getting packaged for edgy?
<nixternal> OK Dev's, this is what i would like to see for Knot 1 Documentation 'Release Information'
<nixternal> I want to know what is in Knot 1 that is huge!!!  Like, what does it have that will make a person go 'Oh Wow Edgy Is Gonna Rock', now don't project the future knots, but what is in knot 1
<nixternal> i have .... 2.6.17 kernel...kde 3.5.3 (nothing else yet ;))...Amarok 1.4.1...what else is in front of me that everyone should know about that makes the Kubuntu Edgy Knot 1 release kick @$$
<DaSkreech> Well Xen sold out
<mornfall> what? :)
<mornfall> Domain-0                           0     1750     2 r----- 145514.7
<DaSkreech> http://www.xensource.com/partners/microsoft_resources.html
<crimsun> that's not selling out
<mornfall> yeah
<crimsun> remember they're a technology company that specialises in virtualisation. It makes sense to offer interoperability with MS.
<mornfall> that's just that MS will be potentially shelling out $$$ for hypervisor know-how
<vinboy> i'm worry that Microsoft will but linux and kde one day
<vinboy> *buy
<mornfall> it's not like they could
<mornfall> silly boy
<mornfall> as for MS
<mornfall> they want linux to run as guest on windows
<mornfall> so they can keep domain 0
<mornfall> eh eh
<mornfall> betas in second half of 2007 ah ah
<vinboy> they could if they want to
<DaSkreech> vinboy: No they couldn't
<vinboy> they can hire army to kill all the linux & kde programmers and take over
<DaSkreech> vinboy: No they couldn't
<vinboy> but they risk going to jail
<DaSkreech> mornfall: What would  they gain by having Linux supported by Microsoft?
<mornfall> for MS? or for linux?
<crimsun> DaSkreech: it's all about integration for management
<DaSkreech> For MS
<crimsun> yes
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Yeah but if Microsoft already have a Virtualization program what do they want Xen for?
<crimsun> in any case, this is step /forward/, not a regression
<mornfall> being able to run the better os while keeping the control, that's points for MS :-)
<DaSkreech> A step forward would be having MS stuff virtualized on top of a dom0 linux
<mornfall> DaSkreech: that already works -- you just need a new intel cpu
<crimsun> DaSkreech: MS isn't dumb. They have a number of reasons for licensing the tech, the least of which is recognising their core strengths.
<crimsun> Ray Ozzie is not an idiot.
<DaSkreech> I know why they would want to have Linux on MS :) thats obvious
<DaSkreech> I don't know why they are supporting it
<crimsun> again, Ray Ozzie is not an idiot.
<DaSkreech> And then with Virtualized Linux servers on top of A Microsoft server
<mornfall> well, dom0 is in charge
<mornfall> and MS loves to be in charge
<mornfall> that's about it i guess :))
<mornfall> of course, from the actualy sober perspective
<mornfall> it's the actual workhorse systems that matter
<mornfall> which would be linux in that scenario
<DaSkreech> As I said I know why MS wants linux to run on top of a Microsoft server
<mornfall> if anyone of you ever worked with LPAR
<DaSkreech> A license is a license 
<mornfall> the management console thing is just a very limited unixy system
<DaSkreech> The interest in virtualized linux and then supporting it I don't get
<DaSkreech> Anyway when Xen gets around to supporting the virtualized AMD's I'll look again
<mornfall> virtualized amd's? amd got around to catch up? :P
<crimsun> mornfall: there's extensive work in that work (upcoming) from big blue and the hat
<mornfall> it already works with intel.....
<mornfall> which hat
<crimsun> red hat
<mornfall> i haven't noticed that
<crimsun> (speaking of both the bolts and the management consoles)
<mornfall> but, well
<mornfall> anyhow, --> offic
<mornfall> e
<mornfall> laters
<vinboy> anyone using 64bit distro here?
<abattoir> vinboy: I am
<vinboy> abattoir: do u find any specific problem?
<abattoir> vinboy: apart from the usual... nothing ;)
<abattoir> the usual being lack of proper support for stuff like flash, java
<abattoir> however if you are prepared to invest time, there are workaraounds
<vinboy> ah... ok
<vinboy> wat advantage does 64bit OS has over the 32bit?
<vinboy> is it worth the effort?
<abattoir> vinboy: for example you can setup a 32-bit chroot to make certain things which dont work in 64-bit
<abattoir> vinboy: people say its hard to notice for setup w/ less than 2gigs of ram
<abattoir> vinboy: but tbh, i do find it a bit faster than 32-bit
<abattoir> vinboy: whether it is worth the effort, is dependent on you... i guess. :)
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Are nearly all the repos also mirrored with 64 bit packages?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i think almost all the packages, which can be packaged are available...
<DaSkreech> ok
<abattoir> certain stuff like wine dont work natively, afaik, hence package doesnt exist
<vinboy> oh ok
<vinboy> few weeks ago ppl have been talking about 64bit ubuntu is trash
<abattoir> vinboy: well, i definitely would disagree with that?
<vinboy> :)
<abattoir> *!
<abattoir> and i'd also like to know what they mean by 'trash' ? :P
<abattoir> one of the advantages w/ Ubuntu is that almost all the packages in i386 are also available(like DaSkreech was asking). I have used Mandriva 64-bit and the lack of packages was a major gripe there.
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i think i didnt understand you properly there.. were you asking if all the mirrors which have 32-bit packages have also 64-bit ones?
<DaSkreech> no
<abattoir> oh ok.
<mornfall> 64bit os => gentoo effect
<mornfall> it was enough work that you really want to believe it was worth something :)
<nixternal> Riddell: Kamion applied the fixes to the sources.list issue with the daily build and has uploaded the changes
<vinboy> where can I get nice wallpaper for kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> kde-look.org
<DaSkreech> Or use GHNS
<vinboy> GHNS?
<DaSkreech> Get hot new stuff
<DaSkreech> When you are setting your wallpapaer under the little monitor there is a button that says get new wallpaper
<DaSkreech> Click it
<vinboy> ic.. thanks
<vinboy> tat is so handy
<DaSkreech> yUP
<vinboy> my Xorg keep increasing it mem usage, now it is at 121mb
<vinboy> is that normal?
<mornfall> xrestop
<mornfall> could be kicker leaking pixmap mem
<mornfall> dcop kicker '' restart
<mornfall> if that is the case
<mornfall> wallpapers eat into x memory as well :))
<mornfall> transparent konsole too
<mornfall> about anything that deals with biggish pixmaps is mem-expensive
* mornfall doesn't have wallpaper, transparency in konsole or anything like that... got better uses for my ram
<vinboy> how do I check?
<vinboy> i did the dcop kicker but the mem doesn't reduce
<vinboy> must be something wrong
<omeow> vinboy, you could launch ksysguard and filter on memory.
<vinboy> thank you
<vinboy> does anyone what fonts this screenshot is using? they look good http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/images/accounts1.png
<vinboy> is there a channel for genbuntu?
<Riddell> what's that?
<vinboy> gentoo+ubuntu
<vinboy> ubuntu's package management with gentoo's compile-from-source
<vinboy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208595
<Riddell> yuch
<freeflying|away> Riddell: 18's iso can be installed well
<Riddell> freeflying|away: desktop or alternate?
<Riddell> freeflying|away: powerpc?
<freeflying|away> alternate for i386
<Riddell> cool, thanks
<freeflying|away> :)
<Riddell> yay for nixternal doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Kubuntu/Edgy/Knot1
<Riddell> nixternal: Printers in the k-menu is actually a bug :)
<Riddell> nixternal: you might want to mention the launchpad integration (Help menu items)
<freeflying|away> Riddell: how about the kprinter, I still can't make it work
<Riddell> freeflying|away: not at all?
<Riddell> freeflying|away: local printer?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: samba print
<Riddell> ah, more tricky
<Riddell> freeflying|away: so you're trying to print to a printer on a windows machine?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: ya, but can't make it work
<Riddell> does it work from gnome?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: never used gnome  :)
<omeow> vinboy, looks like dejavu sans or nimbus sans perhaps.
<vinboy> thanks omeow 
<Riddell> imbrandon_: who uploaded ipodslave?
<Riddell> oh, it's not in main, silly me
<freeflying|away> Riddell: when will main un-freeze?
<Riddell> freeflying|away: looks like Knot will be out today, so in a few hours
<freeflying|away> Riddell: edgy enable use bitmap fonts defaut now?
<Riddell> freeflying|away: I don't know, antialiasing seems to be broken in KDE for some reason however
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> I think I have found a problem with the installer at least with the alternate.
<MrFaber> Somebody have choosen shadow as username but he couln't login after installation. It seems that ubuntu or maybe linux has a group shadow per default so this might be the problem. I think that the installer should check which usernames/groups are already in use.
<vinboy> how do I set background color for gtk applications?
<omeow> Why does superkaramba depend on xmms?
<allee> omeow: check changelog. It should be mentioned there.  A look in upstream README is also a good idea
<allee> ^^ changelog.Debian is you have it installed
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya
<imbrandon> quick question, if there a way in kds to make the ipod icon ( the one made on the desktop when a ipod is connected ) open ipod:/ in konq and not /media/<mount> ?
* imbrandon was just looking at the way knoppix and suse does it and thought it was a good idea
<Riddell> they have a patch
<Riddell> on the whole I'd expect people to use amarok rather than ipod:/ but amarok needs you to manually mount and unmount which is totally unintuitive
<imbrandon> yea exactly
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> would it be worth looking at including the patch in edgy ? i think it would add a bit of polish
<imbrandon> since it does add the icon to the desktop i would think it would be only logical to be able to transfers songs etc
<Riddell> it would need ipodslave in main
<imbrandon> leaste thats what i expected when i opened it hehe
<Riddell> and it would need to not get in the way of amarok
<imbrandon> yea thats what i thought, thats why i was asking, since it would have to be installed
<imbrandon> hrm ok i'll test it a bit over the next day or so and see how it go's wont be hard as i use my ipod and amarok alot
<imbrandon> if it does work out is it possible to get ipodslave promoted ?
<imbrandon> ( IE before sept 7 )
<Riddell> sure, you just need to write a main inclusion report
<Riddell> but if there's a new version of ipodslave being packages best wait until that's in
<imbrandon> yea  i'm packin it hehe
<imbrandon> 0.8pre1
<imbrandon> Tonio_, said i could dso it he dident have the time, then he was gonna revu it
<imbrandon> anyhow okies, /me goes back to workin on stuff , thanks Riddell
<imbrandon> Riddell, btw did you see ipod linux booting with the kubuntu logo on my ipod ;P http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/kubuntu_on_ipod_nano.jpg
<Riddell> yes, very cool
<Hobbsee> hi all
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon!
<Hobbsee> does someone know what the latest version of kat is, and whether it's any more stable than 0.6.3?  Riddell?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kat is sleeping, strigi is the current promise
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, okay.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i swear i'm such a moron today :(
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: have you test kchmviewer on ppc, can it work?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: i have no access to any ppc
<Riddell> freeflying|away: have you tried kmail on powerpc in edgy?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: it work one week ago, but now , I don't know, for my ibook was sent to apple for repair the HDD  :)
<idrivel> freeflying|away, i hava some quewtions.
<idrivel> freeflying|away, plz enter #ubuntu-cn
<Hobbsee> yay.  second try at kconfigure works.
* Hobbsee is such a moron.
<Hobbsee> hiya imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> whee.  kdar gets an upload.
<Hobbsee> s/upload/update
<imbrandon> heya
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<jjesse> i hate my work computer
<imbrandon> grrr
<imbrandon> heya jjesse
<imbrandon> i'm hating my home computer atm ;P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jjesse> hello imbrandon
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: which one, and what's it doing?
<imbrandon> cant get dam dual monitors working even though the kde display setting say that it is
<imbrandon> voyager
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, see look http://imbrandon.sytes.net/display.png
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> kde says they are both there, but the second monitor is "off"
<imbrandon> well not displaying anything
* imbrandon heads to #kubuntu to see if anyone knows the problem
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: fun?
* Hobbsee keeps going thru all the packages that need upgrading, and the broken ones.
<jjesse> can someone look at bug #14945 the last comment i made was if this person was having a problem with the issue in dapper, but i don't know if it is part of a bigger issue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14945 in kdeutils "klaptopdaemon triggers hibernate in incorrect manner" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/14945
<Hobbsee> !info libdar-dev edgy
<ubotu> libdar-dev: Disk ARchive: Development files for shared library. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.3.0-4 (edgy), package size 835 kB, installed size 2928 kB
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i tested out hibernate/suspend today :)
<jjesse> does it work good?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: can you help me on the bug i just posted?  what status should i put it as ?
* Hobbsee is looking
<Hobbsee> jjesse: kld's getting replaced in edgy anyway.
<Riddell> jjesse: it can probably be closed
<freeflying> jjesse: recommend using kpowersave  :)
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you got a minute?
<jjesse> so flag it as closed, fixed in edgy ? or fixed in dapper?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: always for you
* Hobbsee smiles.
<Riddell> jjesse: fixed in dapper
<jjesse> thanks Riddell
<hungerW> Suspend to RAM worked on my thinkpad for about 8h since somewhere halfway through the dapper release cycle.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: two things.  is it worth requesting a sync to fix http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=378431
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 378431 in libdar-dev "Subject: libdar-dev is not installable" [Important,Closed]  
<Hobbsee> or just patch it here?
<freeflying> Riddell: will we use powersave defaultly in edgy?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: powersave, with a new frontend, according to the specs.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if it's not a new upstream version then requesting a sync should be the best way
* Hobbsee is very interested in tesint that front end.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, cool.  and i can do that myself now, yay!
<hungerW> Riddell: Oh nice, especially since kpowersave can be tricked easily into using pmi;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: second question, how should i version kopete, so that the source kopete deb overwrites the kopete deb from kdenetwork?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'd go for  3.5.4kopete0.12.1-0ubuntu1
<jjesse> anyone having any problems w/ me marking bug #15451 as fix released (working for me in dapper)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15451 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu / KDE SMB network error using openoffice word docs" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/15451
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, okay then.  what happens with the 3.5.4 packages then? automatically rewritten?
<Hobbsee> cmvo: you around today?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'll just make sure not to make kopete packages with kde 3.5.4
<Hobbsee> doesnt look like it.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, cool.
<cmvo> Hobbsee:  Hi!
<freeflying> jjesse: this seemed fixed already
* Hobbsee adds it to her todo list
<hungerW> jjesse: I wouldn't close the bug without feedback.
<Hobbsee> cmvo: i redirected your screensaver bug.
<omeow> puhleeeeeez sneak these patches in; http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/xinerama
* omeow giggles.
<jjesse> freeflying: that's what i thought as i'm not having any problems as i reported a lot of the problems :)
<hungerW> jjesse: Dapper has huge problems with suspend/resume in my experience...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you want to write the UVF exception report for that, too?  i found the changelog...
* Hobbsee would say "test all hibernate/suspend stuff on edgy"
<cmvo> Hobbsee: I've read it, didn't have any time to reply. So, in edgy to different screensavers don't work...
<Hobbsee> cmvo: yeah, i tested them all out quite thoroughly :P
<hungerW> Hobbsee: I doubt that it will help to write yet another bugreport about my problem:-(
<Hobbsee> hungerW: no, i expect not, but kernels seem to make a difference with suspend/hibernate stuff.
<Hobbsee> which is kinda nice - my suspend finally works, as long as i modprobe -r ndiswarpper first
<hungerW> Hobbsee: Yeap... but since the current edgy kernels do not even manage to boot without going Ooops that is somewhat hard to test:-)
<Hobbsee> hungerW: when did that occur?
<Riddell> omeow: do you know anyone who could test them?
* Hobbsee is in edgy now.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: for what?
<jjesse> hungerW: i have a version of edgy running from the last daily cd i downloaded
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for kopete, sorry.
<cmvo> Hobbsee: I downloaded the 0718 iso, but haven't gotten arount to try it.
<omeow> Riddell, me if I could install it on Kubuntu.
<hungerW> Hobbsee: And my problem is the button module not getting unloaded anymore... that works fine, but waking up the laptop triggers a shutdown right after resume...
<Hobbsee> cmvo: ah cool.  i just dist-upgraded
<Hobbsee> hungerW: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> hungerW: oh, that darned bug.
<omeow> Riddell, Sho_ might be able to try it out too.
<omeow> Haven't asked though.
<hungerW> Hobbsee: kernel oops? Had that with all 2.6.17 kernels from ubuntu so far.
<Hobbsee> hungerW: ouch, okay then.
* Hobbsee has been lucky, clearly.
<Riddell> omeow: OK, I'll try and get them in if you promise to test and let me know how they work
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I did e-mail mdz with an UVF exception request, no response yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah right, okay.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: whee.  how long does it take for p.d.o to be updated with the latest debian packages?
<omeow> Riddell, you have my word. But I will be needing instructions on how to get the test packages installed on my machine.
<omeow> Will it be test packages or edgy source that I need to compile?
<Riddell> omeow: I'll just put it into edgy
<omeow> Just tell me when.
<Riddell> not today I'm afraid
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you're going thru buglists?
<omeow> Riddell, I wasn't expecting it today. I meant in general. 
<jjesse> Hobbsee: when i have a second @ work while i'mwaiting for things to load
<jjesse> it is a hug day after all :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: cool.  amarok buglist needs some love :)
* Hobbsee noticed it, as she fixed some of the bugs
<omeow> hmmmm amarok bugs.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: see also http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=115144677527998&w=2
* omeow goes read the list.
<jjesse> Hobbsee: going to start at the bugs that i'm subscribed to first and see what are waiting for responses or stil need more info etc
<Hobbsee> jjesse: leave the ones that i've marked as "fix committed" as is - i havent got that package uploaded yet.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: cool, okay.
<Hobbsee> omeow: thanks :)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: will do :)
<omeow> For what?
<Hobbsee> omeow: amarok buglist
<omeow> Thanks for reading? :)
<omeow> dear christ... 639 bugs.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: very cool
<Hobbsee> omeow: what?  not in amarok, surely...
<omeow> Uh yes.
<omeow> http://tinyurl.com/z3mec
<Hobbsee> omeow: no, not them.  i meant the ones on launchpad
<Hobbsee> although a lot of them should be fixed in the newer releases too
<omeow> Oh ok.
<omeow> I always look at the bko
<Hobbsee> omeow: yeah, true.  that's a good place to look as well.  i was actually meaning our launchpad version, and triage, and file the upstream bugs upstream.
* Hobbsee wonders if it's worth bothering to update kde-systemsettings.
<hungerW> damn is aptitude SLOW! I am using it for the first time now since debfoster is deprecated:-(
<Hobbsee> hungerW: what happened to apt?
<hungerW> Hobbsee: I need something like debfoster that kicks out unnecessary cruft when deinstalling. The last debfoster deb had a notice that you should use aptitude if you wanted that feature.
<Hobbsee> hungerW: ah, right, yes.
<Hobbsee> right, that's got some more of the libgamin fixes done.
<Hobbsee> and now i've noticed that they're not separated into universe and main.
<Hobbsee> okay, bedtime.  i've only been up for around 20 hours.
<Hobbsee> night Riddell, everyone else
<jjesse> night queen Hobbsee
* jjesse drops to one knee as the queen leaves
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee looks for a pretty crown or something :)
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
<imbrandon> gnight gurl
<imbrandon> err yea
<nixternal> haha Riddell, the menu thing will be noted as a bug, however i kind of like it there ;)
<nixternal> i will check out launchpad integration here in a little bit..thanks for the info !!!
<Riddell> nixternal: I've added a screenshot to the Knot1 page
<Riddell> nixternal: you could also add a section on KDE 3.5.3
<nixternal> cool beans
<nixternal> i am working on it as we speak
<nixternal> i forgot to add a header on it last night
<jjesse> nixternal: have you checked w/ mgalvin to make sure you are using the template that he used for the dapper flights?
<jjesse> afk lunch itme :)
<nixternal> im following his template from the list of pages he has done in the past...i will contact him and see if he as an exact template or what not right now ;)
<Riddell> Lathiat: what's the best order for hosts: in /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<Lathiat> uh
<Lathiat> http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/nss-mdns/#documentation
<Riddell> hmm, we have an old version of libnss-mdns
<jjesse> bug #17735 appears it can be marked fixed released for dapper as there is information in /usr/lib/mime/packages can someone correct me if i'm wrong on this?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 17735 in meta-kde "kde packages install nothing in /usr/lib/mime/packages" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/17735
<Riddell> jjesse: you seem to be right
<jjesse> wahoo three bugs down today :)
<Riddell> go jjesse!
<jjesse> i love it when no one responds to questions when you ask for follow-up: bug #19311
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19311 in kubuntu-default-settings "dpkg errors on install" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/19311
<Tonio_> hi all
<_Sime> Tonio_: Hi,
<Tonio_> let's find this kio-locate build error...
<Riddell> ooh, _Sime's back
<_Sime> i've been away on vacation, and I'll be going again for a few days starting tomorrow.
<_Sime> Riddell: how have you been though?
<Riddell> I know
<Riddell> I've been nice and hot
<Riddell> nice holiday?
<_Sime> Tonio_: BTW, I was in normandy last week and I had a tartar-uncooked-beef-thingy.... tasted raw.
<_Sime> Riddell: yeah, it was nice. Deb hurt her ankle though which made things difficult.
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> did you appreciate ?*
* Tonio_ love uncooked food :)
<_Sime> Riddell: it has been bloody hot here. It is now ~35C outside.
<_Sime> Tonio_: It came out and I thought "oh that's what tartar blah actually means. ok I'll try it". culture etc etc. ;-)
<_Sime> Riddell: the big 4 day walking/march thing which they have in Nijmegen was cancelled after one day...
<_Sime> Riddell: due to the heat.
<_Sime> Riddell: it is a big deal around here.
<Riddell> can anyone on dapper tell me what's in /etc/X11/config/cf ?
<_Sime> Riddell: I'll have some time to hack on stuff next week. Hopefully the computer room will be below 30C.
<_Sime> Riddell: I see a bunch of *.cf files in /cf. Compile info for different platforms for some buildsystem which I can't recognise...
<abattoir> Riddell: a bunch of *.cf files
<abattoir> Riddell: want me to pastebin the list?
<Riddell> abattoir: no that's fine thanks
<Riddell> big question is where did they go in edgy
<abattoir> Riddell: they seem to be present in my edgy install
<Riddell> abattoir: could you do a dpkg -S /etc/X11/config/cf/Imake.tmpl
<_Sime> Riddell: /cf belongs to the imake package
<abattoir> Riddell: i'm currently in dapper, do you want me to switch to edgy?
<abattoir> i mean, boot up edgy?
<abattoir> ok, brb
<Riddell> edgy doesn't seem to have imake any more
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/sets/72157594204855756/
<_Sime> Riddell: the new build system for xorg?
<aliasfred> nixternal: isnt there a bounty to remove all 'linux for human being' from ubuntu communication ? :)
<nixternal> i think i seen either a bounty or a spec on it
<nixternal> we don't want to discriminate against the aliens i guess ;)
<Riddell> ah hah, they've moved to /usr/lib/X11/config/
<aliasfred> https://launchpad.net/bounties/all-linux-for-humans <- this one :)
<aliasfred> yep all aliens and animals want to use ubuntu too :)
<aliasfred> just telling that, sticker have to be spread :)
<abattoir> Riddell: sorry, what was the file again?
<Tonio_> this kio-locate build issue drives me nuts...........
<Riddell> abattoir: /etc/X11/config/cf/Imake.tmpl
<Riddell> Tonio_: tried asking ita?
<abattoir> Riddell: that file is not there
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't know him
<Tonio_> Riddell: who is he ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: he's KDE's scons fan, usually on #kde-devel
<Riddell> abattoir: how about in /usr/lib/X11/config/?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like a code issue, not a scons one finally
<Tonio_> http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:T-EVyQzWbFsJ:kde-apps.org/content/show.php%3Fcontent%3D17201%26forummode%3D2%26forumpage%3D12%26forumexplevel%3D0%26forumthread%3D142743%26PHPSESSID%3Da2ff5e67514c6e9ca3ff9bbf70f49609+Taskmaster.py+_find_next_ready_node+locate&hl=fr&gl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=3&ie=UTF-8
<Tonio_> here is the kde-apps page, and other personns sedems to have the same issue with it...
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll, look, one sec, here's whats there in /etc/X11/config/cl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18373
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem with scons is that the error output is completly crappy
<abattoir> Riddell: there is no config file/folder in /usr/lib/X11 or /usr/lib64/X11
<Riddell> abattoir: install imake
<abattoir> Riddell: already installed
<abattoir> 1.0.1-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> abattoir: and nothing in /usr/lib/X11/config/ ?
<abattoir> Riddell: as i said, there is no config folder
<abattoir> Riddell: only 'locale rgb.txt x11perfcomp xkb and xsm'
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just tested and it looks like the dapper kio-locate source package fails to build in an edgy chroot.......
<Riddell> abattoir: well I have them in there, so it's good for me :)
<Tonio_> messy scons..........;
<abattoir> Riddell: anything else you want to check?
<abattoir> my user a/c has been messed up.. have to check that out...
<Riddell> Tonio_: nasty
<Riddell> abattoir: that's all thanks
<lnxKDE> ubuntu-edgy ready for testing?
<Riddell> lnxKDE: works for me
<lnxKDE> :)
<lnxKDE> KDE 3.5.3?
<lnxKDE> or KDE svn?
<pygi> abattoir: poke?
<abattoir> pygi: hello :)
<pygi> I am back ... kinda at least :)
<abattoir> pygi: oh, ok cool :)
<lnxKDE> Riddell : ?
<pygi> abattoir: sorry, #banyan*
<abattoir> pygi: ok, sure
<abattoir> lnxKDE: edgy has KDE 3.5.3
<lnxKDE> ok
<lnxKDE> thankx
<imbrandon> [14:58]  <focker2> what would you call one with Rat Poison wm?
<imbrandon> [14:59]  <jhutchins_wk> Ratbuntu
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> wrong windows sorry
<pygi> imbrandon: :)
<imbrandon> that is kinda funny though ;P
<Tonio_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhh !
<Tonio_> I'm getting crazy
<Riddell> Tonio_: kio-locate?
<Tonio_> yes :'-(
<Tonio_> even with a simple scons configure && scons && sudo scons install, it fails
<Tonio_> I don't understand the point
<Tonio_> I assume it is supposed to work for some people since they report it works....
<Tonio_> I'm playing with all sconstruct file parameters, but nothing changes...
<Tonio_> and the error is totally ununderstandable
<Tonio_> 4 hours turning arround this issue....
* Tonio_ definitly hads scons to his "shit list"
<imbrandon> hehe 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you imagin the error output is this :
<Riddell> don't worry, you could be battling with KConfigXT like me :)
<Tonio_> scons: *** Dependency cycle: doc/en/index.cache.bz2 -> doc/en/index.cache.bz2 -> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kio-locate/index.cache.bz2 -> install
<Tonio_> File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/SCons/Taskmaster.py", line 292, in _find_next_ready_node
<imbrandon> ouch
<Tonio_> is that supposed to be human understandable ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: but the most funny, I'm deleting doc/index/cache/bz2, and then :
<Tonio_> cd doc/en && meinproc --check --cache index.cache.bz2 index.docbook
<Tonio_> Install file: "doc/en/index.cache.bz2" as "/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kio-locate/index.cache.bz2"
<Tonio_> it takes it from the build cache and that works..........
<imbrandon> heh not kool
<Tonio_> so I have a workarround, but that really nasty
<Tonio_> I can delete the file during the build via a rules entry, and that should work
<imbrandon> yea
<Tonio_> but that would be the nastier workarround of all the ubuntu history :)
<imbrandon> grrr why cant apple make iTunes foss, i mean it already runs on bsd+microkernel shouldent be that hard to port 
<imbrandon> lol @ Tonio_
<imbrandon> heh dunno i've seen some crazy stuff but yea
<imbrandon> hrm i think i got this all backed up
<Tonio_> scons is like java
<imbrandon> almost time to reload
* imbrandon is scared of java
<Tonio_> it makes things easier for developpers, but sucks for all other people
<Tonio_> especially packagers and sysadmins :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> brb phone
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> I'm sending an email upstream, since I don't think I'll find...
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ma poule ?
<raphink> heu 
<raphink> tu fais ce que tu veux avec ta poule
<raphink> mme la pinguer si tu veux
<Tonio_> raphink: j'ai besoin d'tre sur que c pas un probleme local
<raphink> de quoi, ta poule?
<Tonio_> tu peux prendre le tarball de kio-tlocate et tenter de le compiler ?
<Tonio_> ca prend 10 secondes
<raphink> tu as essay sur tiber?
<Tonio_> y a rien
<raphink> rien quoi?
<Tonio_> kio-locate n'est pas dans debian
<raphink> moi je builde sur tiber
<Tonio_> oups tiber pardon
<raphink> y'a un pbuilder-edgy dessus
<Tonio_> bah ecoute, j'ai pas envie de puluer tiber
<Tonio_> et je sais mme pas si j'ai acces au shell :)
<raphink> ben je vais le faire  ta place alors
<raphink> j'ai plus de pbuilder l
<Tonio_> non mais c pas l'histoire de pbuilder la
<raphink> mon disque /var est plant
<Tonio_> ca foire mme en compile locale
<raphink> si tu as accs au shell sur tiber
<Tonio_> et c'est exactement le mme probleme
<Tonio_> donc soit ma machine bug severe
<Tonio_> soit y a une violente cougnette dans la soupe
<Tonio_> Riddell: the workarround works.......... but I would be ashamed uploading a package with this....
<Tonio_> would you be okay ?
* raphink va sur tiber pour regarder
<Tonio_> the workarround consists in deleting the index.cache.bz2 and let scons taking back from its cache
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the workaround?
<Tonio_> then it gets installed without any issue
<Tonio_> but this is really dirty
<Tonio_> but it works...
<Tonio_> and the package is nice
<Riddell> Tonio_: well you need an UVF exception anyway, you could request that and if you don't get a better answer for fixing it in the mean time upload with the workaround
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: are we already in uvf now ??????
<Tonio_> or is it just for knot 1
<raphink> 0.4.4 Tonio_?
<Tonio_> raphink: 0.4.5
<Tonio_> le packet n'y est pas
<raphink> ah j'ai pas a
<Riddell> Tonio_: for main we are yes
<Tonio_> c pour ca que j'aurai voulu que tu testes la compil localement
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay... very soon...
<Tonio_> I'l contact upstream to try to get a better answer, and if nothing comes arround, I'll do an uvfe
<Tonio_> let's go onto kwlan, we need this :)
<raphink> tu as le paquet puor la 0.4.5 qqpart Tonio_?
<Tonio_> raphink: je te dcc le tarball
<Tonio_> tu peux juste stp tenter une compil locale ?
<raphink> k
<Tonio_> pas besoin de packet, le bug n'est pas la
<raphink> j'attend :)
<raphink> ah
<Tonio_> voila
<raphink> j'aime pas compiler en local
<Tonio_> avec scons tu peux desinstaller
<Tonio_> c le seul avantage de cette chiotte :)
<Tonio_> et pis te bile pas, normalement ca ne va pas s'installer lol
<raphink> mais bon
<raphink> pff faut que j'installe scons sur ma machine
<raphink> a pue
<raphink> hehe
<imbrandon> Riddell, will you be arround in a while when hobbsee logs in you think ? ( and could maybe pass a simple message to check her email or she wont be able to login to voyager )
<Tonio_> raphink: boarf.... stp :'(
<Tonio_> j'en chie depuis 2 semaines sur ce packet :)
<raphink> k scons mar
<Tonio_> ca c nul :)
<raphink> bon et puis?
<raphink> a marche
<raphink>  $ ls -l /usr/lib/kde3/kio_locate.so
<raphink> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 193693 2006-07-19 23:12 /usr/lib/kde3/kio_locate.so
<raphink> il m'a bien install et tout
<Tonio_> koi ? scons configure && scons && scons install
<Tonio_> pas de bug ?
<raphink> j'ai un message d'erreur
<raphink> scons: *** Dependency cycle: doc/en/index.cache.bz2 -> doc/en/index.cache.bz2 -> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kio-locate/index.cache.bz2 -> install
<raphink> File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/SCons/Taskmaster.py", line 389, in _find_next_ready_node
<raphink> mais il est aprs la fin de l'isntall
<Tonio_> waip, mais le bleme c que le message d'erreur fait planter le build :)
<raphink> et locate:/ marche bien
<raphink> ah non 
<raphink> moi j'ai pas d'erreur pendant le build
<Tonio_> le workarround degueu, c'est de shooter le fichier index.cache.bz2 et refaire scons install
<raphink> scons: done building targets.
<Tonio_> t'as pbuild ?
<raphink> non
<raphink> j'ai fait en local comme tu m'as dit
<Tonio_> bah t'as bien une erreur
<raphink> scons configure && scons && sudo scons install
<Tonio_> et cette erreur fait planter le build
<Tonio_> c bien ca le probleme :)
<raphink> atta
<raphink> je te file ma trace
<Tonio_> pas lapeine j'ai la mme
<Tonio_> ca installe tout et t'as ce warning apres
<Tonio_> le bleme c que si tu pbuild ca fait planter le build
<Tonio_> j'ai un workarround, mais c degueu
<raphink> je vais me faire un pastebin sur ma machine moi
<raphink> pastebin.com est flood depuis quelques temps
<Tonio_> waip je sais, mais j'ai pas besoin de ta trace, j'ai la confirmation, t'as le mme probleme que moi
<Tonio_> donc c pas ma machine
<raphink> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/92725
<raphink> vala 
<raphink> quand meme
<raphink> je voulais te la filer quand meme
<Tonio_> je check
<Tonio_> raphink: tout pile comme moi
<raphink> bah
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a question
<Tonio_> Riddell: does a port from debian that isn't actually in ubuntu needs to be reviewed as a new package on revu ?
<Tonio_> kwlan is in debian unstable but not ubuntu actually
<crimsun> no, it doesn't
<Tonio_> crimsun: so I can upload it directly to universe, great
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> don't do that, wait for it to sync from Debian
<Tonio_> crimsun: hum, okay, but if the package requires a few changes (rosetta patches etc...), what to do then ?
<Tonio_> wait and then only provide the changes ?
<crimsun> Tonio_: oh, you can merge directly into universe, sure
<crimsun> sorry, didn't have the merge context
<Tonio_> crimsun: okay, thanks :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: a port?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you would want a sync in that case, unless something really needs to be changed
<crimsun> although, to be honest, it will be easier to wait til it syncs from Debian and /then/ merge
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, with a bit of ubuntu specifics, of course :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no I don't think it needs a revu
<crimsun> (it doesn't need revu at all)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well if kwlan is potentially a replacement for wlassistant, rosetta patch is greatly required I think
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Riddell> crimsun: waiting isn't going to make it any easier
<crimsun> Riddell: the end result is the same; I'm just thinking of autosync. 
* Tonio_ coming back after kwlan tests
<toma> Riddell: digikam, digikam-doc, digikamimageplugins-doc & digikamimageplugins are all being updated in debian now, when they are uploaded, should i file 4 separate sync requests?
<crimsun> toma: yes.
<Riddell> toma: you'll need UVF exception first
<toma> Riddell: arggh. are we in that stage already
<Riddell> oh wait, it's not in main
<toma> no
<Riddell> toma: no problem then, file your sync requests :)
<toma> oki.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-20
<allee> toma: wait. Please upload the -doc tarballs first.  sf.net still does not like me ^%$$^&*%
<Tonio_> cool, it works except it is really in conflict with network-manager :)
<allee> toma: I'll send my you announcement 
<Tonio_> hey allee, toma
<Tonio_> allee: ever played with kwlan ?
<toma> allee: i wont file them before they are accepted
<toma> Tonio_: hi
<allee> Tonio_: no. only seen the checkin in kde-extras.
<toma> allee: are they uploaded to incoming on sf.net?
* Tonio_ disconnecting for a few tests
<allee> + in alioth
<allee> toma: ah, not yet ...
<Tonio_> it really works nicelly
<Tonio_> the only issue is that you have to define the wpa_supplicant driver to use
<Tonio_> how is network-manager dealing with this ?
<allee> toma: sent annoucnement, dip-doc uploaded
<Tonio_> if we can automate the driver selection, it would be perfect
<allee> toma: now digikam-doc uploaded to sf.net too
<toma> allee: both activated
<allee> toma: great. Thx.  I'll send ann. later or tomorrow to give the mirrors time to sync
<toma> allee: mirrors are a bit slow lately
<allee> toma: okay.  then I send it when I'm back at work
<toma> k
<imbrandon> whats the conversion from bytes to GB ? (<bytes>/1024)/1024 ?
<Riddell> one more /1024
<abattoir> imbrandon: divided by another 1024, iirc
<imbrandon> kk thanks
<Riddell> or /1000 depending on the mood
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<allee> imbrandon: /1000/1000/1000.  The /1024/1024/1024 has a other standardicied appreviation.  Check linux kernel there it get's used ;)
<imbrandon> ahh
<allee> imbrandon: see we all agree ;)
* imbrandon always get confused about 1000 vs 1024 thing
<imbrandon> heh
<abattoir> people who want to rob you use 1000, like memory manufacturers :P
<abattoir> but to be fair k=1000
<rob> true :P
<Riddell> K=1000, k=kelvin
<imbrandon> hehehe
<abattoir> heh, fair enough :)
* imbrandon was just trying to figure out how much room his apt-mirror was takin up ( read: 30148327123 bytes will be downloaded into archive. )
<toma> imbrandon: -h in ls or du or df will make it readable for Humans
<imbrandon> yea thats the output from apt-mirror , just making a human readable option for it ( heh will have a new version ready before it gets out of the NEW que )
<abattoir> i cant think of any other exception, other than Kelvin, all the other units named after scientists are capitalised.
<imbrandon> it only outputs bytes atm ;P
<imbrandon> toma, and also -H afaik -h == 1000 conversion -H does the 1024 way
<imbrandon> in ls du and df
<toma> ah, oki
<allee> imbrandon: ah, -H exists too
<imbrandon> ;P
<abattoir> Riddell: k=1000 K= Kelvin :P
<allee> imbrandon: not -H, --si
<abattoir> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelvin
<allee> imbrandon: only df  -H == --si
<imbrandon> allee, 
<imbrandon> brandon@shuttlepod:~> df -H
<imbrandon> Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on
<imbrandon> /dev/hda4               22G   7.5G    15G  35% /
<imbrandon> ahh yea
<imbrandon> df has -H and -h
<imbrandon> the others dont
<Riddell> abattoir: bah :)
<imbrandon> hrm actualy allee du has -H too
<imbrandon> just not ls
<imbrandon> anyhow got my problem fixed , heh apt-mirror now reads 28.07 GB not 30148327123 bytes for the edgy mirror ;P
<allee> there are 28.07 GiB  not GB :)
<allee> s/there/these/
<imbrandon> hrm ok
<allee> nite
<imbrandon> gnight allee
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<imbrandon> Sho_ just pointed me to this http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Release_Schedule , note the last date and comment
<nixternal> Party?
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> more about the kubuntu release
<nixternal> i seen that
<nixternal> so, is .20 gonna do anything like i want to see?
<nixternal> treeview/double rows
<Riddell> imbrandon: I've discussed it with him, so cool when people arrange their release schedules around us
<imbrandon> yup yup thats what i was thinking ;P
<imbrandon> nixternal, yea and treeview option is going in svr in the next days 
<imbrandon> svn*
* nixternal faints
<imbrandon> wont be default but an option
<nixternal> dude..that means i don't go to irssi and i stick with konversation!!!
<imbrandon> [18:20]  <imbrandon> channell tree option be in by the 15th ?
<imbrandon> [18:20]  * imbrandon hides
<imbrandon> [18:20]  <-- strm has left this server ("uni").
<imbrandon> [18:20]  <Sho_> imbrandon: yup
<nixternal> tell Sho_ he is my new hero btw
<imbrandon> will never be double rows he said unless someone makes a kde widget for it ( kde4 )
<nixternal> i can wait, as long as i can see the channel names
<Riddell> double row tabs are evil
<nixternal> i haven't seen them personally
<nixternal> nalioth tried to get me to use kvirc, and i just couldn't enjoy it..i like konvo because it is so clean...and it does what i need to do easily...irssi gives me far more options, a lot that i like, but there is a learning curve for me there
<imbrandon> irssi == emacs of irc, i dont want to LEARN to use a client / editor , i just want to use it ;P
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> thus nano / kwrite work just fine
<imbrandon> ;P
<imbrandon> and konvo
<nixternal> you know what else would be cool with konversation...where you could have a couple windows (channels) opened up at a time...so i could split #kubuntu / #ubuntu in a 'support' window. and so on
<nixternal> kind of like a gui 'screen'
<nixternal> that just gave me an idea
* nixternal gets busy with gimp
<Riddell> I like the way xchat does the nick list
<nixternal> i like the way mIRC does it... ops are @, and voiced is +
<nixternal> i could probably create a them easily for konversation to make it do that
* nixternal fires up gimp
<nixternal> i have only used xchat a hand full of times
<nixternal> fo0d
<bddebian> Heya
<Pyro_MX> Oh eh hey
<Pyro_MX> um someone pointed me here, I had a little something to show to the kubuntu art team. nothing much, just a little concept
<imbrandon> Pyro_MX, umm #ubuntu-artwork or catch up with kwwii might be better
<Pyro_MX> Thx.
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<imbrandon> Pyro_MX, kwwii is the AiC for kubuntu edgy
<imbrandon> err ok
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<Riddell> I need some text for Kubuntu to go in the Akademy booklet
<imbrandon> Riddell, what kinda text , nixternal is good at professional type writeups 
<Riddell> not sure what kind of text, I guess most of the sponsors will have corporate blub
<Riddell> so we need corporate blurb, but cool blurb
<abattoir> lol
<imbrandon> yea ;P
<nixternal> oh lord the sound i have for notifications in konvo has bass...just made my system bump me out of my chair...
<nixternal> i was jammin' element 80 earlier and forgot to turn it down i take it...thanks for goose bumps!!!
<imbrandon> nixternal, a hip kubuntu pro writeup for akademy booklet ;)
<nixternal> aye aye cappin
<imbrandon> element 80 rocks i know those guys personaly they all grew up less than a block from my house ;P
<nixternal> that is how i know them ;)
<nixternal> how much is needed for this write up?
<nixternal> what format?
<Riddell> nixternal: text
<Riddell> to fill a page of A5 I think
<nixternal> ok, so no formatting, just flat out Kubuntu lingo that will cause jaws to drop, eyes to roll, and...
<nixternal> i can do that
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> you are the man
<nixternal> no you are
<nixternal> ;)
<crimsun> unless it mentions ponies, it won't sell.
<bddebian> heh
<Riddell> nixternal: deadline is pretty soon though
<nixternal> workin' on it right now ;)
<Riddell> great, send me an e-mail when you have something, I'm off to bed
<nixternal> no probl
<nixternal> em
<nixternal> g'nite
<bddebian> gnight nixternal
<nixternal> im not goin' to sleep..to early yet ;)
<nixternal> that g'nite was for the kubuntu mastah
<bddebian> Oh, heh
<Hobbsee> morning all
<nixternal> Hobbsee: check your email so you know how to login to imbandon's new setup ;)
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee btw ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, i found out it buggered when i tried to login :P
<Hobbsee> heya
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> lovely.  more bugs.
* Hobbsee closes one.
<Hobbsee> and another one.
* Hobbsee opens a third :P
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's a sync request, it would be closing another one if someone else had found the problem yet
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> yay
<Hobbsee> hi neoncode 
<Hobbsee> nixternal: feel like doing some of those gamin rebuilds at some point?
<nixternal> sorry Hobbsee, yes i can
<nixternal> im working on a blurb for the aKademy book
<Hobbsee> nixternal: cool :D
* Hobbsee thinks imbrandon killed it.
<Hobbsee> uh oh...i killed this...
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you still aorund?
<abattoir> abattoir_: 
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir 
<abattoir> Hobbsee: good morning :)
<abattoir> or is it afternoon there?
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Hobbsee> abattoir: :)
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: July 20 2006, 12:37:33
<Hobbsee> abattoir: beta2?
<abattoir> ok, the latter then
<abattoir> Hobbsee: no i'm using 0.12.0, i think they forgot to change the default message :)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: do we know when 0.12.2 is supposed to be released?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ahhh...want to test kubuntu packages for it theN?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i have no connections w/ Kopete devs, can find out if you want :)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: sure... it has jingle support?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: that'd be cool.  no
<Hobbsee> abattoir: if you get it to work, i'm happy to accept patches or whatever (or just patch it - just tell me what you're doing :P)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: ok, i'll be a guineau pig anyways... where is it? ;)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: oh yeah.
<Hobbsee> um.
<abattoir> Hobbsee: heh, i'm not familiar w/ the intricacies of deb packaging.... yet ;)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: :)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: find the build-deps, and i can put them in easily enough
<abattoir> Hobbsee: for jingle?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: in fact, i thikn they're listed on the kopete website - just not sure if they're all in ubuntu now
<Hobbsee> abattoir: yeah
<abattoir> Hobbsee: iirc, speex, libortp... um nvm  i'll check it out
<Hobbsee> abattoir: :)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: ok, oRTP(only 0.7.1 nothing else would work), expat, glib-2.0 and speex >=1.1.6
<abattoir> these are the mandatory deps
<abattoir> iLBC is optional
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> are those in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> ?
* Hobbsee is being lazy.  and fighting with kopete
<neoncode> Hobbsee! 
<abattoir> as far as i can remember, almost all are, except ortp
<Hobbsee> neoncode: heya
<abattoir> which of course depends on a specific version
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ah, was that the problem
* neoncode clings onto Hobbsee's leg. 
<Hobbsee> yep
<neoncode> Where have you been?
<Hobbsee> down boy!
<Hobbsee> neoncode: i've been here, uploading things :)
<neoncode> Ohhh...
* Hobbsee was at a friends place yesterday afternoon
* neoncode gets off
* Hobbsee pets neoncode's head.
<Hobbsee> :P
<neoncode> =D
<neoncode> Ok enough of that in the devel chanel
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> neoncode: want a job to do?
<Hobbsee> seeing as i'm being lazy here?
<neoncode> Hobbsee: Ok
<nixternal> Hobbsee: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/docs/aKademy_blurb.pdf      <- be brutally honest, as this is the first draft for the aKademy book
<Hobbsee> neoncode: check if [12:42]  <abattoir> Hobbsee: ok, oRTP(only 0.7.1 nothing else would work), expat, glib-2.0 and speex >=1.1.6 <-- those versions of those apps, are on packages.ubuntu.com in edgy
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i think there'd be a newer version of libortp
<neoncode> I'll try...
<abattoir> Hobbsee: everything else should be present
<Hobbsee> nixternal: looks nice
<Hobbsee> neoncode: :)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: yeah, may well be
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i'm not familiar w/ packaging policies... but is it ok to include an older version of a package because another has a dependency on that?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: like what happens in automake?  i dont think i'ts recommended, but it's possible
<Hobbsee> abattoir: they usually get renamed automake1.9 or whatever
<neoncode> libortp4 (1.3.5-1) [universe]  Is that one?
<abattoir> hmmm, yes, but autoconf is more *important* so to speak :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: well, yeah
<Hobbsee> neoncode: what's the source package for that?
<abattoir> the latest on ortp's site is ortp-0.9.1
<abattoir> stable, that is
<Hobbsee> a part of linphone.  odd.
* Hobbsee looks for ortp's site
<abattoir> http://www.linphone.org/ortp/sources/
<neoncode> Hobbsee: I don't even know what a source package is? Is that the -dev one?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=41143
<abattoir> take a look at that :)
<Hobbsee> neoncode: it's the one listed at the bottom of the page - search for source
<Hobbsee> icky.
<neoncode> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=edgy&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=ortp&searchon=names
<Hobbsee> neoncode: the source is linphone, see if you can find it on the page
<Hobbsee> neoncode: yeah, click on the top one?
<neoncode> That's what I searched for there... I dunno if that's the right place...
<Hobbsee> neoncode: yeah, you got it right :)
<Hobbsee> neoncode: usually foo and foo-dev are binaries of the same source package.
<abattoir> Rid*del actually wanted to see if he could 'channel this guy's energies into doing something for kubuntu
<neoncode> How do I know what the source package is then?
<abattoir> he also has a fix for the screensaver bug :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: bleh.  dont discuss that screensaver bug.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: do you know the guy?  i want the source.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ubuntu doesnt accept binary uploads
<abattoir> Hobbsee: no idea, Rid*del in fact was the one who showed the page about the bug...
<abattoir> Hobbsee: the source for?
<Hobbsee> and i cant see the source to see what's been done, then i dont trust it
<neoncode> So what is a source package?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: ortp?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: their kopete packages
<abattoir> Hobbsee: ugh, isnt it the normal kopete source? compiled with a  flag?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: a source package is something that you run debuild, or pbuilder, or whatever on, or ./configure, make, make install on, and it gets turned into .debs for your architecture
<abattoir> or am i getting something wrong?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: no, you are right.  sort of.  there's also likely to be modifications to the control file, which is the one i'm interested in (that tells me what the build-deps are)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: he has just packaged libortp from source and packaged kopete w/ the flag so that it depends on it.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: if you set --enable-jingle, but dont have the build-deps, it bails during configure
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ah okay.  source for libortp would be cool then :)
<abattoir> http://www.linphone.org/ortp/sources/
<abattoir> 0.7.1 is the magic version
<Hobbsee> abattoir: right, ok, so it's there
<neoncode> How do you make the .deb's anyway?
* abattoir wonders if neoncode is going to become Hobbsee's next apprentice.
<abattoir> :P
<Hobbsee> neoncode: debuild, or pbuilder build foo.dsc
<Hobbsee> abattoir: hehe
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<neoncode> abattoir: Next one?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: take a look at ^, and dont worry if you dont understand it all - just get the idea of it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<abattoir> neoncode: iirc, im*brandon, nix*ternal....
<neoncode> and as long as she doesn't start saying anything about the dark side then were good. 
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee pokes neoncode with a long pointy stick instead.
* neoncode falls over and convuses
<neoncode> "DRAFT" in big bold letters...
* Hobbsee wonders what the actual version of libortp4 is.
<Hobbsee> neoncode: yeah, it's also in help:/ somewhere, but i never remember where
<neoncode> What's "help:/"? :/
<Hobbsee> neoncode: type it into konq, iirc
* neoncode manges to misspell "help"
<Hobbsee> neoncode: hehe
<neoncode> All I get is "There is no documentation available for /index.html."
* Hobbsee almost mis-spelt her own name on the exam paper for uni.
<Hobbsee> try help:/packagingguide or something
<Hobbsee> i dont remember what it is, laserjock would know
* Hobbsee just uses the version marked "draft" - but i think it's the same
<abattoir> hmm, the io-slave seems to be broken
<abattoir> >> There is no documentation available for /index.html.<<
<neoncode> What's an io-slave?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: more likely i just told you wrong - i guessed
<Hobbsee> neoncode: all the fish:/ ftp:/ ssh:/ etc that you can stick in konqueror
<abattoir> neoncode: konqueror's funky input output slaves... try kde:/radio for eg. :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: which kopete packages were you using, sorry?
<abattoir> applications:/ settings:/ bluetooth:/ are other useful kioslaves
<neoncode> Refrence guides and API's huh...
<neoncode> That reminds me... What is an API...
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that's right
<abattoir> Hobbsee: me? I compiled it myself.
* Hobbsee doesnt use them that much
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ahh...right...
* Hobbsee thinks.
<abattoir> neoncode: Application Programming Interface, last i heard
<Hobbsee> neoncode: wikipedia for that one, most likely :)
<neoncode> And what do they do?
<abattoir> well, they act as an interface between a program, and a programmer who builds more programs based on that program...
<abattoir> :P
<neoncode> Hobbsee: I don't need a 3-page history sprinkled with swear-words..
<abattoir> hehe
<Hobbsee> neoncode: heh
<neoncode> abattoir: Thank you.
* neoncode gives abattoir a cookie
<abattoir> neoncode: thanks :). I 'm glad you understood 
<abattoir> hehe
<neoncode> No cookie for wikipedia though...
<abattoir> neoncode: why? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/API
<Hobbsee> wheee!!!!!!!!!  what the *heck* has happened here?
<abattoir> you mean the cookie crumbs?
<abattoir> :P
<Hobbsee> no, just a source package seems to be missing in ubuntu, but the binaries are there
<neoncode> abattoir: It has a 9 paragraph "description"
<abattoir> neoncode: hehe, never leave documentation to developers
<neoncode> abattoir: Why?
<abattoir> neoncode: i meant that as a joke, well the typical impression is that devs cant explain things simply...
<abattoir> and doc writers dont understand the complexities of development...
<abattoir> again, i am not the one saying this... :)
<neoncode> Ohhh... I get it... kinna..
* abattoir doesnt want to get into trouble w/ Kubuntu Documentation team.
<abattoir> ok guys, brb
* neoncode wants to get involved with kubuntu development or something. So is reading the link that Hobbsee gave. =D
<Hobbsee> neoncode: :)
<neoncode> Right, i'll set all these packages to download that apparently I need while I go get a sandwitch
* Hobbsee sets two more bugs to need info.
<abattoir> Hobbsee: is it ok to package 'experimental' features?
<abattoir> hmm, but then the moodbar was included ;)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: for what?  where did we switch to amarok?
<abattoir> well, Jingle is an experimental feature
<Hobbsee> abattoir: experimental, yeah, as long as it's before sept 7
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, right
<abattoir> i was just thinking aloud :)
<Hobbsee> eek...for amarok....
<Hobbsee> s/amarok/kopete...
<Hobbsee> abattoir: kopete's in main.  but hosting packages for testing outside of the repositories is cool, and if it's stable enough, to include it.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: feature freeze is the time everythings' gotta be in by
<abattoir> oh, ok, i get it.
<neoncode> Mmmm cheese and mayanase
<neoncode> is "debianization" a technical term then?
<neoncode> =)
<Hobbsee> neoncode: yep
<Hobbsee> neoncode: so's "it's screwed" and other similar terms
<crimsun> along with "sharp pointy stick" and "jumps on"
* Hobbsee pokes crimsun with the sharpt pointy stick
<abattoir> hehe
<crimsun> ow.
<Hobbsee> :P
* neoncode hands crimsun a band-aid
<crimsun> I've been burned, chewed, and poked with a sharp pointy stick. I don't think a bandaid will suffice. ;-)
<neoncode> Ok then. 
* neoncode hands crimsun a gaint band-aid
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe.  chewed?
* Hobbsee looks to fix more of amarok, and triages more of the bugs as she goes.
<neoncode> Hobbsee: What's wrong with amaroK?
<crimsun> yeah, I think I can claim Hobbsee-abuse or something
<Hobbsee> neoncode: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh
* Hobbsee hugs crimsun :)
<neoncode> And how much disk space does it take to make a chroot enviroment?
* neoncode joins in the huggins
<neoncode> *hugging
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<crimsun> ~150 MB iirc
<Hobbsee> dunno.  i dont make chroots.
<abattoir> Hobbsee: do you actually *fix* these bugs, or are you marking duplicates, confirming etc.?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: bits of both
<Hobbsee> abattoir: the few that are marked fix commited i've fixed, and are sittign on revu waiting
<Hobbsee> abattoir: a lot were fixed upstream too
<abattoir> Hobbsee: so most of these bugs are packaging erros?
<abattoir> *errors
<Hobbsee> abattoir: hmmm...some of them are, but not really
<abattoir> and how do you keep track w/ which are upstream ones and which are not?
<abattoir> ok ok, i wont bug you w/ questions, go back to whatever you were doing. :)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: not a problem
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i keep track of them by subscribing to most of the kde buglist on LP
<Hobbsee> there's a section there marked "upstream tracker" or "file upstream" or whatever, which links it
<Hobbsee> abattoir: so when upstream changes it, i still get the email notification
<abattoir> oh, ok, that way...
<crimsun> Hobbsee: RE: bug 37248, you probably want to mark that "Fix Committed" since it hasn't been uploaded yet
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37248 in xine-lib "AmaroK tries to play MP3 without support - Should give an error" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37248
<neoncode> Hey I have a question about all this apt-get stuff... What exacly is apt and what is dpkg. And what do they both do?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: oh bleh.  yeah.  
<abattoir> neoncode: ok, let me try this, i've been doing some research on this
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i did the other ones that way - that was the first one i did of the three, and i didnt realise that main freeze would last for over a week.
<abattoir> apt is a package management program, it invokes dpkg to install packages, finds dependencies, manages sources etc.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: np, I only comment on the ones over which I get spam ;-)
* Hobbsee unjoins kubuntu-users, and joins the ubuntu-devel mailing list again
<Hobbsee> crimsun: :P
<abattoir> neoncode: let's see if i was right... one sec
<neoncode> What does the kubuntu devel team do with most of their time anyway?
<Hobbsee> anyone who's reporting bugs on -users, please file on malone
<Hobbsee> neoncode: update packages, and fix them.
<neoncode> abattoir: Ok...
<abattoir> neoncode: develop kubuntu ? :P
<neoncode> abattoir: lol
<abattoir> neoncode: i guess i was loosely right http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Hobbsee> If it works, are you going to backport it to Dapper?  A broken Amarok in 
<Hobbsee> Dapper is not good.
<neoncode> abattoir: Sweet... Ok what's this Smart packageing thing that i rember hearing about? Or should I ask "Uncle Google"?
<abattoir> neoncode: labix.org/smart
<abattoir> neoncode: it is similar to apt, but can handle debs, rpms and .tgz
<abattoir> it is supposed to have an advanced algorithm which handles dependencies better than current solutions
<abattoir> and reportedly it is being sponsored by Canonical
<abattoir> so expect it to be default in edgy+1
<abattoir> w/ better interfaces though :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: there was a spec on it this time, it was quite interesting...
<abattoir> one of the Outstanding issues in the wiki is interesting too :P
<Hobbsee> oh no, i found another bug.
<crimsun> </mock shock>
<abattoir> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartPackageManager see outstanding issues
<Hobbsee> crimsun: fix it.  kthnksbye!
<Hobbsee> :P
<crimsun> Hobbsee: pony?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no pony.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: nofixthx.
<neoncode> Ohh fancy... Oh what's the current state of Xgl support in edgy?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: haha.
<crimsun> I imagine it's similar to Dapper.
<abattoir> neoncode: hmmm, I dont know, I never had one of those fancy cards... :'(
* abattoir would love to help write a Qt frontend for smart...
<abattoir> but i guess it would be a huuuuge task
* neoncode shoud learn programing and join some KDE based project...
<neoncode> !info flock
<ubotu> Package flock does not exist in dapper
<neoncode> When is someone going to packaged flock for dapper, Or do we have to wait fot the 1.0 version?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: how's it licenced, and is it on revu already?
<neoncode> revu? and what do you mean licenced? I thought It was GPL?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: i'm not sure if it's GPL'd
<neoncode> It's based on firefox. I'm pretty sure it has to be...
<crimsun> I need this on dial-up :(   Fetched 4770kB in 2s (2089kB/s)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: haha yeah
<neoncode> is that a 2 megabit connection?
<neoncode> Hobbsee: Flock is a mix of GPL and MPL... http://wiki.flock.com/index.php?title=Licensing_FAQ
<Hobbsee> neoncode: ask crimsun about that, i'm not sure
<neoncode> Hobbsee: About what? Flock or the connection speed?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: flock and the licencing
<abattoir> hmmm seems to be open source
<neoncode> Well firefox is MPL isn't it? and that's in the repos. Why would'nt flock be ok with it's GPL-MPL fusion?
<abattoir> it's tri-licensed, according to wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flock_(web_browser)
<neoncode> stupid konversation
<abattoir> heh
<neoncode> It didn't inculde the brackets in the clickable link so i got redirected, ironicly, to the HURD Page. =D
<neoncode> as in with the animals
<abattoir> hehe
<neoncode> and their's a picture of a hurd of wilderbeasts! =D
<DaSkreech> HURD
<DaSkreech> Ridiculous
<neoncode> Anyway according to wikipedia it is Tri-Licence... GPL/MPL/LGPL - All open source licences I think?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:irc.freenode.net] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<pygi> abattoir: poke
<abattoir> hello pygi
<raphink> :)
<hungerW> Riddell: You might consider changing the path to the STATUS_SCRIPT to something other than /home/jr/src/avahi_status in your avahi-daemon debs.
<raphink> huhu
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> avahi-daemon is not RIddell's package hungerW
<hungerW> raphink: He did upload the last one and it is his homedir hardcoded into the new scripts:-)
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> hehe
<hungerW> raphink: They do work fine apart from the homedir stuff;-)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> seems easy to fix
<hungerW> raphink: It is.
<raphink> it's just a s@/home/jr/src/avahi_status@/usr/share/avahi/avahi_status@ in enable_avahi
<raphink> right?
<raphink> :)
<hungerW> raphink: There is one more reference to his homedir: Creating a file FOO there.
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> let's see
<hungerW> raphink: I think that line can just as well get removed.
<hungerW> So is avahi support in now or not?
* hungerW gave up following the zeroconf discussion on the ML.
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> yes I guess the ">> /home/jr/FOO" can be removed
<hungerW> raphink: The whole echo can go IMHO.
<raphink> yes
<raphink> indeed
* hungerW wonders whether it makes sense to zeroconfiscate the ssh init scripts...
<raphink> hop
<hungerW> I send in some config files to add fish/sftp support to kde in time for dapper inclusion, but they still are not accepted AFAIK.
<raphink> hungerW: I'm rebuilding avahi to test
<raphink> then I'll upload with these fixes
<hungerW> raphink: If you are fixing my bugs anyway: How about looking into #33034?
<raphink> malone #33034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33034 in kdebase "Please add zeroconf support for FISH and sFTP protocols" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33034
<raphink> oh that's easy :)
<raphink> I did that on my own machine
<hungerW> raphink: It contains two config files that need to get dropped into some dir to enable Fish and sftp zeroconf in kde.
<hungerW> raphink: So did I;-)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> actually I created only one file for the port 22
<raphink> to describe ssh, fish and sftp
<raphink> all at once
<hungerW> raphink: OK, then use your file:-)
<hungerW> raphink: I found the documentation to be somewhat lacking, so I tried to stick with the most simple thing I could come up with.
<raphink> hungerW: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/93238
<raphink> this is my file
<raphink> then I have
<hungerW> raphink: We should really try to cover as much as possible of http://www.dns-sd.org/ServiceTypes.html :-)
<raphink> yes
<raphink> it's easy to do
<raphink> the hard part in a way
<raphink> is the other side
<raphink>  $ more /usr/share/apps/zeroconf/_ftp._tcp
<raphink> Name=FTP servers
<raphink> Type=_ftp._tcp
<raphink> PathEntry=path
<raphink> UserEntry=u
<raphink> PasswordEntry=p
<raphink> this is easy for ex
<raphink> I've got the same for sftp & fish
<raphink> but what I'd really like is an _ipp._tcp one
<hungerW> raphink: Well, basically we'd need to add the avahi-publish-* calls to the daemon start stop scripts.
<raphink> I can't find how to use kdeprint to use the avahi-daemon to add printers from konqueror
<raphink> yes, too
<hungerW> raphink: cups should handle the _ipp._tcp stuff IMHO.
<hungerW> raphink: I have browsing enabled in my cups, so I do not miss that feature too much though.
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I don't think it does
<raphink> yes that's right
<raphink> but I mean
<raphink> when you use zeroconf:/ in konqueror
<hungerW> raphink: That is why I said it should;-)
<raphink> and see an _ipp._tcp announcement
<raphink> you should be able to click on it
<raphink> and it should open kdeprint
<raphink> imo
<raphink> to add the printer
<Riddell> hungerW: arg!
<hungerW> Riddell: I do that all the time;-)
<hungerW> Riddell: I do not want to know how often I delivered stuff like that to a customer:-)
<raphink> hop
* raphink uploads new avahi 
<raphink> done :)
<Riddell> thanks raphink 
<seaLne> Riddell: did you end up speaking to neuro?
<Riddell> seaLne: train strike is off so I'll go down tomorrow evening
<seaLne> ok
<Riddell> assuming i can get replacements for these train tickets, I put a hot pan on them and now they're charred all over, hot pans and carbon paper don't mix
<seaLne> totally unreadable?
<Riddell> readable if you squint but I don't want to risk it on the day, I'll go to the station today and beg for replacements
<kwwii> Riddell: there is a guy asking if we can put more than just the one kubuntu theme in edgy (ie. include one or two other nifty themes as well)...what do you think about this idea?
<Riddell> kwwii: any good reason to do so?  I'd rather have one decent theme than several just because we can't make up our minds
<Riddell> and well, disk space
<kwwii> Riddell: true...I mean anything we shipped would have to be really nice. I guess this comes from the fact that ubuntu does it already. Mainly, I wanted to get your opinion on it before I answered his email :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: I'd be reluctant to
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, I will pass that on
<raphink> hungerW: the best would be to get these files in KDE svn though
<raphink> not in kubuntu
<raphink> if I could add them to the svn it would be cool :)
<Riddell> raphink: feel free to take ownership of kdeartwork, it needs it bad enough, but nothing can be changed until KDE 4
<raphink> Riddell: I'm talking about kdenetwork
<raphink> for zeroconf ioslaves
<raphink> I'd like to add some
<Riddell> ah, right
<raphink> but then it's better to add them to KDE svn
<raphink> rather then the kubuntu package
<raphink> do you think I could have access for that?
<Riddell> raphink: we should be able to do that after kde 3.5.4 is out
<raphink> ah
<raphink> what's possible in the meanwhile?
<Riddell> we'd need to talk to jakubS
<Riddell> having them in kubuntu
<raphink> it's just a few files to drop in kdnssd/ioslaves/
<raphink> hmm
<Riddell> new strings, KDE is in string freeze
<raphink> so i'll add a zeroconf/ dir in debian/ and install them manually
<Riddell> please do
<raphink> oki :)
<raphink> we'll have to remember to move them upstream later on
<pygi> kwwii: :)
<raphink> it would be great if we could support the iTunes zeroconf share, too
<raphink> with amarok
<raphink> that's not for today I guess though
<raphink> anyone can translate the following two sentences in other languages ?
<raphink> Name=FISH servers (Graphical SSH)
<raphink> and
<raphink> Name=sFTP servers (FTP over SSH)
<raphink> in as many languages as possible, but french :)
<raphink> hmm ok fine :)
<raphink> it'll be in english and french only for now
<kwwii> Name=FISH Server (Graphische SSH)
<kwwii> Name=sFTP Server (FTP ueber SSH)
<raphink> thanks kwwii :)
<kwwii> raphink: no problem
<kwwii> oops, I forgot something
<raphink> isn't it Serveren in plural?
<raphink> what?
<kwwii> it should be "Servers" in both
<raphink> ok
<kwwii> put an s on the ends :-)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> this proves I suck at german
<kwwii> it would also be Grafische
<kwwii> sorry
<kwwii> so, again
<raphink> you forget Name[de]  too but that's fine
<kwwii> NAME=FISH Servers (Grafische SSH)
<raphink> Name[de] =FISH Servers (Grafische SSH)
<raphink> ;)
<kwwii> NAME=sFTP Servers (FTP ueber SSH)
<raphink> yep
<kwwii> sorry for the mistake
<raphink> I guess ber might be better though
<kwwii> yeah, if you can put umlauts in it
<kwwii> if not, use ue instead
<raphink> ok well that'll be en+fr+de then
<raphink> :)
<raphink> let's go
<Riddell> nixternal: where did you get the pronounciation symbols from for Kubuntu?  they seem wrong to me
<Riddell> wikipaedia agrees with you, so I guess it's correct
<abattoir> Riddell: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/about-ubuntu/C/about-ubuntu.html ? if you were looking for something official...?
<Riddell> it's a phonetic symbols I was referring too
<abattoir> oh ok, sorry
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/akademy-blurb.text
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> Riddell: around?
<Hobbsee> or maybe crimsun 
<Riddell> ih Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: want to upload amarok now? (and kopete, if the exception thing was approved)
<Hobbsee> also kde-addons, which i tried to upload :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: got a debdiff for amarok?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not unless i download it off REVU and make one.
* Hobbsee ran rm -rf ~/Desktop/*
<Riddell> I'll get it off revu if that's the place to get it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: indeed, that it is.
* Hobbsee wonders if imbrandon's net connection has gone down again
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why did you change adept_batch to apt-get?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: because adept_batch doesnt exist, mainly.  also, because you cant assume that someone will have adept on their system, if they have amarok
<Riddell> what doesn't work about it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: amarok's a popular enough player that people from gnome use it.  are you really willing to kill off their mp3 support?
<Riddell> we just add a depend on adept
* Hobbsee splutters.
<Riddell> or we could modify the script to use synaptic as an alternative
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's wrong with using apt-get?  but you're right, we could add those couple of extra deps.
<Riddell> sounds best if it checks for and uses adept, synaptic then apt-get
<Riddell> apt-get isn't nice and graphical
<Riddell> it happens without you seeing it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it doesnt need to be, you never see it anyway.
<Riddell> you should do
<Hobbsee> Riddell: all you see is "do you want to install mp3 support" "type in your password" "mp3 support is installed"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: anyway, mornfall says that he'd forgotten about adept_batch, and so it likely doesnt exist anymore
<Hobbsee> Riddell: also the fact that i hate the idea of installing unneeded deps, if the function can be easily done another way.
<Hobbsee> if someone refuses to have adept installed on their kde system, because it's borked due to upgrade, or they dont like it, or whatever, that means that they have to install all the synaptic & deps.
<Hobbsee> + adept often doesnt start first go, so that's just *asking* for trouble.
<Hobbsee> and it's slower
<imbrandon> moins all 
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> Riddell: pwease tell me you wont make amarok __depend__ on a package manager , i think it would be ok to use one IF installed but fall back to apt-get gracefully, becouse honestly adept is one of the first things i uninstall
<Riddell> imbrandon: that's what I'm doing
<imbrandon> cool beans ;)
<raphink> hungerW: kdenetwork with _fish._tcp and _sftp._tcp is building
* Hobbsee waits for the bug reports saying "amarok install_mp3 doesnt work, it sits there and does nothing"
<imbrandon> nah kdialog can tell you when its done afaik , its a shell script right ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: when you open up adept from the kmenu, it fails gracefully - it just dosent open.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: you are forgetting that it's a kdesu bug not adept bug, right?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: and you need to sudo anyway
<Hobbsee> mornfall: ah, is it?  i mostly see it with adept
* Hobbsee thought you werent supposed to use sudo with gui apps.
<mornfall> kdesu uses sudo
<imbrandon> ahh it dosent report anything back? ( kdesu )
<Hobbsee> well, der.
<mornfall> well, if there is another "not starting" bug in adept than the one fixed months ago...
<mornfall> noone told me
<mornfall> and since it doesn't happen for me
<Hobbsee> mornfall: oh, why in hell, when adept reports an error, you hit show details, it magically fixes itself, and then closes a few seconds later?
<mornfall> i can hardly fix that
<Hobbsee> i think i had it happen here a couple of days ago
<Hobbsee> (when i was at a friend's place, and had no internet connection)
<mornfall> because libapt-pkg blows
<Hobbsee> loading.  please wait.
<Hobbsee> mornfall: when do we see the new version?  when does it sync from debian?
<mornfall> which new version
<mornfall> if you mean 2.1.1, ask Riddell, not me
<mornfall> if you mean 2.2, that depends
<Riddell> I just need to file a request
<imbrandon> and backport it to dapper ;P
<mornfall> what?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: 2.1.1
<mornfall> no major improvements in that
<mornfall> just a couple of fixes
<Riddell> mornfall: any chance of a return for adept_batch?
<mornfall> it's probably there, just unpackaged
<Riddell> "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"  hmm, not good for amarok
<mornfall> \o/
<mornfall> what a fucked up day today
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how the heck did you get that?
<Hobbsee> it built here
<Riddell> Hobbsee: tried to compile on powerpc
<Riddell> I'll try on the amd64
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, no wonder i didnt get it then
* Hobbsee used i386
<mornfall> the ***** that posted adept to kde-apps still didn't respond... 
<Hobbsee> due to the fact that i only *have* i386, and access to more i386.
<mornfall> anyone with an idea where to reach site admins?
<Hobbsee> none at all, sorry
<imbrandon> ubuntu.com site admins ? mornfall 
<mornfall> no, kde-apps.org
<imbrandon> ahh ok , nope not i
<Riddell> mornfall: Beineri has admin access, otherwise e-mail Frank
<Riddell> mornfall: you don't want it on there?
<mornfall> no, not like it is now
<Riddell> I'd agree just on the daft theme used in the screenshots
<mornfall> yeah, and the download link leads to a different version than it is said to title
<mornfall> and the text is stupid
<mornfall> to make things worse, it's just too hot and i have to attend a daft presentation in 20 minutes 
<imbrandon> ouch
* Hobbsee will swap the weather.
<mornfall> and people keep whining about adept
* Hobbsee still hasnt been able to figure out how to set tags yet.
<mornfall> may it be that i don't care anymore? wait for next release
* Hobbsee wonders what this easy tags thing is.  looks useful.  doesnt do much at the moment though
<mornfall> what again?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hmm?  i select any one of the categories, it filters, and then shows no results.  unless they're all set to "any"
<mornfall> i would write a manual, but i am afraid that i only have so much free time
<Hobbsee> is that what you're meaning?
<Hobbsee> true, we all do, unfortunately
<mornfall> the easy tag filter works here
<mornfall> you select browsing in use and it shows browsers
<mornfall> it's not like it was *hard*
<mornfall> or maybe your system is broken
<Hobbsee> kdesu's decided to work again.  odd.
<Hobbsee> well, it's edgy.
<mornfall> do you have debtags installed?
<mornfall> 2.1.1 has the dependencies right
<mornfall> 2.1 is screwed
<Hobbsee> mornfall: adept says it is
<mornfall> in that case it should work
<mornfall> it definitely works here
* Hobbsee wonders why
<mornfall> sudo debtags update?
<mornfall> what happens then?
<mornfall> anyhow
<mornfall> my meeting starts in a bit
<Hobbsee> mornfall: okay, see you later
<mornfall> laters
<Hobbsee> mornfall: still dead.  looks like the only config file i've got is the one about adept_notifier not starting on boot.
<mornfall> adept has no configuration
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought - but usually deleting the configuration files will get it back to being in pristine state.  mostly.
<bddebian> Howdy
<Riddell> hi bddebian 
<mornfall> lemme repeat, there is no adept configuration in ~/.kde, that could have any effect on debtags (non)working
<bddebian> Hello Riddell
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yeah, exactly.  i was meaning kde generally
<kwwii> Riddell: did the developer meeting already start?
* Hobbsee must be tired.
<Hobbsee> kwwii: probably another hour?  where are your pre-statments for thT/
<kwwii> whew
<jjesse_> developer meeting starts in under an hour
<kwwii> the mail I received from colin said that we only need to add our stuff to the wiki page if our name is on it
<mornfall> tht?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: s/thT/that?/
* Hobbsee cant spell tonight - probably need some sleep.
* kwwii has had a hectic week
<Hobbsee> hah.  think i'll try to use some of these for uni.  http://blogs.smh.com.au/thedailytruth/archives/2006/07/the_dog_ate_my.html
<kwwii> lol
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: when will be next KC?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: no idea yet
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: we're having trouble with meeting times.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: a girl from ubuntu-cn wanna apply for kubuntu members  :)
<Riddell> I've not had replies from anyone about when the next meeting is except toma 
<Riddell> about when good meeting times are rather
* Hobbsee feels  bad about those meeting times.
<freeflying|away> I hope it will not be in middle night, besides this, anywhen will be ok for me :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: yeah, that's the problem.  
<freeflying|away> Riddell: is edgy's main un-freeze now? 
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: yep
<Riddell> freeflying|away: still UVF but fixes are good
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: the painful thing is, is that pretty much any time that's good for the europeans is in our middle of the night.  i know it's even worse where you are compared to here.
<freeflying|away> Riddell: too few guys using CJK test for rdgy now
<Riddell> freeflying|away: known problems?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: heh
<freeflying|away> Riddell: guys using ubuntu will not input in skype
<freeflying|away> Riddell: and also some other kde applications
<nixternal> Riddell: sorry for being late there, but i added the kde 3.5.3 info to the testing page
<Riddell> nixternal: rocking
* Hobbsee wonders what the testing page is.
<Riddell> freeflying|away: should be more testers with Knot 1 out
<nixternal> it is more or less a release page for knot releases Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah
<freeflying|away> Riddell: these were know issues in dapper  :)
* nixternal boots up knot1
<freeflying|away> Riddell: the improvement in scim-pinyin will not break anything 
<Riddell> freeflying|away: did you have another patch to send me for that?
<hungerW> raphink: Hey, cool, you fixed the sftp/fish zeroconf issue.
<hungerW> raphink: Thanks!
<freeflying|away> Riddell: http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/debdiff/scim-pinyin.debdiff
<Riddell> freeflying|away: uploading
<freeflying|away> Riddell: thx
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what was the final debdiff on amarok?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it was amarokapp not amarok that needed moved to /usr/bin
<Riddell> Hobbsee: and I changed the install-mp3 script to check for adept then synaptic then apt-get
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, yep.
* Hobbsee was more wanting the code, but okay.
<Riddell> adept_2.1.1ubuntu1 uploaded with adept-batch package added
<jjesse_> kwwii: i liked a lot of the artwork on the wiki page, so good job :)
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> thanks
<Hobbsee> x2
<raphink> hungerW: yep :)
* hungerW applauds raphink.
<raphink> aaaaaaaaaaah 
<raphink> stupid me
<raphink> I put them in the wrong place
<hungerW> raphink: and the stuff even is in the archives already:-)
<raphink> bad me
<raphink> :(
* raphink slaps himself
<Riddell> raphink: what's that?
<raphink> Riddell: I installed the zeroconf additional files for sftp and fish in /usr/share/services instead of /usr/share/apps/zeroconf
<raphink> :(
<raphink> I'll fix it right now
<omeow> Hey raphink, weren't you also the guy that broke the screensaver? 
<omeow> >:)
<raphink> the screensaver ?
<raphink> no
<raphink> omeow: what did you break?
<Riddell> raphink: worse mistakes have happened, fix it quick and nobody will notice
<raphink> sure :)
<omeow> I broke my mind trying to come up with a reason as to why ark is still as crappy as 2 years ago. And why nobody is fixing it. ;)
<raphink> it's already fixed :)
<Riddell> raphink: incidently that's the sort of fix that could go on the newsletter and/or the Knot 2 page
<raphink> omeow: why don't you fix it ?
<raphink> Riddell: how so?
<omeow> Because I cannot code. I can only use the software and write bugreports.
<raphink> alright
<raphink> you haven't learned to code 
<raphink> "I cannot code" is not a fatality
<omeow> Not yet. Working on it though.
<raphink> it is only a matter of a fact, talking of a present situation
<raphink> s/present/current/
<omeow> (Learning C++ made me want to kill myself.)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> beware though omeow, the more you do, the more you are likely to break ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah
<raphink> heh
<raphink> here comes THE MOTU girl
<Hobbsee> raphink: hmmm?
<Hobbsee> that must be me, i presume.
<raphink> well you're the only MOTU girl, aren't you?
* Hobbsee wonders if there are any other female MOTU's at all.
<Hobbsee> raphink: i think so, probably.
<Hobbsee> there arent many of us at all.
<raphink> makes you special
<Hobbsee> raphink: but is that good or bad?
<raphink> I don't know :)
<raphink> you tell me :)
<raphink> I don't have anything about anyone being a MOTU
<raphink> any age, any sex
<raphink> doesn't matter 
<Hobbsee> raphink: heh.  i fail on both counts :P
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> you're not as young as some other MOTUs, though
* Hobbsee wonders if there's an age limit.
<raphink> ask jpatrick
<Hobbsee> jpatrick's a MOTU?
<Riddell> he is
<Hobbsee> well there you go, i learned something new today.
<mornfall> back
<raphink> haha
<raphink> Hobbsee: I think jpatrick is actually the youngest MOTU
<raphink> by far
<Hobbsee> raphink: yeah.  3 years :P
<raphink> hehe
<Hobbsee> i'm finally *not* the youngest for something.  yay!
<raphink> hehe
* bddebian wonders if he is the oldest :'-(
<raphink> bddebian: how old are you?
<bddebian> 36
<raphink> well then no
<raphink> you're not the older, at all
<raphink> -est, even
<bddebian> :-)
<Hobbsee> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<raphink> !vacations
<ubotu> I know nothing about vacations - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<raphink> too bad for you ubotu
<Hobbsee> heh
* raphink goes back hom
<raphink> weekend
<Hobbsee> enjoy
<Riddell> isn't he a day early?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah.  it's only friday morning here too.
<Riddell> maybe a holiday in france
<Hobbsee> Riddell: probably.
* Hobbsee thinks she might take a couple of days break from kubuntu.
<Riddell> come to lugradio live
<Riddell> there's a prise for the person who came the furthest
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> now that would hardly be taking a break from kubuntu, now would it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: besides, i have no passport.
<Hobbsee> and no sponsorship :P
<allee> Hmm, why isn't dh_iconcache not in kde.mk?  Or is it already in edgy?
<Hobbsee> allee: in which kde.mk?  the one from cdbs?
<allee> Hobbsee: hi
<allee> Hobbsee: yes from cdbs
<Hobbsee> hiya allee 
<Hobbsee> allee: know who merged that?
* allee saw tomas sync request for digikam
<allee> Hobbsee: No. I've no edgy yet
* allee checks web
<Hobbsee> allee: should be on c.u.c :P
<Hobbsee> ncie :)
* allee kicks Riddell to kick webmaster to fix the $%^@ certificate ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: we should go on strike over that...or something.
* Hobbsee contemplates attacking Riddell with bluey, the feather duster from work.
<allee> Hobbsee: yeess
<Hobbsee> until it gets fixed :P
* allee throws a dabber at Riddell and cries take that!
<Hobbsee> a dabber?
<allee> leo:dabber #in case you speak german ;)
<Hobbsee> i do, a little, but that isnt helping
<allee>   piece of cotton wool == dabber  # according to leo
<Hobbsee> allee: ahh..
<allee> Hobbsee: btw the dapper is pink of course
<allee> s/dapper/dabber/
<Hobbsee> allee: of course.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know what you mean now
<allee> Hobbsee: how do you name it?
<Hobbsee> allee: something.  i dont remember, at this time of morning
* Hobbsee is incredibly tired.
<Riddell> cotton bud
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's the one.
<Hobbsee> sheesh, it's 2am again...
<Riddell> there's a third sysadmin just started, maybe we can convince him to register us an SSL certificate
<Hobbsee> Riddell: whatever happened to the first two?  did you scare them off?  :P
<Riddell> well they've not responded to my rt request
<Hobbsee> rt?
* Hobbsee hands Riddell the long pointy stick to go attack them with
<Riddell> rt is the request tracker used by the sysadmins
<Hobbsee> ah
<Riddell> edubuntu have started getting annoyed about the SSL certificate too I note
* Hobbsee considers the relative evils.  stay here, till i pass out from lack of sleep, or go to bed, and fix everything in the kitchen first?
<Hobbsee> 'im not surprised.
<Hobbsee> or i could stay here playing minesweeper and get my hand all buggered up, which would be fun for work tomorrow.
<allee> Riddell: orig question was: is/will dh_iconcache be in kde.mk of cdbs?
<Riddell> allee: it is in ubuntu
<Riddell> don't know about Debian
<allee> 'k. so just 'added dh_iconcache' ubuntu changes can be forgotten. Good.
<allee> thx
<Riddell> allee: yes
<allee> Hobbsee: can you send me you /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/edgy ?
<Hobbsee> allee: building a pbuilder?
<allee> no dbootstrap.  I feel stupid if I can check edgy stuff quickly myself
<allee> eh, s/can/can't/
<freeflying|away> allee: you'd use the debootstrap from edgy
<Hobbsee> allee: http://rafb.net/paste/results/1OTlH659.html
<allee> freeflying|away: you mean I can't debootstrap an edgy chrot from dapper?
<freeflying|away> allee: no, you'd use the debootstrap package in edgy, but not the one in dapper
<allee> freeflying|away: 'k.  right.  I just wanted to not change too much.  Well see chroot is being build ...
<allee> Hobbsee: thx for the file
<Hobbsee> allee: :)
<linuxmonkey> whats up
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: the sky.  it's very dark.
<abattoir> lol
<linuxmonkey> yeah no
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: remember what I had told ya
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: nope.  i dont remember anything at this time of night
<linuxmonkey> well my grandma passed away on the 16th @3:15pm AST
<Hobbsee> ah :(
<linuxmonkey> at least she is no longer suffering
<Hobbsee> true
<linuxmonkey> just wanted to say that im back and ill be on later tonnight
<Hobbsee> :)
<raphink> anyone ever built java with ant here?
<Hobbsee> night
<Tonio_> hey
<jjesse_> hey back :)
* DaSkreech tries to spin around to look at his back
<jjesse_> mornfall: i've moved a couple of bugs from launchpad up to bugs.kde.org for you
<mornfall> sure, although the report is not too useful
<jjesse_> well i'm trying to clean up launchpad for you when i have time :)
<mornfall> that's nice, but that's the kind of bug report that could be closed with a link to wiki.kubuntu.org/AdeptUsability
<jjesse_> ok, then i can close it for you on launchpad and you can regject on bugs.kde.org
<mornfall> i'm glad you are trying to help, but the idea is that obviously unuseful reports are closed right away in launchpad :-)
<jjesse_> well if you don't mind some one trying to learn i'll help as much as i can, if i'm doing more harm then good, feel free to tell me
<mornfall> you are being useful already, thanks for that :)
<mornfall> just sorting out what's dupes will help, it's just that it would be less work for you to close things in launchpad if all i'm going to do is to close the report you make
<Tonio_> kwlan has just been uploaded for those who would like to test a bit
<pygi> Tonio_: :)
<pygi> Last time I used edgy it didnt went so good, no X :P
<abattoir> pygi:  what exactly was the problem w/ X
<abattoir> ?
<pygi> abattoir: not starting? :P
<abattoir> yes, error msg :)
<abattoir> i had a problem with xfs
<abattoir> X font server
<abattoir> install that, and you are ready to go :)
<Tonio_> pygi: I must say I don't use edgy at the moment
<Tonio_> I'm doing a backport to test any of my packages...
<Tonio_> I can't take the risk to crash my system due to intensive professionnal activity ;)
<pygi> Tonio_: hehe :)
* pygi just looking and wonders how would he ever fill 60GB of disk space =P
<pygi> (on a web hosting acc)
<abattoir> and you want a/c s 200 GB... :P
<abattoir> *with
<pygi> abattoir: hm, who told that? :P
<abattoir> pygi: you?
<pygi> hm, no? who even provides 200GB?
<pygi> we dont count dedicated hosting accounts ofcourse
<abattoir> heh, i was just exaggerating... :P
<pygi> ! :P
* abattoir 's hard disk itself is only 60 GB :'(
<ubotu> I know nothing about :P - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> hehe
* pygi decides to take dreamhost account :P
* Tonio_ doesn't understand why is everyone using wordpress.... dotclear looks much better to me
<kwwii> Tonio_: I guess because it is easy to set up?
<Tonio_> kwwii: dotclear is even easier....
<Tonio_> kwwii: the main reason is that nobody gives a shit to dotclear because it is a french application probably :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: I never heard of dotclear
<Tonio_> and wordpress is american one
<kwwii> how long has it been around?
<Tonio_> 3 years
<kwwii> I asked some friends a long time ago
<kwwii> and they told me to install wordpress
<kwwii> which I did
<Tonio_> and it's been used by about 90% of blogs in france and belgium
<kwwii> so maybe wordpress simply has a better name, and it more well known
<aliasfred> it is often like that
<aliasfred> the software is spread close the geographical position of the author
<aliasfred> gnome in the us
<Tonio_> this isn't a debate, just that I'm surprised to see dotclear isn't better known since it is a pure killer app
<kwwii> dotclear sounds like it is a program to erase either all files in my home dir or all web files perhaps
<aliasfred> kde in germany
<aliasfred> dotclear in french speaking country
<Tonio_> aliasfred: yes that's true somehow
<kwwii> so word of mouth is more important than anything else :-)
<aliasfred> yep :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: good name can be a reason :)
* Tonio_ would love to be "name guesser" for microsoft
<Tonio_> internet explorer, word, exchange, windows....
<Tonio_> can you imagin people are paid for this ?
<kwwii> as long as the hardware doesn't headbutt me when I call it a piece of shit again and again, I don't care where it is from :p
<Tonio_> I think about doing a blog (my first one), but I'm wondering if planet.ubuntu.com is compatible with dotclear....
<kwwii> I thought it only needed rss feeds
<aliasfred> a ms guy is paid 100k/year to blog
<Tonio_> kwwii: I heard about a few uncompatibilities with some blogapps
<aliasfred> well he quitted now
<Tonio_> raphink: tu es la ?
<raphink> yep Tonio_
<raphink> je viens de rentrer
<Tonio_> ca va ?
<Tonio_> je me fais un blog :)
<Tonio_> raphink: tu as lu ca ???????? moi me faire un blog :
<raphink> bien :)
<raphink> trs bien 
<Tonio_> raphink: planet est compatible dotclear, et en ce qui concerne kblogger ?
<raphink> il me semble que dotclear est un type de blog standard
<raphink> donc kblogger doit pouvoir l'utiliser
<Tonio_> oki
<raphink> wordpress est plus simple  mettre en place je pense
<Tonio_> par contre bon j'ai la glemme de le config
<raphink> 2 minutes montre en main
<Tonio_> raphink: j'ai mis 1 minutes pour dotclear
<raphink> ah oki
<Tonio_> et pis bon je suis francais, je fais la promotion des produits locaux :)
<aliasfred> download included ? :)
<raphink> Tonio_: certes... wengophone, toussa
<Tonio_> voila
<Tonio_> le camembert aussi ;)
<raphink> je vais voir \sh demain
<Tonio_> ah kool :)
<Tonio_> tu lui passeras le bonjour
<raphink> sur
<Tonio_> aliasfred: okay 5 minutes with download, upload to my server, creation of a no-ip A alias, configuration of apache2 and installation of dotclear ;)
<Tonio_> I admit 1 minutes was a bit pretentious :)
<aliasfred> busted! :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<pygi> imbrandon_: poke
<imbrandon_> sup pygi 
<kwwii> pygi: should I keep working on the ui for bzr?
<imbrandon_> ohhh a UI for bzr ? nice ;)
<pygi> kwwii: sure, if you want :)
<pygi> you did a great job already
<kwwii> we should probably talk about what I did so far
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-21
<kwwii> there is a lot to explain
<kwwii> ideas, etc
<pygi> imbrandon_: you should see the mail I just got about iBook?
<kwwii> I wanted to start looking for icons and artwork
<kwwii> perhaps tomorrow we could take 10 minutes and discuss things
<pygi> kwwii: indeed, could we do this tommorow pls (today that is) because its kinda late now and I cant think properly? :P
<kwwii> yeah, me either, don't worry
<imbrandon_> pygi:  sure you can forward it to me if you want 
<pygi> imbrandon_: I cant, it isnt on english
<pygi> kwwii: thanks :)
<imbrandon_> pygi: i can use google language tool or some such to get the jest of it
<imbrandon_> if you want
<pygi> imbrandon_: nobody can give you the feeling of how funny this actually is, trust me:P
<imbrandon_> heheh
<imbrandon_> whats up?
<pygi> hm, I cant explain really :P
<pygi> But its basicly about me asking how much would he ask for a iBook (same as urs, unused) and he got all confused :P
<nixternal> Riddell: sorry to bug ya, but the kubuntu.org email is still null here
<nixternal> if ya need me, i will be in a chicago style pizza ;)
* kwwii just updated the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/_Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas with a new idea for KDM
<kwwii> erm -_
<kwwii> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<kwwii> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kdm-21.07.06.png
<omeow> I like the white login.
<omeow> Don't quite like the black buttons, but that's just me.
<omeow> The one below is too dark.
<kwwii> yeah, the button text color is kinda funny
<neoncode> What is it with kubuntu and the bubbles?
<omeow> Yes.
<omeow> I really like the latest file you linked to.
<kwwii> no idea, I just kinda pulled it otu of my ass
<kwwii> out
<kwwii> it does not have to be bubbles
<omeow> It's a "clean" look. 
<kwwii> but it seems to fit
<omeow> Bubbles, soap, clean.
<neoncode> ... I kinna like the bubbles
<freeflying> morning all  :)
<kwwii> yeah
<neoncode> I didn't like the default background on dapper kubuntu though.. Yuck...
<neoncode> freeflying: I'ts exacly midnight here! Good morning indded!
<kwwii> hehe it is exactly 1 am here
<omeow> I didn't like it either. Changed it into a vertical gradient. (top blueish, bottom whiteish) But I guess that's something everyone changes.
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> i made that pic
<kwwii> so this idea is better?
<neoncode> Who made the window decor?
<neoncode> in dapper?
<kwwii> I made everything
<kwwii> in a couple of months
<kwwii> check that wiki page (the top) for a view of the new stuff
<neoncode> Ohhhh... to be honest I didn't realy like it...But I like this screenshot of the logon box thing... that's pretty
<kwwii> I did not really like it either :p
<kwwii> and I made it
<kwwii> we need to fix the buttons
<kwwii> and the gradient for the titlebar
<kwwii> but I have the gradient pretty close, I think
<kwwii> it depends on how much you like purple :p
<kwwii> dude, everyone can dislike what they want, I take no hard feelings about things
<neoncode> Heh. 
<imbrandon> 6pm here ( yea i'm late on the convo lol )
<kwwii> hehe
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have the full size akademy logo?
<nixternal_> omg kwwii that owns!!!  awesome job on the artwork
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp, I made it
<kwwii> I gave it to tink, for printing if that is why you ask
<neoncode> hi Riddell, not that I realy know you....
<imbrandon> kwwii: have you seen the polyester kwin buttons ? they are slick
<kwwii> imbrandon: yes, and I think that something along that lines is the best for kubuntu...I will get to that in a few days
<kwwii> they are too simple for me
<kwwii> but perhaps with the right colors
<imbrandon> yea
<kwwii> they would work fine
<imbrandon> omg i just seen the light blue login , man that is awesom
<kwwii> Riddell: what kind of file do you want?
<kwwii> I have a png on my site
<kwwii> and an ai I think
<kwwii> I can upload an svg as well
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/akademy-2006-da.png
<imbrandon> 404
<kwwii> yeah, no shit
<kwwii> I just saw that
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> kwwii: well Kubuntu is sponsoring akademy so I was thinking we should put in a quick akademy wallpaper 
<kwwii> now it works
<kwwii> Riddell: cool
<kwwii> I will put the svg online
<neoncode> KDE has cogs, kubuntu has bubbles. Prehaps we should have a cog-shaped bubble?
<kwwii> Riddell: or is that pic big enough?
<Riddell> kwwii: that's probably big enough
<kwwii> Riddell: let me know if I can help further
<kwwii> hehe, a cog shaped bubble
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> like I can pull that out of my ass
<kwwii> :p
<imbrandon> lol
<neoncode> Wouldn't that be painfull...
<imbrandon> it would look more like a bloon animal than a bubble
<imbrandon> baloon*
<neoncode> imbrandon: A GNU baloon animal?
<kwwii> you guys are wierd
<kwwii> :D
<neoncode> kwwii: Thanks!
<imbrandon> lol
<kwwii> next time I do something like that I will take a pic
* imbrandon wants a real live geko from geiko pet ( that talks like a brit too )
* neoncode plays with his CRT monitor and a magnitised screwdriver
* kwwii sticks his finger in his ass to see if anything else wants to come out :p
<kwwii> nope
<kwwii> it seems like I am done for tonight
<imbrandon> hahahahaha
<neoncode> Ewww...
<kwwii> no really, my shit doesn't stink
<neoncode> Sick... yet strangly funny...
<kwwii> strange, yet sickly funny?
<kwwii> :-)
<neoncode> That too
* neoncode should realy get some sleep... 
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/akademy-kubuntu.png
<kwwii> dude, nothing against you or anything, but let me do that
<Riddell> :)
<kwwii> when do you have to release that?
<Riddell> didn't want to cause you trouble
<Riddell> I don't, it's a completely temporary thing
<crimsun> the blue logo is a bit ... unique against that background. :-)
<Riddell> it'll only be in a couple of Knot releases
<omeow> Hm. I'm a bit unsure. I just filed a comment on this bug; http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128567
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 128567 in general "[PATCH] : crash due to uncaught exception while trying to resolve missing files at startup." [Crash,Resolved: fixed]  
<kwwii> I have to get up early and take my kid to school, wife to work, go to the bank, etc...after that I can work on it
<omeow> But now I kindof realise that it might be a seperate bug. Can anyone agree with that? :)
<omeow> I'm not using a usb drive. Just downloading to my home folder which is always accessible.
<Riddell> omeow: sounds different
<omeow> I thought so.
<omeow> Although, I'm a bit confused since they're using the svn build there. Not sure if that was before or after 2.0rc1 was released.
<kwwii> time for sleep now
<imbrandon> gnight kwwii 
<kwwii> bis morgen
<kwwii> sleep well
<jjesse> evening :)
<omeow> Riddell, did you have time to patch the xinerama stuff in or were you too busy with other stuff?
<Riddell> omeow: it's just gone up tonight, with any luck should be in the archives by the morning
<omeow> In what form? (*hopes for a package*)
<Riddell> yes, packages in edgy
<neoncode> Has Edgy Flight 1 been launched yet?
<omeow> Does that mean I won't be able to test them in dapper?
<crimsun> neoncode: if you meant Knot-1, yes.
<neoncode> Knot?
<jjesse> yes they are all called knots
<jjesse> knots are how efts reproduce :)
<Riddell> omeow: it does, but knot 1 is pretty stable for a testing release
<omeow> Riddell, how would I get my current dapper (with KDE3.5.3) into shape for testing those packages?
<Riddell> sudo sed -i s/dapper/edgy/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<omeow> Is it a good idea to log-out of KDE when I upgrade the KDE stuff?
<omeow> Probably... 
* omeow goes off to update.
<neoncode> Wait, are the devlopment versions called something diffrent each time?
<neoncode> Like Flight for dapper and Knot for Edgy or something?
<jjesse> correct neoncode
<imbrandon> breezy was colonys, dapper flights , edgy knots
<jjesse> drakes are also known as dragons, hence the name flight
<jjesse> knots are how efts (the edgy eft) reproduces :)
<Riddell> it's collective nouns
<omeow> urfg
<omeow> Why am I not suprised? =/
<omeow> I get loads of warnings about locales. Falling back to "C".
<omeow> Then I get frontend: cannot connect to x-server
<omeow> dpkg: error processing debconf
<omeow> segfault
<omeow> Why is it trying to connect to the x-server?
<crimsun> dist-upgrading from Dapper to Edgy doesn't preserve your locales
<omeow> I don't mind. I just use english.
<omeow> That doesn't seem to be the problem though.
<omeow> The problem is that it segfaults while trying to connect to x-server.
<crimsun> I'd start of by ``sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8''
<crimsun> off ^
<omeow> But why should dpkg connect to it?
<crimsun> dpkg isn't trying to connect to your X server; debconf is.
<crimsun> more appropriately a certain debconf frontend is
<omeow> adept?
<omeow> (I have no idea what a frontent to depconf is. I definitely didn't install it on purpose, it must have been a dependancy or something.)
<omeow> After using locale-gen, the error still shows up when I try to install things.
<crimsun> the debconf error?
<omeow> No
<omeow> Is it using perl to set those locales or something?
<omeow> Most messages have perl: in front of it.
<omeow> hmhm
<omeow> depconf wasn't installed. 
<omeow> debconf: unable to initialize display :kde
<omeow> (I've been seeing that error a lot in adepts detailed install info too.)
<omeow> Anyway, seems to be on it's way again.
<omeow> And we have a new error...
<omeow> This time on kdebase-data & kdelibs-data
<omeow> This is most likely because of ktorrent's overwriting a mimetype thing.
<omeow> or .desktop file, whichever it was. (you have to install it with --force-overwrite)
<omeow> man these errors are cryptic.
<omeow> It seems as if it's trying to remove gsfonts-x11
<omeow> and then part of the helpfile is piped through.
<bddebian> Hello
<omeow> Hi.
<omeow> unpacking replacement gsfonts-x11...
<omeow> usage error: unrecognised option
<omeow> Riddell: are all these errors common?
<omeow> I can't get gsfonts-x11_0.20.deb to install. I can install 0.17, but that gives errors in kde-data.
<abattoir> omeow: have you upgraded, and rebooted?
<omeow> abattoir: No, i'm still trying to upgrade, obviously.
<abattoir> omeow: adept has been uninstalled?
<omeow> Not yet.
<abattoir> because i got almost the same set of errors that your are getting
<omeow> I'm getting the adept error now.
<omeow> For some reason it's affraid to overwrite something.
<abattoir> cool :)
<abattoir> uh, ok, sorry
<omeow> How do I remove adept?
<abattoir> for me, the upgrade stopped and i was given the prompt...
<abattoir> i dist-upgraded again
<abattoir> and adept was automatically removed
<omeow> It isn't doing that for me.
<omeow> It's suggesting to run apt-get -f install
<abattoir> omeow: ok, let it continue then... ok, do that
<omeow> I am.
<omeow> when did you upgrade, abattoir?
<abattoir> earlier this week, i dont remember the day... sorry
<abattoir> before the main freeze though
<omeow> lots of problems too?
<abattoir> so i had to constantly do 'update' and fetch new packages
<abattoir> yes, almost identical to what you get
<abattoir> i ignored them and continued
<abattoir> after i rebooted, x wouldnt start... it was broken
<abattoir> said something like it couldnt find the font 'fixed'
<omeow> hm
<abattoir> so i did some searching and found that xfs(x font service)...
<abattoir> was missing
<abattoir> i installed that, and reinstalled the x-base-fonts package(<-- sorry dont remember exact name)
<abattoir> i'll look up that name for you
<abattoir> then after a reboot, it worked fine
<abattoir> and everything else worked fine...
<abattoir> the only thing is adept... or the lack of it
<omeow> I got the fixed font error too now.
<abattoir> if you are ok with it, then edgy is pretty stable and fast
<abattoir> ok, install xfs
<abattoir> and reinstall xfonts-base (i think)
<abattoir> wait i'll do an apt-cache policy
<abattoir> yes, that's it
<abattoir> xfonts-base
<omeow> how do I re-install the package? remove then install again?
<abattoir> 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base'
<omeow> nice. =P
<abattoir> works?
<omeow> I figured it was apt-get reinstall xfonts-base
<abattoir> oh, heh :)
<omeow_> hmhm
<omeow> Hopefully this did the trick.
<abattoir> it did at least for me, after an hour of researching :(
<omeow> Yeah, I'm back in now.
<abattoir> in X/KDE ?
<omeow> Yeah, KDE.
<abattoir> cool
<abattoir> i havent experienced any other problems... it has been very stable, as of now...
<abattoir> not a single crash
<omeow> I'll see.
<omeow> It's just such a hassle to upgrade this stuff when you're not quite familiar with how things work.
<omeow> The errors are very cryptic.
<abattoir> well, to be fair, it is a development version, and the first few weeks after the sync can be expected to be like this :)
<omeow> Yeah, that's true.
<omeow> So you're running without adept now, abattoir?
<omeow> It seems installed for me still.
<jjesse_> knot 1 cd from yesterday doesn't launch kde correct when run in live cd mode
<abattoir> omeow: yes, it was uninstalled for me... maybe it is fixed now
<jjesse_> i don't get the taskbar or antyhing
<omeow> abattoir, I got lots of missing icons though.
<abattoir> omeow: i havent felt the need, so havent tried installing it
<abattoir> omeow: system-wide, or only adept?
<omeow> system-wide
<omeow> Still lots of stuff to upgrade.
<omeow> That's probably why.
<abattoir> omeow: you havent upgraded fully? only KDE?
<abattoir> i mean, the process is still on?
<omeow> I don't know, the prompt somehow stopped without errors, I thought it was done.
<abattoir> omeow: try again... see if yo have everything upgraded
<abattoir> *you
<abattoir> omeow: amd64 by any chance?
<omeow> No.
<abattoir> oh ok
* omeow crosses his fingers with the hopes of not running into yet another error.
<abattoir> omeow: there are still packages which havent been installed?
<omeow> lots
<omeow> installing those now.
<abattoir> aah, ok, the icons should show after that. ;)
<omeow> yay another error. =/
<abattoir> adept?
<omeow> hell if I know...
<abattoir> omeow: try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' again...
<omeow> tried
<abattoir> omeow: does the same error come up?
<omeow> apt-get -f install is recommended.
<abattoir> did that?
<omeow> Doing that now.
<omeow> Why doesn't it just overwrite the file?
<abattoir> omeow: i dont know, did you try continuing or -f ?
<omeow> define continuing
<abattoir> do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' again
<omeow> I get the same error I just sent you.
<abattoir> 'sudo apt-get install -f' ?
<omeow> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 28 not upgraded.
<abattoir> 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<abattoir> i guess that would say 0 packages too
<omeow> Now you're just guessing commands aren't you? =P
<omeow> In any case, no that doesn't work either.
<imbrandon> omeow: you have to sudo apt-get install the python packages it lists
<abattoir> omeow: standard procedure, am only try to help :)
<omeow> I know, abattoir.
<abattoir> *trying
<omeow> This isn't about python, imbrandon.
<abattoir> omeow: i think he means the 28 not upgraded packages
<abattoir> omeow: i think all the other pacakges have been installed....
<imbrandon> yea the 28 not upgraded
<imbrandon> manualy tell them to install
<abattoir> hello imbrandon :)
<omeow> So now I have to type all those packages into the command line...
<abattoir> omeow: just copy paste them, if you are using konsole that is :P
<omeow> Right. 
<imbrandon> ctl c ctl v is your friend
<omeow> or one of the other zillion ways to copy paste stuff. =P
<omeow> Ok, so now those packages have installed, and I still get the same error.
<imbrandon> what error ?
<omeow> The one I just tried to send you, but you refused. =P
<abattoir> omeow: want to try manually removing kpartsaver.desktop?
<imbrandon> this client doesnt dcc well
<imbrandon> remove kscreensaver package
<imbrandon> and install debconf
<omeow> Already installed.
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get --purgfe remove kscreensaver
<imbrandon> --purge
<omeow> imbrandon, I've removed the package and then apt-get dist-upgrade'd again. Now it seems to have stopped throwing errors at me.
<omeow> I think I'll go log out and back in to see if everything still works.
<imbrandon> before you reboot run " sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<imbrandon> doh
<imbrandon> you need to run sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<imbrandon> and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<imbrandon> befroe you reboot
<imbrandon> omeow: ^^
<omeow> Yes.
<omeow> installing kubuntu-desktop gave yet another error.
<imbrandon> yea dist-upgrading to edgy isnt for the faint of heart
<imbrandon> just keep running those commands in circles till all give no errors
<omeow> the kscreensaver package again
<imbrandon> someone might have borked kscreensaver dunno
<imbrandon> afk
<nixternal> has there been any Kubuntu specific LTS updates this week?
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/error.log
<Hobbsee> morning all
<abattoir> omeow: sorry, just saw it, you fixed it?
<abattoir> Good morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir 
* Hobbsee said she wasnt going to be here today.  heh
<abattoir> heh... a true workaholic :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: yep
<Hobbsee> abattoir: you mean there *arent* people who are workaholics?
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> hey, is Kubuntu the only team that tracks their meetings and does minutes?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: heh, that's what happens when you spend most of your time in a room filled w/ geeks :P
<nixternal> im trying to get info on what happened at other meetings and im not about to go through all the logs and do a minutes for them just so i can add news to the UWN
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah, ubuntu dev team has a wiki for their stuff
<Hobbsee> abattoir: hehe 
<nixternal> im lookin' for TB stuff
<nixternal> i haven't gotten to the Dev team yet ;)
<nixternal> lets see, at the TB, you and toma made motu..anything else?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: toma didnt make motu....
<nixternal> he made god again?
<Hobbsee> toadstool and i did, 
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> toma made superman?
<Hobbsee> tonio got core-dev, stevenk tried but failed
<Hobbsee> there was other stuff too
<omeow> abattoir, going to check it out tomorrow. 
<nixternal> ya tonio..i knew it was a to*
<omeow> I'm too frustrated at the moment. :)
<abattoir> omeow: ok, but i guess its only a minor gripe ;)
<abattoir> omeow: any other errors? :S
<omeow> Just the one you saw above.
<omeow> I'll figure it out tomorrow.
<omeow> G'night.
<Hobbsee> omeow: what's the problem?
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/error.log
<nixternal> i cna't find anything for the devteam either
<Hobbsee> omeow: oh lovely.
<Hobbsee> omeow: i've forgotten how to fix that in the packages, but you can use --force-overwrite to fix that
* imbrandon yawns
<nixternal> hiya
* Hobbsee sits and waits for the food to kick in.
<nixternal> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1990777,00.asp?kc=EWRSS03129TX1K0000616
<DaSkreec1> Well Duh
<abattoir> a rave review alright :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Daskreech> I still love the fact that Maximum PC recommends it
<Daskreech> Two years after declaring that Linux was not worthy of a look on the desktop
<Hobbsee> bddebian: i'm stealing one of your merges.
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue7    <-- it needs more...edubuntu and xubuntu info, and some meeting info yet....help!!!
<nixternal> hahaha
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Which one?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: http://merges.ubuntu.com/i/ifrit/REPORT
<bddebian> Ah, go for it :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bddebian> Fix hamlib and you can have gpredict too ;-)
<bddebian> And fix grass and take grass and qgis ...
<Hobbsee> bddebian: urgh.  then i can do ktrack.  no, it's your job to fix hamlib.
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> I don't think I understand the policy well enough and no one seems to want to help me
* Daskreech heard Grass?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: you still know more about it than i do
<bddebian> Well I thought I had it figured out but it doesn't use native python modules just bindings I think
<Hobbsee> how odd.  http://www.modernlifeisrubbish.co.uk/top-10-most-common-passwords.asp
<Daskreech> Red hat's tools are open source and ripe for the taking
<Daskreech> That's a nice sentiment
* Hobbsee glares at nixternal 
* Daskreech joins in
<nixternal> careful with the glaring, i may damage your eyes
<Daskreech> Naw
<Hobbsee> nixternal: a) you got my name wrong, and b) what is the intended audience of this newsletter anyway?
<imbrandon> nixternal:  end users dont care about half this stuff in a weekly "wrappup" just mu 0.2c
<imbrandon> my*
<Hobbsee> nixternal: and c) you're waiting to become a member, and being one, in the same newsletter.
<imbrandon> and lots of !!!!!! everywhere
<nixternal_> [Thu Jul 20 2006]  [22:47:24]  <nixternal> careful with the glaring, i may damage your eyes
<nixternal_> !chanserv kill nixternal now!!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about chanserv kill nixternal now!!!! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imbrandon> heh Hobbsee  pastebin it for him ;)
<bddebian>   /msg NickServ ghost foo <password> :-)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hmmm?
<Daskreech> Can't you just /ghost password
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'll repaste
<Hobbsee> [13:47]  <Hobbsee> nixternal: a) you got my name wrong, and b) what is the intended audience of this newsletter anyway?
<Hobbsee> [13:49]  <-- jjesse_ has left this server (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<Hobbsee> [13:49]  <imbrandon> nixternal:  end users dont care about half this stuff in a weekly "wrappup" just mu 0.2c
<Hobbsee> [13:50]  <imbrandon> my*
<imbrandon> Daskreech: thast client specific
<Hobbsee> [13:51]  <Hobbsee> nixternal: and c) you're waiting to become a member, and being one, in the same newsletter.
<Hobbsee> [13:52]  --> nixternal_ has joined this channel (n=nixterna@ubuntu/member/nixternal).
<Hobbsee> [13:52]  <imbrandon> and lots of !!!!!! everywhere
<Daskreech> imbrandon: Ok worked on all the ones that I tried
<imbrandon> Daskreech: dident here just tried it hehe
<claydoh> Daskreech: MaximumLinux (short-lived maximumPC spinoff) gave me my first taste of linux
<Daskreech> :-) Duly noted
<imbrandon> <-- colloquy client
<Daskreech> claydoh: I have all the issues :(
<claydoh> I don't anymore
<claydoh> but the one with the mandrake 7.0 disk....
<Daskreech> I never got that one to work
<claydoh> got me running
<claydoh> I purchased 7.2 , that wouldn't install for me
<claydoh> but that freebie one did just fine
* imbrandon started on rh 4.3
* claydoh started on BeOS
<Daskreech> imbrandon: Like me :)
<imbrandon> then from suse 5 on i was a SuSe fanboy till ubuntu ;)
<imbrandon> s/ubuntu/kubuntu
<Daskreech> Bounced around on windows for a good while
<claydoh> I got truly hooked on the original 'user-freindly" single cd distros ELX and Redmondlinux (nee Lycoris)
<imbrandon> now i run a mix of mostly kubuntu one or two specialized gentoo boxes and osx :)
<abattoir> Daskreech: sorry, was away :)
<abattoir> Daskreech: planning on dist-upgrade? :P
<Daskreech> abattoir: Nope Ashex is looking for 64bit help. You run on 64 as I recall
<claydoh> After Lycoris folded, I got a free Silver membership to mandriva, but well, that stuff kinda sucked to me
<abattoir> oh, ok... :)
<Daskreech> nEver mind
<Hobbsee> nixternal: did you see my complaints,with the repaste?
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<Daskreech> Good night
<abattoir> imbrandon: busy?
<imbrandon> abattoir: just about to goto bed but i can do something fast if needed ?
<abattoir> ubuntu_ @ #kubuntu needs help w/ yaboot, can you help him?
<abattoir> nvm, if its a trouble...
<imbrandon> i'll look one sec
<abattoir> just didnt know anyone else w/ mac experience :)
<abattoir> imbrandon: sorry for getting in the way of you and your bed :P
<imbrandon> abattoir: np
<abattoir> imbrandon: good night :)
<nixternal> imbrandon: just so you know, there are probably 10 end users you who actually read the UWN..UWN is aimed at the community. another issue with "Ubuntu News" that will hopefully get fixed or replaced soon
<nixternal> most of those who read it are right here in this channel...go into #ubuntu or #kubuntu and i bet you get a lot of blank stares when you ask about the UWN or the Fridge..i went through this last night defending another site..but that is for another time
<Hobbsee> hi again all
<pygi> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi pygi :)
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<RichJ> hiya Hobbsee 
<RichJ> sorry about the misspelling there btw
<Hobbsee> RichJ: :)
<Hobbsee> RichJ: what's the intended audience of that newsletter anyway?
<RichJ> us
<RichJ> only people subscibed to the mailing lists get it anyways
<Hobbsee> RichJ: us, as in developers, or the general ubuntu community?
<RichJ> it isn't RSS at all, and the fridge doesn't update...buntudot is the only other place besides the mailing lists that post it
<RichJ> general ubuntu community...everyone doing something in the community..typical users aren't reading it
<RichJ> truthfully...they need to to merge the UWN into the fridge, and turn the fridge into news.ubuntu.com or merge it into planet.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> RichJ: i'd expect that users do
* Hobbsee just read it and thought of how unprofessional it looked, that's all
<Hobbsee> whee.  another bug :P
<RichJ> oh..the reason it looks like that is because it is being edited..it isn't for the public to read yet
<RichJ> thats why the formatting is garbage..and you see !!! that means fix this
<RichJ> plus we can't code it like we do other wiki pages because it makes it dificult to wiki2txt it for email
<Hobbsee> i'm sure you're not supposed to show the bad sides of developers in the middle of a publication that's going out to all the ubuntu community.
<RichJ> the bad side?
<Hobbsee> RichJ: sure.  like the bit about me putting a whole lot of stuff on the wiki a few hours before the meeitng.  sure, i made a mistake, but that doenst mean the entire ubuntu community needs to know about it.
<RichJ> i swore it just said about all your agenda items..i din't put in anything on timing and what not..it was just poking fun and i odn't think it showed a bad side..but truthfully showed initiative
<RichJ> unless it is worded wrong and i didn't catch it
<Hobbsee> also, "who could forget" blha blah blah.  a lot of people, who werent in that meeting.  it sounds kinda cliquey.
<Hobbsee> not meaning to tear you down - it's good, but it can be made better
<RichJ> ok..i will put a note next to that now so it gets fixed
<RichJ> Hobbsee: fixed, and i apologize for that ;)
<Hobbsee> bug 53461
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53461 in kdebase "kicker crashes _every time_" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53461
<Hobbsee> RichJ: cool :)
<RichJ> i seen that come through in an email earlier
<RichJ> i should have tried to duplicate it
<RichJ> ahh..he did a dist-upgrade
<RichJ> Hobbsee: you running edgy yet?
<Hobbsee> RichJ: yeah, have been for a week or so
<RichJ> ok..you running firefox?
* Hobbsee blames XGL.
<Hobbsee> RichJ: yeah, mozilla binaries
<RichJ> well..it probably is a bug, but i like it..the text i type in forums is nice and bold on this laptop, as well as the tab text, when active is a bold font that is cool
<RichJ> i looked at my dapper setups to make sure i wasn't going crazy..it is just this machine
<RichJ> i like the font, but i cannot find it in the font list at all
<Hobbsee> ah yes...the fonts changing?
<Hobbsee> took me a while to get used to it, but now i like it :)
<RichJ> how come there isn't an option for "extra software"  during installation..so i can either select to install or not install certain packages?
<Hobbsee> RichJ: because you can do that after install?
<RichJ> haha, i know that ;)
<RichJ> im doing it now..bluez and stuff like that on this lappy
* RichJ crosses his fingers after selecting 'Y' for apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> oh no, dont get me started on bluez stuff.  why on earth is it installed by default, when i dont even have a bluetooth port?  why not check first, and then install it if applicable?
<RichJ> hahaha
<RichJ> my feelings exactly
<RichJ> i think you have created a project for yourself there Hobbsee, i will start the spec, and you can draft and assign ;)
<Hobbsee> RichJ: hehe, i already have a spec that i really should do something with.
* Hobbsee files another bug.
<RichJ> haha
<Hobbsee> RichJ: hey now, they're not *technically* bugs
<RichJ> ahh, for edgy...i need to text all the laptop specific stuff and start a wiki page for it
<RichJ> i might as well, seeing i have knot1 installed and i can start from the beginning and chart the course
<Hobbsee> RichJ: yeah, lure needs the laptop buttons thing done
<RichJ> testing for them?
<RichJ> function buttons?..which buttons?
* Hobbsee looks for the spec
<RichJ> my lappy has a lot of buttons, as it was the *in thing* when it came out
<Hobbsee> RichJ: attached to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLaptopButtons somewhere - i'm trying to find the page we modified
<RichJ> is the wiki slow for you right now?
<Hobbsee> RichJ: havent really noticied
* Hobbsee wonders if there's a way to search for last updated wiki pages.
<RichJ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentUpdates
<RichJ> ???
<Hobbsee> RichJ: yeah, okay, it is...
<RichJ> hehe
<Hobbsee> RichJ: ah!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes
<hungerW> Anyone having trouble with speedstepping?
<hungerW> I end up having to restart powersaved to get it to work for a while.
<omeow> wow, quick bugfixing :) http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131142
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 131142 in general "answering no when asked to recreate file crashes ktorrent consistenly" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]  
<omeow> Riddell, I believe my system is upgraded to edgy. So I think I'm ready to test the packages.
<Riddell> alas kdebase has randomly failed to build
<neoncode> I assume that's a bad thing...
<Riddell> it is if I have no idea what the problem is
<omeow> Hopefully not the patches I asked you to include. ;)
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> if you have a sparc, ia64 or amd64 it should be ok
<omeow> I have an XP 2000+ 
<Riddell> is that an AMD64?
<omeow> No, that's a 1.7GHz athlon XP :)
<omeow> *an
<omeow> Riddell, not sure if this is an edgy problem, but ever since I've updated to edgy, one of my vfat partitions goes into read only mode after a while. It starts out as read/write.
<omeow> mount says it's mounted as read/write, /proc/mounts says it's ro.
<mornfall> omeow: /proc/mounts is right
<omeow> Yes, I know what caused it.
<mornfall> omeow: mount depends on /etc/mtab -- in case kernel adjusts the mount parameters there is no way mtab can be updated
<mornfall> aha :)
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/evil-beast-thy-name-is-ubuntuguide.log
<omeow> ubuntuguide told me to use iocharset utf-8
<omeow> http://tinyurl.com/opo39
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/gconf-error.log
<omeow> Parts of Thunderbird (which uses gconf I presume) are quite ugly and non-qt looking.
<Riddell> hmm, no kwwii
<Riddell> maybe I should just upload my wallpaper design, that'll make him be prompt with his replacement :)
<omeow> keyboard settings quite broken in kde? I cant seem to type the aphostrophe anymore. =/
<Riddell> I had that too
<jjesse> Riddell: i tried a knot 1 cd last night and kde didn't start up all the way for me, all i got was a blank blue screen after the splash screen
<Riddell> err, that's not good
<Riddell> anything in .xsession-errors?
<Riddell> or kdm.log?
<jjesse> i didn't have time to check last night and don't have a free computer here, though i could try it in a virtual machine in a bit again
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Riddell> evening Hobbsee 
<jjesse> morning queen Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> evening jjesse 
<jjesse> evening jsgotangco
<Hobbsee> hi jsgotangco 
<omeow> Riddell, how did you fix the keyboard problem?
<Hobbsee> hi omeow, did you fix the screensaver stuff?
<Riddell> omeow: changed to uk keyboard in the keyboard changer kcontrol module
<omeow> Hobbsee, I didnt fix anything. Screensaver works though. :)
<pygi> Hobbsee: you know what you must join :P
<Hobbsee> omeow: the kscreensaver stuff, with the file that was also in kscreensaver-xsavers, iirc
<omeow> wasnt me.
<Hobbsee> omeow: it was your log last night
<omeow> Oh that.
<omeow> sorry, I thought you meant if I had fixed the screensaver because it wasnt working.
<Hobbsee> omeow: and why didnt you file a bug about that?
<omeow> Yeah, thats fixed now. Running all the latest packages and everything.
<omeow> Hobbsee, because I would have had to file tons of bugs, I got many of the same errors. 
<omeow> And I wasnt sure if it was actually a bug.
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay.  wonder why i didnt get it
<Hobbsee> ah, i dont have k-xsavers installed, that's why
<omeow> Why cant dpkg overwrite the file in question?
<Hobbsee> yep, it's botched
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how do you fix that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/fcrilx79.html
* Hobbsee knows how to here, but not in the packages themselves.
<Riddell> erk
<Hobbsee> heh
<Riddell> fix the .install files in kdeartwork
<Hobbsee> Riddell: presumably take the line out from one of them?
<Hobbsee> that would be the definition of "fix"?
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> cool, thought so :)
<omeow> That didnt fix it for me in konversation, Riddell. I can type the aphostrophe in everything except konversation.
<Riddell> is kpartsaver.desktop for a specific screensaver or for kscreensaver in general?
<Hobbsee> oh, someone filed it
* Hobbsee checks
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where was your kdeaddons rebuild patch?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: first link in the topic.  kpartsaver.desktop seems to be for a specific screensaver - it's in a separate folder
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, it's a separate one.
<Hobbsee> right, do we want it out of kscreensaver, or k-xsavers?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: depends if it's for a screensaver that's part of kscreensaver or is part of xscreensaver
<Riddell> imbrandon, Hobbsee: kdeaddons uploaded
<Hobbsee> well, it looks to have just been added at the end of kscreensaver.install, whereas it's in the middle of k-xsavers
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, what do i do if my _source.changes file only talks about the .diff.gz and the .dsc?  but no .orig.tar.gz?
<Riddell> debuild -S -sa
<Riddell> but you only need the .orig if it's a new version with a new .orig
* Hobbsee was using -S -sa, with the MoM, iirc
<Hobbsee> ah ok - so it'll be accepted anyway?
* omeow wonders if the keyboard thing is a konversation related bug.
<jsgotangco> jjesse: Hobbsee
<jsgotangco> hey
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<Hobbsee> omeow: what "keyboard thing"? is that the one where all keyboard input stops until you log out of kde?
<jsgotangco> sorry just had some late night dinner
<omeow> No, the one where I lose my ability to type the aphostrophe.
* Hobbsee is still munching on dinner, enjoying her last hour of being young.
<jjesse> why do you become old tomorow or something?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yep
<Hobbsee> oh yay, two of my syncs just got approved.
* Hobbsee waits for the next 3.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how old?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 18.  i'll have no more excuse for a lack of a passport.
<apokryphos-> Hobbsee: the grey hairs will be coming soon
* Hobbsee checks that the new version will actually build and install.
<Riddell> wow, that's old
<Hobbsee> apokryphos-: heh, what fun.  at least then people form work might have given up wanting to sleep with me.
<Riddell> you'll be able to have your first ever sip of alcohol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what, legally?
<Riddell> yeah
<Hobbsee> heh
<mornfall> Hobbsee: you are 17 still? :)
<Hobbsee> i have to go to work again on sunday - i could turn up plastered...
<mornfall> you are young
<apokryphos-> Hobbsee: what work?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: no.  i'm 15, and i'm turning 18 :P
<Riddell> I recommend Fosters, but only because I do that to all the Australians just to wind them up
<Hobbsee> apokryphos-: i work in a supermarket
<Hobbsee> haha
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i recall you being surprized about my age, so let me repay you that :-))
* Hobbsee attacks Riddell with bluey.
<apokryphos-> ah, yes, my favourite place to pick up females
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe, fair enough
<Hobbsee> bluey is the filthy blue feather duster at work, which my manager is reported to love.
<Hobbsee> it's absolutely *filthy* and gets more dust on things than it removes!
<Hobbsee> oh darn, i was going to slap my boss tonight, and i forgot.
* pygi needs to wait another 5 hours to get activated his hosting acc with svn/trac
* Hobbsee sighs.  i should get my wifi working.
<Hobbsee> then it wouldnt matter so much when i pulled the cable accidently.
* Hobbsee notes that there's a new knetworkmanager in debian.
* pygi notes it will probably need a lot of patches again
<Hobbsee> pygi: probably.
<Hobbsee> um, what the?
* Hobbsee pokes her chroot menacingly.
<Hobbsee> oh.  it's my own idiocy, that's okay.
<Hobbsee> i'd only copied some of the debs over
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, you want a debdiff to upload?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/piF15g81.html
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I take it that file is also in kscreensavers-xsaver?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep
* Hobbsee examines the ubuntu changes for knetworkmanager.  i wonder if it'll work.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: are you sure it should be part of kscreensavers-xsaver?  there seems to be code to make a kpartsaver.kss which would mean it should be part of the native kscreensavers
<Hobbsee> Riddell: am i sure?  no.  i took a guess, based on the fact that it was the third last line of kscreensaver.install.  kdeartwork builds both binaries.
<Riddell> uploaded
<omeow> Riddell, are you using konversation?
<Riddell> omeow: nope
<omeow> Hobbsee, are you?
<Hobbsee> omeow: yep
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
<omeow> Which version? 0.19 or the nightlybuild?
<Hobbsee> omeow: #3100, i need to poke imbrandon about that again
<Hobbsee> omeow: they're *all* 0.19 :P
<omeow> Weird. Why can you type aphostrophes in konversation? I cant.
<omeow> Yet, I can type it in any other program. 
<Hobbsee> ''''''these ones?
<omeow> Yessss
* Hobbsee is on edgy.  i dont know.  US keyboard.
<Hobbsee> whee!  4 mins till i'm old, and have to act mature
<omeow> I am on edgy too. I upgraded to test the patches Riddell imported for xinerama improvements.
* omeow restarts again.
<omeow_> Oh right.
<omeow_> Thats another thing. 
<omeow_> My other nick doesnt seem to leave. 
<Hobbsee> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<omeow_> Dont you !ghost me. 
<omeow_> :)
<Hobbsee> omeow_: what, you want me to !kick you instead?
<omeow_> I was just saying that, because I wonder if its an issue with konversation
<Hobbsee> :P
<omeow_> My nick should just quit.
<Hobbsee> it should, yeah
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Happy Birthday Hobbsee | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Riddell> welcome to oldness
<omeow> Happy birthday, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hehe!
* Hobbsee bows
<Hobbsee> er
* Hobbsee curtsies, smiles, and lets people take pictures of her.
<omeow> Heres my present; http://omeow.ath.cx/gconf-error.log
<Hobbsee> (instead of running away, which is my usual habit)
<Hobbsee> LOL!  what a present!
<omeow> This is happening since yesterday after I upgraded to edgy
* Hobbsee wants kde 3.5.4 as a present :)
<Hobbsee> omeow: no idea.  --> malone
<BirthdayHobbsee> hum.
<BirthdayHobbsee> :)
* omeow asks sho_ to remove the if (user==omeow && character=="'") doNothing(); function.
<BirthdayHobbsee> hehe
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: how would it be best to go about fixing this bug?
<BirthdayHobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork/+bug/49228
<Ubug2> Malone bug 49228 in kdeartwork "kscreensaver-xsavers installed but screensavers from xscreensaver-gl missing" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<BirthdayHobbsee> hi Mez 
<Mez> hi
<Mez> Happy birthday sarah! how old? if you dont mind me asking?
<BirthdayHobbsee> Mez: 18
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> only a baby
<BirthdayHobbsee> right, who wants to come with me to the pub? 
<BirthdayHobbsee> Mez: hehe.  as always :P
<Mez> BirthdayHobbsee, where ?
<BirthdayHobbsee> Mez: oh i dont know - anywhere?
<Mez> birmingham, england?
<BirthdayHobbsee> Mez: send me a plane ticket, and a passwport
<BirthdayHobbsee> -w
<Mez> darn :P
<BirthdayHobbsee> yay!  i dont have to lie on the work forms anymore either!
<Riddell> BirthdayHobbsee: starting my looking to see if the .desktop files used by KDE actually have binaryies installed
<omeow> Riddell, BirthdayHobbsee; [16:11]  <Sho_> omeow: Report to Kubuntu that you can't get ' to work in your Edgy KTextEdit widgets
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: ahhh....yes, that's a point, isnt it?
<Mez> Riddell: I might be able to get a demo lappy for tomorrow
<Riddell> Mez: groovy
* BirthdayHobbsee looks ominously at this apt update.
<omeow> BirthdayHobbsee, do you guys patch kdelibs or qt with anything kubuntu related?
<BirthdayHobbsee> omeow: um?  no idea.
<Riddell> omeow: lots, but nothing that's changed much in edgy
<omeow> Perhaps something broke along the way.
<BirthdayHobbsee> omeow: most likely
<omeow> I can only make guestimates to what happened. I have no technical insight into how all this stuff works.
* BirthdayHobbsee says cue Hobbsee for the speech on how edgy is in development, and shouldnt be expected to work.
<omeow> Just trying to figure out whats wrong so other people dont run into the same issue.
<omeow> I know its development stuff, but someones gotta be using/testing it in order to find these things.
<BirthdayHobbsee> true
<jr_> '' foo ''
<jr_> works for me
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: 
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: ', not "
<Riddell> it was '
<omeow> Yes, I can see the difference.
<BirthdayHobbsee> ah...just two of them
<omeow> Hence the confusion.
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: they all seem to have the corresponding binary (.kss) in /usr/bin
* BirthdayHobbsee notes that there is a solution in the bug report, but isnt sure if it's a bad hack.  or how best to implement it.
<Riddell> if it works, do it :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> hehe
* BirthdayHobbsee wonders if you can run sed -i in debian rules.
<BirthdayHobbsee> i expect you can
<Mez> Riddell: I'm assuming you're going to the "after party" ?
<Riddell> Mez: on saturday?
<Mez> tomorrow night
<Riddell> if my girlfriend will let me
* BirthdayHobbsee checks to see if it's been fixed in kde 3.5.4
<Mez> you're bringing her with you ?
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: why wouldnt she?
<Riddell> all these sexy geek girls, I might get carried away :)
<Mez> Sarah, because some gf's are over protective and would prefer you to stay in with them instead of going out
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: hah.
<Riddell> or more because she won't want me waking her up late at night
<Mez> Riddell, lol - sexy geek girls? I'm there
<Mez> Riddell, bring her with you
* BirthdayHobbsee wonders if she counts in that category.
<Riddell> she might come but she has to work the next day
<Mez> where does she live then ?
<BirthdayHobbsee> ah, that's a pain
<Riddell> BirthdayHobbsee: if we said you were, you'd tell us to go fishing
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: ah, good point.  maybe.
<Riddell> Mez: Englandshire
<Mez> Riddell: "remote" working ?
<Riddell> ?
<Mez> as in she can work from anywhere
<Riddell> no
<Mez> the gf is coming with you to LRL ?
<Riddell> 15:31 < Riddell> she might come but she has to work the next day
<BirthdayHobbsee> Mez: you'd better not scare her off then :P
<omeow> It s scary how broken adept is in edgy. =/
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: guess i deserved that answer, didnt i?  :P
<Mez> the next day as in monday ?
<Mez> BirthdayHobbsee, scare her off? damn - i usually have that effect on women#
<BirthdayHobbsee> Mez: :P
<Mez> Riddell, i'm confused
<Riddell> Mez: the day after saturday is sunday
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: no, the day after saturday is monday, get it right!
<Mez> ok: but that means she has to travel from wolves to whereever
* Mez will just forget it
<Mez> Riddell: if you do come out - i owe you a drink or 2
<BirthdayHobbsee> ping?
<Riddell> BirthdayHobbsee: you didn't deserve that answer, I just have no idea where the line is that starts to annoy girls on irc so I tend to stay well clear of it, like I was saying earlier about not being a good judge of charater :)
<Riddell> pong
<Riddell> Mez: to Englandshire
<BirthdayHobbsee> oh good, i didnt ping out
<Riddell> why do you owe me a pint?
<Mez> Riddell: I assumed "englandshire" was a made up place
<Mez> Riddell: because I'm feeling generous :P and I think you bought me a couple at UBZ :P
<BirthdayHobbsee> Riddell: :) fair enough.  and you dont strike me as a bad judge of character
* BirthdayHobbsee was more amused, than anythign else
<Riddell> Mez: it's a real place, only 100 miles from Scotland.  it's very uncivilised, they allow people to smoke in pubs and only open shops for 6 hours on a sunday
<Mez> smoke in pubs? how shocking ... just like england
<apachelogger> so, do we have a license for google earth yet? ;-)
* apachelogger thinks he has to care about that on his own
<BirthdayHobbsee> hi apachelogger 
<apachelogger> heya
<apachelogger> and Happy B-Day :D
<BirthdayHobbsee> apachelogger: :)
* apachelogger is buying flowers
<Mez> apachelogger, who's the lucky person
<apachelogger> Mez: BirthdayHobbsee probably
<BirthdayHobbsee> hehe
<omeow> hum I need an older version of evdev to fix my mouse. =/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188302
<omeow> Shame he doesnt mention whats broken.
<BirthdayHobbsee> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya folks
<bddebian> Hi BirthdayHobbsee
<bddebian> BirthdayHobbsee: I take it that it is your birthday?
<BirthdayHobbsee> bddebian: yep :)
<bddebian> Well Happy Birthday
<BirthdayHobbsee> :)
<abattoir> Happy birthday Hobbsee.
<abattoir> any one noticed 'weird/multiple/cut-off' text-labels in KControl? In Edgy ?
<abattoir> i'll upload a pic...
<abattoir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18517
<BirthdayHobbsee> oops, i ran rm -rf *
<abattoir> eek...
<Mez> cd /; sudo rm -rf *
<Mez> ;)
<abattoir> hmmm quality is not good at pastebin, i'll re-upload
<BirthdayHobbsee> ouch, now i've never done that.
<omeow> imageshack.us
<omeow> (quality might not be good because you have to click on the image to get it to full size)
<abattoir> omeow: they have a size restriction too... right?
<omeow> Yes, but it should be fine. 
<omeow> Its something like 1.5MB
<abattoir> omeow: ok, thanks :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: whom to talk with, concerning official contact with google?
<omeow> mornfall, what do I have to do to get the manage repositories option to become available in adep 2.1?
<BirthdayHobbsee> omeow: code it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: mdy I think
<omeow> But it was already available in older versions? Did it get stripped out of the newest version?
* BirthdayHobbsee considers.  food, or sleep?  and will i be able to get up tomorrow morning?
<Mez> Riddell: should i bring cards for a game of Mau ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
<BirthdayHobbsee> Mez: you should *always* bring cards.
<Riddell> Mez: are you going to be there tonight?
<Mez> Riddell: dunno depends on how i feel
<Mez> are you ?
<Mez> BirthdayHobbsee, I tended to stop liking carrying cads when I started working with them for a licing
<Mez> s/licing/living/
<abattoir> http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1yi8.png.... I warn before-hand of the nasty ads...
<BirthdayHobbsee> Mez: ahhh.  how do you work with cards for a living?
<abattoir> any one has this w/ Kcontrol... notice 'Encoding Method' , 'Filter settings' etc.
<abattoir> ?
<Mez> BirthdayHobbsee, I'm a croupier
* BirthdayHobbsee goes to look up what that is.
<Mez> BirthdayHobbsee, I work in a casino
<BirthdayHobbsee> Mez: *ah*
* BirthdayHobbsee dputs conglomerate.
<Mez> Riddell: will you be there tonight ?
<Riddell> Mez: probably, train gets in about 9
<Mez> where you getting train to ?
<Mez> Birmingham New Street ?
<Riddell> wolverhampton, that being where the event is
<Mez> ah, ok - thought you might be going to new street then getting bus/coach
<Mez> s/coach/metro/
* BirthdayHobbsee wonders what she was going to do now.
<zakame> BirthdayHobbsee: heya
<BirthdayHobbsee> hi zakame :)
* BirthdayHobbsee wonders if she left any of zakame's merges at all.
<zakame> BirthdayHobbsee: you have my leave, its my present :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> zakame: hehe
<bddebian> BirthdayHobbsee: There is still ipac-ng ;-)
<BirthdayHobbsee> bddebian: eek  :P
<BirthdayHobbsee> bddebian: there's hamlib too, now get to it!
* BirthdayHobbsee cracks her whip at bddebian :P
<bddebian> I don't know how to fix it properly I don't think :'-(
<bddebian> I can hack it up but I was told that isn't correct :-(
<BirthdayHobbsee> :(
<omeow> Dont have that abattoir
<abattoir> ok, thanks, must be something specific to my settings then, i'll investigate...
<omeow> Then again, Im not using such an outrageous theme. =P
<omeow> Try resizing the window.
<abattoir> omeow: heh, well, most people dont like it....
<abattoir> it is easy on my eyes...
<omeow> red flaming eyes of doom?
<abattoir> heh, black is definitely more soothing than lighter creamish themes.... atleast for me...
<abattoir> well, guess i'm weird, i also have a no-colour only black background CSS policy in konqueror ;)
<BirthdayHobbsee> imbrandon: you around?
<omeow> BirthdayHobbsee, speaking of imbrandon what did you want to ask him about konversation?
<BirthdayHobbsee> omeow: for edgy daily builds of it
* BirthdayHobbsee updates his machine for him.
<omeow> There are, arent there?
<BirthdayHobbsee> dapper ones - i dont know of edgy ones
<omeow> Oh ok.
<BirthdayHobbsee> hi DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> BirthdayHobbsee: Hi
<DaSkreech> Who might you be? :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> DaSkreech:  a strange imposter!
* BirthdayHobbsee is a vampire.
<DaSkreech> Sweet Which clan?
<DaSkreech> I hope you aren't from that Pretenious one :-P 
<toma> '
<BirthdayHobbsee> lol
<BirthdayHobbsee> hi toma 
<toma> congrats BirthdayHobbsee
<BirthdayHobbsee> toma: :)
<toma> how young?
<BirthdayHobbsee> toma: 18
<toma> haha
<BirthdayHobbsee> so now i can quote myself as 19 or 20 :P
<toma> you can not be a motu and 18
<omeow> hm, zsnesssss crash.
<abattoir> bug 47848
<DaSkreech> toma: It's in the bye laws?
<Ubug2> Malone bug 47848 in ubiquity "should warn at partitioning stage if /boot is on XFS" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47848
<BirthdayHobbsee> toma: why not?
<toma> makes me feel old
<BirthdayHobbsee> toma: heh
* BirthdayHobbsee tries to remember if she uploaded falconseye or not.
<BirthdayHobbsee> oh, i didnt, that's right.  i was having trouble with the gpg key.
<DaSkreech> Isn't Falcon Dead?
<BirthdayHobbsee> ah, nwo it's stopped being painful
<BirthdayHobbsee> apparently not?
<omeow> hum
* BirthdayHobbsee suspect she'll get a rejected email for this.
<omeow> Where would i go to see if there are any reports for zsnes? I got a crashlog mentioning glibc. http://omeow.ath.cx/zsnes-crash.log
<DaSkreech> I thought it forked to Vulture's something or other
<toma> weeeekend!
<BirthdayHobbsee> toma: what's that?
<omeow> Im sure wikipedia has an article on it.
* BirthdayHobbsee doesnt know of this "weekend" business.
<omeow> Yes. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weekend
<toma> BirthdayHobbsee: that means i dont have any customers on the phone for two days
<BirthdayHobbsee> toma: ahh...nice :)
<toma> "The weekend is a part of the week lasting one or two days in which most paid workers do not work. This is a time for leisure and recreation, and/or for religious activities." <- needs an antry for kde/kubuntu
<BirthdayHobbsee> lol
<BirthdayHobbsee> yeah
* omeow reads the topic.
<omeow> Nothing on zsnes? =/
<nixternal> happy birthday Hobbsee!!!!
<BirthdayHobbsee> nixternal: thankyou :)
<nixternal> today is my sister's birthday as well
<nixternal> mine is next week ;)
<BirthdayHobbsee> :)
<omeow> Guess Ill compile the svn version or something.
<DaSkreech> My dad's Birthday is the same as my Brother
<DaSkreech> Nice gift
<DaSkreech> BirthdayHobbsee: http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Vulture%27s
<BirthdayHobbsee> yay, more merging done.
<BirthdayHobbsee> DaSkreech: ah right, yes.  debian had an update, so...
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<mornfall> omeow: how is it broken?
<mornfall> ah, repository thing is always disabled
<mornfall> *shrug*
<mornfall> noone ever tests it
<mornfall> that could be it
<mornfall> you see, i can't test everything every time
<mornfall> i only have so much time and patience
<mornfall> and i am trying to do some development too
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tonio_> hey
(BirthdayHobbsee/#kubuntu-devel) Tonio_: heya!
<BirthdayHobbsee> Tonio_: there's a new version of knetworkmanager in debian - a later svn - would be cool if we could get som eof that / newest upstream /whatever in edgy.
<Tonio_> BirthdayHobbsee: since there are more polishing on knetworkmanager done on the ubuntu version, I won't probably merge it
<Tonio_> but I may provide an upgrade
<Tonio_> the problem is that main is in freeze, so we need to have a good reason for uvf exception request
<Tonio_> depends on the changelog :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, true.  bugfixes :P
<BirthdayHobbsee> Tonio_: s/merge it/fix it.
<BirthdayHobbsee> :{
<BirthdayHobbsee> *:P
<BirthdayHobbsee> night all
<Tonio_> )btw, our knetworkmanager version is very stable actually, so I don't consider this an emergency, but I'll have a look
<Tonio_> good night BirthdayHobbsee
<Tonio_> and happy birthday ;)
<toma> BirthdayHobbsee: good ntie!
<toma> Tonio_: hi 
<Tonio_> toma: hey
<BirthdayHobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> toma: I have a little question concerning the hoverclosebutton
<Tonio_> it looks like a few kde apps have the same function (klibido) so I assume the code for this is in kdelibs right ?
<Tonio_> toma: it would be interesting to try to fix that little delay in my view
<toma> Tonio_: think so
<Tonio_> toma: I will try to look at kdelibs toonight
<toma> Tonio_: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/cvs-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKTabWidget.html#i4
<Tonio_> toma: super !
<toma> Tonio_: you want to turn off the delay?
<Tonio_> toma: will probably provide a patch for this and add the default settings to enable the close button
<Tonio_> toma: yes, the delay is annoying
<Tonio_> in my view at least
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;) any opinion on that point ?
<toma> Tonio_: setHoverCloseButtonDelayed should be set to false then
<Tonio_> concenring the hoverclosebutton on tabs ?
<Tonio_> toma: yes I can see this
<Tonio_> I think the purpose of that button is to be as quick as possible
<Tonio_> the delay is a nonsense there...
<Tonio_> let's go patching
<toma> nonsense? it prevents closing the tab when you wanted to select it
<toma> i dont care, because i dont click there to activate
<toma> but some people might do that, especially when they are not yet used to the new situation
<toma> but i dont really care ;-0
<toma> either way is fine for me
<Tonio_> toma: looks just sad it is not possible to do the same with konsole....
<Tonio_> toma: void KTabWidget::setHoverCloseButton   (   bool   enable    )    [slot] 
<toma> Tonio_: does that not use tabWidget?
<Tonio_> toma: if we enable this it should work globally
<Tonio_> not only in konqueror I think... needs tests ;)
<toma> hmm? You want to change ktabwidget instead of the apps?
<Tonio_> toma: if we want a logical desktop it is better to activate this for all apps
<Tonio_> no ?
<toma> who knows what uses ktabwidget. Maybe even some settings of applications use it
<toma> dont know
<Tonio_> toma: that's why I wanna test :)
<Tonio_> toma: this replaces the icon by a close button
<Tonio_> settings generally don't have icons, but I'll test widelly to be sure, of course :)
<Tonio_> toma: and in any case we can reverse the settings before edgy is out...
<toma> sure
<toma> i dont think that you can get away with it, but you can try ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: if settings are possible, it is because they should be usable :)
<toma> Tonio_: a setHoverCloseButton(true);\nsetHoverCloseButtonDelayed(false) at line 64 of http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/cvs-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/ktabwidget_8cpp-source.html should do the trick
<Tonio_> toma: yes I know you already sent me the link :)
<Tonio_> I have done the patch, now I'm building
<toma> k
<toma> when apps has turned it off explicitly, then you will not see it btw.
<toma> bbl
<Tonio_> exactly
<Tonio_> but as long as apps have an icon on the tab, it should work
<Tonio_> right ?
<Tonio_> except if it is turned off in the code
<toma> yes, not sure if it needs an icon though
<Tonio_> so maybe I will still have to turn on the settings for konq
<Tonio_> toma: since it replaces the tab icon by the close button I assume an icon is required :)
<toma> yes, for konq im pretty sure you will have to do that
<toma> ok, bbl
<Tonio_> toma: the setting should exist and be turned off by default I assume
<imbrandon> moins all
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<DaSkreech> When was the last time ubuntu-calendar was updated?
<toma> Tonio_: how's it going/
<toma> Riddell: ping
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Awake?
<pygi> DaSkreech: he's taking a long lunch I take it :P
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Well if he moves have him poke me
<pygi> DaSkreech: indeed :)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: ?
<pygi> DaSkreech: there, I got him for you :P
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Welcome :) How was lunch?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: my jabber is public on LP too if i'm afk in irc ;P
<imbrandon> good
<DaSkreech> I
<imbrandon> ;P
<DaSkreech> I'll mkae note of that
<DaSkreech> Remember the yaboot mac mini from last night?
<imbrandon> yea
<DaSkreech> Do you have the time and wherewithall to help now?
<imbrandon> i told him what i knew but there are 2 or 3 other mac users in #k-offtopic that might help
<imbrandon> try pinging that room
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<Tonio_> toma: just watching the tv ;)
<Tonio_> testing now
<Tonio_> toma: the delay patch is working very nicelly
<Tonio_> now I have to test for the other one
<toma> oki
<Tonio_> katapult seems to be dead on edgy....
<Tonio_> nasty
<Tonio_> toma: the close button works on konsole too :)
<Tonio_> kewl
<toma> Tonio_: awesome
<Tonio_> looks pretty nice
<Tonio_> I don't see any problems with tabs that don't have any icon
<Tonio_> looks perfect ;)
<Tonio_> arf
<Tonio_> nope it fails... the close button is there but clicking on them doesn't produce anything....
<toma> Tonio_: ok, check some settings that use tabs
<toma> Tonio_: ah, the signal is not connected to the slot then
<toma> should be an easy fix
<Tonio_> toma: this means we would have to patch to add the close signal
<Tonio_> yes that's is
<Tonio_> could be a pain to patch any app using tabs.......
<Tonio_> it concerns so many of them........
<toma> yes
<toma> i think we should patch and test it on a per app base
<Tonio_> okay I'm removing the first patch and keep the delaying one
<Tonio_> toma: yes on the other way it is possible to patch apps to make usage of this
<Tonio_> probably better than a full crappy patch
<toma> yes, i agree
<Tonio_> on the other way the delaying patch is pretty cool
<Tonio_> I keep this one
<Tonio_> Riddell was okay to test this until there is no delay
<Tonio_> I'll probably ask himl first before upload
<toma> k
<Tonio_> many thanks tomas :)
<toma> your welcome, i did not do a lot though ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: you found where and what to patch, that's quite big
<Tonio_> I could have greped kdelibs but it would have been longuer :)
<toma> np Tonio_ ;-)
* Tonio_ is preparing kdelibs and kds packages
<Tonio_> toma: may I ask for your masterness once again ?
<toma> sure
<Tonio_> there is a wonderfull thing I'd like to activate for konq, but that causes an issue
<Tonio_> you can make usage of central click on the mouse to active up and down thing
<Tonio_> you know what I'm talking about ?
<Tonio_> like in firefox
<Tonio_> the issue is that the max speed is tremendously slow....
<toma> no
<Tonio_> makes it quite unusable
<Tonio_> okay let me show you
<toma> do you have to activate that somewhere?
<Tonio_> I'm searching for the setting, you will understand why we need this :)
<Tonio_> yes, I'm searching in konq's config
<Tonio_> it is enabled by default in firefox
<Tonio_> but we need to change something to let it is konqueror
<toma> but middleclick is bound to open in a new tab in konq
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> go in konq's config, then
<Tonio_> web
<Tonio_> and uncheck "open blabla with central click"
<Tonio_> sorry I don't know the exact english terms
<Tonio_> do you see that ?
<toma> got it
<toma> ah nice
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-22
<Tonio_> you see what it does now ?
<Tonio_> central click allows to up and down in the page
<toma> yep
<Tonio_> the problem is that with very long pages, it is really slow
<Tonio_> on firefox the speed is proportionnal the same way but max speed is by far better
<toma> isnt that limited to your computer?
<Tonio_> toma I do't think so
<Tonio_> try with firefox and you'll see the difference
<Tonio_> I'd like to have that enabled in kubuntu, but it would be better to increase the max speed in some way
<Tonio_> opera does the same, but max speed is really better too
<toma> ok, let me have a look
<Tonio_> I tested on many machines with konq, the speed it always limited :)
<toma> give me a few minutes
<Tonio_> toma: fantastic, thanks :)
<Tonio_> toma: let's become the "kde "ultimate settings team"  ;)
<toma> haha ;-)
<toma> setting is called MouseMiddleClickClosesTab
<toma> hmm, no ;-) that is another feature appearantly
<toma> OpenMiddleClick is the one
<Tonio_> toma: okay
<Tonio_> I was packaging, so I didn't check what was the konqerorrc entry :)
<Tonio_> the point is I'm affraid the speed is hardcoded........
<toma> it is not in kdebase/konqueror in any case
<Tonio_> toma: hum ?
<Tonio_> would it be kdelibs ?
<toma> i think in kdelibs
<Tonio_> that's strange since it is an konqueror only function
<toma> still searching
<Tonio_> thanks :)
<Tonio_> packages are ready, waiting for Riddell's opinion and I'll upload
<toma> eeks: http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2006/07/new-blood.html
<Tonio_> I don't disagree his opinion
<Tonio_> the point is kde translations are REALLY better than gnome ones
<Tonio_> so rosetta can be very usefull for gnome, but I already have seen phrases that have been changed in dapper, and in the bad way
<Tonio_> since the original kde translation was better
<toma> Tonio_: i agree to that as well. It is a usefull tool for ubuntu as a distribution, it just does not hold for kde.
<Tonio_> but on the other way, I don't think involving anonymous users to contribute is a bad thing
<Tonio_> so many people don't even have an idea of how to contribute
<toma> i'll bring it up on the next meeting...
<Tonio_> toma: the point is that we will not remove this
<Tonio_> because it is on canonicals plans, and kubuntu is a part of the global ubuntu project...
<Tonio_> we can discuss it, but that will not be debatable I think
<toma> look at khtml/khtmlview.cpp, line 933
<Tonio_> in kdebase ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<toma> Tonio_: kdelibs
<Tonio_> hum !!!!!!!!!! khtml is part of kdelibs of course.......; I'm stupid
<toma> no, line 349
<toma> 394
<toma> increase 4 to whatever
<Tonio_>         d->m_mouseScroll_byX = 0;
<Tonio_>         d->m_mouseScroll_byY = 0;
<Tonio_> ah okay, that's just the initialisation
<Tonio_> looking
<toma> line 394
<Tonio_> okay that give the acceleration
<Tonio_> great !
<Tonio_> let's make tests
<Tonio_> toma: you are the man
* toma bows
<Tonio_> okayh let's test
<Tonio_> toma: testing to find the good acceleration factor will take time........ kdelibs is quite long to package for each test
<toma> there should be a setting to show/unshow the mouse scroll indicator
<toma> do you know ehere that is located?
<Tonio_> it doesn't exist graphically...
<Tonio_> unseenable, unsetable...
<Tonio_> if it where, that would already be in dapper lol :)
<Tonio_> toma: talking about the blog post, one thing we must not forget is that is doesn't conern only kde, but all kde based apps, including universe ones
<Tonio_> and most of them aren't translated at all
<Tonio_> so the point is that is can be weird for the standard kdebase apps, but very usefull to get close to a full translated system
<toma> sure. but it hurts kde imho
<toma> so the procedures for them should change a bit
<Tonio_> toma: yes, but that would make a double stuff to maintain/support
<toma> accelaration is around line 1107 btw
<toma> Tonio_: try this http://rafb.net/paste/results/693SdM64.html
<toma> Tonio_: your current compiel can be aborted, it won't work ;-(
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> are those the good ones ?
<Tonio_> tesging
<Tonio_> testing
<toma> not sure, we might extend the else construction with one row, for super accellaration
<Tonio_> hum true
<toma> do you want that right now?
<Tonio_> the point is that you have several speeds, but this isn't proportionnal with the distance from the cursor to the click point
<Tonio_> this is how firefox works
<Tonio_> it is very nice
<toma> ah ok, thats even better
<toma> we can do that
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> I can do the algo but not the code....
<Tonio_> the point is I don't know C++
<Tonio_> can you help me on that point ?
<toma> yes, should not be that hard
<Tonio_> let's take 25 px -> 2
* pygi pokes mornfall :)
<Tonio_> d->m_mouseScroll_byX *= adX/12.5
<Tonio_> but that isn't valid c++ I assume :)
<toma> not sure. 
<Tonio_> we can devide per 10 probably
<toma> let me check
<Tonio_> d->m_mouseScroll_byX *= adX*0.1
<Tonio_> that has better chances to work ;)
<toma> that might work
<Tonio_> let's gooooooooooooooooooo
<toma> probably we have to round it a bit
<toma> else the compiler will complain
<toma> so, we could go for the easy way out by converting it to an int.
<Tonio_> why didn't they did that way ???
<Tonio_> proportional is by far better
<toma> no idea, but we will find out probably
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> if we fail we can still add lots of values...
<Tonio_> >100 > 125 etc...
<toma> indeed
<toma> me tries to find a quick setup to test compilation
<Tonio_> toma: it is already in build here, but it'll take a bit of time :)
<Tonio_> I'm on a laptop, not a dual core :)
<toma> i'm pretty sure it will fail, as it will not result in an int
<Tonio_> hum
<toma> but let it run as long as i'm struggling here
<Tonio_> that's possible
<Tonio_> round() somewhere ?
<Tonio_> we can devide by 10 and round the value
<toma> that would mean an include math.h is needed. 
<Tonio_> hum...
<toma> we can cast it to an int
<Tonio_> how ?
<Tonio_> if lengh(bla) > 1 then split (bla, 0, 1) ?
<toma> probably using ...*= (int)(adX*.0.1)
<Tonio_> I don't know if c++ allow textual functions on numvers
<Tonio_> numbers
<Tonio_> no .h file to include for this ?
<toma> no
<Tonio_> cool
<Tonio_> okay noted in case it fails
<toma> did you leave in that it only should happen after 25 pixels?
<Tonio_> nope
<toma> maybe that is friendly as well
<Tonio_> in firefox 2 pix and it works
<Tonio_> you really should give a try at firefox conerning this
<Tonio_> it is pretty cool like this
<toma> it does not work for me in firefox
<Tonio_> hu ?
<toma> nothing happens
<toma> middleclick
<Tonio_> maybe the lin ux version needs that to be activated let me checl
<Tonio_> on the windows version it is activated out of the box
<toma> ok, it might compile fine, just with a warning
<Tonio_> toma: go in firefox prefs, advances, use automatic blabla
<Tonio_> you can activate it there
<toma> oki
<Tonio_> the proportionnal thing is really MUCH better
<toma> works...it is really difficult to pauze the scrolling to read up
<Tonio_> really ?
<toma> it is always moving unless you point the mouse to the middle
<Tonio_> toma: reclick on middle click ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> hum, I must say I have a very precise mouse, but I don't have any issue in going back to the center
<Tonio_> G7 laser pawa
<toma> Tonio_: ok, it shoudl compile
<toma> if (adY > 25) d->m_mouseScroll_byY *= adY*0.1;
<toma>          else d->m_mouseScroll_byY = 0;
<toma> if you want to lock movement the first 25
<Tonio_> I'l probably do with 10
<Tonio_> 10 bottom and 10 top makes a 20 pix zone
<Tonio_> should be enought
<toma> right
<toma> where does NMU strand for?
<toma> stand
<Tonio_> Non Maintainer Upgrade
<toma> ah, ok
<Tonio_> it is when the changelog name and maintainer name in control are different
<Tonio_> debian cares this, but we don't give a shit :)
<toma> yes, i noticed that difference
<toma> Tonio_: bbi 10 minutes, are you still around then?
<Tonio_> toma: yes
<Tonio_> toma: if it works nicelly this patch could be proposed to kde I think
<Tonio_> since most firefox people using this function (windows ones for example) really regret this functionnality sucks in konq...
<toma> back
<toma> i can commit it to trunk / kde4 yes
<toma> for kde 3.5.5 only if i write a good mail ;-)
<toma> and it is tested well by users of edgy
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> it'll be tested
<toma> done yet?
<Tonio_> toma: nope, still building........
<Tonio_> I had a crash during the first build, no left space on device...
<Tonio_> edgy migration increased the size of my apt cache :)
<toma> ouch
<toma> i just installed 160gb extra to try an edgy install soon and a kde4
<toma> and because my current hd is giving me troubles now and then
<Tonio_> toma: it doesn't work very nicelly
<Tonio_> the speed changes in a strange way........
<Tonio_> weird
<Tonio_> I may try with (int) maybe
<toma> can you send me the build?
<toma> edgy or dapper?
<Tonio_> edgy....
<Tonio_> is it okay ?
<toma> i'm not on dapper
<toma> edgy
<toma> i'll build it tomorrow 
<Tonio_> +	d->m_mouseScroll_byX *= adX*0.1;
<Tonio_> +	d->m_mouseScroll_byY *= adX*0.1;
<Tonio_> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<toma> i think we can loose the *= and change that to =
<Tonio_> I'm a fuckin' stupid.........
<toma> haha
<toma> yes
<Tonio_> rebuiding.........
<toma> how is the horizontal scrolling?
<crimsun> wow, that's an odd bug
<toma> Tonio_: i'll not wait on that build, nite
<Tonio_> crimsun: well, it is probably due to the fact than it is 3:30 am too :)
<crimsun> that, too. :-)
<Tonio_> hehe
<bddebian> Hello
<Tonio_> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> why do I make so stupid things on a package that takes more than one hour to build ? :'(
<bddebian> Tonio_: We all do
<Tonio_> bddebian: true !
<crimsun> tonio would love ccache.
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> morning all!
* Hobbsee has figured out a good birthday present.
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> whats that ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: a card that works without ndiswrapper!
<imbrandon> a new mac lappy ?
<imbrandon> heheh
<Hobbsee> pft
<imbrandon> crimsun: you ever use distcc ?
<crimsun> imbrandon: I've used it
<imbrandon> know if its possible to get dpkg-buildpackage to use it ?
<crimsun> yes, but I don't know the details offhand
<crimsun> you shouldn't have to do anything special to dpkg*
<imbrandon> k cool, i will continue my quest then
<imbrandon> hrm well i wanted to do it without chaging the makeflags of the source 
<kwwii> moin
<nixternal> moin kwwii
<kwwii> howdy nixternal
<kwwii> happy birthday hobbsee :-)
* kwwii wonders how old she is
<nixternal> 18
<kwwii> damn kids
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> they are getting smarter and smarter as well
<crimsun> 18?! Man, I feel ancient.
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> yeah, no shit
<nixternal> you are ;)
<crimsun> nixternal: I bet I'm younger than you :-p
<nixternal> bet your not ;)
<crimsun> ok fine, at least I'm younger than Lamont :-p
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> lamont off of sanford and son?
<nixternal> ;)
<crimsun> hah
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> HI nixternal
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Interesting Newsletter 
<nixternal> it is in the process of editing
<nixternal> #7 isn't even close to being ready
<nixternal> it just has the news..now it needs to be put to template and released...reworded, tweaked, you name it
<kwwii> nixternal: the fact that you know lamont of sanford and son tells me that you are pretty old :p
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i grew up to that. red foxx is one of my favorites
<nixternal> sanford and on, all in the family...classics
<DaSkreech> Mutha . Father!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> aunt esther...and fred..they would kill me
<nixternal> ok..i need a ubuntu theme page/site at chi.ubuntu-us.org
<nixternal> ;_
* abattoir wonders what you people are talking about... goes and googles/ searches tv.com :P
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> Young uns
* nixternal will be 32 in 1 week and 9 minutes
<crimsun> you're definitely a fogey.
<nixternal> never
<DaSkreech> I'll be like 18 in .. sometime
<crimsun> whippersnapper.
<abattoir> ok, so i *was* right, it *was* a TV show... 
<abattoir> hmmm 1972-1977
<DaSkreech> Woah older than me 
<DaSkreech> Though I do remember desmonds
* imbrandon rembers lammont and is only 27
<DaSkreech> Which I see no one else remembers
<crimsun> (I was actually referring to LaMont Jones, the DD, who is in his 40s.)
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> heheh i was thinking sanford and sons ;)
<imbrandon> son*
<nixternal> green acres?
<imbrandon> ouch
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> nick at night and tvland own me
* imbrandon knows he is over 21 becouse he tried to hide the beer real fast in this family pic http://www.imbrandon.com/images/all.gif
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> OF course if anyone backs out the original airings of The Shadow I'm outta here
<imbrandon> ( unsuccessfully i might add )
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: lol
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: what about starsky and huch ?
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> The Shadow is older :)
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: That's cute where did you get the Bear shirt?
<imbrandon> hrm i wonder whom is the old man on campus that hangs in -motu or one of the -devel's 
<kwwii> imbrandon: nice pic :-)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: i have no idea man lol that was almost a year and a half ago
<imbrandon> kwwii: thanks
<kwwii> for a long time, I thought I was old but now I meet people online that are even older :p
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon looks alot older without his ballcap on becouse I'm balding , but good luck finding a pic of me without a ballcap on ;)
<crimsun> I tend to avoid photos if possible
<kwwii> hehe, I shaved my head for the last 7 years too hide my balding
* DaSkreech whistles as hie opens Krita
<kwwii> now I finally have hair again
<kwwii> in between jobs, I figured that I could risk trying to see if it will grow anymore :p
<imbrandon> lol yea
<kwwii> so now I have this funny, kinda bozo the clown meets christopher walken look
<imbrandon> bwhahahah omg i just pictured that 
<imbrandon> heh afk freakin kernel panics
<imbrandon> heh everytime i have seen you kwwii you have a beanie cap on
<kwwii> what is your kernel afraid of? :-)
<imbrandon> grrr well i was trying to install debian proper on this other box
<kwwii> ahhhaaaa, sorry we do not support that here :p
<imbrandon> but right after install it panics, lol ( notes *buntu runs fine on same hardware ) /me looks for the problem 
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Falling haair or rising gas prices one of the two I'll bet
<imbrandon> heh kwwii we dont support osx either and thats what i'm on atm ;)
<imbrandon> shhh
<kwwii> DaSkreech: dude, the gas price here is getting fscking crazy
<kwwii> hehe
<DaSkreech> Fuel System consumption killing?
* imbrandon dosent drive
<kwwii> it is around 1.40 Euro per Liter 
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> its about 2.90 USD here or so last i looked
<kwwii> imagine paying $5 or so for a gallon
<imbrandon> yea that sucks
<kwwii> time to sell the mercedes and buy a honda again
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> get a ethonol ( sp? ) car
<imbrandon> or a sunlight one
<kwwii> actually I was thinking of natural gas
<imbrandon> ye
<imbrandon> a
<DaSkreech> It's like 60 dollars a litre
<imbrandon> gah this sucks /me hates this ( debian proper not working )
<DaSkreech> Plus now we gotta pay to drive on the roads
<imbrandon> ohh well i dont have time to fsk with it
<abattoir> DaSkreech: London?
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<kwwii> hehe, I found a pic of my family: http://bootsplash.org/family.jpg
<DaSkreech> John Woo is not making the next TMNT movie
<DaSkreech> abattoir: No I said dollars
<imbrandon> kwwii: nice , cool pic
<kwwii> thnx
<abattoir> DaSkreech: oh ok, i though London, because of the Road Pricing thing, but now they are having it all over the world...
<abattoir> *thought
<DaSkreech> Yeah the Govt sold our roads to the french so now we have to pay them to drive on it
<kwwii> lol
* imbrandon contemplates sleep or more drupal hacking , i think sleeps gonna winout
<abattoir> hehe
<DaSkreech> bootsplash.org
* kwwii just woke up ;-)
<DaSkreech> That's a fortunate URL
* abattoir remembers trying to use bootsplash once.
<kwwii> DaSkreech: well, I co-authored the first bootsplash
<abattoir> i had an old monitor/video card, never worked :(
<kwwii> the first bootsplash ever for linux, so the domain was easy to find
<DaSkreech> I just went to the home page and surmised something like that
<kwwii> actually, I think I made up the word "bootsplash"
<imbrandon> hehehe wouldent doubt it
<kwwii> abattoir: I can point you to lots of new cards that do not work either
<imbrandon> inbetween jobs? i thought you were on contract with canonical kwwii 
<kwwii> imbrandon: I worked for SUSE for the last 7 years
<abattoir> kwwii: its still in active development? or has it morphed into something else ?
<kwwii> abattoir: it is still being developed but I am no longer working on it
<imbrandon> kwwii: i know that i ment now
<kwwii> eventually I will migrate to my new domain and get rid of bootsplash.org
<kwwii> imbrandon: yeah, now I am contracting for canonical
<DaSkreech> Hmm I wonder if they have a URL for the Stuff Lunak tossed into kwin
<kwwii> "artist in chief" (what a corny name)
<abattoir> heh
* imbrandon nneds to totaly redo all the graphics on imbrandon.com and move it to the new server ( i did those graphics over 2 years ago lol )
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Ask them to just Give you Master Chief
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> imbrandon needs to get me some ubuntu themeage!!!
<DaSkreech> For some rason young uns' think that's a cool name nowadays :)
<DaSkreech> Reason
<kwwii> lol
<imbrandon> nixternal: i'm working on "themes" for buntudot.org i might get up this weekend 
<kwwii> imbrandon: not so bad though
<kwwii> you could simply update a few things and it would look fresh again
<imbrandon> but trying to whip art.ubuntu.com into shape atm
<kwwii> hehe, I was born in kansas city :-)
<imbrandon> so not time
<imbrandon> kwwii: was you? nice i was born and raised here, moved a few diffrent places and just reciently moved back
<nixternal> if ubuntu is FOSS, how come i can't download the theme they use for ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com, or the fridge.ubuntu.com???  that would be a plone theme, moinmoin theme, and a drupal theme
<nixternal> made sure i covered all 3 ;)
<DaSkreech> Cause they are 1337
<imbrandon> nixternal: ask newz2000 he will prbbably get it for you, i dont wanna rip it off the art.u.c server becosue i dont know how its licensed
<kwwii> imbrandon: I'll be in St. Louis in about two weeks visiting my family
<nixternal> imbrandon: obviously it has to be open, since the forums got it
<imbrandon> kwwii: nice , let me know i got family there too ( cupple uncles , my grandma and dad ) and we can hookup for a beer ort coffee or somethin if you will have time
<imbrandon> its only about 3.5 hours from KC
<imbrandon> not a big drive 
<kwwii> imbrandon: I'll do that :-)
* imbrandon notes his wife will still be out of town too so its perfect LOL
<kwwii> :D
<imbrandon> actualy you knoew where offallon IL is outside east stl ? thats where they all live
<imbrandon> st claire county i think
<DaSkreech> kwwii: So going to whip up some cool new compositing effects for us? :)
<imbrandon> how'd you end up in germany ( isnt that where you are ) , suse ?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: hehe, once I have a computer on which it works, sure :-)
<kwwii> I have 4 computers and 5 ATI cards
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> Hmm Hey kwwii Where does the KGHNS for the wallpapers point to?
<imbrandon> damm apples ;)
<kwwii> imbrandon: exactly
<abattoir> DaSkreech: ~/.kde/share/wallpapers iirc
<DaSkreech> Well they just dropped support for it into kwin :)
<kwwii> KGHNS?
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Huh?
<DaSkreech> KDE....
<imbrandon> kghns ? 
<DaSkreech> Get Hot...
<abattoir> oh sorry, kde-look.org
<kwwii> ahhh
<DaSkreech> New Stuff?
<kwwii> yeah, kde-look.org
<abattoir> i though you asked where they are downloaded to
<kwwii> KGetHotNewStuff
<DaSkreech> Yup :)
<kwwii> KThisIsAnotherStupidNameThatStartsWithK
<abattoir> hehe
<imbrandon> hahahahah
<DaSkreech> Was wondering if we could get some of a.you.com up there
<DaSkreech> For someone named kwwii :)
<DaSkreech> KNintendo FTW!
<imbrandon> heh there is a knes iirc
<kwwii> KDE stands for Kens Desktop Environment
<DaSkreech> Go niKsternal!
<niKsternal> muah
<nixternal> jeesh, freenode didn't like that
<kwwii> unfortunately it really stood for "Kool Desktop Environment" which always reminds me of cigarettes
<imbrandon> heh i thought it was a play on the cde klone
<DaSkreech> kwwii: I'm of the opinion it didn't stand for anything
<DaSkreech> It was just to make fun of CDE
<kwwii> DaSkreech: yeah, that is what we say now
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: nah it did WAYYY back when
* imbrandon hates it some sites still use the old kde logo
<DaSkreech> Just kause Ama Rok!s doesn't mean we go bac on prikipals
<kwwii> DaSkreech: it is based on the CDE name idea, but in german all C's are K's
<imbrandon> kommon desktop enviornment
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> Kooky?
<kwwii> hehe
<DaSkreech> Kause we're Kreepy and Kooky
<DaSkreech> Mysterious and spooky
<DaSkreech> Bah only old people get that  joke
<imbrandon> sounds like the begning to scooby doo
<kwwii> I liked "Komplet" (Complete in english)
<kwwii> since it does have pretty much everything (at least twice)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> yea
<DaSkreech> Would have been funny of e got called that
<imbrandon> ede ?
<imbrandon> e is ugly imho ( so is stock kde too but thats beside the point )
<kwwii> at least you can point to the one person who is responsible for making e look as it does
* imbrandon likes the glassy look of vista ( i dident say the OS before you flame )
* DaSkreech reminds himself to start peeking over the kde4 fence
<imbrandon> plasma is lookin rockin from what i have seen
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: I used to. the new screens creep me out
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: i just mean the "glassy" feel for everything
<kwwii> wait till we have oxygen ready, then things will start to look nice
<DaSkreech> Yeah too bad my attention has wandered to tenor which looks dead :(
<imbrandon> not really the os or win deco
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Yeah it creeps me out
<DaSkreech> Should have lusted solid they look almost done :(
* imbrandon hugs royale
<kwwii> royale?
<imbrandon> i still havent prefected that glass look in inkscape / pshotoshop yet though
<imbrandon> kwwii: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot2.png
<imbrandon> ^^ glassy xp look called royale
<imbrandon> i have the howto and the images i used on buntudot.org howto section
<kwwii> hehe, killer
<abattoir> imbrandon: arent you the guy who has a howto for this?
<DaSkreech> Better than Fisher Price I guess
<imbrandon> abattoir: yea its my theme ;)
<abattoir> imbrandon: oh, yes, now i remember :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah I go into spasms everytime I see a screenshot from him
<imbrandon> abattoir: i run buntudot.org ( with some editing help from nixternal  and a few other great guys )
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> lol
<imbrandon> LOL
<abattoir> imbrandon: yes, 'that', i know :)
<abattoir> imbrandon: looks nice :)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: you should see my iBook screenshots , i have kde on it looking exactly like osx tiger
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: i make the x86 look like windows xp and ibook look like osx and my amd64 is stock kde ;)
<imbrandon> but all run kde
<DaSkreech> I just do that to get the rage of my mac co-workers up :)
<imbrandon> well the ibook is in osx most of the time but it does have kubuntu installed ;P
<DaSkreech> Then I cycle through the look for all the Mac OSX releases
<DaSkreech> Ahh Baghira :)
<abattoir> Baghira is simply awesome
<kwwii> the guy who made baghira is working on the oxygen style :-)
<DaSkreech> I just like the name 
<abattoir> i have a variation.. too bad no one else in the world other than me likes it :(
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: yea baghira is some of it, and a karamba plugin too
<imbrandon> and a few other touches
<DaSkreech> and the fact that the screenshot page says I'm guessing this is the first page you clicked on
<DaSkreech> kwwii: I'm confused about Oxygen Does it have substyles?
* imbrandon loves oxygen ( cept the brown folders LOL )
<abattoir> hehe
<kwwii> DaSkreech: nope, it is an icon theme, window deco, widget style etc.
<abattoir> kwwii: is everaldo also working on it ?
<kwwii> yeah, I gotta put the blue ones back
<kwwii> abattoir: hehe, nope
<kwwii> we asked him
<imbrandon> abattoir: kwwii is ;P
<kwwii> and he said he is not interested in working on a theme that he did not create by himself
<abattoir> imbrandon: of course, was just asking...
<imbrandon> everaldo has some NICE icons
<kwwii> yeah, I used to be his boss :p
<abattoir> kwwii: that's sad... hmm egos
<imbrandon> lol cool
<imbrandon> yea ego's suck
<DaSkreech> The latest commit digest had a oxygen/Pinheiro
<kwwii> the best part of oxygen is that it is 100% svg
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> brb one sec
<kwwii> Nuno Pinheiro, David Vignoni and myself are the oxygen team
<DaSkreech> I know I cracked up when I saw it commited as SVN cause since SVG is code you could have versions of it :)
<DaSkreech> With Diffs
<kwwii> and in the meantime others have stepped up to help as well
<DaSkreech> Ah I thought it was a subsection
<kwwii> hehe, nope, those are dirs for the artists to store stuff in before it goes in the theme
<DaSkreech> I showed someone at work the XML for it and he was all oh that's cool then I opened it in Konq and it came out as the KDE logo and he had this puzzled look on his face for a good while
<DaSkreech> Cause he saw me garb the svn :) 
<DaSkreech> grab
<DaSkreech> stupid 1 in the morning
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreech> That's pretty much when I figured out the E-vil fo XML
<DaSkreech> When I saw someone code a picture of a house in Notepad
<imbrandon> isnt there a script in there too to generate the png icons
<DaSkreech> I had to close the browser and walk away cause that just changed the world
<kwwii> imbrandon: yepp, check in the Ken dir
* imbrandon wonders if kde still builds on osx
<kwwii> run that script in the "svg" dir in theme
<imbrandon> kwwii: cool,
<DaSkreech> You can have a script build in the person's name in the icon for thier home dir :)
<DaSkreech> In the font of their preference :)
<DaSkreech> automagiaclly!!
* abattoir goes to try that out
<kwwii> :-)
<abattoir> kwwii: it uses imagemagick ?
<DaSkreech> Cause the entire picture is well formed well structured code
<kwwii> abattoir: yepp and inkscape
<kwwii> but it will use batik soon instead
<abattoir> kwwii: cool :)
<imbrandon> batik ?
* imbrandon googles
<DaSkreech> Heck you could get a small picture of them, convert it to SVG assign it a variable and use it on the corner of all folders they own
<kwwii> we will have it running on one of our servers
<kwwii> oxygen-icons.org is going to get really nifty in the next few months
<DaSkreech> But as google says Do no Evil :)
<imbrandon> hrm is there a "easyish" way to convert a bmp based pic to svg ?
<kwwii> well, you could trace it
<imbrandon> heh yea
<kwwii> but the results are usually not that nice
* imbrandon needs a new pen and pad mouse , my old one is not acurate at all
<DaSkreech> Who knows anything about Tenor?
<kwwii> well, I am part of the appeal group so I guess I know more than others
<kwwii> for now it is pretty much dead, I guess...scott, the main dev, has no time for it, it seems
<DaSkreech> Yeah :(
<DaSkreech> Ah well
<DaSkreech> Oh back to Oxygen
<DaSkreech> I guess the core team does all the core KDE etuff
<DaSkreech> stuff
<abattoir> isnt tenor the KDE4 search infrastructure thing?
<kwwii> yepp
<DaSkreech> what about other app writers?
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Wasish
<kwwii> DaSkreech: not sure I follow?
<DaSkreech> Might get stripped down to strigi
<DaSkreech> Well other applications not konsidered part of KDE
<DaSkreech> Like krecipe and such
<kwwii> we are working on the 1200 most important icons now
<kwwii> eventually it will be even more complete than crystal
<DaSkreech> Do they make an ikon and submit it, keep up their own thing or must they use SVG that conforms to oxygeb rules?
<imbrandon> 1200!!!
<abattoir> kwwii: there really are 1200 icons? i though aseigo said you were kidding
<DaSkreech> Ah
<kwwii> abattoir: no, I can show them to you
<abattoir> or does it include all the sizes?
<kwwii> hehe, actually there are about 1900, but we removed the exact duplicates
<kwwii> no, just one size for each name
<DaSkreech> SVG is scalable they should need only one size right
<abattoir> hmmm... sounds like a daunting task ;)
<abattoir> 1200 icons
<kwwii> not quite true though...we make different svgs for the smaller sizes
<DaSkreech> What about silly things like Kolours? do you need a red Folder and a pink Folder or can you just make one Folder and then you can let people kolour it however they like?
<abattoir> but i guess when you are a pro, you can get through it easily :P
<DaSkreech> I noticed that for some of them. I figured you took out some detail if the ikon was only inteded to be used in a small size
<mornfall> i fail to see how being a pro makes it so much easier to get through things
<imbrandon> moins mornfall
<mornfall> hi
<DaSkreech> Hi
<abattoir> mornfall: well, you are experienced, the more you do of something, cant you do it faster?
<mornfall> abattoir: faster, yes, but there are limits, you just can't crank out icons at an icon/minute rate :p
<kwwii> every new icon takes about a day
<imbrandon> mornfall: i was just looking at your adept-channels-draf.png mockup,thats gonna be awesom looks like
<abattoir> mornfall: of course, you do need the skill, creativity etc., but being a pro makes the task a bit easier, a bit familiar right?
<kwwii> for someone who is good 
<DaSkreech> Sooo KDE4 is 1900 days/3 away
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> it helps to be a good artist, yes
<abattoir> hehe
* DaSkreech heads off to the FOSS Inquirer
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> our biggest problem at the moment is that none of us are being paid to work on oxygen
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: you mean slashdot  err nvm
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> damn this pollution
<DaSkreech> I knew I'd be asked to pay for Oxygen one day!!
<kwwii> lol
<abattoir> imbrandon: dont worry buntudot will get the world exclusive :P
* imbrandon wishes he has tons of money to fund some foss projects
<imbrandon> abattoir: LOL
<mornfall> imbrandon: i know a guy who has
<mornfall> but he likes gnome more, so
<mornfall> tough luck
<imbrandon> heh sabdfl ? hehe
* abattoir thinks he knows who it is
<DaSkreech> Doesn't he have like Konqui's Kousin on his plane?
<imbrandon> mornfall: yea i mean more like to pay for oxy devs or adept devs etc not myself ;)
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<mornfall> ahoy miss Hobbsee 
<abattoir> kwwii: what about Linspire, Novell(ok, they are leaning towards GNOME now) and the big uns?
<imbrandon> moins Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech, mornfall, kwwii and eveyone else
<abattoir> kwwii: and of course Canonical too :P
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon - do we have konversation nightly builds for edgy yet?
<kwwii> abattoir: I worked for Novell (SUSE)...I also helped to start Tango but then decided to take my name off of it and then lost my job :p
<kwwii> I guess hiring two artists to work on oxygen also had something to do with it
<imbrandon> ouch kwwii 
<kwwii> Linspire pays Everaldo (he left SUSE to work for them)
<DaSkreech> Novell is a strange kompany
<abattoir> hmm, yes i remember they got the initial exclusive on Crystal Clear
<kwwii> and my time for Canonical is pretty full of kubuntu only work
<kwwii> I mean, I do get stuff done, but I cannot say that I am doing one icon a day
<mornfall> novell is great working against itself
<abattoir> its sad that few companies want to give back... when they take so much... add little value
<DaSkreech> *cough* Microsoft *coughcough*
<abattoir> well, atleast they develop their own stuff... 
<kwwii> imbrandon: on your blog you have a pic on Feb 2, 2006 ...is that a special day or something?
<DaSkreech> Some of it  :-P
<abattoir> DaSkreech: hehe
<imbrandon> kwwii: it was a failed attemp to make albums and i havent fixed the phgp code
<kwwii> ahhh, gotcha...just wondered cause that happens to be my birthday
<DaSkreech> In any kase I think the time of bed has kome
<abattoir> DaSkreech: ok, atleast they 'buyout' the company or the product, even if it is daylight robbery
<imbrandon> kwwii: i did all the art and php for that site and honestly have just neglected it lately
<kwwii> imbrandon: I know that feeling :-)
<imbrandon> kwwii: ahh cool actualy that was the day we had the last family pics made ( at the end of the main album )
<DaSkreech> abattoir: I tracked something for a good while and everytime zlib had a security flaw Microsoft has one remarkably similar within a month
<abattoir> DaSkreech: hmmmm... definitely sounds like something they'd do :)
<Hobbsee> oh good, my screensaver fix hit the archives.
<imbrandon> hehe
<DaSkreech> Anyway I don't want to speak ill of the dead.. or dying
<abattoir> DaSkreech: indeed :)
<DaSkreech> Which reminds me I'm supposed to be doing some screensaver work for KDE4 :(
<DaSkreech> Ahhh Hope I get better soon
<kwwii> dude, this is fscked up: http://www.wltx.com/FYI/story.aspx?storyid=39760
* imbrandon looks
<abattoir> sick
<imbrandon> ewww
<DaSkreech> Night ALL
<kwwii> DaSkreech: night
<imbrandon> gnight 
<abattoir> DaSkreech: good night :)
<Hobbsee> nigh tdas
<Hobbsee> *night DaSkreech 
* DaSkreech grins
<kwwii> happy (belated?) birthday Hobbsee
<imbrandon> ahh to be 18 again lol
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Oh yeah some imposter was here :) we were nice though
<Hobbsee> kwwii: not belated :)  thankyou
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DaSkreech> Ha I'm 18 till the day I die
* Hobbsee wonders why this ftbfs.
* DaSkreech turns on Bryan Adams and bops to bed
<kwwii> ftbfs?
<imbrandon> file to build
<imbrandon> fale
<imbrandon> grr
<imbrandon> screw it
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I think I get it know
<kwwii> thnx :-)
<Hobbsee> failed to build from source.
<pygi> hey kwwii, Hobbsee, imbrandon
<pygi> and others :)
<Hobbsee> hi pygi :
<Hobbsee> )
<kwwii> hi pygi
* kwwii cooks breakfast
* pygi just saw some weird thing, but oh well :)
<nixternal> weee
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> hi Hobbsee
<nixternal> g'nite
<pygi> night nixternal
<abattoir> is it just me or are freenode servers' times screwed up ?
<abattoir>  *** The topic was set by Riddell on Sunday 21,July,2006 07:31:03 
<abattoir> yesterday wasnt a Sunday
<abattoir> maybe they are following some other calendar system :P
<Hobbsee> [17:08]  *** The topic was set by Riddell on 22/07/06 00:01:03.
<abattoir> Hobbsee: interesting
<abattoir> so its my side... lets see what kopete says
<abattoir> maybe a konversation bug?
<abattoir> ksirc shows it right
* Hobbsee is using konversation
<Hobbsee> debian 362870
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 362870 in planetpenguin-racer "Subject: planetpenguin-racer: failed upgrade: overwrite of image file from -data" [Important,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/362870
<omeow> mornfall, I wouldnt mind helping you test everything every time you make a new version of adept. :)
<omeow> Why did the repository manager get disabled in 2.1? It was working pretty decently in the version that ships with kubuntu dapper.
* omeow grmbls.
<omeow> I updated kdelibs. KDM starts with both screens switched on. I log-in, one screen is turned off.
<mornfall> re omeow 
<mornfall> as for repo manager
<mornfall> it's disabled because it's a bug
<mornfall> wasn't the intention to disableit
<omeow> I type xrandr -s 0 to get both screens to become active, since kguidance doesnt want to acknowledge that I have two monitors. But when I do that, the windows arent constrained per screen and span both screens. In order to fix that, I have to enable and disable the option to make it work properly again.
* omeow grmbls some more. 
<omeow> Still cant type an aphostrophe. =/
<raphink> hey \sh_away
<omeow> Hm.
<omeow> I can type an apostrophe if I press alt + the aposrophe key. ''''''
<omeow> Stupid. =/
<raphink> omeow: hmm what's the point?
<omeow> I expect my apostrophe to appear when I press the key and then either space or a key I want to place the apostrophe on.
<omeow> Not by using alt+apostrophe+the letter I want the apostrophe to appear on.
<omeow> It didn't work like that before I upgraded my kdelibs (and other stuff, but I don't know exactly what got upgraded. I remember kdelibs because I threw cryptic errors at me.).
<pygi> mornfall: poke poke
<ajmitch> hi pygi 
<pygi> hey ajmitch, long time no see :)
<ajmitch> how's it going?
<pygi> kinda in trouble with all I have to do, what about you ? :)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> doing ok, SoC project is getting there :)
<pygi> yay, nice :)
<ajmitch> still plenty to do though
<abattoir> ajmitch: soc student? cool...
<abattoir> which project?
<ajmitch> network auth
<ajmitch> though at the moment I only have a gtk+ frontend, not kde :)
<pygi> ajmitch: ah, make one :P
<ajmitch> pygi: I need time & incentive
<ajmitch> most of the code isn't in the frontend anyway
<pygi> well, backend :P
<ajmitch> it's in the various hacking up of config scripts, debconf, etc
* ajmitch needs to brush up on distutils to get the package working properly :)
<mornfall> pygi: peek peek
<pygi> mornfall: you have bit of time?
<mornfall> possibly, yes
<mornfall> i may wander away for a bit again, but not too long
<mornfall> and not right now
<pygi> mornfall: just found out some nice features that are  in dev version :)
<pygi> Like channels, new UI, and stuff :)
<mornfall> they aren't
<pygi> ehm?
<mornfall> it's a spec, not "what's new in"
<pygi> well, right, but oh well :)
<mornfall> some of the items will be deferred
<pygi> may I just say that you consider making the UI more consistent, usable, and not so empty? :P
<mornfall> maybe, maybe
<pygi> mornfall: well, if you want to make it appealing to users :)
<mornfall> yes?
<mornfall> (i'm not sure i know where is this going)
<pygi> well, it's going nowhere :) Just saying you have to improve even the new UI draft :P
<pygi> you dont have to listen to me ofcourse, I am no one important :P
* ajmitch waits for a concrete suggestion or two... :)
* pygi pokes ajmitch !!! :P
<kwwii> er
<kwwii> re
<pygi> mornfall: alive? :P
<mornfall> pygi: ah
<mornfall> was reading kde-core-devel
<mornfall> i won't listen to people that tell me "you have to"
<pygi> mornfall: I said that you dont have to listen me :P
<mornfall> pygi: that's given
<mornfall> you also said that i have to improve the ui draft
<mornfall> which is nonsense
<mornfall> so
<pygi> well, if you need help, feel free to ask :)
<mornfall> are you offering? what exactly? :)
<mornfall> (as in, what form of help)
<pygi> mornfall: advices? :)
<mornfall> you have any useful?
<pygi> always :)
<mornfall> pygi: well, you could tell me and i can judge if they are useful
<toma> moguh
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> toma: ping ?
<Tonio_> the patch doesn't work, it looks like when speed > 8, then speed restarts to 1
<Tonio_> nope it restarts to -8
<toma> Tonio_: oki
<Tonio_> ./khtmlview.cpp:    scrollX = deltax > 0 ? (deltax > maxx ? maxx : deltax) : deltax == 0 ? 0 : (deltax>-maxx ? deltax : -maxx);
<Tonio_> something like this has to be patched too :)
<toma> eiks
<Tonio_> toma: 'm looking at the code, it looks patchable, but I will require a little help on that point ;)
<toma> oki
<Tonio_> toma: int adX = abs( deltaX );
<Tonio_> I think we have to look at this part 
<toma> i dont see an obvious error
<Tonio_> toma: hum...
<Tonio_> toma: do you want the binaries ?
<Tonio_> that might help you to understand what happens
<toma> i'll build them for dapper
<toma> + some debugging
<Tonio_> toma: okay
<Tonio_> it just looks like the scroll is limited to a value, and restarts at its minimum when this value is reached
<toma> oki
<toma> Tonio_: is a dbg package created automatically
<Tonio_> toma: you means ?
<Tonio_> a debug one ? don't think so
<toma> how to get that one?
<toma> there is something in the rules about it
<Tonio_> toma: adding options to the configure script probably :)
<Tonio_> let me check
<Tonio_> toma: probab ly need to add another option in DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS
<toma> there is a package kdelibs-dbg
<toma> i'll use that one
<Tonio_> toma add --enable-debug=full
<Tonio_> that's another way to do ;)
<toma> isnt it automatically build?
<Tonio_> toma: don't think soo
<Tonio_> toma: better do the way I did ;)
<raphink> so as to not get Tonio_ angry, better do as he did
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: lol
<Tonio_> raphink: if you wanna help on that point ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> if you wanna help us on migration fai examples to cfengine2
<raphink> s/migration/migrating/
<raphink> it's even hotter in germany than in Nice
<raphink> horrible
<raphink> at least if I was in Nice I would go to the beach to swimm
<Tonio_> I can imagin
<Tonio_> hurg........ kdebase ftbfs in my chroot...
<Tonio_> raphink: already seen this error : /usr/include/linux/joystick.h:131: error: '__s64' does not name a type ?
<Tonio_> looks related to linux kenel headers
<raphink> nope
<raphink> why do you think it looks related to the kernel headers?
<raphink> oh yes
<raphink> include/linux
<raphink> :s
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> c koi deja le chan ubuntu-kernel ?
<Tonio_> je vais demander la bas
<raphink> Tonio_: x86 or amd64 ?
<Tonio_> x86
<raphink> \sh regarde
<Tonio_> raphink: thanks \sh
<raphink> in edgy right?
<Tonio_> yes
<ajmitch> hi raphink, Tonio_ 
<raphink> hi ajmitch 
<raphink> <><
<Tonio_> hey ajmitch
<raphink> __GNUC__ must be defined to use __s64 and __STRICT_ANSI__
<Tonio_> concerning this kernel headers error it is the second time I have it in 3 days
<raphink> oh
<raphink> not __STRICT_ANSI__ sorry
<raphink> in order to use this class
<Tonio_> I should report this to benC right ?
<Tonio_> is it you stephan ?
<raphink> see /usr/include/linux/types.h
<raphink> line 28
<raphink> #if defined(__GNUC__) && !defined(__STRICT_ANSI__)
<Tonio_> I can see this yes...
<raphink> Tonio_: it's not a problem with linux-heaers, __GNUC__ must be defined and __STRICT_ANSI__ must not be defined
<raphink> otherwise the class it not usable
<raphink> check if kdebase defines __GNUC__ and __STRICT_ANSI__
<Tonio_> okay but that should have changed recently, since the same package was building 2 days ago
<raphink> and no it's not stephan
<raphink> it's still me :)
<Tonio_> hehe okay
<raphink> well the kernel in edgy hasn't changed for a quite a time
<raphink> a month or so
<raphink> I mean the upstream version
<Tonio_> weird......
<Tonio_> latest Riddell's upload is 2 days old...
<raphink> well I'd think kdebase is more likely to hav changed than linux-source
<raphink> did you try on another machine Tonio_?
<Tonio_> raphink: no but I will
<raphink> k
<Tonio_> raphink: can I use tiber for this ?
<Tonio_> I only have my laptop there
<ajmitch> the upstream kernel may not have changed, but l-k-h has
<raphink> sure
<ajmitch> it's been through a few changes lately
<Tonio_> ajmitch: okay, that could explain
<Tonio_> the point is that the same package that was working 2 ays ago ftbfs today... I don't think that's related to kdebase for this
<raphink> lkh ?
<raphink> oh right
<Tonio_> linux kernel headers
<ajmitch> linux-kernel-headers package
<raphink> yep
<Tonio_> I had the same issue compiling kxmame (relative to joystick too)
<Tonio_> and it was working 2 weeks ago too
<Tonio_> ajmitch: would you suggest reporting this to the kernel team ?
<ajmitch> probably
<Tonio_> okay thanks
<ajmitch> BenC can always just yell at you if it's not related :)
<ajmitch> Tonio_: noone is likely to be around right now in #u-kernel :)
<ajmitch> I *think* BenC has a week or two vacation now as well
<Tonio_> ajmitch: arf, okay I'll report a launchpad bug then :)
<Tonio_> probably better
<ajmitch> definitely better
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-kernel-headers/+bug/53732
<Tonio_> done
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53732 in linux-kernel-headers "/usr/include/linux/joystick.h:131: error: '__s64' does not name a type" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> okay let's go back to that kdelibs patch...
<Tonio_> toma: I'm reading at the code (which I finally understand since there are not 50 objects used) and I must say I don't understand the point why accelerator > 7 or 8 goes back to -8...
<Tonio_> sounds weird...
<toma> Tonio_: yes, could not find a reason either
<toma> hence the debug
<Tonio_> would be good to be able to display this value :)
<Tonio_> ajmitch: thanks for the help
* ajmitch didn't help much :)
<pygi> :P
<Tonio_> toma: I have several merges to complete... can I let you looking at this ?
<Tonio_> once done we will kickass konqueror :)
<Tonio_> s/konqueror/firefox :)
<toma> i'm not so happy with developing stuff this way
<toma> if every compile takes ages i'll loose interest very soon
<Tonio_> toma: I can understand you...
<Tonio_> kdelibs or kdebase are a pain for this....
<Tonio_> raphink: isn't there a way to only recompile the modified stuff with debuild/pbuilder ?
<Tonio_> because every test takes 1 hour at least....
<Tonio_> raphink: maybe \sh knows a trick...
<toma> and why doesnt it make use of icecream
<ajmitch> Tonio_: ccache with pbuilder
<Tonio_> ajmitch: looking, thanks :)
<ajmitch> it's not perfect, but it can speed compiles up a bit
<ajmitch> google will probably show you a couple of ways to hook it into pbuilder (I use it here)
<toma> ok, second ftbfs, i can not work like this
<toma> debuild should not clean the build
<Tonio_> toma: I'm testing with ccache, looks pretty easy to use
<Tonio_> toma: also you can use debuild instead of pbuilder
<Tonio_> temp files will not be removed with it
<toma> im using debuild
<Tonio_> arf*
<Tonio_> does it clean the build ?
<Tonio_> hum true.... I didn't figure out this in the past...
<ajmitch> debuild -nc
<ajmitch> iirc
* Tonio_ plans to read the full debuild man soon... :(
<ajmitch> are you building on a fast box?
<Tonio_> ajmitch: not me, dunno concerning toma
<Tonio_> I'm on a laptop...
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> yes, that can be painful
<toma> how do i reverse all patches?
<Tonio_> toma: dpatch deapply debian/patches/*.diff probably :)
<Tonio_> but if you want to deapply them in the tmp build dir, that might be a bit more complicated...
<toma> how can you all work with these tools
<Tonio_> toma: suffering ? :)
<toma> another build, last try
<Tonio_> toma: okay, I would like to test something also, but how do you write 2^4 in c++ ?
<Tonio_> I mean simply, without translating this to 2*2*2*2 ?
<Tonio_> would that require include math.h too ?
<toma> Tonio_: http://www.cplusplus.com/ref/cmath/pow.html
<toma> && yes for the include if it is not there
<hunger> Does speedstep work in current kpowersave?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ ;0
<toma> hi
<Hobbsee> 8;0
<Hobbsee> bleh
<Hobbsee> :0
<Hobbsee> )))
<hunger> Hi hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> toma: aren't you getting crazy ? ;)
<Hobbsee> finally.
<Hobbsee> hi toma, hunger 
<toma> Tonio_: definitly
<hunger> Hobbsee: too hot?
<Hobbsee> hunger: no, my shift key wasnt working, for some reasson
<hunger> Hobbsee: Maybe because it is too hot? ;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: it's not hot here :P
<Tonio_> toma: yes, kdelibs is a pain to work on sometimes...
<Tonio_> not to say everytime :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what's it doing?
<toma> Tonio_: but it is making apidox now, so the end is near
* hunger is sitting in the cellar with his laptop and still sweating.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Tonio_> toma: cool
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we're trying to patch a specific khtml function that would be very usefull to activate for edgy
<Tonio_> toma: I'm building too, doing another test on my own
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahhh....
<hunger> damn aptitude! It litteraly takes minutes to start up:-(
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure you'll love it.... if we succeed
<toma> we will succeed
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe
<Tonio_> toma: for sure yes !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and then you'll tackle other packages ;p
* hunger is trying to get his feet wet with kde4.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which ones ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well, knetworkmanager, hopefully.  and the powersave/kpowersave stuff if you're brave.
<Tonio_> hum concerning knetworkmanager, depends on the changelog, because of uvf, and concerning kpowersave, yes, lots of chances I'm updating it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i think lure was looking at it, but was busy.  i do have a version REVU, which you're free to examine, but i expect that parts of it arent right - just because i dont know the codebase.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: also, there's a networkmanager 0.6.4 that isnt in repos - might be worht upgrading both, and getting a UVF report, i'm not sure
<hunger> It would be nice if networkmanager could get its own start/stop script... I keep having to restart it and it is a pita having to bring down dbus for that.
<Hobbsee> killall networkmanager?
* Hobbsee ducks
<Hobbsee> oh yay.  more syncs.
<Tonio_> ho my goooooooooood !!!!!!!
<hunger> Hobbsee: Yeap, that works of course;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: :P
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what's up?
* Hobbsee notes that kde 3.5.4 is due to be tagged tomorrow.
<Tonio_> there is a french website where people can subscribe and try to search for old friends...
<hunger> Hobbsee: But ubuntu is supposed to be for human beings, not for geeks;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh, true.
<Tonio_> can you imagin my first love I didn't saw for 10 years just emailed me ? ;)
<Tonio_> my god !
<hunger> Hobbsee: Thinking about it: initscripts are rather geekish themselves:-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh, true
* Hobbsee is a geek.  you should see her birthday card.
<hunger> Hobbsee: Oh, I believe that:-) You would be hanging out in the mall if you weren't;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh, at 1am?
* Hobbsee certainly wouldnt have bothered coming home.  grumble grumble.
<hunger> Hobbsee: dunno what these young people do nowadays... to be frank: I did not even when I was one of them.
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh
* hunger is wondering if anyone here will travel to akademy in september.
<hunger> I guess Riddell will be there.
<Hobbsee> yay, another sync.
* Hobbsee wont be.
* Hobbsee has no passport
<hunger> Hobbsee: Are you american?
<Hobbsee> hunger: nope
<Hobbsee> hunger: i'm in sydney, australia
<Hobbsee> first i'm asked if i'm a new zealander, then i'm asked if i'm an american.  sigh.  ;p
<hunger> Hobbsee: Oh, no wonder it is not hot at your place... it must be winter there.
<hunger> Hmmm... frequency scaling seemes borked in edgy on my box. Does it work for someone?
<hunger> Why do I buy a 2,something GHz CPU when it keeps getting stuck at 800MHz?
* hunger sighs.
<Hobbsee> hunger: hehe, yes ;)
<hunger> OTOH: This does explain why aptitude takes *AGES* to read in its data. Or at least I hope so.
* Hobbsee continues the merges.  well, the syncs.
<raphink> go go go Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> raphink: hehe
<raphink> ;)
<hunger> aptitude takes so long to update its data that I need to update again right after it is done:-(
<hunger> Hi raphink 
<raphink> hi hunger
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<toma> Tonio_: sorry, i leave it to you...
<Tonio_> toma: I can understand
<hunger> So what is decided wrt. zeroconf? There is so much noise about it on the ML that I can not make out what will happen with it now.
<Hobbsee> no idea, i stopped watching.
<Tonio_> grmpf......... it doesn't work
<Tonio_> toma: what were your letest tests ?
<Tonio_> latests test sorry
<toma> i tried to make sense out the debugging...
<Tonio_> toma: okay
<Tonio_> I'm sure we're missing something very simple
<Tonio_> it doesn't make sense the value gets back from positive to negative...
<Tonio_> there is certainly something very simple we're missing... I'l investigate all the night if necessary but I'll find
<toma> http://rafb.net/paste/results/7ETXbH43.html
<toma> something turns it negative
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> the value does this : 1 -> 2 -> 3 .... -> 8 -> -8 -> -7...
<Tonio_> I don't see how...
<Tonio_> but that's it
<toma> that can only happen when deltaY <=0
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> so the problem is with the delta
<toma> but we dont need that
<toma> so the *= can maybe change to a =
<Tonio_> yes that's my thought too
<toma> have fun rebuilding ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: will do :)
<toma> i'm rebuilding as well though
<Tonio_> the build is stlighly faster with ccache
<Tonio_> ajmitch: thanks or the tip, very aooreciated ;)
<toma> building in svn right now, even faster i think
<toma> especially when additional changes are neede
<Tonio_> toma: int deltaX = point.x() - d->m_mouseScrollIndicator->x() - 24;
<Tonio_> -24 is because we're on a base of 25 px
<Tonio_> we probably shoud remove this
<toma> maybe
<toma> it is the bottom of the indicator
<toma> so you want to caclulate from the bottom of the indicator or the middle?
<Tonio_> probably the middle
<Hobbsee> *jaw drops*
* toma looks happily at the gant view of icemon
<hunger> toma: Yeap.... running make -j 20 is fun;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you around, at all?
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, he's at LGL
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah, that's why he is on mute for 24 hours :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i was thinking of getting kopete 0.12.1 backported to dapper, or put into dapper-updates
<Tonio_> toma: http://rafb.net/paste/results/iSjGvc87.html my latest patch in build
<Tonio_> toma: if that doesn't work, I'll really need an explanation on why is the value changed to negative....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is possible as long as it builds without any modifications...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: does it compile with kde 3.5.2 ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no idea.
<toma> Tonio_: it can not change to negative in your patch
<toma> should be fine
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you should test in a dapper pbuilder
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, i will.  i just got another report about it.
<Tonio_> toma: the point is the old code wasn't supposed to change it to negative too...
<toma> not sure the baviour with pow will be desirable... It will go fast soon...
<Tonio_> toma: hum, what would you suggest instead ?
<toma> Tonio_: maybe just lineair, but experiments would be best
<Tonio_> toma: well, let's fff something working with pow and then another cleaner way to do it ;)
<Tonio_> s/fff/find (delay cause by pbuilder sorry)
<Tonio_> toma: you should give a try at ccache for pbuilder, it really reduces the built time... about 30% here
<Tonio_> hey \sh
<\sh> hey tonio...
<Tonio_> toma: my patch fuchin fails........
<Tonio_> arghhhhhhhhh
<toma> why?
<Tonio_> I don't understand the but the value is still reversed
<toma> negative?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> I don't see how, but we miss something
<Tonio_> something certainly obvious
<Tonio_> okay let's restart in another way to do
<Tonio_> toma: during your debug, what was the tested value ?
<Tonio_> isn't there a post calculation on it, like if bla > 8 then blabla ?
<Tonio_> there is certainly something like this outside the file
<toma> delta, abs and m_mousescrollby
<Tonio_> and which one is the reversed one that changes the others ?
<Tonio_> delta ?
<Tonio_> toma: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18626
<Tonio_> that's ugly, but that CANNOT fail
<Tonio_> unless the value is changed somewhere else
<toma> Tonio_: yep
* Tonio_ patches kopete to get hoverclosebutton on its tabs......
<Tonio_> this one at least is easy to figureout :)
<toma> Tonio_: your patch does not work
<toma> something is limiting it at 7
<Tonio_> toma: still reverted ?
<toma> yes
<Tonio_> grmpf.......
<Tonio_> so if we find that limitation, we can remove it.......; let's search
<toma> deltaY is not turning to nagative, so that is not the cause
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> the value is read somewhere and potentially changed.... let's find out where
<toma> no
<toma> it is in that routine
<Tonio_> // qt includes and classes
<Tonio_> #include <qscrollview.h>
<Tonio_> could it be in qt directly ?
<toma> konqueror: 1 deltaY 128 adY 128 - 1
<toma> konqueror: 2 deltaY 128 adY 128 - -8
<toma> before and after the if statement
<toma> so the if results in negative number
<toma> ah
<Tonio_> hum, how can we get 2 different values with the same deltaY ???
<Tonio_> I don't see the point
<toma> the if statement converts m_mouseScrollByY to something negative
<Tonio_> toma: how is it possible ?
<toma> i have an idea
<Tonio_> toma: which is ?*
<toma> yeah, works
* toma dances around
<toma> Tonio_: one second, need two more tests
<Tonio_> okay
<toma> Tonio_: trying to find some good values now
<toma> the problem is around line 391
<Tonio_> toma: hum, I must say I'm a bit lost now :) since I don't have all the infos, but it looks like you are in progress, so it's okay :)
<Tonio_> I must say I don't understand how can the if change this but........
<toma> there the bandwidth is limited to 4
<Tonio_> bandwidth ?
<toma> not sure about the details, remove the :4 and the values can exceed the 8
<Tonio_> toma: hum, variable size issue issue ?
<toma> yep
<Tonio_> okay let's test
<toma> Tonio_: there is a need for the -24 
<Tonio_> toma: yes I've seen this :)
<toma> else you are totally unable to stop it
<toma> Tonio_: http://rafb.net/paste/results/US3SgP27.html
<toma> seems to provide the best results for me
<toma> i tried a couple of values, these work the most natural for me
<Tonio_> tome cool :)
<Tonio_> toma: would you suggest this more than exp so far ?
<toma> what was that pow again?
<toma> i can test quickly now
<Tonio_> toma: I wanted to make acceleration exponential
<Tonio_> let me show you again
<toma> Tonio_: it is already with my patch
<toma> for my feeling
<Tonio_> toma: okay lets test and if it's okay, let's keep it like that
<toma> if you have that pow formula at hand i can test it
<Tonio_> hum yes just wait a second
<Tonio_> toto = (int)(deltaY / 25)
<Tonio_> and then set the value to pow(2,toto)
<Tonio_> that should give a pretty rendering too :)
<Tonio_> hehe the kopete patch works
<Tonio_> hop uploading
<toma> Tonio_: up does not work anymore
<Tonio_> hu ?
<toma> ah, the abs is needed
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<toma> else - * -
<toma> Tonio_: ok, but it is too fast
<Tonio_> toma: great let's use the first idea (*0.1)
<Tonio_> toma: MANY, MANY thanks :)
<Tonio_> for the time and the pain
<toma> devided by 50 is pretty ok
<Tonio_> toma: okay I am able to test now, you did enough and lost enough time :)
<Tonio_> fyi I'l probably patch konsole for hoverclosebutton too :)
<Tonio_> it works perfectly with kopete
<toma> okido
<Tonio_> needs to be patched too ?
<toma> the pow version is difficult to stop
<toma> forget that
<Tonio_> toma: okay let's forget it
<toma> Tonio_: anything else kdelibs related?
<toma> i'm now setup, so i can do those quickly now
<Tonio_> toma: how do you do ? manual compilation ?
<toma> yes
<Tonio_> okay ;) It looks ended for today until I find something else to do
<toma> running kdelibs from svn instead of the kubuntu version
<toma> oki
<toma> Tonio_: wasn't there something about a kcm which needed to change when there is no smb ?
<toma> okido, returning to kubuntu kdelibs then
<Tonio_> toma: I'll probably increase the speed a bit, firefox is about twice as speed as this
<Tonio_> on very long pages, that's of any use
<Tonio_> like planet.ubuntu.com
<toma> oki
<Tonio_> toma: otherwise livelly ;)
<Tonio_> lovelly
<toma> yeah, im almost tempted to use it
<Tonio_> toma: that's pretty usefull when you are used to use it
<Tonio_> most firefox users use that all the time
<toma> i like pasting urls with middle click
<Tonio_> toma: still possible, middle click on the tab bar, it works
<Tonio_> you can also middle click on a link too
<toma> cool
<Tonio_> just that you have to middle click on the tabbar and not the page
<toma> yes
<toma> doable
<toma> nice tip
<Tonio_> yes, that brings more functionnality with a minimum issues
<kwwii> re
<imbrandon> moins
<bddebian> Hello kwwii, imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<kwwii> howdy bddebian, imbrandon
<DaSkreech> back in black
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-23
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hello
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech, everyone else :)
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon_
<Hobbsee> eek, now i think my wifi's really screwed.
<imbrandon_> heya Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> root@sarah:~/Desktop# ndiswrapper -l
<Hobbsee> bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Did a kernel upgrade?
<imbrandon_> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils ;)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: nope, but i went back to the old version of ndiswrapper, as the newer one wasnt workign with knm
* imbrandon_ hates ndiswrapper
<imbrandon_> woot almost done portage syncing
<Hobbsee> root@sarah:~/Desktop# modprobe ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Hobbsee> it's screwed.
<imbrandon_> ouch
<Hobbsee> which happened before
<Hobbsee> bye all
<aliasfred> just in case it is not already known, wiki.kubuntu.org seems down, replying 'connnection refused'
<crimsun> eh? Seems up to me.
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> is someone using edgy here ?
<Tonio_> I'm trying to get katapult running without any success
<Hobbsee> hi all
<toma> hi Hobbsee, you're up late
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: July 23 2006, 21:27:49
<Hobbsee> toma: i'm likely to be up for another 5 hours or so :P
<toma> hmm, i thought you just got up 
<toma> nm, my head is elsewhere
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tonio_> hey
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee, toma
<toma> hey !
<Tonio_> I'm getting nuts in trying to understand why katapult fails on edgy
<Tonio_> look like an xorg issue
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it does?  works here
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: with edgy ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> hum, local problem so....
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.17-5-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4793 bogomips), HD: 19/36GB, RAM: 567/995MB, 104 proc's, 21.38min up
<Hobbsee> definetly edgy.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are you up to date ? how do you find the latest changes I've done to kopete and konqueror ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: wha'td you do to kopete?
<Hobbsee> i havent updated this afternoon, no
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: open a discussion and put the cursor on the tab icon :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: a discussion?
<Tonio_> it displays a close button
<Tonio_> and same for konqueror
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i got k-d-s this morning, that's right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not only kds, I had to patch kopete sources to get that working
<Tonio_> and kdelibs with the help of toma too
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: um, okay, which sources did you patch?  did you patch mine on revu, the current edgy, or what?
<Tonio_> I patched the current edgy
<Tonio_> but the sources that are in universe, not kdenetwork
<Tonio_> Accepted:
<Tonio_> OK: kopete_3.5.3+kopete0.12.0-0ubuntu4.dsc
<Tonio_>   -> Component: universe Section: kde
<Hobbsee> okay, so i was told it was going into main.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there's a UVF exception in for 0.12.1 - but i dont think mdz has replied to it yet
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes we need to wait at the moment
* Hobbsee wonders why Tonio_ didnt patch against 0.12.1
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: how do you find the changes ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well, i cant figure out hwo to open a discussion, so....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: simply because I know your package is gonna replace it :)
<Tonio_> oups okay
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: er, and you're not wanting your patch in my new package?
<Hobbsee> oh, and i'm using 0.12.1, too...
<Tonio_> I didn't patch because I wanted it in edgy for people to test
<Tonio_> then we'll port the patch if people like it
<Tonio_> it is very easy to do
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: isnt that the idea of edgy?  it's development, ie testing?
<Tonio_> the patch is one line only
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, so what is the issue ?
<Tonio_> is 0.12.1 in edgy already ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no, it's not.
<Tonio_> that's why I didn't do it :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you can port the patch if you want
<Tonio_> pretty easy to do
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ho and talking about edgy, do you have issues with fonts too ?
<Tonio_> my fonts are quite crappy
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: actually, what i'd like to do is to poke mdz to approve the UVF exception, so we dont have 3 branches of the same app.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: true
<Tonio_> we'll add the patch after this
<Tonio_> you're right on that point
<Hobbsee> fonts are different, but i've grown to like it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: to me that's not different, that dirty
<Tonio_> they don't feet with the screen
<Hobbsee> also, that's supposed to be in main, i'm told. however, p.u.c says it's in uni, you say it's in uni, katie says it's in uni, so it really must be in universe.
<Hobbsee> i think it's katie - whatever generates the accepted/rejected mails
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: of course, there's an easy way to check - i try uploading it :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: in fact we have 2 versions of kopete in edgy
<Tonio_> the one provided by kdenetwork
<Tonio_> and your package
<Tonio_> if we want your in main, we should patch kdenetwork to remove the kopete package from it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep, true
<Tonio_> also there is an issue with your package....
<Tonio_> universe dep
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, Riddell was going to do that, but kde 3.5.4 will be out soon, so he was going to patch it there.
<Hobbsee> hi rraphink 
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, which dep was that?
* Hobbsee has to do dishes - back in a sec
<Tonio_> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, libjasper-runtime
<Tonio_> this one is universe
<Tonio_> that will cause an issue for main inclusion
<rraphink> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey... Tonio_....this thing's really in universe, right?
<Hobbsee> (so Riddell was wrong in saying it was in main, presumably)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: tell me why we're waiting on a UVF?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> exception?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: because of main inclusion report
<Tonio_> :)
<Hobbsee> this thing's probably going to go to main later in the release?
<Tonio_> but yes could make sense to upload latest to universe and main inclusio after this
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's not in main yet - presumably we can keep upgrading it while it's in universe/
<Tonio_> would make it easier
<Hobbsee> much easier.
<Tonio_> I agree
<Hobbsee> okay, i'll try it ;0
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-5-386/build: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type. Arrt.
<Tonio_> why don't we have a build symlink ?
<Tonio_> pf
<Tonio_> my stupidity........
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: why are you on -386 anyway?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah yeah, guess we'd need to get that bumped to main too maybe, depending on it's deps.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: where was your patch for kopete?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: seems a bit silly to upload kopete twice
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: want the  patch via dcc ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: probably email.  hobbsee@ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> patch is good, yep :)
<Tonio_> the email is gone
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you might need the changelog now no ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i dont understand
<Tonio_> what ?
<Hobbsee> i might need to change the changelog?  yeah
<Tonio_> well if you upload your new package, since my one is already in universe, you need to take the changelog informations
<Tonio_> makes sense no ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: i /msg the changelog entry to you
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, the idea does, i just didnt understand what you actually said :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Hobbsee> fabo: you around?
<Hobbsee> hi birthdaylogger!
<birthdaylogger> ahoy Hobbsee
<Tonio_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL6E7R4IbCM
<Tonio_> LOL ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ping?
<Hobbsee> [23:47]  <Thucydides> KDE 3.5.4 is about to be tagged. Will kopete 0.12.1 be merged? This was discussed on kde-devel and approved, but I don't see a merge.
<Hobbsee> [23:47]  <mattr> no, it will not be merged
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay kool
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: which is what i suspected.  anyway, that'll help us in our discussions.
<Tonio_> yes
<bddebian> Hello
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: you already talked to someone concering a google earth license?
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: nope
<Tonio_> there is no change we get one ;)
<Tonio_> no chance
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: oh, why so?
<birthdaylogger> google is not interested in distributing their software? Oo
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: because google doesn't do anything to promote free software
<Tonio_> and has the same licencing vision than apple or microsof
<birthdaylogger> though they support FOSS don't they?
<Tonio_> with a bit of hypocrite way to do that microsoft doesn't have
<birthdaylogger> and they finance trolltech :D
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: in theory....
<birthdaylogger> well, most of their APIs are open
<Tonio_> can you give me an good example of free code they have written ?
<Tonio_> they are for standards yes
<birthdaylogger> well
<Tonio_> they like standards and open technology
<birthdaylogger> do they have to open their code?
<Tonio_> but certainly not free software
<birthdaylogger> they featured wine
<birthdaylogger> and they do code contributions to mozilla
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: because it was better than providing a real linux application probably
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> wine is evil
<birthdaylogger> well, it is FOSS
<birthdaylogger> you can't say google doesn't support FOSS
<birthdaylogger> as it is not true
<Tonio_> yes, but it is the best reason for companies not to develop on linux
<Tonio_> well that's a too big debate ;)
<birthdaylogger> well, google is aiming to make money
<Tonio_> the point is honnestly, I don't think, not even a second, that google will allow us to provide a package
<birthdaylogger> we can ask
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: trolltech too, and intel too :)
<birthdaylogger> and as google aims to make money it's not very unlikely
<Tonio_> but intel favors foss more than google in my view
<birthdaylogger> opera allowed to package as well?!
<Tonio_> google is like apple
<birthdaylogger> apple is support khtml
<birthdaylogger> *ing
<Tonio_> they talk about free software, they use it as much as they need it, and they provide proprietary stuff to make money
<Tonio_> I can't accept that
<Tonio_> microsoft way to do is better
<Tonio_> they don't want to make free software, so they don't use free softtware, and don't talk about it
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> apple supports khtml because kde people asked for the code
<Tonio_> at the very begening, they simply got a 20 mbits patch absolutly unreadable
<Tonio_> what did apple do with osx ?
<Tonio_> take the best of free software under lgpl or bsd licence
<Tonio_> make proprietary os with their own proprietary stuff in their,
<Tonio_> had a bunch of drm inside
<Tonio_> and sold it......
<Tonio_> this company is honnestly 10 times worst than microsoft regarding to their hypocrits acts...
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: MS is using FOSS as well
<birthdaylogger> anyway, you can't wait for such big comapnies to open their code
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: I've worked for MS
<Tonio_> they generally favor unix to linux because it is not free software
<Tonio_> and yes, MS is hypocrit too, but honnestly not as much as apple or google
<Tonio_> because they never pretend to be "fan of FOSS" and friends of "the FOSS world"
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: HP opens its code, intel does so
<Tonio_> aren't they big companies ?
<birthdaylogger> sure they are
<birthdaylogger> but they are 2 against 100
<Tonio_> seriously, is picasa port to linux acceptable ?
<Tonio_> even googleearth
<Tonio_> they didn't do any effort to respect linux HUIs
<birthdaylogger> what's the problem with the google earth port?
<birthdaylogger> they want it to be similar to the windows version
<Tonio_> it doesn't respect the linux file system structure
<birthdaylogger> so they can't break their own HUI used for their windows apps
<birthdaylogger> ?
<birthdaylogger> why not?
<Tonio_> is requires to be launched as root
<Tonio_> which makes it a problem for the security
<birthdaylogger> it doesn't do
<Tonio_> honnestly, the only reason they did a port and not a wine thing is because is was developed in QT on windows
<birthdaylogger> it saves every config etc. to ~./googleearth
<Tonio_> that's the only reason
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: hum, I'd like to see it, since I tested it a month ago and it couldn't be launched as simple user
<birthdaylogger> of course this is the reason, but as I said ... they want to make money, so there needs to be a market for their software
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: I don't criticize the fact they don't do open source code
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: there was no new version since first beta release
<Tonio_> I criticize the fact they are trying to play on both side in an hypocrit way
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: then I'd like to see it :)
<Tonio_> did you install using their .bin file ?
<Tonio_> once that's installed, you cannot launched it as simple user without playing manually with chmod rights
<birthdaylogger> yeah
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: you installed in system resource?
<Tonio_> I installed in /opt
<birthdaylogger> might be a bug in the loki installer
<birthdaylogger> but actually nothing more than a bug
<birthdaylogger> anyway, AFK
<birthdaylogger> gotta visist some people ;-)
<Tonio_> honnestly, couldn't they provide at least an rpm version ? or a debian one ?
<Tonio_> do you know why they didn't ?
<Tonio_> because the file would have been copied on repos
<Tonio_> that's obvious
<Tonio_> I just respect google for one thing : they respect standards
<Tonio_> that the good point
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: no, loki installer is the most advanced version for supporting most distros
<birthdaylogger> while if you package an RPM for redhat it might not work on suse or mandriva
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: other solution could have been to give a binary tarball and let the packagers to the job ;)
<birthdaylogger> that's what we want to do - for our users, not for google
<birthdaylogger> and it is much more work to ask every distro to package a binary thing
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: the point is it is illegal
<birthdaylogger> or get packagers which can build one for msot
<Tonio_> and that will probably not change since we ask for it
<Tonio_> except on an illegal repo like the plf
<Tonio_> we can put it there, but that's it
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: it doesn't change the possability they give us a license
<birthdaylogger> or they open up an own repo
<Tonio_> nope, but as plf exists and is plainly illegal, we can put the package their ;)
<birthdaylogger> but we don't want to be illegal, do we?
<aliasfred> about reporsitory, the 'new' repository for commercial software, anybody can enter ? or opera got a special deal with ubuntu ?
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: do you use w32codecs ?
<birthdaylogger> perfect solution would be to get a deal with google so that the package ends up in the canonical repo or something
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> aliasfred: it is a deal with opera ues
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: good response :)
<Tonio_> do we want to be illegal? sure no
<Tonio_> do we have the choice ? no
<birthdaylogger> we have the possability to get a choice
<Tonio_> as marilliat's packages, they are not legal, but does he have another option ? no
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: try !
<birthdaylogger> yeah :P
<Tonio_> no problem with it...
<Tonio_> I can bet my salary they won't even take a second to answer
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: they even wanted to do some cooperation with amarok
<birthdaylogger> concerning their music search thingy
<birthdaylogger> though one of our members forgot to answer :S
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: google as 10000 project a day
<birthdaylogger> it was a personalized answer
<Tonio_> and most of the time internet invents projects for them :)
<Tonio_> what I can see is google, 8 years claiming they LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE FOSS, not a fucking line of free code released....
<birthdaylogger> sure, but why shouldn't they be interessted when we support their stuff for free?
<aliasfred> Tonio_: is there a way for a free of charge software to be included in the ubuntu repository ? a process to follow ? or "do your own repository and ask the user to point to it" is the only answer ?
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: again, they contributed code to at least wine and mozilla
<birthdaylogger> I think they even done some work on vlc
<Tonio_> alias, there is a way to make it that is legal
<birthdaylogger> not sure about that though
<Tonio_> make a debian package that doewnloads and installs the application
<Tonio_> that's perfectly legal
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: no, vlc is developed by a french school, and a french isp
<Tonio_> certainly not google :)
<birthdaylogger> mozilla is developed by google?
<Tonio_> they USE vlc yes, but they didn't do anything to promote it
<birthdaylogger> why should they promote open source?
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: they shouldn't
<birthdaylogger> what point does open source have if we need companies to promote it?
<Tonio_> but they are TRYING to make people think they are
<birthdaylogger> google even doesn't promote their own stuff
<Tonio_> good example is you ;)
<birthdaylogger> nah
<aliasfred> Tonio_: maybe my question is not at the proper moment, but all in my stuff is legal :) nothing about illegal, just to know about the policy to be included in the repositories such as 'apt-get install apps' does install it. without the manually edit sources.list stage :)
<birthdaylogger> they support FOSS
<Tonio_> google helps vlc -> false, they just use it
<birthdaylogger> they don't promote it
<Tonio_> they promote mozilla, that's true
<Tonio_> but to me google is just close to opensource to shit on microsoft
<birthdaylogger> ah, they power it - as they think it's better for them
<Tonio_> when you look at their licencing, there is no much difference
<birthdaylogger> any EULA looks that way
<birthdaylogger> that's the point of a default EULA, why should you allow stupid people to do crap with your software?
<aliasfred> ok i will reask later for my pacakge stuff :)
<Tonio_> but well, linux users hate microsoft and love google.... I don't understand why, but that's it, so let's stop there ;)
<aliasfred> about google, they do give money for foss
<birthdaylogger> why do we sign packages?
<Tonio_> aliasfred: summer of code ? mouarf :)
<aliasfred> google summer of code is like 500kus
<Hobbsee> birthdaylogger: so that the repositories know that hobbsee is actually hobbsee, not some imposter.
<Tonio_> that's nothing !!!!!!!
<aliasfred> 72millions to mozilla
<birthdaylogger> Hobbsee: right
<Tonio_> it is marketing genius, but that's all
<birthdaylogger> so what should google do?
<Hobbsee> birthdaylogger: and it means that you can upload from multiple computers, if ~/.gnupg is on there, and you've got the passphrase
<birthdaylogger> gnugpg their code?
<aliasfred> well then it is about their motivation
<Tonio_> can you imagin the ads done for google arround the world for only 500kus ?
<birthdaylogger> every saw a gnugpg'ed code?
<Hobbsee> birthdaylogger: no, the folder in home
<aliasfred> but they do give money, the point of why they do give is another
<birthdaylogger> Tonio_: they aim to make money
<Tonio_> aliasfred: yes, for mozilla I agree, they really help them
<Tonio_> because mozilla is for them a weapon to shit on microsoft
<Tonio_> birthdaylogger: what I see is that microsoft as code on sourceforge while google doesn't....
<birthdaylogger> microsoft is just doing what you say about google
<Tonio_> would I say MS is promoting FOSS ? no
<birthdaylogger> make people think they promote/support/distribute FOSS
<Tonio_> but they have a partnership with xen, projects on sourceforge, they will support opendocument......
<birthdaylogger> they will just make money
<Tonio_> yes MS and google are exactly the same
<birthdaylogger> MONEY MONEY AND EVEN MORE MONEY
<birthdaylogger> that's all
<aliasfred> ms knows they are going down, so they try not to drawn too fast
<birthdaylogger> they follow the market
<birthdaylogger> which is moving to FOSS
<birthdaylogger> so MS is moving FOSS
<Tonio_> but in the foss world, MS is the ennemy, while google is "the good friend"
<Tonio_> that's a non-sense
<aliasfred> well google doesnt have the evil history of ms
<birthdaylogger> why should google be an enemy? they don't even say 'we might sue a code because he's hurting our patents'
<birthdaylogger> MS does
<birthdaylogger> just as the point of mono
<Tonio_> aliasfred: no, but what they prepare is even worse
<birthdaylogger> MS doesn't say they will not sue them
<birthdaylogger> they just say, not yet
<aliasfred> Tonio_: what do they prepare ?
<Tonio_> consider the database they have
<Tonio_> I'm affraid by that
<aliasfred> i know what you mean :)
<birthdaylogger> google is in the O#F foundation
* aliasfred was a research in anonymity over the internet in zeroknowledge
<birthdaylogger> grm
<birthdaylogger> ODF group thingy
<birthdaylogger> MS isn't
<Tonio_> all they do is oriented in "we want to know you, what you do, the websites you go, the girls you f*ck, etc..."
<aliasfred> so i have good knowledge of the evil google may do :)
<aliasfred> especially because it is under a single control :)
<Tonio_> gimme your files, store them on my server, gimme your mails, sign that I can read them, install my toolbar so I know what websites you like........
<aliasfred> and that a single subponea can deliver all this info to some evil guys :)
<Tonio_> excuse me, but that make me much more affraid than microsoft stupid war against standards
<aliasfred> indead but how to fight it ?
<aliasfred> all their apps are much better that any other alternatives
<Tonio_> what missed ? wireless google condoms to guess who and when do I fuck, and that's it....
<Tonio_> honnestly, google apps are very little bits of code...
* Hobbsee wonders when #kubuntu-devel changed into #kubuntu-letsbitchaboutMSandGoogle 
<bddebian> heh
<Tonio_> can we compare google desktop search or any of thei software to oracle, ms sql server, ms exchange, windows 2003 or anything ?
<aliasfred> dunno what you mean, but google apps are all very nice and have no comparitor :)
<Tonio_> honnestly, google makes a lot of money, but what they do doesn't impress me that much
<aliasfred> well their search is the best
<aliasfred> their mail system is the best too 
<Tonio_> their search ingine yes
<aliasfred> google earth is the only one
<Tonio_> their desktop search, no, for sure no
<Tonio_> aliasfred: they didn't develop google earth, they just bought it
<Tonio_> after this ?
<Tonio_> when I see people comparing google to ms....
<Tonio_> that's ridiculous :)
<aliasfred> ah google video
<Tonio_> 3 desktop softwares cannot be compared to the 300 softwares microsoft is developing
<aliasfred> well not that bad all that :)
<Tonio_> aliasfred: the player is simply an hidden vlc, and yes, their web services are nice
<aliasfred> i do agree about the danger of their database, but clearly they do much better product that competitors
<aliasfred> so how to fight it ?
<Tonio_> google desktop search is far from beeing the bests
<Tonio_> google talk is very limited
<aliasfred> i mean, for me it is faster to run gmail.com that thunderbird on my local box :)
<Tonio_> picasa is a simple bought software they didn't improved
<Tonio_> same for google earth
<aliasfred> when i realized this ... :)
<Tonio_> okay, they have very good webservices, but that's it for me
<aliasfred> so how to fight it ?  :)
<Tonio_> I don't see google as a "monster of software development"
<Tonio_> people are fantasming that microsoft is currently reached by google.........
<Tonio_> the day google has a software like "visual studio", I will admit they can do good softwares
<aliasfred> hehe ok i play evil for 30sec
<bddebian> heh
<Tonio_> aliasfred: how ? well, just use the necessary from google and ignore the reste
<aliasfred> how much software ubuntu does ?
<Tonio_> I have better than gmail
<aliasfred> like 0 ? :)
<aliasfred> ubuntu doesnt write code or very negligible :)
<Tonio_> aliasfred: yes, but nobody talk about canonical as a "monster of the software development"
<aliasfred> still it is good :)
<Tonio_> while everybody wants to oppose google to microsoft.......
<aliasfred> they opposose the power they have
<Tonio_> for one line of code written by google, MS has probably 10000 lines of code at least
<aliasfred> not the amount of code written
<Tonio_> honnestly, that's uncomparable too
<Tonio_> the only thing that makes google so powerfull is ads
<aliasfred> in anycase i considere google as the only chance linux have to reach critical mass :)
<Tonio_> the day that goes off, they will have real issues
<Tonio_> not myself
<Tonio_> I consider linux will never reach critical mass
<aliasfred> who gonna pay the OEM to put linux on their box ?
<Tonio_> not today, and not in 10 years
<aliasfred> and pay more that ms :)
<aliasfred> well i say 5years :)
<Tonio_> never
<aliasfred> so we disagree :)
<Tonio_> 10 percent of the market is the maximum linux can have
<Tonio_> you know why ?
<Tonio_> look at firefox
<aliasfred> tell me
<Tonio_> lots of money spent with ads
<Tonio_> marketing
<Tonio_> everyone trying to convince his neighboor
<Tonio_> a great software
<Tonio_> by far better than the microsoft's one
<bddebian> Because GNU/Linux is written by developers for developers, that's why :-)
<Tonio_> everything is done to make it a success
<Tonio_> and it is certainly not a "big success"
<Tonio_> it has about 17% of the market
<Tonio_> IE still has 80%, when it's sucking, features laking etc.........
<aliasfred> Tonio_: ok, but what is the relation with 'linux reaching critical mass' ?
<Tonio_> I mean, everyone talks about IE to be going to be defeat by firefox....
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying 
<Tonio_> I would like to be defeated with 80% of the market
<Tonio_> IE's market share is still bigger that ipod's one !
<aliasfred> what is the relation with anyuthing
<Tonio_> nobody seems to realise this
<Tonio_> aliasfred: the point is that it is too late for linux to reach the mass
<Tonio_> microsoft is there
<aliasfred> ?
<Tonio_> the only chance we have is by putting linux in schools
<Tonio_> but starting to make things changing will take at least one complete generation
<aliasfred> Tonio_: it is unargumented stattement :)
<Tonio_> aliasfred: do people want something else ? mostly no
<Tonio_> here is the point
<aliasfred> Tonio_: you say 'linux will never reach critical mass' then 'because firefox has only 20% of the market even if the product is much better'
<aliasfred> ah ok
<aliasfred> this one is a arguement
<Tonio_> I'm just saying that as long as the people don't wan't it, that'll never change
<aliasfred> you fell that window user are satisfied and so wont switch to another product if they have the choise
<Tonio_> the point is that viruses and crashes are now acceptable for them
<Tonio_> "that always happens and is normal with informatics"
<aliasfred> well your example about firefox teachs us something, the cost of switching is very high for the final user
<Tonio_> so they are comfortable with windows
<aliasfred> but in 2 years from now, ubuntu will be vastly better than vista
<Tonio_> aliasfred: yes, very hight, but imagin that firefox doesn't replace anything, is easy to replace, and doesn't imply any infos losing
<Tonio_> can you imagin the fear of switching to linux ?
<aliasfred> exactly like firefox is vastly better that IE
<aliasfred> so why would they switch ?
<aliasfred> one point is the price :)
<Tonio_> if linux had a chance to reach the mass, firefox would have 70% of the market to day
<Tonio_> but that will not happen
<Tonio_> 17% is the maximum
<aliasfred> how much do i give to ms when i buy a computer ?
<Tonio_> when IE7 is released, firefox will go back to <10% market share
<Tonio_> aliasfred: too much :)
<aliasfred> with the ms license bundled in it
<aliasfred> yep but how much is this ?
<Tonio_> I would say like 40 
<Tonio_> maybe 30 
<Tonio_> it depends on the brand in fact :)
<Tonio_> dell has certainly better prices that a little asian company
<Tonio_> but oem licences are not that expensive in fact
<aliasfred> ok now imagine you go to auchan/kmart and the vendor tell you 'ok this is 30euro less if you take ubuntu" here is a box running ubuntu
<Tonio_> aliasfred: nobody will want to take the risk
<aliasfred> and you see fancy eyes candy like xgl and 3d window like looking glass
<Tonio_> they would prefer to by a "HEWLET PACKARD" with "MICROSOFT "inside
<aliasfred> relax and imagine
<Tonio_> and of course
<Tonio_> they are completly lost if they don't see the "intel inside" logo on th computer
<Tonio_> becuase only intel allows wireless on the top of north pole
<Tonio_> ;)
<aliasfred> you are the customer, you pay less, you have better software, will you ask yourself "hey maybe i should try" ? :)
<Tonio_> honnestly, the mass is too stupid to even think about making a choice
<Tonio_> well I and you are probably more intelligent that 80% of the people
<Tonio_> since we all seem to be able to make a choice
<aliasfred> you are having a bad day, or you are always like that ? :)
<Tonio_> the "critical mass" is generally "critically stupid"
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> both :)
<aliasfred> ok :)
<Tonio_> the mass is stupid
<Tonio_> want an evidence of this ?
<Tonio_> look at ads on the tv
<Tonio_> can you imagin this works ???????
<aliasfred> hehe :)
<aliasfred> ok then several stuff
<aliasfred> "even master have master"
<Tonio_> doesn't that prove that 80% of the people are sheeps ?
<aliasfred> this saying is interesting as you think you are smarter that the other guys, and you may be, the point is "dont forget that other are even smarter" :)
<Tonio_> no, I'm not smarter
<aliasfred> so be nice with others :)
<Tonio_> but I try to protect my brain
<Tonio_> most people simply leave with the mouth opened, ready to beleive anything
<Tonio_> don't mind, I am far from beeing an integrist
<Tonio_> do you know who is jacques brel ?
<aliasfred> yep
<aliasfred> im french too :)
<Tonio_> one day he said :
<Tonio_> "I don't like stupid people, because stupidness is laziness"
<Tonio_> I most of the time agree with this
<bddebian> 80% of users ARE sheep :-)
<Tonio_> bddebian: THANK YOU !!!!!!
<Tonio_> I was feeling like an integrist alone !
<aliasfred> damn i though that people on the internet were all dogs
<Tonio_> aliasfred: this is the reason I never try to get someone involved to linux
<Tonio_> he can ask if he wants
<Tonio_> but I want HIM to decide to ask first
<bddebian> Which is part of the reason GNU/Linux won't make it.  Most developers seem to think that users have a brain, when over half of users can barely turn on their PCs much less configure CUPS
<aliasfred> like i said when the web started "this web stuff is nice, who gonna play the spider ?" :)
<aliasfred> g..gle hint :)
<Tonio_> when I'm trying to convince someone to use linux, I'm doing the same than l'oreal with those crappy stupid ads on the tv
<aliasfred> Tonio_: hehe i can imagine you trying to convince a user :)
<Tonio_> aliasfred: I've never done
<aliasfred> Tonio_: talking about freedom, open standard etc :)
<Tonio_> even my girlfriend
<Tonio_> I've been waiting for her to ask me to give her a try
<Tonio_> but yes, I'm a heavy debater :)
<aliasfred> me i said no window on my lan, matter of security
<Tonio_> hard to get the final word with me :)
<Tonio_> aliasfred: I would say that windows can be secured too...
<Tonio_> 500 000 000 computers with windows in lan companies
<aliasfred> well i dont know how and i dont trust ms
<Tonio_> how much are crashing because of security issues ? :)
<aliasfred> so no joke about security, my box contains data important to me
<Tonio_> yes I don't trust ms too, but windows isn't that security problematic
<Tonio_> aliasfred: so not any computer is able to help you
<aliasfred> well they have a real bad trackable record on the matter
<Tonio_> because a computer IS unsecure
<Tonio_> why do companies print so much according to you ;)
<aliasfred> because reading on screen is painfull for the eyes :)
<Tonio_> nope, because paper is the best way to prevent the datas
<Tonio_> not any computer is giving security
<Tonio_> the problem is certainly not ms ir linux of unix or mac
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> oups s/ir/or
<aliasfred> hehe ok you win :)
<aliasfred> i have to go back doing some work
<Tonio_> seya ;)
<aliasfred> damn working is so hard :)
<danimo> hmm, which packages has the database-specific plugins for libqt4-sql ?
<danimo> Riddell: do you know?
<allee> oh, oh. More and more KDE translator teams get pissed by rosetta :(
<crimsun> allee: what're the issues?
<allee> crimsun: last one I saw was that new msgs translated in kdesvn did not override translations done in rosetta
<allee> saw == in kde-i18n-doc ml
<crimsun> ah
<allee> crimsun: you're somehow involved in rosetta?
<crimsun> allee: no, just curious what you were referring to
<allee> :)
<toma> allee: i had discussions with riddell and tonio already. I really think we should work on a solution
<toma> but it seems difficult to fthink of one acceptable by both
<toma> i'll put it on the agenda 
<allee> toma: yes.  The direction discussion on kde-i18n-doc take worries me
<birthdaylogger> guys, the amaork splash bug has been fixed http://websvn.kde.org/?rev=565597&view=rev ;-)
<kane__> any of the kaffeine developers around ?
<goldenear> kane__: do you have a pb with kaffeine ?
<kane__> goldenear: yes
<kane__> goldenear: it sortof crashes when starting with - XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM" kaffeine
<goldenear> kane__: did you repport a bug on launchpad ?
<kane__> goldenear: umm no ...
<kane__> goldenear: sorry ... i thought this was #kde-devel :) LOL
<goldenear> for a but it' s better to repport in on launchpad :)
<goldenear> but/bug
<kane__> goldenear: yeah well ... its probably better to report it on bugs.kde.org
<goldenear> depends if it's a ubuntu specific bug or not...
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-16
<jjesse> that sucks
<ryanakca> Erm, should the installer try to mount swap? http://pastebin.ca/621144 , If so, I'll file a bug saying that it repeatedly fails, if not, I'll file a bug against debian-installer saying that it tries to mount swap
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i'd probably ask cjwatson about that in #ubuntu-devel, when he wakes up
<nixternal> howdy!
<nixternal> holy smokes I have finished a TON of homework today
<Hobbsee> yay!
* Hobbsee still hasnt finished her resume, unfortunately
<nixternal> I will worry about that next year :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> did k-d-s break?
<Hobbsee> shouldnt have, why?
<nixternal> it is behind held back
<nixternal> looks like it built fine
<Hobbsee> then dist-upgrade
<nixternal> I thought I did...I guess not
<_StefanS_> morning
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ping ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: pong ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hey ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I built and tested kdesudo, couple of issues....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: wassup ?!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: probably :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: first issue was that the fade appeared everytime, even if no passwd is asked
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I fixed that one easilly
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: 2 other issues I can't seem to fix
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: first is that the window isn't centrered on the screen
<_StefanS_> I can fix that.. I already have that on my list
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looks like hardcoded centered for 1280*1024 resol
<_StefanS_> something like it
<_StefanS_> number two?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: second issue is that I when I put a passwd, and click on "OK" nothing happens, looks like hanging somehow
<_StefanS_> but typing the password and hitting enter, works right?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no issue when the sudo passwd is cached, so the global mecanism isn't broken, just an issue in the window validation something like that
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no doesn't work with enter too....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fancy testing the package ?
<_StefanS_> ok I will look into that.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: kdelibs is patched
<_StefanS_> yes
<_StefanS_> I know ;)
<Tonio_> oki gimme a second to upload
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I meant 'the patch is in the repos" :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes I have installed them already :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I run gutsy.
<_StefanS_> on my lappie..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw.. how do you want me to fix the code ? Taking the current bzr, or your regular source package ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you'll find the package there
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: source package and bzr are the same :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you can fix in bzr or fix in the package, then gimme a fix, no issue on that point
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok I was just worried about source sync issues... as long as you handle that, its fine :)
<Tonio_> yup :)
<_StefanS_> installing it now.
<Tonio_> great, thanks
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if you can reproduce the hand, just switch to a VT and killall kdesudo, that works
<_StefanS_> uhm libkbluetooth0 had some problems installing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: remove the current package and reinstall
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's an issue due to package transition
<_StefanS_> ah, I see.
<Tonio_> files changing from one package to another
<_StefanS_> there seems to be a general issue with that icon-cache thingy.. almost all packages complain about it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup, but I fixed that in bzr, no need to install the icons for kdesudo
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: i hope that bug is going to be fixed in the future for the other packages....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure
<Riddell> Tonio_, Hobbsee: you still have a package each on http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe-manual.html
<Hobbsee> Riddell: awww, damn.  i was hoping to avoid that one indefinetly
* Hobbsee wonders how this ever got in in the first place
<Riddell> I wonder how the daily CDs are getting on
<Hobbsee> reasonably well
<Hobbsee> after infinity fixes the i386 builder.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i think that kubuntu-wise, we're just waiting until the freeze, to do the testing
<Riddell> i386 builder? the i386 CDs seem built
* Hobbsee continues to ignore kguitar
<Hobbsee> the livefs' havent for a few days, due to using the old apt
<Riddell> ah, right, thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for kguitar, i'm waiting until upstream releases a new version
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I fixed that dialog centering.. could you test ? http://enhance-it.dk/kdesudo_1.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the diff is here: http://enhance-it.dk/kdesudo-fix-dialog.diff
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: testing
<_StefanS_> goody..
* _StefanS_ crosses fingers.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I cant really duplicate that bug related to clicking Ok..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: works fine here.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum......
<Tonio_> when you type the password, and click OK, the app launches ?
<_StefanS_> yups.
<_StefanS_> works great. Just launched adept now with administrative privileges
<Tonio_> hum.........
<_StefanS_> indeed :)
<Tonio_> should be an issue with X or something no ?
<_StefanS_> did you ever reboot after installing the packages ?
<_StefanS_> or logout..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<_StefanS_> uhm.. we need someone else to test it then, just to make sure your installation is bad. :)
<_StefanS_> what about hobbs?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it isn't btw :)
<_StefanS_> or Riddell
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Riddell> moi?
<Tonio_> Riddell: s'il te plait :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep.. kdesudo test
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing kdesudo test would be nice
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you try with konqueror please ? kdesudo konqueror
<_StefanS_> sure
* Hobbsee glances back in here, and notes that she doesnt have a highlight on hobbs
<Tonio_> looks like adept works for me too, only konqueror seems to fail
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw it worked nicelly without the fade
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: centring the window works
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm, konqueror launches fine also
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: glad it worked :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sh*t
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: guess your installation is not that good as you want it to :D
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw, I will implement the configuration items later today
<_StefanS_> (fade in speed/opacity/fadeback speed)
<_StefanS_> I was thinking .. actually it would be nice just to have a fullscreen fade instead of the wipe ..
<_StefanS_> I might look into that.
* Hobbsee wonders why one cant see the borders and such around the kdesudo prompt now
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: thats because of the window type (WType_Popup has no borders).. but maybe we can turn them on
<Riddell> kdesudo: symbol lookup error: kdesudo: undefined symbol: _ZN15KPasswordDialogC2ENS_5TypesEbiRK7QStringjP7QWidgetPKc
<Riddell> got sources?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: like, not even the border that tells you the name fo the app
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: correct
<Hobbsee> weird
<Hobbsee> just looks a little weird :)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: thats normal for this dialog type
<Hobbsee> ah.  wonder why i havent seen it before
<_StefanS_> look at the logout dialog :)
<Hobbsee> point.
<_StefanS_> gotta run now
<_StefanS_> be back later...
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> Riddell: you might find the sources there
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no issues running "kdesudo konqueror" ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just hangs here
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I suspect something wrong with X or something
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: how do i kill the kdesudo thingy, so it prompts me for a passworrrrd again?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so you confirm my issue ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it will not launch konqueror and kind of hangs on the password ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you have to go to a VT, then killall kdesudo
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: when no passwd is asked, it works like a charm
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no, my problme is is that i've used kdesudo once, and it worked, so just automatically pops up the app when kdesudo is next called
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: Stefan doesn't seem to be able to reproduce, but that's the bug I have: )
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: pleased to see you have the same problem than me ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: now I can expect a fix hehe :)
<Hobbsee> i'm not convinced that what i see isnt the intended behaviour
<Hobbsee> i use kdesudo konqueror once, it works fine.  i use kdesudo konqueror again, it opens up konqueror, without the root password entry required, due to the kdesudo password caching.  this is intended behaviour, is it not?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is not
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so you don't have issues ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: damnit
<Hobbsee> i dont seem to, nope
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kdesudo just hangs here
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm convinced that's somehow linked to xorg, I have to investigate
<Hobbsee> it sits for about half a second with no action here, then the rquired app pops up
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki ;)
<Riddell> oh, kdesudo needs a patched kdelibs, that'll explain it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which...is in the latest upload of kdelibs, yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: knetworkmanager doesn't let me connect to my wired network on today's live CD
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/123914
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123914 in knetworkmanager "KNetworkManager doesn't initially connect to wired network" [High,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> could be
<Riddell> katapult showing up on startup is the other bug
<Riddell> otherwise today's AMD64 live CD is all good
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/122898 is fixed now, isnt it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122898 in knetworkmanager ""Configure VPN..." requires network-manager-gnome" [Undecided,New] 
<Riddell> dunno, no configure vpn option here
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes it is
<Riddell> but I seem to remember Tonio_ working on it
<Hobbsee> cool
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's fixed with 0.2
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I closed the relative bugs, seems I missed that one, sorry for this
<Hobbsee> ah, cool
<Hobbsee> seems like a lot of bugs that will probably need closing there
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> `id` isn't working
<pygi> Hobbsee, poke
<pygi> ah, yes, ignore me :p
<Hobbsee> why yes, leave the channel.
<Hobbsee> it's not like i might be afk, and have been lax about my away status, as usual
<Hobbsee> and dont /whois me at all, to check my idle time.
<Riddell> I don't think he ment it like that
<Hobbsee> oh, i realise that
<Hobbsee> i'm just surprised that people dont check that
* Hobbsee is only being slightly sarcastic there
<kwwii> you away status slacker
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
<mhb> hi all, hi kwwii
<kwwii> hi mhb
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yay, new artwork.  is this the final stuff?
<Riddell> nothing is final
<Riddell> the kubuntu logo on kdm at least needs changes
<Hobbsee> right
<Riddell> but that doesn't necessarily need kwwii
<mhb> kwwii: although I'm not that sure that a two line menu is a usability problem (it seemed pretty well-known to me and other sites use it too, found redhat.com in my 1-minute search - but I'm no usability guy) ... did you try to solve the website menus in a different way?
<kwwii> mhb: I think it ruins the design actually
<kwwii> and looks horrible
<mhb> kwwii: oh, does it? You didn't say so in the first mail.
<kwwii> I spent some time last night looking at it
<kwwii> the biggest problem is the usability
<kwwii> whether one person thinks it look pretty is probably not as important
<kwwii> what is the problem with using a side navigation?
<mhb> kwwii: let's scrap the idea, then.
<mhb> kwwii: actually, the problem I was trying to solve is that using both a menu and a sidebar is confusing (usability-wise) to me
<kwwii> well, as the site is currently, only the main page has extra links anyway
<kwwii> and those are on the right
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ok, will do
<kwwii> I admit it would make more sense if the links were on the left
<ryanakca> Riddell: sorry for not fixing kde4sdk, I'm having a hard time installing gutsy on LVM
<mhb> kwwii: yes, but the current site is pretty chaotic, too - when it comes to menus
<kwwii> mhb: agreed
<kwwii> mhb: perhaps if we added some text to the ones on the right  (and therefor didn't have so many)
<kwwii> they would be more like sub-articles than just links
<kwwii> kinda like ubuntu.com does on the left side below the banner
<kwwii> Hobbsee: btw, the artwork is not final yet
<Hobbsee> kwwii: cool
<mhb> kwwii: still, how do you intend to solve the two menus problem? By removing the horizontal menu?
<Riddell> ryanakca: it has now built everywhere
<jjesse> morning
<kwwii> mhb: that might be the easiest/best way
<kwwii> mhb: I guess that the first thing we really need is to decide exactly which links we need and how they are related
<seele> screenshot?
<mhb> I gave some examples in the comments there, although you probably read them by now
<kwwii> mhb: it seems to me that if we had the "main" links in the right side with a bit of text for each one, and then had the "page" links in the horizontal stripe it would work well (especially because there are so few pages with "page" links)
<kwwii> I think that 90% of people come to the page and do not click around too much
<ryanakca> Riddell: oh, so it got fixed? (I got 4-5 emails saying build failed)
<mhb> kwwii: I'm not really sure about the text, though. The links should be pretty clear by themselves.
<mhb> kwwii: There is no need to describe what a "download" is, is there? :o) (Funny and stupid example, I know)
<kwwii> mhb: well, the site is more informational than anything, so the point is to draw new people and provide them with the info they need...
<Tonio_> Riddell, Hobbsee: can you tell me if you have issues in the shell output of "sudo konqueror" ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is what I get :
<kwwii> I think there is a big difference between how ubuntu and kubuntu have done their webpages
<kwwii> and I have to say that I think ubuntu is doing a better job
<Hobbsee> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Hobbsee> Error: "/tmp/kde-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Hobbsee> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/361
<kwwii> it seems to me like the kubuntu page is an info page for geeks atm
<Hobbsee> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Hobbsee> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki
<Hobbsee> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Hobbsee> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki
<Tonio_> I wanted to understand what causes kdesudo to hang,
<mhb> kwwii: it is, but I think it is for the lack of editors more than anything
<Tonio_> let's make a point toonight ;)
<kwwii> seems like that sarah chick did something wrong :p
<kwwii> mhb: I do not think that we need to change the content that much on the main page
<Hobbsee> kwwii: haha
<mhb> kwwii: do we both see the same page that lists only package news, and has only a few lines about Kubuntu ?
<kwwii> mhb: not sure I understand what you mean...are you talking about the ubuntu.ocm site?
<kwwii> erm, com
<mhb> kwwii: you said "we do not need to change the content that much on the main page" ... by that I understood kubuntu.org
<kwwii> yeah, I meant that we would have to radically change things :-)
<mhb> kwwii: okay
<kwwii> mhb: we could keep the news parts as they are now, just put them a bit further down....above them would be the marketing slogan kinda thing
<kwwii> the one paragraph we have now is interesting but does not lead one to click around much
<mhb> kwwii: why would we want to keep this kind of news on the main page?
<mhb> kwwii: I know it boils down to target audience ... and I thought we're trying to give information to newcomers
<kwwii> mhb: I think we will find several people who want to know when the tribes come out, etc...we could also just limit it to the newest articles or such
<mhb> kwwii: and information about Amarok 1.x.x being released is the last thing on their mind, I'd say
<rbrunhuber> Where can i find any docs about using kde4 rc1?
<kwwii> mhb: we could also get rid of the links on the right (as well as everything below the download bar) and then make the main links article-like text with links to the main pages
<kwwii> one of those would be "news", so we could still show the latest article
<kwwii> mhb: that would basically make everything that is in a tab now go down into the main page as an article with links
<kwwii> mhb: and only the news would be updated often
<kwwii> still showing only the latest news though
<mhb> kwwii: I have to admit I lost you at "make the main links article like" ... I can't imagine it
<mhb> I'm sorry
<mhb> kwwii: still, I'd say putting (frequently updated) news on the main page doesn't seem to be a good idea to me
<mhb> kwwii: take ubuntu.com ... how often do you check the main page for news?
<Riddell> where else would it go?
<Hobbsee> on a news page?
<mhb> yes, I'd guess so
<mhb> a news page for a different audience than the main page
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: This is too obvious to see for men :-)
<rbrunhuber> Riddell:  What I miss badly is instructions on how to use kde 4 3.90.1. They were on the news on kubuntu.org
<rbrunhuber> Riddell:  This time the packages just slipped silently in the repo.
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: so replace the men with more women.  easy solution.  :P
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: it's because they're not finished yet and they're not available for feisty
<Riddell> which I hope to fix soon
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: I'm using Gutsy.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: poke
<Tonio_> Hobbsee:  ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: were you going to fix
<Hobbsee> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Hobbsee> Error: "/tmp/kde-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Hobbsee> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Riddell> Tonio_: I uploaded dolphin fixing up some stuff, and I'll try and make it default for folders now
<Hobbsee> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Hobbsee> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Hobbsee> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Hobbsee> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sarah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mhb> Hobbsee: please, not again
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/35573
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 35573 in kdebase "No localizations available" [Medium,Incomplete] 
* Hobbsee kills her copy key
<Hobbsee> Riddell: neat :)
<Hobbsee> i should run klipper - it probably wouldnt die
<mhb> kwwii: we also have a different starting point with ubuntu.com in that we don't have any server version
<kwwii> mhb: I agree with you on the news, just wondering who will complain :-)
<Riddell> most of the news on kubuntu.org are just updated package and pages
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki :)
<mhb> kwwii: the main u.c page, although a better place in general, still seems to contain too much text and no screenshots (for me) ... probably because of the desktop/server versions
<Riddell> the package announcements can probably be merged into one page
<Tonio_> Riddell: how to perform the default choice ? kcm extension to choose the default file manager ?
<kwwii> mhb: what I like about the ubuntu.com site is that everything you will probably click on has some explanation and/or is part of some text
<Tonio_> Riddell: make it the default is simply define the inode/directory association
<kwwii> mhb: right, they have to do it that way, we don't
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can't understand why I'm the only one having this bug with kdesudo
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: works nicelly without the fade effect
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I syspect there is a bug, but hard to reproduce
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: quite possibly.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and i meant "were you goign to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/35573 ", not the evil, long paste
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 35573 in kdebase "No localizations available" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<kwwii> mhb: taking a small lunch break, be back in a bit
<mhb> Riddell: with a separate news page, someone could try and add more kubuntu/kde kontent
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is fixed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kdm is now localised
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: great :)
<mhb> Riddell: after all, you seem to post happily about various news on the d.k.o :o)
<mhb> I'm not sure if it is the right way to do, as I'm not sure what is the target audience of the news and what do we want to tell them
<mhb> kwwii: another thing I kind of dislike on the ubuntu.com page is that it lacks the "marketing juice" too much
<mhb> kwwii: http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/ -- it's the opposite (too much juice), but it's a good example of "marketing juicified" page
<jjesse> i love the updated artwork
<DaSkreech> Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> yes
<kwwii> mhb: true
<DaSkreech> Whee. Fedora is shipping with KDE4
<DaSkreech> as the only K desktop
<DaSkreech> Should be fun
<Riddell> DaSkreech: now?
<DaSkreech> For the next release
<rdieter> DaSkreech: hopefully, if the stars-align. :)
<DaSkreech> Kstars?
<rdieter> hee
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes, but when is that?
<DaSkreech> Two weeks after KDE 4.0 ships I think
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee waits.  11 minutes.
<Hobbsee> hurry up...
* ScottK watches the Dapper and Edgy buildd's cough, weeze, and come back to life to see which will win the race to build clamav 0.88.7.
<jjesse> i bet dapper
<ScottK> We'll see.  Sorry.  Meant that to be on #ubuntu-motu.
<Hobbsee> holy cow....
<DaSkreech> Blessed Beef?
<Hobbsee> well, i either need to give up uni, or give up ubuntu, it looks like.
<ScottK> Sounds better than sacred salad.
<DaSkreech> Divine Donuts?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: How come?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: just got my uni results
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> that sucks
<kwwii> education is over-rated
<Hobbsee> kwwii: that's true.
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Like R or like NC-17 ?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: as in, i knew the fact that i wasnt enjoying it would show up in my marks
<Hobbsee> but uh...this...this is just....
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> that sucks
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i mean, this is impressively bad, to the point where i dont think it's my exam they marked :P
<kwwii> well, it does show that if you do something you do it all the way :-)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Maybe it's time to reconsider the major if you aren't enjoying it? </unsolicited advice>
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i failed the maths component the worst, which is a prerequisite for the physics
<ScottK> Ouch.
* ScottK passes condolences.
<DaSkreech> apt-get build-dep physics
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> i'm not really surprised - only that i managed to fail it that badly
<DaSkreech> http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/unsupported-rapid-oxidation
<manchicken> Gutsy is panicking on me when I try to suspend.
<manchicken> I don't know if it is being caused by driverloader or lirc though.
<manchicken> Those are the only two changes to the kernel I'
<manchicken> ve had recently.
<kwwii> manchicken: perhaps you need to talk nicely to it so it doesn't get scared
<manchicken> kwwii: Well, you could have a point.  I am rather intimidating, aren't I? heh
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> that poor machine
<manchicken> It's an HP.  It bloody well deserves it.
<manchicken> It puts the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again..
<manchicken> I'm guessing that spammers don't know that there's no such thing as the "United States National Medical Association."
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> But I doubt that such an organization would urge me to buy any medications online... ever.
<manchicken> We need a way to disable all accessibility...
<manchicken> This crappy keyboard keeps triggering the number pad mouse accessibility functionality.
<manchicken> Ooh, or I could just remove the keybinding :)
<manchicken> Is there any interface to disable mouse emulation?
<manchicken> The hotkey isn't working...
<kwwii> SystemSettings?
<manchicken> Naw, there's no GUI toggle for it there.
<manchicken> Only the hotkey setting.
<manchicken> I think there's a weird bug in the accessibility thing that my screwed up keyboard wondered into.
<Riddell> http://www.ideastorm.com/article/show/71746/Offer_Kubuntu_as_Ubuntu_Alternative_for_Open_Sourced_PCs  now there's an idea :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: When I updated pinentry to remove pinentry-gtk, should I have added entries that said pinentry-gtk2 replaces/provides pinentry-gtk?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> What would that require on Dell's part
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah, that would have been good
<Riddell> shipping a third OS option (not cheap)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: OK.  I didn't think of it until after.  If I do a debdiff, will you upload it?
<Hobbsee> sure
<ScottK> OK.  I'll let you know when I have it done.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Why not?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you've probably got until...working european day tomorrow, as i cant freeze the archive
<Hobbsee> so i'll have time to upload
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you could just milestone the bug, then i'll definetly see it.  *g*
<ScottK> Is it worth that?
<ScottK> Up to you?
<ScottK> I should have it done very shortly.  Doing it now.
<Riddell> DaSkreech: why not what?
<DaSkreech> Why would a third option suddenly be expensive?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: for the same reasons a second option is expensive
<Riddell> balancing supply lines is a difficult thing to do, and made more difficult with each new choice
<DaSkreech> I can understand that a second option is expensive but after that shouldn't the cost drop pretty quick
<DaSkreech> esp if the hardware requirements for the third are the same as the second
<Riddell> yes the QA would be for the next one less, but it would still be more in total
<Riddell> the numbers involved would be rediculously small though
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well, do, because i probably wont look at my exploding bugmail
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Test building it right now.
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> please assign it to me, then no one else should touch it
* ScottK files the bug while it builds
<ScottK> WIll do.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Numbers to ship or the numbers increase in total?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: both
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Bug #126361 is ready for you to have a look at.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126361 in pinentry "pinentry-gtk removed, but pinentry-gtk2 does not "replace" it" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126361
<Hobbsee> cool
<ScottK> Hobbsee: http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=886
<Hobbsee> ScottK: haha
<ScottK> I thought you would like that one.
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<ScottK> Dig you want me to go ahead an milestone the pinentry bug or are you looking at it now?
<Hobbsee> no, go ahead
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Looks like all I can do is "Nominate for a relase", i.e. Gutsy.  My launchpad-foo isn't up to milestones I guess.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: milestones are near importance, and status
<ScottK> Ah.  Duh.  Thanks.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> no problem
<ScottK> OK.  Done.
<jjesse> anyone else having problems with manage repos in adept in gutsy?
<Riddell> jjesse: what's up with it
<Riddell> ?
<jjesse> i clicked on manage repos and nothing showed up
<jjesse> hmm just came up
<jjesse> that's wierd took a long long time
<nixternal> get a faster computer? adept doesn't work on commodore 64 ;p
<jjesse> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<jjesse> take that
<nixternal> you guys are forcing me to go and buy Vista...I don't like statements that make me a liar ;p
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> I have a Vista lover leaving comments on my blog though
<jjesse> really?
<jjesse> was it me?
<nixternal> ya..erik...he says that Vista is easier to use and better than XP
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Soooo you are giving out free money? :)
<nixternal> from what I have seen, Vista isn't easier...at least it wasn't for me
<jjesse> i think vista is a little bit harder
<nixternal> XP, I set it to classic and it looks and acts like Windows 98 and 2000 for me, about the last time I really used Windows :)
<jjesse> hmm quick question: in adept gutsy is the CDROM enabled by default as a repository?
<nixternal> it used to be..
<jjesse> i know, i'm trying to find it
<jjesse> to see if we still need that section
<ryanakca> Riddell: How do I fix the missing files (the kbabel stuff) in kde4sdk? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8481707/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.kde4sdk_3.91.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<_StefanS_> evening
<Riddell> ryanakca: it's fixed in ubuntu2
<ryanakca> Riddell: oh, ok :)
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu has a sequel?
<ryanakca> hehe :)
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: Interesting
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> gobuntu will become the base for gnewsense
<DaSkreech> Interesting thought
<DaSkreech> Course it severely limits what hardware they can test on :)
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: Busy I take it?
<DaSkreech> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2881
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Oh yeah.
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: I'm trying to get something released here soon :)
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<DaSkreech> ok
<manchicken_> I suspect that a lot of projects are going to relicense to "gplv2 or later" from straight gplv2 so that this issue can be avoided.
<DaSkreech> You would hope
<manchicken_> I don't think that anybody who holds a GPLv2 who is sticking with v2 would really want to prevent anybody in GPLv3 from linking to their program.
<manchicken_> I understand some folks really dislike GPLv3, but I haven't seen or heard of any asshats who were so vindictive that they would prevent the use of their programs in such a way.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ping ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: poooooooong
<_StefanS_> :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe :)
<_StefanS_> so wassup ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I investigated a bit concerning my issue, that's due to the fade
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: as long as I disable the fade, everything's right
<Tonio_> strange isn't it ?
<_StefanS_> hmm
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I suspect an issue with fglrx
<_StefanS_> maybe its something of the math..
<_StefanS_> nawp, I run fglrx as well
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: which version ?
<_StefanS_> uhm.. 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.2-8.3
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: my kubuntu is very "by default" you know :)
<_StefanS_> worked with the one in feisty as well
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: does the fade stall the machine?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm running 8.38.6-1+2.6.22-7.14
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ehm like the UI i mean
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no issue, I can type in the passwd field, but it hangs when I push ok or enter
<Tonio_> then I have to go to a vt, killall kdesudo and the command launches
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: forever?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<_StefanS_> hmm ok
<Tonio_> well at least a few seconds
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that leads me to think that the slotOk is reached
<Tonio_> it may hang there
<Tonio_> otherwise the command wouldn't lauch
<Tonio_> right ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so it works but the display is not updated?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I tried to put the fade stop at the very begining of the slotok, didn't help
<_StefanS_> hm
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looks like that indeed
<Tonio_> expecially since when I switch to a vt, and back to vt7, I have a black screen
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looks like no refresh, indeed
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: can you try to compile it with "if (KConfigGroup(KGlobal::config(), "Fade").readBoolEntry("doFancyFade", false))" on kdesudo.cpp line 214?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so that it uses the classic fade
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there are lots of issues with the latest fglrx, that's why I suspect it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: without the gray thing right ?
<_StefanS_> fglx sucks hard.. I just asked in #xorg if that current radeon driver support my firegl :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no issue
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so that works?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I tested with bool doKDESudoFade = false;
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no issue
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's really caused by the gray thing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: could that be do to a kind of infinite loop or something ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep.. lets try to go on to rip out some code then
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: strange it would just hang on my machine btw....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: maybe..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fglrx have a lot of problems atm but that's for a good reason
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: amd put some money on the driver devel and they are coding very very hard on it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so they are adding features now ?? haha
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that causes lots of troubles, but I suspect that in a short future.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: they do
<Tonio_> but I suspect they have to clean the code hardly
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: If I could I would rip out this damn ati card and replace it for nvidia
<Tonio_> especially since they may release the sources :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you really think so ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: 2 month after I bought my macbook pro, apple switched to nvidia....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I wanted to kill myself when I saw that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: tuff luck hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cant you exchange it?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: dream on :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: dell lappies can do that..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but apple crap tends to be very problematic
<_StefanS_> I owned two mac mini's, so I know about apple..
<Tonio_> problamatic ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well macbook pros are not famous for having lots of problems
<Tonio_> not more that any other brand I mean
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: not besides the paint job and them running very hot, and ofcourse the infamous EFI bios..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: anyways, lets look at that code.
<Tonio_> hum efi doesn't cause any trouble here
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: okay :)
<Tonio_> and concerning myself, I'm switching back to your version of aiglx
<Tonio_> we'll see if that's the issue
<ryanakca> ummm... is not having an icon theme in a default install a known bug?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: nope
* ryanakca can't really check since he's stuck in the good old CLI :)
<Tonio_> not afaik at least :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: are you gonna switch fglrx first?
* ryanakca tries filing it with lynx :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and did you compile that one yourself?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: err.. made the deb ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep since I'm conviced that's the cause of the issue
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good, lets see what happens.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope I'll use yours, to be sure we have exactly the same config
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw once everything's done, I'll turn your code into a patch
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sounds good.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: since it requires kdelibs patch to build we cannot release the tarball that way
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, the kdelibs patch was something I would like to avoid, but then it wouldn't be possible to do it at all
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you're using the standard version of fglrx in fact, the one from the repos ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I didn't knew it has been merged :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I am
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: latest gutsy stuff
<Tonio_> oki
<ryanakca> Tonio_: could you file the bug for me please? lynx doesn't seem to like launchpad :(
<Tonio_> ryanakca: are you fully up to date ?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I can see the config, you should have a cursor
<Tonio_> ryanakca: btw looks fine here
<Tonio_> ryanakca: wouldn't it be nice to check if that's reproducible
<Tonio_> ?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: yep, updated, and I tried setting it the new DZM (or ZDM, forget the order) icon theme with the settings manager (moving the mouse and clicking randomly untill I got the right button). In the list, I didn't see any kubuntu named themes :(
* Tonio_ rebooting for fglrx
<ryanakca> alternate installer, btw
<ryanakca> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> ryanakca: do you have kubuntu-default-settings installed ?
<_StefanS_> quality is very good actually already for tribe 2  ..
<Tonio_> ryanakca: the update when without any change here
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: where did you get that latest version of  fglrx?
<ryanakca> yep, I have kubuntu-default-settings, at least according to dpkg...
<ryanakca> hmm
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: first result while back to previous fglrx version : xv and opengl are working again....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: got it from ati.com of course
<Tonio_> let's try kdesudo
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: still hanging btw
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: still hanging btw
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: how long time are you waiting before you determine it has frozen?
<Tonio_> so that's not fglrx
<Tonio_> :'(
<Tonio_> ryanakca: so let's try to confirm your issue
* Tonio_ shits on ndiswrapper as strong as he can....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: macbook... uhmmm
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the driver is in svn madwifi
<Tonio_> I'm just waiting for a merge in the kernel =)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm waiting for some SATA code to get into the kernel also... so that makes two of us waiting for kernel updates :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: anyways..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I could build madwifi from svn, but I prefer to stay with the default to see what the problems are
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes.. I had it with maintaining my kernels aswell
<_StefanS_> my own kernels.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm also waiting for a patch to improve the speakers support
<Tonio_> it's a bit buggy atm
<Tonio_> for example, center is left
<Tonio_> left is pcm
<Tonio_> right is center etc.......
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: when the screen freeze, does it flicker or in some way indicate that is has taken a copy of the whole screen ?
<Tonio_> and pluging headphones doesn't mute pcm anymore
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: apple vendor lock in ... nice
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no indication afaics
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats why I ditched the mac mini's as well; just started to irritate me that little things didn't work.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ho just fyi, the "OK" buttons stays as if clicked
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok good !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: could you try to put in a kmessagebox in the top of the slotOK code?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: see if it freezes before that.
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: building
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what cpu do you have in that pacmacbook ?
<Tonio_> core2duo
<Tonio_> hum Riddell seems far away..... let's go
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: KMessageBox::error(this, i18n("Fuck the fuckin' fuckers!"));
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: is the syntax correct ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hehe, yes. You forgot to write something about fglrx..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well it is not the cause of the issue
<_StefanS_> together with those f*ck words.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can be the CPU indeed
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: is it a powerpc?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: intel
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, so the messagebox doesn't show?
<Tonio_> building ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm doing a package everytime
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I know, that's stupid :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes just do a debuild -nc and run it from obj-*/kdesudo/kdesudo -u root ls or something
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ./configure && make can do the job too =)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: installing the package
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it worked :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super strange
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the box shown, then was deleted and then konqueror launched
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looks like there is a delay issue
<_StefanS_> err funny..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: maybe my machine is just to fast or something.... no ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: is there a "sleep" function in cpp ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hardly think thats the problem :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bah, maybe but the box workarrounded the problem
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: dont think so, the best is a dialog of some sort (apart from kdebug)
<Tonio_> as stupid as it sounds
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the messagebox?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the kmessagebox opened, closed and konqueror launched -> no freeze
<Tonio_> without the box -> freeze
<_StefanS_> wow thats wierd.
<_StefanS_> wierd science :D
* _StefanS_ scratches his head
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: trying to build without the messagebox.....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: maybe its that hide thingy that causes it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: means that the "hide" then hides the kmessagebox ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> interesting, trying to remove that one
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good idea
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: mayke a pray with me !!!!!
* Tonio_ lights a cigarette
* _StefanS_ farts
* Tonio_ opens a beer
* Tonio_ scratches his balls
* ScottK files a bug.
* Tonio_ smells..... looks like the day has been rude....
<_StefanS_> hehe
* Tonio_ his happy that Jonathan isn't there, otherwise we would have been kicked I guess :)
* ScottK wonders if he reads the scrollback?
<_StefanS_> ScottK: probably not, else he couldn't do anything other than that
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure he does :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: especially since I mensionned his nick just before
* ScottK nods
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: done scratching your balls yet?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: doesn't hide ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the "OK" button doesn't work anymore
<ryanakca> Tonio_: hmmm... fixed, either by: 1) installing ubuntu-desktop, or 2) reinstalling k-d-s and rebooting
<Tonio_> ryanakca: strange, something got wrong during the install
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: any idea ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thinking.
<Tonio_> that's weird, really
<ryanakca> ewww. installing ubuntu-desktop makes kdm want to take gnome by default... :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: could you try arranging the code like in SlotCancel ? hide, stop, kapp->quit
<ryanakca> Tonio_: oh crud. It's back. I log out of gnome, and lo and behold, no cursor
<Tonio_> ryanakca: weird....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm trying to put the hide at the very begining of the slotOk
<Tonio_> and then try what you suggest
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well it's what it does :)
<Tonio_> hide at the very begining
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looks like the "this" differs between our 2 machines
<_StefanS_> yep..
<_StefanS_> actually I think it should just be hide(); without the this->
<_StefanS_> I will try to build something here
<Tonio_> shoudl it ?
<_StefanS_> I'm going to test if it makes any difference here
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw, I didn't see that bug with the cached password because I set sudo to timeout everytime
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there is no bug with the cached password afaics
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: no, you fixed that one yourself :) - I just didn't see it because of my local sudo settings
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just for info :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah oki ;)
* _StefanS_ sips some more coffee
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: removing this-> doesn't make a difference here, please try it on your installation
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: tried with the this->hide at the begining, doesn't work
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: slotOk should definitely not have a kapp->quit().
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: second attempt
<_StefanS_> so dont add that.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I didn't of course
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: should I put the feedback stop just after the hide or not ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its just aestethics..
<Tonio_> oki
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: not really important for this bug we're trying to solve (IMHO)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: doesn't gnome crashes your settings somehow ?
<ryanakca> hmmmm... dunno. I can't see why using gnome should mess up kde, .kde and .gnome2 (or whatever they use) shouldn't come in contact... I don't think
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: to understand this correctly; the fade works fine up until you click ok or press enter, right?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: doesn't work, with hide()
<Tonio_> nothing changes
<Tonio_> without hide, the button doesn't work....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I suspect the Cancel action to also bug here
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but the kapp-quit() workarrounds the issue
<_StefanS_> hmm it gets me kinda puzzled
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I really suspect an issue with my cpu
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: trying to add the kapp->quit() after the command is launched
<ryanakca> Tonio_: I've got my problem temporarily solved with 'oneko'... it's a cat that follows the mouse... so I have an idea of where the mouse is
<_StefanS_> I find it really wierd that the Kdialog behaves like that... ok button not working and stuff
<ryanakca> give or take
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: haha :D
<Tonio_> ryanakca: LOL
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah that doesn't make sense.....
<ryanakca> :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: especially since I don't have any issue without the fade
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, but the logout works fine, right?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: not a problem with the theme ? you can''t see the cursor at all ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no isse, right
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there must be a difference somewhere
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: not really, its all copy-paste :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: not in the code, but in the way it is used
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: interesting
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: try to make the dialog a WType_Dialog instead of WType_Popup
<_StefanS_> line 45
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/362
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there no hang
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: kapp->is by the end
<ryanakca> Tonio_: nope, not at all
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, then it must be the remaining code run after that
<Tonio_> that's weird, since it means all the code is executed
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: isn't the hang somewhere else ? ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think so
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: must be in the remaining code
<Tonio_> yup
<_StefanS_> Kprocess things
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but once again, only appears with the fade
<_StefanS_> yes true..
<_StefanS_> but how would that interfere with the shell stuff... wierd
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: one thing I saw
<_StefanS_> try to make the dialog a WType_Dialog as I wrote, and test it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the kapp->quit is executed before the fade does
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: means that the code is executed during the fadeout right ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: testing
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: actually the kapp-quit() should just exit
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it does
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but not after the fade out
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: during the fadeout
<Tonio_> is that normal ?
<_StefanS_> ah, well thats because of the timer
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can't taht be my issue ?
<_StefanS_> well maybe..
<Tonio_> maybe the code hangs somehow if the fadeout is running
<_StefanS_> try changing that timer on line 360 to : QTimer::singleShot( 5, this, SLOT( slotPaintEffect() ) );
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: isn't there a way to execute the code step by step, as if it were a script ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: testing the popup things before
<_StefanS_> well I havent used that, unfortunately.. so
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we'll know in 2 minutes
<_StefanS_> damn this 80's channel is just cool :)
<_StefanS_> di.fm.. the best stuff there is
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: works with a dialog
<Tonio_> except I have a toolbar on the top of course
<_StefanS_> WType_Dialog?
<Tonio_> yup
<_StefanS_> hmm
<Tonio_> no hang this time
<Tonio_> trying the second potential fix
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: 	: QWidget( 0L, "feedbackwidget", WType_Popup ),
<Tonio_> that line right ?
<Tonio_> this is ere I changed it
<ryanakca> Tonio_: http://blog.ryanak.ca/nomouse.png :D
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok good
<_StefanS_> what an ugly cat :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I suspect that's a very local problem
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: good ? :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: strange that a dialog works better than a popup no ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well yes.. I know its not good.
<Tonio_> hehe
<ryanakca> Tonio_: hmm
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what is the timeout for the logout ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the thing is that WType_Poup is just basic Qt3, and I cant why it wouldn't work
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: lemme check
<ryanakca> Tonio_: is it possible to remove all X related packages?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: sudo apt-get remove --purge x*
<Tonio_> ryanakca: but you don't want to do that for sure :)
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: maybe just apt-get install <package> --reinstall ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: isn't there a kpopp thing ?
<Tonio_> kpopup ?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: well, at least remove everything related to kubuntu-desktop... didn't raphink make a script for that one upon a time?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<ryanakca> ah, thanks :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: doesn't work with the timeout set to 5
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looks like hanging before that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the timers in ksmserver is (search in kdesudo.cpp after QTimer), 10, 5, 1
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: changed to 5 but it doesn't work....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope haven't seen anything about kpopup
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm ok.
<Tonio_> weird.............. super weird
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: better sleep on it, I have to code some other stuff
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I can understand, but we'll have to investigate another day I guess....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sure, I just getting way too tired.. my kid wakes up usually 6.00 in the morning, and its 23:14 here now. Gotta sleep
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Tonio_> sleep well ;)
<_StefanS_> u2
<_StefanS_> nighty
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: can you beleive I just found the solution to the bug ?
<Tonio_> poor _StefanS_
<Tonio_> he will think about it aaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllll the night :)
<ryanakca> Tonio_: hahaha :D
<ryanakca> hmm.. nope. I guess I'll just have to do a new install.
<ryanakca> wait... I already have my LVM set up. Can I install using the liveCD onto the LVM?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I think so
<Arby> cool, I have a KDE flavoured gobuntu running on a laptop
<Arby> wasn't expecting that to work
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-17
<jjesse_> evenin
<jjesse> nixternal: you have mail
* jjesse is thinking about trying to add bill gates as a "friend" on facebook and wonders what if anything will happen
<nixternal> jjesse: you have mail :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal!
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Main FROZEN for tribe 3
<Tonio_> hi :-
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ping ? :'(
<Riddell> why so sad Tonio_?
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause I can't understand why the kdesudo fade effects works with everyone but me....
<Riddell> ah
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like a bug with the macbook cpu or something
<Riddell> doesn't sound like the most important function of the programme?
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course not, but I'd like that to be perfect for kubuntu inclusion
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw that's optional, I agree
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I have to go, I'll be back in an hour or so
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just waiting for feedback grom mhb on the last missing functionnality and we can start testing to get it is
<Tonio_> in
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki let's see that later
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have a plan and probably this time I know where is the problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: will release the kdebluetooth in a few days
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just waiting for gollum last fixes, as he doesn't want to be pissed off with all the bugs while fixing them
<Tonio_> that's why I'm waiting a bit
<Riddell> gollum?
<Tonio_> isn't that his nick ?
<Tonio_> lemme checl
<Tonio_> check
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Riddell> if you say it is, I'll believe you :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: dgollub
<Tonio_> Riddell: gollum is in the lord of the rings :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Riddell> easily confused :)
<Tonio_> that new kdebluetooth framework will rock for sure
<Tonio_> UI is so much better
<Riddell> screenshot screenshot!
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have package btw :)
<Riddell> not much use to me without any bluetooth hardware
<Tonio_> oki making you a screenshot then
<Hobbsee> greetings
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture16.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture17.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: first is the config modules opened
<Tonio_> second is the context menu in the tray
<Tonio_> Riddell: so much better compared to the old ununderstandable config tool
<Tonio_> Riddell: once the all debuging is done I'll prepare a MIR for the new builddep and publish testing packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: a week, or so
<Hobbsee> is there anything else we need for kubuntu, before making cds?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't think so
<Tonio_> not afaik at least :)
<Hobbsee> cool
<Riddell> Hobbsee: is anything up with today's daily CDs?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they're on manual?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I just synced today's dailies for testing, but you seem to be saying you expect to make new ones
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah.  if we've got that much spare space, we may as well dump some langpacks on them, was the logic
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok I'm back..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: in fact I did several tests
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you find the cause?
<Tonio_> it doesn't work better with dialog instead of popup, the only difference is that the "front" resource is different
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the big issue for me is that the fade out doesn't work
<Tonio_> even on cancel
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I didn't saw that due to the kapp->quit
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah ok..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but if I disable it, no fadeout
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: on cancel too
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so that's the reason of the problem
<Tonio_> and as no fadeout, I'm stuck
<Tonio_> the point is that with a dialog, I can easilly put it on top and close it, no wa with a popup
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I tried to make a top-level window, with borders, I can close it, without borders, no way
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fadeout works with the logout thing, so there might be a difference in the code somehow
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: also tried to make a qdialog instead of a qwidget, didn't change anything....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no ideas now, but I suspect you may have an idea concerning the fadeout not workingh
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so under no circumstances does the fadeout work for you, right?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: works like a charm in the logout
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: never works in kdesudo
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: on slotcancel or slotok
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good, I will look into what makes the difference, it might have something to do with the way the classes are set up
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the only thing with slotcancel is that that was overriden by the quit()
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: probably yes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I may not be the only one with the issue
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what is strange is that it should be a general issue....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: maybe because I have a mac
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well you might have a combination on different things... an unlucky combination ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: maybe yes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the point that as I said, my kubuntu box is default
<Tonio_> pure default, nothing special on it
<Tonio_> I don't even have a wallpaper set
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, but then again we dont know if the hardware has anything to do with this
<Tonio_> yep, that is really possible indeed
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but that doesn't matter, all we have to do is mimic the logout completely (dialog, screen capture and so on)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I have to do some regular work, but I will try to look at this on and off during the day
<Riddell> mm, now I discover the reason why katapult is showing up
<Riddell> mez added an autostart so it starts twice
<_StefanS_> Riddell: just a question... why is katapult even there? is it something people use?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, once you're used to it you use it all the time
<Riddell> Hobbsee: permission to upload a k-d-s to fix the issue?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok.. because the hotkey doesn't really work for me
<Riddell> _StefanS_: alt+space?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the katapult one?  yeah
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well maybe it only works if you havent changed the key style to window
<_StefanS_> windows
<_StefanS_> the scheme i mean
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we shouldn't use the autostart
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have to patch katapult
<Tonio_> Riddell: with an autostart katapult will display the dialog whatever happens afaik
<Tonio_> Riddell: stop me if I'm wrong on that point
<_StefanS_> hmm whats the default key scheme for kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the difference between autostart within kde session and autostart within /usr/share/autostart
<Riddell> Tonio_: not much.  in a kde session it'll not start the next time if you log out without the programme still running
<Tonio_> Riddell: true
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I was just wondering if starting with an autostart will respect the fact that you previously loaded it in the last session
<Tonio_> Riddell: I guess no :)
<doc_> hi there
<Riddell> hi doc_, how are you?
<doc_> fine thanks... with a lot of work over me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: R
<Tonio_> /build/buildd/amarok-1.4.6/./amarok/src/collectionbrowser.cpp:716: error: call of overloaded 'KDialogBase(CollectionView* const, int, bool)' is ambiguous
<Tonio_> /usr/include/kde/kdialogbase.h:285: note: candidates are: KDialogBase::KDialogBase(QWidget*, const char*, bool, uint, const QString&, int, KDialogBase::ButtonCode, bool, const KGuiItem&, const KGuiItem&, const KGuiItem&)
<Tonio_> Riddell: was that patched recently ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I heard kdelibs was patched for kdesudo recently
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum that's due to _StefanS_ patch for kdesudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: exacvtly........ that's not good
<Tonio_> the patch redefines the kdialogbase class
<Tonio_> Riddell: sounds very sensitive no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suggest to temporary drop the patch and ask _StefanS_ is there is another way to to it
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is I don't understand the need of this as it has been done without any problem with the logout dialog....
<Tonio_> Riddell: why redefining kdialogbase ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm droping the patch for the moment, as that will block tribe 3 if amarok ftbfs
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: saw your removal of the patch on kdelibs... that was exactly what I was afraid of ;(
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good thing you removed it for now.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah sorry, but that may eventually crash all applications using kdialogbase
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: isn't there a way to do that differently ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you didn't have to do that for the logout afaik
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope for the logout, it doesnt use kdialogbase.. only QDialog which ofcourse has that wtype_popup property.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can't we use a qdialog with kdesudo ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well then we need to re-implement all functionality of KPasswordDialog ourselves :D
<Tonio_> I mean with the fade
<Tonio_> argh
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the kdesudo window doesnt show above the fade if its a regular window, and then the fade doesn't work.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's a big issue =)
<Tonio_> hum that sucks, really.......
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hehe, well I think I know how to fix it.. I just have to change the kdelibs patch to be _way_ different that the original call, so its doesnt get confused over what prototype to use
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there is absolutly no way to put the passwd window "on top" of the fade ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: like make it require more arguments by default.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hope you can fix this
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats correct, normal windows cant do that.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: then it becomes the priority if you know how to
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and once that's fixed, we can think about my other problem :)
<_StefanS_> I will look into it, I have a busy day, but I will try later...
<_StefanS_> I have a good idea how to fix it, and I have some regular kdelibs code that can reveal the problem, so I can test and recompile fast
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no emergency ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: remember that extra patch for kab? thats exactly the same problem I solved there.
<_StefanS_> gotta run. I will let you know when I have something.
<Tonio_> yep I remember
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so you might be able to do it, good news :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and who knows, maybe that'll also fix my second problem :)
<_StefanS_> it will
<Tonio_> talking about the fadeout now working
<_StefanS_> oh, yes ofcourse :)
<Tonio_> s/now/not
<Tonio_> who knows :)
<_StefanS_> true.
<_StefanS_> gitta go
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki seya
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you know how to restore a specific revision with bzr ?
<Riddell> bzr revert ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sounds like good :)
<Riddell> >./restricted-manager-kde
<Riddell> ASSERT: "!_name.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdelibs-3.5.7/./kdecore/kinstance.cpp (94)
<Riddell> Must be run as member of admin group
<Riddell> mhb: ^^
<Riddell> I am a member of the admin group
<Riddell> appname     = ""
<Riddell> well, it's not wrong :)
<rbrunhuber> regarding tribe 3 test: I'd like too but I can't because of nonfixed bugs (according to lp) and nonsupported functionality
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: which bug is the problem?
<rbrunhuber> 124776 and that mouse is not working in virtual machine environment, also the missing support for fakeraid installation.
<Riddell> bug 124776
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124776 in xserver-xorg-driver-s3virge "[gutsy alternate tribe2 cd]  S3 driver: missing symbol RamDacInit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124776
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: see above an bug 123776
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123776 in openoffice.org "[cosmetic]  "Background Color" button in OpenOffice.org 2.2 different than the other buttons of the same type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123776
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: see above an bug 124776
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: I hope you understand the bug report. It was part of a greater "experience story" so I hope no parts a missing.
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: you can still try a live CD session
<Riddell> and that way you can confirm if the bugs still exist or not
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: This would be really great if lp offered an opportunity to link bugs to a "user story". So you could save I've made this -> bug xyz, then this -> bug xxz
<Riddell> you can use tags
<rbrunhuber> not the ideal solution but a start.
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Do you know if fakeraid installation is still not supported. The documentation on this is scarce and i could not get it running last time so i assumed its not there.
<Riddell> no idea sorry
<rbrunhuber> Any pointers where to ask?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-server maybe
<Jaghound> anybody know why latest gutsy initramfs does not create /dev/disk/by-uuid (and so fails to mount my /-disk)?
<Jaghound> luckily root=/dev/hda1 worked ...
<Jaghound> from grub
<Jaghound> I did apt update and /usr/sbin/update-initramfs, but no help
<Jaghound> in the initramfs busybox I see that there is not /dev/disk/by-uuid dir ...
<Jaghound> other three are there (label etc.)
<Riddell> Jaghound: better to ask on #ubuntu-kernel
<Jaghound> Riddell: ok
<jjesse> morning
<Riddell> good morning Jaghound
<Riddell> oh and jjesse too :)
<jjesse> it's probablly good afternoon for you Riddell?
<Riddell> that too
<Jaghound> afternoon for me
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I talked to a really knowing c++ guy, and it seems like there's an easy fix for it (atleast he says so). After the change the compiler will not be confused as to what function is should use during compile of apps that use KDialogBase
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: if it turns out it wont work, he will help getting it to work, so our chances are good I think.
<Riddell> mhb: "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<soc> hi
<Riddell> hi soc
<soc> i'm just trying to test kde 4 alpha 2 on gutsy ...
<soc> but starting programs fails with:
<soc> dolphin: klauncher not running... launching kdeinit
<soc> kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/libexec/klauncher
<soc> kdeinit4: Launched KLauncher, pid = 12786 result = 0
<soc> klauncher: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeinit4_klauncher.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<soc> kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: and possibility to run the kde4 apps inside kde3 somehow?
<soc> when starting dolphin)
<_StefanS_> soc: guess we're asking the same :)
<soc> :-)
<_StefanS_> soc: I tried to start konsole hehe
<soc> it seems starting a seperate kde4 session doesn't work too
<_StefanS_> yep
<soc> the path looks quite qierd
<soc> weird^
<Riddell> soc: have you set..
<Riddell> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<Riddell> export KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde4
<Riddell> export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH
<Riddell> ?
<soc> i did that :-(
<soc> i used the instructions from alpha 1
<soc> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<soc> riddell: i tried that already, doesn't work ...
<Riddell> let me install from scratch
<soc> riddell: me?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: that doesnt work for me either
<Riddell> _StefanS_: same error as soc?
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> Riddell: konsole: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeinit4_konsole.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Riddell> I wonder where libkdeinit4_klauncher.so is
<Riddell> _StefanS_, soc: try installing kde4libs-dev and kde4base-dev
<soc> ok
<Riddell> kdelibs5-dev kde4base-dev
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thanks ;)
<soc> ok, one moment, i'm just purging those qt4 kdecopy packages
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I dont have kdelibs5-dev
<Riddell> it's definately in gutsy
<_StefanS_> weird..
<soc> found both ...
<soc> Stefans: maybe mirror lag?
<Riddell> yes, that solves the issue for me
<Riddell> how annoying
<soc> so the packages depend on things in dev?
<soc> omg ........ i want my 6 mega bit line noooooooooow
<_StefanS_> hmm just installed kdelibs5-dev, and still have the same error
<Riddell> there are files in -dev which should be in the normal package
<soc> 125kB/sec ...
<soc> ah ok
<Riddell> _StefanS_: your missing one will be in kde4base-dev
<_StefanS_> oh yep
<soc> btw ... totally offtopic:
<_StefanS_> 1647kb/s.. the server seems slow today
<_StefanS_> :D
<soc> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<soc> ^
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well now it got past that point, but crashed afterwards hehe
<soc> btw ... totally off-topic: is there a way to deactivate firefox 3 checking for the compatibility of the extensions?
<_StefanS_> soc: ask google
<soc> mh ok ...
<soc> yeah ...
<soc> dolphin works!
<soc> ok ...
<soc> away for the next 2 hours ....
<soc> tryinf kde4 :-)
<soc> thanks to riddell and stefan (for having the same problem :-)
<Riddell> dolphin in kde 4 has a terminal by default?
<Riddell> crivvens
<ryanakca> hmmm... what's the rsync line to update the gutsy alternate CD? I keep on getting "Some files could not be transfered"...
<Hobbsee> rsync -zhhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso kubuntu-gutsy-desktop-i386.iso
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: or whatever you've called it
<Hobbsee> oh, alternate, modify the path to suit
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<marseillai_> hi apachelogger
<marseillai_> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/124047
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124047 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "add libtunepimp5-mp3 dependance to kubuntu-restricted-extras" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<Hobbsee> hiya marseillai_
<marseillai_> yop Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: was going to use that, but found a fwe bugs in the patch, so just did it mysefl
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: i've see that
<marseillai_> i saw you change from recommend to depend
<Hobbsee> (it didnt say gutsy, it only had 3 of the arches, not all 5)
<marseillai_> but what other bug did you find ?
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's an apt bug, unfortunately
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: libtunepimp is only avalaible for this 3 arch
<Hobbsee> oh bugger.
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> ^_^
<Hobbsee> i did wonder about that
* apachelogger probably should start checking bugs before mailing
<apachelogger> on the other hand, mailing is great fun :P
<marseillai_> gutsy (libs): MP3 Plugin for MusicBrainz tagging library [universe] 
<marseillai_> 0.5.3-4ubuntu1: amd64 i386 powerpc
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* apachelogger didn't know that ubuntu is available for more arches than that
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: community ports
<apachelogger> ah, ok
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: i do the patch
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: fixed, thanks
<marseillai_> arf
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: i've just uploaded it :)
<marseillai_> quicker than me
<marseillai_> :)
<marseillai_> faster
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> well, i had the source here
<Hobbsee> and i didnt have to look at launchpad
<marseillai_> i didn't have too ...
<marseillai_> but didn't have the source! :)
<Riddell> is launchpad down?
<jjesse> i didn't do it
<jjesse> its down for me as well
<Hobbsee> Riddell: site too busy
<apachelogger> great job Hobbsee :P
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: heh
<Hobbsee> i iddnt break it
* apachelogger considers to stop working on qgrubeditor and actually go swimming
<Riddell> fixed now
<apachelogger> it's soooo hot :|
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i'll swap
<apachelogger> :)
* apachelogger is looking for his swimming trunks
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: what's the point of the mailing list actually?
* apachelogger doesn't get that actually
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: a) to have a contact address for everyone, for meetings, and people to contact us  b)  to discuss things on it, instead of on irc, which everyone cant be at, basically
<apachelogger> now, usually one can do a discussion also on a bug report ;-)
<apachelogger> actually the mail was meant for discussion
<apachelogger> on the other hand, maybe my brain is just melting ^_^
<Hobbsee> oh sure, it's meant for discussing :)
* Hobbsee didnt think there'd be much to discuss in that change
<Hobbsee> but it was more weird seeing as i'd already uploaded the fix without seeing the mail
* apachelogger nominates today as the "weird heat day"
<apachelogger> I'm off to do some pool+water+nerd action ;-)
<nixternal> jeesh, dude has issues with KGPG and says in his blog post ont he planet that "KDE is not as configurable as I thought"
<Hobbsee> heh, yes, i saw that
<nixternal> and it is a simple fix which everyone pointed at
<nixternal> I just responded with "KGPG is not KDE"
<nixternal> that would be like me saying Gnome sucks because Nautilus is weak
<Hobbsee> he's a forums guy, isnt he?
<Hobbsee> or something?
<ScottK> Yes, but Gnome does suck, so it'd be OK.
<nixternal> something like that
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> Gnome isn't all that bad actually...after playing with it now for the past couple of months, it is easy to use, but I am a gearhead and a tweaker
<nixternal> and not the tweaker you think of with meth
<nixternal> Riddell: we will be working on something similar to mallard once it isn't no longer vaporware
<nixternal> project mallard is over 2 years old, with no work on it until recently..it has been mostly talk for 2 years though
<nixternal> actually, we are working on upgrading KHelpCenter for KDE 4, and hopefully one day we can do the same...but reinventing the wheel with yet another doc language isn't the best thing either imho
<Riddell> nixternal: the doc language isn't as important as a common meta data format
<Riddell> so long as the docbook format can be read by everyone
<Riddell> nixternal: who's "we"?
<Riddell> and upgrading khelpcentre how?
<nixternal> there are quite a bit in the "we" actually it is... Phil Rodriguez, me, milliams, Bille, tsdgeos, jkell, and a few others
<nixternal> the upgrading will mostly be built around the new tagging with the whatsthis stuff and also using strigi to do the searching
<nixternal> iirc, the whole thing about Mallard was really about creating a topic based help system similar to what MS and Apple use, or similar to the OO.o help feature
<nixternal> s/jkell/jkeel
<Riddell> maybe, he didn't mention that in his talk at all which I found surprising
<nixternal> who is that?
<nixternal> oh...the project mallard guy
<nixternal> we tried to talk to him (mdke, me, burgundavia, mpt) when we were in the spec phase of the topic based help for us
<nixternal> Yelp in Gnome reads XML just fine, and KHC reads DocBook and HTML just fine...so it is good getting one standard so any reader can parse the documents correctly
<Riddell> nixternal: Don Scorgie I think (hard to tell, the guadec website doesn't actually list who is giving the talks)
<nixternal> ya, that is him
<nixternal> there is a project mallard website/spec...I haven't checked it in a few months, but the last time it was still the same info from like 2 years ago
<nixternal> and iirc, Don is from where manchicken lives
<manchicken> don?
<nixternal> http://live.gnome.org/ProjectMallard
<Riddell> he had a scottish accent
<Riddell> that wiki page is out of date
<nixternal> oh, I was wrong, Shaun M. who is/was the driver behind mallard is from Champaign
<nixternal> school time, see ya later!
<jjesse> bye !nixternal
<nixternal> hah
<Hobbsee> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Hobbsee> bye!
<ScottK> Heh - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q276304/
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that's....wow
* ScottK imagines the conversation in MS QA, "No, not release critical.  It has a workaround."
<DaSkreech> skuured
<DaSkreech> I just pressed Shift + 0 in bash and it came up with a message we will not remove any pictures that are just immoral
<mhb> Riddell: do you have restricted-manager installed?
<Riddell> mhb: I do now
<Riddell> mhb: it tells me I don't need to use it :)
<Riddell> so where's this script I can use to convince it I can
<mhb> hmm
<Riddell> ?
<mhb> Riddell: oh, you didn't run it yet?
<mhb> Riddell: it should be in my k-r-m branch
<mhb> Riddell: tests/emulate-restricted.py
<Riddell> whee, it works
<mhb> Riddell: it's so ugly it actually works .o)
<Riddell> missing any icons, I guess they need to be installed to the right place?
<Riddell> "No proprietry drivers are in use on this system" I feel so virtuous
<mhb> Riddell: they aren't there, because I've played with Oxygen iconset, instead of the Crystal one
<mhb> Riddell: if you talk about the restricted-manager-kde one
<ryanakca> erm... if it's two alternate cd installs in a row that I get the same bug, I assume it's safe for me to confirm it?
<ryanakca> I'm not getting any mouse arrow after restarting X server / logging out. So... I can't see where my mouse is.
<DaSkreech> Hi hunger
<DaSkreech> How goes?
<hunger> DaSkreech: lala.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<hunger> DaSkreech: not too good, not bad either.
<DaSkreech> I'm very average as well
<hunger> Riddell gave a good summary on xextensions in his blog:-)
<hunger> "Turns out xcomposite doesn't compose, xdamage has a cool name and then I got a bit lost but it seems these days everyone just uses openGL anyway."
<Riddell> ryanakca: funky.  I have been playing with mouse themes so it seems likely
<ryanakca> Riddell: ah, ok
<ryanakca> Riddell: any idea how one could fix it locally?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I'm afraid not
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Main FROZEN for tribe 3 please test CDs https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/build/Kubuntu
<Riddell> mhb: clicking on the tickbox doesn't seem to do much except tick it, but clicking on the text to the right of it does ask for installing it
<Riddell> mhb: the dialogue doesn't resize with the window
<Riddell> otherwise, it all seems great
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm. I'm guessing that it (pointer) has something to do with KDM, since the arrow is missing at the startup of kdm, and not the user session...
<Riddell> ryanakca: I don't think kdm sets the cursor at all, it just uses what X uses
<Riddell> KDE sets the cursor
<Riddell> so somehow X is not getting its cursor by default
<Riddell> ryanakca: you have /usr/share/icons/default ?
<Riddell> and /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme ?
<Riddell> and their target?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<ryanakca> mhb: timing volunteer hours, and timing how long it takes me to make my chainmail items, so I can figure out how much it should cost
<mhb> ryanakca: I have to admit I've never used it, and based on your uses I'm not sure whether we need it on the CD
<mhb> ryanakca: what do you think? Do you think such an application will be used by newcomers really often? That potential users are likely to be un-skilled enough to be unable to install it?
<mhb> ryanakca: forgive me if I'm asking stupid questions
<nixternal> I need a break!
* DaSkreech breaks nixternal
<nixternal> thanks!
<nixternal> gahaha, I love the iPhone review on the planet...that link is great
<DaSkreech> planetkde?
<nixternal> ubuntu
<nixternal> Fabian Rodriguez
<mhb> nixternal: too much for me, to be honest
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-18
<jjesse>      evening
<nixternal> evening
<ScottK> Good evening.  How's morale?
<jjesse> great here, how is yours?
<ScottK> Moderate.
<nixternal> mine is getting better each minute as soon as these silly microsoft courses complete
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<manchicken> I'm going to have to learn to package so that I can package some of these kate plugins.
<Hobbsee> hiya manchicken
<manchicken> howdy :)
<manchicken> It's way past my bedtime.
<manchicken> But I'm so excited about the Dell I just picked out, I don't know if I'll be able to sleep or not.
<manchicken> But crap, it's 0109...
<manchicken> I'd better.
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> I've got a meeting at 1000 that I have to make.
<manchicken> Nighty night :)
<Hobbsee> night!
<manchicken> Don't let the pointy stick bite.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> nixternal: when are you planning to test cds?
<Hobbsee> kubuntu i386 desktop seems fine
<_StefanS_> hello
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hey ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey there
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm just downloading kdelibs now to test out that stuff
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: had a busy day yesterday
<_StefanS_> hey manchicken_
<doc__> hi there
<Riddell> kwwii: did you have a hand in any of this? http://www.linuxdevices.com/files/misc/intel_mobiln_i_screen01.gif
<_StefanS_>  Tonio_: it seems to compile now without interfering with the current kdelibs/kdeui stuff (i.e. no patch needed for kabapi.cc .. )
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so thats good news.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sent me the patch if you want tests to be performed
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep its really cool, so when this works: 1) update kdesudo bzr code 2) compare fade code / method with logout to have it working on YOUR machine ;)
<xerosis> how can i package changes to code from apt-get source?
<_StefanS_> xerosis: like official changes?
<_StefanS_> xerosis: in that case you need to make a debdiff, or regular diff and submit them to Tonio_, Riddell, or Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> thats what I do ;D
<xerosis> _StefanS_: unofficial
<_StefanS_> xerosis: just change the code and issue a sudo debuild -nc
<_StefanS_> xerosis: it will then create debs in parent dir
<xerosis> _StefanS_: thanks
<_StefanS_> xerosis: cant remember if you need to apply patches first (sudo make -f debian/rules apply-patches)
<_StefanS_> xerosis: actually I think debuild does that also..
<xerosis> _StefanS_: okay, will try
<_StefanS_> xerosis: there's also a more formal (debian) way to do it .. but cant really remember the details. debuild works for me :D
<xerosis> _StefanS_: it's only to try a patch works before submitting so that'll do for me :)
<_StefanS_> mkay :D
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, I have been working on this
<kwwii> Riddell: there are other pics I made on that website
<Riddell> thought I saw your hand in them :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: my problem is probably more generic
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: linked to hardware, but I'm pretty sure there is a way to reproduce
<Tonio_> Riddell: this WE I'll fix a very very old bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: kcontrol/region that doesn't read the ENV
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix this one
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hey Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm sure we can fix it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: not that easy in fact, the point is that the default locale is hardcoded
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ehh default locale ? :)
<Tonio_> we need to make it read tne value defined in /etc/default/locale
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what are you talking about ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: go in systemsettings, region
<Riddell> Tonio_: what will it do with the environment settings?
<Tonio_> you can set the kde system lang here, then click on default
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so should kdesudo react to that, is it what you mean?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that kde isn't fully french on a default install for example, unless you set the systemsettings value to be french
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nothing to do with kdesudo :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah ok.. you got me confused
<Hobbsee> erm...who broke kmilo?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that causes a few issues you can't see due to english computer :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: for example a few context menus aren't translated etc....
<Hobbsee> or at least, the mute one
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have 2 fixes to do for this : kcontrol should use the default locale when clicking on default
<Tonio_> Riddell: and also the default lang should be set correctly on initial login
<_StefanS_> uhm did someone else notice administrative mode dont work for the login manager?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: are you using kdesudo ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: currently kdesudo replaces kdesu and doesn't work in kcontrol :) that may explain
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: donno.. nothing launches
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: look if /usr/bin/kdesu points to kdesudo
<Tonio_> mhb: ping ? ;)
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's what mhb will do before we can release the tarball
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's the purpose of the nonewdcop command line feature
<Tonio_> 10$ to the one who can tell me how to set the default police size for qt4
<Tonio_> no way to find that one
<Hobbsee> police size?
<mhb> 10$ ?
<kwwii> 10$ american or canadian?
<kwwii> :p
<Hobbsee> or australian
<Hobbsee> as long as it's not 10 yen or something
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: fonts size by default sorry
<Tonio_> police is the french work for fonts
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we discuss the media:/ -> /media patch ?
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Riddell> Tonio_: I asked sime and he shrugged a bit and wandered off
<Tonio_> Riddell: it seems to me that lots of people agree it wouldn't be wrong removing this one
* Hobbsee pokes kmilo.  why arent you working?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, well I can understand him
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you tell him the idea was from me ? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: if yes he might hate me now
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a part of the simplication I wanna keep
<Tonio_> Riddell: just use media:/ by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is not a matter of removing all the work he has done
<Tonio_> Riddell: another bug I found is just boot with a cd in
<Tonio_> Riddell: sometimes the desktop icon is good, sometimes it just appears as a folder, means you cannot umount it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the compile went fine, I will prepare a patch soon
<Riddell> desktop icon?
<Tonio_> Riddell: desktop entry for the cdrom
<Riddell> I've not seen that
<Riddell> however, I'm not against removing the patches
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw that 2 minutes ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: I propose to discuss this once and for all in the next meeting
<Riddell> Tonio_: what would have changed compared to the last meeting?
<Tonio_> I don't think so and most of the people agreed on my proposal, so....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you really have to get the info out ot everyone first, so they can think on it - and make sure that they do
* Hobbsee notes that her brain is trashed.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what they do ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: read on it and think on it
<mhb> Tonio_: where can I read that?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well that's not a super major change, bt of course that means the old issues will be back
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> as for example gimp openiing a file on a usb key :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but on that point, there is documentation ovedr the web
<Tonio_> that's a known problem the user can search for a solution
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> which is not true with the issues created by the patches
* Hobbsee understands the logic behind it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw we can invite the user to use krita :)
<Hobbsee> besides, my brain's deaded now, so...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you didn't commit kdebase ubuntu10 to bzr
<Riddell> (I've done it now)
<Hobbsee> sounds good.  now, if only i could figure out how krita works...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bugger.  could have sworn i tried to
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you see the screenshot I did with media:/ compared to /media ?
<Riddell> yes, your changelog suggests you did
<Hobbsee> apologies
<Tonio_> that the best evidence of the problem :)
<Riddell> also we reached 99 in kdebase patch numbers
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: dont think so.
<Riddell> for now I've gone on to 9901
<Hobbsee> yeah, that scares me
<Tonio_> Riddell: there are holes in the list
<Tonio_> how many patches do we really have ?
<Tonio_> 70 maybe ?
<Hobbsee> how many of those are pre kde 3.5, and how many should actually be there?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, but we don't want to just start filling in the missing numbers, they have to be applied in order
<Tonio_> Riddell: 62 patches here
<Tonio_> Riddell: then we have to rename them from 01 to 62
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can do that if you are interested
<Riddell> Tonio_: ug no, that looses history
<Riddell> "what does patch kubntu_62 do".. goes to search changelog for kubntu_62, hmm, nothing there
<Hobbsee> hmm, kubuntu stuff still needs testing
<Hobbsee> !i386 desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i386 desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah we have to detail the renaming in the changelog :)
<Hobbsee> er, !i386 desktop
<mhb> Tonio_: where is your proposal described?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no bt I must say you are right on that point
<Tonio_> mhb: proposal described ?
<Tonio_> mhb: ho I don't have the file anymore
<Riddell> Hobbsee: i386 desktop looks tested to me https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/test/504
<Tonio_> mhb: we can discuss that toonight if you want, I'd appreciate your feedback
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, as != is not equal to
<Tonio_> mhb: a bit long to fully describe here
<mhb> Tonio_: I thought you had it written in a mail or such
<mhb> Tonio_: or an info webpage could be handy
<Tonio_> mhb: I wrote an html file but that was long time ago
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ah
<Tonio_> mhb: I'll search in the meeting minutes, that's probably in there
<Tonio_> mhb: btw, I know you will hate me for this (appologies), but any news concerning kdesudo ? no problem if none, that's just for my information
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the patch is headed your way. Will update kdesudo soon.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: or atleasy try to fix the problem...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: great, did you send that to me by email ?
<_StefanS_> yup
* Tonio_ wonders if mhb already ignores/hates him or just hasn't read the channel....
* Tonio_ his affraid
<Tonio_> s/his/is
<Riddell> Tonio_: mhb is lovely and cute.  he wouldn't hate anyone
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the kdesudo works in my end (with the new api changes) ofcourse it still has the fade problems, but atleast we're not confusing other kde apps
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: change the order of the parameters on line 45: 	: KPasswordDialog(WType_Popup, KPasswordDialog::Password, false, (withIgnoreButton ? User1: false), icon, parent, name)
<_StefanS_> and sorry for pasting it in the channel.
<mhb> eh, sorry for being away for a minute
<Riddell> change the order?  that's an API break
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey its a new function its referring to. Dont worry.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the old one is still there.
<Riddell> can't you just subclass KPasswordDialog rather than playing with kdelibs?
<mhb> Tonio_: on the contrary, I guess you have to hate me for not being able to fix it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope.. KDialogBase doesn't have support for setting WType_Popup anywhere, which makes the stuff we want to do kdesudo impossible.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: but something in qt must?
<Riddell> do you create a new class which implements KPasswordDialog and set WType_Popup in the constructor
<Riddell> s/do/so/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes, Qdialog does. But then we'll have to duplicate everything that KPasswordDialog can..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I created a new class, yes.
<Tonio_> mhb: I will never hate someone for taking his time to do something as a benevolent :)
<Tonio_> mhb: that's the basic concept of respect imho, so no I won't blame you :)
<_StefanS_> gotta run. be back in 20mins.
<Tonio_> mhb: I would rather blame me for not beeing able to do it myself
<Tonio_> mhb: the point is that if you can't find the time to do it, we can ask for help too (riddell, manchicken, _StefanS_ etc...), no ? :)
<jjesse> morning
<mhb> Tonio_: I am sure, whoever has mastered dcop arts and C++ can take over it
<Tonio_> arts ?
<Tonio_> mhb: what's arts doing in the list ?
<mhb> the arts of dcop
<Riddell> _StefanS_: why would you have to duplicate everything, you just implement KPasswordDialog
<RadiantFire> good morning mhb
<mhb> good morning RadiantFire
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no need of a kdelibs patch in that case right ?
<mhb> RadiantFire: we're just talking about the "dcop" thing we tried to solve the other day
<mhb> RadiantFire: with kdesudo
<RadiantFire> yeah, I saw some of it in the scrollback
<Tonio_> hi RadiantFire :)
<RadiantFire> hi
<RadiantFire> i guess it was never solved then
<mhb> RadiantFire: perhaps you could help me with it a bit
<RadiantFire> sure
<RadiantFire> i've got some time before work
<_StefanS_> Riddell: maybe it can be done after all, I might totally wrong.. It seems like atleast KDialog supports wflags. I will look into it
<jjesse> ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looked at your patch , are you sure this one won't corrupt amarok ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll make tests before commiting, if you don't mind ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep I'm pretty sure, but do test it. I heard no complaining from kabapi.cc this time
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I'll test with amarok
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you find someone to help with that cache thingy for moodin ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: not yet
<MidMark> hi, I'm having big visual bugs with today's qt 4.3 in feisty-backports with skype 1.4
<MidMark> someone else?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: maybe I can help after we get that kdesudo fixed.. btw; I just talked to a c++ friend of mine, and it seems like that its not very easy to subclass
<_StefanS_> Riddell: (on kdesudo)
<Riddell> MidMark: I seem to remember skype had issues with qt 4.3, what about other qt 4 apps?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will have to throw in the towel on that one.. thats for sure.
<MidMark> Riddell: well with previous 4.2.3 there was no problems, I'm also a linux betatester and here there is no idea why it's like this in ubuntu
<MidMark> main devels has qt 4.3 too but none of this problems
<MidMark> *skype for linux betatester
<Tonio_> Riddell: katapult still autostarts
<Tonio_> Riddell: as I told you, it has to be started in a session, like kmix, not to autostart, basically because only the session manager remember the app state (aka reduced in the tray) and will not display it
<hunger> Tonio_: Same here.
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I added the katapult session
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have to add it back and patch katapult to remove the autostart
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to do it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, please do
<Tonio_> hunger: I said it yesterday before kds upload but nobody wants to listen to me :'(
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, will do that toonight, I'm at work right now
<kwwii> is there anywhere in kde to set the screen brightness?
<Tonio_> kwwii: the physical one ?
<Tonio_> or the logical one ?
<RadiantFire> there is a gamme control somewhere in display
<Tonio_> I mean the one set via the acpi or the one set with your driver ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: I just want my screen to not be so bright...touching the button the computer makes everything go black and then I have to reboot
<MidMark> Riddell: do you want screenshots about the problem?
<Tonio_> kwwii: you can set the second, not the first
<Tonio_> kwwii: ah oki, for that you might be able to use systemsettings
<Tonio_> go in display
<kwwii> nothing to do with brightness there
<Tonio_> kwwii: true that's only gamma, sorry for the bad info....
<Riddell> MidMark: sure
<Hobbsee> MidMark and anyone else: please test cds if you're bored.  (i386 alternate, amd64 alternate and desktop)
<Tonio_> kwwii: what is your chipset ?
<kwwii> intel
<Riddell> MidMark: I'm out for 30 minutes now, if you have binaries someone can try testing on gutsy too
<Tonio_> kwwii: I think with ATI the amdccle tool makes it possible to do it
<kwwii> well, with gnome I can do it without a problem :-(
<Tonio_> kwwii: ah :/
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm off now.. be back in the evening to hear about the reports on kdelibs<->amarok.. I will look at fixing that fade also.. gotta sleep some.
<kwwii> oh well, me starts gnome
<MidMark> someone that want to try skype 1.4 beta on gutsy?
<MidMark> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<MidMark> and tell me if systray icon is ok
<MidMark> Hobbsee: I can test cd tomorrow night or on we on my virtualbox if can be helpful
<Hobbsee> how many hours is tomorrow night?
<Hobbsee> er, hours away
<MidMark> lol :)
* Hobbsee doesnt remember your tz
<MidMark> you are right, I'm in GMT+1
<Hobbsee> i'd hope to see it released by then
<MidMark> ops sorry
<MidMark> ok I discovered the problem
<MidMark> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=430907
<ubotu> Debian bug 430907 in libqt4-gui "libqt4-gui: Artifacts in system tray icons" [Normal,Fixed] 
<MidMark> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=431436
<ubotu> Debian bug 431436 in libqt4-gui "4.3.0-2: Problems with tray icon" [Normal,Fixed] 
<MidMark> both are fixed in qt-4.3.0-3 from debian
<MidMark> so 4.3.0-2ubuntu1 are broken atm in feisty
<MidMark> Riddell: bug report? ^
<Hobbsee> is this the stuff in -backports, or actually in the release?
<MidMark> -backports
<MidMark> but all people that has enabled that one has broken qt
<Hobbsee> yummy
<MidMark> should I bugreport?
<Hobbsee> yeah, under feisty-backports project, i expect
<ScottK> MidMark: Please do and then ping me when you've done it.
<MidMark> ScottK: perfect
* ScottK notes he has backports enabled, but hadn't upgraded yet....
<MidMark> Hobbsee: I BR against qt and then feisty-backports or what?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: i think feisty-backports is actually a project
<ScottK> Just backports
* Hobbsee doesnt touch backports
<ScottK> It's a project
* Hobbsee rarely runs the backported release, so has no need to.
<ScottK> If you report it against QT, Hobbsee will just mark it invalid.
* Hobbsee gets out the invalid stick
<MidMark> ok found it :)
<MidMark> no need to invalid me :)
* Hobbsee invalidates ScottK instead.
* ScottK gets fed up and starts uploading all the draft packages on REVU safe in the knowledge that there is no process to fire a MOTU.
<ScottK> ;-)
<mhb> I knew invalid terrorizing will arrive sooner or later :o)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yet.
<ScottK> Heh.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: beleive me.  yet.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm with you on that.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i tried, and didnt get much traction on making a procses for it at UDS.
<ScottK> You need to goad someone expendable (not me please) into doing something so spectactularly stupid that it's obvious they must be fired.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Do you have a way to see how the qt update got published in feisty-backports?  I don't find a backports bug for it and that's the usual process.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you can see who's uploaded it
<MidMark> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/126766
* ScottK slaps forehead.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126766 in feisty-backports "latest qt 4.3 backports produces visual corruption during scrolling and in the systray" [Undecided,New] 
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i believe that approving a whole lot of syncs, because the diff was empty, counts.
<ScottK> Ah.
<MidMark> screenshots needed?
<ScottK> Not just yet.
<Hobbsee> there is no *way* a diff can be empty, and be a ubuntu revision.
<ScottK> I'm still doing archive forensics.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Of your two favorites, was it the first or second alphabetically that did that?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it was both of them, i think.
<ScottK> Ah.
<Hobbsee> definetly the former
<ScottK> The later appears to have some use, but isn't careful enough.
<ScottK> He's helped me solve a few bugs.
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i mean, if the diff is empty, yet you need to request a sync, then....dont the warning bells even start ringing a little bit?
<MidMark> ScottK: I haven't understood, screenshot needed or not?
<ScottK> Not yet.  Probably not.
<MidMark> ok if yes write in the br
<ScottK> I'm still trying to understand how that got into backports.
<ScottK> OK.  WIll do.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: because backports has been accepting crack recently
<Hobbsee> ScottK: and hasn't been checking so carefully, so is not picking up errors, etc
<ScottK> Well hasn't been checking carefully isn't the ones I've acked.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah, i didnt think they were you
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i was thinking of the backports people who arent motu's.
<Hobbsee> oh, and a flashplayer update from a while ago.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Apparently motu-hood is now a requirement for new people.
<Hobbsee> yay!
<ScottK> So when LP says "Uploaded By" that's the one that did it, right?
<ScottK> I mean for the backport.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4.3.0-2ubuntu1~feisty1
<ScottK> Is that who I think it is that uploaded that?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: possibly.  he could have also processed it, so be listed
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> Well there's no paper trail in feisty-backports, so I guess I have to ask him...
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you backport 4.3.0-2ubuntu1~feisty1?  It seems to be causing some problems.
<MidMark> ScottK: yes downloaded that one this morning
<MidMark> exactly that version
<MidMark> about 6 hours ago
<ScottK> Right.  I'm trying to figure out who backported it and why and stick them with cleaning up the mess.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, me, I'll merge with debian to fix
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Please use Bug #126766 to track it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126766 in feisty-backports "latest qt 4.3 backports produces visual corruption during scrolling and in the systray" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126766
<ScottK> MidMark: No screen shots needed.
<Riddell> I asked for the screen shots :)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> MidMark: ^^^
<MidMark> ScottK: if I provide more than needed is better than less ;)
<ScottK> Yes
<MidMark> just attached
<MidMark> bye to all
<ScottK> Riddell and Hobbsee: I note that same version is in Gutsy.  Is that going to be a bad thing for Tribe 3?
<ScottK> Bye
<Riddell> ScottK: nobody has noticed it thus far until today
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'm not delaying tribe 3 over it, so...
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Just thought I'd mention it.
<Hobbsee> if someone could fix that, and upload it...
* ScottK recalls the guy who backported it saying he'd merge the fix.  I'm sure he meant in Gutsy first...
<Riddell> are you talking about me?
<ScottK> Yes
<Riddell> yes, I'll upload to gutsy
<Riddell> it won't get fixed until after freeze
<ScottK> Of course.
<Riddell> nixternal: able to do us a Tribe 3 page?  I put some points on the page
<nixternal> I was just getting ready to start it :)
<nixternal> good deal, thanks for giving me something to use/work with
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Hobbsee> ubuntu page also has a bit
<ScottK> let us know where the's a URL to complain <<<<< review and provide helpful comments on.
<Hobbsee> haha
<shtylman> when is tribe 3 slated for release?
<Hobbsee> thursday
<shtylman> cool
<Hobbsee> shtylman: grab a current kubuntu cd and test it out
<shtylman> I already have tribe 2 installed :P
<Hobbsee> then dist-upgrade...
<shtylman> indeed I will
<Hobbsee> if you keep doing your upgrades, you'll already be at tribe 3
<shtylman> yea...I was just curious when the next cdimg would be out
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Riddell> shtylman: use the dist upgrade tool and report if it succeeds or not
<shtylman> adept updater?
<shtylman> or the separate tool?
<Riddell> the separate tool
<Riddell> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/gutsy.tar.gz
<shtylman> kk...want me to use it for tribe2->3 or for fawn->gutsy
<Riddell> either
<shtylman> k
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<DaSkreech> hi
<ScottK> Well the libqt4 thing in feisty-backports just got it's first dupe, so more people are noticing.
<nixternal> hrmm, in Gnome, you can't set your display properties like you can in KDE
<nixternal> so in order for me to use it, I have to manually edit xorg..what a disappointment
<ScottK> nixternal: There's lots of stuff you can't edit in Gnome.  They're proud of it.
<nixternal> no doubt..that is sad
<nixternal> my brother, who is a complete computard called me and said that Ubuntu sucks
<nixternal> he was able to easily manipulate KDE (kubuntu) to his liking in an hour...and that actually impressed me
<nixternal> so, I need to do a dpkg-reconfigure in gnome just to get my settings
<nixternal> the easiest yet is PCLinuxOS with setting up your display, with kubuntu right behind it
<ScottK> But you don't understand nixternal.  The poor users will be confused if you give them choices.
<jjesse> ii thought that was why you used windows
<ScottK> OK, well get to patching then.  Let's be #1.
<nixternal> that would be a fairly large patch seeing they use an offshoot of Yast
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I don't mind if you spend a lot of time working on it ;_)
<nixternal> haha
<_StefanS_> evening
* _StefanS_ is wondering how to download the kubuntu pre-tribe 3 cd's from that url in the topic..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ^ ?
<Tonio_> heya :)
<Tm_P> yo
* DaSkreech wakes up
* DaSkreech shakes fist an Tonio_
<DaSkreech> ZzZzzzzz
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: yop :)
<Tonio_> Tm_P: yo
<Tm_P> I think I might try only use pda now except for video and music
<Tm_P> humm
<TheInfinity> hmm ... btw - is there any strategy to test the alpha versions? i have now the possibility to have alpha versions in VM so i could test, but except a apt-get error everything is ok ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll prepare the packages to upload tomorrow, that includes kds, kdelibs and a few others
<Tonio_> :'(
<Tonio_> bzr is SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<Tonio_> 15 minutes to grab the kds bzr branch
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: try cathedral
<DaSkreech> It's no faster but at least it will keep you in awe
<fdoving> Tonio_: git is fast.
<fdoving> we should all exercise more http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=515642196227308929&q=parkour
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-19
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: well I must use launchpad for ubuntu packages :)
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: otherwise svn is fast enought for me :)
<nixternal> has anyone here really taken a good look at PCLinuxOS and tried to figure out why it is killing Ubuntu off in DistroWatch? I like the fact KDE is winning, but Kubuntu isn't the winner, according to them, to us it is though! :)
<nixternal> it can't be the restricted stuff all that much anymore, because ubuntu offers that as well
<Tm_P> it's kde, I bet
<mhb> nixternal: it's our ugly website with little "marketing juice" ...
<mhb> nixternal: but don't worry, we're working on that :o)
<jjesse> evening
<Tm_P> yo
<jjesse> evning Tm_P
<Tm_P> morning
<Tm_P> you know what, I hate Windows
<jjesse> why today?
<Tm_P> I'm using it
<jjesse> oh
<Tm_P> bah. BAH!
<jdong> Tm_P: install Interix, compile coreutils.... and you'll be happy again :)
<Tm_P> bah
<ScottK> nixternal: I added some stuff about kmail and gpg to your tribe 3 page.  Feel free to use it or not as you like (won't bug me either way).
<Tm_P> morning excercises done, now shower
<Tm_P> ...err, im becoming too hu-man, eek
<jjesse> tribe 3 tomorrow?
<ScottK> In theory.  I don't know of any reason why not.
<nixternal> ScottK: thanks, I am going to use it, as you know more about all of it than I do
<nixternal> now I need to figure out the rest of the stuff, but that shouldn't be hard...gotta finish this test first though
<nixternal> back in a few
<jjesse> good luck on the test
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> K.  It's technically accurate, but feel free to make it more marketingy.
<nixternal> I am sitting at home taking it
<ScottK> If that wasn't a word, maybe I'll file a patent on it.
<ScottK> Good morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey ScottK!
<ScottK> It's very quiet here right now.  We are trying not to disturb nixternal while he takes a test at home.
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
* Hobbsee needs to read tons of backscroll, and write release notes anyway
<ScottK> Hobbsee: <whisper> I do have one question - what's the best way to determine if a source package has been removed?  libqt-ruby-qt4 in Gutsy in the package in question </whisper>
<Hobbsee> ScottK: update, and check apt-cache madison foo, or use rmadison -u ubuntu foo, or check archive.ubuntu.com, or check the removal blacklist.  assuming it's actually been blackliste
<Hobbsee> d
<ScottK> Thanks.
<nixternal> now I just need to submit this test
<ScottK> nixternal: Good.  You have about 8 hours (as long as nothing spectactular happens) to get the release notes done....
<nixternal> they only take an hour
<nixternal> BUT...shoot I just remembered
<Hobbsee> nixternal: then you can help with the marketing team's notes too :P
<nixternal> I don't have a vbox/vmware setup done yet
<nixternal> bah, never
<Hobbsee> nixternal: they seem OK.
* nixternal leaves that one alone
<nixternal> !info dolphin gutsy
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1241 kB, installed size 2280 kB
<nixternal> ooh, it is in main now..cool
<nixternal_> who is editing the kubuntu tribe 3 page?
<nixternal_> nevermind...the damn wiki just broke with authentication
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal_> ARGH!
<nixternal_> I have a great idea..lets edit stuff a couple of hours prior to a release
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> well, i'ts more like 7...
<nixternal_> ya, but I would like to go to sleep soon :)
* nixternal_ gets to editing the raw text locally with kwrite
<nixternal_> OMFG!
<nixternal_> all of my damn edits are gone
<nixternal_> every single one of them
<nixternal> hrmm, I thought the color scheme has been changed for gutsy
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe3/Kubuntu
<nixternal> DONE!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yay!  thankyou!
<xerosis> nixternal: you've not changed to the new color scheme for the screenshots
<nixternal> xerosis_: that is because it isn't on the tribe 3 cd
<xerosis_> nixternal: ah okay, my bad
<Riddell> nixternal: you rock
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, it took me 2 times..the first time, the auth db went down and I lost all of my edits :(
<nixternal> the 2nd time was a charm with kwrite locally
* Riddell hugs nixternal 
<nixternal> why thank you!
<Riddell> ** testers needed for the tribe 3 candidates alternate CDs
<nixternal> added my cd testing input
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've prepared packages for kdelibs, kds, katapult and ktorrent
<Tonio_> Riddell: will upload once the freeze ends today
<Riddell> Tonio_: just upload now
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Stecchino> Riddell: is there a plan to upgrade knetworkmanager to 0.2?
<Stecchino> just compiled it and it fixes a major bug
<Riddell> we have knetworkmanager 0.2
<Stecchino> ???
<Stecchino> then why did I still have 0.1
<Stecchino> Riddell: either you are mistaken or something is wrong with my apt db. because the latest version according to apt-cache is 0.1-0ubuntu12
<Stecchino> I guess you meant it's in gutsy, sorry for the trouble
<Riddell> Stecchino: 1:0.2~r686534-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> well of course, we run gutsy here
<Stecchino> I should to I guess
<Stecchino> Had any progress with dolphin by default yet?
<Riddell> no complaints so far :)
<Stecchino> I'm using d3lphin right now, has backports from KDE trunk
<Stecchino> doesn't look very different though
<Stecchino> and general usability stuff like emptying the trash isn't implemented
<Riddell> hmm, that's a bit of an oversight
<Riddell> although we have the wastebin panel applet for that
<Riddell> I wonder if it's easy to add actions to dolphin like that
<Stecchino> I disabled the wastebin applet because dolphin didn't handle trash:/
<Stecchino> so I got an error message when clicking on it
<Stecchino> "Malformed URL trash:/"
<Riddell> you disabled the panel applet because dolphin /didn't/ do it?
<Stecchino> what's the use of the applet when you can not see what is in the trashcan
<Stecchino> + I keep my panels to an absolute minimal size
<Stecchino> another problem I see: because kcontrol is not easily accessible and systemsettings doesn't provide a way to change file associations, it's hard to change the default filemanager
<Stecchino> unless you provide a new tab in "default applications"
<Riddell> whee, linux.com starts video install tours with kubuntu http://www.linux.com/feature/117051
<Riddell> mm, dig that cheesy music
<Riddell> Tonio_: we don't have kmplayer-konq-plugins on the CD, do we need to re-add it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: well not important for tribe
<Tonio_> Riddell: but kaffeine isn't able to do the same things, as for example ident correctly to the browser, so I'd say better keep it for the moment
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have to submit the identification to the browser issue to kaffeine upstream
<Riddell> added back to seed
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I cant remember how to checkout kdesudo using bzr, can you elaborate ? :)
<Riddell> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk
<Riddell> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk
<Riddell> or checkout from sftp if you have permissions
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> ooh, we're the subject of the linux install podcast too http://thelip.net/?p=54
<Riddell> although I'm not sure what the point of an hours worth of audio only install commentry is
<sebas> "... now we're waiting, it says 39% ..."
<sebas> " ... the disk is busy (it has been for 8.34 minutes now) ..."
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm just using sftp
<_StefanS_> Riddell: works now :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: checkout or branch?
<_StefanS_> checkout
<Riddell> this is the most boring podcast I've ever heard
<Riddell> well, not true, the linux tech link thing is worse
<Riddell> but this is pretty tedius
<Riddell> ooh, he's back at timezone
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I just checked out the latest kdesudo code.. maybe you should just comment out the code next time instead of removing it altogether.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I added a patch :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: as I told you your code will be a patch
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I can't release a tarball that requires a kdelibs patch
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: look in debian/patches
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm sorry, I forgot about that
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no pb
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: how do I apply it manually? just with patch -p0 <diff ?
* _StefanS_ wonders why the bash history isn't global in ubuntu ..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: where to get those pre-tribe3 kubuntu isos?
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<_StefanS_> thanks :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it would be really nice to have the names of the iso's reflect if it was ubuntu or kubuntu, xubuntu.. I always end up mixing them
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seems like that patch needs some cleaning up aswell... my bad.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: cjwatson is looking at changing the cdimages layout, but seems to be delaying it since it's a lot of hassle for people
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ah ok, good thing they about it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: to apply the patch : fakeroot debian/rules apply-patches
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: to remove the patch : fakeroot debian/rules reverse-patches
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and to edit the patch on the fly : cdbs-edit-patch "name of the patch without extension"
<Tonio_> then work on the code and do "exit" and that's it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: goody, thanks
<doc__> hi there
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you mention the feedback pages - does anyone actually look at them and file bugs?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: a good number of people add comments
<Riddell> they go into my inbox and they give me a bit of a feel for what is on our users minds
<Riddell> I don't tend to reply to them though
<Hobbsee> ah right
* Hobbsee just recalls deleting a whole lot of breezy and dapper flight ones
<Riddell> sure, no point keeping old ones
<shtylman> devs: I have some feedback for the current artwork in gutsy, who/where would be best to give that feedback (email or directly over irc or wiki maybe)?
<mhb> shtylman: you can tell us all, but kwwii is the man behind it
<ryanakca> shtylman: hmm... I would maybe send it to the k-devel ML... but, that's just me :)
<kwwii> shtylman: you can tell me directly
<ryanakca> kwwii: oh. Umm... you probably already know about it, but, the ksplash and kdm Kubuntu logo, whenever you get a chance, could you maybe fade out the "glow" on the right hand side?
* ryanakca can get a screenshot to show what part he's talking about
<Riddell> ryanakca: that needs done yes
<Riddell> ryanakca: oor kwwii is busy on the mobile lark, but something like that could quite easily be done by anyone with some experience of krita/gimp
<Riddell> although I don't think I have an original of that logo yet
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> If I get a copy of the original, I could touch it up
<ryanakca> meenwhile, I'm working on the groupware server :)
<Riddell> kwwii: got a copy of that logo?
<shtylman> kwwii: I PMed you some ideas
<Riddell> best to keep discussion in the open, other people might have comments too
<shtylman> oh..sorry, didn't know...guess I will repeat:
<shtylman> Well, my biggest input was toward the KDM login theme/screen. When it first came up a few things hit me that I was turned off by. The first one was the user selection list, although arguments can go back and forth on this, and I am sure there was a reason for turning it on, I feel that it takes up too much space (especially if there is only one user) and also ruins the clean image on the login screen. If you truncate that away and lea
<Riddell> we do need to include a non-user list option
<Riddell> but its not like the space was doing much good anyway
<shtylman> true, I mean I turned the user list off, but the u/p fields didn't move over or center themselves as would be expected, so it just creates a bunch of dead space in an awkward pace
<shtylman> *place
<nixternal> mornin'
<ScottK> nixternal: On the Tribe 3 feedback page it says, "look at the first post for reference", but there is no first post.
<ScottK> nixternal: Good morning.
<nixternal> I must have deleted that first post
<Hobbsee> nixternal: fix it quickly :)
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: before i tell pitti to hit the ZOMG BIG RED BUTTON
<nixternal> I am working on my final, and then going to meet Phil Rodriguez from KDE for lunch
<ScottK> I'm just glad to do my bit for keeping nixternal busy.
<nixternal> somebody hit the big red button on me last night
<Riddell> nixternal: Phil is by you?
<nixternal> Riddell: he is right down the road from my house right now...he is here on business
<nixternal> Phil is from the UK I believe
<Riddell> yes, Englandshire
<nixternal> trying to get him to come to our LUG meeting on Sunday so we can do some KHC hacking
<shtylman> question: the tribe 3 page says compiz will be availabel for kde by default? is this compiz fusion?
<Hobbsee> available by default?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: uh, compiz isnt enabled by default in kubuntu
<shtylman> err sorry
<Hobbsee> however, it's in main, yes
<shtylman> I meant in the repos
<nixternal> I know it isn't, but it was added to the list to be talked about
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sure, but i dont really want people going around and saying "ooh, kubuntu notes talked about how compiz may be added - ZOMG< why havent htey added it yet, the devs are crap!!!"
<shtylman> heh
<nixternal> and I completely agree, however the big bossman put it up there for me to do :)
* Hobbsee gets out the big stick
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> make sure you point it accordingly
<Hobbsee> nixternal: btw - ubuntuforums is .org
* Hobbsee has fixed it
<nixternal> haha, and you want to know the funny thing about that, I was looking dead at it when I typed that in as well
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> [http://ubuntuforums.com Blah Blah]  is exactly how I did it too :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh, that's not that bad.  that just says it's available, not that it might be the default
<nixternal> ya, Hobbsee if you would while you are there, just let them know it is in the universe repositories unless I already did
<Hobbsee> i didnt bother
<nixternal> hehe, ok
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised it's not in main
<nixternal> it won't be until it is super stable
<Hobbsee> the rest of it already is...
<nixternal> ya, forgot that Ubuntu is using it
<nixternal> no reason to put the -kde in main if we aren't going to be shipping it I guess
<shtylman> are the compiz packages in repos currently for compiz old? or fusion? and is there a plan to move to fusion?
<Hobbsee> shtylman: the gutsy lot are close to current
<shtylman> Hobbsee: gotcha, I guess I just get confused by the billion names related to those projects. I never figured out if they actually renamed the software to fusion or if that is the community name...oh well
<Hobbsee> shtylman: heh.  who knows.  it'll probably change again by release
<Hobbsee> shtylman: we're getting current snapshots, so...
<shtylman> Hobbsee: has anyone done any packaging of Oxygen icons for gutsy kd3? or are the kde-devs against it?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ?
<Riddell> shtylman: KDE artists are against it, so we won't
<shtylman> Riddell: gotcha, figured as much
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Tribe 3 Released!  \o/
<shtylman> Riddell: oh btw..I tried that dist-update tool, but it seemed to say that it was updating to 7.04 which didn't make sense to me so I stopped it
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: thought you may have done the oxygen icons
<nixternal> Riddell: lets also not forget that you can't use the Oxygen icons with KDE 3 because of the naming..that would take even more work to get done
<Riddell> shtylman: ok, probably best to have stopped it :)
<nixternal> although, someone has written a script on kde-look.org that supposedly does all of that for you
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and yes, you can announce on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> voila
<Riddell> well done Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and to pitti
<Riddell> you can go to sleep now Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: haha
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, well.  if i want to make it to the distro team meeting...
<ryanakca> Riddell: do you know if Kubuntu / Ubuntu has an AUP that I could use for the server, or if I should just modify the one from SANS , and run it by someone? (If we need an AUP)
<Riddell> we don't have one
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I won't make it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, thanks :)
<shtylman> is there anyone currently working on an app to make enabling/disabling desktop effects easy in kde? sorta like the gnome one? and would this be something that users could benefit from?
<Riddell> shtylman: it would be nice to have.  there was a kcontrol panel for beryl and I don't know if it still exists, but it should be added there
<Hobbsee> erm...that doesnt exist in gutsy, does it?
<Riddell> I've not noticed it anywhere
<ryanakca> kwwii: d'you have a copy of the Kubuntu logo used for KDM/ksplash?
<Hobbsee> seeing as compiz is onw done by default, and such
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the gnome one certainly still exists
<Hobbsee> oh right.  si it used, though?
<Hobbsee> the simple thing, of "enable blign"
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> it's used, by people who eant to turn it off
<Riddell> want
* ScottK hides fro the bling.
<ScottK> fro/from
<Hobbsee> heh
<shtylman> if compiz is installed in (k)ubuntu by befault then there should deff be a way to turn it off
<Hobbsee> the bling is cool, to a point
<Hobbsee> shtylman: who said it will?  it's so darned picky
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> Hobbsee: leaving it off is the rational thing to do...but having it installed might not hurt?
<Hobbsee> shtylman: we'll see
<ScottK> If having core KDE stuff like Kontact is optional to have installed in Kubuntu, the compiz being installed should definitely be optional.
<Riddell> ScottK: there's no question of that
<Riddell> it'll always be optional
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what if mark demands it?
<Riddell> that you can't turn off compiz?  I don't see that happening
<ScottK> I'm ready to dist-upgrade my developmental laptop to Gutsy.  Is there a particular way to do the upgrade that it would be useful for me to test?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Then we'd need a remix called Kubuntu-useful.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no, that it's on by defauilt
<kwwii> ryanakca: sorry, been working on another computer, just read the log
<ryanakca> ScottK: Riddell probably has something better for you to test, but, maybe test the LVM on the alternate CD? I was having a bit of trouble with it a while back, but I think cjwatson has fixed it... *shrugs*
<ryanakca> kwwii: ah, no problem :)
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/feisty_kdm2_dark2b.svg
<ryanakca> kwwii: ah, thanks :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: The machine is question isn't very peppy and is cranky about booting from CD, so I was more thinking about different ways I could upgrade the existing install.
<ryanakca> ScottK: ah. then the dist-upgrader tool (which I don't happen to have a link to)... I'll try to locate it...
<Riddell> changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-thing-development
<Riddell> has the link
* ScottK waits to be spoon fed by ryanakca.
<Hobbsee> haha, meta-thing-development?
<Riddell> something like that
<Hobbsee> oh, c.u.c/atomic/... ?
<ryanakca> ScottK: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/gutsy.tar.gz    methinks :)
<ryanakca> hehe :D
<apachelogger> ScottK, Hobbsee, Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6104 package got rejected due to missing LGPL file, please upload again :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm about to do a dist-upgrade.  If the box survives and no one else gets to it first, I'll attend to it later.
<apachelogger> ScottK: awesome, thanks
<Riddell> Hobbsee, nixternal: do tribes get announced on fridge?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no idea if they are, but i expect they should be
<Hobbsee> it's already on planet
<Riddell> suse people are announcing their alpha on their new news site is what reminded me
<shtylman> anyone know if the new plasma replacement for kicker will be just as big? or has there ever been a time when kicker wasn't so huge?
<Riddell> you can resize kicker all you like
<ScottK> The dist-upgrader tool says "Upgrading Kubuntu to Version 7.04", but it's actually doing a Gutsy upgrade (I killed it and checked sources.list) and restarted.  Known issue? File a bug? Don't sweat it?
<Riddell> ScottK: may as well file a bug (on update-manager)
<shtylman> ScottK: same thing happened to me
<ScottK> Riddell: Will do.
<shtylman> Riddell: true...but yet distro after distro and release after relese it is default to a large size...think the same will be the case for plasma whatever? or have the kde-devs changed their ways?
<shtylman> I am just curious...cause they keep everything so hush hush
<Riddell> nothing is hush hush, there's a plasma mailing list and channel, but I suspect such minutae havn't been decided yet
<ScottK> That's impressive... Bug list for update-manager: 1   75  of 547 results...
<ScottK> Bug #127011
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127011 in update-manager "Still says upgrading to 7.04 even though it's upgrading to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127011
<ScottK> Riddell: I am currently stuck on Bug #107188 and can reproduce it (two times now).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107188 in update-manager "[MASTER]  [kde]  Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory" (edgy -> feisty)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107188
<Riddell> ScottK: erg, bugger
<ScottK> I have to run out for a couple of hours.
<Riddell> that's a nasty bug, I don't know where to start with it
<ScottK> I'll leave it where it is (upgrade downloaded, but not installed).
<ScottK> If you need stuff tested, troubleshooting, or data, I can help with that.
<ScottK> From what I can guess, I suspect the OOMK firing off because memory really was out.
<ScottK> Apport got killed too when it tried to report the bug.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm back if you thought of any spectular update-manager KDE tests you want to try.
<ScottK> I had the brilliant idea that maybe it would work correctly with Python2.4, but no luck.  Same crash.
<ryanakca> kwwii, Riddel: hmm. It (KDM & Ksplash kubuntu logos) look fine in inkscape, I'm guessing maybe when exported to png, part of it got cut off? So, all that I'd have to do is reexport it, stick the fixed version in k-d-s and commit?
<kwwii> ryanakca: to be honest, I was thinking of updating the logos anyway :-)
<ryanakca> kwwii: okies, then I won't bother :)
<kwwii> oh, no...feel free to update what you have done
<kwwii> definitely
<ryanakca> kwwii: I haven't done anything other than look at it in inkscape... the original for the current logo is feisty_kdm2_dark2b, right?
<kwwii> ryanakca: yes, it should be, if that one doesn't look right then I can give you another version
<kwwii> at this point, we can change what we want and still fix it later
<ryanakca> kwwii: nope, it looks fine, so I can just export it, and it should work?
<kwwii> yepp
<ryanakca> (despite a couple '** (inkscape:9627): WARNING **: Unable to open linked file: /home/kwwii/Desktop/menu.png
<ryanakca> ' style errors)
* ryanakca nods, great :)
<kwwii> ryanakca: there is an invisible box around the logo that I used to export it to the right size
<ryanakca> kwwii: ah, ok.
<ryanakca> kwwii: is there a set ration for the transparent box, and transparent box to logo?
<ryanakca> or just eyeball it?
<ryanakca> (kdm theme)
<kwwii> I just did it by eye
* ryanakca nods
<kwwii> we still need to update the xml of the list theme anyway
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> kwwii: done, how does this look? http://blog.ryanak.ca/?attachment_id=34 ?
<kwwii> Sorry, no posts matched your criteria.
* ryanakca scratches his head. Ok, I'll just stick it right in the document root
<ryanakca> would you like the .svg as well?
<kwwii> ryanakca: yeah, anything we put it should have an svg available
<manchicken> kwwii: BTW, I haven't mentioned that the new login screen looks pretty badass.
<kwwii> manchicken: good to hear that you like it
<kwwii> ryanakca: do you have an updated link?
<manchicken> kwwii: It'll look even better once I get my new Dell.  High contrast 14.1" widescreen :)
<ryanakca> kwwii: blog.ryanak.ca/gutsy_kdm-idea.png
<ryanakca> kwwii: blog.ryanak.ca/gutsy_kdm.svg
<kwwii> ryanakca: in order to get the rounding correct on the box you should draw a new one and then copy the old one and paste it's style into the new one
<kwwii> but for the moment it is probably better than what we have now
* ryanakca scratches his head
<ryanakca> lost me there :)
<kwwii> well, the rounding on the box is not even
<ryanakca> ah, even it out?
<kwwii> exactly
<kwwii> but I think there are several boxes overlaying one another iirc
<ryanakca> hmm. There are
<kwwii> if we could just use svg as gdm does
<ryanakca> hehe
<kwwii> I have a dream! of a desktop with full svg support
<ryanakca> well, then, learn C++, and fulfill your dream :)
<kwwii> guess I will stick to the job that pays money for now
<TheInfinity> i have a dream! full file transfer support in messengers ;)
<mhb> I have a dream! of a SVG application that is able to import and open images in a consisent way
<ScottK> I have a dream! An update-manager that doesn't crash.
<mhb> good thing we all have dreams
<kwwii> perhaps we should rename bugs into dreams
<manchicken> Hold your breath for 15 minutes and all your problems will disappear.
<manchicken> I had a teacher that told me that once.
<kwwii> in your case I would say he/she had a reason :p
<kwwii> lol
<manchicken> And people wonder why I developed such a distaste for the US public education system.
<manchicken> kwwii: Well, one day I called him on it.  I brought in a stop watch.  I held for a minute, took a break, went for another minute, took a break.  Did that for a while.
<manchicken> He never said it had to be 15 consecutive minutes.
<kwwii> manchicken: and my 5th grade teacher nicknamed me "preacher"
<ryanakca> kwwii: hm.. Ok, I set Rx and Ry for all the rectangles to 8.000 , however, the rounding looks different at the top and bottom, because of my resolution distorting stuff.
<manchicken> kwwii: Yeah?  My 5th grade teacher forced ritalin on me.
<ryanakca> should I compensate for that, or no?
<kwwii> ryanakca: right, you need to make the pic approxiamtely the same proportions and make sure the rounding looks right at that ratio
<kwwii> editing the xml to fit as needed
<ryanakca> kwwii: ok, will do.
<kwwii> ryanakca: thanks so much for taking this stuff on - great to have some help on the artwork :-)
<ryanakca> kwwii: no problem :)
<odla> what would be the best way to upgrade to gutsy from feisty?  adept-updater or using aptitude?  i don't mind testing the updater or something to make this useful
<ScottK> update-manager needs testing.
<ScottK> odla: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/gutsy.tar.gz
<odla> ScottK: ok so tarball no deb package?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<odla> and that's for kubuntu too?
<ScottK> Download that, unpack it in a convient directory, and then run python dist-upgrade.py
<ScottK> Yes.
<odla> ScottK: 'sounds' easy enough ;)
<ScottK> Up until the part where it crashes, in which case you may get to comment on bug 107188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107188 in update-manager "[MASTER]  [kde]  Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory" (edgy -> feisty)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107188
<ScottK> At least I did.
<odla> ScottK: for the record ... this will be a vanilla kubuntu feisty
<ScottK> How much RAM in your box?
<odla> 2 GB
<ScottK> I'd expect you'll be fine then.  They bug what got me mostly affects low memory systems.
<odla> ok
<odla> i'll be back ... i need to reboot and i'll let you know when i run the upgrade-manager if i run into issues
<odla> ScottK: when did you have that low memory error?  near the end?
<ScottK> After downloading, before installing.
<odla> ScottK: ok
<odla> are there plans for a restricted-manager for kubuntu like the one in ubuntu?
<mhb> odla: you mean the restricted-manager for drivers? Yes.
<odla> mhb: yeah the GUI
<mhb> odla: some people say restricted-manager and think codec installation
<odla> mhb: oh sorry i meant restricted-manager for hardware not codecs
* kwwii is off for today
<mhb> odla: yes, that would be in gutsy
<odla> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-20
<mhb> Riddell: thank you for the positive mid-term survey.
<mhb> Riddell: that means - I don't know what you wrote about me, but you answered "yes" on the most important question of all :o)
<odla> ScottK: no memory problems thus far ... it's now installing the upgrades
<ScottK> OK.
<odla> ScottK: do you know if there is some long that i should to ubuntu about this when it completes or fails?
<odla> s long/log
<ScottK> File bugs if there are problems.
<ScottK> Also see the Tribe 3 announcement on kubuntu.org for a link to where you can leave comments.
<odla> ScottK: ok ... thanks for the help
<ScottK> no problem
<odla> he he ... powermanager says the battery has been removed
<odla> one other quick question ... why not include krita by default, sort of as a kde GIMP replacement?
<ScottK> Dunno
<ScottK> I'm currently trying to fix the upgrader bug, so I'm still on Feisty.
<odla> crashed during clean up phase and bug comment added :)
<lontra> the onscreen LCD for volume control is called kmilo right?
<manchicken> Yeah, but it's an OSD
<lontra> manchicken: he he ... right ;)
<ryanakca> Riddell: since kwwii isn't here at the moment (I'll pass it by him on Monday when I get back from camping), the "Fixed" kdm Dialog.png are (pick the one you like best) available at http://blog.ryanak.ca/archives/35
<ryanakca> (they're dark in the thumbnail, click on them to see fullsized, white background)
<mhb> This post is password protected. To view it please enter your password below:
<mhb> ryanakca: ^^
<DaSkreech> So I get Broadband today
<DaSkreech> What shall I test it on?
<DaSkreech> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-3/
<DaSkreech>  :-)
<xerosis> mhb: password is 'kubuntu'
* xerosis is a hacker from the movies
<mhb> xerosis: I thought it would be something like "kubuntu" or "ryan"
* scotty is away: Fooding
<ryanakca> mhb: hehe, wow, I thought I had removed that, oh well
<ryanakca> mhb: which one do you like
<ryanakca> mhb: there, I managed to take it off
<lontra> there isn't a kde-games meta package in gutsy?
<lontra> why?
<lontra> sorry ... nevermind
<mhb> ryanakca: I like the idea of having a not-so-gradienty login "window"
<ryanakca> mhb: when you put them into KDM, the transparency really kicks in...
<mhb> ryanakca: I'd like them plainer, to be honest
<ryanakca> mhb: they are just as gradiently. All I did was mess with the logo size, and the ration of logo to box
<ryanakca> s/ration/ratio
<ryanakca> it's the same box. The whole idea behind it was to fix the 'line' from the circular/elliptical gradient next to the last "u" in Kubuntu...
<mhb> I got to talk to Kenneth about dropping some of those gradients.
<mhb> ryanakca: I'm probably too tired to see the difference/judge the best one :o)
* ryanakca too
<ryanakca> mhb: go right ahead. Or, download the .svg , drop them yourself, and give him your proposal
<mhb> ryanakca: ah, neat, thanks
* DasKreech waves from Gutsy
<DasKreech> :-D
<Tm_P> hrr
* Tm_P waves from Windows Mobile
* DasKreech flings Gibbon poop
<Tm_P> wheee
<DasKreech> >_<
<DasKreech> can't test compiz on the Live CD
* DasKreech registers dislike with the new theme
<nixternal> hrmm, it seems that Kubuntu won't be apart of the Ubuntu training stuff
<DasKreech> Why not?
<nixternal> don't know, but it is kind of upsetting
<nixternal> I kind of get sick of the feeling of being put on a back burner..
<nixternal> the talent that is here tends to get overlooked...just think, a majority of these people are responsible for creating what could be the most popular KDE distro among the community
<nixternal> if you use KDE, and are into the whole free software thing, 3 OS's come to mind for offering top knotch KDE implementations, Kubuntu, openSUSE, and BSD
<nixternal> granted KDE 4 is a PITA to get running on BSD ;p
<DasKreech> :-)
<DasKreech> Does MacOSX count?
<nixternal> well, they just got my 2 cents
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<nixternal> gotta take the garbage out..brb
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal!
<DasKreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Hobbsee> hiya DasKreech
<DasKreech> how areyou?
<DasKreech> Still Not sold on dolphin
<DasKreech> nixternal: Ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<DasKreech> How the heck does strigi work?
<DasKreech> The Konqueror thing crashes it?
<nixternal> I have no clue..I haven't used it in a while
<DasKreech> The Dolphin here isn't the same as the Dolphin in KDE4?
<nixternal> it is close
<DasKreech> :-)
<DasKreech> without the nice Line views
<_StefanS_> morning
<Riddell> ryanakca: could you commit directly to k-d-s?
<tmske> Hi, When I try to open something with kaffeine X crahses, kaffeine does seem to play because I can hear some sound of the movie (like 1 or 2 seconds).  How can I find debug info about what causes the crash?
<Riddell> run it through gdb?
<tmske> I'm not familiar with gdb but I'm willing to try, I'll first read some tutorials
<Tm_P> hmm, kaffeine with xine or gst?
<Tm_P> I wonder if it could be xv problem
<Tm_P> saw something about Crash happy xv somewhere, but Can't remember
<tmske> Tm_P: kaffeine with xine I suppose, haven't changed it
<tmske> well, X just crashed again, I was just playing a movie with mplayer, driver: xv but it's the first time x crashed while playing a movie with mplayer
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for the 2 ftbfs uploads yesterday..... I was just so busy that I didn't upload the good packages, once again...
<Tonio_> Riddell: katapult is fixes this time :)
<Riddell> can't say I even noticed them :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: how come you deleted session/kmix from k-d-s?
<pgquiles_> are freetype and X.org in gutsy compiled with subpixel rendering?
<Tonio_> Riddell: because it is useless
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is no need of this for kmix to start
<Tonio_> just add kmix to ksmserverrc is enough, same thing for katapult
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not even sure ksmserver considers session files that aren't in the user profile to be honnest
<Riddell> Tonio_: does it start minimised?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be interesting to test this on a new profile btw :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but here it starts minimized, as does katapult
<Riddell> the reason for the file was to make it minimised
<Riddell> or hidden even, only in the system tray
<Tonio_> Riddell: if it doesn't we'll notice this testing the next tribe, we can switch back then
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I already tested removing the session entries for the french parliament, and didn't notice any regression on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: so on the very first start it wasn't minimized before this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I'll test and readd the file if I notice any regression
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test that toonight
<Riddell> as far as I remember, it was done in hoary time
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, well it may have sense than the application state was in the session file
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's not required for katapult for example, that's why it would be nice testing this :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes, but, which one should I commit?
<pgquiles_> Riddell: are freetype and X.org in gutsy compiled with subpixel rendering?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I can't see much difference between the ones you have posted, but I would just remove the white background blur entirely
<Riddell> ryanakca: not number 3, big logo nicer
<kwwii> erm, posted? where?
<ryanakca> Riddell: so, get rid of the white blur behind the logo?
<kwwii> ryanakca: link?
<ryanakca> http://blog.ryanak.ca/archives/35
<kwwii> ryanakca: it would probably be easier to judge the logos if they were overlaid on the background
<kwwii> as one would not notice the white gradient behind the logos so much
<ryanakca> kwwii: *nods*
<ryanakca> kwwii: sorry, I have to go to my "Life Guard"-ing lesson, erm. I'll try to do that this afternoon when I get back, before going camping, or, when I get back from camping (unless you want to do it meanwhile)
<kwwii> no problem, I am online all day and night :-)
<ryanakca> :)
<kwwii> I might find some time on the weekend to play with things as well
* ryanakca nods, I'll be back on Monday
<ryanakca> well, late Sunday
<kwwii> ryanakca: have a fun camping trip
<mhb> kwwii: another one of my stupid, ugly ideas: how about making the KDM "foreground window" with less gloss? http://bayimg.com/naEecAAbc
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<hunger> mhb: I am for it... as long as that ugly user list vanishes;-)
<mhb> hunger: removing user list was not what I intended to do, it's just the side effect of using a mockup without it
<hunger> mhb: I assumed that, but I still had hope;-)
<Riddell> mhb: how's restricted-manager progressing?
<manchicken> Amarok seems to be having a hard time reading from postgres.
<manchicken> Lots of updates this morning.
<kwwii> mhb: probably a good idea, I think
<hunger> yakuake is behaving really strange ever since I updated my xserver.
<hunger> Does no longer stay properly in the foreground.
<manchicken> Unfortunately, the newest version of amarok doesn't like some of its existing configs.
<manchicken> I just had to create a new table for amarok and reset the scan directory.
<manchicken> Simple... but annoying.
<manchicken> kmail needs better threading or something.
<manchicken> It's really annoying when the mail editor locks up during a mail sync.
<Hobbsee> hurrah, commit access to debian qt kde svn...
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> rebonjour
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_!
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanted to know if you have knowledge in dcop
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just in case you might be able to help on the kdesudo part on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: we just miss one command line function to make it possible to replace the all kdesu, so we're not that far to be able to put it in gutsy
<Riddell> excellent, I've been using it today for this kiosk work
<Tonio_> Riddell: and as mhb is a bit alone on that part, I though any other developper miht be able to help :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, the ida is just to reproduce the same functionnality as kdesu as
<Tonio_> unfortunatelly I can't help on that point....
<mhb> I must admit that I'm pretty lousy, when it comes to DCOP and handling connections using ICEAUTHORITY and such
<Tonio_> mhb: nobody's perfect :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I though manchicken could eventually help on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you think you might have a bit of time to help on that point before it is too late to test and eventually consider a default inclusion on kubuntu ?
<ryanakca> kwwii: back
* ryanakca will test the logos on the background
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the issue?
<Tonio_> Riddell: adding the command line option
<Tonio_> Riddell: nonewdcop, which is used in  kcontrol, to let a kcm module go administrator
<Tonio_> Riddell: that currently doesn't with kdesudo because of this missing command line option
<Tonio_> mhb: can you describe the issue eventually, you might have more infos than me on that point :)
* hunger has a secure system now. Just activated apparmor after reading about it in the tribe3 release notes.
<Riddell> hunger: what has it secured?
<hunger> No idea:-)
<Riddell> that's handy then
<mhb> Riddell: the elevated application should reconnect to the user's dcop server
<hunger> Actually the stuff looks pretty broken for ubuntu... Granting read access to X on /usr/X11R6 and stuff.
<hunger> Riddell: Looks like it covers a couple of services only... and those are disabled by default.
<Riddell> Tonio_: tricky stuff that, I'll try and take a look soon
<mhb> Riddell: I was trying to copy the code over from the kdesu (actually from the stub, I think), but my code segfaults after mkstemp()...
<Riddell> poke me if I forget
<mhb> Riddell: you can check out my pointless attempt at http://mhb.ath.cx/tmp/dcop/ , not sure if it helps, though.
<hunger> Riddell: Anyway, apparmor makes me feel more secure:-) I guess that is all that counts anyway.
* kwwii is taking off for the evening...bbl
<kwwii> ryanakca: feel free to send me an email of anything, or just put it in if you feel happy with it, we can still work out the fine points later
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't mind, I'll poke you ;) mhb knows I'm very capable of poking people everyday ;)
* Hobbsee wonders what nozumi devices are
<jjesse> mroning
<nixternal> mornin'
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<nixternal> OK, I know Kubuntu has been adopted by some fairly large agencies..but the only one I can remember is the French government..who else has switched to Kubuntu or uses Kubuntu that is somewhat high profile?
<nixternal> jjesse: that training stuff annoys me
<jjesse> nixternal: yeah?  focusing only on ubuntu again
<ryanakca> kwwii: ok
<nixternal> they want it to be able to train corporate users, yet they have games, music and video stuff...silly
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, and I don't remember some large success story about Ubuntu just yet besides everyone and there mother using it
<Riddell> ..Dell
<ryanakca> kwwii: mhb was talking about getting rid of the gradient in the box? I'm thinking maybe of something 'frosty' for it? No clue how one would draw that, I'm just starting to learn Inkscape...
<nixternal> ya, but that was a biased deal if you ask me
<Riddell> nixternal: Kubuntu users are Canary island schools and Georgia schools
<nixternal> I am glad it happened of course
<nixternal> Riddell: and Google? :)
<Riddell> also there's a company in venzualia shifting 100,000 Kubuntu machines in some way which I forget
<ryanakca> hmm... *wonders how he can convince his School board to switch from SUSE to Kubuntu*.
<nixternal> ryanakca: I have been trying here
<Riddell> nixternal: sure, they Ubuntu with whichever desktop the individual wants
<nixternal> their Goobuntu is based off of Kubuntu supposedly
<Riddell> "they Ubuntu with whichever desktop the individual wants"
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> if your school board is already running free software I don't see much point in trying to change their distro
<ryanakca> nixternal: Umm... dunno if it counts, but the local theatre (where I volunteer) is considering setting up a desktop with Ubuntu Studio for video/audio editing, and having an Ubuntu Server that burns Audio recordings of the shows for sale within 10 minutes after the Concert...
<nixternal> our courthouse uses Ubuntu in their kiosks...which is pretty good
<ryanakca> Riddell: they aren't... yet. They plan on switching in the next couple years, at least that's what I hear from the school techie
<nixternal> our school uses Novell because of the support conracts..so we have SLES and SLED as well
<kwwii> ryanakca: yeah, I liked the idea of not using such a glassy look (and then we would not need so many boxes))
<ryanakca> kwwii: would it be better to have a plain glass, with a bit of shine in a corner, and shading in the other, or frosted glass or ?
<kwwii> I am guessing that putting some shininess in the corners or such would look nice
<kwwii> in the end it is a matter of playing around until you're happy
* ryanakca nods
<Riddell> that pretty much sums up doing artwork :)
<ryanakca> hehe :{
<ryanakca> :)
<kwwii> Riddell: it is just fun and games :p
<kwwii> ok, I'm off for dinner...bbl
<rbrunhuber> Hi, nice to see Tribe 3 released, although the part on kde 4 is extremely scarce on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe3/Kubuntu#head-4035e326d1c2905c11a346a48f553f8d93e0c570
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why would one use a control.in file, instead fo a plain control file?
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: please feel free to work with nixternal on it for tribe 4
<Hobbsee> oh bleh.  isee.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: only if you are insane, packages doing that are very likely to be rejected from NEW
<Hobbsee> right
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee, Riddell: I did not find any information myself... . Tried to use the kubuntu.org way for the first kde release but did not work.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good thing it's to debian, not ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: besides, was i ever sane?
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's up with it?
<nixternal> so, what do we have on the plate for today?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: fix bugs.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: report all of the kdenetwork bugs upstream that are applicable, please.
<nixternal> roger dodger
<Hobbsee> good man :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: what's up with what?
<Riddell> I ment rbrunhuber
<Riddell> nixternal: how was Phil R?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Where is the how to use the kde4 packages documented?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: it isn't yet, I need someone to test and tell me they're ok
<nixternal> Riddell: we are going to meet on Sunday..he was super busy yesterday
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: This is a hen and egg problem then. How to test the packages if there is no how to use the packages?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: install kde4base, set the environement variables as for previous versions, run
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : As documented on kubuntu.org for older versions?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php. I'll tried this with version from a few days ago but that did not work. Will make an upgrade and retry then. I'll keep you updaten.
<rbrunhuber> *updated.
<jjesse> afternoon
<nixternal> jjesse: do you just come in here and say "morning", "afternoon", "night"? I have a window and a clock here ;p
<jjesse> sometimes it seems like that
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: doesnt say that htey're right though..
<jjesse> i come in say hi and want to do somehting else, but then i leave
<nixternal> Hobbsee: depending on where you are at I guess
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> :P
<jjesse> so now that the adept-gutsy spec is obsolete is there another spec to help track changes to adept for gutsy?
<Riddell> kubuntu-gutsy-adept
<Riddell> jjesse: ^^
<jjesse> thanks Riddell
<jjesse> Riddell: cleared w/ boss today trip to UDS boston
<Riddell> jjesse: oh, groovy, although nothing is final on our side yet mind
<Riddell> but they don't have a past record of refusing the people I've requested
<jjesse> Riddell: i totally understand that, but needed to get vacation requests for 4th qtr yet
<jjesse> already
<Riddell> nasty
<jjesse> yeah it is but when you are a consultant on multiple 4-8 week jobs, they get scheduled early
<nixternal> man, I wish the government was that fast. I have been waiting almost 3 weeks to see if they approved me missing class for a week
<jjesse> wow
<nixternal> I keep checking the mail for my letter
<nixternal> the last one they said no because it wasn't business related..so this time I went the "educational" route
<jjesse_> is that for UDS Boston or just a class you missed?
<nixternal> uds boston
<nixternal> I can't miss class
<jjesse_> you better make it :)
<nixternal> hehe, it is sooooo close
<nixternal> well not that close, but closer
<jjesse_> slow friday eh?
<Hobbsee> seems so.  saturday here
<jjesse_> does that mean you have the new harry potter already?
<Hobbsee> nope.  4.5 hours
<jjesse_>  oh are you getting it today then?
<Hobbsee> i actually havent read the last 6 recently, so probably wont get it tomorrow anyway
<Hobbsee> as i'll want to read it frist
<jjesse_> me wife and i jsut finished ready 6 again so we can't wait for UPS to show up tomorrow
<Hobbsee> !jdong is <reply> Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Hobbsee> :)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> the bots not listening to you :D
<Hobbsee> this bot hates me
<jdong> !jdong is <reply> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<jdong> lol it's definitely not gonna listen to me
<jjesse_> interesting UPS tracking shows the book is headig here today
<jjesse_> now i can't wait to get home ;)
<Hobbsee> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<Hobbsee> !forget foo
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !foo is bar
<ubotu> But foo already means something else!
<Hobbsee> !foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !no foo is bar
<ubotu> I know nothing about foo yet, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !foo is bar
<Hobbsee> %whoami
<ubotu> Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !jdong is <reply> Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Hobbsee> !jdongcrack is <reply> Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<jdong> LOL
<Hobbsee> !jdongcrack is <reply> Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Hobbsee> okay, so i do get an error for that
<Hobbsee> !jdongcrack is Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !jdong is Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<mhb> we're getting a bit offtopic here, don't we?
<mhb> aren't we?
<jdong> mhb: it's for a good cause?
<jdong> ;-)
<Hobbsee> mhb: it was in -motu, but eagles is there...
<jdong> !jdong
<ubotu> jdong is Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Hobbsee> woo!
<jdong> somewhat clobbered :)
<Hobbsee> that works
<jdong> actually that sums up my childhood..
<Hobbsee> the bot is a bit stuffed, and has been since seveas took a break, i think
<nixternal> Hobbsee: didn't you just go to sleep?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: supposedly
<nixternal> that is what I thought
<nixternal> silly bot...I once had edit rights, now when I try it says it has been forwarded on ;p
<Hobbsee> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, jrib, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul, PriceChild, Amaranth, mneptok, asac, bdmurray
<Hobbsee> do i want to give you editor capabilities, though?
<Hobbsee> %addeditor nixternal
<ubotu> OK
<Hobbsee> there you go
<nixternal> thank you
<nixternal> !nixternal
<nixternal> ;p
<ubotu> The anti-Microsoft, pro-freedom, KDE and Kubuntu loving mastah!
* nixternal knows that won't last
<Hobbsee> ahhhh...silence....
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> I wish they would quit switching up bots in chicago...every week it is someone new
<Hobbsee> jdong: oh, the silence...
<jdong> Hobbsee: lol
<nixternal> hahahah
<nixternal> I was wondering when you were going to quiet him
<Hobbsee> far out...
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b %*!*@88.203.73.158]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> precaution
<nixternal> I like that
<Hobbsee> i prefer the term "pre emptive strike"
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I did the same with mr miniville in #uf
<jdong> hmm... *checks if the ban is still there*
<jdong> oops :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: just for you!
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<nixternal> I put it back...it just doesn't have the ring unless that is it
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> plus the chicago guys love abusing that one on me
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jdong> LOL I love that
<jdong> nixternal: oh have you played with SUA on Vista?
<nixternal> I have never even played with Vista
<nixternal> haha
* jdong set up what he called "GNU/Vista" on his Vista machine :D
<nixternal> that is the great part about that
* nixternal needs food
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<jjesse_> what do you mean SUA on Vista?
* jjesse_ is trying to install vista as we speak
<jdong> jjesse_: SUA is an implementation of POSIX/*NIX in the Vista Kernel
<jjesse_> cool
<jdong> jjesse_: it's basically Cygwin at the kernel level; so the NT kernel speaks POSIX in the same way it speaks Win32
<jdong> it is actually IMO the best way right now to get *nix on Windows... you honestly don't feel it being horribly slow like cygwin
<jdong> it's the only way I can live with vista :)
<jjesse_> i'll have to try it, i have a bunch of computers to play w/ this week
<jjesse_> Dell optiplex 745 w/ 4 gigs of RAM
<jdong> cool
<jdong> yeah, the odd thing is that SUA is implemented in the same level as Win32, so Vista effectively natively "speaks" POSIX :)
<jdong> there's been good progress in making pkgsrc work on Vista, so you'd have access to basically the NetBSD Ports tree
<jjesse_> interesting
<TheInfinity> hello ... the bug with dist-upgrade in already known in alpha3?
<TheInfinity> its an kde problem :)
<Hobbsee> please file a bug, under upgrade-manager, including all logs
<Hobbsee> i doubt it works yet anyway
<TheInfinity> i had to make it via bash because on 7.04 i had no xorg - nv drivers dont work in 7.2
<TheInfinity> its a mac book pro, 1 week old ...
<TheInfinity> report it anyway?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> if it's no use, we can just reject it
<TheInfinity> oh an adept crash D
<TheInfinity> :D
<nixternal> mmm, good lunch :)
<nixternal> jjesse_: I went to Giordanos last night, that pizza place we went to when you were here..I had a couple of left over pieces..mmm mmm good!
<jjesse_> oh yeah that place was great
<nixternal> holy smokes...did anyone happen to catch the image on the planet? man that is going to cause a crapstorm
<DaSkreech> Someone put an Image on the planet?
<DaSkreech>  That a pretty big texture map
<DaSkreech> Is it of a busH?
* DaSkreech stops trolling now
<nixternal> heh, cartoon pr0n
<jjesse_> wow just saw the image
<nixternal> haha
* nixternal waits patiently for the comments to get going
<nixternal> Microsoft stocks rise, and Google gets in trouble with the investors
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> has anyone downloaded music from iTunes and used it with Linux?
<nixternal> there is 1 song I want, and it is only on iTunes
<mhb> nixternal: so who's the next one to leave Kubuntu? :o)
<mhb> or ubuntu
<nixternal> who has left?
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> I get it
<nixternal> hahaha
<jjesse_> what do you mean?
<nixternal> think of the last crap storm that happened from a blog post
<mhb> planet is nothing compared to the stuff that happens in the czech linux community :o)
<TheInfinity> mhb: what happens there?
<mhb> TheInfinity: oh well, important people (in the translation teams) insulting ubuntu and wondering why nobody from U. cooperates with them
<mhb> TheInfinity: then there are people who insult Ubuntu translations just because their opinion was not the opinion of the majority, etc.
<TheInfinity> tz ...
<TheInfinity> hmm ... okay with translations we never had problems (germany)
<TheInfinity> seems like the usual conflict which is default in almost every linux project - some people like to get very famous and thing their opinion is the best in the world ...
<mhb> TheInfinity: no personal attacks from other teams? Then you are a happy translation team :o)
<TheInfinity> mhb: we had some time ago other problems - some guys who wanted to make money out of the kubuntu website
<TheInfinity> making a shop around it - and so on
<TheInfinity> hmm ...
<mhb> TheInfinity: it's not a bad idea, but nobody should make profit out of it
<TheInfinity> that was the problem ;)
<TheInfinity> thats the reason why theres kubuntu.de and kubuntu-de.org ... kubuntu-de.org is the "official" site ...
<TheInfinity> hmm ...
<TheInfinity> is there a problem known with gutsy and networkmanager?
<mhb> TheInfinity: well, I've used several wireless cards and all of them had some trouble with n-m :o)
<mhb> TheInfinity: what do you mean?
<lontra> TheInfinity: works here with ndiswrapper
<TheInfinity> hmm ... eth0 kicks itself with dynamic ip :/
<TheInfinity> my wireless lan does not work at all
<lontra> shouldn't theme manager be in system settings -> appearance?
<_StefanS_> evening
<lontra> so there are plans to include kickoff officially in kubuntu in 7.10?
<_StefanS_> lontra: I havent heard anything about it.. AFAIK its alot of patches to make it work
<DaSkreech> And kickoff sucks?
<lontra> minor bug ... but ... after upgrading to gutsy all my artwork changed except ksplash.  ksplash still uses the old default background.  is there a workaround for this so that i can get ksplash to use the up-to-date version that uses the gutsy background?
<seele> "Cheney to be in charge during Bush colonoscopy"
<seele> that, by the way, is a CNN headline
<seele> lol
<seele> "Now George, you got to loosen those buttcheeks"
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-21
<xerosis_> lontra: it's in ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash
<jjesse> oh y
<DaSkreech> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say the KDE has a Fast Shut down Keybind?
<stdin> DaSkreech: apparently it's: Alt+Ctrl+Shift+PageDown to shotdown without conformation (PageUp for reboot)
<DaSkreech> HOw the blazes did I hit that by accident trying to press alt+Ctrl+A?
<stdin> no clue :p tho it may be set different for you
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+Shift+S
<stdin> you could have hit shift while hitting ctrl and s instred of a
<jjesse> wow lots of bugs being reported on #ubuntu-bugs
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<jjesse> wow connection keeps dropping
<ScottK> Well get busy.  Fix something.
<Riddell> seele: :)
<seele> Riddell: well im glad someone is up to appreciate my humor
<seele> its a little out of wack these days.. ALMOST done with my thesis (which is due tomorrow)
<seele> and harry potter 7 is out at midnight!  i have to be done before then
<seele> because once i have it, there's no turning back until i finish
<Riddell> you're so backwards, it's been out for half an hour :)
<Riddell> the supermarket round the corner had said they would be open but they weren't and a huddle of English people were stuck out in the rain, bless
<seele> lol
<seele> i have to wait until midnight.. but all the parties start at 2130
<seele> i cant imagine so many kids staying up that late, but then again, there will probably be just as many adults
<ScottK> We're about to leave here to go to dinner and then to on of the parties.
<jjesse> so anyone from england done with harry 7?
<jdong> harry dies!
<jdong> lol
<jjesse> its a bummer because according to uPS my copy went out to delivery at 10:30am, but when I got home from work it wasn't there :(
<jdong> jjesse: ups sucks at that
<jdong> I had a parcel leave a 6:30AM and arrive at 5PM
<jjesse> that does suck, i hope it shows up tomorrow then cause i wil lbe pissed if it doesn't
<jjesse> well not really pissed but at least upset
<jdong> well, hope you enjoy it when you get it!
<jjesse> are you a fan?
* jdong never got into the potter craze...
<jdong> though most of my friends are into it
<jdong> and most are on a 99.5% media withdraw right now
<jjesse> my wife and i are as well
<jdong> ah :)
<jjesse> have the blogs i read i stay away from
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> slashdot, digg....
<jdong> especially digg
<jdong> people are randomly pasting potter pages into comments for articles
<jjesse> i read less and less of slashdot therse days
<jdong> slashdot.. .arbitrary articles gained like harrydies tags or *dies tags
<jjesse> that sucks
<jjesse> brb desert time
<jdong> yeah, enjoy though
<seele> jdong: i was never in to it until this past spring when i read the first two books on a very long flight (to and from, not the same flight)
<seele> jdong: then i got caught up in the fandom.  i liked the movies ok, but not enough to read the books.  after i read the first 6 books i rewatched all the movies :)
<jjesse> i didn't like the last movie as well as the book
<jjesse> so much is left out
<jjesse> does the 64 bit image only work on AMD chips? or can i run it on my Intel Centrino which is capable of 64 bit?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> you can run it on your centrino
<jjesse> then it needs to be relabed
<jjesse> relabeled
<nixternal> why?
<nixternal> amd64 is what it is
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> it should be 64 bit then
<nixternal> I had the same argument until someone explained the architectures to me
<jjesse> if it can run on both intel and amd 64 bit machines
<jjesse> ok explain it to me then
<nixternal> I can't remember what the Intel 64bit stuff is called off hand
<nixternal> and I am the wrong person to explain it..something about it being the same 64bit architecture, however the differences come in the chipsets or what not...that is why some Intel chipsets can be a pain with the 64bit discs
<jjesse> hmm interesting
<jjesse> btw have you used the vpn portion of knetworkmanager at all?
<nixternal> no I haven't
<nixternal> I haven't used VPN in a super long time
<nixternal> probably the 90s
<jjesse> hmm wondering if i could use it to connect to my coporate cisco vpn
<jjesse> right now i fire up windows xp vm and then cisco vpn and finally outlook
<nixternal> well, you are supposed to be able to do so
<nixternal> man, this turkey bacon and eggs is not playing nice with my body right now
<jjesse> bummer
<jjesse> btw wife and i will be in chi-town on monday
<nixternal> for how long?
<jjesse> i have a meeting from 11:30-1pm on West Washington
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> so you are just coming in for the meeting and heading out?
<jjesse> probabvlly, might see some of the city if we feel like it
<nixternal> do you have to work on wednesday?
<nixternal> wow, tuesday rather
<jjesse> yes on tuesday
<nixternal> I have no clue where wednesday came from
<nixternal> ahh, so you don't want to stick around to late then
<nixternal> as long as you get out of the city by 4pm, you should be OK
<nixternal> hrmm, so I take it Ubuntu live starts this week?
<jjesse> that's what we are planning on
<jjesse> thats' disappoint gutsy doesn't detect my wireless card
<DaSkreech> Hmm I should test that
<manchicken> I'm gonna do some adept (or possibly some other) bugs this weekend hopefully.  Does anybody have any preferences?
<manchicken> jjesse: What wireless card do you have?
<jjesse> intel vsomething
<jjesse> don't remember off the top of my head, but heading to bed
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Cool
<DaSkreech> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<seele> does adept keep a log of changes/updates?
<seele> some driver or hardware config file got changed and a device is showing up as ttyUSB0 instead of ttyACM0, but I dont remember what i updated
<seele> (it screwed up a script i had running :( )
<DaSkreech> it should
<manchicken> seele: That'd be a nice feature, but I think it would be necessary for apt to keep it first.  I don't know if it does to be quite honest.
<manchicken> Ooh, I've got a juicy kontact/kmail crash with -dbg packages for a bug report.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: I'm sure it does
<DaSkreech> Well Dpkg I think
<DaSkreech> I've looked over the history of my last two weeks of installs before
<DaSkreech> Lord knows I don't remember how I did it now :)
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> It wouldn't surprise me.
<nixternal> OK, who is going to package QScintilla v2 and eric 4? ;p
<scotty> What's a good KDE program with syntax highlighting and the like for basic web development?
<nixternal> Kate
<scotty> I use Kate now.
<manchicken> kate
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> kate is an excellent program for that.
<scotty> Eh, okay.
<manchicken> quanta+ is okay, too, but it's a little less stable and it is essentially the same as kate.
<manchicken> Just with some more web-centric features.
<scotty> kk
* Hobbsee waves
* manchicken waves back.
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> Is the kdesudo package in binary new still?
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i'd say it's not even uploaded yet
<manchicken> Hmm... kiosktool depends on that package, and there's no candidate version yet.
<Hobbsee> er, taht should be a depend on kdesu, not kdesudo
<Hobbsee> hiya ScottK
<ScottK> Hello Hobbsee.
<ScottK> That was a network hiccup before, but I'm actually (sort of) awake now.
<Hobbsee> woo!
* Hobbsee ponders...read the HP series again, or do ubuntu stuff?
<ScottK> Cool - Two solid reasons to avoid studying.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: exactly
<mhb> Hobbsee: read it again? Wow. I would never do that :o)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> mhb: btw - yes, people do take breaks occasionally
<Hobbsee> and for people that spend far too much time on ubuntu, yes it's a big deal.
<mhb> Hobbsee: oh sure, do take a break :o)
* Hobbsee should take a break, yes.
<mhb> Hobbsee: it is just that I seldom read a book twice. It is not that fun knowing what happens.
<Hobbsee> you're just crazy, then :)
<TheInfinity> hmm ... is it ok when the gutsy kubuntu networkmanager does not show the subnet mask // a wrong subnet mask? or with other words - bug known? :)
<Hobbsee> TheInfinity: check on launchpad
* Hobbsee doesnt follow knetworkmanager bugs, per se
<TheInfinity> hmm .. and another question ... does anybody run HFS+ volumes here?
<TheInfinity> because i dont know its a mistake from me or a bug
<nixternal> mornin'
<jjesse_> morning, mail showed up w/ new harry potter book, now the fight is on between my wife and i as to who reads it first
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> hide it
<Hobbsee> morning nixternal!
* Hobbsee is back in book 3 :(
* nixternal never touched the book, and only watched parts of the moview
<nixternal> yay
<nixternal> movies!
<Hobbsee> you deprived person.
* TheInfinity has never read the book or watched the film
<jjesse_> nixternal: i might be teaching anothe week course in chicago i september if it doesn't get canceled
<nixternal> not deprived..just smart...everyone who reads that stuff and watches the movies seem to get addicted to it
<TheInfinity> theres better fantasy on the market ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: dunno why you're near ubuntu development then
* nixternal doesn't touch that one with a 10 foot stick
<Hobbsee> TheInfinity: never!
<nixternal> Hobbsee: because I got addicted!
<nixternal> I fell into your trap
<nixternal> ;p
<TheInfinity> i read the beginning of book one
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :P
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you'll have to follow laserjock's guide one day, probably :P
<TheInfinity> and it was so full of plates ... bua
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I hope not
<mhb> it is enjoyable, but not necessarily ultra addictive
<mhb> jjesse_: I have a bad news for you. The ending is not so good.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> spoiler alert!
<mhb> no, no spoilers
<mhb> I wont tell anything, I am not that evil :o)
<nixternal> muhehehe
<nixternal> mhb: you aren't evil yet! hang around Hobbsee for a little bit more and soon you will be..I was an angel until I met her ;)
<mhb> I just wanted to say I was disappointed by the ending... jjesse_ will find out what I mean when he gets there :o)
<jjesse> mhb: thanks i guess... i have to wiat to get to the ending as we are sharing one copy
<Hobbsee> hah
<mhb> jjesse: I will be happy to hear your opinion once you get there :o)
* Hobbsee will seriously stab anyone with spoilers.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> see...man that evilness just rubbed off on me...now I am going to go stab something...subliminal
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's one of the tricks of the trade of being an FBI agent.
<nixternal> haha
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-22
<manchicken> Anybody got a handle on this debtags situation with adept?
<manchicken> I'll see if I can get a handle on this tonight.
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
* Hobbsee --> present opening
<nixternal> ooh?
<nixternal> happy birthday?
<Hobbsee> :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:nixternal] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOBBSEE!!!
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> and my birthday is exactly 7 days after yours :)
<n8k99> happy B-day! Hobbsee
<n8k99> hope you get a new pointy stick as a pressie
<Hobbsee> thanks n8k99 :D
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :D
<bsundsrud> after the latest update adept says it can't open the apt database, but aptitude and apt-get work fine
<bsundsrud> any ideas?
* BirthdayHobbsee looks
<bsundsrud> didn't see an adept section in the launchpad link in the description
* BirthdayHobbsee kicks kdesudo.
<BirthdayHobbsee> oh, sigh.
<stdin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/127492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127492 in adept "Could not open cache - Adept Manager" [Undecided,New] 
<stdin> bug's been reported, and happens here too
* BirthdayHobbsee hits it with the importance stick
<BirthdayHobbsee> thanks stdin
<bsundsrud> hey there it is
<bsundsrud> 40 minutes ago
<bsundsrud> haha
<bsundsrud> if i wouldn't have spent so much time trying to fix it myself, i could have submitted it...
<BirthdayHobbsee> heh
<BirthdayHobbsee> bsundsrud: the idea is that it's broken again
<stdin> maybe if I used adept I'd have noticed that bug :p
<BirthdayHobbsee> it's all a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/adept/+bug/121456 again
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121456 in adept "Adept couldn't open debtags database" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<bsundsrud> i saw when it wanted to remove all that stuff, and waited it out
<bsundsrud> so it luckily didn't remove my apt
<BirthdayHobbsee> you dotn want to remove apt
<bsundsrud> oh i know
<BirthdayHobbsee> if you remove apt, all you're left with, in packaging sense, is dpkg
<BirthdayHobbsee> bsundsrud: any idea when this broke?
<BirthdayHobbsee> oh, the 20th
<bsundsrud> well, i did the update yesterday, then when i tried to load adept to install some stuff today, it gave me the error
* BirthdayHobbsee tiptoes through the tulips....
<BirthdayHobbsee> come on problem upload, expose yoruself.
<BirthdayHobbsee> bsundsrud: erm...you say it wanted to remove your apt?
<BirthdayHobbsee> what date was this on?
<bsundsrud> this was a few weeks ago
<bsundsrud> but i didnt update until it wasnt going to do that
<BirthdayHobbsee> ah right, so this wasnt recent
<bsundsrud> nope
<BirthdayHobbsee> (good)
<bsundsrud> haha
<bsundsrud> well i'll just update via command line for a couple days and hope they fix the DB problem
<bsundsrud> and watch that bug
<BirthdayHobbsee> hmmm.  i actually have no idea where to even *start* looking at what's broken there.
<bsundsrud> yeah
<BirthdayHobbsee> yeah, we'll get it fixed, no question.
<bsundsrud> although i notice there are lock files that dont get deleted in /var/lib/{dpkg|apt/lists}
<stdin> the normally don't get deleted, just locked when in use
<bsundsrud> ah ok
<BirthdayHobbsee> oh, hang on...
<bsundsrud> well then i have no clues for you
<BirthdayHobbsee>      adept | 2.1.2ubuntu28 |         gutsy | all
<BirthdayHobbsee>      adept | 2.1.3ubuntu1 |         gutsy | source
<bsundsrud> so new version soon?
<BirthdayHobbsee> ahh, now i have a place to start looking
<BirthdayHobbsee> it's in depwait, waiting on libapt-front-dev
<bsundsrud> ok
<BirthdayHobbsee> libapt-front-dev (>= 0.4.0) in fact
<bsundsrud> well, thanks. i gotta run
<BirthdayHobbsee> bug #423736.
<BirthdayHobbsee> debian bug #423736.
<ubotu> Debian bug 423736 in adept "adept: FTBFS: i386: libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libtdb.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libtdb.la'" [Serious,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/423736
<bsundsrud> ah
<stdin> changelog for 2.1.2ubuntu27 says "* Recompile on new apt and to remove references to libtdb.la"
<BirthdayHobbsee> stdin: no, we've merged from debian again
* BirthdayHobbsee is currently looking into it
<stdin> ooh
<bsundsrud> thanks again
<BirthdayHobbsee> stdin: the binary hasnt built for the new adept, because it's in DEPWAIT
<BirthdayHobbsee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/2.1.3ubuntu1/+build/357133
<BirthdayHobbsee> and the newer version fo that package isnt there, due to...
<BirthdayHobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison libapt-front-dev
<BirthdayHobbsee> libapt-front-dev | 0.3.12ubuntu3 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/main Packages
<BirthdayHobbsee> libapt-front-dev | 0.3.12ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<BirthdayHobbsee> libapt-front | 0.4.0-0.1ubuntu1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/main Sources
<BirthdayHobbsee> libapt-front | 0.4.0-0.1ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources
<BirthdayHobbsee> so that binary didnt build either
<BirthdayHobbsee> right, so there's no build dep on debtags, and our debtags may be too old as well
<BirthdayHobbsee> debian bug #392794.
<ubotu> Debian bug 392794 in libapt-front-dev "libapt-front-dev: debtags patch file can not be saved" [Important,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/392794
<stdin> sounds like that's going to be fun to sort out
<BirthdayHobbsee> shouldnt be too hard.
<stdin> pita tho :p
<BirthdayHobbsee> i mean, all it is is getting libapt-front to build, then getting a giveback on the adept
<BirthdayHobbsee> if libapt-front is just missing a build-dep on debtags, that's easy to fix.
* BirthdayHobbsee is just wondering about upgrading the version of debtags too
<BirthdayHobbsee> oh neat, we're already at it
<BirthdayHobbsee> stdin: really not that hard
<BirthdayHobbsee> stdin: fixed.
<stdin> nice :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<BirthdayHobbsee>   libapt-front_0.4.0-0.1ubuntu2.dsc: done.
<BirthdayHobbsee>   libapt-front_0.4.0-0.1ubuntu2.tar.gz:
<BirthdayHobbsee> unfortunately, i cant trigger that rebuild, so will have to wait.
<stdin> I can go back to my C++ book now and wait for the rebuild:D
<BirthdayHobbsee>   libapt-front_0.4.0-0.1ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<BirthdayHobbsee> Successfully uploaded packages.
<BirthdayHobbsee> Not running dinstall.
<BirthdayHobbsee> now as for if, and how that built in debian, i've no idea.
<BirthdayHobbsee> oh, it's a manual depwait
<fdoving> grr.. our dolphin package is actually d3lphin, which is using /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/, my umountwrapper does not handle that.. yet.
<Tm_P> son!
<Tm_P> hmm, I would love to see mobile friendly version ov launchpad
<Tm_P> s/ov/of/
<rbrunhuber> Tm_P: +1
<TheInfinity> Tm_P: they are not so fast, it also took ages to make it compatible with opera ;)
<Tm_P> yu
<Tm_P> I have opera mobile and IE mobile only
<Tm_P> so, err
<TheInfinity> the non mobile opera is supported since spring this year
<TheInfinity> dont know about the mobile version
<rbrunhuber> TheInfinity: so big differences? Nokia Series 60 devices should be easy, because they use a browser derived from webkit/konqueror
<TheInfinity> dont know, i have no opera mobile - my mobile has no internet acces
<TheInfinity> +s
<Tm_P> (:
<Tm_P> wlan <3
<TheInfinity> i have a mobile to phone and to send / recive sms
<TheInfinity> no cam, no internet set up, ... :)
<Tm_P> TheInfinity: same here, except its my internet connection for pda too
<rbrunhuber> Was the same here until I got a bakingtray shaped E61 with exchange active sync. No I'm totally addicted to this shit.
<Tm_P> rbrunhuber: hrr, exchange
<ScottK> Up until the new LP Beta U/I LP worked reasonably well on my Treo.  No more.
<Tm_P> hm
<rbrunhuber> Tm_P: Working for a mainly windows company.
<rbrunhuber> Tm_P:  So our whole groupware things are exchange based. That's live.
<Tm_P>   I'm jealous
<Tm_P> I'm trapped to exchange without exchange
<rbrunhuber> Tm_P: He who pays the piper, calls the tune :-)
<Tm_P> well, too late to realise etc
<Tm_P> rbrunhuber: maybe uni has exchange, that would help for a moment
<rbrunhuber> Tm_P: what do you mean?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Ping!
<Tm_P> i mean, its possible that university im going next month has exchange service for me to use so i dont need bad substitutes
<Tm_P> rbrunhuber: like this: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/syncflow.png
<rbrunhuber> Tm_P: I hope opensync will get really cool and openmoko too.
<Tm_P> yu
<nixternal> howdy
<imbrandon> ...
<nixternal> wasabi mr brandon
<imbrandon> not much, just got home from church
<imbrandon> u?
<nixternal> not a whole lot..getting ready to go meet Phil Rodriguez from KDE for lunch
<imbrandon> nice
<nixternal> I do my church stuff on Saturday nights..that way there I don't have to wake up early on Sunday :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<nixternal> which I was supposed to wake up early for our LUG meeting, and that didn't go as planned
<nixternal> my alarm went off at 8, but I didn't :)
<imbrandon> lug meeting in the AM ?
<imbrandon> wow
<nixternal> 10am to 4pm
<imbrandon> most i've been to have been in the eve
<nixternal> I woke up at 10am
<nixternal> have to meet Phil at Fermi Lab at 12pm...so I wasn't going to make it
<nixternal> oh well, I can miss one I guess...it is my first miss in about 3 years I think
<nixternal> so I take it you didn't get out to Ubuntu $$$$LIve :)
<imbrandon> i'm on my way here in a bit to get on the place
<imbrandon> plane*
<imbrandon> nixternal, yea i had it spronsored by orileys
<imbrandon> so it dident cost me anything ( well not much, only food etc )
<DaSkreech> Kinda funky
<DaSkreech> If I go to cdimages.ubuntu.com there are only DVD images on it
<lontra> anyone know where the configuration for kmilo resides?  my multimedia keys are little whacked
<fdoving> so, i've got a positive comment on the MIR page for kio-umountwrapper, what's next?
<ScottK> fdoving: From who?
<fdoving> Riddell: looks like kio-umountwrapper is approved, according to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionProcess the submitter should take teh responsibility for adding the package to the seeds. could you fix that?
<fdoving> ScottK: iwj. and i found the wikis describing the process.
<ScottK> fdoving: It's approved.  See where it is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<fdoving> i found it.
<ScottK> fdoving: Now it something in Main needs to depend on it.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Yeah.  Riddell's the one for that.
<fdoving> or hobbsee.
<fdoving> .. i think she did some seed stuff too.
<ScottK> I think so.
<fdoving> ScottK: got universe upload rights?
<ScottK> Yes
<fdoving> could you please fetch kio-umountwrapper from: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/archive/gutsy/ and upload it ?
* ScottK looks
<fdoving> added d3lphin support.
<fdoving> which is basically 5 lines in the postrm/preinst files.
<fdoving> i could do an debdiff.
<ScottK> Should be fine.
<fdoving> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kioumw.u1-u2.debdiff
<fdoving> thanks :)
<ScottK> You've tested that this actually works, right?
<ScottK> fdoving: ^^^^
<fdoving> ScottK: no, hang on, i'll do it. might even add another fix while i'm at it. if you haven't uploaded yet.
<ScottK> No  I haven't
<ScottK> fdoving: There are also lintian warnings about lack of DEBHELPER tokens in preinst and postrm
<fdoving> ohwell.
<ScottK> Gotta run.  If you still need an upload later, let me know.
<ScottK> fdoving: You might also change maintainer to Ubuntu Core Developers since it's going into main...
<ScottK> ryanakca: Bug #127630
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127630 in ebox "Can not install Ebox on Gutsy tribe 3 server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127630
* ryanakca looks
<ryanakca> what's ebox?
<ScottK> Isn't that the server package you were updating for the Kubuntu server?
<ryanakca> no, that was egroupware
<ScottK> Ah.  Nevermind.   Sorry for the disturbance.
<ryanakca> which I haven't worked on since Thursday (Bagpipe competitions) :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-14
<vorian> JontheEchidna: plasmoid-wifi reviewed
<JontheEchidna> vorian: plasmoid-wifi reuploaded
<vorian> thanks JontheEchidna :)
<JontheEchidna> yw
<vorian> cdbs
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i want you to write that 100 time
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<JontheEchidna> plasmoid-am4rok?
<vorian> and previewer
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I was told by another motu that it was better just to license the package under the "GPL" so that it wouldn't have to be re-done when another version came around
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=toggle-compositing
<vorian> JontheEchidna: nice work on plasmoid-weather
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<vorian> JontheEchidna: there is a readable source for a watch file with plasmoid-wifi
<JontheEchidna> what's a watch file?
<vorian> :O
<JontheEchidna> >.>
<vorian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/DebianWatch
<vorian> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27185/
<JontheEchidna> handy!
<vorian> quite
<JontheEchidna> Ok, I reuploaded plasmoid-am4rok
<JontheEchidna> oh, hasn't hit revu yet
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<vorian> still needs the copying file from upstream
<vorian> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/stats.html
<JontheEchidna> ah, that one too? damn
<vorian> aye
<JontheEchidna> vorian: Would something like this be good:
<JontheEchidna> Hello,
<JontheEchidna> I am packaging the plasma-am4rok plasmoid for Kubuntu so that it can be installed in the next release, Kubuntu 8.10 codename Intrepid Ibex. To package this (K)Ubuntu and Debian require the upstream project to include a copy of the GPL that the software is licensed under. (The GPL-2 in this case.) This is usually in the form of a file in the root of the source tree simply called "COPYING".
<JontheEchidna> I am attaching a copy of the COPYING file for your convenience.
<JontheEchidna> Thank you, and we look forward to seeing plasma-am4rok in the next Kubuntu release. (Love the plasmoid, btw. It's very handy ;))
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> meant that to be a pastebin link
<vorian> sounds great :)
<JontheEchidna> good, cuz I already sent it. :P
<vorian> haha
<vorian> are those the only plasmoids not in kubuntu already?
<JontheEchidna> I think the only plasmoids we have are the ones included in kdebase and kdeplasmoids
<JontheEchidna> which was renamed to kdeplasma-addons
<vorian> wow, there's a blue million on kde-look
<JontheEchidna> most of the cool ones aren't 4.1 api'd yet. (emailnotify, toggle-compositing, coremoid)
<vorian> i like previewer, that's gonna come in handy
<JontheEchidna> ok, I just need to re-up plasmoid-wifi with the watch file
<vorian> excellent :)
<vorian> oh, does quicklaunch work?
 * vorian checks
<JontheEchidna> pretty much anything after the euro 2008 league table update-wise shouldn't work afaik
<vorian> meh
<DaskreeCh> vorian: What's a blue million?
<vorian> just some hick slang
<JontheEchidna> "fscking big amount" of plasmids
<vorian> for a lot
<vorian> or that ^.^
<DaskreeCh> Has the plasmoids API been locked down yet?
<JontheEchidna> DaskreeCh: Pretty much
<JontheEchidna> I think any more changes will be small changes/new API functions
<JontheEchidna> Might want to ask #plasma on that to be sure though
<JontheEchidna> Once the plasmoids get uploaded to Intrepid can we backport them to the kde4-members ppa?
<DaskreeCh> Will the Notify plasmoid ship?
<DaskreeCh> Everyone keeps telling me to use that one :-)
<JontheEchidna> I think it's still in playground... :(
<JontheEchidna> So is the cia.vc applet :(
<JontheEchidna> That was the one I really wanted to see for 4.1
<JontheEchidna> vorian: plasmoid-wifi is reuploaded
<vorian> danke
 * vorian is secretly building system-status
<DaskreeCh> Will they be allowed to move for a 4.1.x update?
<JontheEchidna> kil8n.thatlanguagewhichdankeisin(you're welcome)
<vorian> ha!
<JontheEchidna> de, I'm guessing?
<vorian> from what i've gathered
<DaskreeCh> danke is nl isn't it?
<vorian> ja
<JontheEchidna> thankstr = kil8n.nl("you're welcome") <- proper python
<JontheEchidna> self.QLabel.setText(thankstr)
<vorian> haha
<vorian> oooh, shiny
 * JontheEchidna packages quick access
<JontheEchidna> oh cool, tar.gz and correct directory naming conventions
<JontheEchidna> vorian: Are we going with a plasmoid- prefix or a -plasmoid suffix?
<vorian> I used a prefix
<vorian> for system-whatchamacallit
<vorian> plasmoid-system-whatchamacallit
<JontheEchidna> oh, because the bug description on the dupe checker had -plasmoid at the end
<vorian> then, someone can just apt-get install plasmoid-*
<vorian> hmm
<DaskreeCh> Are we going to have virtual packages that group them ?
<vorian> +1, we should
<vorian> kubuntu-plasma-extras
<vorian> or something of the like
<JontheEchidna> we should bring this up at the next meeting
 * JontheEchidna has already marked plasma discussion on the agenda
<JontheEchidna> Are we going to go beyond the kdebase plasmoids for a base install of kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> 'cuz it would be nice if we could offer a few extra ones
<JontheEchidna> maybe the best from kdeplasmoids and the best from kubuntu-plasma-extras or whatever
<JontheEchidna> heh, I guess we should discuss that at the meeting too
<DaskreeCh> The default Plasmoids?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, default ones that would come with a base Kubuntu install
<JontheEchidna> Maybe at least we could put a tip in the release announcement recommending that people install kdeplasmoids and the kubuntu-extra-plasma module
 * DaskreeCh chuckles
<DaskreeCh> you mean install a plasmoid-not-found :)
<flaccid>  in the KubuntuIntrepidDefaults it has "In System Settings, move the Advanced items to the bottom of the main page, and remove the tabs. Use smaller text and enable word wrap. " <-- what is the benefit/point of this?
<JontheEchidna> :o shiny!
<DaskreeCh> Word wrap is awesome what are you talking about?
<JontheEchidna> omg <3 quickaccess
<flaccid> i actually talking about the removal of the advanced tab part
<vorian> JontheEchidna: it's nice eh?
<JontheEchidna> shiny! plus animate-y!
<vorian> is that pirate speak!
<flaccid> just that in the blue print it was not to modify something kde unless it has a benefit. i don't see what benefit removing advanced tab could do
<JontheEchidna> what's that command that finds missing depends?
<vorian> the apt-command?
<vorian> apt-get build-dep
<JontheEchidna> oh damn, that would only work for existing packages
 * JontheEchidna mutters
<vorian> there's also get-build-deps in ubuntu-dev-tools
<JontheEchidna> hmm, that seems to only help if you know all the build-deps
<DaskreeCh> flaccid: That's actually on the books to be done?
<JontheEchidna> apt-file to the rescue!
<vorian> JontheEchidna: what are you looking at?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: need to package quickaccess, needs some extra build-deps
<vorian> ic
<JontheEchidna> konq_operations.h <- apt-file should fine the package that that's in
<flaccid> DaskreeCh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidDefaults
<JontheEchidna> will have to do tomorrow though, bbl
<Jucato> flaccid: imho it should have never been there in the first place... but usability takes precedence over me :)
<DaskreeCh> flaccid: A folderview for desktop by default :)
<flaccid> Jucato: hehe yeah. the fact is that advanced gives context and only more and more things are going to be added to system settings, so yeah you are right its a useability thing
<flaccid> where do these decisions come from?
<DaskreeCh> Meetings i would suspect
<DaskreeCh> I think that I don't really care about the basic Vs advanced stuff
<DaskreeCh> I just want search fixed
<flaccid> i think its important to specify reasons in blue prints especially when you say "Keep close to KDE 4, only change when a definite benefit."
<DaskreeCh> When I search show me hits from both tabs
<flaccid> ah dang
<Jucato> DaskreeCh: without showing how many hits in which tab right? (KDE 4.1 I presume)
<Jucato> flaccid: I'm sure it's TBH still. be present in the next meeting and raise it up or put it in the agenda
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> TBD
 * DaskreeCh shrugs. I've offered lots of suggestions for System settings
 * Jucato gets his acronyms kmixed up
<Jucato> DaskreeCh: sure.. but suggestions are nothing if no one's there to do the dirty work :)
<flaccid> tbh?
<DaskreeCh> Jucato: well not really if suggestions get a good idea or thumbs up then that's better than I dunno putting tabs on a movie player or soemthing
<DaskreeCh> flaccid: TBD
<Jucato> DaskreeCh: sarcasm :)
<DaskreeCh> Jucato: :)
<flaccid> tbd?
<DaskreeCh> Yeah but most of my suggestions instantly start two camps
<Jucato> flaccid: To Be Discussed
<DaskreeCh> The Search thing I haven't found anyone to speak against you
<Jucato> DaskreeCh: any suggestion always starts 2 camps: the "yes" and the "no"
<DaskreeCh> I mean it
<DaskreeCh> s/you/it/
<flaccid> nw
<vorian> NCommander: see topic (todo)
<vorian> :)
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> mind readers
<NCommander> O_o;
<imbrandon> ;)
<vorian> haha
<vorian> hiya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya vorian , hows it goin
<vorian> good good
<vorian> trying to justify setting the thermostat at 70
<imbrandon> heh
<NCommander> vorian, your teams package doesn't seem so hot :-/
<NCommander> I'd be glad to work on syncing/merging/FTBFS's
<Jucato> whoa! hello imbrandon! :)
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<vorian> NCommander: great :)
<Jucato> imbrandon: how's it going? haven't seen you in quite a while (again) :)
<NCommander> vorian, point me to your package lists ;-)
<imbrandon> i'm arround and such, i just grow tired of IRC at times
<Jucato> who doesn't? :)
<Jucato> um.. maybe those who go to IRC to find dates :)
<imbrandon> lol
<vorian> they are with the list you've already been working with :)
<imbrandon> NCommander, baby steps :)
<NCommander> aka the general FTBFS list?
<vorian> yes, if you like fixing the FTBFS (which is awesome)
<NCommander> I love fixing FTBFS
<NCommander> <-- *m68k Debian porter*
<NCommander> I'm trying to figure out why kdepim FTBFS
<imbrandon> ahh the m68k, patients too , lol
<NCommander> imbrandon, not really. I overclocked the hardware, dropped ccache and distcc under the hood
<imbrandon> ahh
<NCommander> ^_^
<NCommander> Is anyone actively working on the kdepim FTBFS
<imbrandon> likely not, esp if its ubuntu specific
<imbrandon> not debian also
<NCommander> Well, assuming its not a buildd specific issue
<NCommander> It looks like the rules file is buggered up
<NCommander> vorian, if you can point me to someone who has sparc/ia64 hardware and is willing to give a non-MOTU SSH access, I can also work on the other kde failures on those architectures
<imbrandon> NCommander, about sparc you might speak with sirtart , we have a sparc box in the ubuntuwire network but i'm not sure about non-motu access , are you a dd?
<NCommander> imbrandon, working on becoming on
<NCommander> My application stuck in limbo
<imbrandon> ahh well chances are slim as we use LP to auth but you can ask
<NCommander> nah, its alright
<NCommander> QEMU has sparc support
<imbrandon> ;)
<NCommander> It's probably painful, but I can probably use its user-emulation to run a sparc chroot
<imbrandon> try scratchbox
<imbrandon> its nice for things like that
<imbrandon> it uses qemu to compile/run cross env's
<imbrandon> http://www.scratchbox.org/
<NCommander> Doesn't support sparc
<imbrandon> mostly ARM cenetered but will work for anything gcc supports
<imbrandon> i use it for mipsel and ppc
<NCommander> I know there is a way to hook qemu right into the linux kernel
<NCommander> SO sparc binaries can just be run
<NCommander> hence I can just debootstrap the sparc port
<imbrandon> yea, binfmt, thats what scratchbox does, it just takes alot of the config care of for you
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Awesome
<NCommander> DOes it handle the creation of the sparc toolchain
<NCommander> Or do I need to build that my self
<imbrandon> it has some of it strapped i tihnk but then you likely need to rebuild sdome of it
<imbrandon> i did for ppc
<NCommander> it seems their APT repo is broken
<NCommander> yeah, KDE and sparc don't have any love ATM
<DaskreeCh> Didn't Sparc GIVE KDE a server
<DaskreeCh> cause of love and to get some love? :)
<NCommander> rofl
<NCommander> SPeaking of scratchbox
<NCommander> It doesn't appear to support AMD64 as a host ;.;
<flaccid> where is the meeting schedule?
<imbrandon> NCommander, huh ?
<imbrandon> quote "SB2 is totally distribution neutral. I develop it currently on Fedora 8 using Debian/sid as a build tool distribution. It's known to work at least on Debian, Ubuntu, Gentoo and Fedora. Both x86 and amd64 architectures are supported. PPC host support is possible, but not planned. Mac OS X is a potential platform as well, if you're interested in hacking on that, please contact lle at rahina dot org."
<vorian> flaccid: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<NCommander> So not the current release which is still 1.x
<flaccid> that system settings advanced thing is in the Todo
<flaccid> thanks vorian. and congrats on motu
<imbrandon> NCommander, 1.x is dead, been so for ages, use 2.x
<vorian> thanks :)
<flaccid> np!
<NCommander> ah
<imbrandon> NCommander, kinda funny, wanna use new hardware ( amd64 ) with old software ( 1.x ) heh
<NCommander> well, right now, I'm building kdepim
<flaccid> next meeting seems to have already passed
<NCommander> I think I see a quick fix for getting it to build, but its probably not the right one, then I'll attack it working on lintian issues
<nixternal> yo yo
<Daskreech> yo yo
 * imbrandon hides
<Daskreech> I was calling you last night
<nixternal> you better hide!
 * Daskreech hides that hide
<nixternal> I dropped my phone in the toilet :P
<imbrandon> heya nix msg me
<imbrandon> lol
<Daskreech> imbrandon: That's what I was goinna say!!
<vorian> nixternal: you dropped your brand-spanking-new iphone it the jon?
 * vorian runs
<NCommander> vorian, mind if I ask you a packaging question
<NCommander> (I'm not sure how best to handle this, so I need some advice)
<vorian> i'll give it a shot
<flaccid> when is the next meeting?
<vorian> rocksndiamonds
<NCommander> vorian, as you know dh_shlibdeps generated the dependencies via ${shlibs:Depends}
<NCommander> How do you handle it that when you have a split package (like kdepim) that one of those shared libraries is built by the same source package, but a different binary package
<NCommander> (aka, libkdepim is built, and then another binary package depends on it from the same source; its that issue that breaks dh_shlibdeps)
 * NCommander smells vorian's brain melting
<flaccid> i got d/c. when is the next meeting?
<vorian> NCommander: which binary is required for build-deps? i'm not seeing that in kdepim
<nixternal> buck cherry rocks!
<vorian> wha!
<NCommander> libkdepim1-dev
<NCommander> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/libkdepim1-dev/filelist
<flaccid> there is no meeting date  yet?
<NCommander> kdepim-dev depends on libkdepim1
<nixternal> flaccid: not yet that I know of
<vorian> flaccid: not that i know of
<vorian> ha
<flaccid> no worries then
<NCommander> Both are built from kdepim
<flaccid> can we set one?
<nixternal> need to ask the community manager's approval though
<NCommander> dh_shlibdeps seems to blow it up in this case
<flaccid> nixternal: JR ?
<NCommander> *blow up in this
<nixternal> flaccid: no, me :P
<NCommander> vorian, I could have it ignore the plugin shared library, and explicately set that dependnecy
<nixternal> but yes, we would need JR as well too see when he is avail
<flaccid> rightio
<flaccid> has artwork in default settings been talked about anywhere?
<nixternal> NCommander: what is the issue you are seeing with kdepim now?
<nixternal> to lazy to scroll up :)
<NCommander> nixternal, FTBFS because dh_shlibdeps blows itself up
<NCommander> kdepim-dev depends on libkdepim1
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27209/ build deps for kdepim source
<NCommander> both are built from the same source package
<NCommander> It seems dh_shlibsdep can't handle this properly
<nixternal> what is the error that causes it to ftbfs?
<NCommander> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libkdepim.so.4 needed by debian/kdepim-dev/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/designer/kdepimwidgets.so (its RPATH is '').
<nixternal> NCommander: that shouldn't be the issue, as a lot of things depends on others from the same package
<NCommander> Well, I'm going to try setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH via the command line option
<nixternal> hrmm, thought we weren't using RPATH
<NCommander> but the man page says that shouldn't be required
<NCommander> So if that fails, I just want to have a backup plan on deck (I already figured out how to set the required flags through cdbs ;-), just a matter of updating the rules file, making sure it doesnt FTBFS with pbuilder, then nag vorian to sponsor)
<vorian> I can't sponsor packages in main, sorry
<NCommander> d'oh
 * vorian is just a little tike
<NCommander> WHos' teh KDE main guru?
<yuriy> you want THE guru?
<vorian> when you have a fix, subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<NCommander> I find finding sponsors on IRC much more effective ;-)
<vorian> I bet they don't see it that way ^.^
 * NCommander is smited
 * nixternal agrees with vorian :)
<vorian> NCommander: the work-flow is really much more efficient on lp
<NCommander> Heh
<NCommander> well, I'll have it soon
<NCommander> It'll be my second package getting patched in main
<vorian> excellent :)
 * nixternal wonders why kdepim is failing now and hasn't before with that config
 * nixternal wonders if everything has been pushed to main
<vorian> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15968572/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.kdepim_4%3A4.0.83-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> kdepim and libkdepim-dev aren't from the same package
<nixternal> libkdepim-dev should be in the kdepimlibs package
<nixternal> that has to be in main, because kdebase relies on it as well
 * NCommander is lost
<NCommander> nixternal, libkdepim4 is built from the intrepid kdepim source package
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I would think that was in the kdepimlibs package
<NCommander> I don't even see a kdepimlibs pacakge
<nixternal> !info kdepimlibs intrepid
<ubottu> Package kdepimlibs does not exist in intrepid
<nixternal> !info kde4pimlibs intrepid
<ubottu> Package kde4pimlibs does not exist in intrepid
<nixternal> hrmm
 * NCommander runs apt-get update on nixternal's brain
<nixternal> !info kdepimlibs5 intrepid
<ubottu> kdepimlibs5 (source: kdepimlibs): core libraries for KDE PIM 4 applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2401 kB, installed size 6892 kB
<nixternal> there it is
<NCommander> "is optional"
<nixternal> ya, but everything kde* pretty much build-deps on it
<vorian> NCommander is correct, libkdepim4 is a binary in kdepim
<nixternal> optional as in it doesn't need to be installed on the system for typical use
<NCommander> nixternal, this library still being built out of kdepim
<NCommander> (at least, the build logs tell me that)
<NCommander> So very strange
<nixternal> ya, haven't looked at it in a while
<nixternal> might be forgetting something
<nixternal> but I built kdepim just recently and had no problems
<nixternal> could be a cmake issue, who knows
<NCommander> it builds fine on amd64
<nixternal> w/o building it I wouldn't know
<NCommander> nixternal, it builds fine without issue
<NCommander> Its debhelper thats causing the FTBFS
<nixternal> why is debhelper causing it?
<NCommander> It runs dh_shlibsdep to determine shlibs dependencies
<NCommander> But it doesn't setup LD_LIBRARY_PATH via the proper option to let it find libkdepim
<yuriy> Hug day Tuesday! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080715
<nixternal> g'nite!
<vorian> nn
* yuriy changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams | 8.04.1 released | Hug Day Tuesday! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080715 | Congratulations vorian! our newest MOTU member!!!
<genii> Is kdesudo currently broken in 4.1 ?
<pasal103> why rss plasmoid is not included in intrepid?
<pasal103> where can i find one?
<pasal103> and I can't find dictionary plasmoid as well
<pasal103> i believe those 2 used to be default plasmoids
<Riddell> morning all
<Riddell> what did I miss?
<Hobbsee> Riddell!
<Tm_T> Riddell: you did miss me ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you package anything from 4.0.98?
<Riddell> ping
<Hobbsee> pong
<genii> pong is an old atari game. It's what used to be considered "fun"!
<Riddelll> how do people ever manage without a screen session?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they use an irc proxy.
<Riddell> I guess a working network manager would help
<jussio1> Riddell: Quassel!
<Jucato> Konvi
<Jucato> (what's the topic?)
<jussio1> Jucato: [07/14/08 12:09:35] < Riddelll> how do people ever manage without a screen session?
<Jucato> ah well.. Konvi!!
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> Konvi + Miau :P
<apachelogger> Arby, JontheEchidna: if you want to join the rc1 hardy backport fun, please poke Riddell
<Arby> I might be able to do some this evening. at work right now.
<Riddell> apachelogger: you renamed kdeplasma-applets back to kdeplasmoids?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> should I rename it?
<Riddell> we should follow upstream, who seems to have changed to kdeplasma-applets
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: binary packages as well?
<Riddell> yeah, guess so
<Jucato> kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> right
 * Riddell finds http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166451
<ubottu> KDE bug 166451 in general "kdeplasmoids was renamed to kdeplasma-addons" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll upload kde4libs and kdepimlibs to intrepid now
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> hi Xand3r, a whole bunch of new extragear tars are available if you're in a packaging mood :)
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx, but i am in the mood of sleeping
<vorian> i can get some tonight
<Riddell> Xand3r: go snooze!
<Riddell> vorian: groovy, poke me when you want them
<vorian> Riddell: go ahead and give some to me :)
<vorian> i need to upload k9copy too
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdeplasma-addons available
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> oh gosh, kdebindings doesn't build again :|
<vorian> if revu get's back online today, JontheEchidna has a few plasmoids that can prolly be uploaded
<vorian> Riddell: do you want to me add 'Replaces: *-kde4' on the affected packages?
<Riddell> vorian: yes, although I'd expect it to already be there for most
<Riddell> oh, we have a new website
<Riddell> when did that happen ryanakca?
<davmor2> Riddell: please play catchup it was in the UWN for crying out loud ;)
<jpds> Riddell: Yesterday or the day before that (I think)
<Riddell> I wonder how I edit it
<jpds> With the account you had on the test server?
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<JontheEchidna> More plasma goodness, revu pls: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=plasmoid-quickaccess
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> new website
<apachelogger> we defenitely should work on our promotion :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you mean?
<apachelogger> Riddell: launching a new website is a perfect reason to push out some intrepid progress promotion
<apachelogger> and vorian being motu
<apachelogger> stuff like that
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdebindings uploaded
<apachelogger> still only providing python
<Riddell> did you try others?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> smoke is still breaking
<ScottK> Speaking of promotion, someone really ought to do the MIR for guidance-power-manager.
<Riddell> oh well, I hear they're all at a meeting this week
<Riddell> it isn't in main already ScottK?
<Riddell> it shouldn't need a MIR, it's a port of code already in main
<Riddell> Filename: pool/main/g/guidance-power-manager/guidance-power-manager_4.0.83-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<Riddell> looks main to me
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Nevermind then.
<ScottK> I think we just need to change the maintainer on the next upload then.
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I created a script for l10n updates http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/updatel10n.rb
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's it do?
<apachelogger> apt-get source the current language pack
<apachelogger> copies the debian dir into the new source
<apachelogger> add changelog entry
<apachelogger> + updates standards-version
<apachelogger> debuild -S -sa
<apachelogger> moves diff, dsc, orig and changes to seperate upload directory
<Riddell> groovy
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thats sound nice
<Xand3r> in ruby?
<apachelogger> of course
<Xand3r> maybe i will learn that
<apachelogger> is there anything other than ruby? ;-)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: python
<apachelogger> sounds dangerous
<ScottK> There is everything other than Ruby.
 * JontheEchidna hasn't gotten his motu-reviewers digest for 2 days now :/
<Hobbsee> has anyone actually done any reviews?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: looks nice the script, so far i can say that, some times i know what you have written sometimes i have to guess
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: vorian did some yesterday
<Hobbsee> ah
<apachelogger> Xand3r: hm, where do you have to guess ... for example?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: lFile.split("-")[2]   the  "[2]"
<apachelogger> .split creates an array [2] access the 3rd value of that array
<apachelogger> split("-") on foo-bar-1.0 would create an array of ["foo","bar","1.0"]
<apachelogger> [2] access the "1.0"
<Xand3r> ?
<apachelogger> ?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: dont got it
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what?
<Xand3r> i have no clue what you wanna tell me
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what the [2] does :P
<Xand3r> i only see foo bar som singns
<Xand3r> and dont understand what you say
<apachelogger> I guess you don't know what an array is, right?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: for example and som logikal problems
<ryanakca> Riddell: I don't know, I was gone last week and I came back to a new website... it was before Friday
<ryanakca> Riddell: Everything has been running smoothly from what I can tell, a couple bugs have appeared but they've been fixed or are in the process of being fixed (we never had the old rss feed redirect to the new one and someone was complaining that Russia shouldn't be under Asia for downloads)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: could you comment your script? for a realy noob. maybe then i understand it
<ryanakca> Riddell: I also modified the contact page... people can now file the bugs on launchpad and if they have comments / other issues, they can email us
<jjesse> morning
 * ryanakca waves
 * jjesse waves back
<jjesse> wow haven't updated my intrepid VM in a long tim... 598 packages need upgraded
<jjesse> and 85 are newly installed
<hunger> jjesse: VMs are for wimps:-)
<jjesse> hunger: i live in vms... currenlty running 4
<hunger> jjesse: I am currently in the process of upgrading my main machine to intrepid:-)
 * hunger is on vacation and has time to fix the fallout;-)
<jjesse> ah my main machine is my work machine
<jjesse> so don't have time to screw with it
<hunger> The only annoyance (so far) is that cmake is broken, so I needed to build a version from source.
<nixternal> mornin'
<hunger> That is broken, too, but since I am lucky it still works for me, even though the debian rules file has broken build dependencies.
<jjesse> morning Nightrose
<jjesse> do
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<nixternal> you just called me a girly :P
<jjesse> you are girly
<nixternal> reduced fat turkey-bacon sammich from starbucks is the best!
<jjesse> sounds gross
<jjesse> you know they don't make anything fresh, just unfreeze it
 * Hobbsee should edit !nixternal?
<nixternal> oh no, to what?
<jjesse> reduced fat turkey-backon sammich from strbucks is the best
<Hobbsee> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Xand3r> ScottK: hi, i thought you hade backported screenie-qt?
<Hobbsee> adding the girly bit in there
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> Xand3r: I've asked for it, but an archive admin has to excute the actual backport.
<Xand3r> ScottK: hmm an archive admin? where are there, dont hide^^
<ScottK> Xand3r: It's generally considered polite just to wait for them to get to it unless it's particularly urgent.
 * hunger finds it pretty hard to update kde from hardy to intrepid:-|
<ScottK> The Tuesday archive admin is usually pretty good about doing backports.
<ScottK> ** Riddell **
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> ScottK: ah thought Riddell were only for main and univers, but archive admin means about all archive?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Xand3r> kk
<seele> ugh.. the first day back from vacation always sucks
<Riddell> seele: I'm feeling your pain
 * hunger wonders why he needs mysql-server-5.0 for kdesdk in intrepid.
<Riddell> hunger: akonadi I expect
<hunger> Riddell: That is using imap AFAIK.
 * seele shares a mutual hug with Riddell 
<seele> ugh.. there goes the phone
<hunger> Riddell: You are right though: Akonadi-server depends on mysql-server-5.0
<hunger> Hmm... how do I get aptitude to actually update kdebase to intrepid?
<hunger> Whenever I hit "go" it informs me that it had to resolve conflicts and cancels my selections:-/
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> hunger: he conflicts would be interesting really ;-)
<hunger> apachelogger: It does something now... insists on deinstalling digikam and koffice though.
<hunger> ... and it can not install khelpcenter4 either:-|
<apachelogger> hunger: you could use apt-get
<hunger> I'll just update and see what I can do to get digikam and koffice back and what I can do about khelpcenter4.
<rdieter> Riddell: ping (question: where to submit guidance-power-manager bugs?)  my issue; it fails to start when on battery (if on A/C, fine).
<Riddell> hmm, good question
<apachelogger> Xand3r: commented
<Riddell> rdieter: I've added a guidance-power-manager product to bugs.kde.org, see if you can report it there
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what?
<rdieter> Riddell: gotcha
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the script
<Xand3r> apachelogger you are great, where i can join your fan club
<Riddell> ooh ooh, I'll join
<apachelogger> hehe
 * apachelogger is flattered
<Xand3r> maybe i misuse launchpad for it
<rdieter> Riddell: I only found guidance - System Tools (or maybe I needed to wait?)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: still confusing^^
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I am not going to explain programming basics :P
<Riddell> rdieter: try now
<Riddell> seems I have to add a component
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hmm ok, it could also be the headache avoid thinking
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  what makes FileUtils.mv(gzTarball, origFile)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: rename according to debian naming scheme
<Xand3r> apachelogger: cool
<Xand3r> apachelogger: make it easyer for you^^
<rdieter> Riddell: good to go
<apachelogger> Xand3r: hm?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: maybe in german in the query?
<Jucato> ryanakca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5383749 your first critic :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: hurra
<ryanakca> Tm_T: ping, about the website in Konqueror?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: hi :)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: yes, I noticed some small render issues with Konqueror, known?
<ryanakca> Tm_T: about the purple lines on the side stopping and then resuming?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: mmm, stopping totally here I think
<ryanakca> Jucato: nice reply, thanks :) *wonders if he should ask they guy how he would have phrased it*
<apachelogger> ryanakca: http://www.kubuntu.org/support akademy pic b0rked
<Jucato> ryanakca: I just woke up when I read that... sort of went "wtf?!? O.o" :)
<ryanakca> Tm_T: Mind sticking a screenshot somewhere? (Possibly filing the first new bug for the new kubuntu.org, kubuntu-website project on LP?) :D
<Xand3r> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<ryanakca> apachelogger: thanks
<Xand3r> Nightrose: https://launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<Nightrose> Xand3r: haha
 * ryanakca scratches his head
<Tm_T> ryanakca: hmm, no, there is the edgelining in bottom I notice now, but in longer pages it stops at some point
<Tm_T> ryanakca: anyway: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kubuntu-org_01.png and 02
<ryanakca> apachelogger: looks like the picture got lost in the move...
<ryanakca> Riddell: would you have a copy of the Akademy 2005 picture laying around or can I cut it out of the page?
<Riddell> ryanakca: it can go
<Xand3r> i want for launchpad filterd html in the "hompage" field
<ryanakca> Tm_T: ouch, imho, 01 has a higher priority than 02?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: yes I think
<Tm_T> ryanakca: 02 is just cosmetic, I think
<Tm_T> 01 can be more in some cases
<apachelogger> Xand3r: haha
<apachelogger> groupies ftw
<Xand3r> apachelogger :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: got the link? join us
<JontheEchidna> ok!
<yuriy> Jucato: 2nd at least after me
<apachelogger> Riddell: l10n available ... however sr@latin is not packaged yet
<Jucato> yuriy: heheh.. I meant "critic" in an insulting way :)
 * apachelogger just hopes that kfm didn't eat some of the uploads ^_^
<JontheEchidna> anybody know what the deadubuntu team is?
<Riddell> apachelogger: why's that?
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~deadubuntuteam
 * JontheEchidna is an indirect member and he doesnt' know why
<apachelogger> Riddell: that sr@latin is not packaged?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: new language
<Riddell> mm, is it?
<apachelogger> well, not yet in the archives at least
<apachelogger> plus, apparently it's only desktop file stuff
<apachelogger> the other stuff is in sr itself
<apachelogger> which makes me wonder about the purpose of sr@latin really
<nixternal> Riddell: who is in charge of JeOS?
<apachelogger> anyway, gotta go
<Riddell> so it is
<Riddell> nixternal: server team
<nixternal> groovy..thanks
<Xand3r> Riddell: you said you would join a apachelogger fan club, now here is your chance^^ https://launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<nixternal> oh lord
<yuriy> please test patches for bug 241916 and bug 243683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241916 in kdebase "Kde help index creation fails due to dash incompatability" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243683 in kde4libs "paste function inserts double text" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243683
<Riddell> yuriy: people don't tend to test patches unless the compiled .debs are supplied
<Riddell> yuriy: you could upload to your PPA to test?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i missed you by a minute on saturday
<Artemis_Fowl> y. I noticed it afterwards in the logs
<Artemis_Fowl> so, you are back from holidays, right?
<seele> yep, finally
<seele> 8 days was too long to be with the future inlaws
<seele> i thought i was going to jump overboard on day 3
<Artemis_Fowl> :)
<Jucato> whoa hi seele! long time :)
<seele> Jucato: hihi.. it was only a week!
<seele> maybe 10 days because of the flight.. hmm
<seele> i havent blogged in a while either
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: anyway, how goes the config tool?
<Jucato> :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I haven't done much since you were gone either. but I have made a small to-ask-seele note
<seele> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I will ask you some questions then
<Jucato> seele: that's just how much I missed you :P
<Artemis_Fowl> concerning the last document you sent me
<Artemis_Fowl> so
<Artemis_Fowl> i changed the label for the entries screen to
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok.. what are your questions
<Artemis_Fowl> umm..GRUB Operating Systems
<seele> ok, that´s fine
<Artemis_Fowl> actually GRUB Operating Systems List
<seele> Entries just didn´t make sense and describe what was on the page very well
<Artemis_Fowl> next up
<Artemis_Fowl> you mention in the next slide to provide more info about automagic but only if it is being used.
<Artemis_Fowl> how am I supposed to do this?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ug, multiple mouse themes in kdebase-workspace, the artists should rediscover kdeartwork in my opinion
<seele> you mean the information in the UI or the check itself?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i remember some UIs using conditional messages which show errors or extra information in certain cases.. maybe a short message in italics if you notice the Automagic tags in the config file?  Otherwise put no information?
<seele> i dont know how hard that would be
<seele> does that make sense?
<Artemis_Fowl> y sure
<Artemis_Fowl> I am just not sure how to provide this "message in italics"
<Artemis_Fowl> using a message box?
<seele> uhm.. i dont know what the class names are unfortunately
<Artemis_Fowl> I mean a simple modal dialog with the info?
<seele> no not a dialog.. on the window itself
<seele> let me see if i can find an example
<Artemis_Fowl> y
<Artemis_Fowl> good
<seele> i´m in kde3 now, dunno if it´s the same in kde4, but look at System Settings -> Appearance -> Font Installer
<seele> see how it has a note in the window after the pane title
<seele> like that, except there shouldnt be a border there
 * seele probably needs to finish the system setting review at some point
<Artemis_Fowl> im on KDE 4.1 beta right now. could you provide a screenshot?
<JontheEchidna> ooh, new upstream release of kde-style-polyester
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yeah, one minute
<seele> sigh.. imageshack is so slow
<Riddell> yuriy: top graphage on planet
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: imageshack is taking too long, i emailed your af gmail account
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> got it
<Artemis_Fowl> providing some info this way would be very simple actually. but where could it fit? above the entry list?
<seele> yeah
<seele> below the bold text
<Artemis_Fowl> ok then. I'll do it someday soon. appended to my TODO list for this release
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: I have modifed the Automagic behaviour
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: internal movement in the Automagic list is allowed
<seele> ok good
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: and the buttons turn grey when trying to move an automagic entry out of the list
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: plus the y show a tooltip which currently contains dummy text just to see if it is working
<seele> ok.  i think that is probably our best option at the moment, but i'll be interested to see how user's do with it
<|Artemis_Fowl|> what text should the disabled buttons contain approximately?
<|Artemis_Fowl|> This entry can't be moved because it belongs to the Automagic List?
<|Artemis_Fowl|> something like this?
<seele> yes, that should be fine for now
<seele> it could be better, but it's something
<Riddell> guid nicht all
<|Artemis_Fowl|> ok. in another slide you mention if it is possible to have a separator in the entry list
<Riddell> apachelogger: I uploaded some stuff to kubuntu-members-kde4 but without versioned build-deps so it might need giving back if you happen to notice it
 * Riddell out
<seele> 'night Riddell
<|Artemis_Fowl|> guid nicht Riddell :)
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: the separator is somewhat difficult. I would have to do lots of custom stuff and I really dont think it would be worth that much effort
<Daskreech> Night
<seele> |Artemis_Fowl|: ok, we wont worry about it for now.. but i think it is worth looking in to for after the first release
<seele> i think it will help illustrate the differences in the list
<|Artemis_Fowl|> next up is the entry summary. you had some objections about emty checkboxes and alignment issues and I didnt really like the summary thing so I used the details widget used in the entry list ("Show Details") to show a summary of the entry
<|Artemis_Fowl|> -screenshot coming-
<|Artemis_Fowl|> http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1588262_jfsm3/KGRUBEditor53.png
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yes, that is fine
<seele> that is similar to the ubiquity summary
<Artemis_Fowl> y
<Artemis_Fowl> good
<seele> eek, phone.. keep on typing and i'll get to it eventually
<Artemis_Fowl> just a couple of things more
<Artemis_Fowl> if an entry is the first or last in the list
<Artemis_Fowl> the corresponding move arrow gets disabled. should I provide a tooltip there saying something like
<Artemis_Fowl> this is the top entry you obviously cannot move it?
<Artemis_Fowl> plus, you wanted a better makeactive description but I have no idea what to provide there other than the description I already provide
<Artemis_Fowl> I actually have no idea when makeactive should be used
<gnomefreak> why would i need dist-upgrade to update kdelibs5?
<Arby> apachelogger: what were you saying this morning about backports needed doing?
<jjesse> question just updated my intrepid vm and upon startup i'm seeting "no greeter widget plugin loaded.  Check the configuration"
<jjesse> any ideas?
<jjesse> there is an "OK" and when I click it, i'm dumped back to the text login
<Artemis_Fowl> check kdm
<jjesse> Artemis_Fowl: what am i looking for w/ kdm?
<jjesse> Artemis_Fowl: is it kdm-kde4 or should it just be kdm? for intrepid
<jjesse> Artemis_Fowl: what exactly should i be checking w/ KDM?
<jjesse> and is it kdm-kde4 or kdm now ?
<JontheEchidna> it should be kdm by now
<jjesse> hrm wonder if that was a problem, it was a dist-upgrade from hardy
<_Artemis_Fowl_> check if kdm is installed
<jjesse> failed to load wallpaper "/usr/lib/kde4/share/wallpapers/EOS/contents/images/1600x1200.jpg
<jjesse> sudo apt-get install kdm will remove kdm-kde4
<_Artemis_Fowl_> you have KDE4 installed, right?
<jjesse> yeah it was an upgrade from hardy-remix
<_Artemis_Fowl_> what's the state of kdm-kde4? installed?
<jjesse> yes it was installed and is now removing when i install kdm
<_Artemis_Fowl_> dont
<_Artemis_Fowl_> we need kdm-kde4
<_Artemis_Fowl_> i personally would just "sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm-kde4"
<_Artemis_Fowl_> but im no xpert
<jjesse> interesting
<jjesse> now kdm-kde4 is now broken or not fully installed
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: unfortunately I have to go. we'll talk about the above issues tomorrow
<apachelogger> Arby: Riddell was starting to backport the packages for hardy earlier on
<apachelogger> I don't know how far he got though
<Arby> ok, he's gone now so it'll have to wait
<Arby> anything else need doing?
 * JontheEchidna is also free for a bit
<apachelogger> Arby: do you have anything up on revu?
<Arby> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Arby: you could revu JontheEchidna's plasmoid uploads
<Arby> apachelogger: how do I do a review?
<JontheEchidna> Ooh, yeah. I packaged a new one this morning that still needs to be reviewed
<Arby> is it documented somewhere
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=plasmoid-quickaccess
<JontheEchidna> Just be sure to run kbuildsycoca4 after installing it so it shows up in the add widgets list
<apachelogger> Arby: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews
<apachelogger> hm, quite long description
<Arby> I thought reviews were only done by motu anyway?
<apachelogger> well, only motus can advocate
<apachelogger> but reviewing is now possible for everyone with revu account
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: What happens after my packages get advocated?
<Arby> better get one of those first then
<apachelogger> Arby: did you ever upload to revu?
<Arby> no
<Arby> never used it at all
<apachelogger> indeed then you first need an account :)
<apachelogger> see ubuntu wiki page about REVU
<Arby> looking now
<seele> Artemis: re: first item of a list doesn't need a tooltip
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 2 advocates are necessary, then a motu uploads the package ... which gets stuck in new queue, considering it s a new one, then an archive admins checks that licensing is ok (i.e. all necessary licenses are available and the source files have a proper license header, and of course whether it links against stuff it should link against ... e.g GPL software linked against openssl)
<seele> Artemis: should we just remove the makeactive option since we don't know what it does?  and just leave it as whatever default
<JontheEchidna> ooh, lots happens once it gets advocated...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if the archive admin is happy, they give their ok for publishing .. packages gets built
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> if they are not - the package gets rejected and you have to take care that the issues get resolved
<apachelogger> then everything starts from the beginning
<JontheEchidna> Currently I'm waiting on two plasmoids for including the GPL
<JontheEchidna> I'v ehad good luck in the past with resolving licensing with plasmoids, so hopefully it shouldn't take long
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are they part of playgorund in svn?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: one of them might be
<JontheEchidna> plasmoid-previewer
<JontheEchidna> I don't think the amarok controller one is
 * JontheEchidna checks
<JontheEchidna> yup, previewer is in playground
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is actually wondering how they do releases from playground at all
<apachelogger> ryanakca: http://www.kubuntu-tr.org/ ends up in the big commercial void
<Arby> apachelogger: question time
<Arby> apachelogger: 1. what is a Elgamal key?
<Arby> 2. it seems I can only get a password if I upload something, since I have nothing to upload this is a problem
<apachelogger> Arby: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ElGamal_encryption
<apachelogger> Arby: true
<Arby> is there a way around this?
<apachelogger> Arby: you could talk to a revu admin
<apachelogger> or just give feedback on irc
<Arby> that I can do
<Daskreech> hi taupter
<taupter> Daskreech: Heya
<Arby> ok having read the wiki pages I don't think I know enough to do reviews, sorry
<apachelogger> Arby: you know how packaging works, right?
<jpds> Arby: You require a revu admin?
<Arby> apachelogger: I know how to build them, but nothing about licensing and poilicy etc
<apachelogger> Arby: well, revu what you feel able to revu ;-)
<Arby> jpds: no, apachelogger is trying to teach me how to do it
 * apachelogger hands jpds a cookie
<jpds> Arby: Ah, you _have_ to upload a package to get an account and thus a password.
 * jpds takes apachelogger's cookie.
<Arby> jpds: so I've jsut discovered
 * apachelogger points out that Arby should grab some stuff from kde-apps an get packaging 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Arby: extragear updates are also on the todo actually
<jpds> Arby: I thought you had packages on revu?
<Arby> apachelogger: most sensible thing you've said all night
<Arby> jpds: no, never used it
<JontheEchidna> *-look and *app.org are down, btw
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger rsyncs extragear for packaging
<Arby> apachelogger: where are the extragear things, I was looking earlier and didn't see them
<Arby> or I can do apps, whatever you think is more pressing
<jpds> Arby: Join: https://edge.launchpad.net/~revu-uploaders if you wish to upload packages.
<jpds> ..to REVU
<Arby> next time I have something to upload I will
<jpds> OK, if you need the keyring synced, just leave me a message.
<apachelogger> jpds: you are revu admin nowadays?
<jpds> apachelogger: Have been for some time.
<Arby> that's handy to know
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger is wondering where Riddell really uploaded the stuff to
<apachelogger> definitly not k-m-kde4
<jpds> hardy-backports?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> very strange
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, hoestly ... considering KDE renamed kdeplasmoid to kdeplasma-applets, we probably should name the plasmoid packages to plasma-applet-foobar ;-)
<JontheEchidna> *facepalm*
<jpds> kde-plasma-applet
<apachelogger> jpds: that is getting a bit longish ;-)
<apachelogger> kde-plasma-applet-weather
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would suggest section kde for plasmoids
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and please use KDE 4 rather than KDE4
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plasmoid-weather is missing the author's email address
<apachelogger> please add it and change the other stuff stated above
<apachelogger> then it's ready for upload
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: better don't
<apachelogger> vorian: are you around?
<apachelogger> apparently not
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I will do the changes, otherwise we have to wait for a 2nd ack again ;-)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is quite tired
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why is wifi not available on the server?
<apachelogger> Newest version on remote site is 0.3, local version is 0.5.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> my guess is that he stopped mirroring it there
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> I grabbed the source from kde-look, then added the watch file later
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: either get him to do it again, which is of course prefered... or remove the watch file
 * apachelogger needs food
 * JontheEchidna would rather just remove the watch file
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would it be possible for you to do that to avoid a reupload?
<nixternal> I need a new job getting paid to work on Kubuntu and KDE all day
<nixternal> this working on CentOS crap and wasting all of my community time is draining on the soul :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what happened to the weather package? It disappeared from revu and the mailing list is busted.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I archived it
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
 * Arby curses broken chroots
<Arby> anybody got any idea what's going on here http://paste.ubuntu.com/27342/
<Arby> dbus seems to be having a fit
<JontheEchidna> http://elcugo.deviantart.com/art/Klippy-89868684
<NCommander> vorian, ping
<Arby> got it, failure to mount /var/run/dbus apparently
<Xand3r> hey i go to bed, good night, and sleep well
<yuriy> debdiff attached to bug 183989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183989 in kdenetwork "Kopete freezes when previewing LaTeX" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183989
<ryanakca> apachelogger: That's under support?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: es
<apachelogger> *yes
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: So what do I need to do with the plasmoids now?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mail upstream to push the tarballs to the server again
<Daskreech> apachelogger: is there a difference between KDE 4 and KDE4 ?
<apachelogger> or wait util I don't almost fall asleep and let me upload without watch ;-)
<apachelogger> Daskreech: one is used in all the packages and the other is not
<Daskreech> ah
 * JontheEchidna considers putting a clock on his desktop with eurotime
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ask Nightrose she is like obsessed with clocks
<Daskreech> Put a clock AS your desktop :)
<apachelogger> her whole desktop is filled up with them
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> LIES!
<Nightrose> don't believe anything he says
<Nightrose> it is only 5 clocks!
<apachelogger> it is an addiction
<JontheEchidna> dang, it's impossible to find what country you want in the clock settings...
<JontheEchidna> they should just let you pick a goddamn timezone
<Nightrose> +1
<Daskreech> 5 >types< of clocks
<JontheEchidna> or at least let you filter
<JontheEchidna> or sort by columns
<Nightrose> Daskreech: nah - 5 times the same clock in different time zones
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> two for america, one for uk, one local and one australia
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: what city are you using for uk?
<Nightrose> london
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, they should really center the timezone name too
 * JontheEchidna thinks he'll open up a few bug reports at kde
<ryanakca> apachelogger: fixed :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: btw, love the new site
 * jpds wonders if he still has his powers on the site.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: thanks :)
<ryanakca> jpds: no
<jpds> ryanakca: I feel loved :(
<ryanakca> jpds: and even if you did, the admin site is password protected
<jpds> ryanakca: Smart.
<vorian> apachelogger: JontheEchidna pong!
<vorian> has anyone worked on extragear?
<Arby> vorian: just making a start
<Arby> been fighting a troublesome chroot
<vorian> :(
<vorian> coolio, which package?
<Arby> it's OK I won the fight :)
<vorian> I don't want to duplicate work
<Arby> just building kcoloredit now
<vorian> \o/
<vorian> alrighty
<vorian> Arby: do you know if anyone esle has been working on them
<vorian> like JontheEchidna or xand3r?
<Arby> not that I'm aware of
<vorian> alrighty
 * vorian gets to work
<Arby> vorian: you're motu right, can you upload extragear packages?
<vorian> yep
<Arby> hmm, I'll have to file a bug to put the files up
<Arby> I really should get a server
<vorian> Arby: do you have your ppa set up?
<Arby> no, I tried and failed
<vorian> :(
<vorian> on your dput.cf?
<Arby> it was a while ago now
<Arby> i got all sorts of issues with version clashes in the archive etc
<vorian> :(
<Arby> vorian: do you want a debdiff or the .dsc, .diff.gz etc?
<vorian> i'll need the debdiff & diff.gz for new upstream
<vorian> or you can upload it to revu
<Arby> that's a good idea, I need to get a review account anyway
 * vorian needs to configure mutt
<vorian> ut oh
<vorian> Arby: just attatch them to your bug report
<Arby> ok
<vorian> thanks!
<Arby> vorian: I aways get this wrong, debdiff new.dsc old.dsc >file
<Arby> is that right?
<vorian> old new
<Arby> dammit
<vorian> old new > new.diff
<vorian> or debdiff rather
<Arby> I always get it the wrong way round :)
<vorian> :)
<vorian> nixternal: ping me when you are about, guidance-power-manager is done
<Arby> vorian: bug 248542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248542 in kcoloredit "update extragear/kcoloredit to 4.0.98" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248542
<vorian> thanks :)
<Arby> I'll do kfax next if you haven't started it
<vorian> go right ahead :)
<Arby> hmm, what does E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_intrepid_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory) mean?
<Arby> archive is broken or sources.list is broken
<vorian> update your pbuilder
<vorian> sudo pbuilder update
<Arby> oops
<Arby> vorian: kfax done, bug 248547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248547 in kfax "update extragear/kfax to 3.3.6-kde4.0.98" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248547
<Arby> that's all I have time for right now
<Arby> I'll do some more tomorrow if there's any outstanding
<vorian> Thanks for your help arby :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: you called?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-15
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: upstream changed it to kdeplasma-addons. Does this change anything?
<JontheEchidna> not kdeplasma-applets
<vorian> JontheEchidna: just checking things out
<JontheEchidna> aight
<JontheEchidna> vorian: any way I can help with 4.1 packaging?
<vorian> sure
<vorian> JontheEchidna: I'll be back in <30 min
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: [19:15:10] <CIA-9> bettio * r832562 workspace/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/analog-clock/ (4 files): Analog clock isn't anymore a containment.
<Daskreech> :-(
<Daskreech> What am I going to put in my grandfather case?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: you about?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> had to reset the router
<santiago-ve> ryanakca: ping
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: pong
 * santiago-ve waves to everyone
<ryanakca> Hmm... has anybody seen mhb around lately?
<santiago-ve> ryanakca: i just saw the Kubuntu Website Changed...
<santiago-ve> and well.. you know i've been waiting for help on it ;)
 * ryanakca nods
<santiago-ve> you know i just was passing by... to remind ya :p
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: hehe, see my post on the planet about helping out... I'm currently working on a list of things to do :)
<santiago-ve> *coug*that's how i noticed*coug* Yeah :D sure ill look at it
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: cheers :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: He's been about a bit, but said something at UDS about finding a girlfriend this summer.
<ryanakca> ScottK: ah, ok.
<JontheEchidna> Should kpovmodeler still suggest khelpcenter-kde4?
<vorian> argh, no
<JontheEchidna> ok, I'll fix that too
<vorian> JontheEchidna: make sure to add (>= 4:4.0.83)
<vorian> whoops
<vorian> khelpcenter4
<vorian> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> vorian: also change kdelibs4-dev to (>= 4:4.0.83)?
<JontheEchidna> currently (>= 4:4.0.4)
<vorian> it should be 4:4.0.98
<vorian> check on ubuntupackages to see if it's available yet
<vorian> huh
<JontheEchidna> vorian: what's ubuntupackages?
<vorian> packages.ubuntu.com
 * JontheEchidna can't find kde4libs there
<JontheEchidna> but LP says it was uploaded 13 hours ago
<vorian> keep it as is
<JontheEchidna> vorian: 4.0.4 for kdelibs5-dev an no specification for khelpcenter4
<Daskreech> nixternal: Wheee Qt Gnome :)
 * JontheEchidna waits for Qt Vista
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Sweet! :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: do you have an example bug report I could use for new upstream version?
<vorian> sure
<vorian> bug 248542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248542 in kcoloredit "update extragear/kcoloredit to 4.0.98" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248542
<NCommander> hey vorian
<vorian> aloha
<NCommander> So
<NCommander> kdepim builds fine
<vorian> yeah, i noticed that this morning when I woke up
 * vorian was not going to stay up to watch it build
<NCommander> SOmeone needs to file a give-back bug
<JontheEchidna> vorian: adding a replaces for kpovmodeler-kde4
<vorian> yes
 * NCommander looks at the more qualified person for that ;-)
<vorian> NCommander: I think there is new upstream in the wings
<NCommander> Watch it FTBFS on the buildd and build find with sbuild/pbuilder
<NCommander> vorian, on the plus side, I'm going to attack the KDE issues on SPARC
<vorian> coolio
 * NCommander wonders how much the sparc port is used
<JontheEchidna> vorian: kde4libs 4.0.98 has been built, so I'm going ahead and putting in the (>= 4:4.0.98) for that
<vorian> roger
<JontheEchidna> vorian: won't build in pbuilder
<vorian> ug
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27382/
<vorian> JontheEchidna: let me take a closer look in a bit
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I'll mosey on over to skanlite in the meantime
<vorian> excellent!
<vorian> !info kopete-cryptography intrepid
<ubottu> Package kopete-cryptography does not exist in intrepid
<vorian> nooooo
<NCommander> Need a package synced?
<JontheEchidna> !info libksane-dev
<ubottu> libksane-dev (source: libksane): a KDE 4 interface for the Sane library (development version). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 88 kB
<JontheEchidna> !info libksane-dev intrepid
<vorian> erm
<ubottu> libksane-dev (source: kdegraphics): scanner library for KDE 4 (development). In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 116 kB
<JontheEchidna> Xand3r did a good job on skanlite for beta2
<JontheEchidna> vorian: skanlite builds
<vorian> wonderful
<JontheEchidna> it's revu time
<vorian> kdegraphics thinks that kpovmodler is part of the source, but it is not....
<vorian> nixternal: ^
<vorian> JontheEchidna: one moment :)
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=skanlite
<vorian> nod
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I'll have time tonight to deal with kpovmodeler
 * JontheEchidna has to go in ~20 mins
<vorian> shucks
<vorian> JontheEchidna: skanlite looks good :)
<JontheEchidna> kewl
<Daskreech> !find sdl_ttf
<ubottu> Package/file sdl_ttf does not exist in hardy
<Daskreech> damn
<Daskreech> Anyone happen to know what package sdl_ttf is in?
<Daskreech> Duh! never mind
 * NCommander can't figure out how to get binfmts with sparc32plus to work
<ScottK> vorian: Did you test this new guidance-power-manager release?
 * JontheEchidna out
<JontheEchidna> vorian: Here's the bug report number for povmodeler in case the packager needs it 248565
<JontheEchidna> or should I just quickly up what I've got to revu?
 * JontheEchidna has to go
<JontheEchidna> be back tomorrow
<yuriy> hmm kdemultimedia doesn't specify the upstream bug tracker; I can't seem to find how to set it
<vorian> ScottK: sorry, for the delay.  Tested normal, no errors.  clean install, clean purge x2
 * vorian needs to change hilight colors
<ScottK> vorian: OK.
<ScottK> vorian: Where did you get the new upstream tarball for guidance-power-manager?
<vorian> ScottK: from JR
<ScottK> OK.  Where can I get it?
<vorian> :)
<DasKreeCh> Jucato: ping
<ScottK> Wow. kio-gopher - That's a blast from the past.
<vorian> i never had the honor of using gopher
<vorian> honour*
<vorian> bleh
<ScottK> Do you know how it got named?
<vorian> nope
<vorian> I'm interested though :)
<ScottK> It was invented at the University of Minnesota.
<vorian> ah....
<ScottK> Go look up what their sports mascot is.
 * Hobbsee doens't know what gopher actually is...
<vorian> I'm in a Big-10 state
<vorian> it's like a big fat squirl
<vorian> and is terrrrrible at football (american)
<vorian> hmmm, kopete-crypto passed revu
<vorian> must have been rejected in new
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> guidance-power-manager pulls in some gstreamer plugins.  No doubt due to some misguided recommends somewhere.
<vorian> hmmm
<ScottK> vorian: Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.  Uploaded.
<ScottK> It's python-kde4 that drags in the gstreamer stuff.
<vorian> ScottK: no problemo
<vorian> that's weird
<kduser> Jucato: Helo
<ScottK> vorian: Note that I fixed a few other things while I was there ...
<vorian> thank you
<manchicken> http://manchicken.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=1
<manchicken> w00t!
<kduser> Ha ha
<vorian> ahhhh!
<vorian> (not about manchicken's pics)
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> yuriy: ...oh.  dear.
<Hobbsee> but the first sequence fails.  you need to get *both* sequences
<Hobbsee> ...wow, new website.
<Hobbsee> who do i poke with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™ to get it fixed?
<Hobbsee> (advertising testing releases over finished releases, especially to those who have no idea what kubuntu is, probably isn't the wisest idea in the world)
<kduser> It's the KDE Way
<Hobbsee> not to mention that there's no real indication of what it is there
<Hobbsee> people are just going to think it's a program you run on windows.
<Hobbsee> expect an installer of a copule of megs, and wonder why it's taking so l ong to come down
<kduser> That is a very large Intrepid
<yuriy> Hobbsee: I have the same complaint about the site
<ScottK> Hobbsee: ryanakca is the primary architect.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, forget about it
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> testers needed for network manager
<Riddell> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu intrepid main
<Riddell> (or hardy)
<apachelogger> hey Riddell
<Riddell> morning
<apachelogger> where did you upload to yesterday?
<Riddell> kubuntu-members-kde4, but they didn't appear anywhere :(
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe soyuz was hungry again ;-)
<Riddell> without e-mail its hard to tell what's going wrong
<Riddell> however I'm setting up Kontact now
<Riddell> oh, it crashed
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> never did that for me
<Riddell> 989 new message
<apachelogger> almost as many as I had
<apachelogger> vorian: plasmoid-system-status crashes plasma for me
 * apachelogger thinks it's quite awkward that plasmoids can crash plasma at all
<Riddell> ryanakca: did you reply to that russia not in asia e-mail?
<apachelogger> vorian: works now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: revued am4rok ... please send upstream a mail containing [10:56:51] <insanity> amaroK has been Amarok since June 2006. Wake up :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: oh yes, I see you did
<Riddell> ryanakca: how about the rss feed one?
<Riddell> "Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."  hmm, not especially informative
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: quickaccess revued
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm uploading the rest of 4.0.98 to intrepid now
<apachelogger> ok, cool
<hunger> Hmmm... how can I start the kde4 kcontrol equivalent from the commandline? Plasma does no longer start since I played with the gui settings:-(
<Riddell> systemsettings
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wifi uploaded to new
<vorian> Riddell: all of extragear is uploaded except kopete-crypto and kpovmodler
<vorian> apachelogger: what caused the crash?
<Riddell> vorian: to intrepid?
<vorian> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> excellent, top stuff vorian
<vorian> arby and JontheEchidna helped out a lot
<Riddell> you all rock
<hunger> Launchpad is so annoying!
<vorian> hehe
<apachelogger> vorian: incomplete rc1 in intrepid ;-)
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> I see where kopete-crypto passed revu, why did it not make it past new
<apachelogger> we were wondering about that as well
<vorian> also, kpovmodler thinks it's still part of kdegraphics, but it's not in the binary
<apachelogger> but I think we didn't really find the answer :S
<vorian> hmmm
<vorian> that
<vorian> is odd
<apachelogger> vorian: how does kpovmodler think that?
<vorian> apt-get source kpovmodler
<Jucato> kpovmodeler 4?
<vorian> there is a -kde4 version, but I thought we were moving away from that
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=kpovmodeler
<Jucato> either way, kpovmodeler shouldn't be in kdegraphics anymore... :/
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> Jucato: is not
<vorian> @@@tobereplacedbydesktopbase@@@
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpovmodeler
<vorian> ahhh, FTBFS
<apachelogger> vorian: please merge the https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpovmodeler-kde4 changelog in when you update it
<vorian> I will
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdeplasma-addons/kdeplasmoids is extragear-plasma?
<Riddell> it was in a previous life
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you remove it from intrepid right away or shall I file a bug for the removal?
<vorian> kdm is broken for me
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger headdesks
<apachelogger> forgot to fix that
 * vorian hands apachelogger some coffee
<apachelogger> cheers :)
<vorian> ah, plasssma
<apachelogger> vorian: what is the kdm error?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can do it
<vorian> apachelogger: 10:30:11 < vorian> @@@tobereplacedbydesktopbase@@@
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> vorian: that should actually be fixed
<apachelogger> ah
<vorian> i still had it after updating this morning
<apachelogger> there is the patch
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdebase-workspace_4.0.98-0ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.debdiff
<apachelogger> resolving vorian's kdm problem
<vorian> ta
<Riddell> ok
<Arby> vorian: Riddell: I started playing with kopete-crypto this morning. I'll try to finish it when I get home tonight.
<nixternal> mornin'
<Riddell> Arby: great
<Riddell> morning nixternal
<hunger> apachelogger: Which problem is vorian having with kdm? That it works only once?
<vorian> Arby: excellent :)
<Arby> vorian: thanks for tidying up my mistakes last night :)
<vorian> hehe
 * Arby looks sheepish 
<apachelogger> hunger: no, debian patches the theme configuration to be configurable through /etc/defaults/
<apachelogger> somehow this breaks with rc1
<vorian> alrighty, kpovmodeler is away!
<vorian> all we need now is kopete-crypto
 * vorian leaves for work
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/todo.html
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what about digikam and mailody?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: mailody is ready
<Xand3r> long time ago
<Xand3r> a already said this
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ScottK doesn't think so
<Xand3r> apachelogger: digikam, you wanted to tell me hw to creat an watch file
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://aplg.kollide.net/uscan.html
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ok this with the changelog is a fault, but "-kde4" has to stay, cause its unstabel
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Xand3r: watch consits basically of 2 lines
<apachelogger> 1. the version
<apachelogger> which is currently
<apachelogger> so every watch file has to include version=3
<apachelogger> 2. the regexp fro the tarball url
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> i will see
<Xand3r> i am right with my kde4 statment?
<apachelogger> [13:26:13] <apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> [13:26:13] <apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> too much aye
<JontheEchidna> Good morning
<apachelogger> so for watch, lets say the upstream URL is ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/amarok/1.83/src/amarok-1.83.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> in regexp that would be ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/amarok/([\d\.]*)/src/amarok-(.*)\.tar\.bz2
<apachelogger> morning JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna just finished reading backlog
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the ([\d\.]*) portion is any amount of digits with dots
<JontheEchidna> ARgh, more upstream licensing issues :(
<apachelogger> Xand3r: so as in teh example it can be 1.83 or 1.8.8 or 1.8.8.8.8.8.8
<apachelogger> but not 1.8-alpha1 for example
<apachelogger> the (.*) portion can be anything
<apachelogger> the line gets finished with debian uupdate
<apachelogger> for some reason I really don't know :P
<apachelogger> Xand3r: then you have special features where for example you can query a normal web page for a certain URL
<apachelogger> http://quassel-irc.org/downloads \
<apachelogger>   /system/files/quassel-(.*)\.tar\.bz2 debian uupdate
<apachelogger> first is the web page
<apachelogger> then whitespace, or in this case \ whitespaces in order to linebreak, and after that the regexp URL to find on that web page
<apachelogger> so uscan will download the /downloads page and parse it for the regexp
<\sh> apachelogger: plans to backport 4.0.89 to hardy?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: best thing is to play a bit with it ... and run it with --debug to get fair amount of information
<apachelogger> \sh: Riddell is on it
<\sh> cooll...thx riddell :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: wht is bad with that change log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27467/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you shall drop the ppa portion
<apachelogger> Xand3r: so your entry is the very first one
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but then it is like i am the orignal meintainer
<Xand3r> but i am not
<Xand3r> so i have to refer to the source
<\sh> apachelogger: btw...when you are on it, please use the latest snapshot of pyqt4 from riverbank, it fixes the missing QFormLayout in pyuic4
<apachelogger> Xand3r: tell ScottK, not me
<apachelogger> \sh: why is it not fixed in rc1 :P
<\sh> apachelogger: because I just read it today ,-)
<apachelogger> well well
<apachelogger> they got one release to polish up bindings
<apachelogger> that is gonna be quite some work I guess ;-)
<Xand3r> ScottK: are you there?
<ScottK> Xand3r: Briefly.
<JontheEchidna> woo, kdelibs and kdebase are hitting the ppa
<\sh> apachelogger: it's pyqt4 not pykde4 ;)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> good point
<Xand3r> ScottK: ok, thx, with mailody, why i have to drop the ppa referenc in the changelog? it were build for the ppa, there i got the source, why i have to remove the reference?
<ScottK> Xand3r: You can make a comment in Debian copyright if you want to credit someone else for the packaging.
<Xand3r> ScottK: and i cant drop the "-kde4" cause it is unstabel
<ScottK> Xand3r: PPA isn't part of Ubuntu.
<ScottK> I don't think we want both KDE3 and KDE4 mailody in Intrepid.
<Xand3r> ScottK: and? i have packeged after wards for ubuntu
<ScottK> Xand3r: We don't typically put unofficial stuff in debian/changelog.
<ScottK> The bigger question is the KDE3/4 question and do we want two packages.
<Xand3r> i think Riddell hade told me to do so but i cant remember
<ScottK> Xand3r: I'd suggest ask Riddell.  I'm pretty sure we just want a KDE4 version.
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> only kde4 very it makes sense
<ScottK> Debian won't want a KDE4 version until after Lenny, so we'd be ahead of them for a while.
<apachelogger> and mailody will most likely not be as usable as the kde3 version for intrepid
<apachelogger> so we are including -kde4 for now
<apachelogger> ah
<ScottK> Xand3r: Do it as an upgrade to the existing mailody package (with debian/changelog and other packaging from it)
<apachelogger> gotta go
<apachelogger> *shopping*
<apachelogger> \o/
 * ScottK needs to go for $WORK.
 * ScottK will be away for ~10 hours or so.
<ScottK> Xand3r: Ask Riddell.
<Xand3r> ScottK: ok, have fun, i will ask Riddell, thx for help
<Xand3r> Riddell: for intrepid mailody kde4 version, have i to create an separate package or its the update of mailody kde3?
<ScottK> Scared him off.
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> See you all later.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: now that libs are in the ppa, is there anything in extragear that needs to be backported like skanlite?
 * Xand3r is eating
<JontheEchidna> oh right, he went shopping
<Riddell> rar
<mooperd> hi, Is there a kubuntu 64 support channel?
<gnomefreak> mooperd: #kubuntu
<mooperd> ﻿gnomefreak: doh
<gnomefreak> mooperd: im not the one that asked ;)
<mooperd> gnomefreak: perhaps you can guide me to some good advice about getting dual head working on my ATI card?
<gnomefreak> mooperd: nope dual monitors still doesnt make sence to me unless i need it in an office and that still dont really need it
<gnomefreak> sense
<gnomefreak> #kubuntu or #kde4(i think is kubuntu's kde4 channel but dont remember the name of it
<mooperd> trust me man, I need it
<gnomefreak> they should be ablet o help
<mooperd> ta
<JontheEchidna> #kubuntu-kde4
<gnomefreak> debian is adding kde4.1 in lenny :(
<gnomefreak> last i heard that was very unstable but still havent played with it
<gnomefreak> and they are not adding gnome 2.22 because it is not stable and relies on new things
<gnomefreak> umm how unstable is 4.1? (iirc this is not a point release for 4.0)
<gribelu> gnomefreak: beta2 is very stable for me.. rc1 should be in the repos very soon though
<gnomefreak> gribelu: how different is it from 4.0?
<JontheEchidna> Different
<gnomefreak> thats how i spelled it ;)
<JontheEchidna> I wasn't going at ya for spelling :P
<gnomefreak> cant be too diffferent could it?
<gnomefreak> JontheEchidna: i know
<JontheEchidna> oh, lol.
<gribelu> gnomefreak: much better imho .. more complete and stable
<JontheEchidna> plasma artwork is nicer
<gnomefreak> cool
<JontheEchidna> Panel configuration is way easier
<gribelu> 4.1 is what 4.0 should have been :)
<JontheEchidna> You can grab extra plasma themes from the desktop settings dialog
<JontheEchidna> comic strip actually loads xkcd
<gnomefreak> i havent played with plasma yet maybe i should later
<gnomefreak> crap im late
<gnomefreak> bbl
<JontheEchidna> There's a few new plasmoids in the ever-name-changing extra plsmoids module
<JontheEchidna> Dolphin got tabs
<JontheEchidna> along with little frames around image previews
<JontheEchidna> ...among other things
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what o have to do? Riddell is gone?
<Xand3r> hey, how can i run a watch file, only seeing what would hapen, but it change nothing?
<Xand3r> Riddell: emm, could you help me with the mailody name?
<Riddell> Xand3r: mailody-kde4 ?
<Xand3r> Riddell: ja
<Xand3r> Riddell: the question is, have i to replace the kde3 version or make a mailody-kde4?
<Riddell> Xand3r: in debian/control for the binary package it should have   Conflicts: mailody
<Xand3r> Riddell: so i have to name the kde4 version mailody-kde4 with conflicts to mailody?
<Riddell> Xand3r: yes
<Xand3r> Riddell: ok, thx
 * jussi01 thinks about reporting a bug... just got to figure out if its really a bug, or my stupidity
<mooperd> ﻿http://rafb.net/p/rtGElb32.html - I'm getting this error with apt, does anyone have an Idea how I can fix it?
<robinp> is anyone actively working on filesharing for kubuntu?
<sebas> mooperd: uninstall with --force, then --reinstall the package containing that libGL
<Riddell> hi robinp, nobody is working on it currently, it's something I'd like to do but I don't have the time
<robinp> ok, im just playing around at the moment with AFP, I guess at some stage im going to have to have a good look at how it all fits in...
<Riddell> robinp: what's AFP?
<robinp> Riddell: apple file protocol
<mooperd> sebas, uhm E: Command line option --force is not understood
<Riddell> hmm, sounds non-standard
<robinp> Riddell: its what macs use for filesharing (yes they can do smb as well, but there are things about afp that are better - for example advertising/browsing)
<mooperd> sebas, with --force-yes I still get the same error
<Riddell> robinp: seems to be a bit legacy, webdav is the way forward in my opinion
<Xand3r> i try to make a watch file for digicam
<Xand3r> thats the download link
<Xand3r> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/digikam/digikam-0.10.0-beta1.tar.bz2
<Xand3r> and thats the watchfile line http://downloads.sourceforge.net/digikam/digikam-(.*)\.tar\.bz2 debian uupdate
<Xand3r> why it doesnt work?
<robinp> Riddell: yeah, but webdav doesn't seem to have the user/group permission support that the traditional file servers (smb/afp) have
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ng already took care of it (RSS feed)
<Riddell> ryanakca: does the old URL still work?
<ryanakca> Riddell: it redirects to the new RSS feed
<ryanakca> Riddell: also, I've received a few complaints that we don't use Linux any where on our site... mind if I add it where it would fit?
<Riddell> Xand3r: I seem to remember that sourceforge needs something clever done to work with watch files (but I've never actually used them myself)
<ryanakca> (use the word)
<Xand3r> Riddell: hmm
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx, but you dont know a package with a watchfile scaning sourceforge or?
<Riddell> ryanakca: neither does ubuntu :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: *nod*, ok
<Riddell> ryanakca:  "..based on Linux and the K.." I guess would work
<Riddell> I worry about too many geek works in the intro paragraph though
<Riddell> ryanakca: fancy adding a news page for 4.1 RC 1?  You should be able to copy the beta 2 page
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ping, how would you suggest we fix it? (looking back 10 hours)
<Riddell> Xand3r: I'm afraid I don't
<ryanakca> Riddell: sure, I'll leave it unpublished and then you can publish it when it's time
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i'd use that section to advertise what kubuntu is
<ryanakca> imho, that's what it's doing? Operating system based on Ubuntu and KDE... 6 month release cycle, it's the secure and stable environment you've been waiting for ?
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks to who?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i meant the big blue panel, that everyone looks at first.
<Riddell> ryanakca: apachelogger
<ryanakca> Ah, up top, where we have the title of the latest news article?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: maybe make it a mirage of some screenshots, or something?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> that might be more suitable
<ryanakca> *nod*, that's always changeable. If we had a catch phrase / slogan / motto or something of the sort up there...
<Xand3r> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mailody-kde4
<Xand3r> please review it again
<Hobbsee> find some current screenshots or something, methinks.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I'll be emailing out some website related tasks that can be done to kubuntu-devel in a bit, I'll include that in it.
<ryanakca> Riddell: should I use his real name (more professional), or stick to apachelogger (which is probably better known)
<Riddell> ryanakca: Harald "apachelogger" Sitter ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: how's it coming along?
<Xand3r> so guys, i have to dso some sport, if apachelogger ask mailody could be advocate, digicam i am working on a watch file, but i get a stage output http://paste.ubuntu.com/27480/ ; c ya
<ryanakca> Riddell: back, sorry, mum called
<Riddell> seems KDE delayed for a couple of hours anyway, but go ahead and publish when you can ryanakca
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies
<Riddell> ryanakca: I used a url of http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1rc1 for kde.org
<ryanakca> Riddell: done
<ryanakca> Riddell: feel free to tweak as you please
<Riddell> hmm, it seems to be at kde4.1-rc1 not kde-4.1rc1, but when I edit it it's already kde-4.1rc1
<ryanakca> refresh maybe? I originally had it at kde4.1-rc1, but then changed it
<Riddell> maybe it's cached somewhere
<ryanakca> Hmm...
<ryanakca> Try Ctrl-F5 (assuming you're in firefox)
<sebas> ryanakca: http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.1-rc1.php it's up btw
<JontheEchidna> By the way, people are reporting that RC1 is breaking KDE
<Tm_T> hrrr, OpenMoko FR getting upgrade
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's a bit unspecific
<JontheEchidna> Cannot open theme file @@@ToBeReplacedByDesktopBase@@@ <- I get that when trying to switch users so I can test
<Riddell> oh, kdm
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hardy or intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> Hardy
<ryanakca> Riddell: Any luck?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I've uploaded a fix, tell them to watch out for 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa3 appearing in an hour or two
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Riddell> ryanakca: oh aye, there it is
<ryanakca> Riddell: goodies :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: I need to go out to do some gardening, anything else? I'll stop back in in half an hour or so...
<Riddell> ryanakca: that's all I think, enjoy the garden
<yuriy> JontheEchidna, Riddell: I saw that error booting Inrepid last night too. was too excited about my backlight working to be concerned though.
<yuriy> good morning and happy hug day
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, today is another hug day
<yuriy> oh no amarok 2 doesn't have stop after current track
<Riddell> yuriy: fixed in 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu2 uploaded about 4 hours ago
<Riddell> hugs!
 * yuriy hugs Riddell 
<Nightrose> yuriy: it had until a few days ago but the way it was done was _very_ annoying - will probably be back with a proper solution rather soon
 * nixternal loves working from home
<gnomefreak> is 4.0.98 == 4.1 release (beta or rc?)
<jussi01> rc iirc - wasnt beta .83 ?
<JontheEchidna> 4.0.98 is rc1
<nixternal> damn, I have been updating thinking those were fixes for beta :)
 * nixternal makes sure to not reboot anytime soon
<JontheEchidna> yeah, currently in hardy you can't log back in 'cuz of a kdm bug
<nixternal> lovely
<JontheEchidna> fix was uploaded tho
<nixternal> whew
<nixternal> you scared me dude :)
<JontheEchidna> ...but it hasn't been built
<jjesse> d'oh
 * hungerTest is patiently waiting for a fix to make kdm work again as well as it did this morning (not too well anyway;-)
<jjesse> so if i started updating hardy this morning should i oncce again update?
<jjesse> or just not restart?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: are you back?
<Xand3r> i think thats a no
<Xand3r> vorian are you there?
<seele> nooooo.. latest updates broke something
<seele> how do you start kde without kdm?  startkde isnt working
<yuriy> startx?
<seele> oh right, i guess i could do that too
<seele> i cant remember the last time i had to do that, lol
 * JontheEchidna had to do that in INtrepid when he was fixing his X
<seele> sorry, had a moment of panic.  i should have known better than to install beta packages on my work laptop
<hungerTest> I guess intrepid has borked drivers for my ati card:-/ It does do openGL now though... but I can not log in more than once using kdm and the box tends to freeze.
<allee> seele: looks like --sysconfdir for kde-kdm4 is wrong.  kdmrc is in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc  and not below /usr/lib/kde4/etc/...
<daskreech> seele: :-)
<Riddell> hmm well, time up for today, if anyone feels like packaging kdeplasma-addons for kubuntu-members-kde4 hardy that would be most welcome
<seele> wow Riddell, youre really sticking to 8 hours a day huh?
<seele> no more 60 hour weeks? :)
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, I guess I could try packaging kdeplasma-addons
<supert0nes> if i'm on nightly how do i switch without kdm?
 * hunger grumbles that kmail for kde4 sucks.
<hunger> Why does it keep forgetting my pop account while it does remember the sending account?
<daskreech> hunger: #kontact ?
<papabean> Is there an appropriate channel to discuss the ubuntu wiki and how outdated sections of it have become?
<hunger> daskreech: Nope... I guess it is #thunderbird for me:-)
<jjesse> papabean: the ubuntu-doc team works a lot w/ the wiki
<papabean> I can see how daunting a task it must be to keep some of these sections up-to-date.
<jjesse> terribly daunting
<papabean> Is there an IRC channel for the ubuntu doc team?
<jjesse> check on #ubuntu-doc or the buntu doc mailist
<daskreech> hunger: could be a simple KDESetting (c)
<papabean> jjesse: Thanks - because I'm willing to help out if I can.
<seezer> aa
<seezer> wrong. totally.
<jjesse> papabean: awesome see you over in #ubuntu-docs
<jjesse> its #ubuntu-doc
<Xand3r> Riddell: wich arichv admin works today?
<nixternal> I thought the fix for kdm-kde4 was uploaded already
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: me too, but I haven't seen it on the ppa webpage
<nixternal> who uploaded it?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell said he did
<nixternal> hrmm
 * nixternal wonders where he uploaded it too
<JontheEchidna> but if it hasn't been uploaded this is sort've an oh shi- moment because kdebase-workspace sorta takes a long time to compile
<nixternal> hehe, he uploaded to intrepid
<JontheEchidna> oh sh-
<nixternal> easy fix though, just need to deactivate one patch
 * nixternal does that
<jjesse> nixternal: remember when i was complaining/whining about hardy and my dell wireless card
<jjesse> turns out my wireless card was bad
<nixternal> ya
 * aos101 couldn't see it on the PPA web interface either, and was wondering what is happening...
<apachelogger> re
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, cuz it works here for me
<jjesse> loaded vista and xp and wasn't detecting it
<nixternal> apachelogger: is that correct as removing 12_be_better.... will fix kdm?
<jjesse> even after a factory restore
<apachelogger> nixternal: aye
<nixternal> roger that, getting ready to upload to the ppa
 * apachelogger got mail from the bank :S
<nixternal> commenting out the line works in rules or no?
<JontheEchidna> Has kdeplasma-addons been built for intrepid yet?
<jjesse> holy cow first look at the launchpad redesign
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> wow wow
<nixternal> ugly isn't it jjesse?
 * nixternal doesn't like it, and neither do a bunch of others
 * apachelogger likes it, except for the brokeness
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> apachelogger: can you comment (#) out lines in debian/patches/series ?
 * JontheEchidna can't find where to edit the bug description
<jjesse> me don't like either
<apachelogger> nixternal: aye
<Xand3r> apachelogger: welcome back
<apachelogger> thx
 * apachelogger got a credit note thingy for ...something
<apachelogger> wondering what the something is though
<apachelogger> Xand3r: watch output looks good to me
<Xand3r> apachelogger: not good for me
<nixternal> uploading kdebase-workspace now to ppa
<apachelogger> Xand3r: why?
<nixternal> 12000k/48549k
 * apachelogger hands nixternal a cookie
<Xand3r> apachelogger: cause it says there is a newer version, but there is no
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, that's because of beta
<apachelogger> and I, for one, don't really care about unstable releases :P
<nixternal> 2 weeks from today == my birthday!!!
<Arby> evening all
<nixternal> but more importantly, 2 weeks from today == KDE 4.1 release!!!!! \o/
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Arby> there's a man who knows his priorities
<apachelogger> hm 8 days from today == my birthday
<apachelogger> IIRC
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> woah, that is pretty close
<JontheEchidna> oh burn: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/706950
<ryanakca> nixternal: oooh, lucky you :)
<allee> apachelogger: 23.7 is a good day to have it's birthday!
<apachelogger> I am wondering why that is ;-)
<nixternal> hahaha, Linus rocks!
<allee> heh, heh
<nixternal> he kills me with his analogies
<apachelogger> nixternal has time to read mails!
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger hands nixternal http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-system-status
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> actually
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so what is the naming convention we're going with in the end?
<apachelogger> that was the wrong one
<jjesse> awesome masterbating monkeys
<jjesse> lol
 * apachelogger hands nixternal http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mailody-kde4
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the one we startet uploading with
<apachelogger> plasmoid-foobar
<JontheEchidna> ok
<nixternal> kdebase-workspace uploaded
<nixternal> apachelogger: I need to run some errands, I can look at it later though
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> uh, I got package credit
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you upload kdepim to the ppa already?
<apachelogger> aparently not
<apachelogger> Riddell: did someone already prepare the kdepim package?
<yuriy> hmm system settings needs to be taught about kdesudo
<apachelogger> yuriy: ?
<apachelogger> really no idea what you mean
<yuriy> apachelogger: or at least, the date/time module
<yuriy> asks for a root password on Intrepid
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yuriy: tonio didn't merge kdesudo-kde4 with kdesudo yet
<yuriy> ah
<apachelogger> and as I complained earlier - kdesu is not built with sudo support
 * Arby frowns at kopete-crypto http://paste.ubuntu.com/27529/
<Arby> it's complaining about lack of Kdepim when I have kdepim installed
<allee> apachelogger: the end of DESCRIPTION section of mailody-kde4 manpage misses a   "... with kmail".  I assume
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Arby: stdin was playing with it
<apachelogger> canonical doesn't have very stable connections apparently :P
<apachelogger> Arby: apparently there is a typo somewhere in the cmake modules
<Arby> apachelogger: ooo fun
 * Arby goes hunting 
<Arby> could it be as simple as Kdepim Vs kdepim
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> according to stdin it would have to be changed in the kdelibs
<apachelogger> i.e. the actual cmake file
<Arby> shudder
<apachelogger> he had a patch, but Riddell asked him to get it fixed upstream rather than patching it in kubuntu
<apachelogger> dunno whether he did that already
<Arby> ok so I should leave this alone for now
 * Arby looks for something else to package
 * apachelogger points at kdepim for hardy
<Arby> apachelogger: as in backport it?
<JontheEchidna> Has kdeplasma-addons been built for Intrepid yet?
<JontheEchidna> A quick check of LP says yes!
<apachelogger> Arby: yes, Riddell doesn't answer so I don't know whether he did it already
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive
<JontheEchidna> oh, just uploaded, not published
<JontheEchidna> oh wells
<apachelogger> lp needs to block build-dep missing builds after 5 tries
<apachelogger> that is bloody awful
 * Arby looks up how to backport
<apachelogger> building it since 3.93 every once in a while
<Arby> apachelogger: ok don't really know what I'm doing here
<Arby> is it just grab the source from intrepid and attempt to build under hardy?
<apachelogger> Arby: basically you will have to merge the intrepid with the hardy package
<apachelogger> Arby: the naming is different in hardy
<Arby> erk
<apachelogger> Arby: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16031275/kdepim_4:4.0.83-0ubuntu3_4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<apachelogger> best thing is you just apply the changes manually to the hardy .83
<Arby> ok I'll try to
<Arby> expect the usual flurry of questions
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger uber pokes the Nightrose
 * Nightrose hugs the apachelogger
<apachelogger> Nightrose: *uberpoke*
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: your kdenetwork build is still looping
<apachelogger> please remove the god damn package
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> will do
 * apachelogger is really not wondering that LP is having 1 hour loops 24/7 if every ppa has like 3 looping packages
<Nightrose> there should be some kind of notification...
<Nightrose> i totally forgot about it
<Nightrose> sorry
<apachelogger> aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> arora is looping as well
 * apachelogger is slowly loosing his sanity
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nuked
<apachelogger> thx
 * apachelogger needs to file a bug against soyuz
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you get mails abou these builds?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not lately at least
<Xand3r> please review it, if nothing is wrong, please advocate it http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mailody-kde4
<apachelogger> Nightrose: bug 248783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248783 in soyuz "Stop trying if build failed more than n times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248783
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~team-xbmc-svn/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<apachelogger> that is also very social
<apachelogger> blooking all 3 build servers at once
<Nightrose> apachelogger: thx :)   subscribed
<apachelogger> *blocking even
<JontheEchidna> who
<JontheEchidna> *whoa
<JontheEchidna> I just tried out edge.launchpad.net
<JontheEchidna> good lord look at all the tags ubuntu has
<Arby> apachelogger: is applying the kdepim changes manually really the best way?
<Arby> that diff is huge
<apachelogger> Arby: only the ones in debian/ ;-)
<apachelogger> the other ones are from the tarball
<Arby> phew
<apachelogger> but well, get creative
<Arby> I was about to run away and hide
<apachelogger> that's the fastest solution that comes to my mind
<Arby> actually hardy doesn't seem to have 4.0.83, only 3.5.9
<Arby> are you saying take 4.0.83 from intrepid, apply the changes then upload the result?
<Arby> just so I'm clear
<Arby> or get someone else to upload the result actually
<JontheEchidna> Where can I see which binary packages a file has?
<JontheEchidna> *a package has
<JontheEchidna> You used to be able to do that on LP
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: launchpad
 * JontheEchidna can't find it anymore
<apachelogger> Arby: it's called kde4pim or kdepim-kde4 in the ppa ;-)
<Arby> well if you will go hiding things from me ;)
<JontheEchidna> oh, go to overview
<apachelogger> Aranel: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+index?field.name_filter=kde4pim&field.status_filter=published
<Arby> I assume you meant me
<Arby> :)
<JontheEchidna> The knewsticker binary package of kdenetwork should be renamed to plasmoid-knewsticker
 * JontheEchidna can fix that
<apachelogger> Arby: right, quassel's autocompletion is also responsible for the slowly advancing insanity
<Xand3r> apachelogger: how i can include the backports for building on my ppa
<apachelogger> you can't
<apachelogger> Xand3r: and considering that .... please delete screenie from your ppa if you don't fix the build
<apachelogger> otherwise it will also a package contributing to the ppalod
<Nightrose> apachelogger: is the upgrade to RC 1 on hardy ok now? or is some stuff still missing?
<apachelogger> kdepim is missing
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger> so if you are using kdepim from kde4
<Nightrose> i am not right now
<apachelogger> you might not want to upgrade because oxygen clonflicts with libkdepim
<Xand3r> apachelogger: dont understand
<apachelogger> Xand3r:  it will contribute to the ppa loop of death
<apachelogger> looping forever
<apachelogger> trying to build
<Xand3r> uff
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> but where i get the libqt4.4 for it?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ?
<JontheEchidna> What are these debian/*.install files?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: man dh_install
<apachelogger> debian/packagename.install is for example necessary for splitted packages
<apachelogger> where you have to manually list which files goes into which package
<JontheEchidna> aah
<apachelogger> of course you can also abuse it to install stuff from elsewhere
<JontheEchidna> So if I change the package name I'll need to rename the .install file
<apachelogger> like when upstream doesn't have a desktop file, you can deploy one in debian/ and install it via debian/install
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> Should I upload the fixed kdenetwork package to revu?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: create a debdiff
<apachelogger> create a bug
<apachelogger> attach the debdiff to the bug
<apachelogger> set the status to triaged
<apachelogger> and subscribe main-sponsors
 * JontheEchidna can't set statuses to triaged
<apachelogger> how however that group might be called nowadays
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually
 * JontheEchidna isn't a member of bugcontrol
<apachelogger> that  wasBS :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: create a debdiff + bug, upload the debdiff to the bug and poke some ubuntu developer
<apachelogger> i.e. any motu or core dev
<JontheEchidna> add bug in changelog?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: always a good idea
<apachelogger> hm
<Arby> apachelogger: not sure what to do with the build-deps for kdepim.
<Arby> obviously 4.0.98 has newer versions of deps
<Arby> but would those be available in hardy
<Arby> or should I keep the build deps from 4.0.83
<Arby> ?
 * JontheEchidna pokes apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> bug 248792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248792 in kdenetwork "Binary package knewsticker should be renamed to plasmoid-knewsticker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248792
<Xand3r> apachelogger: --> query
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i really wonder why they didn't notice that yet...
<jussi01> ok, bleh - the new knetworkmanager from riddell dont work... :/
<jussi01> Well not properly anyway
<apachelogger> Arby: for example?
<Arby> apachelogger: for example http://paste.ubuntu.com/27546/
<apachelogger> Arby: well, the .98 versions need to be available in the hardy ppa anyway
<Arby> ok so if they aren't yet available they will be
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: subscribed main-sponsors
<apachelogger> Arby: yes
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Arby> apachelogger: how does this work, the package goes to ppa for testing then eventually to backports?
<apachelogger> Arby: pimlibs and plasma certainly are already
<apachelogger> Arby: no
<apachelogger> only 4.0 releases go to backports
<Arby> ok
<apachelogger> or maybe 4.1.0 goes to backports as well
<apachelogger> but certainly not pre-release
<Arby> so this is only for the adventurous :)
<Arby> I have another question, let me prepare pastes
<Tm_T> Riddell: hi, I was wondering about migration assistant and stuff
<Arby> apachelogger: the diff has http://paste.ubuntu.com/27547/
<Tm_T> Riddell: I might need someone to share the work, atleast at times, because I have bit busy in work atm
<Arby> apachelogger: but the debian/control file has foo-kde4 still
<Arby> will that cause headaches?
<Arby> (well it's caused one already :))
<Tm_T> Riddell: so, if anyone seems to be volunteering, all help is welcome, no, not you though ;)
<apachelogger> Arby: just check whether every name is present in the hardy version
<Arby> ok
<apachelogger> but I think I just changed that stuff to fit in my terminal
<apachelogger> i.e. 80 characters max
<apachelogger> ;-)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: migration assistant for?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: query please
<apachelogger> dood
<apachelogger> Xand3r: why not write it here?
<Xand3r> hmm, why i could not put depenci an the backport or how i can do that; why screenie-qt is still not backported?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: have i to delete screenie-qt from my ppa to break the loop?
<apachelogger> aye
<Xand3r> Riddell: hi, is it possible to backport screenie to day?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: are you around?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: has Riddell went to bed?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dunno, but I would be in a bar at this time ;-)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hmm in the middel of the week?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: less people
<Xand3r> aha
 * apachelogger doesn't like it crowded
<Xand3r> apachelogger: who els could backport screenie?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: other archive admins
<buz> is there anything i can do to prevent plasma in 4.1rc1 from crashing upon launching?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i don know other
<apachelogger> Xand3r: just wait for someone to do it
<hungerTest> buz: Plasma works-for-me(TM).
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i cant wait :p
<JontheEchidna> buz: run "rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc"
<apachelogger> buz: rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<buz> mhh i should have figured :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: intrepid uses .kde not .kde4
<hungerTest> buz: Maybe you try to move away your kde dir.
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i am
<buz> thanks guys
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. thought I was in kubuntu-kde4 there for a second
<buz> plasma is back, nice :P
<Xand3r> so guys i go to bed
<Xand3r> c ya
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I saw in the logs your replies yesterday
<JontheEchidna> Do you think we could put the rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc" trick int he release announcement?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok good
<JontheEchidna> Maybe that'd stop people from filing bug reports upstream
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: should I completely remove make active, which means the user wouldnt be able to modify it at all if it exists there by default?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: migration assistant in ubiquity install, you know, to retrieve user accounts from MS Win and others
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i think we should take a poll in a few channels of people who have edited the grub config.  if only a few (<10%) have ever changed it, then i say we take it out
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: if no one is going to change it via the UI (if they are so advanced they will edit the config file directly anyway) then i think we should take it out.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: uh, that sounds quite cool actually
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok. one last thing I didnt ask yesterday: could I possibly add a groupbox "Advanced Options" under the General Settings tab which will contain default and fallback
<Artemis_Fowl> ?
<Artemis_Fowl> as it was implemented till now
<Artemis_Fowl> for 2 reasons:
<Artemis_Fowl> to "fill" this huge empty space
<Arby> apachelogger: I have a diff on the content of kubuntu_01_akonadi_fix.diff but apparently it's dropped from 4.0.98
<Arby> do I drop it from 4.0.83 or apply the diff?
<seele> so a drop down list where you select one of the OSes?
<Artemis_Fowl> and make it possible for somethat more advanced users to have full control over default/fallback
<Artemis_Fowl> (btw the advanced options would only be shown if the user checks a checkbox or something like this)
<seele> what other options are there besides selecting the default and fallback?
<allee> JontheEchidna: best, find out why plasma-appletsrc crashes plasma and fix it in an update_config script
<Artemis_Fowl> Timeout and Hidden Menu
<seele> all of those options will probably fit without having to hide them, no?
<JontheEchidna> allee: Once I'm done updating I'll try that
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: y
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok, then that´s probably good
<JontheEchidna> *try to get copies of crashing and non-crashing config files
<apachelogger> Arby: yes, can be removed
<apachelogger> the fix was from upstream svn
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: 16:12 < dfaure> Command: makeactive Set the active partition on the root disk to GRUB's root device
<seele> 16:12 < dfaure> http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_12.html#SEC84
<seele> 16:13 < dfaure> I think this helps for the case when you have multiple harddisks.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: it is, but I don't have time atm
<Tm_T> apachelogger: and I love to get it done for intrepid
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: 16:14 < dfaure> "makeactive is not necessary if the partition has bootable flag on it as it is the case with many systems which are dual boot. But it is necessary if you want to boot into some other partition."
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: so it seems like a pretty advanced option that most people never use
<Artemis_Fowl> y
<Arby> apachelogger: what's the proper way to handle all this in debian/changelog, i.e. version number etc?
<Arby> apachelogger: currently it looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/27553/
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: is makeactive on by default?
<Arby> I stole your entry from 4.0.98 as a starting point
<Arby> apachelogger: should it be kde4pim (4:4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa3) hardy
<apachelogger> Arby: just add a new entry 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy0~ppa1
<Arby> ah ok
<Artemis_Fowl> Artemis_Fowl: I think in (K)ubuntu it is always on for the Windows entries (in dual-boot systems)
<Artemis_Fowl> oops
<Artemis_Fowl> talking to myself
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: hmm.. it seems like it only matters to other operating systems like Windows
<Artemis_Fowl> agai -.-
<seele> lol
<seele> yeah
<apachelogger> Arby: backport is always currenversion-currentrevison~distro1 for offical backport
<apachelogger> Arby: ~ppa1 for ppa uploads
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it seems so
<Arby> apachelogger: ok I see
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: would it make sense to only have that screen show up in the config for non linux OSes?
<seele> which 99% of the time for Kubunt users will probably be Windows
<seele> probably 90% for everyone else
<Arby> apachelogger: is this OK http://paste.ubuntu.com/27555/
<Arby> or do I need more detail?
<apachelogger> Arby: ok
<Arby> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Everybody with kdm problems, update
 * Arby testbuilds
<Arby> cross everything
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the thing is KGRUBEditor cant be knowing for sure if an entry is non linux or not
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: because all entries share some common features
<seele> there aren´t any linux-only settings that could help figure that out?
<seele> hmm.. bummer
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: no. the only distinction could be kernel but for instance BSDs use that too
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: plus many other OSes which I dont know
<seele> ah well
<Nightrose> Tm_T: did you add it to the todo linked in the topic? maybe you can find someone to help that way - also advertise on the kubuntu lists
<Tm_T> Nightrose: will do, thanks
<Nightrose> :) gc
<Nightrose> hmmm -gc
<Artemis_Fowl> good night everybody
<Nightrose> night Artemis_Fowl
<Tm_T> Nightrose: I have been too busy to even think whole thing and now I'm getting bit panicing :-P
<Nightrose> Tm_T: ;-) understandable
<Arby> apachelogger: trying to resolve build deps for kdepim and apt went splat, any ideas?
<Arby> big bunch of missing packages for dependencies of dependencies
<nixternal> brb
<apachelogger> Arby: for example? ;-)
<Arby> oops http://paste.ubuntu.com/27558/ forgot paste
<apachelogger> Arby: is that a chroot?
<Arby> yes
<apachelogger> Arby: did you actually add the kde4 ppa? ;-)
<Arby> yes
<apachelogger> apt-get updated?
<Arby> yes
<apachelogger> very strange
<Arby> twice
<apachelogger> Arby: try -f install
<Arby> I did, itwants to install 300+ packages
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger>   kdepimlibs5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.0.83) but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger> that
<apachelogger> is
<apachelogger> strange
<Arby> just to be clear I added the hardy ppa because it's a hardy chroot
<apachelogger> Arby: please paste the sources.list
<Arby> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27559/
<apachelogger> Arby: tried  'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).?
<Arby> apachelogger: yes, as mentioned above it wants to install 300+ packages
<Arby> which seems excessive
<apachelogger> why does it?
<apachelogger> well
<Arby> I have no idea, apt-get magic
<apachelogger> why does it seem excessive ;-)
<apachelogger> there is a lot of deps involved with kdepim
<apachelogger> just look at the amount of direct dependencies
<apachelogger> 300+ seems very reasonable
<Arby> ok so why does kdepim need libgtk?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Arby> fair enough
<Arby> this may take a while
<apachelogger> Arby: doesn't matter, you can't process without apt-get -f so you will have to live with it eitherway ;-)
<Arby> I need a drink :)
<apachelogger> ^_^
<papabean> is there a way to separate library paths by user (so one user will use libraries in /usr/local and another is not affected)?
<JontheEchidna> I think I found the problem with plasma-crashes-on-rc1-login
<JontheEchidna> People are experiencing these crashes with kdeplasmoids plasmoids
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: backport kdeplasma-addons to hardy
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: has it been built for intrepid yet?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> I think it got stuck in new
<JontheEchidna> crap, LP says it isn't published...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesn't matter for the ppa
<JontheEchidna> So where do I get the current packaging?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just grab the package off the magic location ;-)
<JontheEchidna> magic location?
<ZeBarbu> Hi all. After lastest upgrade, kmail fail to load: "Cannot load part for Mail. libgpgme++-pthread.so.1.2.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ZeBarbu> (in hardy)
<ZeBarbu> even in intrepid, I cannot find the right package version...
<Arby> apachelogger: assuming kdepim builds this side of the apocalypse what do I need to do next?
<ZeBarbu> ok, you speak of the same thing, I think...
<apachelogger> Arby: send over the package, or upload it somewhere
<apachelogger> actually, just send over the dsc and diff.gz as the orig should be the same anyway
<Arby> ok will do.
<apachelogger> ZeBarbu: kdepim is not yet built
 * apachelogger continues with south park
<JontheEchidna> Ok, let's get cracking!
<JontheEchidna> rc1 is very nice...
<JontheEchidna> Is there a backport guide anywhere?
<JontheEchidna> I'm guessing I change all the install locations
<JontheEchidna> then add ~ppa~hardy1 to the end or something
<yuriy> I think it would be easier to start with the hardy package than to change all the install locations
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: this is a new package for hardy
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, the intrepid packager forgot to change the names of the .install files
 * Arby sighs and watches debuild fall over
<JontheEchidna> So what to do with the changelog?
<JontheEchidna> fresh changelog with my entry being the first entry?
<vorian> evening o/
<Arby> JontheEchidna: here's what I did for kdepim
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27555/
<Arby> evening vorian
<JontheEchidna> Arby: thanks
<vorian> ppa porting?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<vorian> ah, fun times
<JontheEchidna> Whoever did the intrepid packaging for this must have been on crack or half asleep...
<vorian> :o
<JontheEchidna> ...oops, that would be apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> <.<
 * JontheEchidna is apachelogger's groupie
<vorian> :O
<JontheEchidna> vorian: When you change the binary package name you also must rename the debian/*.install file names, correct?
<vorian> yes
<vorian> otherwise you blow up
<vorian> and your computer too
<JontheEchidna> ... that would probably explain why it's not published yet
<JontheEchidna> in intrepid
<vorian> which package?
<JontheEchidna> kdeplasma-addons
<vorian> errrm
<vorian> you have a buildloglink?
<JontheEchidna> what's that?
<vorian> on the page for the source package, it shows all arc's
<vorian> you can see the build record for each arc
<JontheEchidna> Is this on packages.ubuntu.com?
<vorian> lp
<JontheEchidna> ok
<vorian> like kpovmodeler here
<vorian> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpovmodeler/1.1.2-kde4.0.98-0ubuntu1
<vorian> failed to upload
<vorian> you can see it by clicking the hyper link of your favorite proc
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I have a debdiff now
<vorian> what's the word on kopete-crypto?
 * JontheEchidna hands apachelogger an apology cookie
 * vorian steals said cookie
<gribelu> anyone aware of a webkitkde package for hardy?
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+publishinghistory
 * apachelogger made himself a salad anyway :P
<vorian> thanks JontheEchidna
<Arby> vorian: it fails to build due to a problem in kdelibs apparently
 * vorian steals salad
<vorian> hmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, send over the dsc and diff.gz for the ppa
<Arby> stdin is trying to get it fixed upstream
<vorian> it prolly just needs rebuilt
<apachelogger> easier then debdiffing around
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: to your email?
<Arby> so I was told
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> k
 * JontheEchidna loves kate's replace all feature
<Arby> vorian: kdepim is not recognised as being installed even when it is installed
<Arby> JontheEchidna: +1
<vorian> :/
<vorian> nano ftw
 * vorian runs
<Arby> after him :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent
 * apachelogger pulls out his fullfeatured vim and kills nano
<vorian> Noooo
<Nightrose> apachelogger: any estimation for pim? cause right now i can't update :/
<apachelogger> 2 more south park episodes to go
<apachelogger> then I can be productive again
<apachelogger> oh
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> by then it's time for yoga
<vorian> i just got the update
<apachelogger> I think .... in about 20 hours
<Nightrose> vorian: for pim?
<vorian> ja
 * Nightrose updates again
<vorian> Nightrose: I just got home though
 * apachelogger loves the episode with the shitty wall
<apachelogger> eh
<vorian> .... kdepasswd kdepim kdepim-kresources .....
<apachelogger> city wall
<vorian> haaa
<ZeBarbu> vorian: for hardy?
<vorian> ZeBarbu: no, intrepid
<Nightrose> :(
<ZeBarbu> :(
<Nightrose> <- hardy
<vorian> :/
<ZeBarbu> <- hardy too
<vorian> <- party pooper
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> really
 * JontheEchidna <- hardy 3
<apachelogger> <- hoary
<vorian> <- lindows
 * ZeBarbu wonders if it really will take ~ 20h to get a working pim again...
<apachelogger> ewwww
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> 20h +  build time
<vorian> be back in a bit
<ZeBarbu> gasp...
<JontheEchidna> oh hey guys, I've been meaning to ask you what you'd think of something like this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidDesktopDefaults
<daskreech> How is PIM in KDE4?
<daskreech> PLanned to ship with 4.1 right?
<JontheEchidna> daskreech: ya
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go on with the implimentation
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> hold on
<daskreech> is it ready?
<apachelogger> the device stuff on the right is super awful
<daskreech> not like Plasma 4.0 ready
<daskreech> but we can pitch to a business?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how feasible is getting quickaccess in the defautl install?
<apachelogger> I don't even know what it is
<apachelogger> hmmm
<Arby> on the subject of kdepim
<Arby> debuild went splat again http://paste.ubuntu.com/27571/
<Arby> I can barely even read that
<apachelogger> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/kdepim/current/kde4pim-4.0.83/obj-i486-linux-gnu'
<apachelogger> Arby: did you actually update the source?
<Arby> no just the debian/ files
<Arby> as said earlier
<apachelogger> as I said as well, you need to update the source otherwise you are building .83 ;-)
<Arby> so you actually meant I do need to apply that entire diff by hand :(
<apachelogger> no I did not
<apachelogger> I mean update the debian stuff
<apachelogger> then get the .98 tarball
<apachelogger> extract it
<apachelogger> copy the debian dir in
<apachelogger> and debuild
<Arby> ahh, the penny drops, that was the missing step
<apachelogger> :D
<Arby> that would have been the end of me :)
 * Arby leaves kdepim building and goes to sleep
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-16
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: using intrepid as the distro series for an hardy backport is not the most efficient thing to do ;-)
 * JontheEchidna must have been on crack or half asleep
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I know that feeling :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> I'll resend the diff.gz and dsc in just a second
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> actually kdeplasma-addons' binary names
<apachelogger> should be changed back to kdeplasmoids
<apachelogger> or we need transitional packages
<apachelogger> that conflicts/replaces is only going to work if the packages get pulled in by something
<apachelogger> but since they currently aren't the conflicts/replaces doesn't have any effect unless someone installs the packages actually
<JontheEchidna> a transitional package is a binary package entry in debian/control that just depends on the new package, ya?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that sounds reasonable as well
<apachelogger> actually better
<apachelogger> less work at backporting
<vorian> JontheEchidna: why, where did you see that?
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> in skanlite
<JontheEchidna> I think
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> I forced xand3r to make a transitional package ^_^
 * apachelogger loves transitional packages
<JontheEchidna> he did a nice job
<apachelogger> much more reliable than repalces/conflicts
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: everyone here does
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apachelogger> that's the reason I prefer this channel over opensuse-kde ;-)
<apachelogger> actually, the only reason :P
<JontheEchidna> Oh hey, the kate icon changed for rc1
<apachelogger> IMO it looks tangoish
<apachelogger> but I am only an oxygen member by love ... so my opinion doesn't care
<apachelogger> live ain't fair, I tell you
<apachelogger> or life
<apachelogger> something like that at least
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> transitional package for the libs!
<apachelogger> the dev depends the libs, the dbg depends the libs, the mainpackage depends the libs and the mainpage depends the data
<apachelogger> that is one nice transitional package
<apachelogger> hooray
<JontheEchidna> wait, wut?
<apachelogger> haha!
<JontheEchidna> just make a transitional package for the libs and everything else will get pulled in?
<apachelogger> now I confused you
<apachelogger> muahahaha
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: aye
<JontheEchidna> ok!
<apachelogger> I do it
 * apachelogger is a kick ass sorcerer
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that dput didn't work too well
<apachelogger> Uploading to notspecified (via ftp to SPECIFY.THE.STUPID.ARCHIVE):
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so transitional package for the libs4 and change dist to hardy
 * JontheEchidna makes dsc and diff.gz
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: [01:19:32] <apachelogger> I do it
<apachelogger> you should listen more carefully
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I thought you said "do it"
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:35 (MESSAGE):
<apachelogger>   ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you exchanged the cdbs dir, right?
<JontheEchidna> ...
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<JontheEchidna> >.>
<JontheEchidna> nope
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> boy
<JontheEchidna> lewl
<apachelogger> bad karma
<apachelogger> really bad karma
<apachelogger> I must have had
 * JontheEchidna hits self with FTBFS stick
 * vorian hands a bigger stick to JontheEchidna 
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> vorian: too big apparently
<apachelogger> though, size doesn't matter that much anyway :P
 * apachelogger uploaded ppa3
<vorian> that's what I hear
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> how cute
<apachelogger> it's kde-nightly night again
<JontheEchidna> wtf
<JontheEchidna> switch users logged me out :/
<JontheEchidna> how cool is that?
<JontheEchidna> oh well, the new kdm theme is pretty cool
<apachelogger> kde is blocking all the build servers iia iia oo
<apachelogger> kde is blocking all the build servers iia iia oo aa eyyy
<apachelogger> or was it eeeeey
<JontheEchidna> KDE is taking over the world!!!
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I luv it
<apachelogger> finally
<apachelogger> KDM
<apachelogger> is pretty
<apachelogger> for the first time in it's whole life
<JontheEchidna> oh hey, that reminds me of a br at LP
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> br at lp
<vorian> oO
<JontheEchidna> bug report at launchpad
<vorian> bratlp
<apachelogger> way to many words with only 2 chars
<apachelogger> me of a br at lp
<vorian> mrofabratlp
<vorian> erm
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> ppa3 is building
<apachelogger> very nice
<JontheEchidna> ppa3 of what?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> I should know that, right?
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> these kernels!!!
<JontheEchidna> grr
<apachelogger> someone please upload something lpia mercury server is idle
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have kdeplasma-addons installed yet?
<JontheEchidna> Do you think that the new kdm theme satisfies 63287?
<apachelogger> are you running hardy at all?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I don't have it installed, but I do run hardy
<apachelogger> bug 63287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 63287 in kdebase "Login screen menu button doesn't look like a menu button" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63287
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, perfect
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive
<apachelogger> add my repo
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: once the package is build, try upgrading
<JontheEchidna> kk
 * apachelogger just lost the topic right there
<ScottK> Konqueror kde4 doesn't happen to have the ability to not use CSS on a per domain basis does it?
<apachelogger> ScottK: I have no idea what you mean
 * JontheEchidna has to tastes his own packaging
 * JontheEchidna sweats
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: actually your packaging pushed to perfection :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what typo did you fix?
<JontheEchidna> conflcits or something
<JontheEchidna> instead of conflicts
<apachelogger> sounds cool
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: FTBFS on amd64
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> now did the same fault
<apachelogger> *headdesk
<JontheEchidna> though looking at the logs it gets pretty far...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> new upload
<ScottK> apachelogger: Launchpad's U/I is actually reasonably usable if you set your browser to not use it's CSS.
<apachelogger> ppa3build1
<ScottK> So I'd like to be able to select a local CSS (empty one in this case) just for Launchpad.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nope
<ScottK> In KDE3 I can select my own CSS, but only globally, not per domain.
<apachelogger> only works on global scale
<apachelogger> not per domain
<ScottK> Urgh.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, for kde3 there is a plugin at kde-apps
<apachelogger> pretty much like that greasmonkey thingy for firefox IIRC
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: building now
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do I have to wait until the plasmoid-* packages to get uploaded to universe before backporting them to the ppa?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: FTBFS again D:
<apachelogger> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde4/libplasmaappletdialog.so': No such file or directory
<apachelogger> eh????
<JontheEchidna> ????
<apachelogger> now it's getting weird
<JontheEchidna> hmm, shouldn't that be /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libplasmaappletblahblabh?
<vorian> bug 247393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247393 in kdebase-workspace "[Intrepid KDE4] regression -- systray is incorrectly painted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247393
<apachelogger> how did that work on intrepid?!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Did it work at all with the messed up debian/*.installs?
 * apachelogger plames the installgen files
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sorrry, but I have to blame you
<JontheEchidna> D:
<JontheEchidna> what'd I do?
<apachelogger> your install:
<apachelogger> usr/lib/kde4/libplasmaappletdialog.so
<apachelogger> old install:
<apachelogger> usr/lib/kde4/lib/libplasmaappletdialog.so
<JontheEchidna> [19:54:20] <JontheEchidna> hmm, shouldn't that be /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libplasmaappletblahblabh?
<JontheEchidna> I guess I was right...
<JontheEchidna> too overzealous with kate's replace feature I guess
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you just didn't use it properly :P
<apachelogger> usr in intrepid == usr/lib/kde4 in hardy
<apachelogger> intrepid install:
<apachelogger> usr/lib/libplasmaappletdialog.so
<JontheEchidna> I told it to replace usr/ with usr/lib/kde4/
<JontheEchidna> in all the install files
<JontheEchidna> I did the installgen files by hand tho
<apachelogger> well, they don't matter as far as I can tell
<harolddong> are the latest packages in the process of being built?  my update is stopping with errors with the oxygen icons package and kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> yes they are built at Arby's machine ;-)
<harolddong> I'm mean - Are the latest packages *STILL* in the process of being built?
<apachelogger> and Arby is sleeping
<apachelogger> so no
<apachelogger> and yes
<apachelogger> they are not in the process of being built for the ppa
<apachelogger> but they are in another way in the process of being built ;-)
 * apachelogger should really start with yoga soonish
<apachelogger> already 2am
<harolddong> k just wondering what was going on thx
<apachelogger> harolddong: might take at least another 12 hours before someone gets to upload kdepim
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> maybe 8
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jscinoz/+archive
<apachelogger> another case of ppa loop of death
 * apachelogger was already wondering why everyone is building googlegadets ;-)
<apachelogger> and another one
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=depwait
<vorian> go go googlegadget
<JontheEchidna> gogo googlegadget plasma compat!
<vorian> ug
 * apachelogger is getting depressed watching the build queue
<vorian> plasma segfault
<vorian> again
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what did you do to vorian's plasma
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<apachelogger> finally we are building
<vorian> JontheEchidna: you broke plasma?
<JontheEchidna> not afaik >.>
<apachelogger> [02:11:17] <JontheEchidna> gogo googlegadget plasma compat!
<apachelogger> plasma apparently didn't like that
<vorian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859972
<vorian> that's a fun read
<apachelogger> but ... all this leads me to my complaint about plasma being crashable by plasmoids again
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: if people wrote the plasmoids in a scripting language this'd all be not a problem
<JontheEchidna> since the scripting api is sandboxed
<JontheEchidna> vorian: is it segfaulting on startup?
<vorian> yep
<apachelogger> I have been running Debian since 4.1 beta1 , and I can say it's more stable though it's experimental than Kubuntu. I see every time there is an update they show up in drips in Kubuntu, and most of the time it looks like no prior testing has been done before it's being pushed into the repos. I could be wrong but it looks to me Kubuntu is really just sucking it out of Debian as they get out.
<apachelogger> that
<apachelogger> is
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> hurting
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> feelings
<apachelogger> big
<apachelogger> time
<JontheEchidna> vorian: did you have kdeplasmoids plasmoids on the desktop?
<apachelogger> :'-(
<JontheEchidna> :'(
<apachelogger> like we wouldn't be working our arses of
<apachelogger> f
<vorian> apachelogger: just wait til' the last comment
<apachelogger> yah, but still
<apachelogger> people having that feeling
<apachelogger> makes me even more depressed than watching the soyuz build queue
<vorian> :(
<apachelogger> anway
 * apachelogger hands vorian a cookie for the last comment
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it builds
<apachelogger> sucessfully
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> \o/
 * JontheEchidna updates
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> not just yet
<apachelogger> lpia finished
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> next is i368
<vorian> yipppeee
<apachelogger> *386
 * apachelogger never gets these digits right
<JontheEchidna> lpia always finishes first because lpia always fails on stuff
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> good way to keep the queue short, right? ;-)
<JontheEchidna> and it doesn't have the build-dep loops since it just fails anyway!
<apachelogger> rofl
<JontheEchidna> most of the time
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go go kdeplasma-addons update
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> that actually is kdeplasmoids-libs4 update
<apachelogger> ah screw it
 * apachelogger should go to bed earlier
<JontheEchidna> The following packages will be upgraded:
<JontheEchidna>   kde-nightly-kdelibs
<JontheEchidna> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<JontheEchidna> mirror lag ftl
<JontheEchidna> ooh, there it is
<apachelogger> http://www.cs.arizona.edu/people/justin/packagemanagersecurity/papers.html
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'm not getting kdeplasma-addons-dev
<apachelogger> I really don't think people doplying a product should do tests on the competitors
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you getting kdeplasma-addons?
<JontheEchidna> just the libs
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger scrolls up and reads his concept
<JontheEchidna> and whoa, looks like overwrite errors ahoy
<JontheEchidna> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeplasma-addons-libs4_4%3a4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<JontheEchidna>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/libplasmaappletdialog.so.4.1.0', which is also in package kdeplasmoids-libs4
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> [01:17:35] <apachelogger> the dev depends the libs, the dbg depends the libs, the mainpackage depends the libs and the mainpage depends the data
<apachelogger> do you see the problem?
 * apachelogger uberheaddesks
 * apachelogger rethinks that properly
<apachelogger> the dev has a binary:Version dep on the libs
<apachelogger> which means if it pulls in the dev package the lib has to be upgraded
 * JontheEchidna is just about as confused as when you first proposed it
<apachelogger> the dbg also binary:Version deps on the libs
<apachelogger> so if the lib gets updated
<apachelogger> teh dbg has to be updated as well
<apachelogger> now comes the tricky part
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apt-cache show kdeplasmoids please
<JontheEchidna> wtf is up with scrolling in konsole
<JontheEchidna> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<JontheEchidna>   kdeplasma-addons-libs4 kdeplasmoids-libs4
<JontheEchidna> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<JontheEchidna> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main kdeplasma-addons-libs4 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa4 [12.3kB]
<JontheEchidna> Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main kdeplasmoids-libs4 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa4 [4128B]
<vorian> hahahaha
<apachelogger> oh boy
<vorian> !paste | JontheEchidna
<ubottu> JontheEchidna: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> why did it paste in konversation?
<JontheEchidna> it was supposed to paste in kate!
<JontheEchidna> grr
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27608/
<vorian> JontheEchidna: you should adjust your throttle
<vorian> or use irssi
<vorian> (the latter being superb)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kdeplasmoids-libs4
<apachelogger> no version
<apachelogger> that is funny :S
<apachelogger> which means we need 2 transition packages
<vorian> :/
<JontheEchidna> It seems konsole has been struck by the same bug
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~$ apt-cache policy kdeplasmoids-libs4
<JontheEchidna> kdeplasmoids-libs4:
<JontheEchidna>   Installed: 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa4
<apachelogger> -dev causes an upgrade of libs
<apachelogger> libs causes an upgrade of dbg
<apachelogger> kdeplasma-addons itself causes an upgrade of data
<JontheEchidna> huh, where'd by klipper go?
<apachelogger> for some reason it doesn't autostart
<apachelogger> since beta2
<apachelogger> no idea why
<apachelogger> might be a packaging issue
<vorian> oh, you +1'd my plasmoid
<apachelogger> of course
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> guys
<apachelogger> I have to share this with you :D
<apachelogger> that is too insane to work
<vorian> which one?
<apachelogger> kdeplasmoids-dev transits to kdeplasma-addons-dev which conflicts/replaces kdeplasmoids-dev (<< 4:4.0.98) thus preventing file collisions
<apachelogger> -libs4 has a binary:version dep on -dev thus gets updated, which causes -dbg to update because this got a binary:version dep on -libs4
 * JontheEchidna 's brain asplodes
<vorian> hmmm
<apachelogger> kdeplasmoids transits to kdeplasma-addons which conflicts/replaces kdeplasmoids  (<< 4:4.0.98) thus preventing file collisions
<apachelogger> kdeplasma-addons has source:version dep on -data thus causing data to update
<apachelogger> since -libs4 -dbg and -data have a replaces/conflicts on the kdeplasmoids version of these packages they are supposed to get removed in the process of udate
<apachelogger> this is going to be the strangest package transition ever
 * JontheEchidna wonders if we'll regret this in the future
<JontheEchidna> they'll go "wtf is this crap these deranged circus chimps on crack packaged?"
<apachelogger> very likely
<JontheEchidna> then onward!
<vorian> yes, in intrepid+1
<apachelogger> vorian: honestly, we don't really need to provide a transition in intrepid
<JontheEchidna> I'd do it just to see the above quoted in a changelog
<apachelogger> as it is an in-development renaming
<jjesse> the "wtf is this crap"
<jjesse> in the change log?
<apachelogger> bad changelog language!
<vorian> apachelogger: agreed
<apachelogger> Good signature on ../kdeplasma-addons_4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa5.dsc.
<apachelogger> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<apachelogger> there we go again
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<vorian> so, again, what do we do about kopete-crypto?
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> tell everybody to encode their text messages in hex!
<vorian> a23js30sjd013sdj
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that doesn't make too much sense to me
<vorian> I think we should just update the package stdin did in revu
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it
<apachelogger> does
<apachelogger> not
<apachelogger> work
<apachelogger> that's why stdin is going to get it fixed upstream (hopefully)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> another 50 minutes pasted without yoga
<vorian> apachelogger: what was the issue?
<apachelogger> pasted is a nice word
<apachelogger> especially in that context
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> oi
<apachelogger> vorian: I described it sometime earlier today :P
<vorian> bleh, i was at work
<apachelogger> that's the problem with work, you usually mis the stuff that matters ;-)
<apachelogger> ah well
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> the cmake module
<apachelogger> is having some kind of typo
<apachelogger> the one responsible for finding kdepim that is
<vorian> the 4.0.98 version?
<apachelogger> which makes cmake not find kdepim
<apachelogger> thus crypto is not going to compile
<apachelogger> that cmake module is part of kdelibs
<apachelogger> and Riddell didn't wanted to have it patched in kubuntu
<apachelogger> but fixed upstream
<vorian> roger
<apachelogger> to ensure we don't break something
<vorian> thanks for bringing me up-to-date
<apachelogger> pas de problem
 * apachelogger is wondering wheather one can actually say that in french
<apachelogger> where are the french guys when you need one :S
<vorian> ne problem pas
 * apachelogger prefers slang
<vorian> werd
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: get ready
<JontheEchidna> k
<jjesse> there is nothing better in the world then your 3 week son falling asleep on your shoulder as he curls up and snuggles next to your head
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jjesse: I think falling asleep next to a beer barrel is better ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it's 2:59
<jjesse> apachelogger: i would disagrre but thats ok w/ me
 * apachelogger isn't exactly sure going to bed makes much sense anymore
<jjesse> just sleep on a table, i hear they are comfortable
<JontheEchidna> 8:59 here
<apachelogger> :P
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: where is here?  i take it you are in Eastern time?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you update already?
<JontheEchidna> New Hampshire, USA
 * jjesse is in michigan usa
 * JontheEchidna is apt-get updating
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kdeplasmoids-libs4 updated and kdeplasma-addons-libs4 got installed
<JontheEchidna> oh, here comes the rest
<JontheEchidna> had to update again
<JontheEchidna> oh wait? addons-libs4 just got updated again?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> the first update didn't use the lastest packages
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok
<apachelogger> that's why only libs got updated
<JontheEchidna> well it removed kdeplasmoids and kdeplasmoids-libs4
<apachelogger> the question is - did it add the replacemens as necessary?
<JontheEchidna> nope
 * apachelogger can't type anymore
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger is uploading a save bet solution
<apachelogger> yoga time
<apachelogger> see you laters
<vorian> nn
<jjesse> buy
<jjesse> bye
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ppa6 didn't pull them in either
<JontheEchidna> it's not marking kdeplasmoids-data for removal either
<vorian> :/
 * JontheEchidna has to go for the night
<vorian> nn
<nixternal> vorian: there, finally completed the call for papers for OLF
<vorian> yays!
<vorian> nixternal: the OLF folks had their first meeting tonight
<vorian> or, first of the final meetings
<nixternal> I left options open for talks on KDE, Kubuntu, Ubuntu/Debian Development, and Community
<nixternal> s/and/or
<vorian> haha, That's great!
<vorian> you are awesome nixternal
<nixternal> probably will get denied unless Greg remembers me
<nixternal> Greg is the big guy right?
<vorian> yeah :)
<nixternal> ahh, I got drunk in his bathtub :P
<vorian> I've been volunteered to be on the speaker/presentaion committee
<vorian> so I _know_ you'll get at least one slot
<vorian> and jcastro
<vorian> (who was also volunteered i think)
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> I think 2 would be great though :P
<vorian> for real?
<nixternal> cuz if I do 1, then either Kubuntu or KDE gets left out, and I can't have that
<vorian> noted
<nixternal> and then there is the possibility of 3...I mean how many Core Developers or MOTUs are gonna be there to give a dev talk? :P
<nixternal> damn, what an ego!
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> damn, I have to give a talk this weekend and next weekend
<nixternal> this weekend, I dunno what to talk about yet
<vorian> puppies
<nixternal> next weekend is "DocBook the right way"
<nixternal> or Proper XML, I can't remember now
<vorian> wth
<vorian> what's that for?
<nixternal> one of the LUGs
<nixternal> and then in August is BarCamp Chicago
<vorian> wow
<nixternal> and one of the talks there is "Your fridge sucks as an appliance"
<vorian> I wish colug did stuff like that
<nixternal> make um do stuff like that
<vorian> ja!
<nixternal> www.syswear.com has some great t-shirts
<nixternal> I have a few favorites on there
<vorian> haha
<vorian> "Overworked Employee"
<ScottK> What is OLF?
<vorian> Ohio Linux Fest
<vorian> you should come!
<vorian> ohiolinux.org
<ScottK> Wrong side of the mountains for me.
<nixternal> haha
<ScottK> For me Ohio is "The place we stop on the way home from my Dad's house after Christmas if there's a big snowstorm in the mountains."
<ScottK> Although the Air Force museum in Dayton is pretty cool.
 * daskreech considers asploding
<ScottK> daskreech: If that's about my Ohio comment, I'm kidding.  I'm from Kansas.  I definitely know about living a place people never stop.
<vorian> Kansas!
<vorian> Rock Chalk
<vorian> :/
<vorian> no KU fans
<vorian> I lived in Lawrence for a while, lovely place
<nixternal> in prison there?
<vorian> Not Leavenworth
<nixternal> I know Leavenworth
<nixternal> I thought there was a state prison in lawrence
<nixternal> seems I am wrong though...stupid Lockup on MSNBC
<nixternal> always confusing me
<vorian> bedazzzled!
<vorian> lawrence is a really cool town though
<ScottK> Both my parents went to KU.
<ScottK> nixternal: All the prisons are in Leavonworth.  Military, Federal, and State.
<vorian> cool :)
<vorian> my Dad and brothers went to KU
<vorian> I'm the black sheep
 * daskreech shears vorian 
<daskreech> I've always wanted a nice dark sweater
<vorian> baaah
<daskreech> ha ha
<ScottK> In my Mom's family EVERYONE else went to K-State, so she was the black sheep.
<vorian> That's one of the best rivalries in college sports
<ScottK> So you understand.
<vorian> oh yes
<vorian> I got my brother a K-State chair as a gag-gift, i've never seen him so mad
<vorian> I thought he was kidding at first, but he was really t-d off
<vorian> We at Southwest Missouri State had no rivals
<vorian> because nobody knows who the heck SMSU is :)
<vorian> now known as MSU (Identity Crisis)
 * ScottK know what that is.
<vorian> yay!
<Arby> morning all
<Arby> anybody awake
<Arby> I'm trying to backport kdepim 4.0.98 and failing with this error
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27646/
<Arby> the path seems to be wrong in kdepim-dev.install but I can't work out what the right path is
<_StefanS_> Arby: I got the same error here
<_StefanS_> Arby: i just asked in #kubuntu-kde4
<Arby> any luck?
<Arby> the file it's looking for is present at kdepim-4.0.98/kleopatra/libkleopatraclient/core/command.h
<Arby> but I can't figure where it's supposed go to
<Arby> I think the problem is the change in where we install kde4 in hardy vs intrepid
 * Arby looks hopefully in the direction of ScottK or vorian
<Arby> I hoped to get this finished before I leave for work
<Arby> (about 10 min)
<Hobbsee> what's the
<Hobbsee> ETA on the rest of the packages for
<Hobbsee> KDE 4.1 RC1?
<Hobbsee> bah.
 * Arby admits defeat and goes to get ready for work
<Arby> apachelogger: sorry I haven't managed to finish kdepim
<Arby> apachelogger: the error stopping me is http://paste.ubuntu.com/27646/
<Arby> apachelogger: see scrollback just above for synopisis of the problem
<Arby> apachelogger: if we need kdepim before tonight someone else will have to do it
<Arby> apachelogger: otherwise I'll try to sort it out after work
<Arby> right now I'm out of time
<Arby> :(
<bdgraue> hello, i have a problem in the kde4.1rc1 with kmail. if i start konctact i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1073114
<bdgraue> is it a problem inkubuntu or in kde in general?
<Riddell> hmm, this channel is highlighted but I don't know how to get konversation to tell me why
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey, I just managed to finish the konq-plugins package for kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: although I'll submit it to debian first since I splitted the package a lot, in order to provide the plugins we want only
<Tonio_> Riddell: most people want the search bar plugin but not the dom tree viewer one for example
<Riddell> Tonio_: where does that live currently?
<Riddell> (in svn)
<Tonio_> Riddell: extras/base
<Riddell> Tonio_: groovy, get it uploaded
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you on a contribute day today?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, but will by the end of the week
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, this time I'm back so don't worry, you can give me a few things to add to the todo :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I feel better, will have a new appartment soon, so let's go work on intrepid :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you be at oscon ? I do
<Riddell> no I won't
<Riddell> kubuntu-default-settings could do with a clean out, most of the KDE 3 stuff can go
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep I can handle that one
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/temp/konq-plugins
<Tonio_> Riddell: ig you want to review it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to get the changes in debian since I don't want to maintain that separate
<Tonio_> Riddell: I still have to write the long descriptions for all the packages, I'll do that at 12
<Tonio_> Riddell: along with kds btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm also considering packaging kdebluetooth for kde4
<Riddell> that would be good
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it doesn't have an obex ioslave atm, bi problematic
<Tonio_> Riddell: also konq-plugins is a new package, so it needs reviewing first, and also a MIR to get in main
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is no more kdeaddons source package
<Riddell> doesn't need a MIR, it came from kdeaddons so the code has already been in main
<Riddell> 403 - Forbidden on that URL of yours
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can refresh, should be okay this time
<Riddell> Tonio_: still 403 - Forbidden
<Tonio_> Riddell: this time it is ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: stupid scp, sorry....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've also changed the packaging name from konq-plugins to konqueror-plugins, with a transitional package
<Tonio_> brb, restarting kde for rc1
<Riddell> hmm, no l10n
<Riddell> cdbs/kde.mk is old, we no longer use  -DKDE_DEFAULT_HOME=.kde4
<Riddell> not sure about one package per plugin
<Riddell> the descriptions are lacking
<Riddell> I wouldn't use an epoch incase upstream decides on some random other numbering scheme
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also noticed that klipper doesn't restore with kde session, probably cause there is no desktop file for it....
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking if that's packaging issue
<Tonio_> hum, nope there is one.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd suggest adding an autostart desktop file for klipper, although I'm not sure the lack of restoration is a local issue or if that's confirmed....
<Tonio_> Riddell: klipper should always be started imho, btw
<Riddell> hi Tonio_, yes that should be fixed
<Riddell> [09:35] <Riddell> hmm, no l10n
<Riddell> [09:36] <Riddell> cdbs/kde.mk is old, we no longer use  -DKDE_DEFAULT_HOME=.kde4
<Riddell> [09:38] <Riddell> not sure about one package per plugin
<Riddell> [09:38] <Riddell> the descriptions are lacking
<Riddell> [09:40] <Riddell> I wouldn't use an epoch incase upstream decides on some random other numbering scheme
<Tonio_> Riddell: right about the kde.mk and default
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the plugins..... well it makes sense for me to eparate them.... firefox extensions are packaged that way, also do most plugin based apps....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know about descriptions :) I'll write them today
<Tonio_> Riddell: what do you mean by epoch incase upstream ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I simply don't understand what are you talking about on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: also the kde.mk in use is from debian (they already packaged it)
<Riddell> well use the kde.mk from Kubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: done...
<Riddell> ignore the epoch point
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki ;)
<Tonio_> what does epoch mean ?
<Tonio_> don't know the word in fact
<Riddell> in the version number
<Riddell> 4:4.1-0
<Riddell> the 4: is the epoch
<Tonio_> Riddell: we also have to fix the konqueror package to remove all the useless profiles, just to keep the standard file and web ones
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do that today
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebase uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently building polished konq-plugins for review
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> and then kdebluetooth4
<Riddell> what can kdebluetooth4 do without its ioslave?
<Tonio_> Riddell: also about konq-plugins we'll have to be very carefull if debian refuses our changes to the packaging.... cause their package may overwrite our one...
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I really think installing all the plugins is an issue, dom tree viewer or user agent switcher is making it a mess for most people
<Riddell> well, however you wish, I would do it as a konqeror-plugins for the stuff we want on the CD and a konqueror-plugins-extra for the stuff we don't
<Tonio_> Riddell: you have the obex push client available for file transfert, also you have the kbluelock service, the kbluemon one etc...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the ioslave is just another way to use obex, easier, but not necessary
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, we discussed that with apachelogger....
<Tonio_> Riddell:  the problem in doing that is that those changes are not debian compatible :)
<Riddell> right enough
<Tonio_> Riddell: splitting all the plugins as fairly more chances to be accepted :)
<Tonio_> allee: are you working on digikam-kde4 packaging ?
<Tonio_> allee: I can help on that point too :)
<Riddell> I think Xan3er was
<Riddell> or whatever his nick is
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have to package this too : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/gtk-kde4?content=74689
<Tonio_> Riddell: replacement for gtk-qt-engines
<Riddell> we have gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: already ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we change the name to replace gtk-qt-engine ?
<Tonio_> hum no, we still have kde3 apps....
<Tonio_> hum, no we should in fact ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: any reason we still have both packages in the archives ?
<allee> Tonio_: no, unfortunately much too busy.  Feel free to help.  Paul worked on it last sunday: alioth svn: kde-extras/digikam/branches/kde4/debian
<Tonio_> allee: great, I'll have a look
<Riddell> for kde 3 apps
<Tonio_> allee: also as I said I did a lot of changes to the konq-plugins package
<Tonio_> allee: will you help to have them accepted in debian eventually ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it is not for kde3 apps :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is for gtk apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we want gtk apps to look like kde3 ones or not ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, gtk-qt-engine will not work with kde4, as the .kde/Autostart script isn't ran
<Tonio_> Riddell: we probably just want gtk apps to look like kde4 ones and that's it no ?
<allee> Tonio_: when I've some time again, off course I'll try to get them synced back
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm, right enough
<Tonio_> allee: super
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll do the packaging transition then
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I wonder what is the difference between gtk-qt-engine and gtk-kde4, ans which one works better...
<Riddell> oh gtk-kde4 is just a KDE tool to edit the gtk settings
<Riddell> not especially useful
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, it also allows to sync the theme with kde4 one
<Tonio_> Riddell: and also deals with the icons, the way gtk-qt-engine does
<Tonio_> Riddell: gtk-qt-engine-kde4 doesn't deal with icons
<Tonio_> Riddell: the question is, will it break the settings for people also using gnome ? I'll have a look
<Tonio_> and compare the 2 tools
<Riddell> mmm
<Riddell> thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum gtk-qt-engine-kde4 package seems to be broken.... I can't see anything in systemsettings
<vorian> morning
<nixternal> mornin'
<vorian> yo
<Tonio_> someone to review this please ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=konq-plugins
<vorian> Tonio_: sure thing
<Tonio_> vorian: thanks
<nixternal> hahaha, gettin' a good chuckle from the planet this morning
<nixternal> get a virus on microsoft, or a ton of them, and you have been attacked
<nixternal> no, you went somewhere you shouldn't have and not you got a ton of viruses
<nixternal> s/not/now
 * apachelogger is wondering why Arby didn't upload kdepim somewhere -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pling
 * apachelogger is pretty tired
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pling
<vorian> Tonio_: all i see, need to change original-maintainer
<vorian> howdy apachelogger
<apachelogger> ahoy vorian
<Tonio_> vorian: hum true that
<vorian> werd
<Tonio_> anyone here knows a bit about cmake ?
<apachelogger> <-- cmake god :P
<Tonio_> gtk-qt-engine-kde4 ftbfs, can't understand why
 * vorian bows and worships
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you can't do an out-of-source-build
<apachelogger> hm
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I know, but whatever I try, it fails....
<apachelogger> word war vi
<Tonio_> even in a chroot
<apachelogger> that game looks dark
<Tonio_> pbuilder or so
<apachelogger> Tonio_: the package?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> Tonio_: did you exchange the debian/cdbs directory?
<Tonio_> yep
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Tonio_: what's the error then
<Tonio_> apachelogger: even a local compilation fails
<nixternal> what is the error Tonio_ ?
<nixternal> haha
<Tonio_> lemme show you the issue
 * apachelogger is wondering why it breaks at all
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it is a moc related problem
<Tonio_> exactly the kind of things I HATE !
<nixternal> Tonio_: you need to build-dep on automoc
<Arby> apachelogger: read the scrollback, I was wrestling with it this morning
<Arby> about 6-7am UK time
<nixternal> automoc was separated from kde packages into its own package
<Tonio_> nixternal: hum lemme look at that
<Tonio_> nixternal: I already build-dep on it ;)
<nixternal> hrmm
<Tonio_> nixternal: btw even a local cmake . && make fails
<apachelogger> Arby: yah, but I can't finish the package ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: plong (short)
<Arby> apachelogger: briefly, debuild fell over because some of the paths in kdepim-dev.install
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please check for updates of kdeplasmoids
<nixternal> Tonio_: ahh, good then it isn't a packaging problem, but a gtk-qt problem :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i had an update this morning
<Nightrose> right now i am not at home
<Arby> and I couldn't work out the correct path
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did it work?
<Tonio_> nixternal: I suspect the code is not compatible with kde4.1 for some reason
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes seems to work
<Tonio_> not the code especially, but the cmake structure
<nixternal> Tonio_: is this a new svn checkout of it?
<Arby> I can fix it tonight but there's nothing I can do until then
<apachelogger> nixternal: there aren't any changes in svn
<Tonio_> nixternal: nope, rebuild from the old package
<Arby> if someone can help me work out the paths
<nixternal> ahh, fun
<apachelogger> well, at least not very big changes
<Tonio_> automoc4: process for /tmp/buildd/gtk-qt-engine-kde4-1.1/obj-i486-linux-gnu/kcm_gtk/moc_searchpaths.cpp failed: Unknown error
<Tonio_> supercool issue no ? ;)
<apachelogger> now
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> that is related to the out-of-source build
<apachelogger> Arby: can you paste the .install?
<Arby> not from here
<Arby> it's on my laptop which is at home
<apachelogger> m
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that doesn't make anysense :P
<Arby> there's _literally_ nothing I can do until I get home
<Arby> I'm at work, it's not a work laptop
<vorian> didn't you memorize it!
<Arby> erm no :P
<Tonio_> Generating moc_searchpaths.cpp
<Tonio_> moc: Too many input files specified
<Arby> it's the path to libkleopatraclient/core/command.h that causes the problem
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> either kate replace also messed with you :P
<apachelogger> or the path is just wrong
<apachelogger> or the file doesn't get installed for some reason
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> who is around with a hardy + ppa4?
<\sh> apachelogger: aehm...
<apachelogger> ha!
 * \sh runs
 * \sh already updated ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: install kdeplasmoids :P
<apachelogger> \sh: then add my repo
<\sh> it's my production computer
<apachelogger> in case you already have my repo, remove it before installing kdeplasmoids
<apachelogger> \sh: well, without new plasmoids plasma crashes
<\sh> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main kdeplasmoids-data 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy2 [3870kB]
<\sh> Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main kdeplasmoids-libs4 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy2 [12.6kB]
<\sh> Get:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main kdeplasmoids 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy2
<Tonio_> nixternal: I can't even build from svn in fact.... I'd like to fix that one, but I'm affraid that's too complicated for me
<apachelogger> making it less productive ;-)
<apachelogger> \sh: once you add my repo try upgrading
<\sh> apachelogger: url?
<apachelogger> if kdeplasmoids properly transists to kdeplasma-addons I can move the package to the kde4 ppa
<apachelogger> hooray
<\sh> apachelogger: http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger ?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i needed to tell it to install the package manually
<apachelogger>  
<apachelogger> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ubuntu hardy main
<Nightrose> i think
<Nightrose> with your ppa enabled
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that ain't good
 * apachelogger is wondering why
<Nightrose> (using adept updater)
<\sh> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27713/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<\sh> is it the result what you wanted?
<apachelogger> nay
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> well
<Nightrose> apachelogger: well it showed up in the updates but didn't mark it for updating automatically (just to make that clear)
<apachelogger> why is it kept back?
<\sh> not builded?
<apachelogger> frontpage says it is
<apachelogger> maybe it's because kdeplasmoids-data doesn't have a transitional package
<apachelogger> that would be kinda strange though
 * gnomefreak no longer has broken or held back packages but i havent tried installing plasma stuff 
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: delete googlegadgets from your ppa
<apachelogger> it's contriubting to the ppa build loop of death
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: i dont have it on mine
<apachelogger> maybe that was someone else then
 * apachelogger is too lazy to scroll up :P
 * gnomefreak doesnt build google crap
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive
<gnomefreak> thats mine
<gnomefreak> might have to remove edge
<apachelogger> indeed, doesn't look like the one I stumbled upon
<apachelogger> \sh, JontheEchidna: does it upgrade kdeplasmoids now?
<JontheEchidna> It wasn't marked as an upgrade for me when I ponged you...
<JontheEchidna> did you move to a different ppa?
<apachelogger> no
<JontheEchidna> (It's still marking ppa6 at you ppa as the latest version)
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> lp is so slow sometimes
<apachelogger> well, when ppa7 is available please try upgrading
<JontheEchidna> ok here's a lol
<JontheEchidna> I uninstalled everything kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> and I'm reinstalling kdeplasmoids so I can test
<JontheEchidna> now when I install kdeplasmoids
<JontheEchidna> one of the deps it pulls in is kdeplasma-addons-data
<JontheEchidna> oh, and the rest of kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> heh, looks like it worked then
<JontheEchidna> :D
 * JontheEchidna is still half asleep
<\sh> The following packages have been kept back:
<\sh>   kdeplasmoids
<\sh> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<\sh> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ok, this is bloody ridiculous
<JontheEchidna> try dist-upgrade?
 * apachelogger gets himself a coffee
<\sh> apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<\sh> yes
<\sh> as always
<JontheEchidna> lolwut? then why is it held back?
<apachelogger> there is a transitional packages for every package
<JontheEchidna> Hum, uh-oh guys. bug 248891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248891 in kdebase-workspace "broken init script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248891
<JontheEchidna> This guy has latest ppa kdebase-workspace and is having kdm not start on him
 * JontheEchidna wonders how his kdm is starting
<apachelogger> kdm: /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<apachelogger> very strange indeed
<\sh> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27720/
<apachelogger> \sh: that looks good, right?
<Hobbsee> today just isn't my day :(
<JontheEchidna> huzzah!
<\sh> apachelogger: yes...
<\sh> apachelogger: should it crash now?
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> \sh: nope
 * JontheEchidna gives apachelogger a cookie
<apachelogger> yummy
<JontheEchidna> P.S. did you ever get to bed last night?
<\sh> apachelogger: btw...what should I do with a dashboard?
 * Hobbsee wanna cookie!
<apachelogger> \sh: access your plasmoids
 * apachelogger copies the addons over to the kde4 ppa
<JontheEchidna> brb/bbl
<apachelogger> one issue less
<apachelogger> \sh: please run dpkg -S kdmrc
 * apachelogger needs a hardy vm
<\sh> shermann@wz-pc-010:~/workspace/leonov-kde/leonov-kde$ dpkg -S kdmrc
<\sh> kdm-kde4: /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<\sh> kdm-kde4: /usr/lib/kde4/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kdm/kdmrc-ref.docbook
<apachelogger> haha!
<apachelogger> oh
<\sh> fcking hell....desktop effects are working on two screens without crashing on an ati card
<apachelogger> that was a bad merge I guess
<apachelogger> \sh: oh, and do you know a good guide for setting up/maintaining a repository?
<vorian> apachelogger: falcon?
<\sh> apachelogger: depends .. apt-ftparchive (pool structure) or simple and easy
 * vorian steps back into the abyss
<apachelogger> poolish I guess ... I think about setting up a top secret repo for pre-release testing of KDE packges
<vorian> falcon would be a good tool for that
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: we have htem in Intrepid now :)
<vorian> \o/
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: them is...?
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: the pre 4.1 packages
<gnomefreak> pre as is beta or rc
<gnomefreak> im assuming that is what you meant by pre-release testing packages
<apachelogger> gnomefreak: pre-pre-release
<gnomefreak> ah
<apachelogger> vorian: I find the name rather stupid
<apachelogger> falcon is also an entertainment company of that special kind ;-)
<vorian> apachelogger: oh really?
<apachelogger> vorian: ask the allknowing wikipedia
<vorian> no, but thanks!
<apachelogger> ;-)
<vorian> i'll take your word for it
<JontheEchidna> falcon entertainment?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: aye
 * JontheEchidna is sorry he asked the allknowing wikipedia
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> lol
 * JontheEchidna tries to think up of a good sekret codename
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> i don't see a plasma segfault bug in -workspace
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> an own server for the repo would be cool
<vorian> what will you call it?
<apachelogger> vorian: the repo?
<vorian> yes, it has to have a shiny name
<vorian> magical-wonerland
<vorian> the-city-dump
<apachelogger> KDE-Pre-Pre-Release-B0rkage
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> installing that on a gentoo box is going to be fun
<vorian> is bug 249034 a dupe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249034 in kdebase-workspace "(4.0.98) Plasma Workspace (plasma), signal SIGSEGV (Intrepid)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249034
<vorian> gentooooo
<quassel251> hmm, quassel is quite scary
<apachelogger> hey Riddell
<apachelogger> vorian: fixed with latest kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> better
<JontheEchidna> btw, how is this plasma-appletsrc? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27731/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: did you say something yesterday about not liking the device notifier on the left?
<Riddell> Tonio_: poke, kdesudo-kde4 is reported to not work
<apachelogger> Riddell: already told him
<Tonio_> Riddell: known issue ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: aye, awful it is
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably commit the new version toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: along with the kdesudo-kde4 kdesudo packaging transition
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you think it should stay at the right of the launcher?
<Riddell> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and the appletsrc is defining geometry values which is giong to cause problems I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: konqueror-plugins is in NEW
<\sh> apachelogger: already made a backport to hardy for new quassel ?
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<Tonio_> Riddell: I got it reviewed and uploaded
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: launcher - quickacces - media
<apachelogger> \sh: nope
<apachelogger> I actually told jussi01
<apachelogger> poke him :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I was going to wait until quickaccess was actually a package to put that in there
<Tonio_> Riddell: also gtk-qt-engines needs rebuild for /usr and ftbfs, I haven't been able to understand the issue (unknown moc error)
<Tonio_> Riddell: same problem with local compilation within svn btw...
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I actually fixed the out-of-source building
 * apachelogger didn't even remember ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: apparantly there's a problem with kdesudo-kde4 currently where it doesn't connect to the X server, this is an X problem that's being fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: XAUTHORITY issue
<Riddell> dunno
<Riddell> bryce is looking at it
<JontheEchidna> did my quit message say why I quit?
<JontheEchidna> My session was killed when I started a new one
<apachelogger> read errr 104
<apachelogger> connection reset by peer
<JontheEchidna> *sigh*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe the network connection got dropped?
<apachelogger> by knetworkmanager
<vorian> [n=jonathan@unaffiliated/jontheechidna] has quit [K-Lined]
<JontheEchidna> yeah, because it logged me out when I started a new session as a different user
<JontheEchidna> oh hey that reminds me, new knetworkmanager to test
<JontheEchidna> without geometry the applets don't get ordered right in the panel. :(
<JontheEchidna> ugh, this is a pain
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: these were the problems I was talking about
<JontheEchidna> so then what determines the order...?
 * JontheEchidna ponders
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I've done some tests
<JontheEchidna> I saved a plasma-appletsrc file with geometry
<JontheEchidna> quit plasma
<JontheEchidna> lowered screen res
<JontheEchidna> and then started plasma
<JontheEchidna> no problems, I think plasma auto-adjusts
<JontheEchidna> oh, but if you set the resolution higer again...
<JontheEchidna> you get a non-full width panel :/
<JontheEchidna> solution: set the panel width insanely high
<apachelogger> can never be high enough
<JontheEchidna> not even if it's... over 9000?
<JontheEchidna> they should just have a fullwidth option
<JontheEchidna> would make life much easier
<apachelogger> ack
 * JontheEchidna tests
 * apachelogger compiles a python stack for falcon
<Tonio_> Riddell: /usr/bin/xauth -q -f /tmp/kdesudo-TT4636-xauth generate :0 trusted
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is the command used by kdesudo to generate the xauthority file
<Tonio_> Riddell: for some reason it seems to fail on intrepid
<Tonio_> this was working before
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the error I'm getting
<Tonio_>  /usr/bin/xauth: (argv):1:  couldn't query Security extension on display ":0"
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it works with 9000 ^_^
<apachelogger> patch work all around the place
<Riddell> Tonio_: "Dunno"  talk to bryce
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: once you have that stuff finished, please report a bug requesting improvements to plasma
 * apachelogger hates workarounds
 * JontheEchidna does too
<JontheEchidna> We should be fine until computers start offering resolutions that horizontally offer 9000
<JontheEchidna> Maybe I should file a wishlist bug @ plasma for a fullwidth option for the rc...
<JontheEchidna> so that come 4.2 we won't have to work around it
<Tonio_> Riddell: xorg problem with security extension, should be fixed soon
<Tonio_> Riddell: kees looking at that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably have to wait for this to release the package since I can't really test atm what's going on...
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kpackagekit.png   kpackagekit working surprisingly well
<JontheEchidna> This is currently what I have: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/defaultIntrepid2.jpg
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kdesudo problem will be fixed once xorg is build.... we just tested the fix and it works
<Riddell> phew
<gnomefreak> JontheEchidna: yeah i hate that upper left square but you can close it
<gnomefreak> cant remember if it was right click or there was a x to close it
<JontheEchidna> both
<JontheEchidna> That applet is for people with junk in their ~/Desktop folders
<nixternal> hola compadres
 * JontheEchidna justs removes it too
<gnomefreak> JontheEchidna: ah
<gnomefreak> morning nixternal
<JontheEchidna> morning
<nixternal> it is super hawt in the chi today
<gnomefreak> nixternal: ill look into flash 10b2 once i figure out my key/LP/email issue
<gnomefreak> it was supposed to happen today bt not likely
<nixternal> flash sucks! free software ftw! :PO
<gnomefreak> but
<nixternal> whoa
<gnomefreak> oh yeah forgot to tell you i found the problem last week just not sure if it is yours as well. i emailed upstream and they said that they were working on the issue and not sure when patch will be pushed into it but im guessing b3 will have it
<gnomefreak> wmode is the problem for most of the flash 10 bugs
<jjesse> nixternal: supposed to be 90 degrees in GR w/ 90% hummidy
<nixternal> jjesse: yup, I feel your pain :)
<Hobbsee> right, who should i hand over the kde4 ppa team to?
<jjesse> nixternal
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Riddell> Hobbsee: me?
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> me?
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> of course it should go to Riddell, he needs more work to do :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, you want it?  OK
<Hobbsee> heya jjesse
 * Hobbsee curses launchpad
<jjesse> Hobbsee: haven't heard/seen from you in a long time hope things are going well
<Hobbsee> jjesse: not so great today, but otherwise, yes :)
<jjesse> sorry to hear you aren't doing well today, but glad otherwise
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i bricked my phone today, and the doctor messed up the needle she was giving me :(
<jjesse> that sucks
<jjesse> hate it when doctors screw things up
<Hobbsee> yes, so i'm now back to a very old phone
<Hobbsee> didn't hurt for that long, nor bleed, which was nice.
 * jjesse doesn't like blood or needles
<jjesse> which means i was mostly useless when my wife gave birth... had to make sure i was looking the opposite way
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yeah, that probably wouldn't be helpful
<nixternal> jjesse: you wimp :P
<nixternal> the needle didn't bother me, it was the extreme squeezing from my wife at the time that was worse :)
<jjesse> dude its nasty down there :)
<JontheEchidna> wow
<JontheEchidna> what made xarchiver suck so bad?
<Riddell> apachelogger: upgraded to a version of KDE 4 which uses .kde today.  kwin used the plastique border, we should maybe think about how to tell it not to
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 249081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249081 in kubuntu-default-settings "Default plasma-appletsrc could stand some improvements/polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249081
<Riddell> I wonder if I set it to plastique myself at some point
<Riddell> in which case, fair enough to keep it at that
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently building kdesudo fancy testing once done ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Riddell> testers wanted for kpackagekit   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jr/ubuntu intrepid main
<Riddell> glatzor: would be intresting if you have comments on that ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ! I wanted to package that one :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's the status of adept3 ?
<Riddell> dunno, not heard from petr for a while
<jjesse> there was a blog post the other day on kde planet the otehr day about it
<jjesse> i think not much work was done on it if i remember correctly
<jjesse> other day was sometime this week
<Riddell> jjesse: about adept?
<jjesse> yes about adept 3
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/temp/kdesudo/
<jjesse> looking right now for post
<Tonio_> Riddell: also you have to install : http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/xserver/
<Tonio_> Riddell: otherwise, no access to xserver...
<Riddell> wibble
<Tonio_> kdesudo uploaded....waiting for xserver now :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: in case you missed it, konq-plugin should be stuck in NEW, can you let it in ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can't install those xserver packages, I'm on amd64, bryce says he's uploading now so I can test when it compiles in the archive
<Tonio_> hum klipper.desktop should be broken somehow.... even alt+f2 canot find it.... weird
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok, same for kdesudo then :)
<jjesse> http://web.mornfall.net/blog/fast_forward.html very brief mention of adept 3
<Tonio_> Riddell: that klipper not restoring looks like the desktop file is broken.... I don't understand why
<Riddell> Tonio_: NoDisplay=true  ?
<Riddell> mm, and the same file is used for autostart
<Tonio_> yeah, I just saw that..... why ?
<Tonio_> doesn't make sense hiding that one...
<Riddell> well klipper shouldn't be in the menu, it's clutter when it's autostarted anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it depends if you want it autostarted or restored with ksmserver...
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can simply patch to copy in /Etc/xdg/autostart.... that would be fine for me.... do I do that way ?
<Tonio_> hum, no it is already autostarted.... weird...
<Riddell> Tonio_: remove the NoDisplay patch and patch CMakeLists.txt to not install it into applications
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll first test if that helps the autostart, and then will do
<Riddell> yes, removing NoDisplay will help autostart
<LaserJock> Riddell: openbabel has made a final release (2.2.0)
<LaserJock> Riddell: are you going to have time to look at getting that?
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> LaserJock: is it just a sync from debian?
<LaserJock> Riddell: should be yeah
<Riddell> spose I could check that out
<LaserJock> Riddell: I asked cryos about Kalzium and he said he checked that it does work with OB 2.2.0
<LaserJock> Riddell: I can do it you don't have time, I just thought I'd check with you first as it affects you (or Kalzium) most directly
<Riddell> I need a shoulder massage today
<LaserJock> heh, well I can't do a lot about that
<LaserJock> it would be a long flight to for a massage
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum works...
<Tonio_> Riddell: then we have a couple of other autostart files to patch :)
<Tonio_>  /usr/share/autostart/kab2kabc.desktop:NoDisplay=true
<Tonio_> Riddell: also that patch should go in kde svn I suspect...
<Tonio_> I'll let you do that.... currently writing the patch
<Tonio_> hum that's a kubuntu patc we added in fact, hehe :)
<mluser-work> Will it be possible to install kde 3.5.x alongside kde4 in intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> mluser-work: Nope
<mluser-work> JontheEchidna: Ok.. thanks
<JontheEchidna> The only KDE3 stuff is going to be where there isn't a KDE4 version for that software
<JontheEchidna> brb
<JontheEchidna> oops, wrong channel
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, I'm just dropping the patch and changing klipper.install not to install the file (needs changing anyway, so no need to patch
<Tonio_> apachelogger, nixternal: any idea of the status of the kde4 frontend for network-manager/solid ?
 * jtechidna has backported plasmoid-weather and plasmoid-wifi for the ppa
<Arby> apachelogger: you around
<Arby> apachelogger: I'm to trying to defeat kdepim
<Arby> currently stuck with http://paste.ubuntu.com/27797/
 * JontheEchidna though kdepim was already built
<Arby> could be, maybe apachelogger did it himself
<Arby> I ran out of time this morning
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it's been built for the kde4 ppa
<Arby> it has, oh dammit failed again :(
<Arby> JontheEchidna: I don't see it, do you have a link/
<Arby> ?
<JontheEchidna> kmail-kde4 is at version 4.0.98
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~/Documents/sauce/plasmoid-quickaccess$ apt-cache policy kmail-kde4
<JontheEchidna> kmail-kde4:
<JontheEchidna>   Installed: 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe I got that off apachelogger's ppa...
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<JontheEchidna> brb
<Arby> still, it's done somewhere
<Arby> might as well go do something else then
<vorian> NCommander: see /topic
<NCommander> Awesome
 * yuriy points at bug 190371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190371 in kdelibs "KDE3 libthai dynamic loading unneccessarily requires libtool archive file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190371
<Xand3r> hey
<Xand3r> intrepid builder has problem with dbus
<Xand3r> Not creating home directory `/var/run/dbus'
<Xand3r> complete log http://paste.ubuntu.com/27809/
<Xand3r> please help me
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hi
<Xand3r> apachelogger: maybe you know something?
<Xand3r> vorian: hi, you reported the ftbfs the first time, aybe you know why.
<vorian> let me look at it again
<Xand3r> vorian: thx
<JontheEchidna> vorian: Could you review/upload kubuntu-kde4-members ppa backports for the plasmoid-weather and plasmoid-wifi packages?
 * JontheEchidna really needs to work on becoming an motu
<JontheEchidna> I've uploaded both to my ppa
<vorian> JontheEchidna: sure
<vorian> i need to get Xand3r first though
<JontheEchidna> kk, no hurry
<Xand3r> vorian: thx
<Xand3r> but vorian dont hurry, take the time you need
<vorian> thanks Xand3r :)
<Xand3r> vorian: thank you for the help
<JontheEchidna> vorian: currently correcting a few kinks with my packaging
<JontheEchidna> ..and ppa
 * JontheEchidna accidentally uploaded 0ubuntu1 to the ppa instead of 0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1
<JontheEchidna> ooh, I know why it's always failing
<JontheEchidna> forgot to change over to libplasma2 as a build-dep
<JontheEchidna> oh, wait, that shouldn't matter since it's libplasma-dev
 * JontheEchidna realizes he'd have to upload all the build-deps to his ppa
 * vorian looks at digicam
<JontheEchidna> vorian: Can I just throw these up on revu?
<Nightrose> Tm_T: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=121624041402575&w=2
<Xand3r> vorian: thx
<vorian> JontheEchidna: what package?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: plasmoid-weather and plasmoid-wifi
<JontheEchidna> backported for kde4 ppa
<vorian> what's your lp id?
<vorian> i'll check them there
<Xand3r> Nightrose: nice idea!
<Nightrose> Xand3r: not mine ;-)
<Xand3r> Nightrose: no, but nice
<JontheEchidna> vorian: ~echidnaman
<Nightrose> hmm jep
<vorian> ta
<JontheEchidna> But I deleted the packages since they didn't build and were causing headaches
<Xand3r> Nightrose: but i think there will be a problem
<JontheEchidna> oh well, at least it help me catch some errors
<Xand3r> the programms have changedm i dont think that they use the old configfile sheme
<JontheEchidna> oh hey, the source is still there
<JontheEchidna> http://ppa.launchpad.net/echidnaman/ubuntu/pool/main/p/plasmoid-weather/
<vorian> Xand3r: the problem is with libpng-dev
<Xand3r> vorian: ok
<Xand3r> vorian: you have top tell me were you saw that
<vorian> Xand3r: also, try to keep lines at 80 characters long if possible.
<vorian> Xand3r: build-deps
<vorian> not longer than 80,
<Xand3r> thats the howl problem
<vorian> Xand3r: for now, yes
<Xand3r> gnaa
<Xand3r> vorian: thx
<vorian> :)
<vorian> Xand3r: also libkipi-dev, not libkipi
<Xand3r> vorian: i have here the line, wich markes 80 charachters, i have no longer line
<Xand3r> vorian: whats exactly the problem with the libpng-dev
 * JontheEchidna goes off to east
<JontheEchidna> *eat
<JontheEchidna> blah
<vorian> Xand3r: there is no libpng-dev
<Xand3r> vorian: ah ok :)
<vorian> :)
<Xand3r> vorian: thx
<vorian> no problem
<Xand3r> trying testbuild
<Xand3r> update -.-
<vorian> update?
<vorian> Xand3r: this package will need to be fixed upstream I'm afraid
<vorian> or
<vorian> hold on
<Xand3r> vorian: my pbuilder needs updatem what did you talke about upstream?
<vorian> I'm checking something first
<david_edmundson> hey, are there any plans to package python-kde4 for KDE4.1 RC?
<vorian> Xand3r: where does digitaglinktree.1 originate from?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what was your question?
<Xand3r> vorian: dont know what you mean
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i had a question?
<apachelogger> you certainly highlighted
<apachelogger> me
<vorian> Xand3r: the manpage your digicam-kde4.manpages refers to
<vorian> debian/tmp/usr/share/man/man1/digitaglinktree.1
<JontheEchidna> brb
<Xand3r> vorian: i tooked it from the old digikam
<vorian> where is it?
<Xand3r> vorian: good question
<vorian> i don't think it exists, nor do I think it's needed
<vorian> let's see
<Xand3r> vorian: so i remove it
<vorian> let's make sure first, kk?
<Xand3r> how i can search easy throo the dirs? grep digitaglinktree.1
<Xand3r> ?
<vorian> that would be a place to start
<vorian> if it's in that format
<vorian> digitaglinktree.* might be a good one to grep
<Xand3r> vorian: kk thx
<vorian> no problemo
<Xand3r> vorian: grep semms to do nothing
<vorian> interesting
<vorian> Xand3r: did this package build for you in either your pbuilder or ppa?
<Xand3r> pbuilder
<vorian> does it build now?
<Xand3r> not finished yet
<vorian> JontheEchidna: package links?
<vorian> nevermind
<vorian> are they uploaded?
<JontheEchidna> I think plasmoid-wifi got removed
<JontheEchidna> http://ppa.launchpad.net/echidnaman/ubuntu/pool/main/p/plasmoid-weather/
<JontheEchidna> when I deleted it
<vorian> these are for hardy?
 * JontheEchidna hops that isn't the one he accidentally uploaded for intrepid
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it should be
<JontheEchidna> let me check quick
<vorian> found them
<JontheEchidna> ok, the one I just linked too should be ok
<JontheEchidna> that plasma-wifi package you see there is an old one
<vorian> hmm
<JontheEchidna> pre- 4.1, even
<vorian> ut oh
<vorian> I have to run
<vorian> i'll be back in a couple of hours
<JontheEchidna> ok
<vorian> sorry
<JontheEchidna> It's ok. :) you gotta do what you gotta do
<vorian> JontheEchidna: are there some you have preped for the ppa?
<JontheEchidna> The plasmoid-weather one here should be good to go as far as I can see: http://ppa.launchpad.net/echidnaman/ubuntu/pool/main/p/plasmoid-weather/
<JontheEchidna> I changed out the cdbs with the hardy one and changed the distro in changelog to hardy
<JontheEchidna> and set section to kde in control
<vorian> excellent
<vorian> ok
<vorian> gotta run
<vorian> I'll see about fixing wifi on the road
<vorian> see ya
<JontheEchidna> bye
 * JontheEchidna tries out desktop cylinder in kde-neon
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: wich build deps has plasmoid-weathwe?
<JontheEchidna> Xand3r: debhelper (>= 5.0.0), cdbs, cmake, quilt, libplasma-dev
<JontheEchidna> Xand3r: are you packaging a plasmoid too?
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: but i wanted to compile it with neon
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and some plasmoids have a build-dep on phonon too
<Xand3r> and it didnt work
<Xand3r> dbehelper(>=5 ) is enough i think
<Xand3r> digikam is stil compiling
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: are you liing in the US?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I live in the US
<Xand3r> ok, for you is it not a problem, how can i get with the weather plasmoid information about places in Germany?
<Xand3r> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> Go to weather.yahoo.com
<JontheEchidna> and then you have to do something
<JontheEchidna> (just a second)
<JontheEchidna> 1. Go to http://weather.yahoo.com/
<JontheEchidna> 2. Type in your city, country and click Go
<JontheEchidna> 3. Copy the 8 character location ID from the URL on the next page (ie for Hong Kong, China it is CHXX0049)
<JontheEchidna> 4. Paste the location ID into the widgets zip code field
<Xand3r> oh ok thx
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> ooh, new upstream release of plasmoid-quickaccess
 * JontheEchidna forgot to let them know about the licensing stuff. :(
<apachelogger> Xand3r: skype?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hmm ok
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Hey, quickaccess guy isn't using the lgpl files anymore :D
<JontheEchidna> (In 0.6)
<JontheEchidna> The only other copyright holder I see is Peter Penz too
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Nightrose: dpkg -S kdmrc
<Xand3r> apachelogger: mein skype kackt ab, -.- immer diese downloads, und uploads, sorry meine inetverbindung macht da net mehr mit
<apachelogger> Xand3r: too bad
<Xand3r> apachelogger: oh yea u have a 51 s lag in konversation
<apachelogger> rofl
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thats not the solution, please say me how i can only upload the changes i mad in debian
<apachelogger> Xand3r: are you downloading these certain videos again? ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: which changes?
<apachelogger> huh?
 * apachelogger is clueless what Xand3r is talking about
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  emm
<Xand3r> dont upload the source
<apachelogger> Xand3r: debuild -S
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hmm, why i dont find that via google
<kernco> Is anyone else just getting a black screen when they log out?
<jtechidna> kernco: nvidia?
<kernco> yeah
<jtechidna> yeah
 * jtechidna has to crtl + alt +backspace to log out
<kernco> Yeah, I can't even switch to a tty after I log out
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thats was not the solution, it want still upload the origtar
<apachelogger> Xand3r: then you are uploading the wrong changes file
<Xand3r> aha
<Xand3r> apachelogger: culd not be i deletet it
<apachelogger> well, dunno then
<jtechidna> apachelogger: when you get a moment, could you re-revu quickaccess?
<jtechidna> btw, the other 2 plasmoids got published ^_^
 * jtechidna reads up on contributing to debian
<apachelogger> Nightrose: broken
<Xand3r> apachelogger: kann es probleme machen wenn ich ein upload abgebrochen habe? denn jetzt will er nichts mehr hoch laden selbst mit -f
<apachelogger> Xand3r: unwahrscheinlich
<Xand3r> apachelogger: dput gives that back http://paste.ubuntu.com/27865/
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-17
<apachelogger> Xand3r: aye, wait some minutes
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i have i think cron has solved the problem
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but it still uploads the source
<apachelogger> Nightrose: again dead
<apachelogger> Nightrose: no, ktts
<apachelogger> phonon + skype != good idea
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  2710k/12964k i think it will take a hour
<Riddell> Nightrose: ok for daniel jones on planet?
<JontheEchidna> what is dfsg?
<vorian> !dfsg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dfsg
<vorian> what!
<vorian> Debian free software guidelines
 * JontheEchidna wants to update ktorrent to newest upstream and sees dsfg in the version
<vorian> JontheEchidna: yeah, it's in main
<vorian> too
<JontheEchidna> so you'd have to get a core-dev to upload?
<vorian> bug 234514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234514 in ktorrent-kde4 "New Upstream + package merge ktorrent 3.1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234514
<vorian> JontheEchidna: yep
<JontheEchidna> hmm, somebody is already doin' it...
<JontheEchidna> vorian: you said you'd look at plasma-wifi on the road. I hadn't even tried to backport that one. That's an old one that you shouldn't waste time with
<JontheEchidna> WEll, I do have a backport of plasmoid-wifi on my pc
<JontheEchidna> but that's an old version for hardy
<vorian> alrighty
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: have a look at the debian/rules
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I think I have the package somewhere
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: debian/rules of?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ktorrent
 * apachelogger didn't get round to throw a debdiff at jr
<JontheEchidna> non-free stuff is stuff that depens on non-free libraries?
<JontheEchidna> oh, or has nonfree content
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: both true
<apachelogger> but eventually free stuff that links against non-free stuff is illegal anyways :P
<apachelogger> at least for gpl
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: did you see the new plasmoid in ktorrent?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> maybe the version I packaged is already old again ;-)
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind. That's trunk
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am off for now
<vorian> nn
<apachelogger> watching the original batman series :D
<apachelogger> nini
<JontheEchidna> ttyl
<nixternal> hola
<JontheEchidna> By the way, it seems kdeadmin, kdeartwork, kdewebdev, and kdesdk 4.0.98 never got backported
<JontheEchidna> nighty night guys
<vorian> O.o
<flaccid> someone has mentioned that the kde 4.1 rc1 release of kubuntu 'has not caught up with the kde 4.1 branch'. is this true? when rc1 was compiled, which branch did it use??
<Jucato> releases are supposed to be taken from tags/ not branches/. of course that means that rc1 (tagged as 4.0.98) will be behind branches/KDE/4.1
<flaccid> thanks Jucato
<Arby> morning all
<Nightrose> Riddell: thanks for adding Daniel to the planet :)
<Nightrose> (sorry was in bed already last night)
<Nightrose> <- off to university
<flaccid> have fun Nightrose :
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdesudo package is empty
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ?????
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have it installed here, and that works.... I build it locally.... lemme look
<Tonio_> weird....
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27960/
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll fix that immediately
<Riddell> toot sweet!
<Riddell> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: :) I suspect a problem with the kde.mk since the packaging is really basic...
<Riddell> kdesudo-kde4 still contains its redirect
<Riddell> pointing to nowhere
<Tonio_> hum, did I upload the good one ? ;)
<tictric> I got kde4 trunk compiled where nepomuk file comments and ratings just work. In Kubuntu 4.1rc1 it doesn't here.
<tictric> is that to be expected in the distro yet?
<Riddell> it ought to work, but I've not looked into it
<Riddell> hmm, it doesn't seem to save comments or ratings :(
<tictric> right
<Riddell> I certainly have neponukserver running
<tictric> I do as well
<Riddell> do you know which soprano backend you're using?
<Riddell> hmm, I don't have sopranod running, would have thought that was needed for nepomuk
<tictric> sopranod 1.7 (using Soprano 2.0.98) <-- not running
<tictric> just running sopranod doesn't make any difference afaikt
<Riddell> nepomukserver complans..  [/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] "/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub(10537)" Error in thread 140036916856704 : "query: Graph pattern graph operation is not implemented yet. Ending query execution. (error)" (line: 1, column: -1)
<tictric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27964/
<tictric> so it loaded but to no avail
<Riddell> tictric: is sopranod running on the machine that you have it working on?
<tictric> Riddell: after manually starting: yes
<tictric> 19808 pts/0    S      0:00 sopranod
<tictric> It just doesn't start on it's own
<Riddell> I wonder how it works without starting then
<tictric> ??
<Wubbbi> Hello :) I'm Using Kubuntu ( KDE 4.1 ) IntrepidIbex on my Test Computer to report most bugs as possible :). I have 3 Suggestion. But i dont know if they are Kubuntu- or KDE bugs. So let me give you some :D. 1. The small Icons of Application in the Plasma Kicker are designet wrong. Sometimes they are Pretty and somethimes they are white and usvisible. 2. I cant get an Transparent Kicker ( in the nightly of Kde 4.1 its works perfect ). Or
<Wubbbi> maybe its my fault i dont know. 3. The system ( i mean KDE 4.1 RC1 ) is much slower than in the nightly on HardyHeron. Maybe its because of the kernel or so on but i have used the same driver and the same configuration. So I can say that it is 40% slower. :) If you have any question about it pleas ask me :D
<tictric> Riddell: I started it now by typing *sopranod* on commandline
<tictric> In my selfcompiled trunk it sort of starts up on it's own when needed first in a session (las part guessed)
<Riddell> right
<tictric> I've never dived into the details (yet)
<Riddell> hi Wubbbi
<Wubbbi> hi :)
<Riddell> 1) sounds like an upstream issue, maybe an X driver issue
<Riddell> 2) how do you make it transparent
<Riddell> 3) is pretty hard to debug
<Wubbbi> Riddell: 2) in the nightly of KDE 4.1 ( Nightly Neon Project ) I just have had to enable the effects and it works. But noch on Kubuntu IntrepidIbex :( I dont know how to aktivate them.
<Wubbbi> Riddell: 1) OK thats may possible :) But i just wanted to report this ^^
<Wubbbi> 3) Yes thats right. But why dont you use more vanilla? may than it was faster? Maybe its a fault of Debian patches?
<Riddell> humph, kwin compositing has broken lots in rc 1 it seems
<Xand3r> hi
<Riddell> hi Xand3r
<Xand3r> hi Riddell
<Xand3r> i am working a long time on these packages, pease folks review it, that i can finished it, thanx a lot http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mailody-kde4 ; http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
<Riddell> ok, two minutes
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx, your the best
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixed kdesudo uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also fixed the divert rules and the link
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for the bad upload.... I was too quick
<Wubbbi> I have an other suggestion: When I'm Installing the package "Kubuntu Restricted extra" On IntrepidIbex: It will install some gnome files and firefox. Is thats normal? I gues that on Hardy it just install Media Codecs. :/
<Riddell> Wubbbi: that shouldn't happen
<Riddell> Xand3r: mailody complains that akonadi isn't running, otherwise it's all good
<Riddell> oh and it started akonadi, so no problem
<Wubbbi> Riddell: so it it a bug ... JIPPPI ... I have found a bug :D
<Xand3r> Riddell: so there is no problem?
<Riddell> Xand3r: seems to work here
<Riddell> although akonadi has a pointless systray icon, grr
<Riddell> Xand3r: I'll upload mailody
<Wubbbi> so someone should fix it :) I cant fix it because im not a programmer :/ ^^
<Xand3r> Riddell: thx, i post it in revu
<Riddell> Xand3r: I don't have my revu password I'm afraid so someone else will need to archive it
<Xand3r> Riddell: you can restor it
<Riddell> Xand3r: I know but it's hassle tomorrow I'll be back at my normal computer where I'll have the password :)
<Wubbbi> Can someone tell me how to look at the source of the Package " Kubuntu Restricted Extra " ? May i can fix it :D
<Xand3r> Riddell: and digikam loks also good?
<Xand3r> *looks
<Riddell> Xand3r: looking now
<Riddell> Xand3r: the version number needs to use ~ for the beta so 0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu1 and the tar is digikam-kde4_0.10.0~beta1.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> otherwise the final will have a smaller version number which won't work
<Riddell> ah, you worked out the sourceforge watch?
<Wubbbi> Riddell: hmm i have watched at the source of the package " Kubuntu Restricted extra " and it seems to be ok. But why does the want to install gnome-libs and firefox? maybe a codec mistake?
<vorian> morning
<apachelogger> Riddell: mailody can be archived?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes please
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> Tonio_: konq-plugins ready for upload apparently
<Tonio_> apachelogger: already in NEW afaik ;)
<apachelogger> arching that as well then
<Riddell> Wubbbi: only installs icedtea-gcjwebplugin kubuntu-restricted-extras libtunepimp5-mp3 sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre unrar  here
<alexander_> sorry plasma or kde crashed, thats why i am here wie alexander_not wit Xand3r, Riddell i dont got the answere, i dont got anything in the last minutes
<Riddell> [11:41] <Riddell> Xand3r: the version number needs to use ~ for the beta so 0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu1 and the tar is digikam-kde4_0.10.0~beta1.orig.tar.gz
<alexander_> Riddell: ah ok
<Wubbbi> Riddell: Really? oO lol. but why not here?
<alexander_> Riddell: makes sense
<Riddell> Wubbbi: what's the gnome package it installs for you?
<Wubbbi> Riddell: wait a second :)
 * apachelogger spends some love on kdeaccessibility
<alexander_> so i have to upload the hole thing, ok this will take a hour or so, c ya
<Riddell> alexander_: don't then
<Riddell> alexander_: I can change that easily enough, no point you wasting an hour
<alexander_> R#
<alexander_> Riddell: thx
<Wubbbi> Riddell: I Have found the bug. Because of "Kubuntu Restriced Extras" you are installing Flashplugin-nonfree and Flashplugin-nonfree want to you install: Firefox3 and Xulrunner.
<alexander_> apachelogger: how it could be that there arepackeges missing on the LP list
<Wubbbi> ok thats Firefox. But why he wanted to install gnome ... i dont know jet let me search ^^
<apachelogger> alexander_: black magic
<alexander_> apachelogger: no, whats the real cause
<Wubbbi> omg xD * want you to install xD
<apachelogger> alexander_: dude, read your question
<apachelogger> how am I supposed to answer that?
<alexander_> apachelogger: oh, i mean packages wich i assingend before
<Riddell> Wubbbi: what are you using to install?
<Riddell> apt?
<Riddell> apt-get?
<apachelogger> alexander_: you mean a bug report?
<Wubbbi> Riddell: no ... Adept. Bug Apept crashs all the time so i have used synaptic ;)
<Riddell> alexander_:
<Riddell> dh_install -pdigikam-kde4 --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<Riddell> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/include/kde': No such file or directory
<alexander_> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~kopf-alexander/+packages
<alexander_> Riddell: oh sorry, to much copied from the old digikam
<alexander_> Riddell: i see i have to work on it, i rebuild it, than i fix the problem, making the update on revu and everything is fine
<apachelogger> alexander_: which ones did disappear?
<Riddell> alexander_: thanks
<alexander_> Riddell: thank you for helping
<alexander_> apachelogger: qutim kiconedit skanlite
<apachelogger>  hm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I doubt qutim was ever there
<apachelogger> because I did the upload
<Xand3r> ok than the other two
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skanlite
<Xand3r> i know there were on the list
<apachelogger> Xand3r: why do you care at all?
<Riddell> karma for becoming MOTU?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i am afraid, you can see what i have done on this list, and now there are not all
<Xand3r> Riddell: something like this
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I told you
<apachelogger> document the stuff in teh wiki
<apachelogger> *the
<Xand3r> there are in the wiki
<apachelogger> then screw launchpad :P
 * apachelogger is trying to get ktts to work
<Xand3r> why the old version is niot still assingd to me?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: because JontheEchidna uploaded a new version
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but i have done the old, nevermind, i have better things to do
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> the kmouth wizard is the worst wizard I have ever seen
<nixternal> mornin'
<Wubbbi> Hello :) I have get a crash when i wanted to start a plasma widget. http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/328 ... maybe you can fix that ;)
<Wubbbi> or is that a KDE bug?
<Wubbbi> On KDE 4.1
<Wubbbi> RC1
<Riddell> Wubbbi: I expect it's a KDE issue
<Wubbbi> ok ^^ i will report it on kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tested packagekit as you requested...
<Tonio_> Riddell: there seem to be a permissions issue by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a way to set the permissions easilly ?
<Tonio_> I cannot install or update packages in fact
<Riddell> Tonio_: you need to install policykit-gnome
<Tonio_> Riddell: waiting for kde to have a frontend to it ;) right
<Riddell> there is one,  but I couldn't get it to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting....
<Tonio_> Riddell: also what is the status of kdeprint ?
<Riddell> dead, we need to port system-config-printer
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause the system-config-printer thing is cool, but doesn't help when installing a network printer for example
<Riddell> or finish porting it rather
<Tonio_> Riddell: unless I'm wrong :)
<Riddell> the complete one would
<Tonio_> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdeaccessibility_4.0.98-0ubuntu1_to_1ubuntu1.debdiff merged with debian
<Tonio_> Riddell: with packagekit, installing removing packages seems to work...
<Tonio_> Riddell: not the update thing
<Riddell> Tonio_: right, that's what I see
<Tonio_> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, I started to clean up kubuntu-default-settings...
<Tonio_> Riddell: It'll take a bit of time, as i need to check for evey setting if it is still available or not in kde4....
<Wubbbi> Do anyone know how to make the Plasma Kicker Transparent? OO It wont work -.- ... i have aktivated the effects ;)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I already did some work on the rc files IIRC
<Riddell> Tonio_: great
<Riddell> I'd like to request
<Riddell> [TipOfDay] RunOnStart=false
<Riddell> for kontact
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure I did that one :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: true that
<Riddell> I wonder if we should show HTML e-mail by default too
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27989/
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah, I've seen your changes :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd ay no for that one....
<Riddell> apachelogger: win!
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that can be discussed
<apachelogger> you only get ads in html anyway
<Tonio_> or let's show html mails, but certainly not images
<Riddell> not remote images certainly
<Tonio_> concerning dolphin I would probably add the filter bar by default
<JontheEchidna> Good morning
<Tonio_> we had that in konq, people are used to it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the filter bar has a pretty in-your-face-close-button
<Tonio_> is that really a problem ?
<apachelogger> not a problem, but a quirk
<Tonio_> ho and also, I would remove that "zoom out" plasma thing
<apachelogger> looks quite weird IMO
<Tonio_> that'll confuse people a LOT
<apachelogger> Tonio_: we did for 4.0 already
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we should do that for the final release imho
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if aaron doesn't manage to make it work properly
<apachelogger> I have no problem with that
<JontheEchidna> It does work
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well atm I don't see the need of it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: add an activity
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: how do you delete an activity ?
<apachelogger> where is the other one?
<apachelogger> how do I get back to it?
<apachelogger> how do I delete it?
<Tonio_> also the activity should have a default
<Tonio_> when you create it you end up with a black screen....
<Tonio_> people will never figure out how that works
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger actually got a wallpaper
<apachelogger> IIRC
 * JontheEchidna did too
<Tonio_> I got a black screen :)
 * apachelogger senses b0rkage
<Tonio_> the concept is interesting since you can switch your desktop entirelly depending what you are doing, but the usability is currently a nightmare
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that was on intrepid beta2
<Tonio_> apachelogger: clean installation btw
<JontheEchidna> for 4.2 they plan to map activities to virtual desktops
<apachelogger> well
 * Riddell can't find where the default wallpaper is set
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also I read somewhere that dolphin would get tabs, is that implemented yet ? I couldn't see the option
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma-appletsrc
<apachelogger> Riddell: JontheEchidna did some work on that
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yes it did
<Tonio_> I have to make gtk-qt-engine to compile too.... ftbfs since beta2
<apachelogger> see file menu
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you better rewrite it
<apachelogger> it looks horrible with firefox anyway
<Tonio_> apachelogger: same with gtk-kde4
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 249081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249081 in kubuntu-default-settings "Default plasma-appletsrc could stand some improvements/polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249081
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's good, it'll make people use konqueror in the first place, once webkit works correctly :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: nope, gtk-kde4 is working pretty good compared to gtk-qt
<JontheEchidna> What I have so far: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/defaultIntrepid2.jpg
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah, but needs a qt theme installed and so on
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but true that it works a bit better....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll try to package and preconfgure it correctly, probably next week
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger is falling asleep meanwhile
<apachelogger> was watching batman until 4:30am
<Tonio_> :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: old wallpaper but otherwise nice
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is there a new default for 4.1?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no cashew on the panel?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: Blue_Curl
<Riddell> is the default wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, that's just because I locked the panel for the screenshot
<apachelogger> Riddell: not yet AFAIK
<Riddell> new plasma chose it by default for me
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> then something is broken here
<Riddell> Blue_Curl
<Riddell> libs/plasma/theme.cpp:#define DEFAULT_WALLPAPER_THEME "Blue_Curl"
<Riddell> found it
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> ok then I'll change that
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: good guy ;) xD
<Tonio_> Riddell: does that need source patching ????
<Riddell> Tonio_: not sure, I expect there's a way to define it in the theme as well
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think there might be a way....
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdeaccessibility.diff looks good, shall I upload?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ./plasma-appletsrc:wallpaper=
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect this in kds to work, no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: probably, I don't actually want to change the default wallpaper currently
<Riddell> but I do need to make sure the right one is in kdebase-workspace and not kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<Tonio_> Riddell: true
 * JontheEchidna switches users to test, hopes X doesn't die for this session
<Tonio_> Riddell: well we'll probably end up with a kds wallpaper btw, no ?
<Wubbbi> Riddell: why dont you want to change it yet?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd like to keep the artwork as close to KDE's defaults as is sensible, so maybe a variation on what KDE has but not a complete change
<Riddell> Wubbbi: because oxygen rocks and I think we should make good use of KDE's excellent artists :)
<apachelogger> +1
<mooper> ehm, I was able to delete my trash folder
<Riddell> how recursive
<Wubbbi> Riddell: But when you are changing the default wallpaper, the Desktop will not be ugly?!
<Riddell> depends if we choose an ugly wallpaper..
<Wubbbi> but Blue_Cure is not ugly ... ^^ i like it :D
<mooper> I dont suppose anyone know how I might get it to come back?
<JontheEchidna> One thing I don't like about the default plasma theme is the half-transparency of the panel background in compositing mode
<JontheEchidna> it makes it look leaky
<JontheEchidna> since only the bottom half is transparent
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree we shouldn't tweak too much.... but a kubuntu wallpaper is not a big deal...
<Tonio_> mooper: does that work for you ? i can't empty the trash on my own...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: got a screenshot?  compositing has stopped working for me in RC 1 :(
<mooper> Tonio_: er? sorry? does what work?
<Tonio_> mooper: nope, the trash plasmod cannot empty the trash here
<Tonio_> plasmoid
<Wubbbi> one question ... why does Kubuntu IntrepidIbex use the Knetworkmanager from Kde 3.5.9? Oo Or is there no one for KDE 4.1?
<Wubbbi> I hate it to use Kde 3 and kde 4 programs at once xD
<Tonio_> no frontend exists atm
<Riddell> the KDE 4 one doesn't work yet Wubbbi
<mooper> Tonio_: plasmoid?
<mooper> er
<Wubbbi> but will it work till Kubuntu 8.10 will ne releast?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it exists (playground/base/plasma) but unfinnished
<Wubbbi> ne = be
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know :)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: we don't know
<Tonio_> Riddell: well imho as long as it is unfinished, it doesn't exist from the user's perspective :)
<Wubbbi> :/ let me pray ... and what is about Kmix? nocht frontend atm? oO very bad xD
 * Riddell promotes Tonio_ from user to developer :)
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you now own another team.
<JontheEchidna> Kmix has a frontend
<JontheEchidna> Kmix is installed by default afaik
<Wubbbi> ohh ... right i see ^^ sorry
<JontheEchidna> It just doesn't run by default
<Riddell> does for me
<mooper> guys, I was able to delete the trash icon from dolphin. I think thats a little shabby
<Tonio_> works for me too
<JontheEchidna> it didn't in hardy until I started it one session
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<mooper> Its still there is konqueror
<Tonio_> Wubbbi: in any case we'll have to wait for 4.2 and intrepid+1 for a complete kde4 desktop
<mooper> is there a symlink or something
<mooper> ?
<Tonio_> Wubbbi: 4.1 will not be a complete one
<Wubbbi> Tonio_: why Intrepid+1 oO will there be a second point releas?
<JontheEchidna> the upstream apps just won't all be ready by intrepid
<Wubbbi> ähhhh ... ok i understand ... my fault xD
<JontheEchidna> so we'll have to fill in the cracks with kde3 ones
<Tonio_> Wubbbi: no kubuntu 9.04 :)
<Wubbbi> Tonio_: My brain is still sleeping
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: true that
<Wubbbi> xD
<JontheEchidna> But overall I think Intrepid should be much nicer than Hardy.
<Wubbbi> i hope so ^^
<JontheEchidna> Well it has KDE 4.1 by default instead of 4.0 so it has to be nicer. ;)
<Wubbbi> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, any idea if raptor will be there for 4.1 ?
<Riddell> nope
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: It won't
<Wubbbi> kdebase-workspace 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu4 ...  very good update ;)
<Tonio_> okay, 4.2 then...
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, since we have dolphin by default, should we still install the filemanager profile for konqueror ?
<Tonio_> people that really want konqueror by default can create their own one no ?
<Wubbbi> was it possible to make this kickoff menu the default in kubuntu 8.10? its much nicer and better :/ http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Idea+For+Kickoff+Menu+V3?content=84747
<Wubbbi> Tonio_: i agree with you. Konqueror should be just the brower now ;)
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: that's just a mockup. that menu doesn't exist atm
<Wubbbi> ohhh ... ok sorry ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, the launcher has 2 konqueror entries, that confused me a bit recently, that's why I wouldn't install the profile and desktop file associated to it by default....
<JontheEchidna> plus it looks like lancelot will do pretty much what that does in 4.2
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can fix that if you agree
<Wubbbi> Tonio_: i would like it ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok with me
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I saw no kubuntu-debian-differences file in the packages, aren't you willing to sync sometimes ?
<Tonio_> cause we've touched .install files and so on...
<Tonio_> well at least I did :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: feel free to add one, we certainly sync at least once a cycle
<Tonio_> ok
<Wubbbi> Tonio_: but dont creat new bugs ;)
<Tonio_> Wubbbi: I'll try not to :)
<Riddell> k-d-s question, konqueror to restore on startup or not? (or keep asking in an annoying way)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, people might want that in fact... I personnaly like it
<Tonio_> but can be disabled.... I don't mind
<Riddell> Tonio_: want which?
<Wubbbi> Bug fund: Im not able to install kde-l10n-de ... Error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-de_4%3a4.0.83-0ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/de/entry.desktop', which is also in package kde-i18n-de
<Tonio_> to restore
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm happy to have that as the default, it's the asking every time that annoys me
<Wubbbi> the version is old ... can you upload a new one?
 * JontheEchidna had given a 4.0.98 package for that to apachelogger
 * Wubbbi is begging to apachelogger to upload it please ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can set it to always restore....
<Riddell> Wubbbi: hmm, I need to look at how those packages are done and how they work with launchpad
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I appreciate to have the choice in fact
<Tonio_> "s/restore/restore the tabs"
<Tonio_> but can be annoying I agree
<Wubbbi> Riddell: ok ... ;)
<Hobbsee> did someone manage to rpely to the message on the kubuntu-devel ML that i forwarded?
<JontheEchidna> kdeplasma-addons is done
<JontheEchidna> kdeutils-kde4 kdeadmin-kde4 kdeartwork-kde4 kdewebdev-kde4 kdesdk-kde4 are still beta2
<Riddell> Hobbsee: replying
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool, thanks
<Wubbbi> Riddell: may you know, when the language will be updated?
<Riddell> Wubbbi: I'll try and look at it today or tomorrow
<Riddell> Wubbbi: you're on intrepid?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: on hardy or intrepid ?
<Wubbbi> Riddell: yes I'am
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: on hardy
<Riddell> apachelogger: not sure if https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/249440 is a result of your change today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249440 in kdeaccessibility "package kdeaccessibility None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdeaccessibility.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/mono/index.theme', which is also in package kde-icons-mono" [Undecided,New]
<Wubbbi> Tonio_: Great ... thx for updating :)
<Wubbbi> Bug found: ... Updating IntrepidIbex: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/329 Kdesudo has still bugs ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28002/ kdesudo breakage
<Riddell> ah, Wubbbi found it too :)
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi> yes :P
<Wubbbi> Riddell: what i have to do now? the installation stopped full xD
<Wubbbi> and the otherthings wont upgrade
<Wubbbi> xD
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a preinst dpkg-divert rule that should avoid that.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, lemme look..... damn, I should be tired to do so many errors....
<Wubbbi> Tonio_: please fix it soon xD
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah........ right, the divert rule needs package name changing from kdesud-kde4 to kdesudo..... stupid transition...
<Tonio_> shame on me.........
<Wubbbi> Tonio_: when will a bugfix will be releaed?
<Wubbbi> -will -.-
<Tonio_> Wubbbi: uploaded
<Wubbbi> thx ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact the preinst script wasn't dealing with the "upgrade" case, as this was never required...
<Tonio_> Riddell: now dealing with install|upgrade|dist-upgrade
<jjesse> morning
<seele> is adept for kde4 going to be the new version or just a kde3 port?
<Riddell> adept for kde 4 is the new adept 3 version
<Riddell> whether it'll be finnished in time or not is unknown
<Riddell> possibly we may use kpackagekit (or possibly not)
 * seele is looking through the TODO
<seele> no one is working on printing yet either?
<Wubbbi> jjesse: mornig? xD here is 15:41 pm xD
<Riddell> seele: etrache (forget his exact nick) was, but I havn't seen him here for a while
<Wubbbi> Would it be possible to add a patch, that when I Lock the Plasma Widgets on the Panel, still can add someone at the desktop or so? that would be very helpfull :)
<Riddell> Wubbbi: upstream issue
<apachelogger> Riddell: was duplicate of the bug fixed today
<Riddell> apachelogger: groovy
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: you will have to bug Riddell about the language pack uploads
 * apachelogger isn't a core dev
<apachelogger> the upgrade issue is more interessting though
 * apachelogger diggs in
<Riddell> upgrade issue?
<JontheEchidna> ooh, 4.2 already has desktop cube <3
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: what? what is to bug about? xD
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: [14:31:24] -*- Wubbbi is begging to apachelogger to upload it please ;)
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi> ok xD
<apachelogger> Riddell: from kde-i18n to kde-l10n
<apachelogger> I am enhancing the l10n update script to add replaces/conflicts
 * Wubbbi is begging Riddell to upload the new Language placks please
<Wubbbi> ^^
 * apachelogger suggest Riddell to wait and upload the l10n packages with conflicts/replaces addition later on ;-)
 * Wubbbi hopes that apachelogger will hurry up :)
<Wubbbi> *hope
<Wubbbi> "Empty Trash" in the Panel Widget wont work :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/updatel10n.rb instructions are included
<apachelogger> adds Replaces/Conflicts: kde-i18n-{languagecode}
 * apachelogger asks vorian to write better bug reports than bug 249034 :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249034 in kdebase-workspace "(4.0.98) Plasma Workspace (plasma), signal SIGSEGV (Intrepid)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249034
<apachelogger> vorian: when does that crash happen?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 249156 might well be related to some binary incompability in the version hell of the kde4 ppa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249156 in kdebase "KDE 4.1 rc - Dolphin 4 crashs browsing directories with video-files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249156
<JontheEchidna> JontheEchidna: I remember that it happened with avi files on a fully updated beta2
<JontheEchidna> gah, talking to myself
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^
<Wubbbi> lol xD talk to your self xD
<JontheEchidna> But I think it was fixed in RC1
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think it was a bug in the preview engine
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> maybe that thing is not built for the ppa yet?
<JontheEchidna> maybe
 * apachelogger doesn't even know where it is hiding
<Riddell> apachelogger: could you make it so kde-l10n-xx depends on language-pack-kde-xx ?
<apachelogger> sure
<Riddell> apachelogger: you make kde-l10n-xx conflict on kde-i18n-xx ?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> [14:29:24] <Wubbbi> Bug fund: Im not able to install kde-l10n-de ... Error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-de_4%3a4.0.83-0ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/de/entry.desktop', which is also in package kde-i18n-de
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, that seems wrong, people will be likely to want both installed
<seaLne> Riddell: will installing "kde4" from rc1 get me what i'm likely to want for lrl?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, they can't :S
<Riddell> kde-i18n-xx is only useful now for kdevelop and kdewebdev
<Riddell> seaLne: hardy or intrepid?
<seaLne> hardy
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think kde-i18n-xx needs cut down to what's useful
<apachelogger> that sounds like a new script ;-)
<Riddell> seaLne: yes, but I'd recommend kubuntu-desktop-kde4 as well
<seaLne> got that
<Riddell> apachelogger: also your script doesn't run make -f debian/rules get-desktop
 * JontheEchidna goes to exercise teh dog
<apachelogger> Riddell: now it does ;-)
 * Riddell runs it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> looks broken
<Riddell> dpkg-source: error: syntax error in kde-l10n-da-4.0.98/debian/control at line 17: block lacks a package field
<apachelogger> *testrunning the fix*
<apachelogger> Riddell: works now
<Riddell> apachelogger: one more change
<Riddell> in debian/rules s/l10n-kde4/kde4/
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> in debian/rules s/l10n-kde4/l10n/
<apachelogger> Riddell: done
<Riddell> that seems to be working
<Wubbbi> really? Upload it and let me use it :D
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> updatel10n.rb:97:in `exe': private method `split' called for nil:NilClass (NoMethodError)
<Riddell> dunno what that is
<ryanakca> Could someone help me with a kubuntu patch in the kde-style-qtcurve merge? It doesn't seem to want to apply and I don't really know my way around with /usr/bin/patch options. I've just uploaded it to REVU. The errors can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28041/
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdevelop is not part of kde-i18n-xx
<apachelogger> Riddell: remove the directories which were left over from the broken runs
 * apachelogger thinks that should be automated
<Riddell> it's not?
<apachelogger> nope
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think that's because all the po files got eaten by rosetta when uploaded to main
<Riddell> but now it's not in main any more
 * apachelogger creates a blacklist
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah, the source packages do contain kdevelop
<Riddell> I'd think it should be a whitelist of kdev and kdewebdev po files
<apachelogger> Riddell: they might be different from language to language
<Riddell> the files? no
<apachelogger> while if we rm -rf everything that shouldn't be in the deb we can let a script update the packages
<apachelogger> Riddell: when they are not translated?
<apachelogger> or stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: the update script doesn't break on folders anymore
<Riddell> ok
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually the -i18n packages only include documentation
<apachelogger> and resource files for ktuberling and others
<Riddell> apachelogger: the source ones inclues .po files too
<Riddell> they won't get eaten by rosetta when next uploaded since they'll be in universe
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger builds a package
<Riddell> I think the only files we care about are  kfilereplace.po  kimagemapeditor.po  klinkstatus.po  kommander.po  kxsldbg.po    quanta.po
<Riddell> and  Makefile  Makefile.am  Makefile.in
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> and  kdevdesigner.po  kdevelop.po  kdevtipofday.po
<Riddell> which become .mo when complied of course
<Riddell> anything else can die
<apachelogger> even docs?
<Riddell> mm, I guess kdevelop and quanta docs could stay
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: well, that seems to have run successfully
<apachelogger> hooray :D
<Riddell> uploading
<Riddell> time for me to wander off
<apachelogger> Riddell: see you
 * jtechidna looks for stuff to do
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: new koffice2 to package?
<Riddell> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.9.95.9/src/
<Riddell> ignore katelier
 * JontheEchidna takes a look
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/todo.html
<apachelogger> uversion = IO.readlines("debian/changelog")[0].split("(")[1].split(")")[0].split(":")[1]
<apachelogger> that is one hackish way to grab the ubuntu version ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kweather doesn't actually install a plasmoid, right?
<apachelogger> I didn't see one
 * JontheEchidna wonders what the package is for then...
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> apparently the KDE 3 version was integrated into kontact
<apachelogger> but I really didn't get that to work in alpha2
<JontheEchidna> wow, koffice tarball is somewhat largeish
<apachelogger> other than that it is just some kind of backend for grabbing weather data
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I thought I filed a bug report on the dolphin kfind dependency a while back and it got fixed?
<JontheEchidna> This was back in Hardy
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> debian merge broke it again
<JontheEchidna> ah
<apachelogger> apparently I forgot to add it the kubuntu-debian-differences file
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> So did you end up putting it as a recommend?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> dep
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll find the old bug report and reopen it.
 * apachelogger is running his all new script, which has the most stupid name ever ... change.rb -.-
<JontheEchidna> and then fix it after I package koffice
<apachelogger> sounds like a plan
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/i18nchangeinstalls.rb
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you know, I never haxx0red that much for amarok :P
<Nightrose> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: what's up with the ~that.is.really stuff in the version?
<ncfi1013_> how do i burn a dvd in k3b that is regular dvd not data dvd or video dvd
<apachelogger> ncfi1013_: #kubuntu for support please
<ncfi1013_> nobody's answering me in #kubuntu or xchat
<apachelogger> ncfi1013_: try #kde then
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I guess the version number for the merge was wrong
 * JontheEchidna notices that the latest upload FTBFS'd
<apachelogger> and instead of raising the epoch jr apaprently dirty hacked it ;-)
<JontheEchidna> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/share/kde4/apps/kritaplugins/panorama.rc': No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's not part of the package anymore?
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> or path changed
<JontheEchidna> is there some sort of tool that autogenerates the install files?
<JontheEchidna> or did the original packager have to manually input all that in? o.o
 * JontheEchidna should just fix dolphin while he's waiting for the tarballs to download
<Wubbbi> ok ... i have restartet my laptop, and since any update ( dont know what update ) the KNetworkmanager ( Kde 3.5.9 ) cant find any Wireless Lan sation any more. But the driver works finde :/
<Wubbbi> *fine
<Wubbbi> any idea?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: what version is network-manager-kde?
<Wubbbi> -.- ... wait let me restart X
<Wubbbi> 0.2.2
<Wubbbi> on intrepid
<Wubbbi> befor ... 1:30h its works perfect
<Wubbbi> i mean 1:30h befor xD
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: though, actually you start off with one binary package
<apachelogger> then take that file list and split it up into packages
 * JontheEchidna feels for the original packager
<apachelogger> for updates you only run make -f debian/rules list-missing and update as necessary
<Wubbbi> i have restared x ... no change ... Now im connected with LAN and it works ... but the Networkmanager still show me " No connection found " and " Not connected "
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it's really just deciding how many package to build and which files should go into which package ;-)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: some with dbus and network manager might be broken
<apachelogger> try starting knetworkmanager from a prompt
<apachelogger> if the output says something about dbus access denied
<apachelogger> you are pretty much boned ;-)
<Wubbbi> how to start from a prompt?
<yuriy> hmm wireless broken today. tried downgrading n-m and tried an older kernel
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 212570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212570 in kdebase-kde4 "Cannot use "Find File..." feature in Dolphin with default Kubuntu-KDE4 installation" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212570
 * JontheEchidna fixed while waiting for tarball to compress
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you added kfind to the build-deps
<JontheEchidna> d'oh
<Wubbbi> could anyone update Ktorrent to the current version? : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KTorrent?content=26353 .. thx :)
<Wubbbi> * someone
<JontheEchidna> Riddell left right?
 * JontheEchidna looks back up and confirms
<JontheEchidna> guess I'll have to poke him later
<Wubbbi> Riddell has late the channel :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: fixed it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: changelog entry wrong :P
<JontheEchidna> ooh, yeah. I need to say I added it to dolphin...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: now it's really, really fixed ;P
<Wubbbi> fixed is allways good :D
<JontheEchidna> yup!
<Wubbbi> bug 212575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212575 in gtk-qt-engine-kde4 "When cursor hits right edge of line edit, right edge disappears" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212575
 * JontheEchidna reported that one
<Wubbbi> ^^
<JontheEchidna> ...along with most of the other ones for that package, \o/
<Wubbbi> who fix that?
<JontheEchidna> Nobody has yet
<Wubbbi> :/
<JontheEchidna> Hopefully gtk-qt-engine-kde4 gets some more work done on it...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thanks
<Wubbbi> Firefox looks Awful on Kde 4.1 :/ that should be fixed ;)
<vorian> afternoon
<Arby> evening
<JontheEchidna> good afternoon
<JontheEchidna> (afternoon wins! :D)
<vorian> haha
<vorian> suddenly, I have no wifi
<JontheEchidna> vorian: in Intrepid?
<vorian> yep
<JontheEchidna> 2 other people did too
<JontheEchidna> yuriy and someone named wubbbi or something
<yuriy> vorian: same here. lots of fun. after wasting an hour and a half, I just left my laptop sitting next to the router on a wire on the other side of the house and am SSHing into it
<vorian> what card?
<vorian> mine is an intel 39somethings or other
<yuriy> same here
<yuriy> iwl3945
<vorian> ja, sounds about right
<vorian> thinkpad?
<yuriy> nope, Asus V6J
 * JontheEchidna is packaging kdewebdev-kde4 for intrepid
<vorian> coolio
<JontheEchidna> should I file a "new upstream version" bug for this'n?
<JontheEchidna> I guess I should
<vorian> yeah
<JontheEchidna> bug 249578 (also fixes bug 245028)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249578 in kdewebdev-kde4 "New upstream version of kdewebdev-kde4 (4.0.98)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245028 in kdewebdev-kde4 "package kdewebdev-dbg-kde4 can't be installed (or upgraded)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245028
<seele> who wrote knetworkmanager?
 * JontheEchidna will have a lot to poke Riddell about once he gets back
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: writing things down?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: ?
<yuriy> all the things to ask him
<JontheEchidna> Ah
<JontheEchidna> mostly just things to notify him about
<JontheEchidna> I packaged koffice2 like he suggested
<JontheEchidna> (new release)
<JontheEchidna> and then I added kfind as a build dep to dolphin
<JontheEchidna> and now I've packaged new upstream of kdewebdev-kde4
<JontheEchidna> actually I could probably poke any coredev about that
<JontheEchidna> s/that/those
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually since some of these aren't going to main an motu could handle 'em...
<JontheEchidna> Could an motu look at bug 249578 and bug 249533 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249578 in kdewebdev-kde4 "New upstream version of kdewebdev-kde4 (4.0.98)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249533 in koffice2 "New upstream release of koffice2 (1.9.95.9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249533
<vorian> JontheEchidna: sure thingy
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I noticed a mistake in kdewebdev, re-attaching the .dsc and diff.gz
<vorian> JontheEchidna: hmmm
<JontheEchidna> I had started to fix 4.0.83
<JontheEchidna> then I realized kdewebdev hadn't been updated to 4.0.98
<vorian> this should be in main, by replacing kdewebdev
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I think Riddell said something about quanta not being ready or something
<JontheEchidna> probably would be best to ask him though
<vorian> ah, alrighty then
<vorian> JontheEchidna: make sure when you attatch a debdiff, you mark the bug confirmed.  then subscribe the appropriate sponsors (u-m-s or u-u-s)
<JontheEchidna> ok
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: oh btw, did you ever get to take a look at the plasmoid-weather backport?
<vorian> yes, looked good
<vorian> you mean to ppa, right?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, to the ppa
<JontheEchidna> vorian: if it looks good, how would I go about getting somebody to upload it to the ppa?
<vorian> you ask :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: could you upload it please? :)
<vorian> sure thing :P
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<vorian> no problemo
<JontheEchidna> vorian: you've recently become an motu, do you have any tips for a prospective motu?
<vorian> sure
<vorian> what kind of tips would you like?
<JontheEchidna> how to train at doing motu things?
<vorian> since i'm afk a lot, I printed off documentation
<vorian> well, you are off to a smashing start
<vorian> you train by doing things you are doing now
 * JontheEchidna thinks he needs to learn about doing manpages
<vorian> :)
<vorian> yes, That was a fun stop along the learning path for me
<vorian> what documentation have you read thru?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: mainly the packaging guide
<vorian> JontheEchidna: which one?
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<vorian> I learned the most from the Debian New Maintainers Guide
<JontheEchidna> and the revu page
<vorian> good good
<vorian> those are good places to start
<vorian> but, you have a good grasp on packaging
<vorian> you might find tackling some of the bite-size bugs a great learning experience
 * JontheEchidna discovers motu/todo wiki page
<JontheEchidna> http://tinyurl.com/3cbrps <- bingo, bite-size bugs
<JontheEchidna> urgh, I hate how launchpad can't hide the tags list anymore
<vorian> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: webdev is already packaged for intrepid
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: has it not been uploaded yet or something?
<apachelogger> apparently not
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: did you package it?
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> Then I guess I should let you know that the build-dep that kdewebdev-dbg-kde4 has is incorrect
<JontheEchidna> bug 245028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245028 in kdewebdev-kde4 "package kdewebdev-dbg-kde4 can't be installed (or upgraded)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245028
<apachelogger> kdewebdev-dbg-kde4 has no build-dep for itself :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, depends, not build depends
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, just /s/kdelibs5-dbg/kde4libs-dbg
<apachelogger> sounds very reasonable
<apachelogger> I'll fix the package
<apachelogger> I need to reboot
<apachelogger> quite laggish my machine is today
<apachelogger> oh cool
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that bug is invalidos
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: wry?
<apachelogger> una secunda
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.0.98a-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> there ain't any kde4libs-dbg but very much of kdelibs5-dbg
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<apachelogger> leading me to the conclusion that this report is not valid at all
 * apachelogger notes that it is quite hot in his room :S
<JontheEchidna> Well, I still can't install the file with hardy kde4 ppa
<JontheEchidna> but then that's not official ubuntu
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that needs to be fixed in the hardy ppa then
<apachelogger> not in intrepid
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it needs backporting in the first place, I should get on it or something
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: grab it from my magic directory
<JontheEchidna> kk
<apachelogger> then just do the normal backport fun
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: build deps, deps and suggests are also longer than 80 chars in the intrepid package's control file
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: tell debian ;-)
<vorian> yee haa
<vorian> howdy apachelogger
<vorian> you hate my bug report eh?
<vorian> it segfaults whenever I log in
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> vorian: update your kdeplasma-addons
<vorian> i think i did yesterday
<apachelogger> kill your appletsrc
<vorian> alrighty
<vorian> apachelogger: appletsrc is not running
<apachelogger> oioi
<apachelogger> vorian: I meant the configuration
<apachelogger> plasma-appletsrc
<astromme> Do we have Kubuntu packages for Amarok alpha 1? Are they for hardy or intrepid?
<apachelogger> hardy
<apachelogger> I didn't get round to upload the intrepid package yet
<astromme> through the ppa?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> it's called amarok-kde4
<astromme> great, thanks
 * JontheEchidna is back
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: incoming!
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you really don't wanna know what I read there
<JontheEchidna> ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: hold me
 * JontheEchidna trusts apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: anyway, your mailbox. That's what I meant
 * Nightrose holds apachelogger 
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you testbuild it?
<JontheEchidna> nope, forgot
 * JontheEchidna tests
<JontheEchidna> oh, but pbuilder is currently at intrepid...
<JontheEchidna> Hey, I don't need pbuilder because I'm already in hardy!
<JontheEchidna> dur
<apachelogger> haha
 * apachelogger hands JontheEchidna a cookie
<JontheEchidna> plus now that I think about it I don't think I got hardy cdbs
 * JontheEchidna testbuild
<JontheEchidna> s
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-18
<JontheEchidna> blah, only 60% built
<JontheEchidna> at least cmake gives you percentages
 * apachelogger intruded #kubuntu-de
<apachelogger> muahahaha
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's that?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: backporting kdewebdev-kde4 to the ppa
<Riddell> ah, good good
<JontheEchidna> testbuilding on my lame pc
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: btw, I did get koffice done
 * apachelogger waves to Riddell
<JontheEchidna> It should be subscripted to ubuntu-main-sponsors
<JontheEchidna> *unvierse sponsors
<apachelogger> or we could just upload it ;-)
<JontheEchidna> bug 249533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249533 in koffice2 "New upstream release of koffice2 (1.9.95.9)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249533
 * apachelogger pokes vorian
 * apachelogger suspects he got lost
<apachelogger> hm, it feels like I didn't upload to revu in years
 * JontheEchidna wonders why his plasmoid-weather package never hit the ppa...
<apachelogger> Riddell: i18n ready for upload ... example package: /var/cache/pbuilder/result/kde-i18n-de_3.5.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb:
<apachelogger>  new debian package, version 2.0.
<apachelogger>  size 1161614 bytes: control archive= 3420 bytes.
<apachelogger>      583 bytes,    15 lines      control
<apachelogger>     8447 bytes,    96 lines      md5sums
<apachelogger>  Package: kde-i18n-de
<apachelogger>  Version: 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger>  Architecture: all
<apachelogger>  Maintainer: Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<apachelogger>  Installed-Size: 2520
<apachelogger>  Depends: language-pack-kde-de, kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.2)
<apachelogger>  Suggests: kde
<apachelogger>  Conflicts: juk (<< 4:3.2.1-1), kcachegrind (<< 4:3.2.1-1), kdebase-i18n, koffice (<< 1.3.0-2)
<apachelogger>  Replaces: kde-i18n, kdebase-i18n, koffice-i18n-de (<< 1.6.1-1ubuntu2)
<apachelogger>  Provides: kde-i18n
<apachelogger>  Section: kde
<apachelogger>  Priority: optional
<apachelogger>  Description: German (de) internationalized (i18n) files for KDE
<JontheEchidna> lewl
 * JontheEchidna waits to pastebin apachelogger
 * JontheEchidna decides to be nice
<Riddell> apachelogger: great, go ahead and upload
<apachelogger> that was quite... weird
<JontheEchidna> noooooooo!
<JontheEchidna> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde4/share/applications/kde4/kfilereplace.desktop': No such file or directory
 * JontheEchidna cries
<JontheEchidna> now I have to rebuild
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28140/
<Riddell> remove the lib/kde4/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: debuild -nc  is your friend
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: for a hardy backport?
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks good
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe change the description
<Riddell> change "KDE" to "kdevelop and quanta"?
<apachelogger> no -nc with pbuilder ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'm using debuild
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: .desktop files were in /usr/share so other desktops can find them
<JontheEchidna> aah
 * Riddell sleeps
<JontheEchidna> nn
<apachelogger> well kdevelop and kdewebdev
<apachelogger> but yeah, good idea
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then you are lucky
<apachelogger> Riddell: good night
<JontheEchidna> what does debuild -nc do, btw?
<apachelogger> no clean
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> vorian: in case you have time http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=amarok-kde4
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger and snoozes
<apachelogger> nini Nightrose
<JontheEchidna> crap, I debuild -S -sa'd....
 * JontheEchidna slaps self
<apachelogger> :|
<JontheEchidna> Oh well, only 40 mins build time
 * JontheEchidna is trying to ease the pain
<JontheEchidna> Do kde4 services .desktop files need the lib/kde4 part removed too?
<vorian> apachelogger: I do now
<vorian> JontheEchidna: checking now :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: checking what?
<vorian> koffice?
<JontheEchidna> aah
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> btw, plasmoid-weather never hit the kde4 ppa
<vorian> it's ftb in my ppa
<JontheEchidna> vorian: does your ppa have the build-deps from the kde4 ppa?
<vorian> yes
<JontheEchidna> weird...
<vorian> ja
<vorian> oh
<vorian> don't assign the u-u-s, subscribe them
<JontheEchidna> ok
<vorian> JontheEchidna: do you have the tar hanging arround?
<JontheEchidna> tar of koffice?
<vorian> yes
 * JontheEchidna linked to the kde ftp with the tar
<JontheEchidna> oh, but the md5 sums will get mad
<JontheEchidna> vorian: where do you want me to upload it to?
<vorian> thanks
<JontheEchidna> np
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: when I made my own kwebdev tar.orig.gz and then subsituted the one from your magic directory, it gave me an md5 sum error
<JontheEchidna> any idea why it would do that?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: koffice2 is already in the archives at the version you presented
<JontheEchidna> vorian: what version is that?
<vorian> koffice2 1:1.9.96.0~that.is.really.1.9.95.8-1ubuntu2
<JontheEchidna> vorian: see the next comment
<vorian> ah, i see
<JontheEchidna> yeah, sorry 'bout that one
<vorian> no problemo
<vorian> launchpad allows removal of attatchments
<vorian> i find that handy sometimes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: because the md5sums are different ;-)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: any insight on this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16142924/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.plasmoid-weather_0.4-0ubuntu1~ppa5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: do you know about uupdate?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: that's what you use with watch files, right?
<vorian> you can use it with watch files
 * JontheEchidna has never used it
<vorian> excellent
<apachelogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> ?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: it's quite handy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wrong cdbs directory
<JontheEchidna> doh :x not again
<apachelogger> -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX="/usr/lib/kde4
<apachelogger> not very intrepidish
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it's for the kde4 ppa
<JontheEchidna> a backport
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> then it's strange
<JontheEchidna> builds fine on my machine
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kdelibs5-dev is missing
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: doesn't that get pulled in by libplasma-dev?
<apachelogger> apparently not
 * JontheEchidna wonders if it actually built in Intrepid
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: best thing is to throw the package into pbuilder to be sure all deps are fullfilled
<JontheEchidna> and why it built in pbuilder
<apachelogger> very strange indeed
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger is starting the kde-i18n uploads and going to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<JontheEchidna> nini
<vorian> say you don't call me a ninni
<vorian> -say
<vorian> JontheEchidna: yo, can you provide a debdiff please :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: sure
<vorian> ta
<JontheEchidna> heh, takes a bit
<vorian> yeah
<vorian> took forever to get it
<JontheEchidna> it'll take a bit to upload, I'll let you know when it's done
<vorian> JontheEchidna: just diff the debian directory
<vorian> erm
<vorian> nevermind
<JontheEchidna> 5.2 mb
<vorian> eek
<JontheEchidna> my upload is twice the speed of dialup
<JontheEchidna> 1.5 mbit down
<JontheEchidna> ~118 kb
<JontheEchidna> but verizon has a monopoly on all the non-sucky dsl
<JontheEchidna> so it's expensive
<JontheEchidna> so we had to go with our cable company
<JontheEchidna> oh, the reason we couldn't go with verizon is because they don't run dsl out to where we live
<JontheEchidna> vorian: done
<vorian> thaks
<JontheEchidna> ooh, my calculations were wrong
<JontheEchidna> it's more like 10 times the speed of dialup
<JontheEchidna> but that's still sorta slow
<JontheEchidna> 30 kb/sec
<vorian> JontheEchidna: did you notice it was a ftbts?
 * JontheEchidna forgot to pbuilder it
<vorian> no, right now
<vorian> in ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, I saw that
<JontheEchidna> I probably should have tried to fix it
<vorian> there's also another easy bug we can knock out, koffice-kde4-dbg
<vorian> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/share/kde4/apps/kritaplugins/panorama.rc': No such file or directory
<vorian> that's the failure
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if that's still built
<JontheEchidna> vorian: what's the bug with the -dbg?
<vorian> bug 248829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248829 in koffice2 "Please provide dbg package" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248829
<JontheEchidna> vorian: is there any (easier than compiling) way to find out if panorama.rc is still built?
<vorian> kitra provides panorama.rc
<vorian> krita, rather
 * JontheEchidna can't find panorama.rc in his 1.9.96.0~that.is.really.1.9.95.3-1ubuntu3 install
 * JontheEchidna fears he'll have to build from source to find where the file should be installed
 * JontheEchidna wonders if it's possible just to build krita
<JontheEchidna> because I think building koffice would take me a day or so
<vorian> na
 * JontheEchidna debuilds, then
<JontheEchidna> wait, I'll have to pbuild
<vorian> install( FILES  panorama.rc  DESTINATION ${DATA_INSTALL_DIR}/kritaplugins)
<JontheEchidna> where is data install dir defined?
<vorian> should be usr/share/kde4/apps/kitraplugins/*
 * JontheEchidna wonders why it ftbfs
<vorian> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15971937/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.koffice2_1%3A1.9.96.0~that.is.really.1.9.95.8-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jjesse> how can a ubuntu book cover both 8.04 and 8.10 which i can purchase from amazon right now?
<vorian> woah!
<vorian> time travel
<jjesse> totally
<jjesse> the book auto updates itself
 * JontheEchidna investigages how to make a -dbg binary package
<vorian> JontheEchidna: see ktorrent-3.1rc1+dsfg
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I guess there's not a *.install file...
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I just need a control binary package entry that depends on kdelibs5-dbg?
<vorian> see control
<JontheEchidna> or is there some vodo I'm not familiar with?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: Depends: koffice2 (= ${binary:Version}) or would it be the binary name koffice-kde4?
<vorian> koffice-kde4
<JontheEchidna> vorian: -dbg-kde4 or -kde4-dbg?
 * JontheEchidna would pick the latter
<vorian> JontheEchidna: you would be correct then :)
<JontheEchidna> I remember seeing some in the Hardy ppa that were the opposite way so I wanted to make sure
<JontheEchidna> Ok, I guess I'll make another debdiff now
<vorian> did it build?
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. I still need to do that
 * JontheEchidna fires up teh pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> vorian: where.96.9-0ubuntu1 says it installs matches where 95.8-0ubuntu2 says it's not found
<vorian> huh?
<vorian> :P
<JontheEchidna>  install( FILES  panorama.rc  DESTINATION ${DATA_INSTALL_DIR}/kritaplugins)
<JontheEchidna> that would beusr/share/kde4/apps/kritaplugins/, right?
<vorian> yes
<JontheEchidna> that's exactly the location that ftbfs in the last version
<JontheEchidna> *that caused it to ftbfs
<vorian> (it's in the kirtra-kde4-data.install file)
<JontheEchidna> so then the correct course of action would be not to install that?
 * JontheEchidna is confused
<vorian> it's the patch /me thinks
<vorian> nope
<JontheEchidna> hmm
 * JontheEchidna had to take a phone call
<JontheEchidna> W: /home/jonathan/.pbuilderrc does not exist <- is that bad?
<Hobbsee> no
<vorian> no
<JontheEchidna> ok, because when I tried to update pbuilder just now it said it was updating it for hardy :/
<vorian> hiya Hobbsee
<JontheEchidna> and the pbuilder I had was for Intrepid
<jdong> JontheEchidna: each user can have a ~/.pbuilderrc to override the system-wide /etc/pbuilderrc settings. This simply warns you that it didn't find such an override for your user. It's only something to note if you were expecting to have such a settings file, otherwise it's normal/harmless
<JontheEchidna> Thanks. :)
<jdong> in fact I wish more commands would do this, as sometimes I'd misname a dotfile and cause myself hours of debugging headaches :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: got to go for the night in a bit
<vorian> JontheEchidna: have fun
<JontheEchidna> I'll set it to pbuild overnight to see if it still ftbfs's
<vorian> did you learn anything new?
<JontheEchidna> I learned how to make -dbg packages
<JontheEchidna> and that ftbfs's suck
<JontheEchidna> :P
<vorian> sorry, I'm lagging pretty bad
<JontheEchidna> THis looks very cool: http://code.google.com/soc/2008/kde/appinfo.html?csaid=9433F3446323A693
<JontheEchidna> Would even help for tutorial days and the likes
<Hobbsee> hey vorian
 * vorian looks
<JontheEchidna> People could view what the tutorial speaker is doing in real-time
<JontheEchidna> people could see what other people are doing
<vorian> JontheEchidna: sounds a lot like 'gobby' :)
 * JontheEchidna didn't know such a tool existed
<JontheEchidna> but gobby must suck because it has a g not a k :P
<vorian> haha
 * JontheEchidna is afk for the night
<vorian> nn
<Wubbbi> hello :) ... Bug found in Intrepid KNetworkmanager 3.5.9. ... " Error requesting name, org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.75" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" dueto security policies in the configuration file " ... after starting KNetworkmanager ... what does this mean? I cant get any connection now. Just the normal LAN connection. Im connected on a LAN but he dont show me ...
<Wubbbi> and he dont show me any wirless connection. Very strange
<Wubbbi> hmmm ... problem with the KNetworkmanager fixed :D
 * Daskreech thumbs up
<Wubbbi> Maybe a Intrepid bug: I Have installed kde-l10n-de and change the global language ( in System Settings ) to German. But everything is still english ... also non kde things. Just Kde 3.5.9 things are german. Strange xD
<Wubbbi> restart wont help
<Wubbbi> *changed
<gnomefreak> Riddell: kde-il8n-* doesnt have one source package? they look like they are separate sources for each -*
<Riddell> that's right
<Riddell> I long ago decided that 250MB source packages were a bad thing (as did upstream)
<gnomefreak> ah yes i agree
<Wubbbi> Maybe a Intrepid bug: I Have installed kde-l10n-de and changed the global language ( in System Settings ) to German. But everything is still english ... also non kde things. Just Kde 3.5.9 things are german. Strange xD. And a Restart wont help :(
<Tonio_> hi there
<Wubbbi> hello Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> hum is kar broken for you ?
<Tonio_> I can't seem to be able to open any compressed file
<Tonio_> they are not even visible within the open dialog box
<Wubbbi> kar? whats kar? xD
<allee> Tonio_: fyi: Mark uploaded digikam 0.10 20 minutes ago to incoming (destination is experimental)
<allee> 0.9.4 was uploaded yesterday to unstable AFAIR
<Tonio_> allee: super :)
<Tonio_> allee: maybe we should upload in our archives.... Riddell ?
<Tonio_> allee: I would probably go with 0.10
<allee> Tonio_: No idea, have not tried 0.10.  But at least for hardy 0.10 goes to /usr/lib so the not need to:
<allee> - installing kde4 will remove digikam because of dependencies on
<allee>      libkipi0 and kipi-plugins (Closes: #489349)
<Tonio_> right
<Tonio_> allee: btw I wasn't thinking about hardy, only intrepid
<Wubbbi> bug 489349
<Wubbbi> Is digikam fronted to QT4 and/or Kde4?
<allee> Wubbbi: KDE4
<Wubbbi> but still QT3?
<allee> Wubbbi: KDE4 implies QT4!
<Wubbbi> ^^ great :D
<allee> Tonio_: IMHO final decision which for intrepid should be postponed as long as possible.  Pictures are very valuable data.  So digikam 0.10 should only included if it's rock solid in time (I guess it will be, but it's only a guess ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I don't care
<Tonio_> allee: intrepid will be a proof of concept more than a all day usable desktop
<Tonio_> allee: I consider intrepid+1 the next REAL kubuntu release
<Tonio_> allee: based on a 12 month dev cycle, with a poc release in between.... but that's my opinion only
<allee> Tonio_: as long as everyone will know it:  think about all the KDE 4.0.0 plasma.  Intention was the same as your.  But users had other expectations :(
<Tonio_> allee: that's why we have to communicate a lot when the release comes out
<allee> Tonio_: if intrepid will be a 'developer' release we should start communicatin this in bold letters included in alpha, beta,rc announcements already
<Tonio_> allee: that's my personal opinion, we have to see how far we can go during the dev cycle in fact....
<Tonio_> Riddell wouldn't share my point of view I guess, but he knows what my feeling is
 * hunger is surprised that intrepid actually works pretty decently.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ping
<apachelogger> huh
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep ?
 * apachelogger uploaded 70 packages tonight :D
<Tonio_> wow.......
<apachelogger> Tonio_: do you have time to give amarok-kde4 a quick revu?
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> apachelogger: url ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=amarok-kde4
<hunger> Would someone please enable the sesame2 backend for nepomuk? Trueg says that is way better than the redland one (using less storage space and faster, too).
<apachelogger> hunger: where is nepomuk nowadays?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: lacks a "z" at the end of the rules file :)
<apachelogger> ha :D
<Tonio_> apachelogger: do we want to keep both kde3 and kde4 versions ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'd agree to replace kde3....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum okay
<apachelogger> upstream is planing to get 2.0.0 before intrepid
<Tonio_> apachelogger: good reason to replace it then :)
<apachelogger> but I saw the schedule, and it is a pretty dangerous one so I wouldn't want to rely on it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: bah, releasing with an unstable amarok wouldn't be a big problem for me....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'd like to get Riddell's opinion on that point
<Riddell> hmm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we want to wait for kde4 apps to be stable to replace kde3 ones ?
<Riddell> hunger: is that the one that uses java?
<Tonio_> Riddell: or do we go with unstable ones and let it go ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: stable enough that upstream is happy for us to release with them
<hunger> Riddell: I think so.
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> hunger: no, we can't use java, it's not in main and our CDs are oversized enough
<hunger> Riddell: Trueg says it does build with the gcj intrepid ships.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: "preview version..." in the description ? I'm not that a fan of it
<hunger> OK:-(
<Tonio_> apachelogger: s/amaork/amarok/ typo in the debian/changelog
<Riddell> hmm, didn't think of gcj
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose
 * Nightrose pokes apachelogger 
<hunger> Riddell: It still needs icedtea from what I understand, so the space argument might still hold.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: appart from that, looks all good to me...
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you guys want me to note it is a preview version still?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ok, thank you :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: until beta 1 yes
<Nightrose> please
<Nightrose> change it with beta 1
<apachelogger> meh, so much to thik off :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when is the next release schedule for taggiing?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: should I test the build ? :)
<Nightrose> send me a note and i will remind you apachelogger
<Nightrose> apachelogger: monday
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you won't take the risk to upload an ftbfs one right :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I think I testbuilt it like 4 times without any changes because I always forgot whether I testbuilt it already ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: sweet
<Nightrose> :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: right :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: greetings from sven
<apachelogger> Nightrose: greetings to sven
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you people have a proper backtrace fetcher yet?
<Nightrose> nope
<Wubbbi> What Kde 4.1 version will be in intrepid? 4.1.3?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that is kinda important
<apachelogger> most people don't run amarok from a terminal
<Nightrose> apachelogger: will try to poke someone about that again later
<Nightrose> true
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: something like that
<Riddell> apachelogger: "you people"?
<apachelogger> Riddell: amarok
<Riddell> apachelogger: that doesn't include you any more?
<apachelogger> nope, I left
<apachelogger> which reminds me again that I should blog ... there is busy
 * apachelogger is wondering what the last part is supposed to mean
 * apachelogger grabs a coffee
 * Nightrose gets back to hacking
<Wubbbi> bug 212575 what about fixing that? Possible?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212575 in gtk-qt-engine-kde4 "When cursor hits right edge of line edit, right edge disappears" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212575
<Wubbbi> @ Riddell
<apachelogger> gtk-qt-engine is horribly broken
<Wubbbi> Or is that a GTK ( Ubuntu ) bug?
<Wubbbi> we should fix that very soon, because firefox look awful on kde 4
<apachelogger> that is a general issue
<apachelogger> firefox looks awful
<apachelogger> no matter what
<Wubbbi> is it hard to fix? or just a little code mistake?
<Riddell> Wubbbi: I've not really looked at gtk-qt-engine-kde4 at all, it's typically full of small problems that are hard to fix (at least the kde3 version was)
<Riddell> if it's unusable we can just remove it easily enough
<apachelogger> Riddell: currently it doesn't even build .. Tonio_ is looking into that next week
<Wubbbi> Riddell: dont we have a Vanilla code of it? so that we can completly reset it?
<Riddell> reset?  there's nothing set
<Wubbbi> ohh ... not build yet?
<jtechidna> In my experience gtk-qt-engine has most of it's problems with Firefox 3
<jtechidna> Though it's quite perfect with other gtk apps
<Wubbbi> Is Firefox completly designed with gtk2?
<JontheEchidna> It's an XUL app emulating a GTK theme
<Riddell> XUL uses gtk
<Wubbbi> ok :)
<Wubbbi> An Other Question: Why dont we use Koffice as the default Office Environment in Kubuntu? It use KDE Libs and QT ... that makes it much faster. And it will look better :)
<apachelogger> a)
<JontheEchidna> KOffice 2 is in alpha
<apachelogger> Qt
<apachelogger> QT is Quick Time
<apachelogger> b)
<apachelogger> it doesn't yet messure up to OpenOffice
<apachelogger> especially conercning reliability
<jussi01> in other words, currently it sucks?
<apachelogger> nope
 * JontheEchidna would just stick to saying it's alpha quality
<apachelogger> it's just not where it should be
<Riddell> koffice 1 did suck in important ways
<Riddell> we'll look at the question again when koffice 2 is stable
 * apachelogger isn't using offiline offices anyway
<Riddell> I would really like to change to koffice 2, I think it'll be doable, but not for intrepid
<JontheEchidna> All I need offices for is for typing up essays and junk for school.
<apachelogger> +1
<Wubbbi> k ...
 * apachelogger would love to see koffice used in kubuntu
<apachelogger> it would also save us a lot of space on the CD
 * JontheEchidna too
 * jussi01 also
<Wubbbi> I Dont like OpenOffice ... Its so slow and ugly :/
<Wubbbi> but ... its realy usefull :)
<Riddell> people like ScottK are attached to their office suites though :)
 * jussi01 hugs ScottK... there there :D
<apachelogger> it's not like you can't uninstall koffice and install openoffice :-P
<Wubbbi> Well ... i dont know if you have read my problem. Here is it again. I Have installed the new kde-l10n-de package but ... when I set the Global Language to german, its still english and nothing changed ... Just kde 3.5.9 programms are german :/
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: global language?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: yes. In Systemsettings.
<Wubbbi> ( Global KDE 4.1 language ) on my pc
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is no good
<Wubbbi> I think this too xD
<Wubbbi> you need any informations to fix that?
<apachelogger> *installing*
<Wubbbi> ^^
<apachelogger> seems to be very broken
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: please report a bug
<Wubbbi> ok
 * apachelogger knows that this worked at some point
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: hold on a second
<apachelogger> hm
<Wubbbi> ok
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: the problem is rosetta
<apachelogger> Riddell: might it be that the kde4 translations aren't yet built from rosetta?
<Wubbbi> ok ... what to do now? wait for a update or can i fix it by my own?
 * apachelogger doesn't get it anyway, why complete translations need to be translated again
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: former
<Riddell> apachelogger: right, they're not
<Riddell> on my TODO for this afternoon (which I probably won't finnish) is getting KDE 4 packages to generate .pot files
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: the translations get imported into rosetta (the launchpad translation system) and then exported to language-pack-kde-de, language-pack-kde-de-base and those currently don't contain the translations
<Riddell> which will get imported into rosetta then out into the language packs
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there a spec on why we import to rosetta at all?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: ok ... well i wait till it be fixed :) Riddell is working this afternoon :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: because that's where we get the language packs from for one
 * apachelogger just finds it strange
<apachelogger> bbiab
<Riddell> I had a lengthy meeting this morning about getting rosetta to output something that would actually be useful to upstream KDE translators
<\sh> apachelogger: do you have an idea where the video plugin of the composite stuff is storing the video?
<vorian> morning
<Wubbbi> vorian: afternoon :)
<vorian> hello
<apachelogger> \sh: somewhere in tmp maybe
 * apachelogger never found out and just came to the conclusion that it might not have worked for him atall
<apachelogger> Riddell: I, for one, did only see rosetta cause problems
<apachelogger> oh, that reminds me...
<apachelogger> Riddell: how do we get bug 203349 fixed for real?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203349 in language-pack-kde-sv "Broken plural forms in KDE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203349
<apachelogger> users are getting grumpy
<apachelogger> heya vorian
<vorian> koffice2 is ftbfs atm
<vorian> howdy
<Wubbbi> Grumpy is one of the 7
<Wubbbi> 	
<Wubbbi> Dwarfs
<JontheEchidna> vorian: morning
<vorian> heya
<Wubbbi> omg ... enter is not good :/
<Riddell> vorian: I think I just convinced devfil in #u-motu to package the new alpha
<JontheEchidna> koffice won't build in pbuilder :(
<JontheEchidna> dependencies can't be satisfied
<apachelogger> pbuilder update
<vorian> yes they can, I think krita has a bug that causes the ftbfs
<Riddell> apachelogger: jings, I had assumed that was fixed ages ago
<JontheEchidna> upstream bug or packaging bug?
<apachelogger> Riddell: in launchpad but apparently not in the hardy packages
<Riddell> apachelogger: looking at comment 14 it needs amarok reuploaded (which is a bit poor, rosetta should be able to fix its own bugs but oh well)
<apachelogger> :S
<Riddell> hmm, no rosetta people around to hassle currently
<apachelogger> d3lphin is also effected
<JontheEchidna> Also the kdewebdev-kde4 hardy backport ftbfs with this:
<JontheEchidna> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/share/kde4/config/klinkstatus.knsrc': No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> I guess that doesn't get installed anymore?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just remove everything that doesn't get instaleld properly
<apachelogger> once it builds again
<apachelogger> run make -f debian/rules list-missing
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> in case the files got moved they will show up there so you can readd them with new path
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=amarok-kde4
<vorian> apachelogger: looked at it last night, lintian was not very happy with the binary
<Tonio_> apachelogger: do you really want to keep the "preview version" thing in the package description ?
<apachelogger> vorian: actually that package is one of the -kde4's where lintian is considerable happy ;-)
<JontheEchidna> The nice thing about amarok is that upstream lurks here.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: upstream requested it
<apachelogger> Tonio_: until beta1
<Tonio_> apachelogger: then, okay ;)
<vorian> roger
<Tonio_> apachelogger: advocated
<apachelogger> thank you
<\sh> apachelogger:  nope
<apachelogger> \sh: ask seli in #kde-devel
<apachelogger> if he is around
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 249849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249849 in amarok2 "Please remove amarok2 from Intrepid" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249849
<apachelogger> if someone has time for a reveu -> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mountmanager
 * vorian looks
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> this video record plugin has a configuration ui...where is it? ;)
<JontheEchidna> header files go to the -dev binary package?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see a .install file for the -dev binary package
<\sh> wtf is .cps?
<apachelogger> capseo or something
<apachelogger> the captury website explains how to convert it
<\sh> thx
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, should we provide a -dev file for kdewebdev-kde4?
<JontheEchidna> *-dev package
<JontheEchidna> oh, each binary package gets it's own -dev
<JontheEchidna> but I don't see an install file for kommander-dev-kde4....
<apachelogger> maybe there is not content
<apachelogger> or it doesn't make sense to ship it for kommander
<allee> JontheEchidna: -dev pkgs are only needed when other pkgs or 3rd party apps need it to build
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: see changelog and debian/not-installed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-quickaccess
<allee> kommander is about scripting, so no .h or .a etc needed ;)
<JontheEchidna> allee: so I shouldn't worry about those not being installed?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I moved the ack to the new version ;-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<allee> JontheEchidna: If upstream installs stuff to /usr/include or /usr/lib/*.a related to kommander then you have to have a closer looks if a -dev pkgs is needed
<JontheEchidna> That would mean seeing if it's needed to build 3rd party apps?
<coreymon77> hi everybody
<JontheEchidna> Hi
<coreymon77> anyone miss me?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know you too well, tbh :P
<allee> JontheEchidna: Software without pkg in kubuntu.  So this case is pretty minor :))
<vorian> haha
<vorian> a bird just flew straight into my window
<coreymon77> lol
<allee> coreymon77: I always knew I missed something.  Now I know what it was!
<JontheEchidna> But then again I probably don't know you too well 'cuz I'm new
<JontheEchidna> You could probably be an oldbie and I wouldn't have known...
<coreymon77> i am
<coreymon77> and havent been around much
<JontheEchidna> Well then nice to meet you
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think the kdewebdev-kde4 hardy backport is ready
<coreymon77> anyways i have to go, bye
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didn't you think that about 12 hours ago as well?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> ok ^^
<JontheEchidna> No more ftbfs
<JontheEchidna> and everything that should install does
 * JontheEchidna thinks the current intrepid package doesn't install everything
<JontheEchidna> blame debian?
<apachelogger> blame apachelogger
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is not getting installed?
<JontheEchidna> uuh
 * JontheEchidna lost it in the debuild log
<Riddell> apachelogger: amarok2 gone
<JontheEchidna> Some .so files
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<JontheEchidna> and a manpage
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: run a debdiff on the 12 hour old dsc and the new one ;-)
<JontheEchidna> and I think a few .desktop files
 * JontheEchidna doesn't have the old dsc
<JontheEchidna> it got overwritten when I debuild -S -sa'd
<JontheEchidna> should I have been bumping ~ppan up all this time?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ah send over
<JontheEchidna> kk
 * apachelogger archives everything and can run the debdiff himself :P
<Wubbbi> bug 249854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249854 in ubuntu "Connection to localhost has been lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249854
<Wubbbi> Can someone help me with this bug?
<apachelogger> works for me
<Wubbbi> me too but I get this error :/
<JontheEchidna> sent
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: dpkg -s ksysguardd
<Wubbbi> "Package `ksysguardd' is not installed and no info is available."
<Wubbbi> now i have installed ksysguardd
<Wubbbi> and it works without error :D
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> thx xD
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28270/
<apachelogger> you only changed paths
<apachelogger> so nothing wrong with the intrepid package :P
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: how to delete a bugreport? or mark it as "fixed"?
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: it is not fixed nor should be deleted
<Wubbbi> but the fix was the install og ksysguardd
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oops, forgot to rebuild the source package
<Wubbbi> og = of
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: the dependency on ksysguardd is missing
 * JontheEchidna headdesks
<Riddell> Wubbbi: no, the fix is to make ksysguard Recommend or Depend on ksysguard
<Wubbbi> Riddell: ohh ok ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde3 had a dep
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: also, when you report bugs, please always report the bug against a package rather than ubuntu
<apachelogger> even when you choose the wrong kde package the possability we catch it is higher than when it gets lost ;-)
<Riddell> Wubbbi: if you want us to take you through fixing it then let us know
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: the programm " System Monitor " was not select able :/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: resent
<Wubbbi> Riddell: it would be great if you fix is ;) fix is allways good :D
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: apt-cache show ksysguard tells you the source package for which you have to file the bug
<Riddell> Wubbbi: but even better if you fix it!
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: oh ... ok ow to edit it launchpad?
<Wubbbi> how
<apachelogger> already did
<Wubbbi> ok thx :)
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: so, do you want to fix it?
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: i dont know how xD
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: I guess JontheEchidna can guide you :)
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: can you guide me? it would be great. :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 249854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249854 in kdebase-workspace "Connection to localhost has been lost ( System Monitor KDE4 )" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249854
 * JontheEchidna looks
<JontheEchidna> oh, that should be an easy one
<Wubbbi> ^^
<JontheEchidna> you're running intrepid right?
<Wubbbi> yes
<JontheEchidna> Ok, you might want to make an "ubuntu" directory anywhere
<JontheEchidna> and inside that directory make a "ksysguard" directory
<JontheEchidna> example: /home/wubbbi/ubuntu/ksysguard
<Wubbbi> ohh ok
<JontheEchidna> Now you're going to download the source package for ksysguard
<JontheEchidna> From that directory, run "apt-get source ksysguard" (Don't use sudo)
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> is downloading :D
<JontheEchidna> tell me once it's done
<Wubbbi> ok
<JontheEchidna> done?
 * JontheEchidna wasn't sure if that ok mean "ok it's done" or "ok I'll tell you when it's done"
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> You have now downloaded the basic source package
<Wubbbi> good
<JontheEchidna> You can extract this package so you can edit it by running "dpkg-source -x *dsc"
<Wubbbi> done :)
<JontheEchidna> There should be a new folder, go to it
<Wubbbi> ok
<JontheEchidna> This is the source code + packaging
<JontheEchidna> the packaging is in the debian folder
<JontheEchidna> which is what we want to fix
<Wubbbi> ok im in that folder
<JontheEchidna> There's a file called "control", open it up in a text editor
<Wubbbi> done
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> btw, what is the name of the folder the source is in?
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace?
<Wubbbi> you mean me?
<JontheEchidna> What's the name of the folder in /home/you/ubuntu/ksysguard called?
<JontheEchidna> nvm, it's kdebase-workspace
<Wubbbi> kde-baseworkspace-4.0.98
<JontheEchidna> good
<Wubbbi> yes it is
<JontheEchidna> crtl +f and search for Package: ksysguard
<JontheEchidna> "Package: ksysguard
<Wubbbi> found
<JontheEchidna> "
<Wubbbi> k
<JontheEchidna> ok, now you should see Depends:
<Wubbbi> yes
<JontheEchidna> add a comma after ${shlibs:Depends}
<JontheEchidna> and enter "ksysguardd"
<Wubbbi> like this? "Depends: ${shlibs:Depends},ksysguard"
<JontheEchidna> preferrably a space between , and ksysguard
<Wubbbi> ohhh doubble d ^^
<Wubbbi> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ksysguardd
<JontheEchidna> yeah, make sure you aren't editing the double d package either
<JontheEchidna> because ksysguardd is also in the control file
<Wubbbi> ok ^^ is done
<JontheEchidna> ok, now save
<Wubbbi> ok
 * JontheEchidna forgot that you need a gpg key to sign the package with
<Wubbbi> aha how to get?
<JontheEchidna> let me find a guide
<Wubbbi> ok
<JontheEchidna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Generating%20an%20OpenPGP%20Key
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: what do i need? DSA and Elgamal, only DSA or RSA?
<JontheEchidna> RSA, I think
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> key size?
<JontheEchidna> 2048 is good
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> how long valid? longest time?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<Wubbbi> can i choose the Passphrase by my own?
<JontheEchidna> you don't want anyone else knowing it
<JontheEchidna> or else somebody could make a package and say that they're you
<Wubbbi> ok
<JontheEchidna> It's basically a password
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> i have done a gpg
<JontheEchidna> nice
<Wubbbi> and now?
<JontheEchidna> Did you follow the rest of the guide (e.g. putting the line in ~/.bashrc)?
<JontheEchidna> and then the killall -1 gpg-agent stuff
<Wubbbi> ohh no
<Wubbbi> ok wait :D
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Wubbbi> ok done
<JontheEchidna> Now we're going to open the changelog file in your text editor
<JontheEchidna> This basically says what you changed
<JontheEchidna> (changelog is in the debian folder)
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> done
<JontheEchidna> copy the whole most recent entry, and paste it at the top
<JontheEchidna> make sure 1 blank line separates the entries
<seele> hmm.. no idea when the next kubuntu meeting is?
<seele> the wiki says tbd
<Wubbbi> ok done
<JontheEchidna> seele: I put it like that since when I last edited it it still said June
<Wubbbi> and now change the name and so on?
<seele> JontheEchidna: ah ok :)
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: ok, I want to go through this one line at a time
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace (4:4.0.83-0ubuntu3) intrepid; urgency=low
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think it makes more sense to use dch
<apachelogger> less work that is
<JontheEchidna> ah yeah, you're right
<JontheEchidna> but I want him to be familiar with what happens
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: ok, so you just made a bugfix. Now we're going to have to bump the version number up
<apachelogger> good point
<Wubbbi> ok
<JontheEchidna> 4.0.83-0ubuntu3
<JontheEchidna> we'd want to make that -0ubuntu4
<Wubbbi> so now its 4.0.98-0ubuntu5?
<Wubbbi> ohh
<Wubbbi> ok
<JontheEchidna> 5
<Wubbbi> yes
<JontheEchidna> 1 more than the last one :P
<Wubbbi> yes ;)
<JontheEchidna>   * Add a kwin transitional package
<JontheEchidna> ^That says what you did
<Wubbbi> yes
<JontheEchidna> You might say "Added a build dependency of ksysguardd to ksysguard (LP: #numberofthebugyoufixed)"
<Wubbbi> ok done
<JontheEchidna> Then the last line
<JontheEchidna>  -- Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 26 Jun 2008 18:13:23 +0000
<JontheEchidna> you need to replace the name and email address with exactly what you typed in for the gpg key
<Wubbbi> ok done
<JontheEchidna> and then change the date accordingly
<Wubbbi> in my timezone?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Wubbbi> and the time too?
<JontheEchidna> that's what the +0000 is for, your timezone
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Riddell> date -R
<Riddell> copy and paste
<Wubbbi> done :)
<Wubbbi> finish?
<JontheEchidna> save
<JontheEchidna> go back to mr konsole
<JontheEchidna> now we're going to build the new version of the source package
<Wubbbi> ok
<JontheEchidna> debuild -S -sa
<JontheEchidna> that will build a source package and include the original source
<JontheEchidna> it will prompt you for your gpg pass if everything goes ok
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> wait i need to download something ^^
<JontheEchidna> what?
<JontheEchidna> ooh, right
<JontheEchidna> the dev tools
<Wubbbi> failt http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/390930/ :(
<JontheEchidna> huh
<Wubbbi> ??
 * JontheEchidna is puzzled
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: halp!
<Wubbbi> wehre i have to run this command? in kdebase-workspace/debian? or /home/me?
<JontheEchidna> you can run it in kdebase-workspace
<Wubbbi> same :(
 * apachelogger puts on his cape and jumps in
<JontheEchidna> :D
<Wubbbi> xD
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install cdbs
<JontheEchidna> d'oh
<Wubbbi> done
<JontheEchidna> It should work now
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> actually sudo apt-get install quilt
<apachelogger> is probably missing as well
 * JontheEchidna remembers having similar problems
<Wubbbi> failt http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/390931/
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: sudo apt-get install quilt as well
<Wubbbi> AHHHH now it works :D
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> tell me when it's done
<Wubbbi> gpg: skipped "Egon Ashrafinia <egonas1@web.de>": secret key not available -.- i have done something wrong xD
<Wubbbi> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting...
<JontheEchidna> could I see your ~/.bashrc ?
 * JontheEchidna hopes it doesn't equal this exactly:
<JontheEchidna> export GPGKEY=D8FC66D2
<Wubbbi> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/390932/
<Wubbbi> no
<Wubbbi> uppps
<Wubbbi> i forgott to add it -.-
<JontheEchidna> export GPGKEY=yourgpgkey
<Wubbbi> where i should add the line export GPGKEY=xxxx
<Wubbbi> at the top?
<Riddell> you don't need to sign it for a debdiff
<Wubbbi> sure?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you don't?
 * JontheEchidna didn't know
<Riddell> cd ..
<Riddell> debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc
<Riddell> pastebin
<Wubbbi> where i should add the line "export GPGKEY=xxxx"
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: anywhere, is fine, I think. but listen to what riddell said
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> I try again
<vorian> i have mine at the very top
<vorian> hmm
<Wubbbi> still that mistake ... dam
<vorian> not export gpgkey ...
 * JontheEchidna wonders what is wrong
<Wubbbi> -.- what to do now?
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: did you restart gpg?
<vorian> i was saying I don't have exprt gpgkey in my bashrc
<apachelogger> Wubbbi: debuild -S -sa -us -uc
<JontheEchidna> killall -q gpg-agent
<JontheEchidna> eval $(gpg-agent --daemon)
<JontheEchidna> source ~/.bashrc
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: one only needs to export the gpgkey if they keyname differs from the one used in debian/changelog
<JontheEchidna> oh
<vorian> you bring in your key with devscripts
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: yes i have done it
<vorian> or i do, at least
<Wubbbi> apachelogger: workt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Wubbbi> :D
 * JontheEchidna gives apachelogger a cookie
<Wubbbi> Finished running lintian.
<Wubbbi> what to do now?
<JontheEchidna> cd ..
<Wubbbi> k
<JontheEchidna> now we need to make a file showing the differences between the new and old versions
<JontheEchidna> we use debdiff to do that.
<JontheEchidna> debdiff theoldversion.dsc thenewversion.dsc
<JontheEchidna> upload to pastebin
 * apachelogger munches the cookie
<JontheEchidna> Hehe, vorian didn't steal the cookie this time
<Wubbbi> done :D
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: pastebin link please?
<JontheEchidna> copy the output and paste it to pastebin
<vorian> :)
<Wubbbi> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/390936/
<JontheEchidna> looks good
 * smarter waves
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi> thx
<JontheEchidna> you can save that as adddepend.debdiff and upload it to the bug as an attachment
<Wubbbi> ok
<JontheEchidna> then poke somebody to set the bug to triaged and subscribe it to the right sponsor group
<Wubbbi> can someone set? ^^
<Wubbbi> Riddell?
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: you need to attach the attachment
<Wubbbi> ohh ok
<Riddell> what the bug number again?
<Wubbbi> to what?
<Wubbbi> fix commited?
<Riddell> attach it to the bug
<JontheEchidna> 249854
<JontheEchidna> bug 249854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249854 in kdebase-workspace "Connection to localhost has been lost ( System Monitor KDE4 )" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249854
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: ok what is to do now?
<Riddell> Wubbbi: you havn't attached it to the bug
<JontheEchidna> bug somebody to set it to triaged
<Wubbbi> Riddell: what?
<Riddell> Wubbbi: you added a comment, but there's no attachment
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna:  Status: Fix Committed?
<Wubbbi> Riddell: ohhh right xD
<vorian> Wubbbi: just 'confirmed'
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> how to edit my post?
<JontheEchidna> just make a new comment
<JontheEchidna> you can't edit existing posts
<Wubbbi> is this a patch?
<Wubbbi> yes?!
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Wubbbi> ok done
<Wubbbi> good like this?
<JontheEchidna> remember when you ran debdiff old.dsc new.dsc?
<JontheEchidna> you need to save the output of that too a file and attach that to the bug
<Wubbbi> when? time?
<JontheEchidna> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/390936/
<JontheEchidna> ^When you pasted that
<JontheEchidna> paste it to a text editor and save it as fixed-dep.debidff
<JontheEchidna> and attach it to the bug
<Riddell> debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc > fixed-dep.debdiff
<Riddell> the last > is a real character there
<JontheEchidna> ^or that
<JontheEchidna> that will save it to a file for you
<Wubbbi> so i need to upload this file too?
<Riddell> yes
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: you just need to upload that debdiff file
<Wubbbi> done ... :)
<JontheEchidna> great
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi> thx
<Wubbbi> thats all?
<JontheEchidna> subscribe the bug to ~ubuntu-main-sponsors
<Wubbbi> how?
<JontheEchidna> on the right of the bug report page
<JontheEchidna> there should be a link that says "subscribe someone else"
<JontheEchidna> with a green plus icon to the left of it
<Wubbbi> done :D
<JontheEchidna> ok, then that's it
<Wubbbi> :D thx for helping me :)
<Wubbbi> I have learnd so much and the next bugfix will be faster :D
<JontheEchidna> somebody with upload powers to the main ubuntu repo will upload the fixed package
<JontheEchidna> oh, it already got uploaded
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: the fix should be ready once the new package is done building
<JontheEchidna> in the meantime just install ksysguardd
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: thx a lot :D
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: ping
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: check this: http://artfowl.blogspot.com/2008/07/it-seems-like-ages-since-my-last-post.html
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: check the screenshot and when I'm back in about 2 hours tell me if everything is OK
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: np ^^ it makes me feel good, when I can help on Kubuntu :D
<ryanakca> Anybody mind reviewing my kde-style-qtcurve merge (REVU) before I upload to LP?
<yuriy> Riddell: looking for someone to sponsor patches for bug 183989, bug 241916, and bug 243683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183989 in kdenetwork "Kopete freezes when previewing LaTeX" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241916 in kdebase "Kde help index creation fails due to dash incompatability" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243683 in kde4libs "paste function inserts double text" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243683
<yuriy> also some guidance for the person in 190371 would be good
<yuriy> bug 190371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190371 in kdelibs "KDE3 libthai dynamic loading unneccessarily requires libtool archive file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190371
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: looking for sponsorship of bug 212570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212570 in kdebase-kde4 "Cannot use "Find File..." feature in Dolphin with default Kubuntu-KDE4 installation" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212570
<JontheEchidna> Also, need second revu for this: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-quickaccess
<JontheEchidna> vorian: if you have time? ^
<vorian> sure thing
<paran> anybody here running intrepid in KVM? with kvm from hardy-proposed I am able to install and boot intrepid, but it fails to start Xorg.
<Riddell> Wubbbi: uploaded!
<Wubbbi> Riddell: thx :D
<Riddell> paran: not I.  people in #ubuntu-testing are likely to be doing that
<JontheEchidna> Bah, can't resolve dependencies for koffice2 even after pbuilder update
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what are you doing with koffice 2?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: packaging new upstream for intrepid
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you tell devfil?
<JontheEchidna> who is devfil?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: great job, uploaded!
<JontheEchidna> vorian: thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the chap I said to you a few hours ago agreed to package the new koffice alpha
<vorian> thank you
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't think he's started though so if you're onto it just tell him
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's right after I woke up
<Riddell> yuriy: you want bug 183989 as a SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183989 in kdenetwork "Kopete freezes when previewing LaTeX" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183989
<vorian> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28256/ is causing ftbfs, but the krita-data install file looks correct
<yuriy> Riddell: not sure. patch is there if it can be, otherwise close it
<Riddell> yuriy: I expect it'll be ok, not too sure what the SRU policy is after .1 but I'll upload and let the SRU team care about it
<Riddell> vorian: in koffice 2?  JontheEchidna is doing koffice 2 packaging right now
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: vorian was assisting/reviewing it
<Wubbbi> Riddell: did the language bug fixed? Or is there a bugreport for it?
<vorian> Wubbbi: it will auto-update once the package is published
<paran> Riddell: I didnt know about that channel. I will ask there, thanks.
<Riddell> Wubbbi: looks like apachelogger uploaded the new kde-i18n packages last night
<vorian> erm, sorry for the misunderstanding
<JontheEchidna> crap, where'd the menubar go for konsole?
 * JontheEchidna needs it back
<Wubbbi> Riddell: no i mean the bug with rosetta
<Riddell> Wubbbi: the plurals one?
<papabean> JontheEchidna: Right-click inside the Konsole window.
<Wubbbi> [14:02] <Riddell> on my TODO for this afternoon (which I probably won't finnish) is getting KDE 4 packages to generate .pot files
<JontheEchidna> papabean: whew, thanks
<Riddell> Wubbbi: oh, nowhere near yet
<Riddell> try again on monday I guess
<Riddell> lugradio live at the weekend
<Wubbbi> Riddell: [14:02] <Riddell> which will get imported into rosetta then out into the language packs
<Wubbbi> ok :/
<papabean> Riddell: Enjoy that.  Saw them when they were in the US.
<ryanakca> Anybody mind reviewing my kde-style-qtcurve merge (REVU) before I upload to LP?
<avik42> hiya, I just installed Kubuntu Intrepid Alpha 2 .. I can sudo just fine but when I try to use Hardware Driver Manager it says I need to give root password.. what is the root password?  I didn't have a dialog to set it at install time and it's not the same as my sudo password .. thanks
<avik42> I was told to ask here from #ubuntu+1
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: ^Is this related to the kdesudo problems we had yesterday?
<avik42> hiya Jon :)
<JontheEchidna> hi
<JontheEchidna> avik42: are you sure it's launching kdesudo?
<JontheEchidna> and not kdesu or anything?
<avik42> dialog box says Run as root - KDE su <2>
<JontheEchidna> aha!
<JontheEchidna> try running kdesudo jockey-kde from a console and see if that works
<avik42> okay .. you got me :)
<avik42> LOL kdesudo is currently not installed
<Wubbbi> avik42: did you done a update after installing alpha 2?
<JontheEchidna> that's probably why
<avik42> Wubbl: yup
<avik42> yeah .. installing now .. this should be in the inital install no?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, probably should
<Riddell> yuriy: uploaded your first three bugs, what's the issue with bug 190371? if it applies and works then we can try for a SRU too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190371 in kdelibs "KDE3 libthai dynamic loading unneccessarily requires libtool archive file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190371
<papabean> Could the amarok 2 alpha binary be renamed to amarok2?
<Riddell> avik42: it was broken in alpha 2, if it works for you when you install it now that should mean it's fixed for alpha 3 (next week)
<Riddell> papabean: I believe it's being named amarok-kde4 now in the ubuntu archive
<papabean> great.  thanks.
<avik42> Riddell: doesn't looks like it's fixed yet .. but it still not liking my password .. so lets see what else is missing .. may be
<avik42> hmm this is new .. if I type from command prompt kdesudo jockey-kde it says jockey-kde cannot connect to X server :0.0
<avik42> may be this is a challenge for after lunch .. brb.. thanks for all the help :)
<Riddell> hmm, I get that too
<Riddell> Tonio_: ^^
<Wubbbi> can i change my E-mail adress on Launchpad?
<Wubbbi> I
<Wubbbi> ok found ^^
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: bug 212570 uploaded
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212570 in kdebase-kde4 "Cannot use "Find File..." feature in Dolphin with default Kubuntu-KDE4 installation" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212570
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<hunger> Anyone working on getting digikam working on intrepid again?
<Wubbbi> hunger: apachelogger I think :/
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> Xand3r
<Wubbbi> Riddell: Is it possible to add a patch, that in the Shutdown dialog is a Hibernate and/or a Standby Option? That would be great
<JontheEchidna> Yay, the plasmoid-am4rok guy re-released 0.5 with the gpl in the tarball!
<Riddell> Wubbbi: there is if you know where to click and hold
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: go freedom!
<Wubbbi> Riddell: very well hidden buttom ;)
<Wubbbi> -well
 * Riddell gone
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: plasmoid-am4rok author re-uploaded the 0.5 tarball with the copying file, I've uploaded to revu.
<yuriy> Riddell: for 190371 I wasn't sure if it was too much of an invasive change. also it needs separate fixes for KDE4 and I wanted to give him some direction of what to do about that.  wait to see if it gets included in 4.1.1 or put it in intrepid packages in 4.1.0...
<avik42> is there a problem with adept-manager?  It starts up and dies saying: Could not find 'drkonqi' after doing apt-get it says that it's depreciated and to use kdebase-runtime-data .. which is already installed
<ryanakca> Anybody mind reviewing my kde-style-qtcurve merge (REVU) before I upload to LP?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28307/ what the heck?
<Wubbbi> bug 249911 ... any idea?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249911 in adept "Adept Crashed by starting it on IntrepidIbex" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249911
<JontheEchidna> I don't think adept should work since konsole-kde3 is no more
<JontheEchidna> it's probably failing trying to find the konsole-kpart from kde3
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: so you planned to remove adept completly?
<JontheEchidna> The plan is to use Adept3
<JontheEchidna> which isn't ready at the moment
<Wubbbi> is the developent started?
<JontheEchidna> Quite some time ago
<JontheEchidna> I think it's in the early alphas
<Wubbbi> hmm ^^ what ever. I dont like Adept so much ^^
 * JontheEchidna uses apt-get or aptitude unless he needs to search for a package
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: right, then you use apt-cache of course ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ooh, apt-cache search
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you use the correct cdbs for konq-plugins?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: grabbed it right out of webdev
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: debian/changelog is missing a whitespace apparently
<apachelogger> between name and date there are 2 whitespaces
<apachelogger> I only see one in that paste
<JontheEchidna> hmm...
<JontheEchidna> I didn't think that was causing the failure because I've seen a similar error before that didn't cause it to fail
<apachelogger> I didn't say that :P
<apachelogger> rm: invalid option -- k
<apachelogger> Try `rm --help' for more information.
<apachelogger> dh_clean: command returned error code
<apachelogger> where did rm get that k from?
<JontheEchidna> I saw that too
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please tar your debian dir up and send it over
<JontheEchidna> k
<yuriy> it's a KDE program, of course there's a k in there
<apachelogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:         rm -f "debian/konqueror-plugin-uachanger -kde4.substvars"
<apachelogger>         rm -f debian/konqueror-plugin-uachanger -kde4.*.debhelper
<apachelogger> there you have your issue
<apachelogger> debian/control
<JontheEchidna> bah!
<apachelogger> line 51
<apachelogger> 71
<apachelogger> s/71/75
<apachelogger> 83
<apachelogger> 91
<apachelogger> 100
<apachelogger> 107
 * JontheEchidna headdesks
 * apachelogger sings the batman theme
<JontheEchidna> too much batman
<apachelogger> very true
<JontheEchidna> Ok, now that's better
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds
<klerfayt> can we have wikilyrics as default amarok lyrics script in Intrepid?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^
<Nightrose> mom phone
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: konq-plugins-kde4 coming your way
<Nightrose> klerfayt: for amarok 1.4? I don't have a problem with that - apachelogger just needs to change it - i really doubt we are going to change it upstream
<Nightrose> for 2: no script works at all right now
<JontheEchidna> Which amarok is going with Intrepid?
<Nightrose> as soon as one wirks i will push for wikilyrics
<Nightrose> *works
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: probably both
<klerfayt> Nightrose: I find the current one that comes by default with Hardy highly insufficient compared to wikilyrics http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=35151
<Nightrose> klerfayt: yes I don't really like it either as it has been unreliable lately
<Nightrose> but as i said not likely to get changed upstream
<Nightrose> no more 1.4.x releases
<Nightrose> and we are not releasing another version just for that
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> i have no objection to changing it in kubuntu however
<klerfayt> Nightrose: aren't we in kubuntu related chat channel? huh? or there is a policy that kubuntu has to follow kde as close as possible?
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose is an amarok dev, so she is upstream ;)
<Nightrose> well we try to
<Nightrose> maintaining patches usually sucks ;-)
<Nightrose> that too
<Nightrose> well
<Nightrose> dev...
<Nightrose> :P
<JontheEchidna> release gal?
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> and cat herder ;-)
<txwikinger> well.. the alternative of maintaining patches is to get them integrated upstreams ;)
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> which i said will not happen
<Nightrose> in this case
<txwikinger> well.. the wrold is not perfect
<txwikinger> and ...
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * txwikinger rarely reads back enough
 * txwikinger is not sane at the moment anyway
 * Nightrose gives txwikinger a cookie
<txwikinger> thanks :D
<txwikinger> 4 weeks and far too much to do !
<Nightrose> 4 weeks until?
<txwikinger> my big move
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=plasmoid-am4rok <- Need second revu, if anyone's available
<ryanakca> Anybody mind reviewing my kde-style-qtcurve merge (REVU) before I upload the debdiff to LP?
<JontheEchidna> I'm not an motu, but I guess I could look at it
<JontheEchidna> txwikinger: download url in copyright is over 80 chars
<txwikinger> JontheEchidna: ?
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: ^^
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i saw your screenshot.  I'm interested to see what the pages below the buttons look like
<Artemis_Fowl> the pages?
<seele> you click on a button to get the options, correct?
<Artemis_Fowl> yes
<Artemis_Fowl> but
<seele> i want to see how you get back to the page with all the buttons
<seele> or if you have to click on the page again to get that menu
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: other than the long url in debian/copyright it looks fine to me
<seele> or is it a popup dialog?
<Artemis_Fowl> I have not modified any functionality. I just used the already existing functionality
<Artemis_Fowl> it is a popup dialog
<Artemis_Fowl> in all cases
<Artemis_Fowl> but these dialogs
<Artemis_Fowl> already existed
<Artemis_Fowl> I just modev them form toolbar/menubar->main UI
<Artemis_Fowl> moved*
<Artemis_Fowl> from*
<Artemis_Fowl> omg
<seele> ok
<seele> no, that seems like a good place to put them
<seele> er, yes
 * seele can't type today either
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: i was disconnected -.- did I miss anything?
<seele> no
<seele> i just said it looks good
<|Artemis_Fowl|> ok then. tomorrow I will move on
<seele> ok cool
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: The isseu in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo "background:something like the KDE default (Blue Curls)"
<Wubbbi> is done :)
<Wubbbi> * issue
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, I think I'll change that whole entry to something else since KDE resolved that themselves
<Wubbbi> hmm ^^ yes
<Wubbbi> what about: "Jockey:pyQt 4 to PyKDE 4"?
<Wubbbi> you need help?
<JontheEchidna> nah
<JontheEchidna> It's basically almost done
<Wubbbi> ok :)
<JontheEchidna> Just need the Jockey maintainer to review my work
<yuriy> Wubbbi: if you're looking for something to do, I think userconfig and mountconfig are still needed
<Wubbbi> yuriy: In Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<yuriy> Kubuntu, it's on the ToDo page
<Wubbbi> ohhh :) I see. But isn't it done?
<Wubbbi> ohhh no xD
<Wubbbi> well is someone doing that:
<Wubbbi>  logout
<Wubbbi> 	
<Wubbbi> remove choices from dialogue
<Wubbbi> i would do this
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: bug found ... installing update: " dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers_4%3a4.0.98-0ubuntu5_all.deb (--unpack):trying to over write`/usr/share/wallpapers/Blue_Curl/contents/images/1024x768.jpg',which is also in package kdebase-workspace-data
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, Jonathan Riddell was actually the one who moved that wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> not Jonathan Thomas ;)
<Wubbbi> ohhh ... omg xD can I fix it or is it hard to fix?
<JontheEchidna> oh, what is the output of apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace-bin?
<JontheEchidna> what version is it at?
<Wubbbi> thats the version 4.0.98-ubuntu5
<JontheEchidna> yep, then that's a bug
<Wubbbi> can I fix it? or is it hard to fix?
<JontheEchidna> It should be pretty easy
<Wubbbi> everything just because of a Wallpaper xD
<JontheEchidna> It's easy to work around
<Wubbbi> yeahhh :D
<JontheEchidna> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers_4%3a4.0.98-0ubuntu5_all.deb
<JontheEchidna> but that just works around the bug
<Wubbbi> aha great it works :D
<JontheEchidna> -0ubuntu5 was the version you just did, right?
<Wubbbi> yes :) but i have changed nothing on wallpaper or so on
<JontheEchidna> I mean -0ubuntu5 was the package that fixed the ksysguard bug
<JontheEchidna> right?
<Wubbbi> yes
<JontheEchidna> ok, then you should still have the source and stuff
<Wubbbi> yes
<Wubbbi> :D
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace is the source package, but it is also split up into several binary packages
<Wubbbi> should I fix the bug? Now i know how to upload and so on :)
<JontheEchidna> I can teach you how to fix this one
<JontheEchidna> one of these binary packages is called kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<JontheEchidna> and another is called kdebase-workspace-bin
<JontheEchidna> both of these binary packages have a list of files that belong to them
<JontheEchidna> if a file is in two or more packages, you get the error you just got now
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> so what i shal do now?
<JontheEchidna> These lists are .install files, so you'll want to find kdebase-workspace-bin.install
<JontheEchidna> in the debian dir
<JontheEchidna> oh, you'll also want to file a bug report of course ;)
<Wubbbi> ok I report ... wait
<Wubbbi> i love to fix bugs :D
<JontheEchidna> it gets harder, trust me
<JontheEchidna> especially when the bugs aren't with the packaging
<JontheEchidna> and with the actual program
<JontheEchidna> then you have to know how to program and stuff
<Wubbbi> Well after the Summerholydays I'm going to a Informaik school. I will lern it there. I have a Linux lesson xD
<Wubbbi> bug is reported. :)
<Wubbbi> bug 249948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249948 in kdebase-workspace "kdebase-workspace-wallpapers 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu5 failt to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249948
<Wubbbi> ok what sould i do now with the bug?
<Wubbbi> to fix it
<JontheEchidna> ok, open up debian/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers.install
<Wubbbi> done
<JontheEchidna> this is a list of all the files belonging to this binary package
<JontheEchidna> find blue curl and baleet
<JontheEchidna> baleet = delete
<Wubbbi> I cant find any baleet
<JontheEchidna> I mean, find the blue curls wallpaper and delete that line
<JontheEchidna> or any lines with blue-curls
<JontheEchidna> or whatever
<Wubbbi> all of them?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Wubbbi> ok ... including .desktop?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Wubbbi> done
<Wubbbi> save and upload?
<JontheEchidna> just a second, launchpad is being slow and I want to check something
<JontheEchidna> not just yet
<Wubbbi> ok
<JontheEchidna> actually, could you tell me what riddel did in version 4.0.98-0ubuntu4?
<Wubbbi> At this time launchpad is allways slow xD
<Wubbbi> k wait
<Wubbbi>    * New upstream default wallpaper Blue_Curl, move from -wallpapers to -data
<Wubbbi>    * Add kubuntu_09_kickoff_favourites.diff, add kontact, amarok, kopete to menu favourites
<Wubbbi> that was the 2 changes
<JontheEchidna> ok, now we want to make sure that blue_curl actually got moved to -data
<JontheEchidna> so open up the .install file for -data
<JontheEchidna> and make sure all the blue curl stuff you deleted is actually in that package
<Wubbbi> done
<JontheEchidna> was it all in there?
<JontheEchidna> or did you have to add it?
<Wubbbi> everything is there
<JontheEchidna> ok, good
<JontheEchidna> make a changelog entry
<Wubbbi> save and changelog? ok
<JontheEchidna> then build the source package
<JontheEchidna> make a debdiff
<JontheEchidna> upload debdiff to bug report
<JontheEchidna> subscribe to ~ubuntu-main-sponsors
<Wubbbi> how should the changelog call?
<JontheEchidna> uh, "Removed Blue_curl from -wallpapers .install file (LP: #bugnumber)"
<JontheEchidna> or something like that
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> ok changelog is finish. now making a gpg? good :D
<Wubbbi> how to restart gpg?
 * jtechidna is back
<Wubbbi> found
<Wubbbi> ok gpg is created
<Wubbbi> nowww ... build :)
<Wubbbi> how to do that again?
<jtechidna> debuild -S -sa -us -uc
<Wubbbi> oh ok
<Wubbbi> thx
<Wubbbi> ok builded ... now? xD
<jtechidna> debdiff the -0ubuntu5 and -0ubunt6 dscs
<Wubbbi> ok
<jtechidna> into a file
<Wubbbi> ok done
<Wubbbi> now upload?
<jtechidna> yes, upload the debdiff
<Wubbbi> and the .dsc
<Wubbbi> done ... is that ok so?
 * jtechidna checks
<jtechidna> Wubbbi: looks good
<coreymon77> hi everybody!
<jtechidna> subscribe ~ubuntu-main-sponsosrs to the bug
<jtechidna> Hi
<Wubbbi> jtechidna: uhhh ... did i add the .dsc as a patch? oO
<jtechidna> Wubbbi: doesn't matter. I don't think you need to upload that anyway
<Wubbbi> well ... i think i do that ^^
<Wubbbi> ok now its done xD
<Wubbbi> i hope
<Wubbbi> ^^
 * jtechidna wonders how you installed -0ubuntu4 if it still had that bug...
<Wubbbi> me2 :( strange
<Wubbbi> when will this be uploaded?
<JontheEchidna> When somebody who can upload to the main repo uploads it
<JontheEchidna> which will probably be Riddell whenever he gets back
<Wubbbi> Is Riddell from Canonical?
<JontheEchidna> He is employed by them, yes
<Wubbbi> uhhh good to know :D
<harolddong> I keep getting a plasma crash on logout if I change anything on the panel.  when I log back in the panel messed up.  it doesnt show any icons except for the kmenu button in the wrong place.  everythiing else that should be running like systray and kmix etc. apparently is its just not in the panel
<harolddong> how do I reset just the panel?
<JontheEchidna> right click on the panel and remove it
<JontheEchidna> Then right click on the desktop and add one
<toma> or remove all the settings via rm .kde4/share/config/plasmarc ?
<JontheEchidna> that would remove all desktop settings, not just the panel
<harolddong> thanks
<harolddong> is anybody else having the error I described?
 * JontheEchidna has to kill x to log out since his computer hard locks on log out
<JontheEchidna> so I can't have that error :P
<harolddong> the new version of the rc is the smoothest kde 4 yet but as soon as I log out it tweaks the panel
<harolddong> frustrating
<JontheEchidna> try running kquitapp plasma && plasma from the konsole
<JontheEchidna> that should save the current settings
<harolddong> how do I ove the panel from the top to the bottom again?
<harolddong> *move
<JontheEchidna> open the panel config by clicking on the plasma button
<JontheEchidna> drag the thing that pops up down to the bottom
<ScottK> Riddell is right.  For $WORK, good MS Office compatibility is essential in an office suite.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-19
<JontheEchidna> bah
<JontheEchidna> power outage
<JontheEchidna> It was only for a split second but somehow it messed up the DNS server our router kept choosing something awful
<vorian> evening
<Wubbbi> Riddell: bug 249948 . I have fixed it. Could you upload please? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249948 in kdebase-workspace "kdebase-workspace-wallpapers 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu5 failt to install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249948
<Wubbbi> Riddell: ??? are you here?
<Wubbbi> dont seems so :(
<tictric> Riddell, just a question. Nepomuk & Soprano issue solved yet or is it something more elaborate that's missing?
<Nightrose> can anyone confirm that opening konqueror kde3 from kickoff opens konqueror kde4 in KDE 4.1 RC1?
<Nightrose> it worked before
<Nightrose> but seems broken since at least RC 1 - maybe beta 2
<Nightrose> same for kate
<Nightrose> same from kickoff...
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<Dinofly> Nightrose: same for me
<Nightrose> Dinofly: thx
<ilkin> hi
<coreymon77> anyone there?
<jussi01> oh noes, its coreymon77
<jussi01> run! :P
<coreymon77> hey
<coreymon77> miss me?
<Hobbsee> oh noes!
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: i'm sure that's a question that should never be asked :P
<Hobbsee> someone might just say yes.
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> ive been gone for a while
<coreymon77> and will still be gone for a while
<jjesse> so you just stepped in to say hi
<coreymon77> i just have a little time where i have internet access for cheap
<coreymon77> im in israel, on a trip with my camp
<coreymon77> so, i have a little free time now, and the rate at the kiosks in the hostel we are staying at isnt bad
<coreymon77> so, im online for a bit, thought i would check things out
<coreymon77> so, how you guys doing?
<coreymon77> blah
<coreymon77> anyone there
<jjesse> doing good
<jjesse> sorry new baby is fusing
<coreymon77> hey! congrats!
<jjesse> thanks coreymon77
<jjesse> morning rafallo_
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> morning ryanakca
<coreymon77> good afternoon
<coreymon77> i have to go
<coreymon77> bye everybody
<apachelogger> Nightrose: eihter the patches broke or someone removed them
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can you check? ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just look at the launchpad diff from .83 to .98
<Nightrose> meeting :(
<Nightrose> sorry
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you sent ubuntu1 of konq-plugins
<echidnaman> apachelogger: oops
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: resent konq-plugins
<JontheEchidna> I can't figure out how to use them after I've installed the debs though :(
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I probably have to add the folder to the scan list
<JontheEchidna> well that didn't work
<JontheEchidna> Maybe I put in the wrong location...
<JontheEchidna> bah
<JontheEchidna> anybody know how to use konq-plugins?
<Daskreech> !ntfs > Hondo_Kitsune
<ubottu> Hondo_Kitsune, please see my private message
<Riddell> I got my screen session back!
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we have any amarok alpha packages for hardy?
<jtechidna> Riddell: You moved Blue_Curls from -wallpaper to -data, right?
<Riddell> jtechidna: yes
<jtechidna> bug 249948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249948 in kdebase-workspace "kdebase-workspace-wallpapers 4:4.0.98-0ubuntu5 failt to install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249948
<Nightrose> Riddell: amarok alpha 1 should be in kubuntu-members-kde4
<Nightrose> for hardy
<Riddell> lovely
<Nightrose> and yay for screen session ;-)
<Daskreech> Riddell: Whooot
<Riddell> jtechidna: uploading
<jtechidna> I'll be sure to tell Wubbbi
<Riddell> jtechidna: please do
<vorian> hallo!
<vorian> man, long week
<JontheEchidna> Hi
<JontheEchidna> hi to vorian and Czessi
<vorian> how's things?
<JontheEchidna> good
<vorian> coolio
<JontheEchidna> Bah, KOffice2 won't build with an updated pbuilder
 * JontheEchidna goes over to pastebin
<vorian> JontheEchidna: have you checked out the krita-data-kde4.install file?
<JontheEchidna> It's a build-dep issue
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28558/
<vorian> oh?
<vorian> lemme see
<JontheEchidna> after that it goes through configuring all the packages it downloaded
<vorian> that's odd
<JontheEchidna> and then says it can't satisfy build-deps
<vorian> pbuilder update?
<JontheEchidna> I created the pbuilder half an hour ago
<vorian> hmph
<JontheEchidna> It's done this for a few days
<vorian> hmm
<JontheEchidna> When I try to update it, it says: Upgrading for distribution hardy
<JontheEchidna> I used this to create it: sudo pbuilder create --distribution intrepid
<vorian> did you enable main universe multiverse?
 * JontheEchidna didn't do anything except sudo pbuilder create --distribution intrepid
<vorian> ah
<JontheEchidna> How would I enable multiverse and universe?
<vorian> hold on a sec
<vorian> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28561/
<JontheEchidna> what's the \ for?
 * JontheEchidna is curious
<vorian> it allows the second line, creating the --other mirror in one command
<JontheEchidna> oh, so commands can only be so long?
<JontheEchidna> Or is it just to be nice to people with 80-char wide terminals?
<JontheEchidna> or maybe they're trying not to stretch the wiki page
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: It's just easier to read
<Daskreech> it escapes the carriage return cahr
<Daskreech> char
#kubuntu-devel 2008-07-20
 * JontheEchidna wonders how long koffice will take to build
<JontheEchidna> !!!1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<JontheEchidna> vorian: we're not actually building the panorama extension
<JontheEchidna> vorian: http://pastebin.com/m1b42aca
<Daskreech> Haha
<JontheEchidna> *that's* why it ftbfs
 * JontheEchidna is sooo extremely lucky he actually saw that
 * JontheEchidna dances
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I'll add those packages as build deps
<JontheEchidna> or at least the one to fix the ftbfs, I can't find half of the other ones
<JontheEchidna> Whee, 3% built
<JontheEchidna> estimated build time 6 hours :(
<djmaze> Does kubuntu support dual-screen with 1 screen rotated?
<JontheEchidna> Any kind soul with a faster PC than mine care to testbuild koffice2?
<Daskreech> icream
<JontheEchidna> iCream?
<JontheEchidna> Is that what apple fanbois do when a new iPhone is announced?
<Daskreech> ice cream
<djmaze> I want to replace the whole tech department from Windows to kubuntu but they use dualscreens including rotation.
<djmaze> Or should i compile the kernel myself with the non-free nvidia drivers?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think you need to compile the kernel yourself if you want the proprietary drivers
<JontheEchidna> just install the drivers via the driver manager
<JontheEchidna> Well, you would if you wanted the latest beta version of the drivers
<djmaze> Most kernels don't support the full 3D "out of the box" and use midas isntead
<djmaze> So i was wondering which approach would be best.
<vorian> JontheEchidna: what kind o' system do ye have?
<JontheEchidna> C-C-C-Compaq Breaker!
<JontheEchidna> 2.5 GHZ Celeron
<JontheEchidna> 640 MB RAM
<vorian> groovie
<JontheEchidna> ~5 years old
<vorian> ok, It takes an hour on my machine
<vorian> i'll build it
<vorian> what did you add for build-deps?
<JontheEchidna> I think it really needs libxbase
<JontheEchidna> libgmm-dev,
<JontheEchidna>  libxbase2.0-dev,
<JontheEchidna> those two
<JontheEchidna> I couldn't find any spnov or OpenCTL stuff, and it doesn't say it won't build anything without them
<JontheEchidna> would you like me to send over the .dsc and diff.gz?
<vorian> we should look into those libs
<vorian> no, i'll just throw them in
<JontheEchidna> ok
<vorian> groovie
<vorian> it's building away
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and what about bug 214756?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214756 in koffice2 "krita-kde4 installs kplato" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214756
<vorian> hmmm
<JontheEchidna> do they really depend on each other?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't think libs would generally depend on binaries that depend on the libs
<JontheEchidna> circular dependency ftl
<vorian> that's odd
<vorian> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, koffice-data-kde4 (>= ${source:Version})
<vorian> it doesn't even suggest or recommend either of those
<vorian> koffice-libs-kde4, that is
<JontheEchidna> maybe it got fixed in a recent merge/updated package?
<vorian> koolio
<vorian> arrgh, fail
<JontheEchidna> D:
<vorian> JontheEchidna: xbase needs some care
<JontheEchidna> What kind of care?
<vorian> i'm looking
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28580/
<vorian> that's the failure (around 38%)
<JontheEchidna> upstream bug that we need to patch?
 * JontheEchidna isn't much for C++
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> iirc, keximigrate built fine w/o libxbase2.0-dev
<JontheEchidna> I guess we could try building w/o it then
<vorian> bug 249533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249533 in koffice2 "New upstream release of koffice2 (1.9.95.9)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249533
<JontheEchidna> ?
<vorian> it sure did
<vorian> -- Installing: /build/buildd/koffice2-1.9.96.0~that.is.really.1.9.95.8/debian/tmp/usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/keximigration_driver.desktop
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> I guess cmake lied to us then?
<vorian> kexi is fine
<vorian> libgmm-dev should be the only missing build-dep
<vorian> we'll see in an hour or so :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> were there any other bugs you had in mind besides the "provide -dbg package" bug?
<vorian> let's take a look
<vorian> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice2
<JontheEchidna> already there ;)
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, what's the policy on fiesty backports?
<vorian> there is no way this will build in feisty
<vorian> erm
<JontheEchidna> Then I'll close bug 144860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144860 in koffice2 "FTBFS on Feisty" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144860
<ScottK> What's the issue with feisty-backports?
<JontheEchidna> koffice2 won't build
<JontheEchidna> heh, it's such an early build it's probably not worth fixing anyway
<ScottK> Someone should ask Riddell to remove that one.
<ScottK> We didn't backport other KDE4 stuff to Feisty did we?
<JontheEchidna> Methinks that's why it fails
<ScottK> It should have never been done.
<ScottK> There are some KDE4 issues in gutsy-backports that need cleaned up.
 * ScottK would be glad to sponsor uploads if someone would look into it.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Like what?
<ScottK> Bug 193567 and Bug 187298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193567 in gutsy-backports "koffice2 package broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187298 in gutsy-backports "kscan-kd4 file level conflict with kde4graphics" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187298
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^
 * JontheEchidna looks
<JontheEchidna> So kdebase-runtime doesn't provide the binary package kdebase-runtime-bin
<ScottK> Apparently not.
 * ScottK wonders off.
<JontheEchidna> kscan looks easy enough to fix
<JontheEchidna> Needs moar transitional packagde
<JontheEchidna> er, just a conflict I guess
<vorian> kexi built
<JontheEchidna> yay
<JontheEchidna> Is there a way to add a conflict to everything in an entire source package?
<JontheEchidna> Like if I add a conflict to kde4graphics in the kdegraphics-kde4 metapackage, would that effectively block all binary packages in kde4graphics?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  It needs to be based on the binary packages.
 * JontheEchidna thinks he needs to grab the kde4graphics source too
<Daskreech> ;-)
<Daskreech> how many hours to compile that?
<JontheEchidna> no clue, heh
<JontheEchidna> tarball is only 2.6 MB big
<JontheEchidna> So every binary in kdegraphics-kde4 should conflict kde4graphics
<JontheEchidna> and perhaps kde4graphics-data
 * JontheEchidna is much happier with the current state of packaging
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think for gutsy-backports they were supposed to be co-installable.
<ScottK> But I wasn't paying close attention, so I'm not certain.
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see how they could coexist without giving bugs like that one
<ScottK> They were supposed to install into a different directory I thought.
 * JontheEchidna has the source for both so he can check
<JontheEchidna> kde4graphics install stuff to /usr/lib/kde4
<JontheEchidna> and so does kdegraphics-kde4
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: debdiff attached to bug
<JontheEchidna> bug 187298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187298 in gutsy-backports "kscan-kd4 file level conflict with kde4graphics" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187298
<vorian> well that's not fun
<vorian> ok JontheEchidna, here's where you stand with your current changes with koffice2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/28589/
<JontheEchidna> hmm
 * JontheEchidna hopes it was moved to kde-oxygen-icons
 * JontheEchidna can't find it in his 4.0.98 kde-oxygen-icons install
<JontheEchidna> Oh hey, they changed the filename to actions-table, I think
<vorian> bingo
 * JontheEchidna goes ahead and searches for the rest of the resolutions
 * JontheEchidna has to go for the night
<vorian> nighty night
<Daskreech> Night
<serzholino> Hi! In kde4 rc1 */KDE3 menu entries launch kde4 apps, if there is one, instead of kde3's
<serzholino> in beta 2 they launched kde3 versions
<serzholino> for example System Settings/KDE3 launches System Settings from KDE4
<ScottK-laptop> serzholino: Where there are KDE4 apps, the KDE3 ones have been replaced.
<ScottK-laptop> So there's no KDE3 app to launch.
<serzholino> so, it was done intentional in rc1 packages?
<serzholino> another example. alt+f2, enter kontact
<serzholino> kontact and kontact/KDE3 appears
<serzholino> clik on kontact/KDE3 and you get kde4's kontact launched
<ScottK-laptop> Because kdepim for KDE4 is new in 4.1, it wouldn't suprise me if there were still some issues.
<serzholino> but in beta2 it launched kde3's kontact
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno what to tell you.  Then intent is for the final release to have the KDE4 version only.
<ScottK-laptop> serzholino: You might write a mail to the kubuntu-devel mail list with your findings and see what others have to say about what the plan is.
<serzholino> ScottK-laptop: ok, thanks
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: are you here? I have just 1 question
<Nightrose> serzholino: please file a bug - the same happens with kate and konqueror
<Nightrose> something is wrong
<Nightrose> morning btw :)
<serzholino> Nightrose: ok, against wich package?
<Nightrose> hmmm kubuntu-meta if noone can tell you something better
<JontheEchidna> Good morning
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Looking for sponsorship for bug 248792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248792 in kdenetwork "Binary package knewsticker should be renamed to plasmoid-knewsticker" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248792
 * JontheEchidna would like to get this one in before KDE 4.1 final packaging
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: Hi, your fix for kdebase-workspace got released yesterday. :-]
<JontheEchidna> and you had a question?
 * JontheEchidna will be back later
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: yes ... the installation had some problems. But "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f" fixed that. I dont know anymore, what that bug was. Something with "kde-workspace-data" and "kde-workspace-wallpaper" and with the Wallpaper:Blue_cure
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: and thanks for upload :)
<Wubbbi> one a weekend ^^
<Wubbbi> JontheEchidna: and the question was: wehre can I get the Source code of kickoff? I would like the take a look on it.
<JontheEchidna> Wubbbi: Thank Riddell, he uploaded it
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Wubbbi> ^^
<JontheEchidna> The source is in kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> in the plasma folder
<Wubbbi> ohhh k thank you :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm guessing there wouldn't be any problem if Edubuntu wanted to use our Drupal theme?
<ryanakca> Anybody mind reviewing my kde-style-qtcurve merge (REVU) before I upload the debdiff to LP? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kde-style-qtcurve
<Wubbbi> Me is back :D
<ryanakca> Welcome Back :)
<Wubbbi> ^^
<Wubbbi> Hello to every Kubuntu Developer :D
<Wubbbi> and the others ^^
<dAskreeCh> haha :)/me waves
<dAskreeCh> Grrr
<Xand3r> hey jockey-kde doesnt find on the 2.6.24-19 kernel my nvidia card, but on the 2.6.24-16
<Xand3r> apachelogger: an idea?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hi btw
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-13
<neversfelde> There is a kdeui/widgets/:wq vi accident in kde4libs_4.2.96-0ubuntu2. Someone around who can fix this?
<neversfelde> "kde4libs source: patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff kdeui/widgets/:wq  "
<neversfelde> I reported a bug #398596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398596 in kde4libs "patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff kdeui/widgets/:wq" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398596
<ScottK> neversfelde: nixternal uploaded that one, perhaps he should have a look.
<neversfelde> ScottK: I will ask him, next time he's around
<ScottK> We may have already.
<ScottK> neversfelde: Is it breaking anything or just not the best way to do it?
<neversfelde> ScottK: it does not break anything as far as I know, only an accidental add of a new file, I suppose
<ScottK> neversfelde: OK, so not urgent so nixternal can fix it when he's here.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<neversfelde> yes
<ScottK> New qt-creator in Debian if someone wants to look into a merge.
<ScottK> Riddell: The sematic linker in http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/akademy/akademy-2009-group-photo.html is very cool.
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'd appreciate it if you'd apply some of your wikifoo to this page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<ScottK> I can't understand why the hardware testing heading doesn't work.
<ScottK> Feel free to make any other changes you'd think would make it better.
<Sput> ScottK / Daskreech: with KDE integration enabled, Quassel is a proper KApplication that makes use of knotify
<Daskreech> Sput: ok
<Sput> if someone wants us to react to an external event properly, make sure that an appropriate signal is sent by the KNotification
<Sput> I think we connect to activated()
<kb9vqf> ScottK: I fixed your heading...
<Daskreech> Sput: Yeah we covered that :) I was trying to figure out now if Kwin could duplicate that
<Sput> current systray notification implementation fails to send a signal when clicked though :/
 * kb9vqf thinks he did anyway
<Sput> Daskreech: if there's anything we can do app-side, let me know.
<Daskreech> Sput: File a bug on that :)
 * Daskreech pokes Sput into putting in shortcuts to switch channels
<Sput> Daskreech: ah yeah. on the agenda.
<Sput> currently I have a hard time making KToolBars work though. they never seem to reload their settings :/
<Daskreech> When do you want them to reload?
<Sput> on app restart
<Daskreech> ah yeah that might be a problem
<Sput> so I use the context menu to e.g. change the text-under-icons thing, and it should save that and restore next time I start the app
<Sput> even reading KDE source hasn't helped me so far :) it's stored, but not loaded again
<Daskreech> what happens if you force it to save?
<Daskreech> Ah it's the reading that's the problem
<Sput> I seem to be able to save just fine, but can't restore... maybe I have trouble working with KConfigGroups though
<Sput> so more source reading required. nice task for the day, I reckon. :)
<Sput> hint for API developers: "silently failing" doing something and providing no way to check for errors or current state is bad
<Daskreech> Yeppers
<Sput> in this particular case, it's KConfigGroup silently failing to write stuff if it's in read-only mode, and not providing a way to check if it's in read-only mode
<Sput> ah well. first finish the upgrade to 4.3.60, then try to figure out how to cope with the jetlag, then care about KToolBar again :)
<Daskreech> hi mgraesslin
<mgraesslin> morning Daskreech
<Daskreech> How are you?
<Daskreech> WE got our Kwin ranter in the kwin Chann
<mgraesslin> omg
<mgraesslin> something useful?
 * Daskreech shrugs
<Daskreech>  los of snide comments on how Kwin developers like kitchen sinks without understanding plumbing
<Daskreech> And the idiocy of having a bug that was seen but not reported since before KDE 4.0 shipped still be in here
<Daskreech> THen emerged val grind and cache grind
<Daskreech> So we should probably be seeing more from hom
<mgraesslin> hmm I will need an ignore mode ;-)
 * jussi01 waves
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sure, I'll get it done during a quiet time at work today...
<ryanakca> Could somebody provide some input on bug 389245 please? I'm not sure what I should do with it, just display the last part of the title (/a/b/c -> c, in which case, if both Ubuntu/FAQ and Kubuntu/FAQ exist, it isn't glaringly obvious which one you're at... use the a/b/c format instead of abc... what else? I'm thinking of keeping the breadcrumbs since they provide an easy way to go one/two/three/... up from the current page.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389245 in kubuntu-website "[wiki] top title doesn't have separators and is redundant" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389245
<ScottK> neversfelde: What kind of wifi did the NM widget not work with on your eee?
<ScottK> neversfelde: If it was any kind of WEP/WPA then it's known breakage and not eeepc specific.
<neversfelde> ScottK: it's an atheros chip and WPA
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok, I will change it
<ScottK> neversfelde: Does it work on an unencrypted network?
<neversfelde> ScottK: I am using the jaunty package, so I have not tested, but I am going to search something unencrypted here
<ScottK> neversfelde: That or setup wpa through /etc/network/interfaces and ifup.
<ScottK> In Karmic Firefox actually knows about Okular and PDFs.  That's progress.
<jussi01> ScottK: o.O wow!!
<ScottK> Yes, I was quite suprised.
<ScottK> Riddell: (this is a re-ping from when you were at GCDS): When you updated https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph last month you updated the image, but didn't update the textfile, if you'd please upload that, I have some additional changes to make.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Hardware header appears to work fine in the old kubuntu and the kubuntu-new themes...  what should it be like?
<ScottK> ryanakca: It should be like other Kubuntu stuff.  kb9vqf did a bit of fixing on it already (thanks).  I'm not much of a web person, so feel free to make it wonderful.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK
<Quintasan|Szel> oh god
<Quintasan|Szel> I borked my system with RC 2
<Quintasan|Szel> anyone got problems with truncated libs?
<Quintasan|Szel> /sbin/ldconfig.real: file /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so is truncated
<Quintasan|Szel> same goes to libkdeinit4_plasm-desktop.so
<ScottK> Quintasan|Szel: Nope.
<ScottK> Fine here.
<Quintasan|Szel> argh
<a|wen> Quintasan|Szel: does all the borken libs seem to be from the same package?
<Quintasan|Szel> wait, I'm reinstalling kdebase-workspace-bin and kde-window-manager, that should help
<Quintasan|Szel> phew, looks like it worked
<Quintasan|Szel> @_@
<a|wen> nice
<Quintasan> looks like reboot hurt the libs
<Quintasan> :/
<a|wen> disk full?
<Quintasan> yup :D
<a|wen> that might explain things ;)
<Quintasan> I moved some err.. video files and it worked ;D
<a|wen> good
<a|wen> as long as "we" have no part in the error, we are happy :P
<Quintasan> oh god, I just discovered folder with three karmic images
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan must get a bigger HD
<a|wen> he, it is never big enough
<Quintasan> well I have only two disks: 250GB and 80GB
 * a|wen has one 80GB ... and no more
<Daskreech> Quintasan: Or les ...errr videos ?
<Daskreech> mgraesslin: Oh I have the nick of the profiling participant if you like
<Quintasan> Daskreech: er, not even CD of those :P
<Quintasan> Daskreech: Anime dir == OVER9000
<Daskreech> LOL
<Quintasan> humm, external 150 GB full of anime
<Quintasan> main disk 45GB of anime
<Quintasan> and hurr durr only 20 on Kubuntu partition
<Quintasan> ohshi-
 * Quintasan notices a big spider on his wall
<ScottK> ryanakca: It might be nice if the Kubuntu wiki page header mentioned #kubuntu-netbook.
<Daskreech> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> How did your presentation go?
<rickspencer3> it was "ok" I suppose
<Daskreech> Ha ha What would be your definition of "ok" ?
<seele> rickspencer3: i'm sorry i missed it, i had to chair a session that afternoon
<rickspencer3> seele: it
<rickspencer3> s kind of a weird concept for people, to do user-centered design for developers
<seele> mmm.. i guess so
<seele> maybe it's just new to the gnomies, i've been preaching to kde about ucd for 5 years now ;)
<seele> they might not get it yet, but theyre familiar with it i think
<rickspencer3> seele, what I mean is, treating developers as users
<rickspencer3> going user-centered design when developers are the users
<seele> ah, interesting
<seele> what did you talk about? development processes?
<rickspencer3> I talked about what an "opportunistic" programmer is ... how important they are to the success of a platform, and what their expectations are
<Daskreech> rickspencer3: Slides?
<maco> seele, i cant find a sponsor :(
<ScottK> maco: I'd suggest those changes should go upstream first.  I'd be glad to sponsor them for our 4.3 if they are in KDE trunk.
<ScottK> Daskreech: Likely there will be a video.
<maco> ScottK, they need to go into both, but Nightrose was telling me upstream had a string freeze at the time
<ScottK> maco: They don't now.
<Daskreech> ScottK: I know but I'm intrigued NOW
<maco> ok, will send my svn diffs
<ScottK> maco: It also occurs to me we might want to wait and see if the KDE translations importing is going to work this time or not.
<ScottK> All these strings will need to be retranslated.
<maco> fun fun
<ScottK> Yes.  So let's make sure we'll have the ability to do that before we upload the changes.
<Daskreech> Why do I get a disabling trackerd when I startup from a CD? Why does the CD have tracker?
<rgreening> kde microblog seems broken since last update.
<rgreening> only shows my tweets from identi.ca
<rgreening> and the configure button isn't going away... weird
<maco> dents?
<maco> oh oh you see the configure button too????
<rgreening> dents, ya...
<maco> not just me!!!
<rgreening> yep
<jjesse> does the kde mircoblog suffer from the sam problem choqok used to w/ twitter?
<rgreening> worked perfect in last release
<neversfelde> I had to delete the plasmarcs
<jjesse> choqok broke in the twitterapolocypse
<maco> rgreening, does the comic widget show the configure button? that one did that to me too
<rgreening> hmmm... never used it.
<neversfelde> at least that fixed a similar problem with the comic plasmoid
<maco> jjesse, when twitter started rate-limiting?
<rgreening> I'll try removing the plasmarc and restarting kde...
<maco> oh....i just installed last night
<jjesse> there was a problem when twitter broke the api or something, choqok had to be reved to work again
<rgreening> have to go for lunch first though...
<maco> this is my first login, so my plasmarc ought to be pretty clean
<neversfelde> maco: mhh, comic plasmoid is allright here again
<maco> i havent tried comic one since new install. that was at ds
<maco> *uds
<maco> but this install has been around for about 12 hours now, and the microblog one isn't happy
<neversfelde> I do not use the microblog thing, but will test it
<neversfelde> btw choqok rocks :)
<neversfelde> maco: yes, same problem here, microblog seems to be broken
<maco> im looking at that other social widget.  opendesktop.org?
<maco> what is that?
<maco> um, arora is really slow
<Daskreech> \sh: Opendesktop is interesting
<Daskreech>  It lets you know about other people in say the same city that use KDE
<maco> oh. it says "opendesktop.org websites" ...there's no relation to the kde-look/gnome-look stuff right? it says my usual nick is already in use, and im not sure if it's me
<\sh> Daskreech: hmmm? I don't know anything about opendesktop ;)
<maco> (that'd be "maco" if you couldn't guess)
<Daskreech> Errant tab
<Daskreech> maco: It is kde-look/gnome-look/kde-apps etc
<Daskreech>  they are the main site of the opendesktop network
<maco> then it is me
<ScottK> You should speak to yourself about that.
<maco> hey apparently i used a different email address than usual when i registered too, leading to"where's that password reset email?" confusion
<nixternal> oi oi
<jjesse> you turn jewish?
<ScottK> And a poor speller?
<ScottK> I think that'd be oy.
<ScottK> nixternal: You see in the scrollback about kde4libs cleanup needed?
<nixternal> I see I need to fix that kubuntu_51 patch again as I s/P/p/ when it was changed to PID and not package, so I have to revert that :/
<nixternal> ya, going to do that now
<ScottK> nixternal: Great.  Also something about inline changes sneaking into the package.
<maco> uh, i was assuming he was oi-ing like he was in an Oi Band
<maco> oooh that makes me wanna listen to Oi to the World
<neversfelde> nixternal: are you a communication ninja?
<nixternal> I have to head out for a bit, family un-emergency I guess...I will finish up kdelibs when I get back
<nixternal> neversfelde: communication ninja?
<neversfelde> nixternal: people who read backlogs, see Nightrose last blog post
<nixternal> no I haven't yet...had a super busy weekend, just fired up my computer for the first time since friday :)
<neversfelde> nixternal: bug #398596 probably happened during your last upload
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398596 in kde4libs "patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff kdeui/widgets/:wq" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398596
<Daskreech> neversfelde: You mean about contentless pings ?
<nixternal> heh, neversfelde I am not a communication ninja...I do read my backlog and respond only to those that I feel like responding to
<neversfelde> hehe
<nixternal> you and ScottK didn't deserve a response as I read it, and knew what had to be done ;p
<neversfelde> :)
<maco> oh did you report that one?
<nixternal> ya, thanks for linking me that bug :)
<nixternal> :wq - interesting...I wasn't using emacs obviously :p
<nixternal> uploaded and fixed
<nixternal> now I can leave feeling good about myself :p
<Daskreech> Who owns identi/ca/kubuntu ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: CMake Error at /opt/amarok-nightly/share/apps/cmake/modules/MacroLogFeature.cmake:141 (MESSAGE):
<apachelogger>   Exiting: Missing Requirements
<apachelogger> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<apachelogger>   CMakeLists.txt:131 (macro_display_feature_log)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I suppose you should have reverted to what eean reverted ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can you post that in the other channel for lfranchi please?
<Nightrose> i am on the eepc
<Nightrose> pasting is a pain
<Nightrose> thanks :)
<Nightrose> Daskreech: me why?
<Nightrose> oh you mean the user?
<Nightrose> no idea
<Nightrose> the group is mine
<Daskreech> Nightrose: What?
<Daskreech> Oh the Kubunu account?
<Nightrose> yea
<ScottK> Nightrose: Please keep in mind https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook/HardwareTesting for the eeepc.
<Nightrose> ScottK: i have a running jaunty system on an eeepc700 installed from cd - anything you need me to do?
<Nightrose> (besides installing a new system)
<ScottK> Nightrose: I mostly want to know what works and what packages you need to add for drivers so we can fix bugs and make sure we have all the right stuff seeded for KNE.
<ScottK> Nightrose: Checking out the multimedia keys in karmic is also important since that stuff is all being redone.
<Nightrose> ScottK: stock jaunty works just fine - the only thing that does not work is Fn+F2 to toggle wifi
<ScottK> Karmic will likely be different.
<Nightrose> i see - ok then i should probably test to make sure i am happy with karmik :D
<Daskreech> Nightrose: are there plans to use it?
<Nightrose> working wifi toggle would be the awesome to save me some battery power
<ScottK> Sooner the better your chances of ending up happy
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<Nightrose> thought so
<Nightrose> Daskreech: the user kubuntu is not mine so no idea - the group is mine and it is being used just fine imho
<Daskreech> Ah yeah the group rocks
<Nightrose> :)
<Nightrose> ScottK: what do i need for testing? I amnot too keen on whiping my harddisk tbh
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r10 kde-l10n-orphans-parser/list-processor/ (karmic-templates-kubuntu.log process.rb):
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: * Update LP templates list
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: * Make the list-processor take the last-upload-date into account...
<CIA-76> Kubuntu:  + if the pot is unfindable and the last upload was >180 days ago => kill
<CIA-76> Kubuntu:  + if the pot is unfindable but the last upload was <180 days ago => likelykill
<ScottK> Nightrose: Kubuntu Netbook ISO is Live, so use usb-creator to make a "Live CD" usb and test without installing.
<Nightrose> sounds good - hope i have a big enough usb stick
<apachelogger> talking about that
<apachelogger> I need to find a stick that fits kubuntu
<apachelogger> oh dear
<neversfelde> Nightrose: wifi button works on my 900 in karmic, I think for the first time
<neversfelde> so try it :)
<Nightrose> nice
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> explorer.exe keeps crashing
<ScottK> Sounds like time for a different operating system
 * apachelogger is wondering how to stop that crash action
<ScottK> Don't restart it is one way.
<apachelogger> it autorestarts
<Tscheesy> ScottK : do you have me a KNE Download-Hint (or your Blog-Address)?
<apachelogger> ScottK: why is the netbook iso bigger than the desktop one?
<ScottK> Tscheesy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<Tscheesy> fine - thx.. live :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I put all the lang packs in.
<ScottK> We have a 1GB limit.
<ScottK> So plenty of room.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> TBH
<apachelogger> the smaller the faster downloaded the better
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sure, but also supporting people in their language is good too.  If translations get better, it might actually be worthwhile.
<apachelogger> not sure, since it will download the lang-pack after installation anyway
<ScottK> Yes, but people complain about that and it sort of breaks the promise the installer makes.
<apachelogger> hm, ok
<apachelogger> are they compressed with lzma? ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Dunno.  You should take that up with dpm-afk.
<Tscheesy> the less the better - you can customize a USB-Live later - improving this would be Great
<ScottK> apachelogger: BTW, I'm test building KDE stuff against liblzma in my PPA so maybe we get lzma support in ark.
<apachelogger> yay
<ScottK> Of course the needed library isn't actually in the archive yet ....
<ScottK> Let alone in Main .....
<maco> when the quassel core drops offline momentarily and thus gets disconnected from the server and from the client... when i reconnect the client to the server, only like 1/2 the channels i was in still have buffers in the buffer list. they look like i parted, but i can right click and join. the other half just disappear. have to join those more manually. find it odd.
<maco> Sput, any idea why?
<maco> (idk if this is a quassel thing or a limitation of how irc servers behave)
<Sput> depends if you have more than 20 channels :)
<Sput> in which case you'll hit a problem with quassel's autoidentify support, which will ident you only after joining (thus, you won't get your +u in time)
<Sput> which you can workaround by setting your nickserv pass as server pass
<maco> nope, only like 6
<ScottK> 6 total or 6 missing?
<maco> 6 total
<maco> i wonder if its because of hide inactive buffer setting?
<maco> none of them re join after the core reconnects
<maco> but of the 6 i had 2 buffers just weren't in the buffer list at all anymore
<Zorael^2> hm? kubuntu netbook iso? where?
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/
<ScottK> It isn't particularly different than the regular one at the moment, but it will be.
<ScottK> Also todays seems somewhat borked.
<ScottK> You might go back a couple of days.
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://patches.ubuntu.com/k/kdebase-workspace/extracted/kubuntu_80_fix_includes.diff
<apachelogger> not documented in changelog
<apachelogger> actually, not documented at all
<apachelogger> not even the commit messages is any useful
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> not upstreamed
<maco> hahaha
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r121 kdebase-workspace/debian/patches/kubuntu_73_ksysguard_search_box_fix.diff: Remove debian/patches/kubuntu_73_ksysguard_search_box_fix.diff for real from VCS
<apachelogger> rgreening: why did kubuntu_63_ksplash_fix.diff not get upstreamed?
<apachelogger> workspace that is
<neversfelde> apachelogger: is it possible to use an i386 plattform together with amd64 with icecc?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: as long as the i386 is the target, I suppose so
<apachelogger> neversfelde: better read up on the opensuse wiki page about icecream
<neversfelde> mhh, it is an i386 chroot on a amd64 machine and the scheduler runs on an i386 machine, but jobs are not exported to the other machine, wehn running pbuilder in the chroot
<neversfelde> although icemon shows both machines
<neversfelde> apachelogger: already did, but it is very confusing and way to short
<neversfelde> btw you can't use the icecc hook with the DIST=distro skript, probably worth to include a hint in the README
<apachelogger> DIST=distro skript?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: the one which is include in the pbuilderrc from the MOTU docs
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> motu docs
<neversfelde> :)
<apachelogger> only trust the ninjas and only follow certified ninja docs
<apachelogger> seriously most scripts out there are more than doubtable
<apachelogger> like the one which is supposed to detect binary blob
<apachelogger> while indeed it's output is mostly crap
<apachelogger> of course my reimplementation is superior in any possible way
<neversfelde> hehe :)
<Monika|K> What's the difference between MOTU and Ninja?
<tsimpson> ninja are shadows in the night, turning out kde packages like flashing Shuriken in the night
<tsimpson> motu are just "normal" ;)
<ScottK> Speaking of MOTU: kdenlive, mlt, mlt++ could all stand some updating in Karmic.
<neversfelde> I can have a look at kdenlive
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I uploaded a new kodama package to revu
<neversfelde> and bug #398900 also needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398900 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] plasma-widget-lastfm" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398900
<ScottK> neversfelde: Great.  In addition to mlt/mlt++ (update these first) there are some plugins too that we have the IIRC Debian doesn't that should also be checked.
<neversfelde> k
<ScottK> neversfelde: frei0r-plugins
 * ScottK looked it up and everything
<neversfelde> oho, that icecc thing is working
<Ke> has anyone noted some colored rectangles on krfb
<Ke> (where there shouldn't be colored rectangles)
<seele> wow so i didnt know plasma review board rejected the kickoff avatar patch.. was this posted to the devel list?
<seele> kubuntu-devel
<maco> kickoff avatar?
<Quintasan> hiho
<seele> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/389744
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 389744 in kdebase-workspace "Fix avatar in KDE menu to be next to username" [Low,In progress]
<seele> dave siegel said it got rejected for "breaking visual consistency"
<Quintasan> what's up?
<Quintasan> they rejected it?!
<Quintasan> lol
<maco> hm that is knda weird that its next to search instead of my name
<maco> what's my picture have to do with searching?
<seele> yeah exactly
<Quintasan> that guy must have been drunk
<Quintasan> srsly
<seele> http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/870/
<seele> which both Jonathan's and the proposed 2 line option are fine
<seele> the existing solution makes no sense
<maco> search icon?
<maco> i dont know what aaron's talking about. search is just text, no icon
<seele> the binoculars icon next to search
<seele> see the first screenshot linked in review board
<maco> uh...i dont see that in karmic
<seele> SVN
<seele> not Karmic
<maco> ah ok
<seele> i think the second linked screenshot is what is acceptable but JJanz doesnt know how to implement it
<maco> er...i only see 1 screenshot. it says "after" below it
<maco> on reviewboard. or should i be looking at lp?
<seele> review board.. it is a link
<seele> http://juniorjanz.net/files/avatar2.png
<nixternal> seele: don't know if I said it or not, but congrats btw :)
<maco> oh ok gotcha
<maco> oh yeah congrats on the boardship!
<nixternal> I am fairly certain my vote went to you :)
<maco> anyone wanna explain to me how this reviewboard thing works?
<maco> what's "base diff path"?
<maco> and "change number"?
<maco> (trying to submit patches. failing.)
<nixternal> maco: it doesn't work, that is the fun part about it :p
<maco> well how's it *supposed* to work?
<seele> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> base diff path is where at in the dir structure you created the patch I believe
<seele> maco: thanks too
<nixternal> and the change number is the revision of the checkout that you created the diff on
<nixternal> iirc that is how it goes
<nixternal> but I haven't used it in quite some time
<maco> ok. how do i get svn to tell me what revision i checked out?
<neversfelde> bug #399001 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399001 in mlt "Please sync libmlt1 from debian unstable (0.4.4-2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399001
<neversfelde> hope I did it right
<nixternal> svn info will tell you the revision you are working on
<maco> thanks
<nixternal> or you stop using bash, setup zsh with zsh-lovers and that way there you will always know what revision and branch you are working in :)
<maco> so my path would be: trunk/KDE/kdebase ?
<maco> (in the kdebase example)
<nixternal> sounds right to me
<maco> ok thank youi
<nixternal> if you ran diff from there yes
<nixternal> or it could be 'trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace'
<nixternal> and such
<maco> loks like js is needed
<maco> i ran "svn diff" from there
<nixternal> what is the purpose of having friends on opendesktop.org?
<nixternal> I keep getting requests from you nutjobs :p
<neversfelde> uh, forget about mlt, it needs some more deps, can I unsubscribe the universe sponsors?
<nixternal> neversfelde: you should be able to, I can do it if you can't though
<neversfelde> nixternal: seems that I can't
<nixternal> neversfelde: done :)
<neversfelde> please unsubscribe
<nixternal> I was already looking at it :)
<neversfelde> thank you
<nixternal> np
<maco> can you put> 1 diff on one reviewboard thing?
<nixternal> hurry up, get your ducks in a row and become a MOTU already :p
<nixternal> maco: is this for the kde review board?
<maco> yes
<nixternal> I haven't even used that (yet)
<Monika|K> ducks?
<nixternal> ask that one in kde-devel --- someone should know that answer as I don't
<nixternal> Monika|K: http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/get+ducks+in+a+row
<maco> hey, do you need to file a bug in kde bugzilla before filing a reviewboard ticket?
<nixternal> silly american figure of speach
<nixternal> maco: you might have to do so now if you aren't a developer maybe
<nixternal> then again, I don't know 100% on that
<Monika|K> idioms involving ducks are cute :)
<Monika|K> makes me think of http://xkcd.com/537/
<nixternal> hahaha, that is great!
<ryanakca> yuriy: ping
<yuriy> ryanakca: pong
<maco> nixternal, lemma says bug not necessary
<maco> oy. one patch submitted. only 10 more to go.
<Riddell> ScottK: sorry still not home, don't know where that dot file went
<shtylman> ScottK: bug #398059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398059 in linux "system does not boot due to device-mapper error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398059
<shtylman> this is a showstopper ... anyone we know in the proper channels that can take a closer look at it? I really have no clue where to start
<maco> shtylman, -kernel?
<shtylman> maco: will try :/
<maco> alright you folks that use the reviewboard.kde.org thingy. how do i get it to both show the "what revision?" box AND have a usable submit button, at the same time? the revision box is there only without js and the button works only with js.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-14
<ryanakca> yuriy: can you look at bug 389245 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389245 in kubuntu-website "[wiki] top title doesn't have separators and is redundant" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389245
<ScottK> Riddell: Any chance you'll find the dot file at home or is it gone?
<nellery> neversfelde: hi, is bug 398516 ready for sponsoring?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398516 in plasma-widget-fancytasks "new upstream version available (0.9)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398516
<neversfelde> nellery: yes
<jjesse> anyone tried running the live cd in vmware workstation?
<ScottK> Is PrntScrn working for anyone else in KDE 4.3?
<shtylman_> ScottK: nope :)
<ScottK> shtylman_: Yes, but nothing's working for you, right?  I don't think that counts.
<ScottK> Any suggestions on which piece of KDE to file a bug against?
<ScottK> I checked and the proper key code is being emitted.
<shtylman_> ScottK: well..I mean...older kernels boot...I think printscreen is independent of my kernel problems
<jjesse> hrm trying to install karmic daily in vmware workstation and unable to use mouse also can't get past "detecting file systesM" in the installation phase
<ScottK> jjesse: ext4 is default in Karmic.  You might try advanced partitioning and pick ext3.
<jjesse> thanks ScottK
<jjesse> any ideas on mouse?
<ScottK> Nope.
 * JontheEchidna is back from vacation
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Welcome back.
<ScottK> I'm seriously trying to figure out why we thought arora was a good idea.
<neversfelde> it is not a good idea as long you cannot import ssl certs
<rgreening> arora -10
<neversfelde> there is also no hint for kleopatra without konqueror
<ScottK> Well they had a list of stuff to fix, so it may be premature to judge.
<ScottK> Quassel improved a lot during the last cycle.
<neversfelde> yes, that was excellent upstream/downstream work
 * ScottK is seriously thinking about Firefox for netbook.
<rgreening> yuk
<neversfelde> Firefox 3.5 is incredibly fast and reliable, imo the best browser
<ScottK> rgreening: It's the most compatible with web sites, it's fast, it's already supported, and if people only know one FOSS package name, it's Firefox.
<ScottK> Arora's going to have to get some serious juice to compete.
<ScottK> Arora also lacks KDE integration comparably with Firefox, so that's no reason to favor it.
<ScottK> On the Karmic netbook today I clicked on a PDF in FIrefox and it knew to use Okular to open it.
<neversfelde> I probably use the wrong websites, but konqui never failed and when I am giving support I get no positive feedback for arora
<Zorael> Wasn't there a firefox-qt in the works?
<firephoto> arora works good here but you need the latest webkit from the latest released qt for the best experience. just js and cookie quirks is all i notice wrong.
<neversfelde> we are famous for beeing a vanilla KDE distro, but we are willing to not ship the default KDE browser. That is really bad promo.
<Zorael> Arora aims to be portable so not sure to what extent it'll ever *get* KDE integration
<Zorael> as compared to Rekonq
<neversfelde> arora is not a bad browser, but imo not the best choice for Kubuntu
<firephoto> rekonq is a bit misleading since it really is just the qt-demo browser like arora with some different kde integration done.
 * JontheEchidna sends his thoughts on the raster graphicsystem to k-d
<shtylman_> Riddell: finally started moving new theme ideas over to actual codebase...will also do a cleanup of that codebase while I am at it. Besides the UI improvements I planned to change the keyboard selection screen (time permitting)...anything else you want tackled? or fixed?
<\sh> seele: I forgot to say "Congrats"  (Re: KDE e.V.) :)
<jmthomas> blargh, X crash
<jmthomas> during an upgrade
<jmthomas> not much of a backtrace in /var/log/Xorg.0.log tho
 * _Sime thinks Kubuntu should just bite the bullet and ship Firefox and keep everyone happy.
<ScottK> _Sime: We can't ship it for Kubuntu desktop because we don't have room for all the depends on the CD.
<ScottK> For netbook we aren't constrained.
<\sh> !vote firefox+qt +1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lemma> morning! does kubuntu patch kde's help menu to make it use the new crash report wizard instead of bugzilla's built-in bug report one?
<lemma> I got this bug report which doesn't seem to be vanilla kde: https://bugs.kde.org/200142
<maco> gnome in ubuntu is heavily patched like that...lemme check konq
<maco> yes, that's ubuntu's bug reporter
<maco> lemma, ^
<lemma> I think it might not be konqueror but some dependency/kdelibs part
<maco> well they said it in konq, so i figured id check there ;)
<maco> but yes,that's apport, ubuntu's bug reporter. and it says ProblemType: Bug, not Crash, when i run it...
<lemma> ah, alright :)
<lemma> then I'll just send him to your bugtracker
<lemma> thanks maco
<maco> np
<maco> by the way, while you're here
<maco> reviewboard seems to be remembering what change # i set for the first patch i submitted to reviewboard
<maco> i cant figure out how to make it forget that. i even tried using a different browser. it seems the box to change it only shows without javascript and the submit button only works with javascript, so i cant figure out how to change things
<maco> giving me an issue since that change # doesnt exist yet in kdesdk
<lemma> uhm.. sorry, no idea. I'm not that experienced on reviewboard.. but I know it has some bugs :) so maybe that's one of them
<maco> fun fun
<maco> thanks anyway
<lemma> yw :) later
<ctp> hi folks. would you recommend karmic for daily work for someone beeing linux user/admin for 12 years? ;-) i like kde 4.3rc and am not sure to install jaunty+ppa or karmic
<svqyqb> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
<Quintasan> w00t
<Quintasan> Did anyone made a package for Star Field wallpaper?
<Trouble> ctp: Use the PPA to install KDE 4.3 RC2 - it's one hell of a lot safer than using Karmic
<Trouble> (with Jaunty)
<Quintasan> hmm guys, how should I deal with package that uses a src? directory? When you untar the package there is only install.sh src/ and README. Pbuilder complains about missing CMakeLists.txt.
<smarter> Quintasan: if all that is needed to build is in the src dir, just put DEB_SRCDIR = src in the debian/rules
<smarter> check install.sh to see if it does any special stuff
<Quintasan> smarter: thanks
<seele> \sh: thanks
<seele> whoo, got one shipit from powerdevil.. now we only need 5 more to get all the aborts out of kde
<seele> anyone know what is going on with the printing dialog?
<seele> Riddell is still away today I think
<seele> Riddell: bug 397399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397399 in hundredpapercuts "kubuntu no printer browsing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397399
<ryanakca> ScottK: How's https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Header ?
<ryanakca> seele: I think I fixed all of the wiki related bugs, did you want to take a quick look at http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/ before I start prodding the sysadmins?
<seele> ryanakca: do you have a test login?
<ryanakca> seele: I can make you one if you want, just a sec
<ScottK> ryanakca: Great. Thanks.
<ScottK> rgreening: Any idea how we're coming with getting USB creator uploaded?  It'd be really nice to have it in place before Alpha 3.
<rgreening> CHecking with evand now
<rgreening> over in ubuntu-installer
<rgreening> ScottK: do you know anyone familiar with programming devicekit-disks? If so, and they have some time, we propbably could use some extra hands (python backend is being re-written for this...). Still waiting for evand response.
<rgreening> shtylman: ping
<rgreening> shtylman: hows ubiquity installer feature parity with ubuntu coming along?
<ScottK> rgreening: evand was who I would think of.  tseliot probably knows some stuff about it too.
<rgreening> ok. ty
<ScottK> Pitti would probably be a good person to ask about who might be able to help.
<smarter> hmm, it looks like kdelibs/karmic and kdelibs/bzr are out of sync: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kde4libs/kde4libs_4.2.96-0ubuntu3/changelog http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/changelog
<rgreening> ScottK: I convinced evand to release 0.2.0 with the HAL back-end for alpha3.
<rgreening> ScottK: he said he'd upload today... hopefully
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ScottK: there will be HAL bugs reported. We will have to redirect those reports to wait for new devicekit-backend release.
<rgreening> the HAL issues will not be fixed/addressed in this release as HAL will be going the way fo the dodo.
<ScottK> rgreening: Sounds good.
<ScottK> Don't change everything all at once is generally a prudent plan anyway.
<rgreening> heh
<nhn> Hi guys! I am one of the amarok devs. I just upgraded to Karmic on my laptop. I managed to get Amarok built from svn, but when running it it just hangs with what seems to be some QUniqueApplication foo. ITs really ahrd to debug as everything just dies as soon as it created the app object.
<nhn> is there a known bug in Qt or other packages that would cause this?
<nhn> oh, I also had issues with strigi and phonon devel packages not being found even though they were already installed. removing them and reinstalling them fixed that.
<seele> what is the kubuntu equiv of /usr/local/share/config/? i need to find all the .knsrc files
<JontheEchidna> well, this is no fun
<JontheEchidna> that X crash during the upgrade caused my keyboard and mouse to stop working :/
<JontheEchidna> and it turns out that now every other bootable partition I had except the windows recovery partition had is unbootable
 * JontheEchidna is on a temp Ubuntu install downloading karmic alpha2 for a reinstall
<e-jat> JontheEchidna: :(
<smarter> seele: they're in /usr/share/kde4/config/ according to "locate knsrc" :)
<seele> thansk
<smarter> seele: btw, <ScottK> seele: We had a new user send in a very long and rambling feedback to ubuntu-devel yesterday.  The one (I think) actionable point in his mail was he'd accidentally removed his kicker widget from his panel and could not figure out how to get it back short of reinstalling.  smarter has come up with a patch to ask the user to confirm removal of selected widgets from the panel.  Any thoughts from a usability perpsective?
<seele> hmm
<jjesse> i think something would be nice as i've removed my panels and don't remember how to get them back
<seele> or being able to add an entire panel and provide a kubuntu default panel
<seele> panel themes or something
<smarter> someone suggested a way to restore default settings, that could work too
<smarter> a "restore default settings" button somewhere
<smarter> jjesse: right-click on the desktop --> add panel?
<rgreening> restore default settings would be awesome... in addition to the "are you sure you want to remove"
<rgreening> also, can't remember, are widgets locked by default? If not, we should pout this in kubuntu default settings
<jjesse> there aresome default settings buttons, but they don't restore to the acutal default, they restore what was saved last
<rgreening> My father keeps accidentally removing stuff cause widgets were unlocked. I told him to lock them to prevent this :)
<jjesse> like in system settings, it restores to the last saved settings, not the default, or initial settings
<Dario_Andres> is this reported at launchpad: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199972 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 199972 in general ""Report Bug" in all applications broken" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<taavikko> concerning Dario_Andres:s message, seems that apport tries to use the PID instea of package
<taavikko> should arora be --{add,install} to alternatives? if one set the default action to open application on based on the contents of the link, KDE launches konqueror...
<seele> maco: yo.. if you are interested in working on KHotNewStuff (bug 390226) jpwhiting said he would mentor you. he is the current maintainer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390226 in hundredpapercuts "Make KDE Get Hot New Stuff button labels consistent" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390226
<seele> maco: i think the goal woud be to improve his class so apps don't use custom buttons
<seele> rgreening: i thought widgets were supposed to be locked by default
<rgreening> possibly. thats why i asked (wasnt sure)
<maco> sure
<seele> he's offline now but should be back later tonight
<maco> im messing with a little bug in jockey at the moment, but yeah
<maco> seele, he's online
<maco> just talked to hinm
<maco> anyone know how this external-editor-in-kontact thing works?
<maco> to test whether a save option is given, i set it to use kate then tried to create an email....and it doesnt open kate
<rgreening> arora sukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks
<rgreening> omg!
<rgreening> so annoyed
<rgreening> can't handle mime stuff correctly
<rgreening> trys to download a .php file!
<rgreening> grrrrr
<maco> usually that's the server f'ing up
<rgreening> and flash only works half the time. just as bad a Konqueror
<rgreening> maco: well, everything in arora requires, download and save this file... quite annoying
<maco> i just think its sloooooow
<maco> sad that crufty old gecko was rendering sites faster than shiny new webkit
<rgreening> maco: and I just tested the .php issue under konqueror. works as expected.
<rgreening> its an arora issue
<maco> oy ok
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> server opens a dynamically created php in a new window. aorora thinks "user must download this"
<rgreening> grr
<rgreening> our user base will not be able to handle this, assuming arora does not get fixes in time.
<rgreening> and no recent updates to arora?
<rgreening> hmmm
<seele> maco: fyi there is now a usability group in review board if you want to add that tag to your requests
<seele> i think it is comma delimited
<smarter> rgreening: there's a bug in QtWebKit (fixed in 4.5.2 iirc) that makes it download pages which serve content as application/octet-stream instead of asking for saving them
<smarter> rgreening: what do you mean by no recent update? There is continuous activity in the git repo and a new release will appear in less than a week
<rgreening> smarter: thats what I mean. we havent had even any snapshots to test :P
<rgreening> I'm being cranky
<rgreening> I hate when my browser doesn't do what I ask
<smarter> well, package new snapshots :p
<smarter> or use a ppa that already does that
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> you aren't helping my crankiness. :P haha
<maco> seele, reviewboard wont let me submit my kdesdk one :(
<rgreening> smarter: we are running qt4.5.2 in karmic.
<rgreening> so, if it's fixed, we have an issue still
<smarter> it's a different issue
<smarter> (I guess)
<smarter> btw, what are you waiting to backport 4.5.2? :p
<rgreening> smarter: 4.5.2 is not going into jaunty backports
<rgreening> if thats what you were asking
<smarter> and kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<rgreening> not at all afaik
<rgreening> too many other things to work around
<Quintasan> nhandler is on Hall of Fame :D
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies and beer for nhandler
 * kubotu slides cookies and beer down the bar to nhandler
<maco> woot!
<maco> umm.....the "thank" button takes me to lp openid login then to internal server error 500
<Mamarok> claydoh: Happy Birthday!
<jjesse> maco i had no problems w/ the thank button
<maco> maybe a hiccup
<claydoh> Mamarok: thank you!
<nhandler> Thanks a lot Quintasan
<Quintasan> Birthday?
<Quintasan> claydoh: Happy Birthday!
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for claydoh
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to claydoh.
<Quintasan> :3
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> munch-munch
<claydoh> Quintasan: thanks, I love cookies
<claydoh> congrats nhandler!
<nhandler> :)
 * Quintasan wants into MOTU
<Quintasan> :O
<maco> Quintasan, have you applied yet?
<Quintasan> maco: nah, I think my contributions are not enough yet :P
<maco> ditto
<maco> (i mean about me :P)
<maco> have you set a goal for when you want to apply by? mine's end of the year
<Quintasan> same here :D
<maco> heh alrighty then
<Quintasan> I think there is a problem with me :P No matter what I do I think it's not enough :D
<maco> have you heard of "Impostor Syndrome"?
<Quintasan> not really
<maco> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome
<Quintasan> oh :D
<maco> this link from the bottom looks interesting http://sciencecareers.sciencemag.org/career_development/previous_issues/articles/2008_02_15/caredit_a0800025
<seaLne> plasma-widget-nm has started working again with wireless for me today
<ryanakca> seele: Did you find anything?
<seele> ryanakca: no, looks ok to me
<ryanakca> seele: lovely, thanks
<_Sime> PyQt 4.5.2 out with an important fix for Python plasmoids.
<maco> anyone that understands python/distutils/packaging around?
<a|wen> maco: a little ... what do you need to know?
<maco> i grabbed the debian/ directory from karmic's jockey and then grabbed upstream jockey bzr. put the two together and did a bzr builddeb. dpkg-builddeb is saying that python-distutils-extra (>=2.4) is not satisfied. makes sense since ubuntu has 2.4~ubuntu1 and that ~ sorts it as older than 2.4....however, this leaves me wondering how the heck jockey got built in ubuntu in the first place
<a|wen> maco: 2.4 got uploaded 12 hours ago
<a|wen> at least according to LP
<maco> oh
 * maco tries updates
<maco> apt-cache policy wasnt showing it, but lets see...
<a|wen> might still be lacking from your local mirror ... but should work soon
<maco> yeah, looks like i just need to apt-get update
<maco> thanks
<maco> youre all perceptive
<a|wen> np
 * a|wen is in any case just running around packing for tomorrow
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r122 kdebase-workspace/debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: Remove kubuntu_74_kickoff_default_favourites.diff, the favorites are
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: controlled via kickoffrc in kubuntu-default-settings
<CIA-76> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r293 kubuntu-default-settings/ (debian/changelog kde-rc-files/kickoffrc): Make Arora default browser via kickoffrc
<apachelogger> bug 209358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209358 in qt4-x11 "fonts in Qt4 look ugly because it uses Nimbus Sans L instead of Deja Vu Sans for Sans-Serif" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209358
<seele> is jockey just for drivers or for codecs too? is there something that already exists in kubuntu for an app to install a codec?
 * seele is looking at but 346246 and wonder how hard it is to fix
<seele> *bug 346246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346246 in amarok "Amarok in Ubuntu 9.04 does not offer to install restricted codecs (like MP3)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346246
<JontheEchidna> seele: yes, update-notifier-kde, which does such things as codec installation for kubuntu but not ubuntu
<seele> is this something we can address as a papercut or is it too big to add an update-notifier-kde call and add support for installing codecs like 1.4?
<JontheEchidna> the thing is that Ubuntu users won't usually have update-notifier-kde installed
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-15
<JontheEchidna> ideally you'd create a desktop-neutral system for doing such things
<JontheEchidna> but that seems out of scope for a papercut
<seele> ok that's all i needed to know
<maco> its fixed in 9.10 already
<maco> first time i used amarok after installing 2 days ago, i got a popup from it offering to install mp3, dvd codecs, video codecs, and flash
<maco> oooh you mean for amarok-in-gnome?
<apachelogger> just make kdelibs depend on update-notifier-kde :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> maco: yes, amarok-in-gnome
<JontheEchidna> amarok-in-kde has been working since 9.04 ;-)
<maco> i dont recall that popup, but probably already had codecs by the time i installed kde
<seele> maco: re: Powerdevil: Committed in 996827
<maco> great!
<seele> does tkampeter work for canonical now instead of LF? he always shows up in the desktop meeting minutes
<ScottK> seele: Both Kaffeine and Dragonplayer suggest installing codecs and give you a one click install for them.
<ScottK> seele: I don't think so, but I'm not certain.
<a|wen> ScottK / JontheEchidna: might be worth checking the conversation in #debian-qt-kde around an hour ago about kde file dialog not being used in qt-apps; just checked in karmic, we are affected too ... sorry for just throwing it at you, but I'm leaving for 10 days in two hours; and you were the last relevant people speaking in here
<JontheEchidna> supposedly the oxygen theme is now linking against something that should do this now in KDE 4.3
<JontheEchidna> a quick look at arora suggests otherwise, though :/
<ryanakca> Does anybody have any last changes they want made to the wiki theme before I start prodding the sysadmins?
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: exactly... there is some linking error
<JontheEchidna> an error with the packages or with upstream?
<a|wen> upstream it seems
<JontheEchidna> whee
<ryanakca> 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libkio.so.5 arora' makes it work though apperently...
<ryanakca> 20:20:44 < pinotree> either patch kdebase-runtime/kstyles/oxygen/CMakeLists.txt to add that flag for the oxygen target, or disable -as-needed for kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> aaah
<JontheEchidna> that'd do it
<a|wen> :)
 * JontheEchidna wonders how far is too far when trying to link against as few things as possible
<a|wen> he
<JontheEchidna> wow, my kdepim-runtime package was more elaborate than debian's: http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/kdepim-runtime
<JontheEchidna> now that debian has 4.3, we can go on one last mega-merge from karmic (and keep an eye on later debian changes, of course)
 * a|wen was thinking the same thing a bit earlier
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: more elaborate, is that a good or a bad thing?
<a|wen> more ellaborate? ... they are pretty equal on that point i would say :P
<ryanakca> (If it's better, we should try getting the parts they don't have into their packages...)
<a|wen> at least the changelog is
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: I separated out the libs and binaries out into their own packages
<JontheEchidna> theirs seems to be a monolithic package
<a|wen> oh ... that should go to debian
<seele> have the quassel devs officially received our IRC wishlist for karmic? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicIrc
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: at least we should get to terms with debian about it... though the maintainer of the package is gone for the next 10 days as well
 * JontheEchidna was gone for 10 days 12 days ago
 * a|wen is planning to say hi to the maintainer in the train tomorrow morning
 * ryanakca is guessing JontheEchidna could just send an email to the debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org list if he wanted to get it done sooner...
 * JontheEchidna puts it on the todo list for tomorrow, is still pretty tired from his "10 days"
<ScottK> seele: They (Quassel devs) did,
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Or I could shove it i their svn.
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: you should be the opposite of tired from 10 days vacation :P
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: visiting family ain't exactly vacation :P
<JontheEchidna> well, sorta
<JontheEchidna> but still tiring
<JontheEchidna> I need a vacation [/ahnald]
<seele> ScottK: ok, just checking
<a|wen> he ... i'm most likely not coming back refreshed either after my 10 days
<seele> is the kde4 port of konversation available for jaunty or just karmic?
<JontheEchidna> seele: a somewhat-recent alpha is available in regular jaunty-backports
<JontheEchidna> (2 alphas behind)
<seele> alpha? is it going to be released by karmic or do we plan on shipping a beta if we dont go with quassel?
<JontheEchidna> it's already quite good
 * seele thinks we need to slow down and stop shipping incomplete software for once
<JontheEchidna> alpha in name only
 * seele sighs
<seele> i wont even bring up arora again
<seele> regardless of what i say i'm out voted
<JontheEchidna> arora sucks at the moment
<ScottK> seele: I've now tried arora and I don't get it.
<seele> ScottK: where were you a few weeks ago when i needed backup! hehe
<JontheEchidna> but believe me, you definitely wouldn't even know that konvi is in alpha right now
 * ScottK is seriously considering Firefox for KNE.
<ScottK> We can afford the ISO size for the depends there.
<ScottK> If Qt/KDE want us to ship a browser that uses their tools, then then can produce one that's as good or better IMO.
<seele> i dont even want to hear about replacing firefox with something else until after 4.4 and we see what the khtml guys get done
<seele> agreed
<ryanakca> ScottK: iirc, (at least on Jaunty), pulling FF without all the recommends was only 1086kB...
<ScottK> I think Konqueror in 4.3 is better than Arora ATM.
<seele> we also need to get printing done! ARGH
 * seele pokes Riddell with a 1000 sticks
<a|wen> especially after firefox actually started looking nice in jaunty
 * JontheEchidna is having Hobbsee flashbacks
 * ryanakca grins
<seele> kpackagekit needs love too.. maybe switching from adept2 was a bad idea
 * seele head desks
<JontheEchidna> well
<a|wen> konqueror in 4.2 is better than arora
<JontheEchidna> aside from the part where adept2 doesn't work at all in kde4
<seele> well kpackagekit isnt perfect either and you can't install stuff like java because of the agreement
<a|wen> seele: you should convince dantti from debian-qt-kde to come join us here
<JontheEchidna> Adept 3 is fine imo, except that you have to be a bit intelligent with your searches to get what you want
<JontheEchidna> Adept 3 is a solid piece of software
<ScottK> It suffers, like kpackagekit, from a poor security design that makes it unsuitable IMO.
<a|wen> seele: looks like that is the guy actually working on some of the needed improvements in kpackagekit, polkitkde etc.
<ScottK> It appears we have a shot at getting cryptographich verification in Karmic with kpackagekit.
<ScottK> It still sucks, but at least it won't be actively dangerous.
<seele> ScottK: is that the installing unsigned packages without notification issue?
<ScottK> Yes
<seele> cool
<seele> i'd like to do more reviewing on the UI, specifically the icons and how to handle installed, to-be-installed, and not-installed packages in the list
<maco> can we pleeease do testing on that?
<maco> seele, wait you can do agreement stuff with packagekit. at least according to the packagekit website, packages can be flagged as requiring a eula
<maco> (that = the icons to use for update/install/remove)
<seele> i dont think i'll have time to do a usability test before karmic
<seele> i probably wont have time to do any usability testing until next spring, unfortunately
<seele> i can't even seem to pull together a kde 4.3 party this time around
 * ScottK waves to dantti.
<dantti> ScottK: hmm do you think here is better?
 * dantti waves back
<ScottK> Well dunno for sure.
<ScottK> There are others here that care about kpackagekit getting better.
<a|wen> hi dantti, and welcome
 * ScottK waves to seele.
<dantti> ok
 * seele waves
<seele> oh, dantti is the packagekit maintainer?
 * vorian bows to seele 
<vorian> congrats on the e.V
<vorian> and award
<seele> vorian: thanks. e.V. will be lots of work i'm afraid :)
<dantti> well what i basically needs now is for richard's approval on one of the problems..
<ScottK> vorian: Careful.  Se may get a big head and not talk to us peons any more.
<vorian> seele: you'll be awesome, don't worry about the work
<ScottK> Se/She
<seele> ScottK: lol yeah right. youre my only friends!
<vorian> ha
<dantti> seele: not packagekit maintainer, I'm the author of kpackagekit, and aptcc a new backend for apt written in c++
<seele> dantti: ooh, even better. would you be the person to ping if i do a UI review with recommendations?
<ScottK> dantti: I heard a vague mention of if we get packagekit 0.5 in we can reject installatio of unsigned packages and such.
<dantti> seele: yup
<ScottK> Do you know about that and what we need to support for it?
<dantti> ScottK: well atpcc simply rejects all unsiged packages, but with packagekit 0.5 it will be able to install it..
<dantti> but i didn't code that yet.. since i'm working on other more important things right now..
<seele> dantti: cool, i'll keep that in mind
<ScottK> dantti: So let me see if I understand it ... aptcc is an alternate packagekit backend for apt?
<vorian> bug 389658 can be a meeting topic, yes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389658 in hundredpapercuts "KDE menu button should have a Kubuntu Logo" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389658
<dantti> like making polkit1 from trunk run on debian :P so i can make polkit-qt1
<seele> ryanakca: you know, it would be nice if you could set a cookie for if edit is on or off. it is annoying to have to show the bar every time i refresh or navigate to a new page
<dantti> ScottK: yes, it's a new backend
<dantti> ScottK: afaik it's already packaged..
<ScottK> OK.
<dantti> for kubuntu of course..
<ScottK> Right.
 * ScottK just notice the lack of rmadison on his freshly installed netbook ....
<ScottK> Hard to look stuff up ...
<dantti> it already brings various benefits such as translation of package details.. and speed which for me is damn important
<ScottK> I understood policy kit integrationin KDE is a 4.4 thing.
<dantti> no, it's already in 4.3
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
<dantti> 4.4 is polkit1 thing
<ScottK> Which is the thing you need?
<dantti> and packagekit depends on polkit1 so, i have to finish polkit-qt1, fix packagekit-qt to use it
<dantti> ScottK: yep :P i think polkit-qt1 is one of the most important things while Richard waits for comments on my last email to the list..
<ScottK> So I see our packagekit currently depens on packagekit-backend-apt
<ScottK> That's the part that aptcc replaces?
<dantti> yep probably...
<ScottK> Can packagekit use either or does it have to be changed for aptcc?
<dantti> aptcc does everything py apt  does exept install/remove/update since i'll only do that when the lower steps are ready..
<dantti> ScottK: packagekit.cond, backend=aptcc
<dantti> *conf
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.
<ScottK> That means if we want to be different than Ubuntu we can do it.
<dantti> ScottK: yep.. actually both can be installed..
<dantti> you just need to switch the conf file..
<dantti> *change..
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> dantti: We are currently about 6 weeks from feature freeze.  What do you think it's realistic to think of achieving in that time to make the kpackagekit experience better for our users this time around?
<dantti> ScottK: no... 6 weeks is too short
<dantti> polkit1 is not even properly released imo
<ScottK> Does 10 weeks help any?
<ScottK> That's our beta freeze
<ScottK> I think kpackagekit ended up being our second least favorite feature for Jaunty so whatever we can do between now and then to make things better would be important.
<dantti> well I'm really not sure, since there are various problems... polkit1, polkit-qt1, packagekit-qt, aptcc (which might be the longest) and finally kpackagekit..
<ScottK> Well one piece of good news as far as getting stuff into our archive is that two of the Kubuntu devs are also archive admins (our equivalent of ftp-master) so we can get stuff through New as fast as we need to.
<dantti> all those things takes a good amount of time and thinking, since aptcc needs approval and code.. :P
<dantti> ScottK: well that's good but I still think the time is too short.. and I'm a pretty busy guy btw.. :P
<ScottK> Of course.
<dantti> this week my wife is traveling so i have a bit more time ;)
<ScottK> even if stuff only gets radically better for the next release, that's fine.
<ScottK> I understand.  My wife is out of town today too.
<dantti> hehe
<ScottK> I would like to get some idea what we can do to make stuff better this cycle.
<dantti> well i'm trying my best, i'm counting the days to see that in debian but unfutunatly it's not that easy.. richard is very flexible in some changes but not all of them, and it's been about 2 months i'm poking him with new ideas of how to fix our apt problems..
<maco> seele, what you said about no time for testing. on the icon thing, what about like how pinheito (er...probably getting the nick wrong) had for k3b? the website where you choose which icon is your first reaction to a term
<ScottK> maco: t/r
<maco> t/r?
<dantti> ScottK: well if you can get coders, polkit-qt1 would be the first shot, and thankfully it's coinstallable with polkit-qt0
<ScottK> maco: pinheiro
<seele> maco: those icons are tested out of context of workflows.. being involved in a task and having a specific mindset could/would effect how an icon is interpreted
<seele> maco: but that doesnt mean we can just design something better and review it internally, we just wont get as strong of a validation
<maco> fair enough
<ScottK> dantti: Well coders is a problem of course.  I think Tonio is perhaps interested, but he's not been around much recently (changing jobs).
<maco> what languages?
<maco> is there any C?
<ScottK> dantti: ^^
<maco> that's the only language i can be productive in ATM
<seele> ScottK: i didnt know Tonio was changing jobs. Is he still in Paris or moving?
<dantti> ScottK: i see, another thing todo is add docs to kpackagekit, i didn't had time to do that yet... (as it's in playground there's no need yet)
<dantti> maco: c++ to be precise..
<dantti> maco: polkit1 is C  + glib but polkit-qt1 is c++
<maco> i can do C/glib stuff....
<maco> would also be fine with documentation
<dantti> it's not a hard work... there's already a fedora dude with a working patch but i can't test it since i could not get polkit1 to run here on debian nor Dario on arch
<maco> (was a gnome user. learned c/glib...soon as i got to be kinda proficient, switched to kde)
<dantti> maco: that's nice.. since polkit-gnome is gtk, and we need to undertand that piece of .. , It gave me enough headches to do polkit-qt/kde0
<dantti> at least i can see it working now :D
<maco> i have yet to see well-commented code come out of gnome
<ScottK> dantti: We can also use our PPA infrastructure to build a separate repo to test all these pieces out together before they are ready for the archive.
<dantti> maco: you need to see a well commented code to unsderstand? (sorry not an english speaker :P )
<ScottK> Well commented code always helps.
<dantti> sure..
<maco> dantti, ive learned to deal. they at least have a useful convention for function names. but by "not well commented" please understand that i mean the only comment youre likely to see is "this code is released under the gplv2"
<maco> occasionally a "fixme" will show up
<dantti> hehe...
<dantti> well i don't remember the code very much but there was good comments i think.. the biggest problem was C + glb
<dantti> that thing just suck too much..
<dantti> callbacks..
<maco> callbacks are like slots
<maco> (assuming ive had slots explained properly)
<dantti> you need to keep all that think in you mind so you don't get lost....
<dantti> *thing
<maco> :sp and :vsp :)
<dantti> they are like slots but in a different (ugly) way imo..
<seele> is the plasma widget picker the same in 4.3? dont remember if they changed it for 4.3 or if it is planed for 4.4
<dantti> and there are too many parts that 'lock' the code, so sometimes we need local event loops..
<maco> oh pretty
<ScottK> seele: It's the same (or very close)
<dantti> ok i have to sleep now..
 * a|wen waves to everyone ... see you again in 10 days
<dantti> you you guys can help i suggest start by kpackagekit docs and polkit-qt/kde 1.0
<dantti> *if you...
<maco> are the docs started at all and need to be fleshed out, or this a from-scratch?
<maco> i dont know kde processes yet, but do y'all use docbook?
<ScottK> doxygen I think.
<ScottK> nixternal is Mr. Documentation.
<dantti> maco: it's a from scratch, i've made the polkit-kde ones, i think it's easy enough to get the idea..
<maco> ok
<dantti> i didn't started before because of time and the ui was changing and will change a bit, but just the screen shots that will probably be different..
<maco> ok. is ScottK right about doxygen?
<maco> i thought kdm's docs were in docbook...
<ScottK> I may be thinking KDE3.
<dantti> i still want a better but good looking way to select packages, i have some ideas in mind but TIME attacks again :P
<dantti> no no, i would said he was right but i confused it here...
<dantti> doxygem are for code docs..
<dantti> docbook for app docs
<maco> ah ok
<dantti> packagekit-qt uses doxygem..
<dantti> gnight..
<maco> night night
<nixternal> maco: docbook for manuals and doxygen for api
<maco> kk
<seraphim> hi
<kwwii> wow, just installed karmic, looking nice ;)
<Riddell> kwwii: yay
<jussi01> ooh, Riddell is back! :D
<Riddell> home at last
<jussi01> wb Riddell
<Riddell> thanks, nice to be back
<Riddell> even without my laptop power cable
<jussi01> ouch
<jussi01> Riddell: when is the next meeting? / link me the agenda maybe?
<Riddell> we don't have one planned
<jussi01> Riddell: hrm, you need to rectify that.. :)
<Riddell> what needs meeting about?
 * jussi01 wants kubuntu membership...
<Riddell> oh aye
<jussi01> So I can actually vote in stuff where my ubuntu membership doesnt suffice
<Riddell> you can do that doodle.com thing if you want to kick it off
<jussi01> yeah, Might do that, does it just go to the devel list or?
<Riddell> yes
<seele> Riddell: yay you're back!
<Riddell> yay!
<seaLne> hmm didn't you used to be able to in lp set a bug status back to unconfirmed?
<seaLne> or is there another appropriate for "working again for me anyone else care to comment" status
<ryanakca> Riddell: Welcome back. Any last things you wanted done to the wiki theme (currently http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/ ) before I start prodding sysadmins?
<seaLne> ryanakca: that looks nice and clean
<Mamarok> Quote: "mobi-sheep> Props to KDE developers.  I now think all Ubuntu moms should use KDE instead of Gnome.  Much cleaner and easier on transition from Window-alike experience. :o
<Mamarok> from a Gnome user in #kubuntu...
<Tm_T> Mamarok: aye, always happy to hear we are doing something right
<Mamarok> well, I told im "not only for moms" :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: wiki theme looks great to me
<_Sime> Riddell: PyQt 4.5.2 is out and needs packaging / updating.
<e-jat> when will this bug 334122 get decide?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334122 in plasma-widget-network-manager "kubuntu jaunty plasmoid-network-manager can't use mobile broadband" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334122
<Riddell> _Sime: gotcha
<e-jat> Riddell: any comment for that bug
<Riddell> e-jat: it's not implemented in the network manager plasmoid
<Riddell> so no, it won't work I'm afraid
<e-jat> :( its mean plasmoid wont work with 3g usb modem ?
<e-jat> so need to use wvdial manually in kde ;(
<Riddell> or nm-applet
<ghostcube> btw what is this bug that causes x to crash in the rc candidate packages
<e-jat> Riddell: any other alternative ? or kde people working on it ..
<Riddell> ghostcube: KDM upgrade
<ghostcube> ah ok so just installing on tty ..
<ghostcube> is rc2 more useful than rc1
<ghostcube> :D
<Riddell> 4.3 has gained an impressive array of lanaguages
<Riddell> I wonder where Chhattisgarhi is from
<Mamarok> Riddell: India?
<Riddell> at last, I can use KDE in Luxembourgish!
<Quintasan> :D
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Were you the one who made the move to Kate's vim mode and wished that vim had tabs?
<Quintasan> ryanakca: looks like
<ryanakca> Quintasan: in vim, :tabnew blah, :tabclose, :tabprev, :tabnext, and 'gt' to switch between tabs quickly :)
<Quintasan> :O
<Riddell> dpm: ping
<Riddell> dpm: I'm going to upload new KDE langpacks today, is launchpad setup for all these new languages?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/NEW
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you know if the 3G stuff is planned for NM widget anytime soon?
<dpm> Riddell: are they for Karmic?
<Riddell> dpm: yes
<Riddell> ScottK: sometime after the basic work I think
<ScottK> Right.   That's probably sensible.  3G stuff is important for netbook though...
<dpm> Riddell: I'm checking
<jussi01> ScottK: I really hope it gets done for karmic. if we can have similar to the gnome setup, with the mobiledb included that would be awesome
<Riddell> what's mobiledb?
<ScottK> IIRC it's a list of mobile providers so you can automagically connect via 3g since all the particulars for your provider are already in the system.
<ScottK> Any packaging ninjas looking for work, I'd like to get http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/netbook/ into a PPA as soon as we can ....
<dpm> Riddell: I've double-checked it with danilo: it should be ok to import all new languages into LP. Just a few extra notes -> http://pastebin.com/m63c9a55
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: did we need some kdelibs modifications for the netbook stuff?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not sure.
<jussi01> !info mobile-broadband-provider-info | Riddell
<ubottu> Riddell: mobile-broadband-provider-info (source: mobile-broadband-provider-info): database of mobile broadband service providers. In component main, is extra. Version 20090309-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We can ask MoRpHeUs in #kubuntu-netbooks.
<Quintasan> ScottK: How I should name the package?
<ScottK> Quintasan: --> #kubuntu-netbook
<ScottK> Quintasan: MoRpHeUs is one of the upstream developers for plasma-netbook.
 * Quintasan nods
<seele> why are my kernel updates always blocked in kpackagekit?
<seele> every single time.. *grrr*
<jussi01> seele: Ive wondered that also. maybe they need a dist upgrade, and not just an upgrade like kpackagekit does? (speculation on a few points there... but yeah)
<e-jat> jussi01: i think need to dist upgrade ...
<seele> apt-get upgrade doesnt work
<seele> i have to apt-get install linux-image-generic and -headers by hand
<seele> er, individually
<ScottK> seele: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ScottK> This is yet another reason kpackagekit is totally unsuitable.
<seele> as opposed to what? broken adept2?
<ScottK> seele: Adept 2 was the KDE3 one.  Adept 3 was incomplete, but substantially less so than KPackageKit.
 * seele throws up her arms
<ScottK> seele: The problem is kpackagekit was designed for rpm and just doesn't have concepts for many important Debian package management functions.
<seele> how was i suppsoed to know kpackagekit was incomplete? that's what technical people are for!
<jjesse> i never use kpackagekit, i always use apt
 * ScottK wasn't at that UDS ....
<ScottK> seele: We've crossed the bridge now, so we need to push on.
 * seele wants to go back to bed
<ryanakca> Riddell: How does the kubuntunew theme on http://wiki.kubuntu.org look ? You may need to clear your cache to get the most recent version.
<ryanakca> (in other words, lamont and I are wondering if we can set it as the default theme)
<Riddell> ryanakca: looks good to me
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<e-jat> ryanakca: gj to the kubuntu wiki team
<wincide> hi, hola, do someone know any debugger instead of gdb ??? i cannot trace some core files ...
<nhandler> ryanakca: It might just be me, but it looks like you have a little overlap with the bar at the top and the search buttons. Could we maybe leave a bigger gap at the top of the page (above the white content section) so that the bar has room?
<ulysses__> hello
<ulysses__> i've installed kubuntu from the daily iso, and there isn't windows in the grub, it's a bug?
<ScottK> Riddell: Currently there is a note in the Kubuntu desktop seed that kleopatra  "doesn't currently install".  It does and works very good (a real improvement from KDE3 kleopatra).  I think it would be good to provide this as it also does general gpg key management stuff very well now.
<Riddell> go for it ScottK
<ScottK> OK.  Doing.
<javi_> ryanakca: can you try to refocus a bit the kubuntu logo? it seems a little blurry to me
<Riddell> it's always been blurry has that version
<javi_> ah, didn't knew :D
<kwwii> if it is from the usplash or the old kdm it has a blur around it in the svg ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: Seeds changed so kleopatra ought to show up on component mismatches.
<javi_> ryanakca: in firefox 3.0.11 #showbar is moved down when #editbar is shown
<javi_> ryanakca: and there is a lot of empty space on top where you may consider to add a navigation menu like kubuntu's main page
<javi_> besides that, the theme is pretty cool
<javi_> oh and the favicon is missing :D
<kwwii> hrm, has anyone else had problems with network in karmic?
<kwwii> ahhh, yes...the bugs say they have
<rgreening> kwwii: hey.
<rgreening> kwwii: any luck in the usb-creator-kde icon?
<rgreening> :)
<kwwii> rgreening: oops, forgot all about it to be honest
<kwwii> sorry
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> are we going to do a kmenu icon?
<kwwii> I'll try to finish it up asap, although I am in london atm ...the files are on my computer at home
<rgreening> hehe
<kwwii> well, that is a good question
 * rgreening likes the idea
<kwwii> it seems that upstream wants distros to brand their kde
<kwwii> quite a few people like the idea...but historically we did not brand that icon for a reason :p
<rgreening> kwwii: right click the kmenu. theres a setting to change the icon.
<rgreening> so, it seems like upspream has it ready for branding.
<ScottK> kwwii: Well I kind of agree, but if we can get a Kubuntuized one that still carries the upstream flavor, I think it's OK.
<Riddell> upstream has the label inside the k-menu for distros to brand, they don't paticuarly want distros to brand the k-menu icon itself
<rgreening> so, I'm ok with it. Riddell?
<rgreening> Riddell: then why add the option to change the kmenu icon
<Riddell> KDE likes options
<rgreening> I think they don't mind changing the icon
<rgreening> they want it to be distinct though, not the kde gears.
<rgreening> other than that, it would seem ok...
 * rgreening thinks, if you don't want someone to change something, you don't add an option to do so.
<rgreening> :P
<kwwii> I suggest we just make it all green
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> oh wait, that color is taken
<rgreening> I big kiwii
<rgreening> lol
<jjesse> hannah montana colors :)
<smarter> Some update on the kwallet-support-in-arora stuff: An effort to create a fd.o spec for keyrings(called "Secrets") from KWallet and Gnome-Keyring developers was just brought back to life. I read the spec, and posted a proposal for "secrets"-handling in Web Browsers, we'll see where that goes
<smarter> The spec: http://www.gnome.org/~stefw/secrets/html/ The mailing-list: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/authentication/ My proposal: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/authentication/2009-July/000025.html
<rgreening> kool
<smarter> I feel like I've done enough work for today :P
 * smarter goes read some mangas
<seele> smarter: what do you follow?
 * seele has been reading bleach and naruto lately
<smarter> A friend of mine brought me some Full Metal Alchemist recently, so I'm reading that
<seele> onemanga.com
<seele> don't buy manga, fansubs are better translations and imports are overpriced
<agateau> Riddell: I have patchsets for kdelibs and kdebase to implement support for fd.o notification spec
<smarter> nice
<smarter> but I still like reading on paper :)
<seele> hehe
<agateau> Riddell: the best way for me to get them packaged is to create a bzr branch for them, right?
<seele> i read so much manga that i tend to read western comics backwards
<smarter> :D
<Riddell> smarter: where does arora keep its bookmarks?
<Riddell> agateau: yes branch our packaging
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<Riddell> put in debian/patches edit debian/patches/series  run dch -i
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu
<ScottK> agateau and Riddell: I would like to wait for us to upload until after it's accepted in KDE trunk.
<smarter> Riddell: ~/.local/share/data/Arora/bookmarks.xbel
<agateau> ScottK: sure
<agateau> ScottK: I announced the patches on kde-core-devel, saying they had already been reviewed at GCDS and would be committed tomorrow unless someone objects
<ScottK> agateau: I saw that.
 * ScottK didn't see objection yet, so it seems good.
<agateau> ScottK: given my (lack of) bandwidth, starting to create the package right now is a good idea anyway
<ScottK> agateau: Sure thing.  You can even push the branch.  We just don't merge/upload until after you commit to kde svn.
<agateau> ScottK: oh ok
<Riddell> smarter: do you know if our debian/patches/kubuntu_01_google_lucky.diff patch got merged into arora?
<smarter> didn't even know we had that patch :p
<smarter> I know google lucky was added to the default search engine list recently
<agateau> ScottK: Riddell: Is it supposed to work if i put the debian/ dirs I got from bzr inside a KDE4.3 upstream checkout?
<Riddell> agateau: yes, then run `debuild` to build it
<Riddell> although it'll break if any installed files have been removed since the last package version
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks, I guess I have to put the debian/ dirs in subdirs for kdebase
<Riddell> also kdebase-workspace is weird because it's split differently from upstream svn
 * agateau needs to patch kdebase-workspace and kdebase-runtime
<smarter> Riddell: the "search with $engine if the url doesn't seem to exist" isn't in arora yet
<smarter> new Arora release in a few days by the way.
<Riddell> agateau: yes in the subdirs it is
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> smarter: should it be in do you know?
<smarter> haven't tested recently(I've some problems with QtWebKit) but I don't think so
 * seele pokes everyone with the papercuts email she sent last night
<seele> any volunteers?
<seele> *poke* *poke*
 * agateau pretends he did not feel any poke
<agateau> :)
<maco> papercuts email?
<seele> to kubuntu-devel
<seele> listing papercuts and looking for volunteers to fix them
<seele> Nightrose: what is the purpose of community.kde.org? for projects or for users?
<_Sime> does fixing the non-standard plasmoid resizing in plasma count as a papercut?
<seele> if it improves the user experience, probably
<seele> i think there was one that fixed a clipped dialog
<ScottK> With any luck I'll be pushing a git snapshot of quassel to my PPA soonish.
<_Sime> seele: I've been dying to ask this for a while. You're an expert. What is your opinion about the weird resizing for plasmoids?
<seele> _Sime: if i could code, i would do it a different way. but since i don't code, i usually keep my comments to myself when it comes to plasma
 * seele has been repeatedly asked "Show me the code" when they know very well what her role in development is
<maco> you mean the "must maintain aspect ratio" thing?
<maco> for the desktop folder view thingy...i dont think it makes sense
<seele> just the silly way you have to click on the square to resize anything, etc.
<seele> maybe there is a technical reason why you can't use edge resizers like in kwin
<_Sime> I think that the devs need to better appreciate what your role in development is.
 * seele shrugs
<_Sime> I mean. You *are* an expert on this.
<maco> hehe its like how you can only resize windows on osx from bottom right
<seele> its just a few devs in particular. there are hundreds of other developers i can work with just fine
<maco> except that its like holding shift down at the same time >< (no idea if shift does that in osx,but think of shift when resizing images in OOo writer)
<seele> i can't please everyone and i'm not going to waste my time fighting
<seele> maco: shift for maintaining aspect ratio you mean?
<maco> yes
<_Sime> I've read enough Interaction books (About Face is great) to know when to shut up and be a coder. ;)
<rgreening> _Sime: did pyqt get updated?
<_Sime> rgreening: yes, 4.5.2 is out and awaiting packaging.
<_Sime> rgreening: I guess
<rgreening> ah... JontheEchidna, feel like updating pyqt?
<_Sime> seele: there is no techical reason for not doing it.
 * JontheEchidna has a few things he needs to do
<Nightrose> seele: for projects - but I am still waiting for some things from danimo before properly introducing it
<Nightrose> will do so as soon as he's back from vacation
<Nightrose> seele: what do you need it for?
 * ScottK thinks rgreening should do it to get over his embarassment at not getting evand to upload usb-creator yet.
<ScottK> ;-)
 * rgreening thinks he's busy learning KVM, OpenAIS, dbrd, ocfs2, etc...
<Riddell> _Sime, JontheEchidna, rgreening: I have pyqt compiling away here now
<rgreening> Riddell: awesome........
 * rgreening is off the hook
<rgreening> ;>
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> :3
<_Sime> Riddell: did you have fun out on the water?
<Riddell> I also have 92 language packs(!)
<Riddell> _Sime: mostly I was in the water :)
<Riddell> being a course in rescues
 * JontheEchidna thinks he knows who will be the top uploader for karmic^
<maco> youre a lifeguard?
<Riddell> maco: canoeist
<maco> doesnt your kilt kinda tangle you up?
<JontheEchidna> is Ubuntu top uploadersamic yet?
<JontheEchidna> blah, X dropped a crapton of key events
<JontheEchidna> is Ubuntu top uploaders up for kamic yet?
<maco> X is *constantly* missing key events for me
<Riddell> maco: :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not last I checked.
<seele> Nightrose: someone is telling me that the Usability site should be hosted on community.kde.org instead of techbase.kde.org
<seele> which i think is inappropriate.. usability is for developers and all of the projects are on techbase
 * ScottK thinks that sounds right.
<maco> its not the users that need to be taught about it
<maco> well...except the users like me who go "what? whats wrong with a window manager written in and configured in pure haskell?"
<maco> but i keep drifting further away from normal-user all the time, so....
<Nightrose> seele: well the plan is to move all projects stuff (including developer related things) away from techbase
<Nightrose> so basically everything under /porjects
<Nightrose> *projects
<seele> oh
<Nightrose> but it's a little premature just yet
<seele> so would the HIG stay at techbase but all of the other usability stuff be at community?
<Nightrose> as i said i need to discuss a few more things with danimo
 * seele is confused
<Nightrose> techbase will be our outside facing dev docu
<Nightrose> so for 3rd party developers and so on
<Nightrose> community.kde.org will be a playground for techbase and a place for the community to organise things
<Nightrose> like store meeting minutes
<Nightrose> plan events
<Nightrose> there will be a better explanation once everything is set up
<Nightrose> so for now continue to use techbase
<Nightrose> we'll take care of the moving of /Projects when danimo is back
<Nightrose> and tell whoever told you to use community.kde.org that it is not ready just yet
<Nightrose> and yea there is no plan to move the usability team out of development stuff :)
<seele> well i asked to redirect usability.kde.org to techbase and they said to use community
<seele> so i was confused
<Nightrose> ahh ok
<Nightrose> yea it's a little early for that
<Nightrose> but hopefully in a few days
<ryanakca> Why does akonadi-server depend on mysql-server-core-5.0 instead of mysql-server-core-5.0 | mysql-server-core-5.1 ?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Because 5.0 is in Main and if you allow both very confusing things can happen.
<ryanakca> Ah :)
<ScottK> maco: I'm working on quassel stuff again.  Did you ever give your patch about action persistence to Sput?
<maco> patch?
<maco> what i gave you was a backport from what sput's got in quassel
<maco> in trunk that wasnt in jaunty
<maco> though...i forget what it did now
<maco> ScottK, ^
 * apachelogger hugs rickspencer3 and sends over a whole container with cookies
<rickspencer3> apach
<rickspencer3> hi
<apachelogger> hullos
<rickspencer3> apachelogger: what happened to hsitter?
<apachelogger> bzr revert ;-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<apachelogger> apparently people didn't like it
<rickspencer3> so I take it your friends made it back from Desktop Summit?
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: yus, worked out very well :)
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> too bad you couldn't make it to DS, though
<rickspencer3> was fun
<ScottK> maco: OK.  Well if it was just a backport from trunk, then I guess I won't worry about it for Karmic.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: so I have been told, I suppose attending this kind of stuff should be easier once I am a student
<ScottK> apachelogger: That or after Canonical starts sponsoring community people to such things.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<maco> ScottK, i think what i gave you was to fix parsing of notifications. it was a cherrypick from trunk because was broken in jaunty
<apachelogger> or do more upstream contirbution and get sponsored by KDE ;-)
<ScottK> yeah
<ScottK> maco: OK.  It seems to work here, but I've lost track of what version I have installed.
<seaLne> did anyone else have problems installing updates today? i used kpackagekit to do the upgrade and it never gave any warnings when i came back to it it looked finished so after doing somethings i rebooted and couldn't login to kde, from console i apt-get -f install and noticed it continuing to install upstart which had been one of teh packages to be upgraded, struggling to think of anymore details that could actually make abug report out of it
<Quintasan> umm anyone here uses samba default config? I need values for Workgroup, NetBIOS name and the server name fields
<maco> Quintasan, wouldnt that be someting to ask your net admin?
<Quintasan> maco: I'm my net admin :P I'm trying to figure why my shares suddenly disappeared from windows computer and I cant access them
<maco> oh
<Quintasan> last thing I did was changing the NetBIOS name and Workgroup
<Quintasan> s/Workgroup/Server\ name/
<maco> maybe you changed them to not-what-your-win-machine-uses?
<maco> by the way, have you heard of etckeeper?
<maco> could prevent future situations like this
<Quintasan> Workgroup is okay, server name looks good, dunno but NetBIOS
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> let me get it first :P
<maco> version control for /etc
<maco> so when you do things like this, you hit the big red undo button
 * ScottK actually got the kpackagekit notification today.
<maco> (note: big red undo button sold separately. git & bzr revert are included however)
<ScottK> That almost never happens.
<Quintasan> maco: if etckeeper is red button then it looks like I smashed whole control panel :P
 * Quintasan never got notfication from packagekit
<Quintasan> That's why I want shaman 2 in kamic :P
<maco> i sometimes get kpackagekit notifications
<maco> or rather, see the icon for it, then switch to desktop 9 and click where the tray says i have notifications waiting
<maco> i have no idea why notifications only show on desktop 9
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> what?
<Quintasan> you have 9 desktops?
<maco> yes
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> maybe I should give it a try
<Quintasan> I keep all windows on one desktop :O
<ScottK> NCommander: So 10 hours isn't enough, what now? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4.5.2-0ubuntu1/+build/1097116/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.qt4-x11_4.5.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> ScottK, well, it seems we're dealing with a possible red-hearing
<NCommander> ScottK, (w.r.t. to lzma, I'm currently running a few more test builds to work on it)
<NCommander> ScottK, this is one of my priorities
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> as a last option we can always turn off lzma if arch is arm
<DreadKnight> great. latest updates broke my install
<seele> who was asking about a kubuntu meeting earlier this morning?
<maco> seele, yikes
<seele> maco: ?
<maco> you havent gotten the email yet?
 * seele checks
 * DreadKnight *cough* latest updates broke my install
<seele> hmm
 * seele has some words
<maco> i don't have the impression that you fully appreciate the effects of the function whose naming you are trying to change. let me propose a few alternatives: shoot down, blow away, nuke. or maybe you prefer references to forceful termination of life? how about kill, slay, snuff? or maybe let's just stay with abort, how would that be?
<maco> ^^^ what he said
<maco> (quassel just ate my cpu)
<seele> yeah, i see that
<ScottK> DreadKnight: We feel your pain, but without specifics it's really hard to  comment.
<ScottK> NCommander: Looks like my Quassel test builds are hung up in the PPA buildds.  Any chance you could pry them loose?
<DreadKnight> toshiba m400 portege... intel gma 945... after pc boots, i get only a black screen with an underscore in the upper left corner scottK
<ScottK> DreadKnight: What about if you use the previous kernel?
<DreadKnight> i tried many kernels
<DreadKnight> same results
<ScottK> DreadKnight: OK.  How about nomodeset in your boot options?
<DreadKnight> hm
<DreadKnight> lemme see about that..
<DreadKnight> scottK im at grub, how do i do that exactly?
<DreadKnight> (just to make sure i do things properly)
<ScottK> DreadKnight: in the kernel boot parameters add nomodeset at the end of the line.
<ScottK> DreadKnight: Like kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-13-generic root=UUID=55f34c0a-694c-4a95-94c4-6a1f80d6c2f0 ro quiet splash nomodeset
<DreadKnight> mhm
<ScottK> I'm on Jaunty at the moment, so your will be slightly different.
<DreadKnight> no worries, i get the idea.. let's see now.
<DreadKnight> yey
<DreadKnight> sort of
<DreadKnight> i get X at least
<ScottK> DreadKnight: Progress.
<DreadKnight> "welcome to localhost.localdomain"
<DreadKnight> when i try to boot, i get back to x
<ScottK> It's not a KDE specific issue then, so #ubuntu+1 is probably your best bet for further support.
<DreadKnight> im on the latest kernel, which had issues with my video card
<DreadKnight> mhm
<ScottK> Not much we can help with on that here.  There is also #ubuntu-x
<DreadKnight> thanks scottK :)
<DreadKnight> bah... *flips a coin... mint or sabayon..*
<ScottK> maco: I'd write back "Thanks for suggesting alternatives, but exit seems best".
<maco> ScottK, seele just started yelling at him in #kde-devel then people started debating what phrasing would be best and should there be explanatory text that youll lose your unsaved work etc.
<ScottK> maco: OK.
<ScottK> NCommander: Dunno if you fixed my PPA problem (if you did thanks), but the build finally finished.
<ScottK> New quassel installing.  Brb if it goes well.
<maco> :( there are no icons in OOo
<maco> its all text
<maco> i cant find the "new slide button"
<ScottK> OK.  Ther world didn't immediately esplode.
<ScottK> Ther/The
<ScottK> seele: Current quassel git snapshot in my PPA for Jaunty and Karmic.
<ScottK> At least if you're on i386.  amd64 isn't built yet.
<maco> argh the images to show what slide layout youre going for are gone -_-
<JontheEchidna> We're gonna get bug 400,000 in a few hours
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400 in ttf-larabie "ttf-larabie-* packages do not contain any fonts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 0 could not be found
<JontheEchidna> or maybe minutes
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-16
<ScottK> Anyone have a Kubuntu desktop live cd download from the last few days?
<JontheEchidna> Wish I did. Downloading the alpha2 cd yesterday and then upgrading was a bad idea bandwidth-wise
<shtylman> ScottK: new kernel...again same problems :)
<shtylman> and yes...I have a live cd for 64bit
<shtylman> for a few days ago
<ScottK> If you can boot it would you please check if the background after you first boot is Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<ScottK> The screen where it asks you if you want to install, try withoug make changes to your computer, etc.
<ScottK> shtylman: Did you check to make sure appropriate bugs are filed?
<shtylman> ScottK: as best as I could..
<ScottK> OK.  That's all one can do.
<shtylman> ScottK: the screen says kubuntu
<ScottK> shtylman: Thanks.  The netbook one currently has Ubuntu so that helps narrow it down.
<shtylman> k
<DaskreeCH_> What's the purpose of the KDE forums?
<ryanakca> Where should I file bugs for akonadi-server 1.1.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1 ? I get http://pastebin.ca/1496959 when trying to start it...
<Riddell> yarrr, I tracked down the kdm dying problem
<ryanakca> Also, I'm packaging http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Facebook?content=106752 ... should I manually copy the files or should I use plasmapkg to install the plasmoid?
<ryanakca> Riddell: On upgrades? Hurray, what was it?
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219715/
<Riddell> "Add debhelper token to maintainer scripts"  filling in lintian reported problems maybe?
<ryanakca> Heh :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: I don't know about your akonadi issue though, it's running ok here on jaunty
<neversfelde> bug 398516 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398516 in plasma-widget-fancytasks "new upstream version available (0.9)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398516
<ryanakca> Hurray, the new wiki theme is now default!
<neversfelde> ryanakca: cool
<Riddell> ryanakca: yay!  thanks for that
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I wanted to report a bug about it a few days ago, but forget
<neversfelde> I can't use the table of contents on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete/
<neversfelde> is it a known bug?
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Never too late :)
<neversfelde> some links seem to work, some not
<ScottK> Riddell: Congratualtions on sorting the KDM bug.
<ryanakca> neversfelde: I thought I had fixed that, *checks the bug reports*
<ryanakca> Ah, found out, I fixed it for h2, but not for h1... I'll get it fixed locally and prod ASAP
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Does this appear to be fixed? http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/test
<Riddell> new KDM uploaded to karmic and kubuntu-backports jaunty
<Riddell> new k-d-s uploaded too
<neversfelde> ryanakca: looks good
<Riddell> neversfelde: where's the .orig and .dsc for that fancytasks?
<neversfelde> Riddell: I attched it to the bug
 * ryanakca points to his plasma package question half a screen up
<ryanakca> As for the "Text on wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu should be replaced with something interesting." part of the KubuntuKarmicWebsite spec, any idea what that would be?
<ScottK> ryanakca: No specific ideas, but you might troll #kubuntu and ask what they'd be interested in.
<Riddell> ryanakca: look, you made the news! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue151
<Riddell> neversfelde: I see it now
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hurray! :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: I uploaded them 3 min ago, so you can't have seen them before :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: up it goes
<kwwii> sebas: still looking for help with the network manager icons?
<sebas> kwwii: definitely do, yes
<kwwii> sebas: cool, I am in london atm, but I will home tomorrow...let'S chat more about it then
<neversfelde> Riddell: thank you
<sebas> kwwii: fine :)
<kwwii> but before I do that I need to finish the usb-creator icon :p
<sebas> I'll probably have some night hours in the weekend to work on it, so we can see it integrated quickly
<sebas> just ping me when you need something, or feedback or ...
<sebas> backrubs :)
<kwwii> cool, I was expecting to do it on the nightshift as well ;)
<kwwii> hehe, will do
<gnomefreak> is there any plans to update kde for intrepid to 4.2.2? or even something that would be thought about? im thinking the package is huge and lot of depends updates needed
 * ryanakca wonders why things always break when they go onto Canonical webservers :)
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: because they are unsupported maybe
<ryanakca> Riddell: Fixed the akonadi-server issue, AppArmor is causing it and 'sudo aa-complain mysqld-akonadi' fixes it.
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> that sounds like something that shouldn't need fixing
<Riddell> gnomefreak: we've never done updates for anything other than the current stable release, it's far too much work
<gnomefreak> Riddell: thats what i told him. most of time DE's are way too much work to backport/update and dangerous on stable systems anyway
<Riddell> kwwii: there's a NM applet in the works, you may want to ask wstephenson if that needs artwork
<kwwii> Riddell: will do, thanks
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 997763
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=997763&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 997763 | This almost fix the performance issue when zooming out on plasma-desktop. We don't need to call prepareGeometryChange if the ...
<JontheEchidna> sweet
<JontheEchidna> I believe that the new intel drivers make my 5 year old embedded intel chip work better than my 4 year old nvidia card irt linux
<JontheEchidna> plus KMS is sweet
<davmor2> Riddell: I've got this afternoon off now so I'm going to take a quick test ride of kubuntu.  Is there anything new that you would like to see get some special attention?
<JontheEchidna> and my intel card didn't used to be able to do 3D with linux
<Riddell> davmor2: are the new default plasma applets doing something sensible.  is the arora web browser set as default and working sensibly
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: new intel driver?
<JontheEchidna> all this fancy uxa stuff and kms or whatever
<Riddell> davmor2: you could also test the kubuntu netbook images if you have time to spare
<Riddell> ScottK was saying there's an issue with the background being ubuntu in them (which I don't understand, KDE wouldn't use the ubuntu background)
<davmor2> I don't think I want kubuntu on my netbook ;) I wonder if Sue would notice :)
<Riddell> can just try the live system?
<Riddell> and it might remind Sue to finish that jumper she said she was doing for me :)
<davmor2> Riddell: I know I'm only teasing :)
<davmor2> Riddell: We've only just been able to go across and get the background wool.  I think she is going to start them next :)
<jjesse> morning
<davmor2> Riddell: is the netbook image on cdimages somewhere?
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/20090716/
<jjesse> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/
<davmor2> Yeah just found it :)
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, shouldn't that be kubuntu-netbook-remix?
<jjesse> is it a remix?  or is it more like ubuntu netbook?
<jjesse> what makes somethng a "remix"
 * vorian likes kubuntu-netbook
<Riddell> remix means it uses packages from universe and isn't on its own supported by canonical
<vorian> ah
<Riddell> ubuntu-netbook-remix is a remix
<vorian> then I hate it
<jjesse> ah i didn't know
<vorian> :P
<maco> davmor2, i told james_w this at UDS...every time i hear a brit say "jumper" i get confused. jumper = little girl dress (like a pinafore) in the US
<davmor2> Riddell: is there any reason why on the live desktop I get a random authentication dialogue?
<Riddell> davmor2: that shouldn't happen.  it could be the social desktop plasmoid
<davmor2> maco: it's just the way the yanks pervert the English Language :)
<Riddell> every time I hear a US person talk about a "fanny pack" I get scared
<maco> haha
<maco> yeah first time i was over your direction i was told to call it a bumbag
<jjesse> fanny packs are scary
<jjesse> my mother in law used to wear one all the time
<maco> they do look silly
<maco> but its a bit harder to grab and run away with than a purse is
<davmor2> Riddell: dialog reads, You need to supply a username and a password to access this site.   (Site: your valid user account or api key as api.opendesktop.org)
<Riddell> davmor2: that'll be the social desktop thingy.  guess I need to fix that
<jjesse> that is a plasmoid
<jjesse> i don't understand the point behind it yet
<maco> it shows your kde-look.org frieds
<maco> *friends
<maco> and people who are "nearby" but holy jesus it shows people in my *parents* city as "nearby" me
<davmor2> maco: What really worried me was hearing usa tv show say "I'll kick her fanny out of here"
<maco> thats about 500km!
<maco> davmor2, ah, yeah...fanny in US = bum
<jjesse> hrmm i have no "friends" on kde-look.org
<davmor2> maco: I know I figured that one out after picking myself up off the floor :)
<maco> and we dont have silly words like plimsole
<maco> *giggle*
<davmor2> maco: no you call it a thong
<maco> czajkowski said plimsoles were like tennis shoes
<maco> and that only old people say it
<davmor2> Ah yeah true
<maco> as to thong sandals...well...my dad's generation calls them thongs. my generation decided a thong was underwear and renamed thongs to flip flops
<jjesse> english is a funny language
<davmor2> Riddell: if arora is being promoted as the browser to use why is it not in favourites?
<maco> that resulted in some confusion once when his sandal broke and he went to buy a new pair...
<Riddell> davmor2: it should be (although a change for that was also uploaded today so maybe it'll get fixed for tomorrow)
<davmor2> Riddell: ah okay np's then :)
<davmor2> Riddell: the address bar is smaller than the circle with a cross in.  Which looks quite poorly designed.
<agateau> Riddell: I am in the process of integrating my notification patches in kdelibs and kdebase-*...
<agateau> Riddell: should i keep the patches separate or should I just create one patch per package?
<agateau> ScottK: you probably have an opinion on this ^ as well
<davmor2> ScottK, Riddell:  Shouldn't it be a kubuntu logo on the startup screen on KNR.  Currently you select a language a you see the Ubuntu name and logo with the try Kubuntu Netbook as the top option
<davmor2> ScottK, Riddell: Do you really want me to test netbook ;).  The Ublog plasmoid is covering the social plasmoid.  The clock is cut off and so is the date I'll tell you more when I get back
<adiroiban> hi, just a short questions. Since we have language-pack-kde-CC, do we still need kde-l10n-CC packages?
<Riddell> adiroiban: kde-l10n-xx contains the documentation
<Riddell> so language-support-xx should depend on it I think
<Riddell> agateau: whatever is easiest to maintain
<adiroiban> should we enable translations of po/desktop_kde-l10n-CC.pot in Launchpad ?
<adiroiban> I don't know how exactly that .pot file is used in KDE
<agateau> Riddell: if I go the individual patch way, you will have 9 patches for kdebase, but they won't match exactly with svn because I have to split them
<agateau> (because they touch both workspace and runtime)
<Riddell> agateau: that's fine
<Riddell> adiroiban: where is that file?
<agateau> Riddell: another question, do you packagers use bzr builddeb? I just tried to and gave up before throwing my laptop through the window
<adiroiban> as far as I know, in each kde-l10n-CC package since Karmic
<agateau> Riddell: I even tried reading the doc :)
<adiroiban> I can not find it in Jaunty packages
<agateau> Riddell: I think I will end up with splitting the patches and mailing them to you instead
<Riddell> agateau: I do for building source packages (bzr-buildpackage -S)  for editing packages I tend to just cp -r the debian/ directory into sources (there are bzr-buildpackage commands to do it but I keep forgetting them)
<agateau> Riddell: bzr-buildpackage == bzr builddeb ?
<Riddell> agateau: yes, it got renamed
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> Riddell: and once you are happy with your changes in your copied debian/ dir, you copy them back to the bzr dir, that's it?
<Riddell> some bzr-buildpackage commands you can run through bzr-buildpackage, others you need to run through bzr, which is confusing
<Riddell> agateau: right
<agateau> Riddell: This method feels simpler, will do it this way
<Riddell> adiroiban: I don't see it in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-fr/4:4.2.96-0ubuntu1/+build/1120481/+files/kde-l10n-fr_4.2.96-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<adiroiban> Riddell: true, I got those notification from Launchpad for some packages updated 12 hours ago
<adiroiban> and those templates are in the LP approval queue: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+imports?field.filter_extension=pot&field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&start=0&batch=50
<adiroiban> maybe it was a glitch, for now, I will delete them from the queue. If they will come back I will do further investigations
<Riddell> adiroiban: oh I see where that's from
<Riddell> those aren't needed
<Riddell> I'll ponder about how to stop them being created
<adiroiban> ok. thanks!
<adiroiban> they should be for messages/entry.desktop
<adiroiban> then I will block them
<adiroiban> and If in the future you will want to see them in LP Translations, please ping me , David or  Arne
<dpm> adiroiban: Riddell, on the question whether kde-l10n-xx packages are needed, don't they also contain all the PO files - so they are needed?
<dpm> are the translations not stripped from them and put in the language-pack-kde-xx packages?
<adiroiban> yes, kdel-l10n-xx contains the upstream po files
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: debian's removed kpar2 and kde-icons-crystalproject from their archives for dead upstream/low popularity/being orphaned, could you remove those for Ubuntu please?
<adiroiban> Riddell: let me check the binary packages
<Riddell> dpm: yes the source packages are certainly needed, but many of the binary packages end up empty if that translation has no docs
<dpm> right
<adiroiban> Riddell: there are no MO files in the kde-l10n-CC
<adiroiban> but
<adiroiban> installing kde-l10n-CC
<Riddell> launchpad eats all .mo files
<adiroiban> will also install the language-pack-kde*
<dpm> adiroiban: yes, but if I understand it correctly, you still need the kde-l10n-xx binary packages for those languages including documentation, which is not imported into LP
<adiroiban> all the .mo files are in language-pack-kde-CC-base
<adiroiban> dpm: true :)
<Riddell> dpm: you said LP doesn't know the plural forms for some languages, but aren't they in the .po files?
<dpm> Riddell: yes, they should be, but they will have to be set up manually in LP. I don't think it will stop them from being used correctly in the distro, but lat me check with danilo
<ryanakca> Riddell: Since the table of contents refuses to cooperate on the canonical servers, mind if I unset kubuntu-new as default theme?
<adiroiban> Riddell: i think that LP ignore the plural form defined in each .po file, and only uses it's general plural form, used for that language in all Launchapd templates (for distros and projects)
<dpm> Riddell: adiroiban: just asked danilo on #launchpad if you want to follow the discussion
<Riddell> ryanakca: table of contents?
<davmor2> Riddell: is there a known issue with connecting to wireless networks?
<davmor2> Riddell: can't connect to wpa,wep or open from netbook live
<Riddell> davmor2: possibly
<davmor2> I'm about to plug a cable in
<ryanakca> Riddell: Broken on, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Complete/ , works on https://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/test ... Sysadmins have no clue why.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: removed
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's broken about it?
<Riddell> the <h2> line goes through it on the wiki.kubuntu one and the fonts are slightly smaller
<ryanakca> Riddell: 1) Links don't work, the <p> is above them. 2) The header line goes through it.
<Riddell> hum, yes, only the first link works
<Riddell> surely there's a perfectly logical explanation
<ryanakca> Riddell: Has to be one. Should I try asking them to install it under a different name, *shrugs*, there might be old outdated stuff mixed in with the fixes...
<agateau> I am trying to build the kde4libs package, but cmake fails to detect Phonon
<agateau> am I the only one?
<Riddell> agateau: do you have libqt4-phonon-dev installed?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<agateau> I ran apt-get build-dep kde4libs and it installed nothing
<Riddell> agateau: are you on karmic or jaunty?
<agateau> Riddell: karmic
<Riddell> on jaunty you'll need libphonon-dev
<agateau> fresh from this morning
<agateau> Riddell: it's an update from jaunty, in case it changes something
<Riddell> agateau: you have /usr/include/phonon/phononnamespace.h
<Riddell> ?
<agateau> Riddell: no
<agateau> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/f71ea3187
<Riddell> agateau: what's that?
<Riddell> it's in /usr/include/qt4/phonon/phononnamespace.h now
<agateau> Riddell: it is the output of ls /usr/include/phonon
<Riddell> agateau: there shouldn't be a /usr/include/phonon now
<Riddell> so it's probably looking in that directory and failing because important files are missing
<Riddell> so question is why do you have that directory
<Riddell> agateau: dpkg -S /usr/include/phonon/AbstractAudioOutput  ?
<agateau> Just ran this :)
<agateau> it says it can't find it
<agateau> strange
<Riddell> you have phantom phonon files
<Riddell> agateau: I take it you do have  /usr/include/qt4/phonon/phononnamespace.h ?
<agateau> maybe I messed up and installed those myself
<agateau> Riddell: no :/
<agateau> Riddell: same content as /usr/include/phonon, maybe one is a symlink to the other
 * agateau checks
<Riddell> apt-cache policy libqt4-phonon-dev  ?
<Riddell> dpkg -L libqt4-phonon-dev  ?
<agateau> http://pastebin.com/f6242e8f9
<agateau> apt-cache policy ↑
<agateau> http://pastebin.com/f6242e8f9
<agateau> dpkg -L libqt4-phonon-dev ↑
<agateau> and /usr/include/qt4/phonon is a symlink to /usr/include/phono
<agateau> *phonon
<Riddell> it shouldn't be a symlink
<agateau> mmm the symlink is from march 18th
<agateau> that could be me
<Riddell> I'd be tempted to   rm -r /usr/include/phono /usr/include/qt4/phonon; apt-get install --reinstall libqt4-phonon-dev libqt4-phonon
 * agateau removes the symlink and reinstall the package
<davmor2> Riddell: on Kubuntu do you have 2 rival apps fighting for the right to use passwords?
<Riddell> davmor2: not that I know of
<davmor2> Riddell: everytime I'm typing in a password in KNR I get asked for it twice
<Riddell> davmor2: for network or something else?
<agateau> Riddell: looks much nicer now, thanks!
<davmor2> sftp:// access wifi etc
<davmor2> Riddell: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/knr.png
<seele> ouch
<Riddell> mmm, messy
<davmor2> Riddell: I did say :)  You also had the authentication request on top of that :)
<agateau> We did not use KPackageKit notifications on Jaunty, did we?
<davmor2> Riddell: out of curiosity is the "i" on the task bar meant to do something?
<agateau> davmor2: it's supposed to show/hide notifications
<agateau> and job progress info
<seele> didn't they change the icon in 4.3? or i guess not since most of you are using karmic
<davmor2> Oh yes
<davmor2> agateau: ta
<Riddell> rdieter: I think this is a fedora packaging issue?  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194373 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198632
<ubottu> KDE bug 194373 in general "KCModule doesn't work in systemsettings" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<rdieter> Riddell: I'll take a look
<agateau> Riddell: will we use KPackageKit notifications in Karmic?
<Riddell> agateau: yes, that's what's currently on
<Riddell> agateau: I find them far too full of text though
<agateau> ok
<agateau> I think mpt will find them far too full of buttons :/
<Riddell> it's the only place I know of where a button seems like a fair idea
<agateau> Riddell: I think some of them are a good idea, others are not
<agateau> for example the ones which ask for a system or session restart should be turned into dialogs imho
<davmor2> Riddell I just did the updates on Kubuntu install and now I have now tty7 1-6 and 8  don't think that's meant to happen :(
<agateau> Same for the Error one
<davmor2> should be a comma after 7
<davmor2> as in 1-6 and 8 work but no desktop on 7
<davmor2> I really should learn about punctuation
<Riddell> davmor2: did it kill X?
<davmor2> that's what I'm assuming but I don't know why
<Riddell> davmor2: what version of kdm got installed?
<davmor2> 4:4.2.96-0ubun is as much as I can read
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<agateau> Something interesting just arrived to http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<agateau> I was not aware we just took over ubuntu! :)
<agateau> mmm ignore me
<rgreening> any ideas on bug #400294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400294 in kdebase-workspace "Update of kdm kills active sessions" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400294
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> davmor2: I'm guessing this is bug I listed above then...
<davmor2> rgreening: that sounds like the one :)
<DaskreeCH> Did someone submit a bug about NM and NFS home directories ?
<dpm-afk> Riddell: I forgot. Just to keep you posted: I'll be preparing a list with the plural forms for those languages which haven't got it set up in LP and I'll send it to the LP translations guys tomorrow
<Riddell> rgreening: that should be fixed in the latest upload, testing appreciated
<Riddell> 4:4.2.96-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> I thought it was bug 372199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372199 in kdebase-workspace "package kdm 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372199
<neversfelde> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/bilbo needs reviewing, feature freeze is near :)
<DaskreeCH> Riddell: 27 and 29 in your GCDS pic are the friendly pardus guys ;0
<DaskreeCH> :-)
 * Gon ausente: Ausente por el momento
<Mamarok> Gon: please do not use automatic away messages
 * Gon de regreso.
<Mamarok> Gon: please don't use public away messages
<maco> hey guys, the documentation yelling at you that it cant find the files thing emmajane mentioned in her blog.... anything can be done about that? like installing docs by default?
<_Sime> will there be a PyQt 4.5 etc + bindings 4.3 packages for jaunty?
 * JontheEchidna tests new kdebase-workspace upgrade
<JontheEchidna> X died on that upgrade
<JontheEchidna> is the fix supposed to prevent future X deaths?
<JontheEchidna> like, does the new postinst script only take effect after it's installed?
<JontheEchidna> on a side note, tty1 in a sane resolution is sweet
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I'll reboot and do a kdm resinstall to test
<JontheEchidna> after upgrades, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm does not crash X
<JontheEchidna> I didn't try --reinstall before the fixer-update, but it did crash every time I upgraded kdm
<Trouble`> Yay \o/ Fingers crossed
<bdgraue_> if i am gone in a few minutes/seconds, the update crashed my kdm too ;)
<JontheEchidna> upgrading to the fixed packages will crash X
<JontheEchidna> I think it's supposed to fix all future updates
<JontheEchidna> or something like that
<DaskreeCH> How od you set tty res ?
<JontheEchidna> KMS does it automagically
<JontheEchidna> and I am happy <3
 * Trouble` waits for downloads to finish before applying updates
<ryanakca> DaskreeCH: What resolution do you want?
<DaskreeCH> I dunno I just never thought of messing with the res for that
<DaskreeCH> shift+pgup made it seem un needed
<ryanakca> DaskreeCH: Anyways, add "vga=XXX" to 'defoptions' in /boot/grub/menu.lst and run update-grub... XXX from http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<DaskreeCH> Alright
<ryanakca> DaskreeCH: Even better, once you do that, enable your framebuffer drivers and just live in your TTY, you have mutt, vi/emacs, mplayer for videos, fbi/fbgs for viewing images and PDF/PS files, cmus for music, w3m for web, you name it. Oh, and screen as a WM :)
<DaskreeCH> mplayer can run videos on the tty?
<Trouble`> Time to update!
<DaskreeCH> Has anyone discussed K-NM and logins across the wire?
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r3 plasma-netbook-nightly/debian/control: Add build-dep on kdebase-workspace-dev
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r4 plasma-netbook-nightly/plasma-netbook-nightly.rb: Fix changes file path
<ScottK> Riddell: Background issue for the netbook images is fixed (cjwatson merged my debian-cd branch ~8 hours ago).
<ScottK> Riddell: Actually remix is supposed to mean it uses packages from outside the archive (UNR Hardy did this).  The fact that it's still called UNR in Jaunty is a historical accident.  We aren't a remisx.
<ScottK> davmor2: The Ubuntu logo on the startup screen is fixed and should be OK in tomorrow's image.
<davmor2> ScottK: Cool I'll have another look tomorrow.  Did you get a look at the screenshot I took?
<ScottK> davmor2: I don't think I'm that far down my scrollback yet.
<ScottK> If you want to re-link it, that wouldn't be bad.
<davmor2> http://www.davmor2.co.uk/knr.png iirc
<davmor2> wifi is buggered too at the moment but that is probably a halsectomy issue that'll get resolved (hopefully) :)
<ScottK> davmor2: Looks a bit croweded, but generally OK.  Am I missing something?
<Riddell> DaskreeCH: people keep telling me it's the pardus guys but it's not any use without names
<davmor2> ScottK: the desklets are a bit of a mess.  The biggest issue I saw though are the clock and date and things get worse when you open things like amarok which drops another icon in there
<Riddell> ScottK: ok, not a main vs universe thing then
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<davmor2> ScottK: other than that it seems mostly usable.  I'd not done an install though as I need my netbook :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I have hopes to build KNE out of Main in any case (so far we do), but we'll see about that.
<ScottK> davmor2: The font sizes and such we plan to touch up (but haven't done so yet).
 * ScottK wonders where the heck is Tonio.
<DaskreeCH> Gockmen is 27
<DaskreeCH> Why does the Live Cd disable trackerd?
<ScottK> DaskreeCH: Why do you want live data indexed?
<ScottK> What's the point?
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r5 plasma-netbook-nightly/plasma-netbook-nightly.rb: Hardcode dput config name to kubuntu-netbook (dput is super undynamic)
<DaskreeCH> Why is it shipping with tracker then?
<ScottK> Because what gets shipped in live is also what gets installed.
<ScottK> By and large ...
<DaskreeCH> and we install trackerd by default?
<ScottK> I think so.
<DaskreeCH> I don't have it installed
<ScottK> Wait.
<DaskreeCH> Yeeeeah
<ScottK> I'm thinking of strigi.
<DaskreeCH> yeeeeeeaaaah
<maco> trackerd is in ubuntu, not kubuntu
<maco> is that not the case with live?
<ScottK> Shouldn't be.
<ScottK> Nevermind what I said as I was thinking about strigi.
<ScottK> Would someone please ping me.  I want to test something.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
 * Gon ausente: Ausente por el momento
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-17
 * Gon ausente: Ausente por el momento
<DaskreeCH> Is kopete Yahoo fix backported to KDE 4.2 /
<DaskreeCH> ?
<JontheEchidna> needs to be done, I haven't had time
<DaskreeCH> JontheEchidna: work around for people who are waiting? I've just been telling them to use meebo
<Mamarok> is Anthony Ash here?
<Mamarok> actually, Andrew Ash, sorry
<ryanakca> If we're short on space on the CDs, do we really need to ship 47.7MB of wallpapers? (assuming kdebase-workspace-wallpapers is installed by default)
<ryanakca> Also, for the "something interesting" for wiki.k.o/kubuntu/, maybe have a "Developper of the week" (small paragraph describing what they do, how long they've been using Kubuntu, why they like it, along with a small hackergotchi) and then something similar for a "User of the week" ?
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace-wallpapers is split out so that we don't include it on the CDs by default
<ryanakca> OK
<Riddell> although sometimes things change and it gets pulled back in, but I suspect we'd notice
<Riddell> interviews are always good, just needs someone doing them
<ryanakca> Riddell: *nod*. For the Developper of the week, send out a description of the paragraph (less than 100 words say, what they do, etc.) to the ML, we can get their picture from the planet, as for the user, same thing, except post in on the kubunutforums ?
<ryanakca> I don't think we want to place a huge interview on the /kubuntu/ page... but if we have at least a short blurb for our friendly dev, users might go "Hey, they don't look scary at all!" and want to contribute... of course, that's pushing it, but oh well :)
<jussi01> I can be user of the week first if you like? :D
<ryanakca> Anyways, I'm off to breakfast and then to work, I'll be back in a couple of hours
<ryanakca> jussi01: Sure, I'll ping you when I get to work...
<jussi01> ryanakca: ok. Im going out in ~4hours, so please before then.
<\sh> guys...I still have problems using KDE (jaunty) and dual head setup...the screen tool of kde detects two monitors (DVI-0 and DVI-1) but I can't set it up to have dual head...any solution to this?
<\sh> (ATI oss driver, no fglrx here)
<jussi01> \sh: have you manually tried xrandr ?
<jussi01> \sh: I have dualhead set up on my ati using the radeon hd driver, I had to use xrandr from the commandline tho
<milian> why is qt 4.5.2 not put into 9.04? I mean it's a dot release with bug fixes, no?
<milian> esp. the raster engine bugfixes...
<Riddell> stable release updates are for critical bugs only
<\sh> jussi01: yepp
<\sh> jussi01: doesn't work
<jussi01> \sh: bleh :/
<\sh> jussi01: could be https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/348332
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348332 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[RV250] Kubuntu: X Freezes with Radeon driver EXA/XAA Composite" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<\sh> hmm...that actually has nothing to do with dual head
<\sh> jussi01: I have an ATI X1300 ... with a dual monitor cable on it...xrandr tells me dvi-0 and dvi-1 which is correct..but it doesn't work
<jussi01> \sh: is that on a laptop?
<\sh> jussi01: desktop
<jussi01> curious.
<\sh> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<\sh> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300 Pro] (Secondary)
<jussi01> \sh: does it have hdmi on it?
<\sh> jussi01: and regarding ATI it's already legacy and not supported
<\sh> jussi01: nope..only dmi
<\sh> sorry...dvi
<\sh> the cable does the separation of the screens...special cable of ati
<jussi01> ahh
<ryanakca> jussi01: http://pastebin.ca/1498136
<jussi01> ryanakca: looking
<ryanakca> Riddell: The {Dev, User} of the week, it can go on wiki.k.o/kubuntu/ and on www.kubuntu.org's front page once I get it sorted out?
<Riddell> sure
<ryanakca> Lovely. I'll get that announcement / call for submissions mailed off to kubuntu-devel in a few minutes
<jussi01> ryanakca: that doesnt say much about user of the week...
<ryanakca> jussi01: I'm thinking of writing an alternate blurb for the user of the week.
 * ryanakca doubts that many users read kubuntu-devel :)
<jussi01> ahh, was thinking you were gonna send it to kubuntu users list also
<JontheEchidna> DaskreeCH: apparently there's a particular server they can use as a workaround
<DaskreeCH> JontheEchidna: Which ?
<ryanakca> jussi01: Updated it, http://pastebin.ca/1498148
 * JontheEchidna checks the bug report
<DaskreeCH> Ah that doesn't sound good
<JontheEchidna> cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com port : 5050
<DaskreeCH> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<DaskreeCH> JontheEchidna: Would you like to do the honours? :-)
<JontheEchidna> the honours?
<DaskreeCH> Change the Factoid to reflect that server
<JontheEchidna> maybe that one works too
<JontheEchidna> plus I don't know how ;-)
<DaskreeCH> JontheEchidna: say !yahoo is then the message you want it to say
<DaskreeCH> and that server doesn't work
<JontheEchidna> !yahoo At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JontheEchidna> or not? :P
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: you need the is.
<jussi01> but Ill get it
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> right
<JontheEchidna> too early for this crap, hehe
<jussi01> !yahoo is <reply>At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<ubottu> But yahoo already means something else!
<jussi01> !no, yahoo is <reply>At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<jussi01> DaskreeCH: JontheEchidna ^
<JontheEchidna> :)
<DaskreeCH> JontheEchidna: \o/
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts | bug 391763 is somewhat important and up for an SRU
<JontheEchidna> the fact that it's been marked as high, triaged, with an upstream fix since before my vacation is a bit disturbing :(
<JontheEchidna> if people dun read the bug tracker I'll just make them aware by other ways ;-)
 * JontheEchidna remembers he still has to fix the weather applet in jaunty too
<ryanakca> Woah! I just figured out the cause of the problem with the wiki theme and the lines... the javascript rounding script messes them up.
<DaskreeCH> Does Multimedia previews work for anyone in Dolphin?
<JontheEchidna> have mplayerthumbs installed?
<DaskreeCH> To play audio?
<ryanakca> compare http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/broken-wiki.png to http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/working-wiki.png :)
<DaskreeCH> That seems like an arbritary requirment
<JontheEchidna> for video previews, anyway
<DaskreeCH> I can't even get Audio previews
<DaskreeCH> doesn't matter if they ae free formats or not
<DaskreeCH> Though I really should update to rc2 >_>
<DaskreeCH> are
<ScottK> agateau: Did your notification changes get uploaded yet?
<agateau> ScottK: they are commited in trunk, I am in the process of pushing my patches for our packages
<agateau> but my life is a bit harder with kdebase being split in three :/
<ScottK> agateau: OK.  When you're ready for sponsoring, feel free to give me a ping.
<agateau> ScottK: ok, just not sure what you mean with sponsoring... I was thinking about issuing a merge request on LP
<ScottK> agateau: That will work.  I mean when it's ready to be uploaded into the archive.
<ScottK> Not sure who gets notified on merge requests for our packaging branches.
<agateau> ScottK: I was hopping Riddell would be
<ScottK> agateau: If he uploads it, that's great too.
<Riddell> possibly all of ~kubuntu-members will be
<ScottK> That sounds suboptimal.
<dantti> ScottK: was maco that said he code's  C + glib?
<ScottK> dantti: Yes.  It was maco and maco is a she, not a he.
<dantti> ScottK: hmm i was afraid of that.. for me her nick seems he :P
<ScottK> Yes, well it's sometimes hard to know.  Now you do.
<dantti> ScottK: it's just that there is a segfault in polkit1 and I don't have time nor much glib knowledge to see why that happens..
<dantti> yup thanks :D
<ScottK> dantti: If you can leave some information, I think she generally reads scrollbacks.
<dantti> ScottK: I had polkit1 runnig would be easier to try to finish polkit-qt1 port
<ScottK> Of course.
<dantti> ScottK: well i have polkit1 from git (no binary packages in debian) and pkexec segfaults in polkit_authority_get (); about line 315 in pkexec.c
<dantti> maco: ^^ thanks :D
<dantti> that's a polkitlib call i think but i tried to find and it looks like macros and such.. i don't fully understand that :/
<agateau> ScottK: Riddell: merge requests issued (hope I did not get anything wrong)
<ScottK> agateau: Yes.  It landed in my inbox.  I'll give Riddell first shot at it ....
<Riddell> I'm onto it
<DaskreeCH> morning rickspencer3
<DaskreeCH> hi Riddell
<jjesse> morning
<freeflying> ScottK: running kubuntu netbook version on a 8.9" netbook
<freeflying> ScottK: kdm's greeting box seems too big :)
<ScottK> freeflying: What's the display resolution?
<freeflying> ScottK: 1024x600
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> freeflying: I'll make a not to look at that and see what we can do.
<freeflying> ScottK: those widget are too big too
<ScottK> not/note
<ScottK> freeflying: The widgets are defiintely a problem.
<ScottK> freeflying: The goal is to have something more like http://www.notmart.org/images/netbook-newspaper.png for netbook.
<freeflying> ScottK: :)
<ScottK> freeflying: Any feedback you have about additional drivers we need to make sure are in the ISO would be very helpful.
<ScottK> I recently added the broadcom wireless package.
<freeflying> ScottK: for most of recently netbooks, wifi driver is fine
<ScottK> Good to know.
<freeflying> ScottK: if someone get a netbook with intel's palsbo(graphic), then it would be headache
<ScottK> freeflying: Agreed.  Nothing we can do about that from a free software perspective.
<freeflying> ScottK: from what I knew from ODMs, atheros/intel/realtek are being used widely
 * ScottK nods
<Riddell> kwwii has said he'll be looking at the KDM screen, best poke him to make sure anything he does is suitable for netbooks
<ScottK> kwwii: Poke
<Riddell> he might be travelling back from london today
<ScottK> OK
<DaskreeCH> Riddell: 27 is Gökmen Göksel
<Riddell> DaskreeCH: can you pastebin that? no utf8 on my irc
<DaskreeCH> ok in a second
<Riddell> agateau: your packaging foo is first rate, only change I'll make is to add the patch names to the changelog so they can be grepped for
<agateau> Riddell: thanks :)
<DaskreeCH> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220588/
<DaskreeCH> Actually Jeffrai may know for the note I made
<DaskreeCH> jefferai: Do you remember the last name of Gökçen ?
<Riddell> DaskreeCH: updated, thanks
<DaskreeCH> Riddell: Did you get a last name?
<Riddell> DaskreeCH: I found something on google
<DaskreeCH> Ah Google. Hmm Why didn't I think of that
<Riddell> agateau: were these patches discussed on kde-core-devel?
<agateau> they were mainly discussed on fd.o list
<agateau> then approved by olivier goffart at gcds
<agateau> then posted for a day on kde-core-devel
<agateau> and committed to trunk
<agateau> *on kde-core-devel and plasma-devel
<jefferai> DaskreeCH: Gokcel?
<Riddell> oh there it is, all these accents in your name make it heard to search for :)
<DaskreeCH> jefferai: Yeah apparently google does know all :)
<agateau> Riddell: you can send an email to my mother if you want to complain :)
 * DaskreeCH vanity searches on when his funeral is going to be held
<maco> dantti, ill have a look after work
<dantti> maco: thanks :D
<ScottK> agateau: What's next after this?
<agateau> ScottK: I will probably start to work on the message indicator widget next week
<agateau> and a member of Canonical design team is going through the list of applications which use notifications with actions to review them
<agateau> and suggest alternatives if the use of notifications does not seem to be appropriate
<ScottK> agateau: I've been seeing the changes on the notify-osd wiki.  As long as listing there doesn't equate to a decision to make patches, I think it's good
<agateau> ScottK: mmm listing equates reviewing
<ScottK> OK.  Once the review is done, then I think we all need to have a conversation about how best to proceed.
<agateau> and in some case this will lead to patches
<agateau> our idea was to talk with upstream devs to suggest alternatives when notifications do not seem to be the best solution
<agateau> i would personally like to have some apps change to take advantage of the message indicator if it's there and use notification with actions if it's not
<agateau> but i can't assure this will be the way we go for every apps
<agateau> this will be a case-by-case study
<ScottK> agateau: Yes, but since we agreed to provide MI for apps that have been patched from Ubuntu, that would do rather more than our agreement on Kubuntu and MI.
<ScottK> agateau: I'd suggest if the notification system has actions and MI is present, the user have a per application way to choose which they want.
<agateau> ScottK: not sure adding Kubuntu-specific options to the ui is a good idea
<kwwii> Riddell, ScottK: hey, I haven't started with kdm yet...need to find a dev to work on actually implementing anything
<ScottK> agateau: I don't know that giving the option should be Kubuntu specific.
<kwwii> gotta reboot, brb
<DaskreeCH> rickspencer3_: how are you?
<rickspencer3_> DaskreeCH: a ok
<agateau> ScottK: oh, you mean having upstream devs integrate such options?
<agateau> ScottK: this will be up to them to decide I think
<ScottK> agateau: I was thinking controlling it through a central preference for MI
<maco> mmmmm youre reinding me that i was intending to pull down xchat and figure out how to make it talk to the message indicator. guess i need to setup a gnome vm
<agateau> ScottK: oh ok
<agateau> ScottK: will think about this
<agateau> ScottK: this may require extending the MI DBus API
<agateau> not sure people will agree on this
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I can tell you that if I can select which apps use it, I'll almost certainly use it.  If it's all or nothing, I'll go with nothing.
<agateau> ok
<ScottK> agateau: I know it's different than Gnome, but I think a very KDE way to approach it.
<agateau> ScottK: true, and it reminds me of the way one can configure Growl (although this was frowned upon by the design team iirc)
<ScottK> agateau: Sure, but the design team are Gnomies.  Of course they frown on it.
<agateau> ScottK: actually they have very various backgrounds
<ScottK> OK.  Certain of them are.
<maco> *snort*
<maco> i like growl
<seele> Gnomies.. love that name, hehe
<DaskreeCH> What's Growl's cllaim to fame?
<ScottK> The Mac OS thing that was copied to make notify-osd?
<maco> only they're copying the original version that lacked actions and configuration instead of the current thing that's the result of users asking for features
<maco> (its a 3rd party notification add-on for osx, by the way, not an apple thing)
<maco> but its pretty...
<DaskreeCH> Right but how do people hook into it
<DaskreeCH> I hear that Firefox does growl notifications from webpages etc
<maco> ive never seen that...
<maco> adium uses it though, as does XChat Aqua
<maco> they both list it as a dependency
<maco> which the user has to resolve manually
<ScottK> maco: I didn't say they copied it well.
<DaskreeCH> Well everyone always holds it up as the Grail of notifications what does it do so well?
<maco> not much that knotify doesnt already do, tbh...just prettier
<DaskreeCH> which knotify can do right? The backend of knotify isn't tied at all to the front
<maco> well it does do the one-notification-at-a-time thing likd n-osd
<maco> i like that because umm... WALL OF TEXT
<maco> ah, and it has a central way to configure notifications
<DaskreeCH> maco: Well along with my interest in having ethereal notifications if you are already clicking there I was thinking about having a rate limiter
<ScottK> I think notification appending (which is planned for Knotification) would solve that adequately.
<DaskreeCH> maco: So for all apps ?
<DaskreeCH> one place?
<maco> yes
<maco> http://growl.info/screenshots.php
<DaskreeCH> that's nifty That's like the Kmix/phonon trick ?
<maco> hmm that looks like how ScottK was asking about being able to turn the MI off/on for individual apps ;)
<DaskreeCH> ScottK: I don't know if the Notification system should care about the method that the apps are notifying
<DaskreeCH>  that assumes good behaviour which is easily ignored/sidestepped/ignoranced past
<DaskreeCH> maco: is that a list of possible apps, apps which have ever used Growl or apps which are currently open that can use Growl ?
<maco> apps on the system capable of using growl
<maco> http://growl.info/documentation/exploring-preferences.php <-- there, that's all the preference screens
<DaskreeCH> what I really want in Knotify is to say what should happen to categories of notifications then the ability to make categories
<DaskreeCH> maco: That's a crazy number of options. Why am I not surprised that canonical stripped all of them out
<maco> hehe yeah many are excessive
<maco> like setting the exact shade and opacity of notifications
<maco> id rather see that integrated into the theme
<DaskreeCH> I'm kinda liking the plasma way so far of having really interesting options exist but you can't see them at all
<maco> (like how osd should be using plasma's theme soonish)
<DaskreeCH> Well how much can you theme OSX ?
<maco> cant
<DaskreeCH> That's why they have it
<maco> can change if the apple in the corner menu is blue or silver...about it
<maco> but on here, id say not to bring such options...just the "which corner?"
<DaskreeCH> Well you can drag it anywhere you want
<DaskreeCH> Oh you mean keep the systray in one place but have the notifcations turn up elsewhere?
<DaskreeCH> why don't you just do that same thing as Amarok?
<Riddell> maco: should I add this patch to our packages?  http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/1012/
<seele> hmm.. was that a papercut? that would have been a good one
<Riddell> yes I think so, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/399155
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399155 in kdebase "Non-Konqueror browser in KDE results in bouncing icons for both browsers" [Low,New]
<DaskreeCH> btw I vote no arora for Koala by default
<maco> apachelogger told me about StartupNotification:false when i mentioned it, so i made it into a patch
<rgreening> +1 DaskreeCH (unless new version 0.8 is better)
<Riddell> ryanakca: do we link to http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu.rss from anywhere?
<rgreening> has anyone got/packaged ver 0.8 arora yet?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Anybody who has a newsreader / who follows it does
<rgreening> assuming its out...
<ryanakca> but I don't think we link to it, apart from on http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> ryanakca: but it should be on the website somewhere surely
<Riddell> rgreening: not that I know of
<DaskreeCH> Speaking of RSS when did Konqueror stop showing available RSS feeds on a site?
<seele> maco is going to be our top karmic bandaider
<maco> haha thats just cuz you gave me a megabug
<maco> er metabug
<maco> yay typng
 * maco slaps hands
<\sh> guys, I upgraded to karmic and now the screen systemsettings app tells me, I don't have two monitors, indeed I have two, and gnome works as expected...how can I help? (ati X1300 + xorgs ati driver here)
<rgreening> Riddell: just checked.. hopefully tomorrow we should have a release to package
<seele> maco: the bouncing icon, plus the abort strings, and maybe KNS if you find time in the next few weeks
<seele> 3 out of our goal of 10 is pretty good
<maco> seele,  as to "was that a papercut" i figured it counted, but i also figured that if i was filing the bug with a patch attached, there was no real point in adding a hundredpapercuts task
<seele> maco: psh.. we need the credits :)
<maco> haha
<apachelogger> hullos
<JontheEchidna> hai
<ScottK> seele: I'm concerned about translations and the abort strings.
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-netbook/+archive/ppa
<ryanakca> Riddell: It's a redirect to /news/feed I think... The redirects don't make sense though, http://pastebin.ca/1498421
<seele> are bug 392278 and bug 392281 related?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392278 in hundredpapercuts "Kwin delays opening of windows, dialogues, dropdowns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392281 in hundredpapercuts "Kwin window scaling slow with compositing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392281
<seele> ScottK: what do you mean
<seele> we have translations for "Cancel" and "Exit" we would just need to update them
<Riddell> ryanakca: weird
<seele> and for all we know, they could already be translated that way because Abort is such an awkward and technical phrase
<ScottK> seele: OK.  Well I'm not an expert in translations.  I know we have roughly no one doing KDE stuff in Rosetta because it's been so borked for so long.
<mgraesslin> seele: the bugs are not directly related
<seele> mgraesslin: ok.. they just seemed like they could be, but what do i know ;)
<mgraesslin> the slow resizing is a problem in the way kwin does resizing :-(
<mgraesslin> the general slowness is buggy drivers
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: I suppose it would be an advantage if the package contained anything?
<mgraesslin> btw would it be possible to automatically cc me in each bug tagged as "kwin"?
<DaskreeCH> \sh: Bug filing :-)
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: we don't use tags for that kind of stuff really
<mgraesslin> sad
 * apachelogger thinks that on a technical scale malone should just support multiple bins per source package TBH
<mgraesslin> would have been useful as I in general know if there is an upstream bug ;-)
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: well, we can manually subscribe you when triaging
<apachelogger> which is about the same amount of work anyway
<maco> mgraesslin, you can subscribe to the package....
<maco> or does kwin not have a package?
<seele> oh
<JontheEchidna> kwin is part of kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> which has a lot of programs in it
<seele> Riddell: printing.
<seele> rather.. maybe it should be
<maco> oh umm...subscribe to kdebase-workspace and then setup filters in your email to ditch all the ones that dont say "kwin" in them?
<seele> Riddell: printing? :P
<mgraesslin> maco: would probably only catch about 10 %
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll try linking to the RSS from the front page, hopefully it won't croak :)
<maco> oh. boo.
<mgraesslin> as people shouldn't know that there is an app called kwin
<Riddell> seele: that would be nice, hopefully I'll have time one day
<seele> Riddell: waaah.. is that something that aurelian could be responsible for?
<Riddell> I suspect not.  who knows, maybe I'll find time in the next couple of weeks
<\sh> DaskreeCH: it's a long time bug for KDE not to work with more then one monitor since ages ;)
 * apachelogger never noticed
<maco> works4me
 * \sh sends an ati x1300 card to apachelogger 
<apachelogger> INTEL FTW!
<seele> what do other distros use for printing config? the old kde3 version or something custom?
<maco> except when my external monitor is turned off :D
<maco> yes, intel ftw
<apachelogger> mhhh, monopoly
<apachelogger> muahahaha
<\sh> harhar
 * apachelogger does the robot rock
<\sh> I really wonder why kde behaves differently from gnome even with xrandr
<Riddell> maco: I added that patch to your kdebase bzr.  do you know if anyone upstream is looking at it?
<maco> Riddell, nobody's commented on it yet :-/
<maco> shall i ask in #kde-devel?
<Riddell> maco: I'm not sure how reviewboard normally works, dfaure would be an obvious choice for review but he's not around, maybe ask on kfm-devel list
<DaskreeCH> Does anyone know why the option to add a panel would disappear?
<ryanakca> Riddell: We'll have to bug the sysadmins to get it added to the front page, we can't modify it because it has PHP...
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm, fooey
<EagleScreen> has Arora got its debugging symbols on?
<maco> Riddell, asking in #kde-devel and #konqueror is being unsuccessful
<DaskreeCH> No add Panel in Folderview view
<Riddell> EagleScreen: probably not, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingProgramCrash for how to install ddebs
<EagleScreen> yeah
<Riddell> maco: post it to the kfm-devel mailing list and if nobody replies I can just commit
<maco> subscribing to the list now...
<Riddell> how does this look?  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UbuntuComparison
<maco> you forgot "Color: Blue | Brown"
<maco> for those who like to whine about the brown ;)
<maco> meanwhile im thinking about making a human plasma theme if i cant hunt one down
<JontheEchidna> ...or those who think kubuntu is "depressingly #255 blue" :P
<DaskreeCH> We allow semi naked  people!
<JontheEchidna> maco: it should be possible to already do a layout like gnome: http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/09/power-of-plasma.html so I suppose you'd just need the plasma theme
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it, my Oxygen Connectoins ripped off Air before it was ever made
<maco> JontheEchidna, your blog comments are all spammified
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping ping ping
<JontheEchidna> #@^&
 * JontheEchidna sighs
<DaskreeCH> JontheEchidna: Still needs the Blobish Menu :-P
<ScottK> Riddell: Considering Kubuntu Hardy vaporizes in in 3 months, I wouldn't mention it in enterpise readyness.
 * ScottK thinks the Kubuntu section for that should just say "coming soon".
<Riddell> apachelogger: pong?
<apachelogger> Riddell: for kubuntu-netbook-settings we want to use cascading configs in the form home=>kns=>kds, so either we alternate kde4rc to add kns to the loop or (which is what I want to do) add an Xsession file that sets KDEDIRS accordingly
<apachelogger> what do you think?
<apachelogger> the Xsession approach also enables us to use similar techniques for any future settings package
<apachelogger> + since it is Xsession it will also apply to kde apps in gnome
<maco> Riddell, email sent
<Riddell> apachelogger: Xsession as in .xsession or /etc/X11/Xsession.d ?
<apachelogger> the latter
<apachelogger> just add 90kubuntu-netbook with export KDEDIRS=$FOOBAR:$KDEDIRS
<Riddell> that seems fine apachelogger
<Riddell> the other way would be a session you select from KDM, but then I don't know how you'd not have the normal KDE one installed
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, that would make the settings not affect kde apps in gnome
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> so go with your way
<apachelogger> k, thx
<JontheEchidna> This time it has everything except the wordy menus that gnome has: http://imagebin.ca/view/bqigN2GY.html
<Sime_> Riddell: will there be a jaunty package of python-qt4 4.5.2?
<Riddell> Sime_: I don't plan any, is there a paticular need?
<Sime_> Riddell: I want KDE 4.3 on jaunty with bindings of course..
<Sime_> Riddell: I guess I can DYI.
<Sime_> DIY
<Riddell> probably needs sip too I guess
<Sime_> yep
<maco> my git-fu is nil
<maco> how do i find the .git to checkout on http://cgit.freedesktop.org/PolicyKit/tree/ ?
<ScottK> maco: Try git-gui
<maco> umm... how's that going to help me find out the url to checkout?
<maco> there's probably some canonical way it arranges things.....i just dont know it
<ScottK> It'll make it a lot easier to try a url and see if it works.
<ScottK> Some actual git foo that I don't rember is required otherwise.
<maco> oh umm it actually looks like its jsut that url
<maco> i thought it was usually a file ending in .git
<maco> just did git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/PolicyKit
<dantti> maco: yep that's it, you did before i could type :P
<Riddell> Soprano 2.3.0 out if anyone wants to package it
<ScottK> davidbarth: I tried to give your team some good news visibility http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/07/kubuntu_ayatana_has_arrived.html
<davidbarth> ScottK: hey nice, thanks! ;)
<ScottK> davidbarth: It's a great piece of news and I think demonstrates the value of the model we agreed on.
<davidbarth> ScottK: i'm delighted by the progresses agateau made on the patches, the spec and now tackling the apps themselves
<Monika|K> I must have been living under a rock for the last half year, then, I have never heard of Ayatana.
<davidbarth> ScottK: i really appreciate your support here
<davidbarth> Monika|K: ;)
<ScottK> Monika|K: Lucky you.  The first bits were painful.  Much better now.
<davidbarth> Monika|K: that's our cross-desktop initiative to help improve/enhance parts of the desktop with the help of our design team
<ScottK> davidbarth: Does the project have an actual web site beyone the LP page for the discussion list?
<davidbarth> time for me to pack before leaving for the sea
<davidbarth> there is blog.ayatana.org that we've opened recently
<ScottK> I tried to find one to link to for the blog post and couldn't.
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<davidbarth> but please do point to the launchpad page, that's better for now
<ScottK> OK
<davidbarth> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ayatana
<ScottK> I think that's the one I used.  I'll check.
<maco> ScottK, what was changed in kde to go with it?
<maco> i know notify-osd was being changed to match plasma (That committed yet? i remember the uds demo), what changed in kde?
<ScottK> maco: KNotificiation now listens on the dbus and acts as an XDG notification server.
<ScottK> So your Gnome apps talk to it instead of notify-osf or libnotification.
<ScottK> maco: So no more need to run two notification apps when in KDE.
<ScottK> notify-osf/notify-osd
<maco> oh!
<maco> yay
<ScottK> Right.  We actually managed to do the smart solution.
<DaskreeCH> Does Ubiquity enforce a certain size on / ?
<JontheEchidna> last time I checked it doesn't accept anything under 2 GB (but that's still not really enough in my experience)
<JontheEchidna> when I was new to kubuntu I set it to 4 thinking double the minimu be good
<JontheEchidna> I ran out of disk space :(
<DaskreeCH> Uh huh :)
<DaskreeCH> Well apparently it's demanding 6 now
<ScottK> DaskreeCH: I don't think so.  I did an install with 4 earlier in the week.
<ScottK> It may have changed since then.
<DaskreeCH> I'll checkwhat this person is doing then
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r6 plasma-netbook-nightly/debian/plasma-netbook.install: Fix installation
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r7 plasma-netbook-nightly/plasma-netbook-nightly.rb: Change dput.cf name to kubuntu-netbook-nightly
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> smarter caused a regression :D
<ScottK> Who sponsored the regression?
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r295 kubuntu-default-settings/ (Makefile debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: * Don't install kdeglobals to /etc/kde4 (previously introduced workaround),
<CIA-74> Kubuntu:  it appears that now the settings get applied from the profile as well.
<CIA-74> Kubuntu:  Also, it prevents additional default-settings packages to override
<CIA-74> Kubuntu:  settings already defined in this kdeglobals (e.g. fonts) (LP: #372302)
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: * Bump Standards-Version to 3.8.2
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, it is no obvious one anyway
<ScottK> OK
<JontheEchidna> bug 372302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372302 in kubuntu-default-settings "duplicate kdeglobals configuration file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372302
<JontheEchidna> oh, that one
<apachelogger> is konversation in karmic the KDE 4 version?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> yus
<ScottK> apachelogger: Also in jaunty-backports.
<apachelogger> ok
<JontheEchidna> quite stable, too
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, I am removing unneeded KDE 3 configs form kds
<apachelogger> if you feel like it, port it to their KDE 4 versions
<apachelogger> !info skim karmic
<ubottu> skim (source: skim): smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-4ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1235 kB, installed size 2716 kB
<JontheEchidna> skim: really frikkin' old
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> I am wondering if it still works with KDE 3
<apachelogger> because if it does, it might make sense to keep its config around
<JontheEchidna> looks like we wanna port over the default konvi settings, I'll look in to that
<ScottK> It's still KDE3
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, in case of skim that doesn't mean that it actually works
<ScottK> Certainly
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r296 kubuntu-default-settings/ (349 files in 14 dirs):
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: * KDE 3:
<CIA-74> Kubuntu:  - remove kaffeine icons
<CIA-74> Kubuntu:  - remove configs for kaffeine, k3b, konversation, kuriikwsfilter, knemo,
<CIA-74> Kubuntu:  kmplayer
<CIA-74> Kubuntu:  - remove all artwork
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r297 kubuntu-default-settings/ (44 files in 10 dirs): Remove unused artwork/desktoptheme (slimglow)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, when doing a release you should commit using debcommit -R -r
<apachelogger> will create a bzr tag and autocreated the commit message
<toma> hi!
<Monika|K> hi
<toma> if i want to close a bug because the bug is fixed upstream, so i close it with 'Fix committed" ?
<toma> s/so/do
<Monika|K> I wondered the same thing this week
<toma> Riddell, nixternal: around?
<ScottK> Fix committed doesn't close it, but if it's fixed upstream, but not yet in Kubuntu, that's the appropriate status.
<toma> ScottK: okido, i'm not aware of your release schedule currently, but is there a sync from debian active?
<ScottK> toma: Not automatic.  We can do it manually though
<toma> ScottK: awesome, let me check which patches you have
<toma> ScottK: nothing special, can i request the sync anywhere? I'm only upstream, so I've no idea about the current kubuntu policies regarding that
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r1 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/ (12 files in 4 dirs): Initial Release
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r2 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/90kubuntu-netbook: Make the env var actually work by appending kds
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-18
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r3 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/debian/copyright: Use latest revision for copyright's format spec
<JontheEchidna> toma: filing a bug is fine, or asking here. not a big deal really
<toma> k
<JontheEchidna> we're due for merging with debian anyways, now that they've got 4.3 packaged
<apachelogger> toma: btw, in case you don't know yet, patches.ubuntu.com is the perfect place to check which patches we have floating around :)
<toma> JontheEchidna: found the wiki page, followed the instructions ;-)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<DaskreeCH> So what still uses KDE3 on the CD now?
<JontheEchidna> nuttin
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<DaskreeCH> What will be recommended KDe3?
<DaskreeCH> K3b ?
<JontheEchidna> K3b is at its KDE4 version in 9.10
<JontheEchidna> I believe we're dragging libgtk2.0-0 in via OO.o tho :( Shouldn't be an issue once the KDE4 integration stuff hits
<JontheEchidna> I think shtylman said it'd come in time for alpha3
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<DaskreeCH> Wait so no gtk on the CD either?
<JontheEchidna> right, gtk is undesirable on the CD
<Monika|K> yeah, get rid of evil gnome footprints ;)
<DaskreeCH> They have big feet
<DaskreeCH> So anyone looked at how much space we have saved?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: shtylman better hurry then.
<JontheEchidna> it's all upstream now
<ScottK> OK.  So what's the hold up?
<DaskreeCH> sun^WOracle ?
<ScottK> DaskreeCH: No.  I'm reasonably certain the upstream in question is go-ooo and not snoracle.
<DaskreeCH> Right so that's Novell?MicroNovell :)
<shtylman> ScottK: I think the main integration points are done..I don't know if the debian packages have been created with the kde4 OO integration ... I do know there are a few bugs I need to look at
<DaskreeCH> How well is upstream KDe4 integration going ?
<shtylman> slowly :)
<DaskreeCH> Not a great answer but is it going well?
<DaskreeCH> Slowly and badly is just depressing
<shtylman> well...the bulk of the work was done weeks/months ago
<shtylman> and I think they made debian packages from it
<shtylman> cause there was a recent bug report against it
<shtylman> but I don't know if ubuntu packages have been made
<DaskreeCH> ah so what's left after the imposing bulk has been packaged?
<shtylman> um...I think someone else was doing the kde address book integration
<shtylman> but I don't know how that is going...
<ScottK> shtylman: My vote would be to get it into the archive sooner rather that later.
<DaskreeCH> Where does OO use the addressbook?
<DaskreeCH>  Speaking of which Why doesn't KDE use the stupid address book?
<shtylman> DaskreeCH: no idea...but there was integration in there somewhere
 * ScottK guesses there is mail merge functionality
<DaskreeCH> Ah mebbe
<DaskreeCH> But back to why doesn't KDE use the address book it should really pull basically all personal details from there
<DaskreeCH> Or keep them them there
<shtylman> dunno...noone has gotten around to it
<DaskreeCH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<DaskreeCH> badly needs updating
<Quintasan> Hello
<Mamarok> isn't 4.2.4 for jaunty in the backports?
<tsimpson> !info kdelibs5 jaunty-backports
<ubottu> Package kdelibs5 does not exist in jaunty-backports
<tsimpson> !info kdelibs5 kubuntu-updates
<ubottu> kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): core libraries for all KDE 4 applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2 (kubuntu-updates), package size 6625 kB, installed size 27336 kB
<tsimpson> it looks like it's only in the PPA
<Mamarok> well, I wold have expected it to end in the backports at least
<nixternal> mornin'
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r4 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/debian/ (changelog copyright): kubuntu-netbook-default-settings (9.10.0) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r5 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc: Add plasma-desktop-appletsrc based on Tonio's proposal
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r6 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/COPYING: Add COPYING file
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r7 kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/debian/changelog: releasing version 9.10.0
<milian> amarok-dbg from jaunty-backports/main does not contain dbg symbols for libamarok_collection-ipodcollection.so
<milian> who is responsible for that?
<milian> i.e. whom should I nag about it to fix it ;-)
<apachelogger> bug #396206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396206 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] plasma-widget-bkodama" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396206
<apachelogger> bug #376576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376576 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ProjectM-Jack" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376576
<WanderingKnight> hey there
<WanderingKnight> I'm experiencing high Xorg usage with Kubuntu 9.04 using the Launchpad PPA repos for 4.3 rc2
<WanderingKnight> I just went into #kde-devel and thiago told me there were problems with high memory usage fixed last week
<ScottK> If you can get specifics, we can look into patching.
<Mamarok> ScottK: check with thiago eventually?
<WanderingKnight> yeah that was what I was thinking
<ScottK> Mamarok: I don't really have time to investigate today, but if someone can nail down what was changed, we can look into it.
<WanderingKnight> either way, it's a brand new machine with 4 GB of RAM and after a couple of days Xorg is taking over 600 MB
<WanderingKnight> and I've got 400 MB of swap usage
<WanderingKnight> I'll see if I can ask thiago around
<ScottK> WanderingKnight: If it's xorg usage, it's probably not KDE specific, I wouldn't think.
<WanderingKnight> hmm
<ScottK> WanderingKnight: Intel graphics?
<WanderingKnight> nope
<WanderingKnight> nvidia
 * ScottK doesn't know about that.
<Mamarok> well, AFAICT, thiago was talking about trunk RC2 of last week
<WanderingKnight> I can't know whether there were updates or not this week since I just installed this PC
<Mamarok> WanderingKnight: there are memory problems with Xorg for some people, so not KDE related, as ScottK already mentionned
<WanderingKnight> hmm
<WanderingKnight> thanks
<WanderingKnight> this is on nvidia driver with Kubuntu 9.04 amd64
<Mamarok> wnadyou should use htop (package is in the repos) and check what exactly is eating the memory
<Mamarok> *you
<Mamarok> htop is an improved top btw
<WanderingKnight> /usr/bin/X is the one
<WanderingKnight> :S
<Mamarok> well, maybe ask in #ubuntu then, as this is more a problem of the underlying system
<WanderingKnight> ok
<WanderingKnight> thanks
<Mamarok> WanderingKnight: and it's not triggered by some application?
<WanderingKnight> I... wouldn't think so
<WanderingKnight> I mean, this is on idle, even though applications are open... but there aren't apps making heavy usage of graphics
<WanderingKnight> mainly kwin effects and the regular Qt usage
<mgraesslin> ScottK: the memory leak is fixed with rev 995379 and 995380
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=995379&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 995379 | Delete the old tileset whenever a new one is created. That prevents that kwin eats more and more pixmaps.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ What do you think?
<Mamarok> the "report a bug.." option in the help menu in KDE apps doesn't work in Jaunty with 4.2.96
<ScottK> Seems it's still using b.k.o instead of LP in Karmic too.
 * ScottK thought nixternal fixed that.
<Mamarok> ScottK: it doesn't use bko neither, Dr. Konqi doesn't start, nor anything else
<ScottK> OK.  So slightly less broken in Karmic then.
 * ScottK looks at nixternal for enlightenment (like that'll work).
<nixternal> ScottK: jaunty...I fixed it in Karmic
<nixternal> oh, the reason it won't work in jaunty if it was backported, is because of apport-kde
<nixternal> you need to s/kde/qt for jaunty patch
 * nixternal heads out for a bit, will be back later for some hacking
<apachelogger> ScottK: backport I suppose
<apachelogger> !info choqok karmic
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE Micro-Blogging Client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 295 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<ScottK> apachelogger: If we can get some performance fixes backported, it seems reasonable to do, although it might make more sense to see about upstream doing it in 4.3.1.
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> that is for 4.4?
<apachelogger> if so it should indeed be considered upstream for 4.3.1
<ScottK> apachelogger: TLDR, so dunno.
<ScottK> Making assumptions due to overall business and lack of enough caring.
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is a memleak
<apachelogger> so it should be fixed via SRU as well
<apachelogger> which reminds me, is anyone ever going to fix the python of update-notifier-kde?
<apachelogger> leaking like its gonna die any day
<apachelogger> Nightrose: will amarok ever become usable again?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Works here.
<apachelogger> working != usable
<ScottK> apachelogger: Also I misread which python foo*-kde you were referring to.
 * ScottK was thinking of the printer thingy.  It came up on #debian-qt-kde earlier today.
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: the memleak in Oxygen has of course been backported for 4.3.0
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks to choqok kubuntunetbook is active on identil.ca too.
<ScottK> That should make fans of coercive licensing happy.
<apachelogger> \o/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> slow, really, slow incredibly awfully slow
<apachelogger> with builtin mem eater
 * ScottK now has the 'configure won't go away' problem with microblogging widget.
<ScottK> Really annoying.
<Tscheesy> ScottK : i have to configure my user-Name mit a small [t] to get conneted - when i change my registred name afterwards to [T]scheesy i can see _my_ posts instead of the other people on's
<ScottK> Riddell: If you're around, would you please promote kubuntu-netbook-default-settings.  MIR is approved.
<_abbenormal> hello all
<ScottK> Hello _abbenormal
<_abbenormal> is there any work being done to kubuntu and vdpau for extra support im trying to get xine setup for vdpau and not find any good info on it is there maybe a place ive not found yet
<_abbenormal> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Not that I know of.
 * ScottK suspects that is reasonably desktop agnostic and #mythbuntu might be a good place to take it up.
<_abbenormal> im having an issue and worried about if i remove xine that ill corrupt kubuntu beyond my scope of experience
<_abbenormal> well would maybe be a place to ask but i dont use myth
<ScottK> If you remove the package, you'll get told what else gets removed.
<_abbenormal> im a vdr user and not found anyone using vdr with kubuntu yet
<_abbenormal> ok i dont mind issue i know how to reload it lol
<_abbenormal> figured id ask before i went dumb and did something stupid but then i guess its nix fix it till it broken
<_abbenormal> ok thanks ill try
 * ScottK wonders if akonadi needs some splitting.
 * ScottK thinks something called akonadi-console in the development section should not be installed by default.
<ScottK> seele: Is there some way we can get http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/AppsMenuReorganization to go away.  In my brief experience with the Internet piece of it, it is deeply confusing.
<ScottK> ... deeply confusing and a usability nightmare.
<apachelogger> +1
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r84 kdelibs/debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: Add kubuntu_70_revert_submenus.diff to revert upstream revision 930451
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: introducing subcategories for the internet category.
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: Also see http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/AppsMenuReorganization
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=930451&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 930451 | bring order into toplevel menu, divide Internet category into 4 subcategories will return to the menu reorganization when ooo...
<seele> ScottK: i'm not sure what you are asking.. you want the page to go away or you want to fix kickoff so the page goes away?
<apachelogger> seele: for now that the categories go away from KDE 4.3
<apachelogger> the change is only applied to internet
<apachelogger> which is super awkward
<apachelogger> and in extend the whole proposal should go away since it is missing point
<apachelogger> rationales with 3 browser
<apachelogger> what average user got 3 browsers installed anyway
<seele> i'm still confused
<seele> so a flat list of apps?
<apachelogger> seele: yep
<apachelogger> however, much more important is: flat list in 4.3
<apachelogger> as said, the whole reorganization is _only_ applied to Internet at this point
<seele> so... list 100 applications in the top level of teh Applications tab in kickoff?
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> sec
<seele> or are you talking about the proposed submenu structure?
<seele> because the proposed 3 level organization isn't adding anything
<JontheEchidna> basically they took the Network subfolder and arbitrarily subdivided it further
<apachelogger> seele: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/kde-subcategories-43.ogv
<apachelogger> I think we have just enough apps in each category to fill the available list space without a scrollbar, the changes break it down into additional grouping that don't add any particular benefit IMHO
<apachelogger> I suppose the additional grouping largely depends on language aswell, in english you might expect app 'foobar' in subcategory "cat" but in french you might expect it in the 'barfoo' subcat
<maco> whether miro should be sound/video or internet always throws me off
<maco> its BOTH
<apachelogger> the finer the grouping the more of such cases arise I would suspect
<apachelogger> it's the same with kontact
<apachelogger> is it internet or office
<apachelogger> is it both?
<apachelogger> BBIAB
<seele> apachelogger: i'm going to have to find headphones, my laptop speakers aren't loud enough for me to hear you
<dtchen> maco: i'd venture it's more useful in the latter
<maco> dtchen, thats my thinking as well since it needs to get online to download anything. they call it "internet tv" ... but its in the sound/video category
<maco> whats interesting is you can also use it as your bittorrent client
<dtchen> rgreening: i seem to be able to trigger massive awkwardness using pulse and Xine-based clients (all karmic) that i can't reproduce using pulse and any GSt-based clients. my test cases continue to be amarok and banshee for audio, kaffeine and totem for video+audio
<valgaav> I'm with apachelogger on this ... I mean I hate the sub cathegories in 'Games' ... I think most users have just like 5-6 favorite games ... Splitting it to subcategories is something I have to manually get rid off
<dtchen> rgreening: there are many potential focal points: GSt in karmic has undergone a complete ringbuffer rewrite for the pulse backend, which makes it _much_ better
<rgreening> cool.
<rgreening> remind me again why pulse  + xine/GStreamer is necessary under KDE (I'm just curious and forgetful)
<dtchen> rgreening: unfortunately, GSt is still quite lacking for DVD nav
<rgreening> :)
<valgaav> generally It would be great if there was some global kickoff setting "turn off subcategories"
<dtchen> rgreening: i doubt GSt will be able to replace Xine for karmic
<dtchen> rgreening: so the piecemeal approach to getting the audio stack aligned is a package that sets phonon's preferences to pulseaudio as primary
<rgreening> that's my thinking as well...
<dtchen> that'll be going into the ubuntu-audio-developer ppa
<maco> oh right that reminds me
<rgreening> send me the PPA and I can test it out
<dtchen> i suspect there will be much breakage reporting, since i personally can reproduce it on a fairly wide range of audio hardware (usb, hda, ac'97, firewire)
<maco> why is "default" not an option for phonon's output device?
<dtchen> maco: it is the default option; read the source code
<maco> you have firewire audio?
<dtchen> the actual string reported by the notification is arguably wrong
<maco> :-/ systemsettings -> multimedia only offers alc883 analog, alc883 digital, pulseaudio
<ScottK> seele: I meant what apachelogger said.  The whole subdividing thing is silly and awkward.  I've been using it for ~a week and a half and I still don't know what subdivision stuff is in.
<dtchen> the xine backend opens default followed by plug:iec958
<ScottK> seele: To the extent I know it's because I've gradually memorized the menu, not because it's inherently sensible.
<seele> ScottK: i dont see what value it adds.. i dont think it offsets the cost of having to scroll enough to be a benefit
<dtchen> it unfortunately still opens things according to index first, which is wrong; it should use the human strings and fall back to indices
<milian> is there a ppa for qt 4.5.2 ?
<ScottK> seele: I find it very confusing.  I'd appreciate it if you'd put on your KDE usability hat and go beat the relevant parties.
<milian> I just encountered a bug in qt 4.50 which got fixed in later releases
<dtchen> i'll rant a bit in a blog on why plug:hw:0 is bad and plug:hw:"NVidia" is good
<milian> and the bug crashed plasma
<milian> Riddell: you told me only critical updates get done, is that "critical" ?
<ScottK> Riddell: If you can find a patch that just fixes the crash, yet.
<ScottK> err milian^^
<seele> ScottK: is this from upstream? from the looks of the wiki page i thought people didn't like it
<ScottK> For "update all of Qt" it'd have to be earthshattering, not just a crash.
<ScottK> seele: It is from upstream.
<milian> narf
<ScottK> seele: Agreed.  The wiki page says no one like it.  Didn't stop implementation.  FOSS is fun.
<milian> do all distributions do it that way? or is there one which gives you these kind of updated libs right away?
<ScottK> All binary distributions do it that way.
<ScottK> If you want updated right away you can run our development release.
<ScottK> Updated right away has it's good and bad points.
<milian> I want bugfix updates right away...
<milian> not neccessarily feature updates
<seele> argh.. i hate kickoff to start with, especially since it is maintained by plasma
<seele> getting any changes made in plasma is such a nightmare
 * ScottK goes back to being away.
<apachelogger> seele: +1
<firephoto> milian: there's 4.5.2 in a ppa. been running it since it was out. no issues. jaunty.
<milian> firephoto: can you give me the ppa? I couldn't find it
<maco> milian, rolling release distros like Arch may not.... they often use whatever's in version control upstream
<firephoto> milian: right now i'm using the one out of the debfx ppa
<milian> I might want to check that out then... well I think I'll wait for another chakra release before though
<milian> firephoto: can you just give me the line from your sources.list please?
<milian> or is it that one: https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/ppa ?
<firephoto> milian:  hold on, it might not be in that archive anymore looking.
<milian> yeah, can't find qt in those packages
<firephoto> i was running the version from the arora ppa but that one had phonon built and some things were acting slow from that build.
<firephoto> https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/qt that's what i'm running.
<milian> ah great, thanks
<seele> ScottK: put it in a list for the next Kubuntu meeting.. we'll have to discuss some of the divergences we are maintaining because of stuff like this
<firephoto> np. i'm with you on the need for updates more so. big patches seem to make more problems than just following upstream from my point of view. ;)
<seele> i think there are still a few UI patches we maintain for kickoff too
 * seele doesn't understand how in one condition aseigo wants to be efficient and reduce mouse movement, and then in the other wants to reduce visual noise and increase mouse movement
<rgreening> seele: simple, he has a splitr personality which is participating in a virtual tug-of-war.
<rgreening> it's the "tastes great" ... "less filling" mentality :P
<rgreening> Personally, I'd rather move the wheel to scroll down a list than physically move the mouse ove the arrow, click and then possibly repeat more than once.
<rgreening> deeply nested menus are a PITA
<rgreening> invariably, I end up using krunner to launch apps, as the menu doesn't really help in quickly locating apps
 * JontheEchidna too
<JontheEchidna> or sometimes I open kickoff and use it like krunner
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: any good with writing init.d scripts :) or debugging them :)
 * rgreening has a brain fart happening atm
<JontheEchidna> nope
<rgreening> :(
<rgreening> lol
<dtchen> rgreening: shoot
<rgreening> dtchen: hehe... I'm working on a package for tacacs+.. can't get the init script to work correctly.
<rgreening> It's in my lp
<dtchen> i also tend to use the search feature in the menu, but if i don't position the cursor just right, it executes a search for whatever i've typed :/
<rgreening> dtchen: https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa/
<dtchen> i hate menus
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening wants better voice recognition sw, so he can say launch *
<dtchen> ok, will look in a couple hours; need to finish errands now. bug me later if necessary.
<rgreening> kk. ty dtchen
 * apachelogger opens up a bottle of bubbly
 * apachelogger loves how bottle fits bubbly :D
<rgreening> you rebel you apachelogger
 * apachelogger hands rgreening a glass
<rgreening> why ty apachelogger
 * rgreening sips
<rgreening> tingles
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> this tingly feeling in ze belly...
<maco> i dont use the applications tab of the menu because i dont understand it
<maco> well i mean, i guess i understand it...kinda...but the extra submenus confuse me...sometimes its not clear which one something will be in. it's easier to search
<maco> might make it easier to find out what menu it's in if after searching it showed the results with headings like Internet -> Browsers: Firefox and Games -> Arcade: Frets on Fire if i search for "fire" (for example..dunno if FoF is in a sub-category or not)
<maco> :-/ dtchen i find there's a lag when i hit the volume keys on my keyboard now. i press a few times and nothing happens, so i press some more...2 or 3 seconds later, it responds and overshoots what i wanted since that lack of immediate feedback made me press too much
<rgreening> dtchen: I got the init script working... some creative debuging and copious "echo $SOMEVAR"
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> maco: I suppose the delayed feedback is to app startup?
<maco> apachelogger, app startup?
<apachelogger> maco: I think the notification is handled through a seperate app
<apachelogger> which might be the reason for the delay
<maco> not just the notification though, the sound doesnt change for a few seconds either
<maco> and its a rather recent thing....
<vorian> I have an app here that the new fancy ayatana stuff did not work for
<vorian> qwit
#kubuntu-devel 2009-07-19
<dtchen> maco: (nick-highlight doesn't fire for me unless it's at the very beginning followed by a colon or comma) reproducible in another DE?
<maco> dtchen,  umm...dont have another DE installed, but it is reproducible across reboots
<dtchen> maco: try a daily-live of another DE
<dtchen> i highly doubt it's actually in the core audio stack
<dtchen> nothing has changed for your controller or codec
<dtchen> there is a set of scheduler fixes that landed two days ago in linux-2.6.git that are in yesterday's cod build
<dtchen> i don't see anything related there, either
<maco> ok
<dtchen> so, i'd go about troubleshooting by (order not important): 1) attempt to reproduce in a current daily-live of ubuntu; 2) attempt to reproduce in your current kubuntu karmic install with the latest cod build
<maco> dtchen, ok will do
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you upload this? launchpad bug 395276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395276 in kdenlive "Please merge kdenlive 0.7.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395276
<JontheEchidna> man, we could almost sync that
<lex79> we lose kdenlive replaces kdenlive-data
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's why I said almost ;-)
<JontheEchidna> we'll have to wait until 10.10 to sync though :(
<lex79> ok
 * JontheEchidna takes a look at the merge
<lex79> after, look for ack this launchpad bug 395300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395300 in texmaker "Please sync texmaker 1.9.2-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395300
 * JontheEchidna does that while he downloads the tarball
<lex79> thx :)
<JontheEchidna> btw, you can use the requestsync app to make fancy sync requests easy
<lex79> requestsync app ? what is and where is ?
<JontheEchidna> requestsync --lp texmaker karmic
<JontheEchidna> ubuntu-dev-tools I think
<lex79> uhm seems better than old way :)
<JontheEchidna> it even subscribes the right people for you
<lex79> useful
<lex79> JontheEchidna: launchpad bug 400291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400291 in kdesvn "Please merge kdesvn 1.3.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400291
<lex79> not mine...
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. saw that
<JontheEchidna> I had a question about that I think
<JontheEchidna> I should look at it again and comment
<lex79> yes, look this:
<lex79> -Section: vcs
<lex79> +Section: devel
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's it
<lex79> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<lex79> is only for packages in main ?
<JontheEchidna> right
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> well, I don't know if there's any official policy
<JontheEchidna> but usually that's how it is
<lex79> but now for packages in Universe the maintainer is Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<lex79> right ?
<JontheEchidna> right
<vorian> j to the o to the n
<JontheEchidna> anybody seen a bug where copying something to a usb stick makes the computer totally unresponsive? Even X and all your good old text tty's?
<JontheEchidna> cp, dolphin, anything copying a largish file to usb will do it
<DaskreeCH> Under what circumstances?
<DaskreeCH> I'm pretty sure if it happened all the time we might have heard about it by now
<JontheEchidna> just copying stuff to my usb stick
<JontheEchidna> happens every time
<lex79> JontheEchidna: that problem happens every time also here, I have to switch to window seven for copy big .avi files to usb stick. Sometimes the computer is responsive but the copy takes too time to finish. Very annoying
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'd appreciate some help reorganizing wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook/HardwareTesting into a decent table.  Know anyone that could help.
<DaskreeCH> Like the laptop pag?
<DaskreeCH> page
<ScottK> DaskreeCH: Exactly.
<rgreening> hey ScottK
<rgreening> how goes
<ScottK> rgreening: Not bad.  Got kubuntu-netbook-default-settings uploaded, into Main, and should be on the next ISO build.
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> I'm getting further with the tacacs server package :)
<rgreening> just ironing out the sql stuff
<DaskreeCH> is the netbook install going to be on the main CD ?
<seele> no it is going to be a separate CD
<DaskreeCH> how much space wassaved on the sropping of KDE3 and GTk?
<seele> the idea is to have a Kubuntu Netbook Edition
<seele> dunno
<DaskreeCH> How much space is the target install suppsoed to take up?
<ScottK> DaskreeCH: About the same as a regular Kubuntu install.  The ISO is bigger since we carry all the popular language packs on it.
<DaskreeCH> ScottK: Hmm Ok
<hunger_t> Any chance of getting the sid qtcreator debs into karmic? Sid has 1.2.1, karmic is still stuck at 1.1.0:-(
<DaskreeCH> Get a sponsor and yes
<DaskreeCH> hi mgraesslin
<mgraesslin> hi DaskreeCH
<DaskreeCH> how are you?
<mgraesslin> still tired :-)
<apachelogger_> EgS: is it me or is the core kinda slow?
<apachelogger_> trying to get a connection for a couple of minutes now
<ryanakca> ScottK: I can try.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thank you.
<ryanakca> ScottK: How's the current format? It makes for one mammoth table, but it's a table :)
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna, nixternal, vorian: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/yokadi
 * apachelogger_ is wondering whatever happened to awen
<JontheEchidna> he went on a ten-day trip some days ago
<JontheEchidna> only a week after he came back from being gone a month
<apachelogger_> sounds sensible :S
<apachelogger_> anyway
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: go revu the magic out of yokadi
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger_: needs LP bug
<apachelogger_> you know, I think that is my first python package that enters the archives
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: like show me the policy for that :P
<JontheEchidna> true
<JontheEchidna> I don't really care about it either, to tell you the truth :P
<apachelogger__> \o/
<JontheEchidna> bleh, need to create a pbuilder chroot
<JontheEchidna> this is awesome: http://imagebin.ca/view/VDj_yO4.html
<JontheEchidna> except that the keyboard dun work (Qt bug apparently)
<JontheEchidna> and it just crashed when I closed the tab v.v
<Monika|K> what, uh, is so awesome on the screenshot, JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> okular embedded in firefox
<ScottK> ryanakca: Definite improvement.  Please keep going.
<ryanakca> ScottK: *nod*, I didn't want to get it all done and find out it wasn't what you wanted. I'm adding it on my TODO for when I get back, I'm on my way out on the boat with my family, I'll be back in five or so hours.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<maco> didn't kicker used to stay open when you move the mouse off of it?
<seele> maco: you mean krunner?
<seele> er, what krunner replaced?
<maco> no the kicker menu
<maco> it closes when i mouse off of it...i used to have to click the "K" again to close it
<maco> seele, ^
 * seaLne confirms maco's experience
<seele> maco: you mean kickoff? the kmenu?
<Tm_T> maco: I believe it depends on ones settings in some cases, don't ask how or why
<seaLne> is anyone able to give me a summary of sound brokenness in karmic? still unsure if it is just some soundcards or all alsa or some other problem?
<seaLne> Riddell: you in edinburgh atm? ok if i just post you your laptop psu?
<apachelogger__> maybe we should boot arora
<apachelogger__> no one seems to like it anyway :P
 * JontheEchidna wonders what needs done with webkitkde
<JontheEchidna> aside from totally redoing the konq settings dialog
<Monika|K> maybe not boot it, but wait longer
<Monika|K> it doesn't look as if it would even pass minimal requirements at the time of the next release
<apachelogger__> Monika|K: there is some pretty important stuff I don't even know how to resolve properly in a maintainable matter
<apachelogger__> the upcoming netbook stuff makes it also a lot more difficult
<apachelogger__> even though it would be the one benefiting the most of a more reliable browser
<seele> JontheEchidna: it wont be done in time for karmic
<seele> JontheEchidna: (webkit/khtml/konq stuff)
<Monika|K> "at least on netbooks the bookmark bar should go away, since it wastes the rare display real estate" - even on my netbook I would never give up my bookmark bar
<apachelogger__> well, arora won't either :|
<seele> JontheEchidna: redesigning the settings dialog might be possible though
<apachelogger__> Monika|K: that is a personal preference
<apachelogger__> from a UI point of view the default netbook setup should be tuned towards content
<Monika|K> what does it mean to be tuned towards content?
<apachelogger> Monika|K: remove UI bits that get in the way of content display
<firephoto> is anyone considering the browsing part of the browser when considering arora and not just the app interface? konq wins hands down if you don't care about websites you can't use with it.
<apachelogger> from my point of view the bookmarks bar is a workaround for browser having crappy address bars
<apachelogger> firefox' awesomebar is kinda what I'd like to see all across
<apachelogger> just even more useful :P
<Monika|K> is Awesomebar the normal Firefox address bar?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> you basically just enter some bookmark name and it will offer that bookmark as first option
<Monika|K> ah
<apachelogger> anyway, if a bookmark bar, then a vertical one ... the whole idea of having it horizontal is rather stupid
<apachelogger> window deco => menu bar => browser bar => bookmarks bar => tab bar => content
<apachelogger> if that approach is not inefficient then I don't know what is :P
<Monika|K> why is the idea to have it horizontal stupid?
<apachelogger> because it contributes to the waste of space
<apachelogger> google chrome does it the right way
<apachelogger> all hail the chrome
<Monika|K> I am more concerned about vertical space than horizontal space
<Monika|K> narrowing down the width of the screen screws up many websites
<Monika|K> horizontal scrolling sucks
<Monika|K> normal scrolling I don't mind
<apachelogger> the trend is widescreen
<shtylman> Riddell: I have done some migration work on the installer (new theme) to the actual installer codebase. I can do an install front to back...with it. I need people to review it now, I assume before we actually make it the installer? or can we do that for alpha 3?
<apachelogger> shtylman: it is alpha after all :D
<apachelogger> though we might give it a round of testing before pushing it to the archives
<apachelogger> even for an alpha a broken installer is kinda bad ;-)
<shtylman> haha ... true
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> quite
<apachelogger> firephoto: the associated data are not to be forgotten
<apachelogger> we can't migrate cookies for example
<apachelogger> also, since konqueror is UI wise much more preferable than arora it is likely that we want to migrate back once webkit is useable with konqui
<apachelogger> then we have to reverse the whole migration mess
<Riddell> seaLne: yes, post would be best
<apachelogger> ryanakca: btw, why are there grey boxes around the orange arrows on kubuntu.org?
<shtylman> ryanakca: have any mockups of the website changes we talked about at UDS?
<Riddell> shtylman: e-mail me where to find the code and I can try it out tomorrow
<shtylman> Riddell: will do :)
<valgaav> just curious what's so broken about webkit kpart for konqueror ?  ... From last planetkde post for me it seems to not be as bad
<valgaav> though last time I tried it flash dind't work in it :(
<Riddell> it doesn't integrate, all the konqueror settings don't apply
<Riddell> try it, it's in the archive
<JontheEchidna> the snapshot in jaunty is a bit buggy, but the one in karmic works very well aside from not wanting to save my cookies
<JontheEchidna> http://i38.tinypic.com/33zd7qd.jpg
 * ScottK echos apachelogger's disappointment with arora so far.
 * ScottK doesn't find it as good as konqueror on most sites.
<ScottK> BTW, git snapshot of quassel will follow KDE default settings.
 * ScottK will upload that probably tomorrow.
<apachelogger> ScottK: kde default settings?
<ScottK> apachelogger: kds or knds in our case.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> neato
<shtylman> how many days are we from alpha3?
<ScottK> Should have Alpha 3 freeze on Tuesday and Alpha 3 on Thursday.
<shtylman> gotcha
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, what sould we do about nepomuk?
<apachelogger> afaik trueg now recommends a new backend
<apachelogger> and last I checked we didn't even have that in the repos
<ScottK> apachelogger: Isn't that the one that's a freeware version of some proprietary db?
<apachelogger> ... it appears to be part of a larger stack though ... even larger than mysql :D
<ScottK> Yep.
<apachelogger> well, redland is rotting away
<apachelogger> and the java thing is not really an option IMHO
 * ScottK thinks KDE needs to pick something and stick with it.
<apachelogger> +1
<ScottK> Yeah, the Java thing is non-free.
 * ScottK would vote postgresql, but that's just me.
<ScottK> Actually I think they ought to put some "talk to a database" API in kdelibs and have everyone use that.
<apachelogger> aye
 * ScottK does a little more armwaving and waits for it to appear.
<apachelogger> like I said the other day, database should have been one of the pillars of kde 4
<ScottK> Sensible.
 * apachelogger fires up mp3blaster
<ScottK> No reason new pillars can't be added I don't think.
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK:akonadiconsole is a development tool and part of kdepim-runtime
<apachelogger> the thing is, it is shown in the menu in the development cateogry
<apachelogger> so it has to disappear one way or another
<apachelogger> options: 1) detach akonadiconsole into an own .deb that is not installed by default 2) add Hidden=true to it's desktop file
<apachelogger> whats it gonna be?
 * apachelogger thinks that 1) is certainly the better way to do it, on the other hand due to the still kind-of experimental nature of akonadi it might be useful for debugging to give users a tool to check stuff (under guidance in a bug report for example)
<CIA-74> Kubuntu: apachelogger * r7 kdepim-runtime/ (.bzr-builddeb .bzr-builddeb/default.conf): Add .bzr-builddeb directory with defaults for merge package so one can drop the -m option for bzr-builddeb
<apachelogger> *daft punk is playing my house*
<apachelogger> jussi01: get a wiki page started
<jussi01> apachelogger: for arora?
<apachelogger> aye
<lex79> apachelogger: have you time for two uploads in main? kipi-plugins and digikam
<lex79> or ScottK or Riddell :) launchpad bug 401231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401231 in digikam "Merge digikam 1.0.0~beta2 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401231
<lex79> launchpad bug 395481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395481 in kipi-plugins "Merge kipi-plugins 0.4.0-1 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395481
<JontheEchidna> lex79: going to do gtk2-engines-qtcurve too?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> k, I noticed you skipped it the last few times so I was just asking :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yes, upstream is too fast eheh
<ScottK> apachelogger: I saw split the akonadi thing and make it vanish.
<ScottK> (from default install)
<apachelogger> ScottK: mergedaway maybe?
<lex79> launchpad bug 401471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401471 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release 0.66" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401471
<JontheEchidna> lex79: or you could push it to bzr and get it sponsored from there
<lex79> ok I push it to bzr
<JontheEchidna> as long as it's in bzr I'm happy :)
<lex79> :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I saw/I'd say
 * ScottK can't type.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you ack this? launchpad bug 401479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401479 in cutecom "Please sync cutecom 0.22.0-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401479
<lex79> thanks
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok, I'll split ASAP
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, if you get a chance, please take a look at yokadi in NEW
<ScottK> OK.  Probably not until late tonight or tomorrow.
<apachelogger> good enough for me, I am working the next 3 days, so don't expect much from me ;-)
<apachelogger> that said, I should go to bed
<apachelogger> cyas
<JontheEchidna> So I am thinking that it's about time to retire gtk-qt-engine from the archives
<JontheEchidna> It has never ever worked properly and we have the stuff that does work (GTK config) in other packages
<JontheEchidna> we are nearing the 2nd anniversary of its last upload too
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: +1. it certainly confuses people attempting to match look-n'-feel who install anything referenced from googled blog entries
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-19
<debfx> fabo: is the qtwebkit package missing a symbols file on purpose?
<debfx> Riddell: we need to keep the qtwebkit package for the transitional binary packages. should I call the version something like "5:1"?
<ScottK> debfx: If it just existed during Maverick development and not in a stable release, then a transitional package isn't needed.
<fabo> debfx: yes, on purpose. I would like to stabilize the package a bit before adding the symbols file.
<Riddell> good morning from Prague
<Riddell> debfx: yes probably easier not to bother with a transitional package
<jussi> hello Riddell :)
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Riddell: hello
<debfx> ScottK, Riddell: libqt4-webkit{,-dbg} are in lucid, but we can add those transitional packages to qt4-x11
<Tonio_> hi
<Riddell> debfx: that's a reasonably compromise
<Riddell> although libraries shouldn't need transitional packages at all, the dist upgrade tool wants to keep kubuntu-desktop installed and that only cares about the apps not the libraries
<Riddell> but not everyone uses dist upgrade tool for some reason
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've heard rumours that kdesudo doesn't compile because the docs use the old DTD
<Riddell> are you able to look into it or should we find someone else who cares?
<Tonio_> Riddell, hum, I forgot about that one indeed
 * Tonio_ flashed a maverick vm
<Tonio_> Riddell, looking
<Quintasan> !package ktorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package ktorrent
<Quintasan> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.4+dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1254 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<Quintasan> !info ktorrent maverick
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.1-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 960 kB, installed size 4072 kB
<Quintasan> time for bugfix release then!
<Quintasan> well no need
<Quintasan> debian already has one
<Riddell> Quintasan: it needs to be merged though
<Quintasan> yup
<Quintasan> grabbing source to check if changes are still relevant
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I cannot imagine why it would be failing then
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you see awesome ubuntuone-share? :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: that video?
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> apachelogger: so you can share any folder with any other ubuntu one user?
<apachelogger> no, but really yes ^^
<Riddell> or any folder within your Ubuntu One folder I guess?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I can't imagine it too, the build failed when I was using dh -a --dbg-package=project-neon-qt
<apachelogger> you can define any folder to sync with u1, and then you can share that syncd folder
<Quintasan> now I set override_dh_strip and retried the build
<apachelogger> for now only sharing stuff from within ~/Ubuntu One is implemented though
<Quintasan> wtf is that Merge-o-Matic? Heard of it but never saw it
<apachelogger> I'll probably just check if $folder is part of a folder that is already synced and if not add another page to the wizard that asks you to sync that folder to u1 first and helps you with that...
<Riddell> apachelogger: that is most awesome
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100719092256-k3jagmv8yikcdzya * debian/control add boost to the builddeps (necessary for akonadi love contacts model) + sort deps a bit
<ulysses> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ulysses 
<ulysses> I read your mail on kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> about qt assistant?
<ulysses> yes
<Riddell> that word is painful to write with my s key missing on this laptop
<apachelogger> Riddell: did someone steal it?
<Quintasan> I would replace G N O M E keys on my keyboard though
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> who is running for DMB?
<Riddell> ulysses: do you know what to do?
<ulysses> Riddell: nope:(
<Riddell> ulysses: apt-get source  one of the packages
<Riddell> tulip for example
<Quintasan> apachelogger: DMB?
<Riddell> ulysses: edit debian/control and add libqtassistantclient-dev to the build depends
<Riddell> check if qt4-dev-tools is in the Depends of any package in debian/control and add qt-assistant-compat if it is
<apachelogger> Quintasan: developer membership board
<Tonio_> Riddell, considering kdesudo, should the doc be rewritten or discarded ?
<Riddell> run  debuild  to compile the package
<Tonio_> Riddell, it basically dupes the manpage...
<Quintasan> oh
<Riddell> ulysses: if it compiles and installs, you're all set
<Tonio_> Riddell, I'd patch just to not built it if it were me
<Riddell> ulysses: run debuild -S to build the source packages and take a debdiff with   debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc
<Riddell> ulysses: oh run  dch -i   to add a changelog entry before compiling
<Riddell> ulysses: send us the debdiff and move onto the next package 
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's just a one line patch to the DTD in the docs
<Tonio_> Riddell, I'm not a hudge specialist in docs.... looking at what misses
 * apachelogger really thinks rewriting the ubuntuone sync daemon in Qt would make a whole bunch of sense
<Riddell> Tonio_: just set the DTD to  <!DOCTYPE article PUBLIC "-//KDE//DTD DocBook XML V4.2-Based Variant V1.1//EN"
<Tonio_> Riddell, kk testing
<Riddell> apachelogger: wanting to keep up the Kubuntu representation on the DMB?
<apachelogger> would be nice ^^
<Riddell> ulysses: did you follow that?
<ulysses> Riddell: yes, one question: I'm using Maverick, is it neccessary to install Lucid, or not?
<Riddell> ulysses: we only care about maverick for this
<Quintasan> Riddell: should I merge things like identations in copyrights?
<ulysses> Riddell: ok, I start the job
<Riddell> Quintasan: you're merging something from Debian?
<Quintasan> Riddell: ktorrent
<Riddell> Quintasan: just use Debian's debian/copyright file, I've never come across a reason not to
<Quintasan> okay
<Riddell> ulysses: good luck, let me know if you get stuck :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there any reason for using a POD struct instead of a class?
<Quintasan> apachelogger, Riddell: can you review? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/ktorrent-diffs.rar
<apachelogger> must it be a rar? -.-
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> latest u1-kde only builds on KDE 4.5 ^^
<apachelogger> my oh my
<Quintasan> brb tar gzipping
<Quintasan> blame ark for not having default entries for tar.gz or tar.bz2
<apachelogger> Quintasan: xv++
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I am quite sure it got entries at least for targz
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's a POD struct?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Don't you mean xz?
<apachelogger> Riddell: a struct without ctor, dtor and any other C++ fancyness IIRC
<apachelogger> Quintasan: right ^^
<apachelogger> xv--
<apachelogger> xz++
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/diffs.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> tar.bz was less effective :<
<apachelogger> that is why we use lzma :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: looks good, I'll upload
<Quintasan> nonono
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> libktorrent now
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> oh? ok
<Riddell> Quintasan: I wonder why debian hasn't picked up that issue, maybe they don't know, could you check for ktorrent bugs in debian and if there's nothing file a bug on ktorrent in debian with the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/546719 issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546719 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "ktorrent should recommand or suggest kross" [Low,Fix released]
<Quintasan> okay, going to check that
<Quintasan> Riddell: it seems there is no bug related to this, should I file one?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes please
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think a sync for libktorrent would be better
<Quintasan> no Ubuntu delta and it is just a bugfix release
<Riddell> "Set versions of the UTPServer class symbols to 1.0.1.
<Riddell> has that gone away?
<Quintasan> I think yes, but let me double check everything
<Quintasan> then I will persuade apachelogger to do it too, libs are serious business
<Riddell> Quintasan: debian know what they're doing with .symbols files so I expect it can be synced
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hm?
<Quintasan> - bump minver of all symbols to 1.0.2 in the symbol file
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> Quintasan: so that's fine
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'll do the sync
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> Qt still building....
<Riddell> synced
<Riddell> Quintasan: should I upload ktorrent now?
<Quintasan> I think it should be fine now
<Quintasan> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Quintasan: ktorrent uploaded, thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: qoauth failed :/
<shadeslayer> built fine in pbuilder 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just the test suite failed
<Riddell> must be something about the buildd environment it doesn't like
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<Riddell> strange that it builds in debian though but not us
<shadeslayer> ive tried and tried but ive never gotten the exact same build env. as the buildd
<shadeslayer> i even enabled pkgbinarymangler... but even now its not same :D
<Riddell> I guess you should see if there's a way to not run the test suite
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ill check it out
<shadeslayer> Riddell: check.commands = ( cd tests/ut_interface && ./ut_interface ) && ( cd tests/ft_interface && ./ft_interface ) << in qoauth.pro
<shadeslayer> i can patch that to not run it
<shadeslayer> then theres check.depends = sub-tests as well
<shadeslayer> or... i can just remove tests from SUBDIRS 
<ulysses> Riddell: should I use 'debuild -d' instead of 'debuild'? http://paste.ubuntu.com/465849/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: QOAuth::Ut_Interface passes, only QOAuth::Ft_Interface fails so I guess just patch out running ft_interface bit
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> ulysses: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libvtk5-dev libminc-dev
<Riddell> ulysses: sudo just intall those two packages and run debuild again
<shadeslayer> ulysses: you need to install build deps
<shadeslayer> if you use -d it will fail at CMake stage
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do i check if it builds or fails :P
<shadeslayer> since it will always pass in pbuilder
<Riddell> shadeslayer: upload to a PPA?
<shadeslayer> hmm ok
<ulysses> okay, debuild is running after apt-get build-deps caret
<Tonio_> Riddell, tried your fix, won't work....
<Tonio_> Riddell, looks like the doc really is to be rewritten...
<Tonio_> index.docbook:10: element book: validity error : root and DTD name do not match 'book' and 'article'
<Riddell> book and article won't havre changed
<Tonio_> hum... well it looks like what was valid before isn't anymore...
<Tonio_> appart from reritting the doc... I can do it anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell, I just wondered if keeping the doc is usefull for a command line binary... manpage could suffice
<Riddell> it shouldn't be that different
<Tonio_> Riddell, yeah, probably a few things should fix
<Tonio_> Riddell, looking
<Tonio_> Riddell, it is *very* different in fact :)
 * Riddell looks too
<Tonio_> Riddell, looking at rekonq's doc for example
<Tonio_> Riddell, kdesudo doc was writtent in 2003 fyi
 * shadeslayer see's rekonq docs being discussed
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: is there a issue with rekonq docs? 
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, you could be right
<Riddell> nixternal: ping
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm happy with dropping the docs
<Tonio_> Riddell, great
<Tonio_> Riddell, no issue at all with rekonq doc, I just used them for comparison :)
<Tonio_> Riddell, kk, patching and droping the docs
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: ok.. :D
<Riddell> groovy
<shadeslayer> this is for the loads of rebuild failiures?
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: ^^
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, ftbfs :)
<shadeslayer> ohh 
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, I suspect kdesudo just won't rebuilt indeed
<shadeslayer> there are loads of packages which are FTBFS right now  due to docbook issues
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> so thats why were dropping the docs?
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, for kdesudo we're droping it cause it's useless
<shadeslayer> also i mailed the kdiff3 ML about the docbooks
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, and yeah, some devs are stupid
<Tonio_> how can they get drop the old format support ?
<shadeslayer> heh
<Tonio_> isn't backward compatibility somewhat *important* to keep in mind ?
<shadeslayer> afaik the drop was in kdelibs
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, that won't change my mind it's stupidity
<Tonio_> especially since it comes from kde...
<shadeslayer> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=201007141100.03798.ndbecker2%40gmail.com&forum_name=kdiff3-user
<shadeslayer> and http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=AANLkTimztff1U-rNJ4kLsYsAefsMmbCM5Cfq_CJu3KFu%40mail.gmail.com&forum_name=kdiff3-user
<Tonio_> kde people don't seem to understand breaking working things isn't a progress, but a regression
<Quintasan> It's just like the RC of Qt being BIC
<Quintasan> We had to rebuild everything :O
<shadeslayer> the messange is at the bottom
<Tonio_> even if it is for the best in the next 5 years or so...
<Tonio_> I'm tired with this, really
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, probably the reason why I don't use kde anymore
<shadeslayer> i didnt dare to touch docbooks after i tried my hand with kdiff3
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: aww... :(
<Tonio_> I don't care if everything is made so that it'll be a good desktop environnement "one day"
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, I need something that works
<Tonio_> I use my computer for real, and sometimes I don't want to spend my time on it to work :)
<shadeslayer> well.. it does work for me.. but yeah.. right now these build failiures are not good
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, I got a little tired with years on kde4, and the fantastic "let's break everything" done on SC 4.4 and kdepim finished to kill me
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: in 4.5 plasma is pretty stable.. hasnt crashed more than twice here...
<Tonio_> when a developper forgets to think about users using their products, that's a hudge problem
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, plasma ain't the issue for me
<shadeslayer> PIM>
<Tonio_> the issue is that there are priorities
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+build/1879750 << qoauth now builds
<Tonio_> and that releasing kde4 for 2 years, without working bluetooth, without forking networkmanagement stuff
<Tonio_> that just demonstrates kde lacks project management
<Tonio_> I don't care having 2004859 graphical effects
<Tonio_> I just want the basing stuff to work correctly
<Tonio_> including, my mail, contacts, network, and so on...
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, believe me I don't like gnome
<shadeslayer> i hear they have a new bluetooth manager now.. bluedevil or something
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: hahah :P
<Tonio_> but that, the base, it does it, and well
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, how good it is to start your pim client and don't have to care about mail loss, contact loss, crashes and so on....
 * shadeslayer doesnt use PIM :P
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, yeah, there is always a "new stuff fixing the problem for good"
<shadeslayer> +client
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, when it comes to work you have to...
<shadeslayer> yeah i guess.. im a student right now,so no need as of now ^_^
<shadeslayer> a student that hasnt gone for training in the past 3 days .... :P
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, I really hope I'll be able to use kde again one day... but really I think things have to change on the kde side, on the project management side
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: well.. kdepim 4.5 is going to be out with kde 4.5.1 .. so you could give that a spin
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, interesting, and what will break in the meantime ? multimedia ? network ?
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<shadeslayer> network is fixed now.. plasma-widget-networkmanagement does a pretty good job
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, the simple fact kde 4.5 is going to be released without the major fixes awaited for kdepim is just unbelievable to me.......
<shadeslayer> much better than the earlier stuff
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, I know it does, but we waited for this for 2 years..... it should have been there with kde 4.1, honnestly
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: yeah,but i guess kdepim want to make sure they get only the good stuff out
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, of that may be why they broked up everything 6 month ago then ? :)
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, yoàu know when half of the components moved to akonadi , not waiting for the other apps, and that broke everything...
<shadeslayer> i never really used kdepim till i had to test 4.5 beta 1 ;)
<shadeslayer> that must be really b0rked
<shadeslayer> well you might want to know everything is now moved to akonadi.. kmail and stuff
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, let's make it simple :
<Tonio_> kresource has a compatibility layer to akonadi
<Tonio_> but akonadi has a compability layer to kresource too o_0
<shadeslayer> heh
<Tonio_> then, kaddressboook moves to akonadi, but not kmail
<Tonio_> all this when the API isn't even stabilized
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: even kaddressbook was b0rked in 4.4.
<Tonio_> and you loose all your data
<Tonio_> not re-read your previous statement please :)
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, they release things when they consider they can be released
<Tonio_> aka : without project management, without QA, without any user feedback, except "we consider this mature enough"
<Tonio_> I know I'm rude.... but considering in my company, 2 years ago, 50% people were using KDE, and now I'm the only one, and I recently switched....
<shadeslayer> wow..
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, this means there are problems there
<Tonio_> I decided to try to figure out why, could be a distro problem
<shadeslayer> wow.. because i cant find a single company here that uses KDE :D
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, because it is unsuitable for companies maybe ? :)
<shadeslayer> all of them use the MS stuff.. outlook and kruft
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: no i mean they dont even use FOSS software
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, look at the french parliament, they have kde3, they can't go to kde4....
<Tonio_> what to do then ?
<shadeslayer> ouch
<Tonio_> yeah
<shadeslayer> omg.. i think my dead phone just rang :S
<Tonio_> they went to kde/linux cause XP was about to be deprecated
<shadeslayer> :D
<Tonio_> and one year later, they end up with an unmaintained system they can upgrade cause the new one will be ready in 2015, eventually...
<Tonio_> nice job
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, don't ask me which DE I tend to suggest to companies now...
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, sorry for the very bad mood anyway
<shadeslayer> lol :P
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: no problem ;)
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, it's because I love kde so much I'm so frustrated, and so demotivated...
<shadeslayer> happens with everything 
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg for now,be back in 30 mins
<Tonio_> shadeslayer, kk :)
<debfx> Riddell: qtwebkit-source is ready: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qtwebkit-source_2.0~week26-2ubuntu1.dsc
<debfx> Riddell: qt changes are in bzr
<Riddell> debfx: rock
<shadeslayer> btw kcm-touchpad appears in lost and found in system settings
<shadeslayer> someone might want to correct that
<Riddell> we have half a dozen in lost and found
<shadeslayer> Riddell: shouldnt it be put under Hardware
<shadeslayer> also,mail to DD sent about qoauth license issue
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather Gurgaon,India
<kubotu> Weather info for New Delhi, India (updated on 4:30 PM IST on July 19, 2010); Temperature: 90 F / 32 C; Humidity: 75%; Dew Point: 81 F / 27 C; Wind: East at 12 mph / 18 km/h; Pressure: - (Steady); Conditions: Haze; Visibility: 1.9 miles / 3.0 kilometers; UV: 3 out of 16; Clouds: Scattered Clouds (SCT) : 2000 ft / 609 m  (FEW) : 3000 ft / 914 m  Mostly Cloudy (BKN) : 10000 ft / 3048 m; Yesterday's Cooling Degree Days: 28
<kubotu> approx.; Sunrise: 5:36 AM IST; Sunset: 7:19 PM IST; Moon Rise: 1:34 PM IST; Moon Set: 12:26 AM IST; Moon Phase: Waxing Gibbous
<shadeslayer> a bit out of date... its raining now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes it should be under Hardware, not hard to fix, just needs doing :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: DD?
<shadeslayer> Debian devel
<Riddell> I doubt they care much, if it's through new they'll be happy
<Riddell> I'd e-mail the author and ask him to make it consistent
<shadeslayer> source author?
<shadeslayer> also i just saw the mail on kaffeine :P
<ryanakca> Riddell: Which of the Qt assistant transitions still need doing?
<Feer> Riddel: Heya, this is Jasem from KStars/INDI. Wanted to know if I can join the packaging effort to resolve some issues :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes source author
<Riddell> ryanakca: ask ulysses 
<ryanakca> ulysses: Which of the Qt transitions still need doing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw can you upload new qoauth from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<ulysses> ryanakca: I'm doing caret and paraview currently
<ryanakca> ulysses: So tulip is free?
<ulysses> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> ulysses: Alright, pulling sources from maverick?
<ulysses> ryanakca: yes
<ulysses> WHat do I wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/465896/
<ulysses> my GPG-key is configured to "Kiszel Kristóf <ulysses@kubuntu.org>"
<yofel> ulysses: are you sure the mail in the changelog is right? E: caret: debian-changelog-file-contains-invalid-email-address ulysses@locris
<ulysses> yofel: arghhhh, I didn't see:( thanks
<yofel> more like, is DEBEMAIL set? ^^
<ulysses> no, it isn't
<Quintasan> well, something in kubuntu rules makes it build
<Quintasan> grr
<ulysses> yofel: DEBEMAIL needs to be in ~/.bashrc?
<yofel> ulysses: usually yes 
<Riddell> certainly saves a lot of time compared to manually changing the e-mail in changelog every time :)
<ulysses> :)
<maxwellian> Might also look into .pam_environment or /etc/environment for setting shell variables.
<maxwellian> Obviously .bashrc only works for bash.
<Riddell> naw it's a per user settings, ~/.bashrc is good and everyone uses bash don't they? :)
<ulysses> It's enough, I'm the only user on this laptop:)
<debfx> who would want to use bash when there's zsh? :D
<Riddell> fabo: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/qtmobility_1.0.1-2ubuntu1.debdiff
<Riddell> fabo: builds gstreamer backend for qtmultimedia, QtBearer is in QtNetwork now or so the build log says
<Riddell> adds some runtime deps listed on http://doc.qt.nokia.com/qtmobility-1.0/installation.html
<Riddell> including hal, whyever did they chose an obsolete package I don't know
<Quintasan> debfx: ++
<fabo> Riddell: thanks
<ryanakca> Aye, zsh >> bash :)
<Riddell> fabo: let me know if you agree :)
<maxwellian> ryanakca: That's a weird right shift... ;)
<maxwellian> O_o
<Riddell> right, jasem, indi
<JontheEchidna> well, now that it finally built, at least maverick users can use muon 0.3 :)
<ulysses> \o/
<JontheEchidna> should be published in the QApt ppa in the next 20 minutes or so
<JontheEchidna> no string complaints, from translators or otherwise, so that's good. :)
<ryanakca> ulysses: Hmmm. I can't seem to spot where libqt4-assistant is getting pulled in by tulip. My best guess is that debhelper is pulling it in with ${shlibs:Depends}? And that I'd have to add something to debian/patches/04-autotools -ac_subst_vars ?
<ryanakca> maxwellian: No, zsh >> bash means zsh much greater (better) than b, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inequality_(mathematics)
 * Riddell assumes maxwellian was joking :)
 * maxwellian thought so too... :(
<ryanakca> maxwellian: Ah, I missed it :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: so just add the build depend for the new libqtassistent, make sure it builds and picks up the shlib depend, job done
 * maxwellian goes back to his linear algebra homework with renewed shame
<Riddell> jasem: yo
<ulysses> ryanakca: Riddell told me that I should add libqtassistantclient-dev to build depends, and if qt4-dev-tools is in the Depends of any package in debian/control and add qt-assistant-compat
<ryanakca> ulysses: I'm guessing if qt4-dev-tools is in the B-D too, I should add qt-assistant-compat to the B-D?
<ulysses> I guess it should go to Depends
<Riddell> jasem: according to your changelog you're starting with our current lucid package not with our current maverick package
<ryanakca> ulysses: Which one though? None of tulip's binary packages are in qt4-dev-tools rdepends...
<Riddell> ryanakca: no qt-assistant-compat shouldn't need to be a build-depend 
<Riddell> it provides /usr/bin/assistant_adp which used to be in   qt4-dev-tools
<Riddell> jasem: according to your changelog you're starting with our current lucid package not with our current maverick package
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK, thanks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you consider volunteering to help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep ?
<Riddell> jasem: connection issues?
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> well then back to Qt
<ulysses> caret finished building \o/
<Riddell> qtmobility now builds qtmultimediakit so I'll remove qtmultimedia from qt4-x11
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah... i know about that :D
<shadeslayer> but idk alot about coding right now :(
<shadeslayer> i did close a few bugs here and there as they were old
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think what they are looking for is within what you can do.  All you need to check is if the patch still applies and if so, is it packaging related so send to Debian or is it code related so send it upstream.
<shadeslayer> ok ill try :D
<shadeslayer> right now i have to get my phone fixed first :P
<ScottK> OK.
<ulysses> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/juniorjob/caret_5.6.1.3~dfsg.1-2ubuntu1.dsc.debdiff
 * Riddell wibbles a lot at the size of the diff between our and debian's qt4 package
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy
<Riddell> ulysses: I'd replace "Rebuild" with "Add libqtassistantclient-dev build-dep" since it's not a no change rebuild
<Riddell> oh also the pesky "dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<shadeslayer> we should have a script to change that
<Riddell> ulysses: uploading like this http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/caret_5.6.1.3~dfsg.1-2ubuntu1.debdiff
<ulysses> Riddell: I changed just now too:) http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/juniorjob/caret_5.6.1.3~dfsg.1-2ubuntu1.dsc.debdiff
<Riddell> fabo: I think libpulse-dev can go from the qt4-x11 build-depends
<ulysses> Should I add 'Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>' to every changelog?
<Riddell> ulysses: yes, and change the one from debian to XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<Riddell> fabo: seems like a bad idea to mention Debian in package descriptions, other downstreams may not notice to change them
<Riddell> fabo: presumably libqt4-phonon can go in debian now that qtwebkit is separate?
<Riddell> fabo: we have libqt4-dev Recommend libqtwebkit-dev (as well as libqt4-opengl-dev)
<ryanakca> Riddell: debdiff and build log available at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ryanakca/tulip_3.1.2-2ubuntu4.debdiff and http://people.ubuntu.com/~ryanakca/tulip_3.1.2-2ubuntu4_i386.build
<Riddell> ryanakca: lovely, uploading
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks
<ScottK> ulysses: No need to mention maintainer change in debian/changelog.
<ryanakca> ulysses: Have you started on another package?
<ulysses> ryanakca: I'm doing paraview
<ulysses> ScottK: Hm? Where did I that?
<ryanakca> ulysses: Alright, I'll tackle scidavis
<ScottK> ulysses: You asked "[09:32:18] <ulysses> Should I add 'Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>' to every changelog?"
<ScottK> The answer is no.
<ulysses> Oh, I get it
<ulysses>  armel build of caret 5.6.1.3~dfsg.1-2ubuntu1 in ubuntu maverick RELEASE
<ulysses> failed:(
<ulysses> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52163490/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.caret_5.6.1.3~dfsg.1-2ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ulysses> ScottK: Oh, I mean debian/control
<ScottK> ulysses: Yes.  There is a script called update-maintainer in ubuntu-dev-tools to do this easily.
<ulysses> dch -i, right?
<ryanakca> ulysses: Hmm, nevermind, someone already did scidavis :)
<ulysses> ryanakca: qtiplot and pcp-gui is free:)
<ryanakca> ulysses: qtiplot needs doing, I'll do it
<ulysses> ryanakca: ok, I'll do pcp-gui if paraview finished
<JontheEchidna> anybody up for a revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qapt
<Riddell> ulysses: qt currently isn't compiling on arm so things will fail there
<ScottK> Riddell: I raised that (at on armel) at the release team and we're waiting on the Linaro toolchain changes to get uploaded.  That should be "soon".
<ScottK> Riddell: doko and robbiew were supposed to have a chat about it at the sprint.  I asked them to make sure they included you.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: advocated
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: any plans to get this into main and replace install-package usage?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it'll need symbols files if you do want to get it into main
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's the plan
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I was wanting to wait until the stable release to get a symbols file, but that's currently scheduled for the day of feature freeze
<JontheEchidna> I'll probably have to write one before then, then
<JontheEchidna> well, API shouldn't change too much at this point :)
<Riddell> since no other packages use the ABI it doesn't matter if the symbols files change really
<JontheEchidna> If I get muon packaged, it will, but it's only one package that will be close under my control
<JontheEchidna> I'll freeze API on the beta release that is scheduled a week for wednesday. The API will be up for review until then, and when I package the beta I'll include a symbols file then
<JontheEchidna> (any API review in the meantime is appreciated) :)
<ulysses> Riddell: paraview fails to build at 25% http://paste.ubuntu.com/465955/
<Riddell> ulysses: looks like paraview needs a merge or sync from debian
<Riddell> ulysses: so grab the version from debian and see if it builds http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/paraview
<Riddell> (with the new qtassistent build-dep)
<Riddell> debfx: Qt uploaded with webkit dummy packages, also qt multimedia is dead and gone
<nixternal> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> nixternal: was going to ask what needs changed in kdesudo docs, but unless you object we'll just drop them
<nixternal> is it the same crash on de docs?
<nixternal> not crash, build failure
<nixternal> jeesh, just woke up obviously :)
<Riddell> de docs?
<JontheEchidna> german docs?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> to both :)
<Riddell> it's only english
<nixternal> is it the same failure that shadeslayer was having?
<nixternal> ahhh
<jjesse> must be nice to have just woken up
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> no objection on dropping them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: qoauth uploaded
<Riddell> jasem: commented on bug
<Quintasan> apachelogger: this is magic
<Quintasan> seriously
<Quintasan> now it FAILS at strippin :S
<ryanakca> Hmmm.. qtiplot FTBFS: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ryanakca/qtiplot_0.9.7.10+r1453-1ubuntu3_i386.build
<Quintasan> Riddell: What do you think about creating a PPA for plasmoids, or shall we upload to one of current Kubuntu PPA's?
<Riddell> debfx: qtwebkit-source uploaded
<Riddell> Quintasan: what fails at stripping?
 * Quintasan dislikes the idea of having some sort of 0.1.1 in universe
<Riddell> Quintasan: why not the main archive?
<Quintasan> Riddell: stripping debug libraries from Qt
<Quintasan> magically the same procedure works for our packages
<Quintasan> even in PPA
<Riddell> ryanakca: looks like another package which needs a sync/merge from debian
<ryanakca> Riddell: Alright, will do.
<steveire> Quassel notifications in 10.04 are crazy
<ScottK> Quintasan: As long as you test the plasmoid and it ~works, I think who cares about the version number.
<Riddell> ryanakca: debian/01_build_system.diff
<steveire> It keeps flashing envelopes at me, even if quassel is already focussed
<Quintasan> Riddell: the idea behind the PPA is that plasmoids can break anytime and we probably won't be able to do anthing besides patching it
<Riddell>  is the diff
<Riddell> ScottK: is debian still on python 2.5?
<Quintasan> ScottK: well, if not upstream the KDE can break them
<Quintasan> s/the/then
<Riddell> Quintasan: if it's unstable then experimental PPA is the place
<ScottK> Riddell: They support 2.5 and 2.6, but 2.6 is default.
<Quintasan> well, fine with me
<Riddell> ryanakca: so that patch can probably be removed and we can probably sync
<ScottK> Quintasan: If it's something we want for end users, it should go in the archive at some point.  IMO the PPAs are for testing or early adopters.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: omg
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: your working on the switch user plasmoid?
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> want me to do so?
<shadeslayer> actually no :P
<Quintasan> I wanted yofel to try that
<shadeslayer> im packaging it for debian
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> Riddell: any ideas -> http://pastebin.com/7Hz5tDDM ?
<Quintasan> It works for out beta PPA (I think so because we do have dbg packages)
<shadeslayer> bug 589471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589471 in Sahana-Eden ""@ToDo: Use a global "deployment_settings" variable"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589471
<shadeslayer> abrrr
<shadeslayer> debian bug 589471
<ubottu> Debian bug 589471 in wnpp "ITP: plasma-widget-fastuserswitch -- Fast user switch plasmoid for switching between sessions in KDE" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/589471
<Quintasan> Riddell: this is dh_strip --dbg-package=project-neon-qt-dbg
<Quintasan> output of*
<shadeslayer> ive already got it packaged,just adding the copyright and stuff
<ryanakca> Riddell: Shouldn't I merge and add libqtassistantclient-dev to debian/control?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do we need to add *.install files?
<shadeslayer> because even if i dont add that file,it still installs correctly
<Riddell> ryanakca: sync (i.e. start from debian package no need to keep anything from ubuntu one) and add libqtassistantclient-dev to debian/control
<Riddell> Quintasan: are you using -no-separate-debug-info ?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also the package for ubuntu is ready
<shadeslayer> i need to test package in sid pbuilder for debian first tho
<Riddell> fabo: better http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/qtmobility_1.0.1-2ubuntu2.debdiff
<shadeslayer> btw anyone have a ready sid pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> ill have to create one :(
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: I do
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: oh goody one sec
<Riddell> debfx: qtwebkit-source uploaded
<Riddell> debfx: apt-cache rdepends libqt4-webkit suggests we have quite a transition to do
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/fastuserswitch-0.1.1.tar.gz.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: can you download that and extract it,then you should get 2 tarballs,extract fastuserswitch-0.1.1.tar.gz but not the .orig one :D
<shadeslayer> then pdebuild away :)
<shadeslayer> and yes i know,the license is missing in debian/copyright right now ;)
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: ... is obj-x86_64-linux-gnu supposed to be part of upstream's source?
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/0.2 <- feature parity ftw :)
<shadeslayer> weird
<shadeslayer> how did that get there 0_o
<Quintasan> Riddell: nope, I'm using just -debug
<shadeslayer> i did run dh_clean
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: no, it doesn't need install files for debug libs
<Riddell> Quintasan: why?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: not debug libs :P , i meant for the plasmoid :D
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Building...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: oh I think yes
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ok great
<shadeslayer> thanks :D)
<Quintasan> didn't do that with new dh magic
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, why should I use -no-separate-debug info?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hmm.. i used new dh magic but,i didnt put in a install file,and it still works
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: so if it works, why bother?
<Riddell> Quintasan: why should you do anything different from our normal packaging?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah,just double checking
<Riddell> Quintasan: we stopped using separate debug things becaues it was different from every other library and broke the normal way of making debug packages, as you're discovered
<ScottK> Riddell: agateau just marked Bug 603736 fix committed.  I think once that's uploaded, it ought to be ready to be in the default netbook layout.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603736 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "Doesn't use APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH=0" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603736
<ScottK> Any chance that could be on your list for the sprint?
<Quintasan> Riddell: So, in short, I should use -no-separate-debug info and override_dh_strip?
<Riddell> ScottK: uploading it?
<Quintasan> apachelogger--
<ScottK> Riddell: agateau's fix.
<ScottK> He didn't say where it was in the bugmail.
<ScottK> So hopefully he reads here and says or you see him.
<agateau> Riddell: ScottK: it's in the Qt patch
<ScottK> Riddell: Sorry, I got confused.
<Riddell> ScottK: he usually does releases on thursdays
<ScottK> Riddell: Including plasma-widget-menubar in the netbook layout is "it".
 * JontheEchidna wonders why plasma-widget-menubar hasn't been promoted yet
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Because it's not Riddell archive day yet and no one else seems to be bothering about such things.
<JontheEchidna> ah, that's tomorrow though, right?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ScottK> Yep.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I'd like to get netbook layout looked at this week
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there was this MIR that was reviewed and needs work, one sec let me see
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It was approved (plasma-widget-menubar)
<shadeslayer> oh that was the one
<shadeslayer> ok then :)
<shadeslayer> no wait
<shadeslayer> bug 595173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595173 in linphone (Ubuntu) "[MIR] linphone" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595173
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm, I need to look into that, although I'm not sure how far my abilities go with it
<shadeslayer> same here :(
<Quintasan> Riddell: I hope this works
<Riddell> Quintasan: I think neon shouldn't needlessly differ from the normal packaging (of course there will be plenty places where it is necessary)
<Riddell> Quintasan: why are you using qt 4.6 and not 4.7?
<shadeslayer> now my public key would be named pubring.gpg right?
<Riddell> who uses Kate?
<shadeslayer> me
<Quintasan> Riddell: uhh, well KDE dudes said it would be better to use version from their repository
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: was the build fine?
<Quintasan> I can try building 4.7 after I get stripping to work
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh it's from kde-qt git branch?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: still building
<Quintasan> yes
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> Quintasan: that makes sense
<Riddell> Kate users: any objections to me turning on Dynamic Word Wrap by default?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: I was already running a maverick build, so they're both running a bit slow at the moment :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: nope
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please enable it by default
 * Quintasan was sometime wondering where the hell 3/4th of his code went
<Quintasan> and then I pressed F10
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> Riddell: Why?
<ulysses> Riddell: paraview from Debian also failed to build
<ScottK> Riddell: I find Dynamic Word Wrap quite annoying when trying to code.  
<Riddell> ScottK: means you only have one direction to scroll, having to scroll in two directions is a hassle
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: look under http://people.ubuntu.com/~ryanakca/fastuserswitch_0.1.1-1_i386.build
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw any idea why ejecting external HD's in KDE does not power them down?
<Quintasan> simulacrum: up for some quick packaging task?
<ScottK> Riddell: I agree it can be more convenient for reading stuff with really long lines, but when I'm writing code, I generally want the line break where I want it and not at some predetermined length.
<shadeslayer> oh noes.. bad patch :S
<Riddell> ulysses: same issue?
<ScottK> Riddell: I guess it depends on what one views the primary use case for Kate.  
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: If you can upload a .dsc next time, I can just dget it, it'll be easier.
<ulysses> Riddell: seems to, In file included from //usr/include/libavutil/avutil.h:81, from //usr/include/libavcodec/avcodec.h:30, from //usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:56, from /home/ulysses/Fejlesztes/debian/paraview-3.6.2/VTK/IO/vtkFFMPEGWriter.cxx:23:
<ulysses> //usr/include/libavutil/common.h: In function ‘int32_t av_clipl_int32(int64_t)’:
 * ScottK is OK with DWW (based on the idea that more people read stuff than write it)
<ulysses> //usr/include/libavutil/common.h:154: error: ‘UINT64_C’ was not declared in this scope
<debfx> Riddell: yay for 2 qtwebkit build-depend transitions in one cycle ^^
<ulysses> /home/ulysses/Fejlesztes/debian/paraview-3.6.2/VTK/IO/vtkFFMPEGWriter.cxx: In member function ‘int vtkFFMPEGWriterInternal::Start()’:
<ulysses> /home/ulysses/Fejlesztes/debian/paraview-3.6.2/VTK/IO/vtkFFMPEGWriter.cxx:102: warning: ‘AVFormatContext* av_alloc_format_context()’ is deprecated (declared at //usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:933)
<ulysses> /home/ulysses/Fejlesztes/debian/paraview-3.6.2/VTK/IO/vtkFFMPEGWriter.cxx:102: warning: ‘AVFormatContext* av_alloc_format_context()’ is deprecated (declared at //usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:933)
<ulysses> /home/ulysses/Fejlesztes/debian/paraview-3.6.2/VTK/IO/vtkFFMPEGWriter.cxx:110: warning: ‘AVOutputFormat* guess_format(const char*, const char*, const char*)’ is deprecated (declared at //usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:787)
<Quintasan> oh god
<ulysses> /home/ulysses/Fejlesztes/debian/paraview-3.6.2/VTK/IO/vtkFFMPEGWriter.cxx:110: warning: ‘AVOutputFormat* guess_format(const char*, const char*, const char*)’ is deprecated (declared at //usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:787)
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: uh if i just upload the .dsc to where? people.ubuntu? you just need the .dsc?
<ulysses> make[3]: *** [VTK/IO/CMakeFiles/vtkIO.dir/vtkFFMPEGWriter.o] Error 1
<ulysses> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/ulysses/Fejlesztes/debian/paraview-3.6.2/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu'
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and its still coming
<ulysses> make[2]: *** [VTK/IO/CMakeFiles/vtkIO.dir/all] Error 2
<ulysses> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/ulysses/Fejlesztes/debian/paraview-3.6.2/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu'
<Quintasan> ulysses: use pastebin.ca!!!!!!
<ulysses> make[1]: *** [all] Error 2
<ScottK> !pastebin | ulysses
<ubottu> ulysses: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ulysses> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ulysses/Fejlesztes/debian/paraview-3.6.2/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu'
<shadeslayer> whew...
<jussi> curious
<shadeslayer> seems to have stoped
<shadeslayer> *stopped
<shadeslayer> ulysses: speak
<ulysses> Riddell: It's the same I think http://paste.ubuntu.com/465989/
<Riddell> :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<ulysses> However it stopeed at 24%, not 25% :P
<Riddell> ulysses: are you on amd64?
<ulysses> Riddell: yes
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Sorry, yes, you can try dputting it to people.ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> and then I can dget and build for you
<shadeslayer> you can dput to people.ubuntu 0_o
<shadeslayer> wow
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> while Qt's tro...building I'll go break my legs
 * Quintasan takes his skateboard and goes for some leg breaking
<Riddell> uploading k-d-s which turns on dolphin info bar, turns off dolphin search bar, kate uses dynamic word wrap, and has apachelogger's fix for plasma kubuntu branding logo
<shadeslayer> whee
<Riddell> ScottK: talking about defaults, what's your opinion on default message indicator usage these days?
<Riddell> ulysses: might be worth building in a i386 chroot
<Riddell> ulysses: do you know how to do that?
<ulysses> Riddell: no
<Riddell> ulysses: sudo debootstrap --arch i386 maverick-i386 maverick
<Riddell> <cup of tea>
<Riddell> hmm no
<Riddell> ulysses: sudo debootstrap --arch i386 maverick maverick-i386
<ScottK> Riddell: There were two isssue that I think blocked that: one was getting a single click to the last message and agateau says he fixed this.  The second was it always showing the message waiting dot if you had any unread email messages.  I don't know the status of that.
<ScottK> If that is fixed too, then I think we might as well go ahead.
<Riddell> agateau: ^^ ?
<agateau> ScottK: the thing with KMail is that it will show the dot for any folders with unread messages, if those folders have been marked as folders which should trigger notifications on new messages
<Riddell> ulysses: then  copy your files into maverick-i386/root and sudo chroot maverick-i386 and build as normal
<agateau> (not sure I am very clear here)
<ScottK> agateau: What's the default?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Still fails to build,  qtiplot_0.9.7.14-1ubuntu1.dsc -> sync + libqtassistantclient-dev in B-D.
<ScottK> (if I didn't make any selection, except to turn on m-i)
<agateau> ScottK: by default it would notify :/
<ScottK> agateau: By default it notifies for anything?
<agateau> ScottK: but the patch needs to be rewritten for KDE 4.5 anyway
<agateau> ScottK: I am not being clear
<agateau> ScottK: by default, if you turn on the "get notifications on new messages" option
<agateau> ScottK: then any folder which gets a new message triggers a notification
<agateau> ScottK: unless you disable it for a specific folder
<agateau> ScottK: this is upstream behavior
<agateau> ScottK: I just decided to map the message indicator to the notification option instead of creating another option
<Riddell> we could just not turn it on for kmail by default?
<ScottK> Ah.
<agateau> but the options seem to have changed anyway
<Riddell> if the issue is that you always have new e-mails, having a notifier for them isn't very useful
<ScottK> yep
<ScottK> agateau: Where do I configure this?
<agateau> in KDE 4.5 the option is not named the same, so it's worth investigating if it changed
<agateau> ScottK: are you running KDE 4.4 or 4.5?
<ulysses> Riddell: I've done pcp-gui http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/juniorjob/pcp-gui_1.4.7ubuntu1.dsc.debdiff
<ScottK> agateau: 4.4 on the laptop I'm using right now.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did any decisions get made on KDEpim for 4.5?
<agateau> ScottK: so in 4.4 you can right click on a folder and look in the properties dialog
<agateau> ScottK: there should be an option talking about notifications
<Riddell> ScottK: upstream are still undecided but seem to be on the won't be ready position
<ScottK> agateau: Yes.  I see that, but I don't see an option to enable the m-i?
<agateau> ScottK: oh, this one is in the main kmail configuration dialog
<ScottK> Oh.  Looking
<agateau> for the record, the m-i patch was upstreamed in kde 4.4, but I was warned I would have to rewrite it for 4.5, because kmail changed too much
<ScottK> agateau: Settings -> Configure Notifications, right?
<agateau> ScottK: mmm there should be something more explicit
<ScottK> agateau: It looks like there may be no rush since I think we'll stay with KDE pim from 4.4 for this cycle.
<agateau> ScottK: I added a "Message Indicator" checkbox iirc
<ScottK> I don't see it.
<agateau> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/ConfigureIndicators
<agateau> ScottK: there is a KMail section
<Riddell> ulysses: could you run debuild -S and redo that debdiff?
<ScottK> Looking
<agateau> I even explained the folder property thing :) (I forgot I did)
<ScottK> agateau: I found it there.  I was looking in the application notifications part, not the account part.
<agateau> ScottK: you mean the global option to turn on/off notifications?
<ScottK> Yes
<agateau> I think that's the checkbox below "Use detailed mail notification"
<agateau> err, "Detailed new mail notification"
<Riddell> shtylman: response to my "live CD boot process" e-mail appreciated
 * agateau just realized Maverick KMail is not v2.0 so it's the more or less the as same Lucid
<ScottK> agateau: Reusing "Act on messages ..." is pretty broad since that means any filter rules won't get run.
<agateau> ScottK: oh. I didn't know that
<ScottK> agateau: I'm pretty sure that's the case.
<agateau> ScottK: the what's this help does not mention this
<ulysses> Riddell: debuild -S tell that signature can't be verified
<ScottK> Riddell: I think on by default for quassel/kopete is worth discussing.
<Riddell> ulysses: that's fine, you don't need it to be for a debdiff
<Riddell> ScottK: sounds like an excuse to call a meeting
<ScottK> We'll need one in any case.
<Riddell> ScottK: for something else?
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we should also discuss Kmail for Maverick with my view being stay with what we have.
<Riddell> yes
 * Riddell adds schedule meeting to his todo
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/packages/
<shtylman> Riddell: from what I know the only reason we don't have the same book screen is cause noone made the theme
<shtylman> I added the try/install code to ubiquity for kubuntu last cycle
<shtylman> but it was too late to make the boot screen
<ulysses> Riddell: debdiff is the same after debuild -S
<shtylman> I can do that for this cycle
<shtylman> Riddell: that way we are exactly like ubuntu
<shtylman> Something troubling I did discover yesterday is that the "install only" mode currently looks bad
<shtylman> cause it uses non oxygen widgets for some reason
<Riddell> shtylman: that's a bug in Qt, for some reason it doesn't use the theme now when running as root, it needs looked into
<shtylman> gotcha
<Riddell> shtylman: if you're playing with boot screens I'd rather change to seele's design as I e-mailed
<shtylman> grey on blue is generally bad.. imho cause their isn't enough contrast
<shtylman> personally, I would have no text whatsoever
<shtylman> the faster we boot the better
<shtylman> no need to ask users questions that don't really mean anything
<shtylman> (as an asside... our system boots so much faster than kde loads right now... it makes me sad :(
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: building
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ok.. the only thing left is to upload to mentors.debian :)
<shtylman> sorry I haven't been more active recently.. trying to find a place to live as my lease expires very soon... quite stressful in nyc :)
<Riddell> ulysses: ok sorted, uploaded
<Riddell> ulysses, ryanakca: please also file bugs at debian with these debdiffs, they will have the same issue
 * Riddell out
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Have you thought of asking the debian-qt-kde team if they'd mind having it in kde-extras?
<shadeslayer> uh nope
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: are they on OFTC?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Yes, #debian-qt-kde
<jasem> how can I checkout a package source for Maverick?
<ryanakca> jasem: pull-lp-source foo
<shadeslayer> jasem: also if your on maverick : apt-get source foo
<jasem> I'm not, I'm on lucid, it's not working, trying to figure it out. Do I need to setup anything before hand or pull-lp-source should do the trick?
<shadeslayer> jasem: you will need ubuntu-dev-tools
<jasem> installed already
<shadeslayer> then your good to go
<jasem> kk, it's working now.. version issue :)
<debfx> has anyone tested synaptiks? do we still consider switching to it?
<ulysses> Riddell: paraview failed at 24% in i386 chroot
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: poke
 * Quintasan hands shadeslayer Stick of Poking
 * shadeslayer grabs sticK of poKing and poKes ryanaKca
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: yeah so everything is good to go according to me
<shadeslayer> now i have to make a git repo on debian
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: do you have write access to git.debian?
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: can the vcs and git stuff be added later?
<shadeslayer> because apart from that,everything is good to go
<shadeslayer> and im going to sleep in 15 mins ^_^
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Yes, you can add the vcs/git stuff later. And yes,I have write access on git.d.o
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: oh nice :D
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ok so upload to mentors?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Sure
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Have you yet created the git repo?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: i dont have access
<ryanakca> ah
<shadeslayer> thats why i asked
<shadeslayer> if the stuff can be added later on
<shadeslayer> heh.. apt-get finishes much faster than aptitude
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ive submitted a request to join https://alioth.debian.org/projects/pkg-kde/
<Fazer2> hey, I have a problem with creating a DEB package for my Qt app
<Fazer2> I followed this tutorial - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/QtApplication
<Fazer2> butafter debuild -S I get lots of errors and it fails
<Fazer2> *but after
<Fazer2> I think the problem lies in debian/rules file, which I copy-pasted from the site
<Fazer2> I think I should modify it, but I don't know how
<Fazer2> the log is here - http://codepad.org/eBhgagFR
<yofel> Fazer2: I'm not sure I can help you, but can we move to #ubuntu-packaging?
<Fazer2> yofel: thanks
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=fastuserswitch
<shadeslayer> no lintian errors
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1151886 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Minor optimizations for PackagePrivate::searchPkgFileIter()
<Riddell> debfx: I've not tried synaptiks, it would be good if someone did
<shtylman> Riddell: any news on the site :)
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
<shtylman> ooooo
<Riddell> it got copied by the sysadmin to http://preprod.www.kubuntu.org/
<shtylman> any good news I should ask?
<Riddell> there's a question about whether admin access works
<Riddell> oh and it needs the new stories added
<Riddell> otherwise it's good to go I think
<debfx> hm debian has a synaptiks package but called the binary package kde-config-touchpad just like our kcm-touchpad
<shtylman> progress
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1151895 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Less unnecessary temporary construction during variable assignment
<JontheEchidna> g2g, bbl
<Quintasan> Riddell: progress was made, the whole deb is now 46475250 2010-07-19 21:39 project-neon-qt_1.0+1200~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Quintasan> but dbg package is still 1,2 kB :/
<Riddell> Quintasan: ooh, well done
<Quintasan> from the size I assume that debug info is there
<Riddell> use file to check
<Riddell> file /opt/neon/usr/lib/libQtCore.so
<Riddell> should say stripped or unstripped
<Quintasan> Riddell: it says, stripped
<Quintasan> libQtCore.so.4.6.3: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<ulysses> Riddell: I reported a bug about paraview build failing to Debian
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-20
<ScottK> It would be nice if someone would forward Bug 607372 to b.k.o.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607372 in plasma-netbook (Ubuntu) "Double/single click settings should not apply to search and launch interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607372
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1151987 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp package.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-33> Apparently libapt-pkg returns null const char pointers when you try to call
<CIA-33> Section() on a package that lacks a section. :/ I naively thought that we might
<JontheEchidna> well, first official bug squashed. :) (kde bug 245177)
<ubottu> KDE bug 245177 in libqapt "Opening muon makes it crash" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=245177
<JontheEchidna> This probably does mean that I'll have to check each use of a libapt-pkg call from libqapt, and determine whether or not there is a risk of it returning a null pointer :/
<JontheEchidna> tomorrow, though. Sleepy times...
<apachelogger> good morning Kubuntu
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for Nightrose
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Nightrose and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Nightrose, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Nightrose :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<apachelogger> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!
 * apachelogger kisses and huggles Nightrose
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Happy Birthday to Nightrose!
<nigelb> oh, happy birthday Nightrose :)
<Riddell> hugs to birthday Nightrose!
<Riddell> kdevelop needing packaged if there's any takers
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for Nightrose 
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Nightrose.
<Quintasan> Happy birthday!
<Quintasan> Riddell: dunno if you got my messages yesterday (my ISP is doing something nasty) but the files in deb package say the are stripped, yet the dbg files is 1,2kB is this normal?
<Riddell> Quintasan: not it's not normal
<Quintasan> I wonder where the files went then
<yofel> maybe disable the stripping and see if they're still stripped?
<Riddell> presmably dh_strip is being run without putting the debug symbols in the right place
<Riddell> thanks a good idea yofel 
<Quintasan> well, I'll try that
<Quintasan> Riddell: I have copied the rule from kubuntu package: override_dh_strip: dh_strip --dbg-package=project-neon-qt-dbg
<Riddell> seems reasonable
<Riddell> maybe the debug symbols aren't being compiled in the first place
<Riddell> in which case try disabling the dh_strip line there as yofel suggested
<Quintasan> removed, testbuilding now
<Riddell> long cup of coffee time?
<debfx> how can I switch between plasma netbook and desktop?
<Riddell> debfx: system settings -> Workspace
<Riddell> I've not tested it this cycle
<debfx> seems to work, but it doesn't add decorations to existing windows
<debfx> I upgraded a vm from lucid to maverick and it changed from desktop to netbook without asking
<Riddell> debfx: that'll be the new screen height < 700 test since we merged our desktop and netbook ISOs
<Riddell> in bzr it also test with laptop detect and for absense of CD
<Riddell> hmm, I can't add any accounts in choqok
<Riddell> shadeslayer, neversfelde: is that just me?
<debfx> imho we shouldn't automatically switch to netbook when upgrading
<Riddell> I agree although I can't think of a way to stop it from happening
<Riddell> rickspencer3: ping
<steveire> Quassel really needs to be un-fscked.
<steveire> On 9.04 and (I think 9.10) it noticed when I clicked on it and did not flash an envelope at me unitl I click the envelope
<steveire> Is that a kubuntu added notification thing or should I look into quassel code?
<Riddell> that's quassel's own notification thing
<Riddell> you can turn on support for our message indicator for a nicer one :)
<Riddell> or just hassle Sput :)
 * Sput didn't get the problem
<Riddell> steveire: what's the problem?  that it's too "noisy" or that it doesn't work?
<steveire> The problem is that the noise doesn't stop until I click the envelope.
<steveire> So if I have konsole focussed and I get pinged, I alt-tab to quassel and read the ping, but the envelope still flashes at me.
<steveire> The only way to stop it flashing is to click it, and then it changes my context in quassel to some other screen which I don't seem to be able to access any other way.
<steveire> So I have to then click back to the channel I was on before
<Sput> ah, that has been fixed (though I though we fixed that back in 0.6 already?)
<Sput> *thought
<Sput> maybe it was post-0.6
<Sput> you can also disable the animation
<steveire> Version: v0.6.1 (dist-611ebcc)
<Riddell> I can't recreate that problem in maverick (0.6.1)
<steveire> The animation is only part of the problem. Can the fix be backported to 10.04?
<Riddell> steveire: have you tried the message indicator plasmoid?  Settings -> Configure Notifications -> Show messages in application indicator
<Riddell> then turn off the systray icon in Setting -> Configure Quassel -> Show System Tray
<Riddell> ScottK or anyone who cares, lucid.1 hoped for next week, anything we need to get through SRU?
<Riddell> I don't see anything relevant at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=verification-needed or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=verification-failed
<Riddell> hard to search through https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru
<steveire> I don't see that option in systemsettings/notifications. Maybe it's only in maverick?
<Riddell> steveire: not system settings, from within quassel
 * Riddell wonders why bug 578215 is only fix committed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578215 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu Lucid) "virtuoso-t eats my cpu, should be nice" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578215
<steveire> OK, can you ping me and we'll see what happens?
<Riddell> steveire: worked?
<Riddell> steveire: ping
<steveire> Yes, that works.
<steveire> Thanks.
<Riddell> steveire: by animation you mean the little star which appears?
<steveire> That should probably be the default. Can we fix that in the package? By animation I mean the systray icon gets a flashing envelope
<Riddell> steveire: the message indicator should be default?
<Riddell> didn't you just turn off the quassel systray icon and its flashing envelope?
 * steveire doesn't know.
<steveire> The problem could be my 'upgrade' path. I was using 9.04, and I just formatted and installed 10.04 on my root partition
<Riddell> now I'm confused about which indicator you're using :)
<steveire> Oh. I still have 'Show system tray icon' checked.
<steveire> Wierd.
<Riddell> so you have both?
<jussi> so the facebook plugin for gwenview... does anyone actually use that? 
<jussi> usability is very annoying
<Riddell> never heard of it
<Riddell> jussi: what does it do?
<jussi> Riddell: uploads photos for facebook
<jussi> from gwenview
<Riddell> kipi-plugin presumably
<jussi> its part of kipi
<jussi> hehe
<agateau> jussi: I used to use it
<jussi> agateau: do you not think its annoying to use? I mean, it would be much better if you could select the photos from within gwenview, not from tiny previews in the file chooser. and when you are done, there is only a cancel or upload photos button - what do you do? cancel? does that mean your photos dont get uploaded?
<agateau> jussi: you can select the images from within Gwenview
<agateau> jussi: but it's true it lacks a handy universal "upload" button
<jussi> agateau: you can? didnt seem that way to me - perhaps I missed it?
<jussi> oh and btw, for all those who are interested, here is some pics of the house Sari and I just bought! http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=186443&id=695927806&l=b70aac357c
<agateau> jussi: just select the images before opening the plugin
<jussi> agateau: ahh, yeah, I guess that makes sense
<MIH1406> Can I ask about translations?
<MIH1406> I have installed Kubuntu with Arabic translations
<ScottK> Riddell: I really want bug 578215 for 10.04.1.  I think it's important.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578215 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu Lucid) "virtuoso-t eats my cpu, should be nice" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578215
<ScottK> MIH1406: You can ask.
<MIH1406> ScottK: thank you I asked in KDE
<ScottK> MIH1406: OK.  That is probably a better place.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: pong
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1152146 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Less QString construction
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think it would be wise to give sort-of datatypes coming from the syncdaemon a proper class (with all the prototyping) ... for example one might want to query for shares, which from dbus returns a QList<QHash<QString, QString> >
<apachelogger> now, if one of the qstrings in the hash changes that change is directly exposed to any user of the syncdaemon library requiring changes in every part querying for that sort of stuff
<Riddell> it would seem important to have some way of knowing what the syncdaemon is returning
<apachelogger> OTOH prototyping a simple "data container" is one giant PITA
<Riddell> surely there's some way of knowing already?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, the first QString of the Hash is a sensible key
<apachelogger> like "access_level"
<apachelogger> but if the library exposes the hashlist itself there are no maens to provide compat in case that name changes
<Riddell> do we know if that's likely to happen?
<Riddell> ah, rickspencer3, ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: what happens on the gtk side?  because that probably is the "interface" needing to be followed
<apachelogger> I really do not think that the GTK side is anything that should be followed
<Riddell> :)
<apachelogger> anyhow, they just take the dict (in python) and get values manually
<apachelogger> but for example for status updates from the syncdaemon I prototyped a class because there are quite some values that need to be brought into an enum
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/annotate/head:/src/libs/SyncDaemonStatus.cpp
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/annotate/head:/src/libs/SyncDaemonStatus.cpp#L171
<apachelogger> what is most interessting
<Riddell> and it would be "one giant PITA" to make that generic enough for shares and everything else which needs it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: with C++ I really should be prototyping appropriate setter and getter functions to get any advantage from it
<apachelogger> unless you know something that helps with that
<Riddell> I don't
<apachelogger> in ruby you can do attr_accessor :foobar and ruby will create you appropriate setter and getter functions for foobar
<apachelogger> which would be just perfect here
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: apparently eclipse supports that kind of stuff ^^
<Riddell> well it seems sensible to have some reliable way to know what you're handling
<Riddell> eclipse?  the java IDE?
<apachelogger> eclipse is not just java
<apachelogger> it like a bloated plugin monster
 * apachelogger would find something macro-based or moc based better though
<Riddell> could you use Qt properties?
<apachelogger> they do not create the functions unforutnately
<apachelogger> hm, maybe boost got something
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll manually write the functions
<Riddell> might be faster to rewrite this in ruby :)
<apachelogger> well, it is just copy'n'paste anyway ;)
<apachelogger> but it is nice in ruby, because you can switch from auto-prototyping to manual just be replacing attr_accessor :foobar with proper getter/setter
<apachelogger> or either of those and make an attr_reader or attr_writer :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe I just need readers for now anyway
<steveire> It seems the plasma notifier doesn't work for quassel or needs to be configured. I get no notification when I am pinged.
<Riddell> steveire: the envelope doesn't turn to an envelope with star?
 * apachelogger wonders about the sync daemon's odd function naming
<steveire> Sorry, network troubles here in the Berlin office. It really sucks
<Riddell> 13:41 < Riddell> steveire: the envelope doesn't turn to an envelope with star?
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: happy birthday! (sez skype)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so I am having doubts if we can use KStatusNotifierItem in k-n-h in KSNI's current state
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it expects to be given a qwidget it can activate when you click, and won't emit a generic clicked() signal if it does not have such a qwidget
<JontheEchidna> this is unsuitable for cases when we, for example, call the shutdown dialog over dbus
<JontheEchidna> it won't do the dbus call, and we get the context menu on click
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: agateau might be a better person to ask about KSNI
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: we did discuss it and chase the behavior in gdb, right before the last Kubuntu council meeting
<JontheEchidna> we didn't find a way to resolve the issue in that time (though he had to go before we had completed what we were doing)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you want it to restart on click on the ksni?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no, just bring up the dialog
<JontheEchidna> run(), basically
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: activateRequested?
<apachelogger> signal from KSNI
<JontheEchidna> right
<JontheEchidna> brings up the context menu unless a qwidget is associated with it
<JontheEchidna> which one cannot be when we call the restart dialog over qdbus
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> just set a fake widget
<apachelogger> OTOH
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how does it behave if you explicitly try to set it to 0?
<JontheEchidna> if the QWidget is null, it opens the context menu on clickity
<apachelogger> are you sure
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> activate()
<apachelogger> does
<apachelogger>     if (d->associatedWidget == d->menu) {
<apachelogger>         d->statusNotifierItemDBus->ContextMenu(pos.x(), pos.y());
<apachelogger>         return;
<apachelogger>     }
<apachelogger> which is not equal to associatedWidget == 0
<apachelogger> and following up it does
<apachelogger>     if (!d->associatedWidget) {
<apachelogger>         emit activateRequested(true, pos);
<apachelogger>         return;
<JontheEchidna> yes, doing a m_notifierItem->setAssociatedWidget(0); and clicking opens the context menu
<apachelogger>     }
<apachelogger> how is that the possible?
<JontheEchidna> that is what agateau and I were chasing through gdb
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: setting a dummy qwidget results in a toplevel window belonging to kded to appear
<apachelogger> hide()?
<apachelogger> hoooray
<apachelogger> u1-kde is broken \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: does not help. It is probably doing show() on the widget
<JontheEchidna> m_notifierItem->setAssociatedWidget(0); and clicking results in the context menu being shown, and the activateRequested signal never firing
<apachelogger> maybe the plasma thingy is at fault
<JontheEchidna> yeah, probably. We can't use it until it is fixed at any rate
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should push the KSNI port to a bzr branch and revert the changes from trunk until it is fixed
<JontheEchidna> and of course file the necessary bugs with plasma, etc
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That or get Riddell to poke at agateau until he fixes it this week.
<ScottK> Since they're in the same place he can provide motivation very directly.
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * apachelogger thinks that motivation does not really mean motivation in that sentence Oo
<apachelogger> crash!
<apachelogger> good thing I can still backtrace in lucid :P
<apachelogger> is that actually working again in maverick?
 * apachelogger waves his fist at dbus and its type system
<ScottK> apachelogger: It should be working again.  If not, file a bug and ping kees.
<JontheEchidna> yay for empty new queue
<agateau> ScottK: we even share a room!
<ScottK> agateau: Ah, so keep Riddell happy or be careful sleeping.
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I remember this debugging session
<agateau> JontheEchidna: stupid question: can't you put everything in a menu?
<JontheEchidna> you mean, put a reboot button in the menu?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> that would be more clicks than is usually expected
<Riddell> agateau is such a party animal he always goes to bed after me
<JontheEchidna> if we could get away with not having to go that route, it'd be best
<agateau> Riddell likes to try to wake me by putting his alarm at weird hours, but so far he failed, I was still coding when it beeped :)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: it's not an action one perform very often so I don't think an additional click would be too painful
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> holy daft punk
<apachelogger> now qtdbus wants to mess with me
 * apachelogger shouldnt have waved his fist :[
<Quintasan> Riddell: strange, without override_dh_strip the libs are still stripped
 * ScottK imagines his threats would be working better if Riddell weren't a pacifist.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm a pacifist who occationally gets nuclear submarine bases shut down, I think I can control aurelien somewhat :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: so maybe it's not building with debug at all?
<ScottK> ;-)
<agateau> Riddell: how did you shut down a nuclear submarine base?
 * agateau feels like he is missing an important private joke
<Riddell> Quintasan: grep the build log to check there's nothing else stripping it
 * txwikinger also wants to have a nuclear submarine
<Riddell> agateau: sat infront of the gate at shift change
<agateau> Riddell: oh... what happened next?
<txwikinger> Riddell: hwo comes they let you travel around in all those countries with this history?
<Riddell> workers go home happy for a day off, protesters have a party, soviets fail to invade, uselessness of nuclear weapons proven and government disbands nuclear weapons system saving billions of pounds
<Riddell> possibly the last one didn't work out 
<agateau> Riddell: nice!
<Riddell> txwikinger: I've always managed to avoid arrest, but breach of the peace is hardly an offence to stop you getting travel visas
<txwikinger> Depends on the country Riddell
<txwikinger> and if they have a G8/G20 in the country at the time :D
<Riddell> G8 was in a Scotland a few years ago, nice non violent demonstration, no problems at all
<txwikinger> rofl
 * txwikinger saw the action on TV
<fabo> Riddell: I merged Qt changes. I take a look to Qt Mobility.
<txwikinger> there was more action than in Toronto a couple of weeks ago
<Riddell> fabo: great
<Riddell> txwikinger: did the anarchist invade?
<txwikinger> Riddell: One day the police let them burn a couple of police cars and the next the police arrested everybody with 2 blocks of the fence indiscriminately
<txwikinger> Nobody talks about the anarchists, just about the erratic behaviour of the police
<Riddell> the anarchist during the G8 in Scotland ran KDE, nice bunch, no car burning
<txwikinger> Before the G8/G20 here, the police visited all the known anarchists and warned hem 
<txwikinger> them
<txwikinger> And I can imagine border patrol did not let a lot of them through the border coming in
<ScottK> Riddell: I just fixed the milestones for Bug #578215. Would you please talk to pitti about getting it copied over and included in 10.04.1?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578215 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "virtuoso-t eats my cpu, should be nice" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578215
<Quintasan> Riddell: it is being stripped by dh_strip, though my rules do not contain dh
<Quintasan> dh_strip
<Quintasan> hmm
<debfx> Quintasan: you need to add an empty override target if you don't want it to be run
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you add your accounts now? or it still a problem?
<fabo> Riddell: hal b-d ?
 * shadeslayer lol's reading subject of mail
<shadeslayer>  List of absent students those who are absent << hahaha
<Quintasan> debfx: hmm thanks, I'll need to learn some more complicated dh magic
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: where are your rules file?
<jussi> does anyone here actually install kde-full? I did it the other day, its amazing to see some of the applications that never make it to the cd, but are very cool in themselves (including some I never knew existed)
<al> ii  kde-full             5:55ubuntu1          the K Desktop Environment official modules
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I can't add accounts using choqok from the archive
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whats the issue? authentication?
<Riddell> fabo: I don't think qtmobility needs a hal build-dep, it's a runtime dep looking at the code (although the docs suggest it might be a build-dep, it almost certainly isn't)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720150336-8cq89eqxt952lhfn * src/ (15 files in 3 dirs) this change is so epic it gave me a headache ... share++ syncdaemonshares++ improve all sorts of stuff and magic and whatnot... actually I lost track megachanges--
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bah, restarted and now it works
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> in Accounts in the config dialogue the Add button had an empty menu
<Riddell> now it lists Twitter and StatusNet
<shadeslayer> yeah that happens sometimes here too
<shadeslayer> quite randomn
<Riddell> seems like a nasty issue
<shadeslayer> hehe.. i cant reproduce it with svn choqok tho
<shadeslayer> so it might have been fixed
<Riddell> ok, maybe it's sorted
<shadeslayer> thanks for oauth upload ;)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720150703-m7ipeqjhy21g668x * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonConfig.cpp SyncDaemonConfig.h) duplication--
<shadeslayer> Riddell: another nast issue is that when you copy stuff from kate -> close kate -> try to paste , you have a empty clipboard
<shadeslayer> *nasty
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe kservice related?
<shadeslayer> ( im not using klipper btw )
<apachelogger> supposedly twitter & status.net are plugins
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720150918-2qsg9h37gf97rlaz * src/libs/SyncDaemonConfig.cpp debug--
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any idea how to fix a lintian lzma-deb-archive error?
<shadeslayer> google seems to return foobar...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ignore it
<Riddell> ubuntu archive handles lzma fine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: debian will kill me over one lintian error :P
<shadeslayer> itll eventually come to ubuntu :D
<Riddell> I thought Debian handled lzma fine too, in which case it's just lintian being out of date
<shadeslayer> uh.. im on maverick.. how can it be out of date ^_^
<shadeslayer> and i only changed one thing,renamed source package
<shadeslayer> it was fine earlier
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720151349-4p2kgvk7bw53vb28 * src/libs/SyncDaemonStatus.cpp debug--
<shadeslayer> brrr... now system settings refuses to update my login image :S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh... lintian doesnt complain when running debuild -S -sa , but i get that error when i run just debuild
 * apachelogger makes a smiley face
<Riddell> shadeslayer: debuild -S only makes a source package, lintian won't be run when doing that and there's no binary package to have lzma compression
<apachelogger> Riddell: I just found a perfect use case for the KCM ... manage what folders to sync ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ohhkk .. but can that lintian error be fixed in anyway?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's not an error
<Riddell> it's lintian being out of date
<shadeslayer> i mean warning 
<Riddell> you can override it
<shadeslayer> debian has 2.4.2 too as well :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so, I've ported k-n-h, kubuntu-debug-installer and kubuntu-firefox-installer to qapt-batch. A week from tomorrow I plan on releasing a new QApt beta, whereupon I shall freeze LibQApt's API and add a .symbols file to the packaging. Afterwords, I'll write up an MIR for LibQApt and, once approved, upload all three applications
<apachelogger> Riddell: and the best thing is that the gnome stuff does not provide that feature ;)
<JontheEchidna> all 3 ports are in bzr
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you make libqapt useful to kdi? :P
<apachelogger> those dirty dpkg queries make me not want to look at the code
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it doesnt? afaik all the stuff you put in ~/UbuntuOne is syncd and then you can sync extra folders from outside the default folder
<apachelogger> which is counter productive to improvmenet ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: gnome doesn't let you sync other folders? or has no UI for it?
<apachelogger> it does not have a central UI to manage it
<apachelogger> you can only do it via the file manager
<shadeslayer> yeah thats true
<apachelogger> which I imagine is a PITA if you have > 3 folders
<shadeslayer> right click > Sync folder to Ubuntu One
<apachelogger> and totally cheap to implement from what I see
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, libqapt could unfuglify some things
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it would increase RAM overhead, though since gdb dwarfs that I don't think it'll be of too much concern
<claydoh> apachelogger: omg you rock (as usual) - I just noticed the fancy ubuntuone-kde satus icon telling me what is syncing
<apachelogger> ack
<apachelogger> looks a bit silly right now though :)
 * claydoh likes it
<fabo> Riddell: that's exactly what I'm thinking but you have added hal b-d in your debdiff
<apachelogger> with long paths the default tooltip size causes ugly breaks
<fabo> Riddell: Qt Mobility changes merged except the hal b-d ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: might be a good excuse to write a "find package by file name" function in libqapt ;)
<apachelogger> more interesting is how I shall get the share wizard build with 4.4 considering the contacts model/view was only introduced in 4.5
<claydoh> apachelogger: haven't noticed that yet 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: righto and get better algorithms so you do not eat my ramz :P
<claydoh> tooltips thatt is
<apachelogger> tooltips are awesome
<Riddell> fabo: hmm, so I did, silly me
<apachelogger> they are non-invasive so also ScottK can use them
<apachelogger> and yet if you desire information you can get it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that all APT implementations have to MMap pkgcache.bin means that they absolutely have to consume 14 MiB
<JontheEchidna> no way of getting around that with APT I'm afraid
<apachelogger> how about introducing a central package information storage for KDE using postgresql and then have agents sync resources of your service with the pkgcache? 
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> so I have ~/folder/nestedfolder
<apachelogger> and I marked the nestedfolder to sync with u1
<apachelogger> what u1 does is mark the path itself
<apachelogger> which is probably a good idea
<apachelogger> BUT
<claydoh> one more dtabase to bog down my ancient hardware :(
<JontheEchidna> this is probably the best case scenario for RAMz consumption: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoput9870
<apachelogger> now my ubuntu machine I get a contextmenu for the folder (my ubuntu machine will mimic ~/folder/nestedfolder ... obviously folder will not contain anything else)
<apachelogger> in that contextmenu I can mark folder as to be synced
<apachelogger> and here I find it confusing that it is indeed duplicating the folder structure
<apachelogger> all the more so if you have folder existing on two machines and mark nestedfolder to sync on one and then mark folder to sync from the other...
<apachelogger> claydoh: exactly :D
<apachelogger> the more databases the better!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you also have a 13mib heap right there
<claydoh> :(
<apachelogger> is that pkgcache in your heap? :
<apachelogger> P
<claydoh> i will have to resort to a life of crime to be able to keep up 
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I would assume that they are separate. k-d-i's heap usage will likely be smaller due to less GUI
<apachelogger> but that is a lot of heap for the gui IMHO
<JontheEchidna> I could run massif on it
<apachelogger> massif-visualizer is awesome :)
<JontheEchidna> a bit slow, but yeah :)
 * apachelogger open gnome-terminal and is all shocked by its color
<JontheEchidna> oo, never re-installed it after my kubuntu reinstall the other week
<apachelogger> nautilus does not want to let me sync ~/folder on the ubuntu machine
 * JontheEchidna builds
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> meh.
<JontheEchidna> /home/jonathan/src/massif-visualizer/massif-visualizer/kdchart/src/KDChartAbstractProxyModel.cpp:77: warning: dereferencing pointer ‘hack’ does break strict-aliasing rules
<JontheEchidna> ^lol
<apachelogger> hack++
<apachelogger> aha!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> FolderCreateError: UDFs can not be nested (path=/home/me/folder)
<apachelogger> there you have it
<apachelogger> they do no even support the twisted logic but allow the user to invoke the command in the UI and then fail without feedback
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was thinking about adding a dialog like amarok has for its collection folder selection
<apachelogger> that way users can easily mark folders for sync
<apachelogger> also it makes not having proper dolphin integration half as bad I suppose
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I agree
<JontheEchidna> !find boost/throw_exception.hpp
<ubottu> File boost/throw_exception.hpp found in libboost1.40-dev
<JontheEchidna> hmm, guess I hadn't installed boost yet either
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: kongrats!!  :D
<shadeslayer> ( re /topic ;) )
<Riddell> Nightrose hasn't been online all day, maybe she's away enjoying her birthday
<Sput> or working.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you messed up my ktorrent :S
 * shadeslayer shoots Quintasan with Qt
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer@kubuntu:~$ ktorrent
<shadeslayer> The program 'ktorrent' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<shadeslayer> and then theres more !
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://pastebin.ca/1904545
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: what does muon say if you try to install it. (Wanting to make sure it is nearly the same)
 * shadeslayer hides
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: clean install.. yet to install muon :P
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720160022-f81cyh2njlnwpvv6 * src/kcmodule/ (5 files) get started on a foldermodel and a selectionwidget ... treeview pending
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720160351-afcw7wibyv29awwn * src/kcmodule/ (FolderTreeView.cpp FolderTreeView.h CMakeLists.txt) on second thought a stock treeview should do? oh well, cant hurt...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, ktorrent-data (= ${source:Version}), << does that look right?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<shadeslayer> well.. that last = breaks ktorrent for me ^_^
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: muon complains :S
<JontheEchidna> amd64?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: good
<shadeslayer> yep
<JontheEchidna> ok, so what's happened is that ktorrent-data is arch-all and hasn't been published on i386 yet
<JontheEchidna> since arch-all packages are only built on i386
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<JontheEchidna> should autoresolve eventually, Quintasan is in no way at fault
<shadeslayer> hehe... sorry Quintasan :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: but 32 bit seems to be build
<shadeslayer> *built
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/4.0.2-1ubuntu1/+build/1879716
<JontheEchidna> build != published to your mirror
<JontheEchidna> *built
<shadeslayer> using main mirror
<yofel> even LP needs a while to publish things to a.u.c
<JontheEchidna> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main ktorrent-data 4.0.2-1ubuntu1 [733kB]
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720161239-c85tngv84f6iv6hp * src/kcmodule/ (5 files) fix build + add to kcm (in most ugly manner, that thingy will get a tab for sure ;))
<shadeslayer> still dont have it :/
 * Quintasan hits shadeslayer with banhammer
<shadeslayer> main archive hates me :P
 * shadeslayer runs 
 * Quintasan gets his rusty musket and loads a silver bullet
 * Quintasan shoots shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> you miss :P
 * yofel taps Quintasan on the shoulder and notes that he forgot the black powder..
 * shadeslayer grabs kevlar...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sudo make uninstall musket :p
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: uh quick question
<shadeslayer> debian-changes-0.9.55a-0ubuntu2 << is that a change you introduced?
<JontheEchidna> for what?
<shadeslayer> seems so.. http://pastebin.ca/1904563
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1152284 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp There is no reason to cache the default candidate version. Calculating it when needed is perfectly doable. Saves around 1.3 MiB heap.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: choqok
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: siver bullets shoot through kevlar
<Quintasan> you bloody demon!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: :*
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i uninstalled musket :P
<JontheEchidna> <3 massif
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: shadeslayer is no in sudoers file
<Quintasan> not*
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
 * shadeslayer dies
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: that would be pkg-kde-tools's old l10n stuff mucking things up there
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> now see
<JontheEchidna> that is really annoying
<JontheEchidna> one does not quit while trying to get info about a package change from a person
<JontheEchidna> :/
<JontheEchidna> *sigh*
<JontheEchidna> [12:18:16] <JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: that would be pkg-kde-tools's old l10n stuff mucking things up there
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<JontheEchidna> feel free to destroy it
<shadeslayer> goodie
<JontheEchidna> pkg-kde-tools shouldn't fiddle with that anymore since apachelogger fixed it
<shadeslayer> btw suppose theres a spelling error in changelog,should i fix that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you sponsor choqok, if your free?
 * apachelogger is doing work
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna is leet dev too ^^
<shadeslayer> ok kool
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ^^
 * shadeslayer didnt know :P
<shadeslayer> just running through pbuilder
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you can now use OAuth authentication with new version of choqok ^_^
<shadeslayer> ( if JtE sponsors upload )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is that better than normal authentication?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> much much better
<shadeslayer> also everyone is going to switch to that in the next few months
 * apachelogger copies stuff from amarok \\o/
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> omg...
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> what is wrong with HTTP authentication?
<shadeslayer> ill break choqok build if JTE uploads it :S
<shadeslayer> since .. libqoauth-dev is not in main :/
<apachelogger> everyone must use oauth for some obscure reason
 * shadeslayer goes to file MIR
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its your archive day right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, any requests?
<shadeslayer> yeah... qoauth :P
<shadeslayer> i need it to merge choqok :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bug number?
<shadeslayer> im yet to file one.. doing right now
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: \o
<sheytan_> shadeslayer hi :)
<sheytan_> shadeslayer wanna see the new version of kubuntu home pge? :D
<debfx> Riddell: the qtwebkit-source packages are in the archive so you can remove qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: please :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 607864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607864 in qoauth (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qoauth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607864
<sheytan_> shadeslayer theres only one problem. The image i used here i don't know if i have premissions. Already asked the autor ;)
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> as long as its under GPL :P
<shadeslayer> or a similar license
<shadeslayer> lol : http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2010/07/rumor_apple_to_charge_for_ios_4_upgrade_for_ipad.html
<shadeslayer> hmm.. seems to be down :/
<sheytan_> shadeslayer the old one to compare: http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1397/basea.jpg
<sheytan_> and new one http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/2390/basetest.jpg
<claydoh> should we really be running strigi on the livecd session?  I know i have old crap hardware, it seems to be a bit much to run off of a cd-r
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: uh.. is that image upside down? ^_^
<shadeslayer> shouldnt the hand be at the bottom holding the world? :P
<sheytan_> shadeslayer no, i cant find other one so far ;d
 * shadeslayer feels this image says : Kubuntu World domination :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: make one ? :P
<jjesse> those images are cool
<sheytan_> shadeslayer it's hard :D But when i will not find a cool one, or they will be with evil licenses, then i'll make one :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<sheytan_> shadeslayer anyway, which one/
<sheytan_> ?
<shadeslayer> oh sorry
<shadeslayer> was afk for a bit :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: the second one definitely 
<sheytan_> shadeslayer :D
<sheytan_> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> only.. the image needs re doing ;P
<sheytan_> now waiting for ofir ;)
<sheytan_> i had nice one, but it had some transparent text that was hard to cut :(
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw kdevelop 4.1 was announced on kde-packager,but is yet to be put on ftp.kde 
<shadeslayer>   libqt4-webkit-dev: Depends: libqt4-webkit (= 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed. << should that resolve by itself too?
<shadeslayer> i get that in pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: where is choqok?
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm... "Make libqtwebkit-dev provide/replace/conflict libqt4-webkit-dev"
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: uh what? :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: you did want me to sponsor it, yes?
<JontheEchidna> even leet devs need a lunch break ;)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: right,but im trying it out in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> but thats when i got libqt4-webkit-dev: Depends: libqt4-webkit (= 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed. 
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: usually one does not ask for a sponsor, unless there is something to sponsor
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i know,but i didnt expect it to fail
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: change that to libqtwebkit-dev
<shadeslayer> i have a debdiff ready..
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> no such thing in build dep
<shadeslayer> which means something else pulls it in
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> i think  its pkg-kde-tools :P
<JontheEchidna> no: Depends: perl, libdpkg-perl (>= 1.15.6~), python
<shadeslayer> perl? 
<shadeslayer> ah yess
<shadeslayer> now how to fix that .... 
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: also qouath will have to be moved to main , already asked Riddell to do that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: around? got some info for you
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://wiki.debian.org/DebugPackage
<shadeslayer> try that dh magic.. or do you want me to do it? :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: we already tried all of that
<shadeslayer> ohh ok
<shadeslayer> whats the problem?
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1152312 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Add packageForFile() for looking up a package given an installed file.
<yofel> shadeslayer: the -dbg package is has a size of 1.2kB
<yofel> -is
<shadeslayer> hahah :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: wheres the rules file?
<yofel> you'll have to ask Quintasan that
<shadeslayer> yofel: why do we need line 33 of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/qt-ubuntu/annotate/head:/rules
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<shadeslayer> yofel: also.. you did not add .PHONY: override_dh_strip
<shadeslayer> override_dh_strip:
<shadeslayer>         dh_strip --dbg-package=giblib1-dbg
<yofel> er, launchpad shows the branch as last updated 5 days ago, I doubt that's the rules file he's currently using
<shadeslayer> well.. s/giblib1-dgb/project-neon-qt-dbg
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you show us your new rules file?
 * shadeslayer rolls over and dies
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental << choqok in that ppa,still building
<yofel> what happend now? ^^
<shadeslayer> also you need QOauth in main before you upload
<shadeslayer> yofel: pbuilder == st00pid
<shadeslayer> ppa++
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/NYF0ifnW
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: increases heap size by 4.5 MiB, plus the 14 MiB for pkgcache.bin mmaping
<JontheEchidna> but, there are no more dpkg calls whatsoever
<JontheEchidna> in fact, no more QFile::exists() calls either
<JontheEchidna> shall I commit?
<shadeslayer> if i use SIGNAL and SLOT in Qt which header file am i supposed to use?
<JontheEchidna> none, if you are already including any Qt header, just about
<shadeslayer> hmm.. then i got something wrong ... :/
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1904645 << make complains and my code http://pastebin.ca/1904648
<shadeslayer> ok fixed one error i could see... the argv should be argv[]
<yofel> shadeslayer: that should be 'SIGNAL(valueChanged(int))' I think
<JontheEchidna> probably because you aren't parenting any of your widgets
<JontheEchidna> new QSpinBox; would only work if you were inside a class
<shadeslayer> yofel: which line?
<yofel> brackets are wrong
<yofel> 15 and 17
<shadeslayer> right
<JontheEchidna> should be int main(int argc, char **argv)
<yofel> like that you're passing it 3 arguments, not one (as make says)
<yofel> JontheEchidna: what's the kubuntu convention for that? **argv?
<JontheEchidna> that's what kapptemplate generates, so I guess
<yofel> ok (just wondering as *argv[] would work too)
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1904653 << now
<shadeslayer> code : http://pastebin.ca/1904654
<JontheEchidna> wouldn't that create a pointer to an empty argv?
<shadeslayer> well.. i sorta changed the kode noq
<JontheEchidna> ah, nevermind, of course it would :P
<shadeslayer> make errors http://pastebin.ca/1904656
<shadeslayer> brrr
<JontheEchidna> QHboxLayout is a typo
<shadeslayer> what should it be?
<JontheEchidna> QHBoxLayout
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: and one bracket too much in line 18
<shadeslayer> yofel: fixed that a sec ago
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1904659
<JontheEchidna> another typo
<shadeslayer> where? :D
 * shadeslayer is new.. as you can tell
<JontheEchidna> ../src/tmp.cpp:20
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> QHBoxLayout again
<JontheEchidna> right
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yofel http://imgur.com/iP5Br
<shadeslayer> \o/
<yofel> oh, that tutorial app :D
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<shadeslayer> i have the qt+C++ book thingy
<shadeslayer> i typed the whole thing by myself to see what mistakes i do :P
<yofel> I do that too usually
<shadeslayer> im reading 5 pages daily... this is a 900 page book :S
<shadeslayer> thats 3 months :P
 * shadeslayer skips description.. i know what it does
<shadeslayer> now.. lets see if i can make it horizontal
<shadeslayer> w00t
<shadeslayer> s/horizontal/vertical
<shadeslayer> off for a while...cya
<apachelogger> re
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if it works
<apachelogger> though I dislike the comments on the includes :P
<apachelogger> they are pretty obvious :P
<Quintasan> whew
<Quintasan> my legs
 * Quintasan was skateboarding for 10 hours
<Quintasan> debfx: I have override_dh_strip: <nothing here> and it is still stripped @_@
<yofel> Quintasan: the log shows dh_strip running? o.O
<Quintasan> grepping
<Quintasan> but as I see it then it probably is
<Quintasan>    # Skipping dh_strip - empty override
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> but before that
<Quintasan> I get lines like
<Quintasan> strip "/tmp/buildd/project-neon-qt-1.0+1200~ppa1/debian/tmp//opt/project-neon/bin/qtconfig"
<Quintasan> wth
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/WSbB46Ci
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^ 
<yofel> when he gets back..
<Quintasan> output of cat last_operation.log | grep strip
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^^^
<Quintasan> What on earth might be stripping it?
 * apachelogger yawns like a lion
<Quintasan> apachelogger: get to work
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger>  6 files changed, 171 insertions(+), 4 deletions(-)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Id like to see you do that :P
<Quintasan> I'm doing PN now
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> lots of progress :P
 * apachelogger is way too tired
<apachelogger> and there is a bug
<apachelogger> well, technically not a bug, because the bug is elsewhere and it causes a flux which looks like a bug
<Quintasan> in what?
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-statusnotifier
<apachelogger> well, again, technically in python-twisted
<Quintasan> >python
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> hmm, after configuring
<Quintasan> the log shows no info about debugging libs
<Quintasan> maybe -no-separate-debug-info is not working with kde-qt
<Quintasan> I'll ask in kde-devel
<shadeslayer> yofel: around?
<shadeslayer> brr... no JTE
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> yofel: intrested in a merge?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yakuake needs merging from debian,if you want to have a look
<yofel> sure, you'll have to help me a lot though
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> not today.. im busy the whole week :(
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you help out yofel?
<shadeslayer> yofel: its quite simple actually,download debian package,download ubuntu package and see what ubuntu changes can be dropped
<yofel> well, I know that much, fetching the sources already ;)
<shadeslayer> and which need to be retained > apply ubuntu changes to debian package > document everything in changelog
<shadeslayer> and then catch hold of ari-tczew for sponsoring ^_^
<shadeslayer> meanwhile.. testers needed
<shadeslayer> fixed bug 331192 in my ppa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331192 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "KDE printer configuration app stopped working on Lucid (TypeError in set_widget_value())" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331192
<shadeslayer> blurg
<shadeslayer> wrong version uploaded :/
<shadeslayer> also ftbfs
<shadeslayer>   kdepimlibs5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.4.0) but it is not going to be installed << what fun
<yofel> heh
<Quintasan> strange
<Quintasan> configure says Debug.... no
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: 0_o
<Quintasan> wth
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: wrong options parsed to configure?
<Quintasan> configure would throw FTBFSes at me
 * shadeslayer goes to check
<debfx> Quintasan: where is the rules file?
<Quintasan> debfx: well, on my computer :P
<Quintasan> trying with debug now
<debfx> ^^
<Quintasan> it's clearly configure's fault
<Quintasan> for not enabling debug
<shadeslayer> :P
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: me for sponsoring? o_O
 * shadeslayer thought ari-tczew was in MOTU
<shadeslayer> apparently not ^_^
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: not yet, but who knows :)
<apachelogger> hmmm
<shadeslayer> hehe 
<shadeslayer> then grab Quintasan :P
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: how did the kadu merge go?
<apachelogger> something tells me that making the kcm inherit from an ui was no good idea at all
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: because patch was excellent.
<Quintasan> well, ari-tczew, something prevented me from building it
<Quintasan> I don't know why it wouldn't build
<Quintasan> it applied just fine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+build/1881681 << is there anything i can do to fix that?
<Quintasan> I was getting ftbfs on rules
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/6_y2GR6f.html my first model \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why gray out folders that are to be synced?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: I know, that you're not expierenced with merging packages. Don't worry. :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you cannot unset the Ubuntu One folder obviously
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: I have no problems with merging, but if something is not building in pbuilder then it is not mine fault
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aaahhh...
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: maybe you can take a look on bug 607957?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607957 in ent (Ubuntu) "Sync ent 1.1debian-1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607957
<shadeslayer> see thats why im not a dev right now
<shadeslayer> anyways.. im off to sleep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any hints on that ftbfs?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: supposedly a dep of kdelibs5-dev is broken
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> ill look at that tommorow then
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> that m-o-m is crap
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: turns out -debug was needed additionally
<Quintasan> stupid imo
<yofel> Quintasan, ari-tczew: need some help with the yakuake patch for the desktop file. I know we somehow strip translations, but I'm still not sure what to do with it.. patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466664/   OLD .desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466663/ NEW .desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466662/
<ari-tczew> yofel: you have to update a patch kubuntu_01_clean_desktop_file.patch
<yofel> yes, I know a bit about quilt, but I don't really understand how that patch applied in the first place
<ari-tczew> yofel: I create a patches in the following way: create a dir (mkdir command e.g.) called "diff", go to diff directory and unpack *.orig* tarball there. change name outputed folder to yakuake-2.9.7.orig
<Quintasan> yofel: check the buildlog, I think it just found the lines offset and applied the changes
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: with quilt you do not need to do that
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: hmm?
<Quintasan> just quilt crate <patch name>
<Quintasan> create*
<Quintasan> quilt add <files to be modified>
<Quintasan> modify the files
<Quintasan> quilt refresh
<ari-tczew> yhy, I'll check it with next occasion
<yofel> what I don't understand is, the original reason for the patch was "Added debian/patches/kubuntu_01_clean_desktop_file.patch to add a GenericName entry to the .desktop file". But the desktop file here already has a GenericName
<Quintasan> yofel: it is there before patching?
<Quintasan> yofel: just to make sure, go to source dir
<yofel> ... let me check
<Quintasan> ln -s debian/patches patches
<Quintasan> quilt pop -a
<yofel> $ quilt pop -a
<yofel> No patch removed
<Quintasan> great
<yofel> and if I push, I get this file
<Quintasan> now check the desktop file
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466670/ (after quilt push -a)
<yofel> 2 GenericNames
<yofel> the patch applies, but I don't get the point of it
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: why the hell did u make me try the ent sync when someone did that?
<Quintasan> FFFFF
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: where was info?
<Quintasan> 1.1debian-1.1
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ent
<Quintasan> Uploaded 13 minutes ago
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: why you didn't look at date? 22:42 I asked you for sync (nobody else), 22:53 bdrung took a sponsoring (sorry, my email box was closed, I didn't know)
<Quintasan> well, I was about to upload that
<yofel> so, should I import the patch (it applies fine) or drop it?
<Quintasan> yofel: So, the desktop file BEFORE patching has this GenericName or not?
<yofel> Quintasan: the desktop file BEFORE has "GenericName=Drop-down Terminal" the one AFTER patching, has "GenericName=Drop-down Terminal" AND "GenericName=Quake-style Terminal" (latter from the patch)
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I think you can drop the patch
<Quintasan> less changes from upstream the better
<Quintasan> blame me if something goes horribly wrong
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> ok, /usr/share/applications/kde4/yakuake.desktop has "GenericName=Drop-down Terminal" so I'll drop it, I don't get how that file is stripped anyway...
<yofel> ok, last thing
<yofel> the ubuntu changelog says "- Keep updated yakuake homepage" and has "Homepage: http://yakuake.kde.org/" while debian has "Homepage: http://extragear.kde.org/apps/yakuake/" but yakuake.kde.org only has one large icon that directs you to e.kde.org/apps/yakuake/ - use the link from debian?
<Quintasan> yofel: go on :P
<Quintasan> yofel: yes, keep debians link since the new site is under construction, and the site from debian links to kde-apps
<Quintasan> we generally want all Debian's changes unless there are some specific ones we can't drop
<Quintasan> yofel: to keep the differencies between the packages to minimal
 * Quintasan <3 Amarok 2 Remote on his Milestone
<Quintasan> I had hoped to get Qt built before midnight
<Quintasan> but it seems impossible :P
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720213336-jeh90p9ipjn7xmq2 * src/libs/ (10 files in 2 dirs) codemonkey++ ... folder++ used in syncdaemonfolders++ (obviously becoming an interface to the folder stuff), cleanup and enhance appropriately
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why do you always do complete rebuilds?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: is it possbile not to do it with pbuilder? O_O
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720213511-yk8jtb8elismihee * src/kcmodule/FolderTreeView.cpp fix my treeview sizing!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could just build it outside pbuilder?
<apachelogger> or make the build deliberately fail so you drop to a pbuilder shell and can continue messing with it manually
<apachelogger> or just log into the pbuilder and start the build all together manually
<apachelogger> then just rebuild with -nc
<apachelogger> (and appropriate debhelper files removed ;))
<Quintasan> well, too late for now but I will do so if stripiing wont work now
<Quintasan> damn it
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720213732-olxgzgo0nt6slvb3 * src/kcmodule/ (FolderModel.cpp FolderModel.h) model, with loads of usless junk to just have something working to play with
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720213800-qm1ukcgis3yft4le * src/kcmodule/FolderSelectionWidget.cpp update the widget (a bit)
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720215204-vztz7rivenmtqzvc * src/kcmodule/ (FolderTreeView.cpp Module.cpp Module.ui) add to nice and cosy module (tab names pending) + make view more beautiful by hiding the header
<yofel> Quintasan: ok, I should be finished, bulids fine locally and in pbuilder lucid (pbuilder mav barfs kdelibs -> qtwebkit dep)
<Quintasan> yofel: wasn't qtwebkit uploaded?
<yofel> I'll need to switch mirrors then
<yofel> Quintasan: fails even with main: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466684/
<Quintasan> yofel: well, do not treat me as some sort of never-wrong oracle, I think it was uploaded
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> yofel: why =?
<Quintasan> and not <=
<yofel> no idea, it's thanks to libqtwebkit-dev replacing libqt4-webkit-dev 
<Quintasan> yofel: try chaning that = to <= maybe it will work
<yofel> Quintasan: errr. you do realize that it says "libqt4-webkit-dev: Depends: libqt4-webkit (= 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1)" --- that's not within my powers to change
<yofel> yakuake depends on kdelibs5-dev which wants webkit for some reason but can't get it
<Quintasan> yofel: why you can't change that, it's in control isn't it?
<Quintasan> =  4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 make it want ONLY 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu1
<yofel> sure, let me rebuild kde4libs and get back to you..
<Quintasan> and the log says that 4:4.7.0~beta2-0ubuntu2 is going to be installed
<yofel> Quintasan: the problem is that libqt4-webkit-dev doesn't exist in the new package anymore and is replaced by libqtwebkit-dev. libqt4-webkit is only a transitional package now
<Quintasan> mm
<Quintasan> beats me how to solve it then
<Quintasan> can you try removing libqt4-webkit and explictly make libqtwebkit-dev a dependency?
<yofel> Quintasan: sure, as soon as you give me upload rights for kde4libs, as that's what needs to be fixed
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm just a humble MOTU, no access to main :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<Quintasan> what needs to be done to solve that?
<Quintasan> yofel: at least we know it builds fine :P
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> this is totally darth vader
 * Quintasan is going to play HoN
<yofel> Quintasan: here's the package btw. http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/yakuake/
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger nigelb Riddell Quintasan shadeslayer
<Nightrose> thanks guys :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: i'm enjoying it very very much ;-)
<Nightrose> at oscon atm in portland
<Nightrose> it's awesome
<Nightrose> didn't check irc and mail for a while...
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720224637-kp1jlbthhx1ubrke * src/libs/ (Folder.cpp Share.cpp SyncDaemonStatus.cpp) Holy french fries, what moron wrote those marshaling functions?!?!?
<nigelb> I did wonder about the source of a ping from here :d
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I might remind you that going to portalnd without me is even worse than shopping without me
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :(
<Nightrose> *hug*
<Nightrose> apachelogger: but i'm with jeff here!
<Nightrose> and valorie!
<Nightrose> and and and
<Nightrose> you should be here too
<apachelogger> but I am not, which is the problem really
 * apachelogger misses the Nightrose :(
 * Nightrose misses the apachelogger too
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is your host behaving himself?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: complicated question ;-)
<apachelogger> is it?
<apachelogger> :O
<Nightrose> jep jep ;-)
<apachelogger> what are you doing over there? Oo
<apachelogger> oh dear....
<apachelogger> #influde
<Nightrose> Oo
<apachelogger> in alphabet does f come before e or after? Oo
 * apachelogger might be near to falling asleep while typing
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-21
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think I am loosing it
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Guys
 * valorie wishes Nightrose happy birthday here too!
<valorie> hi everybody, from Portland
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Oo
<Nightrose> why?
 * Nightrose hugs valorie
<apachelogger> Nightrose: because u1 is made out of PITA
<Nightrose> :/
<apachelogger> my ubuntu vm constantly looses connection with the flipping cloud for obscure failures
 * apachelogger cannot make video about his lattest awesomeness so pictures will have to suffice
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/DDfe-o.html this is the ugly(tm) kcm
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/A234rQee.html this is the not so ugly tab to configure which directories to sync
<apachelogger> we see 3 types here ... unconfigurable root (i.e. ~/Ubuntu One), fullsync (testfolder and testfolder3) and for nestedfolder only a subfolder gets synced
<apachelogger> changing any of these will carry out the changes and within a matter of minutes one should get syncs to all other connected clients
<apachelogger> if they were working of course
<claydoh> apachelogger: you need a raise :)
<apachelogger> I agree ;)
<claydoh> what, are you going to outdo the u1 folk's feature set by an order of magnitude or what?
<apachelogger> now a fancy thing you can do is tick nestedfolder to make it a fullsync (which in consequence, since u1 does not supported nested syncs, means that whatever sub folder of nestedfolder is currently being syncd will be unsycned and instead nestedsync will take its place)
<claydoh> too many 'what's in that one
<apachelogger> claydoh: well, it is a KDE vs. GNOME game, that is not fair for the u1 folks ;)
<claydoh> true
<claydoh> although it looks like a recent u1 update has broken it for me on one box
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100720234228-a80c013zt0gdll51 * src/ (10 files in 3 dirs) latest and greatest beauty, among other things SyncDaemonFolders can query folder information && addFolders && removeFolders && changeFolders, additionally saving changes to the folderview get saved properly
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> 100 SLOC to go for 5k
<Krtz> Hi, using KDE 4.5 rc2, Dolphin always crashes after some seconds, it is random. I read it is related to a dbus bug that affects all KDEs 4.x, but espessialy 4.5. Do you know more about this, and how can it be fixed?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: didnt you pass it to ./configure ?
<shadeslayer> ( in your old rules file i see it )
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 3
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: topic is now insanely short :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic add apachelogger's bday is on friday... no party means more grumpylogger than usual... we do not want that, so better prepare one!... it also ought to be noted that everyone here deserves a raise
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | apachelogger's bday is on friday... no party means more grumpylogger than usual... we do not want that, so better prepare one!... it also ought to be noted that everyone here deserves a raise
<shadeslayer> hehe 
 * shadeslayer goes to fix kdeadmin
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will you sponsor a upload of kdeadmin?
<apachelogger> will I ever
<shadeslayer> its currently building in ninja ppa
<apachelogger> why is it building in nina?
<shadeslayer> since itll take me more than an hour to build in my ppa/pbuilder and i have to go somewhere......
<shadeslayer> brr... fails 
<shadeslayer> again.. and kdepimlibs needs to be fixed
 * shadeslayer stares at kdepimlibs-dev
<shadeslayer> Depends: ${sameVersionDep:kdelibs5-dev:libakonadi-kde4}, ${allLibraries} << whuz that
 * shadeslayer has not seen this magic before
<apachelogger> it says that it needs to depend on the same version of kdelibs5-dev and libakonadi-kde4 ;)
<apachelogger> and all libraries
<shadeslayer> hmm.. then how come it depends on kdelibs5-dev 4.4.0 ?
<shadeslayer> as is seen from the build log
<shadeslayer> ohh.. i guess since its kdepim 4.4.4 ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dh_sameversiondep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: man dh_sameversiondep
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ahh.. i c
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100721065300-s2l1fhme5bqzr70r * src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Improved code sweetness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im assuming that this creates the issue?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw im going to start working on creating a UI for the updater part of muon
<shadeslayer> in another 2-3 days
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: assuming doesnt help, does it? ;)
<shadeslayer> i know it wont make it to SVN right now,but ill just create the UI and then you can tell me how to hook it up to libqapt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh come on.. give me a hint :P
 * apachelogger doesnt know himself yet :P
<shadeslayer> hehe ...
<shadeslayer>   kdepimlibs5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.4.0) but it is not going to be installed << why wont it install :/
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there must be a problem in kdelibs5-dev obviously
<shadeslayer> of course 
 * apachelogger is lacking motivation a bit today
<shadeslayer> Remove sameVersionDep for libqt4-webkit-dev and libkdewebkit5
<shadeslayer>     too strict
<shadeslayer> thats the last changelog
 * shadeslayer gives beer to apachelogger in pink mug
<apachelogger> Oo at 9 am?!?!?
<shadeslayer> maybe we should do the samething for kdepimlibs
<shadeslayer> its 12.30 pm here :D
<shadeslayer> and im going to watch inception in another hour
 * apachelogger go no clue what that is
<apachelogger> is it a secret cult gathering?
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google Inception
<kubotu> Results for Inception: 1. Inception (2010): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/ | 2. Inception: http://inceptionmovie.warnerbros.com/ | 3. Inception (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inception_(film)
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> one of them mainstream media movies :P
<shadeslayer> hehe.. yeah :P
 * apachelogger is student and can only effort the less mainstreamy stuff since it is cheaper ^^
<shadeslayer> itll be cheap today... its a weekday
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> !
<shadeslayer> itll be like 150 INR
<shadeslayer> which is about 2 euros or something
<apachelogger> that is like 5 dollars or 0.1 euros, right? ^^
<apachelogger> look how I messed with both INR and USD there ^ :P
<shadeslayer> 2 euros :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<shadeslayer> euro and USD ^^
<shadeslayer> 150 Indian rupees = 3.21195 U.S. dollars
<apachelogger>  :O
<apachelogger> I am rich
<apachelogger> I am flipping rich \o/
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> well...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if you calculate GSoC money, which is about 5k USD, it comes to 2.5 Lakh INR
<shadeslayer> i can buy a car for that amount here
<apachelogger> I just got a part of that money
<shadeslayer> a good car.. not one of the cheap ones
<apachelogger> which is why I consider myself rich now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how was your eval?
<shadeslayer> passed?
<shadeslayer> ( stupid question i know )
 * apachelogger shall go to an ATM and get 400 euros for his wallet so he can show off
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: otherwise I wouldnt have gotten money to call myself rich
<shadeslayer> hehe ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you promote QOAuth? :(
<shadeslayer> bug 607864 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607864 in qoauth (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qoauth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607864
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> what 
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ??
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install kdepimlibs5-dev kdelibs5-dev works while kdepimlibs5-dev does not
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> so its a problem with kdepimlibs5-dev
<apachelogger> what makes you assume that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because it works fine here with 4.5
<shadeslayer> ( pim beta 1 )
<apachelogger> you also have kdepimlibs?!
<apachelogger> the problem can be in either part of the stack there
<shadeslayer> brrr..nope
<shadeslayer> no kdepimlibs5
<shadeslayer> yofel_: around?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not yet, give me an hour
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure no problem
<shadeslayer> when i woke up this morning Kubuntu was taking up 2.5 GB of RAM ( after leaving the laptop on for 5 hours,with just one app running) and then it suddenly dropped to 900 MB :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/1905110
<apachelogger> there you have your issue
<shadeslayer> libqt4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how did you do that?
<apachelogger> root@osiris:/# cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/100debug 
<apachelogger> Debug::pkgProblemResolver "1";
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> so fix kdelibs5-dev dep on qt
<shadeslayer> or rather libqt4-webkit-dev
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/control#L10
<shadeslayer> we have to change that to libqtwebkit-dev
<apachelogger> supposedly
<shadeslayer> hmm... ill do it then....
<debfx> shadeslayer: the kdelibs5-dev depends needs to be changed too
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the tickets cost 200 INR each :/ .. just checked
<shadeslayer> apparently i get to sit in 'gold' klass for 200 INR
 * apachelogger thinks that cinema is a ripoff :P
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> debfx: btw what version should i put in there?
<debfx> shadeslayer: unversioned
<shadeslayer> thought so
<shadeslayer> pushing to bzr...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so can i make kdeadmin build dep on kdelibs5 atm ?
<shadeslayer> +dev
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> to get kdeadmin to build... can i make it build dep on kdelibs5-dev ?
<shadeslayer> or will that not work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: let me ask the other way ... why would it work?
<shadeslayer> your right... it wont :S
<shadeslayer> btw.. we should release the new kdelibs version.. its causing all sorts of breakages while building
<shadeslayer> ok bye guys
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cya
 * apachelogger waves
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: have fun :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you want spoilers when i come back? :P
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> hehe....
<shadeslayer> bye then
<apachelogger> if I were into spoilers I would do timetravel insted of this stupid model/view stuff :P
<CIA-33> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100721075325-jzpe357x5iz7k0aa * src/libs/ (3 files in 2 dirs) signals++
<apachelogger> 2010-07-21 10:10:30,203 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone'>: Connection was closed cleanly.
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your qoauth MIR should note that we disable some of the test suite because they fail in our buildds
<Riddell> shadeslayer: also qoauth will need .symbol files to get into main
<Riddell> so, qtwebkit transition started I see
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde4libs uploaded with your change
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no kdevelop isn't on ftp.kde, it's not relased yet.  us packagers get it from ktown
<debfx> Riddell: have you seen my message about removing qtwebkit?
<Riddell> debfx: oh yes, I'll do that
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> Riddell: it works!
<Quintasan> now, just to upload to ppa
<Riddell> debfx: gone
<Riddell> Quintasan: what what?
<Quintasan> Qt nigtly
<Quintasan> stripped here
<Quintasan> now will upload to ppa
<Riddell> Quintasan: debug symbols in -dbg package?
<Quintasan> yeah
<Riddell> Quintasan: what did you change?
<Quintasan> Riddell: added -debug to build options and made override_dh_strip without --remaining-packages flag
<Riddell> you're a genius
<Quintasan> lol
<Riddell> Quintasan: do you expect to move neon to the daily build infratructure once that's up and running?
<Quintasan> I think it's reasonable
<Quintasan> Riddell: will it be much different from ppa?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I've not looked into it, it still uses PPAs I'm sure, not sure what the exact difference is otherwise but I think it needs bzr branches of the full source code (which we already have for qt I think)
<Riddell> jcastro was asking is all
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> means my qt is ready anytime
 * Quintasan prays to flying spagetthi monster that stripping in ppa won't fail
<Riddell> man there's a lot of packages that need this qtwebkit transition
<debfx> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QtWebKitBuildDependTransition
<Riddell> I've done up to goldendict
 * Riddell edits
<ulysses> An ideal job for minions^^
<Riddell> ulysses: volunteering? :)
<ulysses> Yes, but not now, I'm busy
<Quintasan> yofel_: ^
<ulysses> Riddell: I'm here, ready for starting QtWebkit transition
<Riddell> ulysses: go go transition!
<ulysses> same method then the Qt assistant transition, right?
<Riddell> ulysses: what was that?
<yofel> Riddell: I could do some work too, only change the depends to libqtwebkit-dev?
<ulysses> apt-get source package, editing debian/control, dch -i, debuild for check if it builds, then debuild -S and making debdiff
<Riddell> yofel: yes
<Quintasan> Riddell: why do I get at least three broken pipes while debuilding -S Qt tree?
<Riddell> yofel: add your name to packages on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QtWebKitBuildDependTransition
<Riddell> Quintasan: broken pipes?
<Riddell> Qt has very ugly clean rules
<Quintasan> Write failed: Broken pipe
<Quintasan> :/
<Riddell> does it cause a problem?
<Quintasan> well, it prevented me from inputting my password
<Quintasan> but it worked now
<yofel> Quintasan: btw, now that kde4libs is fixed yakuake builds fine
<Quintasan> yofel: \o/
<ulysses> Riddell: should I remove libqt4-webkit-deb from build-depends and add libqtwebkit-dev to build depends, or we need both?
<Riddell> ulysses: yes, remove libqt4-webkit-dev add libqtwebkit-dev
<ulysses> qtemu builds: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/qtwebkit/qtemu_2.0~alpha1-1ubuntu3.dsc.debdiff
<Riddell> ulysses: great
<Riddell> ulysses: that changelog message is slightly unclear, it makes it look like they're separate items and doen't say why you're making the change
<Riddell> chaning it to "  * Remove libqt4-webkit-dev from build-depends and add
<Riddell>     libqtwebkit-dev for qtwebkit transition
<ulysses> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> ulysses: uploaded!
<yofel> Riddell: nmapsi4 builds fine http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/nmapsi4_0.2~beta1-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<Quintasan> Qt uploaded
<Quintasan> \o/
<yofel> yay :D
<yofel> Riddell: wkhtmltopdf bulids fine too http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/wkhtmltopdf_0.9.9-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> build starts in 1 hour
<Quintasan> Riddell: google-gadgets build fine, should I do something with -> http://pastebin.ca/1905206
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> it is intentional
<steveire> I'm trying to build soprano with virtuoso on 10.04 and to get virtuoso support I need libiodbc but that conflicts on 10.04 with something else. Removing the other package wants to remove qt packages. Is something wrong here? http://dpaste.com/220458/
<ulysses> Riddell: qzion completed: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/qtwebkit/qzion_0.4.0+lgpl-3ubuntu2.debdiff
<Quintasan> Riddell: google-gadgets complete: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/google-gadgets_0.11.2-1ubuntu3.debdiff
<ulysses> Riddell: qutim complete: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/qtwebkit/qutim_0.2.0-0ubuntu6.debdiff
<ulysses> Riddell: socnetv complete: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/qtwebkit/socnetv_0.81-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<ulysses> Riddell: webkitkde is false positive I guess, it build-depends on kdelibs5-dev
<ulysses> doesn't build-depend*
<Quintasan> Riddell: do you have any influence over launchpad admins?
<Quintasan> the question for increase is still open
<Quintasan> increase of free space in ppa ofc
<Riddell> Quintasan: none of those uninstalled files look like anything we care about
<Quintasan> Riddell: they were disabled on purpose
<Quintasan> at leats it is what changelog says
<debfx> ulysses: a webkitkde package depends on libqt4-webkit-dbg
<debfx> should be libqtwebkit4-dbg
<ulysses> debfx: thanks, I'll do then
<yofel> Riddell: qgis would be ready I think, but pbuilder shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466968/
<Riddell> ulysses: also make it build on kdelibs5-dev >= 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu3 so that it picks up the kdelibs which uses the new qtwebkit
<Riddell> yofel: probably libqgisgrass.so and libqgispython.so
<Riddell> yofel: probably libqgisgrass.so and libqgispython.so aren't public libraries so those files don't need to be installed
<Riddell> yofel: python files are because python-support moves them around but python-qgis.install includes them so it's all good
<yofel> ok
<ulysses> Riddell: like this? Build-Depends: cmake, debhelper (>= 7), kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu3)
<Riddell> yofel: man pages dunno, looks like debian/rules handles the icon
<Riddell> ulysses: yes
<ulysses> Riddell: should I add a changelog entry for this? for example: * Replaces kelibs5-dev (>= 4.4) with kdelibs5-dev (>= 4.4.92-0ubuntu3)
<Riddell> ulysses: I'd put something like "Change build-dep version to latest kdelibs for qtwebkit transition" 
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> kadu ftbfs here
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> it seems that there is a problem with my pbuilder
<ulysses> Riddell: isn't is kdelibs5-dev (>= 4.4.92-0ubuntu2)? debuild with unmet dependencies, I've only kdelibs5-dev 4.4.92-0ubuntu2
<ulysses> fails*
<Riddell> ulysses: 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu3 is the upload that uses the new qtwebkit 
<Riddell> it may not be in the archive yet
<yofel> Riddell: well, here's the debdiff, the manpage does somehow get installed (man qgis works after installing the .deb) http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/qgis_1.4.0+12730-3ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> it is in the archive
<Riddell> yofel: looks like the man pages are installed manually in debian/rules for some reason
<yofel> ah
<Riddell> yofel: dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<Riddell> yofel: add Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<yofel> eeek
<Riddell> and change debian maintainer field to XSBC-Original-Maintainer:
<ulysses> Riddell: no 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu3 here, I have to wait for it
<yofel> Riddell: should I create a changelog entry for that?
<Riddell> yofel, Quintasan, ulysses: nmapsi4, wkhtmltopdf, google-gadgets, qzion, qutim, socnetv uploaded
<Riddell> ulysses: are you using an archive mirror?
<Riddell> yofel: no
<ulysses> Riddell: no, I use the german mirror
<yofel> ok, thanks
<yofel> Riddell: new one http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/qgis_1.4.0+12730-3ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> ulysses: sudo sed -i s,de.,, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> yofel: lovely, uploaded
<yofel> :)
<Riddell> steveire: hmm
<steveire> Riddell: I doesn't conflict on 9.04 or 9.10
<Riddell> steveire: both unixodbc-dev and libiodbc2-dev contains some files with the same name  such as /usr/include/sql.h
<Riddell> so they do need to conflict 
<Riddell> I wonder why that has changed compared to 9.10
<steveire> I have no idea why I have  unixodbc-dev installed.
<Riddell> steveire: they conflict in 9.10 too
<Riddell> steveire: qt4 builds with unixodbc-dev for libqt4-sql-odbc plugin
<ulysses> Riddell: ugene fails to build http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/qtwebkit/ugene_1.7.0+repack-0ubuntu3_amd64.build
<steveire> Indeed, I don't have it installed on my 9.10 box
<Riddell> steveire: maybe you didn't build qt4 on your 9.10 box :)
<ulysses> Riddell: webkitkde complete http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/qtwebkit/webkitkde_0.9~svn1127626-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> ulysses: webkitkde uploaded
<Quintasan> Riddell: project-neon-qt-dbg_1.0+1200~ppa1_i386.deb (71.2 MiB)
<Quintasan> :3
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: COMMENCE THE KDE BUILDING
<Riddell> Quintasan: whee!
<Quintasan> well I'd better wait for amd64
<Riddell> ulysses: add a comment on that wiki page for ugene that someone else needs to look into it I guess
<ulysses> Riddell: done
<steveire> Damn network problems !
 * steveire shakey fist
<Riddell> steveire: quassel core or screen is your friend :)
<steveire> I don't really know how to set up the infrastructure for those, but presumably the quassel core would be running on my workstation, which is where the network outages are.
<Riddell> indeed you'd need an outside server
<Riddell> steveire: I don't think there's a problem with this conflict, it stops you building qt4 and soprano at the same time but otherwise it's not an issue.  maybe someone will investigate if one of the odbc libraries can go but it's not a priority
<steveire> Cool, thanks for the help
<Riddell> debfx: libqt4pas and merkaartor uploaded
<debfx> Riddell: another one: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/monkeystudio_1.8.4.0-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<Riddell> debfx: where did 02_qt_designer_47.patch come from?
<debfx> Riddell: I grabbed it from upstream vcs
<Riddell> clever.  uploaded
<ulysses> Riddell: gutenbrowser complete, but very ugly: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/qtwebkit/gutenbrowser_0.9.0-2ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> ulysses: did you mean to delete qrc_gutenbrowser.cpp ?
<rgreening> mornin folks
<ulysses> I won't delete anything, I don't what happens
<debfx> ulysses: what does "Nincs ilyen fájl vagy könyvtár" mean?
<ulysses> No such file or directory
<ulysses> Riddell: gpsbabel complete: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/qtwebkit/gpsbabel_1.4.0-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<ulysses> debfx: qtscriptgenerator doesn't depend on kdelibs5-dev or libqt4-webkit-dev, it doesn' need the transition, right?
<debfx> ulysses: afaik it still lacks a build-dep on libqtwebkit-dev but it might require some more work
<ulysses> Ok, I'll leave qtscriptgenerator
<debfx> ulysses: ugene builds fine for me
<ulysses> i386?
<debfx> amd64
<Riddell> hmm, server died
<ulysses> Riddell: kadu complete: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/qtwebkit/kadu_0.6.5.4.ds1-3ubuntu2.debdiff
<ulysses> Riddell: did you see gpsbabel? http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kubuntu/qtwebkit/gpsbabel_1.4.0-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> ulysses: kadu and gpsbabel uploaded
<ulysses> Riddell: what about gutenbrowser? did I something wrong, or it is ready to upload?
<Riddelll> ulysses: not sure yet, that package is a bit messy
<Riddelll> lots of files in the .diff.gz
<ulysses> nerevmind, I did my work for today, only translations remains
<yofel> Quintasan: anything left to do for yakuake or can you upload it? http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/yakuake/
<Riddelll> nixternal: you set him -q?
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> hrmm, I did my lil quiet++ script, I am guessing we did it at the same time and I lost, or it didn't trigger right away
<Riddelll> I didn't do anything
<Riddelll> chanserv set him +q 
<Riddelll> I don't know what that does
<nixternal> someone triggered chanserv to do that
<nixternal> just makes that person "quiet"
<Riddell> and now you made him un-quiet?
<nixternal> not purposely
<nixternal> though he didn't even say anything to warrant a quiet really
<nixternal> i read the entire conversation, he is helping..he used all caps
<nixternal> ops are way to anal around here
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: was our ppa size increased?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: inception is AWESOME
<shadeslayer> go for it ...
<yofel> shadeslayer: ppa: not yet "1.6 GiB (79.08%) of 2.0 GiB"
<shadeslayer> then how do i build kdelibs :S
<yofel> the question was assigned to the LOSAs though
<shadeslayer> any how
<shadeslayer> yeah i saw that
<shadeslayer> hmm.. someone around to upload choqok ^_^
<shadeslayer> please grab packaging from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> you will have to remove the ~ppa1 at the trailing end
<darkwingduck> Anyone else having problems with 10.04 64bit random freezing?
<darkwingduck> 32 bit works just fine.
<darkwingduck> fresh install and LiveCD
<Quintasan> god damn
<Quintasan> Anyone know a way how can I kick a computer off my network?
<Quintasan> blocking ports of blizzad downloader didn't help
<Quintasan> :/
<davmor2> Quintasan: put on a steel toecap boot first,  walk up to the computer and kick it really, really hard?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> davmor2: that won't wsolve the problem
<Quintasan> I want it to work, but with no connection
<ulysses> kick the user of the computer
<Quintasan> so I can type on IRC withou lags
<Quintasan> kicking my sister is not a good idea, the idea of her starting to shout is unbearable
 * Quintasan want his eardrums sound and safe
<Quintasan> grr, stupid router, not even enabling me to get someone off the network
<Quintasan> and I paid 70$ for it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you could block the MAC
<shadeslayer> but that would be overkill
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: not possible
<shadeslayer> whut?
<Quintasan> stupid neatgear allows only WiFi MAC blocking
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ask your sister politely ? :P
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: haha, lol
<shadeslayer> hehehe :D
<Quintasan> "I'M NOT HAVING VACATIONS LIKE YOU AND I WANT TO PLAY"
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> uh.. yeah.. you will lag :D
<Quintasan> I was asking her to limit the upload speed
<Quintasan> She's downloading some stypid patch for Cataclysm
<shadeslayer> wired modems++
<Quintasan> WoW should be banned
<shadeslayer> inception++ as well
<Quintasan> cutting cables ++
<Quintasan> brb
<shadeslayer> hehe
<darkwingduck> lol
<darkwingduck> Cool, a little known/used option on the installer... I can update the installer prior to install
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1905367 << always good to know apt hates amarok
<darkwingduck> If this doesn't work I don't know what I'm going to do.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Lock the MAC address to a specific IP address and then filter all ports to the IP address.
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> does Kubuntu have an email adress for users to ask their questions?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: he went to cut the ethernet cables
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ubuntu-users?
<shadeslayer> ( thats the name of the ML )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: There is a user ML too.
<sheytan> shadeslayer, ok thanks :)
<ScottK> (for Kubuntu_
<shadeslayer> ohh.. i didnt know
<sheytan> So i can put Contact to the support web page :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That's for Ubuntu.  There's a Kubuntu specific one too.  Give me a moment to find it.
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> sheytan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<sheytan> ScottK thank you :)
<ScottK> sheytan: You're welcome.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Often it's better not to answer at all than give a wrong answer.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh btw do you have upload rights to main?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.  I've been a core dev for a few years now.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you upload my choqok merge? :)
<ScottK> I am, however, working right now, so I'm not up for sponsoring stuff.
<ScottK> Maybe later.
<shadeslayer> ok sure
<Quintasan> ScottK: good idea
<Quintasan> but that won't block the whole traffic though :/
<Quintasan> to solve that, I need a long-term solution
<Quintasan> so, remote shell will suffice
<Quintasan> that should do the trick in case she guesses the password
<Quintasan> now, no lags :O
<Quintasan> kubotu: cookies for ScottK 
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for ScottK 
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to ScottK.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Quintasan> ScottK: unless the Blizzard downloader uses some dirty trciks it should slow donw
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> damn I forgo abot UPnP
<ScottK> That should never be on anyway.
<Quintasan> makes configuring my torrent easier
<Quintasan> and downloading patches for her
<Quintasan> Disable
<Quintasan> <insert evil laughter here>
<Quintasan> brb restartin router
<nigelb> kubuntu council detals are on ubuntu wiki or kubuntu wiki?
<JontheEchidna> nigelb: both are the same website, so the page would be accessible from both
<JontheEchidna> that being said, I don't exactly know the location of that page...
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: oh, only theme difference based on requester?
<JontheEchidna> right
<Quintasan> well, makes it more useful
<nigelb> can't find anything about the kubuntu council per se
<JontheEchidna> It's quite possible that there is not a page. Is there anything in particular you'd like to know?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh oh ...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i fixed one of the bugs in the clean sweep project
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: yeah, laura is updating some wiki page and needed info
 * nigelb hugs shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> nigelb: its yet to be uploaded and im testing it :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: still, thanks for working on it :)
 * shadeslayer hugs nigelb back
<shadeslayer> bug 331192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331192 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "KDE printer configuration app stopped working on Lucid (TypeError in set_widget_value())" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331192
<shadeslayer> nigelb: patch was bad tho ^^
<nigelb> aw, still bug fixed is great news
<shadeslayer> had to reformat the patch
<shadeslayer> lets see if its really fixed ^_^
<nigelb> now you know why we encourage people to help in cleansweep
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> ALSO
<shadeslayer> my package got into debian ^_^
<nigelb> w000t
<shadeslayer> <MoDaX> shadeslayer: I'm going to trust you that it works :) uploaded
<Quintasan> wow
<nigelb> WOWOWOW
<Quintasan> they are almost as lazy as apachelogger 
<Quintasan> :P
<nigelb> haha
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hey.. it does work :P
 * JontheEchidna does the "just closed 100 KPackageKit bugs" dance http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopvz1583
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<JontheEchidna> mostly it was dupes of still-existing crashers :(
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: good job
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies and coffee for JontheEchidna 
 * kubotu slides cookies and coffee down the bar to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> I am a bit worried about the stability of KPackageKit now :P
<nigelb> just fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings is not yet updated
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: are you core dev as well? :D
<JontheEchidna> yep
<shadeslayer> available for some sponsoring ? :)
<JontheEchidna> sure
<shadeslayer> great :D
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: choqok from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> QOAuth was promoted to main
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: as a note, removing the debian-changes patch is not a remaining difference form debian
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: and if the only other change is a switch to source format 3.0, we may as well just sync
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: well.. as you please :D
<shadeslayer> ill request a sync if you want ...
<JontheEchidna> sure
<shadeslayer> also... lemme run it through debuild
<JontheEchidna> whoa, saw an ad for the Dolce hotel on the interwebs
<JontheEchidna> thought that was sorta neat ;)
<shtylman> Riddell: going to debconf?
<Quintasan> lolololololol
 * Quintasan just put a magnet to his Milestone and it opened up multimedia dock mode
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: 0_o
 * shadeslayer would love a droid phone
<shadeslayer> no $$$ tho :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Under any circumstances do not get an Motorola Milestone
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i was thinking more on the lines of droid X
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> if i can get $$$....
<Quintasan> sure, if you want to be screwd like Milestone users
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: get a Droid
<shadeslayer> why? :D
<Quintasan> not Droid X
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whats the problem?
<Quintasan> milestone and droid x onwards == bootloader signed with RSA-2048 key
<Quintasan> == no custom ROMs
<shadeslayer> noooo
 * shadeslayer wants custom ROM's
<Quintasan> Droid is the twin model of Milestone but it is not signed somehow
<Quintasan> So, get a Droid or a HTC Phone
<Quintasan> Nexus One would be the best choice IMO
<shadeslayer> yeah i was thinking about the Nexus one too
<Quintasan> If you can afford it the go for it
<Quintasan> No better phone around
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Ironically, the Milestone's box says "The phone without limits"
<Quintasan> :P
 * Quintasan can hear the screams in Motorolas HQ when they find out that nooone likes their Droid X
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you push your rules file to bzr?
<shadeslayer> for Qt
<shadeslayer> im prepping kdelibs
<sheytan_> Will Quassel be replaced with konversation in the next kubuntu release?
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: probably not
<sheytan_> shadeslayer, i prefer konversation ;)
<sheytan_> quassel likes to crash :D
<sheytan_> at least for me
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> quasselclient seems to be working for me
<maco> doesnt crash for me
<maco> it did on 9.10, but not in 10.04
<shadeslayer> hmm... what do i do if theres no year on the copyright ?
<shadeslayer> s/the/a
<shadeslayer> for eg : http://pastebin.ca/1905439
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: bug 608378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608378 in choqok (Ubuntu) "Sync choqok 0.9.81-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608378
<shadeslayer> build log attached as well
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: before uploading please check that qoauth is in main
<shadeslayer> because it isnt currently 
<shadeslayer> bug 607864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607864 in qoauth (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qoauth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607864
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: syncs aren't uploaded in the normal sense
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok.. just thought i might let you know ^_^
<shadeslayer> bye guys.. im off to sleep :D
<Quintasan> grrr where is my PPA spacE/
<yofel> hrhr
<yofel> I'll first go ask in #launchpad why the hell qt doesn't get published..
<yofel> Quintasan: yakuake?
<Quintasan> yofel: what about it?
<yofel> Quintasan: can you upload it or is something missing (or should I ask someone else) ?
<Quintasan> Is it in int main (int argc, char *argv[])
<Quintasan> {
<Quintasan>   
<Quintasan>   return 0;
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> is it in int main (int argc, char *argv[])
<Quintasan> {
<Quintasan>   
<Quintasan>   return 0;
<Quintasan> god wtf
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> is it in main?
<yofel>      2.9.6-1ubuntu2 0
<yofel>         500 http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/ubuntu/ maverick/universe Packages
<Quintasan> yofel: give me the debdiff
<yofel> Quintasan: http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/yakuake/
<Quintasan> yofel: debdiff looks great, let me pbuilde it
<Quintasan> yofel: for future, I would prefer if you could do diff -Nru between Debian's debian/ directory and meged debian/ dir
<Quintasan> well current ubuntu debian/ to merged debian/ would be fine too
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> yofel: well, uploading
<yofel> oh, wasn't sure how to start and that's how it ended up..
<Quintasan> omfg
<Quintasan> I forgot to sign the source :S
<claydoh> apachelogger: it was my birthday last wednesday, if i actually get anything I promise to send it to you , but it ain't looking too good :( One of the downsides to Age and Wisdom is the lack of presents 
<Riddell> shtylman: nope, no plans to go to debconf
<shtylman> :(
<Riddell> maco's going
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> I ran into her at HOPE as well
<Riddell> http://www.doodle.com/h68cq9adwya24ztv meeting scheduling
<sheytan_> hey guys
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Kubuntu Meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/h68cq9adwya24ztv
<sheytan_> tell me what do you think about this: http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/2390/basetest.jpg
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think you forgot to put the doodle link in your mail
<Riddell> oops
<apachelogger> sheytan_: get rid of the ktorrent icon
<sheytan_> apachelogger i'm about to, Just need to make some changes to the kget one to fit with the page :)
<ScottK> Riddell: What time zone is the doodle?
<Riddell> ScottK: UTC
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> hm, apparently when one marks a recipe in launchpad as daily it does not really get built daily
<apachelogger> must be a dummy option
 * apachelogger needs to add a couple of those to u1-kde
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: when Muon uphrades packages, the hungarian characters are wrong: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/images/muon/muonencoding.png
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: thanks. I'll fix that for beta
<jasem> Riddel: I reuploaded the libindi package and updated the bug report page. The old indi still need to be removed from Maverick.
<Riddell> jasem: thanks, I'll take a look in the morning
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1152760 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (workeracquire.cpp workerinstallprogress.cpp) Explicitly convert from UTF-8 to ensure proper encoding for worker messages
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: ^
<apachelogger> jb of vlc will attend our meeting \o/
<apachelogger> and now I shall go to bed because I need sleep yet I find it unlikely to get any due to the incredible heat here :S
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-22
 * Quintasan needs to pester Launchpad admins
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys... Interesting problem.
<DarkwingDuck> I get freeze with 64bit 10.04... But not with 32bit
<claydoh> so, would apt see 4:4.4.92a-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 as newer than  4:4.4.92-0ubuntu3? 
<claydoh> sommeone in forum.kde.org upgraded to Maverick and can't install kdelibs5-dev :/
<maco> Riddell: wouldve liked it if you had such plans :-/
<DarkwingDuck> \Hey maco, thanks for covering for me for user days. :/
<maco> DarkwingDuck: np
<DarkwingDuck> maco: saved me but, it was needed...
<ScottK> claydoh: Yes.
<soreau> Can anyone tell me the difference between kdelibs4-dev and kdelibs5-dev?
<soreau>  Ultimately I'm trying to figure out which deps are needed to build kde4-window-decorator for compiz
<soreau> got it
<Riddell> claydoh: yes 4:4.4.92a-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 will be "newer" than 4:4.4.92-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> where does that come from?
<Riddell> Qt building on ARM, fingers crossed
 * ulysses crosses fingers
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> Riddell: ha, ha, now we are fighting to import kdelibs, someone did that some time ago and now it's borked
<Quintasan> :/
<Riddell> Quintasan: import where?
<Quintasan> to Launchpad
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you need a quota increase?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yes we did
<Quintasan> we still do
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's the question number?
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/117762
<Riddell> I wonder what "opening for losas" means
<Riddell> ah, Launchpad and Landscape Operational Systems Administrators
<Riddell> hmm, I don't think I know any of those people
<Riddell> guess I can just add my support
<Quintasan> would be great
<Riddell> can anyone actually get crash reports from drkonqi in maverick yet?
 * Quintasan fires up maverick machine
<Riddell> start a KDE app, kill -SEGV <pid>  check backtrace
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts uploaded
<Riddell> Quintasan: does neon need launchpad imports?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yes, recipes need code to be in launchpad
<Riddell> ScottK: spoke to arne about im-switch using zenity, seems it's only used for features that language-selector does anyway so he's going to remove it from im-switch and we don't have to care about porting to kdialog
<shadeslayer> Riddell: brr... every app krashes here when i close it
<Riddell> uh oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and yes i get a backtrace
<Riddell> well that's something
<shadeslayer> i think it was fixed in the last updates or something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger knows about it i think
<shadeslayer> also.. qoauth is still in universe :(
<shadeslayer> and kdevelop 4.0.1 was released
<shadeslayer> im working on it
<Riddell> Get: 1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main libqoauth1 1.0-2ubuntu1 [28.5kB]
<Riddell> it's in main ^^
<shadeslayer> weird.. lp page still shows universe :S
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> Riddell:  Quintasan https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/117762
<shadeslayer> go for project Neon !
<Riddell> groovy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you sync bug 607864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607864 in qoauth (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qoauth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607864
<shadeslayer> brrr
<shadeslayer> wrong bug 
<shadeslayer> bug 608378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608378 in choqok (Ubuntu) "Sync choqok 0.9.81-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608378
<shadeslayer> but unfortunately : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/kdelibs : :/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> what package should i install for qt development files?
<shadeslayer> lo
<shadeslayer> sheytan: libqt4-dev
<sheytan> shadeslayer, thanks
<Riddell> hi sheytan, saw your web design, looks pretty
<sheytan> Riddell Thank you :)
<Riddell> we are 90% of the way there with a new design which has taken many month
<Riddell> so we're not looking for new designs now, hassle enough to get the one we have been working on for the last year up
<Riddell> but when it's launched then we will want to look into how to improve it of course
<sheytan> :)
<sheytan> hey guys, can someone take a look at this http://pastebin.com/234pfdN8
<sheytan> Looks like the problem happens only in kubuntu
<sheytan> i complied this on slackware without any problem
<shadeslayer> bluedevil == new bluetooth manager right?
<sheytan> shadeslayer yes
<shadeslayer> no idea :P
<sheytan> first when i had this error, i thought it was libbluedevil related. Then i complied the same sources on slackware fine
<\sh> sheytan: looks like libqt4-dev is not installed
<sheytan> \sh it is :/
<sheytan> maybe the package misses some stuff
<\sh> hardcoded -I paths inside the makesystem?
<sheytan> \sh don't even know what this is :D
<sheytan> i installed kdebase and kdelibs dev packages
<sheytan> buildessential
<sheytan> and qt devel package
<sheytan> other programs compile fine
<\sh> sheytan: inside the makesystem of this tool, it could be that one of compiler flags is set hardcoded to a different include path for qt include files
<shadeslayer> ^^ might want to check cmakelists.txt
<sheytan> this is cmakelists http://pastebin.com/GH2NscPh
<sheytan> \sh shadeslayer might it be that in kubuntu i have qt 4.7?
<sheytan> i mean, can 4.7 couses the problem
<shadeslayer> no idea...
<shadeslayer> could be
<shadeslayer> im not sure tho
<yofel> hm, is there a gui to do release upgrades in kubuntu? (or do we use update-manager for that too) 
<shadeslayer> yofel: update-manager
<\sh> sheytan: pointer to the source release? 
<sheytan> \sh don't know what you mean :)
<\sh> sheytan: from where did  you get the sourcecode?
<sheytan> \sh http://gitorious.org/libbluedevil
<\sh> I bet something is wrong with the default QT4_INCLUDE_PATH, eventually that the makesystem is not finding the correct location....
<\sh> don't have the time yet to check 
<sheytan> \sh ok, thanks anyway :)
<Riddell> it's only a problem in that test/ directory
<Riddell> everything else has the right includes as the compile line
<Riddell> if I comment out test in bluedevil/CMakeLists.txt it finishes fine
<shadeslayer> test fail :P
<Riddell> sorted
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is it possible to resume building from pbuilder if there was a error and i dropped to shell to fix it?
<shadeslayer> meh.. anyways.. im off to make my training report... :>
<Riddell> I don't know, I don't use pbuilder for anything other than a final check
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you mind pushing virtuoso-opensource through new queue? soprano is sort've broken until the new packages get through. (an oversight on my part)
 * apachelogger is wondering what to get for lunch :S
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: let me look
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: poke..
<shadeslayer> dude.. where did you store your recipie ?
<apachelogger> in his cookbook ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> the Qt recipe i mean 
 * apachelogger looks
 * apachelogger starves
<shadeslayer> heh
 * shadeslayer gives apachelogger some food
 * apachelogger supposedly will just command his bike to take him to some establishment where one can obtain meals
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sudo make_me_a_sandwich
<apachelogger> I think no sudo necesary there
<apachelogger> also no raw ingredients are available so that will fail
<apachelogger> OMG it is like a 30000 degree celsius outside
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> and who invented hair -.-
<apachelogger> well then, I am off looking for someting to eat o/
<MrDarkUser> Hi, I'm  really struggling  with getting a kde build enviornment set up, I am attempting to use kdesrc-build and have some pastebins.
<MrDarkUser> if anybody cares
<MrDarkUser> http://pastebin.com/bzwzrReL
<Riddell> MrDarkUser: looks like an error in libstreamanalyzer
<MrDarkUser> Riddell: I was told to do something with nm by another person, and found that there is that symbol
<MrDarkUser> in the libstreamanalyser.so.0.7,  I don't know why that matters
<MrDarkUser> I'm running kdesrc-build and have no idea what to do next
<MrDarkUser> I followed the kdesrc-build documentation at kdesrc-build.kde.org and the onlything that is funny about my system is it is kubuntu 10.04 32bit with the kde4.5ppa on it
<MrDarkUser> and I don't see how a conflict could come ppa vs reglar 10.04
<MrDarkUser> Riddell: I have plenty of time, I just don't know what else I can do
<Riddell> MrDarkUser: do you have libstreamanalyzer-dev installed?
<jtechidna> Riddell: thanks
<MrDarkUser> Riddell: yes. I know there are a lot of busy people out there, I've gotten similar errors when I tried opensuse as a base, and ended up going back to kubuntu and successfully building the 4.5 branch, I'm thinking that I might have to pay somebody to guide me thru this
<Riddell> MrDarkUser: are you interested in any paticular part of KDE?  personally I don't build a whole separate development environment, I just use packages for the bits I don't care about and only compile the bit I'm working on
<MrDarkUser> I'm wanting to play with plasma panel behavior, and the fileview parts of dolphin, so getting into kdelibs a bit
<MrDarkUser> (I think I wore out the kde-devel guy who had started to help me, and I think there is something broken with the kdesrc-build program)
<Adri2000> I'm trying to add and configure a news widget using plasma scripting (in lucid)
<Riddell> MrDarkUser: so I'd just checkout kdelibs and compile only that
<txwikinger> why does kded4 create 100s of defunct children?
<Riddell> txwikinger: doesn't here
<txwikinger> Riddell: I think you need to hibernate
<Adri2000> (and had troubles with using writeConfig(), but looks like it gonna work now :-))
<Riddell> txwikinger: I've suspended lots, no defunct processes here
<txwikinger> Well. I think it only does it with hibernate
<txwikinger> Actually I have 2 defuncts on my desktop which neither hibernates nor suspends
<txwikinger> but on my netbook I have 2472 now
<txwikinger> hehe killing the main kded4 process has really unny effects
<txwikinger> Riddell: I can reproduce it every time
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: install-package breaks for me when run through language-selector, so that would be a nice first target for qapt-batch :)
<Quintasan> god damn it
<Quintasan> stupid python
 * txwikinger thinks it sounds like a problem between the chair and the keyboard
<Quintasan> < maxb> Quintasan: Only by someone first fixing bug 579491
<Quintasan> txwikinger: and guess what is the problem?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/579491)
<Quintasan> PYTHON!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sure. I have kubuntu-notification-helper, kubuntu-firefox-installer and kubuntu-debug-installer already ported in bzr.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I just want to wait for the libqapt beta release (which is also API freeze) to do my symbols file-ing
<JontheEchidna> then I can file the MIR
<Quintasan> apachelogger: give me an axe or something, I'm going to Python devs
<JontheEchidna> beta is planned a week from yesterday
 * txwikinger wonders if an axe is the right tool to fix anything like that
<Quintasan> txwikinger: Trust me, for Python, it will work flawlessly
<Quintasan> Eliminating the cause if the best solution for any problem
<txwikinger> Quintasan: I told you .. the cause sits between chair and keyboard
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52316355/buildlog.txt.gz << hahahaha
<Quintasan> txwikinger: Are you implying that launchpad devs are the cause of python being faulty?
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1153095 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MuonMainWindow.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-33> Use a KMessageBox::detailedError for presenting our queued errors, since the
<CIA-33> text isn't selectable in KMessageBox::errorList. This is not ideal as a very
<shadeslayer> commit message cut off ^^ 
 * txwikinger thinks he did not imply anything
 * txwikinger checks defunct process after reboot
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1153096 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Mirror revision 1153095 in qapt-batch
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1153095&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1153095
<txwikinger> 0
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1153098 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp ...and also don't forget about the newlines
<shadeslayer> heh.... ubottu joins CIA-33 in fillinf chan logs
<shadeslayer> *fillinf
 * shadeslayer shoots keyboard....
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: The problem is between the chair and the keyboard
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: no.. the problem is the keyboard :P
<CIA-33> [muon] jmthomas * 1153103 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) Muon can technically handle reloading after software-properties-kde finishes, but it has to ask authorization since muon isn't run as root. Therefore, let software-properties-kde take care of things
<JontheEchidna> mmm, latest intel driver crack. brb rebooting
<shadeslayer> new drivers break my pretty boot screen :|
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are very agressive young man
 * Trouble slaps Virtuoso around a bit with a large trout
<JontheEchidna> ya, sorry about the overwrites. a fix is building
<shadeslayer> Trouble: sudo apt-get -f install
 * Trouble slaps JontheEchidna around a bit with a large trout :-p
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Trouble> ta shadeslayer
 * Trouble hugs JontheEchidna and shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> uh oh...
<shadeslayer> its never good when Trouble hugs you ... ^_^
<davmor2> shadeslayer: let me guess your day goes downhill from here on in ;)
 * Trouble visits apachelogger
<apachelogger> Trouble: too hot for trouble really
<ScottK> apachelogger: But don't you suffer from the problem that anywhere you're locate gets unnaturally hot due to some of the hotness rubbing off?
<apachelogger> well observed, but usually it does not get that hot!
<shadeslayer> davmor2: its night here :p
<Riddell> dantti: what's the status (if any) of your printer tools and packagekit app view?
<dantti> Riddell: two kids and a wife on vacations at home :P
<Riddell> you've got a whole team to do the coding for you :)
<dantti> Riddell: well aptcc got the bits for debconf, and distro-upgrade works but the file is not installing on the right place
<Riddell> dantti: which file?
<dantti> Riddell: get-distro-upgrade.py
<dantti> hmm actually it's not even being installed
<Riddell> dantti: that sounds like an easy issue to solve though, should we try and get aptcc in for alpha 3 next week?
<dantti> sure we can make a patch for that should not be hard just a path issue
<dantti> then the most important I'll try to fix now
<dantti> when packagekitd quits packagekit-qt stops receiving signals when packagekitd comes back
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hehe... looks like your upload causes  this : http://pastebin.ca/1906062
<dantti> in kubuntu 10.4 (kpk 0.5) has the problem too :(
<dantti> and I have no idea why this happens :P
<Riddell> dantti: groovy, can you e-mail me where to grab the code or patch for aptcc when it's sensible to upload?  
<dantti> Riddell: k, no problem when is the dead line?
<Riddell> tuesday is freeze so before monday evening
<dantti> hmmm that's not nice, can kpk and debconf-qt be pushed after?
<Riddell> yes
<dantti> next week I'll probably have much more time
<dantti> Riddell: k, k so for you it's better to fix packagekit aptcc and the qt lib right?
<Riddell> better than what?
<dantti> I mean tuesday is freeze but you said kpk and debconf-qt can be pushed after so I'd like to know what is more important...
<Riddell> oh only freeze for alpha 3, we can put stuff in after alpha 3 (Thursday)
<Riddell> FeatureFreeze is august 12th
<Riddell> so it's nice to get aptcc in for alpha 3 to get testing, but if it's after that's fine too
 * Riddell out
<dantti> k
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please sync choqok before archive freezes
<dantti> Riddell: btw it would be good to have this bug fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/188127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188127 in apt (Ubuntu) "Update manager shows warning that system was not updated for a long time (not true)" [Medium,Invalid]
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imgur.com/AueyK << the mark for unmark button isnt really helpful ^_^
<dantti> JontheEchidna: we still need to copy the cmake file to use debconf-kde right?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: copy the cmake file?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: it should be  in a place where find(Debconf-Kde) should find it
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yes the debconf foo stuff
<JontheEchidna> In muon I'm just doing find_package(DebconfKDE REQUIRED) and it works
<dantti> JontheEchidna: but what if debconf is not installed?
<JontheEchidna> debconf or debconf-kde?
<JontheEchidna> If debconf-kde is not present, it won't build, as it can't build without it. It doesn't require debconf itself to build, but packages should ensure that it is installed
<JontheEchidna> packages with debconf questions already depend on debconf, so we shouldn't have to worry about a runtime dependency
<kdepepo> hi, how can I find kubuntu specific patches to KDE? I am specifically looking for a diff of kdebase in LTS 10.04
<shadeslayer> kdepepo: diff of kdebase?
<kdepepo> (if any, compared to upstream)
<shadeslayer> kdepepo: all our packaging is @ code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<shadeslayer> so you can see what interests you there 
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: that's trunk
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: uh what?
<JontheEchidna> he wants 10.04
<shadeslayer> ohhhhh
<JontheEchidna> bzr is trunk
<shadeslayer> right you are....
<shadeslayer> kdepepo: ^^
<JontheEchidna> kdepepo: these were what were shipped with 10.04: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase/ubuntu/files/109/debian/patches/
<kdepepo> ah nice, thanks JontheEchidna
<dantti> JontheEchidna: right but for kpk i need it to build witouth it since fedora doesn't have debconf... :P
<dantti> *without
<JontheEchidna> ifdef DEBCONF_IS_ENABLED?
<JontheEchidna> or something like that
<JontheEchidna> you'd probably have to set a macro if debconf-kde is found
<JontheEchidna> then ifdef that in the code
<dantti> can i ifndef the cmakefile?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<dantti> hmm k
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, apachelogger: The scripts should probably be updated to depend on libkdecore5 rather than kdelibs5, since kdelibs5 is a transitional package
<JontheEchidna> oh, the scripts for kde-l10n-*
<apachelogger> there is no scripts
<apachelogger> what scripts
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> you did not read my guide to master the kde-l10n clearly :P
<JontheEchidna> I thought you used magic scripts
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<apachelogger> the scripts only use the powers of the universe to make one packaging branch apply to some 50 packages
<JontheEchidna> ah, so we just need to update the packaging branch
<JontheEchidna> then next build it'll automagically propogate to all l10n
<apachelogger> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we can make something like klippy in kword ^_^
<CIA-33> [kde-l10n-common] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100722171803-u0xjyxnyv8tro1i6 * debian/control Depend on libkdecore5 rather than the transitional kdelibs5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you gotta think bigger... how about klippy for KDE
<apachelogger> ktip -> klippy
<apachelogger> this would be so sexy
<shadeslayer> klippy++
<JontheEchidna> I can almost remove kdelibs5 from my system: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopce1620
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: did you get my message earlier ? :)
<JontheEchidna> message?
<shadeslayer> the one about http://imgur.com/AueyK
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imgur.com/AueyK << the mark for unmark button isnt really helpful ^_^
<JontheEchidna> I guess it shouldn't show the mark for: label when the only action is unmark
<shadeslayer> yep...
<shadeslayer> or maybe,be a little more descriptive
<shadeslayer> Unmark for upgrade
<shadeslayer> or .. Do not Upgrade
<JontheEchidna> will have to wait for the next release after 1.0. We're in string freeze now
<shadeslayer> no problem
<shadeslayer> just remember it :P
<JontheEchidna> I could hide the label without breaking string freeze in the meanwhile
<shadeslayer> please do ... its confusing :D
<oxymoron> Does somebody know if there is some kind of app in KDE/Kubuntu which is able to make flow schemes. I need it to make relationships and logic schemes when programming a really complex thing.
<shadeslayer> oh oh.. muon doesnt work when db is locked and apt dies
<shadeslayer> !aptfix 
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<shadeslayer> and you have to manually run ^^
<JontheEchidna> oxymoron: umbrello?
<JontheEchidna> !info umbrello
<ubottu> umbrello (source: kdesdk): UML modelling tool and code generator. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 2150 kB, installed size 9952 kB
<JontheEchidna> hmm, the short description isn't very helpful
<JontheEchidna> but that is probably what you want
<oxymoron> JontheEchidna: Yeah it seems like it is what I want, thanks man :) Could be useful other times as well. Not sure if it helps though, even if I make some kind of flow over what I am trying todo, I dont know if its possible to program it anyway :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<oxymoron> I need a mix of recursive loops, chain reaciton pattern and treeiterator :P
<dantti> JontheEchidna: moved to kdereview
<JontheEchidna> yay
<shadeslayer> btw.. 
<shadeslayer> why cant we give out our @ubuntu.com or @kubuntu.org addresses to people for adding them to gtalk
<shadeslayer> or is it possible? 
<\sh> shadeslayer: no xmpp service for ubuntu.com/kubuntu.com?
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> \sh: theres no kubuntu.com.. only kubuntu.org :D
<\sh> shadeslayer: whatever ;
<\sh> shadeslayer: there is kubuntu.com ;)
<shadeslayer> \sh: its just a alias to kubuntu.org :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i haz something for you
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imgur.com/cmQUV
<dantti> JontheEchidna: which list should I email about libdebconf for kubuntu
<jjesse> i've never understood why it was kubuntu.org instead of kubuntu.com
<jjesse> any explantation?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: kubuntu-devel is fine
<dantti> @ kubuntu.org?
<shadeslayer> dantti: @lists.ubuntu.com
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<dantti> thanks
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: do you like it? :D
<JontheEchidna> in pointy-clicky link form
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: well, we could reuse widgets we already have
<shadeslayer> i just created that from designer :p
<JontheEchidna> like MuonMainWindow, and the ReviewWidget
<JontheEchidna> or maybe not reviewwidget, but use the PackageView and DetailsWidget that make up the ReviewWidget, and have the new class automatically show upgradeable packages
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i have no idea what your talking about :D
<shadeslayer> i just made that up in qt designer
<dantti> JontheEchidna: oh I can't post to that list
<JontheEchidna> dantti: moderated?
<dantti> but I got to go home now.. cya ..
<JontheEchidna> or can't post at all?
<dantti> yup
<JontheEchidna> ah, well, we'll have to have someone get the message through queue
<dantti> You are not allowed to post to this mailing list
<JontheEchidna> :s
<dantti> it said it has been rejected 
<JontheEchidna> that doesn't seem right. somebody should look in to that
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://imgur.com/8VfuW
<JontheEchidna> anyways, cya
<shadeslayer> a bit more
<shadeslayer> aww....
<JontheEchidna> (was saying cya to dantti. I'm not going)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: fixed all the buttons and stuff in this one http://imgur.com/nTV6Z
<oxymoron> May I ask for help in here regarding programming? Nbody in php channels answer, but its not really a PHP issue. I need help with the programming logic only.
<shadeslayer> i can try
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: go !
<oxymoron> This is my code currently http://pastebin.com/1pzwYD0K which in a main class. THen it start chain with process method, then call processNext for each chain and then inside each chain call next processNext :P
<JontheEchidna> ...unless of course the display freezes, in which case I must reboot
<oxymoron> But now I ALSO need to make process recursively chainable as well :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: you reboot so fast?
<oxymoron> IF any element contain a decorator with decorations it should call process and call that chain before previous one :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: so basically its recursive ?
<oxymoron> Right now I just get an infinite loop :P
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yes
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: keep in mind that the connection had to time out
<JontheEchidna> but I can reboot in about 40 seconds, yeah
<shadeslayer> you need to add some conditions
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: sweet
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Or well from beginning I only had Iterator and Chain pattern. But now I need to make it recursive as well :P
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Conditions?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: conditions that will break the loop
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: simplest example in C++ for this is the factorial function
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yes, "if (key($this->positions) !== null)  {" if null, then return $this->xml
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: The problem is that each element calls processNext in itself :P
<shadeslayer> well you need to assign null at some point of time then
<shadeslayer> within this function
<oxymoron> Could be infinite loop anywhere in the chain, doesnt need to be in process or processNext methods in themselves :P
<oxymoron> Yes when theres no more elements in ArrayIterator it will return null automaticly ;)
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: is there somewhere your assigning null to positions ?
<shadeslayer> idk php.. keep that in mind :)
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Theres always associative or integer keys, cant assign null as a key for an element.
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: uh
<shadeslayer> do i  read this right?
<shadeslayer> i think theres a issue with braces
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: In an array, same in C++ as well I think. You cannot do $array[null] = element1
<shadeslayer> function opens at line 12
<shadeslayer> closes at 21
<oxymoron> No the code itself is correct
<shadeslayer> and we have else after line 21 0_o
<shadeslayer> oh wait.. another brace there
<shadeslayer> no idea mate :)
<oxymoron> No need to worry about code, I need help with the logic thinking. I am also open for alternatives how to solve it.
<oxymoron> What I am trying todo, is to make a form generator which have one global decorator which all elements and everything uses and each element should be able to decorate itself infinite times :P
<oxymoron> Ive been stryggling with this for ages. I have a working one, but not working the elegant way with complete recursion and effiency.
<oxymoron> In the one with only chain reaction and iteration, I overdo everything and call methods and classes for nothing and one to many times :P I am trying to make less class files to make code faster.
<JontheEchidna> It's so teeny-tiny: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopyl4429
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: your making the interface? ^_^
<shadeslayer> ( the upgrade interface )
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I figure I can make the initial version in an hour or two
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> please do share the code... ill try to make sense of it :P
<ulysses> However it's Muon, but not Muon's fault the problem: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/images/muon/virtuoso_opensource.png
<JontheEchidna> it can show upgradeable packages now: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopzh4429
<shadeslayer> nice
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: is virtuoso fixed?
<JontheEchidna> the file overwrite errors? yeah
<shadeslayer> uploaded as well?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtuoso-opensource/6.1.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu3
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can you sync choqok  then ? ^.^
<JontheEchidna> I'm not an archive admin
<shadeslayer> awww
<shadeslayer> only archive admins can sync?
<JontheEchidna> right
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1906159 << line 21
<shadeslayer> please explain if anyone can
<shadeslayer> if text changes in lineEdit object it gives a signal texChanged?
<shadeslayer> *textChanged
<shadeslayer> ah its a inbuilt function :)
<shadeslayer> uh.. s/function/signal
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopgq4429
<shadeslayer> you finished it :P
<JontheEchidna> nah, those buttons don't do anything yet
<JontheEchidna> I still need another half hour, but I have to run an errand
<shadeslayer> ahh :D
<shadeslayer> you mean you need to just connect them
<bulldog98> new kdevelop release happend
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: im working on it
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: for me it worked
<bulldog98> shadeslayer+
<shadeslayer> but JontheEchidna broke virtuoso
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: what worked?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: the workaround worked
<shadeslayer> uh.. what workaround? :)
<bulldog98> there is already an bug open and JontheEchidna’s workaround worked for me (aptitude is powerful)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: he fixed it in main archive
<shadeslayer> it should be hitting me anytime now
<shadeslayer> then i can continue on
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: also good
<bulldog98> ^^
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah, connect the slots and do a few custom things that will work differently in updater mode
<bulldog98> is someone taking care of kdevelop-php?
<JontheEchidna> yay, muon --updater works
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna:  muon ++
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: but i found a bug in muon
<shadeslayer> :D
<JontheEchidna> exactly half an hour after I returned ;)
<shadeslayer> when commiting changes.... it does not show progress barr
<shadeslayer> *bar
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<JontheEchidna> I've seen that, but only sometimes
<JontheEchidna> not been able to figure out why yet
<shadeslayer> well.. i just installed some dev files and could not see it :P
<shadeslayer> lemme uninstall some old kernels
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: its working now
<JontheEchidna> yeah, only sometimes
<shadeslayer> yep
<JontheEchidna> I've not yet attempted to debug it
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: is there an PPA up for testing?
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: ppa:echidnaman/qapt
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: ok, other question has it aptitude support or is that planed?
<JontheEchidna> what would aptitude support be?
 * shadeslayer lol's
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: using aptitude in the background
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: aptitude has been removed from Ubuntu ( as in live CD )
<JontheEchidna> It uses libapt-pkg (apt) as its backend, and that's not planned to change
<JontheEchidna> there is already somebody working on aptitude-qt for GSoC anyways :)
<JontheEchidna> hum
<JontheEchidna> muon(8373) CommitWidget::setProgress: -1074299320
<JontheEchidna> I bet that's why there is no progress in the progress bar
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: hum but KpackageKit is not usable for me and I love Konsole so -> aptitude
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.ca/1906231
<shadeslayer> i dont suppose we need those right?
<shadeslayer> because they will be stripped
<JontheEchidna> right
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: they go into the l10n package
<shadeslayer> kdevelop almost done then
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: no.. LP imports them afaik
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: but they are in kdevelop-l10n-LANG
<JontheEchidna> only in the ppa packages^
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna:  ^^
<JontheEchidna> they are stripped in Ubuntu, and those packages are empty
<shadeslayer> seems we need to drop a lang pack
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: but I want lokalisation -,-
<bulldog98> ^^
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: they are in language-pack-kde-*
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: uh... i has usr/share/locale/pt in debian/kdevelop-l10n-pt.install
<shadeslayer> now im all konfused
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: stripping happens after packages are built
<JontheEchidna> you can put the missing files in the .install files for the sake of cleanliness
<shadeslayer> ok.. so i do need to put them in install files....
<JontheEchidna> and l10n in ppas based of the packages
<shadeslayer> ill do that... 
<shadeslayer> i want to keep dh_install --list-missing happy ^_^
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: but we would want usr/share/mime/packages/kdevelop.xml tho
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> that's not translations
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> i guess that goes into the -data package
<shadeslayer> or the kdevelop.install ?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: -data
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1153225 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/workerinstallprogress.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-33> Fix a bug where percentage would only be calculated when the percent was
<CIA-33> fractional. This happened because when I added support for fractional
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: also, ^
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> muon++
<JontheEchidna> technically LibQApt
<JontheEchidna> well
<JontheEchidna> technically the QApt worker
<CIA-33> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1153226 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp workerinstallprogress.cpp) debug--
<yofel> ~karma muon
<kubotu> karma for muon: 4
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: Sorry to be a bit behind, but what's this about aptitude being removed from Ubuntu?
 * maxwellian loves aptitude... :(
<yofel> only o.O?
<shadeslayer> hehe 
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: http://ubuntuedge.wordpress.com/
<yofel> maxwellian: removed from live dist
<yofel> *disk
<shadeslayer> keep visiting that :D
<shadeslayer> second post from the top
<maxwellian> yofel: Ah, thanks for the clarification.
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: Awesome, thanks.
 * yofel looks at the 17405 unread feed entries in akregator
<yofel> where the hell should I start...
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: I'm still using Karmic on this machine... :|
<shadeslayer> hehe
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: Are you a programmer?
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: i do know C++ 
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> but that would be it
<shadeslayer> learning Qt atm
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: Well that's something.  I was just asking because I thought I overheard you earlier saying you didn't do much programming yet.
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: But you seem very active in maintaining packages somehow.
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: ah.. i dont program much atm.. im more in packaging :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: https://buildd.debian.org/plasma-widget-fastuserswitch
<shadeslayer> we will need to sync that too
<shadeslayer> once its onto the debian servers
<shadeslayer> ok.. what would the nl and sl translations be for
<shadeslayer> i cant make out :/
<shadeslayer> like which languages
<shadeslayer> ah dutch 
<yofel> isn't nl netherlands?
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: Ah, well you seem to be kicking butt.  You're going to be quite a force when you get more into the bug fixing side! :P
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: already on there too :D
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: Awesome. :)
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: well.. theyre more of packaging bugs :P
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: see https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: Well keep up the good work, hopefully I'll be able to help as much as you do not too far in the future! :)
 * maxwellian o/\o shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: oh sure :D
<shadeslayer> o/
<shadeslayer> feel free to ask anything
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: Thanks I will.  (I was trying to do a high five, by the way :) ).
<shadeslayer> :D
 * shadeslayer high fives back
 * maxwellian feels redeemed :)
<maxwellian> Are you guys using a vm or something for maverick?
 * maxwellian 's hardware sucks so bad he doesn't think a vm is an option... :\
<JontheEchidna> I've been running maverick since the archives opened. I did have to reinstall once, though
<maxwellian> JontheEchidna: Running it full time?
<JontheEchidna> yep. I am crazy
 * maxwellian agrees :P
<maxwellian> JontheEchidna: But since most of the development is being applied to Maverick, does that mean that you get to see lots of bugs disappear from your day-to-day stuff?
<maxwellian> JontheEchidna: I'm on Karmic, so most bug fixes going on I'm not going to see until I upgrade.
<JontheEchidna> the most visible parts are the fixes from KDE
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: same here
<shadeslayer> im on maverick as well
<shadeslayer> and im more krazy
<shadeslayer> since i have btrfs \o/
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: Great, another nut. ;)
<JontheEchidna> which are nice and noticable when you get the next KDE prerelease
<JontheEchidna> but mostly, you see when things break :P
<shadeslayer> ^^ totally
<JontheEchidna> and then you wonder who the idiot was who broke them, and then find out it was you
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: also dont install btrfs ... its fast on the first boot but gets slower
 * maxwellian looks up btrfs
<maxwellian> JontheEchidna: Heh. :)
<shadeslayer> s/install/install with
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I don't want to reformat without backing up, and I don't have anything to back up on to yet
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: its a new generation file syste,
<JontheEchidna> so I won't be switching for a while
 * shadeslayer gives JontheEchidna his 1TB external HD
<JontheEchidna> I only switched /home to ext4 when I got my new laptop in december
<JontheEchidna> (root has been running ext4 since lucid prereleases)
<shadeslayer> :o
<maxwellian> JontheEchidna: Can you change filesystems without a reformat?
 * maxwellian O_o
<JontheEchidna> maxwellian: apparently you can with btrfs, since they are similar enough
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: ext3->ext4 yest
<shadeslayer> *yes
<shadeslayer> dont know about btrfs 
<JontheEchidna> but sure as hell wouldn't trust a live conversion
<JontheEchidna> *but I sure
<shadeslayer> also.. btrfs.fsck() == fail
<shadeslayer> need to report a bug on that
<JontheEchidna> anyways, it's quittin' time. bbiab
 * maxwellian waves at JontheEchidna 
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: who will upload kdevelop :(
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: the checking tool only runs offline
<bulldog98> and it’s knowen
<shadeslayer> its almost done.. running it through pbuilder
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: offline?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes only if you do it without having the filesystem mounted it won’t distroy your data
<shadeslayer> gah
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: my new rootfilesystem is btrfs on my Desktop
<shadeslayer> nice.. still.. ext4 seems better for now
<shadeslayer> when Beta 1 is released ill re format
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: btrfs supports online snapshots
<bulldog98> and lvm replacement
<bulldog98> (only raid0)
<shadeslayer> but its slow
<shadeslayer> so whats the point
<shadeslayer> dont really care about snapshots
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: use KVM!
<shadeslayer> kvm? you mean virtualise ubuntu? :o
<yofel> well most people use lucid and run maverick in kvm
 * yofel uses maverick and runs lucid in kvm :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
 * shadeslayer just runs maverick
<shadeslayer> love to watch stuff break
 * shadeslayer should be asleep right now
<yofel> shadeslayer: you should idle around in #ubuntu+1 from time to time though if you're running maverick..
<shadeslayer> meh.. just a formality :P
<yofel> hey it's usually a nice bunch there (me included :P)
<shadeslayer> ill get slaughtered when they get to know i broke their systems
<yofel> erm, ususally they won't be able to tell if it was you or maverick *g*
 * maxwellian wishes his processor supported KVM... :(
<maxwellian> Actually it's a non-issue, because I have 1G of RAM total, and like 4G of hard drive free.
<maxwellian> There's no single bottleneck there.  My computer just fails.
<yofel> Riddell: do you know if we can get python-cupsutils from debian in maverick? (bug 602343)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602343 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "systemsettings crashed with ImportError in <module>() "No module named cupsutils.ppds"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602343
<shadeslayer> yofel: does it build fine on ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> without any mods
<yofel> I'm just looking into that
<shadeslayer> wtf...
<shadeslayer> what did i upload :/
<shadeslayer> ugh
<yofel> Riddell: scratch that, more like system-config-printer-kde needs to be patched to use the ubuntu cupshelpers instead of debian cupsutils
<Quintasan> another task for apachelogger 
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> python--
<Quintasan> humm it's friday here
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Happy B-day! :D
<yofel> here too
<yofel> oh
<yofel> apachelogger: happy birthday ;)
<yofel> ~karma python
<kubotu> karma for python: -17
<yofel> python--
<shadeslayer> python--
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger kdevelop 4.0.1 can be found here https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/kdevelop_4.0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger more info https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: great
<Riddell> yofel: yes we need to fix system-config-printer-kde, I've not looked into it yet, if you have a patch that would rock very much
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i did try to patch it with a given patch in bug report
<shadeslayer> it fails :/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: remind me about choqok in the morning
<shadeslayer> Riddell: define morning :D ( its 4.15 AM here )
<yofel> Riddell: maverick: I did manage to fix it up a bit so it doesn't crash on start, but then it doesn't do much thanks to pyqt erroring out and I don't know how to fix that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: morning in Prague :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 9 hours time
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> yofel: post what you have to kubuntu-devel so it doesn't get lost then
<maxwellian> Awwww, why hate on Python? :(
<yofel> maxwellian: because we would have noticed that at build time with c++
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-23
<maxwellian> yofel: Well would it have been different with Perl or Ruby?
<yofel> maxwellian: no, that's why I said c++
<maxwellian> yofel: Well you didn't -- any of the other dynamic languages. :(
<maxwellian> yofel: It's a "feature" of dynamic languages that caused this problem, it's nothing specific to Python.  (From what I understand, which is not much.)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i have a friend here who has a broadcom card and : http://pastebin.ca/1906326
<shadeslayer> on 10.04... but he cant seem to find any networks
<shadeslayer> he says he has turned off his SSID.....
<yofel> maxwellian: I know, but that *feature* can be annoying as hell sometimes (it has its benefits yes, but it usually causes me more problems than that I benefit from it)
<maxwellian> yofel: I agree, it can bite you, I just don't think you should blame Python for something that a whole class of languages share.
<shadeslayer> ah yes.. it was the SSID
<maxwellian> yofel: We should have karma for whole families of languages, I guess. ;)
<yofel> ack
<jjesse> JontheEchidna where is muon going to reside in kde?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: extragear
<jjesse> JontheEchidna thanks
<jjesse> working on documentation finally
<jjesse> got sick of working on work at night so now doing fun
<jjesse> yeah i know i'm wierd that documentation is fun
 * maxwellian was just going to say that
<jjesse> nice maxwellian
<jjesse> does reqonk save downloads in ~/Documents for you by default?
<jjesse> for me it is saving things there instead of ~/Downloads
<Darkwing-Netbook> anyone about?
<Darkwing-Netbook> update-notifier-kde -d doesn't work in 10.04? How to I update internally?
<jjesse> apt-get dist-upgrade?
 * Darkwing-Netbook hugs jjesse 
<Darkwing-Netbook> Speaking of...
<Darkwing-Netbook> I'm leaving for Fort Wayne, IN on the 2nd
<Darkwing-Netbook> Then moving there mid month jjesse 
<jjesse> nice
<jjesse> ft wayne isn't too far away from me
<Darkwing-Netbook> I know :)
<Darkwing-Netbook> I used to live in LaGrange
<jjesse> 3 hours
<Darkwing-Netbook> You in Grand Rapids?
<jjesse> yup
<Darkwing-Netbook> They still have the hot air balloon fest?
<jjesse> umm
<jjesse> don't remember
<Darkwing-Netbook> I remember that when I was there (15 years +)
<jjesse> grand rapids has changed a lot since then
<jjesse> hrmm bed time :)
<Darkwing-Netbook> KK
<Darkwing-Netbook> I'll let you know when I'm in the area.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Wife has never seem Amish country :D
<Darkwing-Netbook> Plus, you me and Rich will have to get together for some beers or something.
<ScottK> jjesse: re your mail - you should be able to switch back and forth between netbook an desktop with no loss of configuration for either.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Who does the website information these days?
<Darkwing-Netbook> NM, I'll talk about it tomorrow... The site FAQ is out of date.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Night.
<Riddell> kubuntu-netbook-default-settings uploaded with global menu and lockout widgets added
 * Riddell does the Qt 4 compiled on ARM dance
<Riddell> and now I upload another Qt 4 just to keep the buildds busy
<Quintasan> \o
<eMyller> speaking of global menu, is there something like it to desktop?
 * eMyller just noticed a globalmenu-kde package
<eMyller> no oxygen chance for it? :\
<Riddell> plasma-widget-menubar can be used with plasma desktop
<eMyller> great; was trying to install xbar -- as suggested by globalmenu-kde --, but the pkg is broken here. :\
<eMyller> Riddell: so is qtcurve/bespin required?
<Riddell> global menu is unrelated to the theme
<eMyller> i just installed it, but get nothing more than File » Close
<eMyller> restart?
<Riddell> once you add the menubar widget to plasma it will apply to newly started applications
<eMyller> oh, i have tried a new konsole window; i had another instance running, this is why i didn't get the menu bar, i guess. it's working perfectly now, thanks! :D
 * eMyller 've been waiting for this for a long time. w00t!!
<eMyller> any chance to show the application icon at left, in a next release?
<Riddell> eMyller: why?
<Riddell> in plasma-netbook the current application widget shows the app icon in the panel
<eMyller> the app icon makes it faster to recognize the app than reading the menu items text
<eMyller> hm, i should look for this widget in desktop
<eMyller> didn't find it :(
<Riddell> Current Application Control
<Riddell> it's part of the plasma-netbook package
<eMyller> oh
<eMyller> maybe it'd be cool to have in desktop as well..
<Riddell> plasma-netbook is now on the main CD so it'll be there
<eMyller> oh, awesome. is it planned to be backported to lucid?
<Riddell> you can install plasma-netbook in lucid
<eMyller> hm, thought it came in a separate package.. ok then. thanks :)
<eMyller> also, is globalmenu working for gnome apps in there?
<Riddell> eMyller: yes it ought to
<eMyller> not here yet... maybe i have to restart the qt-gtk thing... will test later then. thanks.
<agateau> Riddell: eMyller: for gnome apps to take advantage of appmenu, you need to install the appmenu-gtk package
<eMyller> agateau: no package with this name here
<eMyller> i did some aptitude searches, nothing like that
<Riddell> it's not in lucid
<agateau> eMyller: for lucid you have to use the Unity PPA
<eMyller> ok, will look for that. thanks :)
<Riddell> agateau: plasma-widget-menubar and Qt uploaded
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
 * Riddell spots qtwebkit-source compiling on ARM
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what were you going to remind me to do in the morning?
<eMyller> Riddell: i had something like this in mind when i asked about the icon: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopws1407 (second image)
<Riddell> eMyller: buy agateau non-alcoholic beer and he might code it as an option for you :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Kubuntu Meeting, Monday 19:00UTC, #ubuntu-meeting
<eMyller> haha
<agateau> eMyller: the part on the left in the first image is the appcontrol widget, right?
<eMyller> agateau: yes
<eMyller> sheytan: 
<agateau> eMyller: I am not very familiar with plasma-netbook yet, it lets you switch apps, right?
<eMyller> agateau: yep
<eMyller> it also lets you max/min/close the window when an app has focus
<agateau> eMyller: with your mockup, only the icon could be use to switch then
<agateau> eMyller: I would image it would be possible to split the applet in two, so that you can put the switch part on the left of the menu and the window control on the right
<agateau> eMyller: I kind of remember a blog post about an applet like this in the work
<eMyller> actually i wasn't even thinking abotu a switching feature; instead, the icon would belong to File menu or would show default window options
<agateau> need to reboot, brb (if new kernel works)
<eMyller> heh
<eMyller> sheytan: sorry, hit enter too early; will talk to you soon :)
<eMyller> will restart and take a nap
<eMyller> oh, wb, agateau
<Mamarok> Riddell: the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings still says #kubuntu-netbook in the header, is this valid again?
<Riddell> probably not but I'll let ScottK declaire on that, he opened the channel
<ryanakca> What's the status of www.k.o? Do the sysadmins need prodding?
<Riddell> ryanakca: what does the rt say?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you packaged kdevelop but not kdevplatform?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah, apparently the sysadmins are still working on it.
<ryanakca> In any case, time for breakfast then work.
<eMyller> 'bk
<eMyller> weird stuff, dude
<eMyller> i'm getting menu bars both at the window and at the plasma widget after restart
<eMyller> Riddell: any idea why? it was working before installing libgtk from unity ppa the restart.
<Riddell> eMyller: I don't know, they recently changed the dbus interface so it may be an incompatibility there
<bulldog98> Riddell: I packaged the new kdevelop-php, should I send it to revu?
<Riddell> bulldog98: great, yes revu
<Riddell> bulldog98: we're still missing kdevplatform though (unless you know different)
<bulldog98> Riddell: it can be build with version 1.0.0, because it had no api changes
<yofel> Riddell: could you rebuild qtm? bug 573785 seems like it was last build against qt 4.6 beta
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573785 in qtm (Ubuntu) "QTM crashes when a window is launched" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573785
<Riddell> bulldog98: still, I don't want to upload kdevelop or kdevelop-php without the new kdevplatform being packaged
<bulldog98> Riddell: but uploading to revu is ok, because it won’t get build by it
<Riddell> yofel: do you want to give me a debdiff (means karma for you)
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes
<bulldog98> Riddell: maybe I’ll find some time to update that this evening
<yofel> Riddell: what would be a good version, 1rebuild ?
<Riddell> yofel: -1build1
<yofel> ok
<yofel> Riddell: http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/qtm_1.1.1-1build1.debdiff
<Riddell> lovely
<yofel> Riddell: do you think I could get a SRU for this? as it's currently unusable in lucid too
<Riddell> yofel: yes could do
<Riddell> do you want to file the bug?
<yofel> shouldn't I just nominate bug 573785 for lucid when it's fixed in maverick?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573785 in qtm (Ubuntu) "QTM crashes when a window is launched" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573785
<yofel> and subscribe ubuntu-sru
<Riddell> yofel: you also need to add it to the lucid-backports package, add the lucid patch, add a test case, confirm that you've compiled and tested it then get me or someone to upload it
<Riddell> yofel: I'm afraid SRUs are necessarily hassle
<yofel> I know, and shouldn't it be lucid-propsed? Or why exactly would this be a backport
<Riddell> sorry ignore the lucid-backports bit
<Riddell> it's not a backport
<yofel> ok, I'll do the SRU procedure once it's rebuilt in maverick
<ScottK> Riddell and Mamarok: No, that's not valid.  Please remove #kubuntu-netbook.
<Mamarok> ScottK: that's what I thought :)
<Riddell> fabo: this is a quick way to get webkit building with video and audio support http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_01_phonon.diff
<fabo> Riddell: I just commited 2 patches. you should pick them
<fabo> one for Qt and one for Qt WebKit
<txwikinger> Riddell: I think the zombie processes appear independent of hibernation
<txwikinger> however I constantly get those, adding up more and more, until I have to reboot, because the system is just blocking all I/O to the HD
<fabo> Riddell: that's the same problem as Qt WebKit
<fabo> Riddell: phonon isn't detected when shipped standalone
<fabo> Riddell: I'm preparing a fix for upstream
<fabo> hmm no
<fabo> too fast
<fabo> that's something else
<fabo> Riddell: you could call qmake DEFINES+=ENABLE_VIDEO=1, it should work without patch
<yofel> txwikinger: you mean those? http://paste.ubuntu.com/468008/
<txwikinger> yofel: yes those
<txwikinger> On my desktop, I only have two and no more are created
<txwikinger> but on my netbook I get more and more (yesterday it was 2500)
<yofel> actually the kded zombies are especially annoying (bug 553557)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553557 in acpid (Ubuntu) "kde power button configuration ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553557
<fabo> Riddell: override_dh_auto_configure: dh_auto_configure -- DEFINES+=ENABLE_VIDEO
<fabo> commited, thanks for the hint
<Quintasan> <3 cowbuilder
<txwikinger> Riddell: I found the source.. it happens when you disconnect or connect power..  there is already a bug for it
<ScottK> Riddell: The new netbook panel layout looks good, but it needs autohide turned off too (using app menu and autohide together is full of usability fail).
 * Riddell catches a train to Edinburgh, back online in two days
<rbelem> hello everybody, i need some help to speedup the process of this bug http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4320/
<rbelem> I would like to close this issue until monday
<CIA-33> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100723165859-lhp9k5npymcz4vwr * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add kubuntu_91_phonon_forget_option.diff from SuSE to allow users with roaming home directories to tell Phonon to always forget about old hw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh.. i should? ill do it right away
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: around?
<shadeslayer> ooooh... we have kdepim on agenda :D
<shadeslayer> ubuntu font already gets a +1 from me ( altho we should enable autohinting by default )
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I think bulldog is on holiday
<shadeslayer> is anyone packaging kdevplatform?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ah ok .. didnt know
<shadeslayer> just wanted to ask ^^
<shadeslayer> whee... karma > 10k
<shadeslayer> and now my laptop is all kubuntu branded
<shadeslayer> i think i overdid it... :P
<shadeslayer> seems no one is packaging kdevplatform .. im doing it then
<neversfelde> oh I missed the doodle poll for the next meeting
<shadeslayer> awww....
<neversfelde> never mind, I have time on monday
<shadeslayer> btw.. does anyone have a idea why we dont have nepomuk debug packages?
<shadeslayer> i just met one of the devs
<shadeslayer> and he was complaining ... and hes switching to arch :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> also..i now haz akademy t shirt \o/
<Sput> apachelogger, fregl: have you considered putting Fluffy on this thing: http://exonome.com/fj/phkl/
<neversfelde> Boyfriend is optional^^
<shadeslayer> maco: Quintasan either of you around?
<maco> yes
<shadeslayer> maco: ok,i need kdevplatform sponsored from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> but let it build on buildd first :P
<shadeslayer> it builds in pbuilder....
<shadeslayer> heh... poor Distribution builders : 101 jobs (9 hours 40 minutes) << amd64
<shadeslayer> maco: what benefits do i get if my karma > 10k ? :P
<yofel> nothing, had 12k once, nobody cared :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha :P
<shadeslayer> does Qt creator qualify to go into kubuntu updates ppa?
<shadeslayer> ( the new 2.0 version )
<shadeslayer> maco: btw i received a free pack of http://shop.canonical.com/images/KUB40000.jpg
<shadeslayer> so now my laptop is all kubuntu branded... :P
<maco> my laptop has stickers from those too, but i didnt buy them. yay freebies at uds
<shadeslayer> someone got it for me from akademy :)
<maco> ahok
<shadeslayer> plus one of the huge kde stickers + akademy t shirt :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, maco was first
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you had your chance :D
<Quintasan> anyways, I can't find any package which contains kephal/screen.h, any ideas?
<Quintasan> on maverick that is
<shadeslayer> !find kephal/screen.h
<ubottu> Package/file kephal/screen.h does not exist in lucid
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: doesnt exsist :P
<Quintasan> maverick
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> in lucid it is in kdebase-workspace-dev
<shadeslayer> !find kephal/screen.h maverick
<ubottu> Package/file kephal/screen.h does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> heh..
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: tried apt-file search ?
<Quintasan> yes, returns exacly nothing
<shadeslayer> maybe its dropped/not-installed ?
<Quintasan> beats me, it is needed to build plasmoids
<yofel> !search kephal/screen.h
<ubottu> Found: 
<Quintasan> see
<Quintasan> nothing
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: any news on bzr+svn?
<Quintasan> nope
<shadeslayer> whats the use of having a 10 GB ppa
<shadeslayer> when you cant build kde
<Quintasan> I didn't pester them
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: go and annoy them, it's your turn today :P
<shadeslayer> ill be kicked ^_^
<Quintasan> We can always make apachelogger fix it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lets wait till tommorow :D
<Quintasan> He <3 Python
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> kubotu: learn that apachelogger <3 python
<kubotu> okay, learned fact #2: apachelogger <3 python
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: see fact 1
<yofel> ~karma python
<kubotu> karma for python: -19
<shadeslayer> kubotu: fact 1
<kubotu> fact #1 of 2: lex79 owes me a new laptop if this one is blown to pieces [from evilshadeslayer!~shadeslay@ubuntu/member/shadeslayer on Sun Jul 11 03:03:15 +0300 2010 in #kubuntu-devel]
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> kubotu: fact 2
<kubotu> fact #2 of 2: apachelogger <3 python [from shadeslayer!~shadeslay@ubuntu/member/shadeslayer on Fri Jul 23 23:00:09 +0300 2010 in #kubuntu-devel]
<shadeslayer> btw anyone using ubuntu beta fonts?
<Quintasan> kubotu: learn that Python magic is Crappy magic
<kubotu> okay, learned fact #3: Python magic is Crappy magic
<shadeslayer> maco: whee.. it seems it builds fine : https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> from build log its about to finish
<maco> ok poke me when im home from work
<shadeslayer> maco: work? 0_o
 * shadeslayer thought maco was a student 
<shadeslayer> anyways.. after how many hours?
<maco> 2 hours
<maco> and i am a student
<maco> students dont work in your country, particularly during holiday?
<shadeslayer> maco: nope... we have training..but we dont get paid for it.. so no actual work as such
<maco> oh. well...then how do they pay for school?
<shadeslayer> training == industrial training/exposure/what ever
<maco> or for like... a place to live while in school?
<shadeslayer> uh oh...
<shadeslayer> maco: i stay with my parents :P
<shadeslayer> everyone does
<maco> oh. thatd be a really really long commute to school for me
<maco> my parents live 250mi away
<maco> 4hr by car
<shadeslayer> and the ones living in hostels/PG's get money from their parents
<maco> whats a pg?
<maco> i live in a flat
<shadeslayer> Paying Guest 
<shadeslayer> you live in with a family but are a 'Paying' Guest
<shadeslayer> ( not your own family of course )
<maco> during school year, i work ~15hr/wk, during summer holiday, i work closer to full time
<shadeslayer> nice... i had to travel 2 hours daily by metro+cab during my 6 week industrial training 
<shadeslayer> but then as i said.. i didnt get paid :P
<maco> i live about 40 minutes from work for metro+bus and 20 from school by metro
<maco> so you actually *lost* money on the deal then, ugh
<maco> since you had to pay for the metro & cab
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1907126 << i hate when downloads go to more than 100 MB
<maco> so does that mean your parents pay for your schooling too?
<shadeslayer> maco: heh.. you dont know half the story :P
<shadeslayer> most of the people pay 4k INR + the travelling stuff to get industrial training here
<maco> here, only really rich families have the parents pay for the schooling, unless you go to a very cheap public school
<shadeslayer> well.. its a different concept here :P
<maco> seems like
<shadeslayer> we get chucked out of the house after we get a full fledged job
<maco> i will come out of school with massive debt and pay it off over a few years after graduating
<shadeslayer> until the time we are studying... we get pampered ^_^
<maco> we try to get out as quick as we can :P
 * maco points to "250mi"
<shadeslayer> lol...
<maco> we're expected to get jobs around age 15. while in secondary school / high school, thats spending money. in college/uni, it's flat money, beer money, food money... everything
<shadeslayer> most of the countries have this concept
<shadeslayer> india doesnt :P
<shadeslayer> maco: thing is ... no one will employ me until i have a proper degree ( i.e a undergraduate degree )
<maco> and getting a job after uni is pretty hard if you didnt have one during
<shadeslayer> thats the min. criteria 
<maco> experience counts a lot here
<maco> so if you have a degree but no work experience, you wont get hired here
<shadeslayer> yes.. thats why we have this training period of 6 weeks
<maco> only 6 weeks?
<shadeslayer> after our 2nd and 3rd year
<shadeslayer> maco: yeah.. 6 weeks == entire summer holidays gone
<maco> oh wow ours are 12wk
<shadeslayer> so we started our summer holidays on 14th june,i got placed on 15th june.. college opens this monday
<maco> and internships *don't* count as work experience, according to some employers here. (what you describe... not being paid, but doing work... sounds like internships)
<maco> wow. we started summer holidays mid-may and start school again 30 aug
<shadeslayer> maco: its called industrial training here.. but thats what i call it personally.. internships 
<shadeslayer> maco: and the best part... i dont know if i cleared the previous sem
<shadeslayer> results will be out in October.... just before the exams for the next sem start
<shadeslayer> yes... i have a ....weird uni... :P
<Quintasan> omfg
<Quintasan> that reminds me
<Quintasan> I wonder if I passed CAE
<shadeslayer> CAE ??? :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Certificate in Advanced English
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> oh i see
<shadeslayer> i was certified in something called Business Enlgish Course by the British Council
<shadeslayer> BEC for short
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.britishcouncil.org/india-exams-bec.htm
<shadeslayer> i scored 90/100 in BEC Vantage :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan:  bug 609276 << should i backport to ppa?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609276 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "qt-creator in (k)ubuntu out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609276
<ScottK> Backport to backports ....
<shadeslayer> ScottK: lucid-backports?
<ScottK> That's the sort of thing it's there for.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok.. can you upload kdevplatform from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<ScottK> Backports should come from Maverick.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: of course
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any idea why we dont have virtuoso debug packages?
<ScottK> No
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> ScottK: cant be backported.... we need Qt 4.7 in lucid to build qtcreator 2.0
<shadeslayer> Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>= 7.4.15), libqt4-dev (>= 4:4.7.0~), qt4-dev-tools 
<ScottK> OK.  That's a good reason to put it in a PPA.
<shadeslayer> ill upload to PPA then
<shadeslayer> doesnt need any changes imo
<eMyller> how's lightspark behaving today?
<shadeslayer> eMyller: doesnt work for me in maverick
<eMyller> gonna test it at lucid
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should i put it in beta backports?
<shadeslayer> or just backports
 * shadeslayer opts for beta backports...
<eMyller> i faced a weird problem this morning; plasma-widget-menubar was working flawlessly, then after i installed appmenu-gtk and restarted, the menu bar appeared in both application window and in the plasma-widget.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Beta (since it needs Qt 4.7)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> eMyller: See my recent blog post on planet ubuntu on the topic.
<eMyller> reading, thanks :)
<ScottK> Bottom line is it's because the GTK stuff is behind the Qt stuff.  Of course.
<eMyller> heh
<eMyller> i was about to uninstall appmenu-gtk
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uploading 
<shadeslayer> and then ill go to sleep
<ScottK> OK
<eMyller> ScottK: actually my 80appmenu doesn't have DISPLAY_BOTH; should i add it with 0?
<ScottK> eMyller: Worth a try.  Not sure as stuff may have changed.
<eMyller> ScottK: is that trick for gtk apps only?
<eMyller> the problem happened to me with both qt and gtk.
<eMyller> well, restarting X; brb
<shadeslayer> ScottK: eMyller night :)
<ScottK> eMyller: The DISPLAY_BOTH environment variable affects both Qt and GTK, but it (at least was) shipped only in the GTK package.
<eMyller> shadeslayer: sleep well :)
<eMyller> ScottK: setting it to 0 didn't work. now it's not even working for gtk apps :P
<ScottK> eMyller: Sorry.  No idea then.  That solved it a week ago.
<eMyller> np. maybe something is getting changed..
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Kubuntu Meeting, Monday 19:00UTC, #ubuntu-meeting | http://tinyurl.com/28vjuea
<eMyller> ScottK: just did some tests here; 1) i have uninstalled appmenu-gtk and rm'ed 80appmenu and it's working again with qt apps; 2) installed appmenu-gtk 0.1.1 and did the trick you mentioned, but didn't work. :\ 3) installed 0.1.3 again, and it's misteriously working with qt but not with gtk.
<ScottK> You probably don't have 80appmenu at all and you need that for the GTK stuff.
<ScottK> Purge appmenu-gtk and then reinstall to get it back.
<ScottK> </guess work>
<eMyller> i did it
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-24
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’m on for this weekend then I’ll have a 3 week pause
<fregl> Sput: hello kitty is a proprietary brand, so we of course have not considered being the default desktop for their machines :P however, users should still run fluffy on those machines... they are free to use us. we just cannot embrace that stuff.
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: ah ok
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i just wanted to know if you were working on kdevplatform...
<shadeslayer> also.. 
<shadeslayer> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Lex79, neversfelde, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, shadeslayer, nixternal and Quintasan ... to the Batcave!
<Quintasan> sup
<shadeslayer> rc 3 in ktown
<Quintasan> awesome
<shadeslayer> or so my email says
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> havent seen lex around much
<Quintasan> Maybe he is busy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: are you updating wiki page?
<shadeslayer> or should i do it
<Quintasan> Do it, I take kdelibs
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> i take whatever comes above kdelibs
<shadeslayer> base i guess
<Quintasan> base is after libs :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i meant graphically :P
<shadeslayer> in the dep graph base is above libs :P
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I C
<shadeslayer> anyways... updated wiki.. taken some stuff feel free to take some stuff
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Quintasan> cowbuilding libs already :P
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is cowbuilder faster?
<Quintasan> No base.tgz extracting
<Quintasan> means faster :P
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Kubuntu Meeting, Monday 19:00UTC, #ubuntu-meeting | http://tinyurl.com/28vjuea | KDE 4.5 Packaging https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging#preview
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Kubuntu Meeting, Monday 19:00UTC, #ubuntu-meeting | http://tinyurl.com/28vjuea | KDE 4.5 Packaging https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> ill get to this after lunch
<shadeslayer> downloading base for now...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you have a script of sorts that downloads the tarball for you?
<Quintasan> nop
<Quintasan> downloading manually
<bulldog98> Quintasan: wasn’t there a script in kubuntu-dev-tools?
<Quintasan> batget?
<Quintasan> dunno if that works
<shadeslayer> its been removed
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i also see svn files in the download folder :/
<shadeslayer> i mean
<shadeslayer> tarballs with svn in their versions
<Quintasan> whatever
<Quintasan> who cares bout that? :P
<Quintasan> do it so apachelogger won't have an excuse not to fix python
<shadeslayer> ^_^
 * shadeslayer sees no point in making a new cowbuilder...
<shadeslayer> itll take time.. :S
<shadeslayer> wow... konqueror++ for not asking my password each time 
<ulysses> grrr, 87 upgrade, 289,5 MiB to download
<yofel_> oh, new rc :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: need help?
<shadeslayer> yofel: feel free to join
<shadeslayer> do you have your ssh key on ftpubuntu?
<shadeslayer> i mean.. on ktown
<yofel> I don't think so
<shadeslayer> we will have to set you up then... 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can/should we add keys to ktown?
<shadeslayer> kdebase building ^_^
<shadeslayer> kdelibs takes longest to build :P
<Quintasan> kdelibs uploading to ppa
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what are you running :P
<Quintasan> Intel Core i5 overclocked to 4GHz
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> ouch
<shadeslayer> explains alot
<Quintasan> though lex got a farm of computers :P
<yofel> Quintasan: btw, can you upload http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/qtm_1.1.1-1build1.debdiff or just rebulid it yourself? I asked riddell but it seems like he forgot about it
<yofel> (qtm is in universe)
<Quintasan> yofel: okay, but in few minutes, need to go to shop
<yofel> np
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: btw, this solves problems with heat -> http://imagebin.ca/view/MLEZZL5U.html
<yofel> nice :D
<shadeslayer> show off... :P
<Quintasan> :PP
 * Quintasan could fry eggs on this
 * Quintasan thought he forgot to bump verison, he did that automatically
<Quintasan> I have been doing this for so long that I can't rembember if I've done this before uploading
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: join lp
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nothing new
<Quintasan> they always have something to do
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<Quintasan> like adding the Disscussion feature the other day
<Quintasan> stupid and useless imo
<shadeslayer> Opinion?
 * shadeslayer stares at kdebase 4.4.95 in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> oh goody http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/plasma-widget-fastuserswitch.html
<shadeslayer> now i can request a sync
<yofel> shadeslayer: so, what do I need if I want to help with the rc? (the only thing I know about that is the packaging session that you gave a while ago)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: first you need access to ktown
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> but i dont know if i can add you
<shadeslayer> ah apachelogger ^^
<yofel> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> and right there we stop now and think about why that stuff is on ktown to begin with and what precise implications access to ktown has
<apachelogger> yofel: aloha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 609448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609448 in Ubuntu "Sync plasma-widget-fastuserswitch 0.1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609448
<shadeslayer> or if anyone else can sync that :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you sponsor kdevplatform from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and then kdevelop from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pdbuilder is still setting up packages :/
<Quintasan> TROLOLOLOL
<Quintasan> try cowbuilder
<Quintasan> really
<shadeslayer> itll be same thing since itll download the packages and im on a crappy connection
<yofel> aptcache?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am on ultra light travelling
 * apachelogger got no gpg and no ssh keys withhim
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: hmm i do have it...
<apachelogger> as for the pbuilder setup junk .... there is a general problem that you will have to setup the whole stack at least once, which of course is also terribly slow
<apachelogger> so i would ponder creating a special pbuilder tar that includes qt4 or maybe all deps as required by kdelibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cant we speed it up somehow?
<apachelogger> that cuts surely half the time of package installation
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: copy over exitsting maverick pbuilder, login into install, install packages, logout ???? PROFIT
 * Quintasan goes to play HoN
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ill have to extract it first right?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: no
<Quintasan> copy the tgz
<shadeslayer> then rename to .cow
<shadeslayer> ok
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm referring to setting up a pbuilder with qt packages
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<Quintasan> sudo pbuilder --basetgz [basetgz-location] --login --save-after --save-after-login
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> sudo pbuilder --basetgz [basetgz-location] --login --save-after-login
<Quintasan> fixed
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: as for cowbuilder
<Quintasan> cp tgz somewhere
<Quintasan> ungzip it
<Quintasan> mkdir base.cow
<Quintasan> mv contents of tgz to base.cow
<Quintasan> and it should work right after that
<shadeslayer> yep thought so...
<shadeslayer> ill try it out
 * apachelogger doesnt really get why that junk cannot be included as feature in pbuilder TBH
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1907407
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why do we not have nepomuk debug packages?
<shadeslayer> any ideas>
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: kde cmake?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yeah when building kdebase
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> im looking at which packages,etc do i need
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: kdelibs?
<shadeslayer> shared-desktop-ontologies is in debian/control
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: kdebase
<shadeslayer> but it isnt picked up 0_o
<shadeslayer> same for libglib2.0-dev
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: kdelibs as dependence
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because we do not have no nepomuk package?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: whut?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i mean virtuoso debug packages.. sorry
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: kdelibs-dev is an dependence. Am I right?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1907413
<apachelogger> ddebs will
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yes
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: kdelibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> ohhhhh
<shadeslayer> The following external packages *were* located on your system.
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: seems kdelibs is done
<shadeslayer> almost
<shadeslayer> uh.. someone needs to update meta kde to 4.4.95
<shadeslayer> ill do it :)
<shadeslayer> kdebase uploaded
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you might want to bump the version of kde-sc-dev-latest in your next kdelibs uploade
<shadeslayer> *upload
<Quintasan> yyy, there is not kde-sc-dev-latest in kdelibs control?
<Quintasan> or I'm bind
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: built and published in ppa, proceed
<eMyller> just wanted to share: http://twitpic.com/286axn :)
<Quintasan> Pushed up to revision 256.
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=256&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 256 | changed feature heading to from "Linux" to "UNIX" - mjm
<Quintasan> nice number :3
<Quintasan> eMyller: what happended to Amarok @_@
<ulysses> eMyller: Only the File menu appears for me:(
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/fast+user+switch?content=127462
<Quintasan> update it, nao!
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thanks for that
<eMyller> Quintasan: just detached the docklets and made some cleanup. bad? :P
<eMyller> ulysses: restart your apps :)
<shadeslayer> i wonder if ofirk can make something like http://jointhegame.kde.org/
 * eMyller hopes all this beauty will be available on Maverick
<Quintasan> no, look damn neat
<Quintasan> I want this like that too
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> brb trolling my X server
<ulysses> eMyller: móthanks
<eMyller> Quintasan: the best part is that it's transparent (not entirely, but through oxygen-transparent) and is still hide-able by tray icon. :D
<eMyller> ulysses: welcome
<eMyller> shadeslayer: i am a web developer as well, and was willing to help kde web stuff at weekends :)
<shadeslayer> eMyller: uh kde or kubuntu stuff? :D
<shadeslayer> eMyller: if you want to help kde, #kde-www would be the place
<shadeslayer> if you want to help with kubuntu then talk to ofirk
<eMyller> shadeslayer: both; i'm working on some apps for kde as well. but for web i meant kubuntu, sorry :P
<Quintasan> eMyller: did you use that with Kubuntu packages?
<eMyller> wow, rekonq/konqueror look damn beautiful with transparent/blurred UI + global menubar *-*
<Quintasan> Kinda my X broke after installing that
<eMyller> Quintasan: i collected some repos
<eMyller> sec
<shadeslayer> eMyller: ofirk then :D
<eMyller> shadeslayer: it's quite a while i've been waiting for him here :|
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> how come new oxygen borked my KDM?
<shadeslayer> eMyller: put it in the kubuntu devel Mailing list
<apachelogger> http://kde-look.org/poll/index.php?poll=256
<eMyller> Quintasan: http://pastebin.com/9X79VdBK my sources.list (for lucid)
<Quintasan> eMyller: I'm asking about oxygen-transparent
<eMyller> shadeslayer: it == what?
<Quintasan> eMyller: Did you just execut the script and it worked?
<shadeslayer> eMyller: your suggestions for the new kubuntu site
<eMyller> Quintasan: yeah, it's there + a bunch of cool/up-to-date kde apps :)
<eMyller> shadeslayer: i'm already following the visual part with sheytan_
<shadeslayer> nice
<eMyller> omg nerdgasm. oh oh
 * eMyller wants to take dozens of screenshots
<Quintasan> wtf, it broke my kdm
<Quintasan> eMyller: are you using KDE 4.5 RC?
<eMyller> Quintasan: yep
<eMyller> Quintasan: reset kdm
<Quintasan> sooo hmm
<Quintasan> ha ha, doesn't work
<Quintasan> :34
<eMyller> actually i didn't see my kdm after installing this stuff...
<eMyller> hope it works XD
<eMyller> gonna test. brb
<Quintasan> and that oxygen theme wouldn't start as well
<Quintasan> How can he dare marking that unusable stuff 1.0 release?
<Quintasan> looks like eMyller has broke kdm too
<Quintasan> trolololololol
<eMyller> Quintasan: normal.
<Quintasan> wut?!
<eMyller> hahah
<eMyller> Quintasan: well, that's why i gave you my entire sources.list
<Quintasan> okay, if that's how it wants to play then I'm going to bet it
<eMyller> maybe something is missing there
<eMyller> that collection is perfect. :)
<Quintasan> beat*
 * eMyller promises he will update his kubuntu gallery when he gets back
<eMyller> gotta go, i'm 30min late :(
 * eMyller doesn't want to leave his laptop
<eMyller> shadeslayer: why is http://jointhegame.kde.org/ for? it seems incomplete...
<shadeslayer> eMyller: for getting money :P
<eMyller> mhmm... 'join the game' is not a good title then :P
<eMyller> wow, was rekonq accepted for maverick?
<shadeslayer> yep
<eMyller> i'm using it from a ppa... does yours already play with form data?
<eMyller> also i filled a bug about webkit rendering some days ago.. hope someone looked at it
<sheytan_> hey hey hey :D
<sheytan_> today is GIMPing day :D
<eMyller> sheytan_: :D
<sheytan_> still waiting for ofir
<eMyller> sheytan_: i'm loving GIMP, btw. am getting used to the UI
<sheytan_> but he said he's kinda busy
<eMyller> :(
<sheytan_> eMyller, told you :SD
<sheytan_> :D
<sheytan_> but i hope, when he comes, he will like my work :D
<eMyller> sheytan_: check my last dents
<sheytan_> eMyller saw your shot :D
<sheytan_> only hide some icons in systray, that don't scall :D
<sheytan_> would look better :)
<eMyller> already did
<eMyller> will update my picasa gallery tonight
<eMyller> wow, my rekonq is out-to-date :\
<Quintasan> h,,,,
<eMyller> back to follow repo, NOW
<Quintasan> reinstalling packages did not help
<eMyller> Quintasan: nothing yet? :(
<eMyller> what exactly is broken?
<Quintasan> beats me
<Quintasan> kdm won't start
<Quintasan> and after it fails I can't switch to serial console for some wierd problem
<Quintasan> that autologging is crap
<Quintasan> yields no errors
<Quintasan> :/
<lumm> after my login screen nothing goes forward anymore as well.. got a blank plasma screen and nothing popsup :S
<shadeslayer> off for a while.. 
<Quintasan> eMyller: well, I can see the cursor blinking for a second
<eMyller> wow :\
<eMyller> Quintasan: did you try to upgrade from that sources.list?
<eMyller> as i said, something may be missing at your system that some package from there would solve
<Quintasan> (EE) Microsoft Natural® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000: failed to initialize for relative axes.
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> what the heck
<eMyller> lol
<eMyller> kubuntu reinstallation detected. :(
<eMyller> well guys, gotta go :\
<eMyller> cya
<Quintasan> wut
<Quintasan> I realised my packages are 4.4.5
<eMyller> oh. how come? Oo
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> hell no
<Quintasan> they are 4.4.42
<Quintasan> and the crap from repositories that I copy pasted from you eMyller is something like
<Quintasan> let me check
<bulldog98> can someone give me access to ktown so I can download kdesdk?
<Quintasan> eMyller: 4.5~beta1
<Quintasan> wtf
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think there is a bug in kwallet
<Quintasan> my kdm broke @_@
<eMyller> Quintasan: that repos are being used here right now, and everything runs smoothly Oo
<bulldog98> apachelogger: who has the right to give people access to ktown?
<apachelogger> me
<apachelogger> someone please give bulldog98 the kdesdk tarball
<apachelogger> thx
<Quintasan> borked kdm is borked
<Quintasan> eMyller: installing whole crap now
<Quintasan> somehow I get 300mb of new packages
<eMyller> Quintasan: hope it works
<Quintasan> I hope so too
<Quintasan> well a reinstall for me when maverick comes
<Quintasan> and a dd image ater all is configured
<bulldog98> apachelogger: should I update the standards version in controlfiles?
<bulldog98> to 3.9.0?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: depends on whether the package is in debian
<apachelogger> if you bump it and the package is in debian it might very well become a somewhat useless difference to the debian package and show up in the merge diffs
<apachelogger> if it is not in debian you can happily change it
<bulldog98> apachelogger: hm the package is in debian but it would make lintian happy
<apachelogger> in fact you should also change it if you introduce a change that is only valid as per a newer standards version whereas an older version did actually discourage whatever you changed
<apachelogger> bulldog98: screw lintian ;)
<apachelogger> there is absolutely no use to bumping the standards version other than marking that this package is in line with the rules outlined in version 1.1.1
<apachelogger> so if there is no particular reason why the package should be marked as following 1.2.0 one should just stick to 1.1.1
<apachelogger> in a lot of cases debian will release a new package and we then merge the version bump anyway
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok then no need to bump it in kdesdk
<bulldog98> apachelogger: should I bump the dep on kde-sc-dev-latest to the latest version?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I would say so
<CIA-98> [muon] jmthomas * 1153981 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/DependsTab.cpp sssh
<Quintasan> eMyller: :(
<Quintasan> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Quintasan> how the hell KdM could break by replacing oxygen theme?
<Quintasan> fucking great, dhcp was broken by updating
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> reinstalling
<Quintasan> this is madness
<Quintasan> I do not want to encrypt my home but I can't uncheck this crap
<Quintasan> grrrrrr
 * Quintasan will install Fedora in few seconds
<Quintasan> I can't stand this
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFF
 * Quintasan goes to rage somewhere
<Quintasan> + partmanager is sloooooooooooooow
<mfraz74> My laptop is now on Kubuntu 10.10
<mfraz74> Any idea why the desktop effects aren't enabled even though system settings says they are?
<mfraz74> Not that impressed with rekonq
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: should I translate playground-libs/qaptbatch.pot?
<Quintasan> hey, I thought that crappy looking plymouth with propeitary drivers was fixed
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hey, do you know what the hell strongswan plugin for network-manager is? with the kde frontend it pulls almost all gnome common files
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Hungarian translation of playground-sysadmin/muon.po is complete, I'm waiting for beta:) Then I'll write about Muon for Hungarian users
<Quintasan> ulysses: care to link me to english po file?
<Quintasan> I would do Polish tranlation
<ulysses> Quintasan: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/l10n-kde4/templates/messages/playground-sysadmin/muon.pot
<ulysses> the *.po will be generated from this *.pot if you use Lokalize
<Quintasan> great!
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: expect a link in few minutes
<ulysses> ~karma muon
<kubotu> karma for muon: 4
<Quintasan> muon++
<Quintasan> ~karma Quintasan 
<kubotu> karma for Quintasan: 2
<Quintasan> :<
<Quintasan> ~karma muon
<kubotu> karma for muon: 5
<Quintasan> Quintasan++
<Quintasan> ~karma Quintasan 
<kubotu> karma for Quintasan: 2
<ulysses> Quintasan++
<ulysses> ~karma Quintasan 
<kubotu> karma for Quintasan: 3
<Quintasan> :3
<Quintasan> great, got like 90% of it
<Quintasan> back to setting up mah systemz
 * apachelogger likes how pulseaudio eats 2% of his cpu
<apachelogger> * Almost every class and method in the KDE API is supported. For most
<apachelogger>   developers PyKDE4 is in good enough shape to start porting and
<apachelogger>   development of PyKDE4 based programs.
<apachelogger> Sime: ^ supposedly that is meant to say of PyKDE3 based programs?
<apachelogger> (that is from the tips section in the pykde README)
<apachelogger> wow, and then pulseaudio stutters when under a bit of load
<apachelogger> very amazing piece of software right there
 * apachelogger nukes
<crimsun_> apachelogger: that isn't PA's fault, generally, but the kernel's
<crimsun_> apachelogger: specifically: the sound driver
<crimsun_> apachelogger: so, please, file a bug: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
 * crimsun_ mutters about people blaming the wrong piece of software for suckage
<apachelogger> works before - use pulse - doesnt work
<apachelogger> must be the kernel's fault clearly :P
<crimsun_> apachelogger: it is. pulse fundamentally has a different model of buffering semantics that requires the sound driver to be much more precise.
<crimsun_> I've probably produced dozens of these sorts of patches.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: highfive
<Quintasan> this Muon is getting somewhere
<Quintasan> not like that retarded package kit
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> crimsun_: I wonder how that can still be an issue on the inspiron mini 10?
<apachelogger> surely there must be quite some bug reports on a device that can be ordered preinstalled with ubuntu
<crimsun_> apachelogger: there are tons of issues with those codecs
<apachelogger> crimsun_: so it is not like fix it once somewhere in the driver and be done with it?
<crimsun_> thankfully I won't have to worry about them as much now that Canonical finally has a full-time employee doing sound enablement
<crimsun_> apachelogger: correct
<apachelogger> hmmm
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: around?
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> ~karma sheytan
<kubotu> karma for sheytan: 1
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> ~karma shadeslayer
<kubotu> shadeslayer has neutral karma
<shadeslayer> aww... :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer what is this thing ? :D
<shadeslayer> kubotu:  help karma 
<kubotu> karma module: Listens to everyone's chat. <thing>++/<thing>-- => increase/decrease karma for <thing>, karma for <thing>? => show karma for <thing>, karmastats => show stats. Karma is a community rating system - only in-channel messages can affect karma and you cannot adjust your own.
<apachelogger> crimsun_: sounds like supremacy in the future is not an option because of loads of effort necessary to make it work properly at all ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok .. im starting a project... Kubuntu Software Center... but i need guidance :P
<crimsun_> apachelogger: it isn't PA's fault the driver sucks :P
<apachelogger> yeah, I know, it is just, to make the vison of PA come true one needs to fix the sucky driver
<apachelogger> which other architectures happily work around
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any suggestions ? should i go ahead with it ? ^_^
<apachelogger> so from a short-term efficiency I would not think PA is a good business choice :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not know what you mean by that TBH
<shadeslayer> :O
<crimsun_> apachelogger: hence the request for the ubuntu-bug output ;)
<sheytan> oh, ok :D
<apachelogger> crimsun_: aye ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://equima.pfpfree.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/Screenshot-Ubuntu-Software-Center-Pulseaudio.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 2 questions ... a) how to maintain it b) do you have any sort of concept yet?
<apachelogger> oh hold on
<apachelogger> make that 1. and 2.
 * apachelogger always gets this wrong ^^
<shadeslayer> well... im thinking of using libqapt from JontheEchidna for the backend
<shadeslayer> so i think that answers 1)
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> you see
<shadeslayer> and ill try to maintain the UI part....
<apachelogger> ubuntu software center is based on python-apt
<apachelogger> and python-apt is around for years
<apachelogger> yet it took the main authr of the ubuntu software center quite a long time to get things going
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> if you target cloning the ubuntu UI you basically talk about a lot of custom widgeting
<apachelogger> if you target using the full efficiency of Qt/KDE then even more so
<shadeslayer> ok...
<shadeslayer> ill just make my image viewer app then :P
<apachelogger> I do not want to discurage you, but I strongly urge you to first very carefully consider what you want to end up with and if that is maintainable
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could redo our upgrade tool btw ;)
 * apachelogger upgraded yesterday and was shocked
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upgrade tool? update-manager-kde ?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well, technically the UI that gets utilized
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ive seen it once :P
<shadeslayer> ok.. where is the code stored?
<apachelogger> lp:update-manager
<shadeslayer> for kde ui as well>
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> it is one of those tools where kdeui and gtkui are very much alike
<apachelogger> which results in some creepy code form what I have seen
<apachelogger> ;)
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> one of the most obvious things that need to be changed is convert to a fullfeatured KDialog with standard buttons
<apachelogger> currently it is a QDialog which makes things a lot more scary than they need to be IMHO
<shadeslayer> ok...
<shadeslayer> i see python :(
<apachelogger> oh right that was the other reason for creepyness ;)
 * shadeslayer does not know python :(
<apachelogger> you better learns it then, knowing python can be the reason to get employed at google ;)
<Sime> shadeslayer: It is certainly not hard to learn, although people around here seem to have trouble.
<shadeslayer> Sime: the problem is not that,im currently trying to learn Qt/kdelibs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh... :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Qt is Qt and KDE is KDE in either language
<apachelogger> you just get them in languagespecific favors
<apachelogger> like in Python you will not have to mess with kwallet::wallet::openwallet returnign a pointer that you need to kill ;)
<aguja85_> i want to mount a ntfs partition every time i boot, do i have to modify the fstab file?
<apachelogger> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Please be aware that this channel is for development only.
 * apachelogger is now building kdelibs on an atom '
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah.. after it builds, the atom will die ... :P
<apachelogger> no no
<apachelogger> I already built Qt on an atom ^^
<apachelogger> and something else that was incredibly big
<apachelogger> that was one PITA though
 * apachelogger is wondering why the default deco comes with that horrible app icon on the top left
<apachelogger> destroys the look big time
<apachelogger> !info kaboom
<ubottu> kaboom (source: kaboom): The Debian KDE settings migration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2 (lucid), package size 91 kB, installed size 304 kB
<apachelogger> whut? Oo
<apachelogger> srsly scary
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok weird thing with patch, when i patch manually with -p1 it works, but when using with debuild it fails 
<mfraz74> upgraded my laptop to maverick today and when I log on desktop effects are disabled. I have to disable and then re-enable them in system settings for them to work
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ehhhhhh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> uhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> me@logos:~$ ls /usr/share/wallpapers/Ethais/contents/images/
<apachelogger> 1920x1200.png
 * apachelogger needs to write a mail
<apachelogger> no wonder plasma and konqueror started all sluggish
<apachelogger> my oh my
<shadeslayer> yep.. same thing here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: quilt does not patch with p1 but p0
<apachelogger> you need to add -p1 to the series file to apply with p1 IIRC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no i used patch -p1 <patch
<apachelogger> quilt uses patch -p0 :P
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<apachelogger> I think someone strippes the other sizes from ethias
<shadeslayer> i thought it used p1
<apachelogger> possibly to get it fit on the CD
<apachelogger> here is another reason why I dislike CD distribution in 2010
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm, maybe you are right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just try quilt :P
<mfraz74> why 1920 x 1200 though?
<apachelogger> quilt push PATCHNAME
<apachelogger> mfraz74: largest available size
<apachelogger> so it can be scaled down while preventing additional blurryness on larger sizes caused from scaling up
<Quintasan> hmm
<apachelogger> of course scaling that size down to say something that fits a netbook eats your cpu bigtime
<apachelogger> and add a netbook like cpu to the mix
<apachelogger> and voila
<Quintasan> notification started to pop up on the top of screen
<Quintasan> wtf
<apachelogger> kubuntu is so slow I can go drink a bottle of wine while it starts konqueror
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1907535
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah :(
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Wouldn't including a faken SVG instead help?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: isnt kubuntu_93_fix_username_icon_alignment.diff upstream'd?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that would also require scaling
<Quintasan> I have 1920x1080 and those stupid wallpapers look like crap
<Quintasan> man, so include all sizes then
<apachelogger> and SVG scaling is possibly even more expensive than that size of png
<Quintasan> in differenc packages
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no in that one package
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think that splitting artwork further would be good idea
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh.. Hunk #1 succeeded at 39 with fuzz 2 (offset 9 lines). and Hunk #1 FAILED at 13.
<apachelogger> on the one hand we go on about how we love kde artwork and thus do not apply our own
<apachelogger> and on the other we render that very artwork to crap
<Quintasan> noone wants to download wallpaper for 800x600 nowadas
<Quintasan> nowadays*
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i would like to split it in terms of resolution
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I am not sure that ethias even has a 800x600
<Quintasan> I was about to propse that
<shadeslayer> i dont like to download 128 MB's of wallpaper 
<shadeslayer> when 100 MB of it is useless
<apachelogger> ethias is not 128 MiB?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the whole kdeartwork
<Quintasan> kdebase-artwork-wallapers-1280x1024 or so
<apachelogger> we do not install kdeartwork?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep
<Quintasan> apachelogger: but in case someone wants this
<apachelogger> Oo
<Quintasan> it's retarded to push all available sizes
<shadeslayer> totally
<apachelogger> actually it is not
<Quintasan> or just give the user damn SVG
<apachelogger> because the idea is that your screen size might change
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> say you plug in another display
<Quintasan> >might chage
<Quintasan> use SVG Luke!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for people on laptops as well?
<apachelogger> or say you have a laptop and plug it onto a large screen
<apachelogger> or a beamer
<apachelogger> or a TV set
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: even more on a mobile computer than on a workstation
<shadeslayer> i dont think the wallpaper res changes on doing that  ^
<Quintasan> haha, I've tried plugging to a TV set, shit didn't work ^_^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it does
<Quintasan> shadeslayer++
<apachelogger> because plasma changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plasma changes? :P
<apachelogger> in fact that is the only reason for the existence of kephal
<shadeslayer> how is that possible 
<apachelogger> plasma hooks up with kephal and kephal emits singals upon resolution changes
<apachelogger> plasma then rescales to new size
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plug'n'play ;)
<Quintasan> shit doesn't work with TV's
<Quintasan> at least here
<apachelogger> in a virtual machine with custom scaling you see that very well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hahaha :P
<apachelogger> when you resize your vm window plasma will repaint to fit the new containment restraints
<Quintasan> I have a Panasonic Vier with 1920x1080 Plasma from LiveCD was 1024x768 and the Kubuntu install failed to launch KDM on my display
<Quintasan> + semi colon between 1920x1080 and Plasma
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is more a X driver problem
<Quintasan> I can agree but tons of users report it working
<Quintasan> with the same series of Radeon cards
<apachelogger> series != precise model :P
<Quintasan> but the driver is exacly the same
<apachelogger> a lot of hardware vendors change essential parts of the hardware without rebranding
<apachelogger> or adding a rev somewhere where you do not see it
<Quintasan> well, brb, creating dd of my /
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> IIRC this was a problem with the sansa thingies where one revision worked with rockbox and the other did not because essentially the whole arch was different
<apachelogger> yet same name + some revision
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it possible to load a patch that does not apply and edit the file where it gets rejected and then refresh the same patch?
<apachelogger> I am not sure I understand
<shadeslayer> ok like : quilt push -a;<patch gets rejected>;<hack file to fix patch>;quilt refresh
<shadeslayer> will that work?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> push will not apply a rejected patch
<apachelogger> you have to pass a special argument to get it leave the rejects
<shadeslayer> --leave-rejects
<apachelogger> and -f I think
<apachelogger> not sure
 * apachelogger always does it the manual way and recreates the patch altogether ;)
<shadeslayer>  --leave-rejects Leave around the reject files patch produced, even if the patch is not actually applied.
<apachelogger> well you want it applied, otherwise the refresh will not work
<apachelogger> unless
<apachelogger> you edit the reject files
<apachelogger> then remove the offensive section from the patch, quilt push and add the edited sections via regular modifcations and quilt refresh
<apachelogger> which IMHO sounds more complicated ^^
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> now that is curious
<apachelogger> something is very odd with kwallet when called from a qt-native app
<mfraz74> apachelogger: in what way?
<apachelogger> that it opens a dialog saying that KDE requests auth even though the QApp got a perfectly fine appname set
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> from kglobal it gets the maincomponent, for which, when valid it will try to get aboutdata, for which when not 0 itwill try to get a name
<apachelogger> that name is "" leading to replacement with generic KDE
<apachelogger> however
<apachelogger> the component itself seems to be fine and actually contains the right name
 * apachelogger pokes into kglobal
<apachelogger> return d->mainComponent.isValid() ? d->mainComponent : *fakeComponent;
 * apachelogger thinks that KGlobal::mainComponent() cannot return an invalid component :S
<apachelogger> yet kwallet checks for that
<shadeslayer> wtf
<apachelogger> righto
<shadeslayer> lemme show you something
<apachelogger> if it must be :P
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu/files/head:/debian/patches/
<shadeslayer> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/series
<shadeslayer> see last line of second link and then patches folder
<shadeslayer> no kubuntu_92_phonon_wakeups.diff
<shadeslayer> :/
<apachelogger> that happens when people do not use bzr-buildpackage
<apachelogger> and I have the feeling too many refuse to do that
<apachelogger> aha!
<shadeslayer> well.. i dont.. but i do certainly double check what i do to my files :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: use it
<shadeslayer> ok.. but for now.. im removing the line from series
 * apachelogger can fix0r kwallet \\o/
<shadeslayer> oh finally
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is the file not in the package?
<shadeslayer> sweet sweet debuild
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> oh then
<apachelogger> revert 
<shadeslayer> revert? 0_o
<apachelogger> like revert the whole commit that broke and mail whoever committed that :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bzr help revert
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> I can't click on anying on destkop
<Quintasan> well, I can click but it doesn't react
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: shadeslayer@kubuntu:/media/disk/KDE/runtime/ubuntu/debian$ bzr revert patches/kubuntu_92_phonon_wakeups.diff
<shadeslayer> bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: debian/patches/kubuntu_92_phonon_wakeups.diff
<shadeslayer> i dont care about this so called patch :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:   Giving a list of files will revert only those files.  Otherwise, all files
<apachelogger>   will be reverted.  If the revision is not specified with '--revision', the
<apachelogger>   last committed revision is used.
<apachelogger> oh indeed revert will not work anyway ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i reverted about 10 revisions with just bzr revert debian/patches
<shadeslayer> still no luck
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whut?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bzr blame :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu/revision/152
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:  broke it
<apachelogger> in revision 152
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=152&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 152 | Coolo: included X11 headers again in drag.cpp (my fault)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> as we can see at the 152 at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/series
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> oh kde revision 152 ^^
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=152&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 152 | Coolo: included X11 headers again in drag.cpp (my fault)
<apachelogger> kde revision 2
<shadeslayer> :o
<apachelogger> explosion
<apachelogger> in the early days they committed in german you must know ^^
<shadeslayer> wow.. no kde revision 2 :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha :P
<shadeslayer> what about kde revision 100
<apachelogger> maybe got lost in svn
<bulldog98> kde revision 1
<apachelogger> kde rev 4
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=4&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 4 | acinclude.m4 geaendert, QT_INCLUDES und X_INCLUDES eingefuehrt. Soll das einzelne -I verhindern.
<apachelogger> there we go
<apachelogger> ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe... wheres revision 1-3 then? ;P
<bulldog98> kde++
<apachelogger> kde rev 1
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1 | New repository initialized by cvs2svn.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> you just have to use rev and not revision ;)
<bulldog98> apachelogger++ for insider infos
<apachelogger> aight ^^
<bulldog98> ~karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 15
<shadeslayer> ~karma shadeslayer
<kubotu> karma for shadeslayer: 1
<apachelogger> anyone with KDE SVN access around?
<shadeslayer> :P
 * apachelogger needs sponsor
<bulldog98> ~karma rekonq
<kubotu> rekonq has neutral karma
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can ask one of my friends .. he has SVN access.
<bulldog98> rekonq++ for being or new default browser
<apachelogger> if he dares committing into kdelibs :D
<shadeslayer> uh... lemme ask him :P
<bulldog98> ~karma bulldog98
<kubotu> bulldog98 has neutral karma
 * apachelogger could also poke one of the people outside this channel but is too lazy to view his channel buffers which he closed for space saving reasons
<apachelogger> yay
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw can you try and fix a python script ? for project neon
<shadeslayer> bzr-svn plugin ...
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/Qo3kTW.html
<apachelogger> you bun too one ftw!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1907559
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my friend aint replying :(
<apachelogger> bzr python is very different from normal python ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whatis the bug anyway?
<yofel> apachelogger: see the trace on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdelibs/kde4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bzr wont import kdelibs from svn 
<shadeslayer> and we need to import code into lp so that we can issue daily builds
<apachelogger> and why not?
<apachelogger> jefferai: is there any time estimate when core KDE will be imported into git?
<apachelogger> and be it read-only ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/QIGlT
<shadeslayer> some magic with QGV
<apachelogger> nice
<shadeslayer> now to add a way to display images....
 * rbelem needs review in http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4320/
<rbelem> :-)
 * apachelogger is wondering if kwallet should not try to get hold of KGlobal::activeComponent really
<rbelem> ~karma rbelem 
<kubotu> rbelem has neutral karma
<rbelem> :-D
<yofel> ~karma yofel
<kubotu> yofel has neutral karma
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: The translations will have to go through whatever process the KDE polish translation team has, but thanks for the contribution. :)
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go fix your runtime commit :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also it would be super cool if you could sponsor a kde commit :)
<CIA-98> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100724172714-r40d84lmru8gfc3y * debian/patches/series Quilt is not intelligent enough to remove a patch from debian/patches/series when it says it is removing the patch
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what needs sponsored?
<apachelogger> fix for kwallet
<apachelogger> still QAing
<JontheEchidna> I thought you had an svn account?
<apachelogger> I am on vacation and left my keys in Graz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you call this vacation?
<JontheEchidna> aah
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: just pling me when ready, and I'll be happy to
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cool, thanks
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: you haz broke kdebase-runtime in bzr ^_^
 * JontheEchidna points up
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: tell me this isn't an IRL trollface: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-07-23/north-korea-claims-innocence-over-sinking-of-south-s-ship-won-t-apologize.html
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> syncdaemon eats my dbus
<apachelogger> however it can happy that a non-existant app occupies a dbus address
<apachelogger> I do not like it
 * apachelogger reboots -.-
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/LO5y2GFx.html
<apachelogger> most terrific
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> alright
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sso-login
<apachelogger> ftw
<apachelogger> python
<apachelogger> ftw
<yofel> ~karma python
<kubotu> karma for python: -19
<apachelogger> where does that crap come from anyway
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/2flvV-iA.html
<apachelogger> and why does it not handle cancel
<apachelogger> and why in the name of darth vader did no one tell me about it
<apachelogger> and 
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> this is just too much right now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/468530/
<apachelogger> goes to kdelibs/kdeui/util/kwallet.cpp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/MbeBe \o/
<apachelogger> should apply to trunk and 4.5 and 4.4 (not that last makes much sense)
<apachelogger> rationale is the following ... in a Qt-only app KGlobal will not have a real component, however KGlobal::hasComponent() returns always a valid component
<apachelogger> the reason for that is that it has a fakecomponent in case the maincomponent is crap
<apachelogger> hasMainComponent OTOH is only true if there is a proper and valid maincomponent available
<apachelogger> so first checking that makes entirely more sense, because the KGlobal fakecomponent has a valid aboutdata object, but unfortunately that does not contain any useful name to use in kwallet
<apachelogger> so for a commit message something like...
<apachelogger> Fix KWallet not using a proper name for Qt-only applications because KGlobal will return a valid (but fake) mainComponent with existing KAboutData object which does not contain a valid name. So KWallet should only try the KDE way of things (KComponentData & KAboutData) iff KGlobal has a real mainComponent.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubuntuone-sso-login renders ubuntuone-auth pointless
<apachelogger> and me pretty much pretty pissed
<JontheEchidna> neat, a stable phonon-backend-vlc
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: svn up'ing my copy of kdelibs
<JontheEchidna> will commit once done
<apachelogger> kthx
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nice
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please also backport though :)
<shadeslayer> heh ^^
<apachelogger> this is pretty major IMHO because without it qt-only or apps without valid kaboutdata will be identified as "KDE" which is so not correct in most cases
<apachelogger> like the ubuntu one syncd would do that ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sso looks like stinky old ubuntuone auth stuff rebranded
 * apachelogger loves a good rebranding
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> it even has the same odd naming convention
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1154099 (once it appears on websvn...)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1154099&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1154099
 * JontheEchidna installs kdesdk-scripts
<JontheEchidna> also kde svn 1154100 (backport)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1154100&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1154100
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cheers
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Quintasan> GRGRGRGRGR
<Quintasan> what with stupid plasma?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I find it a bit confusing that something called "qapt" needs KDE libs ...
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ulysses> What happened to Choqok? It drops a lot of error messages…
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1907647 << any idea what that means?
<shadeslayer> ulysses: in maverick>
<ulysses> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ulysses: do you have the new OAuth mechanism set up?
<ulysses> What's that?
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ulysses: ok go to where you add accounts,remove the old ones and star afresh
<shadeslayer> you should see a change in authentication process
<apachelogger> oi
<apachelogger> hold on
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm?
<apachelogger> why is that necessary?
<apachelogger> and in any case it should not be
<apachelogger> and in even more cases this should be migrated
<ulysses> shadeslayer: I see now:P
<shadeslayer> because now we get tokens instead of actually storing passwords
<apachelogger> in fact all
<shadeslayer> i have no idea on how to migrate them :S
<ulysses> shadeslayer: thanks, it works
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> choqok--
<shadeslayer> heh
<ulysses> ~karma choqok
<kubotu> karma for choqok: -1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afaik there is no mechanism to transition this
<apachelogger> there is kconfig_update
<apachelogger> which allows apps authors to write any sort of script and pipe a config through that script
<apachelogger> of course that does not help if the author is too lazy to do that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: send a notice to @mtux on identi.ca :P
<shadeslayer> maybe he might be able to answer why such a thing does not exsist
<apachelogger>  I cannot because my choqok throws errors
<shadeslayer> and FTBFS is due to bad patch :P
<ulysses> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol
<shadeslayer> use kubotu
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent @mtux @shadeslayer sez my choqok is broken because it does not migrate to oauth, why oh why :'(
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> which makes me wonder
<apachelogger> kubotu does not use oauth IIRC
<apachelogger> so why is rbot working but choqok not
<apachelogger> ah well
<shadeslayer> uh.. stupid question.. but how do i derive a class from 2 parent classes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because the old mechanism is still in place
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you want a political answer on that one?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no... just a simple line explaining how to do it :P
<shadeslayer> i forgot... 
<apachelogger> you dont get that one from me :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp diamond problem
<kubotu> Results for diamond problem: 1. Diamond problem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_problem | 2. Diamond problem - Wikipedia: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_problem | 3. Multiple inheritance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_inheritance
<kubotu> [1] From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<shadeslayer> banging my head against the keyboard for the past 10 mins trying to remember
<shadeslayer> /home/shadeslayer/project/Imageview-build-desktop/../Imageview/mainwindow.h:24: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘QPushButton’ with no type
<shadeslayer> makes me go mad
<apachelogger> you are the missing an include very much
<shadeslayer> code is here http://pastebin.ca/1907657
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: included QWidget
<shadeslayer> and then derived my class from Qwidget as well
<apachelogger> ahhhhhhh
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> oo
<apachelogger> waah
<apachelogger> you do not really do that
<apachelogger> hells bells
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<apachelogger> I hear thunder but there is only pain
<apachelogger> fucking pain
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qmainwindow.html
<apachelogger> Inherits QWidget.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> class QMainWindow : public QWidget {...};
<shadeslayer> then why does QPushButton complain
<apachelogger> that is what this class looks like
<shadeslayer> yep ive seen one :D
<apachelogger> so why do you have class MainWindow : public QMainWindow, public QWidget
<apachelogger> do you want me to have a stroke? Oo
<apachelogger> also
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ive removed it ... :D
<apachelogger> you are getting that error
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> type QPushButton is unkown at line 24 and 25
<apachelogger> [22:11:10] <apachelogger> you are the missing an include very much
<apachelogger> ^ that is what I said there :P
<shadeslayer> wtf
<apachelogger> also I highly recommend web searching for "forward declaration in c++"
<shadeslayer>  #include <QPushButton> 
<apachelogger> #include <QtGui/QMainWindow>
<apachelogger> #include <QGraphicsScene>
<apachelogger> #include <QGraphicsView>
<apachelogger> #include <QGraphicsPixmapItem>
<apachelogger> #include <QImage>
<apachelogger> #include <QWidget>
<apachelogger> #include <QMap>
<apachelogger> no pushbutton here sir
<apachelogger> and technically not even necessary, you just need to inform the compiler that there is a class of that type
<shadeslayer> ^^ hehe
<apachelogger> which would be "foward declaration in c++"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so class QPushButton ?
<shadeslayer> is all i need
<apachelogger> with ; :P
<apachelogger> but yess
<shadeslayer> heh.. build failiures again
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1907659
<apachelogger> error?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1907660
<apachelogger> [22:11:10] <apachelogger> you are the missing an include very much
<apachelogger> [22:15:02] <apachelogger> also I highly recommend web searching for "forward declaration in c++"
<shadeslayer> which include this time?
<apachelogger> ../Imageview/mainwindow.cpp:13: error: invalid use of incomplete type ‘struct QPushButton’
<yofel> hm, include QPushButton in the .cpp ?
<apachelogger> ../Imageview/mainwindow.h:10: error: forward declaration of ‘struct QPushButton’
<yofel> that's how I know c++ forward decleration
<apachelogger> the compiler currently goes ...
<shadeslayer> yofel: im trying to forward declare
<apachelogger> DUDE
<apachelogger> you promised me QPushButton
<apachelogger> now you use a flipping QPushButton
<apachelogger> but still havent told me about that class
<vorian> DUDE!
<apachelogger> do you think I am a moron to not notice that
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> vorian: aloha o/
<vorian> HOLA!
 * vorian needs a minion list to work on
<yofel> shadeslayer: yes, like this you don't need the #include in the header, but you'll still need it in the .cpp file
<shadeslayer> oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<shadeslayer> yofel++
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++
<yofel> ~karma yofel
<kubotu> karma for yofel: 1
<yofel> XD
<shadeslayer> :)
<vorian> ~karma vorian 
<kubotu> karma for vorian: 5
<vorian> woot
<yofel> using forward declaration like this makes compiling faster I think
<apachelogger> preprocessing really
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> #iinclude does exactly that
<apachelogger> it will include the file there
<shadeslayer> for this you get to see my super secret app
<vorian> quad cores make compiliing faster
<apachelogger> which really means copy its content there
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/edQXE
<yofel> right
<vorian> :P
<shadeslayer> vorian: haha.. right :D
<apachelogger> so you have file foo.h which includes bar.h and abc.h and if you include foo.h in abc.h it will really copy foo.h AND bar.h into abc.h
<shadeslayer> vorian: Quintasan has a overclocked 4Ghz processor.. *drool*
<vorian> almost as fast as mine :)
<shadeslayer> vorian: almost? :O
<shadeslayer> what do you have?
 * yofel has an overclocked 3GHz processor
<apachelogger> because this obviously must be recursive, otherwise you could not do like public inherintance since abc would not know about bar if foo did not include bar and abc is inheriting from foo
<vorian> x2
<yofel> the i7 in my notebook is faster though :D
 * shadeslayer sulks with his T8100
 * claydoh has an underclocked P4 -m 2.0 :)
<apachelogger> model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> beat that :P
<shadeslayer> ^^ heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can
<vorian> ha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Pentium 3 500 Mhz
<apachelogger> oh you do not want me to drag out my arm :P
<vorian> dude, my atom borked
<shadeslayer> even an a ARM is faster than a P3
<shadeslayer> :P
 * yofel looks at his OLD IBM PC 300 with 166MHz in the closet...
<shadeslayer> P3 500 Mhz, 256 MB ram + Windoze XP.. thats whats my desktop right now
<shadeslayer> and i used to play Counter Strike on it 2 years back :S
<shadeslayer> on a 128 KBps connection
<shadeslayer> yofel: like my super secret app? :P
<yofel> yep, thanks for reminding me that I wanted to write a sudoku solver once...
<apachelogger> ohm
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I highly doubt that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: highly doubt what?
<apachelogger> my arm being faster than a p3 :P
<shadeslayer> arm >> p3
<shadeslayer> ah :P
<shadeslayer> i meant ARM :P
<shadeslayer> not your physical arm :P
<apachelogger> G
<shadeslayer> i wonder what happened to my Push Buttons tho
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1907667
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: the library doesn't, but the source package does build a utility that uses kdelibs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I get to 383 bogomips with my physical arm :P
 * apachelogger aint is not using no virtualization :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your buttons are in the QMainWindow most likely
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh you mean the image covers them?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> they can be anywhere
<apachelogger> since you did not tell them where to be
<apachelogger> also your app currently leaks memory
<shadeslayer> whee buttons
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its so small... where doe it leak :P
<shadeslayer> *does
<apachelogger> in line 10
<apachelogger> in line 12
<apachelogger> in line 14
<apachelogger> in line 15
<shadeslayer> of the last paste?
<apachelogger> in line 16
<apachelogger> in line 9 too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it basically leaks everywhere it can leak
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im just trying to get acquainted with Qt 
<shadeslayer> dont think i can code it perfectly :D
<apachelogger> I would first get acquainted with c++ TBH
<apachelogger> but if you want the lecture the Qt way
<apachelogger> view = new QGraphicsView(scene);
<apachelogger> here you tell the view that it is parented by scene and scene is parenting is view
<apachelogger> so if scene gets cleaned up it will cleanup view, because view is a child of scene
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> next does not have a parent so will not be cleaned up ever
<apachelogger> same for previous
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> proxy is parented by next, but next does not have a parent so...
<apachelogger> so...
<apachelogger> if you want to keep the app clean the Qt way
<apachelogger> you need all qobjects to be at least parented by your instance of QMainWindow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: arent they already? 0_o
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1907672
<shadeslayer> in mainwindow.h
<apachelogger> what line?
 * shadeslayer points to all of it
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger>     QGraphicsView *view;
<apachelogger> that for example?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> so view is owned by mainwindow class
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> no no no, that is not the way to talk about that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I recommend reading about ... pointers in C, memory management in C (implying what the stack and heap are and how they are managed), scope and lifetime in C
<apachelogger> then you will see why "owned by mainwindow class" is all wrong
<apachelogger> if at all... a pointer to the a location on the heap where a view instance is located is hold by an instance of mainwindow
<apachelogger> well, technically it doesnt have to be on the heap, but in your case it is :)
 * yofel is reminded of the time he wrote and avl-tree class in c++, that was maybe 2 hours figuring out how that's implemented in c++ and another 2 spent with valgrind
<shadeslayer> oh dont remind me of AVL trees....
 * shadeslayer hates AVL trees
<yofel> that was like 2h headbanging until I realized I was missing 1 delete...
 * apachelogger thinks that should be done in C
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer->learn(C++,Qt,Ruby)
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> well, I don't know enough C to write one that stores anything other than pointers :/
<apachelogger> it is like network protocols do not like being implemented in C++ ^^
<yofel> C is like... *very* flexible if you learnt programming in ADA ^^
 * apachelogger pokes fregl with a C :)
<yofel> argh, why is the setting for the 'navigation panel' in okular under 'settings' and not under 'view' o.O - I have to search for it every time...
 * apachelogger never noticed
<apachelogger> I however was pondering writing a good looking jabber client today ^^
 * yofel uses psi
<apachelogger> which looks like ewwww
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha http://notalwaysright.com/its-okay-that-character-was-tone-deaf-anyway/1243 << so true
<yofel> well, true, but at least it works :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: indeed *g*
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I will fork ubuntuone-auth
<apachelogger> which will become ubuntu-sso and replace&eat&beat&flame ubuntu-sso-client
<JontheEchidna> nice, those *buntu people graphics are acutally getting used somewhere: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3248 (kubuntu's there too)
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep... cya later
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-dev-tools/kde-l10n-common/revision/70 needs a changelog entry IMHO
<JontheEchidna> I was going to but I didn't know what the next version no. the next KDE release was. I know that it's .95 now, though ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just use any and set series to UNRELEASED jr will have to worry about making it fit :P
<apachelogger> or me if he lets me do it again some day ^^
<CIA-98> [kde-l10n-common] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100724211220-udemdjcy7xi217lh * debian/changelog Depend on libkdecore5 rather than on kdelibs5, since the latter is transitional now
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering if he could get kwallet to view all u1 apps as u1 and not u1 foo, u1 bar etc.
<CIA-98> [stable-1-2-lucid+kwallet] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100724212151-mosi5j3h62enrb1b * debian/ (changelog patches/01syncd-kwallet.patch) Set appname to "Ubuntu One Sync Daemon", now that kwally can detect it.
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Application: rekonq (rekonq), signal: Segmentation fault
<apachelogger> is that supposed to be the only output from dr konqi?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: not unless you're on an older kernel
<apachelogger> I upgraded yesterday
<apachelogger> Linux logos 2.6.35-10-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 22 11:04:54 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm
<JontheEchidna> that shouldn't have the issue I was thinking of
<yofel> hm, worked last time I had a crash 2 days ago...
 * apachelogger installs dbg symbols
<yofel> apachelogger: does 'echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope' help?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does your kubuntu-debug-installer thingy replace kpk?
<apachelogger> because that dialog makes me brrrrr
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, no more kpk
<yofel> it's not that bad...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you didnt upload yet?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: also, now kdebase-runtime doesn't bring in kpackagekit ^.^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: qapt needs MIR
<apachelogger> ah, ok
<apachelogger> Error Type: 
<apachelogger> Error Value: 'list' object has no attribute 'split'
<apachelogger> File : /usr/share/PackageKit/helpers/apt/aptBackend.py, line 2246, in 
<apachelogger> main()
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> python--
 * apachelogger switches to aptcc again
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the python-apt backend is totally broken in 0.6
<JontheEchidna> would justify switching the default now imho
<apachelogger> lets switch
<apachelogger> we can fix0r the shit out aptcc anyway
<apachelogger> since it is not python-- there is also less to fix :P
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope seems to work
<apachelogger> yofel, JontheEchidna: is that good or bad?
<yofel> bad
<yofel> as that completely disables the ptrace protection
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> kess will be most delighted
<apachelogger> -s +e
<yofel> yep
<apachelogger> yofel: can you reopen a bug for that?
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> let's test upgrading from lucid to kde
 * apachelogger feels his system suffer from retracing that rekonq crash + compiling stuff ^^
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> to maverick
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we really should switch the dbg package stuff to dbgsym package && ddebs repo
 * yofel goes searching for the old ptrace bug..
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and txwikinger is trying to persuade me that I am the problem, not python
<Quintasan> python--
<Quintasan> it even screws up in launchpad imports
<yofel> apachelogger: isn't that already switched? (and what about the ppa?)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it opportunistically screws up the world?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: did you ask if could turn off the damn cache just for the one import?
<apachelogger> oh, opportunistic did not become as much of a persistent buzzword as I hoped for
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no, it fucks up only in kdelibs merge
<Quintasan> urgh, import
<Quintasan> every import b-sides kde svn works
<yofel> Quintasan: in #launchpad they said you can't turn the cache off for launchpad imports
<apachelogger> yofel: the code I wrote for kubuntu-debug-installer chooses -dbg over -dbgsym && latter only if ddebs is already active
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm damn sure that LP admins could turn it off for a second somehow
<Quintasan> if they disabled it in the first place then there must be a way to enable it
<apachelogger> what should happen is add ddebs -> reload cache -> search for appropriate dbgsym package -> ask user to install -> when all done ask user whether to keep ddebs around or remove it again
<yofel> apachelogger: aaah, that makes sense (I have ddebs always enabled)
<Quintasan> s/disabled/enabled
<apachelogger> and about PPA ... there is a bug report about it
 * apachelogger has a feeling that his bugs never move a lot :/
<yofel> apachelogger: like, use -dbgsym if version available and look for -dbg if not?
<apachelogger> well it is not even mine, but one I care about ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: that also can lead to problems
<apachelogger> makes the whole algorithm a bit more tricky
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> because dbgsym are per-binary whereas dbg is per-source
<yofel> argh, right...
<apachelogger> so you need to insure that you do not have different ones of the same source
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<yofel> bug 603716
<Quintasan> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603716 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot PTRACE subthreads due to Yama" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603716
<Quintasan> yofel: C-C-C-Combo breaker
 * apachelogger notes that kpk refuses to install the dbg packages for rekonq :S
<yofel> haha
<apachelogger> and whatever browser was supposed to open launchpad refuses to
<apachelogger> man
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not opening Launchpad is a feature to avoid you suffering disappointment later.
<apachelogger> it also means my ptrace stays the broken
<apachelogger> in fact I do not see why one needs to break it to begin with
<apachelogger> but TBH I barely understand decisions made in ubuntu these days
<apachelogger> now what do I write when reopening the report
<apachelogger> I STILL HAZ NO TRACY!!!
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd file a new one, not open that one again.  The specific issue I wrote about in that bug appears fixed (I get good backtraces from Dr. Konqi now).
<ScottK> Just file it and assign it to Kees.  He'll look into it.
<apachelogger> well already reopened -.-
<apachelogger> shall I close again?
<apachelogger> also
<ScottK> Please.
<ScottK> As an added bonus you don't infest my inbox with your concerns ...
<ScottK> (if it's a new bug)
<apachelogger> I find it a bit worrying that rekonq is the first app to crash after using it the least and that you also got a crash for that bogger
<apachelogger> ScottK: does it crash a lot?
<apachelogger> it sure did on lucid
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  I've already told Riddell I think we need to reconsider the default browswer change.
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> and wow, apport is more a pain in the back than before
<apachelogger> I did not think this was possible
<yofel> hey, we already have too many bugs filed, now people give up halfway... maybe we should ask pitti to add a big red button
<apachelogger> well, I am all for less bugs
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> this is really a pain
<apachelogger> and not a constructive pain, like dr konqi is also a bit too naggy for me, but in a good way
<apachelogger> with apport you do not even know where it wants to go with the questions
<yofel> blame the one that wrote the hook
<yofel> probably got confused by python
<apachelogger> Timeout error
<yofel> hahahaha
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> launchpad--
<apachelogger> and you know in what language that is written
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> python--
<yofel> that's why I want apport to support bug filing by email, that at least doesn't time out...
<apachelogger> that pretty much sums up what I think after a day of buntuwork
<apachelogger> timeout no 2
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> data loss
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if someone who understands something about koffice would look at Bug #609592.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609592 in koffice (Ubuntu) "kplato in Maverick and Lucid Backports missing "New" file option" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609592
<apachelogger> >15 minutes on a bug report
 * yofel wonders if saving a report, unpacking it and adding the files as attachements on a bug filing mail would make sense..
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> yofel: not reporting bugs makes most sense
<yofel> well, y'know, there are people that file bugs that it's too hard to file bugs...
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> ubuntu: 18 minutes to bug report
<apachelogger> kde: under 5
<yofel> debian: under 5
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> u1 protocol is changing it seems
<apachelogger> I wonder if anything is not changing with that thing
<apachelogger> the desktopcouch formats are changing 
<apachelogger> and the protocol is changing
<apachelogger> and the auth stuff is changing
<apachelogger> I wonder
<apachelogger> it feels a lot like unstable software
<apachelogger> you know, like in maverick where you get a lot of changes
<apachelogger> just that u1 is actually getting sold to people
<yofel> well, ubuntu in general feels like you are shipping debian testing to customers (at least to me)
<yofel> iirc you still can't handle fstab issues without enabling splash in lucid
<yofel> more like, you can *handle* them, but you don't see a prompt for it
<yofel> (oh, and they re-tasked that bug to 10.04.2 recently)
<apachelogger> need to spend more resources on macification obivously :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bed time
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> nini
<yofel> cu
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-25
<ScottK> NCommander: Now that Qt builds (toolchain fixed), over to you: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52450721/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kde4libs_4:4.4.92-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<vorian> anyone awake?
<vorian> *sad face*
<maco> vorian: hi
<maco> vorian: were you just vendettaing?
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> 4th crash of rekonq
<apachelogger> this is like plasma in the early days
<apachelogger> as soon as you touch it ...
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> same crash as the one earlier \o/
 * apachelogger loves it when websites send you your login data in plaintext after successfully registering
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think your kplato issue is really upstream
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725064921-jcn9owgswidjiw6f * (137 files in 12 dirs) strip ubuntuone-auth out of ubuntuone-kde - pending is a rebranding - gotta love this
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725065459-2rd1vx3f5nedlyv7 * src/ (AuthApplication.cpp AuthApplication.h Main.cpp) step 1: admit you have a problem and cleanup your authapplication by removing the namespace from there
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725071006-dn451af269nmtt39 * src/ (8 files) namespace--
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725071117-9ioyouu91zlkl2dt * src/ (AccessToken.cpp AuthHandler.cpp HttpDaemon.cpp HttpDaemon.h) astyle++
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725073525-k6dyvaos6bb5fctn * src/ (com.ubuntu.sso.xml Main.cpp) rename dbus interface
<eMyller> ellos
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725074124-83n8iud464w8hupa * src/ (AuthHandler.cpp AuthHandler.h CMakeLists.txt) not breaking the build is an advantage
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725074720-cfjyjilx8dhuv4w4 * src/ (AuthApplication.cpp AuthApplication.h Main.cpp) nuke authapplication
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725074747-6vat7fdh63gxnni1 * src/ (main.cpp CMakeLists.txt) rename main
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725074917-4okpst3qdy6ghji3 * src/AuthHandler.cpp AuthAdaptor -> SsoAdaptor
 * apachelogger is wondering how choqok uses qoauth
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<Sput> apachelogger: chokoq isn't working for me for twitter nowadays :/
<apachelogger> oauth's fault
<Sput> I guess
<apachelogger> Sput: qoauth has a switch where the noerror case has no break ;)
<apachelogger> so it falls through to default: error = OtherError; 
<apachelogger> most delightful :D
<Sput> hm, identi.ca fails as well
<apachelogger> Sput: tried removing and readding the accounts?
<Sput> no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer suggested yesterday that mtux is too lazy to migrate people properly which breaks with oauth
<apachelogger> well, that is if you use an oauth enabled version of choqok yet 
<Sput> well, trunk
<apachelogger> should be oauthing then I guess
<Sput> yep it does
<Sput> meh
<Sput> mtux--
<apachelogger> Sput: go write him an angry email ;)
 * apachelogger is wondering why that silly thing of oauth doesnt want to work on 10.10 -.-
<apachelogger> rekonq crashes again
<apachelogger> 7th time in 12 hours
<apachelogger> 8th
 * apachelogger cannot debug the oauth request like that
 * apachelogger falls back to firefox -.-
<ulysses> Bugfox
<ulysses> :P
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> WHAT?
<apachelogger> WAAAAAHT?
<apachelogger> qoauth--
<apachelogger> oauth--
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> ubuntuone--
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> ahaaaaa!
<apachelogger> http error 301
<apachelogger> of course qoauth cannot provide an interface to query that sort of crap
<apachelogger> nooooo
<apachelogger> you get 1104
<apachelogger> OTHER ERRORORRORO
<apachelogger> and you go
<apachelogger> WHAT
<apachelogger> and then you need ot hack up the whole freaking library to get a useful eror
<apachelogger> qoauth--
<ulysses> ~karma qoauth
<kubotu> karma for qoauth: -2
<ulysses> :)
 * apachelogger feels liek throwing up
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725093619-66x6tu3sqlg0iv13 * src/ (AccessToken.cpp AuthHandler.cpp) make this work on an addtional note let me repeat python-- oauth-- qoauth-- ubuntuone--
<apachelogger> alright then
<apachelogger> desktopcouch--
<shadeslayer> truly ^
<shadeslayer> desktopcouch--
<apachelogger> IndentationError: unexpected indent
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> desktopcouch actually needs to try writing shit to both gnome-keyring and kwallet
 * apachelogger only has to say meh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i added  scene->~QGraphicsScene(); to the destrcutor of MainWindow to fix mem leak 
<shadeslayer> as well as     view->~QGraphicsView();
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> can you please read the stuff I told you about yesterday
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also.. welcome to maverick :D
 * shadeslayer hates BTRFS tho...
<apachelogger> brrr
 * apachelogger is doing sick stuff in the python
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> ubuntuone replication is 
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> unreadable
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468827/
<apachelogger> can anyone translate that into a sensible language?
 * apachelogger plays the my-wallet-supports-proper-mappings-card :P
 * apachelogger is wondering if JontheEchidna is already up ^^
<apachelogger> crash no 9
<apachelogger> rekonq--
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude... just report in on bugs.kde.org :P
<shadeslayer> ~karma rekonq
<kubotu> rekonq has neutral karma
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> retracing takes too long and eats kittens
<apachelogger> besides, i reported two already
<apachelogger> that are two more than I should have to report
<apachelogger> whatever happend to  „python-encoding“?
<apachelogger> kate annoys the shit out of me because it cant find it
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468838/
<CIA-98> [ubuntu-sso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100725121542-nl4gkf0epuel8lmt * src/ (com.ubuntu.sso.service.in CMakeLists.txt) add service
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/img/Rb2W-S.png http://imagebin.ca/img/ScFNxs.png << rekonq stickers by RoozbehOnline
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: 'lo
<vorian> maco: na, just deciding if i should stay up or not
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<oxymoron> When will rekonq 0.5 be released in *buntu ppas? :S
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: ?
<maco> vorian: i was joking about your /nick v
<apachelogger> crash in the name of webkite
<apachelogger> -e
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> it is interesting how rekonq consumes more mem than konqueror :S
<apachelogger> crash number 13
<apachelogger> ScottK: did anyone look into konqueror + webkit?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: uh whut?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: you want rekonq 0.5 in lucid?
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Rekonq 0.5, when on *buntu ppa?
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yes please :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: we have a rekonq ppa for daily builds
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yes I know, but I want the real deal.
<shadeslayer> but i would advise not using that for some more days since im still working on that
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: i could release it one of my PPA's
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: WOuld be nice, but reaplce 0.4 on official ppa would be better IMO ;)
<apachelogger> so... I have a kwallet-enablement for desktopcouch but can reach neitherof the 2 authors listed in the affected source (via irc), what do I do? :(
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: yeah were working on that, might take some time, me and bulldog98 are messing around with daily builds  ^_^
<apachelogger> mind that I do not have my gpg around and thus cannot throw a merge request up on dinnerpad
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Alright :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol... dinnerpad
<shadeslayer> breakfastpad -> lunchpad -> dinnerpad :P
<tuos> You forgot snackpad.
<shadeslayer> right :P
<tuos> :-)
<apachelogger> teapad
<apachelogger> rightly then
<apachelogger> there is clementine which is amarok 1.4 without means of sensible deskopification
<apachelogger> and there is cuberok which is amarok 1.4 without means of sensible desktopification AND the most horrible use dialogs evar
<apachelogger> and both of them fail to use phonon despite them being Qt 4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw .. when your you boon too one client hits kubuntu, will be called koo boon too one ? :P
<shadeslayer> +it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nevar
<apachelogger> you see
<apachelogger> you bun too one was not meant to ever be deployed
<shadeslayer> ah.. ubuntu-one-kde4 ? :P
<apachelogger> it is in a constant state of flux
<apachelogger> it is like the wind
<shadeslayer> heh 
<apachelogger> one minute it blows south and then it blows north
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> my CRT makes a nice echo of KDE sounds ^^
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> CRT... Cathode Ray tube? ... you have a CRT!
<shadeslayer> btw
<apachelogger> http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Milazzo?content=126007
<apachelogger> that looks good
<shadeslayer> !info clementine
<ubottu> Package clementine does not exist in lucid
<shadeslayer> !info clementine maverick
<apachelogger> maybe I should play tha music using tha vlc
<ubottu> Package clementine does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> !info vlc
<apachelogger> ah right
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<apachelogger> forsome reason vlc doesnt like me
<shadeslayer> oohh that is nice
<apachelogger> me@logos:~/tmp$ vlc 
<apachelogger> VLC media player 1.1.1 The Luggage (revision exported)
<apachelogger> vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--user-agent="VLC media player"'
<apachelogger> Try `vlc --help' for more information.
<apachelogger> that error almost exceeds mysql weirdness
<apachelogger> AHA
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kde4/apps/vlc-opencda.desktop
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kde4/apps/vlc-opendvd.desktop
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kde4/apps/vlc-openvcd.desktop
<apachelogger> I wonder if that sort of madness is the packager's or upstream's or both's fault
<shadeslayer> how *do* i use this http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Milazzo?content=126007
<apachelogger> ah, I do have updates for vlc, maybe those fix the startupness
<shadeslayer> :/
 * shadeslayer goes wiki
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: start amarok -> start that thingy -> see it work
<apachelogger> supposedly
<shadeslayer> heh
 * apachelogger wants qt to switch to cmake soonish
<shadeslayer> seems to work
<apachelogger> qmake is just too scary
<shadeslayer> something is freaky with my kubuntu install...
<shadeslayer> everything crashes after i quit the app
<shadeslayer> so Start Amarok -> Listen -> Listen Some more -> Bye Bye amarok -> "Amarok has Crashed" 
<ulysses> shadeslayer: I noticed that also
<shadeslayer> it crashes *after* i quit the app :S
<shadeslayer> ohhh.. i think
<apachelogger> trace it
<ulysses> It happens with VLC, I closed -> VLC crashed
<apachelogger> sounds like something in Qt then
<shadeslayer> the kdebugdialog thinks the app crashed when the app is actually quitting
<apachelogger> then kees broke it with that ptrace stuff :P
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what i think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1908045
<shadeslayer> not so usefull backtrace
<apachelogger> #1  0x00007ffd995989e2 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.4
<apachelogger> you are using phonon-vlc?
<apachelogger> that would very well indicate that vlc is the problem since now both components for which you people get crashes are vlc'd
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could install some dbgsym packages ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> yay, vlc starts again 
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<apachelogger> doesnt crash here on exit though
<shadeslayer> changing backedn
<shadeslayer> *backend
<apachelogger> and only uses 4mib of ramz
<apachelogger> gotta lovethat
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> aha! 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: vlc is buggy  ^_^
<apachelogger> is it?
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> why does it not register as mpris Oo
<yofel> bugs.kde.org down or is that just me?
<shadeslayer> yofel: down
<yofel> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/bugs.kde.org
<yofel> thx :)
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> one needs to activate mpris for vlc Oo
<apachelogger> that needs fix0ring IMHO
<DarkwingDuck> irssi
<DarkwingDuck> BLARG
<DarkwingDuck> This is why I don't like two computers
 * apachelogger giggles over irssi
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/7TJoH5dG.html
<apachelogger> this doesnt look half bad
<apachelogger> also it actually uses more mem than vlc ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> efficiency is overrated :P
<apachelogger> not on a netbook :P
<yofel> use compcache
<apachelogger> holy french fry
<apachelogger> what sort of flippy popup was that just now
<apachelogger> systray popup
<vish> apachelogger: hi , about the kdepim-runtime description bug.. what does it do actually?
<apachelogger> brrrr
<apachelogger> vish: pardon? I do not quite follow
<vish> apachelogger: re: Bug 602705 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602705 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Description: Akonaditray" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602705
 * apachelogger does not even have it installed ^^
<apachelogger> AHHHH
<apachelogger> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<apachelogger> vish: well, I understand the problem ;)
<apachelogger> vish: and I also know why this seems confusing to you
<vish> sweet!! :)
<apachelogger> see there is this large package kdepim-runtime which among other things contains the actual application akonaditray which nests in the systray (obviously)
<apachelogger> ...now...
<apachelogger> software center drains it's package list from desktop files (where each real app should have one) ... so software center lists akonaditray (which is an actual application) but uses the description of kdepim-runtime (the large package it is part of)
<apachelogger> so it is rather a bug in software center
<vish> oh!
<apachelogger> possible the underlying data that provide the list of applications software center uses
<apachelogger> but since the main author of the ubuntu software center is also the main author of that list thingy either would be appropriate ;)
<vish> one of these days we might have to clone mvo :D
<apachelogger> well, he is python overlord, so... ;)
<apachelogger> vish: I moved the bug to software-center
<vish> apachelogger: thanks. :)
<apachelogger> jussi: whatever happened to kubotu?
 * apachelogger cant dent no more because choqok is broken and kubotu gone ^^
<apachelogger> also rekonq crashes when going to identi.ca
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kittens ate kubotu :P
<apachelogger> and I cant report no bug because bko is down
<apachelogger> this is quite the vicious circle right there
<shadeslayer> kubotu (~rbot@ninja/bot/kubuntu-phenom/father-of-skynet/kubotu) has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol
<shadeslayer> the universe is conspiring against you
<apachelogger> for quite some time now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just re-add your choqok account .. :S
<apachelogger> one of these days it might collapse
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not know how to do this
<apachelogger> also my mouse is too clumsy
<apachelogger> I would never hit the right buttons
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> why oh why do people always break my system
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thats your status? " Playing DnD" :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/dell-ditching-ubuntu-machines-from.html
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> every time I click on a link from you I almost get a stroke
<apachelogger> so I will not do it this time!
<shadeslayer> hahaha :p
<shadeslayer> ill reserve the one that finishes you off for some time then
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wasnt that bad after all
<apachelogger> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/that-was-quick-new-deb-thumbnailer.html
<apachelogger> haha
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> also http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/best-advert-for-ubuntu-you-probably.html is AWESOME
<apachelogger> this is flash!
 * apachelogger has the flash block
<apachelogger> also 
<apachelogger> the flash eats my atom like it where a p2
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://vimeo.com/10518151 << switch to html5
 * apachelogger does looky looky at the code
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, I do not care fo best advert for ubuntu
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> because knowing omgubuntu it will not be the best at all
<shadeslayer> the video itself is pretty good tho
<apachelogger> and sure as hell are the german MS IE adverts better
<apachelogger> but oh well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you do not sell with good :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> ahh
<apachelogger> the thumbnailer is written in python
<yofel> everything that is written for ubuntu is written in python it seems...
<yofel> no wonder it crashes when you need it most
<shadeslayer> i wants the song
<shadeslayer> thats all i want...
<shadeslayer> http://vimeo.com/10518151
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: @apachelogger You can't set Choqok to use oauth? Twitter or Identica?
<shadeslayer> want me to reply? ( from @mtux )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what did I wrote? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bah.. the dent you sent yesterday :S
<apachelogger> like I remember today :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/plasmadashboard-equivalent-coming-to.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!) << yeah right
<apachelogger> if I need to, then something is obviously wrong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you waz complaining about the switch in authentication mechanism
<shadeslayer> kubotu: identica dent @mtux @shadeslayer sez my choqok is broken because it does not migrate to oauth, why oh why :'(
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> wrong
<apachelogger> actually I was complaining about you saying that choqok will be broken when not migrating to oauth :P
<shadeslayer> decide on one :P
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<apachelogger> oha!
<apachelogger> that thumbnailer stuff makes somewhat sense 
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubotu: identica dent @mtux @shadeslayer sez my choqok is broken because it does not migrate to oauth, why oh why :'(
<apachelogger> not the deb one
<shadeslayer> damn 
<apachelogger> but formusic for example
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: @shadeslayer aha! hmm, Well Edit account and authenticate with oauth and use it! Does not work!? :-/ !choqok ☛
<apachelogger> I am not following anymore
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: he proposes the same solution i proposed yesterday
<apachelogger> if one has to switch to oauth to get choqok working, something is wrong
<apachelogger> then consider that my complaint
<apachelogger> fix it or migrate it, but dont tell users to manually switch to oauth :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: told him already
<shadeslayer> nvited you to the event "Free iPad Event!
<apachelogger> well then I am all happy I suppose
<shadeslayer> brrrr
<shadeslayer> @mtux it does, but that the user doesnt know about the switch in mechanism
<shadeslayer> -that
<apachelogger> why would the user need to know though?
<shadeslayer> @shadeslayer hmm, Any idea!? !choqok << hehe
<shadeslayer> from @mtux
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://identi.ca/notice/new?replyto=mtux&inreplyto=43611677
 * apachelogger is not going to start choqok btw, because it uses 17 MiB flat .... vlc is happy with ...7...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you wanna crash my rekonq again? :P
<shadeslayer> wrong link http://identi.ca/conversation/43167384#notice-43611677
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you dont have any other browser?
<apachelogger> sure but rekonq is default
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also.. works for me
<apachelogger> so in order to rant the shit out of it tomorrow I need to know what I am talking about
<apachelogger> and right now I am talking about a crash counter that says 17 :S
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lemme try with 0.5
<shadeslayer> that was from git
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: again.. works for me
<shadeslayer> universe->hate(apachelogger);
<shadeslayer> thats whats going on right now :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so you told mtux about things getting broken?
<shadeslayer> yep..
<shadeslayer> that it doesnt migrate to new mechanism
<apachelogger> well then all that needs to be said is said I think
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what is hot cool music these days?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.top10songs.com/ <
<shadeslayer> i usually check that site
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> let me specify
<apachelogger> what hot cool *good* music
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://identi.ca/conversation/43167384#notice-43612396 <<
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in your last dent you are talking with yourself :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what else causes rekonq to crash?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i know :S
<shadeslayer> deleted it
<apachelogger> it is completely random
<apachelogger> I noticed that a lot of address editing brings it down almost always
<shadeslayer> hmm.. you said going to identi.ca breaks it
<apachelogger> like ealier today I was manually composing a oauth url and rekonq went down 4 times when I hit enter
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doesnt anymore
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> sometimes restarting fails it completely
<apachelogger> which seems related to earlier crash + session restauration -> causing same crash again
<apachelogger> that is just a theory though
 * apachelogger must update his owncloud
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> looks like.. rekonq loads gmail faster than chromium
<apachelogger> well, only recently I noticed that konqueror was using webkit too
<apachelogger> and with that i only noticed a somewhat long lockup when searching a large page
<apachelogger> no crashes or anything
<shadeslayer> so .. switch back to konqueror?
 * shadeslayer will be sad if that happens
<shadeslayer> oh.. someone fixed kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> well from what I have seen in not even a day rekonq is way too crashy
<apachelogger> so I would opt trying konqueror with webkit rendering
<apachelogger> if that is crap to -> firefox ;)
 * apachelogger would have choosen flipping firefox to begin with
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ctrl + w on identica -> crash!
<apachelogger> <3 rekonq
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why you are fighting with mtux, you could ask him why choqok uses 17 MiB even though vlc plays my porn on only 7 :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you have been to portland? :O
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes - cls and oscon
<apachelogger> OMG
<Nightrose> i told you, no?
<apachelogger> yeah, but then I forgot it again because you didnt take me with you and left me all alone and now that I remember I am sad again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh
 * Nightrose huggles apachelogger
<shadeslayer> also.. loads of changes to rekonq git
<apachelogger> http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/ハウルの動く城
<apachelogger> very recommendable
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howl's_Moving_Castle_(film)
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose and goes looking for something to drink
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: again.. ctrl+w on identi.ca works for me :p
<shadeslayer> and then theres http://identi.ca/conversation/43167384#notice-43613785
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> stupid twittar
<shadeslayer> hmm.. im not in the mood to package stuff.. going to work on my qt app for a while
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go read about the stuff from yesterday :P
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> more important work
<shadeslayer> new upstream release by plasmoid, so upload to debian
 * apachelogger pours Nightrose, shadeslayer and himself a nice cup of assam
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: isnt some KDE rc to be packaged? :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i know
 * apachelogger would judge that most important TBH
<shadeslayer> but im lazy :P
 * apachelogger kicks shadeslayer
<yofel> ah right
<shadeslayer> yeah ill do it tomorrow :P
<apachelogger> if I had 5 more atoms I would do the packaging
<yofel> wanted to ask, isn't this the rc too? ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.4.95/src/
<apachelogger> but I do not :(
<shadeslayer> also .. assam is a state in india
<shadeslayer> i wonder it fitted into cups
<shadeslayer> +how
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: clearly I was refering to the tea :P
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assam_tea
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude
<shadeslayer> im in india
<shadeslayer> i KNOW 
<apachelogger> that does not say no nothing
<apachelogger> austria is super small and yet I do not know half the shit you can find here :P
<apachelogger> yofel: should be
<shadeslayer> i had some tea yesterday... tho i want koffee 
<apachelogger> yofel: though it being public seems more like a #fail ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no kubotu around!!!!
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i know :(
<shadeslayer> Installing KDE SC 4.4.92 Binary Packages
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<apachelogger> that means to coffee, no brains no nothing for us poor babies
<shadeslayer> that should be 4.4.95 :/
<apachelogger> it is a horriblyness
<shadeslayer> how are those tarballs public? 0_o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/pkgkdegit.html << help me :P
<shadeslayer> ive set up the repo
<shadeslayer> but i haz no idea on how to push stuff to the repo,and what needs to be pushed
<apachelogger> oh there now konqueror crashed too
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you must look for a git tutorial
<apachelogger> Identified access is what you need
<shadeslayer> what needs to be pushed btw?
<shadeslayer> i have access
<apachelogger> or do you want to create a new breanch?
<apachelogger> in that case follow: Creating a packaging branch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already created
<shadeslayer> but .. what do i push to the branch>
<shadeslayer> sources? debian/ folder? beer?
<apachelogger> that is not a branch
<apachelogger> it is a repository
<apachelogger> git, unlike some other distributed version control system written in python which is very much used in ubuntu, does not populate branches but repositories
<apachelogger> you have one repository foo which contains loads of branches of foo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Using the packaging branch
<apachelogger> is what you need to read
<apachelogger> in particular Importing a new upstream release
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh.. no b.k.o till tomorrow .. have fun
<Riddell> evening
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ssup?
<rbelem> g'afternoon :-)
<rbelem> hey Riddell, did you have to take a look at http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4320/? :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: I can do that tomorrow
<rbelem> cool! :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i have to rewrite that code a hundred times :-)
<rbelem> but i think that it is almost ready
<rbelem> when this patch is ok, i will focus on kdenetwork/filesharing
<Riddell> rbelem: seems to be a harder task than I expected
<rbelem> me too
<rbelem> Riddell, and I have no previous experience with d_ptr stuff
<rbelem> so that was even harder
<rbelem> but doing this patch I leaned a lot and it was very fun :-)
<Riddell> great :)
<Riddell> d pointer confused me a lot the first time I saw it 
<rbelem> agateau helped me a lot and taught me some nice stuff
<rbelem> Riddell, d pointer is really confusing, but it is powerful
<rbelem> Riddell, this lib will do almost what samba-3.5.4~dfsg/source3/utils/net_usershare.c is doing
<rbelem> Riddell, if we drop kprocess and write the files in /var/lib/samba/usershares/
<rbelem> it will be the net usershare tool :-)
<shadeslayer> X is leaking like hell.... 
<shadeslayer> 250 MB's
<shadeslayer> time for reboot i guess
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what is plasma-widget-fastuserswitch?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: widget for switching users
<shadeslayer> im updating the sync request
<shadeslayer> my 0.2.1 package was just sponsored in debian
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=127462
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: when will Muon beta release, and should playground-libs/qaptbatch.po be translated?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/plasma-widget-fastuserswitch.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: build log attached to bug report
<shadeslayer> and im off to sleep
<shadeslayer> college starts tommorow \o/
<vorian> maco: I know :)
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: I'm planning for wednesday, and it would be very much appreciated if qaptbatch.po was translated
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: I'll be ready then for wednesday
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: neat, thanks
<CIA-98> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100725214019-3us570pcit81b315 * src/dbglookupthread.cpp Safely delete the QApt::Backend after we're done searching for things. No need to keep a 13 MiB file MMap'd longer than we have to. ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^
<JontheEchidna> now it will free ur ramz while it installs the package
<vorian> JontheEchidna: howdy - any idear what needs working on?
<vorian> widgets, pre-release, anything?
<JontheEchidna> we gots a new KDE RC actually: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
 * vorian peers into the abyss
<ulysses> Oh, there'll be a new RC3?
<vorian> who are these people
<vorian> oh brother, it's going to take a while to get used to this :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<vorian> :)
 * vorian chooses somethings like accessibility or artwork or edu
<vorian> maybe all 3 \o/
<crimsun_> typing arabic into konsole is sooo much nicer than into gnome-terminal
<crimsun_> namely, it actually works
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-18
<bambee> morning
<bambee> WTF? http://paste.ubuntu.com/646270/ o_O
<bambee> well, install libxine-dev solved the problem
<shadeslayer> agateau: thx :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke
<Riddell> ouch
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> libindi upstream is weird
<Riddell> I did warn you
<shadeslayer> the PPA has indi apogee v1.2 but i can't find the clean sources
<shadeslayer> the sf page has v1.1
<Riddell> right, he hasn't released half the stuff
<didrocks> hey, does kdebase-workspace needs to be updated? 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu4 can't be installed with libksignalplotter4 (kde-workspace) 4:4.6.90-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> he's usually responsive to e-mail if you want to contact him, but that doesn't mean he'll do anything
<shadeslayer> yeah already did, lets see what happens now :)
<debfx> didrocks: it needs to be turned into a transitional package for kde-workspace
<didrocks> debfx: oh ok, and what should replace kdebase-workspace-dev ?
<didrocks> I bet kde-workspace-dev :)
<debfx> indeed :)
<apachelogger> rbelem: any news on whether grob is going to be open source?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did we land qtwebkit2whatever in oneiric yet?
 * apachelogger has 500 qtcreators installed -.-
<jussi> apachelogger: congratulations, there isnt a me menu in Ubuntu anymore :P http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/ubuntu-11-10-menu-goodbye/
<apachelogger> yeah, it was a terrible thing to begin with :P
<apachelogger> I am not sure making a monster sized messaging menu is a good idea though
 * apachelogger plays with phon while he installs qtcreator #501
<jussi> apachelogger: you are the phonon/sound person... is it possible to use bluetooth phone headsets with kubuntu? does the sound work? 
<apachelogger> guess so
<apachelogger> I do not have one
<apachelogger> PA takes care of that
<jussi>  oh. ok then... /goes to play a little more
<apachelogger> jussi: I guess bluedevil will help with setting it up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: iDunno, having a look now
<jussi> shadeslayer: is that a new device or service form apple? iDunno ?:P
<shadeslayer> could be, iDunno :P
<jussi> heh
<debfx> didrocks: you don't happen to be interested in maintaining qtwebkit? :p
<didrocks> debfx: not a question of interest, more a question of time ;)
<debfx> didrocks: but it's really worth the time! you even get to generate your own tarballs, which of course don't work without patching the buildsystem first
<didrocks> debfx: sounds so attractive… I have my own nice upstream for that already :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: debfx Riddell re:libindi , can we allow upstream sources in the archive if there was no proper upstream release and the sources were downloaded from a PPA?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes but you need to make sure the licencing is ok (his often isn't) and it has a sensible version number and that it's actually sensible to release (maybe it's full of bugs)
<rbelem> apachelogger, no idea yet :-(
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will check that
<apachelogger> rbelem: kthx
<apachelogger> rbelem: really awesome thing
<apachelogger> would love ot have it on kubuntu mobile :D
<rbelem> a really good browser :-) and it is using qtwebkit
<apachelogger> jus
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> hence I want shadeslayer to push whatever qtwebkit we need to oneiric :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i need to finish libindi first
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> rbelem: got the n950 today
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pics :D
<rbelem> apachelogger, nice :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: do you happen to know whether the player is made using qtmmkit?
<apachelogger> cause it can't even do 720p
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is using mafw
<apachelogger> in 2007 or something the first omap3s were able to do 720p IIRC, so that is a bit scary
<rbelem> apachelogger, which uses gsteamer 
<apachelogger> odd enough then
<apachelogger> I have seen some videowidget stuff for meego some time ago, that had generally sane code
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> I am bringing vlc to the phone, so screw that stinky old player :P
<rbelem> vlc rulez
<apachelogger> oh yes it does
<rbelem> i think they should invest more time to improve multimedia in qt than in mafw
<shadeslayer> mafw?
<rbelem> it is a maemo thing to takecare of multimedia
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ~np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ hasn't played anything recently
<shadeslayer> seems last.fm db's are down or sth
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mafw essentially does maemo device optamized pipeline building IIRC
<shadeslayer> pipeline what
<apachelogger> rbelem: for all I care they should throw away qtmmkit and use the superior solution :P
<shadeslayer> you forget that i'm a maemo/meego newb
<apachelogger> rbelem: last I checked qtmmkit did not take openmax into account
<apachelogger> so gstreamer had everything nicely in the graphics memory and then qtmmkit came along and dragged it into system memory, only to upload it to graphics memory again
<apachelogger> mm could do with some love in qt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude, pipelien architecture?
<apachelogger> common in graphics/video/audio processing? :P
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> this the first time i heard about it :)
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> I wonder what you learn for your exams
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you know if qtmmkit  or related thing needs maintainer?
<apachelogger> no idea
<apachelogger> phonon can use hackers ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i learn about Radios and other electronicy stuff
 * apachelogger loves to have minions :D
<rbelem> thiago post in his blog something about this
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: really boring
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm a minion of afiestas :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sometimes, yes
 * rbelem pokes afiestas 
<apachelogger> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw am i still your minion?
<shadeslayer> or was i relieved of those duties?
<rbelem> apachelogger, afiestas and me were reviewing the priorities of filesharing
<yofel> bambee: If you're already doing RC2, can you *please* say that on the wiki? and update meta-kde
<bambee> yofel: sure
<yofel> bambee: no wait, don't, I can't finish perlqt when you do that, can you take a look at korundum rc1 instead?
<bambee> I replace the existing entry for kde 4.6.90 or I add another one ? (on the wiki)
<yofel> bambee: scroll down ;)
<bambee> korundum rc1?
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dunno, depends on whether you plan on becomming a being of consciousness alone
<bambee> yofel: so I just look at korundum rc1 for now?
<yofel> if they do the tagging on the 20th, we have 2 days to make sure the licensing is right, which for the bindings is mostly not true
<yofel> bambee: yes
<bambee> ack
<yofel> bambee: bah, I got confused, I meant kimono
<yofel> I did korundum
<bambee> ok
<bambee> In fact I thought that the section for kde 4.6.95 was not on the wiki yet :)
<yofel> I moved it down since we're not done with RC1
<bambee> yofel: wiki updated, working on kimono
<yofel> perlqt is another license nightmare :(
<bambee> yofel: it's a new package or it has been splited ? (kimono)
<bambee> splitted*
<yofel> kimono is from kdebindings (kde bindings for c#)
<bambee> ok
<yofel> shadeslayer: gwenview copyright is fixed
<shadeslayer> yus :)
<shadeslayer> i'm looking at it :)
<yofel> anyone an idea wth. the Perl Artistic License 1.0 is? ^^
<shadeslayer> i've heard of artistic license's ... never seen one
<yofel> ah, the dep5 page says to use 'GPL-1+ or Artistic-1' instead, fun
<bambee> the mono packages for kimono are: plasma-scriptengine-kimono kio-monodoc libkimono-cil-dev libqyoto-cil-dev qyoto-dev ?
<agateau> yofel: http://dev.perl.org/licenses/artistic.html
<bambee> (I am not sure.. I don't know these packages :\)
<yofel> agateau: thanks
<yofel> can someone open the license links on http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ btw.? http://spdx.org/licenses/Artistic-1.0 for example shows as XHTML source here, not the page
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Rohan Garg * 7 * debian/ (control copyright gwenview.install) * Add GFDL licensing for docs
<ulysses> o.o there are zombie 29 process of kded4
<yofel> shadeslayer: can you take a quick look if I made any syntax errors? I've a headache by now... http://paste.kde.org/98251/
<Quintasan> yofel: Is wiki up-to-date regarding 4.6.95?
<yofel> should be
<yofel> any idea what happened to kate?
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 
<Quintasan> ^^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its in bzr
<shadeslayer> needs upload
<shadeslayer> yofel: looking
<bambee> did someone already do mono packaging ? ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: isn't the license part supposed to  have 2 spaces in the beginning? i see just one
<shadeslayer> apart from that looks good
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh, no email address of copyright holders
<yofel> bambee: talk to Quintasan
<yofel> shadeslayer: I don't see anything about spaces in the dep5 spec
<bambee> Quintasan: ^
<yofel> I'll see if I can find the mails...
<Quintasan> bambee: Not done yet.
<bambee> ^^
<shadeslayer> and "2008 by Richard Dale" should be "2008, Richard Dale <emailaddy>"
<shadeslayer> yofel: hmm, no idea then, i've always used 2 spaces
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kate and gwenview need uploading
<Quintasan> gwenview -> cannot go into archive?: docs have no license at all it appears
<Quintasan> is that fixed?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> bah, agateau forgot to place COPYING.DOC
<agateau> shadeslayer: other projects do not have one
<agateau> shadeslayer: so I cargo-culted them
<shadeslayer> agateau: then they are broken, we need full license text afaik
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I bet you repacked the tarball, did you?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: don't remember
 * shadeslayer looks
<Quintasan> ofc
<shadeslayer> doesn't look like it
<yofel> k, fixed, now to figure out what license copies are missing
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Am I getting a fixed tarball or repacked one?
<shadeslayer> depends on agateau 
<agateau> Quintasan: ok, at least konsole does not have one, I can add a COPYING.DOC, no pb
<shadeslayer> uh dude
<Quintasan> agateau: Thanks, that makes mine and ScottK's life easier
<shadeslayer> agateau: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/konsole/repository/revisions/master/entry/COPYING.DOC
<yofel> uh, for GPL-1+ or Artistic is it enough to add GPL-2, or -1, or both?
<Quintasan> I would add 1
<Quintasan> and mention that later version can be found the in the same directory as -1
<agateau> shadeslayer: oh... it got added after my last update
 * agateau is ashamed
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How do we get a new tarball?
<yofel> Quintasan: this is about the full license copies
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we just repack the tarball
<Quintasan> Oh
<Quintasan> Add -1 then
<yofel> do I need to add Artistic too? This perl licensing is confusing
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: one sec
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do it, and don't forget to fix changelog
<agateau> mmm... should i use FDL 1.2 or 1.3
 * agateau hates licenses
<yofel> agateau: 1.2
<shadeslayer> agateau: afaik its 1.2
<agateau> ok
<Quintasan> yofel: I'd add Artistic too
<Quintasan> Better safe than sorry and ~10kb more or less won't make a difference
<yofel> Quintasan: then this'll be fun, now there's a LICENSE. I'll need to add LICENSE.GPL-3, .GPL-1, .LGPL, .Artistic
<Quintasan> Gotta love policy <3
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping me when done
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: also, upload to ninjas
<shadeslayer> kwait
<agateau> ok, COPYING.DOC added to gwenview master and KDE/4.7
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> agateau: Thanks
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Rohan Garg * 8 * debian/changelog Repack gwenview tarball with GFDL 1.2 licensing
<Quintasan> debfx: Are you planning on merging Qt from Debian anytime soon?
<debfx> Quintasan: is there anything to merge?
<Quintasan> debfx: I think they split -dbg stuff
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: done
<shadeslayer> should arrive in the PPA in a couple of minutes
<shadeslayer> debfx: kate is done as well right?
<debfx> Quintasan: we've already merged that
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes, but it's still in NEW
<Quintasan> debfx: Cool
<shadeslayer> uh, you uploaded that?
 * Quintasan looks at shadeslayer and points him to wiki
<shadeslayer> i didn't know debfx uploaded kate
<Quintasan> Now you know
<shadeslayer> yus, fixing, what color did we use for NEW?
<Quintasan> no idea
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you accept kate?
<shadeslayer> since i'm not patching a package, can i use the native source format?
<yofel> you don't have an orig.tar ?
<shadeslayer> i do
<yofel> then please use 3.0 quilt
<shadeslayer> oh, so we use native when we don't have a tar?
<yofel> yep, guess why it's called native
<shadeslayer> i thought native was used when you don't modify any upstream file
<ScottK> Will look shortly.
 * yofel hands shadeslayer the dpkg-source manpage
<shadeslayer> yeah was already looking at that and DebianMentorsfaq
<shadeslayer> ah hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: native is used when we are upstream
<shadeslayer> like debian is upstream to us?
<Quintasan> !find autoreconf.mk
<Quintasan> !info /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/autoreconf.mk
<ubottu> File autoreconf.mk found in dh-autoreconf
<ubottu> Package usrsharecdbs1rulesautoreconf.mk does not exist in natty
<yofel> ScottK: got a minute? If this is the licensing: http://paste.kde.org/98269 - what license copies *have* to be in the source?
<yofel> currently there's only a LICENSE file with the GPL-2 in it
<ScottK> yofel: Since GPL-2 is GPL-1 or later that's legal, but it should have Artistic and GPL-1 in it.
 * yofel goes adding 4 copies then after all..
<shadeslayer> could someone also review the 2 indi packages in the ninjas ppa?
<bambee> well, sorry but I think that I am the wrong person to package kimono... I know nothing about mono and mono packaging... these packages rules will just be ugly o_O
<shadeslayer> wohoo : http://paste.kde.org/98287/ : indi-maxdomeii is broken
<shadeslayer> lolwot (.text+0x20): undefined reference to `main'
<yofel> did you use gcc on a c++ file?
<shadeslayer> seems the build system did
<yofel> hm, no, it used c++
<yofel> freaky failure
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i've already emailed the maintainer, lets see what happens
<shadeslayer> i already had to patch the CMake file
<apachelogger> /scratchbox/tools/bin/chown: changing ownership of `/usr/local/share/emacs': Operation not permitted
 * apachelogger waves fist a bit
<shadeslayer> i thought you were a vim guy
<apachelogger> cmake looses emacsen-common for good knows what
<apachelogger> perhaps ccmake
<shadeslayer>  indi-spectracyber  ... funky name
<yofel> apachelogger: you're not trying to debootstrap oneiric are you? ^^
<apachelogger> no
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> I blame it all on scratchbox
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (32 files in 4 dirs) Add perlqt packaging
<shadeslayer> whoa :D
<apachelogger> this is mad, nothing but mad
<yofel> shadeslayer: 20 install files :P
<shadeslayer> brb after dinner
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (changelog control copyright) resync with debian
<apachelogger> [sbox-HARMATTAN_ARMEL: ~/cmake-2.8.5] > gcc cmake_bootstrap_10824_test.c -o cmake_bootstrap_10824_test
<apachelogger> [sbox-HARMATTAN_ARMEL: ~/cmake-2.8.5] > ./cmake_bootstrap_10824_test 
<apachelogger> bash: ./cmake_bootstrap_10824_test: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> srsly
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/changelog Repack tarball to include missing license copies
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog control copyright rules) resync with debian and repackage to include missing license copies
<shadeslayer> even more fun http://paste.kde.org/98365
<yofel> well, autotools
<ScottK> Quintasan: What's the license for part/syntax/data/find-trivial-regexpr.sh in kate?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> yeah already looking
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i'd say GPL2 for anything thats explicitly missing a copyright
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That's not how it works.
<ScottK> Was that file writte for Kate (then maybe) or copied from elsewhere?
<shadeslayer> hmm .... will ask the copyright holder
<ScottK> part/script/katescriptview.h is GPL 2 or 3.
<ScottK> Missing from debian/copyright
<shadeslayer> ScottK: looks like LGPL 2.1+ to me
<ScottK> shadeslayer: On what basis?
<shadeslayer> " ...  of the GNU Library General Public License as published by the Free Software Foundation ... "
<shadeslayer> but then there's also " ... version 2 of the License, or (at your option) version 3."
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Which file are you on?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: part/script/katescriptview.h
<ScottK> Right LGPL versus GPL.
<ScottK> But it's not 2.1+
<ScottK> It's 2.1 or 3.
<shadeslayer> there's a LGPL v3 ?
<ScottK> I theoretical LGPL 4 would not be allowed.
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> ok i didn't know that, which is why i said 2.1+
<ScottK> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/lgpl.txt
<ScottK> Regardless, 2.1 or 3 is not the same as 2.1+
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) resync with debian and repack tarball to include missing license copies
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> ScottK: anything apart from that?
<ScottK> That's all I found looking at licensing.  I didn't look at packaging yet.
<shadeslayer> alright, i'll try and fix this tomorrow
<bambee> btw: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/+merge/68176
<bambee> https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers/+merge/68175 :)
<apachelogger> [sbox-HARMATTAN_ARMEL: ~] > cmake
<apachelogger> bash: /usr/bin/cmake: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> this is absolutely kaputt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: question, how does one use qVariantFromValue in pyth0rn?
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> pyth0rn
<shadeslayer> yus, i need pyth0rn this time
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> pyth0rn
<apachelogger> what the heck makes you think I'd know that kinda stuff about the pyth0rns?
<apachelogger> like srsly
<shadeslayer> so you don't?
<apachelogger> course not
 * apachelogger is busy with pyside anyway :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is pyside better or pyQt?
<apachelogger> define bettar
<shadeslayer> i need better QML integration
<shadeslayer> so whichever has better QML support
<apachelogger> qml support?
<apachelogger> what you mean?
<apachelogger> qml is a language of its own
<apachelogger> hence the L in there :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/98389 << i'm doing that
<shadeslayer> currently segfaults :P
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> ah, nvm, I really dont want to know
<shadeslayer> but anyways, i need better QGV support
<shadeslayer> its just a prototype ...
<apachelogger> thy shalt not think about QGV
<apachelogger> everything you do with QGV is going to go to shit once Qt 5 and superior QGS is out
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: prototypes be better done in cpp
<apachelogger> with qmake
<apachelogger> mhhh qmake :D
<shadeslayer> heh
 * apachelogger ponders migrating all of phonon to qmake
<shadeslayer> if thats the case, i vote to drop phonon
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> you just dunno how to use qmake proper
 * apachelogger is using it for libcutevlc
<shadeslayer> uh-huh, try saying that after you look through qt script generator
<apachelogger> shoot
<apachelogger> /home/me/phonon-gstreamer-4.5.55/gstreamer/videodataoutput.h:48: Error: Undefined interface                                               
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, just tell me how to use qVariantfromValue and then i can go to sleep
<shadeslayer> the docs are shot on how to use it
<tsimpson> it's a "shortcut" for QVariant::fromValue()
<apachelogger> lazy sill person http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.pyqt-pykde/4581
<shadeslayer> well, yes, but how do i calll that method in python? qVariantfromvalue didn't work
<tsimpson> try QVariant.fromValue(foo)?
<shadeslayer> AttributeError: type object 'QVariant' has no attribute 'fromValue'
<apachelogger> READDDDSG
 * apachelogger chops of his fist and throws it after shadeslayer
<tsimpson> yes, constructors are a good thing
<apachelogger> -> building more debs for harmattan
 * tsimpson wonders if the C++ -> Python code style in PyQt is really a good thing
<apachelogger> pyside is coming anyway
<tsimpson> isn't it supposed to be very similar to PyQt?
<tsimpson> I think I even read it was mostly API compatible (besides imports)
<apachelogger> except it is lgpl
<tsimpson> well that's the only reason it exists
<apachelogger> big reason for all I care
<tsimpson> I don't see it as a huge issue, but I'm not Nokia
 * apachelogger wonders why his phonon must be so broken
<apachelogger> tsimpson: libraries should not be gpl, not ever
<tsimpson> go tell GNU that
<apachelogger> GNU clearly is not anywhere close to world domination... :P
<tsimpson> when people get curious about (L)GPL, they google and get the the FAQ, which gently informs you that the LGPL is evil except for the C library...
<apachelogger> which makes the educated reader wonder why it is ok for the c lib :P
<tsimpson> so everyone can be forced to use the GNU libc, of course
<tsimpson> and because, even GNU knows, people want paid-for software to *WORK*
<apachelogger> so why can I not force everyone to use a cute pyth0rn? :P
<shadeslayer> bwhahaha  program crashes at view.setSource
<shadeslayer> great
<apachelogger> while shadeslayer was playing around with pyth0rn I'd had finished the prototype in cpp and played a round of dungeons and dragons
<shadeslayer> uh huh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you are supreme h4xor
<shadeslayer> interestingly it works with pyside
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/X40Oh.png
<shadeslayer> pyside++
<debfx> shadeslayer: the repacked gwenview tarball needs to have this commit applied: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=gwenview.git&a=commitdiff&h=2b7ad82d680d4bed9ea984a3644844f8d79edba9
<yofel_> apachelogger: you tell them: kde bug 277833
<ubottu> KDE bug 277833 in general "okularApplication_mobi desktop from mobipocket should use TryExec now that it's not shipped together with okular " [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277833
<apachelogger> yofel: if I were to comment it would not ever get fixed
<apachelogger> yofel: you might want to explain that this is a distro pov
<apachelogger> though his argument is completely valid from a KDE POV
<apachelogger> there is no reason why not to add it to make distro life easier
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-19
<shadeslayer> debfx: ah yes, my bad
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/98629/
<bambee> morning
<mvo> quick question to the kubuntu people, is "DESKTOP_SESSION" defined there (i.e. does echo $DESKTOP_SESSION print something)? and if it does, what exactly? kde? kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> since i'm in neon, it gives me project-neon
<bambee> it gives me "kde-plasma" here
<bambee> it seems to be the current running desktop...
<bambee> and apparently it is set by the login manager
<shadeslayer> i'd say its set by the xsession entry
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rbelem do you have a idea where i can find a driver for the Ardeno 220 GPU ?
<bambee> shadeslayer: not found into Xsession scripts
<bambee> ahh found into kdm code :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> mvo: you want to go by KDE_FULL_SESSION
<apachelogger> which is true whenever the present session was started by startkde
<apachelogger> which covers all shell versions of KDE etc.
<apachelogger> !find a52.h
<ubottu> File a52.h found in liba52-0.7.4-dev
<dpm> hey apachelogger. We've been sorting out the KDE templates in LP and I think we've got everything figured out. May I ask you to do a sanity check on this sheet -> http://goo.gl/iaUcA ? I just want to make sure that: a) some of the templates formerly in konq-plugins are now part of kde-baseapps (should konq-plugins go away?) and b) The source_package/template combinations highlighted in yellow should be disabled
<apachelogger> dpm: yes, konq-plugins was merged into kde-baseapps
<apachelogger> kappfinder was removed
<apachelogger> kde rev 1118724
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1118724&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1118724 | SVN_SILENT krazy
<apachelogger> dpm: kcminfoslave also removed as per kde rev 1118725
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1118725&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1118725 | kcmioslaveinfo died
<apachelogger> dpm: kcm-parition removed a sper kde rev 1092773
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1092773&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1092773 | 'move' msgs from catalog kcmkonq to new splitted off catalog kcm_desktoppaths kcmnic, kcmsolidproc, kcm_partition were removed with r1092499
<apachelogger> dpm: same for kcmsolidproc, same revision
<apachelogger> dpm: kwrite moved to kate source package
<apachelogger> as for the konq-plugins in particular: crashesplugin removed as per kde rev 1104131, sidebarmediaplayer and metabar as per kde rev 1199467
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1104131&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1104131 | remove old crashes plugin; functionality has been replaced with konqueror's builtin crash-recovery dialog
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1199467&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1199467 | Move unported sidebar modules (mediaplayer and metabar) to unmaintained/3
<apachelogger> the desktop file should be merged into desktop_kde-baseapps
<dpm> apachelogger, excellent, that's exactly what I wanted to know
 * dpm hugs apachelogger
 * apachelogger hugs dpm right back
<apachelogger> dpm: if you need anything else you know where to find me :)
<dpm> great, thanks ;)
<dpm> apachelogger, actually, there is something else, re: kate. I didn't see any kate templates, and looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/kate it seems there hasn't been any upload yet? Or am I looking at the wrong source package?
<apachelogger> dpm: right, apparently shadeslayer didn't fix it into uploadable condition yet
 * apachelogger pokes shadeslayer with a phonon
<shadeslayer> ScottK was reviewing kate
<dpm> apachelogger, ok, gotcha
<shadeslayer> it had a bit of copyright issue
<shadeslayer> working it out with upstream authors
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re: Adreno 220, i did manage to find a fb driver for it
<apachelogger> real men use rs232 anyway
<shadeslayer> yeah, have fun playing ASCII Portal on it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas what the daily limit on the card  is?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<debfx> shadeslayer: I've started reviewing gwenview's copyright file:
<debfx> tests/imageloadbench.cpp doesn't have a licensing header
<debfx> agateau: could you please fix that? ^
<debfx> lib/flowlayout.* is GPL 2 or 3
<debfx> lib/splittercollapser.* is LGPL 2.1 or 3 or later approved by KDE e.V.
<debfx> lib/libjpeg-62 and lib/libjpeg-80 are completely missing
<shadeslayer> debfx: ah i have a question about repacking the tarball
<shadeslayer> do you want me to patch the tarball and reupload it or add a patch in debian/patches
<debfx> and the authors of doc/index.docbook are missing
<shadeslayer> debfx: do you have the latest git sources?
<shadeslayer> because authors are fixed in git afaik
<debfx> shadeslayer: the tarball needs to be patched but maybe we should wait until tests/imageloadbench.cpp is fixed
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes, they need to be added to the copyright file
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> i can fix that right now
<debfx> shadeslayer: let me push my changes first :)
<debfx> ok, done
<shadeslayer> sure
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Rohan Garg * 14 * debian/copyright * Add copyright holders for docbook
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: since the Touchpad is missing GPU drivers, does it still make sense to buy one?
<apachelogger> which?
<apachelogger> and again, it depends on what you want to do with it
<shadeslayer> i'd like to run plasma active
<shadeslayer> and i don't get the previous question
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control copyright) resync with debian and update to rc2
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/changelog fix changelog
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/korundum] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) resync with debian and update to rc2
<debfx> does anyone use rekonq on oneiric?
<debfx> it would be good to have some more testing with qtwebkit 2.2
<debfx> I've uploaded it to https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/experimental
<apachelogger> debfx: you have time to ppa package qt 4.8 alpha/beta/rc/something/whatever?
<shadeslayer> iirc that was postponed according to the blueprint
<apachelogger> PPA
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 133 * debian/ (4 files) rc2 update and symbol file refresh
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 522 * debian/ (changelog control libkwineffects1abi2.symbols) Merge branch lp:~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 523 * debian/changelog fix changelog
<bambee> :D
<debfx> apachelogger: nope, don't have time for that
<yofel> bambee: while the branch is fine, your ppa package is NOT. What's debian/patches/debian-changes-4\:4.6.95-0ubuntu1~ppa2?
<apachelogger> anyone got time for Qt 4.8 ppa build?
<bambee> yofel: arrff damnit
<bambee> yofel: fixing
<bambee> what the hell is this patch? I did not modify something... o_O
<yofel> from the log message in the patch it happened during your resync with bzr
<yofel> probably some manually applied patch of the ones that were dropped?
<bambee> yofel: fixed
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<yofel> btw. anyone an idea what happened to kdm's SessionsDirs ?
<yofel> natty: SessionsDirs=/usr/share/xsessions,/var/lib/menu-xdg/xsessions,/usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions
<yofel> oneiric: SessionsDirs=/etc/kde4/kdm/sessions,/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions
<bambee> build failure for kde-workspace but it will be solved when kdepimlibs will be finished :)
<yofel> BTW: we have kdevelop packages in ninjas that need testing. Both oneiric and natty
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 524 * debian/not-installed put python 2.7 files into not-installed too
<debfx> yofel: let me guess, we have a patch that changes SessionsDirs which didn't survive the kde 4.7 update
<yofel> no idea, I did a short check but couldn't find one. genkdmconf.c isn't exactly easy to understand...
<yofel> or I don't know where to look
<debfx> so close, it didn't survive the merge
<debfx> yofel: it's 07_kdmrc_defaults_kubuntu.diff
<yofel> bah, I didn't check the series file
<sheytan> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey :D
<sheytan> Will the new PIM be released with kde 4.7, guys?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 181 * debian/ (changelog control) Merge branch lp:~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps and add libtidy-dev to build-deps
<yofel> sheytan: probably not, at least not without some testing. I'll mention kdepim in the announcement for 4.7 once the PPA package are done (will probably be 4.7.0)
<yofel> rbelem: thanks for your plasma mobile merge request for kde-runtime, but since that has no changelog entry I can't make any sense of it
<sheytan> yofel ok
<yofel> bambee: did you file a merge request for kde-runtime?
<bambee> oh not yet
<bambee> doing it now
<rbelem> yofel, those patches needs to be updated
<rbelem> yofel, i will do that after the kubuntu mobile meeting tomorrow
<rbelem> :-)
<bambee> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime/+merge/68440
 * Mamarok wonders why Ubuntu writes KDE configuration files in /usr/share/kde4/.config/ instead of $HOME/.kde/share/config/:  http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=118&t=96032&p=200271&e=200271 (in French)
<debfx> yofel: are you taking care of resurrecting the kdmrc patch?
<yofel> yes, I'll have a look at it later
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 220 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Merge branch lp:~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime and merge unreleased changelog entries
<yofel> bambee: suggestion: can you use 'ppa/merge' instead of ppa/bzr if you've a merge request pending? Makes things easier to track. I merged kde-(workspace|runtime|baseapps) for now
<bambee> yofel: ok
<yofel> great, kdm defaults are nonsense:
<yofel> Default: *KDMDATA "/sessions"
<yofel> Instance: */KDMCONF "/sessions," KDMDATA "/sessions"
<yofel> if that's the default, shouldn't that be the same o.O?
<yofel> well, was like that before already, so at least nothing new...
<sheytan> apachelogger ping
<sheytan> apachelogger any progress on the lightdm stuff?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: usr/share/kde4/config is the global config
<apachelogger> installed by amarok
<apachelogger> sheytan: no
<apachelogger> on video playing though
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/xhB3U.png
<apachelogger> now painted using opengl
<sheytan> apachelogger well, that's what happens with cool things :(
<apachelogger> ldm is not any cooler than kdm from what I know
<apachelogger> that said there are various implications surrounding the entire display manager business that need addressen
<apachelogger> addressing even
<sheytan> apachelogger well, can you code the mockup to work with kdm? If yes, then there's no need to change kubuntu to ldm, right?
<apachelogger> I did not look into it
<apachelogger> don't have time for that
<apachelogger> sheytan: you could poke sreich in #kde-devel
<apachelogger> he is doing plasma for kdm
<apachelogger> so he should be able to wip up that ui
<sheytan> heard about it
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, apparently that user only had this config settings and not the one in $HOME/.kde/share/config, that folder seemed not to exist on his computer
<sheytan> apachelogger what's the player for? To replace dragon?
<Mamarok> unless he didn't tell me the truth...
<apachelogger> *shrug* perhaps he has some stuff installed that messed with his configs in there
<apachelogger> sheytan: no, my gsoc project
<apachelogger> incidentially enough there is also a top secret fork of that player which is going to become the better dragonplayer :P
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 525 * debian/ (changelog patches/kdmrc_defaults.diff patches/series) Re-enable kdmrc_defaults.diff and update it for new kdm data path
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 526 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) wrong patch, use the right one
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-20
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 527 * debian/ (changelog kdm.install) remove stripes.png from kdm.install again since the patch removes it.
<dpm> good morning apachelogger, whenever you've got a minute, may I ask you to check that these template changes make sense? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/648025/ - it's the last batch of changes, and after they've been applied KDE Oneiric templates should then be ok in Launchpad
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> can't we like remove https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nepomukcontroller ?
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> dpm: good morning... nepomuk template was split according to kde rev 1196093 , nepomukcontroller moved from own source to kde-runtime as per http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=kde-runtime.git&a=commit&h=c8ead9258cb7ccfb96f1557089e64d7f310f0044 , consequently the new templates in runtime are good and the old ones can be dumped , qedjescripts was renamed in kde rev 993559 , solid-powermanagement was removed in kde rev 1202120
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1196093&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1196093 | copy the "global" nepomuk.po(t) to the various pieces it has just been split in kdebase the scripty run of tomorrow will create the correct templat...
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=993559&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 993559 | move/rename translations to make plasma translatable
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1202120&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1202120 | gone
<valorie> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE Platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.4.0-0ubuntu5.1 (natty), package size 5835 kB, installed size 24948 kB
<valorie> hmmm, how do I find out about the beta?
<valorie> is it packaged?
<valorie> or jsut a tarball
<emonkey> valorie, maybe with project neon if its still exists
<valorie> I don't think they ever got amarok building within the neon environment
<valorie> but i'll ask
<emonkey> ask apachelogger, he's in this channel
<valorie> I looked through the ppas, and don't see the beta
<valorie> so I don't think it was packaged
<valorie> that's fine, there is a tarball
<debfx> apachelogger: I've already filed a removal request for all packages that have been dropped in the kde 4.7 migration
<debfx> the real challenge though is getting the archive admins to actually process those requests
<dpm> thanks a lot apachelogger. There is one I'm not sure about: what was qedjescripts renamed to in kde rev 993559 ?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=993559&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 993559 | move/rename translations to make plasma translatable
<debfx> ScottK, shadeslayer: I've uploaded gwenview
<debfx> shadeslayer: any news on the kate licensing situation?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: debfx still waiting on upstream on whether or not we can remove the file, apart from that the author did agree to license it under GPL 2 or LGPL 2 ...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If the author agreed to appropriate licensing, document that agreement (copy/paste the email) in debian/copyright and upload.
<shadeslayer> whoa, the entire email? :O
<ScottK> You can trim excess not necessary for context.
<shadeslayer> or i could just add the license in the git repo till someone tells me whether or not i can remove that file
<ScottK> Come on.  It's copy/paste/done.  How hard is that?
<debfx> didrocks: I've finally uploaded qtwebkit 2.2 :D
<didrocks> debfx: fun that you are telling that exactly 20s I made an apt-cache policy to see if I missed something :-)
<debfx> heh
<didrocks> (and when I'm telling 20s, it *was* 20s :))
<didrocks> debfx: so, now I can merge qtcreator
<didrocks> (I think qmlpuppet bin is missing in fabo's package) to make the qml designer working)
<debfx> didrocks: yep, well you can just sync the package and add your changes on top of that
<didrocks> sure
<debfx> didrocks: looks like we need a patch to cope with some qreal/float fun: https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=qtcreator&arch=armel&ver=2.2.1-1&stamp=1309124335
<didrocks> debfx: oh "nice" do we have standard patch for that on qt? (I guess you already played with that)
<debfx> there is no standard patch. you need to either define the variable as double instead of qreal or add type casts
<debfx> ok in this case we need to s/double/qreal/
<didrocks> debfx: hum, why not casting?
<debfx> didrocks: the class works with QRectF, QLineF, .. which use qreal
<debfx> so you'd have to cast qreal -> double -> qreal
<didrocks> in verticalSnappedLines for instance, indeed
<didrocks> debfx: are you doing it? do you want me to do it?
<debfx> didrocks: I'm hoping it's a simple s/double/qreal/g :)  can you test build it on armel?
<didrocks> debfx: not really unfortunatly. I don't have a suiting ppa with armel hw
<debfx> ScottK: have you powered down your arm machines?
<ScottK> debfx: No, but I did have a power outage.  I forgot to turn them back on.
<ScottK> I'm not at home now, I'll bring them back up this afternoon.
<debfx> ok, thanks
<debfx> danimo: the qtcreator qmldesigner plugin doesn't build on arm because the code assumes qreal==double
<debfx> danimo: do you think replacing double with qreal in the variable definitions is the right approach?
<didrocks> debfx: there are other files using them as well in the same plugin, not sure how much we have to replace
<debfx> didrocks: um indeed, that's quite bad :(
<debfx> shadeslayer: could you add that mail about kate licensing to debian/copyright or forward the mail to me?
<debfx> oh whatever, I'll just drop that file from the tarball
<debfx> ScottK: which one was it again?
<shadeslayer> debfx: part/syntax/data/find-trivial-regexpr.sh
<debfx> hm there are a bunch of other scripts that don't have a license header as well
<debfx> ScottK: are there any other licensing issue in kate besides these shell scripts?
<ScottK> Not that I noticed.
<debfx> ScottK: I've reuploaded kate, all remaining kde 4.7 packages (except some bindings) are now in New
<Quintasan_> :/
<Quintasan_> Looks like I'm out of luck when it comes to hardware
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what happened?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: magic memory
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> No idea what's exactly going on but I can't turn on my computer once I turn it off
 * shadeslayer got some new hardware today
<Quintasan> and the default action in Win7 is to shutdown
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> change the default option in Win7 to reboot the machine?
<yofel> shadeslayer: your new notebook hopefully?
<shadeslayer> yus :D
<yofel> :DD
<shadeslayer> preparing to put Koo-boon-too on it
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<danimo> debfx: sorry, didn't see your comment
<danimo> debfx: qmldesigner plugin on arm?
<danimo> debfx: interesting usecase :)
<shadeslayer> seems like the EFI bootloader does not want to boot my ISO, converting into a img now
<danimo> debfx: can you paste the compile error somewhere?
<debfx> danimo: https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=qtcreator&arch=armel&ver=2.2.1-1&stamp=1309124335
<shadeslayer> yofel: fun fact, you cannot maximize apps in OS X
<danimo> debfx: interesting, debian still doesn't use a cacert certificate... :/
<shadeslayer> Qt apps work like they're supposed to tho
<yofel> never noticed that when trying it out in the shops...
<apachelogger> danimo: ah yeah, simple confusiong WRT qreal != double on ARM
<apachelogger> the most common ARM incompatiblity btw ^^
<danimo> apachelogger: I wonder if this is the only place though
<danimo> debfx: are you trying to build the 2.3 beta?
<debfx> danimo: no, 2.2.1
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It's the "Multitasking? What's that?" feature from iPhone
<danimo> debfx: 2.3 has a completely different codebase in that regard
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: Happy Birthday!!!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Lion supposedly has that feature
<danimo> debfx: you can try a patch that uses qreal instead of double (no idea if that still really works then, but it might)
<Quintasan> It's Nightrose's b-day?
 * danimo switched from unity to KDE btw
<Quintasan> kubotu: cookies for Nightrose
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for Nightrose
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Nightrose.
<shadeslayer> no no no
<danimo> unity is way to unpredictable
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order birthday cake for Nightrose
 * kubotu slides birthday cake down the bar to Nightrose
<shadeslayer> isn't there a birthday cake key word there apachelogger?
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for Nicke
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Nicke and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Nicke, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Nicke :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<apachelogger> G
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for Nightrose
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Nightrose and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Nightrose, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Nightrose :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<shadeslayer> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs and kizzes the Nightrose and goes for a cig before he breaks yet another keyboard over not working stuff
<shadeslayer> arf ... disk I/O on this USB is sloowwww
<yofel> Nightrose: happy brithday :)
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: thx :)
<Nightrose> Quintasan: thx! nomnomnom :D
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<shadeslayer> poor kubotu, he did all the work and apachelogger gets the hugs
<debfx> danimo: are you sure that it's a different codebase? there are no changes in snapper.cpp
 * Nightrose hugs kubotu too
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: ^ :P
<danimo> debfx: maybe not, but lots of stuff moved into a puppet process
<Nightrose> yofel: thx :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<danimo> debfx: (a physically different application remote controlled by creator)
<danimo> hey Nightrose, happy birthday
<Nightrose> thx :)
<debfx> danimo: this sounds like a lot of work, so maybe we'll just disable the qmldesigner on arm
<debfx> I just hope the qreal mess is going to be fixed in Qt 5
<danimo> debfx: might be the best for now
<danimo> debfx: please also open a bug report
<danimo> debfx: what mess?
<danimo> debfx: people who want portable code should use qreal, excactly because you want max precision but some archs cannot deliver on it
<danimo> debfx: the code at hand assumes that all platforms it will ever run on have double
<danimo> debfx: (again, which arm hardware is there that people want to run creator on? tablets?)
<debfx> danimo: the problem is that you don't notice these qreal==double mistakes when you don't build the code on arm
 * micahg would humbly suggest fixing the assumptions
<ScottK> debfx: arm boxen are up now.
<apachelogger> danimo: the only reason qreal is float on ARM is because way back float was much faster than double, whether that still is the case with VFP and other mumbo jumbo is questionable ... I do agree on the qreal for protability though ^^
<danimo> apachelogger: I discussed it with a collegue, float is still faster by a few clock cycles I think, depending on the operation
<danimo> apachelogger: it also depends on the arm designs we are talking
<danimo> apachelogger: which in turn depends on the type of device
<danimo> apachelogger: which brings me back to the original question: "which arm powered device would run Creator"
<apachelogger> right
 * danimo strictly assumes that "Netbooks" are pretty much dead
<apachelogger> pandaboard
 * apachelogger could totally imagine himself doing development on there
<danimo> apachelogger: with gcc?
<danimo> hmmm
<apachelogger> not that it is ever going to happen
<apachelogger> danimo: right now I think it is rather unimportant to have creator build on arm, taking aside ARM devboards I cannot imagine an actual device where one would want to run creator on
<danimo> exactly :)
<apachelogger> might change in the future with the rise of arm for everydevice and my toaster ^^
<danimo> still i wouldn't mind a bug report for that problem
<danimo> apachelogger: I totally think ARM has a bright future
<danimo> especially with Windows 8, as sad as that might sound
<debfx> danimo: I've opened a bug report about the issue: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTCREATORBUG-5547
<debfx> ScottK: thanks. any chance you have time to review the packages in New? 4.7 final is about to be tagged
<ScottK> debfx: I should be able to do it in the next few hours.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) Merge branch lp:~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2 and bump build-dep on kde-sc-dev-latest
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) Merge branch lp:~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers
<debfx> afiestas: could you please have a look at https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/101642/ ?
<afiestas> debfx: it seems ok, ship it
<debfx> afiestas: cool, where should I commit it, master or unstable?
<afiestas> master and CC'
<afiestas> CC'd ereslibre with it
<afiestas> (he is the maintainer of libbluedevil actually)
<debfx> ok
<ScottK> afiestas: One of my daughters is taking a foreign language course over the summer and she has regular assignments to turn in where she has to turn in a video of her speaking the language.  She's very happy using Kamoso to do it.  Thanks.
<afiestas> ScottK: glad to know that it is working well 
<afiestas> I usually only work in Kamoso when I'm on vacation and since I'm spending all vacations on floss events... I don't have time for Kamoso xD
<ScottK> It's that with plasma-netbook on my dell mini 10v.
<afiestas> but at least it covers the basics now :p
<ScottK> It does.
<afiestas> (and it does it without crashing)
<ScottK> I'm glad I did the backport of 2.0 to natty now.
<afiestas> in theory, 3.0 will be even more rock solid since we will use higher level gstreamer api (camerabin2) but that will have to wait 
<ScottK> Note: The kate I just rejected is the old one.
<ScottK> kdegraphics-mobipocket source accepted.
<ScottK> svgpart source accepted.
<ScottK> debfx: On kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer, explain to me how it is that raw/parse.c is distributable?
<ScottK> It also makes me wonder if our dcraw.c is distributable.
<ScottK> Actually maybe it's OK
<debfx> ScottK: my assumption was that dcraw is in main -> passed NEW at some point (that's a rather weak assumption, I'll admit)
<ScottK> Let me look at it again.
<debfx> the copyright file basically says that some parts are under the GPL but fails to mention the license of the rest
<ScottK> But does say you can distribute/modify them.
<ScottK> The part you didn't copy over says:
<ScottK>    The functions that process Foveon images have been RESTRICTED
<ScottK>    since Revision 1.237.  All other code remains free for all uses.
<ScottK>    *If you have not modified dcraw.c in any way, a link to my
<ScottK>    homepage qualifies as "full source code".
<ScottK> "All other code remains free for all uses." is the license for the rest.
<debfx> where is that from?
<ScottK> from dcraw.c in dcraw
<debfx> ah, I've only looked at the copyright file
<debfx> which doesn't include that part
<ScottK> So, if you can include that part in your debian/copyright, I think kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer is OK
<ScottK> I'll reject the one that's there now
<debfx> ScottK: why do you think the license of dcraw.c applies to parse.c as well?
<ScottK> Because it says "Based on parse.c and parts of dcraw.c by Dave Coffin"
<debfx> oh in parse.c it also says "It is free for all uses."
<ScottK> Yes.
<debfx> so since that version doesn't seem to contain any GPL code yet, I'll just add "Free for all uses." as license?
<ScottK> Are you sure?
<ScottK> I'd just copy all the licensing information over.
<debfx> ok, might be worth filing a bug against the dcraw package to get that copyright file improved
<ScottK> Agreed.
 * ScottK is on to gwenview now.
<ScottK> gwenview source accepted.
<ScottK> debfx: Did you file bugs/communicate with upstream on the licensing concerns on the files you dropped from kate?
<ScottK> README.Debian can be removed from kate
<ScottK> kate source accepted.
<debfx> ScottK: no, shadeslayer was doing that
<ScottK> OK.
<debfx> there is a lot of stuff in kate that doesn't have an explicit license or copyright information so I'm not sure that's a battle we can win
<ScottK> kdegraphics-strigi whatsit source accepted.
<ScottK> Perhaps, but we should at least tell them.
<ScottK> Then send Riddell after them.  He's pretty effective at getting licensing stuff in KDE cleaned up.
<ScottK> kdegraphics-mobipocket binaries accepted.
<ScottK> svgpart binaries accepted.
<debfx> it's pretty hard to enforce that. I'm sure the minority of projects have licensed all their images and .ui files properly
<ScottK> Yes, but it's worth working towards.
<debfx> agreed, but we are less than understaffed this cycle
<debfx> that reminds me
<Riddell> what's up?
<debfx> yofel: how is your kubuntu-dev application progressing?
<debfx> Riddell: there are a bunch of files in the kate repository that are lacking license and/or copyright information (e.g. *.sh, part/tests/hl/*)
<Riddell> is there a global copyright file?
<debfx> there is a AUTHORS file
<Riddell> there's a COPYING.LIB file
<Riddell> so that should be fine, files would be under that licence unless otherwise stated
<debfx> Riddell: it's not obvious to me that the license applies to every file just by putting it into the root directory
<Riddell> it's a safe assumption
<yofel> debfx: I've got exams coming up so I've spent time on that so I can keep myself some free time for 4.7.0 once it's tagged and forgot about the application in the process :/ Need to finish the wiki page
<ScottK> kdegraphics-strigianalyzer binaries accepted.
<yofel> Riddell: and what are you supposed to assume if you've got COPYING _and_ COPYING.LIB, it doesn't matter? (I doubt that)
<Riddell> COPYING would take precidence since that's the more general one by name
<yofel> well, fun thing is smoke, smokeqt for example had no licensing at all, now it got both files added and svuorela say the authors say it's all LGPL. (btw. there's still not a single copyright statement in the package)
<debfx> yofel: if you hurry you can even upload 4.7.0 yourself :)
<debfx> since I won't do that (already spent way too much time on 4.6.90)
<yofel> heh, I first need to remember what to put on that page... I've done pretty much only packaging here, other time was spent on getting neon to work and doing some testing...
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 365 * debian/ (changelog control) Make kdelibs5-plugins depend on katepart for transitional reasons and fix the changelog entry
<ScottK> gwenview binaries accepted.
<yofel> reminder: we have kdevelop 4.2.3 packages for natty and oneiric in ninjas that need testing
<ScottK> kate binaries accepted.
<ScottK> debfx: I think I've processed everything through New now.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-21
<ScottK> /tmp/buildd/kde-style-bespin-0.1~svn100126/config/config.cpp: In function 'void ensureIcons()':
<ScottK> /tmp/buildd/kde-style-bespin-0.1~svn100126/config/config.cpp:1297:64: error: taking address of temporary [-fpermissive]
<ScottK> Any suggestions?
<ScottK> kde-style-bespin is anyone wants to take a whack at it.
<apachelogger> isnt bespin like way dead?
<valorie> http://www.afktavern.com - ubuntu hour is scheduled, and I hope to be there in Kub. gear
<valorie> :-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Probably.  It should get fixed or remove.  I don't care much which.
<yurchor> Hi!. It seems that 11.10 uses "nm09" branch for KNetworkManager (translation templates are build from this branch). Is this the developers decision? What about upstream uses "master" for translations?
<debfx> yurchor: it's not exactly a choice of ours since gnome 3 requires nm 0.9 so Ubuntu switched to it
<yurchor> debfx: A-ha... Thanks. Maybe it is worth to ask developers to splir translation of "master" (to stable) and "nm09" (to trunk)? I can ask about this in kde-i18n-doc.
<bambee> morning
<debfx> yurchor: where are the networkmanagement translations?
<debfx> having translations for both branches would certainly be a good thing
<yurchor> debfx: Now they are in extragear-base/trunk. Ex.: http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/po/libknetworkmanager.po/
<bambee> Is it possible for a non kde core developer to get his blog on planetkde.org ?
<valorie> bambee, sure
<valorie> mine is
<valorie> I'm about as far from core devel as you can get
<bambee> ok :)
<bambee> I need to ask sysadmins , I guess ?
<valorie> yes, you file a bug
<valorie> if you often write about something other than KDE, you'll want to make a /KDE feed request
<bambee> mhhh
<bambee> ok
<valorie> I just changed mine
<valorie> the sysadmins rocks
<valorie> -s
<bambee> ohh everything is explained on planetkde.org :)
<Tm_T> considering my blog is there too...
<bambee> RHAAAAA!!!!!! fu**$*@ pbuilder ! it has broken my basetgz for the THIRD time o_O
<bambee> :'(
<bambee> my poor oneiric-ninjas.tgz :'(
<debfx> dpm: do source packages that have the same templates not share translations?
<debfx> dpm: plasma-widget-networkmanagement has been renamed to networkmanagement, which of them is going to be exported to language packs?
<dpm> debfx, the sharing happens between templates with the same name, in the same source package and in different releases. So kdebase-workspace/kaccess (srcpkg/template) in Natty will share translations with kdebase-workspace/kaccess Maverick. Unfortunately, the source package in this particular case has changed in Oneiric (to kde-workspace/kaccess), so the Oneiric template will no longer share translations with the previous templates
<dpm> debfx, in that case, we'll just rename the template manually. I don't remember having done that one, bu I can do it now. From which source package is that template?
<debfx> dpm: those are source packages
<dpm> debfx, ah, right, in that case we just change the source package field in the template
<debfx> the templates are knetworkmanager, libknetworkmanager and plasma-applet-networkmanagement
<dpm> which is what we did in the example above (change from kdebase-workspace to kde-workspace)
<dpm> debfx, so just to confirm (I'll do the change now): I should change the 'plasma-widget-networkmanagement' source package in the knetworkmanager, libknetworkmanager and plasma-applet-networkmanagement templates to 'networkmanagement'
<debfx> dpm: yep
<debfx> how can I check to which source package a template is linked?
<dpm> by the url, for example
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+pots/libknetworkmanager
<dpm> +source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<dpm> +pots/libknetworkmanager
<debfx> yes, but how do I know which template is exported?
<debfx> in this case libknetworkmanager exists for both plasma-widget-networkmangement and networkmanagement
<dpm> debfx, both will be exported, as it seems we approved both instead of renaming the source package (probably as a mistake). In that case, I'll just disable the plasma-widget-... one
<dpm> debfx, done. There should now only be templates for the networkmanagement source package
<dpm> does anyone know the debconf-kde developers? They include translations in a non-standard way (neither for Ubuntu nor for KDE), so we cannot import them: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/debconf-kde/+imports the po files should be named po/ll.po instead of po/ll/libdebconf-kde.po
<debfx> dpm: that seems to be a packaging issue
<Quintasan> Good morning.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: is Gwenview fixed?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What are we doing with mobipocket? I agree that the name is very generic, can we do something about that?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: same with svgpart
<debfx> good morning
<Quintasan> Hello debfx
<debfx> Quintasan: you are a bit late. all kde 4.7 packages are in the archive
<Quintasan> Good sine I got into 4.6.95 mode
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: fix the wiki then
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i'm at a intel event right now, will have a look when i get home
<Quintasan> Oh I see.
<Quintasan> I'll do it later then
<Quintasan> Have fun
<Quintasan> debfx: Could you tell me how does exactly ${sameVersionDep:kdelibs5-dev:libokularcore1} work?
<debfx> Quintasan: have you read man:/dh_sameversiondep?
<Quintasan> oh, so it has a manpage :/
<debfx> yes, one of the few things in pkg-kde-tools that is well documented ;)
 * Quintasan never undestood that magic completely and thinks it's time to chage that
<shadeslayer> btw has anyone here ever booted kubuntu on a macbook pro? plz2leave me a ping
 * bambee blames pbuilder
<Quintasan> bambee: What's wrong?
<bambee> Quintasan: it has crashed and it has broken my basetgz tarball and my packages rules (debian.tar.gz)
<bambee> I cannot rebuild a new basetgz since pbuilder --create is broken too
<bambee> :D
<Quintasan> How did you break pbuilder --create? :O
<bambee> pbuilder is useful but sometimes it irritates me! (like today)
<bambee> :)
<Quintasan> bambee: You can always do it like Riddell
<bambee> ?
<Quintasan> debootstrap, chroot and dpkg-buildpackage :P
<debfx> dpm: I think I'll just import the debconf-kde upstream translations through kde-l10n-XX. do you want me to drop those libdebconf-kde.po files or can we just leave them unimported?
 * Quintasan needs to try cowdancer some times
<Riddell> chroots are much under rated, pbuilder is way overrated, it shouldn't be use for anything other than a final test
<Quintasan> or whatever was this thing called that used lvm
<Quintasan> sbuild was it?
<Quintasan> Riddell: How much space does one pbuilder take?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Riddell> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 81M 2011-06-02 10:17 /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz
<dpm> debfx, yeah, that sounds good. We can leave them unimported.
<debfx> apachelogger: why do we have desktop_* stuff in desktop-template-list from pkg-kde-tools? the upstream .desktop files already contain the translations, right?
<bambee> Quintasan: I can also take an old base.tgz and upgrade it by hand :D
<bambee> (using --login and --save-after-login)
<bambee> but it's boring :\
 * Quintasan forgot to setup and LVM
<Quintasan> meh
<Quintasan> sbuild + LVM is not worth the effort
<Quintasan> yofel: okular 4.6.95 done and uploaded to 
<Quintasan> PPA
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> is the daily somewhat stable ?
<_StefanS_> kde wise
<_StefanS_> judging from kubuntu ninjas in the topic, only kdepim is missing -- which i dont intend to use anyway
<bambee> Riddell: Hi!  are you the only person in charge of Planet KDE ? I probably can also CC the sysadmins team... (the field "Assign To" contains only your email on the bugzilla)
<Riddell> bambee: me and sysadmins, what's up?
<Quintasan> _StefanS_: Daily what?
<Quintasan> _StefanS_: 4.7 RC1 landed in oneiric
<bambee> ohh ok
<Quintasan> _StefanS_: oneiric is not considered stable for daily use
<_StefanS_> Quintasan: I know its not stable, but a week ago kde was broken, hence my question
<debfx> didrocks: I think it's best to just disable the qmldesigner plugin on ARM
<Quintasan> _StefanS_: AFAIK all KDE 4.7 packages have landed in oneiric and it should work now
<_StefanS_> Quintasan: ah sweet, I usually pick up each new relase after alpha2, and that has almost always been quite stable to me
<_StefanS_> Quintasan: thanks for the info :)
<didrocks> debfx: hum, can work as well. I see little reason to use qtcreator on arm TBH :)
<_StefanS_> Quintasan: is there a better method rather than dist-upgrade ?
<_StefanS_> Quintasan: update-manager -d or something
<Quintasan> no idea, I do :%s/natty/oneiric on my sources.list and upgrade ^_^
<_StefanS_> Quintasan: alright then :D
<_StefanS_> have a nice day ,and keep up the good work - Riddell all others ;)
<debfx> didrocks: yeah, I've opened a upstream bug report anyway. it would be good to have a build system check that disables the plugin when it's not supported
<didrocks> debfx: let me try this, and add qmlpuppet then
<cdbs> The KDE 4.7 RC1 transition is over? Is the kdesudo issue known?
<debfx> cdbs: yes, I'm not sure what the kdesudo issue is
<cdbs> debfx: When I run kdesudo, I get a weird error, http://paste.kde.org/99409/
<cdbs> Alright, I'll report that as a bug
<apachelogger> debfx: the upstream desktop_ files are collections of all desktop file strings in a module
<apachelogger> so you have desktop_baseapps or something like that
<apachelogger> so I reckon it is simpler to just fetch translations from upstream and provide them for launchpad rather than anything else
<apachelogger> or something or nothing
 * apachelogger just now got up
<shadeslayer> \o
<debfx> apachelogger: so we just throw away the translations from desktop files?
<apachelogger> debfx: yes, that is how the masters of ubuntu l10n envisioned it to work
<debfx> ok, so we don't have any desktop file upstream translations for non-KDE SC packages where we don't set KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT
<apachelogger> I think(tm)
<apachelogger> in main at least
<apachelogger> universe isn't stipped
<cdbs> Seems like kdesudo doesn't work when KDE is started through lightm
<cdbs> *lightdm
<yofel> o/
<davmor2> cdbs: I think there is a similar issue for gnome too
<cdbs> davmor2: probably yes
<cdbs> it works only with kdm
<cdbs> that's all
<debfx> so we need to move that source package -> desktop file template mapping inside pkg-kde-tools
<debfx> who is going to implement that?
 * debfx looks at apachelogger
<yofel> shadeslayer: something's still not right with kate, with katepart at least kile works again, but kdevelop still errors out unless you install 'kate'
<apachelogger> debfx: more likely kde-l10n-common IMHO
<apachelogger> kde-l10n-common fetches the templates as per mapping, which can go wrong if pkg-kde-tools on the excution rootsys is not the most recent one
<apachelogger> so, since I do not remember the details I thought that moving it to the l10n branch instead made more sense
<ScottK> cdbs: Don't run muon with kdesudo.  It uses policykit.
<debfx> apachelogger: kde-l10n isn't involved in building packages though, we need the information when writing the template name into the desktop files
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> debfx: perhaps l10n should branch pkg-kde-tools then
<apachelogger> and take the list of templates to fetch from bzr rather than the installed package
<ScottK> Looks like kubuntu-desktop is installable and purely 4.6.90.
<ScottK> (I had to rebuild ktorrent last night)
<ScottK> We don't build libqtwebkit4-declarative anymore, but plasma-mobile depends on it.  What's the plan for that?
<debfx> ScottK: s/libqtwebkit4-declarative/libqtwebkit-qmlwebkitplugin/
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<ScottK> Do you want to fix it or should I?
<shadeslayer> yofel: herp derp
<shadeslayer> will look
<shadeslayer> i couldn't boot the oneiric daily anyways
<debfx> ScottK: I'd appreciate if you could fix it
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Just fixed kdegraphics package names so it should be installable again.
<ScottK> plasma-mobile fixed.
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks again for the fix.
<ScottK> Now that kubuntu-desktop is installable with 4.7, it's time to look at CD size.  I'm open to suggestions.
<yofel> 724M ouch (and 745 or powerpc)
<ScottK> Yup
<debfx> ScottK: is python 2.6 going to be removed this cycle?
<ScottK> Not sure yet.
<yofel> do we have something that tracks what got added/dropped between the iso builds?
<ScottK> We should get it off the CD though.
<ScottK> I'm currently looking at that.
<yofel> true, we have 3 python versions on the disk
<debfx> yofel: I have a natty->oneiric diff: https://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-oneiric-cd-amd64-diff.htm
<ScottK> debfx: It gets pulled in by python-kde4 depends libpython2.6 (>= 2.6), libpython2.7 (>= 2.7)
<yofel> debfx: ah, nice
<debfx> ScottK: can we just drop the python 2.6 modules?
<debfx> we didn't have those in natty
<debfx> the non-default themes need to be moved from kde-workspace-data and kdm into another package
<ScottK> It's a packaging bug in pykde4.
<yofel> it depends on python-all-dev which pulls in python-2.6-dev
<ScottK> It should be libpython2.6 (>= 2.6) | libpython2.7 (>= 2.7) or something like that.
<ScottK> It build-depens on -all-dev, not depends
<yofel> er, right
<ScottK> Building for all versions is correct.
<ScottK> Depending on both libpython versions is not.
<debfx> ScottK: I think the python debhelper needs to be improved to handle that
<ScottK> Probably.
<yofel> right, that's probably added by python:Depends
<debfx> yofel: no, they link against libpython
<yofel> ah
<yofel> ok
<ScottK> debfx: pykde4-4.6.80/debian//patches/01_python_modules_dont_link_against_libpython.diff
<ScottK> That's in Debian.
<ScottK> I think that's the solution.
<debfx> it doesn't work though
<ScottK> No?
<debfx> python-kde4 in Debian depends on both libpython
<ScottK> Lovely.
<debfx> even if we drop the python2.6 dependency we waste some space by having two versions of the bindings
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Oh, true.
<ScottK> That's unavoidable until python2.6 is no longer supported.
<debfx> we didn't have python2.6 bindings in natty so it wouldn't be a regression to just drop them again
<ScottK> True, but it was a bug.
<ScottK> I'd say let's get python2.6 itself off the CD and then see where we are.
<debfx> with positive side effects :)
<ScottK> Looks like dropping the libpython dependency could be done in debian/rules, but would take more thinking than I've got time for at the moment.
<shadeslayer> yofel: looks like they're still undecided on kate
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have a moment, could you please do Bug #814148?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 814148 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Please remove kdebase-workspace source only" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814148
<ScottK> kubuntu-full is installable again.
<Riddell> let me see if I can remember how
<Riddell> done
<ScottK> Thanks.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/ (changelog control) Merge branch lp:~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4
<ScottK> yofel: What did that fix?
<yofel> nothing, he had a merge for 4.6.95 pending
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Need to convince it not to link to libpython.
 * yofel has no clue how to do that
 * ScottK has some clues, but hopes Debian will fix it.
<shadeslayer> Has anyone upgraded from natty to oneirc recently?
<shadeslayer> is anything broken>
<yofel> upgraded no, but I'm running O here, works fine
<bambee> shadeslayer: if you've keyboard and mouse broken on X, look at the #ubuntu+1 topic , there is a bug for that
<bambee> but it should be fixed now
<yofel> at least if you're using ninjas. Haven't tried plain O in a while
<bambee> except this bug, everything rocks and works fine here :)
<yofel> bambee: that's long fixed
<shadeslayer> actually i'm thinking of upgrading
<shadeslayer> i had fun installing kubuntu on my new macbook pro
<shadeslayer> it seems that the CD falls back to a usb live system if it fails to boot
<shadeslayer> ah wth, i'll upgrade
<bambee> shadeslayer: you're not booting with a iusb-key .... :P
<shadeslayer> with a what
<bambee> a iusb key, it's just a usb key with the apple logo :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<bambee> </troll>
<bambee> :D
<shadeslayer> i wrapped my naked usb key in a iCloth, that makes it a iUsb key
<shadeslayer> bambee: the best thing is, i've tethered my phone to my laptop so that i can connect to the wifi network xD
<bambee> xD
 * yofel would've preferred not learning what that wifi workaround was...
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<shadeslayer> ndiswrapper makes everything crap out
<shadeslayer> so that was my only other choice
<bambee> to connect my ac100 on my home network, I need to plug my phone to my smartbook too, because the internal wifi card does not work well :(
<shadeslayer> yeah, one of the reasons i'm upgrading
<shadeslayer> new kernel brings in new hope ;)
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<jussi> !hope
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hope
<jussi> bah, no hope factoid? I think that needs fixing..
<ScottK> No hope sounds about right.
<jussi> hehe
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<sheytan> apachelogger pong
<apachelogger> sheytan: do you have time to mock up more interaction scenarios for a video player?
<apachelogger> like how to open a file? is there file browsing at all or a collection? ...
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/GAr0H.png
<apachelogger> I reckon that is the fullscreen mode?
<apachelogger> what should the non-fullscreen version look like?
<sheytan> apachelogger i have some ideas, but can't mock them up today 
<sheytan> mayne tomorrow :)
<apachelogger> good enough for me :)
 * yofel wonders if dirk forgot to tag 4.7.0 or if they'll postpone the release.
<yofel> oh, and we still have kdevelop packages that need to be tested
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.6.95 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<yofel> 4.6.5 is long out..
<ScottK> Isn't 4.6.5 in the PPA?
<yofel> it is, but it's not on the packaging page anymore, so the topic was wrong
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Kubuntu packageset updated again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649464/
<ScottK> debfx: Can you review the set/exceptions and see if we need to do any manual tweaking?
<debfx> ScottK: svgpart is missing, gwenview probably doesn't recommend it yet
<ScottK> It's seeded in kdegraphics though.
<ScottK> errr part of kdegraphics which is seeded
<debfx> ah true, then I don't know why it's missing
<ScottK> Let me know if you find anything else and I'll send cjwatson a mail.
<ScottK> Quintasan: ^^^ you too.
<debfx> ScottK: pykde4
<apachelogger> sheytan: I can watch videos rather well with the player :D
<sheytan> apachelogger cool. It would be cool, to transfer it someday to kubuntu :)
<sheytan> as default
<apachelogger> more like KDE
<bambee> afiestas: your comment is so.... beautiful :D
<afiestas> bambee: comment?
<bambee> afiestas: on my blog
<afiestas> it is a good summary  of what I wanted to say xD
<ScottK> Link please?
<bambee> ScottK: http://blog.romainperier.org/?p=53
<bambee> mhh ovh is slow this evening :\
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bambee> btw , please applaud sheytan for his great work!  it has created a kubuntu wordpress theme :D
<bambee> afiestas: you're just frustrated about the subtitles feature in pgst :P
<bambee> or about my english...
<bambee> or both
<bambee> :D
<afiestas> actually it was intented to cheer you up
<afiestas> kinda "Go subtitles go!" xd
<bambee> I was kidding :)
 * apachelogger hugs bambee
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies for bambee
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to bambee.
<bambee> apachelogger: what did I do ? :)
<bambee> apachelogger: is it for my theme ? :p
<Quintasan> bambee: https://launchpad.net/~project-neon
<apachelogger> bambee: setCurrentSubtitle(QUrl)
<Quintasan> Please link to https://launchpad.net/~neon instead
<apachelogger> bambee: or perhaps QString
<bambee> Quintasan: ok
<bambee> apachelogger: did you test it?
<apachelogger> bambee: what, subtitles?
<bambee> yes
<Quintasan> bambee: Thanks, since the other link yields: Project Neon does not seem to be using Launchpad :D
<apachelogger> bambee: no, it doesnt work with my new player :P
<bambee> apachelogger: tsss :p
<bambee> by the way it's setCurrentSubtitle(SubtitleDescription &)  :D
<bambee> :P
<apachelogger> yeah, BUT
<apachelogger> doing files that is the uber suck
<apachelogger> totally java that is
<apachelogger> so we need a new interface that is easy to use, just throw a file path at it and it takes care of the rest
<bambee> apachelogger: what did you smoke ? you like java... using java you will be bald :'(
<apachelogger> oh right, java <3
<apachelogger> java \o/
<apachelogger> bambee: what I meant to say is "totally pyth0rn that is"
<bambee> lol
<bambee> apachelogger: joke of the day http://ftp.romainperier.org/screen1.png  :D
<Quintasan> That's a nice memleak there
<apachelogger> bambee: I think you and tdfischer are memleaking
<bambee> apachelogger:  tdfischer has the same problem?
<apachelogger> FWIW I am leaking textures, but nothing too serious :P
<bambee> lol
<apachelogger> bambee: no, I just suppose it must have to do with playbin2
<apachelogger> cause I am not getting that on master or qml
<bambee> mhhh
<bambee> well
<bambee> I will try to fix it tomorrow (after some kde 4.6.95 packaging)
<bambee> night
<maco> apachelogger: how do i get to oem config mode in the kubuntu cd?
<maco> or Riddell?
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/438221
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 438221 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "user setup page has warning symbols at start" [High,Incomplete]
<maco> im going to try to reproduce, but there seems to be a lack of reproduction steps
<maco> also, when i tried to boot the live cd, kwin crashed
<apachelogger> maco: suppose there is a ubiquity cmdline option? the preinstalled image goes you there in any case
<maco> preinstalled image?
<apachelogger> oh, we only ahve those for omap
 * maco retries booting the live cd, in hopes of getting more than a black screen and an X cursor
<apachelogger> I guess that also needs some testing with new KDE :S
<maco> apachelogger: are you running oneiric?
<apachelogger> nope
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-22
<ScottK> Just uploaded pykde so we don't pull in python2.6 anymore.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you could also do Bug #814411 as well, I'd appreciate it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 814411 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "Please remove kdebase source only" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814411
<ScottK> OK.  Took the extra language packs out of kubuntu-full, so it shouldn't take forever to install.
<Tm_T> http://shirtoid.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/tardis-stargate-paradox.jpg
<Quintasan> Good morning.
<jussi> hrm, do we have a nice youtube browser/player? I mean an equivalent to the android youtube player that doesnt use flash.
<jussi> good morning Quintasan
<Quintasan> Minitube?
<jussi> Quintasan: exactly what I was after, thanks
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/99991 <- lines 1,2 and 5, why they are not in any install files nor in not-installed?
 * Quintasan fixes
 * Quintasan wonders what usr/lib/libacomment.a is
<Quintasan> jussi: Any idea what *.a file might be?
<Quintasan> oh wait, isn't that a static library?
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> omfg
<Quintasan> Quasseldroid ftw
<valorie> where did you find that, Quintasan?
<valorie> in the app store?
<jussi> Quintasan: heh, just looked here. and yes, .a is a static lib
<debfx> ScottK: I've already filed a removal request for all kde 4.6 source packages we no longer have
<Quintasan> valorie: Nope, Quassel's homepage
<Quintasan> valorie: Latest post has the links and it works now without any damn proxy :D
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  Are there any left that still need to be processed?
<debfx> ScottK: not sure which have already been removed, it's bug #809611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 809611 in Ubuntu "Please remove KDE 4.6 packages from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809611
<ScottK> That would explain why I didn't find it, I looked for bugs against the packages.
 * ScottK checks.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you could take care of the other packages listed in Bug #809611 then we'd be done.  (thanks debfx)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 809611 in Ubuntu "Please remove KDE 4.6 packages from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809611
<Riddell> farewell kdebase-runtime kdebindings kdeedu kdegraphics konq-plugins nepomukcontroller, we knew thee well
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> All except nepomucontroller, yee, we barely knew thee.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any thoughts on how to fix this armel FTBFS: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74933606/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.clementine_0.7.1-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> If there's a general approach a neophyte like me can take, I'm glad to do it and then test build it into existence.
<ScottK> Even better, amarok doesn't build on i386 anymore: http://paste.debian.net/123768/
<ScottK> Suggestions?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: are you sure 1 and 5 are not false positives? and i didn't install the static library because iirc we don't ship static libs
<yofel> o/
<yofel> we don't usually, but libkdeedu for example ships one since something needs it
<yofel> NOTE: we still have kdevelop packages in ninjas that need testing
<ScottK> You have to empty dependency_libs in the .la if you ship it.
<yofel> as for kdeedu there was no .la IIRC
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> ScottK: build without opengl
<apachelogger> /usr/include/GL/gl.h:168:17: error: conflicting declaration 'typedef double GLdouble'
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  How about amarok?
<apachelogger> /usr/include/GL/glext.h:5046:19: error: conflicting declaration 'typedef ptrdiff_t GLintptr'
<apachelogger> /usr/include/GLES2/gl2.h:38:26: error: 'GLintptr' has a previous declaration as 'typedef khronos_intptr_t GLintptr'
<apachelogger> it is including gl and glext and gles2
<apachelogger> and the combination of those three is absolutely incompatible really
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> ScottK: regarding amarok I'd guess that it is not compatible with libplasma from 4.7
<ScottK> apachelogger: Who do we know who's keeping track of such things in amarok these days?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> ScottK: join #amarok.dev and use shoutcase to inform them of the fail
<ScottK> Would pinging markey here work?
<apachelogger> markey is very busy these days
<apachelogger> but Nightrose might be able to do something
<apachelogger> seeing as she is release manager
<ScottK> Nightrose: http://paste.debian.net/123768/ is our problem.
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 735166 made me go WTF ealier btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735166 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Hide KDE System Settings in Ubuntu" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735166
<Nightrose> ScottK: sorry - i have 0 time for this today - can you email amarok-devel@kde.org please?
<apachelogger> I am not even sure why, might just be the audacity of suggesting kde systemsettings to be renamed so that they can have their silly ubuntu stuff
<ScottK> apachelogger: Fixed.
<ScottK> Nightrose: Sure.
<Nightrose> ScottK: thx
<apachelogger> ah epically nice
<apachelogger> ScottK++
<ScottK> Sigh.  Where's taco boy when you need him ....
<yofel> he does triage bugs, so send him a mail, he'll read it (I think)
<yofel> 4.7.0 got tagged btw. I'll clean the wiki
<ScottK> OK.  Mailed.  Thanks.
<bambee_> Quintasan: ping
<bambee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650064/ :)
<bambee_> just add a breaks/replace kate (<< 4:4.6.90) for kate-data
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just for added reinforcement I brought up 735166 at the release team meeting and said it was a Gnome problem and we wouldn't diverge from upstream.
<apachelogger> swell
<ScottK> No one objected, so I take that as the official release team position now.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: 4.7.0 tars up the dirk sez
<yofel> apachelogger: [17:41:01] <yofel> 4.7.0 got tagged btw. I'll clean the wiki
<apachelogger> yofel: tagging != availability of tars :P
<yofel> ah, that's what I meant actually ^^
<yofel> bambee: I believe kate in the ppa was outdated, I didn't get any conflicts here
<bambee> weird :\
 * bambee resyncs apt and try again
<yofel> btw. we still need testers for kdevelop
<ScottK> kstars is now showing up in NBS.  Is that a split tarball we forgot about?
<yofel> that was from kdeedu, and blocked by libindi
<ScottK> What's the hold up on libindi?
<yofel> aks shadeslayer
<yofel> *ask
<ScottK> We have one package in the archive, kita2, that needs libkde4-ruby.  apachelogger: Since you're such a ruby fanboi can you find someone to package up libkde4-ruby and whatever else it needs?
<bambee> yofel: I don't use kdevelop :p
<bambee> emacs ftw!
 * bambee hides
<ScottK> We also have omaque that needs libkde4-ruby1.8, libokular-ruby1.8
<yofel> that's korundum from bindings. It's in the PPA
<ScottK> OK.  Now that the kdebindings source is removed, we'll need to get that uploaded so they aren't NBS.
<yofel> the packaging page is becoming a PITA to clean :S
 * ScottK suggests making a copy of the cleaned matrix and keeping it somewhere, then it's just copy/paste/done
<yofel> agreed
<shadeslayer> ScottK: waiting on upstream to fix indi drivers
<shadeslayer> i did manage to build libindi and one driver
<shadeslayer> everything else is FTBFS on oneiric, have sent logs to upstream dev
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is libindi and one driver enough to get it in the archive so we can update kstars?
<shadeslayer> well, kinda, libindi itself should be enough, but you need the drivers to do any actual work
<ScottK> Right, so if you could go ahead with the update, then kstars wouldn't have to be blocked.
<ScottK> Do keep on the upstream about the rest though.
<shadeslayer> in that case, please review the 2 indi packages in the ninjas ppa
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.7.0 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<yofel> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<yofel> get to work ;)
 * yofel takes kdelibs
<markey> ScottK: you pinged me? I'm at home now
<ScottK> markey: I mailed amarok-devel instead.
<ScottK> markey: but I didn't solve the problem yet.
<ScottK> markey: Trying to build amarok 2.4.1 with KDE 4.7 and it fails.
<ScottK> markey: http://paste.debian.net/123768/ is the error.
<ScottK> Suggestions?
 * markey looks
<markey> ah, the ScriptEngine
<markey> constant sorrow
<ScottK> The one suggestion I got from my mail was fiddling the version check in src/context/scriptengine/javascript/bind_dataengine.h
<markey> ScottK: thanks for emailing amarok-devel ML, we will look at it
<ScottK> I tried each way I can think of for that with no luck.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 366 * debian/ (changelog libkio5.symbols) New upstrem release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control rules) bump to 4.7.0 and resync with archive
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/07/22/gsoc-phonon-qml-iteration2-meego/
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog smoke-dev-tools.install) New upstrem release
<yofel> ScottK: do we need symbol files for the bindings? (please say no...)
<ScottK> No.
<yofel> good
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/changelog New upstrem release
<apachelogger> rbelem, ScottK: so, what do we do about plasma mobile/active builds? we'll need special branches of kdelibs and runtime atleast 
<apachelogger> package the snapshots separately?
<apachelogger> I guess for libs we could patch it in though ... AFAIK the changes are only limited to the experimental libraries
<ScottK> If it's just experimental, patching might make sense.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 134 * debian/ (changelog libakonadi-kde4.symbols) New upstrem release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 135 * debian/control fix build-dep on kde-sc-dev-latest
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 82 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstrem release
<ScottK> The changes I made yesterday shaved 5MB off the CD.
<ScottK> Need moar
<muntiKubu> what's that news in kubuntu.org about 4.7 RC1 available for oneiric? Is this  a typo since RC2 has been out for sometime?
<muntiKubu> and RC1 has been for quite a while?
<yofel> there were things missing from rc1 and there simply was no announcement yet. We don't have any rc2 packages
<ScottK> muntiKubu: Upstream KDE made major changes to how they distribute KDE in 4.7.  It took a lot of work to adapt to it, so we've skipped RC2.
<muntiKubu> ah..I know 4.6.90 has been in the repo for sometime and the announcement kinda took me like "did they mean 4.6.95"
<muntiKubu> ScottK: thanks for all your hard work. 
<ScottK> Parts of it have been.
<ScottK> We only got all of it the archive in the last day or so.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 183 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstrem release
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think patching is ok
<apachelogger> patchy peachy poochie
<rbelem> apachelogger, should we get all patches from those branches?
 * apachelogger gets the booze so he'll be properly wasted for his bday
<apachelogger> rbelem: all patches?
<rbelem> apachelogger, i mean all the patches that are not in the master :-D
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 529 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstrem release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 72 * debian/ (changelog control) new upstrem release
<bambee> mhh Ben Cooksley was a bit nervous when he wrote in email to kde-core and gnome ML... (however, I understand his position)
<bambee> s/in/a/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "mhh Ben Cooksley was a bit nervous when he wrote a email to kde-core and gnome ML... (however, I understand his position)"
<ScottK> bambee: Did you see about the bug we got on the topic.
<ScottK> (backscroll)
<bambee> yes I did (your reply)
<bambee> that's seriously a stupid situation, I mean "systemsettings" exists in kde since... what? kde 2.x ?
<bambee> (or it was kconfig...
<bambee> )
<bambee> I don't remember...
<apachelogger> rbelem: yes, well, if they are in fact limited to the experimental stuff
<apachelogger> I'd rather not risk breakage due to patching
<apachelogger> which entirely reminded me of the qa blog I should be finishing
<apachelogger> sheytan: any mockups?
<apachelogger> sheytan: general question... should the controls fade out or move down on hiding?
<apachelogger> I think fade looks better, form what I tried
<bambee> ScottK: is there another post on gnome ML about that ? (except this one)
<ScottK> That's all I know of.
<ScottK> I don't follow Gnome ML at all.
<ScottK> Apparently the tone of the mail was too harsh for the delicate ears of Gnome developers, so I'm not sure even this one made it to their lists.
<ScottK> Maybe someone who knows someone that blogs on planet Gnome ought to get them to blog on this so that they will know.
<apachelogger> either they are crying or they are bitching in private now
<ScottK> apachelogger: What do you think about the idea of making gtk2-engines-oxygen NOT depend on gtk2.  It will only ever get used if some other package that needs gtk2 gets installed and that gets gtk2 off the CD?
<ScottK> Since there's no Taco man around to object, I think I will.
<yofel> sounds reasonable
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ScottK> Actually it looks like it is meant to do this already: dh_makeshlibs -X/usr/lib/gtk-2.0
<apachelogger> ScottK: please do, I was thinking about that earlier when debfx and I were looking into cd size and wanted to wait for the taco, but since he is not so much available just go ahead :)
<ScottK> I got X changed to gtk3 should be off the CD tomorrow.
<apachelogger> ScottK: also IIRC the appmenu gtj stuff has some gtk/pango/whatever deps that should be evaluted
<ScottK> Might be.
<ScottK> to/so
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 169 * debian/ (changelog control kmail.install) New upstrem release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ScottK> I think I got gtk2-engines-oxygen figured out.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control libmarblewidget12.symbols) New upstream release
<yofel> NOTE: I still need someone to test kdevelop from ninjas for natty.
<yofel> and someone could upload the oneiric packages.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<apachelogger> whisky <3
<ScottK> This reminds me I need to go to the store.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (not-installed changelog control) New upstream release and add manpage to not-installed
<birthdaylogger> yofel: move kdev to staging and drop a mail about it
<yofel> good idea
 * yofel wants to hit the okteta maintainer for moving his headers around all the time in the meanwhile
<birthdaylogger> yofel: drop a mail about that too then
<yofel> nah, he moved them for rc1, and it seems he moved them back for final again
<yofel> should hopefully make kdevlop build with 4.7 again without a patch actually
 * yofel needs to write kcleanppa -.-
<birthdaylogger> I like how you need to write stuffz yourself cause lp is so limited :S
<yofel> yeah, is a 'select all' checkbox really too much to ask? :/
<birthdaylogger> pparentlya
<yofel> ^^
<bambee> birthdaylogger: it's your birthday?
<birthdaylogger> me passport sez so at least
 * yofel hugs birthdaylogger
<yofel> Happy Brithday :D
<birthdaylogger> thx :)
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 140 * debian/ (changelog control okteta-dev.install) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-23
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 125 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) New upstream release, drop kubuntu_libav0_7.diff - applied upstream
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 128 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 126 * debian/changelog fix changelog
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (4 files) Merge branch lp:~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/okular, fix symbols file since those symbols aren't arch-specific
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) Add breaks for kate-dev and okular-dev and bump breaks on akonadi to 1.6.0
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 39 * debian/ (8 files) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110723020948-2e3te80ljg7qjz49 * debian/changelog Fix changelog
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Kind of hard to tell what package that's a commit for.  Welcome back, BTW.
<JontheEchidna> huh, wonder what's different about kdetoys that it doesn't print the name nicely
<yofel> a) I'm using a custom commit hook, b) your local branch is probably called 'ubuntu' and it's not bound to the lp one
<yofel> if it's bound it should at least print 'kdetoys', not 'ubuntu'
<yofel> or just rename your local one
<JontheEchidna> I named the folder ubuntu manually, since that's what I'm used to
<yofel> then branch.nick will be 'ubuntu' unless it's bound to LP
<JontheEchidna> how do I do that?
<yofel> bzr checkout will create bound branches, for exising ones you can use bzr bind lp:...
<yofel> then bzr commit will behave like svn commit, i.e. commit directly to LP
<JontheEchidna> ah, cool
<CIA-52> [kdetoys] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110723022355-gteqmfw6etopupj2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<JontheEchidna> better
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 116 * debian/ (changelog control not-installed) New upstream release, fix syntax in not-installed
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/control fix maintainer
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/changelog New upstream release
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<CIA-52> [kdeutils] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110723031650-eijmu5hlu9drsfql * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bambee> morning
<bambee> I have still the same issue with kate http://paste.ubuntu.com/650496/
<bambee> (even with the lastest version)
<birthdaylogger> kubotu: order beer
 * kubotu gives birthdaylogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<birthdaylogger> oh gawd
<birthdaylogger> ScottK: the systemsettings thread turned into a TLDR thread over night
<afiestas> months ago, somebody from kubuntu told me to talk with somebody at ubuntu-x about XRandR
<afiestas> with whom should I talk? :p
<afiestas> RAOF?
<birthdaylogger> if only I could remember
<birthdaylogger> afiestas: ScottK told you though, so he will know
<afiestas> birthdaylogger: one year older? or it is just one more of your mind tricks?
<afiestas> xD
<birthdaylogger> yeah, 19 now
<birthdaylogger> I am getting old
<afiestas> 19 only? oh the suits makes you older 
<afiestas> don't wear suits anymore man or you will look like 23 at least
<birthdaylogger> that is what I am going for :P
<afiestas> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_hlZzgPJTEUM/Sxg6uTz66PI/AAAAAAAAAlk/mfzBfe1rGqc/image%5B13%5D.png for 4.8
<afiestas> well, but better :p
<birthdaylogger> groovy
<birthdaylogger> better is always better :D
<CIA-52> [blinken] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723114406-cfpoxh8x9m7pse33 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bambee> kubotu: order birthday package for birthdaylogger
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to birthdaylogger and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday birthdaylogger, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday birthdaylogger :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<bambee> :D
<birthdaylogger> \o/
<birthdaylogger> oh good
<birthdaylogger> pbuilder is screwing me over
<birthdaylogger> WTF
<birthdaylogger> yofel: did you clean the package tree manually?
<birthdaylogger> jesus
<birthdaylogger> yofel: when you make dbg packages for otherwise single packages, at least use a wildcard in the install file -.-
<CIA-52> [kanagram] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723121942-j7wy2n074xfuhy6r * debian/ (changelog control kanagram.install) * New upstream release * Use wildcard in install file so we do not need to worry about not-installed
<CIA-52> [kbruch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723122434-x897qab83uo701q3 * debian/ (changelog control kbruch.install) * New upstream release * Use wildcard in install file so we do not need to worry about not-installed
<CIA-52> [kcolorchooser] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723122716-7sli5gm6okq52m2v * debian/ (changelog control kcolorchooser.install) * New upstream release * Use wildcard in install file so we do not need to worry about not-installed
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723123111-7hf43qtj3388ct07 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [kdegraphics-thumbnailers] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723124155-7df3biabiev8zt7a * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> morning
<yofel> birthdaylogger: er, ok, agreed. I simply copied the files over from the old packages :/
<CIA-52> [kgamma] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723124345-5ntxxhhunz60aupx * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> birthdaylogger: and did you push kanagram to LP?
<birthdaylogger> yofel: yes
<yofel> Tree is up to date at revision 6 of branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram
<yofel> no wildcard here
<birthdaylogger> I wonder if kgetsource should bind by default
<birthdaylogger> also we need more scripting
<yofel> I just checkout, which binds by default
<birthdaylogger> those macro packages could be downloaded, changelog'd, control version bump'd and testbuilt all in one go
<birthdaylogger> also prepare a source package
<birthdaylogger> if the build log is ok you just need to dput it
<birthdaylogger> yofel: kanagram is pushed
<yofel> k
<birthdaylogger> yofel: how do you update a checkout?
<CIA-52> [kgeography] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723125327-t9pacn53985sxdwy * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [khangman] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723125603-iv60s4tknjgf8xo3 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [kig] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723125927-xjj2qlouivn8klzn * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> birthdaylogger: 'bzr up' ?
<yofel> think svn :P
<afiestas> birthdaylogger: ping
<afiestas> birthdaylogger: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sdk/releaseme/repository/revisions/master/entry/lib/vcs-git.rb 
<afiestas> gitorious? wtf... 
<yofel> last changed on "Tue Jul 13 14:15:50 2010" - gitorious sounds right for that date
<birthdaylogger> afiestas: well, just define a customsrc :P
<birthdaylogger> see amarokrc
<birthdaylogger> that version of releaseme is only in maintenance mode
<afiestas> where cn I find the good one?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin] Philip Muškovac * 128 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> Quintasan_: do you have your qyoto packaging somewhere? or did you junk that?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeaccessibility] Philip Muškovac * 112 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) Add breaks against libsmokekde-dev
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/korundum] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (ruby-kate.install changelog control) * New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksnapshot] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release * Fix Vcs links to point to the right branch
<ScottK> afiestas: Yes.  Talk to RAOF.
<ScottK> birthdaylogger: Yes.  It's long and painful.  We still don't have consensus, so we aren't changing yet.
<JontheEchidna> birthdaylogger: happy b-day
<birthdaylogger> JontheEchidna: cheers :)
<JontheEchidna> would be nice to have KDE tarballs in .xz
<CIA-52> [kiten] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723174922-fsjamlm791tnazzn * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<birthdaylogger> JontheEchidna: how so?
<birthdaylogger> lp doesnt support it anyway
<JontheEchidna> oh :/
<yofel> birthdaylogger: it does
<birthdaylogger> are you sure?
<yofel> since like a month or 2 ago
<birthdaylogger> ah, groovy
<JontheEchidna> dunno why ubuntu would have backported .xz support to 10.04 otherwise
<yofel> birthdaylogger: we use xz in neon ;)
<birthdaylogger> JontheEchidna: drop a mail to kde-release then
<birthdaylogger> yofel: did you drop a mail about proper licensing?
<birthdaylogger> to kde-core-devel
<yofel> nope
<birthdaylogger> you should ver much :P
<birthdaylogger> who is going to blog about 4.7.0 and the advantages of macro tarballs?
<yofel> and we both know that a) you know more about proper licensing than I do b) people actually listen to you ;)
<birthdaylogger> yofel: yes but I am not the spiritual leader of the ninjas :P
<birthdaylogger> also you just need to drop like "mates, here is like the rule of thumb for proper licensing: including flipping license copies"
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723175256-w3zx9rd6w20za34d * bin/kgetsource make kgetsource checkout rather than branch as to avoid stuff not being pushed
<yofel> btw, looking at cia-clients. can you guys set 'cia_send_revno=1' /somewhere/? as thos commit hashes that cia prints are nonsense
<yofel> birthdaylogger: true too... will do so later
 * birthdaylogger demands bug filing against cia-clients
<birthdaylogger> cp: cannot stat `data/edict_kanjidic_licence.html': No such file or directory
<birthdaylogger> dh_installdocs: cp -a data/edict_kanjidic_licence.html debian/kiten/usr/share/doc/kiten returned exit code 1
<birthdaylogger> make[1]: *** [pre_install_dh_installdocs] Error 2
<birthdaylogger> kabooom
<yofel> was going to do that, but got stuck at trying to understand what that fu***** script does
 * birthdaylogger waves fist
<birthdaylogger> after I created a new copyright file the kiten upstream decides to pull in the new shit that is CC
<birthdaylogger> godsohgiohgh';ere
<birthdaylogger> flipping shite
<yofel>     use_revno = config.get_user_option('cia_send_revno')
<yofel>     if use_revno is not None and use_revno.lower()[:1] in ('t', '1'):
<yofel>         revspec = revno
<yofel>     else:
<yofel>         revspec = revid
<birthdaylogger> yofel: what should I use for long version with CC-BY-SA?
<yofel> good question... I can't find that installed anywhere. Copy the whole one?
<birthdaylogger> that'd be epic
<yofel> Otherwise, this field should either include the full text of the license(s) or include a pointer to the license file under /usr/share/common-licenses. This field should include all text needed in order to fulfill both Debian Policy’s requirement for including a copy of the software’s distribution license (§12.5), and any license requirements to include warranty disclaimers or other notices with the binary package.
<yofel> from dep-5
<CIA-52> [kdewebdev] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110723180457-5plsysluht05x4h4 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<birthdaylogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650755/
<birthdaylogger> epic shite
<birthdaylogger> someone who is bored should ake that readable eventually
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 152 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release - Drop kubuntu_05_make_old_symbols_reappear_and_fix_building.diff, applied on upstream - Bump kde-sc-dev-lastest to 4:4.7.0
<CIA-52> [kiten] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110723182319-uuoea2uneezivblb * debian/ (kiten.docs changelog copyright) Update dict licensing (now CC-BY-SA-3.0)
<birthdaylogger> Quintasan_: no 4.7 packaging for you? :(
<birthdaylogger> shadeslayer: ping
<birthdaylogger> yofel: plz apply for kubutnu dev
<birthdaylogger> or kubuntu if you like
<yofel> kubutnu sounds nice acutally ^^
<yofel> birthdaylogger: need more uploaders?
<yofel> I'll finish the wiki then
<birthdaylogger> well, debfx is crazy for uploads anyway :P
<yofel> didn't he say he doesn't want to upload anymore? ^^
<birthdaylogger> yeah, well, I also do not want to code....
<yofel> ah, and here I was wondering why you're packaging ^^
<birthdaylogger> I also do not want to package
 * birthdaylogger would be perfectly happy with getting wasted and mind dump all the time
<yofel> hm.... what do I like least in kubuntu...
<birthdaylogger> drunken grumpy upstream developers
<yofel> that's not kubuntu :P
<yofel> although today I'm more annoyed at gnome than kde
<birthdaylogger> are you sure
 * birthdaylogger perhaps should be more grumpy in here
<birthdaylogger> so
<birthdaylogger> why
<birthdaylogger> exactly
<birthdaylogger> do
<birthdaylogger> you
<birthdaylogger> not
<birthdaylogger> package
<birthdaylogger> the 
<birthdaylogger> supreme
<birthdaylogger> phonon
<birthdaylogger> qt
<birthdaylogger> designer
<birthdaylogger> plugin
<birthdaylogger> !!?!?!?!?!?%@!?!??!?!?!%?!:!
<birthdaylogger> opensuse does!
<yofel> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yofel> :P
<yofel> birthdaylogger: still too short? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PhilipMuskovac/KubuntuDevApplication
 * birthdaylogger demands nakkid pictures
<yofel> _*NO*_
<birthdaylogger> G
<birthdaylogger> yofel: if you showed me that page with me not knowing anything I'd say you lack vision :P
<birthdaylogger> not that this were a requirement for kubuntu-dev, just saying
<yofel> I *know* I'm not good at setting up wiki pages :/
<yofel> else I would probably blog more too
<birthdaylogger> that is what I figure
<birthdaylogger> yofel: you should get wasted and write down your thoughts on kubuntu and stuff
 * birthdaylogger is now writing about distro QA despite being in a drunken state of mind
<birthdaylogger> all thanks to Daskreech :P
 * Daskreech bows
<Daskreech> More mead sir?
<yofel> hmpf, I'll rewrite it in a few hours then
<Daskreech> \o/
 * Daskreech hugs yofel in a totally neon fashion
<birthdaylogger> yofel: well, it is good as it is, just saying ... if you want to impress me then you'd rather write an insanenly long para on why you think distro QA sucks and what we coudl do about it than a couple of bullet points of yay and nay
<yofel> lol
<birthdaylogger> (just an example that is)
 * yofel hugs Daskreech back :)
<Daskreech> "-)
<Daskreech> :-)
<yofel> well, IMO our problem with distro Q/A is: 1 bug triager (part-time), ~0.5 iso-testers, 6(?) active devs
<yofel> oh, and missing JR
 * birthdaylogger cries every night in bed :(
<nigelb> birthdaylogger: its your birthday?
<yofel> it is
<nigelb> I may get kicked for this, but its worth it.
<nigelb>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   __
<birthdaylogger> FWIW also it is saturday
<nigelb> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / /
<nigelb> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V / 
<nigelb> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| |  
<nigelb> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_|   
<birthdaylogger> epic :D
<nigelb> birthdaylogger: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! You're probably spending your birthday parading around in a black suit :P
<birthdaylogger> nigelb: cheers mate
 * birthdaylogger hugs nigelb
 * nigelb hugs birthdaylogger 
 * birthdaylogger is actually wearing a gray suit today :P
<birthdaylogger> black T though
<nigelb> I was close!
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, happy birthday!!! :-D
<birthdaylogger> rbelem: thx :)
<Daskreech> With a purple belt
 * rbelem hugs strongly birthdaylogger 
 * birthdaylogger suffocates ^^
<rbelem> :-D
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> Quintasan_: ping ping ping
<yofel> birthdaylogger: a couple atoms more visions https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PhilipMuskovac/KubuntuDevApplication, though there' still more to be done
<shadeslayer> birthdaylogger: happy birthday :)
<shadeslayer> birthdaylogger: and pong
<birthdaylogger> shadeslayer: thx, go do packaging :P
<birthdaylogger> poor ol' yofel is going crazy from all the packages
<nigelb> Nightrose: heh, world's a small place. I realized that someone in Mozilla I know went to university with you (Fred Wenzel)
 * yofel thought birthdaylogger wanted him to write his -dev application in a crazy state ~.~
<shadeslayer> birthdaylogger: i be doing un-interesting things like reading plasma API
<Nightrose> nigelb: hah - the funny thing is i didn't know him until he went to mozilla
 * birthdaylogger kicks yofel for spoiling reasons to make people work
<birthdaylogger> shadeslayer: you can surely run a testbuild of kdeaccessibility while reading
<yofel> shadeslayer: go do packaging
<Nightrose> nigelb: so we've never actually met - just emailed
<nigelb> Nightrose: ah, still. :)
<Nightrose> yeah
<nigelb> Nightrose: second time this week people from different worlds intersect
<Nightrose> hehe
<yofel> Quintasan_: PING
<shadeslayer> sure, lets see
<nigelb> yofel: haven't you been pinging him every few minutes? :)
<Nightrose> speaking of which... - i need someone to help me with a website for an awesome book
<yofel> no, that's only my 3rd time
<Nightrose> pointers welcome
<yofel> for design ask sheytan
<nigelb> what kind of help? :)
<shadeslayer> i just need to figure out how to fix this : http://cl.ly/051T2j3h0U0T0D3w3G0u
<nigelb> I can help with anything dev
<Nightrose> nigelb: pm
<yofel> shadeslayer: how did you manager that?
<shadeslayer> no idea
<yofel> *manage
<shadeslayer> apparently i just need to scroll to the top of the list
<yofel> shadeslayer: just move the window back? they're not locked
<yofel> wait, it auto-removes itself from the window o.O
<shadeslayer> dude, i can't move it back, there was no proper handle to grab that window :P
<yofel> alt+move doesn't work?
<shadeslayer> no, i accidently clicked that button which autoremoves it
<shadeslayer> i've yet to figure out how to use this trackpad
<nigelb> shadeslayer: dude, you use apple now?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: new macbook pro etc
 * nigelb unfriends shadeslayer :P
<shadeslayer> still in the process of setting it up
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> i did manage to boot kubuntu but then i couldn't upgrade to lion, so now i have to do everything all over again after upgrading to lion
<shadeslayer> birthdaylogger: whats wrong with kdeaccessibility ?
<birthdaylogger> it aint packaged for 470
<shadeslayer> uh, sure does look like it is
<shadeslayer> || kdeaccessibility || yofel || ppa/bzr  ||
<birthdaylogger> perhaps my head is misleading then
<birthdaylogger> shadeslayer: find something that is not packaged then :P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> still ton of stuff to do
<shadeslayer> oh hmm .. have to import my gpg keys now
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, i need some help with the pandaboard
 * yofel notes birthdaylogger can leave some comments on his wiki whether it's finished or not
<yofel> do I need to schedule the meeting btw. or..?
<birthdaylogger> rbelem: ask ye question and I shall answer it with a song
<birthdaylogger> yofel: dude, I like wrot
<birthdaylogger> wrote
<birthdaylogger> ...
<birthdaylogger> This leads us to the all deciding question: "who in the name of Kent Beck can create quality patches in a distribution then?", and the answer: "the original upstream developer but not a packager or distribution tool developer".
<birthdaylogger> I need a cig now, I am all scared about that
 * yofel wonders it he stopped understanding the world or the world birthdaylogger
<birthdaylogger> yofel: your wiki was finished before too, but if you meant ot ask whether it now impresses me ... no :P
<shadeslayer> cnd: poke
<cnd> shadeslayer, hi
<birthdaylogger> yofel: also that quote will make all the more sense once my QA blog post goes live
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, :-D
<shadeslayer> cnd: hi! i was trying to use Quassel with the macbook pro's touchpad and for some weird reason in kubuntu the scrolling of the chat list on the left is inverted
<cnd> shadeslayer, can you check to see if "ginn" is running?
<cnd> ps aux | grep ginn
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, i'm not able to boot an image. it is always going to initramfs busybox
<shadeslayer> cnd: sorry, i had to uninstall kubuntu, will check once i install it again
<cnd> shadeslayer, ok
<birthdaylogger> rbelem: what image do you try to boot?
<birthdaylogger> also are yu sure your disk is in order? like I can imagine zcatting to a partition rather than the drive ^^
<birthdaylogger> which of course would not work
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, i tried headless, ubuntu-netbook, kubuntu-mobile
<shadeslayer> rbelem: was the error in initramfs "Could not find live system" or sth like that?
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, i mounted the images and copied the files
<birthdaylogger> rbelem: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.04/release/kubuntu-11.04-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img.gz
<birthdaylogger> oh
<birthdaylogger> rbelem: http://omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_flashing
<birthdaylogger> do that
<rbelem> /dev//mmcblk0p2 does not exists
<rbelem> dropping to shel
<rbelem> l
<birthdaylogger> ah yeah, you need a specific partition layout!
<shadeslayer> ^^
<birthdaylogger> something vfat as first partition with initramfs and uimage, then swap, then rootfs
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, first partition is the vfat and second ext3
<birthdaylogger> anyhow, just zcat the preinstalled to a sd and it shoudl work
<rbelem> like in the images
<rbelem> i will try one more time
<ScottK> yofel: For CC-BY-SA you need to put the full copy in debian/copyright.
<yofel> k, that's what he did
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> yofel: i managed to arrive at the same situation again
<shadeslayer> and alt+move doesn't work
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, it is always ending up in "ALERT!  /dev/mmcblk0p2 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!"
<rbelem> :'(
<KRF> birthdaylogger: happy birthday!
<birthdaylogger> KRF: thx
<KRF> my niece got one year old today, too :)
<birthdaylogger> rbelem: what does fdisk say about the sd?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmplot] Rohan Garg * 6 * debian/changelog Fix release to UNRELEASED
 * yofel stops wondering how to impress birthdaylogger and tries to package perlkde instead
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, first is vfat and second ext3 :-(
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, i' m downloading linaro images
<birthdaylogger> rbelem: you must be doing something wrong :P
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, no idea what is wrong
<rbelem> birthdaylogger, i manage to boot the verification image
<rbelem> to check if the board is ok
<shadeslayer> huh, kstars does not pickup libindi-dev
<shadeslayer> no surprise there
<ScottK> Please pull kde-workspace from bzr before uploading to the archive.  There's additional changes there.
<shadeslayer> question, is it appropriate to find a certain package by calling pkg-config via EXEC_PROGRAM in CMakeLists.txt?
<birthdaylogger> who be hanging out on the google plus?
<shadeslayer> i've never seen this 
<shadeslayer> birthdaylogger: i see you're hanging out with markeuy
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> markey ...
<markey> shadeslayer: I can invite you to G+
<shadeslayer> i'm already there
<markey> shadeslayer: so join us
<shadeslayer> but, i'm too sleepy to do anything
<markey> got a webcam and mike?
<markey> kk
<shadeslayer>  EXEC_PROGRAM(${PKGCONFIG_EXECUTABLE} ARGS --atleast-version=0.8.0 libindi RETURN_VALUE _return_VALUE OUTPUT_VARIABLE _pkgconfigDevNull ) .... hahahaha
<birthdaylogger> shadeslayer: so whats with the g+
<shadeslayer> birthdaylogger: i'll be pulling a rodrigo all the time, just going to bed
<birthdaylogger> zot
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> birthdaylogger: still 21? :P
<birthdaylogger> 19!
<shadeslayer> ah, yes
<shadeslayer> my bad
<birthdaylogger> why 21?
<birthdaylogger> that aint even making sens
<birthdaylogger> e
<shadeslayer> birthdaylogger: i just spit out the first value that came to my mind
<birthdaylogger> G
<shadeslayer> birthdaylogger: http://paste.kde.org/100609/raw/ << plz review once
<birthdaylogger> shadeslayer: drunk
 * tazz wonders if he is in markey's circle...
 * tazz dosnt see any hangout invites.
<markey> tazz: search for Mark Kretschmann, my profile is public
<tazz> markey: i know who you are, i follow you infact.
<markey> cool :)
<tazz> your most recent post was "KDE - Amarok - Birthday Party in Ulm""
<markey> :)
<markey> tazz: well then join our hangout
<markey> we're drunk, it's fun
<tazz> markey: i dont see a hangout invite.
<markey> I made it Public
<markey> just add me to your Circles
<tazz> markey: you are already in my "kde" circle.
<markey> then you should see "Mark Kretschmann is hanging out"
<tazz> dont see it, i am on your profile right now. "nada"
<markey> tazz: I've just added you to my circles
<tazz> yup i see it now.
<tazz> damit alsa... /me is having issues with my mike.
<markey> tazz: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<birthdaylogger> PA is the solution
<markey> fixed it for me
<markey> not kidding
<birthdaylogger> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<ScottK> Stuff I uploaded on Thursday finally getting built on powerpc \o/
<markey> tazz: what's going on?
<ScottK> BTW, krosspython is off the CD as of the next time we get a CD build done.
<ScottK> Need to talk to didrocks about dropping the gtk deps off of appmenu stuff like I did with gtk2-engines-oxygen.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-24
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> cnd: ginn is running
<shadeslayer> cnd: the problem is specific to the chat room list
<shadeslayer> add the nick list on the right as well to that
<shadeslayer> upgrade from natty -> oneiric is fine right now btw ... the only complain was that plasma widget networkmanagement depends on knm runtime but knm runtime is marked for removal
<rbelem> apachelogger, i manage to get pandaboard running :-) with linaro 11.06 image
<mfraz74> Did I see that someone was looking at fixing the normalize bug in k3b?
<shadeslayer> normalize bug?
<shadeslayer> fwiw k3b doesn't even detect my super drive :P
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: the one where it doesn't think normalize audio is installed
<shadeslayer> dunno, haven't heard of this
<mfraz74> i'm sure it was mentioned in the kubuntu-devel mailing list recently
<mfraz74> was just wondering if someone could fix the formatting of the time remaining bar?
<yofel> it was, no idea if someone looked at it
<persia> rbelem: Does the kubuntu-desktop oneiric image not work well enough?  (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-preinstalled/current/ )
<shadeslayer> !find fglrx.conf
<ubottu> Package/file fglrx.conf does not exist in natty
<shadeslayer> by any chance, does anyone have /etc/modprobe.d/fglrx.conf installed?
<yofel> I would say it's a symlink to a file in /etc/alternatives which is a symlink to /lib/fglrx/ or so
<yofel> at least nvidia does it like that
<bambee> I cannot answer on kde-core-devel ... fortunately... this is stupid what Giovanni Campagna says...  xD
<mfraz74> sorry, don't have any computers using ati graphics
<bambee> really...
<yofel> and can someone access the ninja PPA on i386 oneiric? I only get a BADSIG error from apt and have no packages listed
 * yofel checks mails
<bambee> yofel: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=131150556426251&w=2
<yofel> I'll first read up on the thread
<bambee> ok
<yofel> that guy has no idea how the desktops work...
<bambee> +1
<yofel> he is right about org.freedesktop.Secrets though
<shadeslayer> i think i broke my install update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf because link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken.
<yofel> I believe I've seen such warnings for nvidia too, multiarch is totally messing the drivers up
<shadeslayer> actually, iirc, i removed a couple of files without thinking
<shadeslayer> which is why everything is messed up
<shadeslayer> like, i'm getting update-alternatives: error: alternative link /usr/bin/aticonfig is already managed by x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf.
<yofel> fun
<shadeslayer> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/24/plasma-desktoprU2146.jpg << even more fun
<yofel> not good
<shadeslayer> wot
<shadeslayer> 2.0.1-3ubuntu1neon2
<shadeslayer> yofel: dude, libassuan0 is messed up in oneiric + neon
<yofel> wait, lemme remember what I did there
<yofel> shadeslayer: should be fine
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel> that's only a dependency mod
<yofel> until someone removes libassuan2 from the archive
<yofel> (or kdepim won't build)
 * afiestas is doing some testing with latest NM09 + KDE network manageent and is quite impressive
<afiestas> everything seems to work like a charm, even network sharing
<afiestas> (yes! we have support for that, though it is a little bit messy)
<cnd> shadeslayer: kill ginn
<cnd> shadeslayer, see if that fixes the scrolling
<shadeslayer> one sec
<cnd> shadeslayer, are you using one of the utouch ppas?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> just upgraded to oneiric, haven't installed much
<cnd> are you running ginn manually?
<cnd> it shouldn't be running by default because, ahem, it's broken like this
<cnd> it works alright for touchscreens, but for example scrolling is backwards for touchpads
<shadeslayer> lul, seems that upgrading to oneiric removed ginn
<shadeslayer> fun
<cnd> hmm
<shadeslayer> cnd: hold on, lemme test again :)
<cnd> ok
<shadeslayer> nope, not fixed
<ScottK> Another question would be how ginn got installed in the first place.
<shadeslayer> i just have to restart quassel client and the problem re appears
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you install ubuntu-desktop on that system?
<shadeslayer> no
<cnd> ScottK, ginn is seeded by ubuntu-desktop IIRC
<shadeslayer> i just booted the kubuntu 11.04 ISO
<cnd> it just doesn't run by default
<ScottK> cnd: It is, but he uses Kubuntu.
<cnd> ScottK, is it not seeded in kubuntu?
<ScottK> No.
<cnd> ok
<ScottK> No one asked us to.
<cnd> shadeslayer, if ginn isn't running, then I doubt it's utouch related
<cnd> unless quassel has actually integrated our gesture stack just for scrolling in one window :)
<cnd> shadeslayer, do you have touchegg running maybe?
<shadeslayer> nopes
<cnd> ok, then I'm out of ideas other than to dig in and debug it
<shadeslayer> funnily it works just fine in OS X
<shadeslayer> so i'm guessing its something to do with one of our patche
<shadeslayer> s/patche/patches/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "so i'm guessing its something to do with one of our patches"
<shadeslayer> and if i detach the chat list and re attach it, it works fine
<cnd> interesting...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You might, just to make sure, build Qt without the touch patches and see if that solves the problem.  If it doesn't, then cnd is in the clear.
<shadeslayer> will do once i have neon set up and Qt cloned
<shadeslayer> right now i'm fighting with fglrx
<shadeslayer> nepomuk is trolling my system : http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/24/plasma-desktopXZ2146.jpg
<ScottK> digikam 2.0 RC has been out for awhile.  Someone might want to package that up.
<ScottK> markey: Was there ever a useful resolution to my build failure question on amarok devel?  The only reply I got directly didn't solve the issue.
<ScottK> Nightrose: What's the release schedule for 2.4.2 look like (amarok)?
<shadeslayer> ok, everything is fscked up in my install i fear
<shadeslayer> opening system settings > Input devices > Trackpad makes the dialog crash
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: isn't that good?
<shadeslayer> something that worked just fine a couple of hours ago
<Daskreech> all your file systems have been checked
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: not if i have a deadline to meet :P
<shadeslayer> well .. kcm_synaptik is kaput for me
<rbelem> persia, i tried, but it was not booting :-(
<Daskreech> Works here
<Daskreech> Systemsettings says KDE 4.6.95  but the actual module may not be running that
<shadeslayer> this is what i get Application: System Settings (systemsettings), signal: Segmentation fault
<shadeslayer> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f59b4483780 (LWP 4142))]
<shadeslayer> Thread 3 (Thread 0x7f599ead0700 (LWP 4143)):
<shadeslayer> #0  0x00007f59afb8bd9d in pthread_mutex_unlock () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<shadeslayer> #1  0x00007f59af6bc19f in g_main_context_prepare () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<shadeslayer> #2  0x00007f59af6bd05d in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<shadeslayer> #3  0x00007f59af6bd689 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<shadeslayer> #4  0x00007f59b20b67ae in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #5  0x00007f59b208ac62 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #6  0x00007f59b208ae67 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #7  0x00007f59b1fa22cf in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #8  0x00007f59b206dc2f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #9  0x00007f59b1fa4d55 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #10 0x00007f59afb87d8c in start_thread () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<shadeslayer> #11 0x00007f59b19581dd in clone () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<shadeslayer> #12 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<shadeslayer> Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f599deab700 (LWP 4144)):
<shadeslayer> #0  0x00007f59b194b093 in poll () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<shadeslayer> #1  0x00007f59af6bd1c8 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<shadeslayer> #2  0x00007f59af6bd689 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<shadeslayer> #3  0x00007f59b20b67ae in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #4  0x00007f59b208ac62 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #5  0x00007f59b208ae67 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #6  0x00007f59b1fa22cf in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #7  0x00007f59b206dc2f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #8  0x00007f59b1fa4d55 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #9  0x00007f59afb87d8c in start_thread () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<Daskreech> >_>
<shadeslayer> #10 0x00007f59b19581dd in clone () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<shadeslayer> #11 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<shadeslayer> Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f59b4483780 (LWP 4142)):
<shadeslayer> [KCrash Handler]
<bambee> shadeslayer: pastebin
<shadeslayer> #6  0x00007f59b277236c in KAboutData::~KAboutData() () from /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5
 * rbelem kicks shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> #7  0x00007f59907b17f6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/PyKDE4/kdecore.so
<shadeslayer> #8  0x00007f5990004ce4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/sip.so
<shadeslayer> #9  0x00007f5990004d19 in ?? () from /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/sip.so
<shadeslayer> #10 0x00007f59912ec4d6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
 * bambee blames shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> #11 0x00007f59912cd56f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #12 0x00007f5990003847 in ?? () from /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/sip.so
<shadeslayer> #13 0x00007f5990003fd2 in ?? () from /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/sip.so
<shadeslayer> #14 0x00007f5990004d21 in ?? () from /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/sip.so
<shadeslayer> #15 0x00007f59912ec4d6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #16 0x00007f59912ba1b2 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
 * Daskreech blames nixternal
<shadeslayer> #17 0x00007f5991363b9b in ?? () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #18 0x00007f5991363bab in ?? () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #19 0x00007f59912cefa7 in PyDict_DelItem () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #20 0x00007f59912d044c in PyDict_DelItemString () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #21 0x00007f59913322fc in PyEval_EvalFrameEx () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #22 0x00007f5991338ca5 in PyEval_EvalCodeEx () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #23 0x00007f5991336e55 in PyEval_EvalFrameEx () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #24 0x00007f5991338ca5 in PyEval_EvalCodeEx () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #25 0x00007f5991336e55 in PyEval_EvalFrameEx () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #26 0x00007f5991338ca5 in PyEval_EvalCodeEx () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #27 0x00007f59912bb9dc in ?? () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #28 0x00007f59912931b3 in PyObject_Call () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #29 0x00007f5991331627 in PyEval_CallObjectWithKeywords () from /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0
<shadeslayer> #30 0x00007f599173c2ac in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so
<shadeslayer> #31 0x00007f599173d14b in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so
<shadeslayer> #32 0x00007f59b40724fe in KCModuleLoader::loadModule(KCModuleInfo const&, KCModuleLoader::ErrorReporting, QWidget*, QStringList const&) () from /usr/lib/libkcmutils.so.4
<shadeslayer> #33 0x00007f59b4077568 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkcmutils.so.4
<shadeslayer> #34 0x00007f59b4078285 in KCModuleProxy::realModule() const () from /usr/lib/libkcmutils.so.4
<shadeslayer> #35 0x00007f59b40782c2 in KCModuleProxy::showEvent(QShowEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libkcmutils.so.4
<shadeslayer> #36 0x00007f59b2d53b75 in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #37 0x00007f59b2d03154 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #38 0x00007f59b2d07fc1 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #39 0x00007f59b3a11d56 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<shadeslayer> #40 0x00007f59b208ba6c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #41 0x00007f59b2d573d0 in QWidgetPrivate::show_helper() () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #42 0x00007f59b2d571c7 in QWidgetPrivate::showChildren(bool) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #43 0x00007f59b2d572bd in QWidgetPrivate::show_helper() () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<bambee> o_O
<shadeslayer> #44 0x00007f59b2d576c2 in QWidget::setVisible(bool) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #45 0x00007f59b2d57236 in QWidgetPrivate::showChildren(bool) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #46 0x00007f59b2d572bd in QWidgetPrivate::show_helper() () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #47 0x00007f59b2d576c2 in QWidget::setVisible(bool) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<rbelem> wth
<shadeslayer> #48 0x00007f59b2d385e9 in QStackedLayout::setCurrentIndex(int) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #49 0x00007f59b3a417e7 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<shadeslayer> #50 0x00007f59b3a419b2 in KPageView::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<Quintasan> what the
<shadeslayer> #51 0x00007f59b3a44ca0 in KPageWidget::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<shadeslayer> #52 0x00007f59b209e6ea in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #53 0x00007f59b325e3a7 in QItemSelectionModel::selectionChanged(QItemSelection const&, QItemSelection const&) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #54 0x00007f59b3263d81 in QItemSelectionModel::emitSelectionChanged(QItemSelection const&, QItemSelection const&) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #55 0x00007f59b326512f in QItemSelectionModel::select(QItemSelection const&, QFlags<QItemSelectionModel::SelectionFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #56 0x00007f59b3a4252c in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<Quintasan> OHSHI
<shadeslayer> #57 0x00007f59b32315a5 in QListView::setSelection(QRect const&, QFlags<QItemSelectionModel::SelectionFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #58 0x00007f59b320c15a in QAbstractItemView::mousePressEvent(QMouseEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #59 0x00007f59b2d53ba9 in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #60 0x00007f59b30f8a06 in QFrame::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: STOP THIS IMPENDING MADNESS
<shadeslayer> #61 0x00007f59b320967b in QAbstractItemView::viewportEvent(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #62 0x00007f59b208bbf8 in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendThroughObjectEventFilters(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #63 0x00007f59b2d0311f in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Daskreech> Impending?
<shadeslayer> #64 0x00007f59b2d0899b in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #65 0x00007f59b3a11d56 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<shadeslayer> #66 0x00007f59b208ba6c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #67 0x00007f59b2d04122 in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent(QWidget*, QMouseEvent*, QWidget*, QWidget*, QWidget**, QPointer<QWidget>&, bool) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #68 0x00007f59b2d831e5 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #69 0x00007f59b2d8215e in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent(_XEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #70 0x00007f59b2daaac2 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<Daskreech> I don't think that means anything related to this situation
<shadeslayer> #71 0x00007f59af6bccbd in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<shadeslayer> #72 0x00007f59af6bd4b8 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<shadeslayer> #73 0x00007f59af6bd689 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<shadeslayer> #74 0x00007f59b20b6746 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #75 0x00007f59b2daa72e in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<shadeslayer> #76 0x00007f59b208ac62 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #77 0x00007f59b208ae67 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<shadeslayer> #78 0x00007f59b208f07b in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Quintasan> Daskreech: Really? I must have misremembered the meaning then :/
<shadeslayer> #79 0x000000000040a7d5 in ?? ()
<shadeslayer> #80 0x00007f59b1890e1f in __libc_start_main () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<shadeslayer> #81 0x000000000040a829 in _start ()
<shadeslayer> oops
<bambee> :D
<shadeslayer> fsck
<shadeslayer> *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> don't ask me how that happened
<Daskreech> Quintasan: Madness is already well underway
<Quintasan> THAT DESERVES MORE THAN A HEADDESK
 * shadeslayer headdesks some more
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: I'm going to guess it started with a paste command
<shadeslayer> what what?
<shadeslayer> oh, did you just get the entire paste?
<shadeslayer> again ... sorry
<Quintasan> YES WE DID
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i can't
<Quintasan> :s
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: PING
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: more like the pastebin plasmoid crapped out
<shadeslayer> need to figure out how to re install all the standard packages on my system
<ScottK> Daskreech: If you're going to blame nixternal, please make him come back so he can get the blame directly.
<shadeslayer> yofel: p-n-base is the meta package for a base install right?
<yofel> yeah, should at least
<Daskreech> ScottK: I know :( 
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: I'm really happy for you and Imma let you finsh but nixternal was the greatest blametool of all time!
<Quintasan> ScottK: I volunteered to do kwin-gles. Do I build kde-workspace and install only kwin stuff or there is other way we can do this?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: whut?
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: :-D
<shadeslayer> and did i mention that i've fscked up my system so bad that i don't even have update manager?
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: sounds apt
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<ScottK> Quintasan: I have not looked into it.  I suspect we want to build this as an additional binary from kde-workspace by (essentially) double building kwin with different options.
<ScottK> Quintasan: IIRC apachelogger looked into this a bit and may have better advice.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Hmm...it means I'd have to override whole build process in rules/
<Quintasan> Well, then, let's wait for apachelogger to show up
<yofel> Quintasan: got anything of your qyoto packaging attempt still lying around?
<Quintasan> yofel: Well, it builds however I'm waiting for response from Mono guys if using that dh cli magic is enough or I have to write it from scratch
<yofel> I'll reassign qyoto to you then on the wiki
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think the scrolling issues are due to the patches in Qt because now i'm experiencing them in each and every app, the scrolling is very jerky
<Quintasan> Hmm, yeah, especially in the Add widget thingy
<Quintasan> Scrolling it is a pain :/
<yofel> shadeslayer: it depends on the driver too IMO, scrolling on my thinkpad is perfectly fluent on my t510, but pretty unreliable on my eeePC too
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> i'm trying to configure the number of lines scrolled in the KCM module, but it keeps crashing when i open it :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Then build Qt without the patches and bitch to cnd if that fixes it.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  You might look at Quassel which double builds for -qt and -kde packages for a start/example.
<shadeslayer> btw does anyone have a idea how i can parse a manifest file and just get the package names?
<yofel> uh, parse every line from ^ to first whitespace ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: on the shell 'cat oneiric-desktop-amd64.manifest | cut -f 1' does what you want
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> ooh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Where do you configure the scrolling? :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: systemsettings > Input Devices > Touchpad
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<apachelogger> Quintasan: can we do 4.7.0 before kwin-gles please?
<apachelogger> also you still owe me a meego keyboard nayway
<apachelogger> *anyway
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Of course we can, though it's almost done
 * Quintasan gets to 4.7.0
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I do but they are moving to separate infrastructure and doing some changes in build system so I'd like to wait
<Quintasan> ^ refers to meego keyboard
<apachelogger> there is not much waiting for oneiric possible
<apachelogger> almost august now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: They have already moved and did a release as a separate project. I will look at it tomorrow
<Quintasan> And they have debian/ inside of master :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: another question, lets say i want to append the characted ' \' to the output, how does one do that?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Are repacks of tarball considered problematic by archive admins? Take Maliit (the MeeGo virtual keyboard) for example, they ship debian/ inside of their tarballs and I don't feel like marching in there and telling them to get rid of it due to policy etc.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: source format 3 replaces the upstream debian with yours at dpkg-source \-x time
<apachelogger> no repack necessary anymore
<Quintasan> Oh, I see
<markey> ScottK: we CC'd you
<markey> it needs a KDE version check 
<markey> hey mgraesslin :)
<mgraesslin> hi markey
<Quintasan> apachelogger: btw. is removing .gitignore from source compulsory?
<markey> mgraesslin: still you old job? Nokia is very interested in you.
<markey> still at*
<mgraesslin> markey: let's talk at DS about it :-)
<mgraesslin> more something for a private discussion
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Ok.
<shadeslayer> yofel: nvm
<Quintasan> !info libgl-dev
<ubottu> Package libgl-dev does not exist in natty
<Quintasan> !info libgl1-mesa-glx
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-glx (source: mesa): A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 7.10.2-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 91 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Quintasan> Okay
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do you remember what to do when -> http://paste.kde.org/100861?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nvm, even if it finds that lib, this test needs X session running
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^ any idea if we can get it to main like this?
<bambee> Quintasan: where is located libmaliit-0.80.so.0 ?  I mean, what is its directory?
<bambee> extend LD_LIBRARY_PATH should work :)
<yofel> !find libmaliit-0.80.so.0
<ubottu> Package/file libmaliit-0.80.so.0 does not exist in natty
<yofel> armel?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (12 files) rename binary packages to comply to the debian perl module packaging guidelines
<Quintasan> yofel: I am packaging that :D
<yofel> what?
<Quintasan> bambee: It's under source-directory/maliit/libmaliit-0.80.so.0
<Quintasan> yofel: maliit
<yofel> ah
 * Quintasan goes for some food
<Quintasan> bambee: I got the test to run but it requires X :P
<Quintasan> buildd's most likely do not run X sessions
<bambee> :\
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/control debug package should depend on libqtcore4-perl
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/control description++
<Nightrose> ScottK: release on tuesday
<Nightrose> that's teh current plan
<ScottK> Nightrose: Thanks.
<Nightrose> yw
<ScottK> markey: I couldn't make that work, but I'll take another look.
<markey> ScottK: you will have to rm CMakeCache.txt
<markey> and run CMake again
<ScottK> I'll try that.
<ScottK> Quintasan: You can run tests needing X with xvfb (or similar, I don't recall)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can we do this in buildd's?
 * markey tries to build Phonon-VLC from Git Master, no workie
<markey> it seems to want the Phonon sources
<markey> I have libphonon-dev installed from Kubuntu 11.04
<markey> is that not enough?
<yofel> markey: needs phonon from git master it seems
<yofel> fails in oneiric, builds in neon
<markey> :(
<markey> it used to build fine before
<markey> that sucks
<yofel> blame apachelogger :P
<markey> I do
<markey> rebuilding all of Phonon seems risky, likely to call a mess
<markey> as I also have the packages installed
<markey> I install all selt-built software in $HOME
<markey> s/call/cause
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlkde] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (29 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging of PerlKDE
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlkde] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/control Add build-dep on kde-sc-dev-latest
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlkde] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/control add original maintainer
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktouch] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control kturtle.install) * New upstream release * usr wildcard in install file
<Quintasan> Good night.
<bambee> night
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog control kwordquiz.install) * New upstream release * use wildcard in install file
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/parley] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/klettres] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kolourpaint] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kross-interpreters] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kruler] Philip Muškovac * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-mobipocket] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.
<apachelogger> yofel: actually mr neundorf is to be blamed :P
<yofel> sorry then ^^
<ScottK> yofel: The God King of Phonon should have supervised better.
<yofel> ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-16
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We can build kpythonluginfactory for python3 is we need to.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: u around?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: will ping you on gtalk in a bit, please reply some 10 seconds after that
<JontheEchidna> k
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & SRU pgst
 * apachelogger wonders what to do now
<ScottK> apachelogger: Apparently fix kimpanel (reading kubuntu-devel)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> that made me remeber
<apachelogger> I want to remove crap no one maintains/uses on the dev team
<apachelogger> among it the kim stuff
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you want to kpythonpluginfactory for python3, let me know.
<apachelogger> we cannot provide reasonable quality in the long run -> throw it out
<apachelogger> same goes for accessibility FWIW
<apachelogger> (apps that is)
<ScottK> We sort of need some kind of IM capability though.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: that'd be appreciated
<apachelogger> ScottK: no we do not if the quality is shit and it breaks ever so often
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: would the .so have the same name? (I think it has to be different)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Dunno yet.  Either I'll have to rename it or install it somewhere odd.
<ScottK> That's why I didn't do it originally when I added the Python3 bits.
<JontheEchidna> right now the .desktop file specifies:
<JontheEchidna> X-KDE-Library=kpythonpluginfactory
<ScottK> I'll try and get it in the next day or so.
<ScottK> It may take some alternatives magic.
<ScottK> If fact, I think that's just the way to deal with it.
<ScottK> kpythonpluginfactory.so.python and kpythonpluginfactory.so.python3 as alternatives for kpythonpluginfactory.so.
<JontheEchidna> doesn't that mean you could have only python2 kpythonplugins or only python3 ones?
<ScottK> Is the factory used at build time or run time?
<apachelogger> x-kde-library ought to take care of the alternation
<JontheEchidna> runtime
<ScottK> Then it would.
<ScottK> That's a problem.
<apachelogger> I don't think you can runtime the plugin from within python code
<apachelogger> as the factory is in fact used by c++ components
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> c++ -> factory -> python
<apachelogger> so x-kde-library is the only thing that needs to handle things here
<apachelogger> i.e. you can have both so's installed kpythonpluginfactory and kpython3pluginfactory
<apachelogger> the app/desktop file opts towards either
<ScottK> I can probably do that.
<ScottK> It's just renaming the .so in the python 3 build.
<ScottK> BBIAB
<ScottK> apachelogger: You might use the mail in kubuntu-devel to invite the poster to be our IM guy.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Kind of. Of course you can find an apartment but the key is the distance to the univeristy
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I guess no self-respecting university student will miss the opportunity to sleep more
<Quintasan> Therefore the closer to the university your apartments is located the better :P
<jussi> Quintasan: on campus! :D
<Quintasan> jussi: Oh, no, unless you don't care if you pass the course :P
<Quintasan> you don't pass*
<Quintasan> "Oh, is there any party in here?"
<Quintasan> "No."
<Quintasan> *procurs $ALCOHOL form pocket*
<Quintasan> "Now there is."
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Also, one must take costs into consideration, I eat a ton of food and I can't pay very much for the apartment itself
<Quintasan> I think I found the middleground
<Quintasan> 15 minutes from the university
<Quintasan> Kinda cheap
<Quintasan> And there are bars nearby
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<Quintasan> jussi: You are going to code my Python assignments, k? :P
<Quintasan> Oh while we are at it
 * Quintasan throws pythons at apachelogger_
<Riddell> Python assignments?  sounds like a good university
<Riddell> get them to make some pyKDE assignments
 * apachelogger_ throws perfect GL painted prn at Quintasan
<Riddell> testers needed for akonadi-facebook in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> !testres
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testres
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: ping
<shadeslayer> seems like he went to sleep
<shadeslayer> no skype call today then
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: bleh, no, actually a friend came to visit
<apachelogger_> seems rude to be calling around the world while having a guest :P
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: writing works tho :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: heh, I'd rather talk properly, same time tomorrow?
<apachelogger_> yah
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> plus, Will would have replied by then as well
<Riddell> apachelogger_: you might be able to answer http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.pyqt-pykde/24333
<apachelogger_> "One does not use Phonon VLC directly, but Phonon. To that extend you'd simply create your Phonon mediagraph and be done with it. All that's left is throwing all the dlls in an appropriate path structure."
<jtechidna> getting/throwing those dlls in the right path is the hard part
<jtechidna> or at least, a royal pain in the arse
<Riddell> sreich: what's your opinion on including sal-qml in kubuntu?
<highvoltage> Darkwing: hey there
<ScottK> Riddell: As an alternative to the existing sal in plasma-netbook or is this something else?
<highvoltage> Darkwing: we finally got our zatab tablets for Edubuntu :)
<highvoltage> Darkwing: but we need a file from the kubuntu image to figure out how to boot it, where could we get the kubuntu image?
<Riddell> ScottK: it's an alternative to kickoff kmenu now
<ScottK> Oh.
<Riddell> ScottK: akonadi-facebook in new queue should you be looking for it
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try to have a look in  a bit.
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> highvoltage: remember we have our monthly meeting at #ubuntu-za this evening
<highvoltage> inetpro: I won't make it, I slept around 2.5 hours of the last 34 or so
<inetpro> highvoltage: eish! np
<inetpro> why did you not sleep?
<highvoltage> inetpro: traveling / working
<highvoltage> (going to take a nap in around 30 minutes, I'm really hungry too, going to eat first)
<inetpro> highvoltage: enjoy your meal and have a good rest
<BluesKaj> what is this , twitter ? :)
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm trying to close out the https://launchpad.net/bugs/852519 bug, but I'm running into some difficulty. The welcome.xml file is 0 bytes: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/oneiric/view/head:/docs/welcome/C/welcome.xml but in order to close the bug properly, I need to edit it and change something. How do I get it back? 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New]
<tsimpson> littlegirl: you seem to be looking at the wrong branch, you want lp:ubuntu/kubuntu-docs ( https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/kubuntu-docs/quantal )
<tsimpson> though, looking at the bzr log, I guess you figured that out
<littlegirl> No, I'm fixing an old bug from Oneiric. (:
<littlegirl> It looks like the about.xml and welcome.xml documents got deleted and then put back in Precise. I'll see if I can revert them just so that that bug can be correctly closed, since the Oneiric documents don't validate as a result.
<littlegirl> tsimpson: This is on request by the translation team. (:
<tsimpson> littlegirl: it seems to have been removed in revision 248, so grab 247 (or earlier) and you should get the content
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=248&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 248 | Taj: added some simple DOC++ tags so "-A" isn't required.
<littlegirl> Yep! Gosh, you're fast. I don't see any comments stating that it was done for a reason, and since they got put back in the next release, I'll go ahead and put them back in the Oneiric docs. (:
<tsimpson> there's a "View changes to this file" link that gives you all the revisions the file was modified, I used that :)
<littlegirl> Oh, slick! I didn't even notice that. I was going through them one revision at a time. (:
<littlegirl> Is there a website that lists the installed software in each release?
<tsimpson> littlegirl: I guess http://packages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-desktop is the closest you'll get to that
<littlegirl> tsimpson: Yeah, thanks, that lists all of them - installed or not. I'll bet there's a page somewhere that lists exactly what's in each one, but in a little while I'll have the CD and I'll know. (:L
<tsimpson> well recommends are installed by default
<ScottK> littlegirl: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-i386.manifest is at least a very close approximation.  That's what we ship in the live FS on the ISO and IIRC that all gets installed.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Nice, thanks!
<littlegirl> Now I have a problem, though. That file doesn't mention kino or kdenlive, and I'm trying to close a bug that wants all references to kino to be replaced with kdenlive. I can't find out whether that should happen or not, and if kdenlive doesn't exist in Quantal, what does Quantal use?
<yofel> almost all of that, the live FS also includes Ubiquity and some utilities that you might need (filesystem stuff, etc.) which don't end up on the installation. That's probably the best list you'll find
<yofel> littlegirl: neither of them is installed by default
<yofel> and they're both in the archive
<ScottK> littlegirl: Neither of them are installed by default.
<littlegirl> yofel: Ah, that explains that. Should users not use kino and should all references be to kdenlive?
<ScottK> littlegirl: In a terminal (konsole) you can type rmadison $PACKAGE (e.g. rmadison kdenlive) to see what versions of what package are in which release.
<yofel> littlegirl: for sake of KDE software I would prefer kdenlive
<littlegirl> ScottK: Oh, cool, I love learning little tricks like that. (:
<ScottK> And I agree with yofel.
<littlegirl> Well, my problem is that I was asked to close out this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/852519 and I got all the documentation stuff done except for that comment in the first entry from the initial bug reporter who would like kino to be replaced with kdenlive.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Quantal) "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New]
<littlegirl> I put the Oneiric kubuntu-docs directory, the Precise kubuntu-docs directory, and Quantal kubuntu-docs directory and did a recursive grep for Kino, kino, kdenlive, and Kdenlive, and the kino searches turned up gobs of hits, and there were none for either of the kdenlive searches. It would be a huge job to change them in all three releases, and since one of the goals I have for Quantal is to verify the accuracy (which includes 
<littlegirl> updating any of its information to make it current), I'm wondering whether that particular wish shouldn't be granted in that bug.
<littlegirl> That bug report is technically three separate bugs. (:
<yofel> I'm not sure if we should change the documentation defaults post-release. (I'm not a doc writer though)
<littlegirl> yofel: Someone on the translation team asked me to close out the bug, and when I grabbed the Oneiric kubuntu-docs, they wouldn't validate, so they needed to be fixed anyway.
<littlegirl> Should I not have done that?
<yofel> not my field of expertise I fear, best ask the other doc folks
<littlegirl> I had talked to LoT and mdeslaur in #ubuntu-docs and they told me how to go about closing the bug, and LoT said he will review what I did and change the status of the bug this evening. I'm just a little big lost because I don't know exactly how to handle a messy bug. (: 
<littlegirl> I think I'll comment on what I've done on the bug and make it known that not everything that was wished for was accomplished, and leave it to the original bug reporter (or anyone else) to file a new bug on the one thing that I didn't finish. (:
<ScottK> yofel: I think 'post-release' means a lot less for docs than packages.  I think it's fine.
<yofel> ok
<Riddell> yay, bug 1023954 approved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023954 in libkgapi (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Please promote libkgapi to main" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023954
<littlegirl> Congratulations. (:
<littlegirl> Is Quantal considered "the unstable release" or is there a better way to refer to it in comparison to "the stable release" for the LTS?
<tsimpson> littlegirl: quantal is the development version, it's considered stable once released
<littlegirl> tsimpson: Ah, that sounds a bit better, thanks. (:
<ScottK> "You do not have any other presence controls active (a Presence widget for example). Do you want to stay online or would you rather go offline?"
<ScottK> So I've got two IM windows open, but I can't close the main one?
<ScottK> That would be another regression relative to Kopete.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-17
<ScottK> Tries to go online before there's a network.  Does kde-telepathy use solid?
<jussi> did skype 4.0 dump Qt? 
<Daskreech> I thought they did
<Daskreech> They annouced a while back they were not using it as their main toolkit anymore
<agateau> afaik, Skype only used Qt on Linux anyway, so not really their "main" toolkit
<agateau> but I am curious, are you saying Skype 4.0 uses something else on Linux? if so which toolkit?
<debfx> at least the canonical partner package still depends on Qt
<jussi> agateau: I dont know tbh, but it certainly doesnt look like Qt
<jussi> debfx: try the new 4.0 from skype.com
<jussi> jussi@albatross:~$ apt-cache depends skype
<jussi> skype
<jussi>   Depends: lib32stdc++6
<jussi>   Depends: lib32asound2
<jussi>   Depends: ia32-libs
<jussi>   Depends: libc6-i386
<jussi>   Depends: lib32gcc1
<jussi> whoops
<jussi> that was supposedc ot go to pastebin...
<agateau> statically linked it is?
<jussi> Im guessing it must be
<jussi> although, from the feel, it _could_ be html5...
<debfx> jussi:  ia32-libs depends on qt
<agateau> jussi: html5 has to be loaded with something
<debfx> the 32bit package has libqtgui4 ...
<agateau> debfx: I don't think it is the case anymore
<jussi> debfx: ahh
<jussi> oh?
<agateau> jussi: try ldd `which skype`
<jussi> yup... qt there
<jussi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1096210/
<agateau> debfx is right, ia32-libs indirectly depends on qt4 packages
<jussi> but in anycase, it has very strange menu's...
 * agateau hunts for screenshots
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/17/plasma-desktopvn1902.png
<valorie> very strange
<jussi> agateau: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/17/plasma-desktopmj1902.png
<jussi> it feels a lot "flatter"
<agateau> jussi: indeed, they are probably using their own widgets for the top bar
<agateau> jussi: and do not use the Oxygen style
<agateau> jussi: I remember there was a command line option to use Oxygen, don't know if it is still there
<Riddell> happy Tuesday all
<jussi> same back at you Riddell
<apachelogger_> good morning kubuntu
<apachelogger_> agateau, jussi: their widgets have spooky code and therefore do not work properly with oxygen, which is why they force plastique
<apachelogger_> jussi: also do not overestimate skype's interest in Linux... a toolkit change is as likely as me becoming an astronaut :P
<jussi> lol, always possible then :P
<apachelogger_> jussi: http://paste.kde.org/518876/
<agateau> apachelogger_: cool! will you start your own distro when you are back to earth?
<apachelogger_> agateau: I'll call it Humain and we will create all the software in it using Ruby
<agateau> apachelogger_: sounds good, count me in!
<agateau> apachelogger_: will you also start your own project host and vcs?
<agateau> you know you have to
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> good point
<apachelogger_> why they both needed to be implemented in Ruby obviously
<apachelogger_> and perhaps call the hosting system Rampe de Lancement and the VCS Cathedral?
 * apachelogger_ actually should do some packing -.-
<apachelogger_> what suit color does one waer in space?
<agateau> pink! what else?
<apachelogger_> surprisingly enough I do not have a pink suit :(
<agateau> "Cathedral"... I like this, sounds as open as necessary
<agateau> apachelogger_: time to fix that
<debfx> and Cathedral is CVS reimplemented in ruby? ;)
<jussi> debfx: dont be mean now...
<jussi> :P
<apachelogger_> why does everyone have a problem with CVS?
 * apachelogger_ enjoyed it very much back in the days
<apachelogger_> you just had to use it right
<apachelogger_> right includes not doing branches...
 * Mamarok is wondering if any RC packages will be available, sorely needed by the testing team
<apachelogger_> Mamarok: rc of what?
<Mamarok> KDE 4.9?
<Mamarok> so far I am stuck with beta2
<apachelogger_> oh
<Mamarok> I knw, Akademy came in the way, but still, now they announced RC2
<apachelogger_> curious enough rc1 did not get backported
<Mamarok> probably Akademy related, everybody busy with something else
<apachelogger_> actually I think it has to do with my fearless ninja leader being MIA
<apachelogger_> yofel_: where are thou?
<Riddell> I haven't looked at the RCs because they weren't announced to packagers and I've been glad to have a chance to do other things
<Mamarok> oh, not announced to packagers? Not good...
<Riddell> well RCs usually aren't
 * Mamarok checks with release team, as that makes no sense
<Mamarok> I mean if they announce betas they also should announce RCs
<Riddell> it's deliberate, they don't want a long gap between tagging and release, got to keep them current
<jussi> Mamarok: hows the leg?
<Mamarok> jussi: which one?
<Mamarok> both are broken
<jussi> Mamarok: hows the legs?
<Mamarok> right had stiches removed, itching so doing good :)
<Mamarok> left only just had MRI taken on Saturday, still hurts but I need it to walk, but the fracture doesn't look nice in the MRI
<Mamarok> since the right one is held together by nuts and bolts I should probably change the walking leg, but we will see
<jussi> Mamarok: ouch... :/
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I still think a mail should be dropped to packagers
<jussi> hope it gets better soon
<apachelogger_> "rc release tars up now"
<Mamarok> jussi: well, as all fractures: 6 weeks, and I am sure the right one is doing fine, for the left one I still need the Drs to tell mewaht to do
<apachelogger_> Riddell: plus that is what albert did for rc1
<Mamarok> apachelogger_: thx :)
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> I wonder if it makes sense to package rc2 still
<apachelogger_> final tag is on jul 25
<Mamarok> well, that is still a week to go
<Mamarok> for testers still some time to work on
<apachelogger_> so by the time we are done packging rc2 the final is here
<apachelogger_> unless debfx invokes his magic scripts and all builds fine
<apachelogger_> which might actually not be a bad thing to do
<apachelogger_> debfx: where are thou?
<apachelogger_> everyone on vacation or what?
<Mamarok> apachelogger_: don't you have a ninja holiday calendar?
<apachelogger_> no
<apachelogger_> usually people announce when they go on vacation :P
<apachelogger_> Quintasan_ is doing that
<apachelogger_> then again he also went MIA the last few weeks :P
<Riddell> I'm thinking we should stop using the debian build-deps system of kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.8.90) and change to kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.8.90) which would make launchpad figure it out without us having to do lots of retries
<Riddell> then we really could just throw it up into ninjas and see what results
<debfx> apachelogger_: I can run the script but don't have time to fix the failing packages
<apachelogger_> debfx: if you could just run the script that would be cool, then we can decide whether fixing things makes sense to begin with, given the limited time to final release
<apachelogger_> Riddell: shouldn't lunchpad do auto-retries either way?
<debfx> Riddell: we can work around that by running a cronjob that calls the retry packages script
<debfx> apachelogger_: will do after lunch
<Riddell> apachelogger_: it doesn't work with kde-sc-dev-latest while debian's one does, known bug
<apachelogger_> fun
<apachelogger_> well, I think we can drop the latest stuff
<apachelogger_> there is not much gain we have from it
<apachelogger_> particularly not if we are thinking about a serious automation
<Riddell> ScottK: libkolab and libkolabxml back in New
<Riddell> whatever is this error? http://paste.kde.org/518930/
<Riddell> missing symbols somehow
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> hola
<BluesKaj> tried setting up konversation to run thru tor , the instruction wasn't clear , some ting about requiring other scripts after configuring trcc file
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: looks like a missing symbol
<Riddell> here's a weirder one
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/110311070/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.kdepim-runtime_4%3A4.8.90-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQt4::QtWebKit
<Riddell> maybe it just needs libqtwebkit-dev, curious namespaceing there though
<apachelogger_> Oo
<apachelogger_> that does not sound valid
<apachelogger_> -lfoo resolves to libfoo.so, no?
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger_> has target library ${KDE4_KDEWEBKIT_LIBS}
<apachelogger_> supposedly that includes qtwebkit, but that Qt4::QtWebkit is utterly weird
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted akonadi-facebook.  Note that the CMakeLists.txt has a minimum version for kdepimlibs that should be reflected in a minmum version in debian/control, but that's a minor bug to consider for next time.
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm looking at libkolabxml now.  In your debian/copyright you say the schemas are Apache 2.0, but look at (for example), schemas/ical/Calendar.xsd, I'm not sure how you get that.
<Riddell> ScottK: because they come from http://www.calconnect.org/artifacts/ical-art.shtml
<Riddell> which says "All material contained in files linked from this page is licensed via the Apache License Version 2.0.
<Riddell> "
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Then I think that needs to be mentioned in debian/copyright because there's no way to tell that from the files.
<ScottK> The files reference the OASIS web site and they can by no means be assumed to be licensing stuff on Free terms.
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't know if the DEP-5 format has a way to add comments like that
<ScottK> My solution would be don't bother with DEP-5 then.
<ScottK> If you can't do stuff like that, it's broken.
<ScottK> Other than that, I think the package is good.
<Riddell> I'll just add it to the licence section
<Riddell> uploaded as 0.6.0+repack1-0ubuntu2
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> libkolab is good.
<Riddell> yay
<ScottK> It's all in.
<ScottK> libkolab should have some version requirements on build-depends too, btw.
<Riddell> now I just need those MIRs
<ScottK> The short description doesn't really flow from ... is a ... so it could be improved too.
<ScottK> BTW, did we not notice 4.9 rc1/2 or just decide not to package them?
<Riddell> I decided I'd rather spend the time on other things
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I, for one, didn't notice them.
<Riddell> they weren't posted to the packagers list
<ScottK> (because they weren't announced on packager)
<ScottK> No.  There's a discussion going on the -release list about if they should have been.
<tsdgeos> you guys really think you are the center of the universe
<tsdgeos> they didn't come knowing to my door
<tsdgeos> so i'll ignore them!
<tsdgeos> who cares about my users want or not!
<ScottK> tsdgeos: ?
<tsdgeos> ScottK: that is waht Riddell told me "you did not announce it to us so we feel you don't like us and as consequence we are not packaging it"
<ScottK> Oh.
<Riddell> I don't think that's the exact words I used
<ScottK> I will say that doesn't sound like Riddell.
<tsdgeos> Riddell: it's not the exact words, it's the exact meaning though
<ScottK> tsdgeos: I don't particularly care where it gets announced, I'd just like to know where it is.
<tsdgeos> ScottK: kde-announce *shock* :D
<ScottK> tsdgeos: You don't announce the pre-release tarballs there.
<tsdgeos> ScottK: rc1 and rc2 did not have pre-release tarballs
<tsdgeos> because there's only one day in the schedule between packaging and announce
<tsdgeos> if you disagree with that
<tsdgeos> and want pre-release tarballs
<tsdgeos> it's your time to complain
<tsdgeos> so we fix it for 4.10
<Riddell> I'm not complaining, I'm perfectly happy to be taking the chance to do other things
<tsdgeos> Riddell: see :-)
<ScottK> OK, so your view is that the KDE release team needn't do any communication with packagers?
<ScottK> tsdgeos: Will there be pre-release tarballs for the final release (and the point releases) and will you mail about those to -packagers?
<tsdgeos> ScottK: that's kind of silly, i clearly said that the packagers are part of the release team in my view and that the communication hence happens in the release-team list
<tsdgeos> ScottK: yes, the schedule accounts for prerelease tarballs for the final release and for point releases
<ScottK> tsdgeos: OK.  The point of -packagers is it's private, so it'd make sense to me to communicate about the private tarballs there, but I'm less concerned about which list it is (I'm on both) that that there's a mail to one of them when they are ready.
<tsdgeos> ScottK: the only reason kde-packagers exists is because we might want to sent "private" material there, like securiy fixes et al
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> -release is fine too, as long as there's mail.
<tsdgeos> ScottK: sure, private tarballs have been always communicated there, haven't they?
<ScottK> If by there you mean packagers, yes.
<tsdgeos> yes
 * ScottK subscribes to yet another mailing list.
<ScottK> akonadi-facebook and libkolabxml out of binary New.
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> I think akonadi-facebook is a candidate for the install images
<ScottK> Should probably do a call for testing and get general feedback first.
<ScottK> If you do add it, it should be a recommends though.
<afiestas> we just had a conversation in #nepomuk-kde about virtuoso
<afiestas> we shouldn't ship 6.1.5, it contains serious regresiosn, instead 6.1.4 or 6.1.6 should be fine
<afiestas> are we doing fine on this? 
<afiestas> starting to package 6.1.6 (to be releases within days) woldn't be a bad idea if possible
<Riddell> good thing we missed out 6.1.5 then :)
<vHanda> just emailed the kde packagers mailing list
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I always wonder... why can we not have nice UIs ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger_: about akonadi-facebook?  that's a case of framework design over user design
<apachelogger_> naeh
<apachelogger_> webaccounts is what we need :P
<apachelogger_> in windows 8 you also have one point to configure all your accounts, which is mighty nice
<apachelogger_> only the other day I realized that it even connects to facebook chat ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger_: hug afiestas until he releases it so we can include it :)
 * apachelogger_ hugs afiestas
<apachelogger_> Riddell: actually taking that into account something like ubuntu's me menu would be cool
<apachelogger_> i.e. that is where you would probably go to configure your web accounts, plus it can control telepathy presence and whatnot
<Riddell> I agree
<afiestas> who is packaging virtuoso in kubuntu?
<Riddell> afiestas: I did it last release
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer_: u no here/
<apachelogger_> ?
<ScottK> Which component of telepathy controls going online?
<Riddell> ScottK: lots of them depending on what you mean
<Riddell> telepathy-core will
<Riddell> and the plugins for the protocols will
<ScottK> The bug I want to file is it's trying to connect before the network is up.
<Riddell> ah, maybe kde-telepathy-integration-module then?
<ScottK> No idea, that's why I'm asking ;-)
<Riddell> ScottK: plasma-mobile-config is in New should you still be in the mood
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger_: I am, why do you ask?
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted.  Upstream doesn't have the minumum KDE version in CMakeLists.txt, so either their bug or yours (probably theirs) and you've got a patch directory with only an empty series file in it.  That should be removed on the next upload.
<afiestas> Riddell: did you base your virtuoso package on debian's ? or is it custom?
<Riddell> afiestas: debian bases their package on mine :)
<Riddell> but yes we merge it, here's the changes http://paste.kde.org/519236/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bad news on kpythonpluginfactory for Python 3.  This is in the upstream CMakeList.txt for pykde4:
<ScottK> IF (NOT PYTHON_3 AND DEFAULT_PYTHON_VERSION)
<ScottK>     ADD_SUBDIRECTORY(kpythonpluginfactory)
<ScottK> ENDIF (NOT PYTHON_3 AND DEFAULT_PYTHON_VERSION)
<ScottK> So upstream says no dice on a Python 3 version.
<afiestas> Riddell: do you have time to talk with PvK about how to package virutoso?
<afiestas> #openlink-virtuoso
<Riddell> ScottK: I prefer to have empty patches/ directories, it means it's there should a patch need to be added
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there some pykde4 person we could talk to about getting a Python 3 version for kpythonpluginfactory?
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: probably not, pykde4 and kpythonpluginfactory was made by Simon Edwards who still maintains it but has a baby so can't do much more I think
<ScottK> Sigh.
 * ScottK will ask barry.
<jtechidna> ScottK: yeah, my original impressions was that it was an upstream issue, but I assumed you knew something that I didn't
<jtechidna> I don't have anything beyond this UI file so I can really go either way wrt C++ vs Python: http://i.imgur.com/HHe6A.png
<jtechidna> which is really just a QTreeView at this point :P
<ScottK> barry said he'd have a look at it.
<ScottK> Maybe we'll get a Python 3 port out of it we can push upstream.
<jtechidna> that would be good
<jtechidna> does pykde have a public vcs yet?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<Riddell> jtechidna: of course, it's part of KDE
<jtechidna> Riddell: was it always that way? I thought that at least some of it was only released as tarballs. maybe that was sip
<Riddell> sip and pyqt are closed development, and there's some scripts used to update for a new kde release which are from the pyqt guy and he doesn't want released (as I remember)
<jtechidna> ah, that's what I was thinking of
<jtechidna> ok, so there should be less of an entry barrier for pykde then
<ScottK> Riddell: "E: libkolab0: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath usr/lib/libkolab.so.0.2.0 lib" looks like something that should be fixed.
<Riddell> nah, rpath is something I've never had a problem with
<Riddell> debian has some reasons for not liking it but I've never been convinced by them
<debfx> "lib" is a rather useless rpath so probably a bug in the build system
<ScottK> debfx: Could you have a look?
<ScottK> I'll go ahead and accept it in the mean time.
<jussi> kopete is unmaintined right?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Done.
<jussi> ScottK: so that means no bugfixes? 
<jussi> Ive got a damn annoying crash...
<jussi> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303691
<ScottK> jussi: Yes.
<ubottu> KDE bug 303691 in general "Kopete crashes on authentication to jabber chatroom after unsuspend" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> jussi: Switch to telepathy.  It's maintained.
<evilshadeslayer> jussi: and lacks some features ... :P
<jussi> evilshadeslayer: does telepathy support jabber groupchat yet? 
<yofel_> apachelogger_: MIA
<yofel> well, actually officially back from MIA since today as I'm now done with tests and exams for this year
<yofel> if it weren't for those we would've had RC packages, but I didn't have time and nobody else bothered
<yofel> (not that I mind personally)
<Quintasan_> apachelogger_: I went MIA because my hardware started acting up
<Quintasan_> Can't do much about broken HDD apart buying new one.
<evilshadeslayer> jussi: telepathy, yes, KDE Telepathy, don't think so
<Quintasan> Well, it still ocassionaly reboots itself for no apparent reason but I can live with that.
<Quintasan> jussi: Have evilshadeslayer write it right off :P
<Quintasan> (claim it's core functionality)
<evilshadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> Riddell: Shouldn't plasma-widgets-active be arch:all?
<jussi> lol
<jtechidna> groupchat in kde-telepathy would be great. I needed that back in May/June for GTalk, but it didn't seem to work out so well
<debfx> ScottK: I'm not sure where that faulty rpath comes from, can't find anything in libkolab's cmake files
<ScottK> Weird.
 * evilshadeslayer is not sure what needs to be fixed there, but will look into it after getting call holding into ktp-call-ui
<evilshadeslayer> call ui needs group VoIP calls as well
<littlegirl> Hey there, yesterday I was asked to close out a bug by someone in the translation team and I did it and made the commits. I tried to change the status of the bug, but couldn't figure out how that was done, so I went into the #ubuntu-bugs channel and was told I have to make sure the bug isn't present in Precise or Quantal either (and fix it if it is) and then write an SRU and post it as a comment to the bug, attaching diffs of 
<littlegirl> what I changed. I got the SRU written and pasted it to http://paste.kde.org/519356/ and am now being told that this may have to wait until Quantal docs are packaged and released. Hopefully one of you will know what to do from here. (:
<littlegirl> Oh, and I have to fix the regression part of that paste, since I wrote it wrong.
<littlegirl> Updated version of the SRU doc is here: http://paste.kde.org/519380/
<Riddell> littlegirl: can you post what you wrote in the pastebin as a comment on the bug?
<Riddell> I'll get to it tomorrow
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1025893] No quantal and precise-updates branch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1025893 (by Otavio Salvador)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025893 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No quantal and precise-updates branch" [Undecided,New]
<littlegirl> Yep! I'll also add the diffs.
<littlegirl> Done. (:
<valorie> http://mynokiablog.com/2012/07/16/video-qt-5-on-raspberry-pi/
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-18
<Riddell> good morning
<inetpro> good morning Riddell
<Riddell> mm, backporting docs
<Riddell> apachelogger___: so, presence widget in system tray, what do you think?
<Riddell> I'm unsure
<Riddell> 'So "ibus" should depends on "gnome-icon-theme".'  yuck
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<apol> jtechidna: ping
<jtechidna> apol: pong
<apol> i wanted to ask you because I'm getting an ugly crash when calling ApplicationModel::reload
<apol> but for some reason it only happens in the resources branch xD
<apol> so I'm checking what did I do wrong :S
<jtechidna> ok
<jtechidna> apol: btw, I'm sure you saw, but 1.4 is branched and master is back open for new features
<apol> sure
<apol> jtechidna: I'll sort these little things out and merge the resources branch, ok?
<jtechidna> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: Why do I need another icon in my system tray for 'presence'?
<Riddell> yeah I don't think it makes much sense
<Riddell> it would work better if it was integrated into a message indicator, like ours
<jussi> agateau: ping?
<agateau> jussi: pong
<jussi> agateau: Pm?
<agateau> jussi: sure
<apachelogger___> Riddell: mosdef on presence widget
<apachelogger___> I actually have a patch for that
<apachelogger___> s/patch/change in kds/
<kubotu> apachelogger___ meant: "I actually have a change in kds for that"
<Riddell> apachelogger___: a patch to k-d-s?
<ScottK> apachelogger___: What essential thing will this widget do?
<apachelogger___> allow you to control your telepathy presence
<apachelogger___> and open the contacts list
<apachelogger___> and add new accounts
<apachelogger___> Riddell: we'd obviously be adding it via the plasma config magic
<ScottK> apachelogger___: Those are things that I do approximately never and I think I'm not alone.  'presence' happens or not based on if I'm connected to a network and adjusting accounts/contacts is very rare.
<ScottK> -1 on systray icons for stuff that's rarely used.
<apachelogger___> yeah
<apachelogger___> we otherwise have no way to get to a connect ktp instance without going through the menu thus making it completely opaque to the user whether he is connected to IM or not
<apachelogger___> so that is not really an arguable change as it is right now th eonly way to actually achieve transparency
<ScottK> Sounds like bogus design.
<ScottK> I supposed if we make the systray icon autohide by default it wouldn't be horrible.
<apachelogger___> that leads to the very same problem
<apachelogger___> it should hide when not connected
<ScottK> We've survived without a connection indication in the systray so far.  Why is it now essential to add clutter?
<apachelogger___> we have not
<apachelogger___> when kopete was running it was attached to the message-indicator
<ScottK> Yes, but you can't tell from the m-i if kopete is running without clicking on it.
<apachelogger___> when it was not running, it was not connected and thus did not need visual presentation
<ScottK> All the m-i icon tells you is that something is running.
<apachelogger___> since telepathy however is session bound rather than application bound you need a global indication of what is going on
<apachelogger___> ScottK: so?
<ScottK> To know kopete is running, you have to click on the m-i icon.
<ScottK> So that information is one click away.
<ScottK> Same with a hidden icon.
<apachelogger___> eh
<apachelogger___> ok
<ScottK> We should either integrate the KTP stuff into M-I or get rid of it.
<ScottK> Right now M-I supports (AFAIK) three ~normal things on the desktop: mail/IRC/IM.
 * apachelogger___ points at the harsh mistress that is reality
<ScottK> The mail bit is rather useless since who doesn't have unread mail.
<ScottK> That leaves M-I being a nice way to integrate IRC/IM status.
<ScottK> If we're dropping Kopete for KTP, that leaves just IRC unless we integrate it.
<apachelogger___> yes
<ScottK> I have come to like the M-I history.  When I've been away from my computer and I've been highlighted on 5 different channels, I can see a lists of who and when.
<apachelogger___> has nothing todo with presence control though
<apachelogger___> as there is no MI integration the only way to do that now is through the presence plasmoid
<ScottK> Sure.  Now.
 * ScottK thought evilshadeslayer was working on it.
<ScottK> (or someone)
<apachelogger___> there is some sort of showstopper
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Personally, if agateau and Sput could get together and make it so the extended highlight history that I get from M-I was available through the Quassel systray icon instead, I'd be OK with seeing M-I go.
<apachelogger___> ScottK: don't you get the same notifications from kde anyway?
<ScottK> apachelogger___: If I'm sitting here I get a notification.  Where the m-i is useful is if I've been away I click on it and I get a whole list of my highlights.
<apachelogger___> you should also have a list of kde notifications in the plasma thingy
<ScottK> The KDE notification history has the notification, but it lacks the channel and time information.
<apachelogger___> just needs adding in quassel
<ScottK> Also that gets all mixed up with other crap notifications that I don't care about.
<ScottK> No.  I think it's different.
<ScottK> If you're getting a notification in real time, you don't need to know what time it was sent in the notification.  You know already.
<ScottK> If you're looking at history, it's different.
<ScottK> Can plasma pop one set of information in the actual notification and write something different in the history?
<apachelogger___> *shrug*
<apachelogger___> also I don't see the harm in including hte time eitherway
<ScottK> Unnecessary cutter.
<Riddell> why can't I make symbols files which work across platforms any more? http://paste.kde.org/519596/
<Riddell> pkgkde-symbolshelper seems to have lots its magic
 * ScottK blames gcc4.7.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd ask MoDax.
<debfx> Riddell: are you actually using the pkgkde symbolshelper in debian/rules?
<debfx> also creating a symbols file for libkolabxml seems to be impossible to maintain as long as it's not using -fvisiblity=hidden
<Riddell> debfx: just looking at what you did, I seem to have missed out on pkgkde symbolshelper in debian/rules
<Riddell> do you know what's the difference?
<debfx> difference between what?
<Riddell> debfx: between using pkgkde-gensymbols as dpkg-gensymbols and not, why is that now necessary
<debfx> it was always necessary. the pkgkde dpkg-gensymbols knowns about subst and prints patch headers so pkgkde-symbolshelper can update the symbols file
<Riddell> oh does it get added by --with kde but this doesn't use --with kde so it needs it explicitly?
<debfx> yes
<Riddell> that'll be it
<Riddell> debfx: "Switch to debhelper compat level v9 which exports build flags"  exports to what?
<debfx> the environment
<debfx> (since dpkg-buildpackage doesn't do that anymore)
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1779133
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Also, no XBMC for Tegra 2. No NEON instruction set support
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> More like :/
<highvoltage> hey Quintasan 
<highvoltage> how are things?
<Quintasan> highvoltage: Slowly getting done with all the university stuff.
<Quintasan> Still need to sign the flat rent contract
<Quintasan> And quite possibly I will get 1Gbit connection in the flat
<Quintasan> Not sure whether it will really run at full speed but hell, we are splitting the cost on 4 people
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-19
<apol> jtechidna: 
<apol> ping
<apol> jtechidna: sent you an e-mail >.<
<apol> good night kubuntu'ers!
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1001549] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: conffile '.... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1001549 (by Brian Neltner)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001549 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: conffile './etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is not in sync with other instances of the same package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger___> shadeslayer: PING
<apachelogger___> also, morning kids!
<Riddell> morning apachelogger!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> afternoon
<Riddell> hmm a mixed review here http://www.muktware.com/3914/why-i-went-back-gnome-kde
<Riddell> txwikinger: are you using arm servers?
<apachelogger___> Riddell: muktware is FUDcentral
<shadeslayer> apachelogger___: PONG
<apachelogger___> shadeslayer: autoresolved
<shadeslayer> awesome
<apachelogger___> how's your qdebug coming along?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger___: already fixed in my branch
<shadeslayer> haven't pushed yet, was out doing tax stuff
<shadeslayer> sec
<apachelogger___> shadeslayer: talk to Will about mergering it on gitorious
<shadeslayer> apachelogger___: can't do atm
<shadeslayer> oh wait
 * shadeslayer is using the wrong repo
 * shadeslayer facepalms
 * apachelogger___ applauds
 * shadeslayer fondles apachelogger___ and forks repo on gitorious
<apachelogger___> no fondling during work hours! :P
 * shadeslayer fondles apachelogger___ a bit more
<shadeslayer> sign
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger___: they don't even use pretty headers
<apachelogger___> pretty headers?
<shadeslayer> #include <kmessagebox.h>
<apachelogger___> looks pretty too me
<shadeslayer> #include <KMessageBox> ?
<apachelogger___> not so pretty
<shadeslayer> whut
 * debfx wants leetspeak header aliases
<debfx> #include <km355463b0x>
<apachelogger___> dem would be ze prettiest
<apachelogger___> someone script something to make that happen plz
<ScottK> Riddell: The only thing that bothers me in that article is the comments from other KDE people about Kubuntu as a distro.  I think those are wrong and unfair and the KDE community should not do such things.
<jtechidna> ScottK: I noticed some... untoward behavior from a certain suse community leader in the comments there as well :/
<ScottK> He was one of them, but not the only one.
<ScottK> I guess I could mention that when I'm googling for patches to fix bugs, I ignore hits from suse because they're always crap.
<ScottK> Actually it happened once, but it's an equivalent comment.
<jtechidna> right, but coming from somebody who is supposed to be the outward facing representative of suse, it's kind of really unbecoming.
<ScottK> Definitely.
<jtechidna> anybody else could be disregarded as a mere troll, or at best just a disgruntled user.
<jtechidna> once disgruntled, it's hard to become gruntled again :P
<shadeslayer> omfg
<shadeslayer> [Launchpad-users] Beta test: asynchronous PPA package copies
<shadeslayer> YES
<shadeslayer> yofel_: ^^ LOOK
<yofel_> seen, haven't tried it yet
<shadeslayer> all of ti seems magical
<shadeslayer> *it
<shadeslayer> I just saw the email
<ScottK> jtechidna: FYI, barry's on the case porting kpythonpluginfactory to python3.
<jtechidna> great :)
<ScottK> I did some CMake magic for him last night, so now I think it's just Python 3 C API.
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> hi Quintasan 
<Riddell> I'm sure my old owncloud packages set up a mysql database for you, but I don't see it in them, maybe I just made that up
<Riddell> anyone remember?
<apol> jtechidna: in the fonts category, we should filter for ttf-* instead of ttf*, no?
<jtechidna> apol: is there a reason to do one over the other?
<apol> jtechidna: all fonts are ttf-* and I see we have packages that are ttf* and are not fonts
<jtechidna> hmm
<jtechidna> yeah, probably should be ttf-*
<apol> jtechidna: like ttf2ufm
<jtechidna> yeah
<apol> ok I'll fix that
<apol> jtechidna: when calling upgrade&commit
<apol> if there's nothing to upgrade, CommitChangesFinished is never emitted
<apol> jtechidna: maybe I can add workerFinished to QApt::Backend? seems safer than using workerEvent
<apol> or should i listen for the error in this case?
<jtechidna> apol: I think there should be a FetchError in this case
<apol> hm
<apol> I'm not getting any signal, not workerEvent or errorOccurred
<jtechidna> the worker's commitChanges function must be returning without emitting a signal, otherwise it would emit at least something
<apol> jtechidna: where does the worker stdout go?
<jtechidna> apol: to debug the worker, start it with "sudo qaptworker" in konsole, then run a transaction with muon
<jtechidna> stdout will then be in the terminal
<jtechidna> there's a 30 second timeout in between when you start qaptworker before it automatically quits
<apol> jtechidna: do I need some argument? it quits immediately here
<jtechidna> oh, it'll do that if there's already a qaptworker process still around
<jtechidna> just killall qaptworker before hand
<jtechidna> perhaps it should say something about that....
<jtechidna> I have to go run an errand, be back in ~an hour
<apol> jtechidna: my bad, it was my problem :P
<apol> fixed ^^
<jtechidna> :)
<shadeslayer> fooey, no riddell
<littlegirl> Hey there, would there be any objection to using K-menu for the Kickoff Application Launcher Menu in the Kubuntu system documentation?
<littlegirl> Also, would there be any objection to my renaming the manage-software.xml file to software.xml so that it's one word like all the other topic documents?
<littlegirl> And one more thing: There was mention of changing KMail to Kontact Mail in the Precise blueprints, but I don't think that should happen since its name really is KMail and that's what it's called even on its web site. Can that particular task be disregarded?
<ScottK> littlegirl: For #1 I think that makes sense because that's what most people call it.  For #2, I think you're the docs writer, so you decide.  For #3 Yes and see #2.
<jjesse> no worries on changing thngs
<littlegirl> Okay, thanks. I had those tasks sitting there and didn't know quite what to do with them. I wish the blueprint had an [INVALID] tag we could use for occasional tasks just so that if you look at the progression from one release to another you can see that an unfinished task in one release was considered and rejected in another release rather than ignored altogether. (:
<ScottK> littlegirl: If it's invalid, delete it.
<littlegirl> ScottK: Right, although that doesn't let anyone who comes along later and looks at both blueprints know that you did consider it and reject it, rather than just not considering it at all. (:
<ScottK> You can write something about that in the blueprint summary.
<littlegirl> I suppose I'll do that. (:
<littlegirl> I'm going to have a wish list of tasks that need to be accomplished by Someone Other Than Me. Is this where I would put them or would it be better to make a post in the kubuntu-devel mailing list?
<jjesse> littlegirl, are you updating the TODO text?
<jjesse> i might have some time this next trip to work on thngs
<littlegirl> jjesse: I have been, but let me look if it's caught up...
<ScottK> littlegirl: Make sure they're listed in the tasks for the BP and then email kubuntu-devel, then apply a big stick about jjesse's head and shoulders for emphasis.
<jjesse> i'll need lots of sticks
<littlegirl> jjesse: Nope, it needs a bit of tweaking. I'll update it. (:
<littlegirl> LOL
<littlegirl> Okay, the TODO file is updated and on the server. (:
 * littlegirl hands jjesse lots of sticks
<barry> hi scott
<barry> hi ScottK 
<ScottK> High barry.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: barry has a patch for kpython3pluginfactory that at least compiles.  He needs help with testing.  Can you help out with that?
<barry> ScottK: not during working hours :)
<ScottK> He did it late last night.
<barry> ScottK, JontheEchidna lp:~barry/+junk/pykde4py3
<barry> the only thing i modified from ScottK's pastebin is kpython3pluginfactory_base.patch
<littlegirl> One more thing on my questions above. Would the proper way to write it be K-menu or K-Menu or K menu?
<ScottK> No idea.
<jjesse> i would assume there is something on kde.org
<ScottK> We should start getting IRC notifications here on Kubuntu packageset changes and ISO status changes.
<jjesse> to help w/ naming
 * littlegirl will look on kde.org
<littlegirl> Okay, it looks like the officially correct way to write it is "K menu" so that's what it will be. (:
 * littlegirl throws Ks around
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, barry: I have some paperwork to do/emails to send related to squaring things away for university this fall, but I'll look at it later tonight when I'm done with all that. Thanks for taking a look at it!
<barry> sure thing!
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-20
<JontheEchidna> pykde takes a while to build
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you get a chance to take it for a spin?
<Riddell> I miss revu
<Quintasan> Hi
<Riddell> hi Quintasan 
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think kimpanel's upstream is Chinese, that will make communication a little bit harder if he doesn't know English, gotta confirm it first
<Riddell> what makes you think he doesn't speak english?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/calligra-25-rc
<Quintasan> Riddell: Just guessing, so far my adventures in the Asian developer community ended up in a failure because I didn't know Chinese and the other party knew little English.
<Quintasan> Riddell: We could also try switching to fcitx if we get enough tests.
<Quintasan> ETOOMANYINPUTMETHODS
<Riddell> Quintasan: does it work?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well it looks like it is working, let me try that on a clean install.
 * Quintasan does kvm magic
<Riddell> Blizzz: does the owncloud-client use gnome-keyring?  it's giving me lots of error messages saying so
<Blizzz> Riddell: dragotin says it does not
<Riddell> something does, I get lots of this when I run it "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/jr/.cache/keyring-9Yp480/pkcs11: No such file or directory"
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: no, but it is compiled now. I'll give it a try after work today
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.  Thanks.
<Riddell> Blizzz: owncloud-client in experimental ppa for the testing https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> apachelogger____: what is the meaning of the underscores?
<apachelogger____> degree of annoyedness
<Riddell> uh oh
<afiestas> apachelogger____: remove one of them coz the video I sent u.U
<apachelogger____> touch debian/stamp-patched
<apachelogger____> that is reason to remove one
<Riddell> happy birthday Nightrose 
<Nightrose> Riddell: thank you! :)
<Blizzz> Riddell: yay!
<jjesse> yeah happy birthday Nightrose 
<Nightrose> jjesse: thx :)
<Riddell> jtechidna: was there any conclusion to the gtk kcm question?
<Riddell> seems like the main point is it overriding default gtk settings which would affect ubuntu unity users
<jtechidna> hmm, I don't think we reached any consensus on what to do.
<jtechidna> though I think if the kcm is part of kubuntu-desktop then it's not that big of an issue
<Riddell> jtechidna: what's not an issue?
<jtechidna> Riddell: globally setting the gtk settings
<Riddell> jtechidna: but that would mess up people who also wanted to use unity no?
<jtechidna> they generally wouldn't install kubuntu-desktop, right?
<Riddell> some people like to use both
<Riddell> jtechidna: how do we set it by default for new users who havn't run the gtk config kcm?
<jtechidna> I don't know
<jtechidna> how do we do it currently?
<Riddell> not sure that's what I'm wondering :)
<BluesKaj> i don't see the point of unity with kde available ..I tried unity for 2 weeks , that was enough, now I understand why ubuntu users are looking at alternatives 
<jtechidna> I know we used to have a shell script as part of startkde, dunno if that's still used
<Riddell> ah yes it has "# configuration of the gtk2-engines-oxygen if not already set"
<jtechidna> I thought xsettings-kde may have changed things, though
<jtechidna> I'm not sure how everything fits together now
<Riddell> startkde makes ~/.kde/env/gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh
<Riddell> the good news is this new version of oxygen-gtk3 fixes it!
 * Riddell updates oxygen-gtk2/3
<Riddell> well I get how GTK2 theme is set, no idea how GTK 3 theme is set
<jtechidna> archive admins are a bit slow :( bug 1012151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012151 in tagua (Ubuntu) "Request for removal from archive (binary and source, sync blacklist)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012151
<Riddell> voila 
<jtechidna> thanks :)
<jtechidna> I had forgotten about it, it had been so long, lol
<jtechidna> !info knights
<ubottu> knights (source: knights): chess interface for the KDE Platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-1build1 (precise), package size 2630 kB, installed size 4012 kB
<jtechidna> ^knights is also affected, but it's upstream is still around. there's some hope that a new version can be released
<ScottK> jtechidna: We could remove just the binaries for now and then wait and see.
<tsdgeos> wassup with knights?
<ScottK> Apparently not ported to the new kdegames lib API.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<jtechidna> It still uses KGameRenderer and friends for rendering: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Games/Porting_to_libkdegames_v5#Theming_and_KGameRenderer
<jtechidna> *still uses  old KGameRenderer
<jtechidna> and the old buildsystem bits
<ScottK> tsdgeos: ^^^
<tsdgeos> ScottK: the buildsystem bits might be a problem
<tsdgeos> KGameRenderer is fine
<tsdgeos> actaully i don't know why smajesky changed the LibKDEGames.cmake to KDEGames.cmake
<tsdgeos> just breaks stuff
<tsdgeos> without really any need
<tsdgeos> but now it's too late i guess
<ScottK> If it's just a name change, maybe a compatibility symlink for 4.9?
<Riddell> jtechidna: oh it's actually xsettings-kde that sets the gtk2 and 3 theme
<Riddell> as well as GTK2_RC_FILES
<tsdgeos> ScottK: haven't digged much
<tsdgeos> but i don't think there's much more changes
 * ScottK neither
 * tsdgeos will have a look later if he remembers
<jtechidna> :D http://bash.org/?16293
<apachelogger___> {standard input}: Fatal error: can't write SplitElementTxn.o: No space left on device
<apachelogger___> yehaaa
<micahg> umm, if I have a kde langpack installed in precise, it wants to install calligra on upgrade to quantal
<micahg> language-pack-kde-xx Depends calligra-l10n-xx Recommends calligra, the langpacks should enhance calligra, not recommend it
<micahg> is there an existing bug or should I file one?
<micahg> is anyone planning a calligra upload soonish?
<micahg> bug #1027215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027215 in calligra-l10n (Ubuntu Quantal) "calligra-l10n-xx should enhance, not recommend calligra" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027215
<micahg> I'm happy to do the fix/upload as long as it's approved
<micahg> Riddell: yofel_^^
<ScottK> There's some magic script that possbly needs fixing too.  I think apachelogger___ or yofel_ know about that.
<yofel> no, calligra-l10n is independent of kde-l10n and has it's own setup. Fixing that ^ would be a 2 line change in rules.
<yofel> hm
<yofel> spoke too soon
<yofel> if it has to be "Enhances" then you'll need to add that in the control file as well
<ScottK> micahg: Go for it.
<micahg> ScottK: ok, will do over the weekend when I have more time to test
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: which package is the plugin factory supposed to be in?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: python3-pyqt4.
<ScottK> I didn't do anything to make it land there though.
<JontheEchidna> you mean -kde4?
<ScottK> yes
<ScottK> pykde4
<JontheEchidna> so it should be in the build dir somewhere
<JontheEchidna> found it
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I know it gets built.
<JontheEchidna> kcmshell4 crashes, installing debugging symbols now
<bas_brain> hi guys, will ubuntu still be developed by the community or will be developed by the new company?
<ScottK> bas_brain: Di you mean Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Di/Did
<bas_brain> yeah sorry
<ScottK> Some people who work on Kubuntu are paid for it and some aren't.  That hasn't changed.  Who happens to be paying people doesn't much matter.
<bas_brain> so nothing changed, only the company who also support it. I understood
<bas_brain> I would like to help the community, any advice?
<ScottK> Start doing it.
<ScottK> If there's something you think can be improved, improve it.
<ScottK> I have to go, but if you mention where you'd like to help, I'm sure someone can suggest something.
<bas_brain> i would like to help kubuntu team
<bas_brain> how can i join any group?
<bas_brain> do i have to register to a admnistrator and then he will decide?
<JontheEchidna> barry: Hi, I tested out the python3 plugin factory just now.
<JontheEchidna> this crash occurs during plugin creation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102500/
<barry> JontheEchidna: hmm
<JontheEchidna> Fatal Python error: take_gil: NULL tstate
<JontheEchidna> here's a bt full for the top part of the stacktrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102518/
<barry> JontheEchidna: yikes.  okay, that one should be easy.  PyEval_InitThreads must be called *after* Py_Initialize in >= 3.2.  /me updates the branch
<barry> JontheEchidna: update pushed
<JontheEchidna> barry: ok, that fixed that. It now crashes the kcmshell or systemsettings when the plugin encounters a syntax error (and tries to call apport?) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102529/
<JontheEchidna> I was using the print statement instead of the print function
<barry> that's interesting
<JontheEchidna> there's a similar crash with proper syntax, too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102536/
<barry> probably the PyGILState_Ensure() needs to move above the PyErr_Print().  /me looks
<barry> JontheEchidna: this might fix the syntax error case, probably not the other case, but please pull the update and try again
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> barry: I don't think it helps the syntax case
<barry> JontheEchidna: it still crashes when you have a syntax error?
<apachelogger___> yofel: calligra-l10n does the same thing no?
<JontheEchidna> barry: yep
<barry> JontheEchidna: can you pastebin the backtrace?
<JontheEchidna> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102561/
<JontheEchidna> oh, wait
<JontheEchidna> the patch didn't apply properly
<yofel> apachelogger___: not really, they have a small setup script, but that's only to prepare the initial mutiple-tar source. The package relationships are only defined in control and rules
<JontheEchidna> ugh, I hope I don't have to do a clean rebuild. that'll take an hour or two D:
<barry> JontheEchidna: ah, no, i see where i screwed up.  hang on a sec
<barry> i wonder why it doesn't apply properly.
<JontheEchidna> actually it did apply properly
<JontheEchidna> I'm using the Manual Patch System so that I don't have to re-build the whole thing :P
<barry> i think the quilt stack is clean tho
<JontheEchidna> e.g. me manually updating the patched file after looking at the bzr diff
<barry> ah :)
<JontheEchidna> then I just rm -rf builddir-3.2/kpython3pluginfactory, then debuild -us -uc -nc
<JontheEchidna> saving me 2 hours compile time
<barry> ouch.
<barry> JontheEchidna: update pushed.  please try again
<JontheEchidna> k
<barry> JontheEchidna: i'm going to get dinner started.  brb.
<apachelogger___> yofel: spooky
<barry> JontheEchidna: let me know how it goes and i'll keep checking back in
<JontheEchidna> barry: no luck yet, the relevant part of the function looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102582/
<barry> JontheEchidna: yeah, that looks right.  the problem was that the gil state wasn't acquired when PyErr_Print() was called.  but you're saying that with the latest pastebin, the syntax error case still crashes?  if so, backtrace please.
<JontheEchidna> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102591/
<barry> JontheEchidna: okay, now i have no idea :/
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> I can throw my project up in bzr if you'd like to fiddle around with it yourself
<barry> JontheEchidna: sure.  please tell me how to build and test it tho
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> barry: lp:~echidnaman/+junk/kde-config-drivers
<JontheEchidna> mkdir build; cd build; cmake ../ -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr; make; sudo make install; kbuildsycoca4; kcmshell4 kde-config-drivers
<barry> JontheEchidna: on quantal right?
<JontheEchidna> barry: yeah, only quantal has the python3-kde stuff
<barry> cool
<barry> JontheEchidna: i guess i'll see you in 2 hours ;)
<JontheEchidna> well, my computer's a bit crap, but it's still a double-build of the package basically
<barry> JontheEchidna: something's wrong with the build system.  following your commands in a quantal chroot, after doing 'cmake ...', the make command just exits immediately.  afaict, CMakeFiles/Makefile2 has an empty all: target
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<JontheEchidna> skip the make step, just do make install
<JontheEchidna> it's interperted so there's nothing to make :P
<barry> ah, cool.  well, looks like the kcmshell4 needs the x server so the chroot is unhappy ;/
<barry> i'm going to have to install a build vm for this since i don't have a quantal machine that can handle it atm.  i'll do that now but i probably won't get to the build until monday.  please do ping me then.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> have a good weekend
<barry> thanks, you too
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-21
<ronnoc> Has a decision been made yet as to whether LO will be replaced with Calligra in 12.10?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It's done so temporarily and we'll evaluatate it.
<ronnoc> ScottK: Ok. I've been using it semi-daily without issue. Going to stress-test Words a bit this weekend. 
<ronnoc> Looks pretty solid to me so far with RC2. If you need help evaluating further, ping me
<ScottK> ronnoc: Let me know when it can save MS Office documents and then I'll consider it has a shot at being ready.
<ronnoc> IIRC it opens, but not saves. Correct?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> And no one I have to exchange documents with outside my house (same for my wife and kids) deals with anything bug MS Office docs.
<ScottK> I used to email customers both the MS Office version and the ODF version as an evangelization effort, but then I found out there are spam filters that treat unknown mime types as spam signs and they didn't know about ODF.
<ScottK> Makes it tough to get work done.
<ronnoc> ScottK: ouch! I never thought about the filter / mime type issue
<ScottK> So everyone just use ODF is not any kind of solution IME.
<ronnoc> I seem to remember a snippet about the Devs considering that a wontfix item, but maybe that was from back in the KOffice days...not sure
<ScottK> Could be.
<ScottK> I do have it installed and have managed to get a pptx or two imported with it that LO wouldn't do.
<ronnoc> that's cool. I read a bit about the /doc issue, and - of course - it's a manpower issue thought of course they would like to save the save support
<ronnoc> *though of course
<JontheEchidna> I find that sorting spreadsheets in LO was easier than with Caligra, coming from not knowing how to do so with either.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-15
<shrinivasan> hello all
<shrinivasan> good morning
<Noskcaj> afternoon shrinivasan 
<apachelogger> yofel: mumble doesn't wanna connect :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: still being set up here
<Riddell> but the server should be up
<Riddell> yofel: shadeslayer: ping?
<jussi> address was?
<Riddell> kyofel.dyndns.org
<Riddell> I can connect to kyofel.dyndns.org
<jussi> and my mumble freezes... cant get anywhere :(
<jussi> grrr
<Riddell> we're on the move, back in 15 mins
<ahoneybun> hello all
<jussi> it appears to have connected...
<jussi> but no one is there :)
<Riddell> jussi: not see me?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: we're still setting up
<jussi> nope, but Harald has joined
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ok just saying hi lol
<jussi> now I see people
<jussi> that was Jon
<jussi> but I guess people not seeing me ?
<Riddell> jussi: I see you
<Riddell> why can't we speak?
<Riddell> do we need to make a new room?
<jussi> I mean hear me
<jussi> Riddell: I heard you before
<Riddell> lips don't go red
<jussi> Harald does
<jussi> we can hear you
<jussi> Riddell: !
<jussi> yes
<jussi> you are asking how mumble works and 42
<Riddell> jussi: can you hear me now
<jussi> yes 
<jussi> yes
<jussi> haha
<jussi> you cant hear me though... ?
<Riddell> jussi: can you hear valorie ?
<jussi> yes
<Riddell> cool!
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can hear tecnical :P
<Riddell> ahoneybun: are you on mumble?
<valorie> this is amazing
<valorie> like the 21st century
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I don't know how to 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: install mumble
<Riddell> connect to kyofel.dyndns.org
<Riddell> easy
<ahoneybun> working on that now
<apachelogger> yofel: mute
<yofel> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> thx
<Quintasan> argh
<yofel> hi Quintasan
<Quintasan> Hi
<jussi> breaking up a bit...
<apachelogger> Riddell: jussi has
<jussi> can you hear me anymore? 
<Quintasan> since I'm at work I can't talk but I'm going to listen
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how do I know if you can hear me
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<jussi> the stream is getting mixed up... :(
<jussi> fades in and out
<Riddell> ahoneybun: can you hear us?
<Quintasan> I think I can hear Harald laughing in the background
<Quintasan> :DDD
<jussi> Riddell: stream is broken
<jussi> its fading in and out badly
<ahoneybun> Riddell: nope
<Mamarok> btw, folks, you should get a grap on vHanda today, as Nepomuk currently doesn't work with 4.11
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> LOL
<apachelogger> what you folks need is a guy working on multimedia
<apachelogger> wake up shadeslayer :P
<Riddell> ahoneybun: valorie is talking on docs
<Riddell> ahoneybun: can you hear?
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> now I can, switched to webcam 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you can hear?
<apachelogger> that's causing echo
<Quintasan> aw shit
<apachelogger> really bad
<Quintasan> My ears
<ahoneybun> what is the push to talk
<ahoneybun> button
<agateau> ahoneybun: you can define it in the config dialog iirc
<jussi> ahoneybun: space usually, but configurable
<agateau> might be right-ctrl by default
<agateau> oh jussi is probably right
<ahoneybun> anyone here me>?
<jussi> ahoneybun: try again, I think I did
<yofel> ahoneybun: we hear you, but the speakers in the room don't work quite yet
<jussi> "its  not you, its me" :P
<yofel> ^^
<agateau> irc window is broadcasted on the screen, so if we can't hear you, we can at least read you
<Quintasan> damn echo
<valorie> yay, ahoneybun is talkin'!
<valorie> good idea to id yourself when you speak
<apachelogger> I think working together on stuff as a group is way more fun than working on it alone; go docs *team*!
<valorie> indeed
<apachelogger> docbook is not awful, xml is :P
<Quintasan> That's agateau speaking, right?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yesw
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes
<ahoneybun> valorie: I don't like talking over people lol
<agateau> pandoc, if you don't know it: http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/
<agateau> it even supports latex for martin :)
<jussi> right, I got to run for a bit, back in a while
<jussi> Ill leave me connect though - no sense breaking a good thing :D
<apachelogger> someone hit shadeslayer on the head for being late plz :O
<shadeslayer> Pft
<Quintasan> sure
 * Quintasan throws a brick at shade
<apachelogger> loadsa background noise
 * Quintasan throws a brick at shadeslayer
<apachelogger> can't hear no nothing
<agateau> apachelogger: not much was going on. Jonathan just started talking again
<apachelogger> curious
<agateau> apachelogger: can you hear valorie?
<apachelogger> yah
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to all of you not here
<Quintasan> python is root of all evils
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-docs-saucy-salamander/518d39bc9433cf5507000173
<apachelogger> also python is awesome
<shadeslayer> people are the root of all evil
<apachelogger> volume control and such business is upstream (KDE)!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<apachelogger> just setup mediawiki for the docs :P
<soee> kde 4.11 RC 1 is skipped ?
<agateau> apachelogger: yay for that
<shadeslayer> soee: just busy at Akademy
<shadeslayer> I can run the script
<valorie> it's an idea, and we've thought about it
<soee> shadeslayer, ok ;)
<valorie> but I haven't heard that we have a sysadmin for our server?
<valorie> I'm not doing that work....
<shadeslayer> likewise ^^
<valorie> this was my issue with us having our own server
<valorie> servers without good sysadmins soon suck
<apachelogger> so recurit one? :P
<shadeslayer> recruiting is hard
<shadeslayer> nominate yofel and be done with it
<shadeslayer> s/nominate/assign/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "assign yofel and be done with it"
<david-ktp> recruiting is hard, conscripting is not.
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * apachelogger is out of coffee :(
<shadeslayer> I've not had coffee at all :(
<apachelogger> stop whining, you were late.....
<Riddell> ahoneybun: thanks, bye!
<ahoneybun> it was fun guys 
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'm running the RC1 script btw
<apachelogger> 2.8 is prerelease anyway :P
<apachelogger> informal test reports are impossible to triage
<apachelogger> lacks background and envrionmental information and whatnot
<apachelogger> they basically amount to "amarok is not working"
<apachelogger> http://community.kde.org/Phonon/QA
<apachelogger> :P
<david-ktp> we should link all of these upstream...
<apachelogger> what we need is an upstream database for testing procedures and whatnot
<david-ktp> :D
<david-ktp> ++
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, go ahead, the reason I didn't run it was that we have no officially ACK'd tarballs
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> we could be the first one
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, nvm
<yofel> shadeslayer: mail was sent ~10h ago
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ah when you say ACK'd I thought you meant "Someone who had built all the tar's and sent a email that they build fine"
<valorie> apachelogger: I tried to test some of phonon some months ago, but I don't understand what some of the tests are or how to do them
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah no, just ack'd by albert
<shadeslayer> power strips \o/
<shadeslayer> now I can work on soprano
<apachelogger> UI testing needs testsuite creation upstream
<apachelogger> we can do UI tests using the accessibility layer
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> iff upstream had a test suite it would be rather straight forward to set up
<david-ktp> upstream = KDE or Ubuntu?
<apachelogger> KDE
<apachelogger> well, there is one for gnome so it's more like adapting/creating tests I guess
<apachelogger> thing is, with the atspi accessibility magic it's trivial to do the testing, writing the tests will be an effort
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's the whole issue
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> I am in witness protection
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> :P
<jussi> Hi!
<jussi> Im ack
<jussi> back even
<apachelogger> I am not sure he actually got anywhere
<jussi> where is the agenda that Riddell is reading from ?
<Riddell> jussi: trello
<apachelogger> ah right
<Riddell> https://trello.com/board/13-10/515d717b729ef48449001328
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell we also have https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-developer-summit/51b0983365d452e4310026ad btw
<apachelogger> that is semi-solved with recent PPA changes WRT automatic dbgsym extraction
<apachelogger> we just need the space
<apachelogger> so start a flamewar
<apachelogger> say canonical is bad
<apachelogger> and stopping our quality
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does automatic dbgsym get turned on?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, it's not like we'd have more space requirement, we just needed a way to turn off -dbg extraction via pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> the big packages have -dbg anyway, so -dbgsym would simply replace that
<shadeslayer> true, but that's blocking on dbgsym handling in DrKonqi?
<shadeslayer> we can't simply turn off the dbg packages since that would break DrKonqi
<apachelogger> wouldn't
<apachelogger> not more than it is now :P
<shadeslayer> how so?
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: right now it will not be able to debug half the packages making it fully useless :P
<shadeslayer> i see
<apachelogger> reopened the board
<yofel> why?
<jussi> do you people even hear me? 
<shadeslayer> nope
<jussi> sigh.
<apachelogger> Riddell: running for 1:13 hours in case you want to break at some point :P
<apachelogger> yofel: we are not the debian team :P
<apachelogger> +1000
<apachelogger> join debian git repository
<apachelogger> branch debian/fooo kubuntu/saucy etc.etc.
<shadeslayer> yeah make sense
<apachelogger> we have a faster cadence than debian
<apachelogger> debian should pick from us
<apachelogger> not us pushing into debian
<apachelogger> use the same git repo!
<apachelogger> problem solved :P
<apachelogger> beer \o/
<apachelogger> I am going to debconf
<apachelogger> what did agateau say?
<agateau> apachelogger: asking if the other ubuntu flavors are using bzr and lp
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> apachelogger: <agateau> are the other flavours using launchpad/bzr
 * apachelogger is reasonable certain that he has a video that will bring any setup to its knees :P
<apachelogger> if not through blur, then through disk IO :P
 * yofel updates qt5 in neon/kf5
<Riddell> we don't want to know about your video collection apachelogger 
<apachelogger> yofel: how do you do that?
<yofel> apachelogger: your script?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's a music video
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, good luck :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you setup the status page
<shadeslayer> for 4.10.95
<yofel> oh right, need to fix it anyway
<shadeslayer> oh and akonadi needs to be uploaded
<apachelogger> when's lunch?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when I'm hungry enough
<apachelogger> I needs a break
<shadeslayer> I am not hungry enough
<apachelogger> we still have no 1.0
<apachelogger> he promised me a 1.0
<apachelogger> but I don't think there is one?
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> if you got active-settings installed they will inject ontop of desktop
<apachelogger> breaking stuff all over the place
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it's a kubuntu issue
<apachelogger> it's about kubuntu-settings
<apachelogger> read the flipping bug report :P
<agateau> apachelogger: you marked it as wont-fix
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> *check*
<yofel> shadeslayer: setup done
<shadeslayer> thx
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> wrong bug
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1185503
<apachelogger> agateau: ^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1185503 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "active applies to -desktop sessions" [High,Triaged]
<agateau> apachelogger: did you just update the trello link?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<agateau> for people wondering what's happening
<shadeslayer> we're having drinks
<Riddell> free beer!
<agateau> local team brought us free drinks to compensate for moving the kubuntu room back and forth
<agateau> awesome
<shadeslayer> libre cervesa \o/
<jussi> Someone drink one for me!
<apachelogger> agateau: yes :P
<agateau> jussi: working on it
<BluesKaj> Molson Canadian pls
<jussi> :D
 * agateau is actually dring naranja
<shadeslayer> likewise
<agateau> apachelogger: i expected to see a trace of the change in the card
<agateau> apachelogger: i mean, I thought trello recorded the changes
<jussi> who is the guy speaking now (british accent)
<agateau> jussi: lord edmundson
<agateau> jussi: aka david-ktp
<jussi> agateau: ok, thanks
<apachelogger> agateau: that's what comments are for I reckon
<jussi> pfffffffffttttttttttt
<david-ktp> normally I'm d_ed
<david-ktp> I'm using a different client.. which sucks
<apachelogger> david-ktp's accent is so thick I can hardly understand anything
<jussi> not alive? 
<jussi> :D
<agateau> apachelogger: sure, not picking at you at all, just surprised by trello behavior
<agateau> david-ktp: you're using unsupported features of said client, your fault!
<apachelogger> agateau: simpler that way, though I suppose timelines/history are indeed very common today
<jussi> Work item: get ktp up to scratch :)  *cough*
<agateau> apachelogger: yes, I guess so
<david-ktp> jussi, sure - join us in #kde-telepathy
<apachelogger> last I wanted to use ktp for IRC someone shouted at me and said it's going away and I shouldn't use it and I am stupid and stuff....
<david-ktp> that's exactly what I said :)
<jussi> david-ktp: come on, haven't I made enough bugs for you to remember me? 
<david-ktp> and haven't I fixed enough
<jussi> :D
<apachelogger> there's no such thing
<jussi> no
<apachelogger> david-ktp's having an orgasm it seems
<jussi> hahaha
<apachelogger> ....ScottK is handling the card now; it is not done
<apachelogger> or he is supposed to anyway ^^
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> plasma has update scripts!!@$!!@
<apachelogger> you can fiddle with anything from an update script
<apachelogger> and that is the way to fix broken setups
<apachelogger> !!!!
<apachelogger> ^ \o/ ^
<apachelogger> fix it proper!
<jussi> I would like that we do a reviewthe default settings  of stuff we ship - perhaps we make a list and people can volunteer to review certain apps? 
<apachelogger> no one reading me
<apachelogger> going for a smoke
<Riddell> apachelogger: we're here!
<jussi> Riddell: is that something we can put on a card or so ?
<yofel> apachelogger:I checked, but i couldn't figure out how to identify whether someone has an intentionally broken desktop or whether it's broken by the script
<yofel> shadeslayer: any errors with 4.10.95 (patch wise etc.)?
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope
<shadeslayer> yofel: soprano needs doing
<shadeslayer> things keep interfering
<yofel> interesting... as I got patch failures in my daily builds o.O
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> yofel: postinst script.... if previous version was broken place the update script in the path, otherwise not
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> kde-baseapps  kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers  kdepim  kdepim-runtime  kde-runtime
<shadeslayer> right, will get to those post lunch
<apachelogger> yofel: everyone having a deliberately broken setup will probably not have the broken settings installed, and new setups will get autofixed
<yofel> shadeslayer: maybe just c&p the script output to the pad, then you don't have to do everything
<shadeslayer> I closed the terminal, no script output for you
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=clones%2Fkde-runtime%2Fsitter%2Fkubuntu.git&a=commit&h=cb7e97516f75d01fea6a44950d8263792524a7ad
<apachelogger> I think the auto-select language option can be landed now
<apachelogger> (though it has a beauty issue)
<apachelogger> actually, let's see if we can get rid of that
<shadeslayer> lemme push bzr branches
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=clones%2Fkde-runtime%2Fsitter%2Fkubuntu.git&a=commit&h=fd29a011d8c559ff2c8fb81351141cd89f7377ef do you think that is SRU material?
<apachelogger> Riddell: please update the muon card plz
<apachelogger> it has loads of checklists: P
<yofel> shadeslayer: my poor script summary :(
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: I've posted a list of packages that need work
<yofel> yay, thanks
<shadeslayer> lunch \o/
<jussi> you arent allowed to eat lunch!!!!
<yofel> FOOD
<jussi> not acceptable
<jussi> david-ktp: doesnt get lunch, he hasnt fixed enough ktpo bugs
<apachelogger> yes
<azeem> heya, is there some information somewhere whether precise packages are planned for 4.11 and whether RC1 will be packaged?
<Riddell> apachelogger: john layt will be here after lunch, able to say anything about locale?
<Riddell> I see you just dropped the patch in kde-workspace
<apachelogger> Riddell: the patch removal is a no-brainer
<apachelogger> but I can say things, whatever things may be :P
<yofel> Riddell: FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1196752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196752 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Suspend only works once when using upower with logind" [Undecided,Triaged]
<yofel> azeem: RC1 packaging is in process, the kde release team had to delay it because of akademy
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: when is muon-discover getting its new icon? :)
<yofel> azeem: as for 4.11, there probably will be some packages, but upstream doesn't recommend to run it on 12.04 because the base software stack is too old
<Riddell> starting again
<Riddell> anyone on mumble?
<Riddell> apachelogger?
<apachelogger> yes
<jussi> Im herer
<apachelogger> hear no nothing though :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: now?
<apachelogger> no
<Riddell> apachelogger: you have mute and defened on
<david-ktp> mck182 and I are busy in a different room
<shadeslayer> mm
<jussi> not here he doesnt
<apachelogger> I don't I am speaking with jussi
<shadeslayer> david-ktp: doing your thing
<apachelogger> there we go
<apachelogger> or not ^^
<jussi> we just had a small clip
<Riddell> can you hear?
<jussi> [13:49:03] <jussi> I would like that we do a reviewthe default settings  of stuff we ship - perhaps we make a list and people can volunteer to review certain apps? 
<apachelogger> I totally don't hear mr layt :P
<yofel> azeem: you do hear him now?
<yofel> erm , apachelogger^
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> languages is not doing that right now
<apachelogger> I think getting it generically upstream is the longterm plan here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can't you speak in Mumble?
<apachelogger> yes, but echo
<apachelogger> makes my head go wild
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: headphones?
<apachelogger> your end is producing the echo :P
<shadeslayer> bah 
<apachelogger> Quintasan will do inputmethods :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: If it's switch to fcitx I can do it
<Quintasan> Otherwise I can just try making sure it works
<apachelogger> make the KCM do im configuration
<jussi> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<jussi> If you would like testing for that kind of items, please let me know. 
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's because the ubuntu thing are systemlocales, whereas we have languages
<apachelogger> \o/ frameworks5 ftw \o/
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> workspace is frozen
<apachelogger> runtime is not
<Quintasan> Can has fcitx apachelogger?
<jussi> quick!
<Riddell> apachelogger: able to put your patch on reviewboard?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what's that?
<jussi> are the munich guys on irc?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It's not ibus, that's what I can tell you
<Quintasan> It's an input method selector
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I know nothing about that
<apachelogger> at all
<apachelogger> input methods is a realm I do not want to know anything about either :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Well, it's python(ibus) vs not python(fcitx)
<jussi> or how can we get in contact with them after this ?
<jussi> Riddell: please ask ^ ^^ :)
<jussi> email would work also... ?
<jussi> Riddell: write it down? 
<yofel> hi hefeweiz3n
<apachelogger> Riddell: muenchen
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/15/plasma-desktopZN2352.png <- awesomest silly workaround I did in 2 weeks \o/
<yofel> heh
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Hey man, which signal fires when sourcelist::uploadCache finishes?
<shadeslayer> oh look, manchicken
<shadeslayer> manchicken: did you get anywhere with dbgysm + dr konqi?
<shadeslayer> oh
<manchicken> shadeslayer: I'm close to done with it, just trying to figure out how to tell when the update is finished.
<shadeslayer> is "Dr" in Dr Konqi a ref to "The Doctor"
<manchicken> I was going to update the Trello card, but it appears I don't have write access.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: username plz
<shadeslayer> pft
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, it's because its a doctor.............
<manchicken> Fun... touch screen input just killed my X session :)
<manchicken> shadeslayer: I signed up using my gmail, themanchicken@gmail.com
<shadeslayer> manchicken: need username
<jussi> Riddell: can we talk about defaults next? 
<Riddell> jussi: if you lead it
<manchicken> manchicken
<manchicken> shadeslayer: It had picked some jackass name like "michaelstemle". I don't know who'd want a name like that.
<manchicken> Lucky for me, I can change it :)
<shadeslayer> manchicken: plz do not nuke our board
<shadeslayer> manchicken: and welcome :)
<manchicken> shadeslayer: Proceeding to nuke...
<manchicken> heh
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> jussi: I think that ulitmatley needs to be carried upstream
<manchicken> Now that I'm an org member on trello, how do I do a thing on it?
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> There we go
<manchicken> "Join Board" evidently means something.
<manchicken> I'll assign this card to myself then?
<shadeslayer> yes plz
<manchicken> Done, notes added.
<Riddell> jussi: look in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/
<apachelogger> we need to fix that path nesting at some point
<apachelogger> Riddell: most of them set general stuff were our vision diverges
<apachelogger> most notibly silly didyouknow and splash
<manchicken> Do we still have a mailing list that we use?
<manchicken> I need answers from JontheEchidna but he doesn't appear to be responding.
<manchicken> Offline, asynchronous communication may be in order.
<apachelogger> it has the same rc....
<manchicken> I wasn't sure if we'd moved off to a web forum or something.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd like to mention that this is being recorded :P
<apachelogger> manchicken: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<manchicken> apachelogger: Just subscribed.
<manchicken> apachelogger: Do I need to be approved?
<manchicken> I'm typing up my email right now for Jon, hopefully I can get an answer today. I'd like to finish this thing on the bus ride up to Chicago on Saturday.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I propose we create a kded module that displays a big error window when using xmir
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> not supported means not supported
<apachelogger> there is no need for apport, it is not supported
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> fine with me then
<apachelogger> also (at least) apport-kde is not maintained
<shadeslayer> I just wanted to know if it was possible to just send them to XMir and if that would be viable
<apachelogger> so I'd stay away from it to begin with
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh is it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I just thought that it was feature complete
<apachelogger> feature complete != needs no maintainership :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: didn't you try and run some script on XMir and it complained it didn't find X
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, I did, but I couldn't reproduce that
<yofel> so don't ask me
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: where are you!
<yofel> Riddell: http://community.kde.org/KDE_Core/ReleasesProposal
<azeem> yofel: thanks - do you have any pointer about what exactly is considered problematic with 12.04?
<yofel> azeem: graphics stack and boost library, but graphics stack we might be able to use the hardware enablement backports from ubuntu
<azeem> yofel: ok
<manchicken> Okay, I've sent out the email, hopefully I can get this moving again soon.
<manchicken> Hopefully my message gets through, I sent it immediately prior to seeing the subscribe confirmation link :)
<manchicken> Did anybody get the message I sent to kubuntu-devel yet?
<manchicken> If it didn't go out yet I can re-send it... but I don't want to send out a duplicate.
<Riddell> check the archives
<manchicken> Aren't they only done once a day?
<manchicken> Okay, I've gotta go, I'm hoping my message is stuck in moderation or something. I'll resend later if I don't see it.
<manchicken> Thanks guys.
<apachelogger> the startup speed of plasma is a very bad joke
<apachelogger> yofel: that's what staging is for
<apachelogger> everyone should.
<apachelogger> so we need more stagings
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's what he's saying
<Riddell> remove kubuntu-ppa/staging
<Riddell> create kubuntu-ppa/backports-proposed kubuntu-ppa/updates-proposed kubuntu-ppa/beta-proposed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's their problem
<Riddell> upload to -proposed,copy over once built to prevert archive skew
<Riddell> is my notes
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think staging represents the use better :P
<apachelogger> j-b?
<apachelogger> is it my j-b?
<yofel> apachelogger: well, we could make more stagings, but for me staging and proposed are essentially the same
<apachelogger> <3 j-b <3
<yofel> so I don't particulary care about the naming
<Riddell> j-b has arrives
<Riddell> http://packages.medibuntu.org/saucy/index.html
<apachelogger> ices is icecast client
<apachelogger> This package depends on the binaries codecs package matching your architecture (w32codecs for i386 and w64codecs for amd64 systems).
<apachelogger> Riddell: that also deps w32codecs
<apachelogger> it probably has some additional AAC enabled
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> I know, right :(
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> !info ices2
<ubottu> ices2 (source: ices2): Ogg Vorbis streaming source for Icecast 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-13 (raring), package size 64 kB, installed size 204 kB
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's ices0
<apachelogger> deprecated by ices2
<apachelogger> http://www.icecast.org/ices.php
<apachelogger> just screw it
<apachelogger> no one needs that crap
<apachelogger> can I haz hot-j-b?
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> there is no desktop file Riddell
<apachelogger> so it won't show up in discover
<apachelogger> app-install is useless without hot-babe and stuff
<apachelogger> it's a cache of desktop files essentially
<apachelogger> and icons
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it has libdvdcss.desktop
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> then we need it :P
<shadeslayer> could move it to libdvdcss.desktop
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but then if you're adding the medibuntu repo, you know you have to install libdvdcss 
<shadeslayer> which is an argument for not having that
<apachelogger> not if a user interface was there to add the repo :P
<apachelogger> it breaks protection
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> that is illegal in some countries
<apachelogger> that's the only problem it has
<apachelogger> Riddell: binary blob
<apachelogger> one person uses it :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: just maintain the same package for ubuntu and debian
<apachelogger> Riddell: funman
<apachelogger> Riddell: libqapt has magic like that
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> see mailing list :P
<apachelogger> WRT adding the repo
<apachelogger> j-b gone again :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: when's the next break?
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we need another break?
<apachelogger> I need to go get more coffee :P
<Riddell> ok break time
<Riddell> back at 16:10
<apachelogger> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/15/plasma-desktoptZ2309.png
<apachelogger> also, are we back yet?
<yofel> apachelogger: :D
<mikecb> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: in progress
<apachelogger> just in case: I hear nothing :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: now?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> awooga
<apachelogger> I think kinfocenter & kickoff->computer are a given
<apachelogger> question is whether we'd want to put it in systemsettings as well
<apachelogger> I think windows also has it in there
<apachelogger> no clue where osx has it
<apachelogger> IMO kinfocenter actually should be removed from the seed :P
<apachelogger> it's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to messy
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> I'd not put it in kinfocenter only
<apachelogger> that's not where a user should go
<apachelogger> ever
<apachelogger> well, it's still in the archive
<apachelogger> we can put that in about-distro
<apachelogger> actualy the gnome version of it has the driver info as well
<apachelogger> http://www.vuntz.net/photoblog/20110413_force-fallback-mode.png
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<apachelogger> how about having a simplified kinfocenter?
<apachelogger> kcms are what need maintaining :P
<Riddell> sound hard to design and maintain
<apachelogger> if it goes upstream all is good
<apachelogger> the shell is relatively simple
<apachelogger> just saying, it's an option ^^
<Riddell> "about-distro in all three places, kinfo, system settings, kickoff computer
<Riddell> consider if we want to keep kinfocentre on the image"
<Riddell> is what I've written
<Riddell> http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm
<apachelogger> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/15/plasma-desktopB26121.png 5 sloc, and a bash script with another 5 sloc :P
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> apachelogger: when is that opening? Right when you start drkonqi or when you try to file a bug?
<yofel> because still being able to generate backtraces would be handy
<apachelogger> when the application starts
<apachelogger> yofel: no
<yofel> oh, fun
<apachelogger> not supported
<apachelogger> if the application crashes at all in that envrionment it may be an xmir problem
<apachelogger> in which case we do not care 
<yofel> right, but why prevent the application from running at all?
<yofel> there are unity users that like using e.g. kile
<apachelogger> it's running
<mikecb> This seems like a major abstraction failure...
<apachelogger> it just shows a window explaining the stituation
<yofel> ah ok
<apachelogger> after you oked it the app starts
<apachelogger> if it crashes it simply goes away
<apachelogger> i.e. drkonqi is not even invoked
<apachelogger> apport or whatever can still catch it though I suppose
<apachelogger> gdb can anyway
<yofel> hm, so you just set KDE_DEBUG?
<yofel> (which would be fine with me)
<apachelogger> hm?
<yofel> apachelogger: well, how did you disable drkonqi?
<apachelogger> inside kcrash.cpp
<apachelogger> kapplication tries to activate drkonqi, the function however first checks for xmir and if detected throws the info and refuses to activate drkonqi
<yofel> aah
<apachelogger> then in the handler it checks whether drkonqi was activated and if not simply aborts handling
<yofel> apachelogger: can that be done for help->report bug too or is there an easy way to just remove that?
<apachelogger> yeah needs some way for that too
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> I think we want the on-startup notification
<apachelogger> otherwise people may experience issues and turn to the forums and people there get ??? situations
<apachelogger> yofel: did you actually manage to build a qt5 source?
<yofel> #2 now, #1 FTBFS
<apachelogger> it may be that I did not push all of qt5 :P
<apachelogger> has nothing to do with multiarch from what I saw
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> cause qtwebkit is shit :P
<apachelogger> but frameworks doesnt require qtwebkit
<apachelogger> it all built fine until yofel touched stuff :P
<yofel> veeeery funny
<apachelogger> I am serious
<apachelogger> look at kdelibs
<apachelogger> built until july 12 and then it failed and then it got fixed and now plasma fails :P
<Riddell> Mamarok: you wanted to look at nepomuk?
<apachelogger> nepomuk worked last I checked
<apachelogger> dolphin totally knew about my prn
<yofel> apachelogger: well, looking
<yofel> it did fail on KF5 indeed
<apachelogger> yofel: \o/
<apachelogger> you're probably best to handle that anyway it only confused me because I did not look at the neon tooling changes ^^
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes, please, check with vHanda, it currently doesn't work on 4.11 in Raring
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so what is the solution to that shipping problem?
<apachelogger> but what would trigger the notification?
<apachelogger> which application that is
<apachelogger> also note that I'd like to get rid of the notifications entirely
<apachelogger> they should be integrated into the apps
<Mamarok> it did work with KDE 4.10.x before
<Riddell> Mamarok: works in saucy for me in 4.11
<Riddell> and I know it worked in raring with 4.10
 * yofel upgrades raring in vbox to 4.11
<Mamarok> yes, but it doesn't with 4.11 in Raring, so something is screwd up
<Riddell> Mamarok: yofel will test but internet is slow so may take a while to upgrade
<Mamarok> OK
<Mamarok> just tell me if I need to test something
<Mamarok> and grab vHanda, he can tell you what is wrong
<Mamarok> as I reported it to him directly
<yofel> hm, I'll fetch him when he runs into me
<Mamarok> go looking for food, you will sure find him :)
<yofel> CMake Error at /opt/project-neon5/share/ECM/find-modules/FindKF5.cmake:123 (message):
<yofel>   KF5: requested unknown components KI18n
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> trying to build myself from git
<apachelogger> yofel: missing dep in kf5 maybe?
<apachelogger> or too old ECM
<apachelogger> heading out now
<apachelogger> laters
 * Mamarok grrmls at her video drivers crashing everytime I use a browser over a few hours
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dolphin
<shadeslayer> or maybe krunner
<yofel> Mamarok: ok, vishesh says it's not his faul, aurelien confirmed that
<yofel> and agateau just told me what's wrong
<Mamarok> yofel: I know it is not his fault, but he knows what is wrong on your side
<ScottK> apachelogger: re is this SRU material, I'd say so if you have a good test case.
<ScottK> re the trello card, what one?
<yofel> Mamarok: what do you have in /usr/lib/odbc/ ? (or does that folder even exist for you?)
 * Mamarok checks
<Mamarok> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/pe2f39a06/
<yofel> hm
<yofel> agateau: you said that you had to symlink those files? ^
<Mamarok> symlink to what?
<volkan> Riddell: hey Jonathan. is the mail you sent to be done in Docs?
<volkan> I could also help with one of the topics
<Riddell> volkan: yeah that's feedback about the docs from the kubuntu session today
<volkan> Riddell: ops i forgot about that :/
<volkan> are there any assignments yet?
<Riddell> volkan: check trello.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> docs board has the todo list
<Riddell> volkan: the stuff I posted today is all fresh, still to be worked on
<Riddell> valorie and ahoneybun would be good people to talk to about docs but they're both away just now
<Riddell> valorie: but mostly it's a wiki, so edit :)
<volkan> Riddell: cool! can I also add some more items to the list? 
<volkan> I also found that there is no link for translation.
<Riddell> volkan: we've not worked out translations but it'll be through launchpad I expect
<Riddell> volkan: but yeah do add it
<volkan> Riddell: no i mean the direction to wikipage wiki.kubuntu.org/Translations
<Riddell> volkan: oh that should be added to the contributions section?
<volkan> i think so :?
<volkan> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> volkan: <valorie > oh ah
<Riddell> (I think she's drunk)
<Riddell> volkan: but yeah I think it should be in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/GettingInvolved
<Riddell> pointing to upstream and launchpad as best needed
<volkan> Riddell: here is the original link, i mistyped before: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Translations
<apachelogger> ScottK: the standing SRU for more software card
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-16
<Riddell> mjg blog on mir http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/26254.html
<ScottK> apachelogger: Ah, yes.  I am taking care of that.
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought that was a nice one.
<manchicken> w00t... JontheEchidna's email totally helped.
<manchicken> Do we have any internationalization plans for this kubuntu-debug-installer app?
<ScottK> We always have internationalization plans ...
<manchicken> And... we're functional.
<manchicken> Sweet.
<JontheEchidna> manchicken: btw, speaking of l10n, you should probably throw this in before you hit trans->run()
<JontheEchidna> trans->setLocale(QLatin1String(setlocale(LC_MESSAGES, 0)));
<manchicken> I'm gonna polish this off a bit and we'll be ready.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: Cool
<JontheEchidna> so the user's locale settings get properly communicated to qaptworker
<JontheEchidna> also, glad to here you got things working
<JontheEchidna> *hear
<JontheEchidna> mm, that shows that I really should be going to bed as planned, heh
<JontheEchidna> g'night
<manchicken> I'm gonna be a jerk and put my name in the credits of the file. Booya.
<manchicken> Okay, my changes are done.
<manchicken> How would folks prefer I commit my changes?
<manchicken> I guess I could stick it on my own bzr.
<manchicken> https://code.launchpad.net/~manchicken/kubuntu-debug-installer/kubuntu-debug-installer/+merge/174909
<ScottK> Then do a merge request or something.
<manchicken> D'oh, missing a file.
<manchicken> https://code.launchpad.net/~manchicken/kubuntu-debug-installer/kubuntu-debug-installer/+merge/174915
<manchicken> I *really* like this new way of distributing changes.
<ahoneybun> hello all?
<manchicken> Hi
<ahoneybun> hey manchicken 
<manchicken_> do we not have debug symbols for plasma-desktop?
<yofel> manchicken: kde-workspace-dbg
<soee> good morning
<yofel> manchicken_: I only took a quick glance on the merge, but I think you missed the "release" repository. You have X-updates, X-security and X-proposed, but I see no place where you add X without a suffix
<yofel> shadeslayer: how's soprano?
<yofel> E: libkdcraw22: embedded-library usr/lib/libkdcraw.so.22.1.1: libraw
<yofel> why do I get the feeling that pino wanted that implemented in lintian...
<Riddell> good morning Kubuntu
<yofel> hi Riddell
<tester56> hi, when I click an URL in any kde program the website gets downloaded and opened in the webbrowser. any idea how to disable this and open the webpage directly instead?
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: nowhere
<yofel> shadeslayer: k, still want to do it, otherwise I'll take care of it
<shadeslayer> probably best if someone other than me took it up since I'm not really in a state to do packaging today
<yofel> ack
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> you know what I mean :P
<shadeslayer> even though I've had coffee I feel like shit
<jussi> can anyone recommend me a decent voip provider? 
<apachelogger> yofel: seems to me neon is now missing ld_library?
<apachelogger> or we need to build with rpath
<apachelogger> (which IMO makes sense anyway)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> missing package
<apachelogger> jussi: skype? :P
<yofel> missing package?
<yofel> and yeah, we should build with rpath (which is the default I think?)
<apachelogger> don't ask, I don't know what is wrong :P
<yofel> not sure, I get a different error locally then the one in the PPA :/
<yofel> *than
<yofel> let me finish soprano, then I'll take another look
<jussi> apachelogger: pffffffffffffffffffffffffffftttt
<apachelogger> I need more coffee
<apachelogger> yofel: somehow my plasma-shell wants libkde4support but that lib doesn't exist ^^
<yofel> pass some to shadeslayer, he can need some more ^^
<apachelogger> not even sure how that works
<yofel> apachelogger: er, that's supposed to be part of kdelibs, no?
<apachelogger> I guess
<yofel> well, kdelibs is new, while plasma is a few days old, so I guess that's a problem
<apachelogger> could be
<apachelogger> plasma should build again now though
<Riddell> libkde4support.so.5 is missing from neon5
<apachelogger> the build from yesterday had a transitional upstream problem
<Riddell> ah name change /opt/project-neon5/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKDE4Support.so
<apachelogger> guess that explains it then
<Riddell> lots of capitalisation changes
<apachelogger> its the way of the qt :P
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> I'll go for lunchens and stuff
<apachelogger> manchicken_: JontheEchidna: QAptDecorator looks silly
<Riddell> "Logan Rosen (logan) wants to be a member of Kubuntu Packagers" anyone we know?
<yofel> the name sounds familiar, but I don't think I've every had direct contact with him
<Riddell> does ubuntu studio says launchpad
<Riddell> hmm he reviewed this, so could be a useful chap, I'll e-mail him https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/nootka/upstream-merge/+merge/173865
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<Riddell> ~z
<Riddell> a wet lunch
 * Riddell hiden in the hack room
<yofel> Riddell: that's why we pretty much turned the coffee shop into another hack room ^^
<Riddell> ah hah
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> hi Quintasan
<Quintasan> yofel: You doing anything productive now or it's coffee break?
<yofel> well, I'm hacking in the coffee shop, so I'm working on 4.10.95 and drinking coffee
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> multi tasking productivity!
<Riddell> afiestas_: do you know who's looked into systemd in KDE?
<manchicken_> apachelogger: i agree. works though :-)
<manchicken_> apachelogger: i have time to polish, but i wanted to get something out which worked first
<Quintasan> manchicken_: Did you decide whether you are going to work on PolicyKit KCM?
<yofel> manchicken_: did you get my message about the repositories?
<manchicken_> yofel, I'm on mobile, so i may have but I don't know where it's off to
<yofel> <yofel> manchicken_: I only took a quick glance on the merge, but I think you missed the "release" repository. You have X-updates, X-security and X-proposed, but I see no place where you add X without a suffix
<manchicken_> gotcha. could you comment on the card or the merge so I won't forget?
<manchicken_> I'll also put it on my todo list
<yofel> right, will do that
<manchicken_> thanks
<manchicken_> ill get to that tonight or tomorrow night. please let me know if you guys see anything else. my c++ is pretty weak, so I'll probably have several revisions while I make this suck a bit less.
<manchicken_> I really like the way contributions are done now. this is cool.
<Riddell> apachelogger: no qtwebkit5 in neon5?  that seems to be needed by plasma now
 * yofel moved to the hack room for better wifi
 * Riddell waves at yofel 
<yofel> :D
<yofel> grrrr, qtwebkit tells you exactly one missing dep at a time and it seems to have dozens :(
 * yofel wonders why qtwebkit has like 3 buildsystems...
<yofel> and no readme...
<Riddell> yofel: it is horrible like that
<Riddell> yofel: why are you building it?
<yofel> was looking at whether it's possible to add it to neon5 in a sane way
<yofel> as it's intentionally not in the qt5 build
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> but is now needed
<Riddell> isn't there a build script with it like qt4webkit has?
<yofel> well, it's optional, but yeah it should be there
<yofel> not sure, I'm now building it the way the archive package does
<Riddell> it runs ./Tools/Scripts/build-webkit
<yofel> seems to work so far
<Riddell> is it just me or are the list archives incomplete?
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2013-July/thread.html
<Riddell> no "Extending the KDE SC Micro Release Exception"
<Riddell> or several posts I made yesterday
<Riddell> afiestas_: http://www.devheads.net/linux/kubuntu/development/extending-kde-sc-micro-release-exception.htm
<Riddell> afiestas_: does kscreen do bugfix only releases? I don't think it does
<Riddell> apachelogger: but digikam is cool now, I taught a digikam dev how to canoe, that makes them cool in my book
<apachelogger> shall we talk to sune about this? :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<yofel> hm, kmail isn't sending my queued mails
<yofel> how nice
<yofel> and qtwebkit didn't build, fun
<Peace-> guys do you know why this command doesn't work on kubuntu  dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest='org.freedesktop.Hal' /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Shutdown
<Peace-> it should close the computer 
<yofel> Hal?
<Peace-> yofel: well yeah it's not installed by default ?
<Peace-> or i remember bad?
<lordievader> Wasn't Hal replaced by Udev?
<yofel> hal is deprecated since ages and not installed by default anymore, upower replaces it
<Peace-> uuu
<Peace-> i remember bad :D
<Peace-> yofel: btw do you know the dbus line to close computer?
<Peace-> :d
<Peace-> i know i am asking a lots 
<yofel> I'm just trying to figure that out again, in saucy logind is responsible for that, before it was consolekit I think
<yofel> what release are you on?
<Peace-> 13.04
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus --system org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<yofel> I think
<Peace-> yofel: ok saved
<Peace-> thank you so much
<seaLne> apachelogger: why dosen't dragon play webm files, presumably the backend dosen't support it, is that likely to change?
<Riddell> seaLne: I guess that's gstreamer at fault, you could try searching for gstreamer fixes or install the vlc backend
<seaLne> the akademy videos are going to be webm because they are so much better than ogv
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> seaLne: got a sample I can try?
<apachelogger> probably because it's not in the mimetype list
<apachelogger> of the dragon desktop file
<apachelogger> because you cannot do video/*
<apachelogger> really awesome business :P
<seaLne> Riddell: http://byte.kde.org/~duffus/tmp/15_42_06.dv.webm
<seaLne> (unfortunatly someone had mucked about with the camera autofocus)
<seaLne> oh so dragon can play it, just pretends it can't
<Riddell> yeah plays fine in dragon here
<Riddell> also in rekonq and firefox
<seaLne> had to right click other to get it to though
<Riddell> mm so apachelogger's diagnosis is correct
<yofel> apachelogger: could you please review my kde-runtime changes? I dropped a phonon related patch that I think is obsolete by changes you did, but I'm not sure
<Riddell> apachelogger: want me to fix that or will you?
<apachelogger> Riddell: feel free to
<apachelogger> Riddell: while you are at it please also review all video/ types are in the file ;)
<Riddell> I wish ssh would not make a local copy of something when you forget the : at the end of the hostname
<Riddell> vHanda: ping?
<yofel> hm, no, recommends didn't work
<yofel> make[1]: lintian: Command not found
<Riddell> Noskcaj!
<Noskcaj> hello
<Riddell> Noskcaj: see the comment on nootka?
<Noskcaj> just then. I'll try and fix it today
<yofel> ScottK: for bugfixes post the last kde bugfix release, can we push out bugfix SRU's every now and then batching several patches together or would we have to SRU every patch by itself?
<yofel> out of curiousity I checked what was fixed in git after 4.10.5: http://paste.kde.org/p43e5f255
 * Riddell announces http://archive.kubuntu.co.uk/
<yofel> we have 2 of the kde-workspace commits in our 4.10.5 packages, but nothing else
<ScottK> yofel: Batching is fine, but if it's not an upstream release, we need to have a test case for each.
<yofel> ok
 * yofel manually triggers kdelibs and e-c-m builds for kf5 hoping that plasma will build then
<Noskcaj> Riddell, i "think" i've fixed nootka, can you have a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/nootka/upstream-merge/+merge/173865
<Riddell> Noskcaj: about to go to sleep, will look tomorrow
<Noskcaj> ok
<Riddell> but not before publishing this rocking blog http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/16/kubuntu-all-stars-akademy
 * Quintasan can imagine shadeslayer going "I'VE GOTTA MOVES LIKE THAT, I'VE GOTTA MOVES LIKE THAT"
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-17
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: haha
<ScottK> I hope someone is going to the release team BoF tomorrow.
<manchicken> yofel: I added the base repo now, too.
<manchicken> I resubmitted my merge request.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I don't really know what else we could do about the QAptDecorator bit, I kinda wanted something we could pull out and put somewhere else if needed, too.
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: I've thought about maybe just adding a KApt wrapper around it, but I don't think that we really have that much that we need to do here... so I thought that simplest would be best, and simplest seemed like a class method.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm at release bof, what shall I say?
<Riddell> general position is it would be ok but we have a selfish preference for 6 months cos that matches
<Riddell> if going with three months a .3 and maybe .4 bugfix release would be nice but it's ok to exponentially increase the time between bugfix releases
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you bring that up yet ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> ok 
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell for us it is mostly about getting the feature releases in ubuntu backports 
<shadeslayer> or longer support ...
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, if the changes are smaller, we *could* maybe take that up with the TB again. With the full backport procedure that's simply impossible, we would need some kind of macro backport exception
<shadeslayer> true 
<shadeslayer> can we ask for a full archive rebuild against a PPA or sth ?
<shadeslayer> for a release that has been out 
<Riddell> erk
<shadeslayer> ?
<Riddell> a full archive rebuild against a PPA: I really doubt it
<shadeslayer> Hm 
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> if we can figure out that part of the infrastructure on our side, wouldnt it be easier for us ?
<yofel> do we need a full archive rebuild?
<Riddell> yeah what would that be for?
<yofel> we need to *check* all reverse dependencies, and possibly fix some
<yofel> but we don't need to generically rebuild everything (that's what symbols files were e.g. for?)
<shadeslayer> yofel: does the check entail only checking installabillity or compiling as well ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: both + runnability
<yofel> e.g. that the kipi-plugins need to be rebuilt can't be figured out without actually trying to run them
<shadeslayer> right, so maybe not a full archive rebuild, but can we make a subset of packages that we can create somehow ?
<shadeslayer> and ask for a rebuild of those 
<yofel> it would still be a rather large list... 
<shadeslayer> I just think Riddell's point that it would fix more bugs than it would create is very valid 
<debfx> are you talking about putting a whole KDE release into the official backports repo?
<yofel> that was his plan
<debfx> there is a technical problem about that: you can only selectively install packages from backports (except when you change the pinning)
<yofel> background: albert asked why ubuntu can push out new firefox releases to every ubuntu release, but we can't update KDE
<yofel> good point
<yofel> though now I remember that the firefox packages are pretty self-contained
<yofel> they had to change the packaging quite a bit back when they started doing those feature updates
<debfx> firefox isn't in *-backports, it's in security (and thus also updates)
<shadeslayer> right 
<debfx> yeah they had to change a few things, like killing all extension packages and everything that depends on xulrunner
<shadeslayer> heh ...
<shadeslayer> so basically I want to make sure Kubuntu uses supported KDE releases, something that was not viable during the 18 month cycle, but seems fairly viable now 
<Riddell> 4 month release cycle seems to be popular
<shadeslayer> still doesn't solve our support issue ?
<yofel> would mean we would skip releases irregularily as well
<yofel> :/
<Riddell> Quintasan: <yofel> can you finish 4.11, there are  like 2 packages left with missing files
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<ScottK> Firefox is an exception because of the vast array of security issues in the code and the upstream release model, it's impossible to support otherwise (Chromium too).
<ScottK> We could probably sell QtWebKt upgrades similarly, but that's about it.
<ScottK> Riddell: How'd the BoF go?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<apachelogger> agateau: I'll probably freeze about-distro tomorrow in case you want anything changed still
 * apachelogger sighs at bzr
<apachelogger> yofel: plz note that runtime had an intermediate change
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<soee> hows the work on RC1 going?
<ScottK> Can someone else test 4.10.5 and put their results in the bug?  It's sufficiently aged tomorrow, but I'm a little reluctant to release it just based on my testing.
<yofel> apachelogger: oh, so I still need like half of the patch?
<yofel> I just made kdelibs 4.10.95 build the udisks2 backend instead of the udisks one as an experiment (The Limux intend to use 4.11 on 12.04 with udisks2. Not sure how sane that is but lets try it out on 13.10 at least)
<yofel> *limux folks
<yofel> I'll be at the solid sprint tomorrow to get more information on that
 * yofel is off to bed
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/17/qtwebkit-232-and-qtwebkit-qt-51
<Riddell> !newversion qtwebkit-source 2.3.2
<ubottu> Riddell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> kc8qvp_: newversion qtwebkit-source 2.3.2
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion qtwebkit-source 2.3.2
<Riddell> hmm
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1202425
<kc8qvp_> Riddell: I am not only a bot.
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/18/akademy-2013-day-4-photos
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-18
<manchicken> Tonio2: Howdy
<manchicken> Has anybody had a chance to review the merge request I put in?
<Mamarok> dear Kubuntu devs, any news about my Konsole ignoring I am using English as the system language and insisting on showing everything in German? This is highly annoying, just because I installed additional langauges
<Noskcaj> Mamarok, Have you filed a bug?
<Mamarok> Noskcaj: yofel knows about
<yofel> it should be fixed with the patch that harald dropped being gone. That's in the RC1 packages that I'm still working on
<yofel> so, fixed *soon*
<Mamarok> yofel: cool, thank for the heads up
<apachelogger> yofel: no it wouldn't
<yofel> oh? :/
<apachelogger> the patch only set the KDE country setting, that has nothing to do with language
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> it's.. Quintasan!
<Quintasan> It's a me
<Quintasan> Riddell: So what's up @ Akademy?
<Quintasan> coffee break?
<shadeslayer> KF5 hacking!
<yofel> ^
<Quintasan> Good.
<Quintasan> yofel: So, what did you want me to do?
<yofel> Quintasan: finish 4.10.95, kopete is still free
<Quintasan> I'm currently at work but it looks like noone gives a flying fcks about what I am doing
 * Peace- asd he did a speech to text with bash
 * Riddell hugs Quintasan 
 * Quintasan hugs Riddell back
<shadeslayer> someone should play some jeopardy music while Qt5 is being checked out
<Quintasan> I'm not going anywhere :P
<Riddell> tomahawk seems to crash today :(
<Riddell> no music sharing here
<shadeslayer> ScottK: testing
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> yofel: No Such Resource
<Quintasan> Launchpad magic
<Quintasan> Can't get a damn log
<yofel> what?
<Quintasan> nor debian/ 
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> 404 on everything in ninjas
<Quintasan> what the fuck
<yofel> you are on the 95 status page?
<Quintasan> Yeah
<Quintasan> I get this from the PPA page as well yofel
<yofel> lolwhat
<yofel> works here
<Quintasan> lollaunchpad
<Quintasan> what the hell
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /home/shadeslayer/sauce/kde/qt5/qtbase/src/plugins/sqldrivers/mysql/../../../sql/drivers/mysql/qsql_mysql.cpp:1119: undefined reference to `QSqlDriver::QSqlDriver(QSqlDriverPrivate&, QObject*)'
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when building Qt5 from instructions on http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building
<jtechidna> apachelogger: pong
<shadeslayer> agateau: ping
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you working on kdepim RC1?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I am as well :S
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> so I should sotp
<shadeslayer> *stop
<yofel> do kopete
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> so hot
<yofel> be quiet or it gets even hotter -.-
<yofel> apachelogger: would you build qtwebkit5 inside qt5 in neon or as an extra module?
<shadeslayer> yofel: done
<yofel> kopete?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> qemu is so fucking slow
<yofel> I'll be done once my next build finishes
<yofel> what are you doing...
<yofel> ?
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> yofel: wanted to try out the live cd a bit
<shadeslayer> to check some stuff
<yofel> heh
<yofel> lol (last packagers mail)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> why I am super hungry
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: because we had like snacks for lunch, that was some 5h ago...
<Riddell> mm I'm hungry too now you mention it
<yofel> lolwhat https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32466
<Peace-> Riddell: my pet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuS4r960oew
<Peace-> ahahah
<Riddell> Peace-: cool!
<Riddell> Peace-: although I can't actually hear the sound in that video
<Riddell> Peace-: do you know Peter the guy who codes on Simon?  he demo'ed a text to speech tool at akademy 
<Peace-> Riddell: i used google api 
<Peace-> with bash :D
<Peace-> i did for raspberry 
<Peace-> simon is a serious program this is like a pet :D
<Quintasan> what the hell
<Quintasan> HUEHEUEHEUH
<Riddell> 5calligra 2.7 uploaded to archive and k-p'/backports
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where are you?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in the hack room
<shadeslayer> okies
<Riddell> where should I be?
 * shadeslayer is waiting for 4.10.5 to upgrade
<shadeslayer> libkpeople hack room :P
<shadeslayer> where me and yofel are
<Riddell> are you hacking kpeople?
<Peace-> xD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope
<shadeslayer> Looking at KF5 stuff
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> I got PA3 booting on Archos
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> how did you do that?
<Quintasan> Riddell: new images + some kernel magic
<Quintasan> it's not really fast
<Quintasan> I think I'm doing something wrong with the rootfs
<Quintasan> I don't really want to recompile the kernel but it looks I will have to go with that
<Quintasan> yofel: I need your pbuilderrc once more
<Riddell> Quintasan: new images of what?
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh that's the mer ones?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yes.
<Quintasan> I'm going to look into the ks file or ask the dude who did this for help if I can't solve it
<Quintasan> christ this !@$!@$ PC
<Quintasan> I'm stuck on the laptop now but whatever
<Quintasan> food time
<Riddell> !testers | does this work? http://archive.kubuntu.co.uk/
 * debfx is a bit confused. when and why did "kubuntu developers" become the libdvdcss package maintainers?
<ScottK> Mediabuntu is trying to go away, AIUI.
<debfx> Then why not take it over? I don't see how this is Kubuntu specific.
 * ScottK neither.
<ahoneybun> hey valorie Riddell 
<ScottK> Releasng 4.10.5 to updates
 * ScottK started a calligra armhf build to check out the FTBFS.
<yofel> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/p17af0185
<Riddell> debfx: we looked through the medibuntu archive and libdvdcss was the only thing we wanted/could to keep from it
<Riddell> the rest are non-free, can go in ubuntu or are no use
<Riddell> see my post to kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/07/11/ubuntu-developer-summit-27-29-august-2013/  Ubuntu Developer Summit: 27-29 August 2013
 * ScottK gives Riddell a slap for not pushing the last calligra upload to bzr. (fixed)
<Riddell> ScottK: oh doh, sorry
<ScottK> No worries.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-19
<manchicken> JontheEchidna: You around?
<Chat7378> Hi friends
<Quintasan> Hi
<debfx> Riddell: and the medibuntu maintainer disagrees with that?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> debfx: the medibuntu maintainer was perfectly happy for me to take it over last I heard
<Riddell> I told him it couldn't host anything non-free or not very useful
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where art thou
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in the solid bof room
<shadeslayer> oh, room number?
<Riddell> so far it's just my own bof
<Riddell> dunno, the one with the kubuntu poster
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> coming over now 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what time are you leaving tomorrow?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: flight at 11:45 I think
<Riddell> I like to get there early so there by 10:00
<Riddell> so bus about 9:30?
<Riddell> so leave hostel about 9:00?
<shadeslayer> sounds good, my flight is at 11:55
<Riddell> ta da http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/19/30-second-akademy-interviews  featuring our very own yofel in first place
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> booze cruise
<apachelogger> oh la la
<shadeslayer> indeedly :(
<shadeslayer> s/(/)/
<shadeslayer> hurray, kubotu is fixed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your expression is just not valid :O
<jussi> apachelogger: Master Harald, we will at some point update the server, so please be prepared for such an eventuality
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: humbug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: needs escaping?
<jussi> shadeslayer: I think you need escaping
<shadeslayer> ja ja
<apachelogger> jussi: how does that affect me? :P
<jussi> apachelogger: kubotu ?
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> I am so sleepy
<shadeslayer> yofel: where are you ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: coffee shop, going looking for food now
<shadeslayer> Lunch in a bit I think
<apachelogger> jussi: yes, but I am very confident that you will make it so that everything will work just like before :)
<Riddell> yofel: ok to upload 4.9.95 to saucy?
<yofel> Riddell: go ahead, runs fine here
<Riddell> still installing for me but I'll get the script running before I test it
 * shadeslayer runs raring script
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> wibble, this dist upgrade made me reconfigure grub, I'm afraid to reboot now
 * BluesKaj just rebooted ok after grub upgrade on 13.10
<Riddell> afiestas_: about?
<shadeslayer> yofel: do we not run the scripts with debuild -S -sa for backports?
<shadeslayer> yofel: or do we just run with -sd and upload the debian.tar.gz after the source is uploaded to current dev
<yofel> latter by default
<Riddell> shadeslayer, yofel: where did everyone go?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we're at the hostel
<shadeslayer> going out for dinner in an hour
<shadeslayer> drdanz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.95 saucy/script |4.10.90 saucy/archive, raring/beta, quantal/staging WIP | 4.10.5 raring/queue | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<shadeslayer> ScottK: 4.10.5 looks good to me
<ScottK> Good thing, I released it yesterday ...
<ScottK> Thanks for testing.
<Peace-> shadeslayer: PPA?
<juancarlospaco> So.... why we dont make a Twitter Bootstrap Kubuntu Theme for standarization of the look and feel across all the proyects ?, someone open a git somewhere...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still up?
<shadeslayer> suppose not
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!
 * shadeslayer heads to the lobby
<doctorpepper> is there any ppa for kde 4.11 on precise ? 
<yofel> doctorpepper: no, but it's planned and we're working on it soon. It should be ready by 4.11.0
<soee> yofel, when ca we expect raring packages to be fixed and ready for testing ?
<yofel> soee: soonish http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.10.95_raring.html
<soee> danke
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<shadeslayer> soee: I uploaded soprano which was the blocker for most of the things
<shadeslayer> I suppose it'll be done when I'm on the flight
<soee> shadeslayer, thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: turns out my flight is at 1500 so I might not see you tomorrow morning after all
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-20
<manchicken> Is the kubuntu-ppa just KDE stuff?
<tsimpson> KDE (SC) and whatever it needs
<manchicken> I've been running on my VirtualBox at work with no problems at all, but I use my home machine differently, and it's not as easy to roll back my laptop as it is to roll back a virtualbox :)
<manchicken> Anybody had a chance to review my merge request yet?
 * ScottK pokes at JontheEchidna ^^^
<manchicken> There's some lovely silliness on #kubuntu right now.
<ScottK> Oh?
<juancarlospaco> Uh?
<manchicken> Holy crap... I forgot that trolling happened on IRC.
<manchicken> I'm going to have to stop sooner than that.
<ScottK> ;-)
<manchicken> I can't do anything to help someone understand that HTML is not a GUI toolkit... I should accept that.
<juancarlospaco> google QMLWeb and maybe it is
<juancarlospaco> :)
<manchicken> It still wouldn't be the toolkit.
<juancarlospaco> its the markup, and its a toolkit
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> is not THE toolkit
<juancarlospaco> ia a toolkit
<juancarlospaco> :P
<ScottK> There is a reason I don't have out in #kubuntu.
<ScottK> have/hang
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> any freaking idea why KDE doesn't have the Set as wallpaper on rightclick on a image file?
<Quintasan> better yet
<Quintasan> why it's STILL not there
<Quintasan> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/105319/
<Quintasan> 5 months since last message
<Quintasan> oh god
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee> hiho
<manchicken> Is kwin broken on the kubuntu-ppa?
<manchicken> Ooh, I think that some of the kwin data may be trashed...
<tester56> hi, does anyone know how to export all of the semantic data, apart from copying whole .kde?
<tester56> which files/folders are responsible for storing this stuff?
<tester56> is nepomuk backup meant to do this?
<tester56> i don't want to lose all my tags, ratings etc. when migrating to a new install
<BluesKaj> do you have a / partition ?
<tester56> BluesKaj: i don't get the question
<BluesKaj> then I don't get what you mean
<tester56> how?
<BluesKaj> where the new install is going
<tester56> oh ... on a different ssd
<manchicken> IS there any cache for kwin that I could delete or something?
<BluesKaj> you could try dd , tester56
<manchicken> I wonder if it's just that the oxygen window decoration isn't instlled... it's not showing up in the picker.
<tester56> BluesKaj: I think you miunderstood my question ...
<tester56> It's not about backing up my data ...
<BluesKaj> obviously
<tester56> It's about the hidden bits of Akonadi, nepomuk etc. 
<BluesKaj> ok,nm , then I have no idea 
<manchicken> This is the strangest thing... it's like kwin is functioning just fine but without any decorations.
<tester56> When I tag somethin in dolphin it gets stored in some place
<tester56> i wanted to know where it gets stored and how to migrate it without copying whole .kde directory
<tester56> manchicken: pastebin output of kwin --replace & 
<tester56> manchicken: pastebin output of kwin --replace & 
<tester56> manchicken:  try backing up and deleting .kde/share/config/kwinrc
<manchicken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5893903/
<tester56> manchicken: be careful: this will reset all you kwin settings
<manchicken> Activities as well?
<tester56> manchicken: only kwin settings ... but i am pretty sure it won't help as there seems indeed to be a problem with decoration: look at the line "KWin: The default decoration plugin is corrupt and could not be loaded.
<tester56> "
<manchicken> Yay
<tester56> manchicken: try another decoration ...
<tester56> like Laptop for e.g.
<manchicken> Yeah...
<tester56> and does it get loaded?
<manchicken> w00t
<manchicken> I had to replace kwin again
<tester56> and now the decoration works?
<manchicken> Yeah
<manchicken> Though many of them don't seem to have a window shade icon. Curse them...
<tester56> which decoration are you using now?
<manchicken> NewAir
<tester56> and what does not work?
<manchicken> So it looks like the package in the PPA breaks the default decoration.
<tester56> could be ... i don't use the ppa
<manchicken> The default one, I don't know the name of the default one. I started with default 13.04 and then last night - since I hadn't had trouble with the PPA at work - I installed the PPA on my laptop.
<tester56> The library /usr/lib/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so has no API version 
<manchicken> That leads me to believe that it's oxygen :)
<tester56> yeah it is oxygen
<manchicken> I'm gonna bounce X, see if activities start behaving without kwin being crashed and replaced.
<manchicken> Sweet.
<tester56> manchicken: try to start the guest session and see if things work there to be sure it is not config related
<BluesKaj> manchicken, ??
<manchicken> Back
<tester56> manchicken: if things don't work simply purge the ppa 
<BluesKaj> wth was that ?
<manchicken> The theme messed up my other settings, so I had to change some stuff around and restart K, now I'm good I think.
<yofel> tester56: when it comes to akonadi, it stores the data in .local/share/akonadi/ (or whatever else $XDG_DATA_HOME is set to), nepomuk's virtuoso database is in .kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend/ but I don't know if that's all
<tester56> yofel: i have found a nice method: in any pim application for e.g. kmail you have a menu entry "Export Kmail Data" (under tools) ... now you can export them .. you need to install mysql-client-5.5 though otherwise you get an error 
<yofel> ah, nice
<tester56> yofel: but do you know how nepomuk backups works?
<tester56> i can't get it working :-(
<yofel> not really, I never tried
<tester56> I want wo export all my nepomuk data ... but the files seem empty 
<tester56> i wen to systemsettings / Desktop Search / Backup /Manual Backup and typed in a zip archive name 
<tester56> it says: successfully exported but ark can't see any files inside the  zip
<tester56> it seems empty .. gunzip does nothing (it's gzip compressed)
<tester56> does it work for you?
<yofel> trying
<tester56> thx :-)
<yofel> typical... http://paste.kde.org/pdfaa4edc/
<shadeslayer> ohai
<yofel> next try
<tester56> yofel: are you using 4.11?
<yofel> yes, on 13.10
<tester56> i have never got that crash ... so basically you can't even export?
<yofel> well, now it didn't crash. But it didn't export anything useful either :S
<tester56> what did it export?
<yofel> a 4K file with nothing human readable inside
<tester56> mine has 1,2 kb
<tester56> how did you determin the content?
<tester56> i can't even see whats inside 
<tester56> looks like nothing 
<tester56> yofel: ?
<yofel> opnened it in vim. But all I see is 4KiB of garbage.
<tester56> the zip file? or did you use another format?
<tester56> i could not find documenation for this backup application ... how should it be handled?
<yofel> I didn't see where I could set the format, I just choose a file and pressed next
<yofel> hm, if I don't press finish, it keeps filling my xsession-errors with
<yofel> 15:39:24 nepomukbackup(2530)/kio (KDirListerCache) KDirListerCache::processPendingUpdates: "/tmp/_CACHE_CLEAN_"
<yofel> it's stuck on my firefox cache that I put into /tmp o.O
<yofel> anyway, warrants a bug report
<yofel> later anyway
 * yofel off
 * apachelogger_ looks at JontheEchidna
 * apachelogger_ mentions https://code.launchpad.net/~manchicken/kubuntu-debug-installer/kubuntu-debug-installer/+merge/174915
 * apachelogger_ leaves again
 * genii sips and ponders this manchicken
<tester56> yofel, are you here again?
<Riddell> bonsoir a paris
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where are you?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Munich
<Riddell> ooh, home of the large Kubuntu rollout :)
<shadeslayer> indeedly :)
<Riddell> quick find a government office and take a sneaky look
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> can't get out of the airport
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> flight in another hour
<shadeslayer> maybe I should go and check boarding
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you didn't upload RC1 :(
<Riddell> didn't I?
<shadeslayer> don't see RC1 in http://pad.lv/u/kde4libs
<shadeslayer> it seems you didn't upload kde4libs? :O
<tester56> yofel: i tried exporting and importing on another install (with same home content) and the tags were not found 
<yofel> file a bug please
<tester56> yofel: what should i write about: writing it does not work is not enough ...
<tester56> i can't debug that stuff :-(
<yofel> well, vHanda_ will know more, but for starters you could enable kdebug output just for nepomuk* and attach the log to the report about backups being incomplete
<tester56> yofel: okay thanks for your help
<littlegirl> Hey there, I just filed a bug report at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315380 on a bug that's apparently already considered resolved even though I can still consistently repeat it. When I asked the KDE people why it's considered resolved they said the software is obsolete. I'm just curious why there's obsolete software in the LTS. (:
<ubottu> KDE bug 315380 in general "Rekonq "crashes" when closing application." [Crash,Resolved: unmaintained]
<littlegirl> Oh, and hi. I haven't been in here in a while. (:
<maco> presumably it wasnt obsolete when it was put into the LTS
<maco> if it has gone obsolete since then, it falls to the distro to maintain it
<maco> though if it's in universe, not main, it still might not get much attention
<Quintasan> littlegirl: Look, the bugreport says everything, 0.x branch is deprecated
<Quintasan> littlegirl: I do not think we can update packages there now.
<Quintasan> But I'm wondering if we don't actually have an update in ppa
<yofel> newest is in the backports PPA
<yofel> and 1.0 in precise-backports
<yofel> I think that was about what we were able to do
<littlegirl> Okay, thanks, that makes sense. (:
<juancarlospaco> for some reason kubuntu its not installing on SSD right now  :(
<ahoneybun> hey guys
 * genii immediately suspects a Vertex2
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
#kubuntu-devel 2013-07-21
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Would you please commit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra/revision/63#debian/patches/qreal_double.patch upstream for Calligra.
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell 
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning'
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1180470] "Window title" text box disabled in Window-Specific Settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180470 (by Ibrahim M. Ghazal)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1180470] "Window title" text box disabled in Window-Specific Settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180470 (by Ibrahim M. Ghazal)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1180470] "Window title" text box disabled in Window-Specific Settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180470 (by Ibrahim M. Ghazal)
<yofel> home sweet home :)
<soee> hiho yofel  :)
<lordievader> Good evening.
<rdieter> ScottK: fyi, I committed that calligra qreal_double.patch for ya
<ScottK> rdieter: Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-14
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: libkubuntu continues to not be reviewed?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah yes maybe that's what I want to do this morning
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> pointless upgrades really annoy me
<apachelogger> a lot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is the homerun bzr branch not used anymore? if so, please remove it or something
<Quintasan> hi
<apachelogger> hello mister Quintasan
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1341473
<apachelogger>   Uploading homerun_1.2.5-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_source.changes: done.
<ubottu> bug 1341473 in homerun (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] homerun 1.2.5" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341473
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Riddell> void Kubuntu::LanguagePrivate::transactionError() 
<Riddell> auth error reply! 
<Riddell> apachelogger: my plasma 5 desktop missing something that qapt needs?
<Riddell> ↑
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> maybe I should just reinstall utopic, could test the locale changes while I'm at it
<apachelogger> I cannot find my fix for it though :@
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7792648/
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am actually not sure how to best go about this in kubuntu
<apachelogger> we could possibly force all autostarts to /etc/xdg/autostart, but if they don't have proper onlyshowin=kde that will make them start everywhere (which is a controllable defect, a defect nonetheless)
<apachelogger> -DKDE4_AUTOSTART_INSTALL_DIR="etc/xdg/autostart" as global option apparently
<apachelogger> still needs a rebuild of the affected packages though
<apachelogger> it's a bit of a drag really
<apachelogger> upstream didn't want to deal with this, maybe you should poke them with a stick :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://markmail.org/thread/n7htglbcxjk3qcee
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm interesting
<Riddell> can we fix ksmserver to just look in the kde 4 dir?
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can set that XDG_ env var I mention in the mail
<Riddell> any downside of that?
<apachelogger> that still leaves the problem of what if we don't want a certain file in plasma5
<Riddell> package conflict then surely
<apachelogger> maybe, I have not looked what is affected
<apachelogger> perhaps the more reasonable approach would be to selectively manually copy/link the autostarts we know we need and want
<apachelogger> which is what I did with neon, then again neon doesn't have the luxury of conflicting with things, so that's the only reasonable option there ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oi
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: while we took into account multi-arch, we did not take into account lib transitions
<shadeslayer> and stuff
<shadeslayer> ( re no -data packages )
<shadeslayer> so now we can't have libkf5auth5 and libkf5auth5abi1
<shadeslayer> or atleast I don't think so
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> libkf5auth5 and libkf5auth5abi1 are not co installable because of locales?
<apachelogger> are we now dropping data packages for multiarch Oo
<apachelogger> libkf5auth5abi1 cannot happen
<shadeslayer> why not
<apachelogger> kauth is a framework and abi stable, if upstream breaks abi there'll be auth6
<shadeslayer> its not like upstream hasn't broken ABI before
<shadeslayer> and gone yolo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: upstream now has CI that detects ABI breakage
<apachelogger> at any rate
<shadeslayer> mmm .. not that I know of
<apachelogger> why are we removing data packages from libs?
<yofel> doesn't change the fact that auth5 and auth6 won't be co-installable
<apachelogger> yofel: they need to be as they are libsies
 * yofel only ever commented on multiarch, locales should never be in libs
<yofel> apachelogger: right
<apachelogger> data packagaes make sense for libs
<apachelogger> they do not make sense for 99% of application packages
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7792816/
<shadeslayer> ^^ something that I reckon was decided on Friday
<shadeslayer> so, should I revert?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel ^^
<shadeslayer> looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers , all of the data packages were dropped
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<yofel> why did we drop them again? apachelogger complaining about ETOOMNY packages?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that was about workspace though, not frameworks
<shadeslayer> uf
<apachelogger> eitherway, as I said, there is not supposed to be ABI breakage so I don't think the data packages are strictly necessary
<shadeslayer> so basically
<shadeslayer> all of tier 1 has data packages
<shadeslayer> tier 2 most likely doesn't, I haven't checked all of them yet
<yofel> didn't you say all were dropped?
<shadeslayer> seems quite inconsistent
<shadeslayer> not for tier 1
<yofel> ah
<yofel> add them back IMO, at least to the point where libfooX only has 2 files in it
<shadeslayer> sigh
<yofel> they're not strictly needed indeed, but I would rather not end up having to add a transitional package like for analitza
<shadeslayer> also, sgclark messed up changelogs for tier 1 :(
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/karchive/revision/31
<yofel> I get the feeling that she's not using dch..
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> too many tools I say
<apachelogger> too many
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's the messup though?
<yofel> this *is* linux :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kcompletion/revision/38
<shadeslayer> yofel: \o/ from last night
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> much fun was had
<shadeslayer> everyone was cheering for Germany at the pub
<yofel> it was fun how many people had fireworks left in the basement ^^
<shadeslayer> also, the pub's name was quite oxymoronic
<shadeslayer> "The Quiet Man" -> wasn't quite quiet
<yofel> hehehe
<apachelogger> http://www.theonion.com/articles/german-team-hoping-to-lift-nations-spirit-followin,36416/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> much fun
<shadeslayer> sgclark removed the data package, but not the dep on the data package :p
<apachelogger> time for CI? :P
<shadeslayer> yes plz
<yofel> time for making debuild actually fail hard on lintian ^^
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> thoughts on replacing a build dep on qt5-default with a export QT_SELECT=5 in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> hurray, kauth tests don't actually run
<yofel> sure they do, but anything that needs that extra cmake parameter needs a special setup
<yofel> so most frameworks tests are useless for us
<shadeslayer> no they don't 
<shadeslayer> basically
<shadeslayer> the second test waits for a dbus interface to be available
<shadeslayer> and that interface is only provided by the package
<shadeslayer> and since the package isn't installed
<shadeslayer> so the dbus interface never comes up
<yofel> right, works fine if you build it, install it, set it up and run the tests
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> ala autopkgtests :)
<yofel> pitti will be happy :P
<shadeslayer> /tmp/buildd/kauth-5.0.0/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kauth/helper/kauth_helper_plugin.so > that's currently in our bin package, sounds quite wrong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: prolly related to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330058
<ubottu> KDE bug 330058 in general "klocalizedstringtest picks up wrong libKF5I18n.so" [Normal,Confirmed]
 * apachelogger wonders whether that bug should be moved to ECM
<apachelogger> :S
<yofel> why is a plugin being in -bin wrong?
<yofel> it's not a lib, so do you want to add an extra -plugins package?
<shadeslayer> well, it should be something like qtdeclarative5-kauth
<shadeslayer> or not?
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> yofel: most libraries that do work with plugins need at least one plugin to do anything
<apachelogger> or well, not crash or qcritical or something
<shadeslayer> One would think that -bin only has /usr/bin , /bin or /sbin
<apachelogger> so splitting out the plugin into a different package actually doesn't do anything
<yofel> apachelogger: uh, how did I disagree with that o.O? sure they do
<apachelogger> also, there's a two way ABI linkage there
<apachelogger> on the one hand the plugin implements the well defined interface of the lib, so if that changes (which is not part of the lib ABI fwiw) the plugin cannot be loaded anymore, and the other way around the plugin mostly will use the library itself to do stuff and so breakage of the actual lib ABI will also make the plugin unloadable
<yofel> hm, yeah..
<yofel> guess it doesn't really matter where they are then
<apachelogger> so if you have /plugin/bar.so as a plugin of /lib/foo.so.0 and foo breaks ABI on either end /plugin/bar.so cannot be loaded unless rebuilt against this new version
<yofel> as long we never SRU a new ABI
<apachelogger> you could split out bar.so but that doesn't do anything but allow foo to be installed
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm going to rename -bin to -plugins
<apachelogger> assuming bar is essential to foo the library will actually not do anything without bar, so you have a complicated problem anyway
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> so IMO everyone is better served if a possible libfoo1 then actually conflicts with libfoo0 because when plugins are involved and the plugins actually conflict by name or path you have to do a full archive transition
<yofel> hence why IMO plugins should have an ABI sub-dir, but nobody does that
<apachelogger> the other option would be to drop the plugins from foo0 (which would then defunct the library) in order to be able to include the plugins of foo1
<apachelogger> so it's very much a judgement call, what is better.. a library that does nothing and breaks the applications at runtime or a breakage on package level that prevents the applications from getting broken
<apachelogger> yofel: phonon does :P
<yofel> phonon++
<apachelogger> phonon even used to be forwards *and* backwards compatible, you could run a 4.0 backend with a 4.4 library despite the interface definition being divergent and you could run a 4.4 backend with a 4.0 library (as long as you did not use new lib api of course)
<shadeslayer> the question is, what does debian think
<apachelogger> much madness had bene had there xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel so what's the situation with the plugin stuff
<apachelogger> I'd stuff it in with the lib
<shadeslayer> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, I am finding some of the changelogs all history seems to be gone, does that seem right?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ^ looks like this occurred when you released, history starts over when released?
<ScottK> Riddell: It'd be nice to see kapidox out of New.
<Riddell> ScottK: gotcha, in a min
<Riddell> sgclark: shadeslayer will have tidied up the history to make the changelog reflect the history of the package in the ubuntu archive rather than just in a PPA
<Riddell> although I guess it could point to bzr for the back history
<ScottK> Thanks.
<sgclark> Riddell: so all of my hard work never happened? interesting.
<Riddell> sgclark: of course it did!
<Riddell> he should have kept your name in the changelog
<Riddell> shadeslayer: stop taking all scarlett's glory!
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so take a look kguiaddons, even bzr it is being removed
<sgclark> I am being erased from kf5 history and I am a very sad panda
<ScottK> The history is still there, right?
<Riddell> ScottK: bzr log  history is still there, shadeslayer is clearing the debian/changelog before the upload to the archive
<apachelogger> sgclark: http://i.imgur.com/ydHKEyp.png you're still there :)
<ScottK> sgclark: You can add the packages to https://www.ohloh.net/p/kubuntu-packaging if you want a better sense of it.
<Riddell> which I think is sensible enough, but I can see how it grates
<Riddell> and he shouldn't take the credit in the changelog
<apachelogger> oh my ohloh still exists
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should just stop doing changelogs
<apachelogger> autogen from bzr
<apachelogger> be done with it
<Riddell> yes that would be best
<Riddell> I wonder what the easiest way to do that is
<apachelogger> ScottK: did someone write a script to set all the branches or how did that happen?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I was very bored and did a few at at time.
<Riddell> not yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: expand bzr-buildpackage I guess(tm)
<ScottK> I didn't get them all done.
<sgclark> All-time Commits: 1 woot! I am rocken... what have I been doing? how do I add there?
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh :)
<apachelogger> I wonder if ohloh has an api
<ScottK> sgclark: None of the kf5 packages are in there yet.
 * ScottK just added kapidox
<apachelogger> apparently the ohlohohohlou has api nowadays
<apachelogger> http://meta.ohloh.net/2014/07/ohloh-will-be-in-read-only-mode-for-a-potentially-long-time/ Oo
<Riddell> oh oh?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: 1) Purging PPA history was agreed upon by me and Riddell , 2) your contributions are not really lost, you're still there in bzr, 3) regarding your name being dropped from the changelog, that's all dch's fault, since I'm using dch to modify changelogs
<Riddell> excuses excuses..
<shadeslayer> ...
<Riddell> ola dantti, you're the debconf-kde man?
<ScottK> That doesn't bode well.
<dantti> Riddell: yup
<apachelogger> https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/apachelogger
<apachelogger> ohlohohohoh doesn't appreciate my elitist ruby knowledge :'<
<Riddell> dantti: I hear there's a port ongoing?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: sorry about the changelog messup though
<dantti> Riddell: well I didn't know but it seems apachelogger has been doing some of it
<apachelogger> dantti: it's all done, sorry that I jumped the gun but it was blocking qapt which is blocking everything else ;)
<dantti> actually I'd like to get rid of kf5 deps as it is basically only using k18n
<dantti> apachelogger: np, I've been quite busy lately with some other projects
<apachelogger> dantti: FWIW I think ki18n is a worthwhile thing, otherwise all users of debconf-kde need to set a qtranslator which I totally see people not doing
<shadeslayer> I don't want to manually edit every changelog though :(
<shadeslayer> it's so much more work
<dantti> apachelogger: well the could do that I think
<dantti> *the lib
<Riddell> dantti: the whole point of kf5 is you can use a bit without bringing in the whole of kdelibs, makes sense to use ki18n, it's small and makes translations sane
<apachelogger> drop everything, keep ki18n ;)
 * apachelogger tries something
<dantti> right but I also would like to get rid of all gui it has, so I think not even ki18n would be needed
<dantti> I say that because of QML
<apachelogger> dantti: ah yeah, I have been thinking about that, you'll probably want to coordinate with apol
<apachelogger> dantti: fwiw, you could just split the gui bits and put them in libdebconf-kde-widgets (assuming they are actually useful ^^)
<dantti> well they would be usefull for I while I guess
<apachelogger> also quick info on the deps KF5TextWidgets could be dropped  other than that only i18n and kdecore remain and i18n deps kdecore, so nothing lost there
<dantti> maybe creating a new libdebconf-qt repo and have the -kde carry the gui thing
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> dantti: there's no reason why the gui couldn't live in the same repo, qapt does that
<dantti> yes, but long term it would be qt only thing
<dantti> qml users would probably create their own uis
<apachelogger> dantti: qapt is qt only, it  just happens to build a bunch more stuff when kdelibs is present
<apachelogger> anyway, best talk to apol, as usual I do not comprehend the big picture so I can't really give much input :)
<dantti> okay
<shadeslayer> btw has anyone been working on 4.14?
<shadeslayer> we had a new release and stuff
<shadeslayer> soo
<shadeslayer> how come we have libkf5auth-data and libkf5auth-dev
<shadeslayer> but libkf5auth5 and libkf5auth5-dbg
<sgclark> the latter is due to sonames matching lintain, why we remove on debug and dev is not known to me, Riddell?
<sgclark> err data
<sgclark> though data packages are going away
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> the data packages have to stay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope, that's a definate TODO
<sgclark> sigh
<shadeslayer> see logs from this morning
<sgclark> would someone enlighten me as to what is going on?
 * sgclark feels she is being pushed out
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libkf5auth5 cos that's the soversion, libkf5auth5-dbg cos nobody knows is the soversion should be in there or not but only opinion I got from debian kde dudes is to have it
<Riddell> libkf5auth-dev because you don't need an soversion there unless you expect to have two of the library in the archive at any time
<Riddell> likewise -data
<shadeslayer> mhm
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't seem to be getting a ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh libkubuntu file when i set language, should I?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: get kdebug output plz
<apachelogger> or well, I think it uses qdebug
<apachelogger> eitherway, terminal output will tell us more :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, this time I do
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p11mzecpw  es_US ?
<Riddell> american dialect of spanish?
<apachelogger> that can't be the right libkubuntu
<apachelogger> oh actually I don't have spanish
<apachelogger> Riddell: please rune locale -a
<apachelogger> who knows, maybe es_US exists xD
<apachelogger> but I doubt it
<apachelogger> I rather think you might be having the wrong libkubuntu loaded for some reason
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/14/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t10:07
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't think I do http://paste.kde.org/p72i0z21v
<shadeslayer> sgclark: discussion from this morning about -data pacakges
<shadeslayer> *packages even
<apachelogger> Riddell: remove the file then try again
<apachelogger> btw, something I am a bit worried about: if kconf_update can be triggered before the new lib file is actually in place it could try to create a broken setlocale using the old lib
<apachelogger> I am not sure that can happen though
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I messed up changelogs?
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> Riddell: pmap -p `pidof kcmshell4`
<shadeslayer> sort of
<shadeslayer> minor stuff really
<apachelogger> Riddell: assuming you use kcmshell4
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am still not convinced that is the right libkubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I released a package -> you made some changes -> added entries to already realeased part
<shadeslayer> what you should have done is run dch -i , then added your modifications there
<apachelogger> Riddell: and what's the output of locale -a?
<Riddell> apachelogger: huh, locale -a does include es_US.utf8
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> my code reigns supreme clearly
<apachelogger> I really do wonder what's off with kdelibs/cmake btw
<apachelogger> qdebugs are as of late not enabled anymore it appears
<apachelogger> Riddell: or did you use ok?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I did
<apachelogger> Riddell: random note of the day: due to kcms being very shitty ok in all kcms that do something more than write a config value will result in undefined behavior because for some reason at least kcmshell does not wait for the kcms to actually return from save()
<apachelogger> it's all very weird
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> you can also observe this in the phonon kcm for example on some pulseaudio setting or the other
<shadeslayer> I found the flag to not mess with changelogs
<Riddell> apachelogger: if I set it to spanish with british english as fallback I get only.. >cat ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh 
<Riddell> export LANGUAGE=es:en
<apachelogger> perfect then
<Riddell> apachelogger: so I guess there is no british dialect of spanish
<Riddell> what will I speak when I go home?!
<apachelogger> mustn't go home clearly 
<apachelogger> otherwise you cause a paradox that will make time collapse in on itself :O
<Riddell> I guess by then I'll be going home to the independent kingdom of scotland and gibralter and we can fix posix locales
<apachelogger> hrrrhrr
<Riddell> apachelogger: so libkubuntu looks lovely to me
<Riddell> apachelogger: locales in /usr/share/locale-kdelibs4/ working good too, what did you think needed tested there?
<apachelogger> Riddell: can't recall
<apachelogger> everything :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/14/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t10:07
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I just want to note, I do use dch, and it would have worked had I not been completeely removed from changelog, I was unaware of this when I was doing all of these packages removing data packages.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: what command did you use?
<sgclark> dch as I was told
<shadeslayer> yeah, thats why, you forgot -i
<shadeslayer> to increment the version when the package has already been uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: spotify:track:3QxgOiZSkuyq7hALKV3fJa < much dark
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://open.spotify.com/track/3QxgOiZSkuyq7hALKV3fJa
<sgclark> shadeslayer: not forget, did not know, I did it the same wway I have been doing it for months, so the difference here is because it in archive or what?
<Riddell> shadeslayer forgot to tell you
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> stop blaming me for everything :(
<sgclark> I am just trying to learn here, I want to do things properly
<Riddell> yeah, now for packages in the archive use dch -i  to add a new version after each upload to the archive so 5.0.0-0ubuntu1 gets a new entry for 5.0.0-0ubuntu2 ready for the next upload
<shadeslayer> sgclark: workflow is always : make changes -> upload -> make changes -> bump version -> make more changes -> upload -> repeat
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because of you argentina lost, how dare you cause riots like that
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> yay
 * yofel recommends not using -i, dch will figure that out itself
<sgclark> see I remember being told that ^
<shadeslayer> I should henceforth be crowned grand chancellor of deutschland 
<shadeslayer> someone tell Merkel that plz ^^
<sgclark> and yet I still mess things up 
<yofel> sgclark: if you used that your last changelog edits should not have been possible...
<sgclark> guess that is why I am removed
<shadeslayer> also, free tickets to all future futbol matches
<yofel> dch should not edit the current changelog if it's not UNRELEASED
<sgclark> yofel: my last chanelog edit were removed completely, not by me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think they spell it fütbol
<shadeslayer> k , fütbol then
<shadeslayer> my keyboard doesn't do funny accents
<apachelogger> mine either
<yofel> sgclark: ah, I meant when you edited old entries. That's for a different reason
<shadeslayer> sue me
<apachelogger> had to google it :S
<shadeslayer> I am the grand chancellor of deutschland
<yofel> the guys just decided to not keep the PPA history for the archive
<yofel> if you do that all the changelog has on upload is a first entry with "initial upload" in it, that's all
<sgclark> right and all of my work is gone. I am rather distrubed by this, but alas
<shadeslayer> no it's not
<shadeslayer> the history is all there in bzr for everyone to see
<sgclark> anyway. that is why dch failed, I was aware of all of this changing
<yofel> it's not gone... it's in bzr. And the first upload changelog is a single line, no matter how much work it was and how many people worked on it
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> for eg. Debian will sanitize changelogs too
<shadeslayer> and remove all the ubuntu ones
<apachelogger> ^ it's why those manually written 1980's changelogs are so very pointless
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I'm trying to preserve the person who did the original package now
<shadeslayer> though it's more work 
<yofel> how is that work, just edit without using dch -r o.O?
<sgclark> well it felt like a kick in the shins, I guess I am going to have to get used to it then. Now onto other matters..
<sgclark> data packages need to return?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I have to copy over original author since last author was Riddell
<shadeslayer> so you still lose the original packager
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> in order to preserve that ... more work
<apachelogger> write a scrypt
<shadeslayer> so much work
<apachelogger> scrüpt as the germans would say
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how so?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you recommend finding original package creator
<shadeslayer> waaa
<yofel> very bottom of changelog o.O?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: last line of the file?
<shadeslayer> usr/lib/*/libKF5XsltKde.a
<shadeslayer> doesn't look good at all
<apachelogger> It'S CamElCaSe aLL RiGHt
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger not necessarily, last line is sometimes also a carriagereturn :p
<sgclark> can someone please confirm data packages need to be restored?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, I dunno
<apachelogger> make a poll on some poll site and poll
<shadeslayer> wat
<Riddell> gosh no
<shadeslayer> I've already uploaded tier 2 with -data
<shadeslayer> keep them I say
<Riddell> yes I think -data packages are needed for libraries
<apachelogger> as far as I am conerned the entire pile should be generated automagically from one single packaging branch
<shadeslayer> there, it's decided
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cam
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can't be
<apachelogger> sure it can
<shadeslayer> tests and other shizzle need fancy setup
<apachelogger> so you need different rules
<yofel> apachelogger: scripts welcome
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lets work this out at randa
<shadeslayer> automate all the things
<apachelogger> you don't need 3000 manually maintained changelogs, nor 3000 compat files doing the same, nor 3000 control files doing the same nor 3000 source dirs doing same...
<yofel> please do it in a way that debile will still consider sane ^^
<yofel> erm... debian
<shadeslayer> roger roger
<apachelogger> it's why debian package is frowned upon, because there's so much pointless shit no one gives a rats ass about
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> there's no .so in kdocbook
<shadeslayer> so we have to install libKF5XsltKde.a
<apachelogger> wut?
<shadeslayer> yeah, it's a static lib
<apachelogger> wut?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doctools you mean?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> src/CMakeLists.txt:add_library(KF5XsltKde STATIC xslt.cpp xslt_kde.cpp)
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> ^083a5dc tier2/kdoctools/src/CMakeLists.txt (Jenkins CI            2013-12-18 00:45:18 +0000  24) add_library(KF5XsltKde STATIC xslt.cpp xslt_kde.cpp) > ofcourse
<shadeslayer> thanks jenkins CI
<apachelogger> why ever would that install a static lib
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: file a bug or something
<shadeslayer> if only we had sensible history
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> that's le bad
<apachelogger> it likely was made static for tests or something but installing a static lib is just rubbish
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> that even predates the repo
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337442
<ubottu> KDE bug 337442 in general "kdoctools only builds a static lib" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdelibs.git&a=commit&h=a0400773e0d4dd5f9099934ecdd06f9783956c03
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell apol he made that
<shadeslayer> he be talking to d_ed , will let him know
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdbusaddons failed?
<shadeslayer> whhhhhaaaaatttt
<shadeslayer> Riddell: builds fine on my machine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: builds fine on i386
<shadeslayer> yay
<Riddell> but not anything else
<Riddell> is there something arch dependent?
<shadeslayer> still fails when rebuilding
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> it's failing when running tests
<Riddell> nope, nothing arch dependent
<shadeslayer>  1/2 Test #2: kdbusservicetest .................***Failed 0.01 sec
<shadeslayer> ohoho
<Riddell> does override_dh_auto_test: need an export for dbus-launch ?
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look at it tomorrow
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 13 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> Tier 2 all up
<Riddell> awooga
<sgclark> I reverted all of my data removals, I am sure I messed it up  somehow, I have to step away though to clear my head. I will see you all tomorrow.
<Riddell> thanks a lot sgclark, sorry for the conflicting advises
<Riddell> sgclark: hope you find something nice and relaxing to do now
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 9 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/sddm_0.1.0~git20140624-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.conf', which is also in package lightdm 1.11.4-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑ still an issue
<lordievader> What is the support channel for Project Neon5? Is that #kubuntu or #project-neon?
<Riddell> lordievader: either, I guess #project-neon is usually quiet though
<lordievader> Check, I figured #kubuntu was only for 'stock' Kubuntu.
<Riddell> lordievader: yes I think officially it is but no point being too fussy if there's nowhere better
<Riddell> ...
 * Riddell rolls drums
 * Riddell rolls more drums
<Riddell> Tier 2 accepted into the archive!
<shadeslayer> yay
<ochosi> hey ScottK 
<ScottK> Hello ochosi 
<ochosi> xubuntu project lead here, was following the discussion in -meeting
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I didn't have anything specific in mind.
<ochosi> so i thought i'd stop by about the "lessons learnt about trello"
<ScottK> Just wanted to make sure you knew.
<ochosi> yeah, we actually looked at your board when discussing whether to use trello
<ScottK> FYI everyone, Xubuntu is using trello too.
<ochosi> we also have a trellobot
<ochosi> if that is of interest to you
<ochosi> (for irc)
<ScottK> apachelogger: trellobot?
<DalekSec> It's been mentioned, the result was that since the trello gem/module is ruby, it'd be more useful to rewrite it for kubotu.
<ochosi> right
<apachelogger> insomnia, insomnia, oh my precious insomnia
<apachelogger> ochosi: what's the trellobot do?
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: going to upload libkubuntu to utopic, does one of you want to handle the sru?
<ochosi> apachelogger: for now it mostly reads trellocards
<ochosi> feel free to ask Unit193 for more, he's maintaining it
<apachelogger> why I am too shy for that (:
<apachelogger> ScottK: what feature exactly are you looking for?
<ScottK> It might be nice to see the trello changes in channel like the commits.
<ScottK> It would save me the trouble of reading my mails.
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> that hardly seems worth writing an rbot plugin for TBH
<ScottK> It would certainly be easier for me if you did it.
<ScottK> Besides, I figure for a Ruby god such as yourself, it's a 5 minute job.
<DalekSec> apachelogger: ruby-trello
<DalekSec> It supports webhooks.
<apachelogger> flattery aint going to help there, because one would need to store stuff in the cache and the last time I tried to do things with the rbot cache some kittens died xD
 * ScottK wonders if they were delicious?
<apachelogger> ScottK: quite possibly
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-15
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I looked into it, not worth it really
<apachelogger> to do this properly one would have to dump card objects into the registry and then compare all cards ever against what the registry contains to then deduce changes
<ScottK> Yucl.
<ScottK> Yuck even.
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, actually I just found a way to possibly do this without much hassle
<apachelogger> still some work
<apachelogger> anyway, I am off to bed
<Riddell> ochosi: hola xubuntu!
<Riddell> ochosi: have you seen our trello board?
<ochosi> hey Riddell 
<ochosi> yes we have
<ochosi> we did take a look at it when evaluating trello at the beginning of the cycle
<ochosi> in fact our QA team was using it internally already in 14.04
<ochosi> any specific experience or intel that you'd wanna share?
<Riddell> nah not really
<Riddell> we set up an epics board recently for stuff which doesn't need to be done in one cycle
<Riddell> I'm actually just about to look at http://kanboard.net/downloads as an open alternative
<Riddell> never know when trello will start charging or taking away features
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> actually the best thing (imo) would be to improve launchpad
<ochosi> it sucks a bit that trello has no launchpad integration
<ochosi> makes a lot of steps that could be automatic manual
<Riddell> ochosi: what does your irc bot do?
<ochosi> it reads out cards
<ochosi> it could also write cards
<ochosi> but then it
<ochosi> 'd need a separate account
<ochosi> probably it could also do other things, Unit193 is the one maintaining it
<yofel> ScottK: could you please look at ksnakeduel in utopic-proposed? It needs the ktron binary removed
<Riddell> apachelogger: KDE SC/KF5 version updated not very elegant http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=sysadmin%2Frelease-tools.git&a=blob&h=deb57e0274bb59b55eb25dc51bea185bccbf5d35&hb=9bdfc339307d09b9d9efc22efd5fe16c980d88dd&f=UPDATING_VERSIONS
<apachelogger> what the
<Riddell> I did say :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: but turns out I need the create_sources_inc script from there, I'm sure a souces-inc-me would work nicer of course
<apachelogger> Riddell: what does that do?
<Riddell> apachelogger: makes http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/www/sites/www/info/source-plasma-5.0.0.inc?view=log
<apachelogger> Riddell: and that's generated by the release script Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger: no by this simple bash script http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=sysadmin%2Frelease-tools.git&a=blob&f=create_sources_inc
 * apachelogger squints at the madness
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll put it on my todo
<shadeslayer> waaattt
<shadeslayer> what happeend to bugzilla
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337442#c3
<ubottu> KDE bug 337442 in general "kdoctools only builds a static lib" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<shadeslayer> ah disabled
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if they say so
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the updated theme ben installed broke things so he had to revert back to default
<shadeslayer> right
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798047/really needed
<shadeslayer> for kdewebkit
<Riddell> shadeslayer: um is that a patch in the package?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> in kdewebkit
<Riddell> scrap it then, obsolete
<shadeslayer> compiles fine without
<shadeslayer> roger
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 10 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ that what you had in mind?
<apachelogger> oh god no, kubotu still uses bdb -.-
<apachelogger> tsimpson: ping please install libtokyocabinet-dev on ubottu
<apachelogger> on a related note I am looking into transiting to a $HOME based ruby install to allow automated gem control
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, what needs working on.
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
<sgclark> hi :)
<Riddell> sgclark: red bits here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<Riddell> probably plasma-workspace just needs a retry
<Riddell> plasma-desktop missing some files
<sgclark> Riddell: on it
<tsimpson> apachelogger: installed
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nice.
<apachelogger> tsimpson: thank you
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> tsimpson: and tokyocabinet-bin please
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ there bin packages always make more work :P
<tsimpson> done
<apachelogger> tsimpson: and libbz2-dev
<tsimpson> also done :)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: thanks I think it's all there now ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: how so?
<apachelogger> because the bins are not there when they should be there
<Riddell> you mean they don't get depended on magically by shlibs?
<Riddell> recommends works, needs things added to symbols files to be sure
<apachelogger> recommends works as long as recommends are installed
<santa_> just fyi apparently the kubuntu kf5 packages are being imported in debian
<Riddell> ooh?
<santa_> extra-cmake-modules was uploaded to unstable and I presume it's waiting in NEW
<Riddell> ooh, exciting
<santa_> and git repos for karchive and kdoctools were created
<Riddell> sgclark: more taking over the world! ↑
<santa_> no changes except for Vcs and maintainers field and such so far
<sgclark> Riddell: nice :)
<Riddell> ** Plasma 5.0 is out! https://dot.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5.0
<santa_> so today debian's became kubuntu's downstream
<shadeslayer> santa_: not really
<santa_> yes
<shadeslayer> sgclark: please take care of copyright files in the future : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kconfigwidgets/revision/40
<Riddell> nah, they're sucking it back up (in a good way)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> santa_: one of the core ideals in ubuntu is to push packaging back into Debian
<tsimpson> it's less upstream/downstream, more like a whirlpool
<apachelogger> hottub!
<sgclark> shadeslayer: sorry I don't understand.. something needs to fixed or ?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: no, I already fixed it
<shadeslayer> just thought I'd point it out for the future :)
<shadeslayer> the copyright wasn't in the right format
<Riddell> sgclark: he means it's tidying up the bits where the script says -? next to a file it doesn't know the licence for
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and the license stub as well
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ahh I see, yeah that was my first days of copyright helper, I have gotten better, will look out
<shadeslayer> cheerio
<sgclark> Riddell: would that be a good project today for me? clean up all the copyrights?
<Riddell> sgclark: sure would, if you can manage so much fun :)
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> the reds should be green when the post
<sgclark> s/the/they/
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fwiw all those tests that used dh_installwm openbox, don't actually run https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179563259/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.kiconthemes_5.0.0a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> so I've converted those to autopkgtests
<shadeslayer> ohm
<yofel> trello meets IRC :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: done, polls every 30 seconds, also only a handful of the more useful events (card movement, comments, creation)
<ScottK> Sounds perfect.
<ScottK> In Ubuntu, if an IRC bot doesn't notice it, it didn't happen.
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ahh ok, we needed to switch to autopkgtests anyway right?
<shadeslayer> yes and no
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/trello.rb
<sgclark> clear as mud!
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> sgclark: some of the tests are still run after build time
<apachelogger> if someone feels that an important event is missing feel free to add handling  'case action.type' is where the magic happens
<shadeslayer> some are on autopkgtest
<shadeslayer> sgclark: to answer your question, I'm converting tests which have different runtime deps for tests
<shadeslayer> for eg. openbox etc
<shadeslayer> so as to decouple build deps from test deps
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok, is there a link to autopkgtest info I can study 
<sgclark> makes sense
<shadeslayer> well, look at kwindowsystem for a simple example
<sgclark> ok
 * Riddell yet to learn about autopkgtest
<soee> Riddell: your link does noti work https://dot.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5.0
<Riddell> works for me
<soee> now it worked
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> it caches somehow
<soee> magic ;o
<soee> packages for kubuntu are available already ?
<Riddell> not yet, just fixing up some bits, will be shortly
<shadeslayer> or, just use neon
<Riddell> bah, neon is old school, all the cool kids use the real packages now
<soee> nah, i have unicorn with plasma-5 rc installed as aprimarty system so i need just an upgrade :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: have the kde-i18n coders had any opinion on libkubuntu?
<sgclark> Riddell: plasma-desktop/workspace are done, does milou need a package rename?
<Riddell> sgclark: for "W: plasma-widget-milou-kf5: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libmilou5"
<Riddell> nah just override that lintian error
<Riddell> sgclark: I uploaded libmm-qt, because it has a different version number it won't be on build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html but you can check over the build log to make sure everything is good
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> uh oh, build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html broke
<Riddell> that thing badly needs bugfixes
 * BluesKaj reinstalled default desktop... plasma5 wasn't working for me
<apachelogger> Riddell: not really other than the previous mapping logic for lang being insufficient
<Riddell> apachelogger: I wonder what they would make of it
<Riddell> manchicken! come to try out Plasma 5.0!
<manchicken> Riddell: Is it stable enough to perform job-related work on?
<manchicken> This is my work machine.
<manchicken> (ThinkGeek, Inc. uses Kubuntu, btw. You're welcome :P )
<Riddell> cool :)
<manchicken> We have three Dell lappies using Kubuntu here.
<Riddell> does that mean we could get a dozen kubuntu baseball shirts?
<apachelogger> Riddell: what would they? it's distro nonesense :P
<Riddell> manchicken: cos I still haven't replied to this e-mail, we could get our own softball team http://paste.kde.org/pdromcrra
<apachelogger> for plasma5 we'll need to reinvent the wheel upstream anyway, we haven't really talked details but pretty much agreed that apachelogger needs to come up with distro hooking capabilities
<Riddell> apachelogger: who's "we"?
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Riddell: Is Plasma 5 good for regular use?
<manchicken> If so I'll upgrade now.
<manchicken> (I'd need the PPA though)
<manchicken> I need to learn this new framework that people keep talking about that Harald has been porting qapt to.
<apachelogger> Riddell: chusslove jlayt and I
<Riddell> manchicken: give it a few hours packages still compiling, but yes if you don't mind a few rough edges you can use it for sure, it's pretty stable
<manchicken> Cool. I wonder how hard it would be to switch back and forth.
<Riddell> not tried that, it's not currently supported, but would be interesting to know what it would take
<Riddell> probably not much, just switch which meta package is installed
<Riddell> apachelogger or anyone, you may be interested in this test kanboard, AGPL replacement for trello
<Riddell> kanboard.kubuntu.co.uk  test/plasma5
<Riddell> ochosi: ↑
<Riddell> not as slick but shows promise
<ScottK> Riddell: Does it have an easy way to publish any changes you make to the code?  AGPL compliance is a real PITA if the structure for it isn't built into the system.
<sgclark> Riddell: shadeslayer: ok, so kfilemetadata needs fix to resolve file conflict on install, which I did, but now when I try to buildpackage-ppa I get Distribution is not UNRELEASED. What do I do?
<shadeslayer> your changelog sounds wrong
<yofel> either you didn't add a new changelog entry, or you already released it
<shadeslayer> sgclark: pastebin : head debian/changelog
<yofel> if latter, just use 'bzr builddeb -S'
<Riddell> hmm I last edited kfilemetadata
<Riddell> I may have done it wrong
<Riddell> -kfilemetadata (4:5.0.0a-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<Riddell> +kfilemetadata (5.0.0a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1) utopic; urgency=medium
<Riddell> sgclark: yes I committed the changelog which one should not do for a PPA package generally
<Riddell> sgclark: please fix it for me, remove ~ version and set to UNRELEASED
<sgclark> ok thank you
<yofel> uhm, also, sgclark: please be a bit more verbose for changelog entries... 'add new lib' -> which one? 'Add Replace -data' -> to what?
<yofel> sure all is tracked in bzr... but I don't really want to *have to* look at bzr to find out what changed
<sgclark> yofel:  ok will work on improving that
<yofel> feel free to read some of the kde sc package changelogs, plenty of examples there :)
<sgclark> will do, thank you
<Riddell> ScottK: nope don't think so
<ScottK> Then being AGPL, don't change anything.
<yofel> sgclark: FWIW, how I work is: edit what I want, write the changelog for it, run bzr commit (which internally calls debcommit) so the bzr commit message is pre-filled with my changelog entries so I can just submit that
<yofel> that way I'm also not tempted to write junk commit messages ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: more importantly, does it have a rest api with ruby client lib :P
<apachelogger> otherwise feature loss
<Riddell> probably not
<sgclark> yofel: ok. I am watching closer as to what dch is doing, this seems to be where my problem is. I am running just dch without switches but not getting the results as everyone else. Anyway, working on that and will improve my overall message.
 * yofel notes that down. If you don't want to use $new_software, use random feature of $software that's missing in $new_software so the switch causes a regression :D
<ochosi> Riddell: well the slickness is only a bit of css and icons, that can be improved (or even branded for each flavor). the main question from my side would be whether launchpad connections could be made more easily and where it could be hosted
<sgclark> yofel: also I have been using -m with bzr commit, will stop doing that.
<yofel> sgclark: I like using that too, but with packages the debcommit behavior is just nicer
<apachelogger> Riddell: that being said, needs wiring with identity.kde I guess
<apachelogger> at the very least
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I think the docs said it can do other login types so that should be do-able
<Riddell> ScottK: ooh konversation has a frameworks branch, could this be the trigger to switch back?
<sgclark> ooh, I use konversation
<Riddelll> whee, konv frameworks for the win
<BluesKaj> cool
<sgclark> Riddelll: latest-debian-changelog-entry-without-new-version on kfilemetadata now
 * sgclark thinks it is something with epoch on 4.13.2
<Riddell> sgclark: yes I think that's just because I removed the epoch
<Riddell> which I did incase kfilemetadata goes into frameworks at some point
<Riddell> so ignore it
<sgclark> ok
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> almost evening, but hi :)
<Riddell> do the spanish even have an evening?
<lordievader> ;)
<Riddell> it's just tardes goes into noches no?
<shadeslayer> tardes is evening isn't it
 * yofel is having dr. withdrawal symptoms and read tardis
 * sgclark is too
<Riddell> new dr who trailer
<Riddell> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p022sxks
<lordievader> That's what I read too..
<yofel> \o/
 * lordievader clicks link :D
<lordievader> Awesome :D
<Riddell> malcom tucker will make a great doctor, the scottish doctors are always the best
<sgclark> Riddell: baloo-kf5... I am rather confused, doesn't match bazaar and it is all sorts of broken on install
<Riddelll> oh more of my breakage?
 * Riddell looks
<sgclark> Riddelll: yes, changed from 5 to 1 on libs and trying to overwrite errors
<Riddell> sgclark: commited my changes, sorry
<sgclark> no worries
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plasma-desktop.desktop
<Riddell> plasma-desktop: /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop
<Riddell> sgclark: ok if I install plasma-desktop to rebuild with new baloo?
<Riddell> if I upload rather
<rdieter> \-- -f=d
<rdieter> (sorry, child's ferret found my keyboard to walk on)
<Riddell> rdieter: having troubles with your Plasma 5 install are you?
<Riddell> ah, same difference :)
<sgclark> Riddell: baloo is still building
<Riddell> will wait till that publishes then
<sgclark> Riddell: I am stumped on this one: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package libkf5filemetadata-bin
<Riddelll> sgclark: oh I added that into by editing the .symbols file
<Riddelll> so now anything which depends on the lib will also depend on the -bin
<Riddelll> bit of an experiment
<sgclark> ahh ok, so ignore?
<Riddelll> yep
<sgclark> Riddell: ok everything I can fix for builds is done, baloo posting soon. I need to take my walk before it gets too hot, will work on copyrights and add stable to plasma watch files when I get back.
<ScottK> Riddell: re Konversation, I think Quassel will have a frameworks version as well (they already have Qt5 support in trunk), so I don't think so.  Of course if you're looking for an excuse, meh - whatever.
<sgclark> Is quassel KDE? 
<Riddell> sgclark: great, I hope that when I upload this plasma-desktop rebuild that means kubuntu-plasma5-desktop will install and run
<Riddell> and then I'll write a nice big release blog :)
<Riddell> although I'm going out to talk spanish for a couple of hours
<sgclark> :) post a link I will share
<sgclark> no worries I will be gone a bit as well
<ScottK> sgclark: Quassel has both Qt and KDE versions.  We provide both.
<Riddell> sgclark: slightly controvertial that one, quassel has a version which uses kdelibs but isn't itself part of the community
<sgclark> ScottK: oh cool, I will check it out :)
<Riddell> sgclark: we changed from konversation to quassel because there was no kde4 version at the time and haven't had a reason to change back
<ScottK> Right.  It's KDE using software, but not a KDE project.
<ScottK> Whereas Konversation is both.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what did you do to go back to plasma 4?  did anything break as a result?
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  I reinstalled the whole OS to /...all is fine
<Riddell> ah, boring
<Riddell> far more breakage if you don't
<BluesKaj> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: everything uploaded from tier 3 except kxmlgui and plasma
<shadeslayer> too tired to do those
<shadeslayer> so incase anyone wants to finish off tier 3, those 2 are left ^^
<soee> how sthe work on plasma5 going ? :)
<sgclark> soee: putting in another file conflict fix
<soee> ;o
<soee> what conflict exactly ?
<sgclark> plasma-nm - building now
<sgclark> the data package was removed and needed a replaces
<soee> othe -data packages also have been removed, they are not needed ?
<sgclark> soee: nah that were put back, Riddell removed from plasma-nm though, I am guessing it wasn't needed.
<sgclark> soee: plasma is ready for install/testing :)
<soee> sgclark: next ppa ?
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> soee: ^
<Riddell> hola
<soee> dependency errors
<soee> plasma-desktop : Wymaga: plasma-desktop-data (= 4:5.0.0a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa3) ale 4:5.0.0a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1 jest zainstalowany
<soee> i did forceoverwrite 
<soee> hope it wont break anything :)
<sgclark> haave no idea what that says sorry
<sgclark> well I got a kwin-x11 has stopped working :(
<soee> brb logout, if i wont go back, something is wrong :)
<soee> hmm, plasma did not start
<soee> had to do it manually
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> I think I made a mistake by making the meta package have a new name, now you need to install the meta package and dist-upgrade
<sgclark> I am having issues too, everything piling in corner, no kicker, all my settings gone
<sgclark> oh, ok will try that
<soee> what meta package ?
<Riddell> kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<sgclark> Riddell: nothing to upgrade
<sgclark> I did install kubunut-plasma5-desktop
<sgclark> oh wait, I am having dbus issue
<sgclark> nevermind, I don't know issue I am having
<soee> brb reboot
<sgclark> aside from this not usable :(
<soee> ok plasma starts now :)
<soee> uhm bu i have no icons in system settings
<Riddell> none?
<soee> none :D
<Riddell> got oxygen-icon-theme installed?
<soee> i did select the breeze
<soee> and ended up with http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/15/plasmanextsyssettings.png :)
<Riddell> hmm, I have a window manager but no plasma
<sgclark> saame
<Riddell> hmm what's plasmashell missing
<Riddell> oh I have plasmashell running, but it only shows the menu in the top left
<Riddell> KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType "Plasma/LayoutTemplate" not found
<Riddell> that sounds important
<sgclark> Riddell: I have stuff piled in the top left. But I can't do anything. Is that the same issue?
<Riddell> nah I can add panels and widgets
<sgclark> ahh, that I cannot. hmm
<soee> :)
<soee> looks likeim the lucky one
<Riddell> whee, got it now
<Riddell> install breeze
<Riddell> killall plasmashell; rm ~/.config/plasma*; plasmashell
<Riddell> looking good now
<soee> i have this packages marked as not needed: libkf5auth-bin libkf5filemetadata-data libkonq6 libprison-dev plasma-nm-data plasma-workspace-data
<Riddell> should be fine
<soee> Riddell: this config removel as you posted is required ?
<Riddell> soee: dunno but it made it work for me
<Riddell> worrying if it is required
<Riddell> but it's all been unreleased until this afternoon so I guess it's ok
<sgclark> Riddell: breeze and your command worked :) looks great!
<sgclark> soee: hmm , my systemsettings has icons. not sure there
<soee> sgclark: i have 3 entries on icons list atm, Breeze, Bryza (translated to polsih Breeze and oxygen)
<soee> i have selected Bryza, systemsettings missing only Shortcuts icons but ll context menus etc dont have any now
<sgclark> oh, this is a translations/locales issue I think. I am not going to be helpful there :( Riddell?
<Riddell> um, wibble, no idea sorry
<Riddell> meta package uploaded with breeze added
<Riddell> eek plasma-workspace-wallpapers wasn't in the archive!
 * Riddell fixes
<soee> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: don't think libmm-qt is either
<sgclark> not sure how important that is
<Riddell> umm.. but I did
<Riddell> yeah it's there https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next/+packages?field.name_filter=libmm&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<sgclark> ok cool
<Riddell> right, time to blog
<soee> twitt :)
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5-here-all-ready-eat-your-babies
 * sgclark giggles
<santa_> hello Riddell, I can't find kfilemetadata in kde's ftp, is this omission intended?
<shadeslayer> santa_: check download.kde.org?
<santa_> shadeslayer: as expected doesn't have the tar either. if it's not in the ftp...
<shadeslayer> not necessarily
<shadeslayer> ftp is deprecated
<shadeslayer> not sure why they don't just shoot it in the head
<shadeslayer> yay
<santa_> ftr I mean kfilemetadata from frameworks
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> santa_: http://download.kde.org/stable/plasma/5.0.0/
<shadeslayer> it's right there
<shadeslayer> 4th from the top
<santa_> shadeslayer: ok, still not available in the ftp
<shadeslayer> see my statements above
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> ftp is deprecated
<santa_> whatever, is still used for pre-release tarballs
<shadeslayer> no it's not
<santa_> why they are available in depot.kde.org then?
<shadeslayer> everyone migrated to depot.kde.org
<shadeslayer> depot.kde.org is not ftpmaster
<santa_> whatever, I acces it via sftp
<shadeslayer> again, *different* things
<santa_> that's what I meant
<shadeslayer> basically workflow is : upload to depot.kde.org , make it available on download.kde.org
<shadeslayer> please don't use ftpmaster.kde.org
<santa_> and I don't, I got the corresponding mail time ago
<shadeslayer> ftpubuntu@depot:~$ ls -l stable/plasma/5.0.0/kfilemetadata-5.0.0.tar.xz 
<shadeslayer> -rw-r--r-- 1 ftpadmin packager 85372 Jul 11 11:22 stable/plasma/5.0.0/kfilemetadata-5.0.0.tar.xz
<shadeslayer> santa_: ^^
<santa_> ah, damn
<santa_> it's from plasma, not frameworks
<santa_> nevermind
<shadeslayer> yes, because it isn't a framework, yet
<santa_> oh god
<santa_> stupid bzr
<shadeslayer> git ftw
<shadeslayer> git-bzr ftw
<shadeslayer> well, I'll use bzr till such time I can figure out git build-package :p
<valorie> exciting day, congratulations to all of you who made this happen
<sgclark> ty valorie, assuming your talking about plasma lol
<valorie> and the frameworks which are the foundation
<valorie> you've made a huge contribution, sgclark
 * valorie goes off to run
<santa_> :9
<santa_> :)
 * sgclark is taking a break.
<sgclark> santa_: just merged what hope is all of your requests. I will be back tomorrow.
<santa_> sgclark: yes, that's all today, thank you
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-16
<apachelogger> brmbrrm
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: here's a  bit of a porting problem, there's no bindings yet ^^
<Riddell> pyqt has bindings
<Riddell> what more bindings do you need?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kf5
<apachelogger> update-manager-kde appears to use pykde, so does usb-creator-kde so does software-properties-kde
<apachelogger> what we could do (and I would find much better anyway) is binding c++ to the python libs we use and write the gui in c++ :P
<Peace-> hey i have tested plasma 5 on 14.04 and :D i can't connect to my wifi , it ask me for the password then i can't write hte password :D
<apachelogger> of course cpython is a bit of madness to behold and since I think there is no tech enabling this in any sort of speedy fashion that might be slightly over the top
<Riddell> apachelogger: :)
<Riddell> ScottK: calligra can find visio, I think it's problem is libodfgen is too new
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you find a minute, please test kde:about-distro master
<apachelogger> it now uses systemd's /etc/os-release rather than the unspecified /etc/lsb_release
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure lsb_release is speified by lsb
<Riddell> KDE now depends on systemd!
<apachelogger> Riddell: it isn't
<apachelogger> lsb_release the binary is specified
<Riddell> mm
<apachelogger> where the binary gets its data from is completely in the dark, and since I'd rather not want to call lsb_release and parse stdout /etc/os-release is the better choice (what with systemd getting adopted all around anyway)
<Riddell> tell that to arch :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: why arch?
<Riddell> they don't like systemd no?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> os-release isn't dependent on systemd anyway, it just happens to be part of systemd's components ;)
<apachelogger> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/os-release.html
<Riddell> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/os-release was more interesting
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep about-distro compiles and runs successfully
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> on the way to download.kde
<apachelogger> bot broken
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> kubotu: what happened to you?
<apachelogger> W, [2014/07/16 11:30:47#21191]  WARN -- rfc2812.rb:1393:in `process': Unknown message ":wilhelm.freenode.net 474 kubotu #kubuntu-offtopic :Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned"
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> who banned the bot in offtopic?
<Riddell> ooh nice http://www.webupd8.org/2014/07/how-to-install-plasma-5-in-kubuntu-1410.html
 * apachelogger looks at jussi
<ScottK> Riddell: Oh.
<Riddell> oh?
<Riddell> Plasma 5.1 Kickoff meeting in #plasma !
<ScottK> Re calligra
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ejat> if im in trusty 
<ejat> which repo should i  add to get kde5
<ejat> kubuntu Next only got utopic 
<sgclark> akaik it will only be available for utopic
<ejat> no plan for back port? 
<turgay> when daily build will be kde5  
<soee> you can use neon
<turgay> 14.10
<soee> turgay: i think it wont
<ejat> soee: u mean ppa:neon/kf5
<ejat> that ppa ? 
<soee> ejat: https://community.kde.org/Plasma/InstallingNext
<ejat> thanks soee
<shadeslayer> ejat: no plans to backport no
<shadeslayer> the thrust of development will be for Utopic
 * ejat okie noted that .. 
<ejat> shadeslayer: is it ok to use project neon ppa ? 
<apachelogger> thrust what where? time warp???
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> 14:10 <mck182> digital clock having date
<jmux> Riddell: I sent a blog proposal. I have a meeting with PR in 30 minutes to get it posted - can you check the text? Sorry I'm out of office the rest of the week, so I'm a bit in a hurry to get it posted this week ;-)
<Riddell> jmux: sorry also im a meeting for next 30 mins
<Riddell> jmux: go ahead if you want I trust you
<Riddell> jmux: oh change KDE5
<Riddell> to Plasma 5 and Kubuntu integration
<Riddell> there's no such thing as KDE5 so best to stick to the branding
<Riddell> jmux: should your blog be on planetkde?
<jmux> Riddell: ok - thanks for the feedback - I thought KDE5 is the branding - will recheck it
<Riddell> very much not :)
<jmux> I don't think th eofficial Munich IT blog is on planetkde. It's more are reference for you, when you wnat to blog.
<jmux> Riddell: Anyway - thanks for the quick review. The input from five people should be sufficient.
<shadeslayer> bah
<Darkwing> Morning!
<Darkwing> Distro-Hopping Dave is back. 
<sgclark> welcome back
<Riddell> people always come back to kubuntu, it's because we're so good to hug
<shadeslayer> and because we have hot tubs
<shadeslayer> mostly because we have hot tubs
 * shadeslayer is annoyed by http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803667/
<Darkwing> I'm still annoyed that whose of us with HiDPI screens have to suck it up lol
<Riddell> Darkwing: tried plasma 5?
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'm downloading now. 
<Riddell> Darkwing: it may eat your babies
<Riddell> but it'll do so in quite a polite way
<Riddell> sgclark: d
<Riddell> sorry
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does gdb-minimal conflict with gdb?
<Darkwing> Lol! 
<Riddell> I think I've seen that issue
<sgclark> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> nothing sgclark 
<Darkwing> Well... If it can replace the baby that the wife and I are manufacturing with a KDE and Qt compliant one... I'll be happy
<shadeslayer> dunno
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes it does, fix depends of plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> to be  gdb-minimal | gdb  I guess
<Riddell> that's for dekonqi I think
<shadeslayer> yah
<Darkwing> So are we trying to push Plasma 5 into Utopic?
<Darkwing> Plus I'm gong to assume that due to Trusty being LTS we aren't backporting...
<shadeslayer> watch files in plasma-desktop are wrong
<shadeslayer> hurray
<sgclark> shadeslayer: watch file are n my todo, but you can if you want
<Darkwing> Does Aaron H still hang out here?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: feel free to fix other watch file issues
<shadeslayer> I need to work on some other stuff
<BluesKaj> systemd-shim fails to install because cgmanager isn't configured yet on the most recent upgrade; http://paste.kde.org/plkuvatze
<BluesKaj> so guess I'm stuck here, not agle to upgrade any further
<BluesKaj> able rather
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: please report in #ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> or you know, don't use systemd
<BluesKaj> yeah shadeslayer, guess I'll re-edit grub , probly a good idea :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how does one know that a watch file is wrong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because it uses ftp.kde.org
<shadeslayer> instead of download.kde.org
<apachelogger> ftp should work as well
<shadeslayer> sure, but it's deprecated and going to be removed
<shadeslayer> at some point 
<apachelogger> it is oh my
<sgclark> ahh see that I did not know
<apachelogger> then my original thought applies
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: automate \o/
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> get all dem branches, switch to download.kde xD
<shadeslayer> we need template meta packaging
<apachelogger> yeah, that too :P
<shadeslayer> templatify all the things
 * apachelogger ponders going for a bike ride
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/puuaslqbw
<shadeslayer> "Returned true unexpectedly"
<apachelogger> that's a first
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: by the wayz ... we'll want to throw kubuntu qt5 ports at ppa, otherwise crap will look alien in plasmaold
<Darkwing> My lord this is beautiful 
<Quintasan> >"Returned true unexpectedly"
<Quintasan> lol'd
<shadeslayer> much fun is being had when packaging KF5
<Darkwing> Huh. Still no UI scaling...
<shadeslayer> still WIP
<shadeslayer> probably for 5.1
<Darkwing> But it looks better than 4 did on this screen
<BluesKaj> heh, as soon as I stopped using systemd and upgraded, systemd-shim and cgmanager installed and configured
<BluesKaj> daemon I guess
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=168
<Riddell> apachelogger: qt5 ports?
<Riddell> Darkwing: arron h is around occationally is us evenings
<Darkwing> Okay. 
<Darkwing> So, Plasma5 is beautiful on my HiDPI screen
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> Darkwing: screenshot screenshot!
<Darkwing> Give me a moment. :-D
<Darkwing> Some of the fonts and stuff are a bit small. 
<Darkwing> I have force the fonts but the sysui doesn't scale just yet
<Darkwing> Actually, only one I could find that did scale proper was Ubuntu Unity. 
<Darkwing> The downside of that is that's its Unity.
<Darkwing> *that it is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hurrray, that gdb thing fixed it
<shadeslayer> lets see how far I can get to getting a ISO
 * Riddell crosses fingers
<shadeslayer> sgclark: the version in kemoticons is wrong
<shadeslayer> 5.0.0-0ubuntu1.2
<shadeslayer> you want 5.0.0-0ubuntu2
 * shadeslayer fixes and pushes
<sgclark> shadeslayer: hmm. all I did was a merge on that, sorry missed
<shadeslayer> yep, which is why the ping :)
<shadeslayer> please take care of versions when merging
<Darkwing> Okay. 2560x1440 screenshot. http://imgur.com/a/BfxmE
<shadeslayer> though all of this will a thing of the past soon \o/
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok will do
<sgclark> shadeslayer: oh yeah?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yeah, we want to move to a template based packaging system
<Riddell> Darkwing: huh you have kscreen? where's that from?
<Darkwing> Eh?
<Riddell> Darkwing: that display configuration tool we don't ship that (do we?)
<Darkwing> That's the live Neon Image.
<Riddell> aah right
<Darkwing> More to show the resolution. 
<Riddell> yep
<Darkwing> Dang its beautiful lol
<shadeslayer> sgclark: same thing with kio btw
<Riddell> Darkwing: blog! blog!
<Darkwing> I will! 
<Riddell> your http://opendarkwing.com/ blog is still on planet
<Darkwing> Yeah I know. Must start again. Lol
<shadeslayer> santa: sgclark why mark those symbols as optional?
<Darkwing> Plasma 5 was the excuse I needed for myself to get back to Kubuntu and KDE again. 
<sgclark> shadeslayer: the notes said so that it would build in utopc AND debian
<shadeslayer> would be nice to have build logs associated with review requests
<sgclark> shadeslayer: can I assume I will be shown this template system or will it reduce the need for packagers?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: once we implement it, sure
<Darkwing> I've been all over. Fedora, Suse, Debian sid KDE, Debian sid gnome, Ubuntu Gnome and Ubuntu Unity.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: it's still a idea that we're hashing out
<Darkwing> And Win 8.1
<shadeslayer> and it'll reduce the need to manually package things, but there'll still be stuff to package
<santa> shadeslayer: details: one of them appears in debian sid but not on utopic, the other the opposite situation; both are private and if they are gone there's no abi break in any case
<shadeslayer> santa: cheers, but for changes like that in the future, please attach logs to the review request
<shadeslayer> Nice to have full context
<shadeslayer> santa: also, versioning scheme in your requests are wrong
<shadeslayer> we use 1.1 , 1.2 ... for SRU's
<Riddell> Darkwing: https://trello.com/kubuntu is just waiting for you :)
<shadeslayer> santa: just thought I'd mention that :)
<Darkwing> Riddell: Lemme finish this Utopic Install. 
<Darkwing> How did I not know about this?? https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect
<Riddell> for some reason we don't install it by default
<Riddell> anyone know why that is?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubotu is broken I think
 * sgclark will be back
<tsimpson> the problem with KDE Connect is that it's monolithic rather than an architecture, every feature/protocol requires a new version (on both ends)
<Darkwing> Eek. 
<Darkwing> I do enjoy quasseldroid
<BluesKaj> so are symlinks and app launches working in the plasma5-desktop now or does it still suffer from a whole lot of glitches?
<genii> shadeslayer: Not sure if you recall the k3d bug I filed recently.... at any rate same behaviour except on a whim I tried with kdesudo and it works that way for some reason. But core dump like before as regular user.
<santa> Riddell: shouldn't libkfilemetadata5-dev named libkfilemetadata-dev ? without the soname
<Riddell> santa: we will probably want it alongside the existing libkfilemetadata-dev if we put baloo-kf5 in the archive
<santa> ahhhhh
<santa> ok
<santa> thanks for the info
<shadeslayer> Riddell: really, this is quite inconsistent
<shadeslayer> why not just call it libkf5kfilemetadata-dev
<debfx> in which (upstream) branch do I commit kdelibs bugfixes nowadays?
<shadeslayer> KDE/4.14?
<debfx> there are no 4.13 releases anymore?
<debfx> seems not
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes that would probably be a good idea
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plus it's going to be a framework soon anyway
<valorie> fancy!
<valorie> nice to see you again, Darkwing
 * valorie goes off to run
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-17
<ScottK> Riddell: I think calligra also needs the new librevenge:
<ScottK> /usr/include/libodfgen-0.1/libodfgen/OdtGenerator.hxx:30:35: fatal error: librevenge/librevenge.h: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is kubotu broken?
<apachelogger> no rss feeds?
<apachelogger> oh, I am a bit of a stupid person, forgot to move the rss settings to the new database xD
<apachelogger> kubotu: save
<kubotu> aight
<apachelogger> kubotu: rss show
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help rss'
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> kubotu: rss who watches
<kubotu> branches-next: http://feeds.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging-next/revisions.atom (in format: default): watched by #kubuntu-devel
<kubotu> branches: http://feeds.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging/revisions.atom (in format: default): watched by #kubuntu-devel
<kubotu> bugs: http://feeds.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/latest-bugs.atom (in format: default): watched by #kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> that should be fixed I guess
<Riddelll> ScottK: yeah it does
<valorie> email sent
<shadeslayer> valorie: thx
<shadeslayer> I've replied
<valorie> great!
 * valorie goes to bed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: category d is danger will robinson
<shadeslayer> C
<shadeslayer> I said C
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> there is no C because D is danger
<shadeslayer> heh ok
<apachelogger> it's the cover story because I forgot the original story behind D
<apachelogger> it might have had to do with the tenth doctor having had problems with numerations 
<apachelogger> something equally important as danger will robinson anyway :P
<shadeslayer> much fun to be had with lxc
<shadeslayer> can't setup imager in there
<apachelogger> use schroot
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> stupid apparmor
<shadeslayer> disabling it makes it work
<shadeslayer> in lxc
<shadeslayer> trying to protect me from shooting myself in the foot, what if I *want* to huh
<shadeslayer> it's only 12 PM, and I'm already hungry
<Riddell> Mirv:  qml-module-qtserviceframework ← that's now current naming practice?
<Riddell> what happened to qtdeclarative5-foo ?
 * Riddell reads https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtsystems-opensource-src/+bug/1342031
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1342031 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Rename QML modules to follow qml-module-foo naming" [Low,In progress]
<Riddell> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2014-March/001889.html
<Mirv> Riddell: yes, that's the new way indeed. there's no hurry (Ubuntu archives have huge amount of QML modules) but better to rename at some point to be better consistent
<Riddell> Mirv: gotcha, accepting qtsystems
<apachelogger> Riddell: shadeslayer: thoughts on moving usb-creator from pykde to pyqt? currently it uses kicon, kmessagebox, kglobalsettings, kprocess, kstandarddirs, kurl, i18n, kfiledialog, kaboutdata
<apachelogger> out of those kmessagebox, i18n , kaboutdata and kfiledialog are native to kf5
<apachelogger> i18n is only used for kaboutdata it seems, so if we ditch that we don't need i18n, kmessagebox while very handy could probably be replaced by qmessagebox for the time being
<Mirv> Riddell: thanks!
<apachelogger> kfiledialog *could* be replaced if qfiledialog does actually go through qpa and launches a kfiledialog anyway (I doubt we use much fancy api)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think having qt5 is more useful than having kde classes so go ahead
<Riddell> apachelogger: with the exception of i18n where it's needed
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think using qfiledialog is advised by upstream now no?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the actual ui i18n is passed through usb-creator-core so that's pure gettext from what I can tell
<apachelogger> as for qfiledialog, I dunno, I certainly saw plasma-nm using a filedialog class in kio xD
<Riddell> which is lovely
<apachelogger> ah, usb-creator is largely preferring qt classes over kde anyway
<apachelogger> e.g. uses qprogresdialog apparently
<Riddell> Warning This class should be avoided in new code. QFileDialog should be used instead. 
<Riddell> apachelogger: ↑
<apachelogger> perfect then
<apachelogger> ditching all the kde classes
<apachelogger> bug 1315866
<ubottu> bug 1315866 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Trusty) "usb-creator-kde crashes on exit" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315866
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is the underlying bug for that fixed?
<apachelogger>     #       Ref: http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/pipermail/pyqt/2014-March/033929.html
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: def translate(self, prop): uses i18n
<apachelogger> I have no clue what that thing is supposed to achieve tho
<apachelogger> # Description: Re-usable include which re-implements the translate method
<apachelogger> #              from uic, and changes it to use gettext.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not that I'm aware of
<apachelogger> ah, I guess that can be wired thorugh _() as well
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger gives this a tr
<apachelogger> y
<Riddell> Mirv: what about is there's multiple modules in each one? separate packages? http://paste.kde.org/psx5ovlqw
<Riddell> so qml-module-org-kde-draganddrop etc?
<shadeslayer> why not qml-module-$framework
<Mirv> Riddell: there has been one qml-module- package for each QML module, although I agree it might mean quite a lot of binary packages in some cases
<Mirv> qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrols/kcoreaddons/drananddrop sounds according to Lisandro's schema in that case
<Riddell> gotcha
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> "I tested the neon iso yesterday and it looks absolutely stunning!"
<Riddell> omgubuntu love  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/kde-plasma-5-released 
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning
<Riddell> seen the omgubuntu love?  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/kde-plasma-5-released
<Riddell> "I tested the neon iso yesterday and it looks absolutely stunning!"
<Riddell> I like all the comments
<shadeslayer> are you sure about that :p
<Riddell> well the one I quoted I like, I haven't read the rest :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<sgclark> very cool!
<Riddell> Mirv: qml-module-qtserviceframework Depends: libqt5serviceframework5.  should that not be =binary:version ?
<Riddell> sgclark: what exciting things are you doing today?
<sgclark> Riddell: finishing up last few copyright cleanups. Definately have some room to compile stuff or whatever you like :)
<Riddell> sgclark: there's a very exciting new release of about-distro out
<Riddell> and partitionmanager has a genuinely exciting release cos it'll make it work
<sgclark> where do I find those?
<Riddell> http://download.kde.org/stable/about-distro/1.1.0/src/about-distro-1.1.0.tar.xz.mirrorlist
<Riddell> partitionmanager dunno, google knows all
<sgclark> ok
<Mirv> Riddell: hmm, probably. thanks, I'll file a bug about it so that it doesn't get forgotten.
<santa_> Riddell: is baloo-widgets gone in plasma 5.0.0 ?
<Riddell> santa_: there's no release yet
<Riddell> will be released with applications I guess
<santa_> oh
<soee> 13.10 support ends today ? :)
<santa_> regarding this change http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/krunner/revision/50
<santa_> Riddell: ↑ the point of is not having conflicting libraries if the soname changes
<sgclark> Riddell: are these for trusty or utopic?
<BluesKaj> hope the virtual desktop wallpaper choices is fixed soon ...prefer different wallpaper for each desktop
<soee> BluesKaj: activities ftw :)
<BluesKaj> don't need activities soee vds are enough for a home user like me
<soee> BluesKaj: yeah but what i like in activities for example: i can have one called development when i know i won't be using it next 2 weeks i juts stop it and its 'gone' for a while, than i can enable it again and have all configured as before ready to use :)
<apachelogger> I still don't get usb-creator's translate function
<BluesKaj> well, I use launchers for different apps and files 
<yofel> soee: yep, saucy reached EOL
<Riddell> sgclark: utopic
<alvin> Quick yes/no query: Is there EFI support on the Project Neon iso?
<Riddell> santa_: yes the data packages should be put back in libs
<Riddell> alvin: no I don't think so, that's black magic
<alvin> I feared as much.
<shadeslayer> alvin: I
 * alvin fetches his voodoo dolls.
<shadeslayer> alvin: I'm working on getting a Kubuntu ISO + Plasma 5 with EFI support
<shadeslayer> though ETA is unknown
<shadeslayer> blocked on Colin
<alvin> shadeslayer: You're my hero. I'll wait. (take your time)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: halp
 * shadeslayer runs away
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ssup
<apachelogger> pyqt is being shittsy again
<apachelogger> :'((((
<Riddell> "waiting on colin to do some valuable code" is more polite to say  :)
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger>     self.__mainWindow.ui_dest_list.itemChanged.emit(item, 0)
<apachelogger> AttributeError: signal was not defined in the first super-class of class 'QTreeWidget'
<apachelogger> why why why why why
<shadeslayer> recently I've been anything but polite
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: welcome to the club of angry men \o/
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger>         persist_mb = target['persist'] / 1024 / 1024
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> wat
<apachelogger> it's obvious
<apachelogger> there is a property that is divided by stuff and out comes mb
<shadeslayer> no, I was going wat @ AttributeError: signal was not defined in the first super-class of class 'QTreeWidget'
<apachelogger> oh yeah
<apachelogger> so
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nonsense, i've been the bad cop
<apachelogger> there's a couple of things wrong with pyqt5
<apachelogger> first of all you cannot connect via qobjects anymore
<apachelogger> so connect(foo, signal(bar), slot(yolo)) will throw an error because you need to use foo.bar.connect(yolo)
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> that was the case with 4 as well
<apachelogger> the problem with that of course is that connections happen at runtime of the runtime of the runtime so unless you have a very fancy regex you can't detect that shit
<shadeslayer> though it was optional
<apachelogger> it's the kind of shit you'd not want to do ever in an interpreted language
<apachelogger> like not ever ever ever ever
<shadeslayer> much fun
<apachelogger> but that aside
<apachelogger> it now is lying to me qtreewidget.itemChanged.emit(item, column) is not there it says
<apachelogger> of course that cannot be the case because that signal was there since forever and a glimps at the cpp docs says it is still there
<apachelogger> so now I am introspecting the metaobject of the qtreewidget
<apachelogger> and guess wat
<apachelogger> b'_q_emitItemChanged'
<apachelogger> tada
<apachelogger> pyqt is shit and I have no clue why we are using it
<apachelogger> q.e.d.
<santa_> Riddell: ok, my next candidate mass merge proposal: update lib*.install paths so a soname change wouldn't do unnoticed, example: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/baloo-work/+merge/227146
<santa_> I plan to do something similar to all the frameworks packages if it's ok
<Riddell> santa_: yep seems sensible
<Priyantha> Hi all :)
<Riddell> hi Priyantha 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdeclarative updated with new qml-module package naming
<kodanda> Installed plasma 5 on 14.04. After loggin in I see only blank screen. any ideas how to fix this?
<Priyantha> hi I was wondering about the new kde plasma5 desktop :) and tried to install it on my Ubuntu/Kubuntu Utopic
<Priyantha> but I am not able to install it yet
<soee> Priyantha: why >
<apachelogger> :'<
<Priyantha> well with trying to do a "apt-get install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop" I am getting a lot of dependency problems
<shadeslayer> Priyantha: lets move to #kubuntu, and plz pastebin your dep issues
<Riddell> kodanda: I guess the same thing, support in #kubuntu
<Priyantha> oops
<BluesKaj> Priyantha,  install qt5-default
<Priyantha> yes sorry
<Priyantha> wrong channel ;)
<Priyantha> sorry about that
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/lib/syslinux/chain.c32 utopic
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/syslinux/chain.c32 found in syslinux-common
<shadeslayer> no it's not
<shadeslayer> you lying bastard
<soee> uh oh :) owncloud 7 is coming ... :D
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/17/plasma-51-kickoff
<BluesKaj> hmm desktop just crashed left with bar across the bottom where the panel was, desktop was black
<BluesKaj>  /var/log/syslog shows systemd suddenly failed to load
<Riddell> systemd isn't ment to load, unless you explicity use it
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  I'm using it, it's setup in the grub line 'quiet splash'
 * BluesKaj likes to live near the edge
<alket> will the next release be on KDE 5
<Riddell> there's no such thing as KDE 5
<Riddell> we won't be using Plasma 5 in the next release but some parts of KF5 may well creep in
<alket> yeah , i wasn't sure how these things called , but the video of "kde 5" looked nice
<alket> thanks for reply
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdesu rejected!  fixed in bzr, please reupload
<shadeslayer> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/partitionmanager is ready for review. Please note the patch was only needed to build in pbuilder. Build in chroot was fine without. I have no idea why.
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> sgclark: becoming a cmake ninja are you?
<Riddell> sgclark: it's still a kdelibs4 app so just put the packaging in kubuntu-packaging not in kubuntu-packaging-next
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgclark: dep 3 headers in the patch will make policy wonks happy :)
<ScottK> Riddell (or anyone with commit rights in KDE git) please commit http://paste.debian.net/110262/ for e-c-m.  It's got a ship it in https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119339/
<Riddell> ScottK: "but bear in mind this is not part of ECM" what does that mean?
<sgclark> Riddell: I am getting an odd error on quiltrc perhaps, can you expain what you want because I am not a quilt ninja :(
<ScottK> Riddell: It's in the attic, not formally part of the release since it's not used ATM.
<ScottK> I was thinking I might work on making it do PyQt5, since that'll be needed for bindings at some point.
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the error? what are you trying to do?
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809467/  and atm only trying to figure out what you mean dep 3 headers
<Riddell> ScottK: pushed!
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: lining yourself up to become pyKDE maintanier I take it? :)
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> That much pain I'm not into.
<Riddell> sgclark: I have no .quiltrc
<Riddell> never had any need
<Riddell> sgclark: just edit the file with your favourite text editor to add headers
<Riddell> sgclark: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/  adds meta data to the patch
<Riddell> sgclark: I've not read that fully, I just use the "Sample DEP-3 compliant headers" at the bottom to copy and paste
<Riddell> sgclark: paritionmanager compiles and runs, looking good, the question is have you been brave enough to test it?
<Riddell> a bug in a partitioning tool can have nasty consequences
<sgclark> haha no
<sgclark> yes it can
<sgclark> I don't have any spare drives to be brave with :( sorry
<Riddell> hmm, trying it with a usb drive I can't get it to do very much
<Riddell> I wonder if it has some authentication that's broken with plasma 5
<sgclark> probably
<sgclark> I have run into that with a few things in plasma 5
<Riddell> what we need is a plasma 4 user to test
<Riddell> !testers | new partitionmanager
<ubottu> new partitionmanager: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<Riddell> ah BluesKaj, you went back to plasma 4?
<shadeslayer> busy making ISO's, go away ....
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> I can run out and get a usb drive. I have plasma 4 on this laptop
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  yes for a couple of days , but back on 5 bow
<BluesKaj> now
<Riddell> trying with a virtual machine
<apachelogger> kubotu: order a glass of white wine
 * kubotu slides a glass of white wine down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> tomorrow is friday isn't it
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> friday \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, I'll be out at 14 or 1430 tomorrow, so we'd better roll an early iso
<shadeslayer> ok ok
<shadeslayer> I don't think there are any blockers off the top of my head
<apachelogger> buildwise everything is green/orange anyway
<shadeslayer> mhm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually not
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> oh lol
<apachelogger> wrong server
<shadeslayer> wat
<Riddell> sgclark: working well on a virtual machine, so I think it will just be the broken kauth
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely, make the changes and I'll upload to ubuntu
<sgclark> Riddell: ok great
<sgclark> Riddell: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/partitionmanager fixed patch headers, was there something else?
<Riddell> sgclark: let me try without your patch, if we keep it then it needs to be sent upstream
<sgclark> Riddell: it builds in chroot without, which is perplexing, all depends were satisfied
<Riddell> maybe something not updated and the update needs it?
<Riddell> builds fine here without it
<Riddell> locallt
<Riddell> trying pbuilder
<_Groo_> Riddell: whats up?
<_Groo_> Riddell: i changed jobs and stuff is starting to settle down
<_Groo_> Riddell: if you guys want i can restart helping with kubuntu packaging once again
<alket> how can I get involved in testing ?
<Riddell> _Groo_: we always want that :)
<Riddell> alket: we need something tested on utopic on plasma 4 just now
<alket> or something easy
<Riddell> alket: we can add your to the !testers call
<alket> really , will virtualbox will do it ? or i have to make a fresh install ?
<_Groo_> Riddell: :) this weekend im gonna see which packages i worked one and left behind (i can think of wally for ex)
<_Groo_> alket: use pbuilder, its a chroot/debuild on steroids
<Riddell> alket: virtualbox always better than nothing
<Riddell> _Groo_: he's just running it not building it
<_Groo_> Riddell: ah ok, sorry
<Riddell> alket: this needs tested http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/partitionmanager_1.1.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw, i have been playing with apt-btrfs-snapshot lately
<_Groo_> Riddell: saved my life a few times, would you guys be open to include a systemsettings module if i wrote one for ditto proggie?
<Riddell> _Groo_: for ditto proggie?
<_Groo_> Riddell: ofc it would be linked to apt-btrfs-snapshot package and would only install if kubuntu-desktop was installed
<_Groo_> Riddell: for apt-btrfs-snapshot
<Riddell> what is apt-btrfs-snapshot?
<Riddell> backup to btrfs?
<_Groo_> its a python program that creates snapshots before any dpkg related install/remove/etc
<_Groo_> like a recovery mountpoint on steroids
<_Groo_> its so easy to use to go back before a broken system its a shame its not on by default
<_Groo_> if you use btrfs subvolumes for root, give it a try
<Riddell> "you can revert failed apt operations (like apt-get upgrade) and roll back to the previous system state with apt-btrfs-snapshot"
<alket> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<Riddell> _Groo_: sounds like something that should be an addon to muon (brainstorming)
<alket> how to add myself there
<_Groo_> Riddell: yep, i use it a lot to test my xorg git+mesa git +llvm git + radeon git + intel git package creation
<Riddell> alket: ask Tm_Tr is my usual way
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah, but the catch is, you have some pre reqs
<alket> Tm_T: could you add me to list of testers please ?
<_Groo_> for instance, you need to have btrfs (duh) as / or it wont work (kinda obvious but that means we need to have a pretty solid checking program in place)
<_Groo_> that if kubuntu would ship it as default
<_Groo_> for that to happen, kubuntu would need to put btrfs as default / filesystem
<_Groo_> so baby steps, i was thinking in creating a systemsettings module (since apt-btrfs-snap is a CLI program)
<_Groo_> maybe integrate it with muon
<Riddell> we go with whatever ubuntu uses as default filesystem format, I know they've evaluated btrfs so I guess there's reason why they didn't change to it by default
<_Groo_> and add it to the kubuntu system (dont know the name) that suggests packages to be installed when triggered
<_Groo_> like for ex, if you have btrfs on instalation, the install script will ask if you want to install apt-btrfs, or something in that line
<Riddell> so I doubt we'd ship the kcm by default, since it wouldn't work with the default setup
<Riddell> but of course if you write it and it works we'd put it in the archive
<_Groo_> it could be shipped but just not activated
<Riddell> I'd strongly advise having it in kde git too as a kde project, no point going alone
<_Groo_> but yeah, having it in multiverse would be a good start
<Riddell> universe (multiverse is for non-free)
<_Groo_> sorry, universe
<_Groo_> always confuse the 2 :P
<_Groo_> if you have btrfs, give it a try, you will be pleasantly surprised
<Tm_T> why?
<Riddell> Tm_T: so he can help test :)
<_Groo_> its a life saver if you change your system a lot, like i do
<Tm_T> Riddell: I mean why we would be pleasantly surprised (:
<_Groo_> Tm_T: like i said above, i do a lot of testing/packaging in the graphics stack
<_Groo_> i have a intel 4400 and an ati 8850m
<_Groo_> complete open source stack
<_Groo_> and guess what, its always in flux
<Tm_T> _Groo_: I understand that you have found it working well for you (:
<_Groo_> it would be a pain to test new builds without apt-btrfs-snapshot
<Riddell> sgclark: I confirm the patch is needed in a pbuilder, spooky, so please send it upstream and ask upstream author if he knows why or to include the patch
<Tm_T> ubottu: ~testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<Riddell> sgclark: shall i upload?
<Tm_T> bah
<alket> so no :'( , I use ubuntu since 2007 , look at ubuntuforums.org , and I also help test some build of games like Megaglest and Stuntrally
<alket> but np
<sgclark> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> alket: wait hang on, he'll add you
<Riddell> Tm_T: won't you?
<Tm_T> !testers is <sed> /malarley/malarley, alket/
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, !testers is <sed> /malarley/malarley, alket/
<Riddell> that has got to be the most over-engineered UI ever :)
<Tm_T> it should take sed happily, maybe it doesn't recognise me
<Tm_T> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<Tm_T> happy? (:
<alket> Tm_T: thank you very much :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok I'm here
<_Groo_> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<_Groo_> bah, im not there anymore
<_Groo_> although i still have access to kubuntu-ninjas :)
<_Groo_> !babyninjas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about babyninjas
<_Groo_> ubottu: you should little bot, you should ;)
<ubottu> _Groo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Groo_> ubottu: more than apachelogger , cof cof
<ubottu> _Groo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Groo_> yes, im talking to a bot :P
<sgclark> Riddell: since it is not consistant I filed this and included patch: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337548
<ubottu> KDE bug 337548 in general "Unknown CMake command "CHECK_FUNCTION_EXISTS"." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sgclark> Ummm, I am not a !ninja ?!?!
<sgclark> TM_T Riddell I believe I should be a ninja.. :(
<_Groo_> sgclark: back when i was helping a lot around here (or destroying, depends on the point of view) i was never a ninja, alhough i had access to a lot of stuff, officially i was apachelogger little bi*ch....
<ScottK> I think that position is open.
<_Groo_> ScottK: hi scott, yeah i plan to resume operations with you guys in the coming days.. i miss the long hours compiling/packaging stuff for no good reason :P
<ScottK> Welcome back.
<_Groo_> ScottK: tks tks
<_Groo_> can someone point me to the todo list (ninja stuff) and documentation, i lost part of the stuff i had before, so i can resume the proper workflow without bugging you guys too much
<Riddell> sgclark: totally
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you add sgclark and _Groo_ to !ninjas ?
<Riddell> sgclark: you probably want to explain what pbuilder is in that bug report, unless you package for debian system you won't know
<Riddell> _Groo_: https://trello.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> _Groo_: also KDE SC 4.13.3 and 4.14 beta need packaging
<Riddell> we have scripts for those
<_Groo_> Riddell: im using pbuilder, you guys still use the kde-scripts-whatever package with all the debian scripts for kde building?
<_Groo_> or are you guys using something else?
<Riddell> pkg-kde-tools we use
<_Groo_> yeah, its what i use too
<Riddell> we have kubuntu-automation to try and automate KDE SC packaging
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ also has useful lniks
<_Groo_> is it in universe?
<Riddell> no it's in bzr
<_Groo_> ah ok, ill get it then
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/
<_Groo_> k, i can help with 4.13.3 and 4.14
<_Groo_> ill start this weekend
<_Groo_> once i have the workflow going, i will be able to help all week, just give me a couple of days
<_Groo_> im also taking a look at some orphan packages i did in the past and still are in universe/multiverse
<_Groo_> like wally
<_Groo_> that need some love
<sgclark> Riddell: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/about-distro ready
<Riddell> you're on a roll!
<sgclark> Riddell: I have to leave for about an hour, anything needs working on when I return?
<Riddell> sgclark: well yeah the whole of 4.14 beta 2
<Riddell> if you can work out the kubuntu-automation scripts
<sgclark> Riddell: sure, sounds like a fun challenge
<Riddell> so _Groo_ can take 4.13.3 if he wants to
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah, should be fun
<_Groo_> i need to get acquainted with kubuntu-automation, i used to do one package at a time when i was helping before, it was like a whole weekend just to get it going 
<_Groo_> should be easier now
<sgclark> Riddell: and this is for trusty?
<Riddell> sgclark: 4.14 beta 2 is for utopic
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> with backports to trusty as a second step if time allows
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: you'll need to make sure kdesc-packages-utopic.txt is up to date
<sgclark> np
<Riddell> then run ./kubuntu-initial-upload as described in the README
<Riddell> and check it's doing the right thing, adding new changelog entries, updating the build-depends versions etc
<Riddell> then upload to PPA and update the cronjob on qa.kubuntu.co.uk for the new version
<Riddell> although which PPA is a good question
<Riddell> ninjas I suppose
<Riddell> make sure it has enough space and doesn't have stuff in it to get in the way first
<sgclark> Riddell: got everything but cron job
<Riddell> oh and keep https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas up to date
<Riddell> sgclark: ssh into qa.kubuntu.co.uk, sudo -u kubuntu bash
<Riddell> make utopic.conf in /home/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> and add it to cron with crontab -e
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rejected knotifications, I've updated bzr for copyright please review and re-upload
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rejected knotifyconfig, I've updated bzr for copyright please review and re-upload
<shadeslayer> ok, will do tomorrow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rejected kparts, I've updated bzr for copyright please review and re-upload
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want e-mails or irc ok?
<shadeslayer> irc is ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rejected kservice, I've updated bzr for copyright please review and re-upload
<shadeslayer> ok
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rejected ktextwidgets, I've updated bzr for copyright please review and re-upload
<sgclark> Riddell: kdesc-dev-latest would this be same as trusty or where would I find that?
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the context?
<Riddell> I think you'll also need lp:kubuntu-dev-tools
<sgclark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> ah you talk of kdesc-dev-latest-utopic.txt ? 
<sgclark> right
<Riddell> no changes there
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> just use the kdesc-dev-latest-utopic.txt in kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rejected kwallet-kf5,  I've updated bzr for copyright please review and re-upload
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rejected kxmlgui, I've updated bzr for copyright please review and re-upload
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rejected frameworkintegration, I've updated bzr for copyright please review and re-upload
<sgclark> Riddell: ok looks like I have the script working :) I will review it before uploading anywhere. taking my hour break, will be back.
<Riddell> sgclark: thanks :)
<Riddell> sgclark: probably best to check, then upload kde4libs only then if that's all sane upload everything else
<Riddell> that way you get a second check and everything else might compile (nothing will if kde4libs isn't updated first)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rejected kdeclarativev, I've updated bzr for copyright please review and re-upload
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<sgclark> Riddell: seems to be stuck atm
<sgclark> Riddell: don't suppose there is a continue? or similiar
<Riddell> sgclark: the script is stuck?
<Riddell> doing what?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah, it grabbed baloo-widgets modified and commited and now is just sitting there
<Riddell> does ps -aux tell you what's running?
<sgclark> in a chroot, can't do anything without stopping script (notes to & next time)
<Riddell> you can stop the script
<Riddell> and remove all entires in kdesc-packages-utopic.txt including the problem one and restart
<Riddell> all entries up to the problem one
<sgclark> ok thank you
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/17/barcelona-plasma-and-kde-frameworks-50-release-party
<sgclark> I am so on the wrong side of the pond :(
<Riddell> says the person going to oscon
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> groovy, New queue all empty
<Riddell> time to call it a day, New reviews are tiring
<santa_> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kauth/revision/42 the point of having plugins out of the lib* packages is not having conflicting library packages in case the soname changes
<santa_> + not polluting the symbols file with symbols which can't be linked against
<kubotu> feed branches had 22 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> santa_: sure, but the lib is useless without the plugin
<shadeslayer> so sure, you can have the package installable
<shadeslayer> but it won't work
<shadeslayer> we discussed it here
<shadeslayer> see logs
<santa_> shadeslayer: fine, that can apply to any package having a -bin counterpart, when did you discussed this?
<santa_> shadeslayer: also I discussed that issue too, and I suggested to add the dependency via the symbols file (like libkdecore5 and kde-runtime from kde 4) but I couldn't convince people yet of that approach so what is done now is just a recommends
<santa_> in any case a library package should contain only the libs, it's not about "this stuff is not useful alone, therefore it shouldn't go in a separate package"
<shadeslayer> santa_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/14/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t11:13
<santa_> shadeslayer: thanks. I still think separating it in a split package + recommends is better
<santa_> and even better adding the dependency on -bin or -plugins or whatever via the symbols file
<kubotu> feed branches had 16 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee> homerun kicker in plasma5 has no icons at all :D
<santa_> soee: create the .kde directory in your home
<soee> santa_: it is by default created
<santa_> soee: no it's not, do you already have it anyway?
<_Groo_> soee: the new home for .kde now is .config i believe
<_Groo_> no more .kde :(
<soee> santa_: have it
<soee> _Groo_: since plasma5 ?
<santa_> _Groo_: sure, but there's an upstream issue which can be workarounded that way
<soee> any way to fix the icons issue ?
<santa_> soee: yes, since plasma5. about your issue if it's not the lack of ~/.kde dir I don't know what it could be
<soee> :/
<soee> santa_: thanks anyway
<soee> hmmi have  had set Breeze icon theme
<soee> \that might be the issue
<_Groo_> soee: stupid question, but is the icon set installed?
<soee> _Groo_: yes
<sgclark> soee: plasma 5 has very few icons finished. You will more as more releases come out
<soee> sgclark: i know, the problem was menu was completely missing icons soe the system settings
<sgclark> soee: I had to make a new user (old settings messing something up)> not sure if that is your issue or not.
<soee> will do some tests
<kubotu> feed branches had 22 updates, showing the latest 6
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-18
<kubotu> feed branches had 24 updates, showing the latest 6
<valorie> sgclark is on fire!
<sgclark> lol
 * valorie readies the fire hose just in case
<valorie> I hear you have it hotter than us today too
<valorie> I feel fortunate to have under 80 today
<Corodius> and here I am in the cold haha
 * valorie shunts some of the excess northwest heat Corodius' way
<Corodius> Thank you, we could certainly use it :D I am wrapped in an extremely thick robe right now
<valorie> where are you, Corodius?
 * valorie is south of Seattle, Washington in the northwest of the USA
<sgclark> yeah it is warm here today :( suppose to cool down though yay
<Corodius> valorie, I am down in Aussieland, Queensland specifically
 * valorie waves to the upside-down Corodius
 * Corodius upside-down-waves back to valorie
<valorie> one of my friends spends about half the year here, for summer and fall, then goes to NZ where he has property as well
<valorie> so he never experiences winter
<valorie> I would miss it
<Corodius> Haha nice nice. Yeah I would too, much as it is cold it is better than aussie summer heat all year round for sure
<valorie> yes, I have another friend who fights bush fire
<sgclark> Did Seattle area get all that snow we experienced this past winter valorie?
<valorie> seems to be getting worse every year
<valorie> sgclark: we had snow early, then just very cold
<Corodius> ya they are not fun. A few years ago we had the worst ones here in quite a while
<valorie> then uber-wet
<valorie> very strange winter/spring
<sgclark> yeah we got like 8 inches of snow outta no where lol, was cool, but I didnt have to drive in it :)
<sgclark> off cource then turned to nasty ice/wet practically all of Portland shut down
<valorie> yes, I saw some vids of the cars sliding down the hills
<sgclark> yeah
<valorie> thank goodness for my subaru in the snow and ice
<jose> ovidiu-florin: there you have a couple lines as a testimony, hope it helps :)
 * jose heads to bed
<ovidiu-florin> thank you jose
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to apachelogger.
<Riddell> hola
<soee> hiho
<soee> what do you see in the coffee ?
<soee> its straneg that so many people have to start day with cup of coffee :)
<valorie> for some it's just the ritual, soee
<valorie> some prefer tea
<valorie> I love coffee
<valorie> sometimes tea....
<apachelogger> coffee is needed so you get the god awful taste of toothpaste out your mouth
<valorie> or you could get better toothpaste!
<soee> :P
<apachelogger> there is no toothpaste that doesn't taste like shit
<Riddell> I always scared about getting addicted to coffee, one more hassle in life I don't want
<soee> no idea i never drink coffee
<valorie> I'm not addicted
<valorie> and my toothpaste doesn't taste like shit
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> nah, you probably just don't mind :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: where does one file bugs against pyqt?
<apachelogger> they don't have a bug tracker :/
<valorie> waaah, apachelogger is telling me I'm a shit-eater
<valorie> when actually, I'm eating a peach
<valorie> or rather, just finished, so I'm not sharing
 * apachelogger rolls eyes
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't think he has a bug tracker
<Riddell> apachelogger: just post to the pyqt mailing list, the guy is pretty responsive
<Riddell> kde4libs_4:4.13.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1 "nepomuk/CMakeFiles/nepomuk.dir/build.make:161: recipe for target 'nepomuk/ndo.h' failed" hmm guess 4.14 doesn't like nepomuk too much 
<apachelogger> dat work
<apachelogger> actually my pyqt is out of date
<apachelogger> lovely
<apachelogger> should upgrade to utopic
<apachelogger> is utopic not broken yet?
<apachelogger> oh actually, Riddell, do you have time to check if pyqt5 in utopic works?
<Riddell> apachelogger: you find it totally broken?
<apachelogger> cannot emit signals which in turn potentially makes the user format a disk they don't want to format
<apachelogger> Riddell: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/usb-creator/qt5
<Riddell> ouch
<apachelogger> in the dir run bin/usb-creator-kde and plug in a stick
<apachelogger>     self.__mainWindow.ui_dest_list.itemChanged.emit(item, 0)
<apachelogger> AttributeError: signal was not defined in the first super-class of class 'QTreeWidget'
<apachelogger> that's the error I am getting in trusty
<Riddell> apachelogger: python 2 or 3?
<Riddell> ./bin/usb-creator-kde starts
<Riddell> detects usb disk fine
<Riddell> click Erase disk it says "NameError: name 'KMessageBox' is not defined"
<Riddell> click "other" button it says TypeError: QFileDialog.getOpenFileName(QWidget parent=None, str caption='', str directory='', str filter='', str initialFilter='', QFileDialog.Options options=0) -> (str, str): argument 1 has unexpected type 'str'
<Riddell> no sign of your error
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what timezone your doodle in?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: When I set the times, I've used my timezone
<ovidiu-florin> If you log in, you should be able to see your own timezone times
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> Riddell: unplug stick, plug it back in, still no error about emit?
<apachelogger>         KMessageBox.sorry(self.__mainWindow,title)
<apachelogger> that is one excitingly useless box right there
<valorie> !find project-neon5-kdelibs
<ubottu> Package/file project-neon5-kdelibs does not exist in trusty
<apachelogger> sometimes that rotten piece of usb-creator doesn't want to terminate :@
<apachelogger> valorie: there is no kdelibs anymore
<apachelogger> also there are no neon packages in the ubuntu archive :P
<valorie> odd that project neon suggests that package then
<valorie> I mean recommends
<valorie> perhaps tomorrow I'll upgrade that box to utopic and try again
<valorie> niters
<apachelogger> valorie: used to be there
<apachelogger> valorie: and nite xD
<apachelogger> Riddell: I pushed some more things ported, it should (tm) work fine now
<valorie> I just followed Riddell's blog post instructions
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, it's lingering somewhere in some package, why do you care though?
<apachelogger> in fact there might even be a transitional provides by some other package
 * apachelogger totally did a provides transition for one of the frameworks changes
<valorie> for some reason the install is failing, and since that is a recommended package, I thought that might be why
<valorie> I've been passing along the blog post link, and thought I'd dogfood it
<Riddell> valorie: did you do ovidiu-florin's doodle?
<valorie> not yet
<Riddell> although I don't know what timezone it's in
<valorie> I'll look at email before sleeping
<valorie> niters all
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Time zone: Bucharest
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: mm hmm, what timezone is that in?
<ovidiu-florin> +2/3
<ovidiu-florin> depends on daylight
<ovidiu-florin> I never remember how that goes
<ovidiu-florin> it's 12:41 PM here right now
<Riddell> so UTC+3
<Riddell> testimony added :)
<Riddell> ScottK, shadeslayer, yofel, Mamarok: please fill in poll https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council
<Riddell> I think most likely day is monday for the meeting
<Riddell> http://doodle.com/ri7qu5btn5iz5eyn
<Riddell> ah the poll has timezone support
<Riddell> funny how you miss the obvious dialogue infront of you
<yofel> is that in UTC or local time o.O?
<yofel> hm, looks like local time
<shadeslayer> doodle changes it to local
<shadeslayer> see far right
<shadeslayer> sigh
<yofel> riiight, poll too longs so I didn't see it ^^
<apachelogger> actually IIRC one can turn off the timezone jumbo :P
<Mamarok> yofel: there is a scroll bar at the bottom
<Mamarok> I presume if there is an error in the keyboard layout of a country I should file that in Launchpad against xmodemap?
<Riddell> Mamarok: xkeyboard-config I suspect
<Riddell> but I'm not too sure
<Mamarok> not xmodmap? As that is where one sets the changes
<Riddell> xkeyboard-config contains the data files
<Mamarok> anyway, I submitted it to xkeyboard-config now, thex ca still change it if that is wrong
<Mamarok> this annoys me, they added a Danish character to AltGr+o, isntead of the oe ligature, we don't type Danish in Switzerland, but we need the oe ligature
<Mamarok> luckily LibreOffice autocompletes that, but it should be set correctly in the ykeyboard variant
<Riddell> it must be about the only language you don't speak :)
<Mamarok> nah, there are many others, like all the 900 languages spoken in Papua-NewGuinea for example, I speak none of those
<Mamarok> but Danish characters on a Swiss keyboard, I wonder who came up with that...
<Mamarok> and I can't write øvre
<Mamarok> øuvre
<Mamarok> gah, oeuvre looks wrong
<Mamarok> the ae ligature is encoded correctly, æ
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: software-properties looks like it could be a straight port to qt as well
<apachelogger> from PyKDE4.kdecore import ki18n, i18n, KUrl
<apachelogger> from PyKDE4.kdeui import KApplication, KMessageBox, KIcon, KWindowSystem
<apachelogger> from PyKDE4.kio import KFileDialog
<apachelogger> as with usb-creator the most concerning bits are kmessagebox and i18n
<apachelogger> not sure what kwindowsystem is used for yet
<apachelogger> ah, parent window setting, I guess we can do without that for now
<BluesKaj> this cgmanager upgrade error is holding my other upgrades hostage...managed to get by this problem on the laptop, but the desktop isn't so lucky, http://pastebin.com/4B22avFV
<Riddell> apachelogger: actually i18n shouldn't be needed
<Riddell> python gettext() should work find
<Riddell> fine
<apachelogger> it's not used anyway apparently
<apachelogger> so I guess, I'll just proceed as with usb-creator and temporarly replace kmessagebox with qmessagebox and the rest goes qt
<Riddell> apachelogger++
<Riddell> hi sgclark, did colin contact you about updating partitionmanager?
<Riddell> in debian
<sgclark> Riddell: just looking over my mass of emails, not that I can see
<sgclark> Riddell: any idea why I only get No such Resource when trying to look at the buildlog in ninjas ppa?
<Riddell> sgclark: do you?
<Riddell> I can see the build logs ok
<Riddell> https://i180226748.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/180226748/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.kde4libs_4%3A4.13.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=0127411091d0cd5719ef14f070540d7c
<Riddell> but it has an error I can't work out
<Riddell> /usr/bin/onto2vocabularyclass --name NDO --encoding trig --namespace Nepomuk::Vocabulary --export-module nepomuk /usr/share/ontology/nepomuk/ndo.trig
<Riddell> Aborted
<sgclark> Riddell: I can't :(
<Riddell> sgclark: damn, sounds like a bug in launchpad
<sgclark> Riddell: is there a new version of ontology ?
<Riddell> sgclark: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.kde4libs_44.13.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> it's a problem with /usr/bin/onto2vocabularyclass which is part of soprano
<Riddell> but I can't recreate it
<Riddell> works fine locally, in a chroot and in an ec2
<sgclark> yeah builds fine for me in chroot and pbuilder
<Riddell> very temping to just remove nepomuk
<Riddell> but I don't know if that would break digikam and bangarang
<Riddell> sgclark: you could try throwing up soprano to ninjas to rebuild and then rebuild kde4libs
<sgclark> Riddell: worth a shot :)
 * Riddell out for an hour or so now to buy a bike
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.  I will caveat my Monday participation with "if the wifi on the airplane works".
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: preliminary port of softwareprops looking good, figuring out the broken connects will be fun though
<apachelogger> there's 3000 connects and emits in that app
<apachelogger> http://imgur.com/rDrpaEr
<apachelogger> why button icons are not working is another issue to behold
<apachelogger> that's plain weird
<sgclark> gosh evidently I need more coffee, I cannot figure out how to copy soprano package for utopic release to ninjas ppa, anyone able to assist?
<ScottK> Why do you need to do that?
<ScottK> Good point about the coffee though.
<ScottK> Back in a moment.
<sgclark> ScottK: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.kde4libs_44.13.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz builds fine in chroot/pbuilder and ec2
<sgclark> SkottK: Riddell and I are kinda stumped so thought maybe bring soprano into the ppa
<sgclark> s/SkottK/ScottK
 * sgclark grabs more coffee
<ScottK> nepomuk/ndo.h is in kdelibs5-dev
<ScottK> sgclark: Add kdelibs5-dev to build-deps
<ScottK> copying a package from the archive to the PPA won't make it more available.
<ScottK> Ah, but I see you're building kde4libs
<sgclark> right
<ScottK> So that means an internal problem.
<ScottK> soprano-daemon is installed, so copying a package over won't help.
<sgclark> ScottK: Aborted is not very useful information to debug with :(
<ScottK> No.
 * sgclark grumbles
<ScottK> That's true.
<ScottK> What you need to do is build it locally and then see what's in nepomuk/CMakeFiles/nepomuk.dir/build.make line 161.  That's what's really failing.
<sgclark> that I can do, one sec
<sgclark> that does not exist
<yofel> Riddell: did that fail on more than one builder?
<sgclark> yofel: he is out buying a bike, it only fails in launchpad,
<yofel> let me retry that... wouldn't be the first time that a builder is being weird
<yofel> hm, it did fail on 2 though :/
<sgclark> yeah this is perplexing
<ScottK> sgclark: Are you letting the build run to conclusion or stopping it?
<sgclark> and Aborted is not an exceptable exception code :(
<sgclark> ScottK: stopping it?
<yofel> well, it is one of the possible exit conditions
<sgclark> not useful
<ScottK> If the build runs to the end, that file will be cleaned up.
<sgclark> ScottK: yeah was thing that, rebuilding now and will stop :)
<ScottK> If it doesn't fail for you, manually stop the build.
<ScottK> The file will possibly exist as soon as when configure is completed.
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814269/ two of the same line seems odd.
<ScottK> What's the few lines before
<sgclark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814294/
<ScottK> What happens if you do "cd nepomuk && /usr/bin/onto2vocabularyclass --name NDO --encoding trig --namespace Nepomuk::Vocabulary --export-module nepomuk /usr/share/ontology/nepomuk/ndo.trig" in the build dir.
<sgclark> it seems to go but not output was generated
<sgclark> no*
<sgclark> ScottK: now wait a minute, as far as I can see these do not exist here nepomuk/nuao.cpp: nepomuk/nuao.h
<Riddell> yofel: yes
<Riddell> ScottK, sgclark: running the command manually works fine
<ScottK> Weird.
<Riddell> sgclark: right they get generated by /usr/bin/onto2vocabularyclass
<ScottK> On a call now.
<Riddell> very
<Riddell> sgclark: did you upload soprano?
<sgclark> yeah ran comman for nuao and fine too
<yofel> ScottK: could you please look at ksnakeduel in utopic-proposed when you have time later? It's stuck on the missing ktron binary which is gone
<sgclark> Riddell: no that is where ScottK got involved, I cannot seem to figure out to copy from released
<Riddell> just reupload
<sgclark> reupload? from where?
<Riddell> it's a shot in the dark but may as well try it
<Riddell> apt-get source from utopic
<yofel> why copy it at all?
<Riddell> dch -i
<Riddell> dput into ninjas
 * yofel doesn't see the point
<Riddell> I'm out of other ideas
<yofel> well, you can re-upload with a higher version if you really want to do a rebuild...
<Riddell> 19:56 < cjwatson> Riddell: is it possible to get the uploader of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partitionmanager/1.1.0-0ubuntu1 to work with the Debian KDE folks to get that in there?  I'm particularly waiting for partitionmanager 1.1.0 in Debian for https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=754580
<ubottu> Debian bug 754580 in partitionmanager "partitionmanager: new upstream release, required to support parted 3.1" [Important,Open]
<Riddell> 20:01 < cjwatson> Riddell: hm, never mind, I can ask directly :)
<Riddell> sgclark: ↑
<Riddell> sgclark: maybe you can work with ScottK to get it into debian
<sgclark> Riddell: right he already asked me and I have sent emails to multiple places. A nice individual told me to contact mark purcell but I have not heard back. Not sure what else I can do
<sgclark> I was also warned that I could possibly get flamed coming in as a stranger wanting help with a package... that does not sound fun heh
<Riddell> sgclark: I hope not, maybe some people have flaming experiences from debian but I find the kde packagers to be nothing but helpful
<Riddell> soprano reuploaded to ninjas
<ScottK> sgclark: Patience re Mark.  Someone from qt-kde will sponsor you if he doesn't answer
<sgclark> thanks
<yofel> we could also just upload kde4libs to the archive and hope the archive builders aren't broken ^^
<sgclark> ScottK: ok thanks :)
<Riddell> it's as much a good shot in the dark as anything
<sgclark> yeah there is no reason this should be failing :(
<sgclark> though it is failing on the first generating of those files, write permissions?
<yofel> hardly... running out or memory perhaps, or a qemu bug?
 * sgclark shrugs and goes for more coffee
<santa> [15:25] <Riddell> sgclark: I hope not, maybe some people have flaming experiences from debian but I find the kde packagers to be nothing but helpful
<santa> https://www.wow247.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/jim-carrey.jpg
<santa> I strongly (and politely) disagree
<Riddell> let's not start that
<sgclark> I am not here to ruffle feathers! only to help. So far friendlyness has been my experience
<sgclark> despite my inability to spell..
<Riddell> uploading kde4libs to ppa:jr to see if it's something with private PPAs not working
<sgclark> ok thanks
<santa> Riddell: nope, let's not. regarding something more serious, I found that some packages doesn't have a bumped build depend against cmake-extra-modules, shouldn't this be done by the scripts yo use to update to a new upstream release?
<santa> s/yo/you
<santa> s/yo/you/
<kubotu> santa meant: "s/you/you"
<santa> ugh
<Riddell> santa: alas that part of the scripts isn't very reliable
<Riddell> or indeed implemented at all
<santa> so I guess it's about time for me to dig into that scripts, where is the code?
<Riddell> lp:kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> or maybe ~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> kubuntu-initial-upload
<Riddell> which is intended for kde sc where everything had the same version number
<Riddell> and I've kindae squished in kf5 and plasma where they don't
<Riddell> "# bump buil-dep versions for packages that were in kde-sc-dev-latest"
<Riddell> bumps the ones in plasma-dev-latest-utopic.txt for plasma
<Riddell> but not the kf5 ones
<Riddell> or ecm
 * sgclark curses at her internet provider
<Riddell> well no surprise but my random rebuild of soprano in ninjas didn't make any difference, same failure
<sgclark> :(
<sgclark> what about your ppa? any luck?
 * Riddell now watches https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6194461
<BluesKaj> anyone else experience systemd/cgmanager breakage even tho they aren't using systemd ?
<Riddell> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6194461 got to 31% !
 * sgclark cheers
<Riddell> so seems it's just randomness in qemu or whatever private PPAs use
<sgclark> so I guess the next question is, where do we put this?
<Riddell> what's in staging?
<Riddell> odl stuff
<Riddell> sgclark: so go for staging
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> xnox: would you accept this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814677/ even though kwin is only in the kubuntu next ppa?
<xnox> shadeslayer: sure.
<xnox> shadeslayer: both packages ship kwin and thus no changes are needed in ubiquity-dm ?
<shadeslayer> ok, I'll add the necessary bits to ubiquity-dm as well
<shadeslayer> xnox: kwin and kwin_x11 I'm afraid
<xnox> shadeslayer: ah, yeah. then do modify bin/ubiquity-dm to handle either.
<shadeslayer> cheers
<xnox> shadeslayer: otherwise it will not boot =)
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814695/
<xnox> shadeslayer: yeah that's better.
<xnox> shadeslayer: but don't use os.path.exists.
<shadeslayer> oh?
<xnox> osextras.find_on_path('kwin')
<xnox> osextras.find_on_path('kwin_x11')
<shadeslayer> aha :)
<xnox> shadeslayer: see the rest of the file, where for gtk_ui we pick between gazzilion of window managers.
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814715/
<sgclark> Riddell: sigh, fail, same spot
<shadeslayer> voila
<xnox> shadeslayer: yeap.
<Riddell> sgclark: but.. but.. it makes no sense!
<Riddell> in my ppa it compiles fine https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6194461 (so far)
<sgclark> Riddell: I know :( I am completely baffled
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah and most importantly it got past the probelm area
<sgclark> santa: extra-make-modules versionn fixed, did not touch baloo-widgets as there was not a new release this round.
<Riddell> sgclark: ah, the one I uploaded to ~jr is a build without nepomuk
<Riddell> which explains why it passed the 20% mark
<Riddell> so it fails in all PPAs
<sgclark> Riddell: eww
<sgclark> so weird..
<Riddell> I think the obvious next step is to say sod it and upload to the main archive to see if it fails there
<Riddell> it'll only be in -proposed so fairly safe I guess
<sgclark> don't think I have the powers to do that, so go for it :)
 * Riddell makes it so
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 14 updates, showing the latest 6
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I need to step out for about an hour, did not do my errand yesterday, I hope to come back to a freshly compiled kde4libs lol.
<Riddell> fingers crossed
<sgclark> really I am leaving, but crazy thought, going through logs I see that launchpad uses make -j1 and all my builds use make -j5, could that somehow break things? order of things processed..
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
 * sgclark really leaves
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.13.90-0ubuntu1/+build/6194620 Finished a moment ago (took 30 minutes, 21.0 seconds)  yay!
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't think so, I can run it manually without having to care about any build order, it's just a simple command
<Riddell> debfx: you have a review request https://code.launchpad.net/~ilia-kats/kcm-gtk/gtk3/+merge/84532
<Riddell> only two and a half years old
<Riddell> Mirv: 
<Riddell> Mirv: this one for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative_skip_failing/+merge/201819
<Riddell> and this one https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/kubuntu-packaging/qtlocation-ci-test/+merge/205688
<Riddell> xnox: this one yours? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/kubuntu-packaging/enable-tests-qtimageformats-opensource-src/+merge/219192
<debfx> Riddell: at this point my review is "It's dead, Jim"
<Riddell> debfx: closed :)
<xnox> Riddell: wrong Dimitri.
<xnox> Riddell: that's mitya57 rather than xnox...
<Riddell> ah hah
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: hey
<Riddell> my mistake, you are different people
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<Riddell> Mirv: maybe you can confirm if this has been merged too https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/kubuntu-packaging/enable-tests-qtimageformats-opensource-src/+merge/219192
<ovidiu-florin> I see 2 best times according to the votes, for the meeting
<Riddell> oh?
<ovidiu-florin> in 3 hours or on monday
<Riddell> on monday best
<ovidiu-florin> Why?
<Riddell> cos I want to go and buy a bicycle now and then go to the release party
<ovidiu-florin> on friday it's eighter valorie or ScottK
<ovidiu-florin> today I can catch them both
<Riddell> but then you miss others
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: is the only one that can't today (at the same time with the others) and shadeslayer
<ovidiu-florin> but shadeslayer can't do monday at that time as well
<shadeslayer> anything after 7 I can't do
<shadeslayer> 7 PM CEST
<shadeslayer> sorry :(
<shadeslayer> you don't need everyone to be present
<shadeslayer> I can vote sekritly
<Riddell> right, only 3 needed
<Riddell> or whatever the quorum is, I still need to read that again
<ovidiu-florin> today would be 5 including you Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> sam enumber on monday
<ovidiu-florin> so it's Mamarok missing today or ScottK missing on monday
<Riddell> but I now need to run out for this bike, which is why I prefer monday
<ScottK> Depending on how my travel plans go monday, I might be available more times.
<ScottK> Hard to tell now though.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you voted that you can today, that's why I'm insisting
<Riddell> plans change, I'm now busy for the next two hours
<ovidiu-florin> ok then
<ovidiu-florin> Monday it is
<ovidiu-florin> should I  leave the poll open untill then?
<Riddell> but which slot on monday?
<Riddell> nah just decide and go with it
<ovidiu-florin> 11 PM UTC+3 (bucharest time)
<ovidiu-florin> which is a bit late for me... 
<ovidiu-florin> but...
<ovidiu-florin> oh, whait
<ovidiu-florin> there's also 9 and 10 PM
<ovidiu-florin> ok then
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> 11 PM we get wasted
<ovidiu-florin> then I'd rather go with 9pm
<Riddell> do it
<ovidiu-florin> And I'd catch a bit of ScottK and if it takes longer a bit of valorie
<Riddell> :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Council Meeting Monday 18:00UTC | Kubuntu - The Distro for Octopuses | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks KF5 5.0.0! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<Riddell> oh apachelogger, where is your latin conjugation knowledge?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Council Meeting Monday 18:00UTC | Kubuntu - The Distro for Octopii | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks KF5 5.0.0! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/build_status_5.0.0_utopic.html
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like kde4libs is in, ~kubuntu-ninjas ppa depends on proposed so should be ready for a mass upload
 * Riddell out
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please help me out with this mail? is this ok? "Most popular date/time: Monday 21st of July 2014 9:PM Bucharest time, UTC+3"
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: sounds fine
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<Mamarok> I definitely prefer Monday, too
<apachelogger> Riddell: english dictionary said octopuses :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Imperialists not to be trusted.
<apachelogger> guess so ;)
<Mirv> Riddell: just started vacation, but marked the first two as done and the qtimageformats is something that is todo (or could be put to Debian and then synced)
<Mirv> the tests enablement for qtimageformats was committed to Debian but then temporarily disabled "during the transition" and they remain disabled at the moment
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi all. Quick Q Ovidiu has set a Members meeting for Mon 21, I am assuming it's here on IRC, does that sound correct ? 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yeah that's right, although we could also use #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> apachelogger, ScottK: I think the english dictionary is right, it's just far more snobby to use latin :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK, well I'll note that and check in there, at 5pm BST, which is 9pm Bucharest, or UTC+3 
<Sick_Rimmit> thanks for the confirmation Riddell
<soee> wtf, with plasma5 it is impossible to setup second screen ?
<Riddell> soee: run kcmshell4 kscreen  new tool not ported yet
<Riddell> ta da http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.13.90_utopic.html
<Riddell> _Groo_: lots of fix there if you're up for it ↑
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: I'm here for you whenever
<valorie> oh, I should read up first, duh
<_Groo_> Riddell: mostly kdepim as usual
<_Groo_> ill take a look at it this weekend
<_Groo_> still need to get back on my feet
<_Groo_> for a proper build flux
<ScottK> Once again, I ALMOST actually used Calligra for something and then no export in MS Office formats makes it useless.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i love calligra, but i mostly use flow, which is the best visio clone right now
<ScottK> Yes, but no .vdx export that I see.
<_Groo_> ScottK: for all the rest i usually go with google docs or ifs not fancy kingsoft office
<_Groo_> ScottK: i use it to create content , i believe they cant add .vdx without an expensive ms license
<_Groo_> ScottK: have you tried http://wps-community.org/download.html?
<_Groo_> ScottK: from our friendly chinese devs?
<ScottK> Will it import/export either Visio or Project files?
<_Groo_> ScottK: not that i know of, try it for office formats
<_Groo_> ScottK: they use reverse engineer
<valorie> hmmm, I see no poll on the Council page
<valorie> and when I click the poll link, i'm told there is no poll
<ScottK> valorie: he meant the doodle thing, I'm pretty sure
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: thank you :D
<valorie> ScottK: you are almost certainly right, and it was just a paste fail
<valorie> now that I've had coffee, the world makes more sense
<valorie> and now time to run
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> Riddell: ok i can run the configuration module by using #kcmshell kcm_kscreen but it does not work as it should
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7818634/
<soee> also if i have secon monitor connected through hdmi, plasmashell crashes @start
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> soee: report a bug on that crash then
<BluesKaj> stuck in dependency hell cgmanager :/
<BluesKaj> on my desktop pc 
<BluesKaj> that damn systemd is mucking up my system and I'm not even using it
<yofel> BluesKaj: for now, you could edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/cgmanager.prerm and replace the "exit $?" with "exit 0"
<yofel> then try to upgrade again, which will again fail. After that do the same changes to cgmanager.postinst and run --configure
<yofel> that's how I get around the mess on my systemd test system...
<BluesKaj> yofel,  ok, thanks, will try that
<soee> lates upgrades ask me to use lightdm or sddm
<soee> sddm is supported already ?
<yofel> sddm is in next, IIRC with a few rough edges but it should work
<soee> but also might break right ? :)
<soee> anyway will try ot
<soee> sddm fails
<soee> back on lightdm
 * yofel install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop on his eeepc and is curious what'll happen
<yofel> *installs
 * yofel notes that you can't log out anymore if you do that
 * BluesKaj thinks it's still too early for plasma5 on this laptop...don't think I'll attempt it on the desktop
<yofel> hm, sddm is indeed rubbish :/
<yofel> great... I have no session that I could log into @_@
<yofel> oh duh, some updates are missing
<rick_timmis> Oh dear I'm stuck
<rick_timmis> I'm practicing packaging, and debuild -S -sa complains not private GPG key available. I have check gpg --edit-keys and it says my Secret key is available. I'm getting confused can anyone help ?
<yofel> does the person in the changelog match your gpg key information?
<rick_timmis> Ah I don't know, will check
<rick_timmis> Hmm it does in the /debian/changelog
<yofel> could you please pastebin the full debuild output?
<rick_timmis> I am playing with Ed
<rick_timmis> Sure yofel, just runing it again
<rick_timmis> kubotu: paste bin ?
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * yofel sees plasma5 \o/
<rick_timmis> yofel: Here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819136/
<rick_timmis> !ircbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircbot
<rick_timmis> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu-devel's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<rick_timmis> !kubotu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubotu
<yofel> ~me
<yofel> hm, or not
<yofel> rick_timmis: is that in a chroot?
<rick_timmis> I don't believe so. I haven't run pbuilder yet.
<rick_timmis> yofel: /home/rick/ubuntu-playground/ed-1.10
<rick_timmis> el: 
<yofel> and gpg --list-keys shows the key for Rick Timmis <Rick.Timmis@Abazander.com> ?
<rick_timmis> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7819155/
<yofel> "Rick Timmis (Sick Rimmit)" != "Rick Timmis", that matters ^^
<yofel> what you can do:
<rick_timmis> Ah ha OK
<yofel> put DEBSIGN_KEYID=<id> in ~/.devscripts
<yofel> e.g. I have DEBSIGN_KEYID=2EC0A9FF in there
<yofel> that'll tell debsign to always use that key no matter what the changelog says
<rick_timmis> OK I believe I understand you,
<rick_timmis> lets try it
<rick_timmis> Yay Success!! Woo Hoo
<rick_timmis> yofel: Thank you, I would never have worked that out myself
<yofel> that's trick to figure out ^^
<yofel> *tricky
<yofel> I actually went and re-created my key when that happened to me a couple years ago :D
<rick_timmis> Well that was going to be my next idea
<rick_timmis> But now I am wondering, perhaps I need to set my environment so that the changelog entry that gets created matches the gpgkey output ?
<yofel> well, changing your DEBFULLNAME to match it would be enough
<rick_timmis> Perhaps DEBF
<rick_timmis> I you got there before me
<rick_timmis> OK. I'm going to try that, so it's consistent for other later too
<BluesKaj> yofel,  decided to reinstall the OS to / , your edits worked as far as upgrading was concerned, but I lost access to the desktop and couldn't get a VT/TTY to start the dm or X
<BluesKaj> my system was already pretty messed up anyway 
<yofel> dang, sounds like bug 1343802
<ubottu> bug 1343802 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "Installation of cgmanager prevents booting with systemd" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343802
<BluesKaj> yofel,  I wasn't booting with systemd tho
<yofel> the error output earlier looked like you did though... which is the confusing part :/
<BluesKaj> well , I had tried systemd, but due to the probs with cgmanager and systemd-shim depends I re-edited grub and removed the systemd init string at quiet spalsh, and updated grub 
<rick_timmis> yofel: Bingo!! That's sorted. Thank you again.
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Riddell> sgclark: putting into proposed
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> sgclark: builds fine locally, uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks :)
<sgclark> Riddell: hmm this could pose interesting problems, it needs baloo-dev 4.13.90
<BluesKaj> dist
<BluesKaj> oops wrong KB
<Riddell> sgclark: is that ready to upload?
<Riddell> oh it needs pimlibs
<Riddell> this could go on
<Riddell> and kfilemetadata
<Riddell> -- The following REQUIRED packages have not been found:
<Riddell> * Akonadi (required version >= 1.12.90) , Akonadi server libraries , <http://pim.kde.org/akonadi>
<Riddell> and kdepimlibs needs that new akonadi
<Riddell> kfilemetadata up
<sgclark> Riddell: hmm that new akonadi is up..
<Riddell> but only in the PPA no?
<sgclark> in ninjas that is
<sgclark> right
<sgclark> but packaged :)
<Riddell> so akonadi -> kdepimlibs -> baloo -> nepomuk-core
<Riddell> what a lot of pain for an obsolete technology
<sgclark> lol I know :(
<sgclark> but a bulk of the remaining packages need it :(
<sgclark> kdepimlibs will also need libgapi and libkolab that I packaged in ninjas
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
 * sgclark has been busy
<Riddell> jings you have
<Riddell> is there a new libkolabxml too? they usually go together
<sgclark> oh, did not check, didnt cry for it
<Riddell> seems it's only kdepim-runtime that needs those libs, kdepimlibs fine without
<sgclark> ahh ok 
<Riddell> no new libkolabxml
<sgclark> figured, it usually wont build without
<Riddell> akonadi up
<Riddell> rick_timmis: going to become an elite kubuntu ninja?
<rick_timmis> Riddell: I am working on it, trying to get Ubuntu packaging in my toolkit
<Riddell> sgclark: all uploaded, hope that neopmuk-core will build now
<sgclark> Riddell: getting fails :( akonadi depends on akondai-server.. but will not be installed, which is odd as they are in same package..
<sgclark> Riddell: seems to be arm
<sgclark> Riddell: seems to be arm*
<ScottK> Arch all versus arch any?
<sgclark> Riddell: and baloo powerpc same failure
<ScottK> sgclark: Usually failures like that are because the -dev package is arch all (and built with i386) and the lib is arch all and wasn't available yet for that arch.
<ScottK> I retry will solve that, but no point until kdepimlibs-dev is available so it won't just depwait.
<ScottK> s/I/A//
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "A retry will solve that, but no point until kdepimlibs-dev is available so it won't just depwait."
<sgclark> ScottK: libakonadi-dev is any
<ScottK> OK, something else in the stack probably then.
<ScottK> In any case, for things like that which are only one arch, a retry once things are a little more built almost always works.
<sgclark> ScottK: ok thanks. Riddell: will need to retry when kdepimlibs is ready, I do not have the powers there :)
<ScottK> Bottom line, it's something to keep track of, but not really worry about
<ScottK> Anyone who can upload can retry.
<sgclark> ScottK: I do not believe I can upload to proposed
<ScottK> No.  You need to be an Ubuntu developer of the right kind (e.g. kubuntu-dev)
<ScottK> You'll get there though.
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry I have run out of time for today :( I will continue my efforts tomorrow.
 * rick_timmis mind boggles with oodles of interlinked documentation 
<rick_timmis> So I packaged ed-1.10, and got a resulting .deb
<rick_timmis> I went on to have a crack at wget-1.15, but debuild is failing with a missing make file
<rick_timmis> I'm confused, as I understand it pbuilder will do the build of the package, so I don't need to do configure && make
<rick_timmis> at this point I vanished into the abyss of Debian documentation, and now my brain hurts
<yofel> rick_timmis: buildlog please?
<yofel> maybe I can spot what's wrong
<rick_timmis> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> also useful:
<rick_timmis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7820735/
<yofel> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yofel> that is... fun
<yofel> rick_timmis: the archive wget package has some manual cleanup handling and I guess you're missing that autotools command there
<rick_timmis> yofel: Right, so I didn't understand any of what you said there, which suggest I am biting off more than I can chew at this point
<yofel> not really, it's just that wget seems to need some manual intervention in the build process as debhelper can't figure this out by itself
<rick_timmis> yofel: Ah OK I see
<rick_timmis> yofel: Perhaps I should stop at this point with wget. What I am really trying to achieve, is just some practice a building a package, so I increase my confidence with the tools
<rick_timmis> I am trying to get to a point where I can Bug Fix, and repackage, working from Kubuntu-Bugs on lp~ 
<yofel> for that it does help to look at various packages as there's several ways how a rules file can be written. For us you'll probably want to get familiar with kde packages and dh7 style rules first
<rick_timmis> Hmmm OK, well I had fancied having a crack at packaging Rekonq, but perhaps you could suggest something I coudl have a practice with ?
<rick_timmis> i.e perhaps your aware of something that builds in a pretty straight forward manner ?
<yofel> well, rekonq is pretty straight forward.. and is one of the simpler cmake packages that don't use dhmk
<yofel> (dhmk is the build system for the kde sc from pkg-kde-tools)
<rick_timmis> OK, any pointers on docs to look at ?
<rick_timmis> !dhmk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhmk
<rick_timmis> !pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg-kde-tools
<yofel> not really for beginners, but you can install pkg-kde-tools and look at /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/README
<rick_timmis> yofel: Hey OK, and thanks again for your help
<yofel> you can see in our kde packages how it's used, kde-workspace being one that's not completely simple
<ScottK> Riddell: Rejecting baloo out of binary New.  libbalooqueryparser4 is empty.
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> missing .install file probably
<Riddell> yep, uploaded again
<BluesKaj> systemd-shim and cgmanager still have broken dependencies ?
<Riddell> sorry not our area
<BluesKaj> yeah, realized that right after typing the question:)
<yofel> ScottK: any chance you can look at ksnakeduel in proposed?
<ScottK> yofel: Should go now.
<yofel> thanks a lot!
<ScottK> Riddell: baloo accepted.
<rick_timmis> Me again
<rick_timmis> So I'm looking at Kubuntu-Bugs.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegames/+bug/880555
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 880555 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "KPatience (kpat) Menu Bar Missing" [Undecided,New]
<rick_timmis> This report is status New, and yet was filed in 2011,  which makes me ask am I missing something, or are we short on Bug triage workers ?
<yofel> the latter
<rick_timmis> Ah OK, So could I be useful, by having a crack at triaging some of this stuff ?
<rick_timmis> stupid question, and irrelevant. Of course I could
<yofel> hehe, anything will help there :)
<yofel> see https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#Bug_Triage too
<rick_timmis> Ah I'm getting confused again, as whilst it appears to be assigned into the Kubuntu-bugs team, it's actually a Xubuntu desktop problem when running a KDE application.
<rick_timmis> Not that I mind helping with Ubuntu stuff, but I really want to to target my effort to Kubuntu community
<rick_timmis> I just find all of this so confusing, and I've been chipping away at this of and on for 2 years, and I just continually got lost, confused, and disorientated. 
<ScottK> rick_timmis: Any KDE application should work regardless of the desktop environment being run.
<ScottK> That said, Unity uses a bunch of stuff that's different the everyone else, so Unity related bugs aren't always very fixable.
<ScottK> That particular one might be related to the menu stuff they do.
<rick_timmis> OK, well looking at the Bug_Triage policy, I wonder whether it should be assigned to Xubuntu team, rather than Kubuntu. However, I'm running up a VM now to see if the bug still exists..
<rick_timmis> After spending the whole day reading docs, and breaking everything, I just want to do something, that makes me feel as though I have achieved something
<rick_timmis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/1157723
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1157723 in Debian "[needs-packaging] kfilebox" [Unknown,New]
<rick_timmis> Looking at Bug_Triage policy, it looks to me as though this bug should now be closed. It's fixed in release for Kubuntu, but remains open new for Debian.
<rick_timmis> Triage policy suggests that one our work is done tracking should be in the upstream, and my thoughts are that an advisory post to Debian team and closure by Kubuntu_Bugs team is the corect course of action
<rick_timmis> Sound correct ?
<rick_timmis> s/one/once/
<kubotu> rick_timmis: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<ScottK> rick_timmis: If it's a bug in Debian (which that is) you can't change it in launchpad anyway.  It's an import from the Debian BTS.  The Ubuntu task is already marked fix released.
<rick_timmis> ScottK: OK, well I'll keep on rollin, thanks 
 * apachelogger sighs at pyqt5
<rick_timmis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/redshift/+bug/1008967
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1008967 in Redshift "[needs-packaging] plasma-widget-redshift" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> yes please
<rick_timmis> We have this packaged and released, but Redshift still has it as New. 
<valorie> I've wanted to try that out for a year or two
<rick_timmis> This example might be the cause of my confusion
<valorie> interesting
<rick_timmis> Are we now awaiting the Redshift team to update their end of the Bug report to reflect our release, or can we ( I ) do that ?
<valorie> do it
<valorie> I installed it, and now I'm supposed to restart
<valorie> !
<valorie> anyway, close the bug with a ref to the package
<rick_timmis> Ah yes, you could probably get away with just restarting the Xserver if you wanted to
<rick_timmis> The redshift daemon requires an X extension, so that will need an X restart
<valorie> I'll restart at the end of the day
<valorie> rick_timmis: you are the answer to apachelogger's laments about no one looking at bugs
<rick_timmis> Well I'm ready and willing to help, I'm getting very confused, but your input has lead me one step further along the path of believing "It's not me being stupid" its just the Bug Tracker is in a bit of a mess
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> apt.progress.base.CdromProgress has broken API and no one noticed
<valorie> I think "bit of a mess" is an understatement
<rick_timmis> If you have a mind to, please check
<rick_timmis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/redshift/+bug/1008967
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1008967 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasma-widget-redshift" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<rick_timmis> Does this look like I have done this update correctly
<valorie> I'm no expert, but to me it looks lovely
<valorie> seems that yofel forgot to mark that fix released
<valorie> there are lots of fiddly steps in packaging
<rick_timmis> Well the Bug count has gone from 69 -> 68, in my book that's a result
<yofel> uh, s/yofel/Quintasan/
<rick_timmis> I will keep on with Packaging, but I spent 10 hours on it today, and now my brain hurts
<valorie> oops, sorry yofel
<yofel> ^^
<rick_timmis> It'
 * rick_timmis scratch that wrong window
<apachelogger> waah, the upgrader
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubuntu-release-upgrader, good news: same minimalistic usage of kde as other stuff; bad news: the code is le shitty to begin with
<apachelogger>         if os.path.exists("/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/arrow-right.png"):
<apachelogger> Riddell: also I am not particularly sure how to handle pyqt4 support
<apachelogger> what with upgrader from $targetseries being run on $originseries, so we'll need to retain the old version for quite a while
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> probably some exception handling magic
<apachelogger> and two different sets of code files, then it'd try to load the qt5 stuff first and if that fails it tries kde4
<apachelogger> #ramblingsfrombeyondthefringe
<valorie> redshift is nifty
#kubuntu-devel 2014-07-20
<soee> hi :)
<soee> partition manager also does not work on plasma5 
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> hm, partitionmanager indeed doesn't work
<yofel> "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" looks rather weird though o.O
<yofel> that's only when run from krunner though, works fine from konsole
<yofel> although, that my SSD has no partition table is not quite correct @_@
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> i can confirm what yofel said, it works when run from temrinal
<soee> also it sees one global disk no partitions on it
<jussi> gfay everyone :)
<jussi> gday even :)
<BluesKaj> hey jussi, soee
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> soee, I backed off plasma5 and systemd, both gave me a lot of trouble
<soee_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/dropbox-experimental-linux-build-qt-rewrite
<ScottK> Don't we want an unnoticed soname bump to FTBFS so we can rename the package?
<santa_> yes, that's the point of that changes
<ScottK> Ok. I'm on my phone so I only had the snippet of the commit log here.
<ScottK> Thanks. 
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 11 updates, showing the latest 6
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-13
<doko> hi, who plans / coordinates / is doing kde uploads these days?
<soee> Riddell: ^ ?
<Riddell> hi doko I've been away for a week but am back now, why do you ask?
<Riddell> still catching up on e-mail
<doko> Riddell, planning for the GCC 5 change ... see my email to ubuntu-devel. So I'd like to avoid any new kde versions until then
<doko> btw, is there a Debian qt channel?
<Riddell> doko: yes on oftc #debian-qt-kde
<Riddell> c++ transition, havn't had one of those in a while, just like the good old days
<Riddell> doko: any idea what % of packages will need to be renamed? I see none of the qt ones have been in ci-train
<doko> Riddell, I don't know. e.g. I see I have a bug report in debian about kplayer to ftbfs. so best thing would be to prepare the kde stack in the very same ppa
<Riddell> doko: anything I need to do?
<doko> Riddell, well, update the symbols files ...
<Riddell> pesky symbols files
<doko> Riddell, and tell me why qtwebkit-source ftbfs ...
<Riddell> because it's webkit and it likes to do that?
<sebas> gol
<sebas> wrong channel, and I'm not watching soccer
<sebas> :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<doko> Riddell, sitter, whoever ... now fixed the qtwebkit-source ftbfs. btw, debian has the package named qtwebkit. in version 2.3.4, Ubuntu has 2.3.2, maybe an update / merge could be done ...
<Riddell> doko: awooga, well done
<Riddell> our qtwebkit had an epoch on it so I had to rename the source back in the day
<Riddell> but yes an update/merge would be good to do
<Riddell> but maybe after gcc 5 is in if it's building now
<doko> sure
<doko> and now hitting again https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/1043507 ... die webkit, die ...
<Riddell> it is dying but I don't know if QtWebEngine will be any better
<rdieter_work> Riddell: for packaging headaches... much worse, imho
<rdieter_work> (if such a thing is possible)
<Riddell> wibble
<ScottK> Like packaging chromium only more so.
<lordievader> Longer compile times than qtwebkit?
<sgclark> Riddell: looks like you changed the status pages as well. Seems simple enough but I still cannot mange to get it to work.
<vinay__> exit
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu ping
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: seems xcf's do not work will with the Design Team
<ahoneybun> I'm learning Inkscape for it
<ovidiu-florin> where's kubotu?
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> idk
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun:  the :P was for you. The kubotu question was general
<genii> valorie: I like that ( in #k), recruit the critics to come help ;)
<valorie> hey, critics often become best friends
<valorie> and nothing ventured, nothing gained
<valorie> also, I try to always keep in mind that there is a silent audience
<sgclark> Riddell: status pages don't seem to function :(
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm, it's only tested with plasma and probably there's issues with other bits that need tweaked, what are you doing?
<sgclark> frameworks
<sgclark> seems like I did it right
<sgclark> but refuses to show 5.12.0
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-14
<Riddell> sgclark: voila http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.12.0_wily.html
<Riddell> build-status-conf/frameworks.conf is now part of the kubuntu-automation bzr repository so I just reverted to the version in bzr and on my local computer updated to 5.12, commited and the bzr update on the server
<sgclark> oh we dont do on the server anymore?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<sgclark> and thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: I switched to put the config in bzr, I think that's nicer
<sgclark> okies
<sgclark> though I did not realize I am leaving for akademy next week and have stuff to take care of before I leave, I will finish frameworks though.
<Riddell> thanks sgclark, but as ever don't stress yourself to death!
<sgclark> lol
<murthy> I finally solved the problem of long  shutdown time. Process kwin_x11 was not responding to sigterm. I traced the problem with kwin_x11 to config file kwinrulesrc. I deleted all the kwinrulesrc* and the problem got solved
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344518
<ubottu> KDE bug 344518 in rules "leftover kwin process" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ovidiu-florin> ubottu: where's kubotu?
<ubottu> ovidiu-florin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vip> hi h
<lordievader> Good morning.
<zxsinclair> morning, I am running 15.10 alpha in a vbox and just want to say it looks great
<zxsinclair> can anyone confirm if KNemo is kind of outdated (no Plasma5) though
<soee> not sure, never used knemo :0
<soee> :)
<sitter> zxsinclair: pretty sure it is unmaintained so it might well be broken. would be perfect pet project if you are looking to become a developer ;)
<sitter> otherwise ksysguard and the network applet should mostly replace it
<zxsinclair> +sitter it is just that where I live a more "active" indication of internet is vital
<zxsinclair> man its been long since IRC - how do I indicate a certain ID like +sitter
<sitter> zxsinclair: apparently it was picked up again
<sitter> zxsinclair: userna<tab>
<zxsinclair> tab?
<sitter> tab key
<sitter> above caps lock
<sitter> ah no knemo only had translation commits
<zxsinclair> yes I know where it is but does not seem to work in Quassel
<sitter> #quassel might be able to help
<zxsinclair> sitter: got it!
<zxsinclair> you first press TAB..
<zxsinclair> sorry for "noice" guys, it has been a while
<sitter> well, you write part of the name and then tab :P
<zxsinclair> sitter: Now I got it
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning
<sick_rimmit> sitter: Hi, I need your help on something I believe
<sick_rimmit> sitter: my rick-timmis@kubuntu.org email address does not appear to forward to my registered email address on launchpad, would you be the correct person to ask about this ? 
<Riddell> sick_rimmit: #launchpad or #canonical-sysadmin
<sitter> sick_rimmit: make sure your primary email address on launchpad is not set to your kubuntu address
<sitter> your kubuntu address is set up as a forwarding address to your primary launchpad address, so if you have the kubuntu address as primary it will forward to itself
<zxsinclair> sitter: I think this basically means Knemo is "abandonware". There are replacements so am not crying hard but I like it
<sitter> zxsinclair: you could try reporting a bug and see if someone responds :P
<zxsinclair> sitter: true that. But am still keeping 15.x in Vbox. Actually on 15.10 alpha. For everyday use on 14.10
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<santa_> hey Riddell
<Riddell> howdy, clivejo_, there's a new calligra out if you enjoyed the last one :)
<Riddell> hola santa_
<santa_> hola
<santa_> :)
<santa_> I saw somthing you may be interested in wrt gcc 5
<santa_> let me find the link...
<santa_> https://packages.qa.debian.org/libm/libmusicbrainz5/news/20150708T230015Z.html
<santa_> Riddell: ↑ this package was uploaded to unstable recently so I guess you will want to do something about it
<santa_> a possible course of action would be: 1. sync that package with debian, 2. rebuild the packages mentioned in the changelog against the new musicbrainz in ubuntu
<Riddell> thanks santa_, I guess I'll talk to doko
<santa_> for libkcddb you will need patch, it's available in debian's git master
<santa_> s/patch/a patch/
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> patches are bad m'kay
<santa_> but sometimes you need them to avoid ftbfs'ing http://imagebin.ca/v/28bZVFBoBdwW
<sitter> nope, upstream should release a hotfix is what should happen
<santa_> but in the meantime I had to apply the patch to make it buildable and installable again http://imagebin.ca/v/28bZVFBoBdwW
<santa_> the patch in question: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/libkcddb.git/commit/?id=1caf3cfa80bced172714d64976939bea489e4a45
<Riddell> clivejo_: oh and plenty of merges to be done of course
<Riddell> hi TJ-, do you want to be an elite Kubuntu ninja?
<TJ-> Riddell: No... just fix some annoying bugs
<Riddell> oh I'm sure we have plenty of those
<Riddell> as I say most of our software is from KDE
<Riddell> stuff like the installed is Kubuntu specific, and the language installer needs ported to kf5 and notification helper is ours and muon is kde's but we're the main user
<TJ-> I'm going to pull in the KDE next week and see if I can get my head around it, again :)
<TJ-> s/KDE/KDE development repos/
<Riddell> pick something small and see if you can get it to compile
<Riddell> our stuff https://projects.kde.org/search?projects=1&q=kubuntu
<TJ-> Compiling isn't a problem, getting my head around how the components interact, and the context/history/direction is.
<Riddell> all the stuff you don't get taught in university
<Riddell> don't be afraid to ask
<Riddell> awooga, ktp gets into release!
 * Riddell out
<murthy> kdeconnect 0.8b is available, can we get a update? Shall I file a bug report?
<soee> someone tried it http://www.tuxarena.com/2015/07/qmplay2-gets-a-new-release-mostly-fixes/ ?
<ahoneybun> soee: debian is moving towards or away ffmpeg?
<soee> it will use ffmpeg
<murthy> Does smplayer support ffmpeg?
<lordievader> murthy: Believe mplayer (or mpv) can use both, depends on how you compile it.
<lordievader> Hmm nevermind I only see the libav useflag.
<clivejo_> murthy: where did you see this ? "kdeconnect 0.8b is available, can we get a update? Shall I file a bug report?"
<murthy> clivejo_: commits
<murthy> clivejo_: sorry tags
<murthy> clivejo_: I am trying to build a deb so I can test
<clivejo_> murthy do you know how to check out the code for 0.8b?
<murthy> clivejo_: ya, but I just downloaded a snapshot
<clivejo_> how?
<clivejo_> I tried to download a tarball but there is only one file in it
<soee> clivejo_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/791959/download-a-specific-tag-with-git
<soee> clone and checkout tag
<clivejo_> thanks soee
<murthy> yes
<clivejo_> murthy: what is its name?
<clivejo_> previous packages are kdeconnect-kde
<clivejo_> but I can only get it to build as kdeconnect
<murthy> clivejo_: kdeconnect-kde is a transitional package so what you have is correct
<clivejo_> murthy: can you get it to build?
<murthy> clivejo_: ya, doing that
<clivejo_> my one is failing on network test
<murthy> clivejo_: I am able to compile it. finished compiling it. Now I am trying to package it as deb for personal use
<murthy> clivejo_: did you install the build dependencies for kdeconnect?
<clivejo_> I thought I had
<murthy> clivejo_: you didn't?
<clivejo_> well its failing on testsocketlinereader
<clivejo_> must be misisng something
<murthy> clivejo_: you did this right? sudo apt-get build-dep  kdeconnect      
<murthy> clivejo_: also I had to configure the build towards qt4
<murthy> clivejo_: see I am a noob, so take care
<clivejo_> oh this version isnt for plasma 5?
<murthy> clivejo_: it is, but during build it is asking for qt4
<clivejo_> murthy: Im a noob too
<clivejo_> trying to learn how to package
<murthy> Great!
<clivejo_> not going so well
<murthy> we need more packagers 
<murthy> clivejo_: no problem, you will learn soon
<soee> someone familar witd nodejs ?
<murthy> soee: nope
<clivejo_> anyone know why my nick keeps changing to clivejo_ ?
<soee> what primary nick you have set ?
<clivejo> thats so weird!
<yofel> usually happens when your connection dies and you reconnect immediately
<clivejo> I was logged into VLC chat
<clivejo> but it was saying my nick was in use and was changing it
<clivejo> very strange
<clivejo> is VLC on Freenode?
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> should be, they were in the past at least
<Riddell> hola chicxs
<clivejo> I was connecting via irc.videolan.org
<clivejo> strange loop back thing going on
<yofel> well, irc.ubuntu.com is the same ^^
<clivejo> when I logged in via irc.videolan.org it was saying my nick was in use and changing it to clivejo_
<clivejo> hi Riddell
<clivejo> anyone working on the new calligra?
<Riddell> nope, it's for the taking
<Riddell> but so are a bunch of merges if that doesn't excite you
<sgclark> bunch of merges?
<Riddell> well they might be if merge-o-matic was working https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<Riddell> meh
 * clivejo kicks merge-o-matic
<clivejo> try now
<Riddell> nope didn't help
<sgclark> ahh heh
<Riddell> sgclark: I've updated the docs in kubuntu-automation to point to the new staging-upload script and it working ok for frameworks, what did you have problems with
<Riddell> the trouble is it's making kci very sad with merges
<sgclark> right
<sgclark> so all deps have this ~ at end now.
<sgclark> = fails
<yofel> what deps?
<sgclark> and I *think* that was main problem
<sgclark> frameworks
<sgclark> build dpes
<sgclark> evidently a maxy change? 
<yofel> got an example?
<Riddell> the ~ isn't a bad thing is it? that's because maxy likes to upload versions with a ~
<yofel> we all do, esp. for PPA's. So it is a good idea really
<sgclark> libkf5coreaddons-dev (>= 5.12.0~),
<yofel> why would that fail?
<sgclark> the merges did
<sgclark> your asking the wrong person, all I know is I had to manually merge all of kf5
<sgclark> great fun
<ScottK> From a packaging perspective, 5.12.0~ is a great version to have.
<yofel> *SIGH*
<sgclark> sigh?
<yofel> can we drop all that CI merging... it's causing more work than it helps :(
<sgclark> I am sure it is an easy fix... I will look when I have time
<Riddell> merging from debian definately seems to be more faff that it's worth, at least more than once a cycle
<Riddell> yay plasma-nm got into wily!
<TJ-> I can donate a few cycles to packaging although its not my primary objective, if it'll help
<Riddell> TJ-: we'd always love more packagers
<Riddell> although many of the problems come from tools not being quite as reliable as they ought to be
<Riddell> sgclark: will you upload those to the PPA?
<TJ-> I'm sure; that's why I'm being careful not to get drawn into it too far!
<TJ-> Does the kubuntu packaging follow the ubuntu development process, using bzr, or is it on a per-package/per-dev-preference basis?
<clivejo> murthy: did you get kdeconnect packaged?
<Riddell> TJ-: the big kde releases, frameworks, plasma and applications we package in branches debian's git
<TJ-> Mmmm git :)
<Riddell> TJ-: we have a nifty CI to package it every day http://kci.pangea.pub/
<Riddell> TJ-: and then we have less nifty scripts to package the tars when they get made
<TJ-> Riddell: to save you typing... is the process documented someplace? I'm not having much luck finding anything about the CI-train merge process right now
<Riddell> TJ-: no not really
<Riddell> ci-train is ubuntu's system I think
<Riddell> we use kci
<yofel> the CI workflow is documented on some kde wiki page, I forgot the URL though
<TJ-> Riddell: So if I recall correctly, most of the main packages come directly from a Debian merge and rarely carry {k,u}ubuntu specific debian/patch/ additions?
<yofel> TJ-: not that rarely, but mostly yes. And we're usually ahead of debian in the versions
<TJ-> yofel: My search-fu failed on finding it, or else on spotting current practice :)
<Riddell> packaging is here (mostly) http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
<Riddell> some packages are still in bzr like calligra and digikam and others
<TJ-> yofel: Is the preference to patch in Debian?
<Riddell> and some aren't in version control at all
<Riddell> preference is to patch in KDE
<TJ-> Riddell: Those will be tarball + quilt?
<TJ-> Riddell: OK, so upstream preferred for cross-distro stuff; how about for Debianised patches, preference Debian, and then I assume Kubuntu for flavour-specific stuff like branding/language ?
<yofel> ah, found it: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI#Merges
<murthy> clivejo: ya
<murthy> clivejo: going to install
<TJ-> yofel: Thanks :)
<Riddell> TJ-: we try not to add our own branding to KDE software, KDE's a brand we want to promote
<clivejo> Ive installed mine, doesnt fix the file transfer from Android to Kubuntu corrupting the file :)
<murthy> clivejo: did you restart after installing ?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I have to git-buildpackage-ppa by hand, will try to finish here in a few. Wily at least.
<clivejo> yup
<murthy> clivejo: I will test and tell you the result
<clivejo> is there any way to tell which version Im actually running?
<Riddell> sgclark: nice big bash for loop? or you can just run staging-upload it should work now
<yofel> Riddell: what's the intended purpose of staging-upload?
<murthy> clivejo: let me see
<TJ-> Riddell: Maybe I used thw wrong word... not branding, but for example references to Kubuntu rather than Debian in strings/docs and maybe some tools?
<sgclark> staging upload?
<murthy> clivejo: run this kdeconnect-cli --version
<sgclark> ahh bash script should work if skipping the backport merge
<yofel> if you're skipping git on backports, you might as well use my old script...
<clivejo> murthy: 0.8
<sgclark> old script?
<yofel> although, the hooks are unmaintained
<murthy> clivejo: thats the default one
<yofel> kubuntu-batch-backport in automation
<murthy> let me see what happens after I install
<murthy> clivejo: ^
<sgclark> oh I meant just skipping for now. not for good.
 * clivejo rolls eyes, I probably messed the packaging up 
<valorie> what's my best bet folks, for making a bootable kub. ISO to check out a possible new travel computer?
<valorie> in the store I mean, before purchasing
<valorie> 15.04 64-bit?
<murthy> brb
<valorie> running out of time to purchase and fix up such a box
<ahoneybun> tool to make it or if you should use 15.04 vs 14.04?
<Riddell> TJ-: again there shouldn't be many of those, we have the kubuntu-docs packages for docs and kubuntu-settings package for settings
<TJ-> Riddell: OK, that makes things easier especially for translations :)
<yofel> sgclark: well, you need the past changes from git or the hooks to get sane packages out at the end, so either you do the merges or you just run a script that just pulls the existing packages and uploads them to a different release (which is what the old one does)
<yofel> Riddell: what's the intended purpose of staging-upload?
<murthy> clivejo: I just tested with kdeconnect 0.8b the issue is not fixed. I think I saw a commit, a possible fix for this issue 0.8b tag. Let me check that
<Riddell> yofel: replaces kubuntu-initial-upload
<yofel> why?
<clivejo> murthy: what is your version showing as?
<Riddell> yofel:  just tidying up the script, removing some of the cruft it's got
<yofel> ok
<murthy> clivejo: the command shows 0.8
<clivejo> oh, so maybe I did package it ok!
<murthy> clivejo: the package version is the one I set which is 0.8b
<murthy> clivejo: ya
<murthy> clivejo: so you know packaging :)
<clivejo> thats a shame, I was hoping that file corrupting bug was fixed
<sgclark> sorry not really here. I did not realize I leave Sunday for akademy and have RL to attend to. But I will get wily uploaded by end of day.
<Riddell> sgclark: don't worry if you can't!
<Riddell> we should be working out how to build it with gcc 5
<Riddell> maybe we should make staging-frameworks depend on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/+packages
<murthy> clivejo: I am going to test kdeconnect in the master branch
<clivejo> murthy: let me know how it goes
<murthy> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: I made staging-frameworks depend on that gcc5 PPA so we know what breaks
<sgclark> mm ok
<valorie> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Riddell> clivejo: it worked merge-o-matic is back!
<Riddell> smokekde korundum kactivities kdnssd kwallet  need merged
<Riddell> let me know if you fancy tackling those clivejo, TJ- and need any pointers
<TJ-> Question re: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI#Prevent_Merge.2FBuild_Fail   ... the example shows using "quilt import <patch>" without any context as to where the patch file comes from. Surely if the patch is already in upstream the best approach would be "git cherry-pick --no-commit <commitish>" followed by "git diff > ../xxx.patch" and *then* "quilt import ../xxx.patch" ?
<TJ-> (with a "git reset --hard HEAD" to remove the cherry-pick of course)
<Riddell> TJ-: your git foo might be better than mine :)
<TJ-> Riddell: :) ... I just felt I came in 1/2 way in reading that... lost the most important part of the context
<Riddell> TJ-: it's a wiki, feel free to edit :)
<TJ-> Riddell: I'll make local notes for now until I start actually using the tooling and confirm I'm correct :)
 * Riddell uploads meta-kde-telepathy
<Riddell> from  https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html  polkit-qt-1
<Riddell> pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> and of course lots of non-kde stuff anyone can take
<murthy> Riddell: do you know the build dependencies for kdeconnect on frameworks ? I am trying to build from master and its asking for a lot of kf5 libs, installing it one by one is hard.
<Riddell> murthy: are you building on wily or vivid?
<murthy> Riddell: vivid
<murthy> is it harmful?
<murthy> backports are enabled
<Riddell> murthy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-plasma is the package currently
<murthy> I am stuck here https://paste.kde.org/py13z5gya
<Riddell> apt-get build-dep kdeconnect-plasma would get them
<murthy> oh
<murthy> thats nice
<murthy> let me try that
<Riddell> murthy: has there been a release or are you packaging from git?
<murthy> Riddell: testing from git branch
<murthy> Riddell: just making deb to uninstall easily
<mparillo_> valorie: I used unetbootin to make bootable USBs, but rumour has it that it does not work on UEFI systems.
<Riddell> murthy:  well I think the package could do with an update so if you get it working let me know and I'll get it into the archive for wily
<murthy> sure
 * Riddell out
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-15
<ahoneybun> the darn Hard Disk I/O widget keeps crashing plamsa
<ahoneybun> *plasma
<ahoneybun> removing it does
<valorie> mparillo: I ended up trying kubuntu-iso-maker or whatever it's called, and I think it worked
<valorie> new computer acquired; left it with son to install kubuntu since I just got home
<ahoneybun> nice valorie
<soee> good morning
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334080
<ubottu> KDE bug 334080 in common "kdeconnect,some sent photo are uncomplete" [Normal,Confirmed]
<murthy> Tested kdeconnect from the master branch today and the above bug still exists
<murthy> soee: good morning
<murthy> http://imagebin.ca/v/28gigKSM5Pkv
<ovidiu-florin> murthy: that's a translation issue
<ovidiu-florin> contact the translation team
<murthy> ok
<ovidiu-florin> murthy: I might be wrong
<murthy> np
<ovidiu-florin> then again that almost same problem exists in the notification
<ovidiu-florin> when you copy something ans want to see the duration
<murthy> i am suspecting that it is linked to something else
<murthy> m_ui->commentLabel->setText(i18n("%1 in the path will be replaced with the specific device name."));
<murthy> thats the line with the issue
<murthy> is it correct?
<sitter> Riddell: wasn't oxygen-qt4 also folded into oxygen?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<murthy> good morning
<lordievader> Hey murthy 
<murthy> does file transfer from phone to desktop though kdeconnect work for anyone?
<sick_rimmit> Buenas Dias
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning folks
<lordievader> o/
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kate/143/parsed_console/job/vivid_unstable_kate/143/parsed_console/log_content.html#WARNING1
<sitter> sgclark: please note ^
<sitter> also when you clear out a series you can simply git rm -r debian/patches
<sgclark> huh?
<sitter> 987d161a720020c8e4743f280b850115a4c0dd47 in kate
<sitter> you dropped a patch form series but forgot to remove the actual patch file
<sitter> which incidentally would have been prevented if you had done git rm -r instead ;)
<sgclark> okies.. way past my bedtime, to late to try and think.
<sitter> hehe, read it again in the morning maybe. sleep tight :)
<sgclark> will do 
<sitter> Riddell: someone should fix the qml deps on kate http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kate/143/parsed_console/job/vivid_unstable_kate/143/parsed_console/log_content.html#WARNING2
 * sitter needs to port away from the compat functions
<sitter> such spam
<sitter> Riddell: also oxygen apparently doesn't build in unstable
<doko> Riddell, sitter, and everybody else ... kde4libs is now built in the GCC 5 ppa. Please let me know if you need anything else, or upload things yourself, but please don't override any builds
<Riddell> doko: oh cool
<sitter> <3
<sitter> Riddell: read backlog btw
<doko> only core devs can upload there
<Riddell> doko: we've a new upload of kde frameworks 5 being prepared in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages I've made that ppa depend on your transitional one to use gcc 5
<doko> Riddell, you mean, the silo 16?
<Riddell> doko: ci-train 16 yes
<doko> ahh, cool
<Riddell> looks like it makes some symbols disappear https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211693529/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.threadweaver_5.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> doko: what's the best way to work on this? tidy up the symbols in that PPA and then what when it's ready?
<doko> Riddell, yes
<Tm_T> hello
<Tm_T> Mirv: actually you might know this: any idea when this fix would be included in Ubuntu packages? https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-45753
<Tm_T> I have Plasma crash every time a display is removed due to it
<Riddell> sitter: how do you want to manage gcc transition with KCI?
<sitter> I literally have no idea
<sitter> supposedly the least resistance is waiting for gcc to land then rebuild all the things
<sitter> then fix the symbols I suppose
<sitter> unless you commit your symbol retractions in a branch
<sitter> in which case the fixing symbols part becomes: run merge tool on whatever temporary branch there is to adopt the symbol transitions into kubuntu_unstable
<sitter> at any rate, rolling KCI over isn't gonna be rocket science
<clivejo> not for a rocket scientist!
<Mirv> Tm_T: there's no single fix identified (I tried), the Ubuntu bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1450137 - although if you get it also on wily, you can reopen the bug since I saw some indications that it's really complex upstream and truly fixed only in 5.5.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1450137 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu Wily) "Qt5 applications crash when switching screens" [Medium,Fix released]
<Tm_T> hmmm, maybe I should upgrade to Wily then
<Tm_T> this is only my work machine, nothing critical
<Mirv> :D
<Tm_T> I can explain this to my boss "I'm testing things before half of our developers face things that prevent them working
<Tm_T> "
<Riddell> yofel: are you looking at the kdenlive failure on arm? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/4:15.04.2-0ubuntu1/+build/7525662
<Riddell> rocket science is 50 year old stuff, no rocket scientist ever had to deal with gcc transitions!
<Riddell> doko: santa_ pointed out that libmusicbrainz was split in debian recently https://packages.qa.debian.org/libm/libmusicbrainz5/news/20150708T230015Z.html
<Riddell> doko: to make it easier on the gcc transition, I'm not sure if we want to follow or not it means patches compared to upstream which I'm never keen on
<doko> Riddell, well, it won't help *until* they built the packages with the new one ...
<doko> I hope they won't start that before the GCC change
<Kiranos> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350237
<ubottu> KDE bug 350237 in general "kwin_x11 segmentation fault at login" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> doko: so seems a bit pointless if the purpose is to help gcc transition :)
<Kiranos> dont know if your interested in this but its a bug in current stable kubuntu 15.04
<Kiranos> with two gpu's for multi montor setup
<doko> yeah, it will help with further transitions ...
<doko> Riddell, but it's harmless to merge/sync
<Riddell> sounds like effort
<Riddell> ...further...transitions... surely this one is the final one!
<Riddell> Kiranos: sorry no time today, hopefully upstream will know more than me anyway
<santa_> thanks for the info. so, about gcc/g++ 5 if I'm not mistaken the new gcc/g++ 5 can make some abi stable libraries break their abi, is that correct?
<Riddell> looks like it
<santa_> Riddell, doko: if so, would be helpful to rebuild all kubuntu's package with gcc/g++ 5 and see if there's any abi broken? I think I could help you with that
<Riddell> actually so far I just see missing symbols and usually that means gcc knows they wouldn't be used anyway so it's not a different abi
<Riddell> santa_: we started with the frameworks packages https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages
<doko> santa_, please see my email to ubuntu-devel, and https://wiki.debian.org/GCC5
<Riddell> feel free to help with those or do any others
<doko> unless you see any cxx11 symbols, it's the usual noise
<santa_> thanks. ok Riddell, I guess if I have time I will try to help with the frameworks ftbfs'es
<Riddell> plenty red http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.12.0_wily.html
<doko> Riddell, a lot of these are uninstallabilities
<Riddell> doko: sure that's always the way, needs tier 1 (no internal depends) fixed then we click rebuild on tier 2 packages etc
<santa_> Riddell: so you need to click on the rebuild button manually allways? doesn't leave the ubuntu autobuilders the packages in a state of dep-wait (like wannabuild/buildd)?
<Riddell> santa_: it's surprisingly crap in PPAs for some reason, we have a kubuntu-automation script that should help ./kubuntu-retry-builds --kf5 --ppa=kubuntu-ppa --ppaname=next-staging --force
<santa_> and does it help?
<Riddell> santa_: sure it makes them rebuild
<santa_> you might want to run it then, according to my graph, kauth is blocking a lot of builds
<santa_> Riddell: but there's something that I don't understand comepletely: with "it's surprisingly crap in PPAs for some reason" you mean there are mechanisms to leave the packages in a state of dep-wait in ubuntu's ppas but they don't work as you expect for some reason, am I right?
<Riddell> santa_: it doesn't automatically retry as far as I remember
<Riddell> and in the main archive it retried them occationally but it's still slow enough that it's best to run a retry script
<Riddell> it's surprisingly unintelligent
<ScottK> LP has depwait, but not bd-uninst, so many more builds will fail and need retry than in Debian.
<santa_> aha
<santa_> for siduction I have a wannabuild/buildd which I configured myself, and works well, except for the fact that I have to do hackish things to build source packages with only arch:all binary packages
<santa_> like kapidox
<santa_> Riddell: so there's a couple of things I might try to do to alleviate that problem if we have time: 1. making a script to draw my frameworks graph automatically and mark the failing packages in red, 2. setting up a wannabuild/buildd for kubuntu's packaging
<santa_> are you interested in any of these 2? would it help you?
<Riddell> santa_: I don't quite understand 1) and you didn't list a 2) :)
<santa_> 2. setting up a wannabuild/buildd for kubuntu's packaging
<santa_> Riddell: about the 1 I will try to make you a demo (don't expect it soon), so you will understand better the idea
<Riddell> santa_: what is wannabuild and why is it better than just doing for all packages: rebuild ?
<santa_> wannabuild is a database to track the building state of packages in a repository; this database can be accesed by one or various buildds which build the packages
<santa_> Riddell: apparently it works a bit better for me, since it needs less manual intervention
<Riddell> santa_: sounds like it would need integration with launchpad 
<santa_> when a package can't be built, it will leave it in a Dep-Wait state, and will try to build it when the build depends are available
<santa_> Riddell: nope, I'm just telling you my alternate way of building your own "ppa's"
<santa_> * of building my own ppa's
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> Riddell: I think I'm going to try the following: rebuild all the frameworks packages for kubuntu with my own stuff, and send you patches
<santa_> I might be faster with my own stuff than your ppas, but who knows?
<Riddell> santa_: gotcha, can you put the patches on a web server somewhere? e-mail attachments are quite faffy
<santa_> ok, we could try to figure out that later once I have my stuff adapted for kubuntu
<TJ-> Wouldn't that just require a public git repo so you can do a pull + merge ?
<Riddell> probably that's the best way, but my git foo is weak for external merges
<santa_> I have repositories, but let's do things one by one ;)
<sitter> it's more work for one to two commits
<sitter> since you have to slap in the origin first and fetch
<sitter> s/origin/remote
<santa_> it can be automated, I will try to come up with something nice
<TJ-> I just doe "git remote add ..." with a memorable name, then when I want a feature branch "git fetch <memorarable-name> <branch>" and then check it out locally
<santa_> Riddell: just one last thing, which branch of kubuntu should I build?
<santa_> kubuntu_wily_archive?
<Riddell> yep
<santa_> allright, I will try to come up with something nice
<santa_> maybe you like it, maybe you don't, but it's worth trying
<Kiranos_> will there be a qt 5.5 backport for kubuntu 15.10?
<ahoneybun> Hey all Greece likes us! https://ubuntu-gr.org/files/photos/InstallFest1.jpg
<Riddell> ahoneybun: there's a joke in there about german projects taking over greece I'm sure
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> sitter: qml deps added to kate in git
<palasso> Riddell: I just saw your blog post and read the FSF and SFC announcements. Although I understand the ambiguity about permissive licenses, couldn't the part "this policy does not modify or reduce rights granted under licences" be interpreted as not reducing the right to distribute software as it's explicitly stated  in many permissive licenses?
<Riddell> palasso: yes, ubuntu is free software entirely free to share and modify, the trouble is that canonical ip policy leaves open possible problems as the FSF and SFC say which will put off some people
<Riddell> none of those problems are real because they would go against the ubuntu policy and archive admins will make very sure that doesn't happen it still puts people off
<Riddell> for example the CC is currently saying "As the FSF statement says, for permissively licensed code where you did not build the binary, there is no pre-existing right to redistribution of that binary" which is very dangerous words and entirely against ubuntu policy.  there has been no restrictions added but that the CC would claim there might be is so destructive to the community
<palasso> CC stands for Ubuntu Community Council?
<palasso> What they say seems wrong to me even if the Ubuntu policy didn't exist. For example lets take the MIT license: http://opensource.org/licenses/MIT
<palasso> It gives unrestricted permission of distribution of the Software
<Riddell> palasso: yes it does
<palasso> The binaries are part of the software
<Riddell> palasso: unfortunately the CC (ubuntu community council) is currenly arguing that is not the case https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3de41m/fsf_statement_on_canonicals_updated_licensing/
<Riddell> which is incorrect and against ubuntu policy
<Riddell> it's a shame they can't stand up for the community but can stand up for claiming restrictions on the community
<palasso> If the IP policy says no reduction of rights then how would it reduct the right of unrestricted redistribution of the software for an MIT licensed program (as an example)
<palasso> Is that the latest Ubuntu policy document? http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/
<palasso> I suppose that's the part you're referring to: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-archive.html#s-ulp
<Riddell> canonical ip policy at http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/licensing
<Riddell> palasso: they /could/ restrict BSD licenced stuff by adding non-free bits to it.  they don't because that's against the ubuntu policy and us archive admins will stop that from happening.  but for some reason the CC is very happy to keep saying they could which is so destructive.
<palasso> For main it says "Must allow modification and distribution of modified copies under the same licence." For main and restricted it says "Must allow redistribution." "Must allow these rights to be passed on along with the software. You should be able to have exactly the same rights to the software as we do." "Must not require royalty payments or any other fee for redistribution or modification." "Must not be distributed under a 
<palasso> licence specific to Ubuntu."  "Must not contaminate other software licences." 
<palasso> I don't see any mention for the Universe repo
<palasso> (it is mentioned in the link I posted earlier)
<Riddell> palasso: right, so ubuntu policy all good and we have good people to keep that in place.  but canonical policy weirdly leaves open the possibility it's not all good.  and for some reason the CC is claiming that's it's not all good on reddit now
<ahoneybun> damn HD I/O Monitor widget will not die
<ahoneybun> keeps crashing plasma
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ping
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Hey ahoneybun, was about to go to bed. Whats up?
<ahoneybun> sudo do-release-upgrade -d will work to get to wily no?
<ahoneybun> damn 1172 updated packages
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> Yes.
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> thanks lordievader :)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: See man do-release-upgrade and do-release-upgrad -h ;)
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> this will work fine
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Those command will give you more detail about what do-release-upgrade does. What switches it offers and what those switches do.
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> did you have nvidia drivers installed when you did it?
<lordievader> The only machine I have with an nvidia chip doesn't do X ;)
<lordievader> In my test box is an Intel chip.
<ahoneybun> oh crap
<ahoneybun> I can switch to the intel card on demend
<lordievader> Prime stuff? Good luck :P
<ahoneybun> oh god
<ahoneybun> lol
<lordievader> Look at it from the bright side, you'll probably learn a thing or two ;)
<ahoneybun> not fun lol
<lordievader> Yes it is, the fun is in learning how to solve issues. And you can only learn that when the issue is new ;)
<lordievader> See it as an adventure \o/
<yofel> Riddell: I fixed the kdenlive armhf failure last week, shadeslayer just never managed to actually upload it
<yofel> and I'm still waiting on our packageset to be updated so I can do it myself :/
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> sorry
 * lordievader is off to bed
<shadeslayer> I forgot what the change was as well
<shadeslayer> I'm just busy with other shite 
<yofel> well, me too, which is why I never poked you again
<yofel> Riddell: if you can look at it tomorrow, the fixed version is in kdenlive git kubuntu_wily_archive
<yofel> oh wait
<yofel> seems like the packageset did get updated today o.O
<yofel> didn't queuebot announce that in the past..?
<clivejo> Riddell: where is the new version of Calligra?
<clivejo> oh found it
<yofel> ok, kdenlive uploaded
<yofel> Riddell: do we have a tagging policy for git yet?
<yofel> the kdenlive repo seems to have no tags at all
<mparillo_> Kubuntu upgrade still does not work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330 but a commenter thnks it might be in usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeFetcherKDE.py
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1464330 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Release Upgrade Stalls on Kubuntu Upgrade to Wily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> oh crap mparillo_
<ahoneybun> I just started a upgrade...
<ahoneybun> well 50% done
<ahoneybun> guess whos back!
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/pcemmfyym
<ahoneybun> Riddell: mparillo_ lordievader worked!
<ahoneybun> yay I removed that widget!
<ahoneybun> and plasma did not crash!
<mparillo_> ahoneybun: Congratulations. I wonder what is different about my config.
<ahoneybun> I even have nonfree nvidia drivers runnning
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-16
 * ahoneybun hugs sgclark for packaging 5.3.2 on wily
<ahoneybun> it is amazing
<amichair_> is 5.3.2 backported to vivid, or only 5.4?
<Kiranos_> I would like to test qt 5.5 :D
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Good to hear :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> wow, wily is gorgeous
<lordievader> \o/
<valorie> but I'm getting no desktop after sddm fades
<lordievader> Hmm, that is less.
<lordievader> Kwinrc mucking things up? I get that at times under Plasma4.
<valorie> I got a brandnew little netbook, and son couldn't find a wily bootable iso so he put unity on it, then added kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> I'm wondering if that was an error
<lordievader> Hmm, I had the same problem last weekend, couldn't find a bootable Wily image.
<lordievader> valorie: plasma-desktop is installed?
<valorie> when I login, and go to tty4, I get login: [ 4418.206692] [drm:intel_set_cpu_fifo_underrun_reporting [i915]] *ERROR* uncleared fifo underrun on pipe A
<valorie> [ 4418.206692] [drm:intel_set_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<valorie> oops, second # should be 4418.206767
<soee> heh love those FIFO errors :)
<soee> but they are all gone for me sine kernel 4
<soee> Kiranos_: no, they are not yet backported to Vivid
<soee> 5.3.2 is WIP
<soee> amichair: ^
<valorie> soee: so these are kernel errors?
<soee> valorie: i have no idea
<amichair> soee: ok, thanks
<soee> valorie: i had some FIFO error messgaes during booting (after plymouth)
<lordievader> valorie: Drivers errors, the i915 in particular.
<soee> but they are gone since kernel 4
<valorie> wow, and I can only get into tty4
<valorie> that's really odd, since unity works just fine
<valorie> I guess I'll just deal with Unity until Akademy
<lordievader> The way I interpret the error is that the driver is complaining it gets too little data. But that with a huge grain of salt ;)
<valorie> and hope someone can help me boot kubuntu there
<valorie> such a cute little fondleslab!
<valorie> http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-13-7347-laptop/pd
<soee> ah Dell +1 :)
<vip> got 7348, works well on vivid
<valorie> actually, the install seems broken - apt-cache reports that kubuntu-desktop is not installed; apt-get -f install reports that kde-telepathy-minimal depends: kde-config-telepathy-accounts (>= 15.04.0 but it is not going to be installed
<vip> (there's no auto-rotate, though)
<valorie> when I try to install *that*, I get even more errors
<valorie> just tried installing pastebinit, but get the same error as above
<lordievader> valorie: What errors?
<valorie>  kde-telepathy-minimal depends: kde-config-telepathy-accounts (>= 15.04.0 but it is not going to be installed
<lordievader> What is the output of 'apt-cache policy kde-config-telepathy-accounts'?
<valorie> the big error when trying to install -accounts is a dpkg error
<lordievader> Details?
<valorie> trying to overwrite /usr/share/accounts/services/google.im.service which is also in package account-plugin-google 0.12+15.04.2015.1-0ubuntu1
<valorie> hard to type a perfect copy
<lordievader> Ah, if that is all ;). Install the telepathy-accounts manually with dpkg and the --force-overwrite flag.
<lordievader> Then let apt-get install -f do its thing.
<valorie> can you remind me how that goes? I've only done that a few times
<lordievader> valorie: cd to /var/cache/apt/archives
<lordievader> Find the deb package of telepathy: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite <package>.deb
<valorie> I'm there, but only in a terminal
<valorie> can'
<valorie> t scroll up or copy anything
<valorie> ls gives me too big a list
<lordievader> For the filename you mean? Use autocompletion: kde-config-telepathy-accounts<tab>
<valorie> ok
<valorie> buh, tab does nothing
<lordievader> Hmm, it should... 'ls kde-config-telepathy*' do you see the package then?
<valorie> I guess on teh packagename from what apt-cache told me, however when I ran the command it said it depends on kaccounts-integration which is not configured yet, which depends on.....5 more layers of the onion
<valorie> -data, -kaccounts, -kpeople, libkaccounts, etc.
<valorie> I wonder if I can just uninstall telepathy and solve it that way
<valorie> because it seems borken
<lordievader> I suppose you can.
<valorie> damn, it removes a whole lot.....
<valorie> how in the heck does all of kde depend on telepathy!
<valorie> yeah now I'm in dependency hell
<valorie> crap, now it won't boot into unity anymore
<valorie> giving up for the night
<soee> ;D
<yossarianuk> hi -  is the PPA for 15.04 going to be updated for plasma 5.3.2 / frameworks 5.12?
<soee> yossarianuk: Plasma 5.3.2 will land in backoprts when packages are ready. I'm not sure about Frameworks 5.12 but anyway they first need to get into Wily.
<soee> Riddell: ^ might now more about frameworks
<Riddell> yossarianuk: if someone does the work, sgclark is the only one working on backports currently
<yossarianuk> Riddell: soee: cheers, are you both running Wily now (or is it to early)?
<Riddell> I'm on wily, it's all good for me
<Riddell> although people have reported problems with the upgrade
<yossarianuk> cheers - may change home desktop... I was running 15.04 a few months before release with no issues (even managed to give a couple of bug reports)
<yossarianuk> the snappy stuff - is this not affecting kubuntu ?
<lordievader> Upgrade is not without bumps, but furthermore Wily is nice.
<yossarianuk> cool - ill install from .iso rather than upgrade...
<lordievader> The iso's didn't boot here, hence I was forced to go the upgrade path.
<genii> So far I've been unable to do-release-upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 on my laptop, but likely PPAs are my specific issue
<Riddell> yossarianuk: I've not looked into snappy but I've no plans to start converting parts of KDE software into snappy packages
<yossarianuk> cheers Riddell: wasn't 100% sure if Ubuntu core packages were being snappyfied...
<Riddell> only a few for now as I understand it, gedit etc
<sitter> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350061 I am reasonable certain that should be on reviewboard
<ubottu> KDE bug 350061 in Installation "Fails to build on ubuntu armhf (OpenGL != OpenGLES)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sitter> Riddell: have you looked into telepathy-accounts-signon yet?
<Riddell> sitter: the overlapping files you mean?
<sitter> no
<sitter> new thing mck182 released a couple of days ago
<soee> telepathy-accounts-signon ? the one that stoped valorie from using kubuntu-desktop ?
<mck182> unlikely :P
<soee> ;)
<mck182> it will be a required runtime dep for kde-telepathy 15.08
<sitter> hm
<sitter> mck182: ktp-common-internals is wrong
<sitter> it shouldn't mark the signon plugin REQUIRED
<sitter> but RUNTIME
<mck182> it is...both
<sitter> there is no reason for it being installed at build time?
<mck182> hmm I guess
<mck182> ok
<mck182> somehow I thought that cmake will be smarter with required-runtime *shrug*
<sitter> mck182: yeah, I never quite got my head around the runtime thing entirely
<sitter> you'd think RUNTIME would imply REQUIRED unless overridden
<sitter> alas, that's not how it works
<sitter> i.e. a distro would override RUNTIME->REQUIRED during a build, whereas for a user RUNTIME->REQUIRED would be true and should be enforced
<mck182> sitter: I've removed the REQUIRED
<sitter> cheers
<mck182> pushed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer: revu plz https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+sourcepub/5216873/+listing-archive-extra
 * sitter hasn't made a proper !kde package in years
<sitter> mck182: most dificult question... which of our 300 binary packages should actually drag the plugin in xD
<sitter> libktpcommoninternals9 itself perhaps?
<mck182> sitter: yeah, go for that one
<Riddell> sitter: missing Vcs fields?
<Riddell> sitter: patches/ can be removed
<sitter> there is no vcs
<Riddell> sitter: straight dh instead of pkg-kde ?
<sitter> it's not kde software
<Riddell> upstream includes GPL when nothing seems to be GPL licenced
<sitter> mck182: ^
<sitter> Mirv: what do I have to build depend on to make qtchooser actually not commit suicide? so far I have qtbase5-dev and qt5-qmake
<mck182> sitter: what's that?
<sitter> mck182: the COPYING can be deleted, tehre is nothing using the gpl
<mck182> sitter: but where? ktp-common-internals?
<sitter> mck182: telepathy-accounts-signon
<mck182> ah
<Riddell> sitter: W: telepathy-accounts-signon source: dependency-is-not-multi-archified telepathy-accounts-signon-dbg depends on telepathy-accounts-signon (multi-arch: no)
<Riddell> W: telepathy-accounts-signon source: dep5-copyright-license-name-not-unique (paragraph at line 30)
<Riddell> W: telepathy-accounts-signon source: missing-license-paragraph-in-dep5-copyright lgpl-2.1+ (paragraph at line 26)
<Riddell> is it suppoesd to put files into /usr/lib/mission-control-plugins.0/ ?
<mck182> yes
<mck182> it is a mission control plugin :P
<mck182> it takes the path from pkg-config
<mck182> $ pkg-config mission-control-plugins --variable=plugindir
<sitter> hm
<sitter> why did I my lintian not complain
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11887501/
<sitter> other people's software 99% of the time just makes me go :@
<Mirv> sitter: export QT_SELECT := qt5 in debian/rules
<sitter> ufff
<sitter> Mirv: that seems so incredibly naughty -.-
<Mirv> sitter: qtchooser has caused a lot of discussion on whether it should have been ever invented or not ;)
<sitter> yeah
<Mirv> sitter: there's qt5-default package that sets the default to be qt5, but its usage is discouraged
<sitter> every time I have to deal with it I find it grossly underwhelming
<mck182> Riddell sitter: https://gitlab.com/accounts-sso/telepathy-accounts-signon/commit/f01a6d9eccad24a3cb4a5300fb0ae0fd426cc815
<mck182> will be in next release I guess
<Mirv> sitter: the alternative of renaming everything to be suffixed with -qt4/-qt5 was selected by eg Fedora, but then again upstream recommends against that all the documentation in the world uses the non-suffixed names
<sitter> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+sourcepub/5216903/+listing-archive-extra
<sitter> should fix everything
<sitter> can't know for sure since my lintian doesn't want to talk to me :P
 * Riddell gets an ice cream before checking
 * sitter goes for a quick swim meanwhile
<Riddell> sitter: you have a pool?!
<Riddell> shadeslayer was at a hot tub party last week, he didn't think to invite us
<Riddell> sitter: dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<Riddell> sitter: W: telepathy-accounts-signon source: dependency-is-not-multi-archified telepathy-accounts-signon-dbg depends on telepathy-accounts-signon (multi-arch: no)
<Riddell> which seems a little strange to me if it's multi-arch: no
<soee> oh :) http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-updates-ubuntu-licensing-terms-after-two-year-discussions-with-fsf-487054.shtml
<sitter> Riddell: indoor, outdoor, quarry pond and a river all reachable in 5 minutes
<sitter> and I am not even living in the big city \o/
<sitter> Riddell: multiarch yeah I dunno, lintian being drunk again
<sitter> uh
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Riddell: in this instance it makes sense
<sitter> since the dbg would have the same basepath which is not multiarch in *theory* it is not multiarch:same (practically ti is though since AFAIK the debug symbols have a unique id anywayu so there is no conflict to be had
<sitter> that's not what lintian is actually complain about though :P
<sitter> Riddell: I'll just remove the multiarchness, that should resolve it
<sitter> any other complaints?
<Riddell> sitter: I don't have a glass of ice cold cava infront of me
<sitter> Mirv: thanks, qt_select made it work :/
<sitter> Riddell: btw breeze and oxygen stil not building in CI
<sitter> seems like a packaging problem
<sitter> might be unstable only though
<Riddell> hmm ok
<sitter> packaging too complicated to comprehend >.<
<sitter>   Uploading telepathy-accounts-signon_1.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<sitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<sitter> should arrive in new queue shortly
<Mirv> sitter: you're welcome
<Riddell> mck182: I can delete kte-collaborative from the archive now?
<mck182> Riddell: uhh....no idea
<mck182> but I guess it wasn't ported
<mck182> lemme ping the maintainer
<Riddell> experimental kate plugin I think it was
<Riddell> sitter: telepathy-accounts-signon accepted!
<sitter> \o/
<Riddell> lots of frameworks for the fixing for any keen packagers :) http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.12.0_wily.html
<Riddell> sitter: on the wayland hard deps thread on release-team, I guess kci means we can confirm it's all good for us?
<sitter> Riddell: yes
<sitter> martin did ask for people complaining not people green lighting though :P
<Riddell> now that's just asking for a miserable life
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF 5.12 Wily build status: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.12.0_wily.html | Welcome ximion!
<ahoneybun> lordievader: very happy so far about wily
<lordievader> ahoneybun: That is good to hear :)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: Plasma 5.3.2 fixed thaat problem with the widget crashing plasma
<lordievader> How is nVidia prime treating you?
<ahoneybun> rocking the nvidia driver
<ahoneybun> have not moved to the intel
<ahoneybun> and gaming seems to work, I was playing Dying Light with no problems so far
<lordievader> Heh
<yofel> sitter: yes, it should. I had other stuff to do back then so I just filed a bug
<yofel> santa_: where are your kde-config-systemd fixes again?
<santa_> yofel: right now only in my ppa https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-kf5-experiments
<santa_> didn't have time to submit them properly
<yofel> thanks, I'll look at them in a bit
<santa_> yofel: there was a launchpad bug so you might want to close it in the changelog
<yofel> right, will do
<santa_> yofel: oh and other small detail, if you want to make it buildable in debian, make sure you build depend on systemd
<santa_> I had to add it for siduction
<yofel> ok
<santa_> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=647788
<ubottu> Debian bug 647788 in systemd "systemd: Please provide systemd.pc in a separate package" [Wishlist,Open]
<santa_> ↑ that's why it's needed to build depend on systemd for debian
<yofel> santa_: uploaded, thanks
<santa_> yofel: excellent, thank you
<yofel> santa_: actually, I only realized that too late, but why did you remove the hardening flags? Are they included in pkd-kde-tools?
<yofel> doesn't look like it
<santa_> hmm, it tought it would, let me check, then
<santa_> yofel: the -Wl,--as-needed are included so no need to tell that explicitly in the rules
<santa_> checking the others...
<santa_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211821795/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kde-config-systemd_1.2.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> right, those are included, but I don't see anything hardening related there
<santa_> ok, just checked, it seems to me they are included too
<santa_> -fstack-protector-strong -Wformat -Werror=format-security -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2
<yofel> ah, something pulls in hardening-includes, ok then
<santa_> yofel: ↑ seen in the amd64 buildlog linked above
<yofel> right, thanks for checking
<santa_> Riddell: good evening, I made some progress on my gcc 5 investigation, but I need you to do me a small favor: could you please click the rebuild button for this? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+build/7648522
<santa_> I need to know how it behaves
<yofel> santa_: retried
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> how you doin'?
<ahoneybun> fine, wondering what you want me to do about the Download page...
<ahoneybun> I have no idea how that is handled
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what do you think of having another page that contains promotional content for download?
<ovidiu-florin> and have a link to it in the footer and in the download page
<ovidiu-florin> and you can add those there
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the dvd artwork, svgs of the logos and such
<ahoneybun> sounds good
<ovidiu-florin> do you need help in creating this page?
<ahoneybun> I have no idea how to
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: login to the site
<ahoneybun> which one?
<ovidiu-florin> https://www-new.kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> not safe I see
<ovidiu-florin> self signed cetificate by canonical sysadmins
<ahoneybun> ohhh you got openid into it too
<ahoneybun> niceeee
<ovidiu-florin> it'll go away on launch
<ahoneybun> oh :(
<ovidiu-florin> we'll have an CA signed certificate then
<ovidiu-florin> have you logged in?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ovidiu-florin> go to the Pages page
<ovidiu-florin> you have there an Add New button
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> what I mean is about setting the page up layout wise
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: change the Template
<ovidiu-florin> there's a dropdown for it
<ovidiu-florin> use the preview before you save
<ahoneybun> ok
<ovidiu-florin> let me know when this page is created so I may create the links to it
<ahoneybun> there is 2 Download pages in Parent
<ovidiu-florin> I've made the wrong one a draft
<ovidiu-florin> just now
<ahoneybun> we need a place to host the fiels
<ahoneybun> *files
<ahoneybun> should I leave the page blank?
<ahoneybun> hey soee
<soee> hiho
<ovidiu-florin> hohi
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: how's it goin'?
<ahoneybun> what is going?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: what is going?
<ovidiu-florin> with the promotional content page
<ahoneybun> oh that
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: where are we hosting it at?
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<ahoneybun> there is this page as well: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Artwork
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: then why did you create the new page on the site?
<ahoneybun> I just found that
<ahoneybun> and it is just a draft page on the site atm
<ovidiu-florin> Rick_Timmis: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: we should decide on one of them
<ovidiu-florin> site or wiki
<ovidiu-florin> for this
<ahoneybun> just use the wiki I guess, what do you think?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you'd be using it the most
<ovidiu-florin> it's the same for me
<ahoneybun> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Artwork
<ovidiu-florin> fine, then delete the page on the site
<ahoneybun> done
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: just the front is there
<ahoneybun> I know
<ovidiu-florin> why not both?
<ahoneybun> I had to remake the whole thing in Inkscape
<ahoneybun> and have not started on the back
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: !
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can you please also add the Romanian version to that page?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: give me a link to your version
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: it's on OwnCloud
<ahoneybun> I know...
<ahoneybun> new install remember?
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> do you remember your credentials?
<ahoneybun> the thing with inkscape is that it does not have layer groups
<ovidiu-florin> oh, crap
<ahoneybun> so we will have to make different files for each
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: please ask in the Inkscape comunity if there is an alternative
<ovidiu-florin> to layer groups
<ovidiu-florin> because if we have separate files, and the original design changes... 
<ovidiu-florin> it messes everything up
<ovidiu-florin> there has to be some ind of option to have a localisation enabled graphics project
<clivejo> I hate patches!!
<clivejo> why wont they work!
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: try patching the patch :P
<clivejo> its saying a file doesnt exist, but it clearly exists!
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: check the path to the file
<ovidiu-florin> compare every character, not just letters
<clivejo> I have
<clivejo> driving me insane
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: https://paste.kde.org/p2rcd0a2i
<ovidiu-florin> can you paste the patch and a tree output?
<clivejo> Im in ~/project/calligra/new2/calligra-2.9.6/debian
<ovidiu-florin> I might fall asleep, sorry if I fail to respond
<clivejo> running quilt pop -a
<clivejo> I might go remove my eyes with spoons!
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: if they are the same, then you're looking in the wrong place
<ovidiu-florin> I say this from experience
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pdump0zer
<clivejo> thats the patch Im trying to install
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Im guessing here really but does Patch need its P ref amending
<clivejo> apply
<sick_rimmit> The paste bin looks like its looking in the wrong place
<clivejo> I updated the patch file to the new version
<sick_rimmit> I still get confused by Patch -p but man  could be your friend
<ovidiu-florin> do you have this path calligra-2.9.6.orig ?
<sick_rimmit> I got to go again folks, it's mad crazy at Timmis Towers 
<sick_rimmit> see you soon
 * sick_rimmit Out
<clivejo> no
<ovidiu-florin> what about in ../../ ?
<ovidiu-florin> ~/project/calligra/new2
<clivejo> there is a tar file
<clivejo> calligra-2.9.6.tar.xz
<ovidiu-florin> then where is the orig dir?
<clivejo> thats the tarball I downloaded
<clivejo> the cp it to calligra_2.9.6.orig.tar.xz
<clivejo> extracted inthe calligra-2.9.6
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I just have to found out about changing the text color to a custom color
<ovidiu-florin> zzzz
<ahoneybun> XD
<ovidiu-florin> almost done https://trello.com/c/hWETu7ry/55-update-new-site-with-new-articles
 * ahoneybun hands ovidiu-florin some coffee
<soee> uh oh systemd updates almost every day :)
<ovidiu-florin> no coffe
<ovidiu-florin> I have to wake up at 6:30
 * genii hands ovidiu-florin some valarian root tea instead
<ovidiu-florin> I need the day to be longer
 * ovidiu-florin out, night
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: we could say with xcf internally and just have the svg for Canonical when it comes time print
<santa_> Riddell: my experiment of a kubuntu ppa simulation suceeded http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kdenext_buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_kf5.html
<santa_> I will try to find some time to send you patches
<santa_> fyi the status page was generated with a fork of the stuff you have to generate yours, the code is maintained here: https://gitlab.com/siduction-tools/kdenext-build-status
<Riddell> clivejo: seen the kamoso release?
<clivejo> Riddell: no
<clivejo> Im stuck with calligra
<clivejo> stupid f'in patches
<clivejo> going crazy here
<soee> uh why KF 5.12 is so red :(
<clivejo> Riddell: Im getting this error while trying to apply the patches - https://paste.kde.org/p2rcd0a2i
<Riddell>  soee: gcc 5 transition
<Riddell> clivejo: so look at the patch file, look at the files it patches and see why it's not applying and if you think you can fix it up
<Riddell> if you can then  quilt push -f
<clivejo> I have
<Riddell> emacs CMakeLists.txt and fix it
<Riddell> quilt refresh
<clivejo> but where is calligra-2.9.6.orig/CMakeLists.txt ?
<soee> Riddell: does it have influance laso on ther packages except KF ?
<Riddell> soee: bad command or file name
<soee> oh ?
<Riddell> soee: I don't understand what you just asked
<Riddell> clivejo: it's just the top CMakeLists.txt file
<clivejo> Riddell: finally figured it out
<Riddell> yay!
<clivejo> needed QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches in my ~/.quiltrc file
<Riddell> clivejo: oh well done, sorry I forgot that
<clivejo> compiling/building now
<clivejo> 12%
<Riddell> time for a cafe con hielo
<clivejo> a what?
<santa_> coffee with ice
<clivejo> does kate keep backups of files it was editting?
<clivejo> I was keeping a text file with instructions on how to package and its gone :/
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-17
<valorie> latest report on my little new notebook: it healed itself somehow
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: that sounds like a good idea
<sitter> Riddell, ScottK: telepathy-accounts-signon now in binary new
<valorie> oooo
<valorie> might be able to totally fixed the new lil cutie laptop
<valorie> fix, I mean
<haridas> Hi, Kubuntu failing to login, sddm failing and login not happeining
<haridas> im on KDE 5.3 
<haridas> WHy the Xserver is failing while login... what could be the reasons ?
<doko> Riddell, just a heads-up the silo16 ppa currently is broken. will have it fixed in about an hour
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> I was using a text file to keep notes in for packaging, but the file has disappeared from the file system.  Anyone knoe what happened and if I can recover it?  I was using Kate to view/edit it
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sick_rimmit> Hey 
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Kate will alsway keep a copy
<sick_rimmit> it will be either prefixed or suffiex with a ~
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: where?
<clivejo> Ive checked for hidden files in the same directory
<sick_rimmit> In the location you were working with kate
<clivejo> it has gone!
<sick_rimmit> also find is your freind
<sick_rimmit> you couldtry
<clivejo> tried that too
<sick_rimmit> find ~/ -cmin +60 -print
<sick_rimmit> will find everything with updated contents in last 60 minutes
<clivejo> it happened a day of so ago
<sick_rimmit> then you be able to see its location
<clivejo> The file was in ~/Documents
<sick_rimmit> find ~/ -ctime -2 -print
<sick_rimmit> = less than 2 days ago
<sick_rimmit> find ~/Documents/ -ctime -2 -print
<sick_rimmit> man find
<sick_rimmit> find is jolly good shell foo
<clivejo> its not there
<clivejo> I know, but the file is gone!
<clivejo> even the history in Kate is gone :/
<clivejo> even tried to recover the Documents folder with extundelete, but nothing was recovered :/
<doko> Riddell, gcc-5 in silo16 is again fixed, armhf still building, however you only use amd64/i386 for your ppa
<Riddell> lovely
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> pong ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> hmm....
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit Rick_Timmis PING
<sick_rimmit> Hello
<ovidiu-florin> We need to talk
<sick_rimmit> Ah I need to make Konversation give me a ping
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Sounds great
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun wanna start?
<ahoneybun> where are you thinking?
<ovidiu-florin> here, about the post
<ahoneybun> plus your in a meeting in RL
<sick_rimmit> The post to Kubuntu Community ?
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit:yea
<sick_rimmit> OK, cool
<sick_rimmit> go ahead
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: while I do really enjoy the idea, we have not talked about actually doing it
<ahoneybun> so posting on your own is a bit rash
<sick_rimmit> How so ?
<sick_rimmit> Did you read kubuntu-devel mailing list
<ahoneybun> I've seen a few but our team is a bit small to try it
<sick_rimmit> I have only asked for useful links to stuff, that we may or may not be interested
<sick_rimmit> in
<ahoneybun> but we should have come into agreement to send it, not sending it randomly
<sick_rimmit> At this stage, we just want an aggregation of material in a place that;s easy to review
<sick_rimmit> Ah OK, look I can see that you are bothered by this action, and that is something I do NOT want
<sick_rimmit> If I have done that, then I am sorry
<ahoneybun> I know you did not mean anything by it
<sick_rimmit> Are you in the picture with that the over all idea is ?
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: we got the feeling that you are looking for voluntees to twrite the Kubuntu documentation, which is mostly what ahoneybun is doing
<ovidiu-florin> an aggregation of community articles is something else
<ovidiu-florin> but that's why we have Kubuntu Wire for
<ahoneybun> I'm not against help, but I'm for cooperation
<sick_rimmit> My objective was simply to give the G+ Community a task of crowd sourcing a bunch already exisitng materials
<sick_rimmit> We don;t really have the time for that, 
<sick_rimmit> and ahoneybun certainly does not
<sick_rimmit> I am excited at the work done by ahoneybun already
<ahoneybun> video wise they would have to be original a bit as Plasma 5 is still new
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: I was not alone 
<sick_rimmit> I think if this appeal turned into results, it would produce video material and some great feature articles
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: I feel that we should use trello more
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: I accept that point, I agree.. 
<sick_rimmit> hindsight, I should of posted this idea into Trello so we could consider it together
<sick_rimmit> I will ensure that happens next time
<ahoneybun> tbh the concept of videos and such are on trello and have been since 14.10..
<ahoneybun> just could have used a ping here and there sick_rimmit :)
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Yes, indeed and I had in mind to actaully make some
<ahoneybun> to talk about it in depth
<sick_rimmit> since that time however, KDE put a more formal video production project together
<ahoneybun> I was not aware of that
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://trello.com/c/7wkDmSFw/18-add-custom-kubuntu-theme-to-new-kubuntu-doc
<sick_rimmit> So this  action that I posted was to get the crowd to find those videos
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: the call should have been for Kubuntu Promotional maybe, what do you think ovidiu-florin?
<sick_rimmit> Whether or not you choose to use them in Kubuntu docs is an arbitrary option
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: No that is not what I had in mind
<sick_rimmit> I was hoping that in the responses we would find good quality application specific tutorials 
<sick_rimmit> These links you could then aggregate into you docs, perhaps a links or some other such thing
<sick_rimmit> TBH, the greater value of the post is n the reaching out to an engage community, and provide a reason and purpose to get involved
<santa_> hi
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: ok
<ahoneybun> I have to go
<ahoneybun> bbl
<sick_rimmit> I do not want you to feel undermined, and I am sorry is you do feel that way, because it truly is not my intention
<santa_> Riddell: so now that I'm ready to send you patches for gcc 5 build failures, you mentioned you didn't like the mail attachments very much
<sick_rimmit> I am an action kind of person, and my action is in support of your work, not inspite of it
<Riddell> sick_rimmit: they're a bit faffy, probably my fault for using mutt on a remote server, I'd prefer them just to be put on a web server somewhere
<sick_rimmit> Have a good day, and I will ensure to brief you via Trello in future
<Riddell> santa_: rather ^^
<santa_> Riddell: ok, so what about something like this: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kubuntu_patches/frameworks-5.12.0/ ?
<santa_> if that format is ok I can make something to generate that automatically
<ahoneybun> I know sick_rimmit and thank you
<Riddell> santa_: lovely
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: be ready for OTA-5 on mondey
<santa_> Riddell: ok, I will do it, another thing: if you look at the sample patch, the approach is the following: mark as optional the disappearing symbols after building with gcc 5
<santa_> source: https://wiki.debian.org/GCC5
<santa_> see "Roadmap for libstdc++"
<santa_> Start fixing build failures without changing the default compiler. This should be possible for everything except for symbols files. For symbols files, make two builds one with the GCC 5 found in testing/unstable, and one with the GCC 5 found in experimental (>= 5.1.1-20). Alternatively do both builds with the compiler found in experimental, one with -D_GLIBCXX_USE_CXX11_ABI=0, and one with D_GLIBCXX_USE_CXX11_ABI=1, and prepare the 
<santa_> symbols file (maybe by adding a second file, or marking the symbols as optional).
<Riddell> hmm ok
<santa_> so it seems to me the best approach to follow with kde frameworks for kubuntu is marking everything as optional, no matter what
<Riddell> yep, I guess so
<santa_> doko: ↑ could you please confirm that we are doing it right?
<santa_> sample patch: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kubuntu_patches/frameworks-5.12.0/threadweaver/0001-Mark-missing-symbols-for-GCC-5-as-optional.patch
<santa_> (asking because we will have to do this kind of change to a lot of libraries, so would be nice to be sure that we are following the correct approach)
<doko> santa_, Riddell: sounds okish, I mean, you can drop these symbols later again. consider a pcakage renaming when you find cxx11 symbols in a library (e.g. I didn't find any for kde5libs
<doko> santa_, but always use the silo16 as dependency, and the GCC 5 as the default GCC
<santa_> doko: yeah, I have to fix that in my own "ppa"; but I had a small problem: last time I checked aptitude using silo 16 segfaults; and I'm using the aptitude build dep resolver
<santa_> s/segfaults/doesn't load because of a symbol lookup error/
<santa_> let me recheck the status
<doko> santa_, right I messed up gcc-5. now fixed in 5.2.1-11ubuntu1
<doko> ohh, and maybe we don't have aptitude yet rebuilt
<doko> no
<santa_> last time I tried it failed to build: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/logs/aptitude_0.6.11-1ubuntu4~santa1_amd64.build
<doko> please use apt for now
<santa_> doko: ok, thank you very much for the hints
<santa_> Riddell: good evening, it seems my stuff to help you with gcc 5 is working very well; do you want to apply some patches I have or do you prefer to wait until monday? (I will have everything needed for frameworks the monday)
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kdenext_buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_kf5.html
<santa_> ↑ status
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kubuntu_patches/frameworks-5.12/
<santa_> ↑ patches
<hjd> Anyone might know something about dolphin-plugins-bazaar and bug 1264659. It seems to overlap quite a lot with another package.
<ubottu> bug 1264659 in dolphin-plugins-bazaar (Ubuntu) "package dolphin-plugins-bazaar (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/fileviewbazaarplugin.desktop', which is also in package kdesdk-dolphin-plugins 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264659
<hjd> ?
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> calligra is missing files :(
<clivejo> Riddell: dh_install: cp --reflink=auto -a debian/tmp/usr/lib/liblibkispsd.so.14 debian/krita//usr/lib/ returned exit code 1
<clivejo> what have I done wrong this time :(
<ahoneybun> that was scray
<ahoneybun> I just had a X curser on reboot
<ahoneybun> had to killall Xorg
<genii> Ouch
<ahoneybun> killall Xorg restarted everything
<yofel_> clivejo: you most likely nothing, it's common that upstream changes files, or that libraries change version. What happens now is that debian/krita.install has a file listed that doesn't exist anymore
<clivejo> yofel: there are a lot!
<yofel> clivejo: so now remove that file from krita.install, and try dh_install again
<clivejo> Ive tried that and removed like 10 files so far
<clivejo> still missing files
<clivejo> I think the build went wrong or something
<yofel> hm, could be. check the cmake output if any optional dependencies are missing. Or check the cmake install output, maybe files just moved to a different location
<yofel> but it might also be that the files did indeed vanish
<clivejo> shouldnt it be documented?
<yofel> no, the only thing you could check is the calligra git log, whether something major was done in krita
<yofel> that's what I like to do at least when I want to find out why stuff is gone
<ScottK> For build-deps you could diff the CMakeLists.txt for the old and new releases.
<clivejo> is there no nepomuk-core-dev package in wily?
<Riddell> clivejo: no nepomuk was removed a while ago
<Riddell> some apps still ask for it's but it's optional and we opted out (as upstream requests)
<clivejo> I just pulled the debian package for calligra
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/calligra.git/
<clivejo> so just remove it from control file?
<yofel> it should've been long gone from ours
<yofel> also, we have ubuntu-specific changes in the calligra package, so you can't just base the new one on the debian one. You'll have to first merge in our changes if you do that
<yofel> (well, those changes that still make sense)
<clivejo> I give up!
 * clivejo throws stuff across the room
 * valorie catches it and rolls it back
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2015-07-19
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: ping
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: please give me some sugegstions on how to change the CSS on the title https://www-new.kubuntu.org/news/kde-applications-15041-available-kubuntu-1504/
<mparillo> The title looks great on rekonq, but the links look great on FF
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: https://trello.com/c/6AseDzst/60-site-internal-links-in-content-point-to-kubwp-kubuntu-co-uk-not-www-new-kubuntu-org-shouldn-t-those-be-relative
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: https://trello.com/c/6AseDzst/60-site-internal-links-in-content-point-to-kubwp-kubuntu-co-uk-not-www-new-kubuntu-org-shouldn-t-those-be-relative
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> ovidiu-florin: i think the only thing you can do is to change font to ~ 40px
<soee> title could  be rendered in 2 lines with modified line height but then it doesnt look too good
<soee> ovidiu-florin: also in news posts i would avoid using this Plasma 5 logo each time: https://www-new.kubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/plasma-5-banner-770x289.png
<soee> intead use some nice screenshot from the desktop
<soee> different for each news
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ari-tczew> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ari-tczew
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-18
<clivejo> valorie: what video driver do you use?
<valorie> the free one I think
<clivejo> can you try another snapshot
<clivejo> but this time do an upgrade before adding the ppa
<valorie> dist-upgrade, or full-upgrade?
<valorie> did full
<valorie> it's still workin'
<clivejo> so its fully updated and rebooted?
<valorie> 79%......
<clivejo> oh
<valorie> it seems to have slowed way down, dunno why
<valorie> flashplugin isn't that big!
<mamarley> clivejo: Sure, in maybe 45min?  Sorry, I was busy for a bit.
<clivejo> mamarley: no problem, Ill probably be in bed, but sure ping me with the results if you can
<mamarley> Sure!
<valorie> ok, updated and rebooted
<mamarley> Thanks for working so hard on this!  We really appreciate it!
<valorie> and is "dist-upgrade" required, or is "full-upgrade" acceptable
<valorie> ?
<valorie> oh, it says full-upgrade; nothing to upgrade!
<valorie> oh pfff, wrong ppa
<clivejo> well I dont like the wallpaper!
<valorie> ah, I always change to my astronomy pics instead anyway
<valorie> one per hour
<valorie> ok, full-upgrade working away
<valorie> now for my elusive Arthur Crozier
<clivejo> https://s31.postimg.org/evfvy6jqj/Screenshot_20160718_014006.png
<clivejo> and I dont like the inactive windows
<valorie> inactive?
<clivejo> yeah, its like a weird shadow effect
<clivejo> might be a broken package
<clivejo> doesnt look right
<clivejo> anyways, time for bed
<valorie> looks successful this time, clivejo
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19844371/
<valorie> reboots flawlessly and everthing
<valorie> sleep well and thank you for all your work, clivejo
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Valorie do you see the shadows?
<valorie> no
<valorie> just installed kpat and everything works and looks perfect
<valorie> and I won kpat in 106 moves
<valorie> 5.7.1 seems awesomesauce
<valorie> somebody should update the /topic
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Not yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Still bit of work needed
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its removing a few essential packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> They need rebuilt with Qt 5.6.1
<valorie> ah, I see
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And I need help and advice on what to do with those
<mamarley> clivejo: Looking good to me too.  I have spotted a few bugs, but I am pretty sure those are code bugs and not packaging bugs.  Good job!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> What bugs?
 * valorie thinks clifford must be typing in his sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its too hot and sticky here tonight
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Can't sleep
<valorie> I guess I'll go clear up my piles of weeds before the skeeters come out
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> The what?
<valorie> ok, weeds cleared
<mamarley> clivejo: Mosquitoes.  Annoying little bloodsuckers with an itchy bite.  We've got tons of them here in 'Murica.
<mamarley> The bugs are an empty position at the right of the system tray when it is configured to show all icons and no shadow/translucency on Plasma panels when the system first starts.
<mamarley> The latter can be worked around by restarting plasmashell.
<mamarley> Also, the window border theme changes to Plastik on upgrade.
<valorie> that's a weird bug
<valorie> is there some theme package missing or so?
<mamarley> Nope, once I switch it back to Breeze it works fine.
<santa_> morning
<jimarvan> good morning! :)
<acheronuk> ok. what did I miss?
<acheronuk> An old friend from uni visited, and that was the weekend. 
<mamarley> Another little nit I found is that there is no icon for the KF5 version of KRDC, but that is applications and not plasma.
<soee> icon is rather in Framewoks
<soee> if it is part of Breeze
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Oh that might be my issue with window border
<clivejo> yes, thats what the issue was
<clivejo> switched window decorations back to plasma and they look nice again
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://s31.postimg.org/evfvy6jqj/Screenshot_20160718_014006.png
<clivejo> is Qt 5.6.1 ready for Xenial?
<clivejo> is 16.04.01 out yet?
<blaze> clivejo: do you mean ubuntu lts?
<clivejo> yes
<blaze> clivejo: you can check if isos are available
<clivejo> I have a Windows 10 laptop I want to make useable again
<clivejo> blaze: are you a KDE Dev?
<blaze> no, just some indie dev
<clivejo> I would check if I could remember where they put them!
<clivejo> my goldfish brain can one deal with one thing at a time
<blaze> clivejo: look here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<blaze> no updates so far
<yofel> 16.04.1 is thursday
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> you could try the daily build from friday http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/xenial/daily-live/
<clivejo> yofel: how do I rebuild these packages with Qt5.6.1?
<yofel> which ones?
<clivejo> just upload a PPA version to staging-plasma?
<clivejo> apport-kde apturl-kde fcitx-frontend-qt5 kde-style-qtcurve-qt5 kubuntu-driver-manager kubuntu-notification-helper libnss3-nssdb libtaskmanager5 plasma-discover python3-pyqt5
<clivejo>   software-properties-kde
<clivejo> all packages the system wants to remove to install 5.7.1
<yofel> most of that sounds python3-pyqt5 related, so start with that
<yofel> but yeah, it's just running dch -R, adding a ppa suffix and uploading to the PPA
<yofel> and hoping that it builds
<clivejo> did you say Qt 5.6.1 was copied over for Xenial as well?
<clivejo> do you still have frameworks 5.24 locally?
<yofel> yes, no
<yofel> well, xenial *CI*
<clivejo> are they working?
<clivejo> acheronuk: ^
<yofel> CI seems to have less failures than before, so I would say ~yes. Not sure if they're good for public consumption though
<clivejo> I was going to backport FW5.24
<clivejo> maybe this evening
<yofel> feel free to. I think a rebuild against our official qt 5.6.1 packages will be enough once those are in yakkety. What we have now is good enough for staging
<clivejo> any idea when the "official" ones wil be released?
<yofel> "before yakkety FF" was the last I read.
<clivejo> they will hardly be backported?
<yofel> which is exactly one month from now
<yofel> that I don't know. But IIRC nobody had plans for that
<clivejo> be a good way of getting eyes on 5.7.*
<clivejo> not many people on yakkety yet :(
<clivejo> do you think it is worth trying to backport FW5.24/Plasma5.7.1 to Xenial?
<clivejo> or just opening a can of worms
<yofel> yes, after all we said we would backport 5.8 as well
<clivejo> we did?
<yofel> well, I did at least
<clivejo> who, when, where?
<yofel> so feel free to start the FW backporing (remember to copy qt first)
<santa_> clivejo: before you start backporting I plan to send 3/4 merge requests for frameworks very soon
<yofel> I'll look at the transition tracker for 5.6.1 once frameworks and plasma are in backports-landing. For yakkety, you're on your own
<clivejo> santa_: oh?
<yofel> frameworks or automation?
<santa_> well, both
<santa_> I already have the stuff for automation
<yofel> ah packaging. (I read upstream)
<yofel> monday
<clivejo> santa_:  is there any way to select a cascade build dependancy bump?
<clivejo> so for plasma, bump both FW and Plasma build deps?
<clivejo> and maybe even Qt deps?
<santa_> clivejo: I have a patch for that
<santa_> I can make something for qt also
<clivejo> can it be made that we select it via parameter passed to script?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> clivejo: here https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+git/kubuntu-automation/+ref/work
<santa_> what do you want to do would be
<santa_> inside your plasma directory:
<santa_> dev-package-names-list -d yakkety -r plasma -m frameworks
<santa_> you can also do more than one "merge"
<clivejo> could we specify the version
<santa_> why?
<clivejo> just have the package names in the dev lists
<santa_> the reason why the versions are in the json is because different packages mya have different versions, soo better to find out them dinamically
<santa_> s/mya/may/
<clivejo> I guess in my mind just makes the script more flexable to do non-workflow jobs too
<santa_> for exaple packages with epoch vs packages without epoch
<santa_> or some had a completely different version, for instance extra-cmake-modules (at least in the past)
<clivejo> with the lack of people power, we seem to deviate from workflow a bit
<santa_> I will have some time these days to help
<yofel> kdelibs still diverges (which is actually not respected in versions.json)
<santa_> yeah
<yofel> ah right, it's in packaging-exceptions
<santa_> so I would say lets go with that patches if there isn't any other further objections
<santa_> yeah something to get rid of are the dupe info about "exceptions"
<clivejo> would you mind calling it something othe than merge?
<santa_> of course not
<clivejo> maybe bump
<santa_> what about "-c"/"--cascade" ?
<clivejo> sometimes we might not want a cascade bump
<clivejo> for example a version of plasma will have a minium FW it needs
<santa_> sure, so you skip the option and that's it
<clivejo> and Plasma 5.7.1 needs Qt5.6.1
<clivejo> Id like a way to reflect that while staging
<santa_> I will extend the tooling a bit for qt
<santa_> so how do you want to name the option?
<santa_> cascade? something else?
<santa_> "-e"/"--extra"?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> OpenSSL::SSL::SSLError
<yofel> oh come on
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<clivejo> my notes icons in Kontact have disappeared :(
<santa_> clivejo: yo, merge requests for fw done
<santa_> they were 3 libraries failing to build because of missing leaked "private" symbols
<yofel> santa_: private from qt 5.6?
<yofel> santa_: and against what exactly where you building?
<santa_> yofel: symbols not actually in the fw libraries, but if that's the question I have built against whatever is in yakkety
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/logs/bluez-qt_5.24.0-0ubuntu1+santa3_amd64.build
<santa_> ↑ example
<yofel> yeah, that sounds like Qt
<yofel> still, with 5.6 you *have* that symbol, so instead of removing it the symbols need to be marked as (optional=qtinternal) or something like that
<yofel> (vanilla yakkety has 5.5)
<santa_> I see
<santa_> yofel: where's qt 5.6?
<yofel> I wonder if we have an official tag for internal qt symbols..
<santa_> what ppa
<yofel> kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks and kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<santa_> ?!
<santa_> no separate ppa for qt5.6?
<yofel> last I checked (a while ago), there were no official 5.6.1 builds, just some 5.6.0 testbuilds
<yofel> Mirv_ was on vacation for quite a while
<clivejo> we are using Riks builds - https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/qt5test
<clivejo> basically to get working on Plasma5.7.1
<clivejo> he based in on Debian
<santa_> are that builds going to get into yakkety?
<clivejo> not those ones
<clivejo> but rebuilds based on this packaging
<clivejo> when the official Qt lands in yakkety
<clivejo> for Xenial probably will publish these builds, when we get that far
<yofel> hm no, nothing new in landing-024
<clivejo> current status of Plasma 5.7.1 - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.7.1_yakkety.html
<clivejo> Im actually running it on my system at the moment
<clivejo> Qt 5.6.1 (Rik's build), FW 5.24 and Plasma 5.7.1
<yofel> santa_: another thing with the symbols. Please check if the symbols are actually qt internal or if they are from some #ifdef qt >= 5.6 code. I haven't looked at all of them yet
<clivejo> yofel: should I have marked them some way?
<yofel> clivejo: no, at least you wouldn't have known that it might've been necessary. For our purpose the symbol files are good as they are
<clivejo> or should batchpatch do that?
<santa_> are you going to upload something before qt 5.6 gets into yakkety?
<yofel> nah, batchpatch did what it could
<yofel> santa_: I don't intend to
<clivejo> santa_: I dont have upload rights so not I
<clivejo> but I do want to get it into landing PPA's and get users eyes on it
<santa_> ok, lets put that merge requests on hold
<santa_> what about my automation stuff? can we merge the work branch so I would start working on the qt build dependency bump?
<clivejo> I intend to move Qt5.6.1 to staging-frameworks and start a backport for FW5.24 later on
<clivejo> the Qt bump will probably have to wait to the next version I think
<yofel> santa_: looking
<clivejo> FW5.25 and Plasma5.7.2
<yofel> santa_: warnings.simplefilter('ignore', FutureWarning) #Ignore the warnings from python-debian
<yofel> ?!?
<santa_> yofel: comment out the line and see
<santa_> yofel: yes it could filter out a bit more than what it should but not a big deal imho
<yofel> santa_: http://sprunge.us/jQBG
<santa_> yofel: that script is part of the ng tooling, it's meant to be called inside a pkgname/git/ directory
<yofel> I ran it inside of a clone of plasma-workspace
<yofel> hence the full path
<yofel> pwd would've been /tmp/pkg/plasma-workspace
<santa_> should be /tmp/pkg/plasma-workspace/git/
<blaze> hmm, isn't qt5.7 planned for 16.10?
<yofel> santa_: I did not clone using the tooling
<yofel> it *can* read debian/changelog, otherwise it would've failed earlier
<yofel> it doesn't find plasma-workspace in any of the ftp maps and thus never sets a version
<santa_> nope
<santa_> it doesn't find out well the package name
<santa_> right now it tries to find out looking for the directory name
<santa_> but that will be improved in the future
<yofel> oh, I see -.-
<yofel> yeah, upstream_name gets set to pkg
<santa_> once we make sure we are dep 12 compatible
<santa_> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep12/
<santa_> we can find out the upstream name from there
<santa_> but I prefer to work on that later
<yofel> santa_: merged
<santa_> yofel: awesome, thanks!
<Mirv> yofel: Qt 5.6.1 now started, new issues on s390x/armhf though in addition to existing old ones. there is now one upstream s390x test case submitted though at least so hopefully we will get somewhere.
<yofel> Mirv: great! thanks for the update
<Mirv> build failures need to be fixed for yakkety at minimum, others may be potentially postponed since yakkety is not at the moment a base of stable phone updates for example
<santa_> yofel: btw, it seems kdelibs is the one and only package whose git repository doesn't match the upstream name
<santa_> ... which is bad because it forces to add "exceptions" in the automation which is a very bad thing
<yofel> yeah, it is
<yofel> I don't really want to fix it either though, as the original idea was to just "remove it when it dies"
<yofel> but that thing feels somewhat immortal
<santa_> is it possible to symlink kdelibs.git to kde4libs.git?
<yofel> no
<santa_> in alioth it would have been possible, not sure about lp
<santa_> ouch
<yofel> TBH, I wouldn't implement it in the new tooling
<yofel> just do it by hand
<santa_> the exceptions thing? no way
<jimarvan> see ya later guys
 * clivejo wonders if acheronuk is ok
<clivejo> yofel: Im going to make a start on backporting FW
<clivejo> Copied Qt 5.6.1 to staging-frameworks
<clivejo> if they ever publish
<valorie> weeee, so cool to see progress
<valorie> do we have to do anything special for the xenial LTS upgrade coming soon?
<clivejo> I need air conditioning
<mamarley> clivejo++
<mamarley> Air conditioning is the most wonderful invention.
<clivejo> tooo hot today
<clivejo> thats not something you here very often in Ireland
<clivejo> hear
<mamarley> It is about 32.5degC where I live today, and this weekend it is forecast to be 37degC!
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> where are you?
<valorie> it never was a thing until recently here
<mamarley> Cary, North Carolina, USA
<valorie> not much use this year though!
<valorie> 20 and raining now
<valorie> this summer is like my childhood summers, and what everyone thinks of Seattle already
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> it reached a high of 25C here today
<mamarley> Around here nearly every house and every car has air conditioning.  Even the crappiest "housing project" apartments in the crappiest sections of towns have air conditioning.
<valorie> I'm fine with the rain and not having to water the plants
<clivejo> our highest this year
<mamarley> clivejo: That temperature is just two degrees above the set temperature on my air conditioner!
<mamarley> Well, 2degF anyway.
<mamarley> As much as I like Celsius, I don't really have as good of a feel for it as I do for Fahrenheit.
 * mamarley wonders why the US can't switch to Metric already.
<valorie> we're dumb
<clivejo> confuse too many people
<mamarley> valorie: Yep, I have to agree with you on that one…
<valorie> dumb, fat and should-be-happy-but-instead-grumpy
 * clivejo sings
 * mamarley is smart (or so he is told, anyway, but he isn't sure he believes it), skinny, and is actually rather happy right now, for reasons beyond logic…
<valorie> I'm happy too, in spite of finding out on the Internet that my aunt passed a few years ago
<clivejo> well thats one way to mow a meadow! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np-57ijJs3A
<valorie> that is the wrong sort of mower!
<valorie> my grandpa had one that looked like giant hair clippers
<valorie> he cut his own oat hay for the cows' winter fodder
<clivejo> leavin on a jet plane, dunno went Ill be back again
 * clivejo pokes LP
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-19
<yofel> !testers | 16.04.1 candidates are out: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/363/builds
<yofel> hm, bot is in vacation mode
<valorie> hmmm, so are the images
<valorie> zsync, rsync and wget all fail
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20013301/
<yofel> hm, zsync works for me
<acheronuk> cdimage.ubuntu.com: No route to host
<acheronuk> http gives a 404 here
<valorie> it's late; I'll try again in the morning
<acheronuk> zsync as well
<jimarvan> good morning peeps :)
<jimarvan> anything fascinating happening?
<acheronuk> jimarvan: not sure. I've not been on here much for a few days
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> clivejo: yo I have a nice progress here towards the qt build depend bumping
<santa_> I might have something reasonably decent today
<jimarvan> :)
<clivejo> santa_: nice one
<clivejo> acheronuk: nice to see you back :)
 * clivejo dances 
<clivejo> Im rich!! 
<clivejo> $3.5M USD IS DONATED TO YOU BY MR. RAYMOND .H. SCOTT
<kfunk> I envy you, didn't get as much
<kfunk> YOU HAVE WON ï¿¡950,000.00 POUNDS FROM MICROSOFT ONLINE PROMOTION
<davmor2> kfunk: is that how much they pay you to use windows 10?
<kfunk> davmor2: oh, I'd switch instantly if I got that money in return :)
<davmor2> kfunk: yeah they forget to tell you you have to pay it back in monthly subscriptions
<clivejo> LOL I won free M$ software few years ago
<clivejo> unfortunately there was no cash equivalent
<clivejo> which I told them was the correct value of the software
<jimarvan> what?
<jimarvan> whaaaaaaaaaaat?
<jimarvan> xD
<clivejo> hi jimbo!
 * acheronuk is slowly melting
<acheronuk> huh. another nvidia update just killed plasma
<acheronuk> reboot fixed it, but that is annoying.
<clivejo> nvidia is getting a lot of killer updates in yakkety
<acheronuk> this was the graphics drive ppa in xenial
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> have you a xenial test box?
<acheronuk> plasma used to seem to survive until a reboot before, but now seems not to like driver updates
<acheronuk> clivejo: this main machine is still on xenial
<clivejo> any VM?
<acheronuk> I'm being a bit of a coward not putting YY on it yet
<clivejo> Im backporting FW5.24
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.24.0_xenial.html
<acheronuk> much orange!
<clivejo> lot of lintian whining going on
<acheronuk> did I see plasma 5.7.1 somewhere as well?
<clivejo> in staging-plasma for yakkety
<acheronuk> ahhh... :)
<clivejo> if FW ever builds I plan to backport it
<clivejo> but Im only in for lunch and have a few hours of power washing to do!
<acheronuk> still catching up here. an old uni friend paid me a visit at the weekend, and it was a bit hectic!
<clivejo> much drinking to be done
<acheronuk> think I'm still recovering. can't cope nowadays!
<clivejo> I know how you feel
<clivejo> in uni I could drink and still function fine the next day
<clivejo> now Im suffering for a week after!
<acheronuk> the heat is not helping either
<clivejo> sweat it out of ya!
<clivejo> Im enjoying the washing
<acheronuk> it's going to do that, for sure
<clivejo> nice fine cool spray
<acheronuk> now there's an idea!
<clivejo> its refreshing!
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> It is so damn hot today
<jimarvan> love it
<clivejo> you are used to a hot climate!
<acheronuk> I normally do
<acheronuk> Greece? or did I get that wrong?
<jimarvan> UK :)
<jimarvan> Newquay
<jimarvan> I will go back to Greece after summer
<clivejo> back to work, chat later
<acheronuk> hmm. not sure I've set this BNC up correctly
<santa_> god damned ccache XD
<santa_> it can make ftbfs some packages
<clivejo> can someone do a quick test install of frameworks 5.24?
<mamarley> clivejo: On Yakkety?
<clivejo> xenial
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.24.0_xenial.html
<mamarley> Sorry, no Xenial VMs or boxen at the moment. :(
<mamarley> I could create one when I get home from work though if you still need testing.
<clivejo> just need something quick
<mamarley> Sorry.
<mparillo> clivejo: I have a Xenial VM, if you still need a tester.
<clivejo> is it disposable?
<mparillo> Yup.
<mparillo> Booting it now.
<clivejo> can you do test install of staging-frameworks please
<clivejo> just see if what it wants to remove is sane
<marco-parillo> clivejo: OK, I am in XX
<clivejo> this will break it
<clivejo> but I just want to know if it installs ok
<clivejo> also what it wants to remove
<marco-parillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks ?
<clivejo> yup
<yofel> use a chroot?
<clivejo> yofel: I cant really afford the bandwidth :(
<yofel> use a container.................
<clivejo> ah true
<Guest65680> we have it for a reason
<Guest65680> opps
<clivejo> marco-parillo is already doing it for me :P
<clivejo> Im getting ready to upload plasma
<clivejo> chance are its fine, but just wanted to double check
<santa_> upload where?
<clivejo> staging
<santa_> do you want to test the qt build depend bumping in the upload?
<clivejo> not at this point
<santa_> ok
<clivejo> this is a backport
<santa_> ah, its a backport
<santa_> but I don't understand
<santa_> doesn't need qt 5.6?
<clivejo> but for 5.7.2, yes Ill want to test the script
<clivejo> its does
<clivejo> 5.6.1
<santa_> but it's already in backports
<clivejo> acheronuk built us a test build
<santa_> ah, ok
<clivejo> for XX and YY
<marco-parillo> That was successful. Next step is apt update, then the upgradable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20047717/
<clivejo> thats the build FW and Plasma are based on
<santa_> right now I'm doing a test rebuild of fw and plasma with the bumping stuff I have
<marco-parillo> clivejo: And this is what a full-upgrade will remove / add / update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20048366/
<acheronuk> that list is expected really
<clivejo> similar to YY at this stage
<clivejo> thanks marco-parillo
<marco-parillo> My pleasure
<clivejo> can you let them install
<marco-parillo> Sure thing
<clivejo> oooo
<marco-parillo> Now, if it truly destroys my kittens, I am not so good at recovering. I will just use the opportunity to test the 16.04.1 image.
<clivejo> santa_: your script might get tested sooner rather than later!
<clivejo> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.7.2.php
<clivejo> as long as you know your kittens are going to be fried!
<acheronuk> that sddm removal seemed a bit nasty at first, but fallout from needing a new workspace version I think
<marco-parillo> I would pref we revet to LightDM with its built-in guest session.
<clivejo> marco-parillo: but maybe keep it running after it installs
<yofel> you *can* use lightdm if you want. It's just completely untested
<yofel> (the kde frontend that is)
<clivejo> depending on how quick or slow LP is plasma is about to be uploaded and will need testing
<acheronuk> lightdm works better with xephyr as well
<acheronuk> or actually *works*
<clivejo> who does this voice over ?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9MtFqkRFwQ
<yofel> except that we're deprecating X11 :P
<clivejo> poor x11
<clivejo> like an old work horse shot in the head :(
<yofel> I'm not sure if this mutation of a thing still has the right to be called a horse..
 * acheronuk recalls using CDE on Sun X server workstations
<clivejo> upload in progress
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.7.1_xenial.html
<clivejo> have to go for a bit
<marco-parillo> clivejo: This is my kosole scroll-back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20050362/
<marco-parillo> I did not get the little tray notification saying a re-boot is required.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> A reboot will probably kill your kittens
<mparillo> Probably. I will need to soon.
<acheronuk> santa_: from the ML, yofel kindly got my ssh key added to depot.kde.org the other day
<acheronuk> clivejo: later in the week I would like to try to get a better handle on some of the automation scripts if you will be about?
<mparillo> clivejo: After applying updates, I was unable to shut down via the Application Launcher. Instead, I had to sudo poweroff. After a reboot, I saw glowing Kubuntu logo, but now have a tty login prompt.
<clivejo> acheronuk: sure, give me a shout
<clivejo> santa_ has been working on them to include a bumping function
<clivejo> plasma 5.7.2 is out, you could try staging that :)
<mparillo> clivejo: So after staring at the tty login prompt, I figured I would startx. Black screen. You were right. Kitten roadkill.
<clivejo> plasma 5.7.1 is building as we speak
<santa_> yo
<clivejo> if you can snapshot the machine and then install it
<santa_> we are all building many things XD
<clivejo> might be tomorrow at this rate
<santa_> regarding the automation I think it's about time to start switching to the new tooling
<santa_> maybe we could do the following
<santa_> clivejo uploads to staging with the new tooling
<santa_> acheronuk uploads a "test" to tritemio (my private experimental pseudo-ppas)
<clivejo> when you say new tooling, what do you mean?
<santa_> the new scriptery
<santa_> let me find that pdf
<santa_> https://gitlab.com/jmsantamaria-papers/kubuntu-automation-design/blob/master/kubuntu_automation_design.pdf
<santa_> it may need a few updates that pdf, but explains the general idea
<santa_> indeed, I have to update that pdf a bit
<clivejo> I modified git clone all a bit
<clivejo> basically to work with the old tooling
<santa_> yes, I know, I also added some improvements on top of that
<clivejo> LP is sooooo slow!
<santa_> slow doing what?
<clivejo> publishing
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<clivejo> ah, that seems to have done it
 * clivejo presses retry button
<clivejo> !info libqjson-dev
<ubottu> libqjson-dev (source: qjson): Qt-based library that maps JSON data to QVariant objects - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-3 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 79 kB
<clivejo> !info libqjson-dev xenial
<ubottu> libqjson-dev (source: qjson): Qt-based library that maps JSON data to QVariant objects - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 79 kB
<valorie> hmmm, cdimage still doesn't have the right image for testing 
<valorie> yofel called !testers | 16.04.1 candidates are out: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/363/builds
<valorie> but wget, straight http, zsync and rsync don't work for me still
<valorie> The requested URL /kubuntu/daily-live/20160718/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server.
<valorie> at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<acheronuk> valorie: all links still broken here as well
<valorie> I"m wondering where to report this
<valorie> #ubuntu-devel maybe?
<acheronuk> if I go up a directory, it takes me to the YY daily builds, which is surely just wrong
<acheronuk> XX daily builds are still being done http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/xenial/daily-live/current/
<clivejo> acheronuk: you busy?
<acheronuk> but surely an ISO release candidate should be neither of those really?
<clivejo> why wont this build?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/273993556/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.breeze_4%3A5.7.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> clivejo: sort of. from tomorrow pm I will be able to spend more time on this week here doing stuff
<clivejo> I cant see the problem for looking at it
<acheronuk> clivejo: I looked at that earlier, and don't immediately see why build deps for that failed!
<acheronuk> a manual logging in in pbuilder and going through the deps may give a clue?
<valorie> answer: valorie: s,daily,xenial/daily, and you're good to go.
<valorie> so /kubuntu/daily-live/20160718/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso should be instead /kubuntu/xenial/daily-live/20160718/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<valorie> zsync is workin'
<clivejo> too tired to figure it out tonight
<acheronuk> clive: ditto really
<valorie> also: [14:10] <infinity> valorie: FWIW, a fresh respin is in progress as we speak.
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20091936/
<acheronuk> not sure where that is picking up the dep on libwayland-client0 (>= 1.9.91)
<acheronuk> clivejo: Ignore my last comment. Just me being dumb and tired and adding the wrong ppa version into pbuilder
<acheronuk> I'll have another look tomorrow
<clivejo> yeah, look tomorrow with fresh eyes
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-20
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<flexiondotorg> Martin for Ubuntu MATE here. Just wondering how the Kubuntu 16.04.1 image testing is going?
<acheronuk> I haven't had a chance myself. Yesterday the isotracker links to the images were even broken
<acheronuk> ah. fixed this morning. that helps!
<jimarvan> Good morning peeps
<santa_> jimarvan: good morning
<yofel> moin
<jimarvan> hey yofel
<jimarvan> all alright?
<yofel> jimarvan: somwhat
<yofel> I could use less heat :P
<jimarvan> hehe
<yofel> santa_: you want to reply to ben's email about packager access to depot, 
<yofel> "Just as a final reminder, i've yet to see responses from:
<yofel> - Siduction </snip others>
<yofel> The accounts for the above will be closed based on the lack ofresponse in 2 days time."
<santa_> yofel: I did, did you got the mail CC'ed to kubuntu-devel?
<yofel> santa_: no, what mail? (maybe it's in the moderation queue?)
<santa_> yofel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-July/010545.html
<santa_> maybe your filters sent it to other folder
<yofel> ah, possibly
<yofel> santa_: key added
<yofel> user is ftpubuntu
<santa_> yofel: ack, where did you get my key? I have several
<yofel> santa_: launchpad
<santa_> yofel: nice, thank you, just reconfigured ssh, tested and works
<santa_> clivejo, yofel: btw I finished adding qt support to the bd bumping system, I tested it doing a test rebuild of frameworks and plasma
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/tritemio_buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_kf5.html
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/tritemio_buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_plasma.html
<santa_> everything built fine i.e. no hanging builds because of an incorrect versioned build depend
<santa_> testing also with applications as we speak
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Can someone look at plasma 5.7.1 staging please?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Figure out why breeze won't build on Xx
<yofel> Clifford: acheronuk figured that out (see #kde-neon), needs a fix for qtchooser
<acheronuk> yofel: clivejo Which 30s ago I uploaded
<acheronuk> hopefully that will fix it, or at least get it a stage closer anyway
<santa_> what's the problem with qtchooser?
<acheronuk> santa_: needed http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/qt/qtchooser.git/commit/?h=Neon/release&id=b8d8e0eba28299b260f8ba887b017a447a5aecd0
<acheronuk> if the backport was going to work for xenial
<santa_> acheronuk: ah, ok, nothing to worry for my current tests
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Ah its a Qt issue
<acheronuk> yes, and breeze just built :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Acheronuk use the retry script to poke the rest on
<acheronuk> I have no idea how or where that is. lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Kubuntu automation
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Should be an example in readme
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Sorry I'm not at computer at the moment
<acheronuk> while true; do ./kubuntu-retry-builds -r plasma --ppa=kubuntu-ppa --ppaname=staging-plasma --force; sleep 1200; done
<acheronuk> that?
<soee> o/
 * soee is going to buy https://www.amazon.co.uk/LG-29UC97C-Ultrawide-2560x1080-Speakers/dp/B010PVTFJK
<acheronuk> nice
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yes. But drop the while loop
<acheronuk> so just ./kubuntu-retry-builds -r plasma --ppa=kubuntu-ppa --ppaname=staging-plasma --force
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yup
<acheronuk> gotcha
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> 20 mins isn't enough time at the moment
<acheronuk> 20 mins?
<acheronuk> oh, right
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> That while loop runs the script every 20 mins
<acheronuk> yes, sorry. just realised that obviousness after I typed
<acheronuk> Could not find package filepackage-name-lists/plasma-wily for package
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> -d xenial
<acheronuk> clivejo: -s option to specify xenial?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Or update the script to default to xenial :)
<acheronuk> I think that is running. I will update it later, as that seems an obvious thing to set now
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Can you keep poking it after plasma-intregration
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Publishes
<acheronuk> yes, just have done
<clivejo> acheronuk: what was wrong with Qt chooser?
<clivejo> ah I see
<clivejo> can you copy the fixed package to KCI too please?
<acheronuk> done.
<clivejo> acheronuk: get anywhere with asking for a KDE bouncer?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'm on it now
<clivejo> ah nice
<acheronuk> ugly hostname cloak, but not really fussed on that
<clivejo> cant you get a community cloak?
<acheronuk> probably. I may ask...
<clivejo> acheronuk: fancy staging plasma 5.7.2?
<acheronuk> can do. :)
<clivejo> and testing santa_ 's new scripts to bump qt and plasma deps at the same time
<acheronuk> going to have to talk me through that again
<clivejo> probably need santa_ on hand as Im not sure of the new script options myself
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: yeah
<santa_> I'm here
<clivejo> :)
<santa_> so ... lets try the new scriptery?
<clivejo> so we want to stage plasma 5.7.2 using the scripts can you guide us?
 * clivejo opens a new notepad
<santa_> of course I might need to fix/adjust some things on the fly
<davmor2> hey guys is anyone testing for 16.04.1?
<santa_> I will do at the same time a test against tritemio
<acheronuk> ok
<clivejo> is there a certain directory structure?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> before anything lets clone this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+git/kubuntu-automation/+ref/work
<clivejo> can you guide us through from beginning
<santa_> it has the recently added support for qt
<santa_> yes, just clone that branch and add it to the PATH
<santa_> so we have something like
<santa_> $ which git-clone-all
<santa_> /home/santa/kubuntu-automation/git-clone-all
<santa_> this way we won't have to type the full paths of the commands
<santa_> let me know when you are done
<clivejo> Ive just removed the regular KA and clones yours instead
<clivejo> so Im done
<acheronuk> ditto. I hope
<santa_> ok, before anything, lets download the tarballs
<santa_> lets change the version in conf/versions.json of plasma
<clivejo> done
<clivejo> this also where we can set build deps bumps for Qt, FW etc?
<acheronuk> done also I hope
<santa_> not yet, lets go step by step
<santa_> now lets do the download of tarballs
<santa_> $ download-tarballs -r plasma
<acheronuk> in a clean workdir?
<clivejo> where does it put them?
<santa_> the location where the tarballs are downloaded is configured in conf/tarball-locations.json
<acheronuk> ah
<acheronuk> ~/kde-ftp/... 
<clivejo> why is plasma plasma-next 
<clivejo> yet frameworks is just frameworks
<santa_> we can change that, indeed
<santa_> historically I called it plasma-next because it wasn't clear the name of plasma 5
<santa_> this scriptery comes from my early siduction times
<acheronuk> downloaded anyway
<santa_> ok, now lets create a fresh directory for plasma git repos
<clivejo> ok, finished too
<santa_> something like $ mkdir plasma-test
<santa_> $ cd plasma test
<acheronuk> anywhere?
<clivejo> I put it in my home :/
<santa_> acheronuk: wherever you want
<santa_> also the name of the directory is irrelevant
<acheronuk> I just did the same as clivejo 
<santa_> ok
<santa_> now $ git-clone-all -r plasma inside the directory
<acheronuk> klone wars
<clivejo> do you check anywhere for new or removed packages?
<santa_> the list of packages is obtained from ftp
<santa_> so any new will be there
<santa_> but there is no way to find out about missing packages yet
<clivejo> what happens if there is a new package, but no git?
<santa_> it will fail and will say it in the summary
<acheronuk> "All packages were cloned succesfully"
<santa_> that's the summary
<clivejo> cool
<santa_> however whenever you can feel free to test with applications
<santa_> in applications kdelibs will fail, so you can see the behaviour
<clivejo> due the to naming?
<clivejo> kdelibs4support?
<santa_> yeah
<santa_> we agreed on doing that one manually for now
<santa_> once the packages are cloned: $ do-all git checkout kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<santa_> so we will get to the branches we want to work on
<acheronuk> done
<clivejo> santa_: this is one part that messed me about a bit
<clivejo> how to you escape " in that do-all script
<santa_> ?
<yofel> for what?
<clivejo> ie if I wanted to do do-all git merge -m "Backporting to Xenial"
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> do we need to merge something for this release?
<clivejo> no, just curious
<santa_> if no let's continue, but I will add that to my notes
<clivejo> its a problem I hit before
<santa_> ok
<santa_> note taken
<clivejo> sorry, just remembered
<santa_> nah, it's good, this way I can re-check the stuff
<santa_> ok, so ...
<santa_> do we have the clones in the correct branch?
<clivejo> I do
<santa_> acheronuk ?
<acheronuk> seems so
<clivejo> klones :P
<santa_> ok, now it's time to prepare the build depends bumping
<santa_> right now we already have a json for qt in dev-package-name-lists/qt-yakkety.json
<clivejo> is the dev-deps a manual or automatic process?
<santa_> semi automatic
<santa_> we update the json files inside dev-package-name-lists/ with the script dev-package-names-list
<clivejo> can i ask the reason why it needs to be distro locked?
<santa_> what you mean distro locked?
<clivejo> ie why do we need qt-xenial and qt-yakkety
<santa_> we maight need different build depends for yakkety and xenial, for instance (I think)
<acheronuk> "libenginio1-dev": "1.6.1~"?
<clivejo> yofel: is there a case that would be true?
<santa_> supose I'm working on a new frameworks and plasma releases for ubuntu unstable
<santa_> and at the same time you work on a plasma point release for the last stable
<santa_> and that my new plasma needs the new frameworks
<acheronuk> is that meant to be 1.6.1?
<santa_> I think so
<santa_> let me check where that comes from qt
<mparillo> Is it time for ISO testers for 16.04.1? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/363/builds
<santa_> 1.6.1
<santa_> wtf
<santa_> acheronuk: thanks for spotting it, I will have a look later
<santa_> for now we can alter that file manually
<clivejo> !info libenginio1-dev
<ubottu> Package libenginio1-dev does not exist in yakkety
<santa_> and put 5.6.1~
<santa_> oh, even better
<acheronuk> I don't recall it, but it didn't seem right
<yofel> clivejo: yes, although the difference is really meant to be "stable" and "dev", where stable is for SRU's
<yofel> because in the past we had overlapping release timelines for kde sc
<yofel> and we will have that again for plasma LTS
<clivejo> so it should be qt-stable and qt-dev?
<yofel> yes, but then you need *another* mapping to say what release stable and dev belong to
<yofel> so just using the series names was easier
<santa_> exactly
<clivejo> I see
<santa_> note taken about the enginio bizarre thing, for now is harmless, so let's continue?
<clivejo> ok
<acheronuk> yep
<santa_> just as a note, no need to do this
<santa_> inside a qt directory you can do git-clone-all -r qt
<santa_> and then
<santa_> $ dev-package-names-list -d yakkety -r qt
<santa_> to get the map
<santa_> but we already have the map, so lets skip that one
<santa_> at this point, clivejo, what build depends we want to bump in this plasma release
<santa_> qt, frameworks and plasma itself?
<clivejo> Id like to bump Qt, Frameworks should be already done and then Plasma from 5.7.1 to 5.7.2
<clivejo> although lets bump Framewworks too
<santa_> should be a no-op but ok
<clivejo> I added in some framework buld deps without a version, so this should fix those
<clivejo> in theory
<clivejo> kwayland recent moved from plasma to frameworks
<clivejo> can this script fix those?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> you can create a frameworks directory
<santa_> then git-clone-all
<santa_> then do-all git checkout kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<santa_> then dev-package-names-list -d yakkety -r plasma
<santa_> clivejo: ↑ that should overwrite the map
<santa_> take your time if you want to test that
<clivejo> not -r frameworks?
<santa_> ugh, sorry
<santa_> -r frameworks
<clivejo> seems to be ok - https://git.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/dev-package-name-lists/frameworks-yakkety.json?h=work
<clivejo> kwayland-dev is listed as 5.24.0
<santa_> ok, so now in plasma we want to bump the plasma itself + fw + qt
<santa_> so we can do the map this way
<santa_> inside the directory with the plasma clones:
<acheronuk> yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<santa_> $ dev-package-name-list -d yakkety -r plasma -m frameworks qt
<clivejo> doesnt run for me
<clivejo> write /home/clivejo/kubuntu-automation/dev-package-name-lists/plasma-yakkety.json
<santa_> inspect the contents of that file
<santa_> doesn't have now the map of plasma itself, frameworks and qt?
<clivejo> oh yes
<clivejo> its all the build deps together?
<santa_> yes, the -m option is meant to merge more stuff in the json file
<clivejo> I see
<santa_> you can understand the contents of dev-package-name-lists/plasma-yakkety.json as "build dependencies to be bumped for plasma"
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<acheronuk> drat. big lag
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: do we continue? (y/n)
<clivejo> y
<santa_> acheronuk: are you ok?
<acheronuk> I was getting HUUUUUUGE lag.
<acheronuk> and my router than crapped out
<clivejo> back with us?
<santa_> np
<acheronuk> typical when I'm trying to follow this
<santa_> muphy's law
<acheronuk> seems ok again for now....
<acheronuk> but give me 1 min
<santa_> k
<santa_> tell us when you are back
<acheronuk> ok :)
<acheronuk> plasma-yakkety.json written
<santa_> ok, lets see now a few scripts meant to be executed inside a git clone for a single package
<santa_> lets cd to plasma-destop/git (inside the dir with all the plasma clones)
<santa_> $ bump-build-dep-versions -d yakkety -r plasma
<santa_> and $ git diff to see what it does
<santa_> as you can see it doesn't alter the changelog but the control file
<clivejo> it auto displays a diff
<santa_> ah, maybe
<santa_> ok now $ git checkout debian/control to revert the changes
<santa_> that script is useful to test the bumping build dependency function
<clivejo> yes that appears to be bumping Qt and Plasma packages
<santa_> and not frameworks because it was already bumped
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> ame result here
<acheronuk> *same
<santa_> also the script is idempotent, mening you can execute it several times and the result is the same
<santa_> * meaning
<santa_> ok, now lets try this
<santa_> $ new-release -d yakkety
<santa_> you should get something like this
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/pnasmvdkz
<acheronuk> in what dir? if any?
<santa_> plasma-desktop/git
<santa_> like the other one is meant to be executed into the git clone
<santa_> this way you can do it for all packages with $ do-all new-release -d yakkety
<santa_> same for the previous script
<clivejo> I get one line output
<clivejo> /home/clivejo/kubuntu-automation/lib/../.cache/kubuntu-automation/
<acheronuk> oh. nice :)
<santa_> clivejo: are you in the right directory?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> I dont like that git diff
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20184626/
<mparillo> For 16.04.1 (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/363/builds), on the live ISO, the favorites are still empty in the Application Launcher.
<clivejo> surely it shouldnt be making a completely new entry for 5.7.2?
<clivejo> as 5.7.1 is UNRELEASED
<acheronuk> if it's UNRELEASED?
<acheronuk> snap
<santa_> we can change that indeed
<santa_> let me continue with other script more and I will fix new-release
<clivejo> also, we have been including the version recently too
<clivejo> ie   * New upstream release (5.7.2)
<santa_> allrigh, I know
<clivejo> just helps changelog readability 
<santa_> ok, the other script: $ add-ppa-suffix -d yakkety
<santa_> and this should alter the first line of changelog like this:
<santa_> plasma-desktop (4:5.7.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1) yakkety; urgency=low
<clivejo> but we shouldnt push that to git?
<santa_> yeah thats why new-release and add-ppa-suffix are different scripts
<santa_> so you could commit/push to git in between
<santa_> clivejo: does the behaviour od add-ppa-suffix look right to you?
<clivejo> not sure in this context
<santa_> to make an upload to staging, is the version correct?
<clivejo> currently we use git-buildpackage-ppa which does this for us
<clivejo> santa_: have you used the old tooling?
<santa_> clivejo: nope as I never did uploads to anything official
<clivejo> well that script when run in the git directory creates a PPA build
<clivejo> creates a folder called build-area
<clivejo> finds the Source tarball version on depot or downloads 
<clivejo> and creates the source ready for upload to LP
<acheronuk> I'm going to have to go for about 2hrs in a min
<acheronuk> more lag...
<santa_> np we will resume later
<santa_> in the meantime I will discuss with clivejo what we have so far and fix things
<acheronuk> I'll check the logs and be back on later
<santa_> clivejo: I'm looking git-buildpackage-ppa
<clivejo> it just grabs SC and using the current git creates an upload for us to dput to LP
<clivejo> git-buildpackage-ppa -d xenial -y 16.04 will create a backport
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/pbguydzli
<santa_> also how does it deal with unreleased versions
<santa_> i.e. uscan isn't good for doing this, is it?
<yofel> it doesn't
<santa_> my stuff does
<yofel> easiest workaround is to go to build-area, run pull-ppa-source to get the tarball, go back and try again
<yofel> does your stuff work with single packages?
<santa_> yes
<yofel> ok, then git-buildpackage-ppa should eventually use that
<santa_> maybe we should drop it, but I'm not sure
<santa_> in any case see my pastebin there, I can't get it working
<yofel> how do you build ppa packages?
<yofel> gbp:info: Moving '/home/santa/plasma/plasma-desktop/build-area/plasma-desktop-tmp' to '/home/santa/plasma/plasma-desktop/build-area/plasma-desktop-5.7.1'
<yofel> dch warning: your current directory has been renamed to:
<yofel> ../plasma-desktop-5.7.2
<santa_> inside a git repository you can do
<yofel> wait what?
<yofel> why would it change the upstream version?!?
<santa_> git-buildpackage bizarreness I guess?
<yofel> give me a sec
<santa_> I don't have the changes commited or added with git add if that matters
<yofel> depends on what those changes are
<yofel> but gbp should just throw an error with uncommitted changes without trying to build anything
<yofel> oh yeah, not committing actually causes that
<yofel> santa_: so yeah, commit first, then it'll work
<yofel> wait, why is --git-ignore-new part of the options o.O
<yofel> ah, for local tests I think
<santa_> yofel: it worked after commiting
<santa_> yofel: how do I skip the signature of packages?
<santa_> apparently you can pass options to debuild but I don't understand well how
<yofel> santa_: with git-buildpackage-ppa, you don't. Otherwise it's appending -us -uc to the options
<santa_> parser.add_argument("options", nargs="*", help="debuild options")
<santa_> yofel: ↑ I have the impresion this line doesn't work as expected
<yofel> possibly, I never tried using that
<santa_> note taken, I might want to look further later
<jimarvan> brb
<ahoneybun> jimarvan: join #kubuntu-podcast
<santa_> yofel: maybe it should skip lintian, shouldn't it?
<yofel> why?
<santa_> because there is already the status pages and such and saves time if you want to build a bunch of packages
<yofel> it's used for non-tooling ppa uploads as well - without status pages
<yofel> an option to turn that off during tooling run sounds sensible though
<santa_> ok, note taken to look further later
<santa_> yofel: I have been thinking about what we have right now and I would like to discuss a bit more about the upcoming fixes for the automation
<santa_> the idea I have right now in mind for the new tooling is:
<santa_> 1. using "new-release" (with fixes) to create the new upstream changes
<santa_> 2. using your "gbp-buildpackage-ppa" (with fixed) to build the source package
<santa_> 3. using my "uploadsource" to upload the produced source packages
<santa_> and they can be used wither with a single source package or all of a set via do-all
<santa_> yofel: does sound right so far?
<soee> :D
<maxyz> santa_: ping, Are you still working with siduction? Ben Cooksley is requiring a reply about the accounts access.
<soee> got my Plasma running fine on this: https://mediamarkt.pl/komputery-i-tablety/monitor-lg-29uc97c-b :D
<soee_> with this screen i feel like using mac 
<soee_> ahoneybun: ping
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Pong
<soee_> "Overlord Is Being Released For Linux Tomorrow"
<soee_> gonna try this one ? :D
<yofel> santa_: sounds about right in general. tarball-dwonload and new-release should eventually get a wrapper that imitates staging-upload IMO (humans forget stuff), but for that archive sanity checking is still missing I think.
<yofel> santa_: not that there is also git-buildpackage-real which is for archive uploads
<santa_> maxyz: replied
<yofel> *note
<yofel> otoh, that's just a 2 line shell script..
<santa_> yofel: ack, I'm fixing "new-release"
<jimarvan> helloz :D
<ahoneybun> I've never played overlord soee_
<ahoneybun> but I'll look at it
<santa_> yofel: fixed new-release, now it does this with the changelog https://paste.kde.org/pm101t6pk
<jimarvan> overlord????
<soee_> aye
<jimarvan> where have I heard that before???
<jimarvan> hmm let me look at it
<jimarvan> I was checking some free linux games on Steam
<yofel> santa_: any reason why you're not simply using dch?
<jimarvan> a Half-life expansion and a card game
<jimarvan> awesome really
<jimarvan> soee_: OMG OMG :D is that game ported to Linux?
<santa_> yofel: you mean dch instead of new-release?
<soee_> jimarvan: release tomorrow 
<yofel> santa_: or that, yeah
<soee_> jimarvan: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Overlord-Tomorrow-Linux
<santa_> yofel: because we need to find out the latest upstream version, so even if we use dch we would have to wrap it around a script
<jimarvan> my god this is my dream 20 years now, awesome games in Linux :)
<santa_> that would be what new-release does
<yofel> santa_: which was my original question, if there is one script that gives you the current upstream version, then new-release could be a 2 (or even 1) line shell script
<yofel> yes, but if we implement a custom dch, changing options becomes more work, and we have yet more code to maintain
<santa_> yofel: but new-release also bumps the build dependencies in control
<yofel> not having scripts do multiple things was the original idea of redoing the tooling..
<yofel> the wrapper that uses new-release should bump the dependencies, not new-release
<yofel> i.e. what eventually replaces staging-upload
<yofel> I'm fine with new-release being a shortcut wrapper itself, but I'm not a fan of having multiple layered wrapping
<yofel> if new-release is a wrapper, then the new staging-upload is not supposed to use it
<santa_> and it doesn't
<yofel> so it would use dch?
<santa_> no
<santa_> nothing
<yofel> how would it then add changelog entries?
<santa_> oh well
<santa_> you want a wrapper doing so many things
<santa_> let's dig into it
<yofel> I'm fine with doing the responsibility splitting in steps, so for now this would be ok I guess. But if new-release will eventually get split up itself, then the whole changelog modification code feels like throw-away code as it duplicates dch...
<yofel> santa_: I want a wrapper that does everything eventually, so that whoever runs it doesn't forget a step as we have many of those.
<yofel> but those steps should themselves be independent so you could do them by hand if you need to
<yofel> staging-upload does the first, your tooling does the latter
<yofel> now we just need to figure out a good way to do both ;)
<santa_> yofel: thats easy, we can just convert some scripts to libraries
<yofel> (and I'm not much of a fan of code duplication, which is why I didn't understand why you partially re-implemented dch)
<yofel> either that or the wrapper will be a shell script
<santa_> yofel: 1. you have to find out the latest version. that's done checking the ftp/cache with getFtpVersionMap
<santa_> yofel: 2. you have to alter the changelog
<clivejo> anyone able to test installation of Plasma 5.7.1 on Xenial?
<santa_> and you can do 2. either a) calling a dch process b) using python-debian
<santa_> yofel: and since I was already doing a python script, I just used python-debian
<yofel> well, keep that for now then as you already did the work
<santa_> right now I'm using both the approach a) and b) but we can change the thing to use only a)
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20209511/
<santa_> yofel: also note about dch that it's behaviour may change very much depending on the configuration, so that should be done with time and care
<santa_> for now we can go, as you said with the dubious current implementation
<yofel> hm, that's a point, true
<santa_> yofel: tell me more about your other issues with the "user interface", you also wanted a wrapper
<santa_> do you want a staging-upload clone?
<santa_> or something similar?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I note neon rebuild python-pyqt5, so that isn't removed wit their plasma
<clivejo> I just uploaded YY rebuild to staging-ppa
<clivejo> to see if that works
<acheronuk> clivejo yofel wpuld we need to follow suit?
<acheronuk> ah, ok
<clivejo> wonder does discover need a no change rebuild
<clivejo> is it a no change rebuild in Neon?
<acheronuk> plasma-discover stays at our ppa version 5.6.5 here if I enable neon on a xenial box
<acheronuk> this is what an upgrade to Neon dev edition unstable would do to this box as it stands now http://paste.ubuntu.com/20213328/
<acheronuk> so a few things Neon have done their own builds of there, besides just plasma/FW etc
<clivejo> kgamma5: git unclean or out of sync
<clivejo> khotkeys: git unclean or out of sync
<clivejo> kinfocenter: git unclean or out of sync
<clivejo> kmenuedit: git unclean or out of sync
<clivejo> sddm-kcm: git unclean or out of sync
<clivejo> how are they out of sync in like a week
<clivejo> yofel: ping
 * acheronuk is about to give up on the internet for the day at this rate
<clivejo> whats going on Rik?
<acheronuk> won't work for more than 5 mins at a time without dropping for a while
<clivejo> how long has that been going on?
<clivejo> I read somewhere that BT is having issue?
<acheronuk> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36844712
<acheronuk> I'm not on BT, but I imagine it will effect other providers
<acheronuk> or it's just damn annoying coincidence
<clivejo> problem is its probably provided via BT wholesale
<acheronuk> This is Sky, which is easyNet, but most are linked and do "peer sharing" of resources, so yes 
<clivejo> if you have to pay a "line rental" its more than likely a resold BT package!
<acheronuk> Plus loads of people on BT will probably ask to use their friends/neighbours/relatives SkyBB  
<acheronuk> BT will be under there somewhere at some level
<clivejo> BT need a good kick up the backside
<acheronuk> BT need to enable my cabinet for fibre... grrrr
<clivejo> UK needs a BTexit
<acheronuk> Looks like Mirv has started builds again into https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024/+packages for YY Qt 5.6
<clivejo> any 5.7 yet?
<acheronuk> yofel: for YY KCI and plasma staging, would it make more sense to use those packages ^^
<acheronuk> as they would more closely match what will eventually be in the YY archive?
<clivejo> shouldnt be much difference to yourse
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, just 5.6.1 as far as I can see
<yofel> yes, we should use those once they're ready
<yofel> and 5.6 is all that's planned for yakkety, no 5.7
<acheronuk> clivejo: shouldn't much diff in theory, but I would rather avoid any last minute nasty surprises with YY, as sounds like timing will be close to get it in
<yofel> we'll probably need an FFE anyway, unless qt makes it into proposed ~2 weeks before FF
<yofel> early FFE's are non-issues though
<acheronuk> yofel: that's a slight relief :)
<santa_> yofel: I have changed git-buildpackage-ppa to interact nicely with the tarballs downloaded by "download-tarballs"
<santa_> https://git.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=27a2f2512b315da3da938380f54a7c06589a353b
<santa_> if it doesn't find it, it downloads with uscan
<santa_> I could change it to download it from depot if it doesn't find it
<santa_> but seems to me good enough for now
<yofel> that's already better, thanks
<santa_> now I just need to do a "last" thing
<santa_> change gpb-ppa to move the resulting stuff from ../build-area to .../upload
<santa_> so uploadsource would upload what's in ../upload
<yofel> could you symlink it instead?
<santa_> maybe
 * santa_ checks dcmd man page
<yofel> or hardlink/copy, whatever works
<santa_> yofel: hmm what about just moving it?
<yofel> I would like to be able to expect the files to actually be in build-area where they're supposed to be
<yofel> ah, staging-upload does dcmd cp
<santa_> oh, btw
<santa_> git-buildpackage-ppa -- -us -uc
<santa_> ↑ to build unsigned
<yofel> ah right, gbp needed the --
<ScottK> yofel: You might want to consider just syncing Kf5.  It doesn't look like you all are having time to deal with and and maxyz is doing a good job of keeping it up to date in Debian.
<yofel> clivejo: your opinion ^
<clivejo> sorry, wasnt following
<yofel> clivejo: just what scott said
<clivejo> dont understand the question
<clivejo> can LP just auto sync with debian?
<yofel> clivejo: drop packaging frameworks or not. You're doing most of that, so it's up to you
<yofel> clivejo: it does that all the time for non-ubuntu-changed packages
<clivejo> or we do a merge via our tooling every release?
<yofel> the idea is to *reduce* our workload, not increase it :P
<clivejo> true
<clivejo> at the moment Im happy enough
<yofel> we would probably need to keep 2 or 3 packages merged by hand
<yofel> but we could just skip the rest
<clivejo> actually doing it by hand help me learn
<clivejo> but having Debian and KDE Neon archives to look at when I get stuck is very useful
<clivejo> problem is that if you automate things, thats great in the short term
<yofel> clivejo: wouldn't you have enough to do just with plasma and apps?
<clivejo> but long term the natural cycle of volenteers will mean we lose the skills to actually do to the packaging
<clivejo> is it something easy to setup (syncing directly with debian)
<yofel> it is something that doesn't require setup
<yofel> the ubuntu archive auto-syncs packages without "ubuntu" in the version
<yofel> all I would need to do is a one-time force-sync for every package
<yofel> the "problem" would be to figure out if we need any migration breaks/replaces for some packages
<yofel> and one or two are not syncable
<yofel> maybe
<ScottK> If it were me, I'd just sync all of Kf5 and see if anything broke.
<clivejo> can we hold off for a while?
<ScottK> It'd be a lot less effort to fix any fallout than to manually review it all.
<jimarvan> does the frameworks packaging break that much?
<jimarvan> oh i see for the non-ubuntu-changed packages
<yofel> probably not, but I'm not much of a fan of intentionally shipping potentially broken packages :/
<jimarvan> ye :/
<yofel> we had decided to do this at the beginning of yakkety, but then clive went ahead and just continued to update fw
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> I wonder how serious bug fixes are the kde frameworks
<clivejo> well if that was the plan go for it
<jimarvan> *...updates
<yofel> well, there are no bugfix updates, so you just use the latest and greatest and hope for the best
<jimarvan> ye :D
<yofel> clivejo: uh, didn't we talk about that for sever weeks?!?
<yofel> *several
<jimarvan> hmm
<clivejo> I cant remember !
<jimarvan> clivejo, yofel if you have a team of 3-4 testers
<jimarvan> so they check on a virtualbox if the frameworks work (generally checking bug fix list)
<jimarvan> would that help?
<valorie> I remember -- sgclark and yofel were working on tooling, clivejo started with fw
<clivejo> but you are RM and I know you think outside the box
<sgclark> ?
<yofel> what we haven't figured out is what to do with the CI
<valorie> sgclark was working on applications, then got two jobs!
<sgclark> busy yeah
<sgclark> stable ci is busted because of no namespaces. have not had time to sort that
<yofel> sgclark: stable is gone for the time being (because busted), same are i386 builds
<sgclark> cool
<yofel> now it ~kind of actually works
<sgclark> awesome
<yofel> sgclark: how does one add new packages
<sgclark> yofel: let me look, been awhile
<yofel> I haven't been able to figure that out
<yofel> jimarvan: well, not bad an idea. We could probably put the debian builds in a PPA and see how it works out
<clivejo> yofel: Ill go with whatever you think is best
<yofel> let me sleep over this. I'm all for syncing in the archive, but for the CI I haven't made up my mind
<clivejo> KCI could pull packaging direct from Alioth?
<yofel> hm, true that
<valorie> I'm setting up a new virt to test 16.04.1  right now
<yofel> clivejo: sounds like a plan I guess
<yofel> we wouldn't be able to fix anything though
<jimarvan> :D
<yofel> or we hack the merger to merge debian before building
<yofel> which on second thought sounds like a nightmare
<clivejo> LOL
<jimarvan> you make the build, I try to break it on tests :P
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<sgclark> yofel: pangea-tooling/ci-tooling/data/projects then you need to run the update-projects.rb
<yofel> for that it actually has to build first :P
<jimarvan> true :P
<yofel> oh, so it was update-projects
<yofel> sgclark: ok thanks, I'll try to get that working
<sgclark> np
<acheronuk> I'll work with whatever people think is best also
<jimarvan> going to have a nap, was such a tiring day today
<yofel> lets for now just not touch frameworks when doing something. We have plasma to finish and the apps beta gets out this week
<jimarvan> good night everyone, see you tomorrow
<yofel> nini
<jimarvan> ;)
<acheronuk> 'not touch' as in not even fixes in CI?
<yofel> nah, you can do that
<acheronuk> good night jimarvan :)
<clivejo> I wish KCI would stop this *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop. rubbish
<acheronuk> yofel: ok. good. 
<acheronuk> while the workflow goalposts keep moving, and least I can practice packaging with that!
<clivejo> moving goal posts help you work better :P
<valorie> darn it, my internet connection crapped out right when the crucial part of the conversation happened
<acheronuk> I'm sure they will in the long run
<valorie> and irclogs.ubuntu.com isn't up to date quite
<valorie> can someone paste to me that past 10 mins or so?
<acheronuk> valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20233603/
<valorie> from :30 - 34, actually
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20233774/
<valorie> thank you acheronuk
<valorie> ha, I said a couple more lines but they got lost
<valorie> thanks, comcast.....
<acheronuk> My BB in the UK has been dropping all day. Only just got stable the last hr or so
<valorie> so I saw
<valorie> my sympathy!
<acheronuk> It's actually normally not too bad for ADSL
<acheronuk> glad I got that KDE BNC, or I would have been in and out of this channel every 5 mins!
<clivejo> its handy!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Please review http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-podcast-14/
<valorie> ovidiuflorin: made a couple of little edits, mostly punctuation. Thanks for publishing!
<santa_> yofel: I think I'm done today with KA, now git-buildpackage-ppa is suposed to be compatible with the new tooling
<santa_> I'll retest the workflow tomorror
<santa_> * tomorrow
<valorie> \o/
 * clivejo kicks the *beep* out of LP
<santa_> clivejo: tomorrow whenever you are up to upload plasma to staging just give me a ping please
<clivejo> santa_: Ive done it
<clivejo> its in staging-plasma at the moment
<santa_> clivejo: with the old tooling I guess
<clivejo> yeah
<santa_> have you bumped the qt versions?
<clivejo> yup
<santa_> so yo used the old tooling but my "work" branch?
<clivejo> I used the merged plasma-yakkety.json file your tooling generated
<clivejo> copied it into our old tolling
<clivejo> tooling
<santa_> clivejo: ok, willing to retry the new tooling for the next release? thanks for your patience by the way
<clivejo> just want to get eyes on plasma 5.7
<valorie> yay, the desktop folder is the right size in the installer
<valorie> and install seems to be going well
<clivejo> valorie: you still got a YY install?
<valorie> gotta do it again
<valorie> it says not enough disk space
<valorie> I forgot that it wants all I can give it
<valorie> every time
<valorie> we still have a slideshow -- I thought it was removed because of problems?
<valorie> or is that just in YY
<valorie> no problems with this install, yet
<clivejo> just YY
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-21
<valorie> huh, aborted while I went to fertilize plants
<valorie> I'll resume when I get back from dinner
<ahoneybun> so I updated the icons on a few pages of the website
<ahoneybun> also changed UDS to Akademy
<valorie> thank you ahoneybun!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It was bugging me too lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So np
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its 11pm here
<valorie> weird, the install aborted with no error message
<valorie> trying again without downloading updates etc.
<ahoneybun> yea I've seen that break things
<valorie> I think I'll throw away this VM
<ahoneybun> we should update that email from riddell
<ahoneybun> on the contribute page too
<valorie> and start over afresh
<Mirv> acheronuk: indeed. and luckily many of the build problems now have a solution at least. Plasma should be working soon if the rebuilds of those goes fine, as Qt modules start to be now built.
<sgclark> clivejo: yofel 16.04.1 needs to be tested if you guys could make a call or something
<acheronuk> Mirv: good to hear. have been resolving probs and doing builds this end using Qt 5.6.1 I backported from debian an put in a ppa, but I guess the sooner we can mirror what might actually be going in the YY archive the better
<valorie> by the way, I was unable to install 16.04.1 in a vbox
<valorie> probably something in how I set up vbox
<soee> any errors ?
<valorie> it just aborted each time
<acheronuk> iso url? I'll have a go
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/363/builds -- testers wanted
<acheronuk> iso downloading
 * acheronuk wishes for fibre
<acheronuk> valorie: when did it abort?
<valorie> the first time, dunno because I was outside
<valorie> locked up the computer
<valorie> after that it wanted to resize and never finished 
<valorie> which is why I think it's vbox
<acheronuk> install under way here, so shall see 
<yofel> might very well be vbox. I had lockups thanks to that in the past
<acheronuk> vbox 5.0.x or 5.1?
<valorie> $ apt-cache policy virtualbox
<valorie> virtualbox:
<valorie>   Installed: 5.0.24-dfsg-2
<valorie> whatever was in the YY archive
<acheronuk> vbox have 5.0.26 on their site, or 5.1 which was released a week or 2 ago
<soee_> http://i.imgur.com/5rEMLMV.jpg
<acheronuk> vbox is constantly having to bugfix against new kernels/X etc, so I try to use the latest from their site. sometimes even their dev testing snapshots if I hit a specific problem
<soee_> the Continue button is not clickable 
<yofel> soee_: there is no continue button in that screenshot?
<soee_> yofel: well in the installer :)
<acheronuk> all installed and booted http://i.imgur.com/JXmbZZM.jpg
<soee_> brobably something with VB configuration that prevents from pressing that button
<yofel> acheronuk: please remember to say so in the testcase
<acheronuk> soee_: too small virtual hard disc space allocated? that can prevent you being able to click to continue IIRC?
<soee_> acheronuk: it is 8GB
<soee_> and Neon Dev installs fine
<acheronuk> I used 16GB as overkill, as Xenail refused install with 8 GB and guided install the other week
<acheronuk> Neon installs less
 * yofel tries to run some i386 testcases
<soee_> acheronuk: indeed, increasing vdi size allows me to install system
<santa_> good morning everyone
<soee_> plasmashell crashes during install but probably due to VB
<soee_> it restarts and installer finishes fine
<soee_> yofel: we dont have any app on favs list right?
<yofel> no we don't
<clivejo> anyone with a disposable YY box?  I would like a test install of Plasma 5.7.2 and what it wants to remove
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I can setup VB after 13:00
<acheronuk> clivejo: can in a bit
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20297147/
<mamarley> clivejo: I actually already installed it.  It didn't want to remove anything on my system.
 * acheronuk seriously pondering upgrading to YY
<mamarley> I did a couple months back and I don't have any regrets.
<acheronuk> main reason for holding back was I had half a mind to run Neon on this box for a while
<acheronuk> so would need to stick with a xenial base
<mamarley> It was really tempting to install Neon on my boxes too, but the reason I ended up not doing it was because I didn't want to be stuck on a LTS.
<soee_> yeah that is the only issue with Neon :D
<soee_> well for some :D
<mamarley> In addition to the latest KDE krack, I also like to have the latest Xorg and kernel crack. :P
<shadeslayer> mamarley: you can get the latest Xorg and kernel crack
<shadeslayer> you just install the backported LTS packages
<soee_> he?
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<mamarley> True, but there are a bunch of other applications that I like to stay up-to-date on as well.
<shadeslayer> you said kernel and xorg :P
<shadeslayer> I have been decieved, noooo
<soee_> shadeslayer: The 16.04.2 and newer point releases will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default for the desktop. Server installations will default to the GA kernel and provide the enablement kernel as optional.
<soee_> so only when doing fresh install ?
<shadeslayer> yeah I guess?
<acheronuk> Even if I tried Neon for a while, I would still have switched to YY on release at the latest
<acheronuk> or ZZ ;)
<acheronuk> Is this failing just because of the symbols? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274219533/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kwayland_4%3A5.24.0+p16.10+git20160721.0402-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> seems like there are still some 16.04.1 tests that need to be done, tackling them now
<santa_> acheronuk: it seems so, yes
<acheronuk> not sure whether to update them for a CI build, and if so what version to use
<acheronuk> oddly it builds fine in Neon from the same source, and I can't see they have done any updating of the symbols
<yofel> tsimonq2, acheronuk, valorie, soee: images are good enough, thanks for testing
<yofel> (and thanks to whoever I forgot)
<tsimonq2> yofel: alright, then nevermind :)
<clivejo> I guess kde-style-qtcurve-qt5 needs a NC rebuild
 * tsimonq2 does a set of Yakkety Daily tests
<soee> +1
<tsimonq2> wait, you guys participating in Alpha 2 next week?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep
<clivejo> fancy doing it ?
<acheronuk> I use qtcurve, as I dislike breeze a bit
<clivejo> Im just getting some lunch and then off to get robbed by th dentist
<soee> yofel: do we participate in alpha 2 ?
<yofel> tsimonq2, soee: probably not
<acheronuk> clivejo: I have a few things to do this afternoon also, so I would suggest whoever gets to it first and feels like it
 * clivejo wonders when the Ubuntu Health benifits kick in
<yofel> not much in the archive as we depend on qt 5.6 being in there
<tsimonq2> alright yofel 
<tsimonq2> another thing I wanted to ask, I'm learning some packaging, is there anything simple I can do?
<acheronuk> yofel: if I updates those kwayland symbols for unstable, would you use the labelled 5.24 of the build for the version, or the 5.25 that it's actually producing in the build
<acheronuk> I guess the latter?
<yofel> acheronuk: I think we did the former usually (i.e. 5.24+gitfoobar, without the ubuntu/ppa suffix)
<clivejo> in the past I have just used the KCI version
<yofel> there should be some examples in the symbol files
<soee> tsimonq2: you want to package something simple ?
<tsimonq2> yep soee 
<soee> tsimonq2: did you packages something already?
<soee> *packaged
<acheronuk> yofel: ok. I'll have a look later then
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did you manage to get the freeciv snap working?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: no :(
<clivejo> Id love to see how that works
<tsimonq2> soee: I'm very familiar with the process, but I don't have experience :)
<soee> clivejo, acheronuk will you be able to lead tsimonq2 a bit?
<acheronuk> clivejo: the qtcurve git snapshot in YY is newer than XX, so I presume build that version for both?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: could you do a no change rebuild of kde-style-qtcurve-qt5 ?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: in Ubuntu Yakkety?
<clivejo> ah acheronuk might be on it
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> yeah, well both XX and YY if possible
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: can do it if they want
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> yeah I'm up for that
<tsimonq2> do you guys have archive access for when I have it ready?
<clivejo> you need to grab the source, bump the ubuntu version and upload it to your PPA
<clivejo> Ill have a look and copy it to our staging area
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> acheronuk: this is Simon, from the party/dojo
<tsimonq2> yep :D
<acheronuk> ah. right. was trying to place the name. now that makes sense!
<clivejo> https://www.kubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/593a/Kubuntu_Party_3.2.png
<clivejo> bottom right under Rick T
<acheronuk> yep, I got that. 
<clivejo> LOL that capture of Mario makes me giggle
<tsimonq2> I've rearranged my room since :P
 * tsimonq2 updates his schroots
<acheronuk> the webcam on my laptop has it's kernel module disabled. on purpose. lol
<clivejo> maybe Rik can help Simon while Im away getting robbed?
<acheronuk> I'm out for about 2 hrs as well.
<clivejo> oh dear
<tsimonq2> I'll just ping you both when it's uploaded to my PPA :)
<clivejo> do you understand the task?
<acheronuk> I've rebuilt it locally more than once. It shouldn't cause probs....
<acheronuk> not from the YY sources anyway
<clivejo> oh wait, it will build with YY Qt
<clivejo> ah but I can copy source only and rebuilt in our staging
<clivejo> that should work ok
<acheronuk> or/and simon could add one of the staging ppas with qt 5.6 as a temporary ppa dependency on his
<soee> !info pulseaudio xenial
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.0-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 743 kB, installed size 3920 kB
<soee> !info pulseaudio 
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.0-1.1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 744 kB, installed size 3916 kB
<soee> :<
<tsimonq2> I can't build the package...
<tsimonq2> dh clean --parallel --list-missing --with=kf5
<tsimonq2> dh: unable to load addon kf5: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/kf5.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Debian::Debhelper::Sequence::kf5 module) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.22.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.22.2 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl5/5.22 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.22 /usr/share/perl/5.22 /usr/local/lib/site_perl /usr/local/l
<tsimonq2> ib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.22.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.22.1 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl-base .) at (eval 11) line 2.
<tsimonq2> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 11) line 2.
<tsimonq2> :/
 * tsimonq2 creates an LXD container
<acheronuk> need pkg-kde-tools installed on the build machine?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> tsimonq2: ↑ install pkg-kde-tools
<acheronuk> or test in pbuilder
<tsimonq2> THANKS santa_ :D
<acheronuk> right I gotta go.
<santa_> acheronuk: you need it even if you are doing source only builds so if you want to produce a *.dsc file to be fed in pbuilder...
<santa_> see you
<tsimonq2> done, uploading now
<acheronuk> santa_: yes? I don't think I've ever tried without it being installed, so I'd not have noticed that
<acheronuk> ok. really going. have fun
<santa_> bye
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+build/10497976
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: sorry, got sidetracked, all built! \o/ https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+packages
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> clivejo: hm?
<acheronuk> the -3 on the end was the debian revision I think, so for ubuntu it would have been more appropriate to append to that rather than bump it?
<clivejo> yeah, thats what I wanted to ask yofel
<acheronuk> lol. all arrive at once!
<clivejo> with a debian synced package
<clivejo> how do we version a no change rebuild?
<yofel> dch -R
<yofel> -> -3build1
<clivejo> when would it become 3ubuntu1?
<clivejo> if we started maintaining it?
 * clivejo thinks he made a boo boo pyqt
<clivejo> with pyqt
 * clivejo downs a litre of chilled water
<BluesKaj> I'm a bit disappointed that the sddm logion page on yakkety no longer accepts jpegs for background, the loader ewxpects some generic image*/ file with not other options, I hope this is just an oversight and not a deliberate restriction to make us download "approved" images 
<yofel> clivejo: it would on every actual modification. buildX means stricktly only a new changelog entry
<yofel> *strictly
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Ah. I see
 * yofel uploaded the download links on the website
<yofel> it would be nice if someone culd double-check that
<acheronuk> direct DL links and torrents seem to be pointing to the correct places for me
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-July/000209.html
<santa_> clivejo: fix for ffmpegthumbs here https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ffmpegthumbs/+merge/300788
<santa_> have you looked kdelibs?
<clivejo> I think yofel was looking at them
<soee> shall we add some info about 16.04.1 at http://kubuntu.org/news/ ?
<clivejo> yofel: if YY has -3build1 what do we call XX version?
<acheronuk> the XX one is not a rebuild surely, as that version was not in XX before?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Life is Strange is on Linux now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> soee
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> What is it?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure just that its a episode style game
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We need to get a release page out for 16.04.1
<blaze> does anyone know when mesa 12 will hit YY?
<jimarvan> hey peeps
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> clivejo: XX sounds like a backport. So go with the regular backports versioning
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> 3build1.1?
<clivejo> yofel: 3build1.1?
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> No. 3build1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
 * acheronuk stares at plasma-workspace in CI..... BUILD!
<acheronuk> yea. built for xenial, and hopefully YY should next time it gets retried
 * clivejo pokes plasma-workspace YY build
<acheronuk> have been gradually picking fixes in CI to try to fix the plasma build chain on there, to get plasma-desktop to build in the end
<acheronuk> over the last week or so
<clivejo> yeah, but it doesnt help when LP or KCI crap out in the middle of it
<acheronuk> nope. it doesn't
<clivejo> anything you want poked?
<clivejo> have you tried to log into KCI?
<acheronuk> yep. and I've done a bit of prodding myself
<acheronuk> just carefully!
<clivejo> needs kwin-dev
<acheronuk> ^^^ KCI trying to panic me! that was an earlier one
<acheronuk> oh yes, kwin should build in YY now.
<clivejo> if there are packages still red in the upstream projects they should be resolved first
<acheronuk> forgot that while being pleased for the plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> yes, I know. that's what I've been doing
<acheronuk> trying to fix that build chain step by step
<clivejo> dh_install: plasma-desktop-data missing files: usr/share/appdata/org.kde.plasmashell.metainfo.xml
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep, it moved. trying fix
<clivejo> if you push to unstable it should auto-merge and trigger the two builds
<acheronuk> already done
<clivejo> so efficient!! 
<acheronuk> If it breaks in another way, I'll have to sort that tomorow..
<acheronuk> and the few others. didn't expect it to all automagically fix at once
<acheronuk> all good practice :)
<clivejo> its fun for a bit
<clivejo> until it breaks stuff for no reason
<acheronuk> always a reason. just sometimes the reason is not within your comprehension or control
<clivejo> out of memory on KCI
<clivejo> or Launchpad is temp unavailable
<acheronuk> well, everything in life has a few ways to kick you
<clivejo> LP has more than a few!
<valorie> heh
<valorie> thus the "affectionate" name Lunchpad
<acheronuk> I expect I'll get most of that to build, and straight away the KDE devs will make sweeping changes!
<acheronuk> valorie: haha, yes. 
<valorie> we can just take the official release note and put it on the website, correct?
<valorie> and make it Kub specific
<valorie> ah, I see we usually just do a two-liner
<acheronuk> ooh. plasma-desktop built on XX KCI
<valorie> ahoneybun or whoever is around -- I c/p/fixed the article, and put in the links, but I don't know how to make them "proper" links
<valorie> can someone fix that
<valorie> it's saved as a draft
<acheronuk> kwin build "out of memory", so workspace then fails. grr...
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> so annoying
<acheronuk> if I can get kwin to build, I'll come back to the rest tomorrow
<clivejo> should I try clearing the workspace?
<acheronuk> kwin is now building
<acheronuk> on a retry
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> any ideas why it randomly throws that out of memory error?
<clivejo> only seems to be doing that recently
<acheronuk> not a scooby
<acheronuk> is that still running on bluesystems?
<clivejo> yes
<acheronuk> hmmm
<valorie> failing memory unit?
<acheronuk> "make: *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop."
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> 6 fixes in a row seems a good point to say goodnight
<valorie> thanks for your work acheronuk!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-22
<ahoneybun> valorie: my bad I fell asleep
<valorie> np
<valorie> can you check and publish?
<ahoneybun> why are we linking to 14.04?
<valorie> ?
<valorie> on the download page?
<valorie> because it's LTS
<valorie> for those who need the old plasma
<ahoneybun> no the post you drafted
<ahoneybun> it says 14.04.1 but it was linked to 16.04.1
<valorie> typo I guess
<valorie> I copied an old post and updated it
<valorie> that's why a review is always good!
<ahoneybun> want to link it to the text or just make it a link?
<valorie> the sentence should be a link
<valorie> same with the announce email
<valorie> dunno who to make wordpress do that
<ahoneybun> I can do it, also updated the alt download page from 16.04 to 16.04.1 
<ahoneybun> and 14.04 to 14.04.4
<valorie> super
<valorie> thank you
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> let me make one change to the download page and I'll get out and let you check
<ahoneybun> valorie: aright I'm out
<ahoneybun> well logged out, still here if things need to be fixed
<valorie> ahoneybun: I don't see it
<valorie> did you publish?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's a draft still
<ahoneybun> if that is how you meant it to look
<valorie> it's out; let's publish
<ahoneybun> alright
<ahoneybun> added the release notes of .1 on the getkubuntu page as well
<valorie> I pushed the publish button
<valorie> thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> cool np :)
<valorie> uh
<valorie> why is 15.10 there?
<valorie> that isn't supported anymore, is it?
<valorie> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ahoneybun> yea it lost it this month
<ahoneybun> I can remove it
<valorie> yes please
<ahoneybun> let's see if ovidiuflorin gets mad lol
<valorie> I think it actually officially loses support tomorrow, but whatever
<valorie> since it was released on the 22nd
<ahoneybun> done
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> at least we're ahead there then
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: you see my upload?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> /me is mad
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> about?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> :-P
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> You asked me to get mad,  now I'm mad.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 😜
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> I did not break anything so
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, see the comments after 13:48 https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/07/21/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: the original versioning on that package is confusing
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well it wouldn't let me rebuild with ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> wait a minute
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: has it already been handled?
<tsimonq2> if not, I'll just replace the debian revision with 3build1
<acheronuk> should be something like 1.8.18+git20160320-3d8622c-3build1
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so my question was, has it already been handled or can I do that again?
<acheronuk> just checking the ppas...
<acheronuk> nope. nothing there I can see
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do you have access to upload my fix?
<acheronuk> as you have a -4 in your ppa, it might reject you uploading -3build1 to ppa
<tsimonq2> deleted the PPA
<tsimonq2> it's a throwaway PPA
<acheronuk> I can copy to the kubuntu ppas anything that is fixed, yes
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: why is the package being rebuilt?
<acheronuk> it may have worked by deleting the package and waiting the 20-30 mins for launchpad to delete the sources from disk
<tsimonq2> (for the changelog entry)
<acheronuk> but a new ppa also works
<acheronuk> the package needs rebuilding as the one in the archive was built against old dependency versions
<acheronuk> Qt 5.5 etc
<acheronuk> and the newer versions in the staging-plasma ppa cause the package to be removed or become uninstallable as a result
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/testing-1
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: just uploaded
<acheronuk> so it needs a no change rebuild against those newer packages to work with thsoe
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/testing-1/+packages
<tsimonq2> :)
<acheronuk> :D
<acheronuk> that can get copied across making sure that the option "Rebuild the copied sources" is selected, which would then rebuild again in our ppa against the versions there
<acheronuk> as per yofel's comment @21:19 UTC, and backport to xenial would have to be versioned differently. i.e  3build1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=qtcurve&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<tsimonq2> yeah acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so I need to upload the Xenial fix?
<acheronuk> yes
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> thanks acheronuk for uploading that then :D
<tsimonq2> s/then//
<acheronuk> no probs :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: version in Xenial is 1.8.18+git20160112-0cd6aae-1 , so I have to make it 1.8.18+git20160112-0cd6aae-1build1
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no, you can backport the yakkety one you have done
<tsimonq2> oh alright
<acheronuk> as something like 1.8.18+git20160320-3d8622c-3build1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I have a version in mind
<acheronuk> kubuntu keeps to a versioning scheme for ppas and backports, so it's clear they are a backport, a ppa version, and upgrade ok if someone upgrades to the next ubuntu version
<tsimonq2> alright so I have to change it from what I uploaded? https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/testing-1/+packages
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: or is it fine as-is?
<acheronuk> it needs to have the ~ after the version you did for yakkety
<acheronuk> that makes apt/dpkg see it as an earlier version than the YY one you did, so if someone then upgrades to YY the XX one gets replaced
<acheronuk> as said, yesterday yofel suggested 1.8.18+git20160320-3d8622c-3build1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<tsimonq2> alright acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'll do that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: argh... dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<acheronuk> hmmm.... not sure
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Why would someone rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* after installing some packages in a Docker image?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've checked /var/lib/apt/lists after installing somehting and it's empty
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't get it
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ummm..... I get that as just a warning, but not an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/20422182/
<acheronuk> grrr. or even if I could follow my own suggestion properly, then http://paste.ubuntu.com/20422518/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what OS are you running? what command did you run?
<acheronuk> I am running Xenial, and I ran 'debuild -S -sa' 
<tsimonq2> I'm running Yakkety
<tsimonq2> *gets Xenial schroot*
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: should make no difference as far as I know
<acheronuk> clivej does everything while running yakkety
<tsimonq2> weird
<acheronuk> I've only been doing this a few months, so others may see something obvious I can't right this second
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: that directory contains the apt package list cache (i.e. the files that apt update downloads). You could argue that's data you don't need in a docker image
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yeah... that's what the doker folks told me
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I hoped for a more detailed explanation
<tsimonq2> yofel: would you happen to know why I can't build this?
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: well, that folder is 510M on my system, and those are files that you can always download again if you need to install something, so it's really not something you want inside a docker *image*, only in a running container if you need them
<yofel> as you generally want to keep the image size as small as possible
<yofel> and if you keep updating the images, those files would also bloat the diff between versions
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I get how for docker that would be a bad thing, but what's in there more precicely?
<yofel> the package lists, which are the files that tell apt what packages it can download from which repositories. e.g. /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<yofel> plus the package description translations, DEP-11 metadata for icons and components, etc.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: would it be okay if I named it 1.8.18+git20160320-3d8622c-3build1~16.04~ppa1 ?
<yofel> yeah, that'll be fine
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: does that work for you then?
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> perfect
<acheronuk> yofel tsimonq2: maybe the yakkety version of devscripts etc has stricter checks now then?
<tsimonq2> maybe
<yofel> hm, that's dpkg, not devscripts
<yofel> but yeah, probably
<tsimonq2> yofel, acheronuk: uploaded, building now: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/testing-1/+packages
 * acheronuk goes to look at dpkg changelog
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: done building, do you wait until it's published to copy or can you do it now?
<yofel>                if (length $ENV{DEBEMAIL} and $ENV{DEBEMAIL} =~ /\@ubuntu\.com/) {
<yofel>                    error(g_('Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address'));
<yofel>                } else {
<yofel>                    warning(g_('Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address'));
<yofel>  interesting....
<tsimonq2> weird
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: copied https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=qtcurve&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so what happens after that PPA?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and is there anything else packaging-related I can do?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: will end up going into Xenial backports ppa in the end hopefully, and the YY packages into YY if someone with main archive permissions deems them ok
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I see a bunch of `Newer version available` warnings, is that expected?
<tsimonq2> for example: qtconnectivity-opensource-src - 5.6.1-2~yakkety+build1 (Newer version available)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: normally you'd worry on that, but with those packages it's ok
<yofel> it's because 5.6.1 of that package is in the archive already
<yofel> with a higher version than in the PPA
<acheronuk> reason being that ubuntu Qt maintainers uploaded their versions, but the builds failed. but launchpad still sees the newer sources are there
<acheronuk> when building in the ppa LP takes the ppa version, as the archive version has no actual built .debs
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: clivejo probably has a better handle on what is currently needed re packaging tasks
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> clivejo: could I get something else to do? :)
<acheronuk> yofel: so if I had an ubuntu.com email address like simon, it would give me an error?
<yofel> probably. I use my kubuntu.org one, so that explains why I never get that
<acheronuk> I can see the logic. sorta. ubuntu uploader and 'ubuntu' in version, but not ubuntu maintainer = wtf (error)
<yofel> yeah, we just hit a corner case where that's nonsense
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I can now use that ppa without it removing my qtcurve themes for kde :)
<acheronuk> which makes me happy, as I'm not keen on breeze or the qt5 oxgen :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Has log in time slowed down again in 5.7.2?
<soee> i have this feeling 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yay! :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, yofel: maybe it would be worth it to file a bug
<yofel> tsimonq2: what was the context again?
<clivejo> soee: feeling it has slowed down?
<mamarley> clivejo: It seems about the same for me, unless the missing-folderview-desktop bug is triggered.
<tsimonq2> yofel: can't have Ubuntu revisions because it
<mamarley> That bug is sort of similar to what we were seeing early with 5.6.x when the folderview on the desktop would disappear and it would take a very long time on the splash screen.
<clivejo> I feel like its delayed by about 15seconds compared to previous versions of plasma
<tsimonq2> *the maintainer doesn't have an Ubuntu address
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ^
<tsimonq2> wait didn't mean to ping you but hello :)
 * clivejo waves
<soee> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> sorry, just logged on, trying to catch up!
<clivejo> so many different threads of conversation
<yofel> tsimonq2: feel free to, IMO that's not worth an error, even if the original intentions were good
<tsimonq2> yofel: where did you find the code for that?
<yofel> scripts/Dpkg/Vendor/Ubuntu.pm
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm looking for something else to do now :)
<tsimonq2> yofel: in what package?
<yofel> dpkg
<tsimonq2> alright thanks
<mamarley> clivejo: In my case, the problem was that the ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc had lastScreen=-1 for the folderviews.  Obviously, you can't have negative monitors, so once I replaced those values with 0 and 1, it worked fine.
<yofel> oh, the trello integration for my nick is fixed. yay
<tsimonq2> clivejo: got anything? :)
<jimarvan> hey clive
<soee> mamarley: i had one lastSeenScreen=-1 in that file
<soee> changing it doesn't speed up loading
<soee> hmm but i still have it set to -1
<mamarley> soee: You may have to shut down Plasma before changing it, or you may not be suffering from the same problem as me.
<clivejo> tsimonq2: well Im working on testing Plasma 5.7.2 on YY
<clivejo> trying to resolve the installation issues with it
<clivejo> there is some issue with plasma-dsicover I havent managed to figure out yet
<clivejo> discover
<clivejo> anyone else see this on YY?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: that same PPA?
<clivejo> staging-plasma
<clivejo> you could also look for packaging issues you can fix on KCI
<clivejo> send us a merge request
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> what's KCI?
<clivejo> Kubuntu Continious Intregration
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> it grabs the latest source code from KDE and combines it with our packaging ( https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git )
<tsimonq2> aww why does it have to remove LXQt?
<tsimonq2> now I have to use it in a VM
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I would highly suggest removing any conflicts with LXQt
<clivejo> those messages from kubuntu-ci are being generated by KCI
<clivejo> tsimonq2: I dont know enough about LXQt to comment on that
<tsimonq2> alright
<acheronuk> LXQt are going to have to cope with the Qt 5.6 transtion in YY eventually, if that is the cause
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> clivejo: I can maybe have a look at that discover conflict later if no-one else does
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yeah LXQt uses Qt 5.5.1
<acheronuk> clivejo: just now I'm about to go for a pub-lunch, so will be some time
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: Well Qt 5.6 will go in the main archive for YY, so they'll have to cope with it as we are doing
<clivejo> tsimonq2: do you know any of the LXQt people?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: great friends with them :)
<tsimonq2> well not really
<tsimonq2> but I know them
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'll do some test builds locally
<clivejo> maybe you could get in touch and see if they need help transitioning to Qt 5.6.1
<tsimonq2> alright, but like I said, maybe it already works
<clivejo> I dont personally use it so dont see the conflicts
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<BluesKaj> sddm doesn't accept jpegs for background on the login page 
<BluesKaj> on Yakkety
<acheronuk> maxyz has done a build of  lxqt-qtplugin - 0.10.0-3build1~2 in his ppa today
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024/+packages
<acheronuk> so he at least is looking at it
<acheronuk> ok. bbl
<tsimonq2> ooh let's see
<tsimonq2> clivejo: let's say foo depends on bar. bar 0.2 is in the PPA but bar 0.1 is in Ubuntu. I upload foo 0.1-1. Does foo use bar 0.1 or 0.2 when building?
<tsimonq2> (this is in a PPA)
<clivejo> packagekit : Depends: libpackagekit-glib2-16 (= 0.8.17-4ubuntu6~gcc5.4ubuntu2) but 0.9.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<clivejo> 0.1-1 is debian version
<tsimonq2> clivejo: but just for example
<clivejo> but 0.2 is higher so if its in the same PPA, it will build using that
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> great
<clivejo> do you know about epochs?
<tsimonq2> in what context?
<clivejo> packages
<tsimonq2> sort of
<clivejo> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: ark): archive utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 421 kB, installed size 1535 kB
<clivejo> 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 The 4: is an epoch
<tsimonq2> oh then I don't know
<clivejo> the -0 is the debian version
<clivejo> and ubuntu1 is our archive version
<clivejo> with the 15.12.3 being the upstream KDE version of the package
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<clivejo> git pull
<clivejo> oupps
<tsimonq2> I knew what the rest standed for, I just don't know what the 4: means
<clivejo> usually to fix a boo boo someone makes with the version
<clivejo> ie if they made a typo and released 51.12.3
<clivejo> that version will not be upgradeable again until upstream get to a version higher than it
<clivejo> so the epoch overrides it and allows us to fix the versioning so it is upgradable again
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<clivejo> can be confusing
<clivejo> but essential to understanding you need the epoch for build deps as well
<tsimonq2> so wait, the 4 means that 51.12.3 can't be upgraded to 51.12.4 and over?
<tsimonq2> or am I not understanding this correctly?
<clivejo> 51 is just an example
<clivejo> a typo where someone might have put 51 instead of 15
<tsimonq2> ohhhh
<tsimonq2> so I understand the purpose now
<clivejo> but the next natural version from KDE is 16.04
<tsimonq2> but why 4?
<clivejo> but because 51 is greater, it wouldnt allow the upgrade
<tsimonq2> why not 15 then?
<clivejo> once its gone to the archive and install on many systems we cant just change it back
<clivejo> its rare, but in Kubuntu we have a few :/
<clivejo> I think an automation script may have messed up in the past, but I dont know the reason
<tsimonq2> so give me an example of a correct epoch then
<clivejo> well ark is an example
<clivejo> it has an epoch of 4:
<tsimonq2> oh
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/ark.git/tree/debian/changelog
<tsimonq2> I guess what is the barrier with 4?
<tsimonq2> why does it have to be 4?
<tsimonq2> I'm not understanding that
<clivejo> well in this case I cant answer that!
<clivejo> Initial packaging on line 635 of changelog seems to indicate it started off life with an epoch
<tsimonq2> does it have to universally be 4 and if not, why?
<clivejo> I think, someone decided to use 4
<clivejo> maybe KDE4 at the time
<tsimonq2> sorry for not understanding this, but what about in a different package?
<clivejo> and because we use automation it might been easier to just give all the applications suite a 4: epoch
<clivejo> most of KDE Applications have an epoch of 4:
<tsimonq2> I would like to understand what it's preventing. Is it if the version is over 4?
<tsimonq2> If so, then that isn't right
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html
<tsimonq2> I mean, what does it prevent?
<clivejo> it allows the package to be upgradeable again after a mistake in the versioning
<clivejo> say for example I release 16.07 of my latest app
<clivejo> but I made a type and instead released version 61.07
<clivejo> I then release 17.01 of the app in January
<clivejo> but the archive has version 61.07 which is higher
<clivejo> my new app will never be upgradeable until the version is greater than 61.07
<clivejo> so to override that my new version would need an epoch
<clivejo> ie 1:17.01
<clivejo> this now means my new version will be installed, upgrading version 61.07, the freak package of doom
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> clivejo: then for the next release do you remove the epoch?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> it cant be removed
<tsimonq2> so then what happens if you do it again?
<clivejo> if I did another mistake, ie 1:71.05
<clivejo> then I have to bump the epoch again
<clivejo> to 2:17.06
<clivejo> and so forth
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> that makes sense
<tsimonq2> I get it now :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so why do I need to know this for rebuilds?
<clivejo> LOL you dont
<clivejo> you asked about versions
<clivejo> and epochs are very important
<clivejo> but also confusing!
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> git fetch santa
<tsimonq2> 05:40:51 AM < clivejo> can be confusing
<tsimonq2> 05:41:20 AM < clivejo> but essential to understanding you need the epoch for build deps as well
<tsimonq2> I took that as I needed it for rebuilds XD
<tsimonq2> but hey, nice to know :)
<clivejo> no, just packaging in general
<clivejo> its an area that took me a while to get my head around
<clivejo> Im very bad with numbers
<clivejo> Im Dyslexic
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.5 Y-LANDING,  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I think this is failing due to the lack of memory... http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/
<clivejo> yeah, KCI has "issues"
<clivejo> but PIM is a beast, noone likes tackling it!
<clivejo> santa_: was there an issue with kde4libs?
<maxyz> acheronuk: Mmh, no, that was not me
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what Qt, non-KDE packages are in the staging-plasma PPA?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: just all the qt* packages?
<santa_> clivejo: it was ftbfsing from git/kubuntu_yakkety_archive because of symbols, build logs:
<santa_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/271959760/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kde4libs_4:4.14.22-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/logs/kde4libs_4.14.22-0ubuntu1+santa30_amd64.build
<santa_> clivejo: ffmpeg thimbs was failing too bacause of a less trivial issue, I have a merge request fixing that one
<santa_> * ffmpegthumbs
<santa_> tsimonq2: what was your doubt about versioning, you don't understand the "4:" prefix of some packages?
<tsimonq2> santa_: he cleared things up for me
<santa_> k
<santa_> [13:07] <clivejo> git fetch santa
<santa_> lol
<santa_> ah I see you already merged my stuff, thanks!
<yofel> don't we have a bug for the ffmpegthumbs issue?
<santa_> if we have it I don't know
<yofel> bug 1574037 - anyone fancy doing an SRU for that?
<ubottu> bug 1574037 in ffmpegthumbs (Ubuntu) "ffmpegthumbs 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 uses the wrong path for plugin libraries" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574037
<santa_> ah, that's other issue
<yofel> santa_: that was fixed in the diff you proposed to merge though
<santa_> yes, because it uses the new pkg-kde-tools stuff
<santa_> making the path right
<yofel> exactly
<santa_> I was planning to prepare a couple of merge requests for things in xenial
<santa_> (targeted to updates)
<yofel> santa_: everyone of that would need an SRU bug associated with it
<yofel> but it would be great to have a list of stuff that we should be fixing
 * yofel wonders what happened to apps 16.10
<santa_> 16.10?
<yofel> er, 16.08
<santa_> ah
<santa_> yofel: any document about how the ubuntesque "bureaucracy" works for sru's?
<yofel> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yofel> see #Procedure
<yofel> clivejo: FYI: I released ffmpegthumbs to yakkety so ^ bug is fixed
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> I should download yakkety to virtualbox and start testing
<jimarvan> for things you need confirmation
<acheronuk> maxyz: I meant Mirv, sorry!
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'm not dyslexic, & did my degree/PhD in physics/maths, and debian versioning still confuses me at times!
<Mirv> tsimonq2: acheronuk: clivejo: yeah it looks like all LXQt bits compile just fine at least, testing welcome from silo 24
<tsimonq2> Mirv: ooh! are you working with that now?
<Mirv> also KDE bits should be ready, testing welcome too although I'll test myself probably on Monday :)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: well for the Qt 5.6 upgrade I need to rebuild everything using Qt private headers so yes I'm rebuilding all the packages. now finally it starts to seem pretty good, with s390x/powerpc issues solved during my leave and other fixes I've been doing this week.
<Mirv> AFAIK https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024 is ready for Unity 8, Plasma 5 and LxQt, but it's all very fresh and not much tested at all yet
<acheronuk> Mirv: we've been test compiling with our own backported Qt5.6.1 builds. Once you think yours are done then we should sync up so that we are both using whatever candidate builds that will go into Yakkety 
<tsimonq2> Mirv: I'll use that PPA and try to rebuild some LXQt packages
<tsimonq2> Mirv: I'm running LXQt right now so I'll test :)
<Mirv> acheronuk: sans testing, some missing -gles Qt twin packages, a Qt Creator 4 transition (which I plan to do first), the PPA should be complete for sanity testing now. I will probably next week switch the "Approved" switch in that silo, not to land to archives yet but to get the autopkgtests results which might reveal lots of fixes needed elsewhere.
<Mirv> so yes it should be near final now, even though it might be 1-2 weeks from actual landing, depending on how many surprises are found
<Mirv> Qt always manages to surprise :)
<acheronuk> indeed it does!
<acheronuk> Mirv: thanks for that info :)
<tsimonq2> Mirv: I'll be test rebuilding and uploading to https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/lxqt-qt-5.6.1 , then if it builds correctly, I'm installing it on my system
<Mirv> ok, thanks acheronuk and tsimonq2
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that would be good. I've played a bit with that when razor-qt was a thing, but not much on lxqt recently
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well I'm running it right now
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and I want to enable the Kubuntu Staging PPA without things breaking, because I have 2 desktops on this install, KDE Plasma and LXQt
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: currently I have xubuntu/xfce4 as a fallback DE on most machines. switching that to lxqt might be nice
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Lubuntu (team I'm a part of) switches to LXQt within a year or two
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I can get you instructions for that, depending on your release and distro :)
<acheronuk> yeah, that was the 'gap' I fell down. razor-qt going nowhere, and lxqt not seeming ready. or at least it appeared so, even if that was not the case
<clivejo> anyone testing apps 16.04.3 on YY?
<ahoneybun> how close are we
<ahoneybun> for XX
<ahoneybun> well you are
<clivejo> well looks like ffmpegthumbs are fixed
<clivejo> I was going to do a backport if got the all clear?
<ahoneybun> oh only on YY atm?
<clivejo> yes, YY is dev and we do that first
<ahoneybun> alright
<ahoneybun> I only have XX on all machines
<ahoneybun> plus don't have my laptop power cable
<clivejo> wow Im just on fire these days
<clivejo> I, Liliane Donated ( 2,000,000 USD )Two million dollars to you
<clivejo> luck that, Ive almost spend the last money
<clivejo> yofel: you uploaded ffmpegthumbs to the archive?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> the fresh one built today with santa's patch?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> oh cool
<clivejo> I preparing to backport 16.04.3 to XX, that ok?
<yofel> yeah, please do. Then we can use yakkety for 16.08 once the tars are up
<clivejo> just doing a git pull 
<clivejo> I should have all the tarballs locally, so shouldnt take long
<tsimonq2> Mirv: builds fine, updating now
<jimarvan> see ya later peeps
<clivejo> jimarvan: you coming to party?
<acheronuk> did someone sort something for qtwebengine for apps 16.08?
<jimarvan> clive
<jimarvan> i cannot :(
<jimarvan> 22:30 I will be back home. I have kickboxing now every Monday and Friday 20:30-22:00
<jimarvan> see ya later on
<tsimonq2> this is weird
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so I have LXQt mostly rebuilt for Qt 5.6.1
<tsimonq2> and so I added the Kubuntu Staging Plasma PPA back
<tsimonq2> like I originally wanted it
<tsimonq2> it removes lxqt-config because apparently lxqt-config depends on libkf5screen6
<tsimonq2> it's not a direct dependency, and I don't know what still might be
<yofel> it should be a direct dependency
<yofel> $ apt-cache depends lxqt-config
<yofel>   Depends: libkf5screen6
<yofel> Needs to be rebuilt against libkf5screen7
<tsimonq2> yofel: so do I need to enable the Kubuntu Staging PPA when I rebuild then?
<yofel> yes
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> yofel: yay! it works! thanks a lot! :)
<soee> \o/
<tsimonq2> so hello from LXQt with Qt 5.6.1!
<soee> is this some king to spaceship ? :D
<soee> *kind
<soee> *of
<tsimonq2> huh? :D
<soee> LXQt
<clivejo> any major changes?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> it's pretty much the same
<tsimonq2> went into my Plasma session, laggy
<tsimonq2> it had a bit of slowness to it
<tsimonq2> and I have 16 GB of RAM and a 6 core processor
<tsimonq2> clivejo: is that to be expected?
<clivejo> what version of plasma?
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-STAGING & X-STAGING 5.6.5 Y-LANDING,  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-STAGING & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<tsimonq2> clivejo: 5.7.2
<clivejo> wonder were that is coming from
<tsimonq2> Kinfocenter
<tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> I meant the lag :P
<tsimonq2> oh lol
<clivejo> so many emails!
<clivejo> ok, I have a few lastScreen=-1
<clivejo> and replaced with 0
<clivejo> wish this upload would hurry up so I can reboot
<clivejo> oh sugar lumps
<clivejo> need FW5.21 or better for Apps on Xenial
<acheronuk> clivejo: one prob is plasma-discover 5.7.2 depends packagekit >= 1.0
<acheronuk> and some obsolete plasma-discover 5.6.5 packages maybe
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20467363/
<acheronuk> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/20468770/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I know you said that I could fix build errors, but is there anything *specific* you would like me to look at?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: http://kci.pangea.pub/ xenial or yakkety fix tabs?
<acheronuk> I've been gradually trying to fix things to make plasma desktop etc build on there, but any failure is not good
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: we have a common error
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: usr/share/appdata/org.kde.ark.PACKAGE.xml is missing
<acheronuk> christ! "Build Queue (327)" zzzzz
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, missing appstream data a common one
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ooh, how do I fix that? :D
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: if you look at the buildlog in the install section, you can see where it's been moved to
<tsimonq2> alright
<acheronuk> in this case it's now /usr/share/metainfo/org.kde.ark.appdata.xml
<tsimonq2> oh then that's easy
 * tsimonq2 fxes
<tsimonq2> *fixes
<acheronuk> yes, the .install file would need updating
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do I take the package from the CI PPA?
<acheronuk> kubuntu packaging is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: how do I submit patches then?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and what branch goes into CI?
<acheronuk> the workflow yofel had me doing until I had commit access was:
<acheronuk> * clone the package git repo
<acheronuk> * checkout the branch (i.e. kubuntu_unstable for CI)
<acheronuk> * make the fix
<acheronuk> * do a commit
<acheronuk> * push that branch to your own personal git repo on launchpad
<acheronuk> * then use launchpad web interface to propose a merge with the kubuntu packaging branck
<acheronuk> instructions here for setting up git/ssh for kununtu https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I can't access that page
<tsimonq2> it requires a login
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you need an account from: https://identity.kde.org/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: where on that page?
<acheronuk> Register - top right
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: no I'm already there
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: where on the pad are the instructions?
<acheronuk> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<acheronuk> sorry, you didn't mean that!
<tsimonq2> correct
<acheronuk> "For easy cloning of LP git repositories, put this in your ~/.gitconfig (where USER is your launchpad username):"
<acheronuk> ^^^ that section
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<acheronuk> that way to clone a packages repo, you just do 'git clone kubuntu:packagename'
<acheronuk> so simple as 'git clone kubuntu:ark'
<tsimonq2> oh that's convenient
<acheronuk> yep, that's the point :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do I have to make a debian/changelog entry as well or do you guys do that?
<acheronuk> yes, you would
<acheronuk> 'dch' will append an entry
<tsimonq2> alright
<acheronuk> don't need a whole new entry, as this is UNRELEASED
<tsimonq2> alright
<acheronuk> eventually you git diff would look something like this which I did for plasma last night https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-desktop/commit/?id=67acd6880767fe7bdc3f1e1164c7d7646b52883a
<acheronuk> for no trivial changes you should/could test the building of the package with pbuilder, but that is a slight faff to set up
<acheronuk> *non trivial
<tsimonq2> so wait would I just replace the path for that file or copy the whole usr/share/metainfo dir like you did?
<tsimonq2> s/copy/add an entry for/
<acheronuk> just the directory should work, as it catches anything in there
<acheronuk> it will only be appstream data in there, so you'd want it whatever the name is
<tsimonq2> alright
<acheronuk> git diff | pastbininit will give you a pastebin link for your changes before you do anything else with them
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so committed and pushed, what now?
<tsimonq2> oh no lol
 * tsimonq2 iks fast
<tsimonq2> *is
<acheronuk> no prob, you are ahead of me :)
<tsimonq2> so what now?
<acheronuk> have you a link to the repo you pushed to?
<tsimonq2> https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+git/kubuntu-ark?h=kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so are you going to grab my commit and push it to the ark repo?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: or do you have comments?
<acheronuk> really you should keep the .install file entries sorted alphabetically, but should not matter here
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so should I move it?
<acheronuk> ok. yes, you may as well
<tsimonq2> hm?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: done
<acheronuk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/wrap-and-sort.1.html
<tsimonq2> take a look again?
<acheronuk> see above ^^ wrap and sort tool is handy :)
<acheronuk> but it may change other files if they also are a bit unsorted
<tsimonq2> did nothing
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but I pushed the change
<acheronuk> if everything is right, it won't
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and everything is right
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+git/kubuntu-ark/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=59cbe839a6355536309a0beb10315835052eccca
<acheronuk> yep
<tsimonq2> what now?
<acheronuk> 2 secs - next bit needs to be done from LP web interface
<tsimonq2> k
<acheronuk> ok here: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+git/kubuntu-ark
<acheronuk> you click through to the branch
<acheronuk> so to https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+git/kubuntu-ark/+ref/kubuntu_unstable
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> now?
<acheronuk> you should see some links on that page to propose a merge?
<acheronuk> I can't, as it's not MY repo
<tsimonq2> uhh no
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do you have access to the Kubuntu Ark Git repo?
<acheronuk> yes
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do the merge locally then push
<acheronuk> no
<tsimonq2> well I can't submit a merge proposal...
<acheronuk> there should be a link: Propose for merging
<tsimonq2> well there isn't one
<acheronuk> no? http://i.imgur.com/5URPGBw.png
<tsimonq2> ohh I know what the problem is
<yofel> ~tsimonq2/+git/kubuntu-ark is missing the project. It has to be ~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-ark
<tsimonq2> I pushed to junk
<tsimonq2> yeah yofel got it
<acheronuk> ah. oops. missed that
<yofel> hm, discover needing packagkit is a prolem :S
<yofel> oh
<yofel>  packagekit | 1.1.1-1ubuntu1                  | yakkety-proposed | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Target reference path? huh?
<yofel> so I guess we're getting another attempt at that
<ahoneybun> ximion: found a laptop with Tanglu 3 on it lol
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: http://i.imgur.com/z71Prlo.png
<ximion> ahoneybun: \o/
<tsimonq2> ok okay
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: hello :)
<ximion> not too surprising, our userbase isn't small
<ahoneybun> getting Ubuntu back for someone
<ximion> it's only small in comparison with Debian, Fedora, Ubuntu, ...
<acheronuk> tartget ref path is tha branch you want to merge with
<ahoneybun> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-ark/+merge/300929
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> the people on the kubuntu packagers team list should now get an email asking them to review your merge to approve it
<ahoneybun> cool
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: aren't you on that team? :)
<acheronuk> it's a bit of a faff at 1st, but it's the best option LP has with it's git repos at the moment
<tsimonq2> alright
<yofel> only direct team members get a mail - which he isn't. He could do the merge though
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I am since a couple of weeks ago
<acheronuk> yofel: I got an email
<tsimonq2> alright
<yofel> oh, interesting
 * yofel wonders why that didn't work for him then..
<acheronuk> I can't remember how to do the merge though!
 * acheronuk goes to look in irc logs
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that means you can propose as many as you like, and don't have to catch us in here or email us for each one
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<acheronuk> yofel: I did deliberately subscribe to the LP mailing list for any extra team memberships I got?
<yofel> packagers doesn't have a ML though, but it might've been a setting that I missed
<tsimonq2> argh these merge proposals just don't look right
<tsimonq2> (the second one I'm working on)
<tsimonq2> oh I'm dumb... :P
<acheronuk> yofel: once approved, would that be 'git clone kubuntu:ark; cd ark; git checkout kubuntu_unstable; git remote add tsimonq2 lp:~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-ark/; git fetch tsimonq2; git merge tsimonq2/kubuntu_unstable; git push'
<tsimonq2> it would be the same as doing that I think
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I think you can do it in Launchpad?
<tsimonq2> but otherwise that looks correct if my Git skills are good
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: nope. we found we couldn't. LP haven't implemented that part yet :(
<tsimonq2> oh :(
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: Rick is having packaging classes
<ahoneybun> you want to know the packaging "tiers"?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: so how do you up a tier? what even is that system?
<clivejo> I have three merge requests for the same package
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: don't merge yet!
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> don't merge artikulate
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#Kubuntu_Teams_.28.28NEW.29.29
<acheronuk> I got fully Ninja'd up a week or 2 ago
<acheronuk> but I'm still learning!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I'm not merging anything until I'm sure I can do it right. Not tried on one of these requests before
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that long thing was correct
 * tsimonq2 tries locally to make sure
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> I just left out git push
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: well yellow belts are the first step, then you become a full ninja
<ahoneybun> then kubuntu developer
<clivejo> hummm what on earth is going on in artikulate
<ahoneybun> from that link that acheronuk gave
<tsimonq2> clivejo: that's me I thinl :)
<tsimonq2> *think
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you talking about my couple of MPs I opened and closed? :P
<clivejo> oh request has been removed
<clivejo> tsimonq2: yes
<tsimonq2> clivejo: all good, I was dumb for a minute there :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ark/commit/?id=59cbe839a6355536309a0beb10315835052eccca
 * tsimonq2 gets emails :D
<yofel> acheronuk: yeah, that's the correct procedure
<acheronuk> yofel: it's what  you said to be back in the irc logs. just had to find it
<acheronuk> *to me
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that commit should also trigger a build job in the KCI
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I have a few uploads in the Ubuntu archive, I know the packaging process well, and I want to start "training". Approve me? :)
<tsimonq2> \o/ ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> whoops, \o/ acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: (for yellow belt)
<ahoneybun> I believe it would be a council choice
<ahoneybun> not mine alone
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: how do I submit an application then?
<yofel> yellow belt isn't council matters, as it doesn't actually give you much permissions
<yofel> just go and add him
<ahoneybun> done
<acheronuk> :D
<tsimonq2> \o/
<ahoneybun> welcome on board tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> yay
<clivejo> tsimonq2: if you setup a kubuntu git shortname you can clone easier
 * tsimonq2 did
<clivejo> for example I use git clone kubuntu:ark
<clivejo> lots easier :)
<clivejo> and also if you can push to your own git minus the kubuntu- that would make my life easier too :)
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> so what's the process once merged?
<tsimonq2> I see #158 on http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/ is waiting for "Upstream"
<tsimonq2> is that just waiting for ark to build in the PPA?
<clivejo> it should be queue in KCI
<acheronuk> KCI will do a merge job and make a build job for the ppa
<acheronuk> KCI has a big job queue at the moment though
<tsimonq2> any chance I can see where that queue is? :)
<clivejo> all going well, you will see a KCI telling us that ark is FIXED
<acheronuk> http://kci.pangea.pub/
<tsimonq2> oh
<clivejo> #kubuntu-ci is a channel for announcements too
<ahoneybun> 244 oh boy
<clivejo> can be handy to search there without human chat getting in the way 
<yofel> 244 isn't much, the nightly job triggers >400 or so
<yofel> although, it's quite a lot for this time of day
<acheronuk> it would go down a lot quicker if LP was faster and more reliable
<clivejo> yofel: you mind if I clear the queue and let it build the packages they working on?
<yofel> not particulary
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: welcome to yellow belts by the way :)
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I have a feeling that very soon you will be showing me how to do stuff. lol
<tsimonq2> hahaha
<acheronuk> clivejo: reminds me, I was going to do some howto slides for that merge proposal thing
<tsimonq2> moar merge proposals! \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-blinken/+merge/300937
<clivejo> I didnt get a request for that one
<acheronuk> I just did
<acheronuk> next dojo is?
<acheronuk> Thur 28th?
<clivejo> dont think I got an event card for it
<tsimonq2> I think you guys get that I'll have another PR :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: http://kci.pangea.pub/view/yakkety%20FIX/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/60/
<acheronuk> PR?
<tsimonq2> oh sorry MP
<tsimonq2> I'm used to saying PR
<yofel> PR is the offical git term
<tsimonq2> ^
<yofel> LP people are just stuck with MP
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and I know, I'm watching it :P http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/158/console
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=ark&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> it's very satisfying making a git change and watching all the gears spin up to build the changes you just made :)
<acheronuk> if LP doesn't crap out, that is
<tsimonq2> I know :)
<tsimonq2> dolphin MP? :)
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> man this is so awesome watching this all
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me watches his email get hit up with merges lol
<tsimonq2> XD
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you know where debian and Neon keep their git repos for packaging kde?
<tsimonq2> where?
<acheronuk> http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/
<acheronuk> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey
<wxl> tsimonq2: didn't have to join ;)
<tsimonq2> I see :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: quite often, there will already be git fixes for issues there
<tsimonq2> wxl wants to get a yellow belt, right? :D
<tsimonq2> yeah acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I checked
<wxl> yes please! i need packaging training and would love to help out with kubuntu
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll walk you through what I've been doing for the last few hours :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: for now just point me in the right direction. i'll do the application process or whatever later on
<wxl> s/\(application\)/\1\/training/
<tsimonq2> wxl: look at the process for getting a Yellow belt :)
<tsimonq2> Kubuntu Ninjas Yellow Belts is anyone who is training up to become a Kubuntu Ninja
<tsimonq2> Get some training in packaging or show you know how to make a package in Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> Apply to join the team
<tsimonq2> ~kubuntu-council can add you
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ok. just though I would mention is case :)
<tsimonq2> (tjhe last 4 lines are bullet points)
<tsimonq2> membership lasts for a year
<acheronuk> *thought
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yep, thanks :)
<wxl> oh ok so i need training first
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> ok how do i get that? XD
<tsimonq2> I/we teach you :)
<acheronuk> for starters: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-dojo-ninja-developer-training/
<wxl> oh goodie
<acheronuk> and in here :)
<wxl> acheronuk: so first, i go back in time? XD
<tsimonq2> isn't there another dojo coming up acheronuk ?
<acheronuk> I think #3 is next thurs?
 * wxl clicks all the links in desperation
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> need an invitation for the G+ stream
<tsimonq2> wxl: it's not on G+
<wxl> so yeah, not seeing anything
<tsimonq2> it's on BigBlueButton
<wxl> but i'll be there if i can figure out when it is XD
<acheronuk> wxl: not got too far with #1 or #2 to be honest, so you can catch up easily
<tsimonq2> wxl: so first, do you know how to download and build a source package?
<acheronuk> Rick Timmis was doing slides for the next one the other day, but he seems off IRC today
<wxl> tsimonq2: yep
<tsimonq2> wxl: you have read the packaging guide? 
<wxl> tsimonq2: yep
<wxl> and i did the hello package
<acheronuk> wxl: well, with some technical hitches on #1, that is about as far as #2 got
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: let's just teach him here ;)
<tsimonq2> (or get him started)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that as well, certainly
<wxl> my problem is applying what the guide taught me to more complicated situations, i think
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what else does he need to know to be good to go for "Get some training in packaging or show you know how to make a package in Ubuntu" ?
<tsimonq2> yeah I see what you mean wxl 
<tsimonq2> D:
<tsimonq2> :(
<wxl> i had an idea of packaging my friend's node-based arduino ide and i just got stymied
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> get set up on launchpad with gpg and ssh keys?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: can you rebuild xenial_unstable_dolphin ? it's an error unrelated to the package
<tsimonq2> wxl: have you read the Debian Policy manual?
<wxl> i also have lofty dreams of understanding how to get a package submitted for the very first time to debian and taking it all the way downstream
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> oooh it's a good read :)
<tsimonq2> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<acheronuk> kde identity account?
<wxl> ummmmmmm
<wxl> acheronuk: is that what i'd use for making bug reports?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: can you rebuild xenial_unstable_dolphin ? it's an error unrelated to the package
<clivejo> tsimonq2: done
<acheronuk> wxl: not quite the same, no.
<wxl> acheronuk: link me to account creation page then?
<tsimonq2> wxl: you don't have freedom of username on that site :(
<wxl> WOOOOOOOOOOOT?
<acheronuk> https://identity.kde.org/index.php?r=registration/index
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> wxl: you'll see what I mean
<acheronuk> if you have a bugs.kde.org account, you should use the same email you used for that
<acheronuk> as I think they can link the 2 up later if required, and that makes it easier
<wxl> oh
<wxl> actually the one i have for bugs is my work, so nevermind
<acheronuk> they can sort it out is not I think
<acheronuk> *if not
 * tsimonq2 is afk for a few mins
<wxl> oh i guess that's not terrible
<acheronuk> with the identity account you should be able to read the kubuntu packagers notepad https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<wxl> aw man
<wxl> profile picture can't handle transparency booo
<wxl> nice
<wxl> i got some reading to do
<wxl> once i have my lunch break acheronuk :)
<acheronuk> wxl: no probs. I could do with dinner!
<sick_rimmit> Hi Folks
<wxl> acheronuk: then brexit stage left? sorry, couldn't resist ;)
<sick_rimmit> Kubuntu Party is happening
<acheronuk> the docs aren't as up to date or complete as they could be
<tsimonq2> sick_rimmit: now?
<sick_rimmit> Yes
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<sick_rimmit> Room 1
<tsimonq2> oh!
<tsimonq2> okay
<wxl> wait
<wxl> is this the dojo thingy?
<tsimonq2> sick_rimmit: eating some food but I'll be there in a bit
<sick_rimmit> Password: welcome
<wxl> Congratulations and welcome to the Bike Friday community. It was nice talking with you about your upcoming Bike Friday and thanks for the order.
<wxl> I have your completed bike design & invoice information for you in the attachments; please review to be sure all parts, sizing, and accessories are listed as you expect them. Everything looks good on this end. 
<wxl> Your bike should ship within a plus or minus five business day window of DATE. Note Ground shipping is usually 5-7 additional business days. You will get a tracking number from us automatically when it's on the way. If we run into a situation where we are unable to make your promise date, we'll contact you. Otherwise, assume your bike order is proceeding like normal.
<acheronuk> sick_rimmit: ahhhh... I'll on there shortly. food needed as well.....
<wxl> An important consideration about timing:  once your bicycle begins the production process, any changes made closer than 3 weeks from your ship date may not be possible. The things we can change for you we will but it may result in a service charge if it requires someone's time away from other tasks to expedite it through. If you need to make any changes or add anything, please let me know as soon as 
<wxl> possible.
<wxl> argh
<wxl> wrong window
<wxl> so sorry :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: no this is an informal party but sick_rimmit is the same guy who does the dojo
<wxl> oh cool
<wxl> sick_rimmit: when's the next dojo?
<wxl> (also for the curious, yes, i work for a bicycle manufacturer)
<acheronuk> dojo is next Thurs
<wxl> acheronuk: same time?
<acheronuk> just checking
<acheronuk> wxl: we'll get the time to you when have it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/biMNEftf/file_281.webp
<tsimonq2> YAY!
<ahoneybun> fixes everywhere
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> :D
<tsimonq2> clivejo: the failure on xenial_unstable_gpgmepp is a one time error, rebuild please?
<clivejo> done
<tsimonq2> thanks clivejo 
<tsimonq2> hey clivejo, what PPAs are enabled in building https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable ? or are there none?
<tsimonq2> (or anyone else who can answer, sorry for pinging clive specifically)
<clivejo> should tell you in the console output
<tsimonq2> hm okay
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gpgmepp/121/console
<clivejo> usually just the archive and the unstable PPA
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: mind taking a look at apps 16.04.3 ?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: for the fix for gwenview, it wants a package that has 16.04~ , the correct action would be to update that to 16.04.3~ correct?
<clivejo> the .3 are bugfix releases
<clivejo> so no major changes
<clivejo> so mightnt matter that much to be honest
<tsimonq2> clivejo: well it's trying to depend on a package with the version: 4:16.04.3+p16.10+git20160722.0723-0
<clivejo> yeah thats our KCI versioning
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so that needs to be adjusted in the gewnview deps
<tsimonq2> *gwenview
<acheronuk> Missing build dependencies: libkf5kipi-dev (>= 16.04~) ?
<tsimonq2> yes
<tsimonq2> but the thing I'm stumped on is it isn't a direct dep
<tsimonq2> well I mean it is, but not in the control file
<yofel> yes, but we have several dependency layers, so it's just stuck on something intermediate package
<acheronuk> the version in XX KCI and the archive is 15.12.2
<yofel> and apt is very non-descriptive for dependeny chain issues
<acheronuk> because the build of newer ones in kci has been failing for a long time
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=kipi&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<acheronuk> fix libkf5kipi in XX KCI, and you will then get the dep to build gwenview
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: oh I'm dumb
<tsimonq2> I'm looking at a Xenial log...
<tsimonq2> thanks for pointing that out
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: how do I fix it? why is it in the CI PPA if it isn't on CI?
<tsimonq2> I mean, if it's failing, shouldn't it be on CI?
<acheronuk> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/
<tsimonq2> thanks
<acheronuk> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/35/console
<acheronuk> "CI::VersionEnforcer::UnauthorizedChangeError"
<acheronuk> WTF?
<tsimonq2> ikr
<acheronuk> That I have not seen before
<tsimonq2> weird
<tsimonq2> clivejo: rebuild xenial_unstable_marble please?
<acheronuk> Has been failing for a long time, hence the last successful build is that old 15.12 version
<tsimonq2> I know, but it's failing with the Launchpad error
<tsimonq2> well
<tsimonq2> nvm
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: marbles is also caught up with that error
<acheronuk> will have to check with people who know more on CI failures
<tsimonq2> uhh qtcurve hasn't been built since July 4
 * tsimonq2 builds locally to test
<acheronuk> qtcurve only rarely has changes in git
<acheronuk> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=qtcurve.git
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yes but why not build it?
<yofel> hm,     
<yofel> def validate_epochs(old_epoch, new_epoch)
<yofel>       return if old_epoch == new_epoch
<yofel> let me clone libkipi
<yofel> ok, so something is very wrong in our automation tooling
<yofel>  libkf5kipi | 15.12.3-0ubuntu1 | yakkety/universe | source
<yofel> libkf5kipi (4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: looks a different named package: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=qtcurve&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<acheronuk> one we were doing is just called qtcurve
<clivejo> yofel: should I move qtcurve to LP?
<acheronuk> one good thing is, getting someone new to look at stuff highlights these things others might have passed over
<clivejo> yofel: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libkipi/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_unstable
<yofel> I'm fixing packaging-exceptions.json
<yofel> that's broken
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libkipi/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=f3ec24d2f22a220b1b827c29b6c29a5af414da79
<yofel> I still believe the tooling is what broke it
<acheronuk> only Xenial it fails on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=kipi&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter= 
<acheronuk> and has for a long time
<clivejo> Ill remove the epoch packages in KCI Unstable
<yofel> you will also have to delete them from staging-*
<yofel> and I'll send a mail to the ML so that everyone that's using staging knows that they need to force-downgrade a couple packages on their systems
<yofel> clivejo: so, what I found broken were: baloo-widgets5 libkf5kface libkf5sane libkgeomap
<yofel> at least that's all apps, so our backports aren't broken yet
<tsimonq2> new MP! \o/
<yofel> hm, why is libkgeomap not in the ppa...
 * tsimonq2 shoots a wild https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-plasma-sdk/+merge/300950 in clivejo's direction
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> libkgeomap-16.04.3.tar.xz is a thing, but package-name-list doesn't see it...
<yofel> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH
<yofel> why does that stupid thing have yet another hardcoded blacklist in it *****-.-
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: It needed to be fix, so good in the long run!
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> I have no Ruby :(
<clivejo> who did that?  Line 20:   "libkgeomap": None,
<yofel> clivejo: git blame
<tsimonq2> can we rebuild xenial_unstable_kcron ?
<tsimonq2> Launchpad error
<yofel> tsimonq2: done
<tsimonq2> ruh roh, the kind of fixes I've been doing need to be reversed here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274465810/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdenlive_4%3A16.04.3+p16.04+git20160722.1124-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> right?
<yofel> ok, libkgeomap in the list now, lets package it for 16.08
<yofel> tsimonq2: hm, no, that's another case of appstream -> metainfo rename
<tsimonq2> yofel: but then what's wrong?
<yofel> dh_install: kdenlive-data missing files: usr/share/appdata
<yofel> dh_install: usr/share/metainfo/kdenlive.appdata.xml exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<yofel> isn't that the thing you've been fixing?
<tsimonq2> marble?
<tsimonq2> I don't think so
<tsimonq2> *checks again*
<yofel> tsimonq2: you linked kdenlive
<tsimonq2> oh sorry
<tsimonq2> nope
<clivejo> yofel: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=19d1c0e9fff53985dfdf5d4cbebfd690464b0950
<clivejo> Jon killed it
<clivejo> but why?
<tsimonq2> yofel: I haven't worked on kdenlive (yet)
<yofel> clivejo: dunno
<yofel> hm, no, my ruby script now fails with other errors. So I at least got the authentication right
<yofel> I'll just do this by hand and continue another time
<tsimonq2> yofel: re kdenlive, it's failing because of the conversion
<tsimonq2> dh_install: kdenlive-data missing files: usr/share/appdata
<tsimonq2> dh_install: usr/share/metainfo/kdenlive.appdata.xml exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<yofel> yes, so just fix the install file to install metainfo?
<clivejo> could you send list of them here please, didnt quite catch it
<tsimonq2> oh that's right, geez
<tsimonq2> yofel: yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets is failing because it ran out of memory... :/
<yofel> SIGH
<yofel> clivejo: baloo-widgets5 libkf5kface libkf5sane libkgeomap libkf5kipi
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: do you know pyqt?
<yofel> libkgeomap isn't up, so that's good
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: no
<tsimonq2> what is it?
<clivejo> from unstable and staging?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what the kubuntu installer kde front is done with
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I thought you wouldn't, but asked on the off chance
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: it needs porting from pyqt4 to pyqt5
<yofel> tsimonq2: would lubuntu be interested in using the Qt frontend eventually?
<clivejo> yofel: I uploaded kipi without the epoch to YY and XX staging-apps
<yofel> thanks
<tsimonq2> yofel: we are switching to LXQt so yes
<yofel> ok, something to keep in mind then
<tsimonq2> yofel: and I'm really not the one who makes decisions about this, Julien does, gilir@ubuntu.com :)
<tsimonq2> he's our development team lead
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: at the moment unless ported, we will lose the pretty slideshow you watch while the iso installs
<tsimonq2> :(
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: dropping Qt or GTK?
<acheronuk> pyqt4 has dropped it's QtWebkit support, which the slides need in the QT/kde frontend
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: at the moment so the YY installer doesn't crash, we've had to disable the slideshow :(
<yofel> ok, kci.yaml updated
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: pyqt5 has the support
<yofel> now how do I run the update again..
<yofel> FYI: I'm running a projects update on jenkins. So it might interrupt something
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so they are dropping GTK?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: or Qt?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and :(
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: GTK is unaffected
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: it's the QT4 frontend only with the problem
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: so ubuntu/xubuntu etc are fine
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: oh that sucks
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what does Lubuntu and Kubuntu use?
<tsimonq2> (or does Lubuntu use GTK and Kubuntu uses Qt?)
<yofel> what you just said I believe
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: kubuntu = QT4/pyqt4
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I have no idea on lubuntu
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so what's the issue then?
<acheronuk> it is an eon since I installed that
<tsimonq2> yofel: kdenlive incoming
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: pyqt4 has dropped the QtWebit support the slides need, so a frontend using that can't have them work
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: pyqt5 is staying with support, so we need to port our installer frontend to that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so now what?
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> and you need help? :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I don't know pyqt4/5 hardly at all
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I don't know it
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I know Python though
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: and people who did/do have left
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what's the package name?
<tsimonq2> I'll take a look :)
<tsimonq2> (but no promises)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ubiquity-frontend-kde I think?
<acheronuk> also see: http://pyqt.sourceforge.net/Docs/PyQt5/pyqt4_differences.html
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'll look this weekend
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: if lubuntu/lxqt want a QT frontend eventually, they will have to figure it out at some point if we don't
<acheronuk> or so I guess anyway
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: anything is appreciated :)
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> \o/ yay
<tsimonq2> my fix is in! \o/
 * clivejo high 5's tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> and kcron too!
 * yofel synced the repo for libkgeomap to LP
<tsimonq2> yofel: so I don't know if this is still supposed to show 5.2.0... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274505232/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdepim-addons_16.04.3+p16.10+git20160722.1625-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
 * tsimonq2 tries to fix
<yofel> tsimonq2: don't mind that
<clivejo> thats a sync from debian
<yofel> oh?
<yofel> ok then
<tsimonq2> yofel: so I *shouldn't* try to fix it?
<yofel> I thought that was thanks to the bug in our build-dep bumper
<yofel> tsimonq2: the *version* isn't the issue here
<yofel> so not worth fixing
<clivejo> I think its a new package
<yofel> it's a new package missing from the CI
<yofel> hm... according to this script that i'm running a lot of stuff is missing from the CI
<yofel> although that's mostly intentional
<clivejo> PIM had major changes recently
<yofel> the script is now modifying jenkins
<yofel> lets see what happens...
<yofel> acheronuk, tsimonq2: Btw. if you want to commit something *without* the CI triggering a build, put NOCI into the commit message
<acheronuk> yofel: handy to know
<yofel> hm, now that added less CI jobs than I hoped
<yofel> well, at least breeze-gtk and discover have CI jobs now
 * yofel wonders what an easy way is to figure out what jobs we need right now and are missing
<tsimonq2> alright yofel 
<tsimonq2> yeah nice to know
<tsimonq2> yofel: like anywhere or at the beginning?
<yofel> beginning I think
<yofel> the pattern is (?s).*NOCI.*
<yofel> well, anywhere actually
<yofel> so, all the stuff with an error below it is missing a CI job: http://sprunge.us/jEDf
<yofel> I'll fix the obvious missing PIM parts
<clivejo> I want to learn how to do this
<blaze> sometimes lp does not trigger dependency-wait builds :\
<yofel> so, in short: you clone pangea tooling, install the ruby libs locally with bundler, update the kci.yaml in the ci-tooling, then bundler exec ./update-projects.rb
<clivejo> it hasnt been doing that at all recently
<tsimonq2> klettres PR incoming
<yofel> it should, but might take like 2 or 3 hours
<yofel> clivejo: additionally to that, you need an actual user under your name that's a member of the admin role in jenkins, so you can use your auth token for jenkins in the scripts
<jimarvan> o/ :)
<yofel> hey
<yofel> clivejo: regarding fixing what's missing. All that's needed is to manually create the _unstable and _stable branches in the repositories and re-run the script
<yofel> that's what I'm doing now
<clivejo> have you a script for that?
<yofel> no
<yofel> I don't want to add everything, so I'm just doing the couple by hand
 * acheronuk only gets about 50% of that, but is watching for info
<yofel> clivejo: ok, so I made this after all: alias branchcreate='git checkout kubuntu_yakkety_archive; git checkout -b kubuntu_unstable; git push origin kubuntu_unstable; git checkout -b kubuntu_stable; git push origin kubuntu_stable'
 * tsimonq2 throws a wild https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-klettres/+merge/300957 at acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> yay
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> that needs a rebuild, Launchpad error ^
<tsimonq2> :(
<tsimonq2> same, Launchpad error ^
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ^
<yofel> building
<tsimonq2> thank you yofel 
<tsimonq2> yofel: xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar has been hit by Launchpad failures as well
<ahoneybun> mhall119: any word about sponsorship for Akademy/QtCon?
<tsimonq2> yofel: that one is an epic fail ^
<yofel> yeah... I obviously missed something
<yofel> but why did others build...
<yofel> I'll just retry it, the yakkety job is running fine
<tsimonq2> if I want to fix an application that doesn't have an existing changelog, do I create one?
<tsimonq2> I mean entry that I can add in
<yofel> hm... which one?
<tsimonq2> kalgebra
<tsimonq2> yofel: it's a Debian import so it needs an ubuntu1
<yofel> tsimonq2: it does have an ubuntu1 in git
<yofel> are you on master by chance?
 * tsimonq2 forgot to switch branches :(
<yofel> heh
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> kalgebra PR incoming
<yofel> oh, discover actually compiled, I'm impressed
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I admire the enthusiasm you have :)
<yofel> now what's wrong with akonadimime
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: :)
<yofel> oh right, that's pimlibs, brrr
<clivejo> its part of akonadi!
<clivejo> its expected
<yofel> lol, that looks like it never ever built in the CI
<yofel> OH
<yofel>     Qt5WebEngineConfig.cmake
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> ok, ignore that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: \o/
<acheronuk> yep, I wonder when we'll get QtWebEngine :(
<jimarvan> Qt5WebEngine?
<yofel> the replacement for qtwebkit, essentially chromium with a Qt5 api around it
<tsimonq2> kiriki PR incoming
<jimarvan> oooooh
<jimarvan> sounds sweet :D
<yofel> yeah, but not something anyone wants to actually maintain
<jimarvan> o.O
<jimarvan> I see...
<acheronuk> jimarvan: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtwebengine.git/
<jimarvan> going
<blaze> Author Scarlett Clark, lol
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> very interesting indeed
<blaze> it's better to waste your time somewhere else
<jimarvan> hmm
<clivejo> git fetch simon --by-the-toes
<tsimonq2> khangman PR incoming
<tsimonq2> clivejo: why? lol
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you getting annoyed by all the emails of my many MPs? :D
<clivejo> nope
<jimarvan> :_)
<jimarvan> gn guys
<tsimonq2> clivejo: then why? lol
<jimarvan> see ya tomorrow
<tsimonq2> o/ jimarvan 
<jimarvan> if i survive my shoulder pain
<jimarvan> o/
<clivejo> I call your remote simon
<clivejo> so have to git fetch simon
<tsimonq2> O__o
<acheronuk> clivejo: huh?
<clivejo> Rik much have beaten me to the last one !
<clivejo> must
<acheronuk> ummm https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-khangman/+merge/300962
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I have a task to review our current fund level, since many of you applied
<tsimonq2> oh noes acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> nice catch
<tsimonq2> hold on
<acheronuk> clivejo: you can have them in a bit. I'm sleepy now
<clivejo> me too
<tsimonq2> D: I'm only getting started XD
<clivejo> pace yourself!
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> I was going to carry on with plasma in kci today, but it never happened. tomorow maybe
<acheronuk> clivejo tsimonq2: enthusiasm of youth!
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> also helps to be in another timezone!
<acheronuk> true
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm hoping to reduce Rick's price :P
<tsimonq2> to 0
<tsimonq2> XD
<yofel> mhall119: any idea until when you'll have an update on that?
<acheronuk> I'm wondering what date I can say my 6 months probation will be up
<acheronuk> assuming I get that far!
<yofel> well, don't burn yourself out along the way ;)
<ahoneybun> you will acheronuk
<yofel> other than that, you're like...halfway... I think?
<clivejo> there are good days and there are bad days
<acheronuk> I've been on and off here since January I think?
<acheronuk> but sustained and significant is another measure
<yofel> ah, I judged by 'visible contributions'
<yofel> but I didn't take that close a look to the logs
<ahoneybun> the council can judge on how significant they are
<yofel> so feel free to convince me otherwise
<ahoneybun> and I think they work is great
<ahoneybun> *your work
<acheronuk> yofel: I'll work it out sometime. I'm not in a desperate hurry
<yofel> hm, I really need to figure out how to set up an external builder for jenkins
<yofel> bummer that I can't get docker to work on linode lxd
<yofel> probably because they use a custom kernel
 * acheronuk can feel the youths catching up, that is all
<ahoneybun> I'm tempted to try Unity on this laptop again
<yofel> maybe running a VM would work
<yofel> like, running docker in a VM in lxd on a cloud node. hurray for abstraction
<clivejo> did you do a merge on hangman?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, I left it, as was fubar
<clivejo> looks like its been merged with debian
<mhall119> yofel: I'll try and have it ready by our wednesday call when we review the requests
<yofel> mhall119: ok, thanks!
<mhall119> np
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
<ahoneybun> so for sure I can't go
<acheronuk> clivejo: I did nothing with that MP
<clivejo> I just wonder why that happened
<acheronuk> forgot to change branch?
<clivejo> ah yes
<acheronuk> I've done that once but caught it before it went anywhere
<acheronuk> do I set up a personal wiki page on kubuntu or ubuntu wiki?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-khangman/+merge/300965
<ahoneybun> either, they are the same
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: oh, they share the db then? they look different, but that makes sense
<ahoneybun> yea it's just a theme over it
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: gotcha
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: if I'm going to try to start writing down what I've done, it may as well be there at least in part
<tsimonq2> kiten PR incoming
<ahoneybun> yea and I'll add a testminal
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: thx :)
<ahoneybun> np of course
<tsimonq2> kdenlive! \o/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: how do I know where files have moved?
<tsimonq2> if they are gone, how do I find out where they went?
<acheronuk> if they are gone, they may not be built any more. the install section shows all that was built
<acheronuk> or/and you can look on KDE source git for a package/project to see if there are any changes on there that account for files no longer being built
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0gJEfxBN/file_283.jpg
<tsimonq2> alright
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: file naming may just have changed also etc etc
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you merging kiten?
<acheronuk> can be a be obvious. can be a bit of detective work
<acheronuk> clivejo: for some reason I got no email on that one?
<clivejo> ok Ill do it
<tsimonq2> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-kiten/+merge/300966
<clivejo> yeah got an email about it 
<acheronuk> hmmm. it shows in gmail website, but not in email client. must have fallen foul of some filter
<tsimonq2> \o/ merged
<acheronuk> ok people. I'm calling it a night. :)
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @marcinsagol Life is Strange works well so far
<valorie> tsimonq2: you're on fire!
<valorie> lovely to see you join the team
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> valorie: how are you? :)
<valorie> good!
<valorie> missing my husband -- he's been on a week-long work trip, and returns tomorrow
<tsimonq2> valorie: do you have access to rebuild yakkety_unstable_kcalc please?
<tsimonq2> oh okay :)
<valorie> are you having a good summer?
<tsimonq2> yeah! :D
<valorie> sorry, I'm not a packager and don't want to muck stuff up
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<valorie> ahoneybun: do you have that access?
<yofel> kcalc building
<valorie> ^^^
<tsimonq2> thank you yofel 
<valorie> ah, yofel still up
<valorie> bit late there isn't it?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Access for ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez
<valorie> yofel did it
<tsimonq2> yofel: this is the same critical error that was in another package, did you find a solution? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth/lastFailedBuild/consoleFull
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_kpackage - ran out of memory
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_kpty - also ran out of memory
<yofel> hm, no, I just retried that
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner - needs a rerun, Launchpad error
<valorie> gosh, somebody kick LP some new memory!
<yofel> that's not LP, that's the CI
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_milou - also needs a rebuild because of Launchpad
<valorie> oh right
<tsimonq2> weird, yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop is still failing although the appstream data move correction has already been done
<tsimonq2> yofel: maybe needs a rebuild? do you know what's going on? ^
<tsimonq2> dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/share/appdata/org.kde.plasmashell.metainfo.xml" (tried in "." and "debian/tmp")
<tsimonq2> dh_install: plasma-desktop-data missing files: usr/share/appdata/org.kde.plasmashell.metainfo.xml
<tsimonq2> dh_install: missing files, aborting
<valorie> !info plasma-discover-updater
<ubottu> plasma-discover-updater (source: plasma-discover): Update manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.4-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 39 kB, installed size 160 kB
<yofel> did someone merge that? because that never built
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_systemsettings - needs a rebuild to make sure that there aren't any critical issues, last two builds were inconclusive
<tsimonq2> xenial_unstable_khangman, yofel?
<ahoneybun> fixes all around
<tsimonq2> \o/
<yofel> plasma-desktop
<tsimonq2> kalgebra, kiriki, khangman, \o/
<tsimonq2> \o/
<leumas> more \o/!!
<yofel> hm...
<valorie> plasma-desktop is rather important!
<yofel> oh. plasma-desktop is depwait
<yofel> uh, but the log says otherwise
<yofel> wth
<yofel> I'll rebuild it
<yofel> plasma-discover deleted
<tsimonq2> picmi PR incoming
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_ffmpegthumbs - exited with not enough memory
<tsimonq2> same with yakkety_unstable_attica
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_bomber - Launchpad error, needs rebuilding
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_granatier - too little memory
<yofel> meh, where are the memory errors coming from. It's not like the server runs OOM
<tsimonq2> gwenview PR incoming
<valorie> wonderful to see all this work happening
 * valorie goes off to eat dinner
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-23
<tsimonq2> woah what?
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build successfully
<tsimonq2> yofel: can you see what's going on?
<yofel> tsimonq2: well, I have shell access and a monitoring attached to the CI, but I can't see anything obviously wrong
<tsimonq2> yofel: so then rebuild? :)
<yofel> I triggered what you said
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> well, that's a big build queue...
<tsimonq2> yofel: did you do a global rebuild? just curious
<yofel> oh, the daily job for mgmt_merger just triggered
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> yofel: so this isn't all to Kubuntu packaging right?
<tsimonq2> from what you have seen, I can do this for hours on end
<tsimonq2> but what else is there to do?
<yofel> tsimonq2: no, that's the CI part. Which does help with the release packaging, but that is a seperate workflow
<tsimonq2> yofel: so what else can I help with? :)
<yofel> good question right now, clivejo would probably have a better answer for that. Lets see
<yofel> hm, the ci isn't really triggering any builds. Now I wonder whether I either fixed it earlier, or broke it...
<yofel> well, it did trigger breeze-gtk because of an SCM change, so I guess it's working..
<tsimonq2> yofel: what happens to these CI builds next?
<yofel> they go on, until a new upstream release happens. At which the kubuntu-automation tooling that generates the release packages goes and merges kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_yakkety_archive.
<tsimonq2> where's that?
<yofel> that way getting the new release done is very little work, as long as the CI packages are in a good shape
<yofel> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<yofel> currently being reworked, the README is for the old and still used scripts
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> yofel: what about my two outstanding MPs? :D
<yofel> sec
<tsimonq2> k
<yofel> done
<yofel> and the merger is done too
<yofel> aaaaaaaaaaand it triggered 440 builds
<yofel> sitter: Is it really supposed to do that? ^
<tsimonq2> yofel: thanks :)
<yofel> # docker --version
<yofel> Docker version 1.6.2, build 7c8fca2
<yofel> hm, I wonder if we can update that...
<tsimonq2> yofel: if there is a file listed in the install file that is no longer present, do you remove it?
<tsimonq2> right?
<yofel> yes, otherwise the package won't build
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> well I'm off to bed, thanks for all of your help yofel 
<tsimonq2> o/
<yofel> tsimonq2: nini, thanks to you for fixing so much!
<leumas> Hi All, please see error generated by Steam  https://goo.gl/FxAncA PLease help me resolve this.
<yofel> leumas: #kubuntu for support please
<yofel> wheee
<yofel> figured out how to run a vanilla kernel on linode. I have a working docker in lxd \o/
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> will you use that for builds, or what?
<ahoneybun> I just got the email about that boot
<yofel> valorie: trying to put another jenkins executor on linode
<valorie> nice!
<yofel> now I have to figure out how to set *that* up :P
<valorie> I'm assuming you never sleep
<yofel> well, soon I will. I am getting sleepy after all
<valorie> news from Munich is so bad
<valorie> and sad
<yofel> indeed
<yofel> ok, jenkins can now talk to linode...
<ahoneybun> jenkins talks to the lxc?
<yofel> it talks to the container over ssh
<yofel> I already got it to do *something* http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/190/console
<yofel> now the problem is how to deploy the ci-tooling to the slave
<valorie> neato
<yofel> and that not all jobs that should run on all slaves are matrix jobs :/
<yofel> although, the docker cleanup can just be a cronjob..
<yofel> and there goes LP again..
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: if you look at the failed plasma-desktop build timestamp in it's name, it predates the packaging change I made to fix the appstream data. so the sources were generated pre my change, but it just got queue for a stupidly long time
<acheronuk> and it's successor build with the change has never quite got to build yet. was in the queue when the queue was cleared yesterday I thing
<santa_> good morning everyone
<yofel> moin
<acheronuk> morning :)
<santa_> offtopic: just got into lxc containers and this seems awesome
 * yofel spent half of the night making docker work in priviledged lxd containers
<yofel> lxc is great though, and I recommend reading https://www.stgraber.org/2016/03/11/lxd-2-0-blog-post-series-012/ for lxd
<clivejo> are you planning to build stuff on the new Linode server?
<yofel> I want a kci slave on linode
<yofel> the slave works, docker too now. But now I don't get how to deploy the docker containers for the ci
<yofel> rake can't find some ruby modules for some reason
<santa_> I am investigating lxc to migrate my ppa simulation invention from libvirt on top of kvm
<santa_> right now I'm feeling better working with it directly, without lxd
<santa_> docker seems it wouldn't be appropiate as I need persistent storage
<yofel> right, if you want system containers you want lxc. And lxc does give you a bit more flexibility than lxd
<acheronuk> KCI seems to be stalled waiting for that linode docker container, which is offline?
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> lets see if I can abort that
<acheronuk> s/docker/lxc or whatever
 * yofel didn't think it would wait on the offline slave
<acheronuk> that got it moving again :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: Is apps staging for xenial meant to have Qt 5.6.1 in it?
<clivejo> no :(
<clivejo> I forgot that was there when I copied frameworks 
<acheronuk> it want to remove my plasma, as I'm still on 5.6.5 on this main machine
<acheronuk> ah.. right
<clivejo> eakk
 * acheronuk disables apps staging for now
<clivejo> what is it trying to remove?
 * clivejo shouldnt have sat up chatting to Maro so late last night
<clivejo> I feel so hungover today
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20584915/
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> with all the changes with apps (missing and disabled packages) maybe I should klear the staging-apps PPA
<clivejo> and redo them
<clivejo> how does this work Yofel?
<clivejo> On YY Im on Qt5.6.1, Plasma 5.7.2 and having problem will apps not being Qt5.6.1
<acheronuk> lol. back to front then
<clivejo> plasma-discover seems to be broken
<acheronuk> I posted about discover yesterday
<yofel> you might as well
<clivejo> really I need YY Apps to be built on Qt5.6.1
<yofel> as long as all fixes are in git, that should be easy
<clivejo> are the package lists fixed now?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> ie a git-do-all should now see them
<santa_> git-clone-all
<santa_> but it doesn't use the static package names lists
<acheronuk> clivejo: one prob is plasma-discover 5.7.2 depends packagekit >= 1.0
<acheronuk> and some obsolete plasma-discover 5.6.5 packages maybe
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20467363/
<acheronuk> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/20468770/
<acheronuk> what I posted yesterday ^^^
<clivejo> why does muon have an epoch
<clivejo> whats building that package
<yofel> muon is from muon
<yofel> and it had one for a long time
<clivejo> is muon being released again?
<yofel> huh? weren't you one of the people that fixed it last cycle?
<clivejo> yes, but it wasnt released
<clivejo>  muon-updater (4:5.7.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1)
<clivejo> that package came from staging
<clivejo> I worked on the Muon Package Manager
<yofel> that is not from muon, but a transitional package from discover
<clivejo> ah yes
<clivejo> muon-discover depends on plasma-discover-updater
<clivejo> but dont see that being created by that control file
<clivejo> my head is just not in the zone today
<clivejo> Neon has a plasma-discover-updater.install while Debian doesnt
<acheronuk> That YY VM had been updated multiple times, so I can't guarantee there wasn't some left over oddities on it
<acheronuk> can try a clean one leter maybe
<clivejo> my recent merge with debian removed those packages
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=29d2a111eb591d7bb5c5bc7954223b13f8eb7d70
<yofel> urgh, now jenkins has a hardcoded apt-cache host
<yofel> 11:24:50 gpg: keyblock resource `/var/lib/jenkins/tooling/gnupg/secring.gpg': file open error
<yofel> oops
<soee> hiho
<yofel> 11:54:42 D: Writing logfile: /var/lib/jenkins/workspaces/yakkety/unstable/gwenview/build/gwenview_16.04.3+p16.10+git20160723.1156-0_source.ppa.upload
<yofel> 11:54:42 Successfully uploaded packages.
<yofel> FINALLY
<soee> to archive ?
<yofel> soee: I'm setting up another build executor for KCI, but the tooling is really not intended for that......
<soee> on the linode vps ?
<yofel> yes
<soee> do we have already some running ?
<yofel> soee: "some" ?
<yofel> the linode is running, and has an LXD setup mostly meant for packaging setup on it if people need a server to work on
<yofel> I now put a jenkins slave in an lxd container http://kci.pangea.pub/computer/linode-01/
<yofel> which... took a while...
<soee> ah i thought we were talking about building instances not for users but kci
<soee> so the one that grabs stuff from git tries to build it etc.
<yofel> ah no, it was primarily meant for users, but the server has plenty of resources so it could be used for that
<soee> unused resources are lost resources ;D
<yofel> that was what harald wanted to do back when he first set the ci up
<soee> we shudl use all we can 
<yofel> yes, esp. as that linode is actually somewhat expensive if we had to pay for it ^^
<acheronuk> and hopefully won't run out of memory? ;)
<yofel> kci has 4G, linode 24G
<soee> if users want to build something and need more resources some kce instancs could be pasued than
<yofel> a "bit" more :P
<yofel> but the memory issues is a docker bug I believe
<yofel> you find verious bug reports if you look for it
<soee> hmm
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, I was jesting
<yofel> but I don't want to upgrade docker 1.6 to 1.11 without having a fallback slave 
<soee> tried: http://kubernetes.io ?
<yofel> the linode slave runs 1.11, so we'll see
<yofel> no, I know that harald or rohan had played with docker swarm, but the tooling requires far too much handwork in the setup currently
<yofel> so fixing that comes first
<yofel> someone also needs to look at the changes he did for NCI
<acheronuk> NCI even has sound effects :P
 * acheronuk runs
<yofel> sounds like harald alright
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<yofel> heyho
<yofel> YES, the slave built gwenview
<yofel> lets add some more executors
<yofel> hm, might as well overdo it while I'm at it
<clivejo> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~kubuntu-ci/ubuntu/unstable'.
<clivejo> back to front?
<yofel> clivejo: where did you see that?
<clivejo> in the console log
<acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable
<yofel> clivejo: of *what*?
<acheronuk> oh. right
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/53/console
<clivejo> 12:25:37
<yofel> 12:27:04 make: *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop.
<yofel> well, master
 * yofel set 32 executors on linode-01
<yofel> lets see how that works out:D
<clivejo> you trying to make it go boom?!?
<acheronuk> 32 :D
<acheronuk> stress test...
<clivejo> I thought the executors had to be set to stop Jenkins crashing
<acheronuk> you might kill launchpad
<yofel> uhm, according to dstat and zabbix, that uses barely any resources, a bunch of disk IO and +1.2G memory
<acheronuk> wow
<yofel> uhm, ok. I did kill it
<yofel> btrfs that is -.-
 * yofel does desaster recovery
<clivejo> LOL
 * clivejo thinks yofel is having fun!
<yofel> :P
<yofel> uh oh
<yofel> [39693.784549] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at fffffffffffffe58
<yofel> [39693.784557] IP: [<ffffffffc00a5d2c>] __btrfs_unlink_inode+0x1c/0x470 [btrfs]
<yofel> grr
<clivejo> have to ping BS?
<yofel> lets see if I can trigger a hard reset
<clivejo> what did you kill the linode or KCI machine?
<yofel> linode
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> I guess btrfs couldn't handle the kernel 4.5 -> 4.4 downgrade
<yofel> because I'm running it in other places under heavy stress in 4.4 and it runs fine
<clivejo> acheronuk: sorry for cancelling you project yesterday
<yofel> ok, linode back up
<yofel> lets see
<acheronuk> clivejo: no problem at all. I'm in no hurry. I was more pleased to see Simon getting stuck in
<clivejo> well that was the intention behind it
<clivejo> its nice to see things happen!
<acheronuk> If he's back later, perhaps he can look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274580284/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kwidgetsaddons_5.24.0+p16.10+git20160723.0238-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> hm, btrfsck doesn't see anything, but I don't trust that fs structure anymore :S
<clivejo> did all his merge reqests get pushed?
<yofel> or hm, lets try again
<acheronuk> clivejo: think so. yofel was doing them v late
<clivejo> how is he so perky today!
<clivejo> I feel like I could sleep for a week
<acheronuk> I felt like that earlier in the week. Now it's cooler I'm better
<yofel> when I'm angry I don't need sleep :P
<yofel> and jenkins makes you angry
<clivejo> do you drink coffee?
<acheronuk> me or yfl?
<acheronuk> I think I've now become mostly immune to caffeine. Doesn't help like it used to....
<clivejo> yofel
<clivejo> I dont drink it
<clivejo> but thinking I should start!
<yofel> at work I do
<clivejo> Im in a strange mood today
<soee> ^.^
<clivejo> thats one way to clear a queue
<clivejo> yofel: the container you setup for packaging, is it shared for all the packagers?
<yofel> it's shared for whoever has his key in the ubuntu account
<clivejo> so for access to depot who ssh key would it use?
<yofel> you can either use one for all, or make a container for each person
<yofel> none, it doesn't have access right now
<yofel> as for that, the container needs its own ssh key
<clivejo> I dont fancy putting my keys on it :/
<yofel> just make a password less key in the container and add that to depot
<yofel> just make sure to remind people to not take that key out of there
<clivejo> what about git access to LP?
<yofel> there is no push access unless someone decides whose user will be the proxy
<yofel> that's why I personally recommend one container per person
<yofel> and you can invite people to use yours as needed
<clivejo> can we use one of the kubuntu accounts as a proxy?
<clivejo> ie create a key for kubuntu-packagers
<yofel> no, please don't do that
<yofel> rather create a new user and add the key to that
<yofel> well, packagers is a team, so you couldn't add a key to that anyway
<clivejo> how would you do it?
<clivejo> the kubuntu-ci seems to be an actual account
<yofel> use my account, add a new key to it, give people access to my container while i'm watching them, then kick them out when I have to leave
<clivejo> yellow belts is a team too?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> yellow belts should not be member of packagers anyway
<clivejo> would setting up abrand new account, something like kubuntu-training or something work?
<yofel> well, feel free to, as long as it doesn't give people unreviewed committ access to kubuntu-packagers
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> yofel: is my key still on dev.kubuntu.co.uk ?
<clivejo> cant log in
<yofel> how are you trying to?
<clivejo> ssh dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<yofel> hm, it seems to be there
<clivejo> Host dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<clivejo>     User ubuntu
<clivejo>     IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_clivejo
<yofel> what's the error?
<yofel> oh, wrong user
<clivejo> whats the username?
<yofel> 'clivejo' on port 22 will give you the host. 'ubuntu' on a different port will give you a container
<yofel> although, it seems one of the port mappings got lost in the reboot :/
<clivejo> just want a container
<yofel> clivejo: try port 2201
<clivejo> in
<yofel> clivejo: sorry, jenkins killed the server again
<acheronuk> linode KCI node just fell over?
<acheronuk> oh
<clivejo> I figured!
<yofel> I think I need to recreate that FS :(
<yofel> Jul 23 14:47:14 ubuntu kernel: BTRFS: error (device sdc1) in btrfs_rename:9374: errno=-2 No such entry
<yofel> Jul 23 14:47:14 ubuntu kernel: BTRFS info (device sdc1): forced readonly
<yofel> I'll try to do a quick reboot to get your container back up and leave jenkins down
<yofel> then I'll be gone for a while
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> my poor container
<clivejo> you killed it!
<clivejo> how do I get my terminal back :/
<clivejo> packet_write_wait: Connection to 139.162.164.207 port 2201: Broken pipe
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> clivejo: should work again
<yofel> as long as you don't do jenkins-level crazy things nothing bad should happen
<yofel> I'll recreate the setup on a clean filesystem in the evening
<yofel> bbl
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> have fun
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> git-clone-all uses depot :(
<ahoneybun> lots of action today yofel lol
<soee> this saturday is sponsored by letter R like  Red :-)
<acheronuk> plasma-desktop is about to go GREEN
<soee> \o/
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ahh I see
<tsimonq2> yofel: no problem, it's nice to learn this stuff :)
<tsimonq2> I'll fix something before I go
<clivejo> grrrr
<tsimonq2> yofel: the failure on xenial_unstable_dolphin is an internal error, not related to the package
<tsimonq2> o/ for now
<clivejo> lot of internal errors at the moment
<clivejo> yofel: is it posible to run the staging script again?
<yofel> re
<yofel> clivejo: staging script is unaffected by what I do. Regarding the deleted packages: try it
<yofel> if you don't see them as Deleted on the delete page anymore you're fine
<yofel> clivejo: do you need linode? I would like to take that offline
<clivejo> nope, go ahead
<yofel> and I think I should be reading up on lvm...
<acheronuk> hmmm... wiki won't let me create a page
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yea the wiki is kinda broken for login
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well it works at times
<yofel> wiki modification is also restricted to specific teams
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I'm logged in from the ubunutu side
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well pagea
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not making one
<clivejo> the wiki sucks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: "You are not allowed to copy this page!"
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Copy mine
<yofel> last I heard was: The wikis are locked down to only two teams: ~ubuntu-members and a
<yofel> Canonical team.
<acheronuk> yofel: great!
<acheronuk> just as well I'm not in a huge hurry to do it!
<yofel> ah, there's also ~ubuntu-wiki-editors for non-members
<acheronuk> yofel: so I could join that with the justification of creating a profile page?
<clivejo> OSM have a thriving mediawiki install ( http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Main_Page ) why on earth cant Ubuntu ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Oh
<yofel> probably...? popey is the team owner, so maybe ask him in #ubuntu-devel?
<acheronuk> yofel: may do that then, they should at least know how to sort it, even if I can't join the team
<yofel> right
<acheronuk> but after the weekend. no rush on this. I just had a urge to start doing it, and was thwarted
<yofel> oh, I know that feeling combined with the wiki...
<clivejo> did valorie bribe you with cookies?
<yofel> I didn't get cookies when I applied :(
<acheronuk> I want ginger biscuits
<clivejo> I still havent got them!
<clivejo> I feel cheated!
<clivejo> yofel: should apps 16.04.3 be built on Qt5.6.1?
<yofel> for yakkety yes, for xenial... probably too as we're almost done with plasma 5.7
<clivejo> why wont git-clone-all grab libkgeomap ?
<yofel> dunno
<clivejo> did you map it?
<yofel> git-clone-all doesn't use our maps, but creates a package list directly from depot
<yofel> see kubuntu-automation/.cache/
 * clivejo beats head off the table
<clivejo> I give up!
<jimarvan> :)
<yofel> ok, so lets try to kill the server again...
<clivejo> kill it, kill it
<jimarvan> :O
<yofel> better, I was reconfiguring the docker bridge
<yofel> because our ci builders for some reason expect apt-cacher-ng to be available at 10.0.3.1:3142
<yofel> ok, that built, so let hell break loose
<yofel> hm.....
<yofel> well that didn't go too well
<jimarvan> ....
<jimarvan> :S
<jimarvan> that must have hurt xD
<yofel> I never set up RVM
<yofel> now how do I do that...
<clivejo> apt install rvm
<yofel> that's not a thing
<yofel> but I got that installed
<yofel> but now it's failing to actually install the correct rvm ruby *-.-
<clivejo> is it not ?!? *whistles*
<yofel> I'm somewhat tempted to just tar up the freakin' rvm env from river and copy it to linode
<yofel> or let me try something else
<clivejo> whats river?
<yofel> kci hostname
<yofel> sry
<yofel> ok, using root seems to work
<yofel> oh great, now it's compiling ruby......
<yofel> Error loading RubyGems plugin "/home/jenkins-slave/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.2.0@merger/gems/gem-wrappers-1.2.7/lib/rubygems_plugin.rb": cannot load such file -- gem-wrappers (LoadError)
<yofel> what?!?
<yofel> finally...
<blaze> so green, am i in a forest?
<yofel> ok, btrfs can't handle parallel trashing on 64 subvolumes. bummer
<yofel> ext4+overlayfs it is I guess
<clivejo> you seem to be enjoying yourself !
<yofel> I am actually
<yofel> .P
<clivejo> kinda wish I could look over your shoulder and watch an expert at work!
<yofel> an expert that googles like every 2nd command because he has barely any idea about ruby environments? :P
<yofel> at least I have backups, so setting this up agains should take an hour at most
<clivejo> I think I nodded off for a few minutes just there :/
<clivejo> so if I kopy qt,fw and plasma from the staging-plasma and build apps 16.04.3 on those?
<clivejo> Ive bumped Qt to 5.6.1, FW to 5.24 and Plasma to 5.7.2
<clivejo> and hopefully got all the apps this time!
<yofel> yeah, should work
<clivejo> yofel: did you send out an email regarding downgrade of those packaged with bad epochs?
<yofel> no, I forgot about that -.-
<yofel> that were too many parallel discussions yesterday
<clivejo> I know!
<clivejo> yofel: I deleted all the packages in staging-kdeapplications
<yofel> now or earlier?
<clivejo> but LP is rejecting all my uploads
<clivejo> earlier
<yofel> what's an example reject message?
<clivejo> File zeroconf-ioslave_16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1.debian.tar.xz already exists in Kubuntu Staging KDE Applications, but uploaded version has different contents.
<clivejo> should I redo them as ppa10 or something?
<yofel> oh, you'll have to upload something higher than ppa1 then. I guess it didn't delete the metadata yet
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> LP doesnt nothing fast!
<santa_> I have my doubts that would work, but go ahead and try
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> We have recently noticed you made a claim for tax refund of lb235.84
<clivejo> idiots
<clivejo> wrong pounds
<yofel> 22:33:02 Error on retry_it(unknown) :: Container command '/var/lib/jenkins/ci-tooling/kci/builder.rb' not found or does not exist.
<yofel> this tooling is cursed I tell you
<clivejo> booby traps
<yofel> ok, mergers work again
<clivejo> yofel: is it working again?
<yofel> no, rake is being a though opponent
 * clivejo nods and smiles
<clivejo> yofel: can I do a LP push?
<yofel> sure
<clivejo> need to pause?
<yofel> that wouldn't work right now
<clivejo> ok Ill go ahead and push
<clivejo> how does it do mergers without any executors?
<yofel> it won't do any
<clivejo> yofel: ark seems to have lost its epoch in KA
<clivejo> and Ive no idea why
<clivejo> its in https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/packaging-exceptions.json
<yofel> new or old tooling? That's only for the old one
<clivejo> old one
<clivejo> I run the staging-upload script again
<clivejo> looking at previous LP upload emails
<clivejo> [~kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/xenial] ark 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 (Accepted)
<clivejo> that was a few days ago
<clivejo> but this morning - [~kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications] ark_16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa10_source.changes (Rejected)
<yofel> ah, the epoch is not part of the filename
<clivejo> whats changed?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-24
<yofel> nothing. the epoch is never part of the filenames.
<clivejo> it seems to have been a few days ago :/
<yofel> no, the accept messages print the package version, the reject messages tell the change filename
<yofel> those are 2 different things
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> there was an email about the source code of ark being updated
<clivejo> maybe thats why its rejected?
<yofel> well, the email content tells you why it's rejected
<clivejo> Hi Albert, any chance to have a respin for the Ark tarball? We need to
<clivejo> > include this commit [1] in order to have a functioning Ark on Plasma
<clivejo> > 5.7
<clivejo> what should I version the respun orig tarball?
<clivejo> a?
<yofel> yep
 * yofel fixed the docker deployment be reshuffling code whose oder shouldn't matter at all.........
<yofel> I'll put the CI in production mode again
<yofel> or maybe not......
<yofel> oh conflicts, that's ok
<clivejo> why does it always blame me :(
<clivejo> Yippppe [~kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/yakkety] ark 4:16.04.3a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 (Accepted)
<clivejo> see the epochs in that filename
<clivejo> weirdness
<yofel> that is not a filename ^^
<clivejo> and you uploaded ffmpegthumbs to yakkety, so dont need to worry about it being missing
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> so its just kde4libs and kde-110n need looking at now
<clivejo> kde4libs you did manually last time
<clivejo> ?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> to get that as part of the auto run you have to set the correct version somewhere
<clivejo> you didnt backport it?  Is it ok to do that?
<clivejo> create the branch etc
<clivejo> yofel: ^
<clivejo> eakk kubuntu-ci left us!
<yofel> hm, changing a global setting seems to reset the bot
<yofel> clivejo: well, it should get backported. I didn't have it finished though
<clivejo> Ill leave it then
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> how are you all?
<clivejo> but Ill create the branch
<clivejo> hi Simon
<yofel> o/
<clivejo> we are having fun, breaking stuff
<yofel> tired :P
<clivejo> yofel has killed and brought KCI back to live a few times now
<yofel> well, I *think* I have it down now. But we'll see when the build jobs start running
<tsimonq2> hey clivejo, can you give me something more to do than fix build errors? :D
<clivejo> Im afraid fixing build errors is the main job at the moment!
<yofel> ok, LVM survived the forkbomb of launching 40 builds at once
<tsimonq2> clivejo: alright :)(
<tsimonq2> *:)
 * clivejo cheers and pours himself a drink in celebration
<tsimonq2> anything specific I can do at the moment or should I just go nuts? :)
<clivejo> well yofel and I wont be about for much longer I reckon
<clivejo> getting very near bed time
<tsimonq2> I understand
<clivejo> what does Rejected:'Description' mean
<clivejo> on a LP email
<yofel> uh, no idea o.O
<clivejo> [~kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications] cantor_16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa10_i386.changes (Rejected)
<clivejo> weird emails
<clivejo> yet the actual build looks fine to me - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274724546/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-i386.cantor_4%3A16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa10_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> oh thats much better :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> lol
<yofel> 00:30:56 Host key verification failed.
<yofel> 00:30:56 
<yofel> 00:30:56 Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<yofel> what?!?
<yofel> actually, why are we using dput over sftp...
<clivejo> for me regular ftp stalls out on large files :/
<yofel> hm, there is that, true
<clivejo> like breeze
<clivejo> calligra
<tsimonq2> finally, I no longer have a red screen :P
<clivejo> theres time yet
<yofel> now with more executors you can have even larger red screens than before!
<clivejo> 32 at once!
<clivejo> thats fun!
<clivejo> put it full screen and it gives the illusion of falling into a pit of doom
<clivejo> yofel: whats it trying to do?
<tsimonq2> XD yofel 
<clivejo> does it dput the build to LP if it builds ok?
<yofel> it dputs the source. And it tries that twice and fails then
<yofel> I think we need a couple more tries with longer sleeps in between
<clivejo> ive noticed with mass uploads LP sometimes ignores some of them :/
<tsimonq2> yofel: wth? bug queue and there's IDLE builders?
<tsimonq2> lol
<clivejo> you increased linode executors to 40?
<yofel> tsimonq2: the builds are ordered to prevent depwait / dep mismatch as possible. So e-c-m waits on the current jobs, and everything else waits on e-c-m as that's the frameworks root
<tsimonq2> I see yofel 
<clivejo> they gonna love us!
<tsimonq2> yofel: just giving you a hard time ;)
<yofel> clivejo: well, it survided launching most of those at once. So that'll stay like that
<clivejo> is it ok to max the resources out on it?
<yofel> that's not max resources, just high peak I/O. But it could probably handle even more
<yofel> I think memory wise it used 3G at most, now using ~1G 
<clivejo> CPU?
<yofel> peaks occasionally at 100% when it's building lots of sources. But as the builders spent most of the time waiting for launchpad, average cpu usage is like 10% or so
<clivejo> oh, its not actually building on the Linode machine?
<yofel> it's building the sources, not the binaries
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> binaries are built in the PPA
<clivejo> I thought it was building binaries too
<yofel> building those would require a considerable amount of CPU power
<clivejo> have you solved the LP not available messages?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> need a retry/sleep 
<yofel> hm....
<clivejo> did kde4libs build for you?
<yofel> failed on symbols
<clivejo> same here
<clivejo> was there a problem with the symbols?
<clivejo> or will a batchpatch fix it?
<yofel> I think it's fine, but there was something fishy about it so I wanted to check it later
<clivejo> #MISSING: 4:4.14.22# _ZTIN6Strigi14BufferedStreamIcEE@Base 4:4.14.16
<clivejo> looks fishy to me
<yofel> I think it's fine in practice because we haven't been using strigi in a long time, but that's a bit tricky to guarantee
<clivejo> Ive removed them and will upload again
<valorie> weeeee
<valorie> so much work going on!
<valorie> \o/
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie :)
<valorie> greetings
<valorie> gosh if we get things fixed so quickly early, release will be a breeze
<valorie> instead of a nail-biter
<valorie> knock on wood.....
<tsimonq2> valorie: when's the next release?
<tsimonq2> and what are we releasing? lol
<tsimonq2> s/we/the Kubuntu team/
<valorie> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> oh dear, the wiki.....
<tsimonq2> oh you mean like Yakkety and Xenial
<tsimonq2> I see
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<yofel> applications beta 16.08 (16.07.80) was released yesterday I think. But for that 16.04.3 needs to be done, and we need a plan what we do with kdepim without qtwebengine
<valorie> right, we just released 16.04.1 the other day
<valorie> but that was just bugfixes
<valorie> yofel: we've given up on qtwebengine?
<valorie> sgclark started it, but didn't get far enough that someone can finish it?
<yofel> valorie: from what I gathered on oftc, hefee might be taking another shot at that. But that might not be in time for us
<valorie> does hefee have the work sgclark did?
<yofel> yes, at least what's in git
<valorie> good
<valorie> well, I guess we can decide at some point before feature freeze
<valorie> aug. 18
<valorie> coming pretty soon
<valorie> :(
<valorie> there is another mail client
<valorie> but it's no PIM
<valorie> trojita
<valorie> !info trojita
<ubottu> Package trojita does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I wonder why that isn't in the archive
<clivejo> noone has packaged it yet?
<valorie> right
<valorie> lol
<valorie> we might consider packaging that if PIM can't be provided
<clivejo> theres a nightly for xenial here - https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-daily/+packages?field.name_filter=trojita&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<valorie> looks like the last build failed.....
<valorie> no, all green check marks, right?
<valorie> but trojita-nightly - 0.7.0+201607230446~ubuntu16.04.1, none for 16.10
<clivejo> nope, but that shouldnt be a huge problem
<clivejo> how does it render the emails
<clivejo> might also use qtwebengine
<yofel> hm...
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> failing to dput again
<clivejo> oh its a KDE project - git://anongit.kde.org/trojita
<yofel> yes, but like, why?!?
<yofel> http://kci.pangea.pub/view/yakkety%20FIX/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/192/console -> works
<yofel> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/204/console -> fails
<clivejo> End of File of course
<yofel> both linode
<yofel> and now all the ones I look at work
<yofel> and master is crapping out again
<clivejo> 01:49:29 make: *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop.
<valorie> yes, trojita has been a KDE project for quite awhile
<clivejo> my internet is sooooo slow
<clivejo> and LP is soooooo slow
<yofel> meh, and my slave permissions are soooooo wrong
<clivejo> well kde4libs finally build and Im poked rebuilds, so on that note Im going to zzzzZZZZZzzzzzZZZZzzzzZZZ
<yofel> nini
<clivejo> and Ive downloaded 16.04.1 to install on a Windows 10 laptop sometime in the next few days!
<clivejo> only took 2 hours!
<clivejo> BTW do you mind if I create a LP git repo for trojita? I might look at that tomorrow if I get a chance
<yofel> go ahead
<yofel> ok, I think I worked around the permissions...
<clivejo> would you mind putting that epoch email out?
<yofel> opened up a new mail window with a subject. I'll write the rest in a bit
 * tsimonq2 fixes problems
<tsimonq2> where do I go to report a bug in a package in that Plasma Staging PPA?
<tsimonq2> sorry I couldn't work on more today, I was out of the house, but at least I got to a fix for xenial_unstable_discover
<tsimonq2> PR here if anyone wants to take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-plasma-discover/+merge/300983
<tsimonq2> I'm off for the day
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey I spot a acheronuk merging my MPs! :D
 * tsimonq2 couldn't sleep
<ahoneybun> I just saw the email
<ahoneybun> damn Verizon phone hacking
<tsimonq2> hey it's night owl ahoneybun :D
<ahoneybun> heyo
<tsimonq2> yeah :(
<ahoneybun> trying to break into a phone atm
<ahoneybun> or was about to sleep
<tsimonq2> oh jeez
<tsimonq2> you were going to sleep?
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> and...
<ahoneybun> the people made the phone go into FRP
<tsimonq2> your phone got hacked?!?!?!?!?
<tsimonq2> :(
<ahoneybun> well not mine
<ahoneybun> my dad bougt one off somepeople
<ahoneybun> *bought
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<acheronuk> morning :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: how are you? :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I would say that commit message was a bit long..
<acheronuk> but that is my pref
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: good thanks. :)
<tsimonq2> wow long
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I literally copied the message I put in debian/changelog lol
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, for readability on that, a little less is more IYSWIM
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I see
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'll make it more basic in the future
<tsimonq2> so acheronuk, I see you're a ninja?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, I got ambushed with that
<acheronuk> or was a nice surprises a week or 2 ago I should say
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: is it sort of like Ubuntu Membership where you have to show significant and sustained contribution, or is it like yellow belts, where I just had to convince ahoneybun I knew what I was talking about (I do, but all I had to do was talk to him)
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I still owe in bribes for it though. 
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I mean, what experience did you have beforehand?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: see https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#.7Ekubuntu-ninjas
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm aware of that, I'm just wondering what *your* experience was :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I had been helping on here testing things for a few months, then submitting packaging fixes as you are doing. just generally helping out
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: how long did you submit packaging fixes?
<tsimonq2> (before becoming a ninja)
 * acheronuk looks at irc logs
<acheronuk> ummm... hard to find. lol
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do you have just a casual estimate, I don't need exact dates :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: weeks/month or so rather than many months anyway
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: month being singular?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: month and a bit? maybe?
<tsimonq2> great thanks :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: point is there is going to be no set time. you could be quicker. depends when the powers that be think you are ready
<ahoneybun> seeing as ninjas have access to the PPA's we should trust them enough
<ahoneybun> also we need 2 developers to vouch
<acheronuk> ^^^ exactly
<ahoneybun> as that page that acheronuk links to kinda explains
<tsimonq2> yep :)
<ahoneybun> at least with the 2 developer part
<tsimonq2> I think I can do that :)
<ahoneybun> since the PPAs also include the backports too
<tsimonq2> I see
<ahoneybun> not sure we have 2 official devs right now
<acheronuk> I was a bit caught by surprise being added to that!
<ahoneybun> the dev list or PPA?
<tsimonq2> if I'm reading this description right, my best bet would be to work on something other than just yakkety/xenial failures :P
<acheronuk> If yofel asks "Are you evil?.... then"
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: ninjas
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: all of it
<ahoneybun> well the 2 devs left are yofel and scarlett
<ahoneybun> and scarlett is on a break atm
<ahoneybun> I would say that yofel would want a KC vote on it as a backup maybe
<ahoneybun> which I think is fair as well
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yep, broaden it. help test iso when needed, how new releases in ppas etc upgrade, report bugs we find in LP or upstream, and on and on
<ahoneybun> *not putting words into yofel's mouth here
<ahoneybun> I can upload to the PPA's as a KC member I believe
<ahoneybun> or Documentation :)
<acheronuk> plenty to do
<tsimonq2> alright acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: fixing a merge right now
<ahoneybun> since he knows the deb packaging maybe once he get's a KDE Identity account he can help with: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
 * acheronuk goes looking for coffee
<acheronuk> that's better :)
<ahoneybun> valorie: what;s up with this: https://trello.com/c/uvJp5i9t/126-add-content-to-the-blank-wiki-pages-for-upgrades-to-xenial
<ahoneybun> since you got me on trello
<ahoneybun> mm I'll look at it tomorrow/today
<ahoneybun> need sleep
<tsimonq2> o/ ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> night tsimonq2 and acheronuk
<valorie> well, I made the pages and asked for feedback but never got any
<valorie> my fault for not adding you to the card I guess
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: night :)
<ahoneybun> since I'm on the card 
<valorie> niters ah
<ahoneybun> my bad
<acheronuk> I'm just waking up!
<tsimonq2> weird, ark's merge seems to be clean yet it's reporting an error
<valorie> since my dad died I find a lot of details have sort of slipped through my fingers
<ahoneybun> well it's 4am here
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do ninjas have access to rebuild on Jenkins?
<tsimonq2> valorie: :(
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: can retrigger a build, yes
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if so, could you rebuild the ark merger?
<tsimonq2> \o/
<valorie> tsimonq2: he was 89, so it was expected
<valorie> but it still changed things
<tsimonq2> I see valorie 
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: let me look whats going on
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well the thing that's puzzling me is when I do it locally, I'm not getting the same errors as CI
 * tsimonq2 does it command-by-command
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what is the difference
<valorie> eyes are glazing over here too
<valorie> niters all
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that's what I'm trying to find out, I can't see it
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie 
<tsimonq2> yofel: it was started by you, what's up?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I mean what error do you get that KCI doesn't, or vice vera?
<acheronuk> *versa
<tsimonq2> [I] merger: Merging kubuntu_stable into kubuntu_unstable.
<tsimonq2> /var/lib/jenkins/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.2.0@merger/gems/git-1.3.0/lib/git/lib.rb:937:in `command': git '--git-dir=/var/lib/jenkins/workspace/merger_ark/.git' '--work-tree=/tmp/KCIMerger20160724-5086-1tmzfgr' merge '-m' 'Merging kubuntu_stable into kubuntu_unstable.' 'kubuntu_stable'  2>&1:Auto-merging debian/changelog (Git::GitExecuteError)
<tsimonq2> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/changelog
<tsimonq2> Automatic merge failed; fix conflicts and then commit the result.
<tsimonq2> I get a clean merge
<acheronuk> oh, an actual merge!
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20716960/
<tsimonq2> that's my output ^
<tsimonq2> yeah, http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/lastFailedBuild/consoleFull
<acheronuk> I thought you meant a build triggered by a merge request you did
<tsimonq2> no no no
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm expanding my skills ;)
<tsimonq2> wait I think I'm doing it wrong locally, hold on here
 * tsimonq2 checks the commits in the logs
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ark/+ref/kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: it did the merge, I know
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I just don't know why the merge failed because it was already successful
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: from all the merges I'm seeing, it's global
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: which really makes me wonder what's up
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: well, yofel's comment in this channel in response to the failure message last night was "oh conflicts, that's ok"
<tsimonq2> alright, then I'll stop trying to fix it ;)
<acheronuk> KCI was being "adjusted/fixed" a lot again last night it seems
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: can you do a rebuild of yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt please? there's no code changes and it's failing because of running out of memory
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm needs a rebuild, Launchpad error
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 needs a rebuild, Launchpad error
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument needs a rebuild, Launchpad error
<tsimonq2> yakkety_unstable_libkexiv2 needs a rebuild, Launchpad error
<tsimonq2> same with yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt
<soee> hiho
<tsimonq2> o/ soee 
<tsimonq2> same with yakkety_unstable_baloo
<tsimonq2> memory error on yakkety_unstable_bovo , needs rebuild
<acheronuk> last one was already queued
<tsimonq2> alright thanks acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what
<tsimonq2> *what's the deal with https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274322048/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdepimlibs_4%3A16.04.3+p16.04+git20160721.1704-0_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<tsimonq2> sorry
<acheronuk> needs the dev files for Qt5WebEngine
<acheronuk> which is not even packaged in debian yet, let alone in our KCI
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what work has been done so far to fix it?
<acheronuk> that is an ongoing thorny problem
<tsimonq2> what work is going on to package Qt5WebEngine then?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: from last night http://paste.ubuntu.com/20719203/
<tsimonq2> alright cool
<acheronuk> scarlett is packaging it here for debian https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtwebengine.git/
<acheronuk> but she has a new job (or 2) and I don't think really has the time
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: hmm, does this take the tarball from the PPA mentioned?
<tsimonq2> seems like it
<tsimonq2> wait no, nevermind
 * tsimonq2 rambles to himself now
<acheronuk> huh?
<acheronuk> oh. lol
<yofel> acheronuk, tsimonq2: My 'conflicts, ok' was related to me thinking I had broken the slave again
<yofel> everything on http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/ should get fixed, except oxygen-fonts, that's obsolete I think
<tsimonq2> \o/
<yofel> and for you not getting conflicts. The merger does a merge cascade, so you need to do the same to get the conflicts
<tsimonq2> yofel: how does it do that?
<acheronuk> I must admit, I had not looked that closely at what it does with those 
<yofel> lets take http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_rocs/475/console for an example
<yofel> the green merges are the ones actually executed
<yofel> xenial is not the problem so we can ignore that
<yofel> but it then merged kubuntu_yakkety_archive into kubuntu_stable, *and then* kubuntu_stable into kubuntu_unstable. So the actual conflict is probably from the indirect kubuntu_yakkety_archive -> kubuntu_unstable merge
 * tsimonq2 takes a look
<tsimonq2> yofel: that should really be more verbose
<yofel> true, I also tend to wonder what it really does. sitter_ made is a bit too short..
<yofel> *this
<acheronuk> lookign at it, that does make sense
<tsimonq2> yofel: is the source code for the build process public?
<acheronuk> tooling is on github?
<yofel> not anymore
<yofel> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/kci/merger.rb
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> oh I see the issue, at least with rocs
<tsimonq2> yofel: do I make an MP for the conflict resolution on kubuntu_yakkety_archive or kubuntu_unstable?
<tsimonq2> the former I'm assuming?
<yofel> kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<yofel> you're getting a conflict because _unstable has changes that are not yet in _archive, and shouldn't yet be
<tsimonq2> yofel: so I shouldn't fix it?
<tsimonq2> or should I?
<yofel> you should
<tsimonq2> okay
<yofel> otherwise _unstable won't get any fixes from _archive
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> conflict != undesired changes?
<tsimonq2> yofel: should I make a dch entry as well>?
<tsimonq2> s/>//
<acheronuk> just conflicting ones..
<yofel> tsimonq2: rather not
<tsimonq2> alright yofel 
<yofel> try to edit the changelog in _unstable only for important changes
<tsimonq2> okay
 * tsimonq2 does a test rebuild and remerge locally
<yofel> the changelog is *the* biggest source for merge conflicts
 * acheronuk git skills still need polish
<acheronuk> I am winging it a bit on git, but getting there.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: rtfm https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/ :D
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: most git guides seem only marginally better than the debian policy manual
<acheronuk> zzzzzzzz
<acheronuk> and ?????
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> just deleted created PR because I forgot a few things, sorry for the mail
<tsimonq2> yofel: so I just submitted the commit
<tsimonq2> yofel: but it also includes the changes from the kubuntu_archive_yakkety branch
<tsimonq2> yofel: is that bad?
<yofel> no, that's fine, because that's what the merger was supposed to od
<yofel> *do
<tsimonq2> alright then, PR submitted
<tsimonq2> thanks for explaining
<acheronuk> helpful for me as well :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you are asking questions I hadn't thought to, or got around to, yet
<tsimonq2> \o/ acheronuk :)
 * tsimonq2 does lame ninja dance that acheronuk will never see ;)
<tsimonq2> yofel: I've never read Ruby before, where does the script do the Git stuff?
<yofel> tsimonq2: see line 131ff
<tsimonq2> thanks yofel 
<tsimonq2> why am I having such a hard time reading this?
<tsimonq2> yofel: basically I want to know if it does anything more in the kubuntu_stable -> kubuntu_unstable step than kubuntu_stable and kubuntu_yakkety_archive ?
<yofel> tsimonq2: it doesn't
<tsimonq2> yofel: weird, ok, thanks
<yofel> the merge cascade starts at run(), but I'm not exactly sure how some of those pieces work either
<tsimonq2> yofel: maybe rebuild the ark merger? it runs right locally
<yofel> lets see
<acheronuk> hmmm...
<tsimonq2> really weird
<tsimonq2> yofel: can you also confirm that it works fine?
<tsimonq2> (locally)
<acheronuk> bbl. I read back in an hr of so if you work that out!!
<yofel> I get a conflict
<tsimonq2> yofel: what exact steps are you doing?
<tsimonq2> because obviously I missed something
<yofel> $ git checkout kubuntu_stable
<yofel> $ git merge kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<yofel> Fast-forward
<yofel> $ git checkout kubuntu_unstable
<yofel> $ git merge kubuntu_stable
<yofel> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/changelog
<tsimonq2> oh so it merges that FIRST?
<tsimonq2> that would have been good to know lol
<tsimonq2> yofel: thank you, PR coming soon
<yofel> well, it does say that:
<yofel> [I] merger: Merging remotes/origin/kubuntu_yakkety_archive into kubuntu_stable.
<yofel> [I] merger: Merging kubuntu_stable into kubuntu_unstable.
<yofel> -> boom
<tsimonq2> wth, it works fine...
 * tsimonq2 does it over
<tsimonq2> yofel: can you try those exact steps with a fresh ark clone please?
<tsimonq2> that's what I've been doing
<tsimonq2> *sigj*
<yofel> I just did a fresh ark clone
<tsimonq2> **sigh*
<yofel> 10:16:34 make: *** Cannot allocate memory.  Stop.
<yofel> great, I already reduced the builder count on master to 4... it's not like I can turn it off
<acheronuk> That ECM change for the default appdata path is a pain!
<tsimonq2> yofel: can you pastebin your debian/changelog file that it wants you to resolve merge conflicts for please?
<clivejo> yofel: I think that memory error is due to something else
<yofel> tsimonq2: http://sprunge.us/RWAi
<tsimonq2> thanks yofel 
<yofel> clivejo: I think it's a docker bug, but I hoped that reducing the amount of concurrent containers would help
<clivejo> its only started recently
<clivejo> tsimonq2: remember to resolve the merge conflict
<tsimonq2> clivejo: well I'm actually not getting it locally
<clivejo> ark will be a trick one
<clivejo> tricky one
<tsimonq2> how so?
<clivejo> needs a bit of thought ;)
<acheronuk> oooh. approved on wiki editors team
<clivejo> you have two UNRELEASED entries
<tsimonq2> I'm this close >< to just merging with the pastebin he gave me 
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> but it actually merges fine locally
<acheronuk> morning clivejo :)
<clivejo> good morning
<tsimonq2> looks like it's supposed it
<tsimonq2> *to
<clivejo> cant actually stay long :(
<acheronuk> I probably won't be long here either. Grand prix, Sunday meal, and a little wine, and I may not much use on IRC
<tsimonq2> yofel: does this look right? https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-ark/+merge/300988
<tsimonq2> lol did my local merge actually fix things? :F
<tsimonq2> *:D
<yofel> tsimonq2: do you have any special changelog merge settings other than dpkg-mergechangelogs?
<tsimonq2> yofel: how do I check that?
<yofel> but that does look right
<yofel> ~/.gitconfig probably?
<tsimonq2> well lol my git is special XD
<tsimonq2> yofel: my .gitconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20731324/
<yofel> hm, then you NOT using dpkg-mergechangelogs probably explains that
<tsimonq2> huh? what's that?
<yofel> [merge "dpkg-mergechangelogs"]
<yofel>     name = debian/changelog merge driver
<yofel>     driver = dpkg-mergechangelogs -m %O %A %B %A
<tsimonq2> but I think my merge fixes it, right?
<acheronuk> god. I forgot about that! duh
<yofel> yeah, the merge looks good
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> well then I'm hesitant to install that if my git is magical :P
<acheronuk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/dpkg-mergechangelogs.1.html
<tsimonq2> RTFM? :P
<acheronuk> not really. clivejo had to point me to that
<clivejo> acheronuk: some of my ramblings are trying to teach you stuff :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: they've served me well so far. just have to not forget!
<tsimonq2> akonadi PR incoming!
<acheronuk> I really need to get my head around the automation tools, but so much of it looks a leap in the dark
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what kind of patches did you submit to become a ninja?
<tsimonq2> s/to become/before you became/
<acheronuk> fixing files, fixing symbols, manpage changes, changes in /rules, etc etc
<acheronuk> bit of most things, but there are still holes in what I can do with confidence
<tsimonq2> clivejo, yofel: it annoys me that these Standards-versions are outdated, can I update them? :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: for example https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274580284/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kwidgetsaddons_5.24.0+p16.10+git20160723.0238-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> tsimonq2: well, we usually simply don't bother. But if you do, please check https://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/upgrading-checklist.txt
<tsimonq2> thanks yofel :D
<tsimonq2> yofel: well it bothers ME :P
<yofel> you're not around long enough yet :P
<tsimonq2> XD
 * acheronuk thinks tsimonq2 will be writing the policy manual with that attitude, if it remains
<yofel> I wonder if we have an example of symbol changes somewhere that's not fixed yet
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahah
<acheronuk> yofel: see link I just posted
<yofel> because otherwise, I'm happy with what you did so far, and the evil question isn't necessary as it's covered by your ubuntu membership
<tsimonq2> yofel: heheheheh
<tsimonq2> wait...
<tsimonq2> you didn't ask me if I was evil but you mentioned it...
<tsimonq2> hmmmmm
<tsimonq2> XD
<yofel> I'll leave that up to you imagination :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I came from a cold start. You had 80-90% of it there already
<yofel> *your
<tsimonq2> yofel: are you suggesting what I think you are suggesting? :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: which is why I ummmm'd on your questions of timing this morning
<yofel> I'm only suggesting that ubuntu is evil, so who cares
<tsimonq2> well as long as you don't think Lubuntu is evil, then I'm not evil :P
<yofel> good enough ;)
<acheronuk> everything tends towards being evil in the end. It's like entropy increasing in any closed system
<acheronuk> \o/
<tsimonq2> yofel: Lubuntu people trust me with administrative things, I can be trusted with administrative things
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> eek! there will be no stopping him!
 * tsimonq2 suggests :P
<yofel> uhmmmm
 * tsimonq2 backs off a hair and goes back to fixing things
<yofel> do you *want* me to have second thoughts about this? XD
<tsimonq2> s/hair/little/
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> nuh uh
<yofel> heh
<acheronuk> *** just do it ***
<acheronuk> is that a song or advert?
<tsimonq2> I even know the rule of if I feel unsure about some code, I make a PR
<yofel> so yeah, how about acheronuk tells you how to fix kwidgetaddons?
<yofel> (good find)
<tsimonq2> ooh tell me! :D
<acheronuk> conveniently I have to go now. :P
<acheronuk> but I did do it in pbuilder yesterday
<acheronuk> honest!
<tsimonq2> \o/ ark fixed
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: on the symbols https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<tsimonq2> ok thanks a lot acheronuk 
<acheronuk> there are MISSING in that build-log ;)
<tsimonq2> before I do that
<tsimonq2> working on a cantor fix
<tsimonq2> then I'll jump right on it
<acheronuk> oh, and beware of marble. that needs a hell of a lot more fixing than you might think at first glance
 * tsimonq2 stays away from it
<tsimonq2> thanks for warning me acheronuk 
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not saying stay away, but you'll open a can of worms if you try!
<tsimonq2> alright
<acheronuk> think that may be why it's stayed unfixed for ages
<tsimonq2> I'll be sure to clear my schedule :)
<tsimonq2> ...my already empty one :( :P
<acheronuk> right I HAVE to go!
<acheronuk> have fun
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> cantor PR incoming!
<tsimonq2> wow acheronuk you really stuck me with a complicated one
<tsimonq2> jeez
<tsimonq2> this documentation doesn't work well for these packages
<tsimonq2> yofel: what modifications do I have to make for the steps in https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html to work?
<yofel> tsimonq2: the recommended prodedure for updating files is to fetch all buildlogs, make sure they're all uncompressed, then run batchpatch over them
<yofel> tsimonq2: do you know what symbol files are for?
<tsimonq2> I hate to admit this, but no clue
<yofel> are you familiar with how linux shared objects (libs) work?
<tsimonq2> no
<yofel> ok, so for a binary to know which code block in a library it needs to use for a function, the compiler translates the code function names into machine readable symbols (the one you see here), and puts them into a symbol table together with a binary address of the relevant code block of that function
<yofel> if you run nm -C on some lib, you can see the table, nm -DC will tell you the original function names
<yofel> for c++ like here, c++filt <symbol> can tell you the function name of that symbol if you ever need to find that in code
<tsimonq2> oh I see
<tsimonq2> so when the code changes, so do the symbols
<yofel> the symbol files then assiociate symbol with the first package version they appeared in, so that dpkg-shlibdeps can generate appropriately versioned dependencies on symbols
<tsimonq2> right?
<tsimonq2> alright
<yofel> if the function names or parameter (types) change, the symbols change
<yofel> the symbol files *also* tell us whether a symbol goes missing
<yofel> which is then called a BIC - binary incompatible change
<tsimonq2> I see
<yofel> if an external user of the library was using a function that went missing in a new version of that lib, using the app with the new version will cause a "Symbol lookup error"
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: just popping for 30s. yes, I stuck you with that, but for good reason ;)
<tsimonq2> alright, I hope that I'll see what it is acheronuk ;)
<tsimonq2> yofel: so how do you update these tables?
<yofel> to still allow people to remove deprected stuff, we have SONAMEs, that's the library name + its SO version. That's why libs are e.g. called libfoo2, libbar34 and so on
<tsimonq2> okay
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: it 'IS' because there will be plenty more over time!
<yofel> that correspons to the versioned librar filename on the system, e.g. libKF5Something.7 -> libkf5something7
<yofel> wait, libKF5Something.so.7
 * acheronuk shuts up and lets yofel teach
<yofel> so, when symbols are MISSING, that's a warning from dpkg-gensymbols that something *might* be wrong
<yofel> I say might, because you have private and public symbols
<yofel> only the public ones are covered by the so version, as those are the only ones that an external application could possibly use
<yofel> in this case, we have MISSING private library symbols that are only used internally, so we can just update the symbol file, remove the MISSING markers, and go on with out life
<yofel> if you ever find MISSING public symbols, without a so version (ABI version) change in a new lib release, please scream at the developer ;)
<yofel> so, that's the short background story. The page acheronuk linked to how we and debian handle c++ symbols, https://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html is a great read on how library packaging works, but you can read that another time
<yofel> tsimonq2: still with me? ^^
<yofel> the dpkg-gensymbols manpage explains the syntax of symbol files and what all the tags in it are for. Good read, but not something you need unless you get to a point where you have to hand-edit them
<yofel> oh great, now kde is crapping out
<acheronuk> kde git?
<acheronuk> oh. yes
<tsimonq2> yofel: sorry, I had to talk with dad
<tsimonq2> yofel: back now
<tsimonq2> alright, I understand :)
<tsimonq2> yofel: so in that package, it adds symbols too
<tsimonq2> yofel: do I just add the symbols in the symbols file and be done?
<tsimonq2> yofel: or is it more complicated than that?
<yofel> yes, please use pkgkde-symbolshelper to do that
<yofel> that does a bit of symbol mangling as c++ is a bit annoying with types accross architectures
<yofel> and no, all you'll have to do later is remove the MISSING lines from the files by hand
<tsimonq2> yofel: no to?
<yofel> being more complicated ^^
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> yofel: PR on it's way! \o/
<tsimonq2> thanks! :)
<tsimonq2> that was easy :P
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-kwidgetsaddons/+merge/300994
<yofel> ok, now that went wrong
<yofel> come to think of it, i386 isn't being built, so that buildlog is useless
<clivejo> also a good idea to add a change-log entry for other people benefit 
<yofel> tsimonq2: what *exactly* did you run?
<yofel> clivejo: for CI I would recommend not to do that
<clivejo> oh sorry
<tsimonq2> wget https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274580284/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kwidgetsaddons_5.24.0+p16.10+git20160723.0238-0_BUILDING.txt.gz && gunzip buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kwidgetsaddons_5.24.0+p16.10+git20160723.0238-0_BUILDING.txt.gz && pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 5.24.0 buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kwidgetsaddons_5.24.0+p16.10+git20160723.0238-0_BUILDING.txt
<tsimonq2> yofel: note the amd64
<yofel> hm, I wonder why I kept those i386 symbols then
<yofel> aaaaaaah
<yofel> the version is wrong
<yofel> should've been 5.24.0+p16.10+git20160723.0238 in this case
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
<tsimonq2> working on it now
<tsimonq2> yofel: nice catch :P
<clivejo> are we going to forget about i386 for unstable, pick any problems up at staging
<tsimonq2> running this now: wget https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274580284/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kwidgetsaddons_5.24.0+p16.10+git20160723.0238-0_BUILDING.txt.gz && gunzip buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kwidgetsaddons_5.24.0+p16.10+git20160723.0238-0_BUILDING.txt.gz && pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 5.24.0+p16.10+git20160723.0238 buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kwidgetsaddons_5.24.0+p16.10+git20160723
<tsimonq2> .0238-0_BUILDING.txt
<yofel> there should be very little of those i386 issues, and having i386 enabled for the CI like quadruples the build complexity
<yofel> but yeah, architecure mismatches we'll have to fix in staging
<tsimonq2> yofel: fixed
<yofel> tsimonq2: please remove the 3 lines saying #MISSING:
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> yofel: done
<yofel> yep, good now
<tsimonq2> yofel: thanks for taking the time to explain this to me and work with me :)
<clivejo> grrrrr libkgeomap maps to libkf5kgeomap
<yofel> np, it's a compex topic. But like a third of our packages are libs
<tsimonq2> also, could I please get eyes on https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-akonadi/+merge/300989 ?
<tsimonq2> and https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-cantor/+merge/300990 ?
<yofel> clivejo: ^
 * yofel is off making dinner
<tsimonq2> also, https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-artikulate/+merge/300933 never got merged?
<tsimonq2> kalgebra PR incoming
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> khelpcenter PR incoming
<clivejo> something strange going on with cantor
<tsimonq2> hmm
 * tsimonq2 looks into it
<clivejo> hummmm how did that get into the archive branch
<clivejo> that would be why its failing in staging
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> thats is NOT good!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'll fix in the archive branch then
<tsimonq2> clivejo: alright?
<tsimonq2> I was just about to say something
<tsimonq2> sorry I didn't initially look closer for that sort of thing
<clivejo> no please dont touch archive branchs
<soee> clivejo: where are we with 5.7 + Qt 5.6 backports? What needs to be done with it ?
<tsimonq2> alright
 * tsimonq2 puts hands off
<clivejo> not your fault Simon
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I mean, it looks like an easy thing to fix
<clivejo> script I run went haywire
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/cantor/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=7422c21fb75cfe3d3ea3e162e01cb099632b81a3
<tsimonq2> I have the diff right here, I could just restore it?
<tsimonq2> ruh roh
<clivejo> The script is only supposed to bump the build dep's but its removed the package description
<clivejo> thats a MAJOR bug!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: not saying you should want to do this, but if you accept my code, all you have to do then is update the stable branch and let it sync down
<tsimonq2> (potentially stupid, but your choice :P)
<clivejo> yofel: why on earth did bump-build-dep-versions do this - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/cantor/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=7422c21fb75cfe3d3ea3e162e01cb099632b81a3
<clivejo> tsimonq2: theres more to it
<clivejo> yakkety branch is mirroring what we have in staging-apps
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html
<clivejo> and is the reason why it is red on the page
<ari-tczew> hi
<ari-tczew> I'm working on new konversation merge. hope that I'm not duplicating someone else's work...
<clivejo> I need to fix it and upload to staging
<clivejo> soee: with Plasma 5.7?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: when it's ready, let me know what I need to do to fix my PR :)
<clivejo> tsimonq2: I need to do this myself from my end
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I mean when it's all synced down, let me know so I can fix my PR
<clivejo> tsimonq2: it should do it itself
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> aha that's right
<soee> clivejo: yes, what still needs to be done so we can put it into backports ppa.
<Sho_> ari-tczew: thanks, appreciated (konvi maintainer)
<clivejo> Qt5.6.1 and Plasma 5.7.2 are in staging-plasma for XX and YY
<soee> clivejo: when moving to landing?
<clivejo> I need a few test installs as some stuff needs no change rebuilds
<clivejo> when it installs without trying to remove packages we need!
<ari-tczew> ^ Repository '~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/launchpadgit/cantor/diff/debian/control' not found.
<clivejo> ari-tczew: sorry?
<tsimonq2> \o/ kwidgetsaddons is fixed!
<yofel> clivejo: looks like yet another bug in python-debian :(
<tsimonq2> two more PRs hurling your way!
<ari-tczew> clivejo: go to the mentioned above my last message
<tsimonq2> (kldap and kturle)
<tsimonq2> *kturtle
<ari-tczew> link mentioned
<ari-tczew> clivejo: there is:     Fixing a weird mess caused by the bump-build-dep-versions script (detail / cgit)
<ari-tczew> clivejo: you can click on the link on details or chit
<ari-tczew> cgit*
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-rocs/+merge/300987 still needs looking at
<clivejo> I am soooo confused
<ari-tczew> clivejo: both don't work outputting the error like was in my paste
<clivejo> slow down!
<ari-tczew> ok, take deep breath and wait 10 sec.
<ari-tczew> :)
<tsimonq2> otherwise, besides merger_oxygen-fonts, that's all of 'em!
<tsimonq2> (besides cantor :P)
<yofel> hm, I see the error
<yofel> I wonder where that's set..
<clivejo> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-artikulate/+merge/300933 this was merged
<tsimonq2> clivejo: then it didn't fix it :(
<tsimonq2> wait no
<tsimonq2> I'm dumb
<tsimonq2> I'm mixing up my other fix PRs with the merge ones
<tsimonq2> sorry clivejo 
<tsimonq2> \o/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: can you fix cantor now
 * clivejo giggles to himself
<mparillo> Regarding the e-mail from yofel regarding kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications, is that for YY, XX, or both?
<tsimonq2> sure I will clivejo, if you look at my new artikulate PR :D
 * tsimonq2 giggles to himself
<tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> mparillo: yes both
<clivejo> there where epoch added which shouldnt have been
<mparillo> TY
<clivejo> Ive actually purged the entire staging-apps PA and rebuilding all again
<clivejo> still on YY
<clivejo> but those packages will have to be forced to downgrade
<clivejo> otherwise you will stuck with them
<tsimonq2> clivejo: LOL
<tsimonq2> clivejo: thanks for merging my PR bud XD
<tsimonq2> clivejo: all of my PRs literally resolve all but merger_oxygen-fonts! :D
<tsimonq2> (in mergers)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<ari-tczew> Sho_: done, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/1.6.1-1ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> \o/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-kldap/+merge/300998
<clivejo> its removing some debuild deps
<clivejo> kdoctools-dev and kio-dev
<tsimonq2> fixing
<tsimonq2> sorry
<clivejo> it might be right, just needs looked at
<tsimonq2> clivejo: pushed
 * tsimonq2 looks it over
<clivejo> its actually right
<tsimonq2> alright, reverting adding them back :P
<tsimonq2> unless?
<clivejo> but you need to be aware of what the merge is doing
<tsimonq2> well kio-dev is 5.22 in Yakkety and we don't have anything in the CI PPA
<tsimonq2> so removing it is justified for now, I think
<tsimonq2> wait a minute
<tsimonq2> we have Kio...
<tsimonq2> good
<clivejo> yes, a lot of packages need kio
<clivejo> when it breaks its a nightmare on KCI
<tsimonq2> clivejo: how it currently is is correct, we have both of those packages in the PPA
<clivejo> we have the packages
<tsimonq2> sorry for not looking more closely, I'll pay more attention in the future to that sort of thing
<clivejo> but are they needed for the package to build
<tsimonq2> clivejo: well I reverted removing those packages
<tsimonq2> so it's fine
<tsimonq2> all good I think ;)
<clivejo> so basically I checked to see if the yakkety package built without those
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html
<clivejo> and it does
<clivejo> then I double checked with Debian
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kldap.git/tree/debian/control
<clivejo> and they are missing there
<clivejo> so we dont need them
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> what's the story with kdoctools?
<clivejo> must have been needed by that package in the past
<clivejo> !info kdoctools-dev
<ubottu> kdoctools-dev (source: kdoctools): Development files for kdoctools5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.22.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<clivejo> its a framework
<tsimonq2> but it's 5.24 in the PPA
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> thats the lastest version
<tsimonq2> so it's good to keep in?
<clivejo> but its not needed for this package
<clivejo> so we can remove it
<tsimonq2> alright, fixing code
<clivejo> not needed for the current release of this package
<clivejo> it was probably needed in the past
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<clivejo> but when you look at the git dif and see something like that being removed you need to look into why
<tsimonq2> clivejo: will do
<clivejo> check with debian and neon to see what they are doing
<tsimonq2> good to go then
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: regarding https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274776586/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kate_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160724.1018-0_BUILDING.txt.gz , what do I do about usr/share/kxmlgui5/katexmltools/ui.rc ?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: how do you find if the file still exists somewhere?
<tsimonq2> or would it show up as uninstalled?
<tsimonq2> \o/
<clivejo> The buildlog shows you a list of all the files it installed
<clivejo> heres the new path to -- Installing: /«BUILDDIR»/kate-16.04.3+p16.10+git20160724.1018/debian/tmp/usr/share/metainfo/org.kde.kate.appdata.xml
<clivejo> but ui.rc doesnt seem to be being installed and should probably be removed from the kate5-data.install file
<tsimonq2> that makes sense
<tsimonq2> thanks for pointing that out
<tsimonq2> fix will be coming soon
<tsimonq2> clivejo: if the install files are different but there's a common directory that hosts both files, can I put the directory in one or the other or both?
<clivejo> usually we like to include the full path
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> it just allows us to see changes that happen
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I did it! \o/ http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/
<clivejo> !info qtquick1-5-dev
<ubottu> qtquick1-5-dev (source: qtquick1-opensource-src): Qt Quick 1 development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1-2build1 (yakkety), package size 18 kB, installed size 178 kB
<clivejo> tsimonq2: congrats
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what's up with merger_oxygen-fonts ?
<clivejo> I think its an old package
<clivejo> I dont recognise it
<clivejo> legacy maybe?
<tsimonq2> I thought yofel said something about it earlier
<clivejo> yofel: ^ could that be removed?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-kate/+merge/301003
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did you run this through a chroot?
 * tsimonq2 does that quick
<tsimonq2> wait you merged, I'll still do the test build though
<clivejo> Im impatient
<clivejo> LOL
<tsimonq2> me too
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> I'm really tired anyways
<tsimonq2> been up for 22 hours
<clivejo> just got a feeling that there might be missing files
<tsimonq2> so I think I'm gonna hit the hay
<clivejo> we'll soon see!
<clivejo> dont burn yourself out
<tsimonq2> I'll address the problems later if there are any, o/
<clivejo> yofel: kde4libs isnt built by KCI?
<acheronuk> wow busy!
<clivejo> yofel: I copied Debian repo for libdrumstick into LP.  However when I do a git-buildpackage-ppa on it, it correctly finds the source, but  downloads it as drumstick-1.0.2.tar.gz yet the script wants it as drumstick_1.0.2.orig.tar.xz
<clivejo> is there any way to use it as gz or convert it on the fly?
<acheronuk> sybols, I assumed i386 would have to be ironed out later. not wrong?
<clivejo> acheronuk: yes, probably during staging when it builds i386
<acheronuk> well, if not done that way with CI being just amd64, then we'd end up with stuff never building in CI
<clivejo> acheronuk: any ideas why this is failing - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274800056/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdepim-runtime_4%3A16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa10_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> Depends: qtquick1-5-dev (>= 5.4.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<acheronuk> ???????????
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> what is qtquick!
<acheronuk> I'd have to load that up in build and start doing so dep resovling
<ahoneybun> for making stuff
<clivejo> Im assuming its a Qt5.6.1 issue
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20160701/+build/10276885
<acheronuk> Qt qml api I thought?
<clivejo> !info  qtquick1-5-dev
<ubottu> qtquick1-5-dev (source: qtquick1-opensource-src): Qt Quick 1 development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1-2build1 (yakkety), package size 18 kB, installed size 178 kB
<acheronuk> clivejo: could be. I did a rather naive backport and assumed there would be some problems
<clivejo> very informative!
<acheronuk> clivejo: I slighly amazed there has not been more hassle than there has been
<acheronuk> clivejo: points to debian maintainers for that, as it's not my doing!
<acheronuk> I shall look into it when I'm not stuffed with Sunday lunch and wine.....
<clivejo> I dont think its part of what you done
<acheronuk> ye/no, but looks related
<clivejo> but the old one probably needs rebuilt or upgraded to newest version to work with QT5.6.1
<Mirv> it looks like the Qt 5.6.1 would be stuck in proposed (if landed there) because of unfinished transitions. anyone planning to work on eg http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#extra-cmake-modules ?
<Mirv> but I guess I can't assume everything will be green pre-landing, so when the landing time comes I will ignore some of that and assume they will be handled in the proposed pocket
<Mirv> (I'm test running autopkgtests currently on the Qt 5.6.1 PPA)
<clivejo> Mirv: ECM 5.24 has been built on acheronuk's version of Qt5.6.1
<acheronuk> Mirv: yofle said he would do a trasition tracker for our qt5.6.1 builds. Not sure what happened to that aim? 
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages?field.name_filter=extra-cmake-modules&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<acheronuk> *yofel
<clivejo> we been waiting for Qt5.6.1 to officially be uploaded 
<Mirv> clivejo: I don't mean it wouldn't build, I mean it's stuck in proposed since May and therefore also Qt 5.6.1 would be stuck in proposed if it would be published to proposed
<acheronuk> Mirv: has been busy here and short handed
<Mirv> clivejo: right, so that's what I meant, I assume you'll like it better when Qt 5.6.1 is actually in proposed. ok!
<Mirv> it's possible to happen next week, but I'll wait on these autopkgtests a bit to see if anything surprising (not these) is found there.
<clivejo> we been working with acheronuk's build to keep up with the development cycle
<Mirv> and I'll land the new Qt Creator and associated changes tomorrow first separately
<Mirv> clivejo: yeah, it's probably going to be good, just needs following the transition when the time is here
<clivejo> Mirv: do you have an updated version of Qt Quick?
<Mirv> clivejo: the PPA is now complete in terms of packages, yes https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024/+packages
<acheronuk> Mirv: sooner the better we can pull Qt from the YY archives (even proposed)
<Mirv> acheronuk: ack.
<clivejo> Mirv: thanks :)
<clivejo> Ill copy that over to apps, hopefully get these last few to build!
<Mirv> yw
<acheronuk> yep, I was always winging it slighly with those QT builds
<clivejo> acheronuk: you done a really good job!
<acheronuk> when the first one worked and yofel said "do the rest" it was a bit ohhhhhhhhhh ummmmmmmmmm
<acheronuk> as said, probably more points to debian maintainer that me!
<clivejo> Im running Yakkety, Qt5.6.1, Frameworks 5.24 and Plasma 5.7.2, all due to you :P
<clivejo> apps are a bit unstable, but once I finish them and install the Qt5.6.1 based ones, things should be a lot better
<acheronuk> nope. you would have done it quite easiuly if I hadn't
 * clivejo shakes head
<acheronuk> but thanks for the thanks
<acheronuk> oh well. it is what it is. hopefully it has got us moving when things were stalled a bit
<clivejo> Mirv: I guess you wont be doing an official backport to Xenial?
<clivejo> do any of you guys know how to change the source tarball?  its looking for tar.xz but the upstream only provides tar.gz
<acheronuk> I thought it looked for .gz .bz2 or .xy
<acheronuk> i.e any would do?
<clivejo> I think you can set it somehwere
<acheronuk> *.xz
<clivejo> I have to convert is manually before
<Mirv> clivejo: no, no official. an eventual copy (once all phone affecting bugs are fixed to enough extent) to the phone-overlay PPA, and probably another copy to some permanent home to upgrade Qt only for xenial users
<clivejo> but there much be a way to just use tar.gz
<acheronuk> What is "it"? something that checks tarball sigs or not?
<clivejo> acheronuk: fancy backporting qtquick ?
<acheronuk> linky?
<Mirv> clivejo: I think it should find regardless of gz/xz/bz2 suffix, but it'll need the package-name_5.6.7.orig.tar.xz naming instead of package-name-5.6.7.tar.xz from upstream
<clivejo> doesnt want to play ball with the gz version
<Mirv> hmm :(
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024/+packages?field.name_filter=qtquick&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Mirv> I've noticed xz has been more and more the default, not sure if would be mandated already
<acheronuk> odd if the name is right. is there some weird depreciation towards .gz?
<acheronuk> that would be nuts
<Mirv> oh by the way Debian already removed qtquick1-opensource-src from their archives, we should do the same but I didn't want to bring that up to this Qt 5.6 transition since it was possible to keep it compiling still
<clivejo> I think you can set the source format somewhere
<Mirv> Ubuntu has some more qtquick1 dependencies if I remember correctly so maybe for yakkety+1
<acheronuk> pull-debian-source qtquickcontrols-opensource-src
<acheronuk> gives a .xz
 * clivejo goes away for a while, need to get some tea
<acheronuk> oh. wrong package
<acheronuk> no debian on the other, so yes looks dropped as Mirv said and was beyond doubt right
<acheronuk> clivejo: is xenial apps staging going to be with Qt 5.6 from now on?
<acheronuk> is so then I'll drop back to the stock packages until I decide what to do with this machine
<acheronuk> need to force downgrade yoflls list anyway
<clivejo> acheronuk: probably
<acheronuk> thats fine. I'm just being a wuss on upgrading
<clivejo> anyone know anything about the KDE Kiosk tool
<clivejo> and is it something we need to package
<soee> inst it something mobile plasma related ?
<clivejo> no, its a tool for deploying Plasma in a multi seat environment
<clivejo> like in a uni or workplace
<clivejo> to lock Plasma down 
<clivejo> soee: https://www.kde.org/applications/system/kioskadmintool/
<clivejo> https://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/sysadmin/kiosktool/
<soee> clivejo: i'll start testing Plasma 5.7 for Xenial tomorrow 
<clivejo> why tomorrow? why not now?
<soee> need some sleep, have to go to office tomorrow @ 6:00
<ahoneybun> mm need to find a way to use these two monitors with one laptop
<soee> what monitors ? :D
<ahoneybun> mm?
<soee> i bought this and do not use laptop screen anymore http://www.ceneo.pl/39815125
<ahoneybun> holy
<clivejo> what currency is that?
<soee> clivejo: polish Złoty
<clivejo> you dont use yoyos?
<soee> hers $ https://www.amazon.com/LG-29UC97C-B-UltraWide-2560X1080-Display/dp/B010PLPARG
<ahoneybun> that so sounds made up
<soee> i bought it for one year and than i will switch to 34'' when they get cheaper
<clivejo> yofel: ^ kdewebdev seems to be dead?
<valorie> wow so much work today!
<valorie> you guys have been having some serious fun
<jimarvan> hi guys
<clivejo> hi jimbo !
<jimarvan> hey clive
<jimarvan> you feel good? :)
<yofel> clivejo: kde4libs, no, I thought we didn't need it, but now that I think about it we have versioned deps on it probably...
<yofel> and right, kdewebdev is dead, why did I add that....
<clivejo> can I delete it and its merger?
<yofel> go ahead
<clivejo> where did you get the package list that included that?
<yofel> apps
<yofel> 16.04 still ships it
<valorie> it seems like I researched kdewebdev and found out that it is now included in Kdevelop as a plugin
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> but I remember there being talk on release about killing it
<valorie> killing > morphing
<valorie> same with Quanta
<clivejo> can I delete oxygen-fonts merger too?
<yofel> hm, might as well, I disabled that
<clivejo> do we need it?
<yofel> probably not
<yofel> hm, apps 16.08 also ships kdewebdev
<clivejo> its annoying Simon :P
<yofel> well, I don't get annoyed as fast
<clivejo> has the git changed
<yofel> no, it was a thing, but then kde switch to noto fonts or how they're called
<clivejo> sorry I meant kdewebdev
<clivejo> the job on KCI couldnt find the KDE git repo
<yofel> hm..... is that by chance still in svn?
<clivejo> I didnt look that hard to be honest
<yofel> it is...
<yofel> https://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/
<yofel> ok, lets forget about that
<clivejo> thought I heard the project was dead/unmaintained 
<clivejo> yofel: did you see my question about xz and gz source tarballs?tarball
<yofel> clivejo: uscan will download whatever is supported by the watch file
<clivejo> it does
<clivejo> but the git-buildpackage-ppa seems to look for a xz 
<clivejo> and fails
<yofel> true, it hardcodes xz
<yofel> :/
<yofel> adding kde4libs to ci in the meantime
<clivejo> I moved kde4libs YY to KCI unstable earlier today
<clivejo> and restarted builds that needed them, hence the green above 
<yofel> adding it anyway
<clivejo> oh you mean as a job
<clivejo> good idea
<yofel> now all that's intentionally not on CI is kdewebdev and the strigi analyzers
<valorie> yofel: you mean from plasma, frameworks and applications?
<yofel> yes
<valorie> imo there are other things we don't package/check like apps from extragear
<valorie> right?
<yofel> nothing out of the offical release set is on CI
<yofel> not that we couldn't add something
<valorie> !info gcompris
<ubottu> gcompris (source: gcompris): Educational games for small children. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.02-1.1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 513 kB, installed size 1850 kB
<valorie> !info kstars
<ubottu> kstars (source: kstars): desktop planetarium for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 1882 kB, installed size 7746 kB
<valorie> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 993 kB, installed size 4112 kB
<clivejo> why does the tooling want an epoch on libexiv2-dev 
<yofel> although, I would first like to make the CI builds meaningful again. Currently yakkety unstable are the only branch that have meaning
<valorie> !info minuet
<ubottu> Package minuet does not exist in yakkety
<yofel> minuet is in apps
<valorie> I'm not pushing, just clarifying
<clivejo> yofel: another epoch package which shouldnt be :(
<yofel> hm?
<clivejo> libexiv2
<yofel> hm, true, I missed that...
<clivejo> is that all the places it needs changed - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=de6f8c01c716c55fbb49688e7f81799b407148d4
<yofel> should be
<yofel> oh
<yofel> right, kde4libs is that exception of exceptions in our workflow
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> can KCI deal with it?
<valorie> more and more stuff gets ported away from it, so eventually it will disappear.....
<clivejo> valorie: unfortunately that doesn’t look like any time soon :(
<clivejo> still a lot of packages wanting it
<valorie> well, we'll have to support it for LTS for a long time
<yofel> fixed it by hand for now, but this needs manual reconfiguring every time I refresh the CI configs
<yofel> so... I need a different solution for this
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> something for tomorrow..
<clivejo> is there a quick way to convert gz to xz?
 * valorie goes out in the sun while it still shines
<yofel> gunzip && xz ?
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> it downloads the gz
<clivejo> the complaints gbp:error: Multiple orig tarballs found.
 * clivejo kicks stuff
<clivejo> why the *beeping* *beep* has libkf5kface still got an epoch
<clivejo> who looks after konversation_1.6.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb, Im getting an error
<clivejo> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kservices5/konvirc.protocol', which is also in package konversation-data 1.6-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> how do you change the wallpaper in Plasma 5.7.2?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: right click on desktop and select desktop settings.
<clivejo> Ive lost the wallpaper on one of my screens
<clivejo> thats weird
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-17
<santa_> good night everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Night santa
<santa_> like batman, today I'm working in the night
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: I think we could really use someone watching the development and from the team to help report what's going on for our watchers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1649: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1649/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1649: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1649/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1649: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1649/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1649: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1649/
<gsilvapt> ahoneybun, you mean about the podcast?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeah sorry
<gsilvapt> Sure, I can lend a hand at times. Not sure how things work and your suggestions was a tad subjective. Could you ellaborate, ahoneybun ? :) 
<clivejo> gsilvapt: kimap source is on KDE git - https://cgit.kde.org/kimap.git/
<clivejo> For any KDE project just go to https://cgit.kde.org/ and search for the name
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: would be nice if you could retry the failing autopkgtests here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.36_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<santa_> I'm working on apps 17.04.3 btw
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1650: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1650/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1650: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1650/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1650: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1650/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1650: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1650/
<acheronuk> santa_: ummmm. seems a lot of those test deps are unsatisfiable as the transitional kdepim-doc package has been removed from the 16.12.3 build of kmail?
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: join us on the show and help report what's going on in development land?
<santa_> acheronuk:what do you mean it was removed? I don't see that
<santa_> acheronuk: you mean the binary kdepim-doc was removed by the release team?
<santa_> by the way I think that transitional probably shouldn't be there because it's not installable with other kdepim packages
<santa_> also it doesn't seem to make much sense to have such transitional depemding on kmail
<santa_> I don't see the point in it
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+package/kdepim-doc
<santa_> acheronuk: nvm, just see #ubuntu-release
<gsilvapt> ahoneybun, sure I could do that but I'm not sure if I'm the most adequate person? I mean, I only do packaging and I'm not always 24/7 covering everything. Besides, I got here so recently, I could need help to get going 
<ahoneybun> a new POV is not a bad thing gsilvapt
<ahoneybun> some new blood
<gsilvapt> Could you reference me some links to listen to previous editions? I want to make sure I can keep up 
<ahoneybun> previous shows?
<gsilvapt> yes
<ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kubuntu+podcast&page=&utm_source=opensearch
<gsilvapt> I don't know. I have to give some thought to this first 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No problem
<santa_> acheronuk: I think you should be able to retry the autopkgtest and suceed now: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+package/kdepim-doc
<clivejo> poked a couple, see it they pass before poking more
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25114037/
<ejat> anyone can advise ? 
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> ejat what advice you need?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Guessing that pastebin
<ejat> yeah the pastebin 
<ejat> its removed kontact as well
<ejat> kubuntu-ci ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> I could see that, just wasn't sure what he was trying to do
<clivejo> what happens when you do sudo apt install kdepim-runtime
<clivejo> and libkf5kdepimdbusinterfaces5
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #910: SUCCESS in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/910/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #22: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #24: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #22: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwalletmanager build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwalletmanager/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgamma5 build #14: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgamma5/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #30: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #44: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #28: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #12: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kshisen build #12: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kshisen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #20: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #41: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #37: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #22: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #49: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #22: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #28: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #22: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #48: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #40: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #52: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #35: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #11: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #29: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #19: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #26: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #23: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #12: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #24: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #18: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #34: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #33: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #10: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #87: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #11: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #25: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/25/
<ahoneybun> ah so you can have tap to click on wayland!
<ahoneybun> not sure why krunner does not work tho
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #28: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/28/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, sorry my bouncer did not record some of your suggestions before. i'm now seeing them via bridge.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/30/
<gsilvapt> Thanks for the link. I needed to check the functions called to make sure it is an ABI break
<ahoneybun> crap can't run my password manager in Wayland
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #35: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/31/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #64: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #40: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #40: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #47: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #23: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #28: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #44: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #30: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #60: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #60: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #8: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #6: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #18: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #57: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #12: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #64: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #16: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #10: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #19: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #53: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #23: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #31: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #52: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #41: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #44: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #403: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #28: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #25: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #205: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #71: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #38: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #21: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #53: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #54: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #39: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #55: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #198: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #534: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #52: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #40: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #25: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #22: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #182: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #28: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #62: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksnakeduel build #34: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksnakeduel/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #206: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #532: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #268: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #40: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #21: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #18: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #31: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #11: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #47: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #56: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #55: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #24: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #42: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #79: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #7: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #94: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #67: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #38: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #73: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #11: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #11: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #20: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #49: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #40: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #65: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #33: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #12: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #24: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #57: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #36: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #33: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #17: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #57: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #26: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #47: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #23: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #53: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #449: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #28: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #37: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #52: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #24: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #76: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #61: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #26: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #28: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #44: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #57: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #21: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #64: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #45: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #34: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #106: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #49: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwalletmanager build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwalletmanager/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #23: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgamma5 build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgamma5/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #64: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #58: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #45: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #25: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #38: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #32: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #82: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #20: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #88: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #29: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #55: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #32: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #56: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #41: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #36: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #24: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #41: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #49: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #29: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #50: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #53: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #29: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #48: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #154: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #36: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #404: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #45: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #61: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #31: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #43: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #41: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kshisen build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kshisen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #62: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #25: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #27: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #13: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #20: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #38: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #37: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #24: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #42: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #21: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #25: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #206: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #30: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #183: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #63: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #61: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksnakeduel build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksnakeduel/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #80: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #45: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #66: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #30: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #16: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #269: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #58: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #533: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #50: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #12: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #18: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #24: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #27: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #13: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #24: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #37: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #21: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #37: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #25: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #329: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #48: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #57: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #13: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #74: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #82: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #34: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #27: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #34: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #62: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #14: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #62: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #50: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #25: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #45: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #71: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #224: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #107: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #54: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #62: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #199: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #43: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #28: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #25: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #49: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #207: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #44: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #39: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #58: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #56: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #51: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #55: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #29: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #56: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #42: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #225: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #41: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #51: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #50: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #50: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #71: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #40: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #182: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #41: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/39/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @clivejo, The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  kdepim-runtime : Depends: libkf5akonadicalendar5abi1 (>= 4:16.12.2) but it is not going to be installed …                   Depends: libkf5akonadimime5 (>= 4:17.04.2+p17.10+git20170707.0604) but it is not going to be installed …                   Depends: libkf5alarmcalendar5 (>= 4:15.07.90) but it is not going to be installed …                   Depends: lib
<IrcsomeBot1> 17.07.70+p17.10+git20170707.0040) but it is not going to be installed …                   Depends: libkf5pimcommon-plugins but it is not going to be installed …                   Depends: libkf5pimcommon5abi2 (>= 4:17.07.70+p17.10+git20170707.0426-0) but it is not going to be installed … E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #43: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #62: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #40: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #54: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #53: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #267: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #166: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #183: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #98: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #29: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #26: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #22: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #43: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #67: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #35: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #36: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #64: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #24: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #68: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #66: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #53: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #50: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #51: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #167: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #104: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #324: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #66: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #53: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #67: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/67/
<ejat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ejat>  kontact : Depends: kdepim-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>            Recommends: accountwizard but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>            Recommends: akregator but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>            Recommends: kaddressbook but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>            Recommends: kmail but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>            Recommends: knotes but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>            Recommends: korganizer but it is not going to be installed
<ejat> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ejat> using kubuntu-ci ppa
<ejat> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ejat>   akonadi-backend-mysql kde-config-mailtransport kf5-messagelib-data kio-ldap kio-sieve kio-smtp ktnef libkf5akonadiagentbase5 libkf5akonadicalendar-data libkf5akonadimime-data
<ejat>   libkf5akonadinotes-data libkf5akonadinotes5 libkf5akonadisearch-data libkf5akonadisearchcore5 libkf5akonadisearchxapian5 libkf5alarmcalendar-data libkf5calendarcore5
<ejat>   libkf5calendarsupport-data libkf5calendarutils-bin libkf5calendarutils-data libkf5calendarutils5 libkf5eventviews-data libkf5grantleetheme-data libkf5grantleetheme-plugins
<ejat>   libkf5grantleetheme5 libkf5gravatar-data libkf5identitymanagement-data libkf5identitymanagement5abi1 libkf5imap-data libkf5imap5 libkf5incidenceeditor-data libkf5kiogui5
<ejat>   libkf5kmanagesieve5 libkf5kontactinterface-data libkf5kontactinterface5 libkf5ksieve-data libkf5ksieve5 libkf5ldap-data libkf5ldap5 libkf5libkdepim-data libkf5libkdepim5abi1
<ejat>   libkf5mailimporter-data libkf5mailtransport-data libkf5mailtransport5abi2 libkf5mbox5 libkf5mimetreeparser5abi1 libkf5tnef-data libkf5tnef5 libkgantt2 libkgantt2-l10n libkolab1
<ejat>   libkolabxml1v5 libkpimgapi-data libkpimgapicalendar5 libkpimgapicontacts5 libkpimgapicore5 libkpimgapitasks5 libkpimkdav-data libkpimkdav5 libktorrent5 libqt5webengine5 libsyndication4
<ejat> Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
<ejat> is it confirmed no longer required ? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #54: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #84: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #85: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #206: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #207: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #438: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #439: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/24/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#47 (master - b7f5961 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/2cefedc9cf6a4cf68283651c26b163f79d1733a5...b7f596137f3351e4d2642e638ca86380bc99ffa9
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/254824981
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1651: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1651/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1651: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1651/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1651: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1651/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1651: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1651/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #57 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-cli-tools build #1051: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-cli-tools/1051/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_systemsettings build #1008: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_systemsettings/1008/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #57: ABORTED in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #291: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-cli-tools build #1052: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-cli-tools/1052/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_systemsettings build #1009: STILL FAILING in 9.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_systemsettings/1009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #293: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #95: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #348: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #54: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/54/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: Wayland it going pretty good so far
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #40: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #175: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #142: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #46: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #136: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_systemsettings build #1010: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_systemsettings/1010/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-cli-tools build #1053: FIXED in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-cli-tools/1053/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #294: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #349: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #451: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #147: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #104: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #40: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #143: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #47: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #55: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #137: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #41: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #176: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #257: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #452: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #106: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #128: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #204: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #237: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #16: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #71: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #69: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #72: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #48: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #60: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #51: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #258: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #54: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #32: FAILURE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #57: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #24: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #56: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #205: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #59: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #135: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #238: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #74: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #73: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #53: FAILURE in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #54: FAILURE in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #44: FAILURE in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #73: FAILURE in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #50: FAILURE in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #52: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #35: FAILURE in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #66: FAILURE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #59: FAILURE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #76: FAILURE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #43: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #44: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #47: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgamma5 build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgamma5/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #64: FAILURE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #26: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #60: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #25: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #241: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #236: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #76: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgamma5 build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgamma5/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #242: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #64: FAILURE in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #80: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #68: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #292: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #56: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #56: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #58: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #42: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #34: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #46: UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #28: UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #40: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #29: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #30: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #43: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #46: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #26: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #56: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #65: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #19: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #15: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #37: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/37/
<clivejo> ejat: everything working ok?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #26: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #59: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #47: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #30: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #25: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #54: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #23: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #108: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #75: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #25: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #52: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #22: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #28: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #80: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #14: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #52: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #60: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #16: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #51: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #42: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #66: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #34: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #66: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #36: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #63: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/26/
 * mitya57 erroneously uploaded plasma-integration to archive instead of Qt landing PPA (sorry).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/30/
<acheronuk> mitya57: no harm as far as I can see if it really is a no change rebuild :)
<mitya57> acheronuk, yes, no changes except the changelog.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/45/
<acheronuk> mitya57: ok. thanks for popping in and letting us know
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #61: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #46: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #52: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #46: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #109: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #57: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #55: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #48: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #74: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #62: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #69: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #42: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #50: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #71: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/67/
<ejat> clivejo: yeah ! thanks 
<clivejo> have you heard of kube?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #35: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/33/
<acheronuk> santa_: ping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/31/
<ejat> clivejo: kube? kde apps ? i just know kubernetes 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/46/
<clivejo> yes, its a new, light weight, Qt email client
<ejat> u mean this : https://kube.kde.org/
<clivejo> https://cmollekopf.wordpress.com/2017/07/04/release-of-kube-0-3-1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/32/
<clivejo> yup, thats it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/48/
<ejat> u building a package?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #59: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #64: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #61: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/26/
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Testing it on kci
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its still unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #47: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #53: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #56: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #63: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #36: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #70: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #58: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #52: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #37: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #53: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #38: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/37/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've heard issues with snaps on Kubuntu and Lubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/76/
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> what does that mean?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Seems when they have issues accessing hardware
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well the magic device tool for one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Fwd from MariusQuabeck: that is not using many interfaces like dbus, devmode raw-usb, physical-memory-control etc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/55/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> all snap apps ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> im just having a few of snap apps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #60: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/64/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not all of them
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Telegram and such work
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Just ones that access a few things it seems
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/29/
<clivejo> acheronuk: would it be helpful to test Qt 5.9 in KCI? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-July/011283.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #78: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/78/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I thought we were on 5.9
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/65/
 * clivejo shrugs
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm going to try to use Wayland as my daily
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #24: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/24/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> See what does not work
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Right now the pager does not show my desktops
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Snaps don't work and a few apps like my password manager does not
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> But I got Enpass to start with env variable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/57/
<IrcsomeBot1> * myfenris used only cli snap apps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #68: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #66: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #69: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #34: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1652: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1652/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1652: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1652/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1652: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1652/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1652: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1652/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #911: SUCCESS in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/911/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #39: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #207: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #74: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/30/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #64: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #24: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #40: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #36: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #42: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #202: FAILURE in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #37: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #55: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #17: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #390: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #25: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #535: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/535/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #259: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #8: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #277: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #52: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #25: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #40: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #208: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #23: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #56: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #128: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #58: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #278: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #33: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #72: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #12: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #90: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #42: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #41: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #29: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #125: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #8: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #31: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #37: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #75: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #43: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #391: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #272: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #126: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #226: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #52: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #24: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #53: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #273: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #54: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #227: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #243: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #25: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #63: FAILURE in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #14: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #22: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #51: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #63: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #26: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #23: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #63: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #27: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #48: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #250: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #186: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #251: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/37/
<acheronuk> mitya57: I have plasma 5.10.4 pretty much ready to go. do you wish me to hold off?
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you see my comment about adding Qt 5.9 to KCI?
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  so far so good with the "Qt 5.9 transition in a PPA" no crashes or glitches with dolphin,system settings, chrome. muon, konversation, vlc, mpv or nvidia graphics and intel audio 
<clivejo> I'd like to see what happened when the KDE stack is rebuilt on it
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, at the moment I'm ambivalent on the idea of that 
 * clivejo runs to google
<clivejo> acheronuk: stop using big words
<clivejo> :/ "some loved her, some hated her, few were ambivalent about her"
<acheronuk> floccinaucinihilipilification
<clivejo> is there something you are worried about?
<acheronuk> not that I apply that to anyone here
<acheronuk> I dislike copying builds for 5 or 6 archs into a ppa that only build amd64
<clivejo> oh, I was gonna just add the PPA to the thingie list
<clivejo> PPA dependencies
 * clivejo seems to have forgotten how to talk today
<acheronuk> and for anything other than artful, it would be a painful time consuming rebuild from boostrapping for each
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+edit-dependencies  <-- this thingie
<acheronuk> problem with adding the deb, is that anyone testing would also have to know to add the ppa
<acheronuk> *dep
<clivejo> true
<acheronuk> and we have a few people lurking who run it
<acheronuk> so that is why I am 50:50 on it at the moment
<clivejo> ejat is the newist I think :)
<clivejo> newest
<clivejo> I hate thunderstorm weather, feels like my head is in a vice
 * acheronuk loves it :)
<BluesKaj> acheronuk,  not too difficult , the add ppa command is usually posted on the page, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nameofppa
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: no, I meant letting people using it know that they would have to add an external canonical landing ppa to continue using it
<clivejo> I guess it will drop in artful pretty soon anyways
<acheronuk> though there is the argument that the "DO NOT USE THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING." waring on the ppa is caveat enough
<clivejo> despite what we think!
<acheronuk> *warning
<clivejo> noone reads warnings
<clivejo> thats like a dare
<acheronuk> indeed
<clivejo> don't walk on the grass means walk on the grass, just don't get caught
<clivejo> well neon seem to have the bugs ironed out now
<acheronuk> clivejo: it may drop in artful, but would need migrate for KCI to build on it
<BluesKaj> we have to emphasize to "new testers"to delete the ppas from /etc/apt/sources.list.d immediately after upgrading fro the ppa to prevent future breakage . I don't see that message anywhere on launchpad, unless I'm missing something on the launchapd pages.
<acheronuk> hopefully that will be quicker this time, but.....
 * acheronuk leaves then enabled most of the time
<acheronuk> but then I'm usually *causing* the breakage, so know it's coming
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you working on http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.36_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, the autotest queue is working on it
<clivejo> I mean you have poked the relevant retests?
<acheronuk> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running
<acheronuk> queue lengths
<clivejo> :P
<acheronuk> re-tests have been 'poked' but the huge queue on 2 arches mean they are taking ages to get done
<acheronuk> and pressing the retry button unnecessarily would pee off the release team
<clivejo> wouldn't want to do that :)
<acheronuk> so at the moment I'm waiting to see what still needs fixing once the queues finally clear
<acheronuk> sadly that won't be quick
<mparillo> Thank you BluesKaj. I have added your comment to https://phabricator.kde.org/T6531
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  ok, all seems fine so far
<ejat> clivejo: :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1653: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1653/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1653: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1653/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1653: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1653/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1653: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1653/
<mitya57> BluesKaj, thanks for your testing!
<mitya57> And of course many thanks to mparillo too!
<acheronuk> mitya57: you get my highlight about 5.10.4?
<mitya57> acheronuk, somehow my IRC client did not receive it. I see your message on the irclogs site now.
<mitya57> acheronuk, please don’t hold off and go ahead.
<acheronuk> I miss some occasionally as well
 * mitya57 probably had a connection break at that moment
<acheronuk> mitya57: ok. :) thx. since you are doing rebuilds of a few bits of plasma in that ppa, thought it was prudent to ask
<mitya57> That is just a few packages, it takes five minutes to rebuild them again :)
<acheronuk> noted
<mamarley> Are we talking about the Qt5.9 PPA?  I've been running that for a few days now (along with the various staging- PPAs and some packages from those that I rebuilt myself) and I haven't had any issues. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: https://phabricator.kde.org/T6531
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #58 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<mitya57> mamarley, thanks for the feedback!
<acheronuk> mitya57: uploaded
<mitya57> acheronuk, great!
<clivejo> acheronuk: have you requested a refresh of our package list recently?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, as I was hanging on for kdav and a few others to get in the archive. i.e. so I don't have to ask twice in quick succession
<clivejo> have you added those to our packageset?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I though so. lemme check.....
<acheronuk> clivejo: kdav, yes. the 2 new plasma, no
<clivejo> Id like to have qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src  on there too
<clivejo> it will need updating to 5.9.1 I guess
<acheronuk> clivejo: you have as much access as me :P
<acheronuk> 5.9.1 is in the Qt ppa
<clivejo> don't want to trample on your toes :P
 * acheronuk shrugs
<clivejo> :P
<acheronuk> adding in advance does no harm AFAIK. as long as you are careful that packagenames do not change
<clivejo> what is that repo name?
<acheronuk> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.artful
<clivejo> duh
<clivejo> I need new memory transplant
<clivejo> do you know how we get permissions to upload Qt stuffs?
<acheronuk> already have some. not sure how we formally ask for more
<clivejo> yeah, I can't see anywhere in the full that pulls it in
<clivejo> I've added it temp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #58: ABORTED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/58/
<mparillo> mitya57: My pleasure. I am just sorry I had so much breakage, that got magically fixed without my understanding which update(s) fixed it.
<mitya57> mparillo, maybe it was my today’s rebuild of kwin.
<mitya57> Though for me it was working fine before the rebuild too.
<mparillo> Understood. But for you, it might have been other configurations you created while building. When BluesKaj had no problems, I assumed it was me.
<clivejo> I want one - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejnE6DM-hqU
<blaze> what should I do if dpkg-source works inconsistently with quilt?
<blaze> hunk #3 failed... come on, quilt works fine
<clivejo> must be fuzz
<clivejo> or patch is applied 
<blaze> neither
<blaze> I've triple-checked everything
<clivejo> whats it for?
<ahoneybun> morning
<clivejo> morning ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> sup clivejo
<clivejo> considering making a magic mirror!
<ahoneybun> that pi thing?
<clivejo> yeah, can be
<ahoneybun> I'm looking at elementary os a bit more
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vmf0o7pP-8
<clivejo> some people looking at mycroft for voice control
<clivejo> mycroft, turn on shower
<ahoneybun> yea but as long as mycroft can hook up with IFTTT it can do a ton of stuff
<clivejo> mycroft, set shower temperature to 40 
<clivejo> grrrr I pressed something and now this channel is displaying at the bottom of my chat list :/
<acheronuk> blaze: have you refreshed the patch? I have noticed quilt is more lenient to minor changes than dpkg-source
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1654: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1654/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1654: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1654/
<blaze> acheronuk: yeah I did, it just hates me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1654: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1654/
<clivejo> it hates me too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1654: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1654/
<acheronuk> quilt loves me
 * acheronuk runs
<ahoneybun> eww quilt
<blaze> I think quilt is fine, the problem is within "patch" utility, because it rejects a patch created by `git diff` too
<acheronuk> blaze: patch your patch then :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/31/
<clivejo> up the TOG of your quilt
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/59/
<clivejo> only 3 to pass autotrolling - http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.36_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<clivejo> hopefully they will migrate soon!
<acheronuk> opinions on putting latte-dock into backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> akonadi_maildispatcher_agent broken
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> cant start
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh okay .. now okay after restart
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> kmail having problem sending email
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> cant modify / remove or add new outgoing account
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Any errors ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> nope
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #75: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/75/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That's very strange
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Wonder are you missing a component
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/w8EfLO0T/image_2017-07-20_02-47-48.png
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25127428/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yeah looks like you are missing something
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MdDz1DA1/image_2017-07-20_02-50-25.png
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> can't modify or creating new outgoing account
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Is account wizard installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i guess this may cause by the package conflict ppa staging last time
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I think so
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, accountwizard/artful,now 4:17.07.70+p17.10+git20170719.0710-0 amd64 [installed,automatic]                                                                                                        …   wizard for KDE PIM applications account setup
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I need to be at my computer to check
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i have thunderbird as my backup / default email client
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, no worries .. take ya time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #54: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #55: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #43: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #57: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #392: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #68: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #534: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #209: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #110: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/110/
<acheronuk> santa_: ping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #270: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #58: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #210: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #393: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #69: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #92: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/92/
<clivejo> ejat: you there?
<clivejo> sorry about the delay.  We been having power cuts all evening
<clivejo> might be better to purge kontact and install fresh from unstable
<clivejo> at the moment the packages from apps staging are trumping the unstable PPA packages
<clivejo> until apps get pushed to git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #76: FIXED in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/76/
<santa_> acheronuk: pong
<acheronuk> santa_: evening
<santa_> so ... how can I help you?
<acheronuk> (1) we have a few lingering failing tests for frameworks. I am retrying again, but may need some assistance
<santa_> ok, go on
<acheronuk> (2) KCI is now building the apps 17.08 branch for stable builds (kde meta change), so presumably you are ok with us merging kubuntu_unstable to kubuntu_stable?
<santa_> ok, anything else?
<acheronuk> santa_: not that leasps to mind
<acheronuk> *leaps
<santa_> ok, about (2)
<clivejo> Test project /tmp/autopkgtest.eoLRiT/build.ix4/marble-16.12.3/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu
<clivejo>       Start  1: TestTrack
<clivejo>  1/53 Test  #1: TestTrack .............................***Exception: Other  1.20 sec
<clivejo> QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-ubuntu'
<clivejo> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display :2
<acheronuk> clivejo: yup, retrying that with and without all-proposed
<santa_> before anything else, about (2)
<santa_> I have staged sucessfully apps 17.04.3 for artful and zesty
<santa_> so if you don't have objections I'm going to pause the CI and push the things to git
<acheronuk> saounds good
<clivejo> ack
<santa_> I'm also going to copy the packages from staging to kci unstable to reduce the breakages as much as possible
 * acheronuk is not typing well tonight
<santa_> now, regading merging _unstable to _stable
<santa_> when staging these latest versions, I didn't merge _stable into _archive
<santa_> the reason to do that is the issue we still have with the _stable branches, translations and the enable_debianabimanager.diff patches
<santa_> so what I'm doing is merging these banches when I see an issue which is fixed in the stable branch, to reduce the amount of work
<santa_> so regarding (2), just give me some time to fix the remaining issues, so we will be ready soon to do that, ok?
<clivejo> are apps 17.04.3 anywhere near upload state?
<clivejo> ie autotrolling etc
<acheronuk> santa_: ok, there are broken builds, but that is fine as long as people don't try to *fix* them other ways
<acheronuk> clivejo: PASS!!!! https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/marble/artful/amd64
<santa_> ‎<‎clivejo‎>‎ are apps 17.04.3 anywhere near upload state?
<acheronuk> stupid random tests!
<santa_> ↑ almost there they are a few remaining issue though
<santa_> * rmaining issues
<acheronuk> hence why I didn't just go ahead and do it this time ;)
<acheronuk> santa_: ok, and I have turned off the nightly build on KCI
<acheronuk> can be triggered manually if wants starting
<clivejo> santa_: are you going to akamedy?
<santa_> clivejo: not this year, inconvenient dates for me :/
<clivejo> same here
<santa_> ok, so I'm going to pause the ci, push to git and copy the packages, please don't resume until it's done
<acheronuk> and here
<clivejo> ack
<acheronuk> oh, and plasma 5.10.4 uploaded. so far only test fails that a poke fixes
<clivejo> are the remaining issues affecting a lot of apps?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #59 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #725: FAILURE in 7.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/725/
<santa_> not too many
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #340: FAILURE in 7.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-import-wizard build #230: FAILURE in 7.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-import-wizard/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #249: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/249/
<clivejo> I mean, if there are only a couple, maybe we could upload the rest ex the problem ones
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadiconsole build #227: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadiconsole/227/
<santa_> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #838: FAILURE in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/838/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #344: FAILURE in 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_incidenceeditor build #342: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarm build #227: FAILURE in 8.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarm/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #235: FAILURE in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #362: FAILURE in 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-apps-libs build #335: FAILURE in 5.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-apps-libs/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #773: FAILURE in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/773/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgoldrunner build #329: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgoldrunner/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgpg build #334: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgpg/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kigo build #337: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kigo/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmag build #325: FAILURE in 9.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmag/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #264: FAILURE in 8.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail-account-wizard build #221: FAILURE in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail-account-wizard/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #716: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmousetool build #325: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmousetool/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konquest build #330: FAILURE in 9.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konquest/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #232: FAILURE in 8.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kopete build #343: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kopete/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #743: FAILURE in 7.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreversi build #330: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreversi/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kspaceduel build #330: FAILURE in 8.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kspaceduel/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #333: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksudoku build #334: FAILURE in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksudoku/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kubrick build #329: FAILURE in 7.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kubrick/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdepim build #349: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdepim/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_lskat build #335: FAILURE in 7.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_lskat/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_lokalize build #847: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_lokalize/847/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #363: FAILURE in 5.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #400: FAILURE in 5.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-data-exporter build #223: FAILURE in 7.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-data-exporter/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #353: FAILURE in 6.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/353/
<clivejo> back, I think :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #59: ABORTED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #150: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #164: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #62: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #32: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #92: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #24: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #16: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #49: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #13: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #314: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #49: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #25: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #175: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #139: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #62: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #303: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #26: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #49: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #67: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #82: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #9: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #72: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #40: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #53: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #25: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #405: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #59: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #536: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/536/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/28/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #42: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #138: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #127: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/127/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @clivejo, sorry falled asleep already ... okay .. will try to purge and see
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #59: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #301: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #280: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #69: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #18: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #13: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #35: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #25: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #11: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #43: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #73: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #38: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #13: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #13: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #43: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #30: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #198: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #139: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #357: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #185: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #237: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #371: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #164: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #27: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #237: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #324: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #94: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #211: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #241: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #51: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #324: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #19: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #57: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #394: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #40: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #82: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #184: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #317: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #15: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #24: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #86: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #32: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #62: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #44: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #265: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #8: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #24: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #20: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #14: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #44: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #18: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #48: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #271: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #9: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #23: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #18: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #535: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/535/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #32: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #208: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #59: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #111: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #30: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #381: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #61: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #31: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #197: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #68: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #61: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #29: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #58: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #24: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #200: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #46: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #85: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwalletmanager build #17: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwalletmanager/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #196: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #172: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #279: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #32: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #13: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #315: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #304: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #28: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #25: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #56: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #185: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #361: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #257: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #246: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #183: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #50: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #263: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #262: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #281: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #293: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #81: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #207: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #406: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #54: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #43: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #42: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #64: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #232: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #41: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #24: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #50: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #54: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #185: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #281: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #43: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #302: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #29: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #128: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #238: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #372: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #234: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #40: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #112: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #186: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #70: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #358: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #26: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #222: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #19: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #93: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #238: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #56: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #325: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #165: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #325: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #242: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #60: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #174: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #266: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #172: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #128: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #212: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #185: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #395: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #318: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #125: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #19: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #66: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #198: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #272: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #198: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #536: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/536/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #44: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #27: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #92: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #34: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #382: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #33: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #112: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #173: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #24: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #205: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #43: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #14: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #30: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #280: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #35: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #330: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #22: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #62: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #15: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #28: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #56: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #77: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #26: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #31: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #31: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #62: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #362: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #63: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #247: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #32: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #87: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #10: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #24: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #69: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #294: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #263: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #264: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #208: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #233: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #186: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #11: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #21: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #258: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #282: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #331: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #223: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #15: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #49: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #235: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #99: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #31: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #41: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #116: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #29: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #67: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #60: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #209: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #113: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #94: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #33: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #50: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #175: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #36: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #67: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #11: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #146: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #19: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #40: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #14: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #84: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #125: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #332: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #11: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #31: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #21: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #33: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #23: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #21: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #201: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #13: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #55: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #62: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #17: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #22: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #25: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #24: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #177: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #28: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #22: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #53: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #22: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #32: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #21: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #25: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #14: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #38: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #27: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #44: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #27: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #230: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #184: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #28: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #169: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #45: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #59: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #13: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #46: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #43: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #36: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #33: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #65: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #14: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #17: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #16: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #50: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #66: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #24: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #27: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #32: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #46: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #23: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #23: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #231: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #145: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #25: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #26: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #26: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #23: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #252: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #70: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #45: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #33: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #39: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #29: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #161: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #28: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #113: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #58: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #253: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #162: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #47: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #151: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #125: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #194: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #71: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #65: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #34: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #39: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #41: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #38: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #56: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #29: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #50: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #57: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #29: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #69: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #83: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwalletmanager build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwalletmanager/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #187: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #184: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #209: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #239: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #29: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #34: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #74: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #45: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #53: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #188: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #52: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #42: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #17: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #167: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #66: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #179: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #54: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #39: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #38: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #180: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #170: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #204: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #51: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #60: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #205: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #149: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #57: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #58: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #302: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #40: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #303: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #155: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #38: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #42: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #43: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #73: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #39: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #40: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #58: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #48: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #90: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #149: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #453: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #73: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #99: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #75: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/75/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Santa  are you coming to Akademy?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Not this year
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Inconvenient date :/
<acheronuk> morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> boo
<acheronuk> santa_: do you want those merge fixes in KCI left to you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'll miss you
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Santa ^^
<santa_> I could take care of them if you want, yes
<santa_> by the way the next year we MUST attend to akademy
<acheronuk> santa_: I can look at them later also.
<santa_> what about the packages needing a motu + packageset update such as kdav?
<acheronuk> just asking if you particularly want them left to you
<acheronuk> santa_: kdav I was hoping Rohan would do, but we can maybe persuade another MOTU
<acheronuk> Simon has been working with a couple, I helped one get his transition through recently, so quid pro quo maybe
<acheronuk> santa_: maybe even Andy (apw) from release might help
<acheronuk> santa_: do you have an ETA for things being ready?
<santa_> applications?
<santa_> maybe tomorrow night we could be ready to upload things excluding a few
<santa_> if you want to do that
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. just I can start making enquiries. may take longer with akademey etc and natural delays, but can start asking
<acheronuk> probably best bet it is to get our packageset refreshed (as long as it's ok to do that again in say a month)
<acheronuk> then at least it would be just one MOTU package upload for apps
<acheronuk> was trying to avoid doing that, and get it all refreshed once we have everything new in, but I'm doubtful at getting 20+ packages MOTUd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #77: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1655: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1655/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1655: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1655/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1655: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1655/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1655: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1655/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> Hiyas BluesKaj. It looks as if Plasma 5.10.4 is landing in the AA Archive.
<mparillo> Minus the packages that need MotU.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yeah I upgraded this morning 89 packages or some such
<mparillo> It looks like some fonts changed. So the program names on the kicker application launcher seem a bit bigger, so the list now shows a scroll bar. Also in my konsole, it looks as if the prompt is truncated.
<mparillo> When I try to use spectacle to take a new screen shot of my active window (knosole) nothing shows in the preview area to the right. But when I switch back to Rectangular Region, it works.
<mparillo> Whoops. 41 more updates, looks like KF 5.36 is still landing.
<mparillo> Maybe that will solve my problem.
<acheronuk> it is
<mparillo> After a re-boot, I still have fonts too big in the kicker, and I do not see the preview in spectacle (sorry left side) when choosing active window, and the x at the end of my bash prompt is just a bit cut off in konsole: http://imgur.com/a/vL60A
<acheronuk> can't replicate those issues
<acheronuk> I'll try in tomorrows daily iso
<mparillo> TY. Are you using mitya57's Qt PPA?
<mparillo> Because I am now running Qt 5.9.1
<acheronuk> mparillo: ah, not yet
<acheronuk> may set a new VM tommorow then, and add the Qt ppa. see what explodes!
<mparillo> Well, if it crashes, don't use bug.kde.org to store your stack trace, or you will get a scolding.
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> mparillo: ok. tried with existing one. even with Qt 5.9, can't see to replicate
<acheronuk> mparillo: http://i.imgur.com/6YAyePs.png
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thank you. It is probably just me again, but the text underneath the kicker icons for Favorites, Applications, etc., is small enough to fit?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk can u help me with this http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?/topic/15744-kmail-display-many-emails-as-blank-emails/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> previous im using kci ppa then purge and revert back to staging kde apps n plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i tried to remove and back the imap account back .. but no luck ..
<acheronuk> mparillo: http://i.imgur.com/YwIT36g.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, I don't use kmail etc, so I'm not the person to troubleshoot it. clivejo does
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh okay .. sorry n thanks !! will wait for him
<acheronuk> I would also be surpised if much works on with the KCI ppas at the moment, and we are transitioning build branches, and that is likely to mean brokeness until finished
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1656: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1656/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1656: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1656/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1656: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1656/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1656: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1656/
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thank you. So it is me. I intend to do a fresh install anyway for Alpha 2.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/72/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, u mean not advisable to use kci ppa ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #113: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #61: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #53: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #41: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #47: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #59: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #64: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #50: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #44: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #61: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #34: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #33: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #61: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #48: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #65: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #60: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #114: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/114/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, I meant breakage may be a little bit more than normal at the moment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #62: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/62/
<santa_> acheronuk: can you explain me what's the problem with the zesty sru for plasma?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #54: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/54/
<acheronuk> needs people with real hardware to test
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #41: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/41/
<santa_> acheronuk: is that a joke?
<acheronuk> no
<santa_> because as a joke is pretty good
<santa_> did you guys missed the fact that....
<santa_> we already tested the 5.9.5 packages
<santa_> and...
<santa_> this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1687444/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<santa_> and that was more than 2 months ago
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #84: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/84/
<santa_> I don't know...
<santa_> do we have to wait a year just to get a simple bug fix release done?
<acheronuk> Simon is setting up a new laptop, so can do some verification
<acheronuk> wtf is this? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/329900899/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.kgamma5_4%3A5.10.4+p17.10+git20170720.1718-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<santa_> acheronuk: it was more than "verified" already. but with you calls for help you are just implying that this unacceptable hindering of our work is perfectly ok, and it's not
<santa_> the packages were *already* tested
<acheronuk> whoever tested the archive builds, did not comment on the bug then
<santa_> and, personally, if I wanted a second opinion from any ubuntu's bureaucrat I would have asked. but I didn't
<santa_> ‎<‎acheronuk‎>‎ whoever tested the archive builds, did not comment on the bug then
<acheronuk> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-3.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:60 (message):
<acheronuk>   ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<acheronuk> on a plasma 5 package?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #63: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/63/
<santa_> so in other words you are perfectly ok with this philosophy of blocking people's work and the culture of trust in general
<acheronuk> something is a bit screwed in that ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #37: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #61: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #56: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/69/
<acheronuk> hmmm. at least those ar getting better
<acheronuk> no one is blocking anything. apart from no-one doing the verification
<santa_> we *already* did the god damned verification
<acheronuk> or confirming it is done. I can't as I have not tested it
<santa_> we *already* tested the packages
<santa_> and they are *still* blocked due to this great debianesque philosophy of blocking's people work
<acheronuk> then the person who tested the archive builds can confirm
<santa_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1687444/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<santa_> more than 2 months ago
<santa_> + the phab task
<santa_> it was more than verified and tested
<santa_> and what's more important, it was more than verified and tested by kde developers, which is what actually matters
<acheronuk> that has not satisfied the archive admins yet. don't blame me for their desires
<acheronuk> they are the ones who keep pinging me to ask *wjen* testing will be done
<acheronuk> *when*
<santa_> because in case you guys haven't noticed, what we are doing here are just the "installers"
<ahoneybun> santa_: ubuntu devs views matter as well
<wxl> and besides, patience is a virtue
<santa_> ahoneybun: well, I know you are a big fan of the culture of "trust" and hindering you own developers work already, so nothing new
<ahoneybun> santa_: we're not a rolling release were we just push things out the door from auto testing
<ahoneybun> we need real machines and people test
<santa_> and we already did that
<ahoneybun> where are the reports of it?
<ahoneybun> it's not on the bug report
<wxl> santa_: why don't you go argue with the archive admins?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #65: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #52: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #62: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #62: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #39: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #45: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/45/
<santa_> wxl: because acheronuk is the one implying in front of them "oh, well, I think all this pointless bureaucracy is neccesary, so let's 'verify' a bit more"
<wxl> santa_: so why don't you provide them with a counterpoint, if you actually have a valid argument? 
<santa_> ahoneybun: do you want an ubuntu point of view. fine, see above to see mine, an ubuntu developer who worked on the packages in question
<acheronuk> I am doing no such thing. I am neutrally responding to their requests
<wxl> santa_: you're barking up the wrong tree
<santa_> wxl: yeah, I guess I will have to write something there, since all you did was basically saying: "you are right with this hindering of our work, we have to do more 'verifying'"
<wxl> santa_: good luck with that and thanks for not harassing people that are not responsible for the situation. love you bye.
<santa_> wxl: good luck in ubuntu with this philosphy, but I think you are just harming yourselves. no surprise for me that omgubuntu.co.uk is now ignoring kubuntu in favour of neon for a reason, bye
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #36: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #59: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #50: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #85: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #26: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/26/
<wxl> santa_: it strikes me that you must not live in a country that has a representative democracy.
<ahoneybun> to be honest they kinda ignored us before Neon anyway 
<wxl> to put it in purely academic terms, i'd think the most appropriate way to refer to the staff of omgubuntu is "poo poo heads"
<wxl> if i had a $1 for every bad piece of advice they've given, i'd be a rich man
<ahoneybun> YouTube TV is live in my area
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #66: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #37: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #47: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #85: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #94: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/94/
<santa_> wxl: meanwhile, in Spain .... https://www.theguardian.com/football/2017/jul/18/spanish-fa-president-angel-maria-villar-llona-arrested
<santa_> :D
<wxl> santa_: admittedly complaining to an average citizen probably didn't get that to happen.
<wxl> while on the subject of Spain, I found this rather sad https://mastodon.social/users/ekaitz_zarraga/updates/3833328
<santa_> I didn't know about that
<santa_> journalists were talking mostly about villar and blesa today[1]
<santa_> [1]https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/19/business/spain-caja-madrid-miguel-blesa.html?mcubz=0
<santa_> since I usually conceal my politic opinions about the "real world", I'll leave as an exercise for the reader to find out if I support death penalty or not :)
<santa_> and sorry for the offtopic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #108: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #27: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/28/
<santa_> acheronuk: rgarding that build failure, when it started to fail?
<acheronuk> https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/76/
<acheronuk> that build
<santa_> ah, ok artful_stable
<santa_> it's weird indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/45/
<santa_> how about fixing kdoctools first and see what happens after that?
<santa_> kdoctools just needs an *.install files update apparently
<acheronuk> done it already
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/3.8.0-1
<acheronuk> ^^ migrated 2 days before
<acheronuk> though it's been in proposed for ages, so if it was that then our staging ppa and archive build shoulda failed surely
<santa_> if so, yes I think it should have failed too
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, santa_, clivejo: Mind if I take care of artful_unstable_phonon?
<acheronuk> no objections from me
<tsimonq2> Ok
<santa_> same here
<santa_> acheronuk: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/85/
<santa_> acheronuk: refs/remotes/upstream/Applications/15.04 ?
<acheronuk> WTF?
<santa_> https://t1.kn3.net/taringa/6/9/6/C/5/3/grigosback/c_336x212_A42.png
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/kde-build-metadata.git/tree/logical-module-structure
<acheronuk>         "kde/workspace/kgamma5": {
<acheronuk>             "stable-qt4": "Applications/15.04",
<acheronuk>             "latest-qt4": "Applications/15.04",
<acheronuk>             "kf5-qt5": "master",
<acheronuk>             "stable-kf5-qt5": ""
<acheronuk> someone screwed that up!
<acheronuk> oh... wait
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #440: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #208: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/208/
<mparillo> santa_: acheronuk Regarding the Zesty SRU, I cannot find the phab task, but I am pretty sure if I contributed on the task, it was in a VM only.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #70: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #104: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/104/
<acheronuk> santa_: https://cgit.kde.org/kde-build-metadata.git/commit/?id=71de9807c1267571a7df2e15b72e45b59f65c423
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #209: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #441: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/441/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Hey, what do I use for the version when I'm updating symbols again?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Kubuntu unstable builds do it in a unique way...
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: If it were up to me, I'd do VERSION+YYYYMMDD if that sounds good?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #210: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/210/
<acheronuk> VERSION+gitYYYYMMDD
<tsimonq2> Ok, wfm
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: epoch?
<acheronuk> yes
<tsimonq2> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #442: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/442/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Applicable to the kubuntu_unstable branch of phonon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25134603/
<tsimonq2> I have to go AFK for an hour or two, let me know if there's any problems with that patch, acheronuk.
<acheronuk> right. just trying to work something else out now anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm trying to setup this plugable docking station with little success on KDE
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #75: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #38: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add temp exception rule for kgmamma - kde branch info was giving stable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_cleanup_uri: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/142/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_cleanup_uri
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_init: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/142/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_tarball: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/142/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_tarball
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #55: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #86: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #38: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #73: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #50: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/50/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: commited
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #211: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #443: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #54: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #115: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/115/
<IrcsomeBot1> tsimonq2 was added by: ahoneybun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #74: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #36: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #62: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/116/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #63: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #42: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #64: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #56: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #29: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #67: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #67: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #67: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #67: SUCCESS in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1657: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1657: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1657: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1657: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadiconsole build #228: STILL FAILING in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadiconsole/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-import-wizard build #231: STILL FAILING in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-import-wizard/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #341: STILL FAILING in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #250: STILL FAILING in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #726: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/726/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #345: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #839: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/839/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_incidenceeditor build #343: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #236: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #265: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-apps-libs build #336: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-apps-libs/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-data-exporter build #224: STILL FAILING in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-data-exporter/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #774: STILL FAILING in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/774/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgoldrunner build #330: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgoldrunner/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgpg build #335: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgpg/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarm build #228: STILL FAILING in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarm/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #363: STILL FAILING in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail-account-wizard build #222: STILL FAILING in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail-account-wizard/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #233: STILL FAILING in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kigo build #338: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kigo/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmag build #326: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmag/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #717: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmousetool build #326: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmousetool/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #744: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kopete build #344: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kopete/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreversi build #331: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreversi/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konquest build #331: STILL FAILING in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konquest/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #334: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksudoku build #335: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksudoku/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kspaceduel build #331: STILL FAILING in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kspaceduel/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdepim build #350: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdepim/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kubrick build #330: STILL FAILING in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kubrick/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #364: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #401: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_lskat build #336: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_lskat/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_lokalize build #848: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_lokalize/848/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #354: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #912: UNSTABLE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/912/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #892: UNSTABLE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/892/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #260: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #76: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #61: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #537: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #273: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #39: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #81: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #124: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #239: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #78: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/78/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #186: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/186/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Patch 1 for umbrello applicable to kubuntu_unstable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25136219/ - this fixes the FTBFS
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Patch 2 for umbrello applicable to kubuntu_unstable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25136222/ - this bumps Standards-version to 3.9.8, the maximum version supported by the lowest release we build packages for in KCI (Xenial). Proof: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=debian-policy&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: That's all my patches for now.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #93: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #407: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #316: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #537: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #261: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgamma5 build #18: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgamma5/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #538: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #35: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #187: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #274: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #51: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #106: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #408: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #331: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #79: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #244: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #80: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #245: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #238: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #295: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #293: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #68: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/69/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 not commiting patches to unstable at the moment as need to do lots of merges first. will save thsoe for a few days time
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 Once _stable is fixed or in good shape, then can start fixing _unstable for apps. Stuff outside KDE apps is OK, but the former have switched the branch the build from on _stable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #840: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/840/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #727: STILL FAILING in 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/727/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #728: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/728/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #251: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #342: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-import-wizard build #232: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-import-wizard/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #70: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadiconsole build #229: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadiconsole/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #346: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_incidenceeditor build #344: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #237: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarm build #229: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarm/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #364: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-apps-libs build #337: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-apps-libs/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #775: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgoldrunner build #331: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgoldrunner/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #155: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #71: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #54: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #47: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #48: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgpg build #336: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgpg/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kigo build #339: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kigo/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmag build #327: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmag/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #266: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail-account-wizard build #223: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail-account-wizard/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #718: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmousetool build #327: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmousetool/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konquest build #332: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konquest/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kopete build #345: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kopete/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #219: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #234: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #745: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/745/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #54: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #40: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #37: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #33: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreversi build #332: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreversi/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #335: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kspaceduel build #332: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kspaceduel/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #55: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #41: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #254: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksudoku build #336: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksudoku/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksnakeduel build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksnakeduel/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #200: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kubrick build #331: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kubrick/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdepim build #351: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdepim/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #36: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_lokalize build #849: STILL FAILING in 8.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_lokalize/849/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #37: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #255: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksnakeduel build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksnakeduel/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #201: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #55: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_lokalize build #850: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_lokalize/850/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #170: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #173: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #38: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_lskat build #337: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_lskat/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_lokalize build #851: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_lokalize/851/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #365: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #402: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #174: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #29: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-data-exporter build #225: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-data-exporter/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #355: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #151: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #241: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #76: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #325: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #242: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #268: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #296: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #56: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #173: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #269: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #207: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #297: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #193: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #204: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #58: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #205: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #178: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #77: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #304: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #305: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #100: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #158: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #86: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/42/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1658: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1658/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1658: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1658/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1658: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1658/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1658: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1658/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> hi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #171: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #202: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #49: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/49/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ack, fair
<acheronuk> santa_: you about?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1659: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1659: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1659: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1659: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1659/
<gsilvapt> Is there a particular reason to have so many reds in the last 48 hours? :o 
<gsilvapt> most are from previous releases but there are a few artful_unstable tags there
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: for applications KDE switched their stable branch in git from apps 17.04 to 17.08
<acheronuk> so kubuntu_stable was building 17.04, but now fetches the sources for 17.08
<acheronuk> which means breakage
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Mind if I take care of artful_stable_akonadi?
<acheronuk> kubuntu_unstable was tracking what became the stable 17.08 branch, so we now have to fix things by merging what makes sense from kubuntu_unstable to kubuntu_stable
<tsimonq2> nvm, maybe?
<gsilvapt> We will still focus in artful_unstable, right?
 * tsimonq2 looks at it
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: it should mostly fix by merging unstable to stable
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Let me make sure that's the case.
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: not yet. once stable is fixed
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Yeah, you're right. JFDI. :)
<tsimonq2> Unless you want a patch? :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no. I'm getting to it. :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: k :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #70: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/70/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What's fair game to fix right now?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: anything in stable or unstable that is not part of the official KDE applications release
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
<acheronuk> https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/
<acheronuk> https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/
<acheronuk> for exampel
<acheronuk> back in a few
<tsimonq2> k
 * acheronuk needs coffee
<gsilvapt> So the tasks are the same for stable, right? 
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<gsilvapt> Check if dependencies are broken, if there is any symbols issues, and so on
<acheronuk> santa_: [23:10] <santa_> so regarding (2), just give me some time to fix the remaining issues, so we will be ready soon to do that, ok?
<acheronuk> is that fixed now re-merges?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that's the other reason I haven't started merging yet ^^^
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
<acheronuk> santa was using the stable branch to pick fixes from
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #70: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #199: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #188: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #159: FIXED in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #144: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #275: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #246: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #200: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #262: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #71: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #52: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #181: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #140: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #153: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #141: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #186: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #150: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #175: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #136: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #174: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #210: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #121: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #95: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #136: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #166: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #145: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #189: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #101: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #177: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #276: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #81: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #130: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #138: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #108: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #243: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #206: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #148: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #211: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #124: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #146: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #82: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #127: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #481: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #70: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #211: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #129: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #71: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #34: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #180: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #482: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #142: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #306: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #172: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #174: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #295: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #198: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #114: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #483: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #72: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #195: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #155: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #256: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #409: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #18: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #363: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #35: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #319: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #141: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #129: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #157: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #173: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #126: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #83: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #126: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #140: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #539: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #200: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #267: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #186: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #259: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #248: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #200: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #163: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #283: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #326: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #84: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #239: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #166: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #236: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #303: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #56: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #209: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #46: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #185: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #96: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #109: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #264: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #118: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #257: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #274: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #265: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #202: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #146: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #383: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #129: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #93: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #239: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #173: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #120: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #243: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #177: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #94: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #326: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #161: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #62: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #186: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #152: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #50: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #305: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #158: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #410: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #232: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #196: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #117: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #137: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #221: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #141: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #151: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #52: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #78: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #540: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #81: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #26: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #28: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #14: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #275: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #224: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #282: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #187: FIXED in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #64: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #38: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #34: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #23: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #56: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #67: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #74: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #63: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #44: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #18: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #35: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #75: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #59: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #206: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #179: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #350: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #176: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #127: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #203: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #84: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #117: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #148: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #333: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #42: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #234: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #208: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #373: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #270: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #298: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #98: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #43: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #326: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #411: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #281: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #396: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #201: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #68: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #57: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #25: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #32: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/16/
<santa_> hi everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #23: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #26: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #19: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #34: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/34/
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm going to take care of those issues with apps now, I wanted to do that yesterday, but I couldn't
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #26: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/26/
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #34: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #16: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #32: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #46: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #18: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #31: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #29: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/29/
<santa_> acheronuk: btw, are you going to do this one by one?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #12: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #85: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/85/
<acheronuk> santa_: other thing was, despite trying, have not yet managed to get our packageset refreshed for upload perms for the PIM stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #50: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #30: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #25: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #39: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #10: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/10/
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, but we will have to figure that out at some point
<acheronuk> santa_: one by one? merges? 
<santa_> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #60: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/26/
<acheronuk> originally I was going to to a mass merge, then I changed my mind. now I'm not sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #359: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #23: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #17: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/27/
<acheronuk> santa_: I tried running merge over the whole clone a few days ago, and it seems to go ok
<acheronuk> which it should really
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #15: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #23: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #20: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #13: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/13/
<acheronuk> santa_: you have an opinion?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #276: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/276/
<acheronuk> preference?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #59: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #26: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #22: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #18: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/18/
<acheronuk> gah..... I thought no one was about so decided to what failing on xenial would build :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #28: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #41: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #27: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #541: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/541/
<santa_> acheronuk: I just wanted to know, so let's see if we can get this fixed tonight
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #27: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #160: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/16/
<acheronuk> santa_: yep, would be good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #282: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #202: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #412: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #12: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #59: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #62: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #25: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #53: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #11: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #28: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #56: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #42: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #13: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #32: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #44: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #10: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #45: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #19: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #70: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #50: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #54: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #12: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #15: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #13: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #11: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #57: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #45: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #75: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #35: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #12: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #12: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #22: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #12: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #27: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #72: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #397: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #23: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #16: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #204: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #48: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/26/
<santa_> is it me or http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ is down?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #258: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/14/
<acheronuk> santa_: not loading
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #30: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #542: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #34: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #27: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #11: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #12: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #44: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #32: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #24: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #40: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #12: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #46: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #29: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #46: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #88: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #77: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #60: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #15: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #29: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #12: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #37: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #15: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #20: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #27: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #71: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #34: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #32: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #39: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #80: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #58: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #22: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #538: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #332: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #259: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #25: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #61: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #43: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #277: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #18: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #8: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #15: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #49: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #81: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #19: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #327: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #205: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #201: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #202: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkface build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkface/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #34: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #38: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #51: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #61: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #63: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #62: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/62/
<clivejo> cyphermox: any chance of getting our package set refreshed? As per Rik's request - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-July/011286.html
<santa_> acheronuk: I have checked the remaining issues, fixed a couple (but not merging from _stable) and I think it's safe to merge stuff in _stable if you want to do that
<santa_> even if there's a small remaining issue fixed in _stable I can allways cherry-pick
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. thanks :) will do so shortly
<clivejo> anyone any objections to updating Jenkins?
<acheronuk> BTW, if really pushed, what do you think of doing an upload without PIM again?
<santa_> oh wait
<santa_> locaklize
<acheronuk> clivejo: will you kill it?
<santa_> I will fix that one right now :)
<clivejo> yes, probably be dead for 5-10mins
<acheronuk> santa_: no probs. clive is going to butcher KCI for a bit anyway
<clivejo> ok, think I'm done
<acheronuk> ok
<acheronuk> santa_: done?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes
<santa_> I've just checked the thing right now and it's green for lokalize already
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_applications.html
<acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #60 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #60: ABORTED in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #45: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #117: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #67: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #44: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #87: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #55: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #51: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #34: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #149: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #64: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #48: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #134: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #150: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #29: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #31: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #163: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #54: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #30: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #55: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #26: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #19: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #40: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #32: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #31: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #42: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #17: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #29: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #7: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #37: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #12: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #60: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #50: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwalletmanager build #19: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwalletmanager/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #38: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #38: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #35: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #44: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #66: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #20: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #32: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #74: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #64: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #14: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #29: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #277: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #47: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #67: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #65: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #57: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #68: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #53: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #17: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #55: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #56: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #21: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #50: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #18: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #61: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #29: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #53: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #66: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #68: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #72: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #53: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #118: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #30: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #32: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #27: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #59: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #31: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #57: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #32: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #57: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #35: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #45: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #52: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #68: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #88: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #52: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #67: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #67: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #49: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #56: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #37: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #36: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #55: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #16: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #44: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #27: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #40: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #45: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #17: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #29: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #36: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #58: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #48: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #19: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #34: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #70: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #30: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #46: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #42: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #39: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #26: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #17: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #46: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #26: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #46: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #278: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #15: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #50: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksnakeduel build #38: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksnakeduel/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #48: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #86: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #27: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #36: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #27: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #47: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #32: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #43: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #23: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #30: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #19: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #150: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #328: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #65: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #164: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #51: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #151: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #135: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #62: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #39: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #89: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #103: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #57: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #45: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #76: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #42: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #49: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/75/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #53: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #64: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #76: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #56: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #42: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #57: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #38: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #65: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #22: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #57: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #72: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #78: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #26: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/44/
<cyphermox> clivejo: whatever happened to amarok?
<cyphermox> acheronuk: ^
<cyphermox> the packageset update wants to remove it from your packageset, that looks odd
<acheronuk> cyphermox: it was in our desktop seed by dropped recently as it's unmaintained, but seems somewhere back in the past it was never added to our supported as well
<acheronuk> *but dropped
<acheronuk> that was not intended. we would like to keep it in the set if possible. it could be revived if some KDE devs did decide to take interest, as there is a partly ported Qt5 version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #60: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #72: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #63: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #67: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #40: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #69: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #73: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #39: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #40: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #67: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #43: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #65: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #69: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #413: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #75: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #190: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #46: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #66: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #70: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #191: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #76: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #414: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #75: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #187: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #40: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #65: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #74: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #76: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/76/
<KurousagiMK2> Did you notice that if you change the font with Qt 5.9.1 installed, the settings are stored differently?
<KurousagiMK2> Qt 5.9.1 https://paste.ubuntu.com/25144976/ Qt 5.7.1 https://paste.ubuntu.com/25144978/
<KurousagiMK2> Because of this I do not work in Konsole "Draw intense colors in bold font", Konversation also does not display bold font.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/79/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hmmm..... only tried in a VM so far. konsole looked a bit different
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #66: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #34: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #75: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #32: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #33: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #32: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #77: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #45: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #50: FIXED in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #57: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #32: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #50: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #42: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #27: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #61: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #69: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #45: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #45: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #54: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #77: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #63: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #30: FIXED in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #38: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #47: ABORTED in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #46: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #37: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #69: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #33: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #33: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #40: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #31: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #32: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #30: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #44: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #44: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #41: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #43: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #43: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #40: FIXED in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #42: FIXED in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #33: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #39: FIXED in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #43: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #46: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #63: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #90: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #26: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/26/
<clivejo> santa_: RE <acheronuk> BTW, if really pushed, what do you think of doing an upload without PIM again?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #212: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/65/
<mparillo> KurousagiMK2: I did, but I thought it was only me (I think acheronuk sent me a screenshot of his and it looked decent). Does the font change seem slightly bigger in konsole, but much bigger in the kicker Application Launcher. In that case the text for Favorites, Applications, ... , Leave was truncated.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #206: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/206/
<clivejo> acheronuk: added amarok to supported, just incase we forget - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.artful/revision/1380
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I saw a *subtle* change in the intense font appearance in konsole. no more
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> clivejo: good. I meant to earlier but did forget :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #64: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #34: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #76: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #90: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #207: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #213: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #66: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #65: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #30: FIXED in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #46: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #84: FIXED in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #37: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #34: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #71: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #93: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #53: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #36: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #63: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #34: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #60: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #41: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #51: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #55: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #59: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #60: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #68: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #36: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #32: FIXED in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #31: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #56: FIXED in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #22: FIXED in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #64: FIXED in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #34: FIXED in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #68: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #31: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #34: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #68: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #69: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #29: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #36: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #59: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #51: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #62: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #68: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #52: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #45: FIXED in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #26: FIXED in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #27: FIXED in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #56: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #31: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #47: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #76: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #37: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #50: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #89: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #68: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #398: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #213: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #76: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #57: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #214: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #77: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/66/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> phooey, don't we have the mycroft plasmoid?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I just heard aditya's llightning talk
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its on kci
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #271: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/271/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> We do installed it with that bash script
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #55: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #68: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #112: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #57: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #206: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #329: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #283: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/283/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Fiddesticks! I want a package
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Or a snap
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #74: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/119/
<clivejo> maybe you could give sgclark subliminal messages in her sleep?
<clivejo> snap plasma-mycroft
<clivejo> do it
<acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #78: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #70: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #65: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/65/
<clivejo> @valoriez https://www.amazon.com/Hypnosis-Dummies-Anna-Priore-ebook/dp/B071X7T81H
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #278: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #228: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #47: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #140: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #143: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #33: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/33/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez, The script does it all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #67: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #31: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #279: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #55: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #68: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #66: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #229: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #280: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #56: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » default build #1660: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/default/1660/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #95: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #36: FIXED in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #34: FIXED in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #18: FIXED in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #29: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #24: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #21: FIXED in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #17: FIXED in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #23: FIXED in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #20: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #29: FIXED in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #81: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #19: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #22: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #43: FIXED in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #23: FIXED in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #17: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #28: FIXED in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #80: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #35: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #24: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #28: FIXED in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #58: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #17: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #48: FIXED in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #20: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #19: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #16: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #62: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #33: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #27: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #59: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #31: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #25: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #24: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #24: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #53: FIXED in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #48: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #29: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #18: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #47: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #43: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #40: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/40/
 * clivejo high fives acheronuk, only 13 FIX in artful :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #40: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/40/
<acheronuk> clivejo: unheard of!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *cracks whip*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #30: FIXED in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #63: FIXED in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #55: FIXED in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #30: FIXED in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #104: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #28: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #23: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #31: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #27: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #27: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #28: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #28: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #29: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/29/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> @ahoneybun but I want to install it the Plasma way, like Arch can
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> and neon can
<clivejo> does neon install mycroft too?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Neon uses the script
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It says KDE Neon on the page about it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #38: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/38/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I have it installed but with the script
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Works well now
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Internal mic on the laptop does not work well with it tho
<clivejo> @ahoneybun: both mycroft and plasma-mycroft would like it packaged 
<clivejo> and they are building it on neon https://build.neon.kde.org/job/xenial_unstable_kde-extras_plasma-mycroft/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Plasma-mycroft?
<clivejo> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/70/
<clivejo> Ethan Ward is working with Debian to try and get mycroft into the archive
<clivejo> if that gets in, then plasma-mycroft should then just work out of the bax
<clivejo> box
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> @tsimonq2 maybe you would be interested in pushing that forward as well? in Debian I mean
<clivejo> sorry about the Belfast accent
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> that would mean a great deal to the mycroft team as a whole
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> not just the plasmoid
<clivejo> https://github.com/ethanaward/adapt-parser
<clivejo> he's looking for this to be reviewed
<clivejo> well, Ethan and I just got accepted on the Python Modules Team
<clivejo> but I have never worked on Python before, so huge learning curve
<clivejo> ScottK been pointing us in the right direction
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #58: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #60: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #45: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #53: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #64: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #40: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/40/
<clivejo> didn't seem to be anyone in Ubuntuland interested in helping out :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #60: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #37: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #73: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #67: FIXED in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #68: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #37: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #40: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #68: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #58: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #52: FIXED in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #32: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #27: FIXED in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #46: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #22: FIXED in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/22/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Tried in -release?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Also make a bug report?
<clivejo> what?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #15: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #34: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #56: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #75: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #69: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #46: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #67: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #53: FIXED in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #9 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #9: SUCCESS in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #3: SUCCESS in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #121: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #279: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #543: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/543/
<acheronuk> santa_: are all you apps changes pushed to git?
<acheronuk> seems not so with kalzium
<santa_> let me check
<santa_> acheronuk: I think it's ok, what do you miss?
<acheronuk> kubuntu_fix_build_ocaml_4.04.diff
<acheronuk> which it just added to stable
<acheronuk> *I just added
<acheronuk> as I had found it anyway
<acheronuk> or similar from fedora
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+sourcepub/8076619/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronuk> has it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/69/
<santa_> acheronuk: thanks for noticing, it's pushed now
<santa_> I used a different branch name while I was doing the thing, so I forgot to update the thing
<santa_> * forget
<acheronuk> np. easy to do. I've done similar cloning in slightly different folders and then getting mixed up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/234/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add gcompris
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » default build #68: SUCCESS in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/default/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » default build #1661: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/default/1661/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #2: ABORTED in 9.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #2: ABORTED in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #2: ABORTED in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #3: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #3: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/3/
<clivejo> GCompris has no icon or entry in kmenu
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TOBZop0t/file_2923.jpg
<clivejo> grrr has an American accent
<clivejo> can't say tune properly :P
<clivejo> mmmm happy and high
<clivejo> great kids game
<mparillo> toon vs tuyn?
<clivejo> yup!
<clivejo> girl says the word in an American accent
<clivejo> says r weird too :/
<mparillo> When my father was growing up, received pronunciation was Oxbridge, now it is Hollywood.
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Voice, 2s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GI9xsVE0/6026218129972003457.oga
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Voice, 17s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cs8oHTwY/6026218129972003458.oga
<clivejo> whats a sneaker ?
<clivejo> I should do the voice for this!
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Voice, 11s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jpSKYRft/6026218129972003459.oga
<clivejo> there is no o in it
<clivejo> doon
<clivejo> the way she says r, it sounds like a crow
<clivejo> arrrrrr arrrrr
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> they accept sound files happily!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> and patches
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> gratefully
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> also: #gcompris
 * acheronuk looks at another red on KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1662: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1662/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1662: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1662/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1662: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1662/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1662: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1662/
<acheronuk> added the Qt 5.9 landing ppa as a dep for the KCI ones, and rebuilding a few things. lets see what happens :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qtcurve build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qtcurve/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qtcurve build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qtcurve/64/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> btw @acheronuk thanks for getting back to the SRU tester. Sorry I couldn't help out by actually testing.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> no problem. hopefully that was enough info
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qtcurve build #65: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qtcurve/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #70: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @IrcsomeBot, The package is building, just few lintian moaning issues to sort out
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So how goes Mycroft build?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1663: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1663/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1663: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1663/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1663: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1663/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1663: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1663/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its python
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> And modules are install via pip
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I been trying to get help from Debian folks but they are being rather unhelpful
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ahh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They have an internal thing to install skills too
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> msm to install from the skills git
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<acheronuk> clivejo: hmmm. just realised that adding that 5.9 ppa as a dep will screw KCI's iso builds. oh well.....
<clivejo> just for artful, for a few weeks?
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> have you triggered a rebuild on it?
<acheronuk> nope
<acheronuk> try it if you like?
<clivejo> dunno
<clivejo> is there an easy way to trigger artful_unstable?
<acheronuk> what do you mean?
<clivejo> to trigger builds on top of Qt5.9
<acheronuk> so you want to rebuild all artful_unstable builds?
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> from ecm up
<acheronuk> in config of https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_build_artful_unstable
<acheronuk> in post build actions, untick "Trigger only if downstream project has SCM changes"
<acheronuk> then triggering that project would build everything! 
<acheronuk> not in any clever order, but it would do it I think
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Haruld used to be able to do it via command line somehow
<acheronuk> did the cli interface not get disabled?
<clivejo> I mean like that update script we run when add jobs
<acheronuk> jenkins_poll.rb ?
<acheronuk> Usage: jenkins_poll.rb 'regex'
<acheronuk> Tells jenkins to poll for any changes and start the job if they are found.
<acheronuk> regex must be a valid Ruby regular expression matching the jobs you wish to
<acheronuk> retry.
<clivejo> I didn't understand what he was doing at the time, so have no idea how it works
<acheronuk> IRC logs are not yeilding any clues for me :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> it's harald's birthday today, so he's out on the beach partying
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> 😊
<clivejo> oh!
<acheronuk> last I heard, he was being "sat on"
<clivejo> like you do
<acheronuk> quote "I would like to complain... I am being sat upon by Marco and Jens........ 😡"
<clivejo> santa_: any update on apps?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'm going to meet with grayback and the LiMux guys at lunch tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Franklin Weng from Taiwan may join us
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he has a distro for the Taiwan schools called easygo
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> there were some bugs in it since plasma 5 but it seems the Plasma guys have/will fix them all for him
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he was considering moving to KDE neon but is now thinking of continuing to base on us
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> so I've been quite busy with a lot of Kubuntu and KDE stuff this akademy!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez so this is a bit premature? https://twitter.com/KdeNeon/status/889136990893092864
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he did say that during his talk
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> but I would say that he is still evaluating
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I think perhaps working with the LiMux guys will be rather valuable
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> his other option is looking at how netrunner bases on neon
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> we'll see
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he's a sweetheart, and pushing free software very hard all through Taiwan
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> ODT format for all gov. offices
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> free software on all computers in all schools, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> anyway, niters all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sounds very good whichever way. just doubley good if he goes with kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I agree!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, Night. must be tiring with the heat
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he loves us and has been basing on us for maybe 3 or 4 years
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> ❤️ to all
<clivejo> sleep well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #78: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #70: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #94: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/94/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: do you have access to https://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kphotoalbum/trunk/debian/ ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #913: FIXED in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/913/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #893: FIXED in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/893/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #35: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #54: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #92: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #29: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #85: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #87: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #67: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #43: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #43: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #86: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #45: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_muon build #63: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_muon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #13: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #86: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #53: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #60: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/60/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #62: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/36/
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> I'm on 18.10 if you need me to test stuff @acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #104: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #128: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #51: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #203: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #59: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #204: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #42: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #23: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #33: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/33/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Not huge amount to test without new Qt yet. latte-dock is 0.8 :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #507: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #33: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #416: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #60: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #105: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #129: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #32: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2359: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2359: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2359: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2359/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbackup build #2: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbackup/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbackup build #2: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbackup/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #109: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #56: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #109: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #274: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #298: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #199: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #369: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #306: FAILURE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #271: FAILURE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #474: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #151: FAILURE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #143: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #144: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #316: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #402: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #188: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #148: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #128: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #163: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #130: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #148: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #173: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #117: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #172 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #1201: FAILURE in 7.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/1201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_eventviews build #588: FAILURE in 5.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_eventviews/588/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarmcal build #955: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarmcal/955/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #1202: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/1202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #643: FAILURE in 5.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_eventviews build #589: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_eventviews/589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #1002: FAILURE in 5.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/1002/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konsole build #1279: FAILURE in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konsole/1279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #644: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarmcal build #956: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarmcal/956/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #1003: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/1003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konsole build #1280: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konsole/1280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #172: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #64: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #56: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #48: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #51: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #53: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #118: FAILURE in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #162: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #172: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #85: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #99: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #26: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #85: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #24: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #44: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #139: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #38: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #24: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #23: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #166: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #114: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #52: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #77: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #96: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #102: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #126: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #85: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapman build #52: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapman/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #62: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #53: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #51: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #146: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #53: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #95: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #56: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #39: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #108: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #48: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #52: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #53: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #67: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #144: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #164: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #72: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #157: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #53: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #91: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #52: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #98: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #53: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #51: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #67: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #55: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #53: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #53: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #51: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #169: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #52: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #53: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #105: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #52: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #82: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #34: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #52: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #52: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #52: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #89: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #147: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #25: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #134: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #106: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #29: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #141: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #57: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #63: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #85: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #164: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #48: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #656: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/656/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #49: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #449: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #12: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblackbox build #53: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblackbox/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #77: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #75: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #52: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #92: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #49: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #60: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdcraw build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdcraw/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #25: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #123: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #76: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #98: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #87: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #51: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #94: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #120: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #58: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts build #19: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #68: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #46: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #48: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #148: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #55: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #50: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #22: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #139: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #60: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #64: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #36: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #108: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #53: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #66: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #52: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #52: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #11: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #52: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #160: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #156: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #167: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #136: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #189: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #55: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #144: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kanagram build #51: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kanagram/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #101: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #100: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #57: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #183: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #55: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #135: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #48: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #52: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #104: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #52: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #69: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #120: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #34: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #174: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #70: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #86: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #142: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #62: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #72: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #120: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #107: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #52: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #52: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #151: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #54: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #48: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #53: FAILURE in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #179: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #34: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #174: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #43: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #52: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #171: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #136: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #133: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #104: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #41: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #150: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #29: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #145: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #112: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #57: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #52: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #52: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #140: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #51: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #98: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #106: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #68: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_poxml build #29: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_poxml/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #52: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #110: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #26: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #94: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #76: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #50: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #100: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkexiv2 build #93: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkexiv2/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #51: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #97: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #44: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #171: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #42: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #139: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #114: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #52: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #86: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiamond build #52: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiamond/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #152: ABORTED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #230: ABORTED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #397: ABORTED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #296: ABORTED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #281: ABORTED in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #138: ABORTED in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #334: ABORTED in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #346: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sweeper build #24: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sweeper/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #453: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_poxml build #221: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_poxml/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lokalize build #52: ABORTED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lokalize/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #384: ABORTED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #160: ABORTED in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #268: ABORTED in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #261: ABORTED in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #87: ABORTED in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #419: ABORTED in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #234: ABORTED in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #135: ABORTED in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #316: ABORTED in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #113: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #261: ABORTED in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #180: ABORTED in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #239: ABORTED in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #369: ABORTED in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #433: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #333: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #354: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syndication build #551: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syndication/551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #308: ABORTED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #202: ABORTED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #313: ABORTED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #79: ABORTED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #414: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #331: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #95: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #269: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #168: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #198: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #174: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #366: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #51: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #451: ABORTED in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkexiv2 build #332: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkexiv2/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #324: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #457: ABORTED in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #330: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #27: ABORTED in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #211: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #458: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #127: ABORTED in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #143: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #96: ABORTED in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #372: ABORTED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #397: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #135: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #251: ABORTED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #300: ABORTED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #52: ABORTED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #255: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg build #399: ABORTED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #16: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #136: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #129: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #250: ABORTED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #94: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #435: ABORTED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #57: ABORTED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #264: ABORTED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #450: ABORTED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #190: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #472: ABORTED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #103: ABORTED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #388: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #187: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #234: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #219: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #126: ABORTED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #291: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #312: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #313: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #405: ABORTED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #184: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #112: ABORTED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #93: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #102: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #280: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #338: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #56: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #288: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kruler build #521: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kruler/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #87: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #136: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #200: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #81: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #123: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #96: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #92: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #145: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #84: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #86: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #102: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #136: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #69: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #118: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #111: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #148: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #107: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #81: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #52: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #101: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #152: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #129: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #456: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #22: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #69: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #52: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #84: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #150: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #52: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #52: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksquares build #52: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksquares/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksudoku build #52: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksudoku/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #52: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmines build #52: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmines/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #133: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #52: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #52: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #52: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #52: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #52: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #52: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #53: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #53: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #52: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #118: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #161: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #54: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #47: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #33: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #66: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #31: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #164: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #94: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #51: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #27: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #66: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #161: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #175: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #23: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #114: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #75: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #130: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #56: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #13: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksmtp build #40: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksmtp/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #131: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #172: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #119: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #197: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #15: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #51: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #135: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #47: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #124: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #149: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #24: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #35: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #15: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #80: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #128: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #53: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #52: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #6: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #28: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #28: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #53: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #8: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #15: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #54: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #104: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #127: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #113: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #51: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #15: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #27: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #45: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #12: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #176: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #82: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #129: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #49: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #25: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdegames build #48: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdegames/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #101: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #30: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #53: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #113: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #164: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #90: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #192: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #11: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #191: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #135: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #110: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #165: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #133: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #149: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #47: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #58: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #51: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbackup build #3: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbackup/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbackup build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbackup/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #152: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #48: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #40: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #83: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #28: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #170: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #49: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #139: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #55: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #54: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #35: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #57: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #141: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #131: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #133: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #48: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #39: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #9: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #53: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #53: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #54: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #53: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #11: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #53: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #53: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #40: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #54: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #10: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #53: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #50: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #54: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #14: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #26: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #52: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #53: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #53: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #34: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #35: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #45: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #18: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #9: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #25: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #11: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #54: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #52: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #54: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #19: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #54: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #52: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #38: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #55: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #54: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #38: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #52: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #25: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #54: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #48: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #26: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkipi build #46: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkipi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #29: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #35: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #49: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #36: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #177: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #359: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #151: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #360: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #166: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #219: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #123: ABORTED in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #51: ABORTED in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #52: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #28: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #58: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #42: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #42: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #58: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #35: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #50: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #46: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #50: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #46: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #51: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #36: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #54: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #56: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #39: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #386: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/53/
 * acheronuk notes mamarley is building against ci-train 5.11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #145: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/53/
<mamarley> acheronuk: Just giving it a shot.  The PPA it is in has "DO NOT USE" in the title, so if it breaks anyone, it is their own fault. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/58/
<mamarley> Also, how did you know?  Are you watching the builders or something?
<acheronuk> mamarley: yeah, I went to look at the build queues
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #116: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #55: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #65: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #59: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #173: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #124: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #172: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #124: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #53: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #90: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #96: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #106: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #115: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #22: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #147: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #50: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #124: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #77: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #103: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #73: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #85: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #184: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #95: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #78: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #140: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #145: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #89: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #126: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #107: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #109: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #97: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #91: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #106: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #176: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #52: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #104: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #106: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #91: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #108: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #42: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #105: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #53: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #99: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #165: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #92: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #73: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #143: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #87: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #57: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #172: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #134: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #150: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #49: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #19: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #234: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #158: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #148: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #119: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #140: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #105: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #192: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #175: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #98: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #180: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #121: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #170: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #152: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #103: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #136: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #150: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #122: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #171: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #119: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #34: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmines build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmines/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #44: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #24: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #165: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #149: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #56: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #9: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #54: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #54: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #43: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #54: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #35: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #58: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #54: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #55: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #102: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #27: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #81: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #93: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #153: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #29: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #97: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #25: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #32: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #39: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #34: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #109: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #130: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #53: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #54: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #44: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #56: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #53: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #55: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #134: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #152: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #113: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #61: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #117: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #91: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiamond build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiamond/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #146: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #162: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #119: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #150: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #114: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #105: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #142: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #136: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #149: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #105: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #82: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #82: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #114: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #14: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #151: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #190: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #168: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #127: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #84: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #151: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #136: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #113: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #103: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #161: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #151: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #52: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #130: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #101: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #185: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #103: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #23: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #165: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #172: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #162: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #124: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #132: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #34: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #120: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #52: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #173: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #12: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #198: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #83: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #26: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #76: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #115: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #52: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #13: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #28: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #75: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #177: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #26: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #140: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #131: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #23: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #31: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #193: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #102: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #167: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #13: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #23: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #17: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/17/
<mamarley> acheronuk: If you were curious, Qt5.11 seems to work fine with those packages I recompiled and the stuff from the -staging and ninjas PPAs. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #657: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1142: UNSTABLE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1120: UNSTABLE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #173: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #13: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #52: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #51: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #30: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #45: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #166: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #62: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/62/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #61: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #111: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #49: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #135: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #125: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #141: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #134: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #14: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #203: UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #125: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #12: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #42: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #42: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #45: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #174: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #50: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #164: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #87: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #29: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #55: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #113: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #172: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #59: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #50: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #142: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #136: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #55: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #24: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #43: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #175: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #126: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #27: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #35: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #63: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #148: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #25: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #51: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #209: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #28: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #62: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #44: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #64: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #49: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #155: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #53: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #173: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #47: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #123: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #135: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #105: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #112: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #109: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #121: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #119: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #157: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #123: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #103: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #87: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #113: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #99: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #105: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #31: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #147: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #150: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #85: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #59: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #50: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #51: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #55: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #26: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #54: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #166: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #98: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #109: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #97: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #92: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #92: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #90: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #105: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #91: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #146: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #115: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #107: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #37: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #47: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #45: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #24: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #140: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #178: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #199: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #20: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #56: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #52: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #15: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #153: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #151: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #135: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #156: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #38: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #15: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #43: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #54: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #54: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #167: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #121: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #31: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #52: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #43: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #197: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #37: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #51: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #47: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #40: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #54: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #220: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #203: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #52: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #21: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #116: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #114: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #22: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #50: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #235: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #36: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #159: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #25: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #83: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #85: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #104: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #149: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #198: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #48: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #54: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #51: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #52: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #516: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #463: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #53: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #52: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #169: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #118: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #92: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #48: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #37: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #18: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2360: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2360: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2360: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2360/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2361: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2361: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2361: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2361/
<tsimonq2> Qt's landing.
<mamarley> \o/
<valorie> NICE!
<mamarley> Also, heads up, it looks like GCC 8 is default in Cosmic now: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/1.177ubuntu0.3
<mamarley> (For -proposed anyway.)
<valorie> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<valorie> !info gcc cosmic
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu3)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu3 (cosmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<valorie> at least they are getting ready to bump now rather than waiting until the last week before release!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #658: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/658/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1143: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1121: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #51: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #56: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/56/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #125: FAILURE in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #170: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #41: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #106: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #199: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #71: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #28: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #25: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #22: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #68: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #38: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #204: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #208: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: ignore lintian error as we are not using dfsg tars
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/208/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/208/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #32: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/32/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1037553/b/t/post/5271305/#5271305
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> "Fixed a bug that caused kwin OpenGL compositing to crash when launching certain OpenGL applications."
<IrcsomeBot3> <tomazcanabrava> Cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #127: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #127: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #127: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2362: FIXED in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2362: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2362: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #179: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #601: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/601/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #181: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #602: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #180: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #58: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #4: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #106: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #40: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #175: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #1142: FAILURE in 6.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/1142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #52: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #57: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #177: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #66: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2363: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2363: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2363: SUCCESS in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #446: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #198: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #447: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #199: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/199/
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> What's the address of the linode kci?
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, umm. what? … Do you mean the linodes hostname? or the IP and port of the KCI build node running on it?
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Domain name.
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Mm link is not loading.
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> It won't in a browser. no webserver
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Ah.
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Santa quick discussion?
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> ok
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> Frameworks 5.48 and pkg-kde-tools. are you satified we can start doijng the switch to dh in FW?
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> we could upload pkg-kde-tools
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #302: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/302/
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> regarding the swIch I coul try to revert the reverts tomorrow with a program I would need to code first, and, without pushing to git, rebuild them that with with autopkgtets to catch any possible regression, remember I had one with baloo for no other reason than something triggerred by the switch
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> * triggered
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/139/
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> * could
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> so you want to automate the reverting? I was prepeared to go through manually, but if automation looks beter, then please do
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> the point of automating that would be assessing regressions first
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> we can do it manually too
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> my idea is writing a generic program which would revert the first commit whose message matches a given regex
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> so we could do something like this
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> I don't mind. whichever you think best
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> do-all ka-revert -e *dhmk*
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> or something like that
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> it might be useful to have something like that in case we have other similar situations in the future
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> ok. I'll go whichever way your investigations with that lead
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> Simon is landing Qt and I'm staging Plasma 5.13 so I have things to get on with
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> allright, so just give me ~24 hours to research that path, if I don't have something we can just go the manual way
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> plus apps 18.04.3
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> yes
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> Simon is going to try to get most Qt migration blockers fixed by the morning EU time, so I'll leave pkg-kde-tools until after then
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> then upload that hopefully if ok with you
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> ok
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> that was all really. :)
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> I might be a bit busy again at the weekend, but unsure how much right now
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> ok, so I have kubuntu homework to do tomorrow XD
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> haha. does feel like that sometimes!
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> (Photo, 477x168) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GCnO2fSd/file_8624.jpg valorie @ahoneybun @tsimonq2 mparillo etc
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> users of artful updates and backports PPA should see that soon :)
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> but we're not at .1 yet.
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, that's 17.10 upgrade, not LTS -> LTS
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Ahh.,
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Kool!
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> Artful is EOL tommorow, so that is being the guinea pig!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #1143: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/1143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #181: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #59: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #603: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #176: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #41: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #60: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #183: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #107: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #5: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #108: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #6: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #303: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #457: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_analitza build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_analitza/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #508: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #406: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #442: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_analitza build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_analitza/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #199: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #55: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #178: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #197: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #659: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1144: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1122: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #65: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/65/
<valorie> acheronuk: \o/
<valorie> good to see things working as they should
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #60: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/55/
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> I think I can get Qt to land tonight :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #64: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/17/
<valorie> weeeee, things happnin!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #130: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #175: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/55/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #130: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #151: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #200: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #29: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #114: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #200: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #157: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #214: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #465: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #475: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #297: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #111: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #137: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #33: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #308: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #130: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #459: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #144: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #115: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #27: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #151: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #53: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2364: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2364: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2364: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2364/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #443: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #106: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #173: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #48: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #65: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #148: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #280: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbackup build #4: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbackup/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #357: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #137: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #518: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #292: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #244: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #182: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #272: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #142: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #97: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #121: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #37: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #308: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #432: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #314: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #123: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #434: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #402: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #362: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #301: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #369: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #292: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #261: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #243: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #364: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #528: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #436: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #7: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #109: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #403: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #250: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #230: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #78: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #193: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #74: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/74/
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> good afternoon everyone
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> @acheronuk if you have a few minutes I would like to discuss an unexpected issue
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> go ahead
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> ok, so I was going to work on the reverting script this morning, but we got an issue with the new gcc which we need to solve before doing anything else
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> the thing is all acc tests are failing now, that is because current abi-compliance-checker (2.2) doesn't play well with gcc 8
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> fortunately there is a new 2.3 version which - according to the upstream changelog - plays well with gcc 8
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> odd. not seen that on Qt rdep autotests
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> could have missed it
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> ↑ Failure fest as you can see
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> so I'm going to check right now if a-c-c 2.3 fixes the issue
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> if so, we would need to update the a-c-c package before anything else
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> ok. I'll see if I can replicate one with archive autotests in a bit. this is against GCC in -proposed?
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> yes
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> in proposed gcc 8 is the default since a day ago
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> could be athe ones I did -all-proposed so fare hav not had acc test, and others missed it with conservative apt pinning that didn't get new GCC
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> FYI the problem is that a gcc option was renamed, a-c-c relies on that old option so it fails to compile the headers in any acc test
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/64/
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> https://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/765391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/54/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> I think LocutusOfBorg (core-dev) has previously done some a-c-c uploads here or in debian
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> the new acc release: https://github.com/lvc/abi-compliance-checker/releases
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> "Use -fdump-lang-raw instead of -fdump-translation-unit"
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> and that being said, second pre-requisite before the dh porting: are we going to upload the new pkg-kde-tools before uploading frameworks?
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> if so, we need to convert the not-installed files and bump the pkg-kde-tools build dependency
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> 2 secs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #193: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #382: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/382/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> pkg-kde-tools I delayed slightly today, to see how Qt went. but that is now tangled with ffmpeg transition, so will go ahead shortly as it won't make much difference to do that and rebuilds now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #159: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/159/
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> ok, so we are free to upgrade the not-installed files format
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> a lot I have done and testing is staged things, but can be cherry picked to archive packages if needed
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> though if things don't fail on the missing, could just let them get fixed in next normal uploads
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Santa https://phabricator.kde.org/T9199
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> yep I think it's better to fix in the next regular uploads
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> ah, great
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> see that phab task. I was just getting ready to do amnd add plasma to that
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> I pinged a random frameworks with an acc test to do a test run against all-proposed with itself as a trigger. that should show up the acc failure
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> ok
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> attica acc test passed http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> so as expected upgrading a-c-c to 2.3 fixes the issue
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #293: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/293/
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> ok, so what I'm going to do now is redoing the test in tritemio/ubuntu-exp with new pkg-kde-tools and a-c-c in order to find new possible issues
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #317: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/317/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> great. thanks
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> it would be convenient to rebuild in staging as well, as a few packages might need symbols updates
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> @acheronuk do you mind if do that?
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> please go ahead
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> ok, doing...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #489: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/489/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Santa https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/kplotting/cosmic/amd64
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> boooo
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> I believed your setup, but confirmed on ubuntu infra is good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/30/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Santa pkg-kde-tools uploaded
<ngraham[m]> What's the process that does periodic cleanup in Ubuntu? And if I wanted to file a launchpad ticked against it to request something, what product would I find it under?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #439: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/439/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @ngraham[m], which cleanup?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #558: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/558/
<ngraham[m]> any kind of cleanup. Like the periodic cronjobs, or whatever systemd thing replaced them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #184: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/184/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> Anacron possibly?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/66/
<ngraham[m]> hmm, apparently not
<ngraham[m]> oh well, I'll keep looking
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #141: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #120: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #98: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #304: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #559: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #440: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #185: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #49: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #53: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #200: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #56: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #30: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #52: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #115: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #210: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #55: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #42: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #305: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #198: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #151: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #125: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #51: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #103: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #370: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #18: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #560: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #121: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2365: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2365: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2365: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #531: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #399: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #475: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #660: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/660/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1145: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1123: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #66: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/18/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #42: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #46: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #177: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #152: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #393: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #529: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #244: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #136: FAILURE in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #119: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #16: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #294: STILL FAILING in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #490: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #152: STILL FAILING in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #371: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #153: STILL FAILING in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #126: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #104: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #145: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #55: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #19: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #33: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2366: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2366: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2366: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2366/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #607: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2367: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2367: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2367: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2367/
<sheytan> Heya! Any news about 5.13 and Qt update for 18.04? :)
<tsimonq2> sheytan: Qt 5.11 is in cosmic-proposed right now.
<tsimonq2> It's just doing the automated testing dance before it hands.
<tsimonq2> s/hands/lands/
<sheytan> tsimonq2: great! Whats the usual it does automatic testing?
<sheytan> time* :D
<tsimonq2> Anywhere between 24 hours and three weeks.
<tsimonq2> It's been pretty much everywhere in between before.
<sheytan> Ok, will 5.13 packages after that be compiled or are they ready yet?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk's working on it, I'm not sure myself/.
<tsimonq2> s/\///
<sheytan> k, thanks
<tsimonq2> np
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2368: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2368: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2368: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #431: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #582: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #494: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2369: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2369: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2369: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2369/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2370: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2370: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2370: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2371: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2371: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2371: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2371/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #661: STILL FAILING in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/661/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1146: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1124: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #178: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #38: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #34: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #58: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #67: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #65: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #60: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #172: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/60/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-15
<wxl> hey folks need testers from xenial to eoan on a fix for usb-creator-kde that makes it work again. see the link to the ppa in bug 1629715
<ubottu> bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Disco) "[SRU] usb-creator-kde shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching without any input" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629715
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3084: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3084/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3084: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3084/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3084: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3084/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3085: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3085/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3085: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3085/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3085: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3085/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3086: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3086/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3086: SUCCESS in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3086/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3086: SUCCESS in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3086/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3087: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3087/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3087: SUCCESS in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3087/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3087: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3087/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Something to celebrate, 5 Years of Plasma 5! … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBdJQtvbLDk
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Though that song was a weird choice. Something that should be happy shouldn't use an oddly somber soundtrack
<valorie> @MichaelTunnell yes that needed more people helping find music
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> They should have asked :)
<valorie> right, as usual, communication is the blocker
<valorie> but it got made and it's good
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> everything else is totally fine and I am glad it was made but it lowers the vibe of the celebration so it wont be promoted as much i feel
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> \o/ My first MIR bug is now 'fixed'
<mparillo> I thought kwin didn't support Mir?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> MIR bug
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> MIR = Main Inclusion Request
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<mparillo> Hey I was the first to get it wrong!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> LP: #1833745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1833745 in lmdb (Ubuntu) "[MIR] required new dependency of appstream" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833745
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Needed for new appstream, which discover and Plasma depends on
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #69: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/86/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #60: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpkpass build #56: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpkpass/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #57: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lokalize build #71: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lokalize/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #49: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #58: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #63: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #49: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #66: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #55: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/55/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nice job Rik and thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #40: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #29: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #57: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #66: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantlee-editor build #9: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantlee-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-mime build #13: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-mime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #12: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3088: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3088/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3088: SUCCESS in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3088/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3088: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3088/
<Sky_Scraper> Hi there! thx 4 your awesome work I use kubuntu in all aspects of my life and I love it! quick question, how can I completely disable Kubuntu FIRST splash screen, the glowing blue halo "kubuntu" to understand? and shutdown also "kubuntu" blue glowing halo writing? I need black screen from boot to login. I already silenced the kubuntu "graphic" splash scree, the second one, just before login. I don't understand how to 
<Sky_Scraper> shutdown the kubuntu blue writing just after grub, and the one when the machine goes poweroff. I'm on Kubuntu 16.04. No, I don't want to update this particular machine. 
<Sky_Scraper> please don't ask why, too long to explain.
<RikMills> he left
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #55: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_lokalize build #16: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_lokalize/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #17: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #41: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaccounts-integration build #18: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaccounts-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantlee-editor build #10: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantlee-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #17: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #17: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #53: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #57: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #64: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #44: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #45: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #66: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #17: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akregator build #15: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akregator/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #47: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #57: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #15: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarmcal build #13: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarmcal/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #17: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #59: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #18: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgpg build #15: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgpg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #63: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #14: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kopete build #14: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kopete/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #57: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #54: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #69: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #60: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #60: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #14: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime build #15: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #17: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #15: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #40: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #55: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #16: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #50: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontact build #15: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontact/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #58: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #55: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-addons build #10: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_korganizer build #8: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaddressbook build #14: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaddressbook/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #14: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #58: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #52: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksmtp build #13: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksmtp/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkleo build #14: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkleo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #15: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #13: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kldap build #13: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kldap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kimap build #14: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kimap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalutils build #14: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalutils/14/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> latte-dock 0.9 beta going into eoan
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #52: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #61: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-notes build #11: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-notes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts build #14: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement build #11: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-search build #15: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-search/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #15: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmbox build #14: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmbox/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #9: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #67: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #52: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #72: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #54: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #15: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkgapi build #13: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkgapi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #14: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #50: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #65: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #8: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, ETA on these?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills, I'm "entertained" right now with an autopkgtest deadlock, give me ~30 min and let me see
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, Not that much hurry. I was thinking of maybe uploading frameworks tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright, thanks for the info
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3089: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3089/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3089: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3089/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3089: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3089/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-18
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Plasma 5.12.8 laning now in main archive updates. We should be able to have that on the 18.04.3 ISO on 1st August
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_labplot build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_labplot/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3090: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3090/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3090: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3090/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3090: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3090/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills, FYI there is now a create-sru-pinning program in KA to compose a pinning file to test this kind of upgrades
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> upgrading the laptop to plasma .8 now...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3091: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3091/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3091: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3091/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3091: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3091/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #105: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/71/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good evening everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> evening
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Well, I have just discovered systemd from eoan-proposed may hang autopkgtest with the LXD backend.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> This hangs with -proposed:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> systemctl start network-online.target
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> great
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> great is that I figured out that it hangs XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> this way I can cirvumvent it and ask for a fix
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> frameworks?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> will upload that tomorow
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that's great, I plan to circumvent the systemd issue in my build servers in the remaining hours of today and re-check what needs to be done for fw packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I guess I will ping you to discuss the things in the afternoon or so
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> nothing extremely urgent
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> sounds reasonable
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yeah, because without build servers I can't test fixes properly
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> what a mess: http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> btw I will probably switch to duckdns
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-19
<vip> hi there
<vip> am I only one, who is confused by moving Cancel button on all dialogs to the right?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-10-reaches-end-of-life/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> can't say I notice the cancel change
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> It's only different in Gnome
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Otherwise rightmost position is normal
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> would explain why I didn't notice! 😂
<vip> hmm, maybe it is translation problem? are buttons sorted? hmm
<vip> no, it is not.
<vip> I always thought, that OK/Save/Accept buttons are positioned bottom right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3092: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3092/
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> https://doc.qt.io/archives/qq/qq19-buttons.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3092: SUCCESS in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3092/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3092: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3092/
<vip> looks like I need to switch to mac
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_drkonqi build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_drkonqi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_drkonqi build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_drkonqi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khotkeys build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khotkeys/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_powerdevil build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_powerdevil/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_systemsettings build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_systemsettings/17/
<BluesKaj> hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #77: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #1247: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/1247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #53: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #14: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbookmarks build #1326: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbookmarks/1326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #58: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #63: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #75: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #77: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #16: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #65: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalcore build #15: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalcore/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #66: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #65: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #74: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #15: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #18: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #18: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/18/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> this is just a test
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> santa_ : ping
<BluesKaj> pong
<santa_> pong from here actually
<santa_> I'm testing weechat, I don't like very much the default highlighting
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> santa_ : ping
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> santa_: ping
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> LP looks a bit screwed at the moment 🙄
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-nm build #14: UNSTABLE in 4 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-nm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-nm build #78: UNSTABLE in 4 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-nm/78/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @RikMills, builders still are 'forked'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #17: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #19: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #17: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #107: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #21: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3093: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3093/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3093: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3093/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3093: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3093/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills so I have been looking the frameworks things which might need a fix, do you have a few mins to discuss them?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, quickly yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, to be brief and to sum up, I have checked the oranges from the status pages and they are not trivial, so we would leave that for another moment
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the other thing, beyond the oranges is that bluez-qt new functionality, it comes with an autotest which needs rfkill
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so the autopktest for i386 fails on my servers
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> in ubuntu, in the network-manager package there's some hackery to provide a fake rfkill kernel module for the tests
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so I would suggest you to upload it as it is, see if it fails and how it fails @ the official infra and try the fake rfkill hackery
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> if it doesn't work we can always disable the test
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> agreed. that fw doesn't block anything else if it gets stuck
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, so that being said, upload at wiil
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I was expecting the oranges to be easier
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> going to be in the morning now
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright, thank you very much for the packaging work
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, very much the same to you
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @RikMills, or maybe when the LP builders are not as f***d as they appear to be right now!
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3094: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3094/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3094: SUCCESS in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3094/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3094: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3094/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, building
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/b/bluez-qt/eoan/i386
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3095: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3095/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3095: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3095/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3095: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3095/
<santa_> @RikMills, ack, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> just checking in: 😎 … Virtual Desktops & Desktop Grid Suggestions for Kubuntu … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10573 … Present Windows Suggestions for Kubuntu … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10570 … Opacity Shortcuts Suggestion for Kubuntu … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10568 … Quick Tile Shortcut Suggestions for Kubuntu … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10567 … thoughts?
<santa_> @RikMills interesting, the i386 autopkgtest fails only for i386 @ official infra, also this line:
<santa_> QWARN  : GattManagerTest::initTestCase() org.kde.bluez: Cannot open /dev/rfkill for reading!
<santa_> ↑ is only present in my server build
<santa_> so this is going to be my course of action:
<santa_> - try the fake rfkill hackery on my server
<santa_> - if it works, upload the package with the hackery to the archive
<santa_> - if it still fails for i386 @ official infra, well, we will see what to do. in that case the ideal solution would be disabling the offending test (an just the offending test) only for i386. not sure if that's feasible to implement
<santa_> * (and just the offending test)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, I've not forgotten. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @santa_, probably more hackery than it is worth. i386 is pseudo dead anyway
<santa_> RikMills: ok, another proposal: how about voiding the autotests for i386? That's simple to implement. while we are at it we could void the baloo ones which are failing for centuries
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> +1 on that
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Av9eQS38/file_16638.mp4
<santa_> RikMills: ok I will try that once I sorted that ugly systemd stuff @ groomlake
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 👍
<santa_> @RikMills it seems the latest upload to the archive isn't available git yet, have you pushed it or not yet?
<RikMills> santa_: sorry. will do that in a short while!
<santa_> thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #265 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<RikMills> push all branches now
<RikMills> *pushing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #265: ABORTED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/265/
<santa_> @RikMills I have just pushed the proposed fixes for bluez-qt and baloo, tested here: http://tritemio-area51.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bluez-qt build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bluez-qt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #53: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/70/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-07-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3096: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3096/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3096: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3096/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3096: SUCCESS in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3096/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3097: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3097/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3097: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3097/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3097: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3097/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #17: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #9: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #76: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #17: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #51: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmime build #59: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmime build #9: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #47: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/47/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa frameworks nearly all though. just waiting on some running libreoffice tests for kio
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #64: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #41: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #16: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #8: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #10: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills, ack, thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #8: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #16: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #53: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmime build #13: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmime/13/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> should in theory be done after this britney run
<santa_> @RikMills in case you haven't noticed, the discover plasma and snap backends have a different name in debian
<santa_> they are named in debian -backend-snap and -backend-flatpak
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I noticed. I know it needs sorting at some point
<santa_> while ours are named -snap-backend and -flatpak-backend
<santa_> the best solution would be converting -snap-backend and -flatpak-backend to dummy packages and adopt the debian names
<santa_> @RikMills do you mind if I try to "fix" it?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> go for it. I always wanted to do it on a .0 release of a new plasma, but always forgot
<santa_> haha ok
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-13
<blaze[m]> Since the time I toggled some settings my KMail became unusable and wiped down my entire mail archive
<blaze[m]> The situation is worsening with each release
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-14
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-15
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-16
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-17
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-18
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo> I wrote my first plasmoid. Is there a community / forum / irc channel for newbies who want to take the next step?
<RikMills> #plasma I guess. not sure about other places
<mparillo> THanks.
<RikMills> mparillo: best to ask daytime (EU time) Mon-Fri
<RikMills> other times, there are very few plasma devs around
<mparillo> Thanks, just in time. I was going to paste it in now.
<RikMills> it would get lost in noise or a vacuum if you did now
<valorie> mparillo: cool!
<valorie> plasma-devel ML will work too
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1284587862273515523
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> retweeted
#kubuntu-devel 2020-07-19
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
